# Karlsruhe Umgebung Singletrails Touren



## freshmint (26. Januar 2009)

Hi würde gerne am 01.02. ein paar Singletrails in der Karlsruher Umgebung rocken.
Bin allerdings auf einen lokalen Guide angwiesen der mir die Spots zeigt, weil ich hier neu bin.
Ich bin eher der Gut-Wetterfahrer, weil mein Bike hier in der WG steht und ich es also in der Regel nach den Touren immer reinigen muss.
Also, hat jemand Lust auf ne kleine Runde max. 4 Stunden Sonntag mittag, nachmittag?
BTW kennt Ihr eine Tankstelle/Autoreinigungsstation in Karlsruhe an der ein Wasserschlauch zur Verfügung steht. Per Hand reinigen nervt.
CU in dirt,
freshmint


----------



## Eike. (26. Januar 2009)

Kann es sein, dass wir uns am Samstag gegen halb vier kurz an der Hedwigsquelle gesehen haben? Als ich da mit Nerd Pause gemacht habe kam jemand mit einem Torque vorbei.
Ich hab eh schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt am Wochenende mal wieder die Ettlinger Trailrunde zu fahren. Die hat ab der Hedwigsquelle ca 25km und ab 600hm (frei erweiterbar). Nach der Tour hast du die schönsten Trails in der Umgebung mal gesehen.

Leider gibt es im Karlsruher Süden kaum noch Selbstwasch-Boxen. Ich kenn nur eine im Durlacher Industriegebiet in der Killisfeldstraße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freshmint (26. Januar 2009)

Hi, also ich war bisher bedauerlicherweise noch garnicht unterwegs mein Bike wartet auf seinen Einsatz  Ich fahre aber auch Torque. Immoment ist das einzige Problem, ich weiß nicht, ob meine Pedale bis Sonntag bei mir eingetroffen sind, habe immoment nur Klickies hier und keine Klickschuhe  Wenn sie da sind können wir uns am Sonntag noch treffen ansonsten darauf die Woche Fr. 06.02. bzw. das Wochenende danach.
Freshmint


----------



## w3rd (26. Januar 2009)

.


----------



## MTBDave (30. Januar 2009)

Hi!

Wenn ich mein Bike bis zum Sonntag hin bekomme bin ich dabei. Gebe euch Samstag Abend bescheid.

13:00 Uhr an der Quelle? Besser noch am Parkplatz beim Vogelsangweg...


----------



## Eike. (30. Januar 2009)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Wenn ich mein Bike bis zum Sonntag hin bekomme bin ich dabei. Gebe euch Samstag Abend bescheid.
> 
> 13:00 Uhr an der Quelle? Besser noch am Parkplatz beim Vogelsangweg...



Die Zeit passt aber als Treffpunkt wär der Parkplatz beim Hedwighof Googlemap geschickter, da komm ich eh vorbei. Wer von Karlsruhe mit dem Rad anfahren will kann sich auch mit mir in der Südstadt beim Tullabad treffen. Von da aus brauchen wir etwa 20 min.


----------



## freshmint (30. Januar 2009)

Von mir bekommt Ihr Samstag abend auch bescheid, ob ich mein Equipment noch rechtzeitig erhalten habe. Ohne Pedale kann ich schlecht fahren! Ansonsten müsst Ihr halt ohne mich shredden. Als Alternative kann ich direkt den 08.02. vorschlagen
- freshmint


----------



## MTBDave (30. Januar 2009)

Bin morgen den ganzen Tag auf dem Feldberg. Man schauen wie lange ich brauche um wieder zuhause anzukommen und mich zu regenerieren... ...und ob ich dann noch die Muße habe zu schrauben...

Melde mich


----------



## andi82 (31. Januar 2009)

also ich komme aus Ettlingen und kenne mich bisle aus aufm Wattkopf. Grad beim Funkturm oben gibts ein paar nette Trails.
Wo kann man denn noch gut Trails rocken? Dobel will ich, wenn das Wetter bisle wärmer wird mal erkunden und ggf. auch mal um Bad Herrenalb. Sollte doch einiges zu finden sein!?


----------



## freshmint (31. Januar 2009)

hi leutz,
sorry muss euch absagen die pedale kommen wohl erst am montag oder dienstag an. wie sieht's darauf das wochenende aus? Freitag oder Sonntag? Samstag habe ich volleyball spieltag.
euch viel spass aufm radel,
freshmint


----------



## Deleted 4120 (31. Januar 2009)

andi82 schrieb:


> also ich komme aus Ettlingen und kenne mich bisle aus aufm Wattkopf. Grad beim Funkturm oben gibts ein paar nette Trails.
> Wo kann man denn noch gut Trails rocken? Dobel will ich, wenn das Wetter bisle wärmer wird mal erkunden und ggf. auch mal um Bad Herrenalb. Sollte doch einiges zu finden sein!?



Na wenn Du aus Ettlingen kommst, dann hast Du die Trails doch vor der Tür , Ettlinger Linie, Toter Mann Steintrail, alter Graf Rhena Weg, Richtung Mahlberg etc.. Häng Dich einfach mal an Eike dran, der kennt sich gut aus! Morgen werde ich gegen 10Uhr ne Runde zu den Ettlingertrails starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi82 (31. Januar 2009)

morgen Mittag, wenns Wetter so bleibt wollte ich auch ne Runde drehen. Aber Uhrzeit weiß ich noch net... Mahlberg is ganz nett von mir aus, Bernstein steht auch noch aufm Plan 
Wie die Trails heißen, hab ich keine Ahnung  Der Steintrail, ist das der, wo unten an der Straße Richtung Albtal rauskommt? Bei den Autohäusern?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (31. Januar 2009)

andi82 schrieb:


> morgen Mittag, wenns Wetter so bleibt wollte ich auch ne Runde drehen. Aber Uhrzeit weiß ich noch net... Mahlberg is ganz nett von mir aus, Bernstein steht auch noch aufm Plan
> Wie die Trails heißen, hab ich keine Ahnung  Der Steintrail, ist das der, wo unten an der Straße Richtung Albtal rauskommt? Bei den Autohäusern?


Nee das ist der Serpentinen-, Brombeer- oder Dirktrail , der Toter-Mann-Steintrail ist bei Fischweier.


----------



## andi82 (31. Januar 2009)

ah stimmt  Neurod beim Camping Platz und dann links nach Fischweier hoch.... wo beginnt der? Wenn man von Schöllbronn nach Fischweier fährt, kommt so ein geiler Wurzel Trail. Der Endet an der Brücke bei Fischweier hinter dem Imbiss... oder meinst du den?
Müssen mal zusammen fahren gehen, ich sehe schon, ich kenn kaum Trails


----------



## MTBDave (31. Januar 2009)

Muss auch für morgen absagen. Nach 6 Stunden Minusgradboarding mach ich morgen lieber ein bischen Wellness wie mich wieder in einen Minusgradwind zu stürzen 

Viel Spass euch


----------



## Deleted 4120 (31. Januar 2009)

andi82 schrieb:


> ah stimmt  Neurod beim Camping Platz und dann links nach Fischweier hoch.... wo beginnt der? Wenn man von Schöllbronn nach Fischweier fährt, kommt so ein geiler Wurzel Trail. Der Endet an der Brücke bei Fischweier hinter dem Imbiss... oder meinst du den?
> Müssen mal zusammen fahren gehen, ich sehe schon, ich kenn kaum Trails



Dann meld Dich mal  !!!


----------



## Eike. (1. Februar 2009)

Na wenn alle Absagen ist die Zeit wieder offen, mir ist der ganze Nachmittag recht. Also jeder der Nachhilfe in Sachen Ettlinger Trails braucht oder einfach eine nette Runde fahren will ist herzlich eingeladen, einfach Bescheid sagen wo, wann und wieviel. Das Tempo wird auf jeden Fall gemütlich, die Tour heute hat ganz schön geschlaucht.



andi82 schrieb:


> also ich komme aus Ettlingen und kenne mich bisle aus aufm Wattkopf. Grad beim Funkturm oben gibts ein paar nette Trails.
> Wo kann man denn noch gut Trails rocken? Dobel will ich, wenn das Wetter bisle wärmer wird mal erkunden und ggf. auch mal um Bad Herrenalb. Sollte doch einiges zu finden sein!?



Dobel kannste knicken, vielleicht gibts da ein paar kurze Stücke aber eine richtige Trailabfahrt gibts da nach meinen Erfahrungen nicht. Dafür haben Bernstein und Mahlberg sehr schöne Sachen zu bieten. Da sind die meisten auch einfach zu finden weil sie direkt am Gipfel losgehen. Bad Herrenalb - Bernstein - Mahlberg - Falkenstein ist eine schöne Tour die man im Sommer auch gut nach Feierabend fahren kann, haben wir im letzten Jahr öfter gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w3rd (1. Februar 2009)

wenn das Temp heute gemütlicht ist, komme ich auch mal wieder mit... muss aber nochmal nach meinen bremsen schauen.


----------



## Eike. (1. Februar 2009)

Versprochen  Die genaue Route kann wegen mir auch noch angepasst werden, ich bin da nicht drauf fixiert. Die war ein Vorschlag weil man da ziemlich viele der näheren Trails kennen lernt.


----------



## w3rd (1. Februar 2009)

jo klar ich schätze mal das is die runde, die ich letztes mal mitgefahren bin (schon länger her) wann wollt ihr denn losfahren?


----------



## Eike. (1. Februar 2009)

Das ihr ist bis jetzt ein wir zwei, von daher ist mir das recht wurscht. 12:30 ab Karlsruhe bzw. 13:00 ab Hedwigquelle würde mir gut passen.

@andi82: wie schauts aus, Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## w3rd (1. Februar 2009)

oh. alle abgesprungen? jo 12:30 is ok. komme vom mühlburger tor.


----------



## Eike. (1. Februar 2009)

Alles klar. Ich hab den Treffpunkt in der Südstadt noch in meine Treffpunktkarte eingezeichnet.


----------



## w3rd (1. Februar 2009)

ok, komme auf jeden fall. vlcht 5min später


----------



## freshmint (1. Februar 2009)

hey jungs und mädels(?),
schade das es nicht mit mir klappt. find's cool, dass hier auf meinen thread gleich so viel resonanz kommt. ich hoffe wir sehen uns nächstes wochenende. könnt mir auch gerne ne pm oder icq oder sowas schicken.
cheers, have fun
- freshmint


----------



## Eike. (1. Februar 2009)

w3rd schrieb:


> ok, komme auf jeden fall. vlcht 5min später



Super, bis gleich.


----------



## andi82 (1. Februar 2009)

hey,
also so früh kann ich noch net.... ich werde, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt mal so gegen 14.30 los fahren.
Fahrt ihr jede Woche zur Hedwigsquelle oder nur sporadisch? Weil nächste Woche hab ich mehr Zeit. Vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. Februar 2009)

Zieht Euch warm an, der Wind ist eisig!!!


----------



## Eike. (1. Februar 2009)

Also ich fahr nicht regelmäßig am Wattkopf aber schon immer wieder mal, auch abends unter der Woche wenn es lang genug hell ist. Wie es nächstes Wochenende ausschaut kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen.


----------



## black soul (1. Februar 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Zieht Euch warm an, der Wind ist eisig!!!




am wattkopf gibts kein wind  pienze 
mir war richtig warm auf den trails. eike wo wart ihr denn ?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. Februar 2009)

black soul schrieb:


> am wattkopf gibts kein wind  pienze
> mir war richtig warm auf den trails. eike wo wart ihr denn ?



stimmt, aber in Schöllbronn schon  !!!


----------



## Eike. (1. Februar 2009)

black soul schrieb:


> am wattkopf gibts kein wind  pienze
> mir war richtig warm auf den trails. eike wo wart ihr denn ?



Teilweise hats schon ganz schön gezogen (bzw. gedrückt, aber von vorne ) aber bis auf kalte Finger und Zehen gings scho. Wir sind vom Sendeturm über den Brombeertrail nach Ettlingen, hoch zur Ettlinger Linie und dann nach Schöllbronn und über den Toten-Mann und alten Graf-Rhena zurück.


----------



## black soul (2. Februar 2009)

dann konnten wir uns gar nicht übern weg laufen. SM 1-4 und dann erst richtung ettlingen.
wie sieht der tote mann aus, ich denk mal gut fahrbar oder ?


----------



## Eike. (2. Februar 2009)

Das erste Stück (ab dem grünen Bretterverschlag) wo der große Kicker drin war ist jetzt eine Harvester-Autobahn aber der Rest ist außer viel Laub in gutem Zustand.


----------



## freshmint (3. Februar 2009)

Jungs, wie sieht's nächsten Sonntag aus 08.02. bei gutem Wetter? Wie war die Tour am 01.02.?
- freshmint


----------



## Eike. (3. Februar 2009)

Etwas kalt aber sonst gut. Die Wege sind alle frei obwohl man an vielen Stellen noch die Spuren von Waldarbeiten sieht. Weil ich am Wochenende nicht so viel Zeit für eine "große Tour" hab würd ich sowieso gerne was von zu Hause aus fahren. Vielleicht nicht unbedingt wieder zum Toten Mann aber auch am Wattkopf kann man locker 2 Stunden Spaß haben, Trails gibt es da genug. Die Bedingungen sind zur Zeit eigentlich optimal, der Boden ist griffig und trocken (von den bekannten Schlammlöchern mal abgesehen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi82 (4. Februar 2009)

also wenns Wetter mitspielt, geh ich am Freitag mal ne Tour zum Wattkopf machen.
Muss nur bis 12.00 arbeiten und hab dann bisle Zeit


----------



## black soul (4. Februar 2009)

> Die Bedingungen sind zur Zeit eigentlich optimal, der Boden ist griffig und trocken



wird nicht lange bleiben, es regnet zur abwechslung mal wieder.
wir werden am samstag ne runde drehen, SM 1+2, pferdepfad, zick zack und so ähnlich. mit anschliessendem kuchen in ettlingen beim italiener, natürlich DRAUSSEN sitzen
wenn du zeit bzw.lust hast ???


----------



## andi1969 (4. Februar 2009)

black soul schrieb:


> wird nicht lange bleiben, es regnet zur abwechslung mal wieder.
> wir werden am samstag ne runde drehen, SM 1+2, pferdepfad, zick zack und so ähnlich. mit anschliessendem kuchen in ettlingen beim italiener, natürlich DRAUSSEN sitzen
> wenn du zeit bzw.lust hast ???



*ab wann..so könnte sein mich zieht mal wieder an den Wattkop*


----------



## black soul (5. Februar 2009)

wenns wetter passt denk ich mal gegen 13 /13.30 uhr. aber gelle, geht relativ gemütlich den berg hoch 
und runter auch


----------



## andi1969 (5. Februar 2009)

black soul schrieb:


> wenns wetter passt denk ich mal gegen 13 /13.30 uhr. aber gelle, geht relativ gemütlich den berg hoch
> und runter auch



 Mist zu früh schaffe ich nicht am Samstag(Gäste zum essen) aber ich komm bestimmt darauf wieder zurück.... wenn ihr mal wieder fahrt...


----------



## Eike. (6. Februar 2009)

Wenn das Wetter heute Nachmittag noch so aussieht wie jetzt werde ich meine Wochenendrunde auch auf heute vorziehen. Die Wettervorhersage fürs Wochenende ist ja recht bescheiden. Abfahrt in Karlsruhe ist dann vermutlich 13-14 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (7. Februar 2009)

hat sich eh erledigt, regen halt.
eike hat da besser geplant, is ja auch student


----------



## MetalWolf (8. Februar 2009)

Hi,

ich behalt den Bereich mal genauer im Auge, und hoffe das ich bei der nächstmögl. Tour im Raum KA/Ettlingen mit darf ^^
Konnt heut endlich wieder mal 'n paar brauchbare Bonusmeilen ueber Turmberg, Stupferich und Wattkopf ansammeln, und ueberwiegend alleine rumhecheln will ich diesjahr wenns geht ohnehin nicht mehr so.

gruß


----------



## Eike. (8. Februar 2009)

Ich freu mich immer wenn jemand mitkommt. Am Wattkopf war ich letztes Jahr kaum weil es inzwischen etwas öde ist da alleine rumzufahren.


----------



## w3rd (9. Februar 2009)

eike. bin auch gern mal unter der woche dabei...


----------



## g!zmo (10. Februar 2009)

bin relativ neu in ka. würde auch gerne mal mitkommen. wochenende oder unter der woche ist mir egal. schreibt mal ein paar termine
gruß jan


----------



## Eike. (11. Februar 2009)

Hat morgen jemand Lust auf eine Wattkopfrunde? Wenn das Wetter so gut wird wie heute will ich das gern nutzen.


----------



## g!zmo (12. Februar 2009)

wann willst du denn los?
hätte viel lust. hab greade raus geschaut. ist zwar keine sonne mehr und es schneit aber das macht ja nichts.
habe nur noch bis 15:30 uni dannach bin ich dabei
gruß jan


----------



## Eike. (12. Februar 2009)

Ja Sonne wär schön aber solangs nicht regnet (Schnee zählt nicht als Regen ) passts scho, vielleicht liegt am Wattkopf sogar noch ein bischen frischer Schnee. 
Ich treff mich mit g!zmo gegen 16 Uhr am Brunnen auf dem Marktplatz.


----------



## KA-Biker (12. Februar 2009)

ich würd auch mal mitkommen, wenn mich einer dabei haben will mit meinen 16 jahren..


----------



## Eike. (12. Februar 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> ich würd auch mal mitkommen, wenn mich einer dabei haben will mit meinen 16 jahren..



Klar kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (12. Februar 2009)

ich würd sofort heute noch mitfahren, aber ich bin einfach zu dem diese dumme sks revo pumpe zu bedienen. Ich bekomm keine luft rein es geht nur luft raus..ich verzweifel schon seit wochen an dem teil..


----------



## Eike. (12. Februar 2009)

Wir können auch kurz bei mir vorbeifahren und deine Reifen aufpumpen, das liegt eh auf dem Weg vom Marktplatz zum Wattkopf.


----------



## KA-Biker (12. Februar 2009)

es ist nur so es ist wirklich sehr wenig druck...naja ich versuchs zum marktplatz zu kommen..ich wohn nämlich in eggenstein. also um 16uhr am marktplatz an der pyramide?..ich kann noch mein sigma powerled mitnhemen..


----------



## Eike. (12. Februar 2009)

Ach das gibt nur mehr Komfort  Nur an Bordsteinkanten muss man aufpassen, die können bei zuwenig Luft im Reifen eine durchschlagende Wirkung haben.
Wir treffen uns am Brunnen vor dem Rathaus, da ist nicht soviel Betrieb wie an der Pyramide. Licht ist keine schlechte Idee, wir kommen zwar im hellen (naja vielleicht halbdunkeln) wieder nach Karlsruhe aber wenn du dann noch bis Eggenstein musst dürfte es schon dunkel sein.


----------



## KA-Biker (12. Februar 2009)

okay ich bin 16 uhr dort..


----------



## KA-Biker (12. Februar 2009)

des gibts doch ent meine mutter hat heute für mich ein vorstellen bei so ner scheiss nachhilfetante ausgemacht...ochman ist das jetzt ne sch...das tut mir echt furchtbar leid um 17uhr hab ich den termin..


----------



## KA-Biker (12. Februar 2009)

meine mutter kam grad von der arbeit und hats mir gesagt...ich hoffe das dich meine nachricht noch erreicht und das du noch nicht weg bist..ich kann morgen den ganzen tag ab 14uhr ,samstag und sonntag..


----------



## Eike. (12. Februar 2009)

Ach das ist auch kein Beinbruch, beim nächsten mal halt.


----------



## KA-Biker (12. Februar 2009)

okay...hm..also falls jemand lust hat am morgen, samstag oder sonntag biken zu gehn ich wäre 100%ig dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (12. Februar 2009)

Wattkopf wie ist es da so ich glaub da war ich noch nie oder wenn nur unbewusst, aber gehört hab ich schon öfters mal davon..Ich bin jede Woche einmal auf der Hedwig und ab un zu mal beim Michelsberg und im Sommer öfters Teufelsmühle.

__________________
Wer alles gibt, kann auch alles verlieren..


----------



## Eike. (13. Februar 2009)

Die Hedwigquelle ist doch am Wattkopf. Oder gibt es hier noch einen Buckel der so heißt? Die Trails sind alle recht einfach, nur am Strommastendownhill gibt es ein paar anspruchsvollere Stücke aber auch nix wildes.
Die nächsten Tage kann man übrigens vergessen. Am Wattkopf liegen 20cm Schnee und ziemlich viel Sturmschlag. Bergauf kommt man kaum durch und Bergab sieht man nix vom Boden was durch die ganzen Äste die beim Sturm runtergekommen sind eine fiese Sache ist.


----------



## KA-Biker (13. Februar 2009)

hm..okay..ja ich fahr immer nur den strommasten


----------



## g!zmo (13. Februar 2009)

schade das du nicht dabei warst ka-biker.
war ne schöne runde gestern. leider mussten wir nur den berg teilweise rauf schieben weil bei 20 cm schnee fahren einfach nicht mehr möglich war.
eike hat mir ein paar tolle wege gezeit.


----------



## KA-Biker (13. Februar 2009)

HI g!zmo, was für ein NerveAm fährst du ? Ich hab vor vielleicht an mein AM ne Lyrik 2-Step dranzubauen bin im aber noch unschlüssig. Nächstes mal bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei..


----------



## Eike. (13. Februar 2009)

Morgen um 15 Uhr an der Hedwig-Quelle bzw. um 14:30 beim Parkhaus Luisenstraße in der Südstadt. Wegen dem Schnee am Wattkopf sind wasserdichte Schuhe sehr zu empfehlen sonst gibts beim Schieben schnell kalte Füße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (13. Februar 2009)

..ich fall die nächsten 1-2wochen aus weil ich schon die ganze zeit Probleme mit den Knien hatte und und mein Sportarzt gesagt hat ich soll mal ein bisschen schonen. Meine Kniegelenke krachen und knacken wie die eines 70-jährigen..ich offe das ich nach der zwangspause wieder mit in Boot komme..was schelchterweise auch heisst dass ich in den Ferien nicht biken gehnen darf...naja bis in 14 Tagen.

Bikersheil


----------



## andi1969 (14. Februar 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> ......ab un zu mal beim Michelsberg .......
> 
> __________________
> Wer alles gibt, kann auch alles verlieren..



*Wo????? Der in Untergrombach.....*


----------



## KA-Biker (14. Februar 2009)

Jop..


----------



## andi1969 (14. Februar 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Jop..



*..kleiner Tipp , ein Buggel weiter und du hast ne menge Trails zum absurfen....am Michaelsberg(so wird der geschrieben) gibts nur 1 guten Trail runter......*


----------



## Oskar1974 (14. Februar 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *..kleiner Tipp , ein Buggel weiter und du hast ne menge Trails zum absurfen....am Michaelsberg(so wird der geschrieben) gibts nur 1 guten Trail runter......*



Und nur Einen schönen hoch


----------



## KA-Biker (14. Februar 2009)

Ich bin bis jetzt halt immer nur die Schotterpiste runtergeheizt oder wenn ich Speed wollte aus Asphalt eben..Hat mir irgeendwan nicht mehr so viel Spas gemacht dannwar ich nur noch selten dort weil ich den weiten Weg aus Eggenstein nicht eingeshen hab für das bisschen Spass


----------



## andi1969 (14. Februar 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ich bin bis jetzt halt immer nur die Schotterpiste runtergeheizt oder wenn ich Speed wollte aus Asphalt eben..Hat mir irgeendwan nicht mehr so viel Spas gemacht dannwar ich nur noch selten dort weil ich den weiten Weg aus Eggenstein nicht eingeshen hab für das bisschen Spass



*.....jetzt weist Du ja wo man sich mal meldet...... zum Trail surfen, mit Stadtbahnanschluss.*


----------



## KA-Biker (15. Februar 2009)

naja..ich muss ja jetzt erstmal 14 tage pausieren und dann ist März und dann fangt die Saison bald wieder an...un des gibt mal wieder 10grad..


----------



## g!zmo (16. Februar 2009)

hi ka-biker
fahre ein nerve am 5 vom letzen jahr. habe bisher nix neues dran geschraubt oder so. im canyon bereich gibt es wohl nen paar leute die ne lyric dran haben. musst dort mal schauen.

schade das ich die letzte tour verpasst habe aber habe leider noch kein internet zu hause und bin zur zeit am klausuren lehrnen..

ein freund und ich wollen am *20.2. eine tour fahren*. also *freitag mittag*. wäre schön wenn ein paar leute mitkommen.

gruß jan


----------



## Eike. (17. Februar 2009)

g!zmo schrieb:


> ein freund und ich wollen am *20.2. eine tour fahren*. also *freitag mittag*. wäre schön wenn ein paar leute mitkommen.
> 
> gruß jan



Mal abwarten was das Wetter macht. Zur Zeit ist es ja richtig eklig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (17. Februar 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Mal abwarten was das Wetter macht. Zur Zeit ist es ja richtig eklig.



*....ich glaub auch das man die Woche knicken kann....scheint ja richtiges SCHHHHH...... Wetter zu werden*


----------



## g!zmo (18. Februar 2009)

heute ist doch wieder sehr schönes wetter.
nur muss ich leider den termin auf samstag verschieben.
also samstag 21.02. vormittag


----------



## Eike. (18. Februar 2009)

Nach der aktuellen Vorhersage ist das eh der schönere Tag als der Freitag.
Hat heute Nachmittag jemand Lust das tolle Wetter zu nutzen?


----------



## g!zmo (18. Februar 2009)

Wann willst du denn los? Wäre vielleicht wieder dabei


----------



## Eike. (18. Februar 2009)

Vorzugsweise spätestens 15:30 dann reicht es für zwei Abfahrten. Oder falls es erst um 4 geht halt nur eine Abfahrt über den Serpentinentrail und durch Ettlingen zurück. Schnee ist ja kein Problem mehr und die Bäume sind inzwischen auch weggeräumt.


----------



## g!zmo (18. Februar 2009)

Ich schau mal wie weit ich in der nachsten Viertelstunde mit klausurvorbereiten komm. Melde mich dann um 15 uhr hier nochmal.


----------



## g!zmo (18. Februar 2009)

So ich komm mit. Treffen wir uns wieder am Markplatz? 15:30 ist agepeilt. Könnte aber 2 Minuten später werden bin grad in der Bib
Bin jetzt auf dem Weg nach Hause.
gruß Jan


----------



## Eike. (18. Februar 2009)

Geht klar, bis gleich.


Puh, ganz schön fiese Bodenverhätnisse am Wattkopf. Entweder man ackert sich durch aufgefrorenen Schnee, dass man sich fühlt wie ein Eisbrecher oder man rutscht auf Eisplatten rum. Spaß hats trotzdem gemacht  Schnee brauch ich hierzulande jetzt allerdings nicht mehr.


----------



## matou (18. Februar 2009)

Welche Trails seid Ihr denn gefahren bzw wie war jeweils der Zustand? Ich will in den kommenden Tagen vielleicht spontan nach dem Büro noch eine Abfahrt mitnehmen...

Gruss René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (18. Februar 2009)

Der Stich vom Sendemast zur Schutzhütte war komplett mit Eis und Schnee bedeckt. Der Serpentinentrail ist sonst komplett frei aber die Bismarcktreppen waren unerwartet glatt, in der letzten Kurve bin ich mit dem Vorderrad auf einer Stufe weggeruscht aber mit gezogener Handbremse war alles fahrbar. Der SM-DH dürfte im Moment in einem sehr schlechten Zustand sein. Dadurch, dass der im Schatten liegt hats noch ziemlich viel Schnee der in den letzten Tagen angetaut und jetzt wieder gefroren ist.


----------



## matou (18. Februar 2009)

Ok, das deckt sich mit meinen Vermutungen/Beobachtungen von der Bahn aus.
Merci!


----------



## KA-Biker (24. Februar 2009)

morgen 9.00uhr?


----------



## Eike. (25. Februar 2009)

Zu früh. Vor 11  wirds bei mir nichts.


----------



## KA-Biker (25. Februar 2009)

mist da kann ich nicht mehr


----------



## Eike. (25. Februar 2009)

Ich will am Nachmittag zum Wattkopf. Bei rechtzeitigem Start vielleicht auch bis zum Toten-Mann-Stein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (25. Februar 2009)

ich darf doch nicht wegen dem knie..ich kann also nur von 8-12 weil meine mutter halbtags arbeitet und die nicht sehn darf das ich biken geh.


----------



## Eike. (25. Februar 2009)

Bei Problemen mit dem Knie mach lieber wirklich ein paar Wochen (was der Arzt halt sagt) Pause das kann sonst eine ganz fiese Geschichte werden von der du dein Leben lang was hast.
Bei mir wird es heute wahrscheinlich eh nichts mehr  Als ich im Keller war um die Kette zu ölen war der Druckpunkt der Bremsen endgültig komplett weg und die vordere sträubt sich beim Entlüften ziemlich. Ich mach jetzt erstmal Mittagessen und fahr dann zum Louis, frisches Dot holen. Meins ist schon uralt und eh nur noch eine kleine Pfütze. Vielleicht reicht es noch bis heute Abend aber ich glaubs nicht.


----------



## kermit* (25. Februar 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Bei Problemen mit dem Knie mach lieber wirklich ein paar Wochen (was der Arzt halt sagt) Pause das kann sonst eine ganz fiese Geschichte werden von der du dein Leben lang was hast.
> Bei mir wird es heute wahrscheinlich eh nichts mehr  Als ich im Keller war um die Kette zu ölen war der Druckpunkt der Bremsen endgültig komplett weg und die vordere sträubt sich beim Entlüften ziemlich. Ich mach jetzt erstmal Mittagessen und fahr dann zum Louis, frisches Dot holen. Meins ist schon uralt und eh nur noch eine kleine Pfütze. Vielleicht reicht es noch bis heute Abend aber ich glaubs nicht.


Wieso musst du schon wieder entlüften? Hast du das nicht erst gemacht, nachdem du die Bremse gekauft hattest?


@Kniegeschichte: Hör auf deinen Arzt, er wird schon wissen, warum du nicht radeln solltest.


----------



## Eike. (25. Februar 2009)

Ne ich hab nur die ganze Zeit davon geredet, dass ich es mal _müsste_ 
Ich hab die Bremse jetzt mal mit neuem Dot durchgespült und jetzt scheints ok zu sein.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (26. Februar 2009)

Samstag gibts ne Ettlingertrailrunde, mehr im Brasilianertourenthread!!


----------



## freshmint (7. März 2009)

Hallo Leute ich bin's nochmal, schade das es im Februar nicht geklappt hat. Deshalb jetzt der nächste Anlauf. 

Was haltet Ihr von einer kleinen Runde am 18.03. jemand muss mir endlich mal die Trails hier in der Umgebung zeigen!

Ich schreibe am 18.03. Klausurm, muss bis dorthin noch einiges lernen, danach will ich mir aber eine Auszeit gönnen - endlich Singletrailtour in Karlsruhe Umgebung ;-) . Ansonten habe ich eher nur spontan kurz Zeit, nicht für längere Vergnügungen.

Also meldet euch fleißig. Vorraussetzung für den Termin ist natürlich, dass das Wetter mitspielt.

Cheers,
freshmint


----------



## Eike. (7. März 2009)

Bei gutem Wetter geht es bei mir bis mitte April fast immer. Wenn du also Zeit hast sag hier einfach Bescheid.


----------



## Eike. (9. März 2009)

Ok das ist jetzt sehr kurzfristig aber wo draußen so unerwartet die Sonne scheint - hat jemand Lust auf eine Wattkopfrunde? Abfahrt spätestens 16:30 in Karlsruhe sonst lohnt es sich nicht mehr.

Edit um 16:03
Grad fängts an zu regnen, damit hat sich das erledigt


----------



## KA-Biker (10. März 2009)

so Knie warn wohl doch nicht so schlimm..irgendwas eingeklemmt..ich denke ab sofort bin ich wieder mit von der Partie. Vorallem ich brauch meine Kondition wieder, des Mitte nächsten Monats hab ich zwei Tage Einstellungstest bei der Polizei in Lahr... Im Moment ist auch eben wenig Zeit wegen meiner Abschlussprüfung  Ende April, aber ich muss mal wieder raus hier.

Patrick


----------



## KA-Biker (11. März 2009)

morgen..Abfahrt zwischen 12 und 13Uhr am Rathausbrunnen.

kommt jemand mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (11. März 2009)

Wenns Wetter passt scho. Es ist zwar Regen vorhergesagt aber das wars für heute auch.


----------



## KA-Biker (11. März 2009)

okay alls ich schau ab 10 uhr immer mal wieder in mtb-news rein..dann können wirs ja sehn


----------



## KA-Biker (11. März 2009)

ich kann auch schon früher..^^ ab 10 schon


----------



## Eike. (11. März 2009)

12 passt scho, irgendwann will ich ja auch noch frühstücken


----------



## KA-Biker (11. März 2009)

normal bin ich da schon lÃ¤ngst in deer schule ohne frÃ¼hstÃ¼ck^^..aber morgen ist der blÃ¶de Ausflug in die Synagoge und da hab ich keine Lust hinzugehn, weils so ewig langweilig werden wird wie imer andere schon erzÃ¤hlt haben . Und meine Eltern sind morgen nicht da dann passt die Sache..bikenâ¥â¥

nacht


----------



## Deleted 4120 (12. März 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> normal bin ich da schon lÃ¤ngst in deer schule ohne frÃ¼hstÃ¼ck^^..aber morgen ist der blÃ¶de Ausflug in die Synagoge und da hab ich keine Lust hinzugehn, weils so ewig langweilig werden wird wie imer andere schon erzÃ¤hlt haben . Und meine Eltern sind morgen nicht da dann passt die Sache..bikenâ¥â¥
> 
> nacht



Mein Sohn, das ist Kultur, da wird sich nicht gedrÃ¼ckt!!!! Eike ich plÃ¤diere an Dein Gewissen, schick den Jungen zurÃ¼ck in die Schule!!!


----------



## KA-Biker (12. März 2009)

Danke für den netten Hinweiß. Ich werde ihn mir das nächste Mal zu Herzen nehmen. Nunja du musst sehn, einmal kann man sich ja sowas erlauben^^schließlich war ich beim Moscheebesuch in der 8ten Klasse dabei. Wenn du sehn würdest wie oft bei uns leute fehlen in der Klasse, die im Jahr auf 50,60 Fehlstunden kommen dann denk ich das ich es mir einmal erlauben kann. Die Schule ist nicht mehr so wie früher.leider. Was man sich auch nicht vorstellen kann, der tägliche Drogenmissbrauch (ausgeschlossen Alkohol und normale Zigaretten) in unsrer Klasse, der in den großen Pausen begangen wird ist einfach unzählbar. Gut 1/3 meiner Klasse hängen da drin. Und das schlimme ist es merkt kein Lehrer.Naja keine Entschuldigung für des, dass ich nicht zu Schule gehe, aber jetzt weisst du mal wie es heutzutage in der Schule aussieht.(Realschule)
Jetzt hab ich sowieso schon bis 9 geschlafen, jetzt kann ich eh nicht mehr mitgehn. Da es nur bis 11.30 geht, kann ich ja jetzt auch um 12 raus gehn. Wenn nciht würde ich sowieso für meinen Einstellungstest trainieren. Du kannst gerne an unsre Schule kommen und andere Seiten aufziehen. Ich meine wo gibt es das, dass 4 Wochen der Prüfung ein Ausflug gemacht wird, wenn wir schon Nachmittags zusätzlich kommen müssen um den Stoff durchzubringen


----------



## Eike. (12. März 2009)

Auch wenn ich Pumuckl zustimme ist es jetzt wohl nicht mehr zu ändern. Aber wenn es eh nur bis 11:30 geht hättest du doch auch danach noch genug Zeit gehabt?
Also um 12 am Brunnen auf dem Marktplatz?


----------



## KA-Biker (12. März 2009)

okay ich bin da..dann dann hätte ich erst um 1 am marktplatz sein können..und ich hätte ncht ausschlafen könen..und um 5 hab ich nachhilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (12. März 2009)

Das hätte immer noch dicke gereicht. Anyway, bis gleich.


----------



## KA-Biker (12. März 2009)

könnte 5 nach halb werden


----------



## Eike. (12. März 2009)

passt scho


----------



## KA-Biker (12. März 2009)

danke für die tour heute


----------



## Deleted 4120 (12. März 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich Pumuckl zustimme ....



DANKE


----------



## freshmint (13. März 2009)

Leude, wie sieht's am 19.03. aus mit Biken, später vormittag bis später nachmittag?
Dann is meine Klausur rum und ich hab's mir verdient.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (13. März 2009)

Wenns so ist wie jetzt gerade auf jeden Fall  Donnerwetter sagt für nächste Woche ausnahmsweise mal gutes Wetter vorraus. Wird auch Zeit, dass der Schnee bei Bad Herrenalb sich endlich mal vom Acker macht. Immer nur Wattkopf wird ziemlich schnell öde.


----------



## Eike. (17. März 2009)

Ist heute jemand bei einer Feierabendrunde dabei? Abfahrt um 16 Uhr in Karlsruhe. Inzwischen ist es ja bis ~18:30 hell genug da bleibt genug Zeit.

Morgen bin ich in Baden-Baden mit einem sehr trailkundigen Guide verabredet. Die Zeit steht noch nicht fest, es wird wohl irgendwas zwischen 500 und 1000hm werden.

Update: Morgen 14:30 am Bahnhof Baden-Baden oder 14:10 Ka HBF Gleis 9


----------



## MetalWolf (17. März 2009)

Hm, mist. Bin zwar gerade am Aufbrechen um ne kleine Runde zu reißen. Habe allerdings vor bzw. versprochen um 17h wieder daheim zu sein.
Die Tage bin ich sicherlich mit Teilnahme oder Vorschlägen dabei, da ich Urlaub habe, und ich mich lediglich nach na Freundin richten muss (Rangfolge  )


----------



## freshmint (17. März 2009)

So der Wetter Servie im Internet prognostiziert Sonnenschein für Donnerstag. Let's shred, wann kann es losgehen. Irgendwann um die Mittagszeit herum? Wo wollen wir uns treffen. Komme aus der Oststadt!
Cheers,
freshmint


----------



## MetalWolf (18. März 2009)

Solang das brennen der dieses Jahr bisher keineswegs ausreichend geschundenen Beinmuskulatur nicht einem taubheitsgefühl weicht, bin ich bei allem dabei, wenn ich mit darf 
(Durlach)


----------



## Eike. (18. März 2009)

Die Zeit ist mir relativ wurscht solange es "ausschlafkompatibel" ist  Die letzten Tage war es ja meistens so, dass es morgens noch bedeckt war und die Sonne gegen Mittag rausgekommen ist.
Ich fahr von der Südstadt aus los über die Wasserwerksbrücke in den Oberwald. Treffen sich die Karlsruher wieder am Marktplatz vor dem Ra*t*haus? Das hat bisher sehr gut geklappt. @MetalWolf: Für dich ist es wahrscheinlich am geschicktesten direkt zum Hedwighof zu fahren. Hier ist eine Karte mit den verschiedenen Treffpunkten.

Übrigens, heute steigt wie schon geschrieben eine Trailtour um Baden-Baden. Für Studenten die ein Studiticket haben ist die Anfahrt mit dem Zug kostenlos.


----------



## MetalWolf (18. März 2009)

Danke fuer die Map. Wenns Richtung Albtal geht bietet sich Quelle/Hof/Albtalbad usw fuer mich eh an - hab das auch mit'm KalleVomDach letztens gut gehandelt bekommen. Bin da total flexibel. Donnerstag halt ich grob frei.
Attacke!


----------



## freshmint (18. März 2009)

MetalWolf schrieb:


> Danke fuer die Map. Wenns Richtung Albtal geht bietet sich Quelle/Hof/Albtalbad usw fuer mich eh an - hab das auch mit'm KalleVomDach letztens gut gehandelt bekommen. Bin da total flexibel. Donnerstag halt ich grob frei.
> Attacke!


Die Richtung bestimmt Ihr! Ich kenne mich hier nicht wirklich gut aus, d.h. ich werde Brotkrümel mitnehmen für alle Fälle  Okay, also morgen treffen wir uns am Marktplatz... FETT FETT FETT freu' mich drauf! Zu welcher Uhrzeit?
ciao crew,
freshmint


----------



## Eike. (18. März 2009)

Mach dir keine Hoffnungen, die Spatzen picken alles weg, sie werden dich nie finden muhahahaha 
Wenn alle so unerträglich flexibel sind schlag ich ein Duell um Highnoon (also 12 Uhr) vor dem Büro des Sheriffs, pardon Rathaus vor. Zur Hedwigsquelle ist es etwa 1/48 Tagesritt, da sind wir dann ~30 Minuten später. Wenn sich jemand jetzt doch nicht mehr so ganz flexibel fühlt gehts wegen mir aber auch früher (aber net übertreiben!) oder später (mei - irgendwann wirds halt finster). Wie lang es geht bestimmt ihr, ich würde mal dreist behaupten, dass ich schon besser im Training stehe 

Wie schauts denn nu aus? Nicht, dass ich morgen alleine am Markplatz stehe.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. März 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Mach dir keine Hoffnungen, die Spatzen picken alles weg, sie werden dich nie finden muhahahaha
> Wenn alle so unerträglich flexibel sind schlag ich ein Duell um Highnoon (also 12 Uhr) vor dem Büro des Sheriffs, pardon Rathaus vor. Zur Hedwigsquelle ist es etwa 1/48 Tagesritt, da sind wir dann ~30 Minuten später. Wenn sich jemand jetzt doch nicht mehr so ganz flexibel fühlt gehts wegen mir aber auch früher (aber net übertreiben!) oder später (mei - irgendwann wirds halt finster). Wie lang es geht bestimmt ihr, ich würde mal dreist behaupten, dass ich schon besser im Training stehe
> 
> Wie schauts denn nu aus? Nicht, dass ich morgen alleine am Markplatz stehe.



Sind denn schon wieder Semesterferien? Unglaublich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil88 (18. März 2009)

die hälfte von den semesterferien is sogar schon wieder rum  

bei dem wetter würde ich ja auch liebend gerne mitkommen. erstens endlich mal nich alleine fahrn, und zweitens mal paar ecken gezeigt bekommen die ich noch nich entdeckt hab...
ABER, mein rad steht im moment beim bike-lager, war ein falscher dämpfer verbaut, bekomm jetzt den richtigen eingebaut, also wird schon mangels bike nix. und wenn ich da so lese dass eike heute einfach ma so 1000hm  schrubbt, da habt ihr im moment glaube ich eh keinen spaß mit mir. ich kam nich ma die energy-race strecke ganz hoch ohne pause am wochenende... werd ich wohl noch ein paar kalorien verbraten müssen bis ich bei euch mithalte


----------



## freshmint (18. März 2009)

High Noon ist cool ich bin dabei!
Bis denne,
freshmint


----------



## Eike. (18. März 2009)

Naja "einfach so" trifft es nicht ganz, die Oberschenkel machen sich grad schon sehr deutlich bemerkbar  Und ich hab auch nie ein Problem einen Gang zurück zu schalten 
Mach dir keine Sorgen, das geht schneller als man denkt. Als ich im April 2005 angefangen habe musst ich beim ersten mal Wattkopf nach der Hälfte fast kotzen und Mitte Juni gabs die erste lange Tour nach Bad Herrenalb und zurück mit ~1000hm - gut danach konnte ich ein paar Tage nicht richtig sitzen


----------



## MetalWolf (19. März 2009)

Bin auch dabei. Je nachdem welche Richtung ansteht eben mit vorgelagertem Treffpunkt.


----------



## MTBDave (19. März 2009)

Phil88 schrieb:


> und wenn ich da so lese dass eike heute einfach ma so 1000hm  schrubbt, da habt ihr im moment glaube ich eh keinen spaß mit mir. ich kam nich ma die energy-race strecke ganz hoch ohne pause am wochenende... werd ich wohl noch ein paar kalorien verbraten müssen bis ich bei euch mithalte



mir gehts nicht anderst. muss erst mal wieder basics aufbauen auf´m wattkopf, dann bin ich auch wieder bei größeren touren dabei.


----------



## Eike. (19. März 2009)

Hey das wird nachher doch kein Marathon, jetzt machts mir die Leut net verrückt


----------



## MetalWolf (19. März 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hey das wird nachher doch kein Marathon, jetzt machts mir die Leut net verrückt



Keine panik. Ich weiss zwar nicht wie ihr sonst unterwegs seit, aber ich sag ja auch ich hechel mit ~ und ich bin diesjahr noch nicht viel gefahren...

EDIT: Wo kommt ihr vorbei? 12:30 am Hedwighof?


----------



## andi82 (19. März 2009)

hi,
war am Dienstag bisle am Wattkopf. Da war der Einstieg zum Dirttrail am Funkturm und die Bismakrturm Treppen gesperrt und es lagen massig Baumstämme und Äste rum. So als Tipp, könnte aber auch wieder beseitigt sein 
Toter Mann Trail is allerdings in Bestzustand


----------



## MTBDave (19. März 2009)

Ja wie?? Und du hast da nicht aufgeräumt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (19. März 2009)

Der Stich vom Wattkopf-Gipfel Richtung Bismarckturm ist immer noch wegen Waldarbeiten gesperrt und unbefahrbar. Bei den Treppen sind wir nicht vorbeigekommen deswegen weis ich nicht ob die wieder frei sind.


----------



## specialist (19. März 2009)

Hallo Eike, wie siehts mit SMDH und ZigZack-Trail aus, sind die befahrbar?
Grüsse specialist


----------



## Eike. (19. März 2009)

Ja die sind durchgehend frei. In den Zickzackweg kann man halt erst am Panoramaweg einsteigen, nicht von ganz oben.


----------



## andi82 (19. März 2009)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Ja wie?? Und du hast da nicht aufgeräumt?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. März 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ja die sind durchgehend frei. In den Zickzackweg kann man halt erst am Panoramaweg einsteigen, nicht von ganz oben.



Du bist für mich einfach der Wattkopf-Wart.


----------



## andi82 (31. März 2009)

hi,
weiß einer von euch, ob der Einstieg beim Funkturm wieder frei ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil88 (31. März 2009)

funkturm weis ich nicht, aber der seprentinen is wieder frei ganz oben, und der vom wattkopfturm zur friedrichshütte is noch gesperrt (forstarbeiten)

edith meint:
is dein funkturm der wattkopfturm oder der grünwettersbaher turm?
falls du den wattkopfturm meinst konnt ich dir ja doch helfen


----------



## andi82 (1. April 2009)

hi Phil,
ich mein den Funkturm wo es runter zu den Bismarcktreppen und dem Serpentintrail geht  Also dann ist der wohl doch wieder frei


----------



## Phil88 (1. April 2009)

der serpentinen trail ja, der trail vom wattkopf-funkturm runter zu den bismarktreppen, panoramaweg und zum einstieg  in den serpentinentrail is aber noch gesperrt


----------



## andi82 (7. April 2009)

war gestern Abend noch auf 2 kleine Abfahrten am Wattkopf. Der Einstieg vom Funkturm ist immer noch gesperrt  die sollen mal hinne machen ey....

Strommastendownhill ist aber gut zu fahren


----------



## KA-Biker (7. April 2009)

ich war auch vor 5 Tagen am Strommasten..tooopp..


----------



## black soul (7. April 2009)

andi82 schrieb:


> war gestern Abend noch auf 2 kleine Abfahrten am Wattkopf. Der Einstieg vom Funkturm ist immer noch gesperrt




kannste  fahren, unten ist fast alles sauber, nur in der mitte liegt ein bäumchen.


----------



## andi82 (8. April 2009)

okay danke für den Tipp! Ganz unten liegen auch noch paar Sachen, aber da kann man großzügig drum rum fahren.


----------



## Cambria (9. April 2009)

Hallo ihr, 

bei dem tollen Wetter grad würd ich auch mal gerne wieder ein paar Touren mit anderen zusammen fahren. Alleine fahren macht auf Dauer nicht glücklich und meine 'normalen' Mitfahrer sind momentan etwas faul geworden 

Vielleicht ergibt sich mal was


----------



## Nerd (10. April 2009)

Ich werde später eine Runde drehen, geplant ist Wattkopf, Ettlinger Linie, Toter Mann, bin aber im Grunde flexibel.
Bergauf eher langsam, runter gerne etwas schneller.
Wenn jemand Lust hat, mit einzusteigen - würd mich freuen!


----------



## KA-Biker (12. April 2009)

..Falls jemand nach dem Mittagessen bei den Eltern noch Lust hat biken zu geh (Hedwigsquelle + Wattkopf)..ich würde mich freuen mir ist nämlich total langweilig

bis dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (12. April 2009)

.


----------



## Eike. (13. April 2009)

Wenn wir morgen gut durchkommen und beim Bremsentauschen keine Probleme auftauchen werd ich gegen Abend eine Runde am Wattkopf fahren. Wer mitkommen will muss sich aber vor allem bergab auf gelegentliche Pausen zum Federelemente abstimmen einstellen 

Ich sag dann morgen Bescheid sobald ich weis wann ich weg komme.


----------



## Cambria (13. April 2009)

Würde mitkommen, könnte meine Teile auch mal neu einstellen


----------



## matou (13. April 2009)

Hi Eike - wenn du am Mi nochmal unterwegs bist - bin ich auch dabei...


----------



## KA-Biker (14. April 2009)

dumme frage, aber wie kann ich meine nachricht löschen?..ich will nämlich die 3 Nachrichten obendrüber löschen.danke


----------



## Cambria (14. April 2009)

Mir ist was dazwischengekommen. Viel Spaß heute Abend


----------



## Eike. (14. April 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> dumme frage, aber wie kann ich meine nachricht löschen?..ich will nämlich die 3 Nachrichten obendrüber löschen.danke



Gar nicht, Nachrichten löschen können nur Mods.

@topic
Ich bin beim Umbau und werde wahrscheinlich ab 17:30 aufbruchbereit sein.

@René
Sehr gerne falls nachher nichts gravierendes passiert (man ließt ja furchtbares über die 55 )


----------



## matou (14. April 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> @René
> Sehr gerne falls nachher nichts gravierendes passiert (man ließt ja furchtbares über die 55 )



Ich würde 17:00 an der Hedwigsquelle vorschlagen...

Zur 55 - wenns das 08er ATA & TST ist sollte es halbarer sein als das was ich zu Beginn in meiner AM hatte


----------



## Eike. (14. April 2009)

So, die erste Ausbaustufe ist abgeschlossen. Das Ransom hat jetzt Pedale und Satell, Griffeund Bremsen sind ausgetauscht. Die hintere Bremsleitung ist etwas kurz aber nachdem ich die Verlegung ein bischen geändert habe funktioniert es jetzt erst mal. Als nächstes kommen dann noch Kurbel und Umwerfer dran aber damit warte ich bis der angekündigte Regen kommt, jetzt will ich es erstmal richtig ausprobieren. Ich fahr um 18 Uhr in der Karlsruher Südstadt los, an der Hedwigquelle bin ich dann gegen 18:30. Geplant sind der Serpentinentrail und Strommastendownhill um die Federung einzustellen.

edit: alles +15min, muss noch was essen sonst kipp ich schon an der Wasserwerksbrücke vom Bock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (14. April 2009)

wer noch lust auf biken hat....ich bin 20.30 zum Sonnenuntergang auf der Hedwig.


----------



## Eike. (14. April 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Ich würde 17:00 an der Hedwigsquelle vorschlagen...
> 
> Zur 55 - wenns das 08er ATA & TST ist sollte es halbarer sein als das was ich zu Beginn in meiner AM hatte



Ok, wir könnten uns auch in Karlsruhe treffen und zusammen zum Wattkopf fahren.


----------



## matou (15. April 2009)

Das ist allerdings richtig. Ich bin ca. 16:45/50 bei Dir drüben.

Gruss René


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. April 2009)

Wann seid ihr dann an der Quelle?

Werde heute dort auch gegen 1530/1600 aufschlagen, und gegen 1700/1730 könnte ich an der Quelle sein. Ich bin neugierig und will das Scott sehen.


----------



## matou (15. April 2009)

Die Studies schlafen noch - ich antworte mal - ich denke gegen 17:10/15 sollten wir an der Quelle sein...

Bis dann


----------



## Eike. (15. April 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Das ist allerdings richtig. Ich bin ca. 16:45/50 bei Dir drüben.
> 
> Gruss René



Ich warte dann unter den Linden, ach ne sind Ahorn (Ahorns, Ahörner, ...) 



> Die Studies schlafen noch


Üble Verleumdung, um die Zeit habe ich mich der Körperhygiene gewidmet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (15. April 2009)

hey morgen

ich wäre auch noch dabei mitzufahren. bin aber erst gegen 17.50 an der quelle.
ist da noch was zu machen?


----------



## Eike. (15. April 2009)

Du kannst ja zwischendrin einsteigen. Je nachdem wie wir fahren zB am Wildschweingehege. Meine Telefonnummer hast du ja oder?


----------



## KA-Biker (15. April 2009)

ne, hab ich nicht^^


Patrick


----------



## KA-Biker (15. April 2009)

okay , dann meld ich mich wenn ich unten an der Quelle bin.

bis dann
Patrick


----------



## andi82 (15. April 2009)

was wollt ihr denn heute fahren? Downhill ? Serpentin?
Wollte heute Abend auch noch ne Runde mit Kollegen drehen, allerdings erst gegen 17.30 - 18.00 am Parkplatz vorne. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja


----------



## Eike. (15. April 2009)

Die Serpentinen und den SM-DH bestimmt. Mal sehen was noch kommt, die Bismarcktreppen will ich auch gerne mal wieder fahren.


----------



## matou (15. April 2009)

Jetzt wo es wieder bis nach acht hell ist - können wir mal wieder darüber nachdenken zum Bernstein/Mahlberg zu fahren.
...nur so als Vorschlag 

P.S. Weiß mittlerweile jemand was am Ende vom Brombeer/Serpentinen-Trail gebaut wird?


----------



## Aloha 699 (15. April 2009)

SM-DH ist mal wieder von einem selbsternannten Polizisten bearbeitet worden. Schon am Gehege liegen dicke Äste bis ganz unten in der Spur. Wir sind am Montag gefahren. War völlig spaßlos. Und der Effekt ist natürlich, dass man jetzt noch mehr bremsen muss, und genau das passiert, was der Depp vermeiden will.

Es ist also mal wieder aufräumen angesagt. Zum x-ten mal.

Trotzdem viel Spaß

Aloha


----------



## Eike. (15. April 2009)

Ich bin gestern den Downhill runter, von Barrikaden keine Spur. Da hat wohl schon jemand aufgeräumt.


@René
Du willst aber heute Abend nicht vom Wattkopf zum Bernstein fahren oder ?  Die Bernstein-Mahlberg-Abendrunde können wir aber auf jeden Fall mal wieder aufleben lassen.


----------



## matou (15. April 2009)

Nein, ich will nur ein bisschen am Wattkopf rumfahren - zu mehr reicht mir heute die Zeit nicht. Zum Bernstein rüber ist doch nur KM-Vernichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (15. April 2009)

Ich war vor zwei Tagen um hab die Stöcke weggeräumt, zusammen mit son nem andern Speci-fahrer


----------



## KA-Biker (15. April 2009)

alle 4 Strommastenstücke sind komplett frei.


----------



## Eike. (15. April 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ich war vor zwei Tagen um hab die Stöcke weggeräumt, zusammen mit son nem andern Speci-fahrer



Dann mal ein Dankeschön von mir 

Übrigens, man kann zwar keine Beiträge löschen aber bearbeiten wenn einem ein paar Minuten später nochwas einfällt. Einfach auf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 klicken.


----------



## Aloha 699 (16. April 2009)

Danke für die Aufräumarbeiten. Mal sehen wie lange es dauert bis wieder alles zu ist. Der Trail von oben unterhalb des Sendemastes bis zum Radweg Hedwigsquelle (früher Singeltrail, jetzt im oberen Teil schön durchgefräst und 3m breit) wird auch ständig mit Stöcken belegt. Dort aber z.T. gemeinerweise längs der Fahrtrichtung. Wenn man nur mal einen erwischen würde.

Gruß an alle die sich Mühe geben die Wattkopftrails zu erhalten

Aloha


----------



## KA-Biker (16. April 2009)

Bis in 2 Wochen...---> Mittlere Reife Prüfung steh an^^


----------



## andi1969 (17. April 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Bis in 2 Wochen...---> Mittlere Reife Prüfung steh an^^



na dann mal viel Spass dabei


----------



## matou (17. April 2009)

Alter Mann! 
Da lacht man nicht - in dem Alter waren wir alle mal. 



> Bis in 2 Wochen...---> Mittlere Reife Prüfung steh an^^


Viel Erfolg!


----------



## KA-Biker (17. April 2009)

danke..,wird schon passsen..und mein Ausbildungsvertrag hab ich vohin abgeschlossen, jetzt kann ich mit ruhigem Gewissen in die Prüfung gehn..

adios muchachos..


----------



## Eike. (18. April 2009)

Das ist zwar jetzt nicht mehr die direkte Karlsruher Umgebung aber wer mal neue Trails im Albtal kennen lernen will ist morgen herzlich zur Bernstein-Mahlberg-Trailrunde eingeladen. Alles weitere hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (20. April 2009)

Hat heute Abend jemand Lust auf eine Wattkopfrunde? Abfahrtszeit ist mir recht wurscht nur nach 18 Uhr lohnt es sich nicht mehr so sehr.


----------



## Phil88 (20. April 2009)

heute geht nicht mehr...

aber wie siehts mit morgen aus mit BH? wäre ab der 15:30er bahn in ettlingen zu haben.


----------



## Eike. (20. April 2009)

Kömma machen, ich komm dann schon von Karlsruhe mit der S1. Falls noch jemand aus Karlsruhe mitkommen will, die S1 fährt um 15:17 am Hauptbahnhof ab. Rückfahrt ist dann um 19:04 ab BH Bahnhof.


----------



## Cambria (20. April 2009)

Schade, hab leider Vorlesung morgen Nachmittag. Viel Spaß euch


----------



## Phil88 (20. April 2009)

ok super!
ich steig dann in neuwiesenreben dazu.
ganz hinten in der ersten bahn? oder wo bringen wir am besten mehrere räder unter?


----------



## Eike. (20. April 2009)

Im Prinzip ist vor dem ersten Drehgestell am meisten Platz weil da die hochklappbaren Sitze sind. Allerdings hockt da fast immer jemand drauf. Ich schau wo ich rein komm, meistens ist im hinteren Wagen (wenn es zwei sind) am meisten Platz. Schick mir am besten eine PN mit deiner Handynummer dann schicke ich dir eine SMS wo ich bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (24. April 2009)

Geht heute oder Abend oder morgen jemand mit wattkopfen?


----------



## Cambria (24. April 2009)

Bin leider nicht da, aber ich würde mal einen Ausritt für Sonntagnachmittag vorschlagen


----------



## Eike. (24. April 2009)

Cambria schrieb:


> Bin leider nicht da, aber ich würde mal einen Ausritt für Sonntagnachmittag vorschlagen



Sonntag steht schon die Badener Höhe auf dem Programm. "As Big Mountain as it gets in northern blackwood forest"


----------



## Cambria (24. April 2009)

.


----------



## Cambria (24. April 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Sonntag steht schon die Badener Höhe auf dem Programm. "As Big Mountain as it gets in northern blackwood forest"



Hört sich lecker an, aber bin wahrscheinlich erst am 16 Uhr oder so verfügbar, muss/will  zur Freundin am Wochende. Ihr fahrt ja bestimmt früher los

edit grad gelesen, dass ihr um 10 losfahrt. Nächstes Wochenende dann vielleicht!


----------



## Eike. (24. April 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Geht heute oder Abend oder morgen jemand mit wattkopfen?



Für Kurzentschlossene: 17:30 Hauptbahnhof bei den S-Bahngleisen.


----------



## Phil88 (24. April 2009)

wenn du morgen zu "studenten-pack"-freundlicher zeit fahren gehst würde ich mitkommen. wo ist mir eigentlich wurst, wäre für jeden spaß zu haben


----------



## Eike. (24. April 2009)

Morgen gehts bei mir eigentlich den ganzen Tag. Hoffentlich wird es dann nicht wieder so eine Nullnummer wie heute. Als ich aus dem Haus bin war der Druckpunkt auf einmal komplett weg. Ich hab die Bremse grade nochmal entlüftet und es hat gesprudelt wie Selters. Entweder hab ich da gestern Pfusch gebaut oder das Ding zieht Luft. Ich hoff mal auf Pfusch. Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass ein Bremsbelag schief abgebremst wurde und jetzt auf einer Seite nur noch so dick ist wie die Spreizklammer, das erklärt die etwas bescheiden gewordene Bremskraft. Fürs Wochenende reichts aber noch.
Dafür funktioniert die Schaltung jetzt offenbar sauber - ist doch auch was.

Also wegen morgen lasse ich die Zeit einfach mal offen.


----------



## mazola01 (24. April 2009)

Achtung! Am StrommastenDH war mal wieder der Waldgeist am Werk.
Das heisst: Felsbrocken,unzählige Stämme usw. liegen aufm Trail.
Hab mal oben ein paar Sachen weggeräumt.
Schade.. ist heute doch extra ein Kolleg gekommen der 40km daher fahren musste um den DH zu fahren. Und blöd halt wenn man eh schon hochschieben muss und sich auf die abfahrt freut :-(

Es ist ja ok wenn der gute Mann seine Wald schützen will und auch das es verboten ist.... aber dann bitte an Stellen, wo man sich nicht das Genick bricht wenn man fährt.

Z.b. liegt an der sehr steilen stelle (Ende vorletzer Abschnitt auf den Schotterweg) mitten drin ein Stamm. Das sieht kein Mensch von oben...irgendwann wirds halt blöd.

Naja... irgendwann knallts da echt mal.
Wär schön wenn paar leute bissl was wegräumen würden. Ich fahr morgen mitm Enduro hoch wenns klappt, dann mach ich auch wieder bissl was.

Gruss


----------



## Saci (24. April 2009)

werdn morgen mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit auch dort unterwegs sein - zu dritt- da sollte des relativ schnell beseitigt sein - aber danke für die warnungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (24. April 2009)

wie ich diese leute hasse die zeugs in die Wege legen..wir haben mal nen Vater mit Kindern erwischt als die im oberen viertel äste verteilt haben. Jeden einzelnen den sie hingeschmissen haben haben wir vor ihren Augen noch genommen und beseitigt. Irgendwann hat es ihnen gereicht...immer die öko`s


----------



## lovac (24. April 2009)

strommasten ist wieder frei, habe etwa eine halbe stunde gebraucht um alles wegzuräumen( bin ü 40) mal schauen wie es lange so bleibt


----------



## Phil88 (24. April 2009)

@Eike:

dann würd ich sagen klären wie das morgen hier oder? wo würdest du den fahren wenns dein radl erlaubt?


----------



## mazola01 (24. April 2009)

lovac=Held des Tages... danke dir


----------



## Eike. (24. April 2009)

"Nur" am Wattkopf. Technisch sollte es klar gehen. Ich hab diesesmal nach dem Entlüften eine kurze Testrunde auf der Straße gedreht um nicht wieder so einen Reinfall zu erleben 

@lovac
Von mir auch Dankeschön. Der Stöckchenleger scheint leider zur Zeit sehr viel Freizeit zu haben. Früher wurde das höchstens ein bis zweimal im Jahr zugelegt jetzt scheint der ja wöchentlich unterwegs zu sein.

Ha jetzt weis ichs. Das ist der Dackel der mir am Dienstag an der Hedwigsquelle einen Stock vor die Füße gelegt hat der so groß war wie er selbst. Wenn da dann niemand in der Nähe ist der den Stock wirft bleibt er halt liegen


----------



## stephie (24. April 2009)

hi bin Mitwoch Abend unter den Strommasten gefahren, da war noch nix! Unverständlich wenn jemand die Gesundheit anderer absichtlich gefährdet!


----------



## Phil88 (25. April 2009)

13:00 Uhr an der Quelle?


----------



## Eike. (25. April 2009)

13 Uhr ist zu kapp. 13:30 wäre ok.


----------



## Phil88 (25. April 2009)

ok super  bis dann

edit:
war mit eike grade aufm wattkopf, strommasten war wieder zugelegt. richtig aufwendig mit großen steinen und so, und der link einstieg zum 3ten teil war total dicht. eike hat bilder gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. April 2009)

Phil88 schrieb:


> ok super  bis dann
> 
> edit:
> war mit eike grade aufm wattkopf, strommasten war wieder zugelegt. richtig aufwendig mit großen steinen und so, und der link einstieg zum 3ten teil war total dicht. eike hat bilder gemacht...



Die großen Steine waren sicher zum drüberspringen gedacht.


----------



## Eike. (25. April 2009)

Da hätte man sicher was draus machen können aber bei der aktuellen Waldnaziaktivität lohnt sich die Mühe nicht. Der Kicker über den Baumstamm nach dem Anlieger im 3. Abschnitt ist auch komplett abgerissen worden.


----------



## Waldgeist (25. April 2009)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Achtung! Am StrommastenDH war mal wieder der Waldgeist am Werk.
> Gruss




stimmt nicht, ich war nicht dort!!

Waldgeist


----------



## KA-Biker (25. April 2009)

eike, lädst du die fotos hoch?


----------



## Eike. (25. April 2009)

Mach ich morgen noch.

So hier sind die Bilder:


----------



## mazola01 (26. April 2009)

Ich würde gern wissen, wann der das macht. 
Meint ihr der ist da Nachts am Werk?

Dann legen wir uns auf die Lauer... und legen dem solche Steine vors Auto 

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi82 (26. April 2009)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Ich würde gern wissen, wann der das macht.
> Meint ihr der ist da Nachts am Werk?
> 
> Dann legen wir uns auf die Lauer... und legen dem solche Steine vors Auto
> ...



AUFS Auto!  Kann eigentlich nur spät Abends sein,weil Tagsüber ist die Strecke eigentlich gut besucht... Kanns mir nicht anders vorstellen!? Ist die Strecke nicht eh als MTB Strecke geführt? Meine mal auf der Ettlinger Homepage was gelesen zu haben, das die Teil der schwarzen Strecke is!? Dann sollte doch das versperren usw. Strafbar sein, weils ne offizielle Strecke is!?


----------



## black soul (26. April 2009)

ehhh, das sieht ja prima aus. und jetz erzähl mir  bloss keiner, das seien irgenwelche rentner. das sieht eher aus wie von einem ganzen wanderverein gemacht.
JUNGS; WIRD ZEIT DASS WIR DA WIEDER AUFRÄUMEN oder ?
ich bin dagegen, dass wir uns die strecke einfach so wegnehmen lassen.

wer hat lust und zeit ?  diese woche.  nicht alle auf einmal bitte, und nicht so viele


ja ich weiss, man kann auch woanders hin gehen und auf schönen strecken fahren.


----------



## Phil88 (26. April 2009)

also 1 und 2 sind, oder waren nachdem wir dort waren gestern zumindest frei... 3 is der einstieg noch zugelegt wo es ins steilstück geht, aber da sind wir aussenrum gefahren, das müsste man noch wegräumen, weite runten haben wir frei gemacht, und danach ist auch wieder frei...

also er ist fahrbar, aber es liegt noch scheis rum.

prinzipiell wär ich ja dabei beim aufräumen, aber was haltet ihr davon wenn man den schrott der jetzt noch liegt einfach mal liegen lässt? wenn wir ständig wegräumen dann legt unser "freund" auch ständig wieder hin. und solang uns der kram nich das genick bricht und man drum rum fahren kann, dann kann mans ja eigentlich auch mal ne weile liegen lassen. vllt merkt da dann mal jemand dass er damit nicht vom fleck kommt...

wie siehts da eigentlich rechtlich aus? gesetzen fall der penenr gräbt irgendwann mal ne grube oder spannt nen draht oder so und jemand verletzt sich übel da dran, is der dann selsbt schuld? wahrscheinlich ist das ja solang er keine selbstschussanlagen aufstellt und gegens waffengesetzt verstöst nich mal fahrlässige körperverletzung oder?


----------



## n41t (26. April 2009)

andi82 schrieb:


> AUFS Auto!  Kann eigentlich nur spät Abends sein,weil Tagsüber ist die Strecke eigentlich gut besucht... Kanns mir nicht anders vorstellen!? Ist die Strecke nicht eh als MTB Strecke geführt? Meine mal auf der Ettlinger Homepage was gelesen zu haben, das die Teil der schwarzen Strecke is!? Dann sollte doch das versperren usw. Strafbar sein, weils ne offizielle Strecke is!?



da hat er recht. ist von der stadt ettlingen als offizielle (schwarze) mtb-strecke markiert! 
hier schaun: http://www.ettlingen.de/servlet/PB/show/1165345/Bike-Wattkopf-Karte.pdf
....und hier: http://www.ettlingen.de/servlet/PB/menu/1250710/index.html

unglaublich frech sowas....... 
ich hoff ich treff mal einen beim bauen, dann ist was los!


----------



## KA-Biker (26. April 2009)

..Die Sache wird nur die sein das diese Personen sich wahrscheinlich nichts einreden lassen. Welche Rechte haben wir den?


----------



## n41t (26. April 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> ..Die Sache wird nur die sein das diese Personen sich wahrscheinlich nichts einreden lassen. Welche Rechte haben wir den?



man könnte mal ein paar offizielle von der stadt ettlingen kontaktieren....
ich glaube die haben keinen blassen was da abgeht...!
das aufräumen ist ja das kleinere problem, aber die gefährdung die durch solche aktionen entsteht ist ganz und garnicht ohne!
ich denke wenn man das mal aufm amt publik macht, müssen die mal tätig werden (und wenns nur durch verbotsschilder ist.... besser als nix)
ich schreib da mal ne e-mail hin!
@eike: wäre nicht schlecht wenn du mir maln paar von den "beweisfotos" an meine e-mail addy schicken könntest. die hänge ich dann gleich mit dran..... schick mir grad kurz ne pn....


----------



## andi82 (26. April 2009)

simon,
wie siehts aus? Noch ne Runde Downhill heute? Wie siehts beim Clemens aus? Können ja noch ne Aktion heute starten, wer eventuell sonst noch Bock hat? Bin zwar gestern und heute schon 90km gefahren, aber der popo sagt, da geht noch was


----------



## n41t (26. April 2009)

klar bin dabei.... nach 90 kilometern....?? muss jan spitzensattel sein dein neuer! bin dabei, clemens auch!


----------



## andi82 (26. April 2009)

n41t schrieb:


> klar bin dabei.... nach 90 kilometern....?? muss jan spitzensattel sein dein neuer! bin dabei, clemens auch!


japp der is p0rn0


----------



## Phil88 (26. April 2009)

n41t schrieb:


> da hat er recht. ist von der stadt ettlingen als offizielle (schwarze) mtb-strecke markiert!
> hier schaun: http://www.ettlingen.de/servlet/PB/show/1165345/Bike-Wattkopf-Karte.pdf
> ....und hier: http://www.ettlingen.de/servlet/PB/menu/1250710/index.html



muss dich enttäuschen, aber der downhill ist nich die schwarze strecke...

die rote und schwarze strecke sind lediglich die querwege die man beim downhill kreuzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (26. April 2009)

Phil88 schrieb:


> muss dich enttäuschen, aber der downhill ist nich die schwarze strecke...
> 
> die rote und schwarze strecke sind lediglich die querwege die man beim downhill kreuzt...



So siehts aus. Solange da niemand wirklich gefährliche Fallen (Nagelbretter, Drahtseile, Gruben etc.) baut sollten wir da auch besser keine offiziellen Stellen mit beschäftigen. Das kann eigentlich nur nach hinten los gehen. 
Bei dem was bisher passiert ist dürfte wohl noch nicht mal fahrlässige Köperverletzung in Betracht kommen. Man sieht ja von oben wo etwas blockiert ist. Und wer so schnell ist, dass er darauf nicht mehr reagieren kann ist sowieso zu schnell weil er dann ggf. auch einen Menschen umnieten würde. Also fahrt auf Sicht dann ist es ärgerlich aber auch nicht mehr.


----------



## n41t (26. April 2009)

okay..... dann halt weiterhin ausm weg räumen etc....


----------



## KA-Biker (26. April 2009)

aus der traum einer wunderschönen saison.-.-...unterarm durch-->..bis in 8 Wochen


----------



## iTom (26. April 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> aus der traum einer wunderschönen saison.-.-...unterarm durch-->..bis in 8 Wochen



Gute Besserung!


----------



## andi82 (27. April 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> aus der traum einer wunderschönen saison.-.-...unterarm durch-->..bis in 8 Wochen



boah ****.... dann mal gute Besserung. Aber danach is der Sommer ja noch net gelaufen... Bisle Reha und ab aufs Bike


----------



## KA-Biker (27. April 2009)

vielleicht dauerts doch nicht so lange..ich lass mich am montag operieren. n kleines plättchen reinmachen, dann wirds schon wieder passen.


----------



## Phil88 (27. April 2009)

von mir auch gute besserung!

wie hasten das geschafft?


----------



## KA-Biker (27. April 2009)

ach..ne peinliche geschichte. ich hab gedacht ich könnte solange mein canyon in der reparatur ist mit so nem kleinen bmx fahren das ich mir ausgeliehen hatte. dann bin ich mittags rennen mit so kleinen kindern gefahren, und bei 20 in der kurve bin ichmit meinen langen füßen an diesen komischen stangen die da am  vorderrad rausstehn hängen geblieben, hab den lenker verrissen und somit au den asphalt geknallt.dann lag ich da , der knochen stand hoch dann wusste ich was sache war. ich hatte noch glück ich bin ohne helm gefahren.dann hab ich mir nen rtw gerufen und bin nach hause gelaufen.jetzt bin ich noch überall aufgeschirft(kurze hose+ oberköperfrei)nunjaa...the shit must go on


----------



## matou (27. April 2009)

ja - so passierts! Ich hab mir auch letztes Jahr um die selbe Zeit einen Bänderiss im Fuss zugezogen - zu Fuss mit dem Bike in der Hand 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (27. April 2009)

*..hey Gute Besserung......auch von mir..aber ohne Helm mein Freund Glück das es nicht noch schlimmer kam......*


----------



## KA-Biker (28. April 2009)

danke Euch.


----------



## n41t (28. April 2009)

jep, gute besserung 
geht bestimmt bald wieder steil


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. April 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> ach..ne peinliche geschichte. ich hab gedacht ich könnte solange mein canyon in der reparatur ist mit so nem kleinen bmx fahren das ich mir ausgeliehen hatte. dann bin ich mittags rennen mit so kleinen kindern gefahren, und bei 20 in der kurve bin ichmit meinen langen füßen an diesen komischen stangen die da am  vorderrad rausstehn hängen geblieben, hab den lenker verrissen und somit au den asphalt geknallt.dann lag ich da , der knochen stand hoch dann wusste ich was sache war. ich hatte noch glück ich bin ohne helm gefahren.dann hab ich mir nen rtw gerufen und bin nach hause gelaufen.jetzt bin ich noch überall aufgeschirft(kurze hose+ oberköperfrei)nunjaa...the shit must go on



OP im Diak in Rüppur und danach Reha im AZR am Entenfang hat sich bei mir bewährt. 

Gute Besserung.


----------



## KA-Biker (29. April 2009)

ja ich bekomms im Städtischen gemacht.^^ danke ..was hattest du damals und von was?

__________________


----------



## Phil88 (29. April 2009)

das ist auch gut so im städtischen... wer das diak kennt geht da nicht unbedingt freiwillig rein...

sorry dirk, nix gegen dich, aber ich hab privat als auch als sanitäter da schon so meine erlebnisse selbst gehabt, und auch schon von saitäterkollegen erzählt bekommen.

um mal wieder zum thema zurück zu kommen 
hat jemand lust am wochenende in der umgebung ne runde zu fahren? oder habt ihr schon was größeres geplant in der "weiteren" umgebung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (29. April 2009)

Wir wollen eine Tour von Baden-Baden aus fahren. Wird wohl so 30-40km mit ~1000hm und vielen Trails.
Vielleicht wirds Freitag gegen Nachmittag-Abend was mit einer kleinen Runde, mal schauen wann ich ins Bett komm.


----------



## Phil88 (29. April 2009)

also Freitag Abend wird eher nichts bei mir, bin den ganzen Tag unterwegs.

Wann habt ihr die Baden-Baden Tour geplant?
1000hm bin ich noch nicht gefahren, aber wenn ihr ein humanes Tempo an den Tag legt würde ich mich einfach mal quälen, nach den 600hm am Wattkopf wäre auch noch was gegangen


----------



## Eike. (29. April 2009)

Behalte den Tourenthread mal im Auge, da ist noch nichts fix. So wie du dich am Bernstein geschlagen hast glaub ich schon, dass du das schaffst. Die Anstiege sind auch eher human auf Asphalt und guten Waldwegen. Bergab ist außer einigen sehr spitzen Spitzkehren  auch nichts unlösbares dabei.


----------



## Eike. (1. Mai 2009)

Hat morgen Abend jemand Lust auf eine Wattkopfrunde? Abfahrt in Karlsruhe zwischen 4 und 5.


----------



## specialist (3. Mai 2009)

Hi, 
ich habe bei meiner Tour am Donnerstag einen netten, flowigen Trail entdeckt den ich nicht kannte. Geht vom Dobel runter ins Eyachtal.
Da dies eine Ecke ist, wo auch ihr nicht so oft hinkommt möchte ich euch die Daten dazu nicht vorenthalten.
Grüsse specialist


----------



## Krustenking (7. Mai 2009)

Servus allerseits,

ich bin seit einer Woche stolzer Besitzer eines Cube LTD Race. Das ist mein erstes Sportbike überhaupt, bin also was Technik, Training und Steckenkenntnisse angeht noch ganz am Anfang. Hat jemand am Wochenende Lust und Zeit mich mit auf ne Tour und/oder Trails zu nehmen, damit ich mal ein bissel die Gegend kennenlern ? Es darf schon ne knackige Strecke sein, ich bin allgemein recht fit. Ich wohn in KA, am Durlacher Tor, aber natürlich wäre jeder andere Treffpunkt auch möglich.
Ich hoff da geht was.


----------



## Eike. (7. Mai 2009)

Da ich für eine lange Tour dieses Wochenende sowieso keine Zeit hab wär eine Runde um Ettlingen gar nicht so verkehrt. Versprechen kann ich aber nichts das hängt davon ab wie ich Zeit habe. Am liebsten wäre mir aber der Samstag, die genaue Zeit ist eher egal. Ich wohn in der Südstadt, wir könnten uns also einfach am Marktplatz treffen.


----------



## andi82 (7. Mai 2009)

wenn der Umbau am Freitag / Samstag gut über die Bühne geht, wär ich auch am Start. Hab mal wieder tierisch Bock aufn Downhill oder Toter Mann Trail...


----------



## n41t (7. Mai 2009)

wäre auch dabei WENN  der umbau klappt.... ansonsten bin ich au am start, die neuen teile  ein wenig einfahrn


----------



## andi82 (7. Mai 2009)

klappt schon 
Hast ja mich ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cambria (7. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich bis zum Wochenende wieder fit bin (Magen-Darm-Irgendwas grad) komm ich auch mit. Vielleicht sind ja bis dahin auch meine neuen Teile da


----------



## Krustenking (7. Mai 2009)

Ah, so langsam lohnt sichs 
Wir sollten uns zumindest mal auf nen Tag festlegen. eike meinte ja Samstag, andi82 du sags du baust fr/sa um..wirst du da am Sa zeitig fertig sein ?
Mir selber wäre übrigens egal ob Samstag oder Sonntag, aber ich würde lieber früher als später aufbrechen wollen...also so ab 9.00 oder 10.00


----------



## Phil88 (7. Mai 2009)

samstag hier in der umgebung wär ich auch dabei! 

wenns bissle später als 10 ginge hät ich auch nichts dagegen


----------



## Krustenking (7. Mai 2009)

Joa, wenn wir uns mal am Vorschlag von eike orientieren und richtung Ettlingen fahren könnten sich die Karlsruher ja erst zusammenrotten und dich dann später aufsammeln


----------



## Eike. (7. Mai 2009)

Samstag 10 Uhr würde mir gut passen. Früher muss nicht unbedingt sein.


----------



## n41t (8. Mai 2009)

hmh... denke nicht dass das hinhaut.... wir tauschen am bike die komplette schaltung mit kurbel. wollten die alten komponenten heute demontieren, den bock mal grundreinigen und morgen die neuen komponenten dranschrauben, einstellen, abstimmen etc. es sei denn der andi will ne nachtschicht einlegen


----------



## andi82 (8. Mai 2009)

wenn du für Bier und Pizza sorgst bleib ich das ganz WE 
Also Samstag / Sonntag würde super passen, allerdings ist 10.00 schon bisle arg früh!? Hoffentlich wirds Wetter besser, der Bock is grad so schön geputzt 
@ Krusti: Wie ruppig darfs denn werden? Traust dir S2 / S3 zu ? 

Wir könnten ja erster Wattkopf und danach noch ne Runde zum Toten Mann Trail


----------



## Jonas da Rookie (8. Mai 2009)

Hey Leute,

ich würd gern mitfahren - aber derzeit ist meine Gabel eher als Starrgabel zu betrachten - daher wird das nix - aber vl kann einer GPS loggen?


----------



## n41t (8. Mai 2009)

andi82 schrieb:


> wenn du für Bier und Pizza sorgst bleib ich das ganz WE
> Also Samstag / Sonntag würde super passen, allerdings ist 10.00 schon bisle arg früh!? Hoffentlich wirds Wetter besser, der Bock is grad so schön geputzt
> @ Krusti: Wie ruppig darfs denn werden? Traust dir S2 / S3 zu ?
> 
> Wir könnten ja erster Wattkopf und danach noch ne Runde zum Toten Mann Trail



pizza und bier sind die kleinsten probleme 
jetzt muss erstmal des  kommen, dann schauen wir mal bzgl. wochenendplanung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (8. Mai 2009)

S3 gibts hier in der Nähe sowieso nicht. Auch der Strommasten-Downhill geht nicht über S2 raus. Aber wenn den jemand runterfährt der erst eine Woche auf einem richtigen Bike setzt - Respekt. Ne ich hätte an die normale Toter-Mann-Runde gedacht. Also Wattkopf - Serpentinen (erster Trailtest) - Ettlinger Linie - Toter-Mann - alter Graf Rhena und je nachdem ob er dann noch nicht genug hat nochmal auf den Wattkopf und den SM-DH vielleicht mal anschauen. Auf der Runde sieht man so ziemlich alles was es hier in der Gegend an Trails zu sehen gibt.

Kurbel und Schaltung wechseln ist doch eine Sache von 2-3h


----------



## andi82 (8. Mai 2009)

Ja aber wie haben davon keinen Plan 
Kassette usw. is Pille Palle, mir macht die Schaltung neu einstellen angst, aber irgendwie geht auch das...


----------



## Cambria (8. Mai 2009)

Also meinem Magen scheints schon wieder besser zu gehen. Denke, dann bin ich morgen auch dabei. So gegen 10 würde mir auch passen.


----------



## Krustenking (8. Mai 2009)

Von mir aus kanns auch später als 10.00 werden, das war ja nur mal son Vorschlag. Ich muss um 17.00 wieder zurück in KA Oststadt sein, ansonnsten bin ich vollkommen flexibel an dem Tag.
S2/S3 sagt mir noch nix, aber ich bin durchaus einigermaßen belastbar. Aber was eike da gesagt hat klingt ja ganz gut


----------



## n41t (8. Mai 2009)

andi82 schrieb:


> Ja aber wie haben davon keinen Plan
> Kassette usw. is Pille Palle, mir macht die Schaltung neu einstellen angst, aber irgendwie geht auch das...



irgendwie bekommen wir das schon hin... wenn nicht plan b....

   by the way. War von euch schon mal jemand unterwegs von marxzell nach rotensol??
  Meiner einer ist da vorgestern hochgekurbelt, da kommen jan paar richtig nette trails den berg runter 

  aufm weg nach oben kommt man an so nem gehöft vorbei (schlotterhof heisst das glaub ich).
  kennt sich da von euch jmd ein wenig aus und hattn paar tipps??
  Die sahen teilweise echt vielverprechend aus


----------



## Phil88 (8. Mai 2009)

also bin dabei morgen früh...
wann seit ihr denn an der hedwigsquelle wenn ihr um 10 Uhr in KA losfahrt? würde dann da hinkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cambria (8. Mai 2009)

Ich mach hier einfach mal nen Vorschlag, morgen um 10 an der Haltestelle Tivoli? Von dort aus kommen wir gut zur Quelle und wären so 15-20min später dort.


----------



## Eike. (8. Mai 2009)

Passt mir gut, da komm ich auf meinem normalen Weg sowieso vorbei. Und wieder ein neuer Eintrag in meiner Treffpunktekarte.


----------



## Phil88 (8. Mai 2009)

super, bin dann 10:15 an der quelle


----------



## Krustenking (8. Mai 2009)

Tivoli, 10.00 passt.
Mit ein bischen Glück wird mein Deuter Race EXP Air, den ich bestellt hab noch bis 9.30 an die Packsation geliefert. Ansonnsten hätt ich keinen Rucksack, da muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen zwecks Getränketransport


----------



## Eike. (8. Mai 2009)

Rucksack oder Flaschenhalter und Flasche kann ich dir auch leihen. Kommst einfach 5 Minuten vorher zu mir, das liegt quasi am Weg (Ecke Ettlinger-Luisenstr.)


----------



## Krustenking (8. Mai 2009)

Das wäre super. Flaschenhalter + Flasche hab ich, aber die Flasche is nur ne 500ml, deswegen würd ich doch noch den Rucksack nehmen für ne Reserve reinzutun, will auch je nach Wetter ggf. noch die Softshell mitnehmen.
Ich komm dann vorbei


----------



## andi82 (9. Mai 2009)

also und langt das von der Zeit net. 
Euch aber viel Spass


----------



## KA-Biker (9. Mai 2009)

ich bin wieder in meinem Revier....hat doch ein bisschen länger gedauert der KHaufenthalt, aber nun muss ich noch 6 wochen warten.Jetzt kann ich erstmal hier alles nachlesen.

..Bilder folgen


----------



## KA-Biker (9. Mai 2009)

hochgeladen.



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/349127
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/349129


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Mai 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


>



Gute Besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (12. Mai 2009)

*gelöschter text


----------



## KA-Biker (12. Mai 2009)

__________________

danke dir. Selbst schuld, was fährt man auch mit nem KinderBMX.^^
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/352853[/quote]


----------



## Phil88 (19. Mai 2009)

Heute Abend jemand Lust auf ne Runde Wattkopf? Könnte ab 18:15 Uhr an der Hedwigsquelle sein.


----------



## Eike. (19. Mai 2009)

---gelöscht----


----------



## freshmint (20. Mai 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Gute Besserung.


Die gute Besserung wünsche ich Dir auch! Hoffe das Kettenblatt ist diesseits und nicht jenseits!

Kann immoment auch nicht Biken, denke aber, dass wir uns so in spätestens 2 Wochen wieder auf den Trails sehen können.

freshmint


----------



## KA-Biker (20. Mai 2009)

Danke. Ich kann vorraussichtlich wieder in 3-4 wochen biken. Dauert eben bis der Knochen wieder zusammengewachsen ist udn mein canyon ist auch nicht funktionstüchtig. Muss hinten noch mein neues Laufrad Ritzel drauf machen und meine Fox steht im Ebay zum verkauf. Wenn die dann am Freitag weg ist werde ich mir die Lyrik bestellen. Blöde Frage, aber gesehn haben wir uns noch nicht? Ich hab gesehn das du ein Canyon fahrst und ich kann mich garnicht dran erinnern aber gut bei dem "harten" Schulstress vergisst man viel.


__________________
Ich will zurück auf die Trails.
..also ride on


----------



## Eike. (27. Mai 2009)

Hat heute Abend jemand mal wieder Lust auf eine Wattkopfrunde?


----------



## ZongoZongo (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ein weiterer Bike-Frischling hier in Karlsruhe, und wollte fragen, ob mich jemand von euch mal mitnehmen,  und mir ein paar schöne Strecken rund um den Wattkopf zeigen könnte. Die ganzen Trails sind schwer zu finden 

Werde Morgen auf jeden Fall eine Runde drehen. Vielleicht findet sich ja schon jemand 

Grüße, Niclas


----------



## Eike. (28. Mai 2009)

Wenn das Wetter mal wieder mitspielt gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## g!zmo (28. Mai 2009)

und wenn ich dieses wochenende nicht wegfahren sollte (urlaub und so) dann komm ich auch mit!


----------



## g!zmo (29. Mai 2009)

ich wäre dann heute mittag auf jeden fall dabei. schreibt einfach wann es los geht und wo wir uns treffen.
bis später jan


----------



## Jonas da Rookie (29. Mai 2009)

Mmh - wie krass ist denn die Strecke? Würd mich gerne anschließen - bin aber eher nen Frischling


----------



## freshmint (29. Mai 2009)

wann wollt ihr denn heute los? ich wollte jetzt gleich eine runde drehen 16:30! habe nachher um 19:00 noch einen termin. deshalb wird's bei mir so spät nichts


----------



## ZongoZongo (29. Mai 2009)

Keine Ahnung wie die Strecke heute wird. Kenn mich selber noch nicht aus 
Treffen wär gegen 18:00 hinterm Hbf auf der Brücke (Südtangente) oder folglich gegen 18:15 an der Hedwigsquelle.

Bis später, Niclas


----------



## freshmint (29. Mai 2009)

dann müsst ihr wohl heute ohne mich los. wie sieht's am sonntag bei euch aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (29. Mai 2009)

Jonas da Rookie schrieb:


> Mmh - wie krass ist denn die Strecke? Würd mich gerne anschließen - bin aber eher nen Frischling



Einfach mal riskieren, zur Not fährt ja von Ettlingen aus die S-Bahn zurück  Ne keine Sorge, bis jetzt ist noch jeder wieder aus eigener Kraft nach Hause gekommen.


----------



## g!zmo (29. Mai 2009)

wenn es die gleiche strecke ist die ich mit eike schon einmal gefahren bin wird es nicht zu krass. auf den abfahrten gibt es eben einige stufen und auch kurven in denen stufen sind. ist aber alles eine frage der geschwindigkeit. richtig steile abschnitte gibt es keine wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## Jonas da Rookie (29. Mai 2009)

na dann  ich komm aber aus karlsruhe - also bitte 40 min zeit geben


----------



## Eike. (29. Mai 2009)

Komm einfach zur Brücke über die Südtangente oder 10 min vorher zur S-Bahnhaltestelle Augartenstraße dann fahren wir zusammen hin.


----------



## Jonas da Rookie (29. Mai 2009)

ZongoZongo schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie die Strecke heute wird. Kenn mich selber noch nicht aus
> Treffen wär gegen 18:00 hinterm Hbf auf der Brücke (Südtangente) oder folglich gegen 18:15 an der Hedwigsquelle.
> 
> Bis später, Niclas



das ist doch schwarzwaldstraße rein und dann hoch die brücke oder? oder fahrt ihr straße?


----------



## ZongoZongo (29. Mai 2009)

Genau. Bei der Schwarzwaldstraße in die Ettlinger Allee rein. Treffen auf der Brücke.
Von dort aus gehts dann ab durch den Oberwald


----------



## Cambria (29. Mai 2009)

Ich würde auch mitkommen, bin aber vielleicht erst 5 nach an der Brücke. Bis gleich


----------



## KA-Biker (29. Mai 2009)

..und ich fahr dann in Gedanken den StrommastenDh mit....In zwei Wochen kann ich ihn dann wieder richtig bestreiten. Also Wochenende 13.-14.06 ne größere Tour wie Teufelsmühle`?


----------


----------



## Jonas da Rookie (29. Mai 2009)

Puh - fordernd, anstrengend - so muss es sein - geil!

Danke an alle


----------



## g!zmo (29. Mai 2009)

war ne super tour heute. hat mir sehr viel spass gemacht. finde das kann man auf jeden fall so nochmal wiederholen. schöne zusammensetzung der gruppe.

@ka-biker das mit 13./14 hört sich gut an! können ja dann mal schaun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil88 (30. Mai 2009)

wie siehts denn am wochenende aus? fährt jemand?


----------



## ZongoZongo (30. Mai 2009)

Ich wollt morgen ne Runde drehen. So ca. gegen 11:00 wollt ich starten. 
Wär super wenn sich noch jemand finden würde


----------



## Krustenking (2. Juni 2009)

Phil88 schrieb:


> wie siehts denn am wochenende aus? fährt jemand?



WE bin ich am Start ! Und ein Kumpel von mir sehr wahrscheinlich auch.


----------



## Phil88 (2. Juni 2009)

eigntlich hatte ich mit dem beitrag mal das letztes wochenende gemeint, aber nächstes wochenende is auch gut 

wo wollma? ettlingen? herrenalb?


----------



## andi82 (3. Juni 2009)

seid ihr in letzter Zeit mal den Downhill runter?
Im letzten Abschnitt hat jemand nen derben Kicker gebaut 
Nur so als Vorwarnung


----------



## mazola01 (3. Juni 2009)

Ja ich gestern. Den hab ich auch mal ganz denzent ausgelassen.
Da könnte man aber nen schönen kleinen Drop draus bauen


----------



## andi82 (3. Juni 2009)

lieber einen dezenten drop als die Skischanze da 
Konnte grad noch bremsen, dabei war ich so gut unterwegs 
Aber obwohl ich schon so oft da runter bin, hab ich gestern erst die geilen Trails Richtung Wohlfahrtsweier entdeckt  Die sind auch noch nett


----------



## Krustenking (3. Juni 2009)

Phil88 schrieb:


> eigntlich hatte ich mit dem beitrag mal das letztes wochenende gemeint, aber nächstes wochenende is auch gut
> 
> wo wollma? ettlingen? herrenalb?



Ich wär für Herrenalb, wenns da auch ein paar nette Trails gibt, weil da war ich noch nicht.
Wie würde dir Samstag passen ?


----------



## Phil88 (3. Juni 2009)

@ andi:
der kicker is da schon länger, denke mal so 4 wochen oder so, oder haben die den nochma vergrößert?!

trails richtung wohlfartsweier? zeigen 


@ krustenking:
joa samstag wäre ok,vorrausgesetzt das wetter hält. aber nich sooo früh dann... die bahn is immer zur vollen stunde in herrenalb. ich würde mal so um 11 oder um 12 dort anpeilen.
trails hats da natürlich, onst würde ja auch keine hinwollen 
bin mit eike da mal ne tour gefahrn, herrenalb-bernstein-mahlberg-herrenalb. wir könnten aber auch vom mahlberg noch nach schöllbronn rüber und noch den toten mann runter. den sind wir letztes mal bei deiner jungfernfahrt auch gefahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi82 (3. Juni 2009)

@ Phil

Also der war vor paar Wochen noch net so heftig wie im Moment! War aber vielleicht 2 Wochen nimmer da!? Ist schon eher was für die härtere Fraktion 

Die Trails sind, wenn du das letzte Teilstück runterfährst, das kleine steile Stück runter und dann durch den Wald, bis du eigentlich über die Wieser zurück zur Quelle fährst, da musst einfach rechts fahren 
Muss ich auch erst mal näher erkunden


----------



## Phil88 (3. Juni 2009)

also ich wr vor ziemlich genau 2 wochen das letzte mal da, da hatten sie paar stämmer quer vor die noch stehenden bäume gelegt und mit erde und kleinkruschd aufgefüllt. warn so ca. 70-80 cm an der kante.

da unten is doch alles zugewachsen? und wirklich höhe hat man da ja auch keine mehr...


----------



## black soul (3. Juni 2009)

andi82 schrieb:


> lieber einen dezenten drop als die Skischanze da
> Konnte grad noch bremsen, dabei war ich so gut unterwegs
> Aber obwohl ich schon so oft da runter bin, hab ich gestern erst die geilen Trails Richtung Wohlfahrtsweier entdeckt  Die sind auch noch nett



gell is geil,
hat auch mühe gemacht ihn zu pflegen. also nicht kaputtmachen sondern schön aufpassen.
demnächst kommen noch ein paar nette spielereien rein
aber immer mit flow


----------



## Phil88 (3. Juni 2009)

aber lasst platz zum drum rum fahrn


----------



## Krustenking (5. Juni 2009)

Phil88 schrieb:


> @ krustenking:
> joa samstag wäre ok,vorrausgesetzt das wetter hält. aber nich sooo früh dann... die bahn is immer zur vollen stunde in herrenalb. ich würde mal so um 11 oder um 12 dort anpeilen.
> trails hats da natürlich, onst würde ja auch keine hinwollen
> bin mit eike da mal ne tour gefahrn, herrenalb-bernstein-mahlberg-herrenalb. wir könnten aber auch vom mahlberg noch nach schöllbronn rüber und noch den toten mann runter. den sind wir letztes mal bei deiner jungfernfahrt auch gefahrn



12 Uhr in Herrenalb passt gut. Ich komm dann mit 2 Kumpels


----------



## Phil88 (5. Juni 2009)

so wies aussieht macht das wetter wohl nich mit 

ich würde sagen wir warten mal ab bis morgen früh und klären das hier dann nochmal ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi82 (5. Juni 2009)

black soul schrieb:


> gell is geil,
> hat auch mühe gemacht ihn zu pflegen. also nicht kaputtmachen sondern schön aufpassen.
> demnächst kommen noch ein paar nette spielereien rein
> aber immer mit flow



Meinst du jetzt die Trails oder die Skischanze


----------



## Krustenking (5. Juni 2009)

Stimmt, Wetter soll net so prall werden. Also morgen früh abwarten...


----------



## Phil88 (6. Juni 2009)

also hier in ettlingen nieselts schon immer mal wieder leicht.
das albtal hinter siehts auch nich gerade gut aus...

denke das müssen wir verschieben


----------



## Krustenking (6. Juni 2009)

Ja, Herrenalb is auch jeden Fall gestrichen. 
Wie wärs, falls es doch noch hält so um 12.00 ne Runde Wattkopf ? Da ist man schneller wieder zurück wenns doch noch regnet..?


----------



## KA-Biker (8. Juni 2009)

WOCHENENDE : Für das Wochenende steht gutes Wetter an will jemand mit zur Teufelsmühle ( Sa oder So)?


----------



## KA-Biker (11. Juni 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> WOCHENENDE : Für das Wochenende steht gutes Wetter an will jemand mit zur Teufelsmühle ( Sa oder So)?


 

Will jemand wo anders hin? Ich brauch meine Kondition zurück nach 10Wochen ohne radln..?


----------



## Phil88 (11. Juni 2009)

@krustenking:
wollen wir am samstag noch nen versuch starten, wetter soll ja bombe werden


----------



## Krustenking (11. Juni 2009)

Ja, gerne. Muss mal noch mit 2 Kupels reden, sollte aber funktionieren. Wie lange ist man denn bei der Herrenalb Tour unterwegs ?


----------



## Phil88 (11. Juni 2009)

kommt drauf an wieviel wir fahrn...

herrenalb-bernstein-mahlberg-herrenalb waren glaub ich 2 stunden, wir könnten aber auch wie gesagt über schöllbronn und den toten-mann-trail wieder ins albtal runter... wären dann schätze ich 3 stunden vom start in herrenalb bis ettlingen. und wenn wir dann immer noch heiß sind gibts ja noch den wattkopf


----------



## KA-Biker (11. Juni 2009)

Mist^^ ich kann nur Sonntag. Naja dann das nächste mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## g!zmo (12. Juni 2009)

Phil88 schrieb:


> kommt drauf an wieviel wir fahrn...
> 
> herrenalb-bernstein-mahlberg-herrenalb waren glaub ich 2 stunden, wir könnten aber auch wie gesagt über schöllbronn und den toten-mann-trail wieder ins albtal runter... wären dann schätze ich 3 stunden vom start in herrenalb bis ettlingen. und wenn wir dann immer noch heiß sind gibts ja noch den wattkopf



das hört sich super an. würde acuh gerne mitkommen!
muss mich nur noch mal mit nem kumpel absprechen ob er morgen mitkommen kann oder nicht.
gruß jan


----------



## andi82 (12. Juni 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Mist^^ ich kann nur Sonntag. Naja dann das nächste mal



Wenn Sonntag gutes Wetter ist, wären wir auch am Start! Downhill?  Toter Mann Trail!?
Irgendwann mittags? 14-15.00??


----------



## n41t (12. Juni 2009)

andi82 schrieb:


> Wenn Sonntag gutes Wetter ist, wären wir auch am Start! Downhill?  Toter Mann Trail!?
> Irgendwann mittags? 14-15.00??




dabei


----------



## KA-Biker (12. Juni 2009)

Jo können wir machen. Wir schreiben nochmal.


----------



## Krustenking (12. Juni 2009)

Sonntag bin ich eher net dabei, Uni macht viel Arbeit immo...:kotz:
Wegen Samstag: Ich fänd Treffpunkt um 11 in Herrenalb gut.
Ich will solange wie möglich fahren, muss aber auch Mittags noch was schaffen.


----------



## Stef87 (12. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute,

bin en Kollege vom Krustenking und morgen in Herrenalb dabei!
Ich würde auch 11.00 bevorzugen...

greetz


----------



## Phil88 (12. Juni 2009)

11:00 in Herrenalb find ich auch ok.
ich steig dann in ettlingen-neuwiesenreben in die bahn


----------



## g!zmo (12. Juni 2009)

bin auch um 11 in Herrenalb. fahre schon ab karlsruhe mit der bahn.
hier nochmal der fahrplan:
10:17 	ab Karlsruhe Hbf Vorplatz 	
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 S1
10:55 	an Bad Herrenalb 	Bad Herrenalb

herrenalb-bernstein-mahlberg-herrenalb finde ich sehr gut!
würde aber gerne dann auch noch nach schöllbronn rüber und noch den toten mann runter
und eventuell verlängern  habe lust auf ne lange tour. wer will kann ja mit mir noch verlängern und wer net will fährt heim


----------



## tjack (12. Juni 2009)

Moin,

bin heute auch mal ne Runde am Wattkopf gefahren und das erste Mal mit meinem Specialized Pitch den Serpentinen Trail runtergeheizt.

Wer auch auf die Idee kommt sollte sich lange Hose anziehen, übelste Zecken gefahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kallevomdach (12. Juni 2009)

jo kann ich nur bestätigen - komischerweise aber nur da an der Stelle des Wattkopfes.
Sonst hab ich beim Wattkopf nix mit Zecken zu tun gehabt... bisher zumindestens.


----------



## andi82 (13. Juni 2009)

morgen zwischen 14 und 15.00 am großen Parkplatz bei der Hedwigsquelle?


----------



## g!zmo (13. Juni 2009)

die Tour heute ab Herrenalb war einfach spitze! hat echt Spass gemacht. super Trails
morgen werde ich wohl auch ein paar Runden auf dem Wattkopf fahren. vielleicht schließe ich mich euch an aber ich weis noch nicht wann ich fahren werde..
gruß Jan


----------



## Krustenking (13. Juni 2009)

Joa, eigentlich saßen wir ja nur rum


----------



## KA-Biker (13. Juni 2009)

@andi82: bin dabei..ich war erst vohin dort aber wo ist der große Parkplatz?


----------



## n41t (13. Juni 2009)

der ist da wenn du am friedhof in ettlingen hochfährst richtung waldrand! wenn willst könn ma uns au iwo zentral in ettlingen treffen!
genaue uhrzeit folgt morgen im lauf des vormittags


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (13. Juni 2009)

okay können wir machen


----------



## n41t (13. Juni 2009)

wo würds dir am besten passen?? ich holn andy ab und dann müss ma eh durch ettlingen!


----------



## KA-Biker (13. Juni 2009)

Wo du willst i-wo in der Stadt? Marktplatz? Ece?


----------



## KA-Biker (14. Juni 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Wo du willst i-wo in der Stadt? Marktplatz? Ece?


 
Ich komm ja eh von Eggenstein von dem herr komm ich überall hin. Sag mir einfach wo und wann.


----------



## andi82 (14. Juni 2009)

hi,
also wir kommen alles aus Ettlingen, von daher is ECE schlecht 
Würde sagen, da das Wetter heute gut warm ist, so gegen 15.30 an dem großen Parkplatz von der Hedwigsquelle!
Der ist vorne an der Straße, wo die Bismarcktreppen enden!?


----------



## KA-Biker (14. Juni 2009)

Ja ich glaub ich weiß wo das ist. Bis naacher 15.30. Ist der wenn man bei der Quelle ganz rechts auf dem asphaltiertem Weg weiterfährt und nach einem ca. Kilometer ankommt?


----------



## andi82 (14. Juni 2009)

genau,
oder du sagst uns, wann deine Bahn in Ettlingen Stadt ist, und wir holen dich da ab!?


----------



## KA-Biker (20. Juni 2009)

Tag,

will jemand zufällig heute ne Runde drehen so ab 15Uhr. Wetter soll angeblich halten.

bis dann


----------



## andi82 (20. Juni 2009)

wer morgen spontan Lust hat, ne Tour zur Teufelsmühle zu machen kann um 11.00 zum Imbiss nach Fischweier kommen.

Nait, KA-Biker und ich wollen morgen den Berg erklimmen


----------



## n41t (20. Juni 2009)

der berg ruft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cambria (21. Juni 2009)

Bei den Strommasten und dem langen, schnellen Trail runter zur Quelle hat der gemeine Karlsruher Waldnazi mal wieder zugeschlagen


----------



## Eike. (21. Juni 2009)

Offenbar ist der aus der Kur zurück. War ja ziemlich lange ruhig. Wahrscheinlich hatte er sich beim Steinewuchten das Kreuz verrenkt


----------



## Cambria (21. Juni 2009)

Bin ja eigentlich recht friedfertig, aber wenn ich den A.... mal dabei erwische


----------



## Phil88 (21. Juni 2009)

den werfen wir den wildschweinen zu fraß vor xD


----------



## black soul (21. Juni 2009)

der wird doch nicht auch in der pfalz wandern


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6043626#post6043626


----------



## lovac (21. Juni 2009)

Strommasten habe mal wieder frei geputzt (14.00).


----------



## Sombart (21. Juni 2009)

tach leute,
ich habe mir den thread hier teils durchgelesen. ich bin meistens allein mit dem rad unterwegs. ab und an ist das ganz nett. ab und an aber auch stink öde. vor allem wenn ich keinen neuen trails finde. und irgendwie sieht man im alter auch immer schlechter ;-)
ich werde den thread hier mal beobachten und würde mich gerne mal an wochenend oder feierabend touren anschliessen. wohne in ka-beierheim und zur hedwigsquelle ists ein katzensprung. 
vlt sieht man sich. grüße, sombart


----------



## Cambria (21. Juni 2009)

lovac schrieb:


> Strommasten habe mal wieder frei geputzt (14.00).




 Danke


----------



## KA-Biker (24. Juni 2009)

Stormmasten sauber auch heute abend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mexx66 (25. Juni 2009)

Hi Leut,

würde auch mal mitfahren auf den genannten Strecken. Wann ist die nächste Fahrt geplant?

Voraussetzung ist allerdings das keiner vom MTB Club Karlsruhe dabei ist, dann verzichte ich lieber.

Grüße


----------



## Aloha 699 (25. Juni 2009)

Wat wer bist du denn??

Was hast du denn gegen den MTB-Club? Das sind doch alles nette Leute.
Jetzt bin ich aber mal gespannt

Aloha


----------



## mexx66 (25. Juni 2009)

Ist ja egal, hatte mit denen schon seltsame Begegnungen. Mehr will ich jetzt hier nicht dazu äußern


----------



## Aloha 699 (25. Juni 2009)

Ich bin einer von "denen". Würde mich halt interessieren was für eine Begegnung der  seltsamen Art das war. 

Es ist nicht clever den gesamten Club in die Sippenhaftung zu nehmen, denn es werden immer auch welche bei den Touren um Karlsruhe dabei sein. Und wie gesagt: eigentlich alle nette Jungs und Mädels.

Vielleicht hat mal einer einen schlechten Tag gehabt.

Aloha


----------



## mexx66 (25. Juni 2009)

Ok, ich geb Dir recht. Einen schlechten Tag hatte ich auch schon mal


----------



## chrisras (25. Juni 2009)

Sombart schrieb:


> tach leute,
> ich habe mir den thread hier teils durchgelesen. ich bin meistens allein mit dem rad unterwegs. ab und an ist das ganz nett. ab und an aber auch stink öde. vor allem wenn ich keinen neuen trails finde. und irgendwie sieht man im alter auch immer schlechter ;-)
> ich werde den thread hier mal beobachten und würde mich gerne mal an wochenend oder feierabend touren anschliessen. wohne in ka-beierheim und zur hedwigsquelle ists ein katzensprung.
> vlt sieht man sich. grüße, sombart



Hallo, ich bin auch oft am Wattkopf alleine unterwegs,ich kenn aber eigentlich ziemlich viele Trails.Ich weiss, es ist sehr knapp, aber heute fahr ich mal wieder los,ich bin um 17.30 an der Quelle. Ich möcht ca.2h Biken evtl.zum Toten Mann. Wenn du, oder jemand anderes mit will, dann würd ich mich freuen. Also vieleicht bis heute abend.
chrisras

Ich schau gegen 16.45 noch mal rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derkuhtreiber (25. Juni 2009)

mexx66 schrieb:


> Ist ja egal, hatte mit denen schon seltsame Begegnungen. Mehr will ich jetzt hier nicht dazu äußern



Wenn Du im wahren Leben auch alle so zuspamst, wie hier im Forum, will natürlich keiner mit Dir spielen.


----------



## Eike. (25. Juni 2009)

Hey klärt das doch bitte ggf. per PN.


----------



## mexx66 (25. Juni 2009)

wo ist denn die hedwigsquelle?

Ist das da am Ettlinger Friedhof?


----------



## KA-Biker (25. Juni 2009)

An der B3 hinter Rüppur. schon von weitem siehst du einen Funkturm) (funkturm Wettersbach, ist aleso ziemlich einfach zu finden.


----------



## mexx66 (25. Juni 2009)

Wie finde ich das von Ettlingen kommend am besten? Den Hedwigshof hoch?


----------



## KA-Biker (25. Juni 2009)

genau rechts vom hedwigshof hoch bis nach ca. 400m ne gabelung kommt und dann rechts hoch, dann bist du nach 150m direkt an der quelle.


----------



## mexx66 (25. Juni 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Dann werde ich demnächst mal da aufschlagen


----------



## tjack (26. Juni 2009)

Nun, der Strommasten Trail war heute wieder total verwüstet mit Ästen und Stöcken im Weg. Ausserdem waren da noch ganz schön Dicke Steine.

Mal alles weggemacht


----------



## lovac (28. Juni 2009)

Nun, der Strommasten Trail war heute wieder total verwüstet mit Ästen und Stöcken im Weg. Ausserdem waren da noch ganz schön Dicke Steine.

Mal alles weggemacht 

Genau so hat es auch gestern ausgesehen, habe mal wieder nachgemacht http://si13.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## KA-Biker (28. Juni 2009)

ich war auch gegen 15Uhr , da lag schon nichts mehr. Gute Arbeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krustenking (28. Juni 2009)

Wo wir grad beim Aufräumen sind, ich hatte heute die Säge dabei und hab am Einstieg zur Ettlinger Linie mal die Äste von dem umgestürzten Baum entfernt.
Falls jemand ne Heckenschere hat kann er dann ja mal auf der restlichen Strecke klar Schiff machen


----------



## KA-Biker (30. Juni 2009)

Strommasten ist frei heute


----------



## andi82 (30. Juni 2009)

kewl dann können wir nachher Gas geben


----------



## Jonas da Rookie (4. Juli 2009)

Yeah - heute den Strommastentrail ohne Sturz gemeistert   

btw: an unsere Baumpflegespezialisten  Wenn ihr mal wieder am "pflegen" vom Strommastentrail seid - könnt ihr unten wo der Auslauf in Richtung Feld geht mal die Dornensträucher "wegpflegen"?  Danke


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. Juli 2009)

Jonas da Rookie schrieb:


> Yeah - heute den Strommastentrail ohne Sturz gemeistert
> 
> btw: an unsere Baumpflegespezialisten  Wenn ihr mal wieder am "pflegen" vom Strommastentrail seid - könnt ihr unten wo der Auslauf in Richtung Feld geht mal die Dornensträucher "wegpflegen"?  Danke



Geh mal selber machen.


----------



## KA-Biker (10. Juli 2009)

Stormmasten ist frei , vereinzelt große Steine


----------



## andi82 (10. Juli 2009)

ist die Skischanze noch da? 

Patrick, du hast Post


----------



## g!zmo (10. Juli 2009)

die schanze ist ein klein wenig kleiner. nurnoch halb so hoch oder sowas
jetzt sieht sie wenigstens wieder stabil aus


----------



## KA-Biker (11. Juli 2009)

achtung..! teilweiße dicke äste auf der Strecke, zum teil schon beseitigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w3rd (11. Juli 2009)

jemand lust auf ne entspannte wattkopfrunde oder zwei heute abend?


----------



## Krustenking (11. Juli 2009)

Ich will morgen mit nem Kumpel ne Rund ein Herrenalb drehen, Bernstein hoch und dann mal sehen ( so wirklich kennen wir uns da eh net aus ). Wir fahren um kurz nach 10.00 ab Marktplatz los.
Mitfahrer, besonders solche mit Ortskenntnis sind wilkommen. Uhrzeit steht aber fest, wir wollen beide mittags noch was schaffen.


----------



## w3rd (11. Juli 2009)

ortskenntnis hab ich da leider auch nicht. 
Marktplatz Karlsruhe?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (11. Juli 2009)

Krustenking schrieb:


> Ich will morgen mit nem Kumpel ne Rund ein Herrenalb drehen, Bernstein hoch und dann mal sehen ( so wirklich kennen wir uns da eh net aus ). Wir fahren um kurz nach 10.00 ab Marktplatz los.
> Mitfahrer, besonders solche mit Ortskenntnis sind wilkommen. Uhrzeit steht aber fest, wir wollen beide mittags noch was schaffen.



RESPEKT wenn ihr Mittags wieder da sein wollt!!! Profis oder Motocross??


----------



## Eike. (11. Juli 2009)

Ich würde mal drauf tippen, dass sie um 10 nach 10 in die S1 umsteigen  Ansonsten ist das wirklich eine Tagestour mit >70km nach der man nicht mehr wirklich was schaffen will


----------



## w3rd (11. Juli 2009)

was meinst du wie lange das dauert?
Hast du (oder sonst jmd) evtl ne GPS-route von der Strecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mexx66 (11. Juli 2009)

So ca. 3 Stunden mindestens.

GPS Daten habe ich leider keine.

Wenn ihr euch wenigstens ein bischen auskennt:

Von Ka nach Ettlingen- Oberweier- Wald hoch Richtung Karl Schöpf Hütte (angeschrieben an den Wanderwegen) an der Hütte rechts ab dann Mahlberg über Freiolsheim. Ist immer angeschrieben. Danach Bernstein- da gibt es einen Aussichtspunkt- Bernsteinfelsen- Super Aussicht- Empfehlenswert. Wenn ihr dann noch nicht genug habt könntet ihr die Teufelsmühle hoch. Da gibts auch gute Trails.
Wünsche euch viel Spaß und schönes Wetter


----------



## Krustenking (11. Juli 2009)

pumuckl schrieb:


> RESPEKT wenn ihr Mittags wieder da sein wollt!!! Profis oder Motocross??



Einmal waren wir schon dort mit Gizmo und Phil88...ich glaub nur net dass wir alles wiederfinden 
15.00 is bei mir auch noch mittags. Das letzte mal waren wir so um den Dreh zurück. Danach kann man sich noch wunderbar der Theorie der FT-IR Spektro widmen 

PS: Ja wir steigen in die S1


----------



## g!zmo (12. Juli 2009)

jo ich habe noch ne gps route davon. habe eifrig mitgeschnitten 
mal sehn ob ich die mal schnell vom gps laden kann
schreibt mich morgen früh mal an wenn ihr die haben wollt. wen ich wach bin schicke ich sie euch dann.
gruß jan


----------



## w3rd (12. Juli 2009)

wetter eher bescheiden... fahrt ihr trotzdem?

das sieht überhaupt nicht gut aus http://radar-info.fzk.de/Html/anim.html


----------



## Krustenking (12. Juli 2009)

da es grade regnet ist Herrenalb gestrichen...falls es heute mittag besser wird machen wir ne kleine Wattkopfrunde

@Gizmo: Die GPS Route kannst mir bei gelegenheit mal schicken. Ich muss aber erst mal gucken dass ich meinen PDA entsprechend ausrüste dass ich was damit anfangen kann ^^


----------



## g!zmo (12. Juli 2009)

habe gerade auch ein paar probleme mit meinem selbst gebauten datenkabel...
werde mal heute nachmittag schauen ob ich die daten vom gps bekomm


----------



## w3rd (13. Juli 2009)

wetter passt, heute abend  jmd lust auf wattkopf oä?


----------



## mazola01 (13. Juli 2009)

Stromi ist immernoch frei... bin enttäuscht von den Anti-bike-Menschen


----------



## udoq (14. Juli 2009)

Stromi ist immernoch frei...


----------



## Eike. (15. Juli 2009)

Jemand Lust auf eine spontane Last-Minute Runde? Das Wetter macht ja zur Abwechslung mal wieder mit aber alleine hab ich keinen Bock. Also falls jemand noch heute Abend über den Wattkopf will melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nerd (15. Juli 2009)

In 30min an der Quelle?
Hab mir eben das Trikot übergestreift ;-)


----------



## Eike. (15. Juli 2009)

Ups verdammt hab nicht aufgepasst. Wenn du noch nicht los bist 19:30 an der Quelle?

Weg isser. Naja dann fahr ich einfach mal vielleicht treffen wir uns ja irgendwo.


----------



## Nerd (15. Juli 2009)

Schade, bin dann los und war als Lonely Rider unterwegs.
Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal!


----------



## KA-Biker (19. Juli 2009)

Stromasten frei


----------



## Eike. (19. Juli 2009)

Wie wäre es wenn wir wieder dazu übergehen zu melden wenn was blockiert ist und nicht jeden Tag "frei" zu melden?


----------



## KA-Biker (22. Juli 2009)

wäre eine Option.


----------



## Phil88 (22. Juli 2009)

war gestern auf dem wattkopf. stromi fünfter abschnitt wos nach dem neuen anlieger auf den acker rausgeht wäre mal n heckenschnitt angebracht. hab mir gestern auf 10cm ne dorne durchn arm gezogen, gibt angenehmeres 

also ich nehm nächstes mal so ne kleine handschere mit und schnibbel (falls es bis dahin noch da ist) zumindest mal das dornenzeugs weg. ich hab ja eigentlich nix gegen grünzeug links und rechts, und brennnesseln sind auch noch ertragbar aber dornen sind einfach hässlich


----------



## Cambria (22. Juli 2009)

Mmmh der flache Trail im Oberwald ist mit unendlich viel Gestrüpp und Baumresten gesperrt zur "Waldberuhigung"


----------



## Raucherlunge (22. Juli 2009)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

mich hat es beruflich auch nach KA verschlagen und kenne hier nicht sonderlich viele Routen. Ok, mal treudoof den Rheintal-Radweg geradelt, aber dass muss ja nicht immer sein ;-)

Also: durch das Lesen der ersten paar Seiten in diesem Fred sah ich ja, dass es ne Menge zu bieten gibt. Gibt es da zufällig ne nähere Beschreibung via Google oder gar ein Kärtchen zu den illustren Routen?

Danke für die Hilfe.

Raucherlunge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (22. Juli 2009)

Die interessanten Wege sind meistens schwer zu beschreiben weil sie halt mitten im Wald losgehen und das dann jemandem zu erklären der sich selber nicht der Gegend auskennt ist schwierig. Am besten fahr einfach mal mit und lass es dir "live" zeigen.
Je nachdem was du suchst kannst du aber vielleicht auch mit Tourenvorschlägen zB vom Naturpark Schwarzwald oder Schwarzwald.bike.de was anfangen. Das sind halt überwiegend Touren auf Forstwegen, anspruchsvolle Singletrails findet man da nicht.


----------



## Raucherlunge (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo Eike,

Danke für deine Antwort.

Also falls ich es mal zeitlich packe, werde ich mich da mal rotzfrech anschließen ;-)

Nur ist es bei mir meist so, dass ich spontan auf den Drahtesel steige, da die Zeit leider viel zu selten vorhanden ist.

Bist du zufällig mal den Stromberg-Radweg geradelt und kannst näheres dazu sagen?


----------



## Eike. (23. Juli 2009)

Ich fahr für gewöhnlich keine Radwege  den kenn ich auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## andi1969 (23. Juli 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich fahr für gewöhnlich keine Radwege  den kenn ich auf jeden Fall nicht.



* Radweg  weich von mir Satan*


----------



## windei01 (23. Juli 2009)

Mit etwas Suchen lassen sich die hier beschriebenen Trails durchaus finden.
http://www.northwoodcycling.com/wiki/Hauptseite
Einfach mal unter "Singletracks" nachschauen.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## matou (23. Juli 2009)

Naja, die Trails auf NWC sind nur die Spitze des Eisbergs - es gibt wirklich Spannendere.



andi1969 schrieb:


> * Radweg  weich von mir Satan*


Hah, Andi - das kann auch nur das Flachlandvolk sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Juli 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich fahr für gewöhnlich keine Radwege  den kenn ich auf jeden Fall nicht.



... Graf Rhena Weg CC ********** ...


----------



## Eike. (25. Juli 2009)

Naja manchmal muss man halt von A nach B kommen


----------



## Kadauz (19. August 2009)

Komme auch aus der Karlsruher Gegend und würde mal gerne ein paar Singletrails angehen. Bin aber noch nicht so geübt.^^
Fahrt Ihr mal wieder? Wenn ja, kann man sich mal anhängen?


----------



## Eike. (24. August 2009)

Klar immer gerne. Ich wohne inzwischen in Ettlingen also direkt an den nächsten Karlsruher Trails  Allerdings muss ich wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin erstmal meine Gabel einschicken. Obwohl, wenn ich mit 7cm Federweg den Grischa Trail Ride schaffe sind die 8cm von der MZ55 die noch im Keller liegt geradezu Luxus


----------



## Phil88 (24. August 2009)

was gabelst du denn immer zusammen? ist doch schon die zweite kaputte dieses jahr oder?


----------



## Eike. (24. August 2009)

Jupp ich hab einfach kein Glück.


----------



## P8rick (1. September 2009)

[email protected]
bin gerade auf den Thread gestoßen.
bin auch öfter mal am Wattkopf unterwegs (wohne in Ka am Durlacher Tor) würd mich auch gern mal bei euch anschließen wenn ihr wieder ma ne runde dreht
greetz​


----------



## ZongoZongo (1. September 2009)

Ich würde morgen zwischen 16:00 und 17:00 ne Watttkopf-Runde drehen. Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand 

Grüße,

Niclas


----------



## Don Stefano (1. September 2009)

Meine MZ55 is grad von der Garantiereparatur zurück. 2 mal neues Innenleben, funzt aber wieder wie am ersten Tag. Ein paar Bilder vom Sonntag gibt's hier.


----------



## matou (2. September 2009)

Hmm, ich wünsch Dir noch viel Glück mit der Gabel. Meine MZ AM kam neulich von der zweiten Reparatur zurück - das zweite Mal ein komplett neues Innenleben. Jetzt fliegt sie in die Bucht - die Durolux macht ihren Job besser.

Die Fotos hab ich schon bewundert.  Was hast du Dir denn nun für Laufräder zusammengestellt - ich kanns auf den Bildern nicht erkennen?

Gruss René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (2. September 2009)

Leider ist die Saint-Version der Hinterachse grad nicht verfügbar. Hab's einfach nochmal in die Wunschliste bei CRC rein gepackt.

Die 2 Kg Marke hat er aber deutlich überschritten (2150gr),  liegt wohl an den gepulverten Felgen.



matou schrieb:


> die Durolux macht ihren Job besser.


Abwarten!

_Edith: Wunschliste müsste jetzt gehen._


----------



## matou (2. September 2009)

Sorry, die Wunschliste ist bei mir leer. Hast du die EQ31 genommen?
Mein LRS von CRC wiegt auch ziehmlich genau 2kg, ich wollte eigentlich bei ~1,8kg bleiben, aber wenigstens hält er.



> Abwarten!


Sie macht nach drei Monaten schonmal eine bessere Figur wie die AM - die MZ zickte da schon rum. Meine Erwartungen wurden schon übertroffen.


----------



## Don Stefano (2. September 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Hast du die EQ31 genommen?


Jup


----------



## Eike. (6. September 2009)

Kommt jemand mit auf eine Sonnenuntergangstour übern Wattkopf? Meine 55 funktioniert zwar nicht so gut wie die vom Don aber nachdem ich den Grischa Trail Ride mit 6cm und ständigen Durchschlägen überstanden habe schockt mich so schnell nichts mehr


----------



## Phil88 (6. September 2009)

wann wolltest du los?


----------



## Eike. (6. September 2009)

So gegen sieben aber falls jemand aus Karlsruhe mitkommt der noch im hellen nach Hause kommen will gerne auch früher.


----------



## Phil88 (6. September 2009)

wollen wir dann mal 1900 auf dem kaisereichen-parkplatz machen falls sich niemand mehr meldet?


----------



## Eike. (6. September 2009)

Passt


----------



## tjack (12. September 2009)

Fahren? Jetzt bald? Mein Startpunkt wäre ab Karlsruhe Stadtmitte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tjack (12. September 2009)

Mh, wohl noch alle am pennen. Dann bin ich heute wohl ein lonely rider...


----------



## KA-Biker (12. September 2009)

starte einfach früher den Aufruf. Ich komm grad vom Radfahren.Hättest mitgekonnt.


----------



## Eike. (12. September 2009)

Eine Stunde ist in der Tat sehr knapp. Ich habs auch schon ein paar mal probiert, das hat nie geklappt.


----------



## Phil88 (15. September 2009)

also eike falls du mal mit mir gerechnet haben solltest die woche nachmittags, ich bin raus, hab mir ne magenschleimhaut entzündung eingefangen 

wetter ist ja eh nich so berauschend, denke nächste woche sollte wieder gehen gesundheitlich, und zeit hab ich dann auch wieder mehr, und vllt spielt ja auch das wetter dann wieder mit


----------



## Krustenking (25. September 2009)

Konnte länger nicht mehr wirklich fahren und hätte am Sonntag Lust auf ne etwas größere Tour. Wär da noch jemand zu gewinnen ? Bin bisher fast nur Wattkopf und Umgebung gefahren, deswegen würd ich gern woanders hin. Hab mal ne Tour in Herrenalb übern Bernstein gemacht, die fand ich sehr geil, da würd ich gern wieder hin. Phil war da auch dabei.
Ich glaub allerdings nicht dass ich alleine die Route wieder finden würde, wär also gut wenn jemand dabei wär der sich auskennt.
Bin auch offen für ganz woanders, hauptsache nich Wattkopf. 
Wetter soll laut wetter.de so werden wie die letzten Tage, also wie schauts aus ?


----------



## Eike. (26. September 2009)

Wenn morgen unerwartet der Postmann meine Gabel vorbeibringt gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil88 (26. September 2009)

am wochenende ist eher schlecht, hab am montag prüfung und es brennt noch an allen ecken und enden *grml*

aber nächste woche wär ich auf jeden fall mal dabei in BH. würds bei dir da auch gehen?


----------



## Krustenking (26. September 2009)

Ja, sollte gehen, falls kein Komet auf mein Bike stürtzt oder ich mir den Fuß breche.... Ich lern zwar auch grad aufs Vordiplom, aber den Sonntag nehm ich mir immer frei.
Ist bis zum nächsten WE deine Gabel da, eike ?


----------



## Eike. (26. September 2009)

Ich hoffe es mal schwer. Ist schon blöd bei dem geilen Wetter nicht fahren zu können.


----------



## Krustenking (26. September 2009)

Hmm, wird dieses WE wohl nix. Naja, ich hoff mal dass wirs dann ne Woche später krachen lassen können...ich hobel dann morgen mitm Kollegen die Berge um Ettlingen runter...

War heute unterwegs...da war echt der Wurm drin. Wir warn schon so ne Stunde unterwegs, wollten dann den Spitzkehrentrail runter. Auf dieser Treppe am oberen Stück holt sich mein Kumpel dann nen Snakebite. Kein Problem, ich hab ja immer die Werkstatt im Rucksack mit dabei. Schlauch gewechselt. Weitergefahren, kurz nach ner Kurve bin ich dann mit dem Vorderrad gerutscht und an nem Stein hängengeblieben und hab dann laut Aussage meines Kumpels einen recht lustigen Stunt über den Lenker in so ne Brombeerhecke an der Seite gemacht. Mir is nix passiert, net mal ein blauer Fleck, Klickis sind auch direkt aufgegangen, außer ein paar Kratzern von den Dornen alles OK. Unten angekommen wollten wir dann auf den andern Berg, über die Straße, ich will auf den Bürgersteig hüpfen, schaffs net ganz und donner mitm Hinterreifen auf die Kante. Snakebite, ca. 1cm breite Löcher.
Hatte aber nur einen Schlauch dabei, der war schon aufgebraucht. 10 Km schieben ? Niemals !
Haben dann den andern Schlauch, mit den kleineren Löchern genommen, 2 Flicken drauf...er hatte von ner anderen Gelegenheit schon einen, sah dann schon recht lustig aus mit 3.
Rad wieder dran, aufgepumpt, kurz nen Schluck getrunken, machts aus dem Hinterreifen...pffffffffffffff...arg !!! Wieder runter gemacht. Flicken haben gehalten, aber an ner andern Stelle war jetzt ein Loch aus dem Nichts aufgetaucht, sah aus wie durchgescheuert. Mantel nochmal gecheckt, war aber eigentlich sauber.
Nochmal geflickt, 3 Flicken heute, insgesamt waren dann 4 auf dem Schlauch drauf. Sind dann gemütlich und behutsam heimgefahren...
Is ja schon zum heulen, jetzt wars heute wieder nur ein kurzes Vergnügen, aber das war echt so perfekt Murphy's Law dass ich mich schon wieder drüber kaputtlachen könnte. Da hat man Werkzeug und Ersatzteile, alles dabei (hab sogar noch ein 1. Hilfe Set im Rucksack)
aber es kommt eben immer noch dicker. Naja, nächste Woche werd ich 2 Ersatzschläuche dabei haben ^^
Ich putz jetzt noch mein Bike und pflück die Dornen aus mir raus, von dene ich grad merke dass se noch in mir drinstecken. Machts gut.


----------



## timtrail (28. September 2009)

salli,
ich komm zwar aus Rastatt, aber gibts die Möglichkeit das ich mal bei euch mitradel? 
Bin aber nicht so der Superbiker =/

mfg


----------



## mazola01 (28. September 2009)

Falls jemand mal aufm Strommasten unterwegs ist... und sein Radl hoch schieben muss (wie ich) würd ich gerne bescheid wissen


----------



## Eike. (28. September 2009)

Krustenking schrieb:


> War heute unterwegs...da war echt der Wurm drin.



Ja manchmal hat man so Tage  Ich hatte auf dem Serpentinenpfad mal gleichzeitig vorne und hinten einen Platten. Also einen Schlauch geflickt und den anderen gewechselt (Ersatzschlauch natürlich immer dabei). Dummerweise war der Ersatzschlauch einer mit Autoventil was mit meiner Pumpe nicht richtig funktioniert  Ich hab dann mit Müh und Not ein bischen Luft in den Reifen bekommen, bin nach Ettlingen gerollt und mit der S-Bahn heimgefahren, der Tag hatte vorher schon Scheisze angefangen und ich war echt bedient 

@timtrail
Klar wenn du mal in der Gegend bist oder eine Tour sieht die dich interessiert sag einfach Bescheid. Wir fahren auch manchmal im Murgtal oder an der Hornisgrinde aber da gehts dann schon etwas heftiger zur Sache.


----------



## KA-Biker (28. September 2009)

Hat jemand Lust auf ne Feierabendrunde 17.30 an der Quelle?


----------



## KA-Biker (28. September 2009)

muss doch noch länger im geschäft bleiben


----------



## sausack (1. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

möchte mich hier auch mal einklinken. Wohne seit Mitte des Jahres in Karlsruhe (Südweststadt) und würde gerne mal ein paar schöne Touren mitfahren. Für Highspeed-Touren bin ich sicher nicht fit genug, aber normales Temp müßte ich noch hinkriegen (auch wenn ich eine Weile nicht gefahren bin). Interessiert wäre ich auch sehr an gemeinsamen Nightrides, da meine Arbeitstage leider lang sind.

Fährt jemand am Sonntag (04.10.)?

Grüße, Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (1. Oktober 2009)

Servus Philipp
Ums Tempo mach dir mal keine Sorgen, normalerweise haben wir es nicht eilig. Und hier verliert man noch nicht mal Punkte 
Einen Nightride hab ich bis jetzt erst einmal gemacht und war davon gar nicht begeistert. Das war aber auch ganz am Anfang und alleine. Ich glaub in einer kleinen Gruppe kann das ganz lustig sein. Inzwischen bekommt man ja auch brauchbare und vor allem bezahlbare Lampen dafür. Bevor ich was neues anschaffe muss aber erstmal noch die Mirage herhalten damit ich seh ob es sich überhaupt lohnt. Früh genug dunkel wirds auf jeden Fall ja schon, erst recht wenn dann auf Winterzeit heul umgestellt wird.


----------



## Krustenking (1. Oktober 2009)

Jo, ich will am Sonntag fahren, hab ich ein Stückchen weiter ob auch schon geschrieben.
Soll nach Bad Herrenalb gehen, bzw. mit der Bahn dort hin und dann ab dort fahren. Zumindest wäre das mein Vorschlag.
Ich würd spätestens um ~12.00 dort sein wollen. Gerne auch früher, falls das auf Gegenliebe stößt.
Für Nightrides bin ich nicht ausgerüstet, würd mich prinzipiell mal reizen, hab aber nicht vor in absehbarer Zeit Geld für ne gescheite Lampe auszugeben.

Edit:
So, es geht langsam auf Sonntag zu, deswegen nochmal die konkrete Frage: Wer hat Lust auf ne Tour in Bad Herrenalb ? Und solls um ~11.00 losgehen oder erst ~12.00 ( oder wann anders...)


----------



## sausack (2. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
klingt gut. Ich kann aber leider erst morgen definitiv was sagen. Ich würd wahrscheinlich eher mit dem Auto nach Herrenalb fahren.

Ich habe meine Nightrides bisher auch alleine gemacht, ist aber recht gruselig manchmal  wenn die Wildsäue im Gehölz rascheln (zumindest war das in Hessen so).

Grüße, Philipp


----------



## Krustenking (4. Oktober 2009)

hmm, sehr wenig Resonanz....


----------



## KA-Biker (4. Oktober 2009)

Hat jemand im Laufe des Tages bei dem Wetter noch Lust auf was Kleines? Strommastendh, Wattkopf?


----------



## Rasender Robert (4. Oktober 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Hat jemand im Laufe des Tages bei dem Wetter noch Lust auf was Kleines? Strommastendh, Wattkopf?



hm .... sehr kurzfristig das ganze bei euch hier 

Ich würde heute noch eine kleine Tour fahren, ganz gemütlich natürlich.
Komme selbst aus der Nordweststadt und kenne mich hier noch nicht so gut aus ... müssten dann schon einen markanten Treffpunkt ausmachen.

Bis ca. 16:00 werde ich mal abwarten, ob sich was tut ... andernfalls drehe ich eben alleine ne Runde.

Gruß

Robert


----------



## KA-Biker (4. Oktober 2009)

..bei eine gemütlichen Tour wäre ich doch glatt dabei. Ich bin warscheinlich etwas abwärtsorientierter, aber ich zeig dir gerne was wenn du dich noch nicht so gut hier auskennst. Um 16.30 am Marktplatz am Brunnen?


Patrick


----------



## Rasender Robert (4. Oktober 2009)

16:30 am Marktplatz passt 

Dann bis nachher!

Robert


----------



## Deleted 161766 (4. Oktober 2009)

hi leute,

leider hab ich heute keine zeit, aber beim nächstenmal würde ich mich da gern mit einklinken. wattkopf da oben kenne ich mich noch nicht so aus, von daher wäre das schon interessant...

ich fahre auch noch nicht so lange, also wenns keine "mördertour" wird bin ich beim nächsten mal dabei!

ciao 
mad79


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (4. Oktober 2009)

In diesem Thread geht es normal sowieso um die "kleinen" Touren am Wattkopf oder bei Bad Herrenalb. Also einfach mitkommen.


----------



## hillsrider (7. Oktober 2009)

Also ich würd auchmal mitfahrn, allerdings nur wenn das Niveau unter Strommastendh bleibt  Ich fahr nämlich noch nich so lange und der is mir einfach noch zu steil.

EDIT: Also vom fahren her geht der Strommastendh is nur die steile.


----------



## skask (8. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
ich hätte am Sa nachmittag auch Zeit zum Reinschnüffeln. Konditionell und technisch siehts aber mau bei mir aus.
Vielleicht bis zum WE?


----------



## hillsrider (8. Oktober 2009)

Also dieses Wochenende is bei mir sehr schlecht. Nur dass ihr bescheid wisst. Könnt natürlich auch ohne mich fahrn


----------



## skask (8. Oktober 2009)

Also jetzt mal ne konkrete Anfrage für Sa ab ca 1330. Am besten im Karlsuher Nahbereich, dass man nicht noch Auto fahren muss. Ortskundige erwünscht, ich kenn nämlich fast nur Asphalt 
2-3h, nicht so furchtbar viele Höhenmeter.


----------



## Eike. (9. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir hängts von der Post ab ob die Gabel rechtzeitig kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 161766 (9. Oktober 2009)

also samstag 13 uhr, wenns wetter mitspielt, bin ich dabei! allerdings ortskundig,mhh
da sieht es bei mir schlecht aus!


----------



## skask (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich schau dann morgen gegen 1230 nochmal rein.


----------



## w3rd (9. Oktober 2009)

würd vlcht mitkommen, bin auch ortskundig


----------



## Deleted 161766 (10. Oktober 2009)

also das wetter ist ja nun heute nicht so.... mal schauen obs mittag noch etwas weniger regnet...

ich schau mittag auch nochmal rein!


----------



## Eike. (10. Oktober 2009)

Bei so vielen "Frischlingen" müssten wir ja mal wieder eine Traileinführungstour vom Wattkopf zum Toten Mann machen, Heute allerdings nicht. Vom Schietwetter abgesehen ist da das Energy-Race im Weg, da ist heute bestimmt auch die Hölle los. Obwohl - es hat gerade mal aufgehört zu regnen, vielleicht haben die ja doch noch ein bischen Glück. Aber eine riesen Sauerei wirds auf jeden Fall 

12:18
Juhuuuuuu  Grad hat der Postmann geklingelt und meine reparierte Lyrik gebracht. Wenn das Wetter am Nachmittag etwas besser wird mach ich eine Wattführung  Im Moment regnet es noch alle paar Minuten. Ich bin dann mal im Keller schrauben.


----------



## skask (10. Oktober 2009)

ich schau so gegen 1500 nochmal rein, vielleichts wirds Wetter auch etwas besser. Ansonsten hätt ich auch morgen Zeit.
Viel Spaß beim Basteln!


----------



## Eike. (10. Oktober 2009)

So die Gabel ist drin. Die Bremse schleift noch ein bischen aber das liegt an den neuen Belägen. Gerade hat es nach einer recht langen Pause leider wieder angefangen zu regnen. Nach dem Radarbild scheint das schlimmste aber durch zu sein. Ich schau auch gegen 15 Uhr nochmal rein. Morgen soll es ja erst zum Nachmittag anfangen zu regnen, wäre also eine Ausweichlösung - ich will endlich wieder einmal richtig fahren !


----------



## skask (10. Oktober 2009)

Laut Wetter.de solls morgen tagsüber trocken bleiben, erst abends wieder regnen. Wär das was?


----------



## Eike. (10. Oktober 2009)

Von mir aus gerne. Hier sieht es grad auch ziemlich gut aus, auf dem Radarbild ist auch nichts großes mehr zu sehen. Wenn es hält werde ich heute auf jeden Fall auch fahren - ich hab Nachholbedarf. Wenn jemand mitkommen will einfach melden, ab sofort bis spätestens 17:30 an der Hedwigsquelle ist mir alles recht.
Für morgen könnt ihr auch Vorschläge machen solang es nicht vor 9 Uhr losgehen soll


----------



## skask (10. Oktober 2009)

Morgen 1000 Uhr Hedwigsquelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w3rd (10. Oktober 2009)

wetter sieht ja echt gut aus


----------



## Eike. (10. Oktober 2009)

skask schrieb:


> Morgen 1000 Uhr Hedwigsquelle?



Geht klar. Falls jemand nicht weis wo das ist, hier ist eine Karte. Von Karlsruhe aus kommt man durch den Oberwald sehr gut her, ein Track für die Strecke ab Marktplatz ist im Anhang.

Geilgeilgeil, hier ist blauer Himmel zu sehen  also ich fahr heute definitv noch.

Eine Stunde später:
Also das ist jetzt echt nicht fair. Erst blauen Himmel antäuschen und dann das


----------



## sausack (10. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

morgen wär ich auch dabei. Uhrzeit ist recht egal.

Grüße, Philipp


----------



## skask (10. Oktober 2009)

Also ich komm dann mal um 1000 zur Hedwigsquelle, ausser es schneit .
Freue mich und hoffe, dass ich nicht den ganzen Betrieb aufhalte.
Wie lange wirds denn erfahrungsgemäß dauern?


----------



## Eike. (10. Oktober 2009)

skask schrieb:


> Also ich komm dann mal um 1000 zur Hedwigsquelle, ausser es schneit .
> Freue mich und hoffe, dass ich nicht den ganzen Betrieb aufhalte.
> Wie lange wirds denn erfahrungsgemäß dauern?



Bis wir keine Lust oder Puste mehr - je nachdem was eher eintritt  - haben. Morgen könnten wir wenn es gewünscht wird auch zum Toten Mann fahren, das dauert dann je nach genauer Strecke ab 2h.



Ob es heute noch was wird hab ich inzwischen massive Zweifel. Jedesmal wenn ich denke es wird heller kommt aus Westen der nächste Schauer. Ich glaub ich fahr gleich zum Frustshoppen nach Karlsruhe


----------



## Deleted 161766 (10. Oktober 2009)

hi ich denke ich komm auch! ,müßte aber ca 12.30 uhr wieder zurück in karlsruhe sein... aber ich denke das ist zu schaffen.


----------



## hillsrider (10. Oktober 2009)

Hmm eventuell könnt ich um 10 auch schon mitfahren, müsste allerdings auch so um halb eins wieder daheim sein.


----------



## Eike. (10. Oktober 2009)

Kein Problem. Wenn wir am Wattkopf bleiben könnt ihr dann ja rechtzeitig zurückfahren.


----------



## hillsrider (10. Oktober 2009)

Aber ich kanns noch nich sicher sagen dass ich wirklich kann weil ich nich weiß wie ich morgen aus dem Bett komm und mit Hausaufgaben und so.  Also wenn ich nach 10 minuten immer noch nich da bin könnt ihr fahren  Wenn wir am Wattkopf bleiben is nach Hause fahrn kein Problem für mich, Wettersbach is nich weit weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skask (11. Oktober 2009)

Schön wars! Vielen Dank an Eike für das tolle Coaching und den Rest fürs Gruppenfeeling. Hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## hillsrider (11. Oktober 2009)

Ja nochmal dickes Dankeschön an alle (auch ans Wetter)! War echt cool


----------



## Deleted 161766 (11. Oktober 2009)

hi leute, auch von mir nochmal ein großens dankeschön an eike, hat echt spaßgemacht!

und wird hoffentlich bald wiederholt!

grüße mad


----------



## black soul (11. Oktober 2009)

@eike
wattkopf-tourguide geworden ?


----------



## skask (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaub er hat 4 andere glücklich gemacht 

Mir hats zumindest gereicht, konditionell und technisch hätt ich nicht mehr drauf gehabt.


----------



## Eike. (11. Oktober 2009)

black soul schrieb:


> @eike
> wattkopf-tourguide geworden ?



Bin ich doch schon lange irgendwie und jetzt wo ich auch noch direkt dran wohne. Ist schon fein vom Bismarckturm bis in den Hof zu rollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johans (11. Oktober 2009)

Tag zusammen, ich wohn jetzt seit Anfang Oktober in Durlach und hole im Lauf der Woche endlich mein Rad her...  
Wäre deshalb an gemeinsamen Touren etc. interessiert, kenne mich hier nämlich noch gar nicht aus. So wie es aussieht sind hier ja einige recht aktiv, wenn die nächste Fahrt ansteht würd ich mich gern einklinken.

Gruß Hannes


----------



## Eike. (12. Oktober 2009)

Nach der Wettervorhersage soll es ab Nachmittag trocken bleiben. Hat jemand Lust auf einen Nightride am Wattkopf? Abfahrt 19 Uhr (oder von mir aus auch später) an der Quelle. Warm anziehen, es wird einstellig


----------



## P8rick (12. Oktober 2009)

schade,bin gestern erst um 4 heimgekommen. wär auch gern mitgekommen. s nächste mal dann^^
nightride hab ich noch nie gemacht und im mom leider auch kein funktionierendes licht da, sonst würd ich des gern ma ausprobieren.


----------



## KA-Biker (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich war liebend gerne heute Abend dabei, doch dieser sch***** Wackelkontakt bei den Sigma Powerleds macht alles zu Nichte. Ich schick die jetzt ein dnach gerne immer.


----------



## Eike. (12. Oktober 2009)

Ok heute Abend wohl nicht mehr. Dann nutze ich das schöne Abendlicht und drehe jetzt gleich eine Runde. Das Nightride-Angebot steht aber die Woche über weiter solang es Abends nicht regnet.


----------



## black soul (12. Oktober 2009)

sofern es am donnerstag wettermässig gut aussieht, wir treffen uns um 18.30 am radhaus. mehr oder weniger gemütlich hoch und ebenso  runter. knapp 2 stunden, gescheites licht sollte schon sein. 
eike, wenn keiner mit dir fährt kannst gerne kommen.


----------



## Jonas da Rookie (12. Oktober 2009)

Hey Leute,

ich weiß im Forum gibts abertausende Themen - aber was empfiehlt der einheimische hier an Kleidung - derzeit ist mir nämlich dezent kühl am linken Ellenbogen


----------



## Eike. (12. Oktober 2009)

@wolfgang
Plan mich mit ein. Radhaus=Vereinsheim vom MTB-Club? Meine Mirage X ist zwar keine Supernova aber ich hab mir fest vorgenommen keine neue zu kaufen bis ich nicht ein paar Nightrides gemacht hab sonst kauf ich am Ende wieder was das ich doch nicht benutze.

@Jonas
Ich weiß das wird immer wieder geschrieben aber es funktioniert einfach am besten: das gute alte Zwiebelsystem. Ich hab eine Windstopperjacke die ich aber fast nie trage weil sie einfach zu unflexibel ist. Bis etwa -5°C hat sich ein einfaches Wintertrikot bewährt. Im aktuellen Newsletter von Actionsports ist grad eins von Protective massiv reduziert: Link. Da kommen dann je nach Temperatur bis zu 3 Unterhemden oder normale Trikots drunter und ggf. noch eine Windweste drüber. Bei längeren Touren muss für Pausen und lange Abfahrten zusätzlich noch eine winddichte Jacke (Regenjacke) mit damit man nicht auskühlt.
Bei den aktuellen Temperaturen zwischen 5 und 10 Grad hab ich ein normales, langes Trikot mit Unterhemd an. Wenn die Arme auskühlen zieh ich noch Armlinge drunter und bei Wind und bergab eine Weste drüber. 
Sehr nützlich ist auch ein Unterhemd mit Windstopperfront. So ist man vorne geschützt aber kann hinten "abdampfen" damit sich kein Hitzestau bildet.


----------



## sausack (12. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

@Eike
war ne klasse Tour und nette Gruppe, danke nochmal für die Führung! 

@all

am Donnerstag wäre ich auch dabei, wenn noch ein Platzerl frei ist. Licht ist vorhanden.

Gruß, Philipp


----------



## black soul (13. Oktober 2009)

eike schrieb:
			
		

> Radhaus=Vereinsheim vom MTB-Club?



jep, beim berüchtigten mtb-club. 

@phillip
da wir uns nicht kennen, mach dich  einfach bemerkbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich will das angekündigte schöne Wetter heute nachmittag/abend für eine Feierabendrunde nutzen. Wenn jemand mitkommen will, die Abfahrtszeit ist noch nicht fix. Entweder wie gehabt am Wattkopf oder wenn jemand zeitig Feierabend macht auch nach Bad Herrenalb.


----------



## johans (14. Oktober 2009)

Hab kein Licht am Fahrrad, solange es hell ist würde ich aber mitkommen. Hab prinzipiell den ganzen Nachmittag Zeit.


----------



## hillsrider (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich fahr heute Abend auch. Allerdings allein weil ich noch nich weiß wann ich Heim komm und weil ich nen Trail suche 
Vielleicht trifft man sich ja


----------



## Eike. (14. Oktober 2009)

Ok für alle Interessierten schlage ich 16:30 an der Hedwigsquelle vor, dann ist es noch lang genug hell.


----------



## mehrgrip (14. Oktober 2009)

hi eike wer kommt mit? wollte auch eben fragen wer ne runde fahren geht?
gruss Patrick


----------



## mehrgrip (14. Oktober 2009)

habe nur ne buschmüller iq also großartig ins dunkle sollte ich nicht kommen


----------



## Eike. (14. Oktober 2009)

Kein Problem, bis 7 ist es ja noch hell.
*Neue Abfahrtszeit 16:45*


----------



## mehrgrip (14. Oktober 2009)

wäre so 16.40 da vorher pack ichs net


----------



## johans (14. Oktober 2009)

Alles klar, ich mach mich fertig, bis nachher.

Mhh, das Edit kam zu spät für mich. Als ich ankam war keiner da, ich dachte ich wär zu spät und ihr schon weg... ;-)
Naja, nächstes Mal klappts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mehrgrip (14. Oktober 2009)

hi wir haben bis 17.00 gewartet. schade...


----------



## Eike. (14. Oktober 2009)

Sorry, ich dachte weil du danach gepostet hast hättest du es noch gesehen. Mein Fehler, beim nächsten klappts aber


----------



## johans (15. Oktober 2009)

Ja kein Stress, ist einfach nur dumm gelaufen. Aber wir müssen uns echt knapp verpasst haben  Naja, vielleicht am Wochenende den nächsten Versuch starten?


----------



## Eike. (15. Oktober 2009)

Am Wochenende will ich wenn das Wetter mitmacht mal wieder auf die Badener Höhe bevor es hier auch noch anfängt zu schneien.


----------



## mehrgrip (15. Oktober 2009)

wer würde denn noch mitkommen udn wie kommst du nach gernsbach/forbach? S Bahn? gruss Patrick


----------



## P8rick (15. Oktober 2009)

je nachdem wann ihr vorhabt zu fahren würd ich mich euch anschließen.
bin zwar nich so des konditions- un technikmonster aber ich denke ich werds schaffen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krustenking (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin potentiell auch dabei.


----------



## Eike. (15. Oktober 2009)

Anreise mit Auto oder S-Bahn nach Forbach/Bahnhof. Die Tour hat etwa 800hm teils recht kernig aber auf guten Wegen bergauf. Bergab geht es dann bis auf die kurze Unterbrechung am Stausee nur auf Trails. Im oberen Teil verblockter und schwieriger als hier am Wattkopf, unten raus dann sehr flowig.
Ob Samstag, Sonntag und überhaupt hängt vom Wetter ab und wird deswegen recht kurzfristig entschieden.


----------



## Eike. (15. Oktober 2009)

Wow das war geil. In ner Gruppe ist es doch was anderes als allein im Dunkeln rumzufahren. Die Sigma reich für den Wattkopf eigentlich auch aus, nur ein Fernlicht brauch ich noch.


----------



## johans (15. Oktober 2009)

Also ich wär am Wochenende auch dabei, die Tour hört sich gut an. Dann hoffen wir mal auf gutes Wetter.


----------



## igelus (15. Oktober 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Am Wochenende will ich wenn das Wetter mitmacht mal wieder auf die Badener Höhe bevor es hier auch noch anfängt zu schneien.



hallo eike, nur mal so aus interesse gefragt: fährst du das westwegteilstück
direkt nach dem bussemer-denkstein talabwärts? wenn ja, dann meinen respekt 
ich stand mal da oben und hab mich dann doch fürs tragen entschieden

gruß
stefan


----------



## sausack (15. Oktober 2009)

Schade, ich hab's leider nicht geschafft heute. Vllt. paßt's am Wochenende. Samstag würde gehen. 

Grüße, Philipp


----------



## w3rd (15. Oktober 2009)

bin vor 2 wochen mal über hornigsgrinde - baden baden westweg gefahren. das fand ich auch sehr geil. kommt man halt nicht so direkt mit der bahn hin


----------



## Eike. (15. Oktober 2009)

sausack schrieb:


> Schade, ich hab's leider nicht geschafft heute. Vllt. paßt's am Wochenende. Samstag würde gehen.


Dann wars ja gut, dass wir nicht länger gewartet haben. Ich will auf jeden Fall regelmäßig Abends fahren. Ab der Zeitumstellung geht es ja eh kaum anders. Für die nächsten Tage ist die Wettervorhersage erstmal bescheiden aber schaun mer mal.



igelus schrieb:


> hallo eike, nur mal so aus interesse gefragt: fährst du das westwegteilstück
> direkt nach dem bussemer-denkstein talabwärts? wenn ja, dann meinen respekt



Das ist durchaus das anspruchsvollste Stück und ich bin es das erste mal auch nicht komplett durgefahren. Mit einem Fully und etwas Trailerfahrung ist es aber halb so wild.



w3rd schrieb:


> bin vor 2 wochen mal über hornigsgrinde - baden baden westweg gefahren. das fand ich auch sehr geil. kommt man halt nicht so direkt mit der bahn hin



Äh der Westweg führt aber nach Forbach und nicht nach Baden-Baden. Das Stück von der Hornisgrinde nach Hundseck ist allerdings auch sehr nett.


----------



## P8rick (15. Oktober 2009)

joa wetter soll nich so toll werden....am sonntag solls zumindest ma nich regnen (laut wetter.com) 
sonntag wär bei mir besser als samstag aber erstma schaun was des wetter macht^^
dann ma hoffen dass mein protective jersey noch kommt...(danke eike für den link in deinem beitrag auf der letzten seite  )


----------



## mehrgrip (16. Oktober 2009)

Fährt eigentl. auch jemand wenns morgen pisst? Dann halt nicht so ausgiebige...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillsrider (16. Oktober 2009)

Kommt drauf an ob ich Zeit hab. Wenn ich Zeit hab fahr ich denk ich aber auch im Regen. Am Wattkopf dann halt.


----------



## Eike. (16. Oktober 2009)

Für heute scheint der Regen durch zu sein. Kommt jemand mit auf einen Nightride? Ich bin gespannt ob meine Fernlichtkonstruktion funktioniert.

Für morgen nehm ich mir nichts festes vor. Wenn das Wetter besser sein sollte als angekündigt fahr ich vielleicht nach Bad Herrenalb. Die Westwegtour von Forbach bleibt für den Sonntag erstmal geplant, das wird dann morgen fix gemacht. Die S41 fährt stündlich um 18 nach der vollen Stunde und braucht genau eine Stunde nach Forbach. Wenn jemand besondere Zeitwünsche hat her damit, frühestens aber um 10:18.


----------



## mehrgrip (16. Oktober 2009)

hi wer hat bock, ich muss mich noch bewegen
hab halt nur ne buschmüller iq 
spirch gross die brutalo Trails sind nicht drin aber waldwege schon
Also wer keine Furcht vor Dunkelheit und Regen hat meldet sich ,
kleine Runde Wattkopf oder Kreuzelberg.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Eike. (16. Oktober 2009)

Na ich will schon die üblichen Trails fahren sonst ist es doch langweilig  Eine Beleuchtung ab Mirage & Co ist dabei allerdings wirklich zu empfehlen.


----------



## mehrgrip (16. Oktober 2009)

was hast du dran am bike?


----------



## johans (16. Oktober 2009)

Nightride ist wegen fehlender Beleuchtung bei mir Fehlanzeige, aber am Sonntag wär ich dabei wenn nix dazwischenkommt. Besondere Zeitwünsche hab ich eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Eike. (16. Oktober 2009)

mehrgrip schrieb:


> was hast du dran am bike?



Eine Mirage EvoX am Helm und gerade gebaut eine Lenkerhalterung für eine "Fenix-artige" Taschenlampe als Fernlicht.

Patrick und ich treffen uns um 20 Uhr am Parkplatz Kaisereiche. Nur eine kurze Runde über den Wattkopf in gemütlichem Tempo, Nachts wird nicht geheizt


----------



## Eike. (17. Oktober 2009)

Die Wettervorhersage für morgen ist stabil auf kalt aber trocken. Allerdings liegt ab etwa 800m schon reichlich Schnee. Das erhöht den Schwierigkeitsgrad im oberen Teil nochmal um eine Stufe  Wer wäre denn trotzdem dabei?
Treffen wäre um 12:15 am Bahnhof in Forbach. Die passende S-Bahn fährt um 11:18 im HBF Karlsruhe ab.
Als schneefreie Ausweichlösung könnte ich die Trails um Bad Herrenalb anbieten.


----------



## Krustenking (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei. Mit fahren auf Schnee hab ich keine Erfahrung, aber ich sag mal das schreckt mich nicht ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasender Robert (17. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!

Ich werde morgen auch mal bei euch mitfahren ... die erste Tour im Schnee für dieses Jahr! Den Westweg runter nach Forbach kenne ich schon (allerdings nur im trockenen) ... mal schauen wie der im Schnee aussieht. Vor allem das erste Stück von der Badener Höhe runter ist ja nicht ganz einfach. Falls mir das ganze im Nassen zu rutschig wird würde ich mich dann oben ausklinken und mir was einfacheres bergab suchen.

Ich fahre dann auch um 11:18 mit der S-Bahn ab Karlsruhe Hbf.

Bis morgen
Robert


----------



## P8rick (17. Oktober 2009)

hmm
also wenn des technisch so anspruchsvoll is un schnee liegt schließ ich mich euch vllt besser erst bei der nächsten wattkopftour an (hab nur 2,1er ignitor drauf)
dann dreh ich morgen ne wattkopf runde, falls des noch jmd vorhat könnte man sich ja auch treffen
greetz


----------



## Eike. (17. Oktober 2009)

Ok dann steht das für morgen. Den obersten Teil der technisch am schwierigsten ist und gleichzeitig am meisten Schnee hat können wir zur Not auch umfahren, dass sehen wir dann wenn wir da sind.
Wichtig für alle die mit der S-Bahn fahren (ich auch): Die S41 fährt wegen den Bauarbeiten zur Zeit nicht am Vorplatz ab sondern im HBF an Gleis 101 (nach der Halle gleich rechts). Ihr solltet zeitig da sein damit wir die Räder gut unterkriegen.
Wenn jemand mit dem Auto kommt einfach der B462 Gaggenau-Freudenstadt folgen. Der Bahnhof ist gleich am Ortseingang von Forbach. Kostenlose Parklätze sind direkt davor und hinter dem Bahnhof ist noch ein Supermarkt.


----------



## johans (17. Oktober 2009)

Also solang es nicht schifft bin ich dabei. Hab heute an der Uni noch jemanden getroffen der sich evtl. auch noch anschließen würde, das sehen wir dann einfach. Schneeerfahrung ist bei mir nicht so reichlich vorhanden, mal schauen wie das wird... ;-)


----------



## Eike. (17. Oktober 2009)

Wenn es morgen anhaltend schifft fällt das ganze von meiner Seite aus eh buchstäblich ins Wasser. Nach der Wettervorhersage soll es aber spätestens ab Mittag "heiter bis sonnig" werden. Naja in "heiter bis wolkig" bin ich auch schon mal fast ersoffen  Nehmt warme Klamotten mit, da oben dürfte es kaum 0°C haben. Dafür sind warscheinlich nicht so viele Spaziergänger unterwegs.


----------



## hillsrider (17. Oktober 2009)

@P8trick und alle die morgen evtl. ne Wattkopfrunde machen wollen:
Morgen um 11 an der Hedwigsquelle? Ich könnt ich auch bissl rum führen kenn mich da inzwischen schon recht gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skask (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde wieder hinterherfahren 

Kann auch zu anderen Uhrzeiten. Zusammen ist doch schöner


----------



## P8rick (17. Oktober 2009)

hey
schade bist bisschen spät dran^^
ich treff mich mit michi6781 um 1400 am parkplatz kaisereiche
aber trotzdem danke für das angebot
wer sonst noch mit will is natürlich gerne willkommen


----------



## mehrgrip (17. Oktober 2009)

Hi um Euch einen kleinen Vorgeschmack über Witterungsverhältnisse zu geben ein paar kleine Bilder von der Tour heute .
kaltenbronn, Langmarktkopf, Teufelsmühle etc.
Leider nur mit meiner Handycam daher nicht allzu scharf.

Gruss und vielleicht bin ich morgen auch mit bei event. Jan auch

Patrick


----------



## Deleted 161766 (17. Oktober 2009)

@skask & hillsrider,

ich würde mich da morgen evt auch anschließen, weiß aber noch nicht ob ich elf uhr schaffe...

wenn ich bis elf nicht an der quelle bin, könnt ihr ja ohne mich aufbrechen!

cya
mad79


----------



## g!zmo (17. Oktober 2009)

hi!
bei der tour in forbach morgen bin ich eventuell dabei. werde mal schauen wie fit ich morgen früh bin und wie trocken meine schuhe bis dahin sind.
auf der tour heute mit partrick war wettertechnisch alles dabei was man sich vorstellen konnte: regen, hagel, schnee, nebel, sonne.. und das ganze zwischen 3°C und 5°C.

wenn ich mitfahre werde ich auch ab karlsruhe hbf einsteigen.
ich geh dann mal pennen. gute nacht!


----------



## skask (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde mal um 14Uhr zur Kaisereiche kommen, um 11 bin ich heute noch nicht fit.


----------



## hillsrider (18. Oktober 2009)

Dann hoff ich das mad kommt sonst müsste ich alleine fahren 
14 Uhr kann ich leider nicht mehr... Sonst wär ich auch später gefahrn.


----------



## KA-Biker (18. Oktober 2009)

Und wie ists euch Heute auf 1000m ergangen?


----------



## johans (18. Oktober 2009)

War echt ne tolle Tour. Oben lag ganz leicht Schnee und das angesagte "heiter bis sonnig" wurde zwar mehr ein "wolkig bis regnerisch", aber das hat dem Fahrspaß nicht unbedingt geschadet. Danke an der Stelle vor allem an Eike aber auch an alle andern die dabei waren, mir hats Spaß gemacht, gerne wieder!


----------



## skask (19. Oktober 2009)

Tolles Wetter gestern erwischt, fast schon "Indian Summer" Feeling über Ettlingen!
War schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (20. Oktober 2009)

Tag,

ist heute wer beim Nightride dabei?
Ab 18 Uhr könnte ich.


Patrick.


----------



## Eike. (20. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir gehts erst wieder ab Donnerstag.


----------



## hillsrider (20. Oktober 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Tag,
> 
> ist heute wer beim Nightride dabei?
> Ab 18 Uhr könnte ich.
> ...


Hmm plöd ich hab keine gescheite Lampe... Falls ihr doch kein Nightride macht fahr ich aber vielleicht mit. Zeit hätte ich.


----------



## KA-Biker (20. Oktober 2009)

ich kann vor 6 leider nicht in der stadt sein.


----------



## Michi6781 (21. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

erstmal kurz zu mir. Ich bin Michael 28 Jahre komme aus Bietigheim und fahre erst seit kurzem MTB. Am Sonntag bin ich mit P8trick und skask das erste mal auf dem Wattkopf unterwegs gewesen. Und es hat mir sehr gut gefallen.

macht jemand morgen abend eine Tour? Ich würde mich gerne anschließen, wenn´s von der Zeit passt. 

Am Freitag hätte ich auch schon nachmittags Zeit  Dank der Kurzarbeit.

Gruss Michi


----------



## count-zero-1101 (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollt nur ganz kurz eine Bitte äußern:

Ich habe heute bei den Strommasten meinen  Schlüsselbund verloren! Ja, doof von mir, ich weiß, war auch meine eigene Schusseligkeit, aber falls jemand von Euch zufällig drauf stoßen sollte, wäre ich für eine PM sehr sehr dankbar! Mir ist bewußt, wie gering die Chancen sind, zumal es auch sein könnte, dass ich die Schlüssel auf dem Weg von Karlsruhe durch den Oberwald verloren habe. Mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir aber, dass das eher beim Runterpoltern am Strommast passiert sein könnte. Und ich denk mir, schaden kanns nicht, es mal zu posten..

Das wars auch schon. Vielen Dank und Grüße an alle Wattkopf-Rocker!


----------



## hillsrider (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin leider etwas erkältet, deshalb gehts bei mir leider nich... Aber wie siehts mit Samstag aus? Aber nachmittags, morgens muss ich noch Handschuhe kaufen.


----------



## KA-Biker (21. Oktober 2009)

wenn du ein Licht hast Michi bin ich dabei, denke ich.

@ Eike: Wie siehts aus morgen Abend?


----------



## Michi6781 (21. Oktober 2009)

Ja ich hab ein Licht, das ist aber nur ne kleine Sigma LED Leuchte

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B0012HI5ES/ref=dp_image_z_0?ie=UTF8&n=3375251&s=sporting-goods"]Amazon.com: SIGMA ILLUX LED Front Light[/ame] 

http://www.bikesomewhere.com/bikesomewhere.cfm/product/57/403/20528

Bis wann willst du fahren? Braucht man dann schon eher einen Scheinwerfer? 

Wann und wo soll es denn losgehen?

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich weis noch nicht genau wann ich zu Hause bin. Vor 20 Uhr kann ich nichts sicher zusagen und das wird dann schon sehr spät.


----------



## KA-Biker (21. Oktober 2009)

Michi, da ich immer erst ab 18 Uhr kann, ists schon sehr bald dunkel. Es ist nicht böse gemeint, aber mit dem Licht was du besitzt ists nicht so Recht möglich bei Nacht zu fahren, da du einfach nichts siehst. Ich hab damals auch lange überlegt als ich mein Licht gekauft habe, denn 100Eur sind für einen Schüler extrem viel gewesen. Aber ich muss sagen, das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis stimmt absolut bei diese Lampe.(Sigma Powerled Black). Lass uns dann eher mal fahren wenn ich mal wieder Schule hab, den im Betrieb bin ich immer bis 5.

Grüße
Patrick


----------



## johans (22. Oktober 2009)

Hat jemand am Samstag/Sonntag Lust auf ne Tour? Da ich mich hier noch nicht so gut auskenne, bin ich für alles offen und freu mich über jeden, der mir hier etwas die Umgebung zeigen kann...


----------



## mehrgrip (22. Oktober 2009)

hi wer hat Zeit u. Lust gegen Mittag am Wattkopf ein bissel zu fahren?
Ca. gegen 15.00 Uhr könnte ich schaffen 
Dauer so max. 2,5h Tour
Wer Lust hat bitte melden

Gruss Patrick


----------



## johans (22. Oktober 2009)

Welcher Tag denn? Freitag, Samstag, Sonntag?


----------



## mehrgrip (22. Oktober 2009)

jo morgen also Freitag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (23. Oktober 2009)

Für Samstag ist die Wettervorhersage besser deswegen will ich da mal wieder nach Bad Herrenalb. Da hast du dann gleich noch ein Revier gesehen. Wer die Badener Höhe bei Nässe überstanden hat bekommt da auch keine Probleme, Besame Mucho steht nicht an. Aber nicht so früh weil das Wetter am Nachmittag am schönsten werden soll.

Heute warte ich erstmal ab wie es wird, im Moment sieht es ja sehr ungemütlich aus aber wenn es noch wird gerne.


----------



## Michi6781 (23. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

wo wollt ihr euch heute um 15 Uhr treffen? 

Gruss Michi


----------



## mehrgrip (23. Oktober 2009)

Parkplatz Wattkopf oder Hedwigsquelle das können wir noch ausmachen, aber derzeit siehts wetter mies aus... das entscheide ich kurzfristig.
Gruss Patrick


----------



## hömma (23. Oktober 2009)

Wollte heute auch mit nem Arbeitskollegen ne kurze Wattkopfrunde drehen. Allerdings erst so gegen 15:30 bzw. 16:00. Hoffe das Wetter hält. Will mein Bike nicht umsonst ins Auto geklemmt haben.


----------



## KA-Biker (23. Oktober 2009)

Alles umsonst


----------



## mehrgrip (23. Oktober 2009)

Hi also ich dreh mit dem michi ne kleine feuchte Runde jetzt dann am Wattkopf, 
wir werden gegen 15.45uhr am Parkplatz sein, wer will soll einfach dann pünkltich da sein, wir werden bei dem wetter nicht lange warten.
Gruss


----------



## johans (23. Oktober 2009)

Also Samstag Nachmittag nach Bad Herrenalb wär ich wohl dabei. Eventuell dann auch noch der Kollege von der Uni, den schreib ich gleich mal an.


----------



## hillsrider (23. Oktober 2009)

Morgen (also Samstag) Nachmittag an der Hedwigsquelle oder Parkplatz Kaisereiche? Kommt wer mit? Natürlich nur wenn das Wetter mitmacht und ich nich morgen nochmal herben Erkältungsrückfall (nennt man das so? ^^) krieg. Uhrzeit bin ich anpassungsfähig.


----------



## P8rick (23. Oktober 2009)

also ich denk ich dreh morgen auch ne runde am wattkopf
können gerne zusammen fahren, allein is ja nich so prall^^


----------



## Rasender Robert (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!

Morgen nachmittag würde ich auch mit nach Bad Herrenalb kommen.
@Eike.: Hast du schon eine Startzeit bzw S-Bahn im Blick?

Gruß
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (23. Oktober 2009)

Als Startzeit hab ich etwa 14 Uhr angepeilt, das würde dann grad zur S-Bahn passen die um 13:10 am Marktplatz abfährt. Morgen ist es ja nochmal "lange" hell bevor am Sonntag die Finsternis kommt


----------



## skask (23. Oktober 2009)

Würde am Wattkopf mitfahren, muss aber bis 14 Uhr arbeiten.


----------



## P8rick (23. Oktober 2009)

also ich hab keine termine, bin also nich zeitgebunden
wann könntest du denn dann am wattkopf aufkreuzen skask?


----------



## skask (23. Oktober 2009)

15 Uhr wäre machbar.


----------



## P8rick (23. Oktober 2009)

sollen wir uns dann so zwischen 1500 und 1530 treffen?
an der quelle oder am parkplatz(da wär der weg nach oben nich so anstrengend  aber quelle wär näher  ) ?


----------



## hillsrider (23. Oktober 2009)

Also wenn ihr den Weg noch wisst vom Parkplatz nach oben, dann können wir Parkplatz machen. Ich weiß den Weg nämlich nur von der Hedwigsquelle. 
Fürs Ende hätt ich noch nen schicken Trail vom Wattkopf zur Hedwigsquelle.

Achja genau; der Parkplatz is ja der wenn man von der Hedwigsquelle auf der Asphaltstraße richtung Ettlingen fährt oder?

15 Uhr wär ok.


----------



## P8rick (23. Oktober 2009)

ja genau da is der parkplatz
der weg nach oben is total leicht. nur dem "bequemen" weg zum bismark turm folgen un dann halt nich nach rechts zum turm sondern gradaus nach oben 
wahlweise kann man sich auch an der quelle treffen un dann zum parkplatz fahren


----------



## hillsrider (23. Oktober 2009)

P8rick schrieb:


> wahlweise kann man sich auch an der quelle treffen un dann zum parkplatz fahren


Jap wies letzte mal  Also was jetzt?


----------



## P8rick (23. Oktober 2009)

joa
ich würd sagen am parkplatz, weil der aufstieg nich so anstrengend is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




und treffen weiß nich, je nachdem wies skask besser passt.
wenn ers schon auf 1500 schafft is gut wenn er lieber bissl später will muss er sich halt melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skask (24. Oktober 2009)

er meldet sich, aber er schafft 15 Uhr. Bitte nicht auf mich warten, falls doch nicht!


----------



## Eike. (24. Oktober 2009)

So wies aussieht hat sich das Wetter umgedreht also früh schön und am Nachmittag Regen. Wie schaut es bei den Herrenalb-Interessierten zeitmäßig aus? Wir können auch schon früher (11 oder 12 Uhr) starten.

Edit: Oh das wars wohl schon mit dem schönen Wetter  Also warten wir doch ab ob es zum Nachmittag nochmal besser wird. Bei schlechtem Wetter blas ich die Herrenalb Tour ab also schaut auf jeden Fall vor der Abfahrt nochmal ins Forum.


----------



## johans (24. Oktober 2009)

Bin jetzt grad erst aufgestanden, bei mir würde frühestens Abfahrt gegen 12 Uhr hinhauen. Allerdings seh ich hier in Durlach auch keine Anzeichen auf schlechtes Wetter, aber vielleicht kommt mir das auch nur so vor...

Wenn ich jetzt nix mehr hör geh ich mal davon aus dass es bei 13.10 Uhr am Marktplatz bleibt, ich schau nachher nochmal rein.


----------



## Eike. (24. Oktober 2009)

In Bad Herrenalb scheint sogar die Sonne, es bleibt also alles beim alten, bis nachher.


----------



## skask (24. Oktober 2009)

Muss mich wieder abmelden. Erst mal Auto in Werkstatt und Ersatzwagen organisieren, ich wars aber nicht!
Heute klappts definitiv nicht.
Wünsch euch viel Spaß!


----------



## P8rick (24. Oktober 2009)

klingt ja nich so toll...
schade dass es nich klappt.
ich werd um 15uhr am parkplatz sein und schauen wen man noch so trifft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillsrider (24. Oktober 2009)

War cool heute  Aber das nächste mal nehm ich glaub ich mal ne Kamera mit.

Wie siehts bei euch morgen aus? Vielleicht Toter-Mann-Stein? Zeit is mir eigentlich egal, nur nich zu früh morgens


----------



## Eike. (24. Oktober 2009)

Mal schauen was morgen das Wetter und die Beine machen. Eine entspannte Tour will ich aber auch noch machen wenns passt.


----------



## eraser2704 (27. Oktober 2009)

Hi Leute, 

ich melde mich mal als weiterer Karlsruher. Bin erst seit wenigen Tagen im Besitz meines Rads und habe dementsprechend wenig Erfahrung und Kondition bisher, allerdings hab ich richtig Bock zu fahren. Bin Student an der Uni und wohne in der Oststadt. Meine Touren gingen bisher nur Richtung Turmberg und dort in der Gegend durch die Wälder, alles in allem vielleicht 10h.
Konditionsmäßig hab ich noch einiges aufzuholen, aber auf die ein oder andere entspannte oder weniger entspannte Tour hätte ich auf jeden Fall Lust. Besonders solange das Wetter noch so gut ist wie im Moment.

Also wie schauts aus, wer hat Lust auf die ein oder andere Feierabendtour um Karlsruhe herum?


----------



## hillsrider (27. Oktober 2009)

nabend!
Wie siehts bei euch morgen aus? Ich weiß die meisten hier müssen arbeiten und es wird früh dunkel, aber ich hab lieber nachgefragt, vielleicht hat ja doch jemand lust und Zeit


----------



## Phil88 (27. Oktober 2009)

könnte man evtl mal andenken. so um 14-15 Uhr?
mehr als 2 mal wattkopf rauf geht im moment aber konditionell nicht. bin schon wochen nicht mehr gefahrn *grml*


----------



## johans (28. Oktober 2009)

Wäre auch dabei, hab bis eins Uni, dann so um halb drei vielleicht? Kann allerdings nur bis es dunkel wird, und das wird es ja mittlerweile leider sehr früh...

Aber ne Wattkopf-Runde ist auf jeden Fall drin! Schreibt halt wann und wo.


----------



## Eike. (28. Oktober 2009)

Viel Spaß. Ich bin leider vorrübergehen außer Gefecht. Hab das gute Wetter nicht vertragen und mir eine Erkältung zugelegt.


----------



## hillsrider (28. Oktober 2009)

Also ich denk halb drei wär ganz gut. Parkplatz oder Hedwigsquelle? Mir is es egal.



Eike. schrieb:


> Viel Spaß. Ich bin leider vorrübergehen außer Gefecht. Hab das gute Wetter nicht vertragen und mir eine Erkältung zugelegt.


Schade, Gute Besserung!


----------



## Phil88 (28. Oktober 2009)

mir is auch wurst wo, 14:30 klingt gut


----------



## hillsrider (28. Oktober 2009)

Okay sagen wir Hedwigsquelle, dann spar ich mir bissl weg, den ich allein fahr muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skask (28. Oktober 2009)

War bis eben schon, muss heute mittag arbeiten. Zwischen Tiefentalstrasse und Funkturm Wettersbach wird Holz gefällt, da ist gesperrt. Alles andere ok. Geiler Wald, geile Farben! (Nein, ich habe keine Pilze gegessen!)

Viel Spaß!


----------



## hillsrider (28. Oktober 2009)

Achso deshalb ham die da auch die ganzen Waldwege neu gemacht. Hab mich schon gewundert. Naja wir werden wohl sowieso eher richtung Ettlingen/Wattkopf denk ich.
Aber danke für die Info


----------



## johans (28. Oktober 2009)

Mir wäre Hedwigsquelle lieber, ist nicht ganz so weit von Durlach aus. Halb drei ist gut, wenn ich nix mehr hör dann bleibts dabei oder?

@ Eike: Gute Besserung!


----------



## hillsrider (28. Oktober 2009)

johans schrieb:


> Mir wäre Hedwigsquelle lieber, ist nicht ganz so weit von Durlach aus. Halb drei ist gut, wenn ich nix mehr hör dann bleibts dabei oder?



Gut, also halb drei Hedwigsquelle. Mich erkennt man am silbernen real bike und den langen Haaren. Gruß Christopher


----------



## eraser2704 (29. Oktober 2009)

ah schade, ich muss wohl öfter hier reinschauen. war dann gestern allein unterwegs richtung kleinsteinbach, söllingen.

nächste tour hatte ich für samstag geplant, jemand interesse? östlich von kleinsteinbach wurden mir einige trails empfohlen, das wollte ich mir mal anschauen.
oder ich häng mich an euch dran und lern mal ne andere ecke kennen 
wetter wird eher kühl (10°C), aber trocken und sonnig angeblich


----------



## Eike. (31. Oktober 2009)

Will heute noch jemand los? Ich hätte da an eine einfacher Runde über den Wattkopf und zum Toten Mann gedacht, etwa 600hm. Die Zeit ist mir egal, von mir aus gerne auch mit Licht in die Dämmerung wobei der Toter-Mann-Trail in Dunkelheit spannend sein dürfte wenn man ihn noch nicht kennt


----------



## Waldgeist (31. Oktober 2009)

werde nachher auch dort oben rum 

ern um Herbstbilder zu machen und den Schaukasten zu akualisieren.


----------



## Jonas da Rookie (31. Oktober 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> ...wobei der Toter-Mann-Trail in Dunkelheit spannend sein dürfte wenn man ihn noch nicht kennt



Und ob


----------



## Eike. (31. Oktober 2009)

Nächster Versuch: morgen Mittag? Abfahrt in Ettlingen so ab 11 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich wäre gerne dabei, aber der Wetterbericht sagt absolut Regen..!?


----------



## Eike. (31. Oktober 2009)

Wenn es regnet natürlich nicht aber wetter.info sagt bis Abends gutes Wetter vorraus und die treffen recht oft.


----------



## hillsrider (1. November 2009)

Ich bin leider verhindert... Ich muss noch Schulsachen machen und so, wenn am Montag dann Schule wieder losgeht...
Aber ich könnte nächste Woche auch mal unter der Woche. Vielleicht Mittwoch oder so, aber hat ja noch Zeit.


----------



## Eike. (1. November 2009)

Das Wetter schaut gut aus und selbst die Pessimisten von donnerwetter.de gaben den Regen auf heute Abend verschoben. 
*Planänderung*: Hier sieht man kaum die andere Straßenseite und auf den Bergen ist Traumwetter. Ich lass mich deswegen auf die Hornisgrinde fahren. Wenn da jemand mit will bis spätestens 11:45 eine PN/E-Mail an mich oder anrufen dann gibts die Details.


----------



## sausack (1. November 2009)

Hi,

hätte jemand morgen abend Lust auf ne Feierabendrunde (nicht vor 18:30). Abfahrt Hedwigsquelle/Ettlingen, oder... ?

Grüße, Philipp


----------



## Eike. (2. November 2009)

Wenn das Wetter mal wieder passt gerne aber bei dem Gesiffe nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (5. November 2009)

Für morgen ist die Wettervorhersage gut bevor es am Wochenende wieder schifft. Also wie schauts aus?


----------



## johans (5. November 2009)

Naja, Uni bis halb vier... ich glaub ohne Licht wird das nix mehr, um fünf wirds ja schon dunkel  

Wie siehts aus falls es am Wochenende wider Erwarten doch nicht so siffig wird?


----------



## Eike. (5. November 2009)

Klar wenn das Wetter mitmacht auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Krustenking (6. November 2009)

Hab spontan beschlossen, dass ich heute mittag Zeit habe. Wer hat noch ? ( kann nur bei Tageslicht fahren )
Edit: Ich fahr jetzt alleine...war halt auch sehr spontan


----------



## hillsrider (6. November 2009)

Wuaah warte ^^ Wo und wann willst du denn fahren? Vielleicht hätte ich Zeit, ich muss heute Abend sowieso noch weg, von daher wär ich gnaz glücklich, wenn das nacher doch noch was wird mit dem nicht alleine biken


----------



## Rasender Robert (7. November 2009)

Hallo!

Trotz der nicht gerade umwerfenden Wettervorhersage werde ich morgen eine Tour fahren. Sollte es nicht schon morgens in Strömen regnen, habe ich mir folgendes vorgenommen:

Mit dem Zug nach Bühl (Hbf KA 11:04 ab Gleis 7) - über Burg Windeck und Neusatzeck auf den Hochkopf (ca 900hm gleichmäßiger Anstieg auf Waldautobahn) - je nach Wetter und Fitnessstand entweder über Hundseck, Sand und ab Plättig über Trails wieder nach Bühlertal runter ODER den Westweg weiter zur Badener Höhe und dann wunderschöne Trails nach Forbach runter (nachmal ca 250hm Anstieg)- Zug zurück nach KA ab Bühl bzw Forbach

Tempo wird gemütlich, da ich selbst seit zwei Wochen nicht mehr mit dem Bike unterwegs war.

Also, packt die Regensachen ein, würde mich freuen, wenn jemand mitkommt!

Absage meinerseits (wegen Wetter o.ä.) käme bis 10:00 morgen hier im Forum.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## johans (7. November 2009)

Bei halbwegs gescheitem Wetter bin ich dabei, falls nix mehr dazwischenkommt. Ich schick dir mal per PM meine Handynummer falls noch was ist. Absage meinerseits würde dann ebenfalls bis morgen um zehn hier drin stehen.


----------



## hillsrider (7. November 2009)

Hat noch kurzfristig wer lust auf ne Tour am Wattkopf? Bevor's dunkel wird und das Wetter nichtmehr hält. Meldet euch!


----------



## Eike. (8. November 2009)

Blauen Himmel hätte ich bei der Wettervorhersage nicht erwartet. Für den Nachmittag wird weiter Regen vorhergesagt deswegen will ich das schöne Wetter nutzen so lange es da ist. Abfahrt um 11:30 an der Hedwigsquelle, entweder Wattkopf oder auch Toter Mann je nach Wunsch. Wenn jemand mit will aber erst später kann einfach Bescheid sagen.


----------



## Krustenking (8. November 2009)

@ Rasender Robert: Ich komme mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldyni (11. November 2009)

Hi Eike, Hi Leute,

Hab dir grad nach dem lesen der ersten seite ne PM geschickt. Jetzt hab ich gemerkt dass es ja 26 Seiten gibt 

Würd mich auch gern mal ner Tour in Ettlingen anschließen. Ich fahre meist allein da mein Umfeld nicht wirklich aufs Bike zu bekommen ist  Meistens auch im Dunklen. 

Am We meists Samstags. Unter der Woche isses eigentlich egal. Kann auch mal 22 Uhr werden bis man daheim ist. Sonntags wird in der Reglen vom Samstag Abend erholt  

Wetter.com sagt für Samstag keinen regen. Hat jemand lust bei gutem Wetter zu fahren?

Gruß


----------



## g!zmo (11. November 2009)

hi!
ich will heute mittag fahren gehen. wäre schön wenn sich jemand anschließen möchte.
abfahrt ist so gegen 14 uhr. 
tourort ist noch nicht fest. es wird aber warscheinlich nach ettlingen gehen. bei anderen vorschlägen können wir die route gerne ändern.
das ganze wird allerdings nur eine recht kleine runde da ich leider noch kein ordentliches licht am bike habe. das heißt 18 uhr muss ich spätestens aus dem wald drausen sein.
gruß jan


----------



## Eike. (11. November 2009)

Wenn du aus dem Wald kommst komme ich grad aus der Uni, klappt also leider nicht.

Warum willst du die Talas gegen eine Float austauschen??? Eine Van würd ich ja noch verstehen aber mit der Float gewinnst du doch nichts.


----------



## g!zmo (11. November 2009)

schade, dass es bei dir nicht klappt.
ich muss jetzt auch nochmal in die uni bis um 13 uhr.
bin aber auch gerade dran mir einen lampen prototyp fürs nightriden zu basteln. brauche nurnoch eine packung fimo. die bekomme ich leider erst in 2 wochen wenn ich zuhause mal wieder einen besuch abstatte.

die talas ist mir zu aufwendig zu warten. bei der float kann ich das selbst machen.
ich hätte aber gern weiterhin eine luftgabel zwecks gewichtsanpassung. deswegen keine van. und weil die van warscheinlich schwerer sein wird. bisher haben alle meine "tunings" mein rad nur schwerer gemacht...



-->edit:
nachdem sich hier keiner mehr gemeldet hat werde ich mich jetzt fertig machen und losfahren. wird mir sonst zu spät.
ich bin dann ca 13:45 an der Hedwigsquelle, fallst jemand sich doch etnschließen sollte mit mir zu fahren.

gruß jan


----------



## Eike. (11. November 2009)

Tolles Wetter hattest du ja. Hat mich richtig gewurmt nicht raus zu können.
Für morgen schauts auch nicht schlecht aus, hat jemand Lust? Der Nachmittag ist bei mir offen.


----------



## g!zmo (11. November 2009)

ja war echt super wetter  mit viel sonnenschein
morgen habe ich bis spät uni. kann also nicht mitkommen.
wie wäre es mit einer etwas größeren tour am wochenende?


----------



## Goldyni (11. November 2009)

Wie gesagt Samstag wäre ich auch dabei. Wie viel km und höhenmeter werden wir in etwa dann fahren? 

Lust zu Biken hätte ich morgen definitiv. Werd aber wohl nicht vor 20 uhr von der arbeit zurück sein. 

Entweder ich fahr nicht. Warscheinlicher aber ne kleine runde im Dunklen. 

Meine Powerled Black Helmhalterung ist gekommen und will getestet werden  

Freitag wäre auch möglich. Falls wir aber samstag ne große runde fahren sollten, mach ich am Freitag nicht ganz so viel.


----------



## Don Stefano (12. November 2009)

Wahrscheinlich kann ich am Samstag ein paar Stunden meinen Wiedereinstieg probieren. Wie groß soll denn die Tour werden?


----------



## g!zmo (12. November 2009)

sonntag wäre mir zwar lieber gewesen aber samstag geht auch in ordnung.
es steht noch keine tour fest. ihr könnt ja mal ein paar vorschläge machen. mein vorschlag wäre die trails rund um herrenalb zu fahren und vielleicht von dort aus wieder zurück nach karlsruhe zu fahren. ich würde auch gerne mal auf die badener höhe, war dort leider noch nie und kenne mich nicht aus. vielleicht kennt ja jemand noch eine andere tour für samstag?
die richtig kniffligen trails werden aber leider ausfallen, da zur zeit sehr viele blätter heruntergefallen sind. aber das wird man dann vor ort genauer sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (12. November 2009)

Ein Voschlag von mir wäre noch Baden-Baden und dann auf die Yburg und Fremersberg da gibts auch sehr schöne Trails. Das hängt bei mir aber vom Wetter ab. Wenn es wie bisher bleibt fahr ich lieber in der Nähe wo ich auch schnell wieder zu Hause bin anstatt klatschnass in der Bahn nachhause fahern zu müssen.


----------



## Don Stefano (12. November 2009)

So weit wollte ich eigentlich gar nicht, mein Zeitfenster ist auch nicht unbegrenzt, so ca. ab zwei.

Badener Höhe und Herrenalb könnte auch schon Schnee liegen (so richtig schwerer sulziger Papp. :kotz


----------



## eraser2704 (12. November 2009)

Hi,

war am Mittwoch auch ne Tour radeln, hätte ich mal hier reingeschaut 

Auf ne Tour am WE hätte ich auch Lust, allerdings kann ich nur am Sonntag. Also sagt bescheid, wenn jemand Sonntag Zeit/Lust hat.


----------



## Krustenking (12. November 2009)

Ich wär am Samstag prinzipiell auch dabei. Würd am liebsten nach Bad Herrenalb.
Badener Höhe ist auch fein, allerdings war ich da erst leztes WE


----------



## hillsrider (12. November 2009)

Also Samstag hätt ich auch Zeit und Lust. Wir wärs mal mit Toter-Mann-Stein? War ich noch nie ^^


----------



## MBka (12. November 2009)

hillsrider schrieb:


> Also Samstag hätt ich auch Zeit und Lust. Wir wärs mal mit Toter-Mann-Stein? War ich noch nie ^^


 
Wann wollt ihr da los am Samstag?
ich war da auch noch nie, bin allerdings null fit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (12. November 2009)

Warten wir mal ab was morgen die Wettervorhersage so vorhersagt. Im Moment scheint Sonntag der schönere Tag zu werden. 
Ich würde ja gerne mal wieder den Besame Mucho fahren aber der ist für die meisten hier eine Klasse zu heftig (ist wirklich nicht böse gemeint).
Schnee dürfte dieses Wochenende kein Thema sein, im Moment ist alles frei und es soll ja richtig warm werden.



MBka schrieb:


> Wann wollt ihr da los am Samstag?
> ich war da auch noch nie, bin allerdings null fit



Ist auch keine Riesentour. Mit einmal Wattkopf ist man bei etwa 500-600hm.


----------



## g!zmo (12. November 2009)

besame mucho würde ich auch gerne mal wieder. aber bei den blätterverhältnissen könnte sich das als sehr schwierig herausstellen.

wettertechnisch sieht es im moment ja ganz in ordnung aus für samstag: relativ warm und wenig regen.

wenn es die herrenalb-gegend sein soll könnten wir ja bernstein-mahlbergturm-totermann (alternativ zu totermann wäre noch das wegele) wäre eine passabele runde von der strecke her. da könnte man dann auch noch was dran hängen wenn man noch mag.

badener höhe war ich noch nie und würde da gerne einmal rumgeführt werden


----------



## ka1saa (12. November 2009)

schließe mich krustenking an, will mal endlich mein neues rad angemessen einfahren ... wird wohl noch einiges an potential wg. umgewöhnung (hardtail -> enduro... naja fast das gleiche xD, aber man kann sich ja auch nicht alle paar monate n neues rad kaufen) nicht genutzt werden können *löl*, aber die bad herrenalb tour fänd ich gut.


----------



## Eike. (12. November 2009)

Dann lasst uns doch mal für Samstag eine Tour von BH aus planen. Irgendwelche speziellen Zeitwünsche?


----------



## Phil88 (12. November 2009)

und ich kann ma wieder nich 

was ist den des "wegele"? noch nie gehört


----------



## Krustenking (12. November 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Dann lasst uns doch mal für Samstag eine Tour von BH aus planen. Irgendwelche speziellen Zeitwünsche?



Ich würd ~ 12.00 losradeln in Herrenalb vorschlagen. Für mich hieße das, dass ich um 11.10 am Marktplatz in die S1 steige.
Früher wär nicht so praktisch, weil ich am Abend vorher aufm Filmabend bin.


----------



## Goldyni (12. November 2009)

Irgendjemand hat was von 14 uhr gesagt. Fänd ich persönlich auch ganz gut. 

Wos los geht und wos lang geht ist mir schnuppe. ich pass mich an. Sagt einfach wanns wo los geht und ich steh dort.


----------



## ka1saa (12. November 2009)

Krustenking schrieb:


> Ich würd ~ 12.00 losradeln in Herrenalb vorschlagen. Für mich hieße das, dass ich um 11.10 am Marktplatz in die S1 steige.
> Früher wär nicht so praktisch, weil ich am Abend vorher aufm Filmabend bin.


dito, sollten ja auch noch im hellen heim kommen ...


----------



## g!zmo (13. November 2009)

12 uhr herrenalb ist ne super zeit. ich würde dann auch ab marktplatz mit der bahn fahren.
wunschziele gibts von meiner seite aus keine besonderen. hauptsache schöne trails! ich bin bei allem von schön flowig bis ruppig dabei.

das wegele ist in der nähe von malsch ne relativ versteckte abfahrt. unter dem name wurde der trail mir zumindest vorgestellt.


----------



## Eike. (13. November 2009)

Ach den gibts noch? Ich dachte der wäre schon lange zugewuchert.

12 Uhr find ich auch gut. Später ist bei der Wettervorhersage nicht so geschickt und früher nicht wochenendkompatibel  Mein Vorschlag wäre:
Hahnfalzhütte - Albursprung - über Käppele zum Bernstein - Mahlberg (evt. zweimal) - über Bernbach und Falkenfelsen zurück nach BH. Das sind etwa 800hm
Wer will kann ja nach dem Mahlberg ja auch noch was ranhängen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skask (13. November 2009)

Wollen tät ich schon, bin aber gerade frisch schweinegrippegeimpft, geht erst wieder in 8 Tagen.
Wünsch euch viel Spaß und tolles Wetter!


----------



## hömma (13. November 2009)

Da ich nun morgen nicht Fußball gucken fahre, würde ich mich auch gern anschließen.

12 Uhr Abfahrt und 800hm klingen sehr vernünftig  obwohl... seitdem ich meine neue Lampe habe, bin ich freiwillig nur noch im Dunkeln unterwegs.


----------



## eraser2704 (13. November 2009)

Verdammt Leute, das klingt echt gut  Seht mal zu, dass das keine Einmal-Aktion wird, denn ich bin Samstag nicht da, aber hab richtig Bock. Falls sich noch wer für Sonntag erwärmen kann, Bescheid sagen.

Viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## g!zmo (13. November 2009)

beim wegele ist nur der einstieg zugewuchert wodurch er nicht so leicht zu finden ist.
das mit den nachtfahrten muss ich in die letzte novemberwoche schieben. bis dahin dürfte ich meine lampe fertig gebastelt haben 

die tour die eike vorgeschlagen hat hört sich ganz gut an.

für die karlsruher:
11:10 	ab Karlsruhe Marktpl.(Pyramide) S-Bahn S1
11:55 	an Bad Herrenalb 	Bad Herrenalb

sonntag wäre ich dann vielleicht auch dabei. jenachdem wieviel ausdaucher noch vorhanden ist


----------



## Eike. (13. November 2009)

@gizmo
Dann muss ich mir den ja glatt mal anschauen. Geht doch nicht an, dass es hier einen Trail gibt den ich noch nicht gefahren bin  

@eraser
Sorry, aber ich fahre prinzipiell nur einmal im Jahr Fahrrad 

@jeden dens interresiert
Sonntag bin ich auch wieder dabei, so ein warmes Wochenende muss man nutzen. Jetzt grad schauts übrigens auch richtig gut aus, wenn es so bleibt will ich heute auch noch eine kurze Runde von Ettlingen aus fahren.


----------



## g!zmo (13. November 2009)

bei der runde in ettlingen wäre ich gerne dabei. bin auch grad am überlegen fahren zu gehen.
wieso denn +1h? 12 uhr ist doch abfahrt in herrenalb oder nicht?
bei der abfahrtszeit war ein fehler. tut mir leid


----------



## Eike. (13. November 2009)

Eben, 12 Uhr nicht 11 Uhr wie es in deinem Post ursprünglich drin stand. Kein Ding, passt ja jetzt.

Treffen wir uns an der Quelle? Wann bist du da? Mir ist es ziemlich egal, ich will nur wissen ob ich vorher noch einkaufen gehe oder danach.


----------



## g!zmo (13. November 2009)

ich esse jetzt erstmal noch was. also kannst du noch einkaufen gehn.
14:30 wäre ne gute zeit für mich. treffen an der quelle ist gut


----------



## Eike. (13. November 2009)

Ok bis nachher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (13. November 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hahnfalzhütte - Albursprung - über Käppele zum Bernstein - Mahlberg (evt. zweimal) - über Bernbach und Falkenfelsen zurück nach BH. Das sind etwa 800hm
> Wer will kann ja nach dem Mahlberg ja auch noch was ranhängen.


Das hört sich aber nach mehr an.  Oder sind da viele Strecken dabei, wo man "ordentlich Kilometer machen" kann?



g!zmo schrieb:


> das wegele ist in der nähe von malsch ne relativ versteckte abfahrt. unter dem name wurde der trail mir zumindest vorgestellt.


Pfad?


----------



## Eike. (13. November 2009)

Wir sind die Tour vor ein paar Wochen so ähnlich (noch über Dobel und Weithäusle) gefahren und hatten ~900hm das müsste also hinkommen. Kilometer werden bei mir nur bergab gemacht  die Trails werden nur so angenehm wie möglich verbunden.


----------



## g!zmo (13. November 2009)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Pfad?



genau das.


----------



## Goldyni (13. November 2009)

Hab mir wohl ne erkältung eingefangen. Werd morgen aber zeitig auf stehen und schauen wies mir geht. Wenns Körperlich geht bin ich auch dabei. 

12 Uhr abfahrt von wo genau?

@ g!zmo: 

Kanns sein dass wir beide vor ca. 2 wochen mal mitm jens zusammen fahren waren?  
Wir sind doch das MTB Energy Race rennen einmal ab gefahren, dann seit ihr heim und ich bins nochmal im Dunklen gefahren?


----------



## Don Stefano (13. November 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wir sind die Tour vor ein paar Wochen so ähnlich (noch über Dobel und Weithäusle) gefahren und hatten ~900hm das müsste also hinkommen. Kilometer werden bei mir nur bergab gemacht  die Trails werden nur so angenehm wie möglich verbunden.


Dann hoff ich mal, nicht der langsamste zu sein.


----------



## Don Stefano (13. November 2009)

Goldyni schrieb:


> 12 Uhr abfahrt von wo genau?





g!zmo schrieb:


> für die karlsruher:
> 11:10 	ab Karlsruhe Marktpl.(Pyramide) S-Bahn S1
> 11:55 	an Bad Herrenalb 	Bad Herrenalb


Ich werd aber mim Auto hinfahren. Wenn ich dich unterwegs wo auflesen soll, schreib mir ne PM mit Adresse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## g!zmo (13. November 2009)

Goldyni schrieb:


> Kanns sein dass wir beide vor ca. 2 wochen mal mitm jens zusammen fahren waren?
> Wir sind doch das MTB Energy Race rennen einmal ab gefahren, dann seit ihr heim und ich bins nochmal im Dunklen gefahren?



ja genau. jens hat mir schon erzählt du würdest dich hier im forum rumtreiben. werd mal ordentlich gesund über nacht und fahr morgen mal mit uns mit 



Goldyni schrieb:


> 12 Uhr abfahrt von wo genau?



12 uhr ab herrenalb bahnhof, da wo die s-bahn ankommt


----------



## hömma (13. November 2009)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Dann hoff ich mal, nicht der langsamste zu sein.



Da brauchst du dir glaub ich keine Gedanken machen 

800hm entsprechen so ziemlich meiner momentanen Leistungsgrenze. Und wenn ich mir eure mal-locker-mit-Protektoren-senkrecht-jeden-Berg-runterfahr"-Fotos so anschaue, werdet ihr wohl nicht nur "oben" warten müssen! 


P.S.: Werde auch mit dem Auto kommen und könnte noch jemanden irgendwo einsammeln.


----------



## Eike. (13. November 2009)

Macht euch keinen Kopf es ist ja kein Rennen. Und im schlimmsten Fall kann man auch zwischendurch aussteigen, BH ist nie weit weg.


----------



## Goldyni (13. November 2009)

Danke für die einladung zum mitnehmen. Ich denk wenn ich komme fahre ich selber mitm auto. Gerade auch erkältungsbedingt kann ich dann jederzeit gehen wenns nicht gut tut. Darf morgen Abend nicht Krank sein. 

12.00 Uhr Bahnhof ist gespeichert. 

Bis dann. Hoffe ich fühl mich morgen fit genug.


----------



## sausack (14. November 2009)

Hi,

bei mir geht's auch nur sonntags. Örtlich bin ich flexibel, Baden-Baden ginge auch.

Grüße, Philipp


----------



## g!zmo (14. November 2009)

komme gerade aus der heisen dusche 
war ne schöne tour und ich habe nen neuen trail kennengelernt (albsprung).
schade war nur das abrupte ende durch den regen.

ich hoffe mal auf gutes wetter morgen


----------



## g!zmo (15. November 2009)

wetter für morgen sieht relativ in ordnung aus. ist momentan auch eine laue nacht.
würde morgen ne tour fahren gehen. mal sehn was das wetter morgen früh sagt.
man kann ja morgen früh was ausmachen. werde versuchen zeitig auf zu stehen.
gruß jan


----------



## Eike. (15. November 2009)

Matous Besame Mucho Pläne haben sich wohl geändert dann mach ich wieder hier weiter. Die Wettervorhersage ist bis zum Nachmittag ziemlich gut und nachdem das gestern ja etwas ins Wasser gefallen ist müssen noch ein paar Trails her  Vorschläge von mir:
- Baden-Baden, Yburg, Fremersberg etwa 900hm
- Badener Höhe, wenn es nicht zu viele Interessenten gibt auch mit Shuttle
Wir sollten auf jeden Fall einigermaßen zeitig los damit es hintenraus nicht wieder nass wird.


----------



## matou (15. November 2009)

Nee, matou hat verpennt! Sorry.
Jetzt wirds mir aber auch zu knapp da ich gegen 1300 wieder zu Hause sein muss.


----------



## Eike. (15. November 2009)

Passiert. 
Hier nochmal eben das Alternativprogramm für heute damit es nicht auf der letzten Seite versauert:

- Baden-Baden, Yburg, Fremersberg etwa 900hm. Helm nicht vergessen, es geht übern Golfplatz 
- Badener Höhe, wenn es nicht zu viele Interessenten gibt auch mit Shuttle
Wir sollten auf jeden Fall einigermaßen zeitig los damit es hintenraus nicht wieder nass wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## g!zmo (15. November 2009)

wäre auf jeden fall wieder mit dabei. strecke ist mir egal. hauptsache trails


----------



## Eike. (15. November 2009)

g!zmo schrieb:


> hauptsache trails



Ach Mist und ich hab mir soviel Mühe gegeben eine schöne Forstwegtour zusammenzustellen 
Ab wann bist du denn abmarschbereit?


----------



## g!zmo (15. November 2009)

halbe stunde und es kann los gehn
umziehen und essen packen..

werde dann noch schnell den racing ralph drauziehen


----------



## Eike. (15. November 2009)

Ok dann 11:38 Abfahrt am Hauptbahnhof Gleis 101/102. Was genau wir machen können wir uns dann im Zug überlegen. 
Falls in Baden-Baden noch jemand dazukommen will, wir sind um 12:05 da. 





g!zmo schrieb:


> ...
> werde dann noch schnell den racing ralph drauziehen



Oh Gott am Ende glaubt das noch jemand wirklich


----------



## g!zmo (15. November 2009)

geht klar.
dann kann ich ja noch gemütlich zu hause frühstücken


----------



## hömma (15. November 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Falls in Baden-Baden noch jemand dazukommen will, wir sind um 12:05 da.



Da hab ich noch geschlafen! 

Ich hoffe, ihr hattet viel Spaß vor "meiner Haustür" und seid heil geblieben. Die Golfbälle fliegen momentan tief.


----------



## Eike. (15. November 2009)

Die Golfbälle haben wir heute ganz elegant im Bus umfahren  Und diesesmal sind wir auch trocken runter gekommen


----------



## Phil88 (17. November 2009)

morgen bei brauchbarem wetter jemand lust auf ne runde wattkopf?

zeitlich bin ich flexibel


----------



## eraser2704 (17. November 2009)

War heute in der Gegend dort unterwegs, so 2h zwischen KA und Hedwigsquelle durch die Wälder. Wetter war echt nice, schön warm (15°C) und schlammig. ich glaub so eingesaut hab ich mich das letzte Mal im Grundschulalter  Am Ende hatte ich sogar ne Zecke am Bein, so als Tip an Euch zur Kontrolle. Die muss mit nem Ballen Schlamm gegen meinen Körper katapultiert worden sein.

Morgen is bei mir allerdings eher schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (17. November 2009)

Mittwochs bin ich bis nach Sonnenuntergang in der Uni aber Donnerstag, Freitag will ich das Wetter nutzen wenn es wirklich so gut wird wie vorhergesagt.


----------



## g!zmo (17. November 2009)

ich hätte morgen zeit. aber meine ganzen radklamotten sind frisch gewaschen 
könnte morgen ab 14 uhr radeln gehn. melde dich grad nochmal wegen termin im forum
gruß jan


----------



## Phil88 (18. November 2009)

14 Uhr wäre ok morgen

@eike:
freitag wäre ich auch dabei, könnte so ab 15 Uhr


edit:
wie siehts jetzt aus mit heute?


----------



## g!zmo (18. November 2009)

brate mir noch schnell ein paar kartoffeln an. habe hunger..
aber 14 uhr wäre ich abfahrtbereit in karlsruhe stadt
d.h spätestens 14:30 an der quelle
wo sollen wir uns denn treffen?


----------



## Phil88 (18. November 2009)

machen wir 15 Uhr an der quelle? dann mach ich noch was fertig bis dahin


----------



## g!zmo (18. November 2009)

jap geht klar! bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil88 (18. November 2009)

ein herzlichstes DANKE SCHÖN an die stadt für die landschaftsgärtnerische Meisterleistung am Serpentinen-Trail  

Serpentinen-Autobahn würde inzwischen leider eher passen


----------



## Goldyni (18. November 2009)

Wäre auch gerne mit gefahren, aber komme grad erst von der Arbeit. 

Werde heute Abend aber wohl noch ne kleine runde bei Nacht drehen...


----------



## Eike. (18. November 2009)

Phil88 schrieb:


> ein herzlichstes DANKE SCHÖN an die stadt für die landschaftsgärtnerische Meisterleistung am Serpentinen-Trail
> Serpentinen-Autobahn würde inzwischen leider eher passen



Die haben den aber nicht aufgeschottert oder? Auf fast 2m Breite freigeschnitten wird der jedes Jahr das wächst sich schnell wieder zu.

Kommt morgen um 15 Uhr jemand mit? Das Wetter ist ja bombastisch.


----------



## johans (18. November 2009)

Morgen hab ich leider den ganzen Tag Uni, evtl. am Freitag, muss ich kurzfristig entscheiden. Am Sonntag würd ich aber definitiv gern was längeres fahren!


----------



## Phil88 (18. November 2009)

aufgeschottert haben sie nix zum glück, aber reden wir mal von 3 meter breite oder noch mehr... wäre ja auch ok wenn sie das gestrüpp zurückschneiden, aber bäume von 20cm stamm-durchmesser die einfach am stamm abgesägt werden wachsen nich so schnell nach...
aber wir machen den wald kaputt mit unseren verfluchten grobstolligen reifen 

morgen geht bei mir leider auch nicht, bin frühestens um 16:30 zu hause und hab kein licht.

aber freitag wäre ich dabei, wie gesagt, könnte da ab 14:30-15:00 rum


----------



## eraser2704 (19. November 2009)

Ich plane die nächste Tour für Sonntag, meldet Euch wenn ihr Zeit habt


----------



## Phil88 (19. November 2009)

wie siehts mit morgen aus? wenn die noch weiter den hörsaal bestreiken an der uni kann ich sogar früher


----------



## Eike. (19. November 2009)

Wenn wir zeitig wegkommen könnten wir auch mit der Bahn nach Bad Herrenalb fahren. Bei der Bahn um 14:13 (Ettlingen Bahnhof) dürften die Schüler auf dem Heimweg schon durch sein und es bleibt genug Tageslicht für die Bernstein/Mahlberg Tour. 
Scheíß kurze Tage.


----------



## Phil88 (19. November 2009)

das wäre ein plan... vllt schaff ich auch erst die 33er bahn wenn ich bis 13 Uhr Uni habe. würde mich dann einfach nochmal per sms bei dir melden?


----------



## Rasender Robert (19. November 2009)

Hallo!

Wie siehts am Wochenende aus? Am Sonntag gerne auch ne längere Tour

@eraser2704, johans: Hat einer von euch schon was im Blick, wo er hinfahren will? 
Würde selbst gerne mal wieder zur Hornisgrinde fahren und dort ein paar Trails suchen (war erst zweimal da), wäre super wenn da ein Ortskundiger mitkommen würde!

Gruß
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johans (19. November 2009)

Also bei mir eigentlich wie immer: 

Bin zu allem bereit, nur mit Ortskundigkeit kann ich leider (noch) nicht dienen...

Hornisgrinde hört sich gut an, ein bisschen was für die Kondition tun kann nicht schaden.


----------



## Eike. (19. November 2009)

Phil88 schrieb:


> das wäre ein plan... vllt schaff ich auch erst die 33er bahn wenn ich bis 13 Uhr Uni habe. würde mich dann einfach nochmal per sms bei dir melden?



Geht klar.

Wegen Sonntag mach ich erstmal keine großen Pläne, nach allen Wettervorhersagen hält das tolle Wetter nur bis Samstag.


----------



## hömma (19. November 2009)

Gibts schon große Pläne für Samstag?


----------



## Eike. (19. November 2009)

Die Brasilianer fahren höchstwahrscheinlich in die Pfalz.


----------



## Phil88 (19. November 2009)

also wird weiter gestreikt morgen in der uni...

14:13 die bahn geht klar


----------



## eraser2704 (19. November 2009)

Bei mir ists doch nicht sicher mit Sonntag, bin evtl. auch in der Pfalz unterwegs. Aber mal schauen wie die Wettervorhersage gegen Sa abend ausfällt.


----------



## Eike. (20. November 2009)

Morgen Abend sollte man nicht unbedingt einen Nightride am westlichen Wattkopf (Panoramaweg, Bismarckturm) einplanen. Da findet nämlich eine geführte Nachwanderung "für Groß und Klein" statt


----------



## Rasender Robert (20. November 2009)

Hallo!

Die Wettervorhersage für Sonntag ist ja nicht ganz so gut .... morgen soll es dagegen noch einmal schön werden. Daher werde ich meine geplante Sonntagstour wohl auf morgen vorziehen. Es wird zur Hornisgrinde raufgehen.

@johans: Würde es dir auch morgen passen?
@all: wer will mitkommen?

Falls sich nicht doch noch ein Ortskundiger meldet, denke ich mir eine Tour aus ... näheres folgt im Laufe des Abends.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Rasender Robert (20. November 2009)

So, jetzt steht auch die grobe Route:

Mit dem Zug nach Bühl (11:04 Hbf, am besten schon 10 min vorher da sein)
Waldautobahn hoch zur Hornisgrinde (15km/1000hm) .... lockeres Tempo, wir fahren kein Rennen
Hornisgrinde Abfahrt Richtung Sand, Zwischenanstieg zum Hochkopf (Trails kenne ich teilweise, andere werden dann eben gesucht)
Hundseck, Sand, Plättig
Abfahrt über Trails nach Bühlertal

Länge der Tour ca 40km/1400hm .... beliebig verlängerbar 

Gruß
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (20. November 2009)

Auf der Strecke kannst du dich ab der Hornisgrinde auf dem Westweg (rote Raute) halten. Am besten gleich bis Forbach, mehr Trail geht nicht.


----------



## eraser2704 (21. November 2009)

Würde Sa jetzt doch ne Runde drehen, kann allerdings erst ab etwa 14:30.


----------



## johans (21. November 2009)

eraser2704, wo solls denn hingehen? Also ab 14.30 Uhr könnte ich auch, hab allerdnigs kein Licht, also für längere Touren bin ich nicht ausgerüstet. Ne Runde übern Wattkopf ist aber allemal drin.


----------



## eraser2704 (21. November 2009)

Hi,

Wattkopf wollte ich mir dieses Mal anschauen, bin erst einmal Richtung Süden letzte Woche (Hedwigsquelle) und will mich in der Gegend weiter umgucken. Können also gern in die Richtung fahren, kenne mich dort allerdings noch nicht aus.

Du kommst aus Durlach? Treffpunkt? Ich würde aus der Oststadt starten (Durlacher Tor).

Gruß
Manuel


----------



## johans (21. November 2009)

Okay, also auf dem Wattkopf kenne ich mich schon ein bisschen aus, soviel gibts da ja auch nicht ;-) Die Hedwigsquelle ist glaub ich als Treffpunkt ganz gut geeignet, sagen wir 14.30 Uhr dort?


----------



## eraser2704 (21. November 2009)

Hedwigsquelle 14:30 schaff ich denk ich. Erkennst mich am weißen Hardtail und weißem helm  bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (25. November 2009)

Möchte Heute vielleicht einer nen Nightride machen?
+- 18 Uhr?

Grüße
patrick


----------



## mehrgrip (25. November 2009)

sers ich waere event. dabei . Kollege vielleicht auch noch.


----------



## g!zmo (25. November 2009)

seit montag ist mein licht fertig und jetzt bin ich krank


----------



## mehrgrip (25. November 2009)

hi Jan, cool- ich habs gerade hinter mir das krank sein.... heut ist mal wieder premiere :-D gute Besserung


----------



## KA-Biker (25. November 2009)

Wo sollen wir uns treffen?


----------



## mehrgrip (25. November 2009)

hi also ich hätte auch jetzt bald zeit ... wäre mir fast lieber.?


----------



## mehrgrip (25. November 2009)

wie machen wirs jetzt Ka biker?


----------



## KA-Biker (25. November 2009)

siehe mail.

patrick


----------



## KA-Biker (25. November 2009)

17.40 am Parkplatz nähe Friedhof. Falls noch jemand mitkommen möchte.


----------



## eraser2704 (25. November 2009)

Seit heute hab ich auch ein anständiges Licht, wäre also prinzipiell demnächst mal dabei. Heute hab ich allerdings keine zeit :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (25. November 2009)

Sei froh, sonst wäre dein Bike jetzt auch ein Kilo schwerer von dem ganzen Schlamm..


----------



## Eike. (27. November 2009)

Kommt heute jemand mit auf eine Nachmittags-/Feierabendtour? Von mir aus auch gerne im Dunkeln.


----------



## Eike. (27. November 2009)

Falls noch jemand mitkommen will, 16:45 an der Hedwigsquelle, Licht nicht vergessen


----------



## Rasender Robert (2. Dezember 2009)

Hallo!

Das Wochenende ist nicht mehr weit, daher schon mal eine vorsichtige Frage:

Hat am Samstag jemand Lust auf eine Schneetour? Wann und wohin ist noch ganz offen, am besten soweit hoch wie möglich  

Gruß
Robert


----------



## johans (3. Dezember 2009)

Bin dieses Wochenende mal wieder in der Heimat, wird also nix.... aber ein andres Mal gerne. Viel Spaß, wo auch immer!


----------



## Noctis (4. Dezember 2009)

Heyho die Danem und Herren. Meine bessere Hälfte arbeitet ab Februar beim ISI.
Ich komm also ab und an nach KA. Wie siehts denn da mit FR/DH Trails aus? Mir ist in Ettlingen beim "Stadtbummel" schon ne DH-Bikerin entgegen gekommen...


----------



## g!zmo (4. Dezember 2009)

gibt da schon was. direkt in ettlingen einen dh und relativ viele "fr" trails in der umgebung.
gibt eigentlich hier für jede art des mountainbikens etwas. kommst halt mal mit auf ne tour wenn du im lande bist. sind meistens "trail-orientiert". einfach reinschauen, melden und mitfahren! oder gleich selber tourvorschläge machen.


----------



## Eike. (4. Dezember 2009)

Kommt darauf an was du unter einem DH Trail verstehst. Mit Hochschieben und runterbrettern sieht es naturgemäß sparsam aus. Singeltrailtouren kann man hier aber durchaus fahren. Direkt ab Karlsruhe nicht unbedingt spektakulär aber wenn man mobil ist gibt es zum Beispiel ab Bad Herrenalb schon ein paar anspruchsvollere Sachen.

Mal was zum Hauptthema: Heute ist schönes Wetter  und ich hät auch wieder Zeit für eine Feierabendrunde, wie immer gerne auch mit Licht und auch mit der Option danach noch auf einen Glühwein über den Ettlinger Weihnachtsmarkt zu rollen. Nachts fahren hat auch den Vorteil, dass man den Wattkopf wieder ganz neu entdecken kann 

Wegen Wochenende: Samstag bin ich nicht da. Sonntag wird wohl je nach Wetterlage eher was spontanes werden. Ich hatte ja eigentlich mal wieder ein Auge auf den Besame Mucho geworfen aber da kann man sich im Moment wahrscheinlich höchstens aussuchen ob man auf Schlamm oder Schnee ausrutschen will.


----------



## Rasender Robert (4. Dezember 2009)

So, wie schauts aus? Will morgen jemand mitkommen?

Grobe Tourplanung: S-Bahn nach Forbach, dann Richtung Sand den Berg hoch. Von da aus entweder über Badener Höhe und Seekopf wieder nach Forbach, oder weiter Richtung Hochkopf/Hornisgrinde und dann nach Bühl runter

Tempo wie immer gemütlich, Startzeit aber noch verhandelbar. Mir wäre morgens aber am liebsten, da es ab mittag regnerischer werden soll.

Vielleicht noch als Motivation: Es liegt Schnee, und das gar nicht mal so wenig, wie auf den Webcams zu sehen ist.

http://www.bergwacht.de/bw6/opencms/bergwacht-schwarzwald/de/Ortsgruppen/OG-Baden-Baden/webcam/

Gruß
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil88 (4. Dezember 2009)

am sonntag wär ich dabei wenn was steigt. solangs keine hardcore schneetour gibt bin ich für alles offen. schnee würd ich gern erst ma langsam anfangen, hatte das vergnügen noch nie


----------



## Rasender Robert (4. Dezember 2009)

Da sich bisher keiner gemeldet hat: Ich fahre morgen 09:18 ab KA Hbf Gleis 102 nach Forbach ... ist zwar etwas früh, aber besser als mittags in den Regen zum kommen. 

Wer mitkommen will, ist immer willkommen.


----------



## Noctis (5. Dezember 2009)

naja, DH ist in der tat definitionssache, da hast du recht und ist eigentlich im Schwarzwald die seltenheit. Wenn, dann fahr ich schon hoch. Hab ja 2 kettenblätter  Bike ist aber naturgemäß eher im DH Bereich orientiert, ergo mit ~20kilo nicht DIE Tourenmaschine. (darum frag ich eher nach FR/DH Sachen) Bin halt vom Borderline in Freiburg gut verwöhnt 

Ich denk', dass ich ma unverbindlich im Winter durchschneien werd. Vorerst brauch ich jedoch noch 2 neue Reifen. Hier im Schwarzwald (Furtwangen) liegen auch schon 10cm Schnee und ich hatte noch keine einzige Schneetour.

In diesem Sinne, schönen Nachmittag euch!


----------



## hillsrider (5. Dezember 2009)

Hallo ihrs!
Wie siehts bei euch morgen mit Wattkopf aus? Kann aber nur bis ca. 14 Uhr. Und da ich eigentlich nicht so früh aufstehen wollte (mach ich unter der Woche oft genug/zu oft) wär ne Runde am Wattkopf viellecith ganz passend. Wer hätte Lust bzw. Zeit?
Grüße


----------



## Eike. (6. Dezember 2009)

Mal schaun wie das Wetter ist, die Vorhersage ist ja nicht toll.


----------



## hillsrider (6. Dezember 2009)

Okay das war wohl nix. 
Wie siehts bei euch so ab halb drei ca. aus? Soll zwar kein super Sonnenwetter geben, aber immerhin nicht regnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (6. Dezember 2009)

Nö bei dem Wetter ziehts mich nicht nach draußen.


----------



## andi1969 (6. Dezember 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Nö bei dem Wetter ziehts mich nicht nach draußen.



Pussy verwöhnter Studi


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. Dezember 2009)

Hab ich auch gedacht.


----------



## iTom (6. Dezember 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hab ich auch gedacht.



Waaaas? Dass es dich nicht rauszieht...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. Dezember 2009)

War heute draußen. Allerdings nur mit der Straßenschlampe. Hatte nur etwas über ne Stunde Zeit.


----------



## Phil88 (6. Dezember 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Pussy verwöhnter Studi



heeee ma nich frech werden, wir arbeiten mal für eure (wenn auch magere) rente


----------



## iTom (6. Dezember 2009)

Phil88 schrieb:


> heeee ma nich frech werden, wir arbeiten mal für eure (wenn auch magere) rente



Wenn es bis dahin noch genügend Arbeitsplätze gibt.. und nicht alles zu den Schinesen verlagert wird...


----------



## KA-Biker (9. Dezember 2009)

Canceled.


----------



## Rasender Robert (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallo!

Wie schauts aus am Wochenende? Hat jemand was geplant?

Samstag und Sonntag soll das Wetter ja sogar recht gut werden, wenn auch kalt.

Wer wäre denn bei einer Tour dabei?

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Eike. (11. Dezember 2009)

Wird auch Zeit, dass es mal richtig kalt wird. Dann friert die Motsche wenigstens auf und Schnee ist auch angenehmer als Regen  
Ich warte mal ab wie das Wetter wird. 0-5° und Regen muss wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johans (12. Dezember 2009)

Je nach Wetter wäre ich evtl. auch dabei.


----------



## wicked (12. Dezember 2009)

bin heute morgen am strommasten trail. also wenn jmd hier gerne dh fährt, kommt vorbei!


----------



## Rasender Robert (12. Dezember 2009)

Hallo!

Ich wäre für Sonntag, denn heute soll es ja eher noch regnen bzw. schneien. 

Auf allen Webcams ist schon Schnee zu sehen, und heute wird da bestimmt noch was dazukommen. Da meine Schneetour letztes Wochenende etwas im Matsch und Regen versunken ist, würde ich gerne wieder möglichst weit hoch in den Schnee fahren.

Oder hat jemand eine andere Idee?

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Rasender Robert (12. Dezember 2009)

So, wie siehts aus? Ich werde morgen fahren, auch wenn sich hier noch keiner gemeldet hat.

Strecke ist folgende
Zug nach Bühl
Nach Ottersweier (wenige km flach auf Asphalt)
Auffahrt zum Mummelsee und zur Hornisgrinde (Strecke auf der Karte rausgesucht, aber noch nie gefahren => sollte zu Beginn auf Nebenstraße, dann Waldweg sein)
Westweg soweit es der Schnee zulässt  am besten bis nach Forbach
Zug zurück nach KA

So wie geplant sind das 43,2km und 1600-1700hm ... ob ich das auch so fahre, hängt von Wetter (soll aber gut werden), Schneelage und Kondition ab. Auf (eventuelle) Mitfahrer wird natürlich Rücksicht genommen und die Strecke dementsprechend angepasst. Die 1000hm zur Hornisgrinde sollten aber schon machbar sein.

Da ich es auf der Tour nicht eilig habe möchte ich frühzeitig starten. Abfahrt ab KA Hbf ist 10:10 von Gleis 7

Gruß
Robert, der sich über Mitfahrer freuen würde.


----------



## johans (13. Dezember 2009)

Hi Robert, so wies im Moment aussieht komme ich mit. Falls ich meine Meinung noch änder, schreib ich dir das morgen noch hier rein. Also bis morgen!


----------



## Eike. (17. Dezember 2009)

Wie weit hoch seit ihr am Sonntag eigentlich gekommen?
Heute ist so geiles Wetter da muss ich auch mal wieder raus. Kommt jemand mit auf den Wattkopf oder wenn es zeitig genug reicht auch nach Bad Herrenalb, ein bischen im Schnee rumfahren? Oder auch ein Nightride.


----------



## johans (17. Dezember 2009)

War erkältungsbedingt am Sonntag doch nicht am Start, Robert war aber unterwegs. 

Heute wirds leider auch nix, die Uni ruft...


----------



## Eike. (18. Dezember 2009)

Neuer Tag - gleiche Ansage. Wer unbedingt seine neuen Weihnachtsklamotten testen will hat heute optimale Bedingungen, das Außenthermometer spricht -5°C und bei einem Nightride würde es wahrscheinlich noch etwas schattiger werden.

Edit: Es wird konkreter. Um 14:35 starte ich in Bad Herrenalb am Bahnhof Richtung Bernstein. Danach je nachdem wie es aussieht vielleicht noch zum Mahlberg und zurück. Alles in allem etwa 500hm.


----------



## Phil88 (18. Dezember 2009)

bin im moment n bisschen erkältet, ich kurier das lieber erst ma richtig aus bevor ich wieder solche sachen treib 

wann kommst du denn wieder von deinen eltern zurück?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (18. Dezember 2009)

Wahrscheinlich am 29.


----------



## Eike. (19. Dezember 2009)

Snowride am Wattkopf?


----------



## hillsrider (19. Dezember 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Snowride am Wattkopf?


Ja gerne aber bitte nicht die anspruchsvollen Trails  Is mein erster Snowride


----------



## Eike. (19. Dezember 2009)

Das wird eh nur eine sehr kurze Runde. Im Schnee fahren schlaucht ganz schön. Als Abfahrtszeit schlage ich mal 14 Uhr an der Hedwigsquelle vor, dann kann vielleicht noch jemand mitkommen.


----------



## lovac (19. Dezember 2009)

Snowride am Strommasten, vor...





...und danach












Trotz Kälte hat es Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Eike. (19. Dezember 2009)

Das Rad kommt mir bekannt vor, wir sind uns wohl an der Quelle begegnet. Ich hab dann noch die erste Bikespur auf die Treppen vom Bismarckturm gelegt. -10°C ist schon ein echter Härtetest für die Klamotten aber bis ich die Handschuhe zum Naseputzen ausgezogen hab war mir eigentlich nicht kalt. Gut, bergab im Gesicht natürlich aber das lässt sich halt nicht vermeiden (bzw. nur mit Mitteln die ich noch unangenehmer finde als kalte Backen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heili (19. Dezember 2009)

Hab vor morgn meinen ersten Iceride zu starten. Hab vor den Strommasten DH zu fahrn. Wie siehts dort aus? sehr rutschig? hab vor mit Fullface helm + Knie/schienbeinschonern runter zu fahrn. was denkt ihr dazu? Wie dick sollte ich mich anziehn?


----------



## Eike. (19. Dezember 2009)

Auf dem gefrorenen Boden ist der Grip astrein. Wieviel Klamotten du brauchst hängt davon ab wie kalt es morgen wird und wie verforen du bist  Eine dicke Winterjacke ist bergauf definitiv too much.


----------



## lovac (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin heute SM DH gefahren und es war gar nicht so rutschig. Es gab ausreichend Grip, aber trotzdem muß man ein bischen an manchen Stellen mehr aufpassen als sonst.
Besonders ist Vorsicht angesagt nach dem letzten Sprung in der letzten Etappe(kurz vor der Wiese), nähmlich da gibt es eine kleine Eisfläche und wenn man da landet...


----------



## Heili (19. Dezember 2009)

Oke, dann wer ich wohl
- langärmlige funktions unterwäsche
- langärmliges Trikot
- und eine dünne Jacke gegen Regen/Schnee
- lange Hose

Was denkt ihr zu den Protektoren/Helm?


----------



## lovac (19. Dezember 2009)

Protektoren/Helm wäre ratsam wenn Du gewohnt bist bergab richtig Gas zu geben.
Bei der "normalen" Fahrt bei dem Wetter sind Protektoren überflüssig( meine Meinung).


----------



## Eike. (19. Dezember 2009)

Heili schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr zu den Protektoren/Helm?



Ist beides nie verkehrt. Wenn du noch Hilfe bei der Farbe der Socken brauchst sag Bescheid


----------



## Heili (19. Dezember 2009)

Dann nehm ich lieber welche mit 
Danke für die Tipps =) Vielleicht sieht man sich ja morgn,
ride oN!


----------



## lovac (20. Dezember 2009)

Heute habe ich in Oberwald (kurz vor der Asphaltstraße, Richtung Hedwigsquelle, Etllingen) eine Mini-Luftpumpe gefunden. Der Fundort verweist an einen Mountainbiker. 
Falls jemand so was vermißt, bitte PM an mich.


----------



## KA-Biker (20. Dezember 2009)

Wir haben uns doch gesehn lovac auf dem Abschlusstrail im Oberwald, ich kam dir entgegen. Wollte schaun ob man fahren kann. Und ich kam mitten in den Schneesturm. Wir hätten auch zusammenfahren können. Das nächste mal vielleicht.,)


----------



## Rasender Robert (27. Dezember 2009)

Hallo!

Nachdem ich wieder heil aus dem Skiurlaub zurückgekehrt bin, werde ich morgen eine Tour fahren. Ich denke da an eine schöne Halbtagestour mit Start vormittags. Wo es lang gehen soll, werde ich mir im Laufe des Tages noch ausdenken.

Möchte jemand mitkommen?

Gruß
Robert

Edit: Jetzt steht auch die Route: Es geht nach Bad Herrenalb. Dort werde ich mich an den aufgezeichneten Track von einer Runde mit Eike halten. Hinfahrt mit der S1 um 10:57 ab KA-Hbf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lovac (13. Januar 2010)

War heute am Strommasten, es war geil!!!!


----------



## Heili (14. Januar 2010)

Haste noch mehr bilder? hätte gern en eindruck von der strecke momentan. bin mir nämlich nich sicher ob ich fahrn soll oder nich :/


----------



## lovac (14. Januar 2010)

Heili schrieb:


> Haste noch mehr bilder? hätte gern en eindruck von der strecke momentan. bin mir nämlich nich sicher ob ich fahrn soll oder nich :/



ja, hier:http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/25524
aber wie es draußen ausschaut, dürfte es nicht so viel Schnee geben


----------



## Waldgeist (14. Januar 2010)

als es liegen ca. 15 - 18 cm weißes rum (gemessen am Montag abend). Dürfte sich aber bei den heutigen Temeperaturen verringern.


----------



## lowrider89 (14. Januar 2010)

Also ich gehe vlt morgen da fahren. Denke mal das es nicht so schlimm wird^^ Ich hoffs mal


----------



## freshmint (20. Januar 2010)

hey leude,
wie sieht's gerade so am wattkopf aus? hier in der innenstadt ist es ja wieder trockener. war jemand die tage mal unterwegs und könnte mir dieserjenige sagen, ob es noch eine matschpartie ist oder der belag wieder trocken ist?
danke


----------



## lovac (20. Januar 2010)

freshmint schrieb:


> hey leude,
> wie sieht's gerade so am wattkopf aus? hier in der innenstadt ist es ja wieder trockener. war jemand die tage mal unterwegs und könnte mir dieserjenige sagen, ob es noch eine matschpartie ist oder der belag wieder trocken ist?
> danke


hallo,
ich war eben eine runde drehen. der boden ist teilweise gefroren gewesen, ausreichend grip und kein matsch vorhanden. langsam wird es wärmer und bodenverhältnise können sich schnell ändern...  ich bin sm-dh und bismarck-treppe gefahren.


----------



## MBka (20. Januar 2010)

Wir waren am Sonntag am Wattkopf unterwegs...
Am Bismarckturm gings recht gut, weiter oben wurde es schon schwieriger. Aber ich denke nach den letzten 2 Tagen sollte alles fahrbar sein


----------



## mehrgrip (21. Januar 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (22. Januar 2010)

Heute wird zum ersten mal das Enduro aus dem Keller gelassen. Wer Lust auf eine Wattkopfrunde und kein Problem damit hat immer wieder mal kurz zum schrauben/anpassen/optimieren anzuhalten ist wie immer herzlich eingeladen. Die Abfahrtszeit ist noch offen, das Wetter soll ja immer besser werden.


----------



## mehrgrip (22. Januar 2010)

hi eike

wann würdest du denn ca. loswollen?


----------



## Eike. (22. Januar 2010)

Mir ist eigentlich alles vor 16 Uhr recht.


----------



## mehrgrip (22. Januar 2010)

jo - muss ich schaun wie ich heut aus dem büro rauskomme, ich geb dir rechtzeitig bescheid.
Lust habe ich mal das ist schonmal die 1 Voraussetzung 

Gruss bis später


----------



## mehrgrip (22. Januar 2010)

hi , 
ich muss passen für heute mittag das langt mir nicht
Nightride wäre ich dabei falls irgendjemand noch fahren sollte .

Gruss u. viel Spass beim neuen bike eike


----------



## Eike. (22. Januar 2010)

Phil88 und ich starten um 15 Uhr am Parkplatz Kaisereiche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noctis (23. Januar 2010)

Hallo die damen und herren. Wie sieht es denn generell unter der Woche aus?
Bin in KW7 als Fasnachtsmuffel in KA und hab den Tag über nichts zu tun.

Hätt jemand Zeit mir die Freeridetauglichkeit von Karlsruhe zu zeigen?
Tausche gegen Freiburg


----------



## Eike. (23. Januar 2010)

freshmint schrieb:


> hey leude,
> wie sieht's gerade so am wattkopf aus? hier in der innenstadt ist es ja wieder trockener. war jemand die tage mal unterwegs und könnte mir dieserjenige sagen, ob es noch eine matschpartie ist oder der belag wieder trocken ist?
> danke



Also zur Zeit ist es eine üble Schlammschlacht. Nicht der dicke, batzige Schlamm sondern sehr nass. Ich war schon lang nicht mehr so dreckig, meine Hose hat einen Farbwechsel von schwarz nach braun durchgemacht  Ist halt wie jedes Jahr wenn der Schnee taut und der Boden noch weitgehend gefroren ist.

@Noctis
Faschingsmuffel ist mir ja schomal sympatisch


----------



## Noctis (23. Januar 2010)

Ich steh zudem noch auf Schlamm und Dreck  Hier im Schwarzwald lässt sichs kaum fahren. Bislang haben wir noch keinen Weg gefunden, der nicht mit 20cm Schnee bedeckt wäre.
Was ist eigentlich zu der Zeit in KA los? Muss man sich als Biker arg aufregen? So Verkehrsmittel technisch?
Und wie sieht das mit Bahn und Bike aus? Extra zahlen? Lohnt sich da irgend n besonderes Ticket? Viel los?
Fragen über Fragen. Aktuell ist Klausurzeit und ich muss mich ablenken


----------



## Eike. (23. Januar 2010)

Noctis schrieb:


> Ich steh zudem noch auf Schlamm und Dreck  Hier im Schwarzwald lässt sichs kaum fahren. Bislang haben wir noch keinen Weg gefunden, der nicht mit 20cm Schnee bedeckt wäre.


Die "Berge" direkt bei Karlsruhe (Wattkopf, Kreuzelberg) sind weitestgehend frei, auf den Wegen ist halt viel Wasser dadurch sieht man hinterher etwas gesprenkelt aus.


Noctis schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich zu der Zeit in KA los? Muss man sich als Biker arg aufregen? So Verkehrsmittel technisch?


Meinst du Fahrradfahren in der Stadt? Relativ unkompliziert, man sollte aber keine Fahrradwege in falscher Richtung fahren, das kontrolliert die Polizei immer wieder mal 


Noctis schrieb:


> Und wie sieht das mit Bahn und Bike aus? Extra zahlen? Lohnt sich da irgend n besonderes Ticket? Viel los?


Ab 9 Uhr kann man in den S-Bahnen und Regionalzügen das Fahrrad kostenlos mitnehmen  Wie voll die Bahnen sind hängt stark von der Linie und der Zeit ab, das kann man nicht pauschal sagen. Teilweise nehmen auch Busse Fahrräder mit, das ist im Moment aber eh uninteressant weil die hohen Lagen mit Schnee und Eis dicht sind. In der Pfalz ging heute ab ~500m auf nicht geräumten Wegen nicht mehr viel. Wie das Mitte Februar ausschaut müssen wir mal abwarten.


----------



## Heili (23. Januar 2010)

So, ich war heute auch mal wieder oben.
Also die meisten Wege sind gut geräumt. Allerdings ist eine Kurve extrem vereist. Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau wie ichs beschrieben soll, aber nach der Kurve werden gerade Forstarbeiten durchgeführt, und vor der Kurve ist ne kurze sehr steile Abfahrt. Wer hier mit vollem Tempo runterbrettert kann seinen Sarg schon bestellen.
Ansonsten sind auch die Trails recht gut befahrbar.


----------



## funbiker9 (23. Januar 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Die "Berge" direkt bei Karlsruhe (Wattkopf, Kreuzelberg) sind weitestgehend frei, auf den Wegen ist halt viel Wasser dadurch sieht man hinterher etwas gesprenkelt aus.



Ich würde sagen extrem gesprenkelt . Wir waren heute auf dem Wattkopf unterwegs und bis auf einzelne Stellen ist es Schneefrei.


----------



## funbiker9 (23. Januar 2010)

Heili schrieb:


> So, ich war heute auch mal wieder oben.
> Also die meisten Wege sind gut geräumt. Allerdings ist eine* Kurve extrem vereist*. Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau wie ichs beschrieben soll, aber nach der Kurve werden gerade Forstarbeiten durchgeführt, und vor der Kurve ist ne kurze sehr steile Abfahrt. Wer hier mit vollem Tempo runterbrettert kann seinen Sarg schon bestellen.
> Ansonsten sind auch die Trails recht gut befahrbar.



Ja die Stelle ist uns auch aufgefallen...


----------



## Noctis (24. Januar 2010)

> Meinst du Fahrradfahren in der Stadt? Relativ unkompliziert, man sollte aber keine Fahrradwege in falscher Richtung fahren, das kontrolliert die Polizei immer wieder mal


Sonst noch Fahrradtipps für KA?


----------



## Heili (24. Januar 2010)

Wie siehts eigentlich mit Trails am Kreuzelberg aus? Gibts da was interessantes außer der Energy-Race Strecke?


----------



## Eike. (24. Januar 2010)

Es ist schon länger her, dass ich da aktiv was gesucht habe. Wirklich erfolgreich war ich da nicht. Es gibt ein paar kurze Stücke aber jedesmal wenn ich was längeres gesucht habe stand ich irgendwann mitten im Wald. Wenn ich da hoch fahre dann eigentlich nur um zum Toter-Mann-Stein zu kommen.
Der Wattkopf taut übrigens langsam auf. Heute morgen war der Boden noch recht fest aber die letzte Abfahrt auf dem Strommasten-Downhill war ziemlich schlammig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mehrgrip (28. Januar 2010)

Hi @all wer ist heut mit dabei bei einer kleine Schneetour Wattkop?

Gruss


----------



## MBka (28. Januar 2010)

Bei mir ist leider erst Sonntag wieder möglich...


----------



## Eike. (28. Januar 2010)

Wann solls den losgehen?


----------



## mehrgrip (28. Januar 2010)

eben auf die Uhr geschaut also 17.15 is zeitl. besser am Parkplatz Wattkofp


----------



## mehrgrip (30. Januar 2010)

[email protected] fährt heut einer bin noch am überlegen, ob oder ob net?
Tour u. Länge wäre mir Wurst .

Gruss


----------



## Phil88 (30. Januar 2010)

also mir is das glaub ich zu glatt heute... und die uni freut sich auch wenn ich den tag am schreibtisch verbring...


----------



## mehrgrip (30. Januar 2010)

ja schwierig abzuschätzen entweder matsch oder glätte... denke auch das es schonmal besseres wetter zum biken gab


----------



## Rasender Robert (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo!

Wer hat morgen Zeit/Lust auf eine Tour? Strecke und Startzeit sind noch völlig offen. 

Gruß
Robert


----------



## mehrgrip (30. Januar 2010)

bin dabei, allerdings hätte ich lust auf was bissel längeres ... sofern das Wetter mitmacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasender Robert (30. Januar 2010)

Super! Wo wollen wir denn langfahren? Was langes (von Forbach/Bühl) Richtung Schwarzwaldhochstraße) oder eher was kürzeres (Wattkopf, Bad Herrenalb)?

Die Schneelage ist schwer einzuschätzen, war jemand vor kurzem rund um die B500 unterwegs? Auf den Webcams sieht es nach ziemlich viel Schnee aus. Am Wattkopf wirds eher matschig/gefroren sein, als das Schnee liegt.

Robert


----------



## mehrgrip (30. Januar 2010)

also ich schließ mich einfach an , egal was - wobei wenns länger wird, würd ich das bevorzugen


----------



## Eike. (30. Januar 2010)

Mir hängt der Wattkopf ja auch langsam zum Hals raus aber in Bad Herrenalb und höher ist momentan schieben angesagt. Was noch gehen dürfte ist der Tote-Mann oder Pfad, halt alles was unter 400m bleibt. Da könnte es dafür recht matschig sein, wir haben seit gestern teilweise 5° Plus.


----------



## LittleBoomer (30. Januar 2010)

War heute am Wattkopf joggen. Die Zugangswege sind eisig aber weiter oben sind gut griffige Passagen dabei.


----------



## Rasender Robert (30. Januar 2010)

Ok, mit dem Schnee habt ihr wohl recht ... als ich vor drei Wochen von Bühl aus nach Sand hochgefahren bin, konnte ich auch die halbe Strecke schieben.

Von daher würde ich morgen den Wattkopf vorziehen. Je nach Wetter kann man da ja länger oder auch ein bischen kürzer fahren.

14:00 Abfahrt ist das ok? Den Treffpunkt habe ich mir gerade mal bei Eike geklaut:

Parkplatz Kaisereiche

Gruß
Robert


----------



## mehrgrip (30. Januar 2010)

wir können ja entweder mahlbergturm und wegle trail, oder einfach schwarze route und totermann trail, sind halt beides mittelgroße touren. bin um 14.00 am parkplatz 
gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (31. Januar 2010)

Tja das Thema Fahrradfahren ist dann für heute gegessen. Wenn das Wetter etwas besser wird fahr ich nachher für eine Schneeschuhtour nach Bad Herrenalb, mit dem Bike wär man eh auch zu Fuß unterwegs


----------



## mehrgrip (31. Januar 2010)

Verdammt - meinst nicht wir können fahren am Wattkopf?


----------



## Eike. (31. Januar 2010)

Runter schon, hoch nicht.


----------



## mehrgrip (31. Januar 2010)

egal ich fahre, hab lust auf Schnee bin um 14.00 am Parkplatz


----------



## Rasender Robert (31. Januar 2010)

Genau, wir versuchen es einfach mal. Am Wattkopf ist man ja nie weit weg von der Zivilisation und geräumten straßen.

Bis nachher!

Robert


----------



## hillsrider (31. Januar 2010)

Damn zu spät gesehn... 
Sagt dann wies war bitte


----------



## KA-Biker (31. Januar 2010)

Patrick wie wars?


----------



## Rasender Robert (31. Januar 2010)

Hallo!

Es war ganz gut heute: In tieferen Lagen sehr griffiger Schnee, auch nicht zu viel davon. Weiter oben in Richtung Toter Mann Trail gabs dann ziemlich viel Schnee, sodass wir teilweise doch schieben mussten ... hielt sich aber in Grenzen.

Alles in allem:

Robert


----------



## mehrgrip (31. Januar 2010)

Hi Patrick na wieder von der boot mit oder ohne boot zurück?
Tour war für die Witterung ok, eher was fürs Auge wie zum Fahren.
Schaun wir mal wie kommende Woche sich das Wetter so entwickelt, ich meld mich bei dir
Gruss :-D


----------



## KA-Biker (1. Februar 2010)

Nächstes Wochenende ist schlecht, ich hab einiges zu lernen. Ich schreib in der Woche drauf BWL,VBL und Rechnungswesen..-.-. Aber das Wochenende 13.+14. muss ich nochmal raus bevor ich am 18. nochmal am Arm operiert werde und danach wieder 4 Wochen aussetze. Ich meld mich. Vielleicht mal noch mit ner dritten oder vierten Person


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lovac (2. Februar 2010)

Ich war heute morgen am wattkopf und an manchen stellen ist ziemlich rutschig gewesen, so daß dieses bild entstehen konnte:


----------



## matou (2. Februar 2010)

Radon *Slide* würde ich mal sagen.


----------



## LittleBoomer (2. Februar 2010)

mal schauen ob ich Euch mal erkenne. Ich bin 2-3 mal / Woche joggend da oben am Wattkopf unterwegs und 1x radelnd. (Ich wohn ja da unterm Turm,nein, nicht im Wildsaugehege ). Ich zerre Euch dann vom Radl. (Wo finde ich denn die Smilies hier ?). Bis dann.....


----------



## lovac (2. Februar 2010)

matou schrieb:


> Radon *Slide* würde ich mal sagen.



im wahren sinne des wortes!


----------



## lovac (2. Februar 2010)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> mal schauen ob ich Euch mal erkenne. Ich bin 2-3 mal / Woche joggend da oben am Wattkopf unterwegs und 1x radelnd. (Ich wohn ja da unterm Turm,nein, nicht im Wildsaugehege ). Ich zerre Euch dann vom Radl. (Wo finde ich denn die Smilies hier ?). Bis dann.....



ich habe immer das dabei: http://www.asmc.de/images/product_images/popup_images/102866_0.jpg ==> könnte zur kollateralschäden führen


----------



## mehrgrip (6. Februar 2010)

Moin, is heute jemand dabei, würd gern ne runde drehen ca 50-60km und ein paar Hm 
wo is mir fast Wurst, hoffe Wetter hält.
bzw am liebsten würd ich gern in die pfalz fahren
Gruss


----------



## Rasender Robert (6. Februar 2010)

Hallo!

Heute siehts bei mir schlecht aus, morgen hätte ich Zeit. Wo, wann und was steht noch nicht fest. Wer würde morgen fahren?

Gruß

Robert


----------



## Eike. (6. Februar 2010)

In der Pfalz liegt in den oberen Lagen wahrscheinlich noch recht viel Schnee und vor allem Eis rum. Das gleiche gilt nach den Bildern von der Dobel-Webcam auch für Bad Herrenalb. Wenn sich Mitfahrer finden würde ich morgen von Baden-Baden aus eine Tour über die Yburg und den Fremersberg fahren. Das geht nicht ganz so weit rauf und müsste gut fahrbar sein.


----------



## Rasender Robert (6. Februar 2010)

Eike, das hört sich gut an! Da bin ich morgen dabei. Weißt du schon, wann du starten willst?

Gruß
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil88 (6. Februar 2010)

morgen geht leider nich...


----------



## Eike. (6. Februar 2010)

Frühester Zeitpunkt wäre halb elf am Bahnhof Baden-Baden. Später geht von mir aus auch, früher nicht - ist ja schließlich Wochenende


----------



## Rasender Robert (6. Februar 2010)

Hallo!

Mit halb elf in Baden-Baden könnte ich gut leben, da gibt es einen genau passenden Zug ab Karlsruhe.

Robert


----------



## johans (6. Februar 2010)

Schade, morgen geht bei mir leider auch nicht...
Aber in den Semesterferien ist sicher mehr Zeit


----------



## Eike. (6. Februar 2010)

Rasender Robert schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Mit halb elf in Baden-Baden könnte ich gut leben, da gibt es einen genau passenden Zug ab Karlsruhe.
> 
> Robert




So ein Zufall


----------



## Don Stefano (6. Februar 2010)

Steht der Termin morgen früh? Ich wär auch dabei!

Muss ich mit dem Zug hinfahren oder geht's auch mit dem Auto (wegen der Rückfahrt, geht die wieder ab Baden Oos)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (6. Februar 2010)

Jau wenn es morgen früh nicht gerade schifft um 10:30 am Bahnhof. Geplant ist auch ab Baden-Baden HBF wieder zurück zu fahren, du kannst also auch mit dem Auto kommen.


----------



## Don Stefano (6. Februar 2010)

Dann schau ich morgen um 9 noch mal rein ...


----------



## Eike. (7. Februar 2010)

Zwar nicht gerade Traumwetter aber hauptsache es regnet nicht. Also bis später.


----------



## Don Stefano (7. Februar 2010)

Okidoki.


----------



## Noctis (7. Februar 2010)

wie is denn gerade das Wetter bei euch auf den Trails?
Hier schmilzt momentan wieder alles :supi:


----------



## Eike. (7. Februar 2010)

Sehr unterschiedlich. Teilweise wird es grad sehr schlammig aber man muss halt in die richtigen Ecken ausweichen. Um Baden-Baden rum war es aber nicht so schlimm. Am Rad kleben hauptsächlich nasse Tannennaden aber kaum Schlamm. Schnee gibt es noch auf einigen Wegen oberhalb von 400m aber das dürfte in einer Woche auch weg sein wenn es nicht wieder dauerhaft kalt wird.


----------



## ka1saa (7. Februar 2010)

aufm wattkopf oben wars gestern abartig schlammig, waldarbeiten auf grad aufgetautem boden... hat keinen spaß gemacht. naja, die erde im hinterhof (wo das rad gewaschen wird) will ja auch mal wieder aufgefüllt werden ^^.


----------



## KA-Biker (8. Februar 2010)

Ich hab gestern das Bike im Keller gelassen und bin auf diese Messe(Fahrrad.Markt.Zukunft)
Ein absoluter Reinfall für 7 euro und 4 euro Parkgebühren(1/2 DM-Arena von der Größe). Da ist echt jeder größere Radladen besser als das.
Zum Vergleich, bei der Eurobike haben wir 8euro bezahlt für 6 volle Hallen.

Einmal, nie mehr.! Nicht empfehlenswert


----------



## Eike. (8. Februar 2010)

HÃ¤tte ich dir gleich sagen kÃ¶nnen wenn du vorher gefragt hÃ¤ttest  Als es die letzten Jahre noch in der Gartenhalle war und ich gegenÃ¼ber gewohnt habe bin ich fÃ¼r 2,50â¬ oder so mit dem Nachmittagsticket rein, dafÃ¼r wars ok. Jetzt lohnt es sich halt nur wenn man auch auf diese Outdoormesse will in der sie jetzt eingebettet ist.


----------



## KA-Biker (8. Februar 2010)

Auch dann nicht Eike. Ich dachte es sei vielleicht besser als letztes Jahr. War ja groß angeprießen das alles größer und besser sei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (8. Februar 2010)

Ahoi Matrosen,

wie wars bei euch am Wochenende in Baden-Baden? Wars fahrbar oder ebenfalls knietiefer Siff?


----------



## Eike. (8. Februar 2010)

Ein paar Meter schieben in 10-15cm Pappschnee waren auch dabei aber überwiegend schneefrei und vor allem kaum Schlamm. Die Gegend scheint für die Übergangszeit ideal zu sein.


----------



## lowrider89 (8. Februar 2010)

Also hier ist endlich der ganze Schnee weg!! War gestern mit mein Bruder und ein Kollege SMDH und Panoramaweg fahren war echt sau geil schön Grip aufm Boden gehabt und es war überraschender weise auch nicht schalmmig  Was wir eigentlich gedacht haben^^


----------



## st-bike (9. Februar 2010)

Hallo

dann waren das eure Spuren, die ich gesehen habe? Bin so zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr vom Wattkopf runter zum neuen Fluchtunnel. 
Ich bin endlich mal wieder in der Gegend (bin sonst beruflich in München) und habe auch mein Rad dabei. Wollte diese Woche öfters mal fahren um nach ner längeren Pause wieder in Form zu kommen. Wenn also jemand fährt und auf mich am Berg warten will ... Ab 17 uhr wäre was möglich. Morgen z.B., wenn das wetter mit spielt.


----------



## mehrgrip (9. Februar 2010)

hi falls jemand mitfahren will, kleine Runde wattkopf oder so
wir treffen uns am Parplatz aber oberhalb des Friedhofs- sprich Fuss Wattkopf.
16.45Uhr 
Gruss P


----------



## KA-Biker (10. Februar 2010)

Fährt wer am WE?


----------



## lowrider89 (10. Februar 2010)

Mal schaun wenns Wetter passt dann ja^^


----------



## Eike. (10. Februar 2010)

So wie es im Moment ausschaut werde ich wieder nach Baden-Baden fahren. Bad Herrenalb und Pfalz fallen wegen Schnee noch aus und am Wattkopf war ich jetzt langsam auch oft genug.


----------



## Don Stefano (10. Februar 2010)

Samstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (10. Februar 2010)

Schaumermal, die Wetterglaskugel ist grad zur Reperatur.


----------



## Waldgeist (10. Februar 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Schaumermal, die Wetterglaskugel ist grad zur Reperatur.



die ist doch wohl eingefroren oder -geschneit, hä?


----------



## KA-Biker (10. Februar 2010)

morgen Neuschnee...


----------



## Eike. (12. Februar 2010)

Tja das Thema hat sich dann erstmal erledigt


----------



## lowrider89 (12. Februar 2010)

Tja so sehe ich das auch  Blöder Schnee soll endlich abhauen


----------



## Waldgeist (12. Februar 2010)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Tja so sehe ich das auch  Blöder Schnee soll endlich abhauen



wie wäre es mit Einmachen in Gläser oder einfrieren? Wer weiß, ob es im nächsten Winter schneit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (12. Februar 2010)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit Einmachen in Gläser oder einfrieren? Wer weiß, ob es im nächsten Winter schneit.




Hallo Nachbar,

ich bin dir noch ne Tour schuldig:

morgen 14:00 Uhr ? Wegkreuz am Ende des Rötlingweges ? 1-2 Stunden ?

Grüße

MK


----------



## Eike. (12. Februar 2010)

Bericht von der Front:
Bin gerade von der Kaiereiche zum Bismarckturm und über die Treppen wieder runter. Es geht besser als ich dachte und wenn man nicht gerade mal wegrutscht ist es sogar komplett fahrbar. Der Schnee ist halt sehr locker und klebt nicht an den Rädern. Am besten geht es noch wenn man eine neue Spur ziehen kann, da wo schon viele Fußgänger durchgeackert sind kommt man nicht mehr so gut vorwärts. Bergab gings natürlich aber der Brüller wars auch net unbedingt.


----------



## LittleBoomer (13. Februar 2010)

So sahs heute Mittag Richtung Wattkopf-Sendemast aus:





wie Eike schon sagte, fahren ging einigermaßen, aber wirklich Spaß hat mir das Geeiere nicht gemacht.


----------



## matou (13. Februar 2010)

Bergrunter wars auf alle Fälle lustig...Pulverschnee ist schneeell.


----------



## lovac (13. Februar 2010)

Und so sah es heute Nachmittag am Strommasten aus: an manchen Stellen ging alles problemlos...









...und an manchen halt nicht


----------



## black soul (15. Februar 2010)

jetzt weiss ich auch wer die spuren am strommasten gezogen hat.
der zick-zack runter war auch sehr lustig.

LittleBoomer

wenn du nochmal alleine fährst


----------



## Noctis (16. Februar 2010)

aaaalso: ich wär in KA.
Wie siehts Donnerstag gegen 13-14 Uhr aus?
würd gern was 20kilo freeridedreckschleudertaugliches fahren.

Greets, Noc


----------



## Eike. (16. Februar 2010)

Donnerstag Nachmittag bin ich schon verplant. Bei deinen "Anforderungen" kommt aber eigentlich eh nur der Strommastendownhill in Frage, bei allem anderen wirst du dich vermutlich fragen wieso du dafür 20kg den Berg raufgeschoben hast


----------



## Noctis (16. Februar 2010)

naja, ich schieb ja nicht 
Hat sonst wer Zeit mir KA zu zeigen?


----------



## lowrider89 (17. Februar 2010)

Also ich könnte am Sa, aber das bringt dir glaube ja eh nichts oder?
MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noctis (18. Februar 2010)

da meckert meine Freundin 
morgen vormittag?


----------



## lowrider89 (18. Februar 2010)

Nuja könnte man einrichten^^ Obwohl mir Nachmittags lieber wäre aber dann soll es ja regnen. Laut Wetter.de soll es dann auch gut runter kommen 
Kennste dich bissle aus in KA weil am besten wäre es wenn wir uns dann in Ettlingen treffen.
So bin mal wieder weg ich adde dich dann mal im ICQ dann können wir dann weiter reden 

MFG


----------



## Eike. (20. Februar 2010)

Nachdem sich das Wetter ja scheinbar beruhigt hat (vorhin hats so heftig geschneit wie noch nie dieses Jahr) wär heute noch eine Runde über den Wattkopf drin, will jemand mitkommen? Die Abfahrtszeit ist wurscht, hauptsache es fängt nicht wieder an zu regnen/schneien.

Edit
Na so eine Überraschung, es regnet mal wieder also heute passiert nichts mehr. Ob morgen was geht seh ich dann, die Vorhersage wird auch immer schlechter.


----------



## Noctis (20. Februar 2010)

wie passts euch nächsten Freitag? so gegen 13/14 Uhr
Dann würd ich früher zu ackern aufhören um mir die Umgebung zeigen zu lassen


----------



## Eike. (20. Februar 2010)

Müsste bei mir passen. Hoffentlich macht das Wetter dann besser mit.


----------



## Noctis (20. Februar 2010)

Sieht nach leichtem regen aus
wetter is mir aber egal. :^^


----------



## Don Stefano (20. Februar 2010)

Geht morgen wer fahren?


----------



## Eike. (20. Februar 2010)

Mal schauen was das Wetter macht.


----------



## Krustenking (20. Februar 2010)

Ich wäre morgen auch dabei. Bei fast jedem Wetter. Hab in letzter Zeit ein bischen Geld für Bike Klamotten ausgegeben, die dürfen sich auch ruhig mal lohnen.
Wäre aber dennoch für Sonnenschein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (21. Februar 2010)

Im Moment ist das Wetter ja noch sehr abwechslungsreich aber ab Mittag solls besser werden. Baden-Baden hat sich allerdings erledigt, da hat es über Nacht wieder geschneit also wirds doch wieder der Wattkopf. Mal abwarten wie es sich macht, ich peile so 13 Uhr an.


----------



## Krustenking (21. Februar 2010)

Oha, da erblicke ich doch tatsächlich gerade die ersten blauen Flecken am Himmel. Schein ja tatsächlich besser zu werden. Falls sich bis 13.00 kein Orkan oder Schneesturm aufbaut oder ein Komet auf beim Bike stürzt fahr ich dann wohl mit.


----------



## Eike. (21. Februar 2010)

Ok dann sagen wir 13 Uhr an der Hedwigsquelle? Oder lieber 13:30? Du hast ja den längeren Weg


----------



## Krustenking (21. Februar 2010)

13.00 an der Quelle passt. Ich versuch pünktlich zu sein aber es ist immernoch recht windig, je nachdem wie er weht musst du vll ein paar Minuten auf mich warten. Bis dann.


----------



## Eike. (21. Februar 2010)

Klar kein Problem. Bis später


----------



## Don Stefano (21. Februar 2010)

Ich werd's auch versuchen pünktlich zu sein, kann 5-10 Minuten später werden. Direkt an der Quelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (21. Februar 2010)

Ist der Wattkopf bzw. der Smdh gut befahrbar?


----------



## Eike. (21. Februar 2010)

Ja an der Quelle, wir warten dann bis alle da sind.
@funbiker
Schnee dürfte keiner mehr da sein dafür ist es seit Tagen zu warm. Vermutlich wirds halt recht schlammig sein.


----------



## funbiker9 (21. Februar 2010)

Danke für die Info Eike


----------



## johans (21. Februar 2010)

Hat jemand morgen Zeit und Lust? Wird wohl auf Wattkopf hinauslaufen, es sei denn jemand hat nen anderen Vorschlag. Zeitlich bin ich ebenfalls flexibel.


----------



## Eike. (21. Februar 2010)

Wann willst du denn los? Mach dich auf eine üble Schlammschlacht gefasst, ich war schon lange nicht mehr so eingesaut  Den letzten Abschnitt vom SMDH (das kurze Stück, das an der Gabelung unterhalb von der Quelle rauskommt) sollte man meiden das ist der reinste Sumpf.


----------



## johans (21. Februar 2010)

So wie es aussieht wird es morgen ja recht unbeständig, und auf Regen bin ich nicht so scharf... Ich würde deshalb jetzt vorläufig einfach mal 11 Uhr Hedwigsquelle sagen, wenn es dann grad regnet könnte man auch spontan auf den Nachmittag hoffen. Passt das bei dir?


----------



## Eike. (21. Februar 2010)

Können wir so machen wobei nach der Vorhersage wohl der Nachmittag besser wird.


----------



## johans (21. Februar 2010)

Ja nach der Vorhersage ist der Nachmittag wohl echt geschickter... 14 Uhr Hedwigsquelle?


----------



## Eike. (22. Februar 2010)

Komisch, ich hatte doch gestern abend nochmal was geschrieben und nu isses weg 
Im Moment sieht es ja noch nicht so verlockend aus, ich wäre deswegen auch für den frühen Nachmittag. 14 Uhr an der Quelle ist ok.


----------



## johans (22. Februar 2010)

Gut dann bis nachher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (22. Februar 2010)

Ich fürchte das ganze fällt gerade ins Wasser. Es regnet recht stark und sieht nicht danach aus als ob es in der nächsten Zeit damit aufhört. Meteomedia ist ja ziemlich zuverlässig aber für heute waren die wohl etwas zu optimistisch.


----------



## johans (22. Februar 2010)

Ja so wie es gerade regnet sinkt meine Motivation auch rapide... vielleicht siehts ja in ner Stunde besser aus, mal schauen. Also 14 Uhr hat sich von meiner Seite aus erledigt.


----------



## Eike. (22. Februar 2010)

Ich mach dann mal Mittagessen und schau später nochmal rein.


----------



## johans (22. Februar 2010)

Jetzt siehts auf einmal super aus! Noch dabei, 15 Uhr?


----------



## Eike. (22. Februar 2010)

Ja das Wetter ist heute mal wieder sehr abwechslungsreich. 15 Uhr werd ich nicht schaffen, 15:30 würd passen. Lang genug hell ist es ja.


----------



## johans (22. Februar 2010)

alles klar, dann 15.30 Uhr, hoffentlich hälts so lang!


----------



## Eike. (22. Februar 2010)

Glaub schon, auf dem Radarbild ist im Westen nichts mehr zu sehen.

Update: 11°C = > kurze Hose


----------



## black soul (22. Februar 2010)

> Den letzten Abschnitt vom SMDH (das kurze Stück, das an der Gabelung unterhalb von der Quelle rauskommt) sollte man meiden das ist der reinste Sumpf.




weicheier

danach sind wir am sonntag ins cafe in ettlingen. nett und freundlich wie immer und draussen


----------



## mehrgrip (24. Februar 2010)

krass, eben über den Artikel gestolpert....

http://www.ka-news.de/region/pforzh...tuerzten-Mountainbiker-im-Wald;art6217,357566


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowrider89 (24. Februar 2010)

Heftig zum glück hatte er ein Handy dabei! Und wünsche dem gestürtzten Biker aufjedenfall eine gute Besserung


----------



## LittleBoomer (24. Februar 2010)

Ui, mal was anderes. Also passt auf Euch auf.....

http://www.ka-news.de/region/pforzh...tuerzten-Mountainbiker-im-Wald;art6217,357566


----------



## KA-Biker (24. Februar 2010)

Handy sollte man wirklich immer dabei haben.
Da kann man nur gute Besserung wünschen.


----------



## Eike. (26. Februar 2010)

Kommt morgen jemand mit nach Bad Herrenalb? Da der Schnee ziemlich weg sein müsste will ich mal wieder auf den Bernstein und Mahlberg. Wann es los geht ist mir ziemlich egal, es soll ja den ganzen Tag sonnig werden.


----------



## Eike. (27. Februar 2010)

Falls sich nicht noch jemand meldet werde ich warscheinlich um 12:55 in BH am Bahnhof starten, später geht aber auch noch.


----------



## johans (28. Februar 2010)

Und, wie wars rund um Bad Herrenalb? Schon wieder weitgehend schneefrei und gut fahrbar? Wenn das Wetter nächste Woche passt wär ich auf jeden Fall nochmal dabei, oder evtl auch zur Badener Höhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (28. Februar 2010)

Bis die Badener Höhe frei ist wird noch mindestens ein bis zwei Wochen dauern und da oben kann es auch gut nochmal schneien. Westlich von Bad Herrenalb (also vor allem Bernstein und Mahlberg) ist aber schon problemlos fahrbar. Schnee liegt nur noch an sehr wenig Stellen und dürfte die nächsten Tage komplett wegschmelzen, bis Mittwoch ist ja viel Sonne angekündigt.


----------



## Eike. (1. März 2010)

Kommt heute Nachmittag/Abend jemand mit um nachzuschauen ob die Trails am Bernstein noch da oder vom Winde verweht sind?

Es geht um 15:55 am Bahnhof Bad Herrrenalb los.


----------



## Eike. (1. März 2010)

Tja das war nix. Die Bahn war so voll, dass ich mich mit dem Bike da nicht reindrücken wollte. Also hab ich statt dessen am Wattkopf aufgeräumt. Zum Glück sind recht wenig Bäume umgefallen, nur über dem Serpentinenweg lag einer aber der war so morsch, dass ich genug zur Seite räumen konnte das man außenrum fahren kann. Außerdem liegen natürlich massenhaft Äste und Laub rum da muss ein bischen aufpassen und ggf. langsamer machen. Am Strommastendownhill war ich allerdings nicht weil sich zwischenzeitlich die hinteren Bremsbeläge sprichtwörtlich dünne gemacht haben und der Reibwert von Metall auf Metall ist äußerst unbefriedigend.


----------



## Don Stefano (1. März 2010)

Hab auch gestern festgestellt, dass der Winter seinen Tribut am Material fordert: Stylo-Innenlager mit ordentlich Spiel und herben Quietschgeräuschen, solange kein Matsch drin ist.


----------



## matou (1. März 2010)

Das kommt für mich nicht überraschend. Ich hab mein Stylo-Innenlager bis jetzt jährlich wechseln müssen.


----------



## johans (1. März 2010)

Donnerstags sollen die Bahnen Richtung Bad Herrenalb immer recht leer sein hab ich gehört  Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Eike. (1. März 2010)

Wann hast du denn vor zu fahren? Ohne Licht sollte man gegen 18 Uhr aus dem Wald raus sein sonst wirds schnell zappenduster, also spätestens um 16 Uhr in BH los. Oder Flutlicht einpacken dann gibts Open End 
Ideal von den Bahnen her dürfte zwischen 14 und 15 Uhr sein. Das ist dann nach dem Schülerrush und dem Feierabendverkehr.


----------



## Cambria (1. März 2010)

matou schrieb:


> Das kommt für mich nicht überraschend. Ich hab mein Stylo-Innenlager bis jetzt jährlich wechseln müssen.



Jo meins ist auch durch. Ist kein Jahr alt.
Ich bin übrigens Ende des Monats wieder in Karlsruhe und freu mich auf ein paar Berge. Stockholm hat sich als ziemlich flach erwiesen


----------



## johans (1. März 2010)

Okay, da ich kein Flutlicht habe schlag ich für Donnerstag mal folgendes vor: 

S1 nach Bad Herrenalb, Abfahrt 14.10 Uhr am Marktplatz bzw 14.17 vorm Hbf

Was meinst du?


----------



## Eike. (1. März 2010)

Klingt gut, ich spring dann um 14:33 in Ettlingen auf. Hoffen wir mal, dass das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (2. März 2010)

Morgen soll der sonnigste Tag des Jahres (also bis jetzt) werden hat jemand Zeit und Lust das zu nutzen? Als Alternative wäre auch ein Nightride im Wattkopf drin.

Update: 
Um 20:30 gehts vom Parkplatz an der Kaisereiche los also das Licht nicht vergessen. Wer keins hat kann sich bei mir gerne das Sigma Mirage Evo Set ausleihen, ich bin ja jetzt potenter bestückt


----------



## Phil88 (3. März 2010)

grüß die trails von mir... ich bin so wies aussieht bis mitte april wegen klausuren, praktikum und umzug nicht mehr dabei


----------



## mehrgrip (3. März 2010)

hi will jemand heute mittag / nachmittag fahren? hätte lust und zeit würd gern was machen. gruss


----------



## hillsrider (3. März 2010)

Ich hätte Lust + Zeit + neues Bike, allerdings nen Platten


----------



## Eike. (3. März 2010)

hillsrider schrieb:


> Ich hätte Lust + Zeit + neues Bike, allerdings nen Platten



Äh bitte? Flickzeug und Luftpumpe werden einfach total überbewertet  
Beim Bike hast du dich ja wirklich verbessert, sehr schick.


----------



## mehrgrip (3. März 2010)

öhm ja und du kannst kein platten flicken oder wo ist der haken???
also ich bin mit arbeit fertig und hätte zeit auf nen Nightride klein u. fein, strecke ist mir wurst egal. also wie schauts aus ?
Gruss


----------



## Eike. (3. März 2010)

Schonmal auf Beitrag 928 geschaut?


----------



## mehrgrip (3. März 2010)

ahso ok bin dabei


----------



## Eike. (3. März 2010)

Wow, mit ner DX ist es schon was anderes als mit der Mirage EvoX  Damit ist der Sonnenuntergang in Zukunft kein Problem mehr.

Für morgen schauts gut aus, die Wettervorhersage wird immer besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eraser2704 (3. März 2010)

Hallo Jungs,

Bad Herrenalb am Donnerstag klingt gut. Bin dabei und um 14.10 am Marktplatz


----------



## johans (4. März 2010)

Alles klar, ein Studienkollege von mir kommt auch noch mit, dann sind wir schon zu viert. Bis nachher!


----------



## andi1969 (4. März 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wow, mit ner DX ist es schon was anderes als mit der Mirage EvoX  Damit ist der Sonnenuntergang in Zukunft kein Problem mehr.
> 
> Für morgen schauts gut aus, die Wettervorhersage wird immer besser



*Lichtviagra hell das Teil oder.....*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. März 2010)

Hat am Sonntag jemand Lust auf einen NR?

Friedhof Ettlingen Parkplatz 20.30 und dann entweder Wattkopf oder evtl. auch Toter Mann.


----------



## Nerd (14. März 2010)

Würde ich nicht empfehlen. 
Bin gestern den Wattkopf gefahren, da ist es auf den Wegen aufgrund des angetauten Schnees teilweise so seifig, dass ich nur übelst rumgerutscht bin und teilweise nicht mal geringste Steigungen bewältigen konnte. 
Und ich fand die Swampthing bisher genial griffig, egal ob Matsch, gefrorener Boden oder Neuschnee.
SMDH runter ging dann alledings überraschend gut ;-)


----------



## mehrgrip (16. März 2010)

hi ich will heute event. an den Wattkopf,
a: lohnt es sich oder kann man bzgl. des tauwetters eh nicht fahren?
b: sofern jemand auch Lust hat, kann gerne mitfahren, Uhrzeit gegen Nachmittag oder Abend 
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krustenking (16. März 2010)

Warst du fahren ? Wenn ja, wie wars ?


----------



## Eike. (16. März 2010)

Würde mich auch interessieren, aus dem Fenster schauts gut aus.


----------



## mehrgrip (17. März 2010)

HI ich war leider nicht fahren gestern, sprich ich schliesse mich eurer Frage an... ???
Wobei ich heute einen neuen Versuch anvisiere bzgl. Wattkopf mal testen, also gleiches Spiel wie gestern, wer hätte später Lust so gegen Nachmittag ab ca. 16.30 Uhr könnte ich am Parkplatz Wattkopf sein.


----------



## LittleBoomer (17. März 2010)

ich war von 17:30 bis 18:30, falls es jemanden interessiert....
Von Ende Rötlingweg über Wattkopfsender wieder bis runter bis Käppele
wars matschig. Wo es dann runter geht zur Hedwigsquelle ist es anfangs auch matschig, da dort alles abgeholzt wurde und die schweren Maschinen (nicht die MTBs) ihren Teil dazu beigetragen haben. Wieder hoch zum Kaiser-Wilhelm-Platz und Ernst-Friedrich-Platz (?) wars kein Problem (ist ja teilweise auch Asphalt). Die Enblicke in den SMDH die ich hatte sahen eigenlich recht gut und trocken aus....

Ich habe einen MTBer getroffen. Würde mich interessieren, ob der auch hier im Forum rumfährt. Auf dem Käppele, blonde längere Haare, Helm mit rot drin, Ich glaube ein Cube AMS 125 oder 100 gesehen zu haben.
Kennt den jemand ?

Grüße


----------



## Eike. (17. März 2010)

Ich werd heute wahrscheinlich auch eine Runde drehen aber eher gegen Abend. 
@Patrick
Wenns mir reicht häng ich mich ran.


----------



## mehrgrip (17. März 2010)

Hi Eike, wann würdest du denn fahren?
vielleicht häng ich mich ja auch bei dir dran.


----------



## Eike. (17. März 2010)

Weis ich noch nicht, ich sag rechtzeitig Bescheid.


----------



## Krustenking (17. März 2010)

Ich fahr heute auf jeden Fall auch. Aber eher früher, vll so gegen 13.30.

So, ich fahr jetzt schon los. Bin komplett in Schwarz/Rot unterwegs, vllt trifft man sich ja.


----------



## Eike. (17. März 2010)

Vor 18 Uhr klappts heute bei mir nicht aber wenn jemand Lust auf einen Nightride hat bin ich dabei.


----------



## Krustenking (17. März 2010)

So, bin zurück. Man kann wieder wunderbar fahren, alles weitestgehend trocken. Nur vereinzelt noch ein paar Schmelzwasserpfützen und ein paar Wege die noch ein bissel schlammig sind z.B. an der Quelle links hoch. Auf den Trails an sich sind keine rutschigen/schlammigen Stellen mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mehrgrip (17. März 2010)

Hi ich war vorhin spontan dann doch noch ne Runde drehen, Schnee is weg, dafür bissel Schlamm und paar Pfützen aber im großen und ganzen super befahrbar -endlich.
Jetzt kanns ja endlich wieder los gehen!!!


----------



## Eike. (17. März 2010)

Kommt morgen jemand mit nach Bad Herrenalb? Am Bernstein liegt vielleicht noch ein bischen Schnee aber viel kanns nicht sein. Die Zeit ist relativ egal, von mir aus auch mit Licht in den Abend rein.


----------



## FlyingWings (18. März 2010)

Lust hätte ich ja schon bei dem Bombenwetter...
Aber werd wohl erst noch ein paar Pflichten erledigen und dann spontan schauen, ob es noch am späten Nachmittag für ne Runde reicht... 

Geht denn sonst jemand am Samstag fahren?
Werde vermutlich ziemlich verkatert sein und mich sowieso nicht intellektuell anstrengen können... Und manchmal tut dann ein bisschen schwitzen ganz gut... Schön wären allerdings etwas gediegenere Anstiege und ein nicht allzu früher Start...


----------



## Eike. (18. März 2010)

Sag einfach Bescheid, ich werde wahrscheinlich doch auch nur eine Runde am Wattkopf drehen.

Fürs Wochenende ist die Vorhersage leider sehr bescheiden aber wenn es doch besser wird will ich auf jeden Fall fahren.


----------



## johans (18. März 2010)

Also bei ner Wattkopfrunde bin ich dabei, Bad Herrenalb dauert mir heute zu lang. Später Nachmittag wäre gut, so dass es noch nicht zu dunkel ist.

16.30 Uhr Hedwigsquelle, wie hört sich das an?


----------



## Eike. (18. März 2010)

johans schrieb:


> 16.30 Uhr Hedwigsquelle, wie hört sich das an?



Passt.


----------



## Nerd (18. März 2010)

Will auch fahren gehen, 16:30h werde ich aber vermutlich nicht schaffen, also nicht warten.
Ist aber auch nicht tragisch, da ich letzte Woche nach 5 Monaten Zwangspause das erste Mal wieder auf dem Rad saß und deshalb "etwas gemütlicher" den Berg hoch fahre, um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken. ;-)
Aber vielleicht sieht man sich ja!


----------



## mehrgrip (18. März 2010)

hi ich bin später um 15.00 vorm Vogelbräu bzw. 
kurz danach am Parkplatz Wattkopf.
Falls jemand so früh schon kann, würd mich freuen auf Gesellschaft.
gruss Patrick


----------



## El-Chico (19. März 2010)

Hi, falls jemand Lust hat mal ne Runde mit nem blutigen Anfänger zu drehen, würde ich mich freuen mich als Anfänger anzubieten 

Achja: Bike ist leide nur ein Cube Attention...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jecu (19. März 2010)

@El-Chico: Ein Cube Attention ist doch keine schlechte Basis für den Anfang. 
Hast du Geländeerfahrung? Welche Streckenlänge / Anspruch stellst du dir vor?


----------



## eraser2704 (20. März 2010)

Ich plane Dienstag ne Tour zu fahren, wenn es bis dahin aufgehört hat zu regnen  Dachte an Hedwigsquelle -> Wattkopf -> weiter Richtung Süden und irgendwo parallel zurück.


----------



## El-Chico (20. März 2010)

jecu schrieb:


> @El-Chico: Ein Cube Attention ist doch keine schlechte Basis für den Anfang.
> Hast du Geländeerfahrung? Welche Streckenlänge / Anspruch stellst du dir vor?



Was stellst du dir denn unter Geändeerfahrung vor? Ich war schon mal im Wald, falls du nur das meinst 

Streckenlänge wäre ich bis so 40/50km dabei... Anspruchsvolle Strecken im Raum Karlsruhe kann ich mir ja kaum vorstellen, da es hier irgendwie an Bergen mangelt


----------



## andi1969 (20. März 2010)

El-Chico schrieb:


> ... Anspruchsvolle Strecken im Raum Karlsruhe kann ich mir ja kaum vorstellen, da es hier irgendwie an Bergen mangelt



* Man merkt das Du Anfänger bist  der is gut der Gag*


----------



## matou (20. März 2010)

El-Chico schrieb:


> Was stellst du dir denn unter Geändeerfahrung vor? Ich war schon mal im Wald, falls du nur das meinst



Schau Dir mal die Singletrailskala an - dannach kann man ganz gut einschätzen was geht und was nicht.




El-Chico schrieb:


> Anspruchsvolle Strecken im Raum Karlsruhe kann ich mir ja kaum vorstellen, da es hier irgendwie an Bergen mangelt



Sehr geil! Der Samstag ist gerettet.  Kleiner Tip, welches Mittelgebirge beginnt im Süden von KA?


----------



## El-Chico (20. März 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> * Man merkt das Du Anfänger bist  der is gut der Gag*



Menno  war halt noch nich viel hier unterwegs mit nem Rad...



matou schrieb:


> Schau Dir mal die Singletrailskala an - dannach kann man ganz gut einschätzen was geht und was nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> Sehr geil! Der Samstag ist gerettet.  Kleiner Tip, welches Mittelgebirge beginnt im Süden von KA?





Ok das mit der Skala werd ich mir mal anlesen..

Mittelgebirge unter Karlsruhe..Öhm Harz?... Oder vielleicht der Schwarzwald?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (20. März 2010)

El-Chico schrieb:


> Menno  war halt noch nich viel hier unterwegs mit nem Rad...



Nimms nicht so schwer, da muss man durch 
Besonders für einen Anfänger gibt es wirklich direkt von Karlsruhe aus einige anpruchsvolle Trails, schau dir mal den Wattkopf an oder lass es ihn noch besser zeigen. Ich kenn da jemanden der wohnt nicht weit weg  Klar die sind mangels viel Höhenunterschied nicht sehr lang dürften aber für einige Monate absolut ausreichend. Und wenn du dann mehr Herausforderung suchst musst du dafür auch nicht weit fahren. Nur so als kleiner Tipp: der höchste Berg des Nordschwarzwalds ist nicht weit weg und da reden wir dann schon von Höhenunterschieden von bis zu 1000hm.


----------



## andi1969 (20. März 2010)

El-Chico schrieb:


> Menno  war halt noch nich viel hier unterwegs mit nem Rad...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Kraichgau ist auch noch da....Nördlich von Karlruhe*


----------



## El-Chico (20. März 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Nimms nicht so schwer, da muss man durch
> Besonders für einen Anfänger gibt es wirklich direkt von Karlsruhe aus einige anpruchsvolle Trails, schau dir mal den Wattkopf an oder lass es ihn noch besser zeigen. Ich kenn da jemanden der wohnt nicht weit weg  Klar die sind mangels viel Höhenunterschied nicht sehr lang dürften aber für einige Monate absolut ausreichend. Und wenn du dann mehr Herausforderung suchst musst du dafür auch nicht weit fahren. Nur so als kleiner Tipp: der höchste Berg des Nordschwarzwalds ist nicht weit weg und da reden wir dann schon von Höhenunterschieden von bis zu 1000hm.


 

Mh ok der Wattkopf sieht in googlemaps schon mal nich schlecht aus 

Gibts da zufällig auch eine ausgeschilderte Strecke? Sprich dass ich da mal in nem eigenen Tempo durcheiern könnte?


----------



## Eike. (20. März 2010)

Es gibt von Ettlingen ausgeschilderte Routen die für den Anfang wahrscheinlich gar nicht schlecht sind, es sind sogar ein paar Trailstücke dabei. Als Anfänger wirst du ja zum Beispiel mit dem Strommastendownhill eh nicht viel anfangen können.
Zur Zeit ist allerdings ziemlich viel wegen Waldarbeiten gesperrt da tut man sich ohne Ortskenntnis natürlich etwas schwer eine Umfahrung zu finden.


----------



## LittleBoomer (20. März 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Zur Zeit ist allerdings ziemlich viel wegen Waldarbeiten gesperrt da tut man sich ohne Ortskenntnis natürlich etwas schwer eine Umfahrung zu finden.



Bin heute ca. 20 km auf dem Wattkopf und dem Edelberg unterwegs gewesen. Es war nur die Strecke von GW zum Fallbrunnen gesperrt.
Sonst habe ich nix gesperrtes gesehen....


----------



## KA-Biker (20. März 2010)

...So...ich hab den Samstag sinnvoll genutzt und meine neuste Errungenschaft in die Heimat geholt.


----------



## matou (20. März 2010)

Seeehr schick!!
Langzeitberichte hinsichtlich Cheetah-Qualität sind erwünscht - das Mountain Spirit steht immernoch mit auf meiner Liste.


----------



## KA-Biker (20. März 2010)

Also ich hab mit sehr vielen Cheetah-Fahrer Kontakt. Der längste hat sein Rad knapp 3 Jahre. Die haben mir nur gutes berichtet.

Falls du dich ein bisschen mit der Marke befasst hast, wirst du sicher auch die alten Treads kennen von 2000-2004 die nicht immer positiv waren.

Aber scheint sich alles zum positiven gewendet haben - Ich bin gespannt wie sich meins schlägt.


----------



## Waldgeist (20. März 2010)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Bin heute ca. 20 km auf dem Wattkopf und dem Edelberg unterwegs gewesen. Es war nur die Strecke von GW zum Fallbrunnen gesperrt.
> Sonst habe ich nix gesperrtes gesehen....



??? Bin gestern u.a. vom Fallbrunnen zu beiden Türmen hochgefahren, außer den Brennholzmachern waren keine Hindernise feststellbar. Auch die Wildsäue waren noch in ihrem Gehege.


----------



## Eike. (20. März 2010)

Am Donnerstag war der Saumweg (inkl. dem Paralleltrail) und der Weg von der Kaisereiche in die Essigwiesenklamm abgesperrt und teilweise lagen große Bäume und viele Äste im Weg. Momentan ist Erntezeit da sind immer wieder mal Wege gesperrt (und sehen hinterher aus wie nach einem Bundeswehrmanöver).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johans (21. März 2010)

Dienstag ist gutes Wetter angesagt. Wer kommt mit nach Bad Herrenalb? Zeitlich eher nachmittags, also so gegen drei mit der Bahn los.


----------



## Eike. (21. März 2010)

Da bin ich dabei.


----------



## Eike. (22. März 2010)

Wie wärs mit einer Wattkopfrunde heute? Zeit nach Wunsch


----------



## mehrgrip (22. März 2010)

ich haette lust ab wann hast du Zeit?


----------



## Eike. (22. März 2010)

Ab 15 Uhr, Open End


----------



## mehrgrip (22. März 2010)

würd auch 16.00 uhr gehn? 
15. ist mir zu früh das schaff ich net


----------



## Eike. (22. März 2010)

Klar von mir aus auch später, brauchst nicht zu hetzen.


----------



## mehrgrip (22. März 2010)

was und wo willst denn fahren?
treffpunkt parkplatz wie immer?=


----------



## Eike. (22. März 2010)

Das übliche, die Auswahl ist ja recht begrenzt.
Parkplatz Kaisereiche passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mehrgrip (22. März 2010)

ok dann 16.00 Uhr bis nachher


----------



## Eike. (22. März 2010)

Für den Fall, dass noch jemand mitkommen wollte: wir haben die Startzeit auf 17:30 verlegt und reiten dann einsam in den Sonnenuntergang  Das heißt jetzt aber natürlich nicht, dass nicht jemand mitkommen will. Du solltest dann aber Licht haben (eine Sigma Mirage EvoX mit Lenkerhalterung kann ich ausleihen) oder sehr gut in der Dämmerung sehen können.


----------



## El-Chico (22. März 2010)

Kann jemand mit vielleicht den Startpunkt einer guten Wattkopf Tour bei Google Maps oder so verlinken?

Ich kann nicht genau erkennen weo jetzt exakt der Wattkopf ist/anfängt/aufhört...


----------



## Eike. (22. März 2010)

Die beiden Haupttreffpunkte von Karlsruhe aus sind die Hedwigsquelle und der Parkplatz an der Kaisereiche. Wo die sind siehst du auf meiner Treffpunkte-Karte.


----------



## El-Chico (22. März 2010)

Und der gesamte Wattkopf ist nur der grüne Haufen nördlich der Pforzheimer Straße?


----------



## Eike. (22. März 2010)

Im Großen und Ganzen ja. Das ist der nördlichste Berg des Schwarzwalds, was erwartest du da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El-Chico (22. März 2010)

Ja ich dachte, da ihr den Berg so lobt mit seinen Trails, dass der etwas umfangreicher wäre...

Also kann man da auch gut ne 5-10km lange Tour machen oder?


----------



## matou (22. März 2010)

Für einen Anfänger reicht der "Berg" voll aus. Wenn du alle Haupttrails in einer Tour verbindest landest du auch bei ~1200hm und auf alle Fälle wesentlich mehr als 10km.


----------



## Eike. (22. März 2010)

Klar meine Touren haben normalerweise zwischen 10 und 20km und sind ausschließlich am Wattkopf ohne Anfahrt. Man muss halt mehrmals hoch und kann jedesmal andere Abfahrten machen. Für längere Touren kann man zum Beispiel noch den Toter-Mann-Stein von Schöllbronn ins Albtal mitnehmen dann hat man auch schnell 30-40km beisammen.
Wenn du längere Abfahren suchst musst du tiefer in den Schwarzwald rein da hast du dann auch mal >500hm Höhenunterschied, der Wattkopf hat halt nur rund 200.


----------



## El-Chico (22. März 2010)

Wie hoch ist denn die größte Höhenunterschied?

Ist die Höhe für einen Anfänger mit mangelhafter Kondition machbar?


Sry für meine Anfängerfragen...^^


----------



## lovac (22. März 2010)

El-Chico schrieb:


> Ja ich dachte, da ihr den Berg so lobt mit seinen Trails, dass der etwas umfangreicher wäre...
> 
> Also kann man da auch gut ne 5-10km lange Tour machen oder?



Genau, du fährst 5x hoch und 5x runter= 5-10km.


----------



## Phil88 (22. März 2010)

matou schrieb:


> Wenn du alle Haupttrails in einer Tour verbindest landest du auch bei ~1200hm und auf alle Fälle wesentlich mehr als 10km.



fährst du die trails auch wieder hoch oder was treibst du? 
also wenn ich serpentinen, sm-dh, bismarktreppen und den einen auf den saumweg runter fahre komme ich auf gute 800hm. einmal hoch sind ja grad mal 200hm


----------



## Eike. (22. März 2010)

El-Chico schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist denn die größte Höhenunterschied?


Wie gesagt etwa 200hm


> Ist die Höhe für einen Anfänger mit mangelhafter Kondition machbar?



Wenn du dir Zeit nimmst schon, übertreibs halt nicht. Mach das ganze nicht zu akademisch  Fahr einfach hin und schau wo du landest so hat jeder mal angefangen. Das ist schließlich keine Expedition fernab der Zivilisation 

@johans
Wie stehts mit morgen? Gibts schon eine genaue Zeit?


----------



## Eike. (22. März 2010)

Phil88 schrieb:


> fährst du die trails auch wieder hoch oder was treibst du?
> also wenn ich serpentinen, sm-dh, bismarktreppen und den einen auf den saumweg runter fahre komme ich auf gute 800hm. einmal hoch sind ja grad mal 200hm



Ich habs mal gemacht und hatte am Schluss ohne Doppelfahrten ~1000hm/40km. Wenn man den Wattkopf etwas weiter fasst geht da auch noch ein bischen mehr.


----------



## Heili (22. März 2010)

@Phil: Was meinst du mit Bismarktreppen?


----------



## Eike. (22. März 2010)

Den Fußweg vom Bismarckturm zur Kaisereiche. Achtung, am Wochendene bei schönem Wetter pilgern da die Fußfaulen vom Parkplatz zum Turm und zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (22. März 2010)

Ich nehme auch ganz gerne noch den Teil über der Kälberklamm (?) Richtung Busenbach mit. Da gibts auch noch einen schönen Trail...


----------



## Heili (22. März 2010)

Ach das... Naja, dafür lohnt es sich nich wirlich hochzustrampeln^^


----------



## johans (22. März 2010)

Ja, ich dachte mal so an die S1, die  um 14.57 Uhr am Hbf abfährt bzw. dann um 15.13 in Ettlingen Stadt hält. Passt oder?


----------



## Eike. (22. März 2010)

Jupp. Eventuell fahre ich auch schon früher und treffe euch dann in BH am Bahnhof.
Und beim Einsteigen immer schön auf die Anzeigen achten


----------



## mehrgrip (23. März 2010)

hi fahrt ihr heute nochmal - gestern war so kurz

Gruss Patrick


----------



## El-Chico (23. März 2010)

Hab heute mal meine erste "Tour" auf dem Wattkopf gemacht..

Meine Kondition habe ich heute mal in ihrer vollen peinlichen Größe entdeckt  Nach den 10,4km von zuhause bis zum Parkplatz Kaisereiche, fiel es mir schon schwer den leichten Wanderweg zum Bismarckturm hochzustrampeln... Ich habs zwar iwann geschafft und biin noch ein wenig weiter grade aus am Turm vorbei geradelt..

Aber als es dann bergab ging, dachte ich, dass es da schon wieder nach Ettlingen ginge, und dann hab ich kehrt gemacht und bin auch mal den "schweren" Wanderweg zum Turm herunter gefahren (Hat mein Bike auch gut mitgemacht )

Gibt es besser Startpunkte für Anfänger? Weil der Anstieg am Anfang mich schon etwas ge/überfordert hatte...

Aber ansonsten war es eine nette Tour mit einer klasse Aussicht


----------



## eraser2704 (23. März 2010)

Hey,

ich war heute in der gleichen Gegend rund 30km unterwegs, zwischen Hedwigsquelle, Kaisereiche und Grünwettersbacher Funkturm.
War echt super Wetter heute und keine Menschenseele auf dem Berg. Holzfällarbeiten waren auch nur sehr eingeschränkt, allerdings liegen am oberen Teil des Strommasten-DH einige Bäume im Weg.

Aus welcher Richtung kommst du? Ich fahr aus der Karlsruher Oststadt über die Brücke beim alten Wasserweg und durch den Oberwald zur Hedwigsquelle. Allerdings gehts ab da auch recht steil und lange hoch.

Das mit der Kondition geht aber schnell, ich hab auch erst vor wenigen Monaten angefangen und man merkt schön die Fortschritte.

Ich plan für Freitag die nächste Tour, können ja zusammen fahren


----------



## Eike. (23. März 2010)

El-Chico schrieb:


> Gibt es besser Startpunkte für Anfänger? Weil der Anstieg am Anfang mich schon etwas ge/überfordert hatte...



Berge haben es halt so an sich, dass es bergauf geht  Einfacher kommt man auf den Wattkopf kaum rauf. Du kannst am Parkplatz Kaisereiche auch den unteren Weg (erst Richtung Hedwigquelle über den Parkplatz und dann rechts hoch) nehmen. Der hat noch weniger Steigung, schlägt aber dafür einen sehr großen Haken.


----------



## Waldgeist (23. März 2010)

ihr könnt ja auch über Wolfartsweier Richtung Grünwettersbach zum Fallbrunnen fahren und dann rechts ab den Fallbrunnenweg hoch. Der führt dann entweder direkt zum Funkturm (etwas steilere Variante) oder an der der Hütte am Wilhelmsplatz links rum den Haulenbergweg bis zum Ende, dann wieder rechts hoch. Ab und zu sind Hinweisschilder "Wildschweingehege" zu sehen. Denen kann man getrost folgen. Dann ist der Turm und die Strommasten nicht mehr weit. Wer will kann sich morgen abend ab ca. 17:15 am Fallbrunnen einfinden. 

Mache dann den Wegweiser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cambria (23. März 2010)

Wie sieht's denn morgen aus? Ich bin wieder zurück aus Stockholm und bin sehr heiß auf Berge


----------



## Eike. (23. März 2010)

Ich denk schon, dass ich morgen wieder fahre aber wahrscheinlich nur am Wattkopf.


----------



## Cambria (24. März 2010)

bin ich dabei, muss mich eh erst wieder ein wenig eingewöhnen


----------



## LittleBoomer (24. März 2010)

eraser2704 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich war heute in der gleichen Gegend rund 30km unterwegs, zwischen Hedwigsquelle, Kaisereiche und Grünwettersbacher Funkturm.
> War echt super Wetter heute und keine Menschenseele auf dem Berg. Holzfällarbeiten waren auch nur sehr eingeschränkt, allerdings liegen am oberen Teil des Strommasten-DH einige Bäume im Weg.
> ...



Hast Du so ein Dunkegraues Bike ? Ich war mit meiner Frau unterwegs. Wir könnten uns 2 Mal gesehen haben ?


----------



## Eike. (24. März 2010)

Cambria schrieb:


> bin ich dabei, muss mich eh erst wieder ein wenig eingewöhnen



Hast du einen Zeitwunsch? Sonst schlage ich 15 Uhr an der Hedwigsquelle vor.


----------



## Cambria (24. März 2010)

Das passt gut, bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lovac (24. März 2010)

Die SM-DH Strecke sieht jetzt ganz nett aus. Danke an alle Jungs die dazu beigetragen haben!


----------



## eraser2704 (25. März 2010)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Hast Du so ein Dunkegraues Bike ? Ich war mit meiner Frau unterwegs. Wir könnten uns 2 Mal gesehen haben ?



Hi,
mein Bike ist glänzend weiß, war also vielleicht jemand anders


----------



## Eike. (29. März 2010)

Wenn das Wetter hält fahr ich später (so ab ca. 16-17 Uhr) eine Tour am Wattkopf. Neben dem Standard will ich noch was in Richtung Busenbach ausprobieren. Wenn jemand mitkommen will einfach mit Zeitwunsch melden, man kann ja endlich auch wieder ohne Beleuchtung in den Abend fahren.


----------



## Cambria (29. März 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter hält fahr ich später (so ab ca. 16-17 Uhr) eine Tour am Wattkopf. Neben dem Standard will ich noch was in Richtung Busenbach ausprobieren. Wenn jemand mitkommen will einfach mit Zeitwunsch melden, man kann ja endlich auch wieder ohne Beleuchtung in den Abend fahren.



Ich komm gerne mit. Die Zeit ist mir ziemlich egal, nur Beleuchtung hab ich keine


----------



## Eike. (29. März 2010)

Dann machen wir doch 16:30 an der Hedqigsquelle, da bleibt genug Licht.


----------



## Cambria (29. März 2010)

ok, bis gleich


----------



## Krustenking (29. März 2010)

Ich häng mich mit dran


----------



## Eike. (29. März 2010)

Klasse, bis später.


----------



## morpheus1283 (30. März 2010)

Hallo mal an die Karlsruher,

verzeit mir das ich Euch hier mal so unterbreche, aber ich habe folgendes Anliegen:
Und zwar komme ich selber aus dem schicken Ruhrgebiet, mein Bruder jedoch ist seit 3 Jahren in Karlsruhe,arbeitsbedingt.
Ich selbst fahre jetzt seit etwa einem Jahr intensiv MTB und möchte den SPort nun auch meinem Bruder etwas näher bringen.
Tendenziell ist er auch nicht abgneigt, weiß nur leider nicht was ihn erwartet :-D
Daher,und jetzt kommt ihr ins spiel, würde ich gerne eine Tour von euch wissen, die für Anfänger gut geeignet ist, aber schon so nen paar kleine Highlights für selbige in sich hat.
Von Ettlingen aus wäre schön,so um die 30km,damit man auch was zu tun hat den Tag.
Ich selbst geb meinem Bruder vorher noch nen kleinen Technikgrundkurs (Bremsen,Schalten, Grundposition etc.), suche halt nur ne Strecke mit Singletrails, wo er das ganze dann auch umsetzen muss (GPS-Daten evt., falls nicht beschildert).
Bekannt sind mir Strecken wie Wattkopfrunde und Toter-Stein-Mann (?) Runde...doch was davon erfüllt meine Suche? Mag ungern nur Waldautobahn fahren....

Hoffe der/die eine oder andere kann mir da helfen.

P.S.: Damit das Thema hier nicht weiter belastet wird, bitte PN`s Schicken.

Schöne Grüße aus dem Ruhrgebiet, Marc


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. März 2010)

morpheus1283 schrieb:


> Hallo mal an die Karlsruher,
> 
> verzeit mir das ich Euch hier mal so unterbreche, aber ich habe folgendes Anliegen:
> Und zwar komme ich selber aus dem schicken Ruhrgebiet, mein Bruder jedoch ist seit 3 Jahren in Karlsruhe,arbeitsbedingt.
> ...



Eine Frage für den Wattkopfwart. Eike bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (30. März 2010)

Bin schon dran.


----------



## Cambria (2. April 2010)

Hat jemand Lust heute ne Runde zu drehen? Wetter sieht gut aus


----------



## ZongoZongo (6. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich wollte mal rumhören, ob jemand Lust hat dieses WE in Bad Herrenalb eine Runde zu drehen. Gutes Wetter natürlich vorausgesetzt.

Ich kenne mich in Bad Herrenalb überhaupt nicht aus, daher wäre es nicht schlecht, wenn jemand die örtlichtlichen Gegebenheiten gut kennen würde .

Wir wären auf alle Fälle schon mal zu dritt.

Viele Grüße,
Niclas


----------



## Eike. (6. April 2010)

Wenn das Wetter anhält und ich mich am Wochenende noch bewegen kann gerne.


----------



## johans (7. April 2010)

Also voraussichtlich bin ich auch dabei, Tag und Uhrzeit ist fast egal, ich hab dann endlich Ferien (vier Tage, yeah!)


----------



## Eike. (7. April 2010)

Hat heute jemand Lust auf eine Tour am Wattkopf oder um Bad Herrenalb? Morgen soll das Wetter ja wieder schlechter werden, nur noch 5 Sonnenstunden   Irgendwas gemütliches ohne Stress bergauf, die letzten Tage gingen ziemlich in die Beine.


----------



## Krustenking (7. April 2010)

Am WE bin ich nicht da, aber heute will ich raus.
Ab wann wolltest du heute los, Eike ? Ich wär hier ( Weststadt ) so ab 13.00 startklar


----------



## Eike. (7. April 2010)

Ich muss noch einkaufen also eher gegen 14 Uhr. Was darfs denn sein, Wattkopf oder BH?


----------



## Krustenking (7. April 2010)

bin für BH

ich könnt hier um 13.44 in die S1 steigen, die wär um 14.08 in Ettlingen.
oder wär dir 14.28 lieber ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (7. April 2010)

Passt mir auch, ich hab da eine tiefenmeterlastige Idee  Ich würd die Bahn vorschlagen die um 14:35 in BH ist, am Marktplatz fährt die um 13:50 ab. Passt das?


----------



## Krustenking (7. April 2010)

ja, passt. bis bald


----------



## Eike. (7. April 2010)

Ok bis gleich.


----------



## johans (8. April 2010)

Wie siehts denn jetzt aus mit Wochenende und Bad Herrenalb? Also das Wetter ist besser vorhergesagt für Samstag. Gehen wir am frühen Nachmittag los, also z.B. die S1 ab Karlsruhe Hbf um 13.17 Uhr oder 14.17 Uhr?

Wie siehts morgen aus, hat jemand Lust ne Runde zu drehen? Bin für alles offen, Wattkopf oder Bad Herrenalb oder auch in die Pfalz, mir egal...


----------



## ZongoZongo (8. April 2010)

Samstag würde mir auch passen. 13:17 passt ebenfalls gut. Meinetwegen auch gerne ein wenig früher. Weiteres am besten per PM.


----------



## Rasender Robert (8. April 2010)

Hallo!

Samstag nach Bad Herrenalb bin ich auch dabei! S-Bahn ab KA Hbf 13:17 würde mir gut passen.

Gruß

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johans (8. April 2010)

Ja dann machen wir das doch einfach jetzt fest: S1 Richtung BH, 13.17 Uhr vorm Hauptbahnhof. Wer woanders zusteigt: unbedingt in den ersten Waggon gehen, der zweite wird in Ettlingen manchmal abgekoppelt (hab ich neulich auch feststellen dürfen...)


----------



## Eike. (9. April 2010)

Ich werd mich wahrscheinlich in Ettlingen auch dazuquetschen. Hoffentlich ists nicht zu voll bei so vielen Rädern.


----------



## ZongoZongo (9. April 2010)

Was sind schon 6 Räder in der Bahn. Der Wagon is unser :-D


----------



## johans (9. April 2010)

Hui das wird echt knapp... hoffen wir mal dass es passt.


----------



## Eike. (10. April 2010)

Die Wettergötter sind sich für morgen ja extrem uneinig. Mal soll es am Vormittag regnen, dann zieht der Regen erst im Lauf des Tages auf und bei anderen regnet es gar nicht. Je nachdem wie es ausschaut können wir ja einigermaßen spontan entscheiden, mit dem Regenradar kann man zumindest abschätzen ob es in den nächsten Stunden schifft. Setzen wir als Arbeitshypothese mal 11:30 Baden-Baden Bahnhof (11:10 Ka Hbf, Gleis 7) an oder kann jemand erst später?

Übrigens war es gut, dass wir nicht ins Murgtal runter gefahren sind. Die Sperrung ist nämlich doch zwischen Gaggenau und Rastatt, da hätten wir bis Rastatt rausfahren müssen. Gut, weiter als von BH nach Ettlingen wär das auch nicht gewesen.


----------



## Cambria (10. April 2010)

Würde mitkommen morgen, zeitlich wär's bei mir aber später besser. Mein Wetterbericht ist auch der Meinung, dass es später eher besser wird


----------



## Rasender Robert (10. April 2010)

Hallo!

Wenn das Wetter passt und die Beine sich morgen früh nicht übermäßig schwer anfühlen, bin ich morgen dabei. Das Schaltröllchen ist zurechtgepfuscht, sodass es noch eine Weile halten sollte. 

11:30 in Baden-Baden passt mir gut.

Gruß

Robert


----------



## johans (10. April 2010)

Ja bei mir das selbe, ich muss mal schauen was morgen die Beine machen. Aber ich denk schon dass ich dabei bin, Uhrzeit passt eigentlich auch. Hoffen wir mal auf gutes Wetter!

@ Cambria: Wann würdest du denn gern los?


----------



## Cambria (10. April 2010)

vielleicht 'ne Stunde später, bin grad nicht in Karlsruhe und fahre morgen früh erst zurück. Wenn's allen anderen aber früher besser passt, bekomm ich das auch irgendwie hin


----------



## Eike. (10. April 2010)

Mir persönlich ist es wurscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (11. April 2010)

Ich würde sagen wir warten noch ob es besser wird wobei ich da wenig Hoffnung hab. Die 11:30 sind von meiner Seite aus erledigt.


----------



## Cambria (11. April 2010)

ja, sieht grad nicht so prickelnd aus je näher ich nach Karlsruhe komme...


----------



## johans (11. April 2010)

Dito... Also ich denk mit mir braucht ihr heute nicht mehr zu rechnen, der Blick aus dem Fenster grad eben war mir genug. Ich leg mich wiederl schlafen, falls ein Wunder passiert und in ner halben Stunde scheint die Sonne bei 15° werd ich das leider verpassen.


----------



## johans (13. April 2010)

Wer ist am Freitag mit dabei, entweder Badener Höhe oder Bad Herrenalb? Abfahrt so gegen 15 Uhr in Karlsruhe. Wettervorhersage sieht ja ganz gut aus.


----------



## Cambria (13. April 2010)

Wenn ich nicht arbeiten muss bin ich dabei


----------



## Noctis (14. April 2010)

Wer wäre Freitag morgen dabei? Wir sind zu zweit da und suchen noch technisch anspruchsvollere Sachen 
Kann mir jemand GPS Koordinaten schreiben, oder hat am liebsten bock und Zeit mitzufahren?


----------



## Eike. (14. April 2010)

johans schrieb:


> Wer ist am Freitag mit dabei, entweder Badener Höhe oder Bad Herrenalb? Abfahrt so gegen 15 Uhr in Karlsruhe. Wettervorhersage sieht ja ganz gut aus.



Dabei. Wie wäre es wenn wir das am Samstag ausgefallene Programm nachholen? Entweder direkt vom Bernstein runter nach Hörden und über den Battert ins B-B Revier und je nach Kondition noch ein oder zwei weitere Berge mitnehmen oder die normale Bernstein-Mahlberg Tour und zum Abschluss den neuen Weg vom Brunnen weg ausprobieren, im blödesten Fall geht der halt nicht bis nach unten und wir vernichten die Höhenmeter auf Forstwegen. 
Was genau können wir dann ja spontan entscheiden, Rückfahrt wäre dann von B-B Hauptbahnhof.


----------



## johans (14. April 2010)

Ja klingt gut, ich brauch jetzt ordentlich Höhenmeter. Ich schlag mal die S1 um 14.57 Uhr ab Hbf bzw. 15.13 Uhr ab Ettlingen Stadt vor, okay?


----------



## Eike. (14. April 2010)

Geht klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cambria (15. April 2010)

muss arbeiten...


----------



## Rasender Robert (15. April 2010)

Freitag kann ich leider nicht mitfahren ... aber am Wochenende will ich auf jeden Fall was machen. 

Das Wetter soll ja richtig gut werden, wie wäre es also mal wieder mit einer Tour zur Badener Höhe am Samstag?

Gruß
Robert


----------



## johans (16. April 2010)

Jo, bin dabei. "Klassisch" von Forbach aus oder hast du was anderes im Sinn?


----------



## Rasender Robert (16. April 2010)

Hallo!

Einfach nur von Forbach hoch und dann wieder runter finde ich ein bischen kurz. Die Alternative wäre, ab Bühl zu fahren ... allerdings hätten wir dann mehr Höhen- als Tiefenmeter und keinen sich lohnenden Trail mehr. Auch nicht so toll.

Man könnte natürlich noch die Hornisgrinde mitnehmen, und dann den Westweg von dort aus bis nach Forbach fahren. Das würde zusätzliche Trails bringen. Hatte ich wirklich Lust drauf, aber ich weiß nicht, wie es dort mit Schnee und Matsch aussieht.

Wann würde es dir denn zeitlich passen? Start (als Abfahrt mit der Bahn) gegen 11:00?

Gruß

Robert


----------



## Heili (16. April 2010)

Vorgestern war ich mal mit meiner Cam am Wattkopf. Leider war sie etwas tief eingestellt. Demnächst kommt ein besseres ;-).
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h58LjAOe6mM"]YouTube- StrommastenDH - Ettlingen/Wattkopf - 14.04.2010[/nomedia]


----------



## Eike. (16. April 2010)

Das muss man halt ausprobieren bis man die richtige Position gefunden hat. Ich finde die Position vor der Brust zusammen mit einem Weitwinkelobjektiv cool weil man dann noch den Lenker sieht und an den Bewegungen eher den Weg einschätzen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heili (16. April 2010)

Ja, das sieht echt gut aus. 
Aber dafür müsste ich mit ne Halterung irgendwie zusammen basteln 
Ich werd mal noch probiern die Kamera am Unterrohr zu befestigen, sodass die Gabel im Blick is.


----------



## Rasender Robert (17. April 2010)

Hallo!

johans und ich werden heute die Badener Höhe von Forbach aus in Angriff nehmen, und anschließend die Westweg-Trails wieder nach Forbach runter fahren.

Falls noch jemand mitkommen will: Abfahrt ist 12:10 von KA hbf Gleis 3!

Robert


----------



## Cambria (17. April 2010)

Ich komm mal spontan mit, bis gleich!


----------



## Eike. (22. April 2010)

Kommt heute Nachmittag/Abend jemand mit auf eine Feierabendrunde? Entweder Wattkopf oder Bad Herrenalb (bei Zuganreise mit der Option ins Murgtal oder nach Baden-Baden zu verlängern). Bei mir geht es ab 15 Uhr aber eine spätere Wattkopftour ist natürlich auch drin, es ist ja schon wieder bis halb neun hell genug.


----------



## Cambria (22. April 2010)

Ab 16 Uhr könnte ich mitkommen, gerne auch die längere Variante.


----------



## Eike. (22. April 2010)

Ok dann ab nach BH. Reicht es dir für die S1 die um 16:10 am Marktplatz abfährt?


----------



## Cambria (22. April 2010)

Ja, das müsste passen. Steigst du dann in Ettlingen zu?


----------



## Eike. (22. April 2010)

Genau. Der Plan ist über den Bernstein ins Murgtal und dann auf der anderen Seite zum Battert hoch. Von da aus geht ein toller Trail nach Baden-Baden runter. Wenn dann noch Zeit und Beinschmalz vorhanden ist stehen da auch noch genug Berge zum austoben rum


----------



## Cambria (22. April 2010)

klingt gut  bis gleich!


----------



## hömma (22. April 2010)

Hallo ihr Wächter des Wattkopfs...

Wollte morgen mal mein Bike mit nach Ettlingen nehmen und dann zeitig Feierabend machen (15:30 - 16:00), um mal wieder ne Runde über den Wattkopf zu drehen. Möchte am Serpentinentrail oder SMDH an meiner nicht vorhandenen Fahrtechnik feilen. Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen und mich mit besserwisserischen Kommentaren zu versorgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (22. April 2010)

Das klingt ja verlockend aber ich hab schon eine Verabredung an der Teufelsmühle. Da kann natürlich auch vortrefflich gefeilt werden aber auf höherem Niveau


----------



## hömma (23. April 2010)

Das mit dem höheren Niveau stimmt natürlich gleich in doppelter Hinsicht, wenn man nicht gerade ab Käpple oder Rißwasen startet. 

Lass doch mal ein paar grobe Eckdaten rüberwachsen


----------



## Eike. (23. April 2010)

Der Zug fährt leider nicht bis ins Gaistal hoch, ich wär ja auch schwer für die Haltestelle Talwiese  Wir wollen vom Bahnhof über den Langmartskopf zur Teufelsmühle und dann den BM runter. Alles in allem zwischen 800 und 1200hm je nachdem was wir danach noch mitnehmen.


----------



## hömma (23. April 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> *BM*



Bin raus


----------



## Rasender Robert (23. April 2010)

Hallo!

Hat schon jemand Pläne fürs Wochenende? Wetter soll ja super werden, von daher werde ich auf jeden Fall fahren.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Eike. (23. April 2010)

klick mich sanft


----------



## Rasender Robert (23. April 2010)

Sonntag nach Baden-Baden klingt super, da bin ich dabei. 

Wie siehts mit morgen aus? Ich habe mir überlegt, mal wieder von Bühl aus zu starten. Entweder über Neusatz Richtung Hundseck oder über Ottersweier und Lauf nach Unterstmatt. Bergab werde ich versuchen, ein paar Trails nach Bühlertal runter zu finden, die ich im Winter mal durch den Schnee nach oben geschoben habe.

Will jemand mitkommen? Oder gibt es andere Ideen?

Robert


----------



## Eike. (23. April 2010)

Ich mal wieder mit meiner WochenendschwÃ¤che, ich hab mal wieder nicht richtig hingeschaut und dachte B-B wÃ¤re morgen. Also muss fÃ¼r morgen was anderes her, jemand Lust auf Pfalz? Die Bahnanfahrt ist mit dem Studiticket Ã¼brigens kostenlos, Tageskarte kostet 8,40â¬ bzw. 13,50â¬ fÃ¼r 5 Personen.


----------



## ZongoZongo (23. April 2010)

@Eike: wir wären wieder dabei, falls du am Ende der Abfahrten wieder auf uns wartest ;-)

wann solls losgehen?

Grüße, Niclas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (23. April 2010)

Meinst du jetzt morgen oder Sonntag in B-B?


----------



## ZongoZongo (23. April 2010)

ich meinte morgen in die Pfalz.


----------



## Eike. (23. April 2010)

Ich wollte gegen 12 in Maikammer starten. Mit der Bahn heißt das 10:34 Karlsruhe HBF Gleis 1. 
Für den Starrgabler gibts dann aber dicke Arme das kann ich dir sagen


----------



## Rasender Robert (23. April 2010)

In der Pfalz war ich noch nie, da komme ich auch mit. 

Das mit den Trails nach Bühlertal werde ich dann verschieben.

Bis morgen!
Robert


----------



## ZongoZongo (23. April 2010)

ok, werden morgen um 10:34 bzw. ein wenig früher am HBF sein. Das Armtraining für den Starrgabler passt schon


----------



## Eike. (23. April 2010)

Das wird ja richtig voll im Zug. Falls jemand mit dem Auto kommen will, der Treffpunkt ist am Kalmitparkplatz. Wir sind so gegen 11:50 da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eraser2704 (24. April 2010)

Hey, 
interessant, ich war heute auch in der Pfalz unterwegs, allerdings etwas südlicher. Meine Freundin kommt aus der Gegend, also hab ich mein Rad hierher mitgenommen. Bei Weyher hab ich einige schöne Trails gefunden (Mariengrotte, Schweizer Haus) und auch in den Bergen südwestlich davon gibts einiges. Ist gerade auf der anderen Seite des einen Berges von dem angegebenen Treffpunkt aus.

Morgen wirds bei mir leider nix, allerdings bin ich öfter hier oben. In welche Richtung fahrt ihr dann etwa vom Kalmitparkplatz aus? Dann schau ich mich in der Gegend beim nächsten Mal mal um


----------



## Eike. (24. April 2010)

Die Gegend Kalmit - Hohe Loog - Weinbiet und 5-10km weiter in den Pfälzerwald ist voll von Trails. Einfach eine Karte vom PWV kaufen und den Markierungen nachfahren. Wir werden heute von der Kalmit über Hellerhaus und Kaisergarten nach Lambrecht fahern. Von da aus Richtung Lambertskreuz und rüber zum Weinbiet. Ob und wie es dann weitergeht entscheiden wir wenn wir da sind. Man sammelt da sehr schnell viele Höhenmeter auf wenig Kilometern.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. April 2010)

Schade dass ich nicht mit kann. Isst einer von euch ein Stück Mohnkuchen an der Lambrechts Hütte für mich mit?


----------



## Eike. (24. April 2010)

Ging leider nicht, am Lambertskreuz simmer nicht vorbeigekommen, das hätte das Höhenmeterlimit gesprengt.


----------



## andi1969 (25. April 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ging leider nicht, am Lambertskreuz simmer nicht vorbeigekommen, das hätte das Höhenmeterlimit gesprengt.



*Da hast auch kulinarisch nichts verpasst.....das einzige was essbar ist am LK ist der Kuchen.*


----------



## Eike. (25. April 2010)

Och die Erbsesupp am letzten Wochenende war auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Don Stefano (26. April 2010)

Ist auch die einzige Hütte im PW mit einer ansehnlichen weiblichen Bedienung.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. April 2010)

Ich liebe die Lamberts Kreuz Hütte. Da wird im Sommer ab und zu draußen gegrillt. Steak und Kartoffelsalat ist lecker.


----------



## johans (27. April 2010)

Ich werd heute nach Bad Herrenalb fahren. Wer will kann sich gerne anschließen, die S1 fährt um 14.57 Uhr vorm Hbf ab.


----------



## Eike. (29. April 2010)

Hat jemand Lust auf eine Feierabendrunde am Wattkopf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil88 (29. April 2010)

wenn du (oder irgend jemand anders) nächste woche mal am wattkopf unterwegs bist würd ich mitkommen. (vorrausgesetzt ich komm dir noch hinterher nach 3 monaten pause  )


----------



## mehrgrip (7. Mai 2010)

Hi hat heute gegen Nachmittag einer bock auf ne runde Wattkopf oder energyrace Strecke, bisschen fitness trainieren.
Falls ja ich fahre auf jeden Fall soferns später noch trocken bleibt.
Gruss


----------



## Eike. (7. Mai 2010)

Den Wattkopf lass ich lieber erstmal abtrocknen. Aber morgen gehts wieder rund.


----------



## mehrgrip (7. Mai 2010)

Ja Pfalz is verlockend aber ich fahre morgen schon bei anderen Jungs mit aber danke fürs Angebot

Grüsse


----------



## Waldgeist (9. Mai 2010)

Habe gestern eine interesante Schottermischung angetroffen, die sogar einen Geruch abgibt! 

Das Befahren ist auch nicht ohne, sowohl hinauf wie auch hinab. 

Fundstelle: Weg zwischen Hohenwettersbach und Batzenhof.


----------



## Rasender Robert (14. Mai 2010)

Hallo!

Nachdem die geplante Westweg-Tour sprichwörtlich ins Wasser gefallen ist, werde ich am Wochenende wieder hier in der Gegend fahren. Das Wetter soll ja besser werden, wenigstens sollte man nicht mehr von oben nass werden.

Samstag werde ich wohl in die Pfalz fahren, Sonntag steht noch offen.

In der Pfalz werde ich mich an die Route von Eike von vor drei Wochen halten, es sei denn, es kommt noch jemand orstkundiges mit.

Wie siehts aus, will jemand mitkommen?

Gruß

Robert


----------



## Eike. (14. Mai 2010)

Morgen ist mir die Wettervorhersage noch zu kalt und feucht. Wenn es doch besser wird werd ich eher spontan was machen.
Für Sonntag steht dann bei mir wahrscheinlich wieder die Pfalz an. Der Schwarzwald ist nach so einem Regenwetter ja eine eher schlammige Angelegenheit.


----------



## Rasender Robert (14. Mai 2010)

Hallo!

hier genauere Infos zur geplanten Tour morgen: Wenn das Wetter wird wie vorhergesagt (recht kalt, aber kein Regen), dann fahre ich morgen in die Pfalz. Abfahrt 9:34 KA Hbf, ich steige dann in KA-Knielingen zu.

Geplant sind ca 50km / 1500hm in gemütlichem Tempo, da ich selbst seit zwei Wochen nicht mehr unterwegs war.

Gruß

Robert


----------



## Krustenking (14. Mai 2010)

ich werd an diesem WE definitiv auch wieder fahren. Pfalz wär auch super, obwohl ich da herkomme bin ich dort nie ne Tour gefahren weil ich erst seit einem Jahr sportlich MTB fahre. Insofern brenne ich darauf den bergigen Teil der Heimat auf zwei Rädern zu erkunden.
Sonntag wär mir auch lieber, allerdings hab ich Sonntag abend was vor.
Hast du schon irgendwas angedacht bis wann du am Sonntag wieder zurück wärst, Eike ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (14. Mai 2010)

Naja ich will dieses Wochenende nicht unbedingt wieder versuchen einen neuen Höhenmeterrekord aufzustellen von daher muss die Tour auch nicht so lang werden. Ich will eigentlich hauptsächlich 2-3 mal aufs Weinbiet und vielleicht mal noch auf die Hohe Loog. Beim Start gegen 12 Uhr in Neustadt dürften wir dann etwa um 6 wieder in Karlsruhe sein.


----------



## Don Stefano (14. Mai 2010)

Das wär mir schon zu viel.


----------



## andi1969 (14. Mai 2010)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Das wär mir schon zu viel.



2-3 mal Weinbiet hoch ist schon heftig.....


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. Mai 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Naja ich will dieses Wochenende nicht unbedingt wieder versuchen einen neuen Höhenmeterrekord aufzustellen.



...



Eike. schrieb:


> Ich will eigentlich hauptsächlich 2-3 mal aufs Weinbiet und vielleicht mal noch auf die Hohe Loog.



Geiler Spruch.


----------



## Eike. (14. Mai 2010)

Na wenn die Loog mit reinkommt gehts halt nur zweimal aufs Weinbiet sonst wär ich doch wieder nah an einem neuen Jahresrekord.


----------



## andi1969 (14. Mai 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Na wenn die Loog mit reinkommt gehts halt nur zweimal aufs Weinbiet sonst wär ich doch wieder nah an einem neuen Jahresrekord.



Runter über die Wolfsburg???? oder Richtung Lindenberg????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krustenking (15. Mai 2010)

Ich bin jedenfalls ziemlich sicher dabei


----------



## Eike. (15. Mai 2010)

Krustenking schrieb:


> Ich bin *jedenfalls ziemlich sicher* dabei



*Das* ist mal ein geiler Spruch 
Na dann 11:07 Karlsruhe HBF Gleis 101. Man braucht zum KVV Ticket eine Ãbergangskarte Stufe 1 (2,10â¬). Wenn wir mindestens 3 sind und man am Bahnhof auch VRN Karten bekommt wÃ¼rde sich auch ein 24h Ticket lohnen weil fÃ¼r die RÃ¼ckfahrt ab Neustadt auch nochmal 2,20â¬ pro Person fÃ¤llig werden. Wenn es vom Timing her passt kann man natÃ¼rlich auch mit dem Rad nach Maikammer fahren, ab da reicht wieder das KVV Ticket.

@Andi
Mal sehen, meine Favoriten sind weiÃ-blau vorne runter und grÃ¼ner Punkt. Viel Flow und schÃ¶ne SprÃ¼nge. Vielleicht probier ich aber auch mal den unmarkierten Zickzackweg nach Nonnental aus.


----------



## andi1969 (15. Mai 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> @Andi
> Mal sehen, meine Favoriten sind weiß-blau vorne runter und grüner Punkt. Viel Flow und schöne Sprünge. Vielleicht probier ich aber auch mal den unmarkierten Zickzackweg nach Nonnental aus.



Der unmarkierte macht nen interessanten Eindruck( hab den heute Morgen auf der Karte gefundenzufällig) auch nicht schlecht ist der blau- rote Richtung Lambrecht runter auch ein geiler Trail am Ende runter in den Ort(ist nur etwas aus dem Weg von Deiner Rute)


----------



## Eike. (15. Mai 2010)

Meinst du vom Lambertskreuz aus? Der ist für morgen auch in der erweiterten Planung mit drin.


----------



## andi1969 (16. Mai 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Meinst du vom Lambertskreuz aus? Der ist für morgen auch in der erweiterten Planung mit drin.



Sorry war gestern nicht mehr drinn...genau den meine ich
Mach mal Bilder vom Unmarkierten und kleine Beschreibung wenn machbar.
Viel Spass


----------



## Eike. (16. Mai 2010)

Ich mach mich gleich auf die Socken. Lastminutemeldungen unter


----------



## Cambria (17. Mai 2010)

Mag jemand morgen fahren gehen? Ich hab mal wieder Zeit (blöde Uni!) und trocken (blödes Wetter!) scheints ja auch zu sein. Zumindest von oben. 
Würd am liebsten relativ früh los, weil ich dann wieder was schaffen muss am Nachmittag (siehe oben )


----------



## Eike. (17. Mai 2010)

Die Wettervorhersage für morgen ist wirklich nicht übel, ich kann aber erst ab 18:30

@Andi
Der Weg sieht leider nur auf der Karte gut aus, im Wald existiert er leider nicht (mehr).


----------



## andi1969 (18. Mai 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Die Wettervorhersage für morgen ist wirklich nicht übel, ich kann aber erst ab 18:30
> 
> @Andi
> Der Weg sieht leider nur auf der Karte gut aus, im Wald existiert er leider nicht (mehr).



Danke der Info Eike schade.....


----------



## Phil88 (22. Mai 2010)

morgen mittag/nachmittag jemand lust auf ne runde herrenalb?
bahnhof -> bernstein -> mahlberg -> toter mann -> ettlingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (28. Mai 2010)

Heute bin ich am Albursprung fast abgesoffen aber morgen soll es zur Abwechslung ja tatsächlich gutes Wetter geben. Ich hätte mal wieder Lust auf den Besame Mucho oder auch einfach mal wieder entspanntes Wattkopfen.


----------



## Don Stefano (28. Mai 2010)

Wattkopf ist sicher noch Matschkopf.


----------



## johans (28. Mai 2010)

Am Wattkopf wäre ich evtl dabei, alles andere wird morgen wahrscheinlich nix... schreibt halt einfach mal rein.


----------



## Phil88 (29. Mai 2010)

morgen wattkopf wäre ne idee wenns eher richtung nachmittag geht...


----------



## johans (29. Mai 2010)

Bei mir wirds eher über mittag, also ich schlag mal 12.00 Uhr Hedwigsquelle vor, würd mich freuen wenn jemand mitkommt!


----------



## Eike. (29. Mai 2010)

12 Uhr passt. Bis später


----------



## Eike. (29. Mai 2010)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Wattkopf ist sicher noch Matschkopf.



Hätt ich auch gedacht aber außer den üblichen Schlammlöchern war es überraschend trocken.


----------



## Eike. (31. Mai 2010)

johans und ich hatten bei der letzten Tour die Idee mal fÃ¼r eine Tour nach Freiburg runterzufahren. Mit dem BawÃ¼-Ticket kostet das fÃ¼r 5 Personen 28â¬ und die Fahrt dauert 1:40h also auch nicht so viel lÃ¤nger als in die Pfalz. Geplant ist die Abfahrt (Auffahrt natÃ¼rlich auch ) vom Schauinsland zurÃ¼ck nach Freiburg. Das werden ganz grob 1200hm. Wie schwierig die Trails sind weis ich nicht aber es ist ja der Schwarzwald und keine Alpen, extrem wirds also wohl nicht werden.
Ein Termin steht noch nicht fest es geht erstmal darum rauszufinden wer Ã¼berhaupt mitkommen wollen wÃ¼rde.


----------



## Phil88 (31. Mai 2010)

prinzipiell find ich die idee cool... nur wirds im moment an den 1200hm scheitern bei mir. aber ihr fahrt ja bestimmt nich nur einmal runter wenns was taugt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cambria (31. Mai 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> johans und ich hatten bei der letzten Tour die Idee mal für eine Tour nach Freiburg runterzufahren. Mit dem Bawü-Ticket kostet das für 5 Personen 28 und die Fahrt dauert 1:40h also auch nicht so viel länger als in die Pfalz. Geplant ist die Abfahrt (Auffahrt natürlich auch ) vom Schauinsland zurück nach Freiburg. Das werden ganz grob 1200hm. Wie schwierig die Trails sind weis ich nicht aber es ist ja der Schwarzwald und keine Alpen, extrem wirds also wohl nicht werden.
> Ein Termin steht noch nicht fest es geht erstmal darum rauszufinden wer überhaupt mitkommen wollen würde.



Grundsätzlich gerne wenn's zeitlich passt. Habt ihr eher an ein Wochenende gedacht oder eventuell auch unter der Woche?


----------



## johans (31. Mai 2010)

Also ich dachte eher an ein Wochenende, dann ist's nicht so stressig, ich denk mal da werden auch mehr zeit haben. Also die nächsten drei Wochenende wäre bei mir noch was zu machen, danach siehts erstmal schlecht aus.


----------



## Eike. (31. Mai 2010)

Ich schlag das Wochenende am 12./13.6 vor. Das Wochenende drauf kann ich auch nicht.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (31. Mai 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> johans und ich hatten bei der letzten Tour die Idee mal für eine Tour nach Freiburg runterzufahren. Mit dem Bawü-Ticket kostet das für 5 Personen 28 und die Fahrt dauert 1:40h also auch nicht so viel länger als in die Pfalz. Geplant ist die Abfahrt (Auffahrt natürlich auch ) vom Schauinsland zurück nach Freiburg. Das werden ganz grob 1200hm. Wie schwierig die Trails sind weis ich nicht aber es ist ja der Schwarzwald und keine Alpen, extrem wirds also wohl nicht werden.
> Ein Termin steht noch nicht fest es geht erstmal darum rauszufinden wer überhaupt mitkommen wollen würde.



Wäre ich auch dabei. Brauche aber den Termin, um planen zu können. Fährt da auch ne Gondel hoch?


----------



## Eike. (31. Mai 2010)

Ja aber dann musst du runterlaufen


----------



## Eike. (1. Juni 2010)

Heut ist das Wetter ja ganz passabel und ich muss wieder Schmackes in die Beine kriegen. Kommt heute Abend jemand mit auf eine Feierabendrunde am Wattkopf? Ich kann ab 18:30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nerd (1. Juni 2010)

Na endlich mal eine Uhrzeit, die mir auch passt!
Wenn du Schmackes in die Beine willst solltest du aber vielleicht noch ein paar Backsteine in den Rucksack packen 
Wo wollen wir uns treffen?


----------



## Eike. (1. Juni 2010)

Wenig kreativ aber bewährt an der Hedwigsquelle?


----------



## Cambria (1. Juni 2010)

Ui, da komm ich mit. Bis nachher!


----------



## Nerd (1. Juni 2010)

Perfekt, dann bis später!


----------



## Cambria (1. Juni 2010)

Ähm ja, ich glaube die Tour nächste Woche fällt für mich flach. Bilanz des heutigen Tages: kaputte Felge, angeknackster Helm, 4 Röntgenaufnahmen und ein Kopf CT 

Aber alles in Ordnung, nur Nackenschmerzen


----------



## KA-Biker (2. Juni 2010)

..du machst wieder sachen. Wo bist du gestürzt?

Gute Besserung


----------



## Nerd (2. Juni 2010)

Ui, doch so heftig! Gut, ein Helm zerbröselt auch nicht einfach so, da war dann schon einiges an kinetischer Energie dahinter. Wenigstens hat er seinen Zweck erfüllt und du bist heile geblieben. 
Von mir auch gute Besserung, auch deinem Bike


----------



## Cambria (2. Juni 2010)

Ja danke, ist aber auch schon ziemlich blöd da in so ein komisches Loch am Trimm-Dich-Pfad reinzudonnern... 

kann mir jemand nen Tip geben wie ich am günstigsten mein Laufrad wieder hinbekomm? Die Felge scheint ziemlich verbogen zu sein. Meine Idee wäre jetzt gewesen ne Felge zu bestellen und irgendwo umspeichen zu lassen.


----------



## KA-Biker (2. Juni 2010)

Vorne oder hinten? Steckachse oder keine?


----------



## Cambria (2. Juni 2010)

Vorne mit Schnellspanner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (2. Juni 2010)

Ich hab noch ein hierrumliegen.
Vielleicht 500km gefahren. Zustand ist gut, hat ja bei mein Gewicht auch nicht arbeiten müssen.... Orginallaufrad von meim Canyon.
Sun Ringel Equelizer27 + XT Nabe. Ich kanns eigentlich nicht mehr brauchen, war nur immer zu faul zum verkaufen.
Schreib mir einfach per PN was du zahlen willst, dannn werden wir uns schon einig.


----------



## Eike. (2. Juni 2010)

Umspeichen lohnt sich nur wenn die Narbe wirklich hochwertig ist. Die Speichen musst du ja auch austauschen und mit Einspeichen bist du dann preislich etwa gleich wie ein gÃ¼nstiges Komplettrad. AuÃerdem kann der Nabenflansch ja auch was abbekommen haben. Neu fÃ¤ngt das so ab 80â¬ an, bei Actionsports kannst du dir zur Orientierung ja mal was zusammenbasteln.


----------



## Eike. (2. Juni 2010)

Am Freitag steht mal wieder die Ettlinger Trailrunde an. Die Zeit ist noch offen wer mitkommen will also einfach mal sagen wann es geht und wann net. Die Tour eignet sich übrigens auch besonders für Karlsruhe-Neulinge die die Trails der Gegend kennen lernen wollen. Es sind (ab Ettlingen) etwa 25km/500hm mit der Möglichkeit am Schluss auch noch was anzuhängen. Das Tempo macht der Langsamste, es geht also niemand verloren.


----------



## timtrail (2. Juni 2010)

Auf wann ist grob der Start angesetzt? Vormittags oder nachmittags? Mit dem Enduro oder CC Bike? 

MFG


----------



## Eike. (2. Juni 2010)

Die Tour ist vollkommen hardtailtauglich (wie ja alles hier am Schwarzwaldrand) aber die Trails machen mit einem Fully auf jeden Fall mehr Spaß. Aus deinem Profil würde ich persönlich den Stumpi nehmen, das Scratch wär unterfordert (es sei denn man hängt am Schluss noch den Strommastendownhill dran aber der geht mitm Stumpi ja auch).
Die Zeit ist bis jetzt komplett frei wählbar. Wenns nur nach mir ginge würd ich wahrscheinlich gegen 11 starten aber früher oder erst am Nachmittag ist mir auch recht.

@Ghoshunter
Wie schauts bei dir aus? Absolut egal oder irgendwelche Wünsche?


----------



## Heili (2. Juni 2010)

Was für Berge/Strecken würden denn so anstehen?


----------



## Eike. (2. Juni 2010)

Die Berge sind der Wattkopf und Kreuzelberg also quasi die Ettlinger Hausberge. Die Trails im "Grundprogramm" sind der Serpentinentrail vom Wattkopf ins Albtal, die Ettlinger Linie bei Spessart, der Toter-Mann-Stein-Trail ins Albtal und zurück der alte Graf Rhena Weg. Danach kann man dann natürlich auch nochmal auf den Wattkopf und einen von den anderen Trails runter.


----------



## Heili (2. Juni 2010)

ich denk mal, da bin ich dabei 
wo is der treffpunkt?


----------



## Eike. (2. Juni 2010)

Wie üblich an der Hedwigsquelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heili (2. Juni 2010)

okay
Uhrzeit is mir eigentlich egal. sollte nur nicht zu spät werden. also so gegen 12.00 oder halt früher.


----------



## Phil88 (2. Juni 2010)

um 11 an der quelle wär ich auch dabei, muss aber gegen 14 uhr wieder in KA sein


----------



## Eike. (2. Juni 2010)

Dann machen wir doch 11 Uhr an der Quelle. In Ettlingen sind wir etwa 2 Stunden später wieder.


----------



## timtrail (3. Juni 2010)

Okay, ich würde gerne mit aber ich hab angst das ich euch zu arg bremse =/ Bin dieses Jahr erst 1 mal mit dem Stumpi gefahren sonst nur gemütlich mit dem Scratch... Ich hoffe ich bin nicht zu verhasst dann ;-P


----------



## johans (3. Juni 2010)

Morgen wirds bei mir nichts, jedenfalls nicht zu solch früher Stund. Samstag und/oder Sonntag werde ich aber auf jeden Fall unterwegs sein, Richtung Baden-Baden hat ich mal gedacht. Wer will mit?


----------



## timtrail (3. Juni 2010)

Gibts irgendwo ne Notfallnummer falls ichs ned finde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (3. Juni 2010)

Wegen dem Tempo mach dir mal keine Sorgen. Es sind im Grunde ja nur zwei recht kurze Anstiege und da fällt niemandem ein Zacken aus der Krone langsam zu machen oder ein bischen zu warten.
Im Fall der Fälle bin ich unter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 erreichbar. Von Karlsruhe aus kommt man durch den Oberwald gut zur Hedwigsquelle, teilweise ist die sogar ausgeschildert. Einfach immer nach Süden und beim Hedwighof über die B3.


----------



## Phil88 (3. Juni 2010)

@timtrail:

hab dir ne pn geschrieben, könntest mit mir mitfahrn.

noch jemand aus KA dabei?


----------



## timtrail (3. Juni 2010)

Also bei: 48°57'18"N;8°26'0"E ca.? 
Komm ich da hin mit dem Auto?


----------



## tealyc (3. Juni 2010)

johans schrieb:


> Morgen wirds bei mir nichts, jedenfalls nicht zu solch früher Stund. Samstag und/oder Sonntag werde ich aber auf jeden Fall unterwegs sein, Richtung Baden-Baden hat ich mal gedacht. Wer will mit?




Würd gern mitfahren, bin aber noch ein Neuling ;-)


----------



## Eike. (3. Juni 2010)

Wenn du mit dem Auto kommst park am besten in Ettlingen am Parkplatz Kaisereiche. Von Karlsruhe durch Rüppur, Richtung Bad Herrenalb, vor dem Tunnel rechts Abfahren Richtung Ettlingen und die nächste links. Die Straße dann bis zum Wald fahren und links ab Waldrand parken. Ich komm da auch vorbei und wir fahren zusammen zur Hedwigsquelle, dauert keine 5 Minuten.

@tealyc
Klar gerne, einfach ausprobieren.


----------



## tealyc (3. Juni 2010)

Hi Eike,
mir wird es morgen leider nicht reichen.
Will dieses Jahr aber etwas aktiver fahren, da werden wir uns vielleicht noch sehen.

;-)

Viel SPass mein radeln


----------



## timtrail (3. Juni 2010)

also 10 vor 11:00 am Parkplatz!


----------



## Eike. (3. Juni 2010)

Geht klar. Eigentlich können wir uns auch alle direkt an der Kaisereiche treffen. Von da aus ist die Auffahrt zum Wattkopf einfacher als von der Hedwigsquelle. Von der Quelle aus kommt man ganz einfach dahin indem man die Asphaltstraße an der Quelle vorbei weiterfährt, ist nur etwa ein Kilometer.


----------



## Phil88 (3. Juni 2010)

geht klar, dann am parkplatz oben 

falls noch jemand aus KA mitwill: 
ich fahre 10:35 in KA am tivoli bei der bahnschienen unterführung


----------



## johans (4. Juni 2010)

@ tealyc: Also wenn du wirklich noch blutiger Neuling bist, ist das was ich mir in Baden-Baden vorgestellt habe eher nichts für dich. Wir können aber gerne eine Runde am Wattkopf drehen, da hab ich mehr Lust drauf als allein nach BB zu fahren. Hast du irgendwelche zeitlichen Vorstellungen? Bei mir ist eigentlich alles möglich, nur die Mittagshitze will ich eher meiden, also entweder früh (ab 10 Uhr) oder spät (so gegen halb sechs).

Gruß
Hannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tealyc (4. Juni 2010)

Hi Johans,
habe mich kruzfristig entschieden morgen früh nach Seewald an den Stausee zu fahren.
Da mach ich erstmal bischen was für die Kondition.
Ich werd aber noch öfter mal hier reingucken, vielleicht sehen wir uns ja.
Viel Spass!


----------



## Cambria (6. Juni 2010)

juhu, neuer lrs ist bestellt. dann kann ich hoffentlich schnell wieder fahren


----------



## Eike. (6. Juni 2010)

Nicht gleich wieder kaputt machen  Apropo kaputt, wenn du noch einen neuen Helm suchst, bei Ebay bekommt man grad das Vorjahresmodell vom Scott Groove fürn Schleuderpreis.


----------



## Cambria (6. Juni 2010)

Ich denk ich bleib bei meinem. Casco tauscht wohl Helme nach Stürzen für 50% des Neurpreises aus. Er ist zwar hässlich, aber recht komfortabel und stabil  ist übrigens der enduro lrs von actionsports geworden


----------



## johans (7. Juni 2010)

Eike schrieb:
			
		

> johans und ich hatten bei der letzten Tour die Idee mal für eine Tour nach Freiburg runterzufahren. Mit dem Bawü-Ticket kostet das für 5 Personen 28 und die Fahrt dauert 1:40h also auch nicht so viel länger als in die Pfalz. Geplant ist die Abfahrt (Auffahrt natürlich auch ) vom Schauinsland zurück nach Freiburg. Das werden ganz grob 1200hm. Wie schwierig die Trails sind weis ich nicht aber es ist ja der Schwarzwald und keine Alpen, extrem wirds also wohl nicht werden.
> Ein Termin steht noch nicht fest es geht erstmal darum rauszufinden wer überhaupt mitkommen wollen würde.



Wer wäre denn jetzt am Wochenende definitiv auf der Fahrt nach Freiburg dabei? Samstag oder Sonntag ist bei mir schnurz.


----------



## Eike. (7. Juni 2010)

Bei mir das gleiche.


----------



## Phil88 (8. Juni 2010)

Jemand Lust auf ne feierabend runde am wattkopf?
Treffunkt 18:20 an der hedwigsquelle


----------



## Eike. (8. Juni 2010)

Wenns bis dahin nicht gewittert bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTBDave (8. Juni 2010)

Ich habe hier ausm 7. Stock direkten Blick auf´n Wattkopf. Da zieht gerade eine dicke Regenfront durch... ...oder ist es nur eine Wolke? Etwas zu hell für Regen... 

...jedenfalls sieht es davor und dahinter nicht regnerisch aus 

Viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (8. Juni 2010)

Das war ein kurzer, heftiger Schauer.


----------



## SLXDriver (8. Juni 2010)

Wie weit würdet ihr fahren wollen? Bissl Regen macht doch nix


----------



## Eike. (8. Juni 2010)

2-3 mal hoch, wenns dir zuviel wird kannst du ja einfach jederzeit aussteigen, Ettlingen ist nie weit weg.
Ein bissl Regen macht *jetzt* nix, unterwegs würds mich schon eher stören


----------



## SLXDriver (8. Juni 2010)

mhmm jetzt müsst ich nur noch wissen wo die Hedwigsquelle is und ich komm

wär der Parkplatz am Wattkopf da oben nciht sinnvoller?

gruß


----------



## Eike. (8. Juni 2010)

Du hast Post.


----------



## Phil88 (8. Juni 2010)

also nach dem regenradar kommt da aber noch ma ne ladung durch die nächste stunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (8. Juni 2010)

Das meiste scheint vorbeizuziehen. Deine Entscheidung, ich habs im Fall der Fälle nicht weit nach Hause  und Patrick ist schon unterwegs ich fahr also auf jeden Fall erstmal.


----------



## Phil88 (8. Juni 2010)

alla hopp, wenns nass wird gibts ne heiße badewanne danach, bis gleich


----------



## hillsrider (8. Juni 2010)

Servus zusammen!
Ich denk der ein oder andere kennt mich noch von letztem Jahr. 

Ich wollt ma fragen ob jemand dieses oder nächstes WE (oder vielleicht auch zwischendrin) Lust auf ne Tour am Kreuzelberg hat.
Ich kenn mich auf dem Wattkopf jetzt so gut aus dass es langsam langweilig wird. Und Kreuzelberg kenn ich eben gar nix. Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nichmal wie man da hin kommt  Daher wär Treffpunkt Hedwigsquelle/Kaisereiche oder sowas (ich komm aus Wettersbach) ganz praktisch. Hätte da jemand Lust?

Am Kreuzelberg is doch der Tote-Mann-Stein Trail oder?


----------



## SLXDriver (8. Juni 2010)

Gut wars


----------



## Eike. (8. Juni 2010)

hillsrider schrieb:


> Am Kreuzelberg is doch der Tote-Mann-Stein Trail oder?



Nicht direkt am Kreuzelberg aber die Richtung stimmt schon. Am Donnerstag oder Freitag könnten wir hinfahren, am Wochenende hab ich eher was anderes vor.


----------



## Heili (8. Juni 2010)

Am Freitag wäre ich wieder dabei. 
Am Donnerstag nur wenns richtung 16.30 geht, schule...


----------



## hillsrider (8. Juni 2010)

Heili schrieb:


> Am Freitag wäre ich wieder dabei.
> Am Donnerstag nur wenns richtung 16.30 geht, schule...



Bei mir das gleiche, nur schlimmer  Auch Schule. Lange. Und danach kann ich sehr wahrscheinlich auch nicht. Freitag muss ich schaun, aber da eher nächste Woche. Wie is es denn mit nächste Woche Mittwoch? Kommt halt auch aufs Wetter an.


----------



## Eike. (8. Juni 2010)

Mittwochs kann ich nicht vor 18:30 und das wird zu knapp.


----------



## Heili (8. Juni 2010)

Dann halt am Freitag.
Da könnt ich auch schon früher. so um 14.30 Uhr.


----------



## Phil88 (8. Juni 2010)

wie siehts morgen aus? wollte nach herrenalb -> bernstein -> mahlberg -> toter mann -> ettlingen

will jemand mit, wenn jemand ne andre tour um herrenalb hat können wir auch gerne was andres fahren, wollte so 600-800hm machen.

start hab ich so an 14-15 uhr in herrenalb gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (8. Juni 2010)

wenn das Wetter mitspielt bin ich nächsten mittwoch gerne dabei


----------



## Eike. (9. Juni 2010)

Nächste Woche gehts bei mir höchstens Montag und Dienstag Abend.

Wegen der *Freiburgtour*:
Bis jetzt haben ja nur johans und ich fest zugesagt. Ich brauch langsam mal Planungssicherheit fürs Wochenende. Sagt kurzfristig noch jemand zu oder wollen wir das auf ein anderes Wochenende verschieben?


----------



## Phil88 (9. Juni 2010)

also ich verschieb meine herrenalb runde auf morgen, da siehts wetter technisch gegen nachmittag um einiges angenehmer aus. will morgen jemand mit?

freiburg würd ich mitkommen am samstag wenn ihrs langsam angehen lasst  wieviel km/hm werden das ca.?


----------



## Eike. (9. Juni 2010)

Morgen bin ich in Herrenalb dabei.

In Freiburg werden es wohl wie geschrieben grob 1200hm weil ich nicht einfach nur auf der blauen Raute runterfahren will sondern auch noch nebendran was mitnehmen. Wieviel km? Keine Ahnung aber eher wenig, ist ja nicht groß Strecke dabei. Damit wären wir 3 am Samstag, einer sollte schon noch dazukommen damit es sich lohnt. Ansonsten ist der Schauinsland in ein paar Wochen sicher auch noch da.


----------



## Phil88 (9. Juni 2010)

hab morgen uni bis 15:30, denke mir reichts erst auf die bahn um 16:17 in KA Hbf. aber ist ja lange hell 


planänderung:
ich kann ab 12:57 abfahrt KA Hbf.


----------



## Rasender Robert (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo!

Zur Freiburg-Tour: Ich bin leider *nicht* dabei. Grundsätzlich würde ich (zu einen späteren Termin) aber gerne mitfahren. 

Seit gut drei Wochen ist mein Bike bei Canyon uns wartet auf einen neuen Rahmen (Riss im Steuerrohr, wird auf Garantie getauscht). Nächste Woche Montag sollen dann endlich die Teile umgeschraubt werden, sodass ich hoffentlich bald danach das Bike wiederhabe. 

Sobald es wieder hier ist, melde ich mich mal.

Gruß

Robert


----------



## Eike. (9. Juni 2010)

Ich wär für die Bahn eine Stunde später. Dann hab ich noch genug Zeit was zu essen und die Schüler-Rushhour umgehen wir auch. Später geht aber natürlich auch.

@Freiburg
Ok ich würd sagen wir verschieben das ganze. Für Samstag hab ich auch noch eine Anfrage für eine Teufelsmühlenführung da ist mir das gar nicht so unrecht. Wenn da jemand mit will (Besame Mucho+Albursprung ~1200hm) Bescheid sagen.


----------



## Phil88 (9. Juni 2010)

alles klar, dann machen wir 13:57 hbf, du steigst dann in ettlingen dazu oder?


----------



## johans (9. Juni 2010)

Nochmal wegen Freiburg: ich hätte noch einen Mitfahrer aus meinem Studiengang, war auch schon öfter mit uns fahren. Aber wenn wir es verschieben hab ich auch nichts dagegen, bei der Teufelsmühlentour wäre ich dabei (wenn ihr am BM ab und zu auf mich wartet ;-) )

Morgen Bad Herrenalb wird bei mir nichts, ATM-Workshop (Phil88 weiß wovon ich spreche...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (9. Juni 2010)

@phil
Genau, bis morgen

@hannes
Klar. Ich sag dir Bescheid wenn ich weiß wann wir fahren.


----------



## Phil88 (9. Juni 2010)

ATM-Workshop... schau 4 stunden ausm fenster und du hast mehr gelernt 

samstag teufelsmühle würd ich auch mitkommen, ich gesell mich dann zu johans aufm bm


----------



## Eike. (11. Juni 2010)

Also morgen geht es um 10 am Bahnhof Bad Herrenalb los.


----------



## johans (11. Juni 2010)

Roger. Over.


----------



## Eike. (11. Juni 2010)

Jetzt mit 20er Kettenblatt und neuen Bremsbelägen. Damit bin ich bergauf nicht mehr zu bremsen während ich bergab umso besser bremsen kann 
Die Beläge waren wirklich bitter nötig, der eine war schon teilweise von der Bremsscheibe blankgeschliffen


----------



## andi1969 (11. Juni 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Jetzt mit 20er Kettenblatt ......



*Hehe kommt´s Alter durch*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (11. Juni 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Jetzt mit 20er Kettenblatt und neuen Bremsbelägen. Damit bin ich bergauf nicht mehr zu bremsen während ich bergab umso besser bremsen kann
> Die Beläge waren wirklich bitter nötig, der eine war schon teilweise von der Bremsscheibe blankgeschliffen


Dass das 20er Kettenblatt genauso bitter nötig wäre, kann ich hier nicht unterschreiben. Letzten Sonntag bist du alle Anstieg ohne Probs hochgekommen. Für längere Anstiege könnte ich mir sowas schon vorstellen, aber für den BM?


----------



## Eike. (11. Juni 2010)

Ne natürlich nicht wegen dem BM. Aber ich hatte gerade sowieso die Kurbel demontiert um das Hauptlager zu checken da hab ich das gleich mitgemacht. Und nächste Woche gehts in die Alpen da macht das dann richtig Sinn.


----------



## Phil88 (11. Juni 2010)

weis noch nich ob ich mitkommen kann morgen, entscheide das morgen früh spontan. mein knie ist heute nacht ziemlich dick geworden, heute könnte ich nich fahren...
entweder bin ich in der bahn oder eben nicht 

@johans: falls es geht bei mir, 9:17 die bahn am hbf? steigst du am marktplatz ein um 9:10?


----------



## johans (11. Juni 2010)

Ich steig um 9.17 Uhr am Bahnhof ein. Ein Studienkollege kommt noch mit.
Dann hoff ich mal dass dein Knie bis morgen wieder ganz ist!


----------



## hillsrider (12. Juni 2010)

Servus!
Ich werd morgen ne Wattkopfrunde machen. Wenn von denen, die nich mit nach Herrenalb mitgehen, jemand mitfahren will einfach melden. Ich werd erst nachmittags fahren, morgens (bzw. Vormittags) werd ich schlafen  Schulzeiten ausgleichen und so, ihr wisst schon 
Allerdings werden die Trails eher die einfacheren sein (kein Panoramaweg etc.), da bei mir mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit noch n Freund mitfährt, der noch ziemlicher Anfänger ist.
Geplant wär ungefähr 15.00 oder 15.30. Treffpunkt müsste man nochmal ausmachen.


----------



## st-bike (12. Juni 2010)

Ich wäre dabei. Gerne auch ne Stunde früher. Treffpunkt? Schaue gegen 13:00 uhr noch mal rein.


----------



## Heili (12. Juni 2010)

Meinst du mit morgen Samstag, oder Sonntag?
Da du das um 00.19 Uhr geschrieben hast, bin ich mir nich so sicher


----------



## hillsrider (12. Juni 2010)

Heili schrieb:


> Meinst du mit morgen Samstag, oder Sonntag?
> Da du das um 00.19 Uhr geschrieben hast, bin ich mir nich so sicher



Tschuldigung  Ja Samstag, also heute, mein ich.


----------



## st-bike (12. Juni 2010)

Ich habe auch Samstag gemeint.


----------



## hillsrider (12. Juni 2010)

Stunde früher is wohl eher nich  Mal zum Treffpunkt. Wie wärs denn am Wettersbacher Funkturm? Bzw. da am Spielplatz eben? Hedwigsquelle wär für mich nich so da dürft ich nämlich runter fahren und dann wieder hoch  Wenns aber nich anders geht würds auch so gehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## st-bike (12. Juni 2010)

Komm auch von Waldbronn, daher ist mir auf der Höhe auch recht. Der Funkturm ist beim Wildschweingehege oder? sagen wir 15:00 uhr? Dann werden wir ja sehen wie lange man Lust hat zu fahren. Einfache Trails sind ok.


----------



## Heili (12. Juni 2010)

gut, also wann wollt ihr fahren?
Treffpunkt Kaisereiche, ok?


----------



## Heili (12. Juni 2010)

> Mal zum Treffpunkt. Wie wärs denn am Wettersbacher Funkturm


Upps, überlesen 
Naja, werd wohl sowieso nicht kommen können.
Wünsc euch noch viel spaß =)


----------



## hillsrider (12. Juni 2010)

Ja so ungefähr am Wildschweingehege. Aber wir könnten uns auch einfach am Wildschweingehege treffen. Wär vielleicht einfacher. Da an der Bank dann. 15.00 is denk ich okay.


----------



## st-bike (12. Juni 2010)

Ok


----------



## hillsrider (12. Juni 2010)

Okay das mit den einfachen Trails hat sich erledigt, der Freund hat doch keine Lust 
Dass es zu keinen Verwechslungen kommt:
Ich bin 14 und hab ein titanfarbenes FSR XC von Specialized. Lange Haare


----------



## Heili (12. Juni 2010)

Hätte vielleicht jemand zufällig lust noch ne runde am Wattkopf zu drehen?
Mir is grad langweilig un ab grade richtig Bock fahren zu gehen


----------



## Heili (12. Juni 2010)

Ok, wurde doch nix^^
Aber Morgen (Sonntag) würd ich fahren gehen.
Wer mitkommen will, kann kommen ;-)
Wäre so um 14.00/14.30 am Parkplatz.


----------



## johans (17. Juni 2010)

Wer hat denn am Wochenende Lust was zu machen? Das Wetter soll zwar nicht überragend werden, aber immerhin trocken. Wohin ist mir egal, bin für Vorschläge und Wünsche offen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cambria (17. Juni 2010)

Ich wollte morgen früh etwas Frühsport am Wattkopf betreiben, falls mich jemand begleiten mag


----------



## Phil88 (17. Juni 2010)

ich wart immer noch auf mein schaltauge, hoff das kommt morgen noch.

wenn ja wär ich auf jeden fall mal dabei am wochenende


----------



## Rasender Robert (18. Juni 2010)

Hallo!

Hat heute nach den Spiel noch jemand Lust auf eine kleine Wattkopftour? Wenn das Wetter passt würde ich gerne so gegen 17:00 starten.

Mein neuer Rahmen ist endlich da, der muss gleich ordentlich eingesaut werden.

Gruß

Robert


----------



## johans (18. Juni 2010)

Ich bin dabei. 17.00 Uhr Hedwigsquelle?


----------



## Cambria (18. Juni 2010)

Glaub da schließ ich mich auch an, Rad fährt ja wieder


----------



## Rasender Robert (18. Juni 2010)

17:00 Hedwigsquelle passt.

Bis später!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (18. Juni 2010)

ich würd mich auch mal anschliessen, bin um 17:00 auch an der hedwigsquelle wenns ok ist 

gruß


----------



## Heili (18. Juni 2010)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## Cambria (18. Juni 2010)

ui große Gruppe, bis gleich dann


----------



## Piece (18. Juni 2010)

Ahoi,

ich fahre MTB und komme aus Ka. Bin ich hier richtig?  

Mittwochs fahre ich meist mit der Studentengruppe radsport_ka und Samstags mit wechselnder Besetzung, leider oft mit meinen imaginären Freunden .

Im ernst: Hat morgen (Samstag) jemand Lust auf ne Tour? Etwa 16-17 Uhr, etwa 3 h, etwa 40 km, und etwa 700 hm.
Meist starte ich auf dem Durlacher Turmberg (zweimal rauf und zweimal runter) um danach Richtung Thomashof zum Wattkopf zu fahren. In letzter Zeit hab ich jedesmal den StrommastenTrail mitgenommen. Bin da aber flexibel.

Heute bis 17 Uhr zur Hedwigsquelle schaffe ich leider nicht, zumal ich nicht genau weiß wo die ist.


----------



## SLXDriver (18. Juni 2010)

wenn du dich beeilst komm nach ettlingen sag mir wo und ich hol dich ab 

handy nummer kommt via pm, damit dus noch schaffst 

gruß


----------



## Piece (18. Juni 2010)

Ne daraus wird heute leider nichts. Falls ihr nächste Woche wieder Freitags um 17 Uhr fahrt bin dabei!

Edit sagt: Ich habe gerade erfahren, dass ich morgen den ganzen Tag Zeit habe zum Radeln. Könnte also auch Vormittags!

Edit die zweite: Ich fahre morgen um 10 Uhr morgens mit nem Kumpel. Falls sich jemand anschließen möchte einfach melden.


----------



## Noctis (19. Juni 2010)

kann mir wer zufällig Tipps für n guten Radladen hier in KA nennen?


----------



## Piece (19. Juni 2010)

Kommt drauf an was du suchst. Richtig zufrieden bin ich hier mit keinem Laden.

Falls du MTBs suchst findest du im Bike-Lager anstÃ¤ndige RÃ¤der. Allerdings ne recht geringe Auswahl. Der B.O.C hat ne recht groÃe Auswahl an RÃ¤dern,  Ersatzteilen sowie ZubehÃ¶r wie TrinkrucksÃ¤cke. Klamotten findest du (leider) im Karstadt Sport die beste Auswahl.
Das Velodrom gibt es auch noch: Einige RÃ¤der und ne Auswahl an Klamotten und Ersatzteilen. Viele Handschuhe und Helme, aber nicht vergleichbar mit der Auswahl im Karstadt Sport.

Beratung im Bike-Lager ist ganz anstÃ¤ndig. Leider sind die Preise fÃ¼r Teile die bestellt werden mÃ¼ssen sehr hoch. 80 â¬ fÃ¼r ein XT Schaltwerk.
Sowohl im BOC als auch im Karstadt ist die Beratung mieserabel. Entweder es ist keiner da oder man wird fÃ¼r blÃ¶d verkauft. 
Im Velodrom empfand ich die Stimmung immer etwas solala. Fragen werden zwar kompetent beantwortet, aber ich kam mir vor wie ein Eindringling der die Ruhe stÃ¶rt.

Sonst gibt es noch ein paar kleinere LÃ¤den, die aber eher Richtung Stadtrad bzw. Trekkingrad gehen und damit uninteressant sind.

Ich suche schon seit lÃ¤ngerem Handschuhe. Es gibt aber keinen Laden den ich gefunden habe der passende anbietet. Entweder es sind Downhill-Handschuhe oder CC Handschuhe. Dazwischen gibt es nichts. Falls da jemand einen Tipp hat wÃ¤re ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Waldgeist (19. Juni 2010)

Karstadt gehe ich nicht mehr hin. Wenn Kunde kommt ist Verkäufer auf einmal unsichtbar. Beratung = 0 oder Behandlung "von oben herab". 

Das letzte Erlebnis war der Versuch eine Beratung zu einem Radschloß von ABUS mit Montage an der Sattelstütze zu erhalten.

Hoffentlich ändert sich das bei der Neustrukturierung von Karstadt!! Da gehört dann auch gleich das Personal mal ausgetauscht.


----------



## Noctis (19. Juni 2010)

kumpel sucht n ~1000 Hardtail und möchte nichts im Netz bestellen.

Hab ihn mal zum Velodrom geschickt, da die anderen gegen 14 uhr zugemacht haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (19. Juni 2010)

...die sind zwar nett dort, haben aber nicht wirklich tolle Sachen da stehen. Bikelager ist von der Beratung und Service Schrott, aber mit nem Cube Hardtail kann man nie was falsch machen. Bunnyhopshop hab ich das Gefühl, dass sie lieber teure Sachen verkaufen und sich bei "billigen" Rädern nicht soviel Mühe geben in der Beratung.(Eigenerfahrung). BOC...hm...
In Pforzheim war ich mal in einem. Da war die Beratung super und die hatten auch Ahnung von dem was sie verkaufen. Hatte mir damals ein LP Froggy angeschaut.


----------



## hillsrider (20. Juni 2010)

Kann hier nur den CycleSport in Remchingen empfehlen. Liegt zwar etwas abseits von Karlsruhe (gut oke wenn ihr mit BunnyHopShop kommt dann is das sooo abseits jetzt auch nichmehr ). Beratung ist in den meisten Fällen gut bis sehr gut. Auswahl auch recht groß. Da gibts ne ganze Reihe von Hardtails 500-1000.
Sollt jetzt nich wie Werbung rüberkommen aber ich hab mit denen echt gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## matou (20. Juni 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> In Pforzheim war ich mal in einem.


Das dürfte Mr Bike gewesen sein - war zwar erst zweimal dort - die machen aber einen guten Eindruck bzw die Erfahrungswerte von Freunden mit denen sind auch sehr gut.


----------



## KA-Biker (20. Juni 2010)

matou schrieb:


> Das dürfte Mr Bike gewesen sein - war zwar erst zweimal dort - die machen aber einen guten Eindruck bzw die Erfahrungswerte von Freunden mit denen sind auch sehr gut.


 

ja, genau der wars.


----------



## Saci (20. Juni 2010)

jap, cycle sport und MR. Bike sind auch die einzigen 2 läden zu denen ich hier noch gehen würde/tu ^^ 

der "radladen" bei uns im ort ist die krönung .. "gabelkonus aufschlagen? kann ich nicht, bekomm ich alels vormontiert"


----------



## specialist (20. Juni 2010)

Falls ihr in eurem Alter schon ein bisschen weiter weg dürft, würde ich euch den Shop   ans Herz legen.


----------



## Saci (20. Juni 2010)

soweit ich weiß arbeitest du dort, oder? - tztz, werbung hier machn - geht ja mal garnich  - falls ich mich irre - recht haste ^^ .. glaub es wird grad ein wenig OT ..


----------



## specialist (20. Juni 2010)

Du irrst, sorry!


----------



## SLXDriver (20. Juni 2010)

Ich war gestern drinnen und die beratung war echt mieß
danach war ich im Mister Bike in pforzheim, da waren die Preise zwar hoch aber so gut wurd ich noch nie beraten^^ tja es gibt wohl den perfekten laden nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (20. Juni 2010)

Cycle Sport ist ein recht guter Laden...aber im Bereich 'Gravity' sind sie sicher nicht der optimale Ansprechpartner. Wenn man weiß was man will...bekommt man einen guten Preis.

Mr. Bike wie schon erwähnt ist im Bereich 'Gravity' wirklich top. Liegt wohl auch daran, daß einige selbst in den Parks usw. unterwegs sind. Allerdings preislich etwas teurer.


----------



## Eike. (21. Juni 2010)

Das Fahrrad Terminal in Bulach hat sich laut Homepage auf die schwerkraftunterstützten Spielarten des Fahrradfahrens spezialisiert. Ob der Laden was taugt weis ich aber nicht, bin noch nie drin gewesen.

Gruß aus Oberbayern - Land unter


----------



## Remedy66 (21. Juni 2010)

...im Raum Karlsruhe der LADEN für viel Federweg...
..die haben da wenigstens ein paar Hardcore Bikes ,Klamotten, Parts und Ahnung.
Biken alle selbst , treffe die als in Beerfelden und Lac Blanc...


----------



## funbiker9 (21. Juni 2010)

Den Chef vom Fahrrad Terminal hab ich vor einer Weile auf dem Wattkopf ( SMDH ) getroffen. Scheint zumidest auf den ersten Eindruck hin...nett zu sein. Über Ahnung von der Bikematerie sagt das natürlich nichts aus...


----------



## Triptico (21. Juni 2010)

Hey,

bin auch grad frisch nach KA gezogen und such noch ne Newstarter-Gruppe (bin also blutiger Anfänger - technisch wie konditionell ) für ein paar gepflegte Trailtouren. Unter der Woche abends oder am WE.

Achso, Alter: lange, lange nach dem Abi 

Grüße,
Chris


----------



## black soul (21. Juni 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Das Fahrrad Terminal in Bulach hat sich laut Homepage auf die schwerkraftunterstützten Spielarten des Fahrradfahrens spezialisiert. Ob der Laden was taugt weis ich aber nicht, bin noch nie drin gewesen.
> 
> Gruß aus Oberbayern - Land unter




  meiner meinung nach hast du da nix verpasst.



> Über Ahnung von der Bikematerie sagt das natürlich nichts aus...



stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (21. Juni 2010)

@black soul

....hast du schon Erfahrung mit dem Laden? Würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Heili (21. Juni 2010)

Is das der Laden neben dem MediaMarkt?
Wenn ja war ich schonmal drinn^^
Also die Beratung is ganz gut, die Gebrauchträder stehen auch für nen recht annehmbaren Preis drinn. Aber der Rest is ziemlich teuer, so ne kurze Hose für 120.- ist dann doch recht viel ^^


----------



## black soul (21. Juni 2010)

ja, aber nur PN.  eigentlich bräuchte ich gar nix mehr  schreiben.


----------



## funbiker9 (21. Juni 2010)

black soul schrieb:


> ja, aber nur PN.  eigentlich bräuchte ich gar nix mehr  schreiben.



Klar, auch gerne über eine PN...


----------



## Remedy66 (22. Juni 2010)

@funbiker: einfach selbst vorbei schauen...
@triptico: wenn Du dich der Black Soul Gruppe anschließt bist Du da genau richtig.


----------



## black soul (22. Juni 2010)

Remedy66 schrieb:


> @triptico: wenn Du dich der Black Soul Gruppe anschließt bist Du da genau richtig.




das kann er nicht, weil ich keine gruppe habe.   
übrigens das foto in deinem album dürfte lac blanc sein, oder ?

kann das sein, dass du zu dem laden gehörst ? wenn ja, in ich aber froh nicht gelästert zu haben. wenn nein : warst du schon mal dort ?


----------



## funbiker9 (22. Juni 2010)

Erfahrungswerte haben recht wenig mit lästern zu tun...solange man dabei sachlich und fair bleibt.


----------



## Heili (22. Juni 2010)

Wäre morgen jemand bei ner Runde am Wattkopf dabei?
Würde so um 15.00 bis 16.00 losgehen. gerne auch später.


----------



## Piece (24. Juni 2010)

Also ich kann frühestens um 16 Uhr in Karlsruhe losfahren. Startet sonst noch jemand in Ka?

Edit: Ups morgen ist ja gestern ...


----------



## johans (24. Juni 2010)

Spontan jemand dabei? 20 Uhr Hedwigsquelle, kleine Wattkopfrunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cambria (24. Juni 2010)

zu spät gelesen, viel Spaß


----------



## Piece (24. Juni 2010)

Morgen, Freitag, jemand dabei ne Tour zu fahren? Ich kann frühestens um 16 Uhr besser 16:30 in Karlsruhe losfahren.


----------



## andi1969 (25. Juni 2010)

War gestern mal auf dem Turmberg, die Strecke Richtung Klettergarten wird nicht mehr so viel befahren oder??? Sah irgendwie vernachlässigt aus.


----------



## Piece (25. Juni 2010)

Da gibt es inzwischen ein paar neue Strecken. Demnach ist der Bereich direkt beim Kletterpark nicht mehr "bewirtschaftet".

Wie siehts aus? Heute keiner Lust auf Radeln bei dem tollen Wetter?


----------



## Cambria (25. Juni 2010)

Ja, schon. Würde gerne so gegen 6 ne Runde drehen. Bin da aber auch noch offen für Vorschläge.
Die einzige Einschränkung ist, dass ich spätestes 20:50 am Bahnhof sein muss die Freundin abholen, sonst gibts Ärger


----------



## hillsrider (25. Juni 2010)

Wer Lust auf ne Wattkopf Runde? Jetzt? Heut Abend is mir zu spät  Ich werd so um vier am Wildschweingehege sein. Wenn jemand mitkommen möchte, bitte ca. ne halbe Stunde vorher hier melden weil sonst werd ich garnich erst ans WS-Gehege kommen. Hatte mir n paar andere Trails vorgenommen, also in die andere Richtung eher. Aber ich denke die meisten werden ja sowieso noch arbeiten.


----------



## Piece (25. Juni 2010)

18 Uhr ist ein bisschen spät. Ich könnt ja schon vorher losfahren und wir treffen und auf dem Durlacher Turmberg? Dann bist du auch sicher um 8:50 am bahnhof. Vllt sogar geduscht . Mal das Rad vorbereiten.


----------



## Cambria (25. Juni 2010)

Wann und wo würdest du denn gerne losfahren? Die Lust in der Uni zu sitzen vergeht mir langsam bei dem Wetter


----------



## Piece (25. Juni 2010)

Ich wohne recht nahe am Kronenplatz. Könnten uns da oder besser am AKK treffen. Bin da recht flott. Fahre ja Rad .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cambria (25. Juni 2010)

Um 5 am Akk? Dann radel ich jetzt schnell heim und hol' das richtige Rad


----------



## Piece (25. Juni 2010)

OK wunderbar. Bis 17 Uhr am AKK.


----------



## Cambria (25. Juni 2010)

Ok, bis gleich


----------



## FlyingWings (26. Juni 2010)

Also heute ist das Wetter doch viel besser ;-)


----------



## Rasender Robert (27. Juni 2010)

Hallo!

Ich werde heute abend nach dem Spiel noch eine Runde über den Wattkopf fahren. Will jemand mitkommen? 

Als Treffpunkt würde ich 19:00 Hedwigsquelle vorschlagen.

Gruß

Robert


----------



## hillsrider (27. Juni 2010)

Hätte denn _während_ dem Spiel jemand Lust?
Is bestimmt schön leer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piece (28. Juni 2010)

Hier mal ne super Zusammenstellung an aktuellen Wetterdaten. Momentan brauchen wir das ja zum Glück nicht, hat mich aber schon öfter vorgerwarnt, dass ich nass werden werde.


----------



## Noctis (28. Juni 2010)

Tach zusammen

für mein nächstes Projekt suche ich wieder 3 Fahrer für den Strommasten DH.
Drehtag wäre ein Freitag oder Montag im August (je nach Wetter).

Diesmal hoffentlich mit Seilkamera.


----------



## KA-Biker (29. Juni 2010)

Noctis schrieb:


> Tach zusammen
> 
> für mein nächstes Projekt suche ich wieder 3 Fahrer für den Strommasten DH.
> Drehtag wäre ein Freitag oder Montag im August (je nach Wetter).
> ...


 


Könnte man sich anschauen.
Was genau planst du?
"wieder" hast du schonmal ein video gemacht und wo kann man das sehn..?


----------



## Noctis (29. Juni 2010)

guggst du signatur


----------



## KA-Biker (29. Juni 2010)

haja,...könnte ich kommen. Aber unter der Woche erst Nachmittags


----------



## Heili (29. Juni 2010)

Was für ne Richtung suchste denn?
Solls ein reines DH-Video werden?


----------



## Noctis (29. Juni 2010)

wieder in Richtung Freeride und Spaß. Nichts zu extremes; kein Crank-Video.
O-ton: "Extremsport und Spaß dabei"

Richtiges DH kommt dann im Bikepark


----------



## Heili (29. Juni 2010)

Also könnt ich auch mitmachen wenn ich kein richtiges Freeride Bike hab?


----------



## lovac (30. Juni 2010)

In 2 Minuten SM-DH runtergerockt , aller Achtung!


----------



## Heili (30. Juni 2010)

Die Line ab 0:40 kenn ich garnich  Muss das nächste mal gefahren werden^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (30. Juni 2010)

hab se mal getestet, bin aber garnich mit klar gekommen^^


----------



## Piece (30. Juni 2010)

Jo der Schlenker bei 0:40 ist mir auch neu. Mal schaun wann ich da wieder unterwegs bin. Dauert bestimmt nicht lange.

Am Samstag geht´s erstmal zu Cheetah. Rohloff Fullys Probe fahren


----------



## black soul (30. Juni 2010)

jungs, ich will nicht den oberlehrer spielen. aber habt ihr euch mal überlegt was ihr hier grad tut ?

warum werden wohl die guten trails nirgends bis wenig verbreitet ? 
nachdenk..... genau

ist eigentlich klar, dass es sich hier um eine *geduldete* inoffizielle strecke handelt ?
nachdenk..... hmmm

und was denkt ihr wohl was passiert, wenn auf einer querung mal ein unfall anderen personen oder bikern passiert ?

nachdenk....... genau

und so weiter und so fort.
und jetzt stellt ihr auch noch ein video rein in dem gnadenlos durchgeheizt wird.

@saci
das war nicht das gelbe vom ei. 

@heili
schön das du so nette filmchen machst in einem gebiet wo es an strecken mangelt. so kann man auchzu einer schliessung der selben beitragen.
macht ja nix, kommst ja nicht von hier
wenn das in freiburg auf der legalisierten strecke genauso gehandhabt wird, dann ist der ärger vorprogrammiert. auch mit den bikern die sich darum bemüht haben. 



wenn ich sehe, das ein auto an der hedwigsquelle steht mit kennzeichen MTK, und dann 2 absolute vollpfosten den SM-DH runterkrachen seh, dann könnt ich kotzen. 
noch dazu an einem tag, an dem sehr viele unterwegs waren.

nur mal zur info :
es laufen bemühungen mit förster und der stadt ettlingen und leuten denen was am sport liegt, mal einen legalen spot daraus zu machen. 
*ihr könnt sicher sein, da ihr das unterfangen fast unmöglich macht.*

inzwischen ist da ein spot, der unter beobachtung  von massgebenden leuten steht. 

denkt doch einfach mal nach beim runterfahren. geht mit infos sparsam um. das ist keine DH -rennstrecke und auch ich hätte diese strecke noch länger. 
*DH fahren heisst doch nicht : hirn abschalten *(habt ihr doch oder ?)

gruss BS


----------



## Heili (30. Juni 2010)

Was du schreibst ist schon richtig. 
Allerdings höre ich doch recht selten von Zwischenfällen mit Wanderern. Dann wäre das doch eher ein positiver Aspekt. 
Achso, und ich komme von hier. Der Wattkopf ist mein Hausberg (auch wenn 20 Minuten entfernt) und mir liegt sehr viel daran die Strecken zu erhalten!
Aber die müssen doch nicht gleich zu offiziellen Strecken ernannt werden?
Das wichtigste ist doch, dass es akzeptiert bleibt. So wie bisher.


----------



## Saci (30. Juni 2010)

@ Black Soul - du hast vollkommen recht, es tut mir leid, ich hab nen admin gebteten den link zu entfernen!

- zur unfallgefahr auf den querwegen - os siehts in dem video soa us als wären auf jedem weg "streckenposten" verteilt, was zumindest bei DER aktion okay ist.. aber iwe gesagt sonst haste grundsätzlich recht - der link verschwindet dann auch bald (wenn der marc so nett is  )


----------



## Noctis (1. Juli 2010)

ich geh jetzt nur kurz auf ein paar Sachen ein:


> und was denkt ihr wohl was passiert, wenn auf einer querung mal ein  unfall anderen personen oder bikern passiert ?


Was passiert, wenn du mit dem rad auf ner Waldautobahn vor nen Wanderer fällst? nachdenken ... oh!


> wenn das in freiburg auf der legalisierten strecke genauso gehandhabt  wird, dann ist der ärger vorprogrammiert. auch mit den bikern die sich  darum bemüht haben.


 Ich bin einer von den Bikern, die an der Strecke mit schaufeln.
Wenn du sagst, dass Videos die Strecke kaputt machen, wäre ich ein lebendes Oxymoron. Denn egal ob legal, geduldet oder illegal: wenn ein Unfall passiert spielt die Diskussion keine Rolle mehr und Konsequenzen werden gezogen.


> wenn ich sehe, das ein auto an der hedwigsquelle steht mit kennzeichen  MTK, und dann 2 absolute vollpfosten den SM-DH runterkrachen seh, dann  könnt ich kotzen.
> noch dazu an einem tag, an dem sehr viele unterwegs waren.


Warum? ist das deine Strecke? Kennst du die Leute? Wie hast du "Vollpfosten" und Autokennzeichen miteinander verbunden?



> nur mal zur info :
> es laufen bemühungen mit förster und der stadt ettlingen und leuten  denen was am sport liegt, mal einen legalen spot daraus zu machen.
> *ihr könnt sicher sein, da ihr das unterfangen fast unmöglich macht.*


Nett, dass du das jetzt erwähnst. Bist du bei den Bemühungen beteiligt?


> denkt doch einfach mal nach beim runterfahren. geht mit infos sparsam  um. das ist keine DH -rennstrecke und auch ich hätte diese strecke noch  länger.
> *DH fahren heisst doch nicht : hirn abschalten *(habt ihr doch oder  ?)


Filmen heißt auch nicht den Sport kaputt machen. Du kannst n Porno drehen und eine Romanze. Alles mit einer Kamera. Sachen gibts...!

Zudem fand ich die Formulierung mehr als unpassend. Danke für die Pauschalisierung!

Ein Video muss nicht zwangsläufig von gestörten Freaks stammen, die die reine Downhillaction aufnehmen. Bspw. Image- oder Produktfilme.
Vielleicht kann man sowas auch den entsprechenden Stellen geben und sagen "so siehts aus - wir sind nicht kriminelle Randale sondern achten auf Sicherheit!"

Ich will nichts kaputt machen. Falls sich irgendwer gestört fühlt, kann er es mir gerne mitteilen. Dann dreh ich halt was wo anders. Fahrradfahren ohne Helm in der Stadt oder sowas...


----------



## black soul (1. Juli 2010)

vielleicht hast du nicht verstanden um was es mir geht.



> Was passiert, wenn du mit dem rad auf ner Waldautobahn vor nen Wanderer fällst? nachdenken ... oh!


es geht nicht um den unfall, sondern darum, das mindestens 2 wege gekreuzt werden, die nicht einsehbar sind. und wo es bereits unfälle gegen hat. auch reiter haben eine grosse lobby und ein durchgehender gaul ist nicht ohne.


> Ich bin einer von den Bikern, die an der Strecke mit schaufeln.
> Wenn du sagst, dass Videos die Strecke kaputt machen, wäre ich ein lebendes Oxymoron. Denn egal ob legal, geduldet oder illegal: wenn ein Unfall passiert spielt die Diskussion keine Rolle mehr und Konsequenzen werden gezogen.


gerade dann solltest du wissen wie schnell die stimmung versaut und die trails gesperrt sind.


> Warum? ist das deine Strecke? Kennst du die Leute? Wie hast du "Vollpfosten" und Autokennzeichen miteinander verbunden



nein meine strecke ist es nicht. aber wenn man die jungs beim auspacken sieht und dann später rücksichtslos runterheizen, kann sogar ich das zusammenzählen. und das, obwohl an diesem tag vom MTB club eine ausfahrt organisiert wurde, die biker aus vielen anderen regionen angezogen hat. und diese waldwege genau zu der strecke gehört haben. wo unteranderem auch familien mitgefahen sind.
du kannst dir sicher vorstellen wie lustig da ein zusammentreffen gewesen wäre.
scheinbar denkst du ich zieh mir das alles aus der nase. 
fakt bleibt, das es gewisse regeln gibt so wie bei euch auch. 


> Nett, dass du das jetzt erwähnst. Bist du bei den Bemühungen beteiligt?


hier genügt wohl ein einfaches   JA


> Filmen heißt auch nicht den Sport kaputt machen.


hab ich auch nicht gesagt, les einfach mal.


> wir sind nicht kriminelle Randale sondern achten auf Sicherheit!"


genau das meine ich auch. und glaub mir ich  fahr nicht erst seit gestern.
wie soll ich dem förster gegeüber erklären, wir sind gar nicht so schlecht, wenn über diese waldwege geheizt wird, die, ich sag es nochmal  NICHT 
ODER SCHLECHT EINSEHBAR SIND.
hier sind absolute brennpunkte und der geringste crash reicht vermutlich aus um  den trail zu beerdigen. 
. 
trotzdem sind hier schwierige bedingungen, auch wenn du es nicht so siehst. 
und alle verhandlungen mit den zuständigen leuten werden nicht einfach und erschwert wenn da nicht ein bisschen mit vernunft gefahren wird.
du als mitschaufler und beteiligter  solltest das aber genau kennen.
in diesem forum lesen nicht nur biker mit. und nicht nur welche aus dem umkreis.

demnächst gibt es einen termin vor ort, ich kann dir gerne berichten wie die einstellung der bürokratie ist.

wenn du dich angepisst gefühlt hast, nun gut. dein problem. 

@heili
ja unser aller hausberg. deshalb ist es um so wichtiger, das es so bleibt.
ob legalisiert oder nicht, es gibt brennpunkte die jeder der die strecke befährt, kennt. das was da auf der "neuen" 2. linie gebaut wurde ist ja ok. 
deren ursprung übrigens meine arbeit war. 
wir wolle ja erreichen das dei strecke so akzeptiert wird. mit der einbeziehung der zuständigen förster (der übrigens haftbar ist) und verwalter soll eine lösung gefunde werden, die für beide seiten passt.

@saci
danke, du hast verstanden was ich meine und was wir erreichen wollen.

gruss BS


----------



## Noctis (1. Juli 2010)

ah, verstehe, es geht dir nicht ums Filmen, sondern um das Video oben.
Wo du natürlich recht hast, ist, dass rücksichtsloses Fahren nichts mit gutem Fahrstil zu tun hat. Ich hab das Gefühl, dass sich das niemand angeschaut hat:

Ich spiel noch Turnierpaintball - glaub mir, ich kenn mich mit schweren Bedingungen mehr als gut aus. Die Mühlen der Bürokratie malen oft langsam und Antiquiert.
Bin also nicht angepisst, wollt nur argumentieren und Vermutungen widerlegen 

Du bist hiermit herzlichst eingeladen zu Fahren, wenn ich Film.


----------



## Eike. (1. Juli 2010)

Noctis schrieb:


> Du bist hiermit herzlichst eingeladen zu Fahren, wenn ich Film.



Dann sehen die Leute auch mal, dass es nicht nur um junge Menschen geht die nicht wissen wohin mit ihrer Energie sondern auch "gestandene und lebenserfahrene" Leute dabei sind 
Im Ernst, ein gut gemachtes Video kann durchaus helfen indem es überhaupt mal ein Grundverständnis darüber schafft worum es uns geht. Für viele Verantwortliche ist Mountainbiken ja immer noch "Waldwege fahren". Ich muss je nach Stimmung grinsen oder traurig den Kopf schütteln wenn ich auf Tourismusseiten lese, dass "hunderte Kilometer schöner Schotterwege auf die Mountainbiker warten".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noctis (1. Juli 2010)

> Dann sehen die Leute auch mal, dass es nicht nur um junge Menschen geht  die nicht wissen wohin mit ihrer Energie sondern auch "gestandene und  lebenserfahrene" Leute dabei sind


Find ich sehr gut. Ich mags z.B. auch, wenn Frauen dabei sind.
Das lockert das oft homogene Fahrerfelde auf.


----------



## andi1969 (1. Juli 2010)

Noctis schrieb:


> ah, verstehe, es geht dir nicht ums Filmen, sondern um das Video oben.
> Wo du natürlich recht hast, ist, dass rücksichtsloses Fahren nichts mit gutem Fahrstil zu tun hat. Ich hab das Gefühl, dass sich das niemand angeschaut hat:
> 
> Ich spiel noch Turnierpaintball - glaub mir, ich kenn mich mit schweren Bedingungen mehr als gut aus. Die Mühlen der Bürokratie malen oft langsam und Antiquiert.
> ...


*


Doch.... dein Vid ist ist echt sehr gut und 1A Werbung für unseren Sportund im Umkreis Karlsruhe gibt auch gute Spots nicht nur den SMDH*


----------



## KA-Biker (1. Juli 2010)

Piece schrieb:


> Am Samstag geht´s erstmal zu Cheetah. Rohloff Fullys Probe fahren


 

Hi,

du könntest auch noch zwei Wochen warten. Erstens weil du dann mit mir fahren kannst.
Und zweitens ist am 17.7 das Cheetahtreffen, dass ich zusammen mit den Herrlingers geplant habe. An diesem Tag kommen viele Leute zusammen. Cheetahfahrer und Intressenten die sich austauschen, zusammen essen und trinken und nebenher die ein oder andere Probefahrt machen.
Kleiner Infotext von mir:

Einen wunderschönen Guten Abend,

es gibt Neuigkeiten in Sachen " Treffen".
Ich war Heute in Gingen und hab mit Herrn Herrlinger alles geklärt.

Also der 17.7 geht absolut in Ordnung. Geplant ist ein bisschen was essen und trinken...,..technikpläuschen und gemeinsames Radfahren auf den Trails rund um Gingen. 
Zeitlich angestrebt ist ab 11 Uhr. Geplantes Ende ist gegen 17:30.
Ich hoffe, dass einige von euch kommen, denn ich denke das es eine ganz Gute Sache ist, sich mal so kennenzulernen.
Vielleicht gibt ihr mir nochmal ein Feedback, wer kommen wir damit die Herrlingers und ich ein bisschen besser planen können.

*Natürlich sind alle Cheetahfans und Interessenten auch eingeladen. Für euch planen wir eine Vorstellung der Räder und gemeinsame Probefahrten durch das schwäbische Gebirge.*
*Ist für euch bestimmt intressant, da ihr auch von Cheetahfahren ein Feedback bekommen könnt wie die mit den Rädern zufrieden sind.*


Ich danke euch und hoffentlich bis bald.
Falls noch Fragen sind, gerne an mich
Näheres könnt ihr auch bald auf der Homepage von Cheetah erfahren



Schöne Tage bis dahin und Grüße aus Karlsruhe

Patrick




Location:

*CHEETAH Bikes*

Hindenburgstr. 174
D-73333 Gingen/Fils


----------



## Piece (2. Juli 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> du könntest auch noch zwei Wochen warten. Erstens weil du dann mit mir fahren kannst.
> Und zweitens ist am 17.7 das Cheetahtreffen,



Danke für die nochmalige Erinnerung!
Für ne erste Probefahrt bin ich aber ganz froh, dass ich nur mit nem Kumpel fahre. Da habe ich mehr Ruhe um die Räder genau zu begutachten und auszuprobieren.

Die Fahrt mit dir wird sich sicherlich auch mal im Raum Karlsruhe ergeben .


----------



## black soul (2. Juli 2010)

@noctis

so langsam kommen wir uns näher. dein video find ich gut, das kann man auch als hintermauerung verwenden. danke für die einladung, sag mir bescheid wenn du filmen willst. wenns geht würd ich auch kommen.
auch an frauen mangelt es nicht.


ich bin auch schon in leicht fortgeschrittenen alter und mir macht das ebenso spass, wie den jüngeren.  das problem wird erst richtig sichtbar wenn du dort öfters fährst.  
ich will sicher niemand einschränken, aber ein bisschen den kopf gebrauchen sollte man schon.
schau dir den SM an und vergleich  ein bisschen mit vor 1 jahr, dann sieht man wie sich der trail verändert. und zwar zum negativen. nun gibts die 2. linie, vemutlich sieht das auch bald so aus.
und genau hier muss und wollen wir ansetzen. ein wenig pflege, keine monsterkicker. möglichst unauffällig bauen. und die brennpukte  entschärfen.


vielleicht lässt sich eine gute lösung finden, die behörde in ettlingen und der förster, bzw. die förster, sind nicht so weltfremd.


@eike


> sondern auch "gestandene und lebenserfahrene" Leute dabei sind



das hast du aber nett gesagt
aber vollkommen richtig.


----------



## KA-Biker (2. Juli 2010)

@Piece: danke für die Abfuhr..

Es ging mir nicht darum das du mit mir radfahren kannst, sondern das du Leute kennenlernst die schon ein Cheetah fahren. Nur die können dir erzählen ob die Räder wirklich was taugen. Ein Verkäufer kann dir zwar auch das Ohr abkauen, aber obs dann stimmt muss jeder selbst für sich wissen.

Gruß 
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noctis (2. Juli 2010)

> sag mir bescheid wenn du filmen willst. wenns geht würd ich auch kommen.
> auch an frauen mangelt es nicht.


guuut, dann brauch ich jetzt noch ne Frau etwa um die 22 (Zielgruppengerecht) und nen Fahrradfreak.


----------



## Saci (2. Juli 2010)

@ Noctis - die würde ich aber auch gerne kennenlernen  - wäre die passende zielgruppe


----------



## Piece (2. Juli 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> @Piece: danke für die Abfuhr..
> 
> Es ging mir nicht darum das du mit mir radfahren kannst, sondern das du Leute kennenlernst die schon ein Cheetah fahren. Nur die können dir erzählen ob die Räder wirklich was taugen. Ein Verkäufer kann dir zwar auch das Ohr abkauen, aber obs dann stimmt muss jeder selbst für sich wissen.
> 
> ...



Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, dass Leute die nicht zufrieden sind nicht zu einem solchen Treffen kommen. Demnach bekomme ich dort eher ein zu positives Bild. Hier im Forum gibt es ja einige Meinungen zu den Cheetahs. Scheinen ja inzwischen ordentliche und solide Räder zu fertigen.

Den Herrlingers habe ich schon 3 Mails geschrieben die leider sehr knapp beantwortet wurden ohne auf meine Fragen einzugehen. Mal gespannt auf morgen.


----------



## Remedy66 (3. Juli 2010)

black soul schrieb:


> @noctis
> 
> 
> schau dir den SM an und vergleich  ein bisschen mit vor 1 jahr, dann sieht man wie sich der trail verändert. und zwar zum negativen. nun gibts die 2. linie, vemutlich sieht das auch bald so aus.
> und genau hier muss und wollen wir ansetzen. ein wenig pflege, keine monsterkicker. möglichst unauffällig bauen. und die brennpukte  entschärfen.


----------



## Remedy66 (3. Juli 2010)

...es reicht schon , wenn Ka-ler mit ihrem Auto bis zur Quelle fahren müssen...
..der Bauer unten an der Straße bekommt schon einen roten Kopf wenn er Biker
sieht...der Spot ist eigentlich nur für Locals gedacht, wer heißen will soll doch in
nen bikepark gehen....


----------



## specialist (3. Juli 2010)

black soul schrieb:


> ...auch an Frauen mangelt es nicht...ich bin auch schon in leicht fortgeschrittenen Alter...


Aber trotzdem noch ein Killer


----------



## black soul (3. Juli 2010)

du sollst ältere männer nicht verschei55ern......









gruss die cycle mannschaft wenn du hinkommst.


----------



## Waldgeist (3. Juli 2010)

Remedy66 schrieb:


> ...es reicht schon , wenn Ka-ler mit ihrem Auto bis zur Quelle fahren müssen...
> ..der Bauer unten an der Straße bekommt schon einen roten Kopf wenn er Biker
> sieht...der Spot ist eigentlich nur für Locals gedacht, wer heißen will soll doch in
> nen bikepark gehen....



1. kann man mit dem Rad hinfahren und wer nicht will kann
2. bei Ettlingen den Parkplatz am Vogelsangweg direkt am Saumweg zur H-Quelle benutzen


----------



## Rasender Robert (5. Juli 2010)

Hallo!

Wäre heute abend bei einer Tour jemand dabei? Wahrscheinlich wirds wieder der Wattkopf, ansonsten ist von KA aus mit dem Bike ja nichts wirklich gut zu erreichen.

Mein Vorschlag: 19:00 Hedwigsquelle

Gruß

Robert


----------



## Eike. (5. Juli 2010)

Heute ist ja nicht so heiß wie die letzten Tage. Ich bin dabei, von mir aus auch später, ist ja lange hell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (5. Juli 2010)

wie lang fahrt ihr? ich würd gern mit wenns recht is


----------



## Eike. (5. Juli 2010)

Na das übliche, so ein bis zwei Stunden. Wenns dir zuviel wird kannst du ja einfach auch zwischendurch schluss machen.


----------



## Heili (7. Juli 2010)

Hätte noch jemand bock auf ne Runde am Wattkopf?
Vielleicht jemand dem die WM auch so egal is wie mir


----------



## Noctis (8. Juli 2010)

mir ist zwar die WM egal, jedoch bin ich gerade nicht in KA.
was geht nächste Woche? - hab Semesterferien


----------



## Piece (8. Juli 2010)

Hab gestern auch ne längere Runde gedreht. Bin aber schon um 18 Uhr gestartet und kam dann pünktlich um halb 10 daheim an um noch die 2. Halbzeit zu schaun. War echt spannend (das Radfahren ). Auf dem Wattkopf zwar zwei Radler gesehen, ansonsten war die Welt aber sehr verlassen. Sogar die B3 bei Weingarten war komplett autofrei.

Wie sieht´s denn am Samsatg mit ner Tour aus? Dachte da an etwa 17 Uhr.


----------



## Heili (8. Juli 2010)

Wo, Wie, Was?


----------



## Piece (8. Juli 2010)

Ich starte in Karlsruhe und vermute die Hedwigsquelle zu kennen, muss dies jedoch noch mittels Karte verifizieren (ich mag Fremdwörter ).

Wie gesagt so gegen 17 Uhr Abfahrt und dann mit rythmischer Bewegung das Rad beschleunigen. Hin und wieder bremsen und lenken. ...

Ich habe ein Marathon Fully und fahre damit alles was der Wattkopf hergibt runter und vieles hoch.

Ich hoffe deine Fragen erschöpfend beantwortet zu haben 

P.S. Fände es super nicht alleine in Ka zu starten.


----------



## Eike. (8. Juli 2010)

Das könnte dir bei der Verifikation helfen 
Vielleicht stoße ich an der Quelle dazu wenn es am Samstag für eine richtige Tour zu heiß ist.


----------



## Piece (9. Juli 2010)

@Eike.:
Danke für die Karte. Am Hedwigshof bin ich schon häufig vorbei gefahren und die Hedwigsquelle habe ich ebenfalls das ein oder andere mal passiert.

Was ist denn eine richtige Tour für dich? Ich bin nicht auf den Wattkopf festgelegt und bin auch eher der "richtige Tour" Fahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (9. Juli 2010)

Naja halt keine Feierabendrunde am Hausberg sondern irgendwo wo man nicht "mal eben schnell" hinfahren kann. Hier heißt das normalerweise Pfälzerwald oder Schwarzwald. Aber ob ich mich bei den für das Wochenende angekündigten Temperaturen dafür aufraffen kann ist eher fraglich.
Eigentlich müsste man spät Abends hoch fahren, oben übernachten und dann am nächsten Morgen bei angenehmen Temperaturen abfahren aber dafür bräucht man halt richtige Berge damit es sich lohnt (Definition "richtig": >>500hm )


----------



## Piece (9. Juli 2010)

Also ich fahre meist um die 40 km mit um die 800 hm am Samstag und etwa 50 km und 500 hm am Mittwoch. Das geht alles mit Abstrichen auch hier in der Region.
Klar mit einem Berg erklimmen hat das dann meist wenig zu tun. Kannst ja mal bescheid sagen wenn du was Größeres vorhast und mich dabei haben möchtest.

Ne richtige Feierabendrunde drehe ich eigentlich nie. Zum einen habe ich als Student nie Feierabend (da ich nie 8 h am Stück arbeiten muss ) zum anderen fahre ich nie auf Sparflamme.

Edit: Habe gerade erfahren, dass ich morgen den ganzen Tag Zeit habe zum Radeln! Könnte also acuh schon deutlich früher los.


----------



## hillsrider (10. Juli 2010)

Hab später eigentlich auch noch ne Runde am Wattkopf vor. So um 4 oder 5. Allerdings bei den Temperaturen und Ozonwerten eher gemütlich. Hedwigsquelle als Treffpunkt fänd ich allerdings nich so gut, dann müsst ich nämlich hoch und dann wieder runter.. Wie wärs mit Wildschweingehege?


----------



## Piece (10. Juli 2010)

Ja gemütlich klingt gut bei 30,3°C hier bei mir. Wo fährst du denn los? Könnten uns ja schon bei Ka treffen. HBF oder Durlach Turmberg?!


----------



## hillsrider (10. Juli 2010)

Ich komm aus Wettersbach  Deshalb is in KA treffen nich so gut... Versteh ich das richtig, du kennst dich hier noch nicht so aus? Ich könnte auch runter zur Hedwigsquelle kommen. Oder wir finden noch wen aus deiner Nähe und treffen uns oben.
Also würde ich sagen um halb fünf unten an der Quelle, da wo auch der Grillplatz is. Ansonsten melde dich.


----------



## Piece (10. Juli 2010)

Also zum Wildschweingehege ist kein Problem. Da bei dem Häusschen und der Bank! Also bis halb 5 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillsrider (10. Juli 2010)

Piece schrieb:


> Also zum Wildschweingehege ist kein Problem. Da bei dem Häusschen und der Bank! Also bis halb 5 Uhr.


Alles klar! Sonst noch wer?


----------



## KA-Biker (12. Juli 2010)

*Radfahrer gestürzt und lebensgefährlich verletzt​*Ettlingen. Am frühen Samstagabend fuhr ein 33-jähriger Mann aus Wiesloch
zusammen mit Bekannten auf dem Fahrrad von der Hedwigsquelle kommend
talwärts Richtung Durlacher Straße. Trotz der angebrachten Verkehrszeichen,
die vor einer dreimaligen Unebenheit warnen, fuhr er offensichtlich ungebremst
auf drei quer verlaufende Wasserrinnen zu. Beim Überfahren der zweiten
Wasserrinne geriet er mit seinem Fahrrad ins Schlingern, stürzte und schlug mit
dem Kopf, den er nicht mit einem Fahrradhelm geschützt hatte, auf dem
asphaltierten Waldweg auf, wo er bewusstlos liegen blieb.
Er musste mit einer lebensgefährlichen Kopfverletzung und diversen Prellungen​und Schürfungen in eine Klinik eingeliefert werden.


----------



## Eike. (12. Juli 2010)

Das ist ja ein Ding. Von Verletzungen auf dem Strommastendownhill hat man ja schon gehört aber auf dem Weg hätte ich nie damit gerechnet. Als ich angefangen hab zu lesen dachte ich erst der wäre unten auf der B3 angefahren worden.


----------



## Phil88 (12. Juli 2010)

also ohne helm braucht man da eigentlich gar nix weiter dazu zu sagen...
hätte er nen helm aufgehabt dann hätten wir wohl nie was davon erfahren


----------



## KA-Biker (12. Juli 2010)

..mir tuen eigentlich nur die Freunde leid, weil die dieses Leid mit ansehen mussten. Wenn mans da rollen lässt bekommt man gut seine 45kmh drauf.


----------



## eraser2704 (12. Juli 2010)

Shit :/

An der Stelle kriegt man schon Speed drauf und ohne Helm legt mans ja förmlich drauf an.

Gute Besserung anyways


----------



## black soul (13. Juli 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Das ist ja ein Ding. Von Verletzungen auf dem Strommastendownhill hat man ja schon gehört aber auf dem Weg hätte ich nie damit gerechnet. Als ich angefangen hab zu lesen dachte ich erst der wäre unten auf der B3 angefahren worden.





da sind schon mehr leute gestürzt. die, die den weg kennen wissen wie man fährt, und die meisten fahren langsam.  mit was für einem rad weiss wohl auch keiner. 
ohne helm....... sorry  aber


----------



## johans (13. Juli 2010)

Ist hier noch spontan ein Frühaufsteher unterwegs, der morgen um 8.30 Uhr an der Hedwigsquelle startend den Wattkopf bei hoffentlich noch erträglichen Temperaturen erklimmen möchte?


----------



## Heili (13. Juli 2010)

Leider Schule... naja zwar völlig unnütz en paar tage vor den ferien, aber was kann man schon tun?
Am Sonntag wär ich dabei =)


----------



## Cambria (14. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte gerade die blöde Idee morgen eine "Vor-Der-Arbeit-Runde" zu drehen, quasi im Morgengrauen. Da ist's noch schön kühl und gibt schön Energie für den Tag!  
Also falls jemand Lust hat würd ich so viertel nach 6 an der Quelle anpeilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (14. Juli 2010)

Wenn, dann um 5...


----------



## johans (14. Juli 2010)

Das ist dann sogar mir zu früh ( sowohl 5 als auch viertel nach sechs) Wer würde denn morgen abend ne Runde mit mir drehen, evtl in Bad Herrenalb?


----------



## Cambria (14. Juli 2010)

Na, ich werd mal schauen, ob ichs schaff aufzustehen  hab das letztes Jahr 1-2 mal gemacht und sobald man sich überwunden hat und auf dem Rad sitzt ist's ziemlich cool


----------



## Cambria (15. Juli 2010)

ich war zu müde und draußen wars zu finster heute morgen 

@Johanns: Würde heute Abend ne Runde mitkommen, aber kann erst gegen ca. halb sieben los. Wird also eher Wattkopf als Herrenalb für mich


----------



## Eike. (15. Juli 2010)

Ist doch bis halb zehn hell und die übliche Bernstein/Mahlberg Runde schafft man gut in etwa zwei Stunden. Wenn die Temperaturen so angenehm bleiben bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Cambria (15. Juli 2010)

Wenn ihr sagt das reicht, glaub ich das einfach mal und würde mitkommen


----------



## johans (15. Juli 2010)

Alles klar. Reicht es dir auf die S1 um 18.17 Uhr am Hbf? Ansonsten müssten wir die nächste um 18.57 Uhr nehmen. Gib einfach Bescheid.


----------



## Cambria (15. Juli 2010)

18.17 Uhr werd ich nicht schaffen, bin bis um 6 im Büro. Bis nachher dann!


----------



## johans (15. Juli 2010)

Bis nachher dann, ich steig in Ettlingen ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cambria (15. Juli 2010)

ok, bis gleich


----------



## Eike. (15. Juli 2010)

Wir reden jetzt von der Bahn die um 19:13 in Ettlingen abfährt oder?


----------



## johans (15. Juli 2010)

Jep


----------



## Eike. (15. Juli 2010)

Alles klar, bis gleich.


----------



## Piece (15. Juli 2010)

Na toll! Ihr fahrt ne schöne Tour und ich schlage mich mit dem Entlüften meiner Bremse herum.


----------



## Eike. (15. Juli 2010)

S Lebbe is ungerecht und bisweilen (nach Sonnenuntergang im Wald) auch recht dunkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (17. Juli 2010)

Hat jemand heute Abend Lust auf eine Wattkopfrunde?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. Juli 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hat jemand heute Abend Lust auf eine Wattkopfrunde?



Today?


----------



## Eike. (18. Juli 2010)

Heut wollt ich ja eigentlich was "richtiges" fahren aber die drecks Stechmücken haben mir dermaßen die Füße zerstochen, dass ich erstmal keine Schuhe tragen kann. Wenn das im laufe des Tages noch besser wird läufts wohl doch auf den Wattkopf raus oder vielleicht auch Bad Herrenalb. Am BM mussten wir am Donnerstag das große Loch auslassen weil es dunkel wurde (merke: Start in BH spätestens um 18:30 sonst wirds finster).


----------



## Eike. (18. Juli 2010)

Wie schauts aus heute abend? 19 Uhr an der Quelle?


----------



## Piece (20. Juli 2010)

Wie sieht´s denn am Donnerstag mit ner Ausfahrt aus?

Edit: Gerne auch was längeres!


----------



## johans (20. Juli 2010)

Für Donnerstag ist ziemlich viel Regen vorhergesagt. Ich würde morgen Abend was machen, so ab 17 Uhr hätte ich Zeit. Bin für alles offen.


----------



## Eike. (20. Juli 2010)

Für Donnerstag sagt mein Wetterfrosch bisher Regen vorraus, das überlegt er sich aber kurzfristig oft auch noch anders. 

Bei der letzten Besame Mucho Tour kam die Idee auf da im Abendlicht mal eine Photosession zu machen. Dafür sollte man spätestens gegen 18:30 in Bad Herrenalb starten weil dann das Licht genau richtig ist und man noch genug Zeit hat bis es dunkel wird. Wer hätte Lust da mal mitzumachen? Die Fotoausrüstung bring ich mit.

Edit: Hey haben wir den gleichen Frosch? Morgen abend geht bei mir auch, da könnten wir ja gleich das Fotoprojekt angehen.


----------



## johans (20. Juli 2010)

Diese Wetterfrösche sind doch alle irgendwie verwandt ;-) Ja morgen Abend würde mir wie gesagt gut reinpassen, wir könnten die S1 um 18.13 Uhr Ettlingen nehmen, das würde grad passen. Von mir aus auch eine früher, das ist egal.


----------



## Piece (20. Juli 2010)

http://www.rz.uni-karlsruhe.de/~Andreas.Ley/Wetter/Karlsruhe.html sagt ähnliches. So ein Misst. Am Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht.

Was stellst du dir denn unter Fotosession vor?


----------



## Eike. (20. Juli 2010)

Bei mir siehts genauso aus. Welche Bahn wir nehmen können wir ja kurzfristig entscheiden je nachdem wer mit will. Eine Bahn früher würde es zeitlich noch etwas entspannen aber die 18:13 würde passen das haben wir ja letzte Woche gesehen.
Also morgen Abend Fototour auf dem BM. Start in Bad Herrenalb am Bahnhof entweder um 18 Uhr oder 18:40 (wer mitkommen will bitte reinschreiben wann es geht). Am besten etwas helles oder buntes anziehen, schwarz sieht auf den Bildern so langweilig aus 



Piece schrieb:


> Was stellst du dir denn unter Fotosession vor?



Normal die Tour fahren (Singletrails S2-S3) aber eben an interessanten Stellen anhalten und Bilder machen. Das heißt ggf. auch mehrmals die gleiche Stelle fahren. Das ganze dauert natürlich länger als normal, alleine schon weil ich jedesmal die Kamera rausholen und wieder verstauen muss, Blitz platzieren, etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piece (20. Juli 2010)

Hoffentlich habe ich das nächste Mal Zeit wenn ihr da fahrt!


----------



## johans (21. Juli 2010)

Sieht so aus als würde sich keiner mehr anschließen. In dem Fall wäre ich für die frühere Variante, also die S1 um 17.33 Uhr in Ettlingen. Passt das?


----------



## Eike. (21. Juli 2010)

Jupp ist mir sehr recht - also früher zu fahren, nicht dass keiner mehr mitkommt  . Falls doch noch jemand mit will aber erst später kann bitte rechtzeitig Bescheid sagen.


----------



## johans (21. Juli 2010)

Bäh, die Dusche auf der Heimfahrt war echt überflüssig. Naja, besser so als auf dem Trail. Bin mal auf die Fotos in der Endfassung gespannt.


----------



## Eike. (21. Juli 2010)

Ich hab grad mein Rad in den Keller gestellt als es angefangen hat zu regnen da hab ich mir schon gedacht, dass du es nicht mehr trocken schaffst  Die Bilder gibts morgen, sind ein paar gute dabei, für den ersten Versuch nicht schlecht.

Edit: Die Bilder sind jetzt online.


----------



## Piece (24. Juli 2010)

Hübsche Bilder und hübsche Strecke!

Wie sieht´s denn morgen Vormittag mit ner Tour aus? Dachte an Abfahrt in Ka um 10 Uhr. Muss jedoch um 13 Uhr wieder in Ka sein.


----------



## Eike. (29. Juli 2010)

Wenn es morgen wirklich trocken bleibt fahr ich gegen Abend eine Runde Sattel testen am Wattkopf.
Fürs Wochenende bin ich noch unentschlossen. Das Wetter soll ja gut werden. In der Pfalz war ich in letzter Zeit so oft, vielleicht gehts mal wieder zur Hornisgrinde oder nach Baden-Baden.


----------



## Piece (29. Juli 2010)

Ich bin noch erkÃ¤ltet und schone mich morgen noch. Aber am Samstag gehtÂ´s zu einem ominÃ¶sen Trail. Da hat ein Kumpel GPS Daten zu, sowie das passende Navi. Bisher sind wir zu dritt und kaufen uns ein Ba-WÃ¼ Ticket. Das kostet 28 â¬ und gilt fÃ¼r 5 Personen. Es kÃ¶nnten also noch zwei Leute mitkommen!

Start:         10:10 Uhr Ka HBF Richtung BÃ¼hl
Zugfahrt:     etwa 30 min
FahrkÃ¶nnen: S3
Trail:           ??? Runde Ã¼ber Hornisgrinde 
Dauer:         ???
Kosten:       Ticket etwa 7 â¬ + evtl. Radmitnahme + evtl. Nahrung

Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen? WeiÃ jemand ob die Radmitnahme etwas kostet (Regional-Express)? Sonstige Fragen?

P.S.: Falls jemand Interesse hat wÃ¼rde ich die GPS Daten als *.kmz (Google Earth) verschicken.


----------



## Eike. (29. Juli 2010)

Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass ich den Trail kenne  Ãbrigens, bis nach BÃ¼hl reicht ein KVV Regioplusticket fÃ¼r 14â¬/5 Personen das BaWÃ¼-Ticket braucht ihr dafÃ¼r nicht, Fahrradmitnahme ist werktags ab 9 und am Wochenende ganztÃ¤gig kostenlos.
KÃ¶nnte sein, dass ich am Wochenende auch an der Hornisgrinde bin aber dann starte ich von Baden-Baden oder Forbach, ist schÃ¶ner als von BÃ¼hl aus durch die KÃ¤ffer hochzufahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piece (29. Juli 2010)

Super und Danke für den Hinweis. Also ein KVV Regioplusticket. Die Anfahrt habe nicht ich mir ausgedacht. Kannst mir ja mal, bei Gelegenheit, die Anfahrt von Baden-Baden aus zeigen! 
Vllt begegnen wir uns ja am Samstag. Ich bin der mit dem blauen Seil am Lenker ;D.


----------



## vitaminc (30. Juli 2010)

Schönes Lapierre. 

Wenn ihr mal ein Zesty mit Saint Bremse am Wattkopf sehen solltet, das wäre dann meine Wenigkeit


----------



## Piece (30. Juli 2010)

Jup das X-Control 313 ist super. Wird nur leider nicht mehr produziert. Als Marathon Fully hat´s auch bissl viel Federweg. Gibt´s nur noch als x10.

Die Saint habe ich mir auch kurz überlegt. Erschien mir aber sinnvoller ne größere Scheibe zu montieren und meine Bremse zu reparieren. Das habe ich eben gemacht: 
203 mm XT Scheibe
+ neuer Geberkolben
Macht dann 50  für ordentliche Verzögerung vorne. Die ersten 10 min Probefahrt waren schonmal viel versprechend.

Wie sieht´s denn beim Zesty mit Wippen beim treten aus? Das X-Control ist da eine wahre Freude. Selbst im Wiegetritt wippt das Heck kaum.

P.S.: Jemand Lust morgen mit zur Hornisgrinde zu fahren?


----------



## Eike. (30. Juli 2010)

Ich starte um 19 Uhr an der Hedwigsquelle zu einer eher kurzen (1-1,5h) Wattkopfrunde.


----------



## vitaminc (1. August 2010)

@Piece


> Die Saint habe ich mir auch kurz überlegt. Erschien mir aber sinnvoller  ne größere Scheibe zu montieren und meine Bremse zu reparieren.



Hätte ich ne XT Bremse bereits am Zesty gehabt, wäre ich auch nicht auf ne Saint umgestiegen. Aber von einer Formula Oro K18 erschien mir das Upgrade auf eine komplett neue Bremse als sinnvoll.



> Wie sieht´s denn beim Zesty mit Wippen beim treten aus?



Wippen ist überhaupt kein Problem, ich kämpfe jedoch ab und an noch mit dem Vorderrad, wenn es steile verblockte Trails hochgeht. Da fehlt es mir entweder an Technik und/oder Kraft das Vorderrad auf dem Boden zu drücken. Bergab ist das Zesty jedoch ein Traum. Und zur Saint muss ich ansich auch nix sagen, die gleicht einem Wurfanker.

So, bin dann erstmal für einige Tag weg, für uns geht es auf den Schwarzwald-Cross


----------



## Piece (1. August 2010)

vitaminc schrieb:


> @Piece
> 
> 
> Hätte ich ne XT Bremse bereits am Zesty gehabt, wäre ich auch nicht auf ne Saint umgestiegen. Aber von einer Formula Oro K18 erschien mir das Upgrade auf eine komplett neue Bremse als sinnvoll.



Das hast du falsch verstanden: Ich habe die Oro K18. Diese hatte einen defekten Geberkolben und zu wenig "Bremskraft". Ich stand also vor der Wahl die Bremse zu reparieren und zu tunen oder diese auszutauschen. Habe mich dann für Reparatur und Tuning entschieden.
Ich bremse jetzt mit ner Oro auf einer 203 mm XT Scheibe und mit KoolStop Bremsbelägen. Funktioniert super! Nur die Beläge verlieren etwas der roten Lackierung an meinen Bremssattel ...
Die deutlichen Mehrkosten für eine andere Bremse waren es mir nicht wert. Die Oro hat ja bisher auch wunderbar funktioniert und sich gestern in neuer Konstellation hervorragen geschlagen.

Wann gibt´s die nächste Ausfahrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piece (3. August 2010)

Wer ist heute bei ner Ausfahrt dabei? Würde zwischen 16 und 17 Uhr in Ka starten und am Wattkopf vorbei schaun.

Edit: 16 Uhr Start in Ka mit Jens. Gibt dann wohl die Standard Runde über Turmberg zum Wattkopf.


----------



## strippenzieher (3. August 2010)

ich frag mich immer wieder wo Ihr die Zeit herhabt um so ca. 15, 16, 17, Uhr ein Tour zu drehen 
ich bin meisten so bis 17 Uhr im Geschäft und gegen 18 Uhr daheim bzw hab dann Zeit


----------



## Piece (3. August 2010)

Ich bin halt noch Student und habe gerade "Vorlesungsfreie Zeit" (manche nennen das "Ferien"). Bin also etwa 7 h am Tag an der Uni und höre eine Blockvorlesung ... Kann mir meine Zeit aber sehr flexibel einteilen. Heute habe ich früher Schluss gemacht. Arbeite im Labor an meiner Studienarbeit. Der nächste Versuch hätte länger gedauert, daher bin ich früher gegangen  und habe die Arbeit auf morgen verschoben. Morgen soll es ja auch regnen.

Um 18 Uhr starten ist etwas spät. Ich fahre meist 3 h Touren. Um 21 Uhr geht aber schon die Sonne unter.


Hast du dir inzwischen nen Helm zugelegt?

Edit: Bin aber auch schon 1,5 h früher losgefahren, und habe meine Runde über den Turmberg gedreht, um mich dann am Wildschweingehege zu treffen. Danach bin ich noch weitere 2,5 h mit hillsrider gefahren.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Du kannst ja auch später dazu stoßen!


----------



## FlyingWings (4. August 2010)

Jemand Lust heute ggf. Hornisgrinde zu fahren... Idealerweise Jemand, der sich da schon nen bisschen auskennt... Hab bisher nur gehört, dass es da ganz nett sein soll - Könnte so etwa ab 17:30Uhr hier starten - Also gerne auch in die Nacht rein und mit Lampe!


----------



## Eike. (4. August 2010)

Die Wettervorhersage spricht leider von Regen ab Nachmittag-Abend. Im Dunkeln abfahren geht ja aber nicht zusammen mit Regen. Wär mir insgesamt auch zu spät. Mit Bahnanreise nach Forbach ist man da gerade zum Sonnenuntergang oben und die Trails da sind im Stockdunkeln nicht ohne. Bei Anreise mit dem Auto zum Beispiel nach Hundseck sähe das schon besser aus aber isch ´abe gar geine Auto.


----------



## FlyingWings (4. August 2010)

Naja, Auto wäre vorhanden... Aber vielleicht sollt man doch erst mal das Wetter abwarten...
und von Stockdunkel, kann ja nicht wirklich die Rede sein... Hätt ne Freundin namens Betty dabei... Aber nass und dunkel ist natürlich ne scheiss Kombination, vorallem, wenn die Trails etwas gefährlicher und dazu noch unbekannt sind... Da geb ich dir Recht!


----------



## Piece (4. August 2010)

Wie wär´s denn alternativ mit der alt bekannten Wattkopfrunde, oder ähnlichem in der Region. 

Am Samstag waren wir 5h lang unterwegs rund um die Hornisgrinde plus zusätzlich Bahnanfahrt von 30 min. Hatten aber auch nen Endurofahrer dabei ohne schmackes in den Beinen für die Bergauffahrt.


----------



## Eike. (4. August 2010)

Piece schrieb:


> Hatten aber auch nen Endurofahrer dabei ohne schmackes in den Beinen für die Bergauffahrt.



Ich bin doch gar nicht mitgekommen 
Von Forbach aus würde ich gute 3 Stunden bis zum Hornisgrindegipfel ansetzen wenn man nicht hetzen und nicht unbedingt den direktesten Weg nehmen will. Das ist auf jeden Fall eher was für einen ganzen (oder wenigstens halben) Tag. Von Hunseck aus kann man aber die besten Trails auch in deutlich weniger Zeit mitnehmen, das würd dann zeitlich schon passen.
Eine relativ helle Asiatin hätte ich bei Bedarf auch aufm Kopf aber bei Trails im Dunkeln bleib ich doch lieber bei denen die ich gut kenne.


----------



## Piece (4. August 2010)

Gibt wohl noch mehr Leute die zumindest deinen Rahmen fahren . Der gute Mann hat dann noch Felgen mit einer Innenbreite von 36mm. Dazu hinten 2,35 Fat Albert. Tja selber Schuld wenn man sich mit sowas 1000 hm Anstieg antut.

Lampe habe ich bisher keine. Würde dennoch heute ne Runde mitdrehen. Tageslicht voraus gesetzt.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. August 2010)

Piece schrieb:


> Gibt wohl noch mehr Leute die zumindest deinen Rahmen fahren . Der gute Mann hat dann noch Felgen mit einer Innenbreite von 36mm. Dazu hinten 2,35 Fat Albert. Tja selber Schuld wenn man sich mit sowas 1000 hm Anstieg antut...



Ist doch abwärts ganz nett, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (4. August 2010)

Also das Wetter scheint zu halten, die Regenankündigungen sind inzwischen mehr auf die Nacht verschoben worden.

@FlyingWings
Also wenn du los willst und im Auto noch einen Platz frei hast melde dich einfach.


----------



## Piece (4. August 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ist doch abwärts ganz nett, oder?



Jup. Abwährts ist er dann meist voran gefahren.

@FlyingWings: Wie groß ist denn dein Auto? Falls wir bei ausreichend Licht fahren würde ich ebenfalls gerne mitfahren!

@all: Lust auf ne Tour in der Region?

Edit: Bin unterwegs.


----------



## Piece (5. August 2010)

Mensch Leute ihr müsst mehr Rad fahren!

Da mein Fluoreszenzspektrometer schon seit längerem den Geist aufgegeben hat habe ich morgen nichts zu tun!
Wer hat Lust morgen zu radeln? Wegen mir gerne auch Vormittags. Ich sollte nur gegen 20 Uhr wieder in Ka sein.

Edit: Bin unterwegs. Komme zwischen 18:40 und 18:50 Uhr zum Wildschweingehege und verzere einen Riegel. Nur für den Fall, dass jemand dazu stoßen möchte. Am Wattkopf werde ich dann noch eine h fahren bevor es wieder nach Hause geht.


----------



## Heili (14. August 2010)

Neues Video vom Wattkopf:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjKstBhFqWc"]YouTube- Offroad am Wattkopf[/nomedia]


----------



## Piece (15. August 2010)

@Heili: Seid ihr die drei Jungs denen ich (beim Filmdreh?) nen Schlauch für 5 uronen verkauft habe?

Bei der Abfahrt bewege ich mich nie hinter den Sattel. Damit wird das Rad nur scher zu kontrollieren.


----------



## Heili (15. August 2010)

Jap, das waren wir 

Naja, ich versuch mir des schon lange Zeit abzugewöhnen aber mir gibt das immer ein wenig das Gefühl von mehr Sicherheit.


----------



## Eike. (15. August 2010)

In steilen Abfahrten ist es vollkommen normal das Gewicht nach hinten zu verlagern da braucht man sich nix abgewöhnen.


----------



## Heili (15. August 2010)

Schon kla, aber bei Stellen wie bei "2:16" ich schon sehr weit nach hinten geh.
PS: Für die Musik war ich nicht verantwortlich


----------



## Saci (16. August 2010)

heut abend noch jemand aufm SMDH oder so unterwegs?  - werd evtl. nochn bissle dort rumdüsen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (19. August 2010)

Heute Abend gegen 18 Uhr steht mal wieder Schlammlochsuche am Wattkopf an. Wer weiß wie lang das Wetter hält und am Wochenende werd ich eh nicht viel zu radfahren kommen.


----------



## Nerd (19. August 2010)

@Eike: Aber nicht alle mitnehmen, will später auch noch ein paar haben 

Wie es bei mir zeitlich hinhaut weiß ich noch nicht, jetzt einen Treffpunkt ausmachen halt also wenig Sinn. Möchte dann auch gleich starten, sobald ich zuhause bin, schaue aber vorher nochmal hier ins Forum rein.

Hast du dein Handy dabei? 
Dann kann ich mich vielleicht noch kurzfristig melden bzw. dazu stoßen.

Vielleicht bis später!


----------



## Eike. (19. August 2010)

Sofern sich die Interessenten hier nicht überschlagen klingel einfach kurz durch wenn du losfährst.


----------



## Eike. (20. August 2010)

Schee wars und das eine Stück kannte ich noch nichtmal - Sachen gibts. Heute gehts gleich wieder hoch, wenn jemand einen Zeitwunsch hat nur her damit.


----------



## Heili (20. August 2010)

Welches Stück meinste?


----------



## Eike. (20. August 2010)

Ne Alternative am Strommasten. Ist wohl noch nicht so sehr alt und an der Abzweigung bin ich immer vorbei gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heili (20. August 2010)

Ahja, kenn ich.
Find ich aber nich so toll, muss wohl, noch drann gefeilt werden


----------



## Phil88 (20. August 2010)

ich werde mich morgen auch endlich mal wieder aufs bike schwingen. uhrzeit weis ich noch nicht, denke mal so gegen mittag.
werde 2 mal den wattkopf fahrn oder so, nix wildes.
jemand lust?


----------



## johans (23. August 2010)

Hat jemand morgen Lust mit nach Bad Herrenalb zu kommen? Zeitlich bin ich völlig flexibel, allerdings wäre mir gegen Spätnachmittag am liebsten, dann ist es vielleicht am ehesten schon wieder etwas trockener.


----------



## Phil88 (23. August 2010)

hi
ich wollte morgen ne runde wattkopf fahrn, so 2-3 stunden gemütlich, herrenalb ist mir etwas zu zeitaufwendig, bin im lernstress.
wenn du willst kannst du ja da mitfahren, spätnachmittag kommt mir sehr gelegen


----------



## johans (23. August 2010)

Alles klar, hört sich auch gut an. Sagen wir an der Hedwigsquelle gegen 16.30 Uhr? Oder lieber später?


----------



## Phil88 (24. August 2010)

warten wir mal ab was sich unser petrus noch so alles einfallen lässt heute, ich meld mich einfach heut nachmittag nochmal.


*EDIT:*
also mit dem regen sollte es jetzt vorbei sein wenn man dem regenradar glauben mag.
bleibt die frage ob wir uns die schlammschlacht geben wollen?


----------



## johans (24. August 2010)

Also ich werd glaub ich lieber morgen nachmittag was machen, dann ist es hoffentlich wieder trockener. Die Schlammschlacht heute muss nicht sein.


----------



## Phil88 (24. August 2010)

alles klar, dann morgen wattkopf?
herrenalb können wir ja am wochenende mal machen, da hab ich mehr zeit.


----------



## johans (24. August 2010)

Jo alles klar. Sagen wir 16.30 Uhr an der Hedwigsquelle?


----------



## Phil88 (24. August 2010)

sollte klar gehn, wenn nich meld ich mich nochmal hier.
fährst du über wolfahrtsweier nehm ich an oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johans (24. August 2010)

Ja, immer an der B3 lang.


----------



## Phil88 (25. August 2010)

muss leider absagen, hab irgendwie das gefühl dass ich krank werde. ich schohn mich lieber mal paar tage


----------



## johans (25. August 2010)

Okay. Gute Besserung!


----------



## hillsrider (27. August 2010)

Servus zusammen.
Mal so ne Frage:
Hat einer von euch ne SLX oder XT Bremse? Meine Juicy k**** mich so dermaßen an... :kotz:
Die SLX wär genau in dem Preisbereich, den ich maximal ausgeben will. Hat da einer von euch Erfahrung mit oder kann was zu sagen? In Dosierbarkeit und Bremskraft vergleichbar mit der Juicy? Gewicht is mir wurscht.

War eigentlich schonmal jemand hier biken? Ich würds mal gern ausprobiern, hab aber so n bisschen die Befürchtung dass man da praktisch nur Forststraßen fährt. Und bevor ich mir das antu frag ich lieber hier nochmal nach obs vielleicht (hoffentlich) doch nicht so ist


----------



## vitaminc (27. August 2010)

@hillsrider
Bin im Schwarzwald schon unterwegs gewesen, darunter natürlich auch Murgtal, Enztal, am Neckar, usw.

Kann man aufjedenfall empfehlen, der Schwarzwald, vorallendingen dann aber der Südschwarzwald, ist wirklich schön, dafür dass er hier vor der Haustüre liegt. Forstraßen hat es natürlich genug, aber es sind auch viele gute Trails vorhanden, insofern man diese findet. 

Wegen Bremse: Ich verkaufe aktuell meine Formula ORO K18. Ist aufjedenfall ne deutliche Steigerung zur Juicy, da die ORO sehr bissig ist. Meine Vorderbremse war gerade zur Garantie, die haben quasi das gesamte Innenleben getauscht, komplett entlüftet und neu mit DOT befüllt, somit wäre die Vorderbremse quasi NEU. Die HR-Bremse hat auch 100% Funktionalität. Bei Interesse kurze PM.

Ansonsten: SLX/XT sind ordentliche Bremsen. Vergleich zur Juicy habe ich keinen.


----------



## hillsrider (27. August 2010)

vitaminc schrieb:


> @hillsrider
> Bin im Schwarzwald schon unterwegs gewesen, darunter natürlich auch Murgtal, Enztal, am Neckar, usw.
> 
> Kann man aufjedenfall empfehlen, der Schwarzwald, vorallendingen dann aber der Südschwarzwald, ist wirklich schön, dafür dass er hier vor der Haustüre liegt. Forstraßen hat es natürlich genug, aber es sind auch viele gute Trails vorhanden, insofern man diese findet.



Ich meinte deswegen, weil diese Schilder bei uns am Wattkopf auch stehn, aber praktisch nur an Forststraßen. Aber danke, ich sollt mir vielleicht mal ne Karte besorgen.



vitaminc schrieb:


> Wegen Bremse: Ich verkaufe aktuell meine Formula ORO K18. Ist  aufjedenfall ne deutliche Steigerung zur Juicy, da die ORO sehr bissig  ist. Meine Vorderbremse war gerade zur Garantie, die haben quasi das  gesamte Innenleben getauscht, komplett entlüftet und neu mit DOT  befüllt, somit wäre die Vorderbremse quasi NEU. Die HR-Bremse hat auch  100% Funktionalität. Bei Interesse kurze PM.
> 
> Ansonsten: SLX/XT sind ordentliche Bremsen. Vergleich zur Juicy habe ich keinen.



Okay siehe PM


----------



## andi1969 (27. August 2010)

hillsrider schrieb:


> Servus zusammen.
> Mal so ne Frage:
> Hat einer von euch ne SLX oder XT Bremse? Meine Juicy k**** mich so dermaßen an... :kotz:
> Die SLX wär genau in dem Preisbereich, den ich maximal ausgeben will. Hat da einer von euch Erfahrung mit oder kann was zu sagen? In Dosierbarkeit und Bremskraft vergleichbar mit der Juicy? Gewicht is mir wurscht.
> ...



Was für ne Juicy ist es denn 3-4-5 oder 7 ????


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. August 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> was für ne juicy ist es denn 3-4-5 oder 7 ????



4?


----------



## hillsrider (27. August 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Was für ne Juicy ist es denn 3-4-5 oder 7 ????


4rer mit 200er Scheiben. Würd dann bei SLX aber auch gleich auf 200 gehn.

@Dirk
Is ne Spezialanferitung für Specialized. Die ham an ihren günstigen 2010er Rädern auch eine Elixir 4.
Bei der Juicy ist das glaub ich ne Kombination aus 5er Hebel und 3er Sattel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (27. August 2010)

hillsrider schrieb:


> 4rer mit 200er Scheiben. Würd dann bei SLX aber auch gleich auf 200 gehn.
> 
> @Dirk
> Is ne Spezialanferitung für Specialized. Die ham an ihren günstigen 2010er Rädern auch eine Elixir 4.
> Bei der Juicy ist das glaub ich ne Kombination aus 5er Hebel und 3er Sattel.



....bei Juicy 3 und 4 kann ichs verstehen......dann besser was anderes. Denke das da eine SLX echt besser ist.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. August 2010)

hillsrider schrieb:


> ...Spezialanferitung für Specialized...



Extrawurst.


----------



## hillsrider (27. August 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Extrawurst.


Ja richtig  Ziemlich unnötig. Kriegt man bestimmt auch sau schlecht verkauft. Das Rad is trotzdem geil


----------



## LittleBoomer (28. August 2010)

hillsrider schrieb:


> War eigentlich schonmal jemand hier biken? Ich würds mal gern ausprobiern, hab aber so n bisschen die Befürchtung dass man da praktisch nur Forststraßen fährt. Und bevor ich mir das antu frag ich lieber hier nochmal nach obs vielleicht (hoffentlich) doch nicht so ist



Das bekommst Du ziemlich schnell raus, denn die Wege gibts im Downloadbereich als kml-Track für Google Earth. Da siehst Du dann genau die Wege....

Grüße


----------



## FlyingWings (28. August 2010)

Jemand Lust morgen zu fahren? Also falls die Sonne rauskommt ;-)
 Würd gerne mal den Pfälzer Wald erkunden...


----------



## Heili (30. August 2010)

Wäre jemand am Mitwoch/Donnerstag beim im Schlamm spielen am Wattkopf dabei?
Vor raus gesetzt es regnet nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillsrider (30. August 2010)

Heili schrieb:


> Wäre jemand am Mitwoch/Donnerstag beim im Schlamm spielen am Wattkopf dabei?
> Vor raus gesetzt es regnet nicht.



Kommt drauf an wann ich mein Rad zum Händler bring. Die Bremse raubt mir noch die nerven.
Aber anfürsich wär ich dabei, wenn ich ein Bike hab.


----------



## g!zmo (30. August 2010)

Wäre auch mal wieder dabei. Nachmittags nach dem Lernen ist das genau das richtige!
Hoffen wir auf einen regenfreien Nachmittag.


----------



## hillsrider (31. August 2010)

Also Donnerstag hab ich mein Bike noch. Mittwoch hab ich aber sehr wahrscheinlich keine Zeit. Daher wär ich für Donnerstag  Kennt ihr euch auch auf der andren Seite aus? Also nicht Wattkopf sondern Kreuzlberg ist das glaub ich. Da solls ja auch coole Trails geben (Toter-Mann-Stein und so).
Aber ich bin auf jedenfall dabei wenn das Wetter nur einigermaßen ein bisschen gescheit is.


----------



## Heili (31. August 2010)

ok, donnerstag klingt gut.
nicht wirklich... aber vielleicht jemand anderes?
Wann/Wo treffn wir uns? bei mir wäre alles ab 10.00 Uhr möglich.
Davor is mir zu früh, da ich ungefähr ne halbe Stunde bis Ettlingen brauch


----------



## hillsrider (31. August 2010)

Heili schrieb:


> ok, donnerstag klingt gut.
> nicht wirklich... aber vielleicht jemand anderes?
> Wann/Wo treffn wir uns? bei mir wäre alles ab 10.00 Uhr möglich.
> Davor is mir zu früh, da ich ungefähr ne halbe Stunde bis Ettlingen brauch



Ich wäre für Nachmittag  Ich glaub g!zmo auch. Vielleicht so um 15.00? Ich geb aber mal noch keine 100%. Treffpunkt wäre für mich das beste am Wildschweingehege. Notfalls könnt ich aber auch an die Hedwigsquelle runterkommen. Oder Parkplatz Kaisereiche.


----------



## g!zmo (31. August 2010)

ja ich bin auch eher für ne Nachmittagsrunde. 
Am Wochenende könnte man ja mal wieder eine etwas asugedehntere Tour fahren und beim Wattkopf-Toter-Mann-... vorbeifahren. Hab mich da letzten Sommer etwas ausgekannt.


----------



## Phil88 (31. August 2010)

donnerstag nachmittag, früher abend wäre ich auch dabei, so 16-17 uhr an der quelle oder so.
bin noch bisschen am rumkränkeln, hoffe das bekomm ich los bis donnerstag


----------



## Heili (31. August 2010)

ok, also ich werd so ungefähr um 14.30-14.45 Uhr am Parkplatz sein. Danach fahr ich dann hoch zum Gehege, so dass ich ungefähr um 15.,00 Uhr oben bin 
Von mir aus lässt sich das ganze aber auch um ne Stunde nach hinten verschieben.


----------



## g!zmo (31. August 2010)

bis Donnerstag ist noch ganz schön lang!
Wie wäre es heute mit einer kleinen spontanen Runde. 2-3mal Wattkopf hoch und runter. Würde gern den SMDH fahren.


----------



## Heili (31. August 2010)

Heute wirds wohl nichts mehr.
aber donnerstag auf jedenfall.
ist jeder mit 15.00 Uhr am Gehege einverstanden?
Am Wochenende würde ich auch gerne fahren gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (31. August 2010)

Donnerstag wäre ich auch am Start. Morgends oder abends?


----------



## g!zmo (31. August 2010)

Donnerstag 15 Uhr am Gehege oben geht klar bei mir.
Würde dann ca 14:15 Uhr hier in Karlsruhe losfahren und gegen 14:30 an der Hedwigs-Quelle sein.


----------



## Heili (31. August 2010)

Ok, dann bin ich so um 14.45 am parkplatz.


----------



## overkill_KA (31. August 2010)

Wohin geht es ? Ich wäre für Mahlberg


----------



## g!zmo (31. August 2010)

Donnerstags gibt es glaub nur eine Nachmittagsrunde über den Wattkopf.
Zum Mahlberg wäre für die Wochenendtour nicht schlecht.


----------



## hillsrider (31. August 2010)

Oke 15 Uhr Gehege. Können auch ruhig 4mal hoch und runter  Wenns nich grad nach Regen aussieht nehm ich vielleicht Helmkamera mit.


----------



## Heili (31. August 2010)

Ja, würde gerne noch ein paar mal die neue Linie am SMDH fahren. Fährt sich nicht schlecht 
Helmkamera kann ich auch mit nehmen.
Vielleicht noch jemand ne Kamera für Fotos?


----------



## Phil88 (31. August 2010)

@g!zmo: meld mich nochma bei dir wenn ich mitkomm, können ja zusammen zur quelle fahrn dann, wäre so 14:15-14:20 am tivoli


----------



## g!zmo (31. August 2010)

Phil88 schrieb:


> @g!zmo: meld mich nochma bei dir wenn ich mitkomm, können ja zusammen zur quelle fahrn dann, wäre so 14:15-14:20 am tivoli



jop! genau so dachte ich mir das.  halten wir einfach diesen Termin fest und du meldest dich nochma ob du dabei bist.
bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillsrider (31. August 2010)

Heili schrieb:


> Ja, würde gerne noch ein paar mal die neue Linie am SMDH fahren. Fährt sich nicht schlecht
> Helmkamera kann ich auch mit nehmen.
> Vielleicht noch jemand ne Kamera für Fotos?



Neue Line am SMDH  Was so alles passiert wenn man mal ne Zeit lang weg is. Oder hab ichs nur nich mitgekriegt weils im 3. oder 4. Teil is? 
Btw is das ne Gustl die du da fährst Heili?


----------



## overkill_KA (31. August 2010)

Heili schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch jemand ne Kamera für Fotos?



gute Idee 
wenn jemand eine gute Kamera hat können wir ein paar Actionpics machen


----------



## Heili (1. September 2010)

> Neue Line am SMDH  Was so alles passiert wenn man mal ne Zeit lang weg is. Oder hab ichs nur nich mitgekriegt weils im 3. oder 4. Teil is?
> Btw is das ne Gustl die du da fährst Heili?



1.) verläuft parallel zum ersten und zweiten Streckenteil. Die Abzweigung ist aber etwas schwer zu finden. Hoffe das klappt beim fahren 

2.) Nein, is ne alte XT 4-Kolben Bremse mit Stahlflexleitung. Bin sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## hillsrider (1. September 2010)

Heili schrieb:


> 1.) verläuft parallel zum ersten und zweiten Streckenteil. Die Abzweigung ist aber etwas schwer zu finden. Hoffe das klappt beim fahren



Geil 

Damits keine Missverständnisse gibt, also ich warte da auf der Bank an dem Häuschen vorm Gehege. Wenn die belegt ist auf der nächsten.

Ich hab sos Gefühl dass es ziemlich geil werden könnte


----------



## Heili (1. September 2010)

Da gibts noch ne Bank? 
Ja, das glaube ich auch 
Bei dem neuen Streckenabschnitt sind auch noch 2 Sprünge dabei und zwei Anlieger die sich ziemlich geil fahren lassn.

PS: DANKE an die Erbauer. Würde das nächste mal gerne mit helfen


----------



## g!zmo (1. September 2010)

Mist. Mir fällt grad ein ich habe meine Pedale meinem Bruder geschenkt.. Jetzt muss ich erst mal in den Keller und meine Plastikpedale vom andren Rad dranschrauben. Hoffe die überleben den Tag morgen.

Hat wer Tips für neue Pedale? Flats, dünn, leicht, nicht zu teuer?!

Freue mich schon. Endlich mal wieder Abwechslung im Lernalltag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillsrider (1. September 2010)

g!zmo schrieb:


> Mist. Mir fällt grad ein ich habe meine Pedale meinem Bruder geschenkt.. Jetzt muss ich erst mal in den Keller und meine Plastikpedale vom andren Rad dranschrauben. Hoffe die überleben den Tag morgen.
> 
> Hat wer Tips für neue Pedale? Flats, dünn, leicht, nicht zu teuer?!
> 
> Freue mich schon. Endlich mal wieder Abwechslung im Lernalltag



Ich kann dir morgen ja mal meine zeigen. Kosten 34 , weiß aber nich wie schwer die sind. Find sie aber ziemlich geil. Sind von NC17, find die im Moment aber leider nirgendwo..


----------



## lovac (1. September 2010)

g!zmo schrieb:


> Hat wer Tips für neue Pedale? Flats, dünn, leicht, nicht zu teuer?!



Ich habe mir bei ebay Welgo MG1 Pedale gekauft, bin bis jetzt voll zufrieden. Die habe ich aus Hong Kong bekommen, haben ca 30 Euro gekostet und gab es keine Zollprobleme.
Zum Beispiel: http://cgi.ebay.de/WELLGO-MG-1-MG-1...ck-/110577086615?pt=Cycling_Parts_Accessories


----------



## g!zmo (2. September 2010)

Das ist ja geil. Jetzt gibts sogar Fahrradteile aus Hong Kong über ebay 
Für den Preis sind die Welgo echt ne Überlegung wert!
Die NC17 würde ich auf jeden Fall dann gern ma anschaun.


----------



## Phil88 (2. September 2010)

14:15 tivoli geht klar


----------



## Heili (2. September 2010)

Und 15.00 Uhr am Gehege ist bei jedem angekommen?


----------



## Eike. (2. September 2010)

Preis-Leistungsmäßig geht eigentlich nichts über die Wellgo MG1 (werden übrigens auch für etwa das doppelte von NC17 verkauft). Und leicht sind sie auch noch.


----------



## SLXDriver (2. September 2010)

hey ihr beiden, fahrt ihr heute um 16 uhr? Dann würde ich gerne mitfahren 


gruß


----------



## SLXDriver (2. September 2010)

ach verdammt, ihr seit schon los, ich fahr ma hin vielleicht treff ich einen von euch 



gruß[/quote]


----------



## SLXDriver (2. September 2010)

Oh man, dann hetz ich wie ein irrer, nehm ne abkürzung, verrir mich 3 mal und dann war ich erst 15:30 da und der SMDH war leer


----------



## Piece (2. September 2010)

Wie sieht´s denn mit ner größeren Tour am Wochende aus? Ich wär dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil88 (2. September 2010)

sonntag wollten g!zmo und ich nach herrenalb fahren. dort vom bahnhof aus über bernstein zum mahlberg, dann schöllbronn, toter-mann und nach ettlingen.


----------



## SLXDriver (2. September 2010)

phil wann seit ihr vom SMDH weg?


----------



## Piece (2. September 2010)

Hört sich gut an! Leider kann ich Sonntags in der Regel erst ab 17 Uhr radeln. Wann wollt ihr denn los? Vllt lässt sich da ja was machen.

Sonst vllt jemand am Samstag was vor?


----------



## Phil88 (2. September 2010)

@slxdriver: höchstens 10 nach 3 oder so, später nich glaub ich

ich denk mal wir wären schon ein bisschen früher los am sonntag


----------



## g!zmo (2. September 2010)

ja 17 Uhr wird dann schon eher knapp für die Tour.
Da wir bahnfahren müssen würde ich mal etwas zwischen 12 und 14 Uhr spätestens vorschlagen.

schöne Ausfahrt heute. Hab sogar einen neuen Trail kennengelernt


----------



## hillsrider (2. September 2010)

Jo geil wars aber ich glaub meine Aufnahmen sind nix geworden. Die Cam is nich so der Burner, grad bei Gegenlicht oder im Wald... Naja, mal schaun was ich retten kann.


----------



## overkill_KA (2. September 2010)

Jop war gut heute. Wegen Wochenende poste ich hier noch.


----------



## Piece (2. September 2010)

Ne ich fürchte Sonntag ist bei mir nicht drin. So ein Misst. Nunja bleibt der Samstag für ne größere Tour.


----------



## benzinkanister (2. September 2010)

hey phil,
hättet ihr lust mich am sonntag auf eurer runde mit zu nehmen?
bin jetzt 4 monate nich mehr gefahren und ausdauertechnisch eventuell nicht ganz auf der höhe. wie lange geht eure tour denn? passt?

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil88 (2. September 2010)

da bist du bei uns genau richtig
g!zmo und ich sind auch weit von höchstleistungen entfernt im moment, also mach dir keine sorgen 

die tour werden denk ich so 25-30km und so ca. 650hm, fast 400 davon angenehm auf teer.


----------



## benzinkanister (2. September 2010)

perfekt!
dann bin ich dabei wenn nichts gravierendes dazwischen kommt.
ich komme von karlsruhe aus mit der bahn denke ich. sagt mir bescheid wenn ihr wisst wann und wo ihr euch trefft.


----------



## Phil88 (2. September 2010)

also ich werd am hbf einsteigen
uhrzeit machen wir dann am samstag aus würd ich sagen


----------



## Piece (3. September 2010)

Heute - besser jetzt - jemand Lust auf ne Tour? Ich wollte spätestens um 17:00 Uhr starten.


----------



## SLXDriver (3. September 2010)

hi ich hätte lust, wie lange soll die tour sein? Wo willst du losfahren? Wo willste dich treffen? 

Ich würde am liebsten so schnell wie möglich los


----------



## Piece (3. September 2010)

Können wir flexibel anpassen . Standard für mich ist 40 km 700 Höhenmeter und 3 Stunden. Was stellst du dir denn vor?

Ich starte in Ka. Durlacher Tor ist praktisch zum treffen. Oder  Haltestelle Tullastr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (3. September 2010)

Mhmm das ist ok, ich komme aus Ettlingen ich kann mit der Bahn entgegenkommen oder so, sag einfach an und ich mach mit 

gruß


----------



## Piece (3. September 2010)

Na dann treffen wir uns doch am Wattkopf! Am Gehege oder an der Hedwigsquelle?


----------



## SLXDriver (3. September 2010)

Oder Parkplatz  ^^

16:15 Parkplatz?


----------



## Piece (3. September 2010)

Welcher Parkplatz ist denn damit gemeint? Wäre einfacher an der Quelle!

Edit: 16:15 an der Quelle würde hinhauen.


----------



## SLXDriver (3. September 2010)

wenn du von karlsruhe gehst und bei der quelle weiterfährst kommt da ein Parkplatz von dem gehts auch direkt nach oben in den Wald


----------



## Piece (3. September 2010)

AH ok. Ja denn hatte ich in Vermutung.
Gut dann dort um 16:18 ;D


----------



## g!zmo (3. September 2010)

verwirrter post  ...


----------



## SLXDriver (3. September 2010)

Piece schrieb:


> AH ok. Ja denn hatte ich in Vermutung.
> Gut dann dort um 16:18 ;D



ok bis gleich ich fahr dann los

cya


----------



## overkill_KA (3. September 2010)

Kaisereiche nennt sich das Ganze.

Wochenende fällt so wie es aussieht flach. Wenn ich doch Zeit haben sollte, klinke ich mich aber spontan ein.


----------



## Stadtaffe (3. September 2010)

Moin,

ich bin gerade in die Nähe von Ettlingen gezogen. Bin heut allein ne Tour gefahren (25 km 400 hm) - macht natürlich nicht so viel Spass!

Hab mich mit meinem Aushils-Garmin durchgeschlagen, aber nur ein paar relativ entspannte Trails gefunden.

Wenn also für morgen eine kleine Tour ansteht, würde ich mich gern einklinken.

Möchte aber klarstellen, dass ich zwar eine Grundkondition habe, aber auch kein Rennen fahren möchte. Spaß steht an erster Stelle.

Bikemäßig (Cube Hardtail) bin ich mit Sicherheit nicht optimal ausgestattet, aber ich habe es unter Kontrolle . 

Also freu mich, falls sich jemand meldet.

Gruß und gute n8!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mehrgrip (4. September 2010)

hi also ich hab vor heute zu fahren, denke mahlberg und michelsberg werd ich in angriff nehmen. HM ca 1000hm und km ca. 60 
also falls du mitwillst dann meld dich, ich denke ich fahre erst gegen mittag los.
gruss


----------



## Stadtaffe (4. September 2010)

guten mrogen,

danke für dein angebot. hab allerdings ein bisschen bedenken. Bin so eine tour noch nicht gefahren. bis jetzt max 40km mit 650 hm. nach meinem internetcheck habe ich festgestellt, dass das ja die höchste erhebung im raum karlsruhe ist.

ich will dich da nicht aufhalten. was planst du als zeit für die tour ein? bergauf fahre ich auf jeden fall so, dass ich nicht mit der zunge den weg bereinige .

ich hab kein problem damit, wenn du lieber allein fahren möchtest, wenn dir das zu unsicher ist. gib einfach kurz bescheid.

viele grüße


----------



## mehrgrip (4. September 2010)

ja überlegs dir, ich werd schon rücksicht nehmen bzw , ich will ja spass haben u. du ja auch also ich werd schon nicht dir davon fahren.
Was die HM und KM angeht so denke ich packst du das denn soviel ist das jetzt nicht mehr, und wenns dir tatsächl. zuviel werden sollte dann brechen wir ab und kehren um.
ist das ok für diich?


----------



## mehrgrip (4. September 2010)

will noch einer zufällig mit? wir fahren gegen 13.0o Uhr ca. los richtung Mahlberg , und übers Moosalbtal zurück. gruss


----------



## overkill_KA (4. September 2010)

Werd heut nur was kleines Drehen: 
Schöllbronn - Fischweier - Carl Schöpf - Schluttenbach - Energy Race runter
~ 25km

wer Lust hat kann sich melden


----------



## hillsrider (4. September 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Werd heut nur was kleines Drehen:
> Schöllbronn - Fischweier - Carl Schöpf - Schluttenbach - Energy Race runter
> ~ 25km
> 
> wer Lust hat kann sich melden



Na toll jetzt hab ich grad geduscht.. Und Bremsescheiben sind immer noch nich da.. Vielleicht nächste Woche mal als Vordemabendessenrunde?


----------



## overkill_KA (4. September 2010)

hillsrider schrieb:


> Na toll jetzt hab ich grad geduscht.. Und Bremsescheiben sind immer noch nich da.. Vielleicht nächste Woche mal als Vordemabendessenrunde?



Jop Vordemabendessenrunde ist immer gut, weil ich bis 15:30 im Tenniscamp bin.


----------



## Phil88 (4. September 2010)

morgen die S1 um 14:17 am Hbf für die herrenalb tour?
jemand was dagegen?
wer kommt sicher mit?


----------



## Heili (4. September 2010)

Ich komm vielleicht mit.
Je nach dem wie sich der heutige abend entwickelt^^
Wie lange wird die Tour ungefähr dauern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piece (4. September 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Werd heut nur was kleines Drehen:
> Schöllbronn - Fischweier - Carl Schöpf - Schluttenbach - Energy Race runter
> ~ 25km
> 
> wer Lust hat kann sich melden





overkill_KA schrieb:


> Jop Vordemabendessenrunde ist immer gut, weil ich bis 15:30 im Tenniscamp bin.



Da wäre ich auch dabei! Unter der Woche starte ich in der Regel zwischen 16 und 17 Uhr.

Nach 4 Stunden radeln gestern war ich heute beim Köpfle Rennen in Weingarten und morgen geht´s in den Stuttgarter Zoo


----------



## overkill_KA (4. September 2010)

Phil88 schrieb:


> morgen die S1 um 14:17 am Hbf für die herrenalb tour?
> jemand was dagegen?
> wer kommt sicher mit?



Wo soll es denn in Herrenalb genau hingehen?

Ich hätte Lust auf was großes, d.h.  Carl Schöpf - Malberg - Bernstein - Teufelsmühle - Holoh - Forbach und mit der Bahn heim.
wenn jemand Lust hat ich würd gern morgends los fahren.
Kilometer: weiß ich nicht genau schätze mal +60km
Trailanteil: hoch


----------



## Phil88 (5. September 2010)

so fit bin ich im moment leider nich...
geplant war herrenalb, bernstein, mahlberg, toter-mann, ettlingen
schätze so 30km, 650hm und 3 stunden bis ettlingen mit pause


----------



## g!zmo (5. September 2010)

ich wäre dann bei der herrenalb - bernstein - toter mann .. tour fest dabei
*14:17 am HBF Kalrsruhe* geht klar.
werde dann je nach fitness noch 1-2 runden wattkopf dranhängen.


----------



## mehrgrip (5. September 2010)

moin wie sind die Zeiten ?
*14:17 am HBF Kalrsruhe* geht klar.
also ihr radelt net hoch sondern nach BH?


----------



## g!zmo (5. September 2010)

Treffpunkt am Bahnhof oder ihr steigt irgendwo dazu:
*Bahnhof/Haltestelle 	Datum	Zeit	Gleis* So, 05.09.10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Karlsruhe Bahnhofsvorplatz*	 ab	 14:17	  	S 1	 S-Bahn Richtung: Bad Herrenalb 
*Karlsruhe Albtalbf*	 	ab	14:19	 
*Ettlingen Stadt*	 	ab	14:33	 
*Busenbach*	 	ab	14:38	 
*Etzenrot*	 	ab	14:40	 
*Fischweier, Karlsbad*	 	ab	14:43	 
*Marxzell*	 	ab	14:46	 
*Frauenalb-Schielberg*	 	ab	14:49	 
*Bad Herrenalb*	 	 an	 14:55

von Bad Herrenalb Bahnhof aus wird dann den Bernstein hochgeradelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (5. September 2010)

Würde eigentlich gern mitfahren, hab allerdings um 16:30 einen Termin das wird dann sehr knapp. 

Hoffentlich erbarmt sich noch jemand mit mir zu fahren


----------



## g!zmo (5. September 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Würde eigentlich gern mitfahren, hab allerdings um 16:30 einen Termin das wird dann sehr knapp.
> 
> Hoffentlich erbarmt sich noch jemand mit mir zu fahren



phil und ich können leider erst um 14 uhr fahren, da wir noch für die uni lernen müssen. 
viel glück dir beim tourpartner finden!

ich werd jetzt auhc erst mal den pc ausmachen. schaue dann kurz bevor es losgeht nochmal rein.
bis später


----------



## hillsrider (5. September 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Würde eigentlich gern mitfahren, hab allerdings um 16:30 einen Termin das wird dann sehr knapp.
> 
> Hoffentlich erbarmt sich noch jemand mit mir zu fahren



Kommt drauf an wann, wo und wie lange


----------



## hillsrider (5. September 2010)

Also, falls jemand mit will:
17 Uhr Bergwaldtrails - Batzenhof - Busenbach - beliebig erweiterbar

Treffpunkt müsste man noch ausmachen.


----------



## g!zmo (5. September 2010)

also falls noch wer auf uns in bad herrenalb gewartet hat. der bahnfahrer hat uns nicht mitfahren lassen..
am ende wattkopf war ja so überfüllt. da waren bestimmt 20 biker unterwegs auf dem smdh


----------



## Heili (5. September 2010)

Warum hat der euch nich mit gelassn?


----------



## Phil88 (5. September 2010)

weil er keinen hochb*k***en hat heute morgen. kein plan, warn eh nur spießer unterwegs heut


----------



## Heili (5. September 2010)

Ist ja mal richtig *******. 
Wenn ihr nächstes Wochenende (oder auch unter der woche) wieder ne Tour nach Bas Herrenhalb starten wollt, wär ich dabei.


----------



## g!zmo (5. September 2010)

bahn war angeblich zu voll.
nächstes mal würde ich vorschlagen ein bissl früher zu fahren. vielleicht hat man da mehr glück und der fahrer ist weniger gestresst/die bahn leerer


----------



## Heili (5. September 2010)

Ja, vielleicht schon vormittags gegen 11.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (5. September 2010)

g!zmo schrieb:


> also falls noch wer auf uns in bad herrenalb gewartet hat. der bahnfahrer hat uns nicht mitfahren lassen..
> am ende wattkopf war ja so überfüllt. da waren bestimmt 20 biker unterwegs auf dem smdh



gibt es keine Radfahrmöglichkeit im Albtal mehr? Ist die Waldautobahn auf Teer links und Graf-Rhenaweg rechts neuerdings gesperrt?


----------



## Eike. (5. September 2010)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> Ist die Waldautobahn auf Teer links und Graf-Rhenaweg rechts neuerdings gesperrt?



Nö aber hochzus totlangweilig  Gut, runter auch aber da rollts wenigstens.


----------



## benzinkanister (6. September 2010)

jemand heute lust auf ne runde smdh, nachdems am sonntag nich geklappt hat? wäre so zwischen 3 und 4 an der quelle 
soll der letzte schöne tag der woche sein!
gruß


----------



## Piece (6. September 2010)

Ich werde ebenfalls noch eine Toure fahren heute. Start zwischen 16:30 und 17 Uhr in Karlsruhe. Bin für alles zu haben!

Ich schaue um 16 Uhr nochmal hier rein. Dann können wir etwas ausmachen, falls jemand Lust hat.


----------



## benzinkanister (6. September 2010)

bin heute den neuen streckenteil das erste mal gefahren und hat derbe spass gemacht. vielen dank an die erbauer 
der rest der strecke ist subjektiv bischen geröllig geworden oder ich bin eingerostet. aber war definitiv nicht die lieblingsdisziplin von meinem hardtail.


----------



## rossi-v (6. September 2010)

Was ist den neu am SMDH?


----------



## KA-Biker (7. September 2010)

Auf dem zweiten Stück läuft jetzt was paralell( siehe Video ) [ame="http://vimeo.com/12274474"]helmet cam hometrack on Vimeo[/ame]

Sonst ist einfach nur viel zu viel loses Geröll auf der Strecke.


----------



## overkill_KA (7. September 2010)

Ich kündige schon einmal an. Am Sonntag die folgende Tour:
Carl Schöpf - Malberg - Bernstein - Teufelsmühle - Holoh - Forbach und mit der Bahn heim.
Ich würde gerne morgends gg 9 Uhr losfahren. Treffpunkt machen wir dann noch aus.
Kilometer: weiß ich nicht genau schätze mal +60km
Trailanteil: hoch


----------



## hillsrider (7. September 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Auf dem zweiten Stück läuft jetzt was paralell( siehe Video ) helmet cam hometrack on Vimeo
> 
> Sonst ist einfach nur viel zu viel loses Geröll auf der Strecke.



**** bin ich lahm 

Edit:
Übrigens geht die Linie schon im 1. Teil los, etwas vor der Hälfte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (7. September 2010)

hillsrider schrieb:


> **** bin ich lahm


 
Das sind glaub ich einige, nachdem Sie das Video sahen


----------



## Phil88 (7. September 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Ich kündige schon einmal an. Am Sonntag die folgende Tour:
> Carl Schöpf - Malberg - Bernstein - Teufelsmühle - Holoh - Forbach und mit der Bahn heim.
> Ich würde gerne morgends gg 9 Uhr losfahren. Treffpunkt machen wir dann noch aus.
> Kilometer: weiß ich nicht genau schätze mal +60km
> Trailanteil: hoch



das geht richtung 1500hm oder?


----------



## overkill_KA (8. September 2010)

Phil88 schrieb:


> das geht richtung 1500hm oder?



Jop sowas um den Dreh.


----------



## johans (8. September 2010)

Ich muss mal schauen. Je nachdem wie weit ich mit dem lernen komm würd ich mitkommen. Ist der Westweg-Trail nach Forbach runter wieder fahrbar? Im Frühjahr sah's dort katastrophal aus. Ich meld mich nochmal.


----------



## overkill_KA (8. September 2010)

johans schrieb:


> Ich muss mal schauen. Je nachdem wie weit ich mit dem lernen komm würd ich mitkommen. Ist der Westweg-Trail nach Forbach runter wieder fahrbar? Im Frühjahr sah's dort katastrophal aus. Ich meld mich nochmal.



In der zweiten Ferienwoche bin ich den Trail hochgelaufen - ohne Probleme. Nur links und rechts siehts echt schlimm aus. Die Forstarbeiter waren ganz schön zu Gange.

Mitfahren lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Ich finde die Abfahre nach Forbach herrlich 

Edit_1:
Gute Kondition ist erwünscht 

Edit_2:
Kamera wäre cool für ein paar Aktionpics, aber bitte nicht die vom Ride am Wattkopf


----------



## Piece (8. September 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Ich kündige schon einmal an. Am Sonntag die folgende Tour:
> Carl Schöpf - Malberg - Bernstein - Teufelsmühle - Holoh - Forbach und mit der Bahn heim.
> Ich würde gerne morgends gg 9 Uhr losfahren. Treffpunkt machen wir dann noch aus.
> Kilometer: weiß ich nicht genau schätze mal +60km
> Trailanteil: hoch






overkill_KA schrieb:


> Mitfahren lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Ich finde die Abfahre nach Forbach herrlich
> 
> Edit_1:
> Gute Kondition ist erwünscht
> ...



Ich würde mich da ebenfalls gerne anschließen! Gute Kondition ist wohl vorhanden, an ner Kamera mangelt es jedoch . Wann kommen wir denn dann in etwa wieder nach Karlsruhe zurück?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (8. September 2010)

Piece schrieb:


> Ich würde mich da ebenfalls gerne anschließen! Gute Kondition ist wohl vorhanden, an ner Kamera mangelt es jedoch . Wann kommen wir denn dann in etwa wieder nach Karlsruhe zurück?



Kommt auf unseren Fahrstil an und wieviel Pausen man macht. Ich würd sagen an Pausen darf es nicht mangeln, weil sonst macht das Radeln keinen Spaß mehr. 
Hast du noch einen Termin?


----------



## johans (8. September 2010)

Kondition und Kamera kann ich mitbringen. Ich denk ich bin definitiv dabei.


----------



## Piece (9. September 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Kommt auf unseren Fahrstil an und wieviel Pausen man macht. Ich würd sagen an Pausen darf es nicht mangeln, weil sonst macht das Radeln keinen Spaß mehr.
> Hast du noch einen Termin?



Pausen, das ist so ne Sache. Ich finde die machen das ganze nur noch anstrengender. Nach so ner Pause brauche ich immer etwas bis ich wieder im Flow bin ...
Die letzte Schwarzwaldtour mit 74 km und 1400 hm bin ich in knapp 5 h gefahren. Wir haben da nur zwei längere Pausen a 10 min gemacht.

Eigentlich sollte ich um 13 Uhr in Ka sein, 15 Uhr ist absolute Schmerzgrenze. Ich fürchte das wird nicht hinhauen.


----------



## overkill_KA (9. September 2010)

Piece schrieb:


> Pausen, das ist so ne Sache. Ich finde die machen das ganze nur noch anstrengender. Nach so ner Pause brauche ich immer etwas bis ich wieder im Flow bin ...
> Die letzte Schwarzwaldtour mit 74 km und 1400 hm bin ich in knapp 5 h gefahren. Wir haben da nur zwei längere Pausen a 10 min gemacht.
> 
> Eigentlich sollte ich um 13 Uhr in Ka sein, 15 Uhr ist absolute Schmerzgrenze. Ich fürchte das wird nicht hinhauen.




Doch sollte laufen. Eine ähnliche Tour nur das wir am Hohloh wieder komplett zurück nach Herrenalb sind hat 4:30 Stunden gedauert und waren 85km. Ab Holoh gehts diesmal eh abwärts  Ich weiß nur nicht wie lange die Bahn braucht.


----------



## Phil88 (9. September 2010)

jemand lust nacher auf ne runde wattkopf? bin so gegen 17:30 - 17:45 an der quelle. schau in ner dreiviertel stunde nochmal rein


----------



## Piece (9. September 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Doch sollte laufen. Eine ähnliche Tour nur das wir am Hohloh wieder komplett zurück nach Herrenalb sind hat 4:30 Stunden gedauert und waren 85km. Ab Holoh gehts diesmal eh abwärts  Ich weiß nur nicht wie lange die Bahn braucht.



Wunderbar, auch wenn ich es bevorzuge zu fahren . Laut Bahn.de dauert die Zugfahrt etwa 60 min. Wann rückst du denn mit den Startkoordinaten raus?


----------



## overkill_KA (9. September 2010)

Piece schrieb:


> Wunderbar, auch wenn ich es bevorzuge zu fahren . Laut Bahn.de dauert die Zugfahrt etwa 60 min. Wann rückst du denn mit den Startkoordinaten raus?



Ja ich würd eigentlich auch auf die Bahnfahrt verzichten. Blos müssten wir sonst wieder den Westweg hoch und da muss man viel tragen. Ansonsten Tour de Murg heim ist auch nicht das Wahre.

Mir würd Sonntag um 9Uhr passen. Abfahrtsort: Ettlingen irgendwo? Schwimmbad würde sich anbieten


----------



## Piece (9. September 2010)

Ja 9 Uhr passt mir auch. Könnten wegen mir auch früher starten. Ich kenne mich in Ettlingen nicht aus. Ich fahre sonst über den Oberwald zur Hedwigsquelle. Könnte auch über Rüpurr auf der Karlsruher Str. nach Ettlingen rein fahren.


----------



## Eike. (9. September 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Ja ich würd eigentlich auch auf die Bahnfahrt verzichten. Blos müssten wir sonst wieder den Westweg hoch und da muss man viel tragen.



Es gibt fast parallel auch einen Forstweg hoch zur Prinzenhütte. Der startet direkt am Hexenbrunnen wo man auch auf dem Westweg rauskommt.


----------



## overkill_KA (10. September 2010)

Sonst noch jemand Lust am Sonntag mitzufahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johans (11. September 2010)

Also bleibts bei Abfahrt Sonntag, 9 Uhr, Ettlingen Albgaubad?


----------



## Piece (11. September 2010)

Jain, Wir treffen und um 9 an der Kreuzung Durlacher Str. und Gutleuthausstr. 48°56'50.34"N 8°24'44.59"E nähe Durlacher Str. 24 bei einem Bestattungsunternehmen.

Bist du dabei?


----------



## johans (11. September 2010)

Okay, das find ich. Bin dabei!


----------



## overkill_KA (11. September 2010)

Ok dann sind wir zu dritt 
johans hast du vllt eine Pumpe mit Druckanzeige? 
Oder jemand anderes der in Ettlingen wohnt?


----------



## johans (11. September 2010)

Hab eine. Wohn aber nicht in Ettlingen  Und da es sich um eine Standpumpe handelt, werd ich die wohl eher nicht in den Rucksack kriegen ;-)


----------



## Piece (11. September 2010)

Genauso sieht´s auch mit meiner Standpumpe aus. Wohnst du dann in Karlsruhe johanns? Falls ja, könnten wir uns am HBf treffen und zusammen nach Ettlingen fahren.


----------



## johans (11. September 2010)

Ich wohn in Durlach und werd direkt nach Ettlingen fahren.


----------



## overkill_KA (11. September 2010)

Also bis morgen. Falls sich noch jemand spontan entscheiden sollte mitzukommen:  Kreuzung Durlacher Str. und Gutleuthausstr um 9Uhr


----------



## .ExE (12. September 2010)

Servus,
ich wohne jetzt seit 2 Wochen in Karlsruhe und war heute erstmalig mitm Mountainbike unterwegs. Bisher habe ich im Flachland gewohnt und habe mich erstmal ziemlich über die Steigerung gefreut, sind zwar noch keine Alpen, aber ich denke es ist besser als garkeine Berge.

Könnt ihr mir Tipps geben, wo ich unbedingt mal hinfahren sollte, wo der besondere Trail liegt, den man mal fahren sollte?

Viele Grüße und allen noch eine schöne Restsaison,

ExE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (12. September 2010)

Hey,
Also was du machen kannst um es mal kennenzulernen ist Wattkopf Serpentinentrail und der Strommastendownhill, die ersten paar male machen sie noch Spaß.
Dann nach Freiolsheim zum Mahlbergturm, da gehen viele Trails ab.
Dann wenn du weiter willst, kannst du zum Mehliskopf nach Bühl, da geht viel und noch weiter wäre Freiburg.

mehr kenne ich auch nicht.

Die besten finde ich Mehliskopf und Freiburg

gruß


----------



## Eike. (12. September 2010)

Am Anfang reicht der Wattkopf eine ganze Weile. Wenn es mal etwas weiter sein soll auf der anderen Seite von Ettlingen hoch nach Spessart (Ettlinger Linie) und über den Toter-Mann-Stein Weg wieder runter ins Albtal.
Wenn es langweilig wird oder du was neues/schwierigeres ohne weit zu fahren willst bietet sich Bad Herrenalb an (Langmartskopf, Teufelsmühle, Bernstein, Mahlberg) das reicht dann wahrscheinlich nochmal für ein Jahr. Und dann warst du noch nicht in der Pfalz wo die Trails wieder was ganz anderes sind.
Du siehst, es wird so schnell nicht langweilig


----------



## SLXDriver (13. September 2010)

hey mir is grad extrem lw ich hab bock iwas zu fahren, macht jemand mit?^^aber was kleines


----------



## overkill_KA (13. September 2010)

tapered oder 1 1/8 ?

Bild ist auch im Album


----------



## Eike. (13. September 2010)

Das ist so schwierig zu beurteilen ich würde aber auf 1 1/8" tippen. Zieh die Gabel doch einfach mal ganz raus dann siehst du es, oder wenn du einen hast miss mit einem Messschieber den Durchmesser.


----------



## overkill_KA (13. September 2010)

Hab auch gedacht 1 1/8". Zur Sicherheit hab ich Canyon nochmals kontaktiert.

Edit:
Brauche mal Entscheidungshilfe:





oder 






GrÃ¼n kostet 9â¬ mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (14. September 2010)

Brauchst du wirklich nen Helm mit Motorrad-Zulassung (so sieht der jedenfalls aus...)?

Wenn nein, dann kauf dir einen mit besserer Belüftung (Giro Remedy, Specialized Deviant, ...).


----------



## Heili (14. September 2010)

Also ich bin mit meinem Giro sehr zufrieden, kannst ihn ja mal probetragen, is größe M.


----------



## g!zmo (14. September 2010)

sehen beide sehr gut aus. pink und grün sind beides ganz ansehnliche farben. aber der schwarze gefällt mir besser, da da weniger weiß dran ist. 

würde dir für mehr tourentauglichkeit aber auch einen der 2 oben genannten helme empfehlen. muss mir selber mal den specialized anschaun. sowas kommt mir in den nächsten paar monaten auch ins haus


----------



## Eike. (14. September 2010)

Mit dem Bell Bellistic ist dann das Trio der üblichen Verdächtigen komplett. Einen Motocross Helm würde ich beim Biken nicht lange fahren wollen selbst wenn es nur bergab geht. Neben der schlechten Belüftung sind die auch wesentlich schwerer als Bikehelme.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. September 2010)

661 Strike ist noch schön und günstig zu bekommen.


----------



## overkill_KA (14. September 2010)

Ich kenn die Ã¼blichen VerdÃ¤chtigen bereits. Wenn man CRC trauen kann kostet der Helm regulÃ¤r 180â¬ und ist jetzt auf 60â¬ reduziert. Deshalb meine Frage.

Edit: ja der Helm soll nur fÃ¼r Downhill sein. Uphill tuts der Tourenhelm. Nachdem es mich bei unsrer letzen Tour Ã¼bern Lenker gehauen hat, hab ich sorgen um mein Gesicht


----------



## SLXDriver (14. September 2010)

Schwarz  <3


----------



## Phil88 (17. September 2010)

geht am wochenende was?


----------



## Eike. (17. September 2010)

Wenns Wetter was wird auf jeden Fall. Ich weiß nur noch nicht was  Pfalz war letztes Wochenende wieder geil aber ich glaub ich war dieses Jahr auch noch nicht einmal auf der Hornisgrinde (außer mit Schneeschuhen)


----------



## johans (17. September 2010)

Ich würd auf jeden Fall gern was machen, Vorschläge? Sonntag würde mir besser passen, Samstag gehts erst spät am Nachmittag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (17. September 2010)

Mal abgesehen vom Wochenende, hat jemand heute Abend Lust auf eine Wattkopfrunde?


----------



## Nerd (17. September 2010)

Yo, da bin ich dabei. 
Kann allerdings nicht so früh, Treffpunkt ab 17:45 an der Quelle werde ich schaffen.


----------



## overkill_KA (17. September 2010)

Wie kommt man in die Pfalz, außer mit dem Auto?
Fahrt ihr mit der Bahn oder radelt ihr hin?


----------



## Eike. (17. September 2010)

Nerd schrieb:


> Yo, da bin ich dabei.
> Kann allerdings nicht so früh, Treffpunkt ab 17:45 an der Quelle werde ich schaffen.



Passt mir auch gut. Machen wir 18 Uhr an der Quelle, soll ja kein Stress sein.



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Wie kommt man in die Pfalz, außer mit dem Auto?
> Fahrt ihr mit der Bahn oder radelt ihr hin?



Mit der Bahn kann man Nonstop von Karlsruhe HBF nach Maikammer/Kirrweiler (KVV Ticket gültig, mit Studiticket o.ä. also kostenlos) oder Neustadt (KVV Ticket + Übergangskarte Ü1) fahren. Von Maikammer aus kommt man direkt auf Kalmit und Hohe Loog. Mit einmal Umsteigen kommt man auch nach Bad Bergzabern.
Mit dem Rad wäre es von Karlsruhe aus alleine hin und zurück schon eine gute (Rennrad)Tagestour.


----------



## Piece (17. September 2010)

Heute werd ich´s wohl nicht schaffen zu radeln.

Am Wochende wär ich auch dabei! 
Samstag hab ich den ganzen Tag Zeit. Am Sonntag nur vormittags bis 14 Uhr.


----------



## Heili (17. September 2010)

Wäre am Sonntag auch dabei.
Ihr fahrt dann ab Karlsruher Hbf?
wieviel uhr ungefähr?


----------



## Eike. (17. September 2010)

Heili schrieb:


> Wäre am Sonntag auch dabei.
> Ihr fahrt dann ab Karlsruher Hbf?
> wieviel uhr ungefähr?



Soweit simmer noch net. Bis jetzt ist ja nicht mal klar wo es hingehen soll.


----------



## Heili (17. September 2010)

Achso, aber da das das erste mal für mich in der Pfalz wird, lass ich das mal euch überlassen


----------



## johans (17. September 2010)

Also mir ist relativ wurscht wo es hingeht, Pfalz wär ich dabei, Hornisgrinde ebenfalls. Allerdings beides nur Sonntags. Wenn ihr euch auf Samstag einigt bin ich raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piece (17. September 2010)

Selbes gilt für mich: Ziel ist egal, der Weg ist das Ziel .

Meine Freundin besteht darauf, dass ich am Samstag um 17 Uhr mit Ihr auf ein Familienfest gehe.

Sonntag morgen wäre also eine Möglichkeit bei der auch johans Zeit hat.


----------



## johans (17. September 2010)

Okay, aber wenn das dann bedeutet, dass wir um acht hier losfahren oder so ähnlich, dann plant lieber ohne mich und macht Samstags was. Das ist mir dann nämlich zu früh. 

Hab übrigens nächste Woche evtl vor nach Freiburg auf den Schauinsland zu fahren. Wäre jemand dabei? Wetter soll nochmal gut werden.


----------



## Eike. (17. September 2010)

johans schrieb:


> Okay, aber wenn das dann bedeutet, dass wir um acht hier losfahren



Höhö der war gut  Ich hab da eher an 11 gedacht.
Morgen werd ich wohl nachschauen ob die Hornisgrinde noch steht.


----------



## Piece (17. September 2010)

@Eike wann denn morgen?


----------



## Eike. (17. September 2010)

Warscheinlich um 13:10 am Hbf und dann von B-B mit dem Bus weiter. Ich will oben was neues probieren und wenn ich komplett hochfahre bin ich da ja schon platt.


----------



## Piece (18. September 2010)

Wann planst du denn wieder in Karlsruhe zu sein. Ich hätte zwar Lust mit zu fahren. Muss aber um 17 Uhr wieder in Karlsruhe sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heili (18. September 2010)

> Warscheinlich um 13:10 am Hbf und dann von B-B mit dem Bus weiter. Ich will oben was neues probieren und wenn ich komplett hochfahre bin ich da ja schon platt.



Sprichst du von heute oder von morgen?


----------



## Eike. (18. September 2010)

Heute (Sa), morgen solls ja in die Pfalz gehen.
17 Uhr wird nicht reichen. Der Bus ist erst um 14:30 oben und selbst wenn man die direkte Variante runter nimmt braucht man gute 2h bis Bühl + Rückfahrt nach Karlsruhe.


----------



## Piece (18. September 2010)

Jo dachte ich mir. Dann gute Fahrt und viel Spaß!


----------



## Eike. (18. September 2010)

Vorschlag fÃ¼r morgen (19.09): Abfahrt um 11:07 Ka Hbf mit dem Regionalexpress nach Neustadt (2,10â¬ wenn man eine KVV Netzkarte hat, sonst noch zusÃ¤tzlich 8,40â¬ fÃ¼r eine KVV Tageskarte). Tour Ã¼ber Weinbiet und Stoppelkopf nach Lambrecht (ca 700hm). 
Wies dann weitergeht wird spontan entschieden. Wir kÃ¶nnen nochmal Ã¼bers Weinbiet (+380hm) und von Neustadt zurÃ¼ck (nochmal 2,20â¬) oder auch Ã¼ber die Kalmit (400-500hm) nach Maikammer und mit der Regionalbahn zurÃ¼ck (keine Zusatzkosten).


----------



## Heili (18. September 2010)

Ok, bin dabei.
Wo treffen wir uns?
Wann sind wir ungefähr wieder in Karlsruhe?


----------



## Eike. (18. September 2010)

Spätestens um 11:05 im Zug an Gleis 101  Es schadet aber nicht wenigstens 10 Minuten früher da zu sein damit es keinen Stress beim Räder verladen gibt. Ich werd gegen 10:30 in Ettlingen starten. Beim Fahrkartenkauf darauf achten wirklich eine *Übergangskarte Ü1* zu kaufen und keine Anschlusskarte! Und entwerten nicht vergessen, der Entwerter oben am Gleis funktioniert oft nicht.
Wann wir zurück sind kann ich nicht wirklich sagen. Das hängt davon ab was wir letztendlich fahren und wie wir dann rückzugs einen Zug kriegen. Ganz grob geschätzt 18 Uhr aber da lass ich mich nicht drauf festnageln. Wers eilig hat kann natürlich auch von Lambrecht die Straße entlang direkt nach Neustadt zurück und den letzten Berg auslassen.
Meine Handynummer:


----------



## johans (18. September 2010)

Bin (höchstwahrscheinlich) auch dabei. Bis morgen!


----------



## bob1981 (18. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

muss mal kurz was in eigener Sache dazwischen schieben. Haben uns gerade mal den SMDH angeschaut. Bei der ersten Abfahrt hat sich irgendwann mein Garmin von der Lenkerhaltung befreit. Wenn also einer von Euch sowas dort findet oder davon hört, wärs suuupernett, wenn ihr dazu beitragen könntet, dass ichs wieder bekomm.

Danke!


----------



## overkill_KA (18. September 2010)

Ich überleg mir das ganze noch und schau mal wie es mir mir morgen geht, vllt komm ich mit. Eike wo startest du in Ettlingen?


----------



## Eike. (18. September 2010)

In der Bismarckstraße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piece (19. September 2010)

Dann wünsch ich euch viel Spaß. Bei mir wird das morgen leider nichts. Hoffentlich dann nächstes Wochenende.


----------



## overkill_KA (19. September 2010)

Fährt heut jemand? 
Länge ist mir eigentlich egal.


----------



## hillsrider (19. September 2010)

Mach heut wohl noch ne Wattkopftour. Will wer mit? 16 Uhr am Wildschweingehege.


----------



## overkill_KA (19. September 2010)

Sch**sse zu spät.
Heut Abend dreht keiner mehr eine Runde? 
Wattkopf würd mir auch reichen.


----------



## Eike. (21. September 2010)

Hat heute Nachmittag/Abend jemand Lust aufn Wattkopf? Je nach Startzeit 1-2 mal SMDH und ggf. noch ein bischen was außenrum.


----------



## Phil88 (21. September 2010)

ich schau mal wies mim lernen läuft. ich meld mich bis 16 uhr nochmal, oder wird dir das dann zu spät?


----------



## Eike. (21. September 2010)

Nö habs nicht eilig.


----------



## Nerd (21. September 2010)

Habe ebenfalls vor, später eine Runde zu drehen. Vor 18h an der Quelle werde ich voraussichtlich nicht schaffen, insofern müsst ihr nicht warten, falls ihr früher los wollt.
Ich schaue einfach noch mal hier rein, kurz bevor ich los fahre. Ansonsten trifft man sich einfach dort!


----------



## Eike. (21. September 2010)

Immer der Horde nach, der MTB Club macht heute Abend wohl ein Fahrtechniktraining am SMDH. Vielleicht sieht man sich dann ja beim Anstehen in der Schlange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil88 (21. September 2010)

ich glaube das wird nix mehr heute bei mir, die lernerei läuft gar nich so recht


----------



## Eike. (21. September 2010)

Falls sich niemand mehr meldet werd ich wahrscheinlich gegen 17 Uhr losfahren um noch was von der Sonne zu haben.


----------



## andi1969 (21. September 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Immer der Horde nach, der MTB Club macht heute Abend wohl ein Fahrtechniktraining am SMDH. Vielleicht sieht man sich dann ja beim Anstehen in der Schlange



*Echt Eike Du machst nen Fahrtechnikkurs mit*


----------



## Eike. (21. September 2010)

Ja sicher damit mir mal jemand zeigt wie man den SMDH richtig fährt 
Die Geschichte scheint aber recht kurz und klein gewesen zu sein. Ich war von 17:30 bis 19 Uhr da und hab keinen vom Club gesehen, für das Wetter war insgesamt überraschend wenig los.


----------



## Eike. (22. September 2010)

Nachdem ich den Fahrtechnikkurs gestern wohl verpasst habe werd ich wohl selber weiterüben müssen. Ich bin also wieder zwischen ~17 und 19 Uhr am SMDH um die letzten warmen Tage genießen.


----------



## Schorrschi (22. September 2010)

Was bedeutet SMDH?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (22. September 2010)

*S*trom*m*asten*d*own*h*ill


----------



## Schorrschi (22. September 2010)

Thanks! kommst du nachher vorbei?
ich bin um 6 da


----------



## Eike. (22. September 2010)

Jupp ich bin im Schnitt alle 5 bis 15 Minuten oben am Einstieg. Falls du dir nicht sicher bist wie du zum Wildschweingehege hoch kommst können wir uns auch unten ander Quelle treffen, da komm ich sowieso einmal zum Wasserfassen vorbei.


----------



## Schorrschi (22. September 2010)

Komm ich da mit meinen Big Hit hoch?
Dann park ich gleich unten!


----------



## Eike. (22. September 2010)

Schorrschi schrieb:


> Komm ich da mit meinen Big Hit hoch?



Früher oder später  Im Endeffekt bleibt dir aber eh nichts anderes übrig, die Wattkopf-Gondelbahn konnte sich nie durchsetzen. 
Parken aber bitte nicht direkt an der Quelle sondern entweder auf der anderen Seite der B3 gegenüber vom Hedwighof am Waldrand oder gleich auf dem Ettlinger Wanderparkplatz Kaisereiche (Karte). Die sind beide weniger als 5 Minuten entfernt und es muss echt nicht sein, dass der Wald zugeparkt wird.


----------



## Schorrschi (22. September 2010)

Ok, kein Problem.Bin dann um 17.30 an der Quelle.
Muss ich dann durch den Hedwigshof fahren um zur Quelle zu kommen? laut Karte ja, oder?
ich hab irgendwie an eine andere Quelle gedacht


----------



## Eike. (22. September 2010)

Wenn du unten an der Straße parkst führt der Weg durch den Hedwighof, vom Ettlinger Parkplatz einfach die asphaltierte Straße weiterfahren. Dann mach ich mich auch mal auf die Socken, bis gleich.


----------



## Schorrschi (22. September 2010)

dann bis gleich.......bin dann auch schon weg!


----------



## hillsrider (22. September 2010)

Fährt noch irgendwer was andres außer SMDH? Das is mir nämlich auf Dauer zu langweilig weil ich die hälfte eh nich fahren kann 

Edit:
Hat sich erledigt, bin weg, sonst wirds zu spät für mich.


----------



## .ExE (22. September 2010)

Servus,
einige von euch hab ich ja gestern am Bismarckturm getroffen, ich war da mit meinem Vater unterwegs. Wenn am Wochenende ne Tour startet, werd ich sicher mal vorbei schauen, aktuell bin ich noch sehr flexibel, was den Zeitpunkt angeht.

Grüße ExE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piece (22. September 2010)

Als ich heute am SMDH stand, waren da ungelogen 10 Leute mit Rad ... unglaublich.


----------



## Eike. (22. September 2010)

Auf dem Trail selber war allerdings eher wenig Verkehr. Ich liebe die ersten beiden Sektionen zur Zeit


----------



## Heili (22. September 2010)

Hab heut zwei Jungs dort beim bauen geholfen.
Vor dem großen Drop steht jetzt noch ein kleinerer.
Leider hats mich da gleich mal 2 mal hinter einander kräftig gelegt -.-
Einmal zu wenig und einmal zu viel am Lenker gezogen


----------



## Eike. (22. September 2010)

Ich glaub die hab ich bei der ersten Abfahrt noch gesehen. Den Drop hab ich erstmal umfahren weil der so wackelig aussah aber der ist wirklich robust gebaut und gut zu fahren.


----------



## Heili (22. September 2010)

welchen meinste?


----------



## Eike. (22. September 2010)

Den neuen kleineren, der andere ist mir erstmal etwas zu viel.


----------



## SLXDriver (22. September 2010)

.ExE schrieb:


> Servus,
> einige von euch hab ich ja gestern am Bismarckturm getroffen, ich war da mit meinem Vater unterwegs. Wenn am Wochenende ne Tour startet, werd ich sicher mal vorbei schauen, aktuell bin ich noch sehr flexibel, was den Zeitpunkt angeht.
> 
> Grüße ExE



ahh du warst das  gut zu wissen ^^



Piece schrieb:


> Als ich heute am SMDH stand, waren da ungelogen 10  Leute mit Rad ... unglaublich.



ja heut wurde die Autobahnumleitung durch den SMDH gelegt 

war echt cool aber die ganzen Drops haben viel zu wenig auslauf und sind dafür zu hoch, ich weiß nicht ob ich mich das bei den Umständen traue.. :/

gruß


----------



## Heili (22. September 2010)

> Den neuen kleineren, der andere ist mir erstmal etwas zu viel.



Ja, beim kleineren muss man aber schaun nich zu weit links aufzukommen.
Sonst landet man in Geröll.
Der größere wird auch erst gefahren wenns neue Rad fertig is un ich den ertsen gscheit hinkrieg


----------



## overkill_KA (22. September 2010)

Ich fall die nächste Zeit erstmal aus, da ich auf eine neue Gabel und LRS wechsel 

meld mich wenn ich wieder fahrtüchtig bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (22. September 2010)

Heili schrieb:


> Ja, beim kleineren muss man aber schaun nich zu weit links aufzukommen.
> Sonst landet man in Geröll.



Die Erfahrung hab ich auch einmal gemacht 



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Ich fall die nächste Zeit erstmal aus, da ich auf eine neue Gabel und LRS wechsel



Wieso fällt man deswegen aus? Das ist doch in einer Stunde erledigt.


----------



## overkill_KA (22. September 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wieso fällt man deswegen aus? Das ist doch in einer Stunde erledigt.



Weil ich Schüler bin und seit dem Aauf vom Canyon nicht genug Deckung drauf habe. D.h. erstmal Gabel verkaufen (schon fast erledigt) und eine Neue aussuchen. Dann kommt der LRS.


----------



## SLXDriver (22. September 2010)

was ist LRS?


----------



## Eike. (22. September 2010)

*L*auf*r*ad*s*atz

Gruß
Erklärbär


----------



## johans (22. September 2010)

Wenn hier grad schon alle so schön am Plaudern sind, wer hätte denn morgen Lust auf ne kleine Runde am Wattkopf? Uhrzeit ist mir egal.


----------



## Heili (22. September 2010)

Mal schaun, wenn mein Rücken mit macht bin ich dabei.
bei mir würds so am 15.00 passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (22. September 2010)

Morgen scheint ja der letzte Sommertag zu sein, wenn ich es einrichten kann werd ich den Abend wieder am Wattkopf verbringen.


----------



## SLXDriver (22. September 2010)

ich auch villeicht


----------



## Eike. (23. September 2010)

Wahrscheinlich fahr ich heute ein bischen früher (gegen 16 Uhr) los, die Sonne soll sich gegen Abend ja verstärkt dünne machen.


----------



## johans (23. September 2010)

Hört sich nach nem guten Plan an. 16 Uhr Hedwigsquelle?


----------



## Waldgeist (23. September 2010)

Grüßt mir die Wildschweine. Die lagen gestern abend nur faul herum.


----------



## Heili (23. September 2010)

Werd heut wohl doch ausfallen.
Handgelenk beschwert sich auch noch -.-


----------



## Eike. (23. September 2010)

johans schrieb:


> Hört sich nach nem guten Plan an. 16 Uhr Hedwigsquelle?



Ich liebe es wenn ein Plan funktioniert


----------



## SLXDriver (23. September 2010)

Bin dabei!
Eike ich hol dich 10 vor 4 bei dir zuhause ab ok?


----------



## Eike. (23. September 2010)

Ui jetzt werd ich schon abgeholt. Find ich nett von dir, selber strampeln ist so anstrengend


----------



## Schorrschi (23. September 2010)

Wenn ich es einrichten kann komm ich heute abend auch vorbei, aber erst später.
Warte dann einfach mal oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil88 (25. September 2010)

ging ja hier letztens mal um kombipedale...

hab gerade post aus hongkong bekommen, 39$ 
wenn ich jetzt noch meinen 15er gabelschlüssel finden würde


----------



## Heili (25. September 2010)

Sehen gut aus.
Bin mal gespannt wie der Gripp auf der Flat seite ist


----------



## .ExE (26. September 2010)

Servus,

ist heute nachmittag jemand unterwegs?

Grüße ExE


----------



## Eike. (26. September 2010)

Hast du mal aus dem Fenster geschaut?


----------



## .ExE (26. September 2010)

naja es gibt doch kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Kleidung 

Aber ja ich glaube du hast Recht, ich werd heute auch nicht mehr fahren


----------



## SLXDriver (26. September 2010)

Eike ne runde SMDH?


----------



## Heili (26. September 2010)

Fährt eigentlich jemand von euch beim energy Race mit?
Wenn ja, welche Distanz/Altersgruppe?


----------



## Eike. (26. September 2010)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Eike ne runde SMDH?



Bei dem Siffwetter? Ne Danke, ich bin letzte Woche so oft bei Sonnenschein gefahren da muss ich jetzt nicht im Nieselregen raus.


----------



## SLXDriver (26. September 2010)

ich bin grad erst heim gekommen, für mich siehts gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (26. September 2010)

Phil88 schrieb:


> ging ja hier letztens mal um kombipedale...
> 
> hab gerade post aus hongkong bekommen, 39$
> wenn ich jetzt noch meinen 15er gabelschlüssel finden würde



kannste mal nen link geben? der Dollar kurs steht ja gerade wider recht gut, hätte auch bock..


----------



## .ExE (26. September 2010)

Ich hatte überlegt bei dem Energy Race mitzumachen...bin dieses Jahr schon den Erzgebirgs Bike Marathon über 70km gefahren und wollte jetzt eventuell die 30 km in Angriff nehmen, hab seit dem EBM nicht mehr trainiert^^

Ich mach des aber vom Wetter abhängig, wenn es so Sauwetter ist wie heute, dann werd ich wohl nicht fahren.

Grüße


----------



## SLXDriver (26. September 2010)

Hey,
Ich mache mit

wie siehts aus mit heute? :/ es soll nicht mehr regenen nach Wetter.com

hat niemand lust auf ne kleine runde?


----------



## KA-Biker (26. September 2010)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Hey,
> Ich mache mit
> 
> wie siehts aus mit heute? :/ es soll nicht mehr regenen nach Wetter.com
> ...


 

Alles Warmduscher hier


----------



## Phil88 (26. September 2010)

Heili schrieb:


> Fährt eigentlich jemand von euch beim energy Race mit?
> Wenn ja, welche Distanz/Altersgruppe?



Mitfahrn tu ich nicht, habe allerdings Sanitätsdienst während des rennens. Vielleicht sieht man ja den einen oder andern danach im zielbereich 


@SLXDriver:
schau einfach mal bei eBay, such direkt nach "Wellgo D10 Magensium" da findeste den händler aus Hongkong. Aber aufpassen, musst auf ebay.com suchen, ob ers auf ebay.de auch findet weis ich nich.


----------



## Heili (26. September 2010)

Man findet es auch auf eBay.de 

schon probegefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (26. September 2010)

Wenn man den Artikelstandort auf Weltweit stellt werden auch Artikel aus den "anderen Ebays" angezeigt.


----------



## SLXDriver (26. September 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Alles Warmduscher hier



Unglaublich....
Und es hat nicht mal mehr geregnet wie ich gesagt hab... Wie konntet ihr mich nur so im Stich lassen! 
:fresse:


----------



## andi1969 (26. September 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Alles Warmduscher hier



*Die Warmduscher waren wenigstens drausen *


----------



## SLXDriver (26. September 2010)

Davon hab ich nix mitbekommen


----------



## Phil88 (26. September 2010)

nee noch nich probe gefahren. hab sie vorhin erst montiert.
schreibe morgen ne klausur in der uni, das we ging am schreibtisch drauf, werde denk ich am dienstag dann mal ne runde am wattkopf drehen wenn das wetter hält


----------



## Heili (26. September 2010)

Schade, hab am Dienstag Nachmittagsschule.
Bin Gespannt auf die ersten Eindrücke


----------



## overkill_KA (26. September 2010)

Heili schrieb:


> Fährt eigentlich jemand von euch beim energy Race mit?



Wenn es regnet meld ich mich spontan an


----------



## Phil88 (26. September 2010)

@heili:
wenn du mitmagst und dir das besser passt können wir auch so 17-18 uhr rum losfahren, is kein problem.


----------



## Heili (27. September 2010)

Ja, das Problem ist das ich 2 Stunden Sport habe, un da Sport eins meiner Kernfächer is, ist das immer recht anstrengend.
Also wenn ich noch puste habe können wir uns so um 18.00 treffen für 1 oder 2 Runden aufm Wattkopf


----------



## taucher_simon (27. September 2010)

Hallo erstmal, 
ich fahr zwar schon seit 13 Jahren Mtb, hab aber jetzt erst den Weg zur Anmeldung hier gefunden.. 

Gibts eigentlich noch n Mountainbike-Club der sich ab und zu für Touren trifft? Als ich 16 war sind wir immer in den Nordschwarzwald gefahren..

Grüße, Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (27. September 2010)

Es gibt den MTB-Club Karlsruhe. Aber auch ohne Verein finden sich hier im Forum immer Touren, nicht nur direkt um Karlsruhe sondern auch im Schwarzwald oder drübern in der Pfalz.


----------



## SLXDriver (27. September 2010)

Hey,
wer fährt heut alles? ich bin dabei <3


----------



## mrt1N (27. September 2010)

Fahre mit meinem Kumpel gegen 5 hier in Ötigheim los, vielleicht trifft man sich ja dort!

Ich fahre ein Cube Hardtail in blau-weis, mein Kumpel ein Ghost AMR Fully in schwarz.


----------



## SLXDriver (27. September 2010)

mhmm ja ich würd ja gern mit, nur wo is ötigheim?


----------



## overkill_KA (27. September 2010)

Ich werd wrsl doch nicht Energy Race mitfahren. Ich bezweifle das ich mein Rad bis dahin komplett habe.


----------



## SLXDriver (27. September 2010)

komm schon, was is denn kaputt?^^


----------



## KA-Biker (27. September 2010)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> komm schon, was is denn kaputt?^^


 

Nichts. Er ist auf der Suche nach ner neuen Gabel.


----------



## SLXDriver (27. September 2010)

achso..

und was is mit dir? fährst du mit?


----------



## Piece (27. September 2010)

mein Rahmen ist gebrochen  doch nicht jetzt gerade vor dem Winter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johans (27. September 2010)

Was haste denn gemacht? Dir ist aber nix passiert?


----------



## SLXDriver (27. September 2010)

Piece schrieb:


> mein Rahmen ist gebrochen  doch nicht jetzt gerade vor dem Winter



ist doch gut 

na dann war lapierre das geld doch nicht wert^^


----------



## Eike. (27. September 2010)

Piece schrieb:


> mein Rahmen ist gebrochen  doch nicht jetzt gerade vor dem Winter



Bitter bitter, aber doch besser jetzt als mitten in der Hauptsaison. Ich hätte da noch einen Stumpjumper Rahmen im Keller, der würde gut zu den Komponenten von deinem verblichenen Lapierre passen


----------



## Piece (27. September 2010)

Klar besser jetzt als während der Hauptsaison.

Dumm ist nur, dass ich nur das eine MTB habe und den Winter durchfahren möchte. Die nächste Tour steht Mittwoch an. Ich brauche also schnell einen Ersatz. Ein neues Rad ist mir aber zu schade für den Winter und ein gebrauchtes lässt sich nicht ganz so schnell auftreiben. Gibt also ne Menge Möglichkeiten mit Vor- und Nachteilen ... auf deinen Stumpjumper komme ich vllt zurück 

Mittwoch werde ich wohl trotz gebrochenem Rahmen fahren. Ist eine saudoofe Stelle ohne starke Belastung. Auf dem Bild habe ich mal die Stelle markiert. Der Bruch ist auf der gegenüber liegenden Seite. Ist nur auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite. Habe keine Kammera zur Hand. Zudem wackelt der Hinterbau nur sehr wenig und 50 km bin ich so schon gefahren. Hatte mich gefreut, dass das Knarzen weg ist...

Edit: Habe das stümperhafte Bild gelöscht und lade ein paar Fotos hoch. Siehe Fotoalbum.


----------



## SLXDriver (27. September 2010)

Bild: 404 ^^


----------



## Phil88 (27. September 2010)

@SLXDriver:
seit wann fährst du ein Torque?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (27. September 2010)

Seit es nicht mehr komisch klingt


----------



## Phil88 (28. September 2010)

muss ich den verstehn?


----------



## SLXDriver (28. September 2010)

Hab es seit ner Woche, jetzt kratzt die Kurbel 
Klingt als ob Sand drinnen wär, hab sie mal mit nem dicken Strahl aus  der Gießkanne gesäubert leider klingt sie immer noch so :/ ^^

gruß


----------



## KA-Biker (28. September 2010)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Hab es seit ner Woche, jetzt kratzt die Kurbel
> Klingt als ob Sand drinnen wär, hab sie mal mit nem dicken Strahl aus der Gießkanne gesäubert leider klingt sie immer noch so :/ ^^
> 
> gruß


 
..ist wirklich ein leidiges Thema. Man hat doch fast immer Ärger mit dem Material, egal ob das Rad 1000,4000 oder 6000 kostet. Immer das selbe..


----------



## overkill_KA (28. September 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Nichts. Er ist auf der Suche nach ner neuen Gabel.



Revelation ist verkauft, Geld da. Wird eine Wotan, wenn ich nicht grad eine weiße Lyrik irgendwo günstig bekomme.


----------



## Eike. (28. September 2010)

Nur wegen der Farbe eine andere Gabel? Ich würde ja die bevorzugen die besser funktioniert und das ist nach dem was man so ließt die Lyrik. Du brauchst einen 1 1/8" Schaft oder?


----------



## KA-Biker (28. September 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Nur wegen der Farbe eine andere Gabel? Ich würde ja die bevorzugen die besser funktioniert und das ist nach dem was man so ließt die Lyrik. Du brauchst einen 1 1/8" Schaft oder?


 
Er möchte sie wegen der Absenkfunktion. Ne weisse zu bekommen und dann auch noch preiswert ist sehr schwer. 1 1 8 hat er.


----------



## SLXDriver (28. September 2010)

Wie sind denn Magura Federn überhaupt? Ich habe schon seit Jahren nicht mehr neue Bikes gesehen, die mit Magura ausgestatte sind  (bis auf ein paar Cube Sting's und ein Canyon)


----------



## Eike. (28. September 2010)

Piece schrieb:


> Edit: Habe das stümperhafte Bild gelöscht und lade ein paar Fotos hoch. Siehe Fotoalbum.



Das ist ja eine blöde Stelle, da ist auch nichts mit reparieren. Hast du schon mal bei Lapierre angefragt? Vielleicht kannst du ja günstig einen neuen Hinterbau bekommen (wenn sie davon überhaupt noch welche haben). Da ist aber auch verdammt wenig Material, das Lager sitzt ja quasi voll in der Schweißnaht.


----------



## Phil88 (28. September 2010)

also ich glaub ich bin heute faul, bei dem wetter macht das ja kein spaß, da gefriert ja noch die trinkblase wenn man nich aufpasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piece (28. September 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Das ist ja eine blöde Stelle, da ist auch nichts mit reparieren. Hast du schon mal bei Lapierre angefragt? Vielleicht kannst du ja günstig einen neuen Hinterbau bekommen (wenn sie davon überhaupt noch welche haben). Da ist aber auch verdammt wenig Material, das Lager sitzt ja quasi voll in der Schweißnaht.



Wie es aussieht ist das ein bekanntes Problem, ist ja wirklich wenig Material an der Stelle. Lapierre tauscht wohl auf Kulanz den Hinterbau gegen einen neuen.


----------



## overkill_KA (28. September 2010)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Wie sind denn Magura Federn überhaupt? Ich habe schon seit Jahren nicht mehr neue Bikes gesehen, die mit Magura ausgestatte sind  (bis auf ein paar Cube Sting's und ein Canyon)



Maguras werden von Votec, Canyon, Cube .. verbaut. Laut Bike und diversen anderen Test schenken sich Lyrik und Wotan nichts.



Eike. schrieb:


> Nur wegen der Farbe eine andere Gabel? Ich würde ja  die bevorzugen die besser funktioniert und das ist nach dem was man so  ließt die Lyrik. Du brauchst einen 1 1/8" Schaft oder?



Nein ich wechsel nicht nur wegen der Farbe sondern wegen Absenkfunktion. 2 Step/ Talas gefällt mir wesentlich besser als U-Turn. 
1  1/8  Schaft stimmt.


Weiß jemand wo es gute Custom Made LRS gibt? Am besten mit weißer/roter Nabe.

Greets


----------



## andi1969 (28. September 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Maguras werden von Votec, Canyon, Cube .. verbaut. Laut Bike und diversen anderen Test schenken sich Lyrik und Wotan nichts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Action Sport oder Veltec machen auch mit weißen oder roten Naben*


----------



## SLXDriver (28. September 2010)

Hey leute,
Ihr wisst gar nicht was ihr verpasst habt!!!
Heute war bestes Wetter fürs biken, hell genug kühl, so dass einem nicht das Wasser gelaufen ist und warm genug das man nicht gefroren hat, die wege waren auch nicht matschig oder so ...  SMDH hat richtig spaß gemacht ^^


----------



## SLXDriver (29. September 2010)

Wer bock hat dazuzustoßen:
18:10 am SMDH

gruß


----------



## taucher_simon (29. September 2010)

Vielleicht sieht man sich  Bin auf dem Weg nach oben.. !


----------



## SLXDriver (29. September 2010)

Mhmm warst du der mit der Fox?


----------



## taucher_simon (29. September 2010)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Mhmm warst du der mit der Fox?



Nene ich war der auf nem 14 Jahre alten Heavy Tools Hardtail mit ner 97er Bomber Z1 in Orange  

Warst du einer von den 3 Downhillern vorm neuen Trail am SMDH?

Grüße

Simon


----------



## SLXDriver (30. September 2010)

Richtig mit dem schwarz weissen canyon torque 
Das nächste mal ansprechen 
Wenn du willst können wir morgen fahren wenns nicht schüttet

Moment mal warst du einer von den beiden die da ohnr helm runtergebrettert sind?
Wenn ja dann find ich das ned gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taucher_simon (30. September 2010)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Richtig mit dem schwarz weissen canyon torque
> Das nächste mal ansprechen
> Wenn du willst können wir morgen fahren wenns nicht schüttet
> 
> ...



der erste, ja..  is mir ganz peinlich und ich finds selber hochgradig idiotisch, mein Neuer is auch schon bestellt, der Alte is bei nem Sturz angebrochen.. 

Wenns Wetter gut is gerne! Ich leihe mir dann n Helm aus


----------



## SLXDriver (30. September 2010)

Dein kumpel is aber auch ohne gefahren..^^ Der SMDH is halt auch nicht grade ungefährlich da kommt das achon etwas prollhFt rüber^^

Gruß


----------



## taucher_simon (30. September 2010)

Ich würde mal sagen an der falschen Ecke gespaart.. Ich nehm ihn heut mit ins Bike Lager und zwing ihn sich einen zu kaufen


----------



## SLXDriver (30. September 2010)

Ich komm mit 
Ich will da nämlih auch mal reinschauen weill die grad ausverkauf haben 
Wann gehst du dann los? Ich kann ab 14:30

Gruß


----------



## Eike. (30. September 2010)

Hm im Ettlinger Bikelager war ich noch nie, sollte vielleicht auch mal reinschauen.


----------



## SLXDriver (30. September 2010)

14:30 am bikelager?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taucher_simon (30. September 2010)

Sorry habs grad erst gelesen.. Ich war grad schon da und im Velodrom. Die haben nur häßliche Dinger.. Ich bestell mir jetzt n Giro Hex, der gefällt mir ganz gut..


----------



## SLXDriver (30. September 2010)

Oda so 
Und ich hock die ganze zeit in der schule und ihr könnt shoppen gehn...-.-
Eike kommst du dann ?

Simon wie siehts dann aus mit heute?


----------



## Eike. (30. September 2010)

Wenns bis dahin net regnet, müsst eh noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten einkaufen gehen.


----------



## SLXDriver (30. September 2010)

Ok 14:20 bin ich da bis gleich


----------



## SLXDriver (30. September 2010)

mhmm also ich war jetzt da... ^^

lohnt sich aber nicht, die haben nur ein paar fahrräder reduziert, der rest ist normal und die guten räder sind eh schon weg... -.- ^^

gruß


----------



## Eike. (30. September 2010)

Ich hatte bei dem Regen keinen wirklichen Bock rauszugehen. Aber ab morgen Mittag soll es ja wieder trocken sein und am Sonntag sogar mal wieder Sonne und >20°C


----------



## mrt1N (30. September 2010)

Also mir hat der SMDH auch feucht/nass einiges an Spaß gemacht, man merkt halt öfter mal wie die Traktion am Hinterrad flöten geht.


----------



## SLXDriver (30. September 2010)

Hat jemand bock mit mir heute dahin zu gehen? 

gruß


----------



## mrt1N (30. September 2010)

Hab heute leider keine Zeit mehr, sonst wäre ich dabei!


----------



## Heili (30. September 2010)

Also ich werd morgen fahren.
Irgendwann ab 14.00-14.30
Jemand Lust? 
Zeitlich geht auch noch was, aber nich zuuu spät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (30. September 2010)

ich hab zwar sport bis 15:45 aber vielleicht kann ich ab 16:30 mit

is dir warsch zu spät oder?


----------



## Heili (30. September 2010)

ne, passt noch 
treffen wir uns dann 16.30 am Parkplatz?
Oder gleich oben am Gehege?


----------



## taucher_simon (30. September 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich hatte bei dem Regen keinen wirklichen Bock rauszugehen. Aber ab morgen Mittag soll es ja wieder trocken sein und am Sonntag sogar mal wieder Sonne und >20°C




Bock auf ne größere Tour am Samstag?


----------



## SLXDriver (30. September 2010)

@ Heili, wenn ich nohch in der Stimmung bin, nach 2 stunden fußball und nem cooper test gerne! 

wenn was dazwischen läuft melde ich mich hier im forum! bzw im icq wenn du da bist 

ich denk 80% das ich mitfahre wenns nicht regnet

gruß


----------



## Eike. (30. September 2010)

taucher_simon schrieb:


> Bock auf ne größere Tour am Samstag?



Mal schauen was das Wetter macht, ich setz meine Hoffnung da eher auf Sonntag.


----------



## Heili (30. September 2010)

Also morgen 16:30 am Gehege.
Wenns regnet werd ich aber nich kommen.
aber es sieht nach recht erträglichen Wetter aus


----------



## Krustenking (1. Oktober 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Mal schauen was das Wetter macht, ich setz meine Hoffnung da eher auf Sonntag.



Wenn Sa oder So was größeres zustandekommt wär ich auch dabei...und ein Kumpel von mir wahrscheinlich auch.


----------



## taucher_simon (1. Oktober 2010)

Gibts denn jemand der sich richtig gut auskennt in Richtung Dobel etc ?


----------



## overkill_KA (1. Oktober 2010)

Jop ich. Worum gehts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taucher_simon (1. Oktober 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Jop ich. Worum gehts?



nen dicken Ausritt am Samstag oder Sonntag =)


----------



## SLXDriver (1. Oktober 2010)

Heili schrieb:


> Also morgen 16:30 am Gehege.
> Wenns regnet werd ich aber nich kommen.
> aber es sieht nach recht ertrÃ¤glichen Wetter aus



Hey,
KÃ¶nnen wir spÃ¤ter am parkplatz machen?
16:45?

GruÅ


----------



## SLXDriver (1. Oktober 2010)

Bitte antworte, ich schaff das nicht, ich brauch erstmal ein paar minuten ruhe...


----------



## SLXDriver (1. Oktober 2010)

Hey ho 
Ich hab mal ne frage, mein XT Schaltwerk von meinem HT is nun 3 Jahre alt und schaltet nicht mehr gut, also ich muss manchmal 2 mal hochschalten damit das Schaltwerk ma wieder ein bisschen was macht
Was kann man da machen? 
Ausbauen, in wasser Säubern und Zug wechseln oder was kann man da noch machen? Das war jetzt das einzige was mir einfallen würde^^

gruß


----------



## Eike. (1. Oktober 2010)

Mit einer Zahnbürste sauber machen und auf alle Gelenke einen Tropen Öl, das dürfte reichen.


----------



## Piece (1. Oktober 2010)

Zuerst: gründlich putzen: Die Schaltröllchen vom Schaltwerk und das Ritzel. Falls das nichts hilft: das Schaltauge kontrollieren, wenn dieses verbogen ist wirste da auch mit einstellen nicht weit kommen.

Zahnbürste und Öl kann ich ebenfalls empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (1. Oktober 2010)

zahnbürste hab ich schon, ölig sieht das teil schon so aus ^^


----------



## overkill_KA (1. Oktober 2010)

taucher_simon schrieb:


> nen dicken Ausritt am Samstag oder Sonntag =)



Tipps kann ich euch geben, mitfahren nicht.


----------



## Eike. (1. Oktober 2010)

Fahrradteile sollen nie ölig aussehen sonst wars zuviel. Selbst die Kette muss außen trocken sein sonst bleibt der Staub kleben.


----------



## Krustenking (1. Oktober 2010)

Wir sollten dann  mal langsam Nägel mit Köpfen machen fürs Wochenende. Laut Wetter.de solls am Sa morgens noch regnen, mittags aber nicht mehr. Sonntag soll sonnig sein. Ich hab bisher keine Pläne für Sa oder So, kann also immer.
Bin für so ziemlich jede Strecke zu haben die mit nem Hardtail und passablen Fahrkünsten fahrbar ist, kenn mich aber selber außerhalb vom Wattkopf quasi nicht aus.
Egal ob Sa oder So, ich würd am liebsten eher früher als später losfahren wollen (Sa natürlich nur wenns nicht regnet). Damit mein ich so zwischen 9.00 - 11.00. Wär aber auch kein Beinbruch wenns später wird.


----------



## taucher_simon (2. Oktober 2010)

Krustenking schrieb:


> Wir sollten dann  mal langsam Nägel mit Köpfen machen fürs Wochenende. Laut Wetter.de solls am Sa morgens noch regnen, mittags aber nicht mehr. Sonntag soll sonnig sein. Ich hab bisher keine Pläne für Sa oder So, kann also immer.
> Bin für so ziemlich jede Strecke zu haben die mit nem Hardtail und passablen Fahrkünsten fahrbar ist, kenn mich aber selber außerhalb vom Wattkopf quasi nicht aus.
> Egal ob Sa oder So, ich würd am liebsten eher früher als später losfahren wollen (Sa natürlich nur wenns nicht regnet). Damit mein ich so zwischen 9.00 - 11.00. Wär aber auch kein Beinbruch wenns später wird.



auf gehts! ich stell mir nen Wecker!


----------



## linnsche (2. Oktober 2010)

gibts hier auch irgendwo ne Anfänger-Gruppe?  ich kann nämlich leider noch keine krassen trails fahren und zu steil ist für mich auch noch ne herausforderung 

grüßle


----------



## overkill_KA (2. Oktober 2010)

Anfänger können auch gerne mitfahren. 
Wenn mein Rad wieder fit ist kannst du von mir aus meine Trainingsrunde mitfahren. Ich fahr die so 3 mal die Woche, für Anfänger auch geeignet.

Gruß


----------



## linnsche (2. Oktober 2010)

wo ist die denn genau?  bin neu in Karlsruhe 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## overkill_KA (2. Oktober 2010)

linnsche schrieb:


> wo ist die denn genau?  bin neu in Karlsruhe
> 
> Liebe Grüße



Hab 2 Strecken damit es nicht langweilig wird.

1.
Energy Race und danach Wattkopf hoch

2.
Schöllbronn - Karl Schöpf - Energy Race Runter

Bewegt sich alles zwischen 20-25km und dauert ~1Stunde.


Stell dich mal vor


----------



## Krustenking (2. Oktober 2010)

linnsche schrieb:


> wo ist die denn genau?  bin neu in Karlsruhe
> 
> Liebe Grüße



Ich werd heute mittag ein bissel aufm Wattkopf rumfahren, da kannst du mitkommen und das ist auch Anfängertauglich. Ich dachte so an 14.00. Falls du Lust und Zeit hast könnten wir nen Treffpunkt ausmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (2. Oktober 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Bewegt sich alles zwischen 20-25km und dauert ~1Stunde.



Das ist dann allerdings schon ein sehr ordentlicher Schnitt 

Eine wirkliche Anfängergruppe kenne ich nicht aber der Wattkopf und Kreuzelberg (auf der anderen Seite von Ettlingen) bieten schon viele Möglichkeiten zum üben. Ich hab auch hier angefangen, gut bei der ersten Auffahrt auf den Wattkopf hab ich auf halber Höhe fast mein Frühstück verloren, weil ich keine Ahnung hatte wie ich mir die, nicht nennenswert vorhandene, Kraft einteilen musste aber das geht dann unheimlich schnell.
Also erstmal ein bischen Fitness aufbauen, das mit den Trails kommt dann ganz von alleine wenn du dich fragst wo die kleinen Wege alle hinführen, die immer wieder mal von den Forstwegen abzweigen.


----------



## LittleBoomer (2. Oktober 2010)

war schön gestern am Wattkopf. Das meißten ist trocken.
SLXDriver, noch gut runtergekommen ?

Grüße

LittleBoomer

PS: habe nächste Woche Urlaub und werde wohl öfter mal spontan vor der Haustüre (4 Minuten zu den Wilschweinen) fahren.
Vielleicht sieht man sich...


----------



## Krustenking (2. Oktober 2010)

Wie siehts denn jetzt aus für Sonntag...hat keiner mehr Lust oder warum schreibt niemand ?


----------



## Eike. (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiß einfach nicht was ich mach. Eigentlich hab ich keine Lust lang rumzufahren deswegen wird es wohl zur Abwechslung mal nicht die Pfalz sondern nur der Wattkopf oder mal wieder Teufelsmühle.


----------



## Krustenking (2. Oktober 2010)

hmm, also Wattkopf wollt ich net unbeding, Teufelsmühle kenn ich noch net, insofern wärs interessant. Ich hätt aber auch mal wieder tierisch Lust auf die Badener Höhe. Könntest du dich dafür motivieren ?


----------



## Piece (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich starte morgen mit Jens um 16 Uhr in Karlsruhe. Haben bisher nicht ausgemacht wohin es gehen soll. Wird meine erste Ausfahrt mit meinem Stevens 6S.


----------



## Eike. (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich überleg grad ob ich morgen nicht doch mal noch auf die Hornisgrinde hoch fahre. Dann fahr ich zwar doch wieder lange in der Gegend rum aber dafür steig ich auch direkt am Mummelsee aus und wenns Timing passt klappt auch noch eine zweite Auffahrt. Einer könnte noch mit, mehr nehmen die Busse nicht mit.


----------



## Krustenking (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin morgen mit nem Kumpel unterwegs, wenn nur noch einer mit kann gehts leider nicht.

Wir werden wahrscheinlich nach Herrenalb fahren, falls jemand mitfahren will: 10.10 Abfahrt am Marktplatz ( Leute mit Ortskenntnis sind wilkommen )


----------



## linnsche (2. Oktober 2010)

sorry war heut den ganzen tag unterwegs...bin gestern gestürzt und hab mir die schulter geprellt aber morgen fahr ich mit ner neuen gruppe (auch aus dem forum hier) mit um halb zehn an der gärtnerei in wohlfahrtsweiher 

also ich bin weiblich  26Jahre und habe diese woche angefangen an der FH zu studieren. Ich habe mir vor 2monaten ein Alma gekauft (Orbea) und habe bisher leider erst 2mal trailstrecken durchgemacht  kondition ist bei mir leider noch nicht so gut, ich hatte dieses jahr eine lungenembolie und schnaufe viel daher  ich hab n bissl Angst dass jeder gelangweilt ist mit mir und meiner nicht vorhandenen technik aber ich hoffe dass ich bald besser werde und ich will unbedingt trainieren fürs nächste jahr! daher würd ich mich echt freuen wenn ihr mit mir fahren würdet...ich würde so 1-3mal die woche gern fahren (je nach wetter, wenns HEFTIG regnet bin ich nicht dabei, sonst immer!) Und ich kann leider nur am WE oder gegen spät nachmittag/abend, da ich studiere.

LG Linny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (3. Oktober 2010)

linnsche schrieb:


> sorry war heut den ganzen tag unterwegs...bin gestern gestürzt und hab mir die schulter geprellt aber morgen fahr ich mit ner neuen gruppe (auch aus dem forum hier) mit um halb zehn an der gärtnerei in wohlfahrtsweiher
> 
> also ich bin weiblich  26Jahre und habe diese woche angefangen an der FH zu studieren. Ich habe mir vor 2monaten ein Alma gekauft (Orbea) und habe bisher leider erst 2mal trailstrecken durchgemacht  kondition ist bei mir leider noch nicht so gut, ich hatte dieses jahr eine lungenembolie und schnaufe viel daher  ich hab n bissl Angst dass jeder gelangweilt ist mit mir und meiner nicht vorhandenen technik aber ich hoffe dass ich bald besser werde und ich will unbedingt trainieren fürs nächste jahr! daher würd ich mich echt freuen wenn ihr mit mir fahren würdet...ich würde so 1-3mal die woche gern fahren (je nach wetter, wenns HEFTIG regnet bin ich nicht dabei, sonst immer!) Und ich kann leider nur am WE oder gegen spät nachmittag/abend, da ich studiere.
> 
> LG Linny



Perfekte Vorstellung 
Schönes Radel 

Wie war die Tour heute?

Von mir aus kannst du wie gesagt bei mir mitfahren jede Woche 3 mal Trainignsrunde.

Greets


----------



## Phil88 (3. Oktober 2010)

mach dir mal keine sorgen dass du uns langweilen könntest! rennfahrer sind wir alle keine und anfänger sind bis jetzt auch noch keine verloren gegangen. du kannst ja einfach mal unter der woche auf ne feierabend runde mitkommen, irgendjemand fährt eigentlich immer wenns das wetter zulässt.


----------



## Eike. (3. Oktober 2010)

Honisgrinde war mir doch zuviel Fahrerei deswegen mach ich mich um 16 Uhr auf zum Strommastendownhill. Ich pack die große Knipse und externen Blitz ein und werd bis etwa 18 Uhr an den oberen Sektionen rumhängen, wenn also jemand Aktschnbuildeln von sich haben will einfach anquatschen


----------



## w3rd (3. Oktober 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Honisgrinde war mir doch zuviel Fahrerei deswegen mach ich mich um 16 Uhr auf zum Strommastendownhill. Ich pack die große Knipse und externen Blitz ein und werd bis etwa 18 Uhr an den oberen Sektionen rumhängen, wenn also jemand Aktschnbuildeln von sich haben will einfach anquatschen



Hi Eike. Ich werde mich jetzt nach ewiger Pause mal wieder aufs Rad schwingen. Sehen uns sicher... ganzen Sommer nicht gefahren. Nur am Gardasee ... Schande..


----------



## linnsche (3. Oktober 2010)

soo ich war heute biken  alleine, aber war super! vielleicht hab ich ja echt jemanden gesehen heut?  mich erkennt man sofort..bin immer verpeilt *lach*. War heute aufm wattkopf und an der hedwigsquelle, bin da rumgeheizt und dann war ich am ende noch 1stunde im oberwald einfach nur die kleinen trails abfahren 

klar ich bin gern dabei bei feierabendrunden!
sagt mir grad bescheid!

Grüßle


----------



## Heili (3. Oktober 2010)

> onisgrinde war mir doch zuviel Fahrerei deswegen mach ich mich um 16 Uhr auf zum Strommastendownhill. Ich pack die große Knipse und externen Blitz ein und werd bis etwa 18 Uhr an den oberen Sektionen rumhängen, wenn also jemand Aktschnbuildeln von sich haben will einfach anquatschen



Da will ich aber ein paar Schnappschüsse sehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linnsche (3. Oktober 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Perfekte Vorstellung
> Schönes Radel
> 
> Wie war die Tour heute?
> ...



Naja also ich bin doch allein gefahren.heute morgen hatte ich noch heftige schmerzen aber nachdem ich dann ne tablette genommen hatte, gingen die schmerzen weg und ich konnt einfach nicht daheim sitzen bei diesem bombastischen Wetter  also hat es mich alleine in die Natur verschlagen! 

Freut mich wenn ich mitfahren darf!


----------



## johans (3. Oktober 2010)

Morgen solls ja nochmal schön werden, ich würde gegen mittag ne Runde am Wattkopf drehen (etwa gegen 12). Jemand Lust?


----------



## linnsche (3. Oktober 2010)

um die Zeit leider nie Zeit (nur in den Semesterferien)  viel spaß;-)


----------



## overkill_KA (3. Oktober 2010)

Laufradsatz ist gekauft - Shimano XT WH-M776
Bin nur wegen der Gabel noch am warten.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Magura Wotan?

Greets


----------



## Eike. (3. Oktober 2010)

Heili schrieb:


> Da will ich aber ein paar Schnappschüsse sehn



Tja leider sind die fast alle auf der alten Spur unterwegs gewesen und ich hab auf der neuen vergeblich auf "Opfer" gewartet. Nächstes mal häng ich einen Zettel oben an den Einstieg.

Wegen morgen weis ich noch nicht sicher. Hier im Haus wird die Heizung saniert und ich hab morgen (und vielleicht auch übermorgen, brrrr) kein warmes Wasser. Ich müsste also gleich an die Tour noch eine Wellnesseinheit im Hallenbad ranhängen 

Edit: Das Hallenbad hat morgen zu, also kein schwitzen und damit kein Sport.


----------



## Phil88 (3. Oktober 2010)

montags ist soviel ich weis frauen-badetag und abends vereins-schwimmen, wirst dich doch wohl entweder als rüstige rentnerin oder als hochleistungsschwimmer verkleidet bekommen


----------



## linnsche (3. Oktober 2010)

@Eike: oh nein  du armer..kannst aber froh sein dass es nicht so kalt ist zur Zeit ;-) Dann frierst nicht!


----------



## Phil88 (3. Oktober 2010)

ab wann könntest du denn los abends?


----------



## linnsche (3. Oktober 2010)

meinst du mich? 
also ich muss erst morgen das Studium abwarten....da bekomm ich hoffentlich meinen Stundenplan. Ich denke aber dass ich fast immer ab 18Uhr kann, oft sicher auch früher...aber wie gesagt, ich sag morgen bescheid wann ihc die woche über kann


----------



## Phil88 (3. Oktober 2010)

ok... ich wollte morgen evtl. ne runde fahren, werde aber denk ich auch erst so ab 17:30 können.
können wir ja auch kurzfristig dann schauen morgen obs reicht zeitlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linnsche (3. Oktober 2010)

cool  hört sich gut an!  dann schreiben wir morgen einfach nochmal!

Grüßle


----------



## Heili (3. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ihr morgen nicht zu weit/lang fahrt wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## linnsche (3. Oktober 2010)

also ich hab garnet die zeit zu lange zu fahren und wie ihr ja wisst, bin anfängerin 

und wenn wir echt erst gegen 18uhr fahren dann können iw rja eh nicht lange wegen der dunkelheit  grad nochmal hier reinschauen gegen 17uhr?


----------



## Eike. (3. Oktober 2010)

Ja langsam aber sicher fängt wieder die Nightride Saison an. Meine Lampen sind schon auf Vordermann gebracht und die Akkus frisch geladen


----------



## Piece (3. Oktober 2010)

linnsche schrieb:


> um die Zeit leider nie Zeit (nur in den Semesterferien)  viel spaß;-)


hehe ich habe semesterferien aber trotzdem keine zeit so früh fahren zu gehen. vllt schaffe ich es bis 14 uhr fertig zu sein ...



Eike. schrieb:


> Ja langsam aber sicher fängt wieder die Nightride Saison an. Meine Lampen sind schon auf Vordermann gebracht und die Akkus frisch geladen


eine nachtfahrt gab´s bei mir am letzten mittwoch und war sehr genial! war dann aber gegen 10 uhr ganz schön kalt.



linnsche schrieb:


> also ich hab garnet die zeit zu lange zu fahren und wie ihr ja wisst, bin anfängerin
> 
> und wenn wir echt erst gegen 18uhr fahren dann können iw rja eh nicht lange wegen der dunkelheit  grad nochmal hier reinschauen gegen 17uhr?


Wenn´s bei mir passt hänge ich mich morgen an euch dran!


----------



## LittleBoomer (3. Oktober 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Edit: Das Hallenbad hat morgen zu, also kein schwitzen und damit kein Sport.



In der Albgauhalle läßt es ich auch duschen, falls  Dir die Hedwigquelle zu kalt ist 

Pfalz war heute super leer, wir haben keinen einzigen Wanderer und keinen Biker getroffen. Allerdings waren wir auch schön versteckt in Iggelbach, falls das jemand kennt.

Ich hänge mich mit.....

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Phil88 (3. Oktober 2010)

meld dich einfach wenn du weist ab wann du zeit hast, vllt klappts ja auch bisschen eher


----------



## linnsche (3. Oktober 2010)

cool wäre schön!

wo kann ich denn günstige lampen kaufen? Brauch auch welche...und noch winterklamotten!


----------



## Heili (4. Oktober 2010)

Wie siehts denn jetzt heute aus mit ner kleinen Runde am Wattkopf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil88 (4. Oktober 2010)

also ich werde fahrn später, 2x wattkopf oder sowas


----------



## Heili (4. Oktober 2010)

Kai un ich treffen uns um 16:45 am Parkplatz.


----------



## Phil88 (4. Oktober 2010)

denke das wird mir nicht reichen... aber vllt sehn wir uns ja oben i-wo dann


----------



## overkill_KA (4. Oktober 2010)

linnsche schrieb:


> cool wÃ¤re schÃ¶n!
> 
> wo kann ich denn gÃ¼nstige lampen kaufen? Brauch auch welche...und noch winterklamotten!



Baumarkt fÃ¼r 10â¬ gibts gÃ¼nstig Lampen.
Frage ist halt nur ob die deinem Einsatzzweck entsprechen.

Wie lange willst du fahren? Wo willst du fahren (Trails, Waldautobahn)?


----------



## Schorrschi (4. Oktober 2010)

...bin heute auch amn SMDH, allerdings im untersten Teil
vielleicht sieht man ja den ein oder anderen


----------



## Piece (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich esse jetzt noch etwas und möchte dann auch an den Wattkopf.

Nächster Treffpunkt? 16:45 Uhr ist mir zu knapp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linnsche (4. Oktober 2010)

Also ich werde auch noch fahren in ner halben stunde ungefähr...alleridngs is mir wattkopf zu anstrengend..bn net so gut und ich glaube mit mir hättet ihr keinen spaß..vielleicht sihet man sich ja irgendwo an der hedwigsquelle!


----------



## Piece (4. Oktober 2010)

Hey phil wie sieht´s aus? Wann bist du startklar? Du fährst auch in Ka los?


----------



## linnsche (4. Oktober 2010)

ich auch  wie siehts bei euch aus?


----------



## Piece (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahr um 17 Uhr los. Sonst wird mir das zu spät. Sollen wir uns am Tivoli treffen?


----------



## Phil88 (4. Oktober 2010)

17 uhr reicht mir nicht, muss noch beläge wechseln und mich umziehen
17:20 sowas am tivoli?


----------



## Piece (4. Oktober 2010)

oke 17:20 am tivoli


----------



## linnsche (4. Oktober 2010)

wo ist das tivoli??????? ich wäre auch soweit um 20 nach! wohne in der oststadt!gottesauer str.


----------



## Eike. (4. Oktober 2010)

Fahr einfach zum Kronenplatz und dann die RÃ¼purrer StraÃe runter bis zu der S-Bahnwendestelle, das ist der Tivoli. Hier die unvermeidliche Karte 



linnsche schrieb:


> wo kann ich denn gÃ¼nstige lampen kaufen?



Das kommt wirklich darauf an was du damit vor hast. Um nur ein bischen auf Forstwegen im Oberwald & Co rumzufahren reicht irgendeine gÃ¼nstige Fahrradlampe (Karstadt Sport hat einige). Wenn du aber irgendwann damit auch mal aufn Berg oder gar Singletrails gehen willst hast du damit keinen SpaÃ weil du nichts siehst. Da wÃ¤re dann was anstÃ¤ndiges wie zum Beispiel sowas oder gÃ¼nstiger und vermutlich noch heller der recht beliebte Chinabrenner (Testblendung kann bei mir durchgefÃ¼hrt werden ).
Aus eigener Erfahrung wÃ¼rde ich eher zuviel Licht kaufen, dann fÃ¤ngt man nicht kurz drauf wieder von vorne an weil es doch nicht reicht. Aber eine einfache 20â¬ Lampe mit Lenkerschnellverschluss wird wahrscheinlich fÃ¼r den Anfang ausreichen um nur im Dunkeln noch nach Hause zu kommen, und wenn du spÃ¤ter doch mal noch was ordentliches holst, kannst du die als Backup nehmen oder um einfach mal in die Stadt zu fahren.


----------



## Piece (4. Oktober 2010)

http://maps.google.de/ einfach karlsruhe tivoli eingeben


----------



## linnsche (4. Oktober 2010)

ok bis gleich...ich hoffe ich schaffs bis 20 nach...wartet ein paar minütchxen ja?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil88 (4. Oktober 2010)

alles klar


----------



## Don Stefano (4. Oktober 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> ... oder günstiger und vermutlich noch heller der recht beliebte Chinabrenner (Testblendung kann bei mir durchgeführt werden ).


 Oder gleich bei bikelight.eu im Öschiland bestellen, da dauert der Versand nicht so lange.


----------



## Phil88 (4. Oktober 2010)

@heili:
sorry haben dich total vergessen unterwegs...


----------



## linnsche (4. Oktober 2010)

also ich merke, ihr seid definitiv 10000 nummern zu groß für mich...ich glaub ich fahr lieber mit meiner schwester wenn sie im lande ist oder halt alleine...


----------



## linnsche (4. Oktober 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Fahr einfach zum Kronenplatz und dann die Rüpurrer Straße runter bis zu der S-Bahnwendestelle, das ist der Tivoli. Hier die unvermeidliche Karte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



woww danke für die erklärung! ich werd mich mal kundig machen und dann schaun wa mal 

ihr seid ja schon von der guten truppe  iiiiirgendwann hoffe ich auch mal so gut zu sein...aber ich halte mich in Zukunft lieber an etwas "schlechtere" Leute, denn euch halte ich wirklich nur auf.....sorry nochmal!


----------



## Heili (4. Oktober 2010)

> @heili:
> sorry haben dich total vergessen unterwegs...



Achwas, ich hab ja gsagt, dass ich mich ausklinke 
War ne coole Runde heute. =)

@ Eike: Sitzt du öfters mit der Kamera am Wattkopf?


----------



## Eike. (4. Oktober 2010)

Gestern war das erste mal aber beim passenden Licht werd ich das auch mal wiederholen.


----------



## Eike. (4. Oktober 2010)

linnsche schrieb:


> ihr seid ja schon von der guten truppe  iiiiirgendwann hoffe ich auch mal so gut zu sein...aber ich halte mich in Zukunft lieber an etwas "schlechtere" Leute, denn euch halte ich wirklich nur auf.....sorry nochmal!



Ach was, für einen Anfänger hast du bergauf überraschend Tempo gemacht, lass dich nicht von den beiden Heißspornen irritieren die vorne rausgeprescht sind, an denen wär ich freiwillig auch nicht dran geblieben  Und die Ausdauer kommt mit der Zeit von alleine.


----------



## linnsche (4. Oktober 2010)

Danke das ist nett! Naja, Berge machen mir halt schon noch zu schaffen, aber ich kämpf mich immer durch, egal wie..absteigen gibts nicht! 
Und technikmäßig bin ich halt echt super schlecht und ängstlich noch, so krasse Trails bergab geht halt noch nicht, aber ich arbeite dran  ich fahr diese woche noch ein paarmal da hoch, damit ich weiter trainiere! 
Danke fürs mitnehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil88 (4. Oktober 2010)

jou war cool heute, der zufall wollte es so


----------



## linnsche (5. Oktober 2010)

wo kann ich die chinabrenner kaufen??? sieht gut aus! isgt dr akku dann auch extra zu befestigen (damit der helm nicht so schwer wird?)???


----------



## Eike. (5. Oktober 2010)

Der Link zur Chinalampe ist in meinem Beitrag. Das ist direkt aus Hongkong, dauert halt ein bischen mit der Lieferung (in der Regel 2-4 Wochen). Vermutlich schneller aber dafür halt teurer gehts mit dem Link den Don Stefano gepostet hat. Oder wenns nicht so sehr ums Geld geht vom deutschen Hersteller My Tiny Sun. Die Kabel die an meiner (vom letzten Jahr) dran sind reichen um den Akku im Deckelfach vom Rucksack zu verstauen. Ich hab zusätzlich noch ein Verlängerungskabel und Helmhalterung von der Sigma Mirage (Art.-Nr. 10669, gibts günstig bei Ebay) dran, das würde sogar für die Hosentasche reichen.


----------



## linnsche (5. Oktober 2010)

danke für die tolle erklärung! werde ich mir auf jeden fall mal genau anschauen nochmal (die chinalampe  ) und dann bestellen! will ja auch im winter fahen und egal wo, wald ist es fast immer und da brauch ich sowas gescheites schon!!!

grüßle


----------



## overkill_KA (5. Oktober 2010)

Chinabrenner sind aber eher für Trails und nicht wirklich was für Waldautobahnen usw.

Sigma Mirage oder Busch und Müller IXON IQ sind gute Lampen.

Mirage nutze ich selber noch, wobei die IQ um einiges heller ist.


----------



## andi1969 (5. Oktober 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Chinabrenner sind aber eher für Trails und nicht wirklich was für Waldautobahnen usw.
> 
> Sigma Mirage oder Busch und Müller IXON IQ sind gute Lampen.



* Hä......ich fahr mit meiner DX auch auf der Waldautobahn, kann man doch runterregeln.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linnsche (5. Oktober 2010)

außerdem will ich ja auch bald mal trails fahren (sobald ich besser bin) und dann seh ichs net ein mir dann wieder eine neue zu kaufen


----------



## stoppelhoppler (5. Oktober 2010)

linnsche schrieb:


> also ich merke, ihr seid definitiv 10000 nummern zu groß für mich...ich glaub ich fahr lieber mit meiner schwester wenn sie im lande ist oder halt alleine...



na vielleicht finden sich noch ein paar anfänger und wir organisieren mal ne gemütliche bummeltour ... vielleicht gibt´s auch jemand fitten, der lust hätte, ein wenig fahrtechnik zu vermitteln?

grüssle


----------



## linnsche (5. Oktober 2010)

hab sie bestellt..mein bruder hat sie auch  hab ich grad erfahren  nur, wo bekommt man dann nen adapter her???


----------



## andi1969 (5. Oktober 2010)

linnsche schrieb:


> hab sie bestellt..mein bruder hat sie auch  hab ich grad erfahren  nur, wo bekommt man dann nen adapter her???



Welchen Adapter......


----------



## linnsche (5. Oktober 2010)

na die sind mit amerikanischem stecker...hat zumindest mein bruder und er hat sie auch in china bestellt


----------



## Eike. (5. Oktober 2010)

Den Adapter kannst bei Dealextreme mitbestellen: Link


----------



## andi1969 (5. Oktober 2010)

linnsche schrieb:


> na die sind mit amerikanischem stecker...hat zumindest mein bruder und er hat sie auch in china bestellt



*..... im Elektronikbedarf...bzw. Saturn oder Blödia Markt hat sowas bestimmt auch.
Den Adapter hättest Du besser gleich mitbestellen sollen.......*


----------



## linnsche (5. Oktober 2010)

ach kann man ja noch dazu bestellen  kostet ja nichts..hoffe es kommt kein zoll drauf....


----------



## taucher_simon (5. Oktober 2010)

stoppelhoppler schrieb:


> na vielleicht finden sich noch ein paar anfänger und wir organisieren mal ne gemütliche bummeltour ... vielleicht gibt´s auch jemand fitten, der lust hätte, ein wenig fahrtechnik zu vermitteln?
> 
> grüssle



Ich kann dir 2 Kilometer Wheely vormachen


----------



## stoppelhoppler (5. Oktober 2010)

taucher_simon schrieb:


> Ich kann dir 2 Kilometer Wheely vormachen




ha ja, wenn du den wheelie so gut vormachst, dass ich ihn gleich nachmachen kann 

hab schliesslich erst am sonntag meine persönliche bestleistung von knapp 98,7cm auf 134,253cm gesteigert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil88 (6. Oktober 2010)

fährt heute nachmittag jemand?


----------



## taucher_simon (6. Oktober 2010)

Bin ab halb 5 aufm Berg (SMDH Wattkopf etc.) !


----------



## Eike. (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich wahrscheinlich auch um den Dreh rum. Inzwischen kann ich auch wieder warm duschen


----------



## g!zmo (6. Oktober 2010)

würde gerne früher gehen. bin ab sofort verfügbar.
wer lust hat schlägt mir ne zeit und ein treffpunkt vor. sonst fahre ich bei euch um halb 5 mit.


----------



## Eike. (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich würd auch gern mal wieder auf den Bernstein, wär da jemand dabei? Ich kann ab etwa 14 Uhr also wenn die Schüler-Rushour durch ist.


----------



## Phil88 (6. Oktober 2010)

so früh reichts mir nicht, halb 5 an der quelle wäre ok 

@gizmo: kurz nach 4 am tivoli?


----------



## g!zmo (6. Oktober 2010)

Phil88 schrieb:


> @gizmo: kurz nach 4 am tivoli?


 Bernstein ist verlockender..  schaun wir mal am Wochenende

@Eike: würde dann gerne mitkommen 14 Uhr dürfte gut passen. hab grad noch eine Pizza im Ofen. Habe noch ein 4Waben-Ticket. Wäre das ausreichend?!


----------



## Phil88 (6. Oktober 2010)

ok. wochenende kann ich nur sonntag

noch jemand wattkopf heute?


----------



## Eike. (6. Oktober 2010)

4 Waben reicht ab Hauptbahnhof, aus dem restlichen Stadtgebiet sind es 5 Waben. Dann die S1 um 14:17 Karlsruhe Hbf? Ich steig in Ettlingen zu.

Falls noch jemand mitkommen will: Die Tour hat rund 600hm und ist vom technischen Anspruch her etwa auf Wattkopfniveau (stellenweise vielleicht ein bischen drüber) und es wird nicht gerast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## g!zmo (6. Oktober 2010)

gut! ich werde dann um 14:17 in Karlsruhe Haptbahnhof in die S1 einsteigen. Hab das gerade nocheinmal geprüft.


----------



## linnsche (6. Oktober 2010)

ich fahr in ner stunde uach mal los richtung wattkopf  aber alleine


----------



## Phil88 (6. Oktober 2010)

ich fahr jetzt dann auch los, vllt treff ich ja jemand aufm berg


----------



## linnsche (6. Oktober 2010)

Phil88 schrieb:


> ich fahr jetzt dann auch los, vllt treff ich ja jemand aufm berg



hab dich net gesehen  war ganz oben heut :9


----------



## Piece (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich war heute am Mahlbergturm. Bin aber für eure Verhältnisse gerast . 52 km in 2:40 h, dafür nur 600 hm.


----------



## taucher_simon (6. Oktober 2010)

Teufelsmühle warn Traum =))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil88 (6. Oktober 2010)

linnsche schrieb:


> hab dich net gesehen  war ganz oben heut :9



ich war zwei mal bei den strommasten und bin dann noch zum bismarkturm rüber, war aber denk ich wesentlich später dran als du 

wie liefs heute?


----------



## linnsche (6. Oktober 2010)

ich war nur einmal bei den strommasten, bin mit einem vom forum gefahren und er hat mir ein paar trails gezeigt die für mich mal machbar waren wobei ich einmal im schlamm gelandet bin *lach*. Naja..eigentlich hätte ich nochmal hochfahren können, aber irgendwie hab ich mir das nicht zugetraut! Das änchste mal mach ich das..... 

also ich würde denk cih dann am Mo wieder fahren da ich am WE bei meinen eltrn bin, meine umzugssachen packen  morgen geh ich mal wieder skaten 

grüßle


----------



## Phil88 (6. Oktober 2010)

ja da gibts so ein paar trails die eigentlich total eben sind, die sind ganz lustig, wenn die paar ultra matschigen stellen nich wären. so 2 oder 3 stellen sind selbst im sommer nach wochen ohne regen noch matschig


----------



## .ExE (7. Oktober 2010)

Servus alle zusammen,
hat jemand von euch Lust mich morgen am späten Nachmittag am Wattkopf zu begleiten und mir vielleicht ein paar Trails zu zeigen? Ich würde so gegen 16:00 losfahren wollen.

Grüße ExE


----------



## linnsche (7. Oktober 2010)

Da finden sich sicher ien paar gute Leute hier  und trails gibt es en masse


----------



## ms06-rider (7. Oktober 2010)

Moin zusammen, hätte jemand vielleicht heut Nachmittag Lust mit mir ne Runde zu drehn. Hängt halt davon ab ob und wann mein Hinterbau kommt  . Würde gern Richtung Ettlingen oder Durlach raus, eben nicht zuuu weit weg . Würd gern n bisschen springen und/oder technische Trails fahren. Wenn davon nix im Angebot ist gern irgend n anderen schönen Singletrail. Kenn halt nicht so viel hier (eig nur 2 Trails am Wattkopf) , also falls mir jemand ws zeigen würde gerne melden.  Kann halt nur gemütlicher fahren, da Bike und Fitnesszustand net mehr zulassen. Bergab geht dafür n bissi mehr . Bin gerne bereit mit allem von CC-ler bis Dh-ler zu fahren - man müsste dann halt gegenseitig warten (und der Schwerpunkt sollte halt auf Trails fahren liegen und net auf Kilometer vernichten ).


----------



## Schorrschi (7. Oktober 2010)

ich bin heute Mittag am STMD, aber wahrscheins um unteren Bereich.
......aber nur für DH!


----------



## Eike. (7. Oktober 2010)

Technische Trails fehlen leider etwas am Wattkopf. Das einzige was einigermaßen in die Richtung geht sind die Wanderwege vom Bismarckturm nach Ettlingen.
Zum Springen eignet sich zur Zeit die neue Linie am Strommastendownhill. Ich bin wahrscheinlich heute so gegen 5 wieder da.


----------



## Schorrschi (7. Oktober 2010)

bist du oben Eike?......ich finde den unteren Teil im Moment interessanter. Bin wahrscheins um 16:00 da.

....vielleicht sieht man sich ja


----------



## Eike. (7. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich am SMDH bin dann oben aber nicht mehr so exzessiv wie vor zwei Wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schorrschi (7. Oktober 2010)

kein Problem, mach mich jetzt dann auf
bis nachher vielleicht!


----------



## Krustenking (7. Oktober 2010)

.ExE schrieb:


> Servus alle zusammen,
> hat jemand von euch Lust mich morgen am späten Nachmittag am Wattkopf zu begleiten und mir vielleicht ein paar Trails zu zeigen? Ich würde so gegen 16:00 losfahren wollen.
> 
> Grüße ExE



Ich will morgen auf jeden Fall fahren. Uhrzeit kann ich jetzt noch nicht festmachen, aber wenns hinhaut um mit dir zu fahren schreib ich nochmal.

Am Samstag hätt ich wieder Lust auf was größeres...wär jemand bei der Badener Höhe dabei  ?


----------



## .ExE (7. Oktober 2010)

Krustenking schrieb:


> Ich will morgen auf jeden Fall fahren. Uhrzeit kann ich jetzt noch nicht festmachen, aber wenns hinhaut um mit dir zu fahren schreib ich nochmal.


Ich korrigiere nochmal auf 16:30 Uhr. Würde mich sehr freuen wenn es bei dir passt.


----------



## Heili (7. Oktober 2010)

Werde morgen wohl ne kleine Testrunde mit meinem neuen Rad drehen.
So ca. um 16.00 Uhr. 
Früher oder später wird sich wohl auch einrichten lassn


----------



## SLXDriver (7. Oktober 2010)

ich will ein bild von deinem neuen Rad
Jetzt
Sofort!^^


----------



## KA-Biker (7. Oktober 2010)

ich glaube ich werde mich auch mal wieder blicken lassen. War schon ewig nichtmehr am SMDH. Bin auch da morgen gegen 16.30.


----------



## Krustenking (8. Oktober 2010)

.ExE schrieb:


> Ich korrigiere nochmal auf 16:30 Uhr. Würde mich sehr freuen wenn es bei dir passt.



So, 16.30 passt. Von mir aus können wir uns dann an der Hedwigsquelle oder am Parkplatz treffen, dann kann ich dir erstmal die etwas weniger ruppigen Trails zeigen, bevors zum SMDH geht.


----------



## .ExE (8. Oktober 2010)

alles klar, 16:30 an der Hedwigsquelle...bis denn


----------



## Heili (8. Oktober 2010)

> ich will ein bild von deinem neuen Rad
> Jetzt
> Sofort!^^



Jajajaja  Kommen heute Abend 
Hoffe die Bremsleitung is bis dahin gekürzt, die is noch mindestens 15cm zu lang ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krustenking (8. Oktober 2010)

Wie schaut es denn mit morgen aus, wär jemand für ne Tour auf die Badener Höhe zu haben ? Oder gibts andere Wünsche bzw. Pläne für nen ordentlichen Ritt ?


----------



## KA-Biker (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab niemand von euch gesehn, obwohl ich 16-18 Uhr da war am SMDH


----------



## Heili (8. Oktober 2010)

Doch, ich glaub wir haben uns gesehn 
Ich war der mit dem roten Hardtail.


----------



## KA-Biker (9. Oktober 2010)

...........achso sag doch was..


----------



## benzinkanister (9. Oktober 2010)

hallo leute,

ist morgen (sonntag) jemand von euch in bad herrenalb unterwegs?
mein kumpel und ich wollten dort mal wieder eine tour fahren. so 30 km, 1000hm, S2-S3.
waren schon mal dort und sind glaub ich den mahlberg hoch gefahren und irgendwie wieder auf trails runter, war aber eher zufall was wir da gefunden haben 

würden uns freuen wenn morgen jemand lust hat mit uns zu fahren und uns ein bischen was zeigt.

ps: muss nicht bad herrenalb sein. wir kommen aus karlsruhe und sind da flexibel.

gruß


----------



## Rasender Robert (10. Oktober 2010)

Hallo!

Ich werde heute mittag eine Runde in Bad Herrenalb fahren ... wenn ihr das rechtzeitig lest, könnt ihr gerne mitkommen! Abfahrt schlage ich 12:17 von KA Hbf mit der S1 vor, ist aber noch verhandelbar.

Ich würde zuerst den Trail am Albursprung fahren, dann Bernstein und eventuell Mahlberg. Von Herrenalb zurück nach KA dann entweder wieder mit der Bahn oder (wenn noch Kondition da) per Bike.

Gruß

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzinkanister (10. Oktober 2010)

hey robert, hört sich sehr gut an!
den moe werd ich nur vor 12 nich wach bekommen. würdens auf 1 an den bahnhof schaffen. ist das in ordnung für dich?

gruß


----------



## Rasender Robert (10. Oktober 2010)

Ok, dann machen wir 13:17 Abfahrt am Hbf. 

Bis später!


----------



## Schorrschi (10. Oktober 2010)

ist heute jemand am SMDH?


----------



## Rasender Robert (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallo!

Um das schöne Wetter noch zu nutzen habe ich mir für morgen folgende Tour vorgenommen ... falls noch jemand frei haben sollte, kann er gerne mitkommen!

Zug nach Bühl - über Ottersweier und Lauf zum Mummelsee und dann zu Hornisgrinde - Westweg nach Unterstmatt - Hochkopf - Sand - Bandener Höhe - Forbach

Das sollten etwa 45km und 1500hm sein, die Abfahrten überwiegend auf Trail. Los gehts um 09:10 am Karlsruher Hbf ... falls jemand erst später kann, könnten wir den Start eventuell auch noch verschieben.

Gruß

Robert


----------



## .ExE (12. Oktober 2010)

...na toll und ich darf inner Uni sitzen


----------



## johans (12. Oktober 2010)

Hi Robert, hab noch bis Ende der Woche frei, bin aber erst ab Donnerstag wieder in Karlsruhe. Vielleicht könnte man ja Freitag noch was machen? Viel Spaß morgen!


----------



## linnsche (12. Oktober 2010)

.ExE schrieb:


> ...na toll und ich darf inner Uni sitzen


 
nicht nur du ;-)


----------



## Phil88 (12. Oktober 2010)

so, hab jetzt auch endlich semesterferien (ganze 5 tage...), letzte klausur is rum 
will morgen auch fahren, aber die tour vom rasenden robert is mir bisschen zu heftig im moment.

hat jemand lust auf ne runde wattkop+toter mann oder gerne auch mal wieder ne runde herrenalb. uhrzeit und umfang der tour würde ich morgen entscheiden, je nachdem wie arg die feierei heute abend ausartet


----------



## Rasender Robert (12. Oktober 2010)

@johans: Freitag ist schlecht bei mit, da habe ich höchstens für einen nightride abends zeit (falls du eine Lampe hast) ... aber es wird sich bestimmt mal wieder was finden


----------



## johans (13. Oktober 2010)

Lampe hab ich leider nicht... Wer wäre denn morgen nochmal bei ner schönen sonnigen Runde dabei? Wahrscheinlich Wattkopf, gegen Nachmittag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heili (13. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ichs mit schule und co auf die reihe bringe gerne.
so gegen 16.30 am parkplatz könnt ich schaffen.


----------



## johans (14. Oktober 2010)

Okay, können wir machen. Parkplatz Kaisereiche meinst du oder? Bis nachher.


----------



## Heili (14. Oktober 2010)

Tut mir leid, aber ich muss noch zu viel für die schule tun -.-
ich wünsch dir viel spaß!


----------



## johans (14. Oktober 2010)

Okay kein Problem.

Edit: wäre eh ein kurzes Vergnügen geworden, hab mir gleich beim ersten Kicker am SMDH nen Platten geholt... super.


----------



## overkill_KA (16. Oktober 2010)

Das schlechte Wetter scheint wohl die Lust aufs Radfahren zu trüben


----------



## Heili (16. Oktober 2010)

ich wollte eigentlich morgen gehn, aber wenns da auch regnet werd ichs wohl lassn...


----------



## overkill_KA (16. Oktober 2010)

Schau mal bei den Warmduschern vorbei


----------



## Heili (16. Oktober 2010)

Ok, das kann ich jetzt nicht auf mir sitzen lassn 
morgen 15.00 Parkplatz?


----------



## andi1969 (16. Oktober 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Schau mal bei den Warmduschern vorbei



*Oh ham ma schon Drohpotenzial......*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krustenking (17. Oktober 2010)

Heili schrieb:


> Ok, das kann ich jetzt nicht auf mir sitzen lassn
> morgen 15.00 Parkplatz?



Ich würd auch mitkommen wenn ich rechtzeitig aufstehen kann


----------



## ms06-rider (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich weis net - eigentlich wollt ich ja net, aber so wie das Wetter für die nächsten Tage angekündigt ist ... Könnte wohl passieren dass ich auch noch am Smdh auftauch. Wollt ihr nur Smdh fahren oder auch noch iwo anders? Und hat morgen jemand Lust? Ich weis zwar noch net wann Uni morgen zu Ende ist, aber falls es früh genug sein sollte würde ich glaub auch noch ne Runde rumgurken gehn


----------



## Heili (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich werd nicht öfters als einmal den SMDH fahren.


----------



## overkill_KA (17. Oktober 2010)

Heili schrieb:


> Ok, das kann ich jetzt nicht auf mir sitzen lassn
> morgen 15.00 Parkplatz?



Andi hats richtig interpretiert  kleine provokation  

Ich nehm an das es bei mir zwischen 1 und 2 Wochen geht bis ich wieder am Start bin.


----------



## Eike. (20. Oktober 2010)

Ladies and gentlemen, summer has left the building.


----------



## mw1774 (20. Oktober 2010)

Bild sofort löschen, ist nicht real, alles photoshop!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasender Robert (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo!

Da morgen das Wetter ja wieder besser werden soll, will ich meine Lampe mal wieder ausprobieren: Hat jemand Lust auf einen Nightride über den Wattkopf?

Wie wäre es mit morgen (Donnerstag) gegen 18:30? Gerne auch später, aber früher geht beim mir nicht.

Robert


----------



## g!zmo (20. Oktober 2010)

jap sommer ist vorbei. heute auf der badener höhe hat es geschneit


----------



## MBka (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

wir (2 Bike´s) könnten morgen frühestens um 20.00 Uhr an der Hedwigsquelle sein und haben beide Ixon IQ Lampen, also SMDH ist vielleicht ein wenig heftig mit den Lampen...
Ansonsten wären wir am start..


----------



## andi1969 (20. Oktober 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ladies and gentlemen, summer has left the building.



*Hä was für nen Sommer.....juhuhh endlich das passende Bikewetter*


----------



## KA-Biker (20. Oktober 2010)

Hey..cool. Bas Bild ändert sich immer wieder. Vohin wars noch auf 14 Uhr..


----------



## Phil88 (20. Oktober 2010)

ladies and gentlemen, ich bin dann mal weg


----------



## Rasender Robert (20. Oktober 2010)

MBka schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir (2 Bike´s) könnten morgen frühestens um 20.00 Uhr an der Hedwigsquelle sein und haben beide Ixon IQ Lampen, also SMDH ist vielleicht ein wenig heftig mit den Lampen...
> Ansonsten wären wir am start..



Hallo!

20:00 wäre auch ok, aber später sollte es dann nicht mehr werden. Wenn ihr auch aus Karlsruhe kommt, könnten wir uns ja auch schon dort (etwas früher?) treffen. 

Wart ihr mit den Lampen schon mal im Wald unterwegs? Ich kenne nur die "normale" Ixon ... und die ist ja mehr ein Positionslicht als eine echte Lampe 

Robert


----------



## KA-Biker (20. Oktober 2010)

offtopic: Hi Robert,

ich bin am 10.11 in Belize ne Radtour machen mit Aida. Du bist nichtmehr bei Aida oder?


gruß


----------



## linnsche (21. Oktober 2010)

meine Lampe aus china ist immernoch nicht da :-(


----------



## g!zmo (21. Oktober 2010)

bei dealextreme dauert das schon mal gut 4 wochen. warte auch schon seit einem guten monat auf meine bestellung dort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MBka (21. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
bei uns wird das heute Abend leider doch nichts, ein Andermal gerne.
Die IQ langt schon wür Waldautobahnen und auch für ein paar Trails


----------



## Rasender Robert (21. Oktober 2010)

MBka schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bei uns wird das heute Abend leider doch nichts, ein Andermal gerne.
> Die IQ langt schon wür Waldautobahnen und auch für ein paar Trails



Ok .. schade, dass es nichts wird. Würde sonst jemand heute mitfahren?

Wenn nicht, dann eben ein anderes mal.

Robert

Edit: Dann lass ich es heute auch bleiben und gehe lieber eine Runde laufen ... nicht, dass mir noch die Lampe ausfällt und ich alleine im dunklen Wald stehe.


----------



## .ExE (21. Oktober 2010)

Will auch mal wieder fahren, kämpfe aber leider noch mit ner erkältung :-(


----------



## Eike. (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich hatte ungeplant meinen ersten Nightride der Saison. Um 17 Uhr bin ich in Sand gestartet um ein paar Trails richtung Baden-Baden auszuprobieren. Das lief aber nicht so flüssig wie erwartet und so hab ich den Sonnenuntergang auf dem Kreuzfelsen genossen um dann im Licht der Chinalampe, die ich zum Glück vorsorglich eingepackt hatte ins Tal abzufahren


----------



## Phil88 (21. Oktober 2010)

und warum sagst du vorher nix?


----------



## vitaminc (21. Oktober 2010)

Also ich würde auch gerne mal wieder fahren, nachdem ich jetzt mit dem MTB im Tien Shan Hochgebirge (Kasachstan) unterwegs war. Direkt nach dem Heimflug paar Stunden gepennt und aufs Radel gestiegen, und nach der Abfahrt Hedwigsquelle fing an mein Hinterrad zu blockieren. End vom Lied: Hinterradnabe defekt 

Die liegt jetzt mit samt Laufrad seit 4 Tagen bei Shimano. So ohne Zesty is ganz schön öde 

Hier aber mal der Thread zu meinem Kasachstan-Trip, für alle die es interessiert:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=479450


----------



## Eike. (21. Oktober 2010)

Phil88 schrieb:


> und warum sagst du vorher nix?



Dafür wars etwas zu spontan. Zwischen "Eigentlich könnte man ja...." und der Abfahrt lagen nur rund 30 Minuten.


----------



## Phil88 (21. Oktober 2010)

na gut, das is n argument


----------



## Eike. (22. Oktober 2010)

Heute etwas unspontaner. Das Wetter am Wochenende soll ja wieder bescheiden werden deswegen geht es heute zur blauen Stunde auf Trails von der Hornisgrinde hinab ins Rheintal, spektakulärer Sonnenuntergang auf dem Hochkopf fast garantiert.
Grobe Eckdaten: 200hm/700ttm (Trailtiefenmeter ) und Dauer ca 3 Stunden, davon etwa 2h mit Beleuchtung. Die Trails sind alle "dunkeltauglich" also nicht schwierig was natürlich nicht heißt, dass sie langweilig sind.
Die Teilnehmerzahl ist auf 4 begrenzt weil die Transportkapazitäten der Busse nicht mehr hergeben, es sei denn jemand organisiert einen Privatshuttle  Abfahrt in Karlsruhe ist zwischen 15 und 15:30 (je nachdem wieviele mitkommen müssen wir auf zwei Verbindungen verteilen weil in jeden Bus nur 2 Fahrräder können), die Details gibts nach Anmeldung. Rückkehr gegen 21 Uhr.

Nachtrag: Auf Wunsch wäre das ganze auch eine Stunde später möglich. Dann ist es halt keine Sonnenuntergangstour mehr sondern ein richtiger Nightride, entsprechend muss die Beleuchtung länger durchhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (22. Oktober 2010)

Gabel ist bestellt - FOX 36 Van 2010
GG Ende nächster Woche sollte ich wieder am Start sein.


----------



## linnsche (22. Oktober 2010)

wowww das hört sich ja alles total spannend an mit Beleuchtung etc...ich warte sehnsüchtig auf meine Lampe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Und ich brauche noch dringend eine wintertaugliche Jacke und HOse.....


----------



## Eike. (22. Oktober 2010)

Richtig spannend ist so eine Lampe eigentlich erst dann wenn man vorher ein paar mal mit einer alten Funzel, quasi bei Kerzenschein über die Trails getappt ist. Dann ist eine moderne LED Lampe im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes eine Erleuchtung


----------



## hillsrider (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich muss mir das china teil auch mal bestellen :-D 

Hätte den heute wer bock auf ne größere wattkopfrunde?


----------



## Krustenking (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich werde heute unterwegs sein. will auch recht bald los, so in der nächsten halben stunde. wenn du das rechtzeitigl ließt könnten wir uns so gegen 14.45 an der Quelle treffen...oder bissel früher am Tivoli falls du auch aus Karlsruhe losfährst


----------



## hillsrider (23. Oktober 2010)

Krustenking schrieb:


> Ich werde heute unterwegs sein. will auch recht bald los, so in der nächsten halben stunde. wenn du das rechtzeitigl ließt könnten wir uns so gegen 14.45 an der Quelle treffen...oder bissel früher am Tivoli falls du auch aus Karlsruhe losfährst



Passt zeitlich leider nicht ganz. Muss noch nen Platten am Hinterrad reparieren... Außerdem hat sich noch ne Freundin gemeldet, die aber noch nicht mit euch fahren will, weil sie das Gefühl hat, noch zu langsam zu sein.
Also hat sich das sowieso erledigt. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillsrider (23. Oktober 2010)

Okay ich kann doch. Sonst noch wer? Halb vier am Gehege.


----------



## SLXDriver (23. Oktober 2010)

hab euch leider gerade verpasst, gibts noch jemand der ne kleine runde SMDH fahren würd?

gruß


----------



## .ExE (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich war heute auch für nen stündchen unterwegs. Bin 2x am untersten Teil vom SMDH gewesen und hab auch kurz jemanden gesehen, keine Ahnung wer es war...


----------



## lowrider89 (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich war heute auch da, mal wieder nach einem Jahr dagewesen. Hat echt spass gemacht vor allem die neue Line mit dem Sprüngen^^
@ .ExE wie sahen der aus? Vlt. war das ja sogar ich^^ Hatte ein grün-weisses-braunes Jersey und Hose angehabt^^


----------



## .ExE (23. Oktober 2010)

Hmm ich hab ihn (dich) nur von weitem gesehen. Er ist (du bist) den SMDH hochgelaufen. Als ich dann am Einstieg in den unteren Teil angekommen war, warst schon zu weit oben.


----------



## KA-Biker (23. Oktober 2010)

.ExE schrieb:


> Hmm ich hab ihn (dich) nur von weitem gesehen. Er ist (du bist) den SMDH hochgelaufen. Als ich dann am Einstieg in den unteren Teil angekommen war, warst schon zu weit oben.


 
Ich dachte man hat ein Fahhrad um damit zu fahren udn nicht um es zu schieben..


----------



## SLXDriver (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich war auch da um ca halb 6  Mit 2 anderen bin ich runtergeheitzt 

(schwarz weißes Canyon)

gruß


----------



## lowrider89 (24. Oktober 2010)

Ja klasse  Ne ich schiebe die Strecke direkt immer hoch um zu schaun ob was im Weg liegt. Und ausserdem mit mein Big Hit ist es schwierig ein Berg zu erklimmen^^


----------



## KA-Biker (24. Oktober 2010)

Haste geschaut ob noch irgendwo ein CC-ler rumliegt...Geht alles mit genug Willensstärke...


----------



## lowrider89 (24. Oktober 2010)

Könnte ja sein^^ Nein ich schiebe immer hoch weil ich mal den Fall hatte, das dann voll das Ästezeug und so im Weg lag deswegen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (25. Oktober 2010)

Dienstag und Mittwoch soll es mal wieder schön werden. Kommt jemand mit auf den Wattkopf? Gerne auch mit Licht in den Sonnenuntergang reiten.


----------



## .ExE (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde morgen Nachmittag fahren wollen. Müsste dann so gegen 17:00 / 17:30 Uhr aber wieder zurück sein. Also wenn jemand Lust hat mich zu begleiten, so ab 14:30 Uhr, würde mich freuen.


----------



## Phil88 (25. Oktober 2010)

am Mittwoch Nachmittag könnte man da mal drüber reden, so 16:30 oder so an der quelle. nightride wird mangels erleuchtung leider nichts bei mir, muss mir auch ma was zulegen. mit was hat man denn da erfahrungsgemäß am wenigsten stress?


----------



## Heili (25. Oktober 2010)

Mal schauen ob ichs zeitlich am Mittwoch schaffe. Denke aber, dass ich da sein werden 
Beim Nightride werd ich aber passen müssn.
bis dann.


----------



## .ExE (26. Oktober 2010)

Heute nachmittag keiner unterwegs?


----------



## Eike. (26. Oktober 2010)

Für heute kann ichs noch nicht versprechen. Gestern beim Klettern hab ich mir wohl den linken Zeigefinger gezerrt (ausgerechnet den "Bremsfinger"). Wenn das nicht besser wird setze ich lieber einen Tag aus als zur riskieren, dass das was längerfristiges wird.


----------



## Eike. (26. Oktober 2010)

@Phil
Am sorglosesten ist wahrscheinlich eine Lupine aber der Preis .... Die günstigere Alternative mit gutem Service aus deutschen Landen ist die MyTinySun. Billig aber dafür nicht mehr so sorglos (langer Versand aus Honkong, eher kein Service weil weit weg, ...) die schon mehrfach erwähnte Chinalampe von Dealextreme.

Edit: Bei Actionsports ist grad die Sigma Karma Pro im Angebot. Keine Ahnung in wie weit die mithalten kann.


----------



## Phil88 (26. Oktober 2010)

dann wirds wohl aus budget gründen auch der chinabrenner 

wie siehts aus mit morgen nachmittag?


----------



## Eike. (26. Oktober 2010)

Für morgen kannst du mich auf jeden Fall einplanen. Heute wirds wohl eher nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil88 (26. Oktober 2010)

ok, dann so 16:30 an der quelle?


----------



## .ExE (26. Oktober 2010)

Wo gehst du denn immer klettern Eike?


----------



## overkill_KA (26. Oktober 2010)

Gabel da - die Woche könnte es wieder losgehen 
aber erstmal langsam


----------



## Eike. (26. Oktober 2010)

Phil88 schrieb:


> ok, dann so 16:30 an der quelle?



Geht klar.




.ExE schrieb:


> Wo gehst du denn immer klettern Eike?



Im Sommer am Battert und im Winter in den Karlsruher Kletterhallen (The Rock und DAV). Aber nicht wirklich oft dafür ist es mir zu teuer.


----------



## .ExE (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin auch regelmäßig im Rock. Will dann ab nächstem Frühjahr auch mal draußen klettern gehen.


----------



## Heili (27. Oktober 2010)

@ Eike
noch was auf dem Weg gefunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (27. Oktober 2010)

Sieht noch genauso aus wie ich ihn in Erinnerung hatte. Die überbauten Baumstämme sind mir aber etwas zu steil zum springen, da wären flachere Anfahrten geschickt.


----------



## Heili (27. Oktober 2010)

Ach den Weg hast du gemeint^^
Ja, da könnte man relativ schnell was schönes draus machn.


----------



## linnsche (28. Oktober 2010)

Geht jemand am Sonntag mit mir??? Ich bräuchte mal einen gescheiten Trainer der mich rumscheucht


----------



## Phil88 (28. Oktober 2010)

sieht ja etwas bescheiden aus mim wetter am sonntag, aber wenns trocken ist würde ich mitkommen.

wie siehts am freitag nachmittag aus? da solls nochmal sonnig werden. jemand lust auf ne kleine runde?


----------



## Krustenking (28. Oktober 2010)

Will am WE auch wieder ne Runde drehen, ob Sa oder So kann ich noch nicht sagen, mal schauen. Freitag eher nicht.

Ich hab mir jetzt auch die chinesische Photonenkanone bestellt 
Daher auch gleich mal na Frage an die Nightrider unter euch, mit was für Brillengläsern seid ihr im Dunkeln unterwegs ? Ich hab immo rot-braune, die sind super für Sonne und auch bei Dämmerung noch gut. Aber für alles danach sind sie definitiv zu dunkel, sodass ich mir auf jeden Fall noch ein paar Wechselgläser holen muss. Bin mir aber noch unschlüssig ob ich einfach klare nehmen soll, oder vllt gelbe oder orangene...? Mit was fahrt ihr denn und wie würdet ihr das bewerten ?


----------



## Eike. (28. Oktober 2010)

Im Dunkeln nur mit klaren Gläsern alles andere (selbst sehr helle gelbe) filtert von dem eh schon wenigen Licht zu viel weg. Gerade weiße LEDs haben einen großen Teil ihrer Intensität im gelben Bereich weil es eigentlich blaue LEDs sind bei denen ein Teil des Lichts durch Phosphor in Gelb umgewandelt wird.


----------



## MBka (28. Oktober 2010)

linnsche schrieb:


> Geht jemand am Sonntag mit mir??? Ich bräuchte mal einen gescheiten Trainer der mich rumscheucht


 
Wir fahren am Montag, 9.00 Uhr wenn du Lust hast


----------



## Krustenking (28. Oktober 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Im Dunkeln nur mit klaren Gläsern alles andere (selbst sehr helle gelbe) filtert von dem eh schon wenigen Licht zu viel weg. Gerade weiße LEDs haben einen großen Teil ihrer Intensität im gelben Bereich weil es eigentlich blaue LEDs sind bei denen ein Teil des Lichts durch Phosphor in Gelb umgewandelt wird.



Hmm, das ist ein guter Gedanke, da hätt ich fast selbst drauf kommen müssen. Dann werdens wohl die klaren.

(By the way, wenn in englischsprachiger Literatur von "phosphor" die rede ist, ist nicht unbedingt das Element gemeint, es kann auch allgemein ein "Leuchtstoff" gemeint sein. In LEDs ist sicher kein Phosphor drin, ehr sowas wie Cer dotiertes YAG. Sorry fürs Off-Topic klug*******n aber als Chemiker muss ich nen Physiker auf sowas hinweisen )


----------



## overkill_KA (28. Oktober 2010)

Super krasses Video: [ame="http://vimeo.com/15929380"]Inversion Riders on Vimeo[/ame]

Als würden die Reifen am Boden kleben


----------



## hillsrider (28. Oktober 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Super krasses Video:
> 
> [...]
> 
> Als würden die Reifen am Boden kleben




Is ja auch VdW. Und das nicht zu unrecht.

Fährt denn jetzt wer am Samstag? Aber nicht in den Abend rein. Bin beleuchtungsmäßig nur am Alltagsrad gut ausgestattet. Vielleicht Wattkopf? Durfte da meine letzten drei Touren immer abbrechen, hätte mal wieder Lust komplett zu fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heili (28. Oktober 2010)

Boah, nicht schlecht.
Und ich beschwer mich über die paar losen Steine aufm SMDH


----------



## Heili (28. Oktober 2010)

Um wieviel uhr willste fahrn?


----------



## hillsrider (28. Oktober 2010)

Heili schrieb:


> Um wieviel uhr willste fahrn?



Irgendwann nachmittags, möglichst so dass ich nich früh aufstehn muss


----------



## Heili (28. Oktober 2010)

Gut, dann sind wir uns da schonmal einig. 
So gegen 14.00?
Ist aber noch nicht sicher bei mir.
Ich schreib dann morgen nochmal obs klar geht


----------



## hillsrider (28. Oktober 2010)

Heili schrieb:


> Gut, dann sind wir uns da schonmal einig.
> So gegen 14.00?
> Ist aber noch nicht sicher bei mir.
> Ich schreib dann morgen nochmal obs klar geht



14.30 am Gehege?


----------



## Heili (28. Oktober 2010)

Ok, ich sag dir dann morgen nochmal bescheid


----------



## hillsrider (28. Oktober 2010)

Heili schrieb:


> Ok, ich sag dir dann morgen nochmal bescheid



Alles klar.
Alle anderen sind natürlich auch herzlich eingeladen!


----------



## Eike. (28. Oktober 2010)

Wenn am Samstag gutes Wetter (=kein Regen) ist werd ich eher mal wieder in die Pfalz fahren, Wattkopf kann ich fast jeden Tag haben.


----------



## KA-Biker (28. Oktober 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Super krasses Video: Inversion Riders on Vimeo
> 
> Als würden die Reifen am Boden kleben


 
Ist schon super gefahren keine Frage. Aber ob das unflüssige rumgehopple Spaß macht ist die andere Frage. Ich bin dann doch eher ein Freund der geschmeidigen Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillsrider (28. Oktober 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ist schon super gefahren keine Frage. Aber ob das unflüssige rumgehopple Spaß macht ist die andere Frage. Ich bin dann doch eher ein Freund der geschmeidigen Trails.



Wenn ichs könnte fänd ich solche Passagen schon sau cool.
Nur erstens nich auf Dauer, also nich nen ganzen Downhill lang. Und zweitens kann ichs nich


----------



## lowrider89 (28. Oktober 2010)

Wann wollt ihr am Sa perfekt bin dann auch am Start^^ Ihr trefft mich dann aufm SMDH. Mich erkannt man dann schon am Big Hit  
@ Ka-Biker wie schaust aus biste auch am Start der Saci kommt auch mit


----------



## KA-Biker (28. Oktober 2010)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Wann wollt ihr am Sa perfekt bin dann auch am Start^^ Ihr trefft mich dann aufm SMDH. Mich erkannt man dann schon am Big Hit
> @ Ka-Biker wie schaust aus biste auch am Start der Saci kommt auch mit


 

Saci, hat doch Rad zu Zeit. Ich bin auch nicht da. Ich hab am Samstag mal wieder ne 12H Schicht auf dem RTW 1/83-6. Also kommt auf keine dummen Ideen sonst komm ich wohl noch vorbei.

Hauste


----------



## vitaminc (29. Oktober 2010)

Mit dem Rad erst in die Pfalz und dann die Pfälzer Berge rocken oder wie kommt Ihr in die Pfalz, mit Bahn/Auto?


----------



## Eike. (29. Oktober 2010)

Na mit dem Rad in die Pfalz anzureisen wäre für einen Tag etwas viel des guten. Mit der Bahn ist man in 45min in Neustadt, KVV Tickets werden bis eine Station vor Neustadt annekannt.


----------



## .ExE (29. Oktober 2010)

Heili schrieb:


> Boah, nicht schlecht.
> Und ich beschwer mich über die paar losen Steine aufm SMDH



Da schließ ich mich mal an...mir gefällt am SMDH der unterste Teil einfach am besten, da man dort schön flowig durchrauschen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (29. Oktober 2010)

Eike, schonmal bei Bad Bergzabern gestartet oder lohnt nicht?


----------



## Eike. (29. Oktober 2010)

Da soll es auch gute Trails geben aber ich glaube da wär ein einheimischer Guide gut. Auf der Karte ist eigentlich nicht wirklich was vielversprechendes zu sehen. Deswegen bin ich bis jetzt dann doch immer nach Neustadt/Maikammer gefahren.


----------



## Heili (29. Oktober 2010)

Wird wohl doch nichts mit samstag, sorry!


----------



## Eike. (29. Oktober 2010)

Die Wettervorhersage für morgen ist zwar nur mittelmäßig aber am letzten Wochenende wars ja auch besser als vorhergesagt und solangs net regnet passt das scho.
Hätte jemand Interesse mit in die Pfalz oder an die Hornisgrinde (aus Fitnessgründen wohl soweit möglich mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln) zu kommen?


----------



## Krustenking (29. Oktober 2010)

Ja, ich. Bin auch nicht übermäßig wetterempflindlich, solange es nicht stürmt oder junge Hunde regnet bin ich am Start.


----------



## hillsrider (29. Oktober 2010)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Wann wollt ihr am Sa perfekt bin dann auch am Start^^ Ihr trefft mich dann aufm SMDH. Mich erkannt man dann schon am Big Hit
> @ Ka-Biker wie schaust aus biste auch am Start der Saci kommt auch mit



Das Ding musst du aber den Berg hoch schieben oder?


----------



## Krustenking (29. Oktober 2010)

@ Eike: Ich bin jetzt erstmal weg, wenn das morgen zustandekommt schreib einfach mal ne Uhrzeit und nen Treffpunkt rein, ich bin morgen völlig frei und kann mich auf alles einrichten.


----------



## Eike. (29. Oktober 2010)

Dann sag ich mal 10:30 Karlsruhe HBF an, Ziel ist die Hornisgrinde. Falls noch jemand mitkommen will unbedingt vorher Bescheid sagen und nicht einfach zum Bahnhof kommen!


----------



## lowrider89 (29. Oktober 2010)

hillsrider schrieb:


> Das Ding musst du aber den Berg hoch schieben oder?



Aja klar schiebe ich hoch  Bin auch ein potenzieller Hochschieber ^^


----------



## hillsrider (29. Oktober 2010)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Aja klar schiebe ich hoch  Bin auch ein potenzieller Hochschieber ^^



 Dann sieht man sich also höchstens einmal auf dem SMDH. Fährt denn sonst niemand am Wattkopf morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krustenking (30. Oktober 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Dann sag ich mal 10:30 Karlsruhe HBF an, Ziel ist die Hornisgrinde. Falls noch jemand mitkommen will unbedingt vorher Bescheid sagen und nicht einfach zum Bahnhof kommen!



Alles klar, bis dann.


----------



## Eike. (30. Oktober 2010)

*Planänderung*: Die Wettervorhersage für die Hornisgrinde wird schlechter und die für die Pfalz besser. Deswegen schlag ich vor auf die Pfalz umzubuchen und um *11:34 von Karlsruhe Hbf nach Maikammer* zu fahren. Was genau wir fahren schaun mer dann, halt irgendwas um maximal 1000hm, vielleicht mit Einkehr vor der letzten Abfahrt - je nach Wunsch.
Auf der Strecke ist die Fahrradbeförderung unkritisch, wenn also jemand mitkommen will reicht es rechtzeitig am Bahnhof zu sein, über eine kurze Nachricht freu ich mich trotzdem


----------



## Krustenking (30. Oktober 2010)

Zur Kenntnis genommen, auch gut.


----------



## overkill_KA (30. Oktober 2010)

Hat jemand einen IS2000 auf PM Adapter für mich?
Hoffe die Bezeichnungen stimmen.So sieht es an der Gabel aus und die Bremse ist eine Elixir 5

Müsste so ein Adapter sein wie auf dem Bild zweiten zu sehen ist. Wäre gut wenn man sich in Ettlingen oder an der Hedwigsquelle/Kaisereiche treffen könnte.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. Oktober 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/8/1/7/8/2/_/large/P1020789.JPG




Was ist das für eine Gabel?


----------



## overkill_KA (30. Oktober 2010)

dirk says schrieb:


> was ist das für eine gabel?



fox 36 van r


----------



## .ExE (30. Oktober 2010)

Mal zwei Fragen zum Thema Beleuchtung beim Nightride:
1. Wie sinnvol ist der Einsatz einer Stirnlampe entweder allein oder in Kombination mit ner normalen Leuchte am Lenker
2. Kann mir einer sagen, auf welche Werte ich beim Kauf einer Leuchte achten muss, damit sie ausreichend hell ist für einen Nightride?

Ich würde mir nämlich gern eine Stirnlampe zulegen zum Joggen und würde dann auch mal mit auf einen Nightride kommen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. Oktober 2010)

.ExE schrieb:


> Ich würde mir nämlich gern eine Stirnlampe zulegen zum Joggen und würde dann auch mal mit auf einen Nightride kommen.



Ich habe zum Joggen ein leichte Kletterlampe. Die ist bei niedriger Geschwindigkeit hell genug. Gibts z.B. von Petzl gute Lampen die mit AAA-Batterien leuchten und leicht sind.

Fürs Radfahren muss die Lampe richtig hell sein. Da kommst Du um einen Akku nicht rum, und der ist zwangsläufig schwer. Wenn Du mit ner Lampe mit nem externen Akku den Du in ner Tasche oder im Trikot verstauen musst, laufen kannst, geht das. Mir hat das nicht getaugt.

Und bei der Frage ob Helm oder Lenker ganz klar Helm. Der Lichtkegel schwenkt mit der Kopfbewegung. Optimal ist wenn Du zwei Lampen hast. Eine am Helm und eine am Lenker.


----------



## overkill_KA (30. Oktober 2010)

.ExE schrieb:


> Mal zwei Fragen zum Thema Beleuchtung beim Nightride:
> 1. Wie sinnvol ist der Einsatz einer Stirnlampe entweder allein oder in Kombination mit ner normalen Leuchte am Lenker
> 2. Kann mir einer sagen, auf welche Werte ich beim Kauf einer Leuchte achten muss, damit sie ausreichend hell ist für einen Nightride?
> 
> Ich würde mir nämlich gern eine Stirnlampe zulegen zum Joggen und würde dann auch mal mit auf einen Nightride kommen.



Stirnlampen kann man genausogut benutzen wie Lampen die am Lenker sind. Ist halt Gewöhnungssache, sobald du den Kopf drehst, dreht sich der Lichtkegel mit. Ich selber fahre mit Kombi aus Helmlampe und einer die am Lenker sitzt. Ich würde empfehlen sie am Lenker festzumachen, dann strahlt sie immer in die Richtung die du fährst.

Orientieren sollte man sich an 3 Kritererien:
1) Lichtleistung: Einheit: Lumen (Lichtstärke*Abstrahlwinkel)
    Für die Normalen Waldautobahnen reichen ~150lumen.
    Für Trails empfiehlt sich alles ab 500lumen aufwärts.
    Mehr Leistung bedeutet natürlich mehr Verbrauch an elektr. Energie
    Manche Hersteller schreiben auch gerne die Leistung in Lux, was ich 
   persönlich sehr verwirrend finde, weil man das ganze dan noch 
   umrechnen muss, wenn man die Lampe vergleichen will.

2) Akkuleistung
    Der Durchschnitt liegt zw. 3-5Ah
    Je nach Lampe und Modus kann man damit zwischen 3 und 5 stunden 
    fahren

3) Verarbeitung
    Da die Lampen trotz LED, SMD oder Emitter Technik immer noch  
    Wärme abgeben, würde ich dir ein Alu Gehäuse empfehlen. Leitet die 
    Wärme gut ab und ist zudem widerstandsfähig. Bevor du dir eine   
    Lampe zulegst einfach hier mal reinposten. 

Fazit: 
    Akku: ab 3Ah
    Lichtstärke: je nach Fahrstil ab 150 oder ab 500lumen
    Verarbeitung: Alu Gehäuse empfhlenswert - Meinungen hier einholen

Hoffe konnte dir helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .ExE (30. Oktober 2010)

Schonmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Ich werde dann also mal nach einer leistungsstarken Stirnlampe Ausschau halten. Für den Lenker hab ich dann zusätzlich noch ne normale LED. 

Wenn ich ein paar Modelle gefunden hab, hol ich mir eure Meinungen ein


----------



## Eike. (30. Oktober 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen IS2000 auf PM Adapter für mich?



Für welche Scheibengröße? Eventuell hab ich noch einen für 203mm Scheibe im Keller.


----------



## andi1969 (30. Oktober 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen IS2000 auf PM Adapter für mich?
> Hoffe die Bezeichnungen stimmen.So sieht es an der Gabel aus und die Bremse ist eine Elixir 5
> 
> Müsste so ein Adapter sein wie auf dem Bild zweiten zu sehen ist. Wäre gut wenn man sich in Ettlingen oder an der Hedwigsquelle/Kaisereiche treffen könnte.



Brauchst Du den den ich Dir im Bikemarkt reserviert habe nun nicht  oder was ......


----------



## Eike. (30. Oktober 2010)

.ExE schrieb:


> Mal zwei Fragen zum Thema Beleuchtung beim Nightride:
> 1. Wie sinnvol ist der Einsatz einer Stirnlampe entweder allein oder in Kombination mit ner normalen Leuchte am Lenker
> 2. Kann mir einer sagen, auf welche Werte ich beim Kauf einer Leuchte achten muss, damit sie ausreichend hell ist für einen Nightride?
> 
> Ich würde mir nämlich gern eine Stirnlampe zulegen zum Joggen und würde dann auch mal mit auf einen Nightride kommen.



Meine 2 Cent:


Eike. schrieb:


> @Phil
> Am sorglosesten ist wahrscheinlich eine Lupine aber der Preis .... Die günstigere Alternative mit gutem Service aus deutschen Landen ist die MyTinySun. Billig aber dafür nicht mehr so sorglos (langer Versand aus Honkong, eher kein Service weil weit weg, ...) die schon mehrfach erwähnte Chinalampe von Dealextreme.
> *Nachtrag: wird inzwischen für einen etwas höheren Preis auch von europäischen (deutschen?) Händlern angeboten wenn man Sorgen wegen dem Versand aus Hongkong hat.*



Wenn man Singletrails fahren will sollte die Hauptlampe auf den Kopf, da steht der Lenker nämlich gerade nicht immer in die Richtung in die man fahren will (enge Kehren etc.). Eine zusätzliche Lampe am Lenker für die Grundausleuchtung ist nett aber bei den modernen LED Strahlern nicht wirklich notwendig.

Zum Laufen reicht wirklich eine kleine mit Batterien, zum Beispiel die Petzl Tikka. Eine Lampe dir für beides taugt gibt es nicht. Eine taugliche Radlampe hätte zum Laufen einen zu großen/schweren Akku und eine lauftagliche wäre zum Biken zu schwach.


----------



## overkill_KA (30. Oktober 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Für welche Scheibengröße? Eventuell hab ich noch einen für 203mm Scheibe im Keller.



@ eike
203mm bräuchte ich

@ andy :
reserviert habe ich ihn nicht
ist doch klar das ich einen vorziehe, den ich gleich abholen kann ohne irgendwas über die Post oder Bank abzuwickeln.


----------



## Eike. (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich schau später im Keller nach ob ich den noch hab, kann aber sein, dass ich den mit der Gabel verkauft habe.


Je nachdem wie das Wetter morgen früh aussieht will ich vielleicht nochmal einen Anlauf auf die Hornisgrinde machen. Denkt dran, heute nach wird die Uhr *zurück* gestellt. Damit wirds dann richtig früh dunkel  und die Nightridesaison beginnt endgültig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (30. Oktober 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich schau später im Keller nach ob ich den noch hab, kann aber sein, dass ich den mit der Gabel verkauft habe.



So wies ausschaut hab ich den Adapter wirklich verkauft, bei den anderen war er auf jeden Fall nicht dabei.


----------



## Eike. (31. Oktober 2010)

Hattrick 

Wie angekündigt steht heute die Hornisgrinde auf dem Programm, hoffentlich bleibt es so sonnig. Abfahrt ist um 12:30 am Hauptbahnhof, Details nach Anmeldung. Übrigens, für Studenten ist die Fahrt auch ohne KVV Ticket kostenlos (Studentenausweis + KVV Semester-Bescheinigung gelten am Wochenende/Feiertagen als Netzticket, ob das bei FH und PH auch gilt weis ich nicht).


----------



## Phil88 (31. Oktober 2010)

ist das dir tour die wir schonmal gefahren sind? also wenig fitness und viel spaß? 

wenn ja wär ich dabei


----------



## Eike. (31. Oktober 2010)

Ein bischen mehr Fitness aber dafür auch mehr Spaß. Wir sind am Mummelsee gestartet, diesmal gehts schon in Sand los und noch über den Hochkopf, rund 200hm mehr.
Die Tour geht übrigens trotz Bustransfer mit bis zu 4 Leuten weil man von zwei verschiedenen Richtungen her zu gleichen Zeit am Startpunkt ist.
Das richtige Licht vorrausgesetzt kann man sogar nach der eigentlichen Tour nochmal hochfahren und dann nach Forbach oder Baden-Baden runter. Dank Winterzeit liegt dann aber vollständig im Dunkeln.

@Phill
Die Details kommen per PN.


----------



## Phil88 (31. Oktober 2010)

schee wars


----------



## Eike. (31. Oktober 2010)

Jupp


----------



## overkill_KA (31. Oktober 2010)

Ab Mittwoch bin ich wieder fahrtüchtig.
Dann schließ ich mich euren Touren wieder an


----------



## Phil88 (1. November 2010)

@Eike:
weist du noch wo du den europäischen händler von dem china brenner gesehn hast? ich hab grade rumgesucht, ich finde aber nichts ausser dealextreme und bei ebay sind auch nur angebote aus hongkong drine.


----------



## Eike. (1. November 2010)

http://www.bikelight.eu 
Die Helmhalterung und VerlÃ¤ngerungskabel bekommst du aber deutlich gÃ¼nstiger beim Sigma ZubehÃ¶r. Das von der Mirage passt auf jeden Fall und auch das von der Karma mÃ¼sste passen und kostet nur 3,80â¬ (Halterung und Kabel) bei Bike-Components.


----------



## Phil88 (1. November 2010)

super, vielen dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .ExE (2. November 2010)

Also ich habe das Thema Nightride jetzt erstmal abgehakt. In Frage kommende Lampen kosten ja nen riesen Haufen Geld. Das kann ich mir im Moment nicht leisten. Ich werde heute mal im Basislager schauen, was ich fÃ¼r ca. 70â¬ an Lichtleistung bekomme und die Lampe dann nur zum joggen nutzen. 
Aber nochmal danke fÃ¼r die Infos.


----------



## vitaminc (2. November 2010)

Hat jemand von euch ne Sattelstütze über? - 31,6x400, Schwarz, Ausführung = Gerade. 

@.EXE
Ich denke für 70 Tacken könntest Du Dir als reines Bike-Licht folgende anschaffen:
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Elekt...einwerfer-incl-Ladegeraet-192QMLA::29592.html

Ein Kollege hat die an seinem Trekking-Bike, und die macht angeblich ein ordentliches Trapezlicht, welche für ein NightRide durchaus geeignet sein könnte (evtl. auch nur bedingt).


----------



## KA-Biker (2. November 2010)

Kauf dir das Sigma Powerled Black Set. Das hab ich auch. Ich habe früher 120Euro dafür bezahlt. Heute bekommste die für 80.


----------



## Eike. (2. November 2010)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch ne Sattelstütze über? - 31,6x400, Schwarz, Ausführung = Gerade.



Falls 350mm Länge reichen kann ich eine Smica Pro Lite mit geradem Kopf anbieten.


----------



## vitaminc (2. November 2010)

@Eike
Eine 350er hätte ich nach dem Umbau dann selbst anzubieten:
LP XC PRO 7075 31.6X350

Ich brauch leider def ne 400er 

Trotzdem Danke.

Wenn sonst niemand was hat, meint Ihr ne Anschaffung einer der teuren Sattelstützen alla Thomson Elite, Syntace P6, Rotor SP1 etc. würde sich lohnen ?


----------



## andi1969 (2. November 2010)

vitaminc schrieb:


> *Lohnt sich definitiv , meine Thomson hat über 7 Jahre am Speci Hardtail funktioniert und lag bis vor kurzem in meiner Kiste(darf an einem DH Bike weiter existieren) .*


----------



## linnsche (2. November 2010)

MBka schrieb:


> Wir fahren am Montag, 9.00 Uhr wenn du Lust hast


 

neiiin ich habs nicht gesehen  ich hab doch kein internet, ist mir aber erst daheim aufgefallen..bin grad an der FH 

Ich muss dringend wieder biken gehn...zur zeit geht ich immer alle 2tage 3h ins studio, weil ich so unpassende zu kühle kleidung anhabe :-/ naja...wird schon!


----------



## eraser2704 (3. November 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich war die Tage auch mit nem Kollegen bei Dunkelheit am SMDH und wollte Euch nen günstigen Tip bezüglich gescheiter Beleuchtung geben.

Hatte jeweils eine von denen hier: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12325
auf Lenker und Helm und damit wirds schon richtig hell. Hab mittlerweile  3 von denen, da ich die Lampen neben dem Biken auch als normale, kompakte Taschenlampe hernehme und immer eine in der Jacke hab.

Sind bestückt mit einer SSC P7 LED (900 Lumen laut Hersteller, wohl rund 500 real) und werden mit einem 18650er LIIon-Akku betrieben. Die Akkus und das passende Ladegerät gibts auch bei Dealextreme.

Akkulaufzeit auf voller Stufe rund eine Stunde, Akkuwechsel in ner halben Minute erledigt. Lenkerhalterung gibts auch dort. Die zweite Stufe ist ein optimales Abblendlicht, falls man wieder zurück in die Zivilisation kommt.

Für mich viel praktischer als eine reine Bikelampe.

Bei Bedarf kann ich die Lampe gern mal in der Oststadt am Abend vorführen, sagt Bescheid.


----------



## Rasender Robert (3. November 2010)

Hallo!

Hat heute abend jemand Lust auf einen Nightride am Wattkopf? Startzeit ab 18:30 wäre für mich ok.

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (3. November 2010)

Hat sich bei mir Sattelstütze erledigt, ne Thomson Elite kommt ans Rad.


----------



## mehrgrip (3. November 2010)

Hi Robert, ich hätte Lust, kann aber  noch net sagen obs mir zeitlich langt, daher schließ ich mich dann eher wohl kurzfristig an oder nicht.
Gruss


----------



## LittleBoomer (3. November 2010)

.ExE schrieb:


> Also ich habe das Thema Nightride jetzt erstmal abgehakt. In Frage kommende Lampen kosten ja nen riesen Haufen Geld. Das kann ich mir im Moment nicht leisten. Ich werde heute mal im Basislager schauen, was ich für ca. 70 an Lichtleistung bekomme und die Lampe dann nur zum joggen nutzen.
> Aber nochmal danke für die Infos.



Ich kann Dir die Lucido TX1 empfehlen. Super Stirnlampe für knapp unter 70 Euro.


----------



## hillsrider (3. November 2010)

Fährt wer heute? Allerdings kein Nightride, Lampe is zwar bestellt, muss aber ersma aus Öreich kommen. 

EDIT: 15.15 Uhr am Gehege. Wird wahrscheinlich niemand mehr schaffen aber ich kann sagen ich habs probiert


----------



## overkill_KA (3. November 2010)

hillsrider schrieb:


> Fährt wer heute? Allerdings kein Nightride, Lampe is zwar bestellt, muss aber ersma aus Öreich kommen.
> 
> EDIT: 15.15 Uhr am Gehege. Wird wahrscheinlich niemand mehr schaffen aber ich kann sagen ich habs probiert



was hast du für eine bestellt?


----------



## hillsrider (3. November 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> was hast du für eine bestellt?



Chinabrenner, was sonst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .ExE (3. November 2010)

Also ich habe mir jetzt eine Petzl Myo XP gekauft und werd einfach mal schauen in wieweit sie mir taugt. Zum joggen denke ich wird sie ideal sein, da ich ein super Tragegefühl mit ihr habe. Inwieweit ich damit auch radfahren kann wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Phil88 (3. November 2010)

also ich habe mir jetzt auch den chinabrenner bei bikelight.eu bestellt.

bzgl. helmhalterung und verlängerungskabel etc:
man kann bei denen nen preis vorschlagen wenn man mit den originalpreisen nicht "einverstanden" ist. denn die helmhalterung und das kabel sind bedeutend teuerer als die simga teile die ebenfalls passen würden.
ich habe denen nen preis vorgeschlagen und habe jetzt fast den preis der sigmateile bekommen. (quelle angeben, argmuentieren: "woanders gibts was kompatibles wesentlich günstiger").
ergo, einmal versandkosten gespart.


----------



## Eike. (5. November 2010)

Das Wochenende fällt offenbar ins Wasser  Hat jemand heute nachmittag/abend Lust auf eine Wattkopfrunde? Ist zwar nichts spektakuläres aber besser als nix.


----------



## overkill_KA (5. November 2010)

Ich fall noch länger aus 

Laut der Werkstatt die die Gabel grad einbaut hab ich ein tapered Steuersatz. 

Komisch weil die alte Gabel  1 1/8" Schaft hatte und keine Adapter. Wohl oder übel muss ich die FOX 36 jetzt verkaufen


----------



## Heili (5. November 2010)

Hast du nen 1.5" oder 1 1/8"  Steuerkopf?
Kann sein, dass du einfach nur nen neuen Steuersatz brauchst.


----------



## Eike. (5. November 2010)

Hast du eine Fox mit 1,5" Schaft gekauft? Dass das Nerve kein 1,5" Steuerrohr hat war doch klar, höchstens ein tapered und da kann man halt tapered oder 1 1/8" Gabeln einbauen.


----------



## Rasender Robert (5. November 2010)

Hallo!

Heute Nightride um 18:30 an der Hedwigsquelle. Bis jetzt sind es nur Eike und ich, kommt noch jemand mit?

Robert


----------



## overkill_KA (5. November 2010)

@ eike und heili:
habe eine Gabel mit  1 1/8" Schaft gekauft , wie die alte Revealtion
neuer Steuersatz würde sich nicht lohnen.
Laut der Werkstatt bräuchte ich eine tapered Gabel.


----------



## Eike. (5. November 2010)

Hast du von der alten Gabel den unteren Konusring nicht abgenommen bevor du sie verkauft hast? Wenn vorher eine 1 1/8" drin war muss ja jetzt auch wieder eine reinpassen. Ansonsten kostet ein neuer Steuersatz (eventuell kannst du auch die untere Reducereinheit einzeln kaufen) rund 50â¬ das dÃ¼rfte doch gÃ¼nstiger sein als eine neue Gabel zu kaufen.

Ups, schon wieder eine neue Seite. Also damits nicht untergeht:

Nightride heute um 18:30 an der Hedwigsquelle.


----------



## overkill_KA (5. November 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hast du von der alten Gabel den unteren Konusring nicht abgenommen bevor du sie verkauft hast? Wenn vorher eine 1 1/8" drin war muss ja jetzt auch wieder eine reinpassen. Ansonsten kostet ein neuer Steuersatz (eventuell kannst du auch die untere Reducereinheit einzeln kaufen) rund 50 das dürfte doch günstiger sein als eine neue Gabel zu kaufen.
> 
> Ups, schon wieder eine neue Seite. Also damits nicht untergeht:
> 
> Nightride heute um 18:30 an der Hedwigsquelle.



Adapter habe ich keinen gesehen. Der neue Besitzer vond er Gabel hat sich auch nicht gemeldet, spätestens er hätte etwas merken müssen.

Günstiger ist relativ. Für die 36er bekomm ich ~400. Außerdem wollte ich ja eh was weißes, allerdings konnte ich bei der Van nicht widerstehen  

Werde denk cih auf jeden fall eine tapered holen, dann habe ich keine Probleme mit Adaptern usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (5. November 2010)

Ich hatte auch den Konusring damals vergessen abzunehmen.--> neuer Steuersatz musste her damals..-.-


----------



## Eike. (5. November 2010)

Wenn der Konusring auf der Gabel geblieben ist wonach es ausschaut hilft es natürlich nichts eine neue Gabel zu kaufen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. November 2010)

Naja, wenn auf der neuen vielleicht der Vorbesitzer vergessen hat den Konusring runter zu machen, schon. 

BTW: Ich glaube, Sonntag lassen wir wetterbedingt ausfallen.


----------



## Eike. (5. November 2010)

Ja leider und ich hatte mir sowas schönes ausgedacht


----------



## hillsrider (6. November 2010)

Fährt heute jmd am Wattkopf wenn das Wetter noch einigermaßen hält? Dachte vielleicht so um 14.30 oder so. Aber auch nur wenns nich grad stark nach Regen aussieht.

EDIT: Okay vergesst das.. :-D


----------



## SLXDriver (7. November 2010)

ey leute, ich bin grad voll rallig auf biken  Jemand JETZT ne runde SMDH? auf gehts, bissl regen macht nIX!


auf gehts


----------



## SLXDriver (7. November 2010)

-.- bin in ner halben stunde beim schweinegehege bis dann


----------



## SLXDriver (7. November 2010)

Geil wars  nur total dreckig und nass


----------



## Phil88 (7. November 2010)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> auf gehts, bissl regen macht nIX!
> 
> 
> auf gehts



deine rede


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krustenking (7. November 2010)

Ich glaub es war an Vatertag dieses Jahr, da war ähnliches Wetter und ich war auch fahren. Hatte danach ne geschlossene Matschkruste aufm Gesicht und auch sonst fast überall, wo ich net ab und zu gewischt hab. Das war auch eine sehr amüsante Erfahrung.


----------



## Phil88 (7. November 2010)

kleiner tipp:

dreck im gesicht könnt ihr auch einfacher haben, und euer bike wirds euch danken


----------



## Waldgeist (7. November 2010)

Krustenking schrieb:


> Ich glaub es war an Vatertag dieses Jahr, da war ähnliches Wetter und ich war auch fahren. Hatte danach ne geschlossene Matschkruste aufm Gesicht und auch sonst fast überall, wo ich net ab und zu gewischt hab. Das war auch eine sehr amüsante Erfahrung.



Aha, deshalb "Krustenking" ??


----------



## .ExE (8. November 2010)

Ich sah dieses Jahr nach dem Erzgebirgs Bike Marathon auch so aus, wie Krustenking es beschreibt. Am Renntag hatten wir Sonne und 25°, aber in der Woche zuvor gab es in Sachsen heftige Regenfälle und teilweise Überschwemmungen, auch im Erzgebirge. Und da die Strecke zum größten Teil im Wald liegt könnt ihr euch ja vorstellen, wie es dort aussah xDD


----------



## hillsrider (9. November 2010)

war heute auch mal wieder fahren. Macht aber irgendwie nicht so nen wirklichen Spaß bei den ganzen Blättern wenn man die Line nicht sieht... Vom Dreck her hielt sichs heut in Grenzen, ich sah schon schlimmer aus 

Andere Sache:
Hat von euch zufällig jemand noch ne 200er Scheibe rumfahrn? Hersteller is mir wurst, hauptsache kein Avid.


----------



## overkill_KA (10. November 2010)

20mm Rotor am FSR?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heili (10. November 2010)

Warum nicht, er fährt ja auch fast die gleichen Strecken wie du oder ich.


----------



## hillsrider (10. November 2010)

Is auch jetzt schon eine drauf, weil der Rahmen ein L-Rahmen ist. Nur is das eine von Avid und die macht Probleme (Bremsrubbeln). Ich hatte das ja schonmal mit den original Juicy-Scheiben. Dann hab ich vom Händler Elixir-Scheiben gekriegt es war ne weile Ruhe. Jetzt sind die eingebremst und es is wieder da. Ich bin mir inzwischen ganz sicher dass es an der Scheibe liegt.


----------



## Eike. (11. November 2010)

Überall im Westen herrscht Sturmvorwarnung, deshalb zur Abwechslung mal eine Tourvorwarnung. Der vorgewarnte Sturm soll zum Wochenende reichlich warme Luft vom Mittelmeer anschleppen und für Sonntag wird sogar etwas Sonne bei >15°C vorhergesagt 
Weil ich als notorischer Schönwetterfahrer und überzeugter Warmduscher bei Regengefahr immer gerne einen Bahnhof in der Nähe habe, und weil ich da schon lange nicht mehr war, hab ich mir als Spielplatz die Hügel von Baden-Baden ausgesucht. Je nachdem welche Hügel in welcher Reihenfolge es werden hat die Tour 800-1000hm und man ist eigentlich nie mehr als eine Abfahrt vom nächsten Bahnhof entfernt falls es doch anfangen sollte zu regnen. Das Tempo, wenn man es überhaupt so nenen will, wird sich bergauf der Saison angepasst zwischen gemütlich und Kaffeklatsch bewegen 
Die Abfahrtszeit leg ich mal noch nicht fest, da kann ich auf Wünsche reagieren. Aber ich will schon gerne am Vormittag starten um die wärmsten Stunden auszunutzen. Als Richtwert schlage ich deswegen Sonntag 10:30 am Bahnhof in Baden-Baden vor.


----------



## Heili (11. November 2010)

Meinst du Sonntag?
Wäre dabei, kommt aber noch drauf an wie sich der Samstag Abend entwickelt


----------



## Eike. (11. November 2010)

Äh ja stimmt, das hätte ich etwas deutlicher sagen können. Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich Samstag nicht fahren wollen würde aber danach sieht die Wettervorhersage im Moment nicht aus.
Deswegen gilt die Tourvorwarnung im Moment für *Sonntag 14.11.* Wo ich gerade davon spreche, die Sturmvorwarnung ist zu einer Akutwarnung geworden. Bindet die Gartenstühle fest und holt die Katze rein


----------



## Heili (11. November 2010)

Achwas, ordentlich Rückenwind 
Wie lange würde die Tour dauern?


----------



## Eike. (11. November 2010)

Je nachdem wieviele Berge angefahren werden (je nach Wunsch) und Pausenbedürfnis würde ich 3 bis 5 Stunden schätzen. Man ist ja nie weit von Baden-Baden oder Bühl weg und könnte zur Not auch zwischendurch aussteigen.


----------



## Waldgeist (11. November 2010)

in den Höhenlagen könnten dann auch einige Bäumchen den Weg versperren. Säge mitnehmen nicht vergessen


----------



## johans (11. November 2010)

Ich denk ich bin dabei. 10.30 Uhr in BB wäre in Ordnung für mich.


----------



## Eike. (12. November 2010)

Ok, wenn nicht noch jemand einen anderen Wunsch hat bleibt es dann für *Sonntag* bei Abfahrt um *10:10 Karlsruhe HBF* (laut Fahrplanauskunft Gleis 7) bzw. falls jemand mit dem Auto kommen will um 10:30 in Baden-Baden am Bahnhof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (12. November 2010)

Sonntag soll - im Vergleich zu den anderen Tagen - geniales Wetter werden. ich würd auch gern mitkommen.


----------



## Phil88 (12. November 2010)

ich hab gburtstagsmarathon am wochenende, kann leider nich mit


----------



## Heili (12. November 2010)

Gilt ne KVV Karte auch bis nach Baden Baden?
Wenn nich, was für ne Karte brauch ich denn?

PS: Hoffentlich wirds nich wieder so voll wie letztes mal, will keine Kratzer im neuen Bike


----------



## johans (12. November 2010)

KVV Karte gilt bis Baden-Baden.


----------



## Eike. (12. November 2010)

Das KVV Gebiet geht bis Bühl runter. Also selbst wenn wir den Wetter-Notausgang nehmen müssen, wonach es ja nicht aussieht, reicht ein KVV Ticket.


----------



## Heili (12. November 2010)

gut, danke


----------



## Eike. (13. November 2010)

Kommt heute noch jemand mit auf den Wattkopf? Wann ist mir solang es nicht regnet recht egal.

Edit: Bin dann mal weg.


----------



## .ExE (14. November 2010)

Aaaaahhh warum muss ich heute lernen?????? Wünsch allen die Zeit zum Fahren haben viel Spaß da draußen ;-)


----------



## overkill_KA (14. November 2010)

Kann man eigentlich einen Konusring auf jede 1 1/8" Gabel machen?

Bei Canyon gibt es die Möglichkeit den passenden Konusring nachzubestellen. Die Frage ist nur wie ich den auf der Fox befestige?

Greets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (14. November 2010)

Sicher, ein Konusring muss immer auf die Gabel, egal was für einen Schaft die hat. Ich kenne keinen Steuersatz der ohne Konusring funktioniert. 
Du kannst aber nicht einfach irgendeinen nehmen, der muss schon zum Steuersatz passen, das ist nicht standardisiert.
Montiert wird der dann einfach in dem er auf den Gabelschaft gesteckt wird. Wenn er geschlitzt ist geht das mit der Hand, wenn nicht kann man einen Konusaufschläger nehmen oder einfach ein passendes Rohr bzw. gefühlvoll mit einem großen, flachen Schraubendreher rundum aufschlagen bis er plan auf der Krone sitzt.


Wow, was für ein geiler Tag und das mitten im November  Ich hoffe auch unserem Gastfahrer hat es trotz frühem technischen K.O. Spaß gemacht.


----------



## SLXDriver (14. November 2010)

Irgendjemand ne kleine runde biken?


----------



## Eike. (14. November 2010)

Danke, hab schon


----------



## Heili (14. November 2010)

War echt genial


----------



## Don Stefano (14. November 2010)

Heili schrieb:


> War echt genial


Jup, danke an den Guido und gute Besserung dem Schaltauge.


----------



## hillsrider (14. November 2010)

.ExE schrieb:


> Aaaaahhh warum muss ich heute lernen?????? Wünsch allen die Zeit zum Fahren haben viel Spaß da draußen ;-)



Bist nicht alleine... Ziemlich ******* bei so nem Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stoppelhoppler (14. November 2010)

hillsrider schrieb:


> Bist nicht alleine... Ziemlich ******* bei so nem Wetter.



yo, bin den ganzen mittag in einer verdunkelten halle gesessen und hab getrommelt ... war zwar auch schön, aber langsam krieg ich bike entzug


----------



## overkill_KA (14. November 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Sicher, ein Konusring muss immer auf die Gabel, egal was für einen Schaft die hat. Ich kenne keinen Steuersatz der ohne Konusring funktioniert.
> Du kannst aber nicht einfach irgendeinen nehmen, der muss schon zum Steuersatz passen, das ist nicht standardisiert.
> Montiert wird der dann einfach in dem er auf den Gabelschaft gesteckt wird. Wenn er geschlitzt ist geht das mit der Hand, wenn nicht kann man einen Konusaufschläger nehmen oder einfach ein passendes Rohr bzw. gefühlvoll mit einem großen, flachen Schraubendreher rundum aufschlagen bis er plan auf der Krone sitzt.
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt von Canyon gibt es passend für den Steuersatz und 1 1/8" Gabeln Konusringe.
Einkerbungen auf der Gabel sehe ich keine, oder was versteht man unter geschlitzt?


----------



## Eike. (14. November 2010)

Nicht die Gabel sondern der Ring. Manchmal sind die Ringe eben keine kompletten Ringe sondern haben an einer Stelle einen kleinen Schlitz. Dadurch lassen die sich eben leichter montieren weil man sie nicht aufschlagen muss.


----------



## Eike. (18. November 2010)

Hat heute Abend jemand Lust auf einen Nightride? Da sieht man den grauen Himmel wenigstens nicht


----------



## overkill_KA (18. November 2010)

Nochmal zu meinem Problem.
Meine FOX 36 Van sollte mit passendem Konusring von Canyon passen oder?

Gruß


----------



## Eike. (18. November 2010)

Ja. Solang die Gabel keinen durchgehenden 1,5" Schaft hat ist es nur eine Frage der richtigen Lager bzw. des passenden Konusringes.


----------



## Rasender Robert (18. November 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hat heute Abend jemand Lust auf einen Nightride? Da sieht man den grauen Himmel wenigstens nicht



Wenn das Angebot noch steht ... ich wäre dabei! 18:30 würde mir als Startzeit gut passen, und dieses Mal verfahre ich mich auch nicht 

Robert


----------



## Eike. (18. November 2010)

Alles klar, 18:30 an der Hedwigsquelle.


----------



## Phil88 (18. November 2010)

@chinabrenner besteller:

hat von euch noch jemand bei dem händler in österreich bestellt? wenn ja wie lange hat das bei euch gedauert?


----------



## overkill_KA (18. November 2010)

Werd mal am Wochenende wenn ich endlich wieder einen Lötkolben hab meinen selbstbau auf Höchleistung schrauben. Fahr im Moment mit ~500lm nach Umbau sollten es dann 1000 sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillsrider (19. November 2010)

Phil88 schrieb:


> @chinabrenner besteller:
> 
> hat von euch noch jemand bei dem händler in österreich bestellt? wenn ja wie lange hat das bei euch gedauert?



Ich hab meine am 5.11. bezahlt. Is aber noch nich da. Ich hab dem Händler vor ein paar Tagen ne Mail geschickt. Hat auch direkt geantwortet und meinte er würde die Sendung in den nächsten Tagen rausgeben. Also ich meld mich auf alle Fälle wenn das Ding da is. Ich hoff das geht nich mehr so lange..


----------



## linnsche (22. November 2010)

yeaaah m eine Lampe ist da..leider musste ich zoll bezahlen..aber nur 10euro  yeaaah


----------



## Eike. (22. November 2010)

Dann muss es ja nur noch aufhören zu regnen  Musstest du das Paket in Karlsruhe beim Zollamt abholen oder hat der Postbote den Zoll kassiert?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. November 2010)

Am Sonntag soll es -4 Grad geben. Ist einer von euch so hart?


----------



## Eike. (22. November 2010)

Wenns dabei nicht regnet sicher. Für Schnee dürfts ja wahrscheinlich noch nicht reichen.


----------



## Heili (22. November 2010)

> Am Sonntag soll es -4 Grad geben.



- Uhrzeit?
- Wo?
- Regenkleidung?

Aber dabei wär ich schon


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. November 2010)

Laut Vorhersage bei donnerwetter.de bei uns in 76706 -4 Grad und Sonne. Dann wirds im PW oder im SchwaWa auch nicht mehr Niederschlag geben (hoffe ich).

Jedenfalls bin ich für den Tatort offen. Wenn Schnee liegen würde, wäre der BM wohl fällig, aber darauf kann ich auch noch bis Dezember oder Januar warten. 

Also: Bitte Tourenvorschläge machen (Shuttle- oder Gondeltouren bevorzugt, zur Not aber auch Uphill per Rad). ^^


----------



## Heili (22. November 2010)

Wenn du hoch Gondeln willst würde mir nur der Turmberg einfallen, was es da an Trails gibt weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. November 2010)

Heili schrieb:


> Wenn du hoch Gondeln willst würde mir nur der Turmberg einfallen, was es da an Trails gibt weiß ich aber nicht.



Ich glaube, wir müssen uns mal persönlich kennen lernen. Ich bringe dann auch mein Ironie-Schild mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heili (22. November 2010)

Ich wollte dich damit jetzt keineswegs angreifen, wenns so aussah tuts mir leid. 
Mir ist bloß auf die schnelle nichts andres eingefallen.
Also klär mich mal bitte auf, was genau verstehst du unter Gondeln? und wo wäre das möglich?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. November 2010)

*g* das meine ich ja mit Ironie. Mehr dazu am Sonntag. Und ich bin nicht angepisst. Im Gegenteil. 

Mach mal nen Tourenvorschlag ohne Gondel, aber mit Trails abwärts.


----------



## Heili (22. November 2010)

Fand Pfalz im Sommer ziemlich schön. Bergauf dann aber ohne Trails. Wäre wohl ziemlich nervig mit den Wurzeln.
Vielleicht fährt ja auch en Bus hoch? Eike weiß da bestimmt mehr 
Ansonsten bin ich noch nicht so viel rum gekommen. Bin aber für alles offen. Solange es nicht Fahrtechnisch zu anspruchsvoll wird. 
Wenn sich garnix finden lässt wäre da ja immernoch de gude, alde Wattkopf


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. November 2010)

Sorry, aber Wattkopf muss nicht sein, wenn ich schon mal Ausgang habe. 

Aber Du hast recht. Warum sollen wir uns den Kopf zerbrechen. Eike wird sich schon was einfallen lassen.


----------



## Eike. (22. November 2010)

Wir ham gerade mal Montach, bis zum nächsten Wochenende fließt noch viel Wasser die Alb runter. Bei dem Dauerregen erst recht.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. November 2010)

Das mit dem Wasser ist Spekulation.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil88 (22. November 2010)

bei so ner gondeltour wär ich auch am start =P
also ich würde auch irgendwas mitfahren am we. am liebsten so höhenmeter arm wie möglich 

btw: meine lampe is heute in österreich verschickt worden...

und jaa, eike wird das schon richten


----------



## Eike. (22. November 2010)

Tja dann brauchen wir wohl einen Lieferwagen und einen Fahrer  Ist vielleicht jemand bei Stadtmobil angemeldet?


----------



## overkill_KA (22. November 2010)

Warum bestellt ihr alle im Ausland?
In ebay gibts das ganze günstiger und noch dazu aus Deutschland.
http://cgi.ebay.de/SSCP7-LED-Beleuc...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item255f0d76b6


----------



## Eike. (22. November 2010)

GÃ¼nstiger? Direkt bei Dealextreme zahlt man je nach aktuellen Umrechnungskurs 50-60â¬.

 Auf dem Fremersberg liegt Schnee, so langsam wirds ernst.


----------



## overkill_KA (22. November 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Günstiger? Direkt bei Dealextreme zahlt man je nach aktuellen Umrechnungskurs 50-60.
> 
> Auf dem Fremersberg liegt Schnee



Ah gut auf dealextreme gibts die auch na dann.

Schnee


----------



## Phil88 (23. November 2010)

beginnen wir den tag mit einem ausdegehnten BÄÄÄÄÄHHHH!

in herrenalb hats gestern wohl auch geschneit, ist zwar anscheinend nich liegen geblieben, aber es geht ja schließlich ums prinzip


----------



## Eike. (23. November 2010)

Phil88 schrieb:


> in herrenalb hats gestern wohl auch geschneit, ist zwar anscheinend nich liegen geblieben



Doch, naja ein bischen, aber in den höheren Traillagen ist es schon richtig weiß. Mit gefrorenem Boden drunter wären das die idealen Bedingungen für eine schöne Schneetour aber mit der Motsche ist es wahrscheinlich eine reine Rutschpartie.

Das Langlauf-Center in Herrenwies rechnet damit nächste Woche den Loipenbetrieb aufnehmen zu können. Da ist wohl in nächster Zeit wieder verstärkt der Pfälzer Wald gefragt.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. November 2010)

Am Sonntag dann PW?


----------



## Heili (23. November 2010)

PW?
Sorry, steh aufm Schlauch


----------



## Eike. (23. November 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Am Sonntag dann PW?



Darauf wirds wohl hinauslaufen.

@Heili: Schau dir mal die letzte 2 Beiträge vor deinem an dann bekommst du es vielleicht raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heili (23. November 2010)

Pfälzerwald?

Aber der Beitrag mit dem Bild ist so depremierend


----------



## overkill_KA (23. November 2010)

Evtl bin ich auch mal wieder dabei.
Mein Konusring ist heut gekommen - fehlt noch der Bremsadapter.


----------



## linnsche (24. November 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Dann muss es ja nur noch aufhören zu regnen  Musstest du das Paket in Karlsruhe beim Zollamt abholen oder hat der Postbote den Zoll kassiert?


 ich musste es abholen :-( Aber hat ganz gut geklappt und 10euro sind echt super


----------



## hillsrider (24. November 2010)

Phil88 schrieb:


> btw: meine lampe is heute in österreich verschickt worden...



Meine wurde am Montag verschickt und is heute angekommen. Bzw. wäre. Genau genommen liegt sie jetzt im Paket-Shop der heute nachmittag natürlich zu hat. 

Scheint aber wohl echt so als hätten die Lieferschwierigkeiten gehabt.


----------



## Phil88 (24. November 2010)

meine kam auch heute mittag und wurde am montag verschickt...


----------



## vitaminc (24. November 2010)

bitte dann mal Erfahrungen zu der Chinafunsel posten. Danke!


----------



## .ExE (25. November 2010)

Das Wetter ist zum Heulen...


----------



## Waldgeist (25. November 2010)

.ExE schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist zum Heulen...



deswegen regnets ja auch 

Ich will ein Verdeck fürs Rad!


----------



## Eike. (25. November 2010)

Oben schneits wenigstens. Ich glaub am Wochenende eröffne ich die Schneeschuhsaison.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (25. November 2010)

vitaminc schrieb:


> bitte dann mal Erfahrungen zu der Chinafunsel posten. Danke!



Was willst Du denn wissen......


----------



## overkill_KA (25. November 2010)

Es schneit 
Besser als Regen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. November 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich glaub am Wochenende eröffne ich die Schneeschuhsaison.



Wolltest Du am Sonntag nicht ne Radtour anbieten?


----------



## Eike. (26. November 2010)

So ein handelsübliches Wochenende besteht ja nicht nur aus Sonntag.


----------



## Eike. (26. November 2010)

Um wegen *Sonntag* mal konkret zu werden, gibt es spezielle Zeit- oder sonstige WÃ¼nsche?
Sonst schlag ich einfach mal *Neustadt, 10:50 am Bahnhof bzw. fÃ¼r Autofahrer 11 Uhr am Sportplatz* (SauterstraÃe) vor. Abfahrt in Karlsruhe um 10:07. Wer schon eine KVV Netzkarte hat (Studis mit Studentenausweis und KVV Bescheinigung zum Beispiel) braucht zusÃ¤tzlich noch eine KVV Ãbergangskarte (*nicht* ErgÃ¤nzungskarte!!!) der Stufe Ã1 die man fÃ¼r 2,10â¬ an den Automaten in der Bahnhofshalle kaufen kann.
Die Tour wird dann je nach Bedingungen und Verfassung Ã¼ber *2 bis 3 HÃ¼gel mit grob 800hm* fÃ¼hren. Pfalzuntypisch werd ich bergauf eher auf Trails verzichten. Ist zwar schÃ¶n aber halt auch anstrengend und mit Schnee vermutlich eh nur halb so spaÃig wie Ã¼blich. Bergab sind selbstverstÃ¤ndlich Trails angesagt, welche genau schaun mer dann, WÃ¼nsche werden angenommen 
Eingeladen ist wie immer jeder der SpaÃ an Singletrails hat und sich die HÃ¶henmeter zutraut. Ums Tempo bergauf braucht sich dabei keiner Sorgen machen, wir kommen irgendwann an, wie zÃ¤hlt dabei nicht


----------



## Messerharry (26. November 2010)

bergab trau ich mir alle Höhen/tiefenmeter zu, nur hoch bin ich völlig abgeschlafft:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. November 2010)

Dabei. 11 Uhr am Sportplatz. Ist aber nicht Gimmeldingen, oder?


----------



## andi1969 (26. November 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Dabei. 11 Uhr am Sportplatz. Ist aber nicht Gimmeldingen, oder?



Neustadt.....


----------



## Eike. (26. November 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Dabei. 11 Uhr am Sportplatz. Ist aber nicht Gimmeldingen, oder?



Ne schon Neustadt. Zwischen dem Sportplatz und dem Freibad ist ein recht großer Parkplatz. Damit nicht doch jemand verloren geht, genau da. Wie man am besten hin kommt überlasse ich der Phantasie bzw. dem Navi des Fahrers


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. November 2010)

Ich war ja schon lange nicht mehr mit euch weg. Habt Ihr euch irgendwie verändert? Nicht dass ich da ein paar junge, gutaussehende Typen suche und nur eine Bande trauriger Gestalten antreffe, die auch nicht besser aussehen wie ich.


----------



## Eike. (26. November 2010)

So selten wie wir zusammen fahren erkennst du mich noch nicht mal am Bike weil ich jedes mal ein anderes hab


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. November 2010)

Das Speci hab ich schon gesehen, auch wenns damals etwas dunkel war. Angeber.


----------



## Eike. (26. November 2010)

Ach ich dachte das wär letztes Jahr gewesen. Na dann weißt du ja, dass du nach einer abgerissenen Gestalt auf einem blauen Enduro Ausschau halten musst. Dann war entweder meine Nacht zu kurz oder ein neustädter Gangmitglied hat mir das Rad geklaut


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. November 2010)

Wollte Heili nicht auch noch mit? Heili?


----------



## Phil88 (27. November 2010)

bei mir wirds leider doch nix 
irgendwie hat mich die uni mehr im griff als ich sie...


----------



## Don Stefano (27. November 2010)

Ich fahr auch noch mit! 

Warum treffen wir uns nicht gleich beim Gemüsefuzzi?

_Edith sagt: Ich könnte auch 2 Rider und Bikes ab Bahnhof Mühlburg bzw. Macces mitnehmen. Isch abe gar keine Monatsticket._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Messerharry (27. November 2010)

Hi Don,
da es mir heut mit den Brasi´s zu knapp war, würd ich morgen mitfahren.
Hast den mitfahr Platz noch frei?


----------



## Heili (27. November 2010)

Ja, wollte :/
Zu viel zu tun für die liebe Schule


----------



## Don Stefano (27. November 2010)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Hast den mitfahr Platz noch frei?


Klar, so viele Anmeldungen gab's hier noch nicht.


----------



## Eike. (27. November 2010)

Von mir aus auch beim Gemüsedealer, das tut sich ja nicht viel. 

@Stefan
Das nehm ich wie immer gerne an. 10:15 beim McDonalds?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. November 2010)

Also um 11 beim Gemüsehändler. Gibt's Mittagspause auf einer Hütte oder muss ich Vesper mitnehmen?


----------



## Eike. (27. November 2010)

Kommt auf die Strecke an. Wenn eine Hütte am Weg liegt von mir aus gerne. Wenn wir meine ursprüngliche Idee (Weinbiet und Königsberg/gelber Punkt) ein bischen erweitern könnten wir in der Hellerhütte einkehren.


----------



## Messerharry (28. November 2010)

Ich bin leider auch RAUS!
Mir ist was dazwischen gekommen, nächstes mal wieder.


----------



## overkill_KA (28. November 2010)

Hat jemand eine Empfehlung bezüglich Federn für FOX36. Im Moment ist eine blaue (82-95kg) bei mir verbaut. Die ist mir (70kg)  allerdings viel zu hart.

Ich steh zwischen der Entscheidung:
lilane Feder (52-70kg) oder blaue Feder (70-82kg)

Ich bevorzuge es eigentlich wenn die Gabel butterweich anspricht, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob es da evtl Probleme geben könnte mit der lilanen Feder.


----------



## KA-Biker (28. November 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Empfehlung bezüglich Federn für FOX36. Im Moment ist eine blaue (82-95kg) bei mir verbaut. Die ist mir (70kg) allerdings viel zu hart.
> 
> Ich steh zwischen der Entscheidung:
> lilane Feder (52-70kg) oder blaue Feder (70-82kg)
> ...


 
Ich würde die lilane Feder nehmen, denn mit den zahlreichen Verstellmöglichkeiten der Fox 36 kannst du die Gabel immer noch ein bisschen härter stellen wenn Sie dir zu weich sein sollte.
Ich hab auch die lilane genommen bei der  Fox 40, aber ich wieg ja auch nur 60kg. Endlich hab ich mal keine Probleme durch mein Fliegengewicht.

Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (29. November 2010)

Bin wieder einsatzbereit.
Wer hat Lust morgen zu fahren? Etwas kleines, nicht soo anstregendes. Muss nach meinen fast 2 Monaten Pause langsam beginnen 

Würde gerne gegen 15/16Uhr fahren. Von mir aus danach auch gerne auf einen Glühwein auf den Weihnachtsmarkt.

PS: kann man mit einer Coil Gabel auch einen Durchschlag bekommen?


----------



## Eike. (29. November 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> PS: kann man mit einer Coil Gabel auch einen Durchschlag bekommen?



Klar, das hat mit der Art des Federelementes nichts zu tun. Wenn die einwirkende Kraft größer ist als die Federkraft bei maximaler Auslenkung (=Federweg) machts rums.


----------



## overkill_KA (29. November 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Klar, das hat mit der Art des Federelementes nichts zu tun. Wenn die einwirkende Kraft größer ist als die Federkraft bei maximaler Auslenkung (=Federweg) machts rums.



Ok. 
D.h. einfach die Feder ausprobieren?
Hat nicht zufällig jemand eine lilane Feder da?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. November 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Hat nicht zufällig jemand eine lilane Feder da?



Warum machst Du so wegen der Farbe rum? Die sieht man im verbauten Zustand ja eh nicht.


----------



## Eike. (30. November 2010)




----------



## Krustenking (30. November 2010)

Jeeehaa, hab seit heute den Chinascheinwerfer, hat auch nur genau einen Monat gedauert bis er da war ...war sogar Zollfrei.
Ab jetzt bin ich dann auch bei Dunkelheit zu allen Schandtaten bereit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (30. November 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Warum machst Du so wegen der Farbe rum? Die sieht man im verbauten Zustand ja eh nicht.





Die Farbe kennzeichnet die verschiedenen Federhärten.

Fährt jemand gg 16Uhr?


----------



## Eike. (30. November 2010)

Ich bin erstmal außer Gefecht. Pünktlich mit dem ersten Schnee kam auch die erste Erkältung daher. Nichts dramatisches aber das will ich erstmal los werden bevor es schlimmer wird. Schneetechnisch dürfte es am Wattkopf zur Zeit noch gehen.


----------



## johans (30. November 2010)

War heut aufm Wattkopf, die erste Spur in den Schnee am SMDH gezogen 

Hat jemand ne Ahnung was da für brauner Staub auf dem Schnee liegt? Hab sowas noch nie gesehn, hab mich echt gefragt was das sein könnte.


----------



## Phil88 (30. November 2010)

bestimmt terror-staub. informiert den geheimdienst! 

is des so feines zeugs oder eher was grobes? weil des grobe zeug hab ich im winter schon öfters ma rumfliegen sehn im schnee, könnte so samen zeugs aus zapfen oda sowas sein...


----------



## Heili (30. November 2010)

Also als ich letzte Woche ne kleine Runde fahren war, waren se am Wattkopf grad am Kalken. Kann sein, dass das Kalk das die verwenden aus irgend einem Grund braun ist.


----------



## overkill_KA (30. November 2010)

Bin heute Energy Race gefahren. Schneehöhe auf dem Kreuzelberg zwischen 8-10cm. 
War noch ganz in Ordnung zum fahren. Das erste steile Stück war allerdings arg rutschig.

Wann fahr ihr das nächst Mal?


----------



## LittleBoomer (30. November 2010)

johans schrieb:


> War heut aufm Wattkopf, die erste Spur in den Schnee am SMDH gezogen
> 
> Hat jemand ne Ahnung was da für brauner Staub auf dem Schnee liegt? Hab sowas noch nie gesehn, hab mich echt gefragt was das sein könnte.



Ja, es wurde alles eingekalkt. Eine Woche Hubschrauber und ein paar Tage Laster im Wald haben das mit Asche versetzte Kalkzeug verblasen.  Hilft gegen die Übersäuerung des Bodens. Für die Übersäuerung sind übrigends Hubschrauber und Laster verantwortlich ;-)

Grüße und schöne Snowrides

LittleBoomer


----------



## Phil88 (30. November 2010)

also ich bekomm bei den temperaturen schon auf weg in die uni s kotzen. 5 minuten aufm city-bike und ich hab absolut kein bock mehr auf frische luft...
findet ihr die kälte auch so unangenehm? oda mach ich was falsch?


----------



## Eike. (30. November 2010)

Ach das milde Lüftchen, geh mal bei -15°C Ski fahren - *das* ist frische Luft


----------



## overkill_KA (1. Dezember 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ach das milde Lüftchen, geh mal bei -15°C Ski fahren - *das* ist frische Luft



Richtig bei -18°C offenen Sessellift fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (1. Dezember 2010)

-39°C	 den obersten Hemdknopf schließen.


----------



## overkill_KA (1. Dezember 2010)

mal eine Frage wo fahrt ihr wenn so viel Schnee liegt. Alles über 600m ü. NN. ist ja eingeschneit. 

Eike bist du zufällig am Wochenende mit deiner Kamera unterwegs?


----------



## Phil88 (1. Dezember 2010)

ich war auch schon bei -15° auf 3000, im schnee, stundenlang ski gefahrn, so ist es ja nich, aber die kälte im moment kommt mir irgendwie so ekelhaft vor wie noch nie.


----------



## KA-Biker (1. Dezember 2010)

Phil88 schrieb:


> aber die kälte im moment kommt mir irgendwie so ekelhaft vor wie noch nie.


 
me, too.


----------



## Eike. (1. Dezember 2010)

Am besten kann man zur Zeit in der Pfalz fahren. Da liegt noch nicht so viel Schnee und es geht ja sowieso nicht so hoch rauf.
Was ich am Wochenende mach weis ich noch nicht, hängt auch vom Wetter ab.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Dezember 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Am besten kann man zur Zeit in der Pfalz fahren. Da liegt noch nicht so viel Schnee und es geht ja sowieso nicht so hoch rauf.
> Was ich am Wochenende mach weis ich noch nicht, hängt auch vom Wetter ab.



Da gibts doch die "Rund um den Stabenberg"-Tages-Tour, oder?


----------



## overkill_KA (2. Dezember 2010)

heute jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Eike. (2. Dezember 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Da gibts doch die "Rund um den Stabenberg"-Tages-Tour, oder?



Wenn man die Benjental-Intensiventdeckung weglässt kann man bestimmt auch eine Halbtagestour draus machen. Allerdings besteht dann die akute Gefahr auch bergauf fahren zu müssen


----------



## Waldgeist (2. Dezember 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> heute jemand unterwegs?



ja, ich mit KVV bergauf und bergab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .ExE (2. Dezember 2010)

Von euch geht keiner zum Spinning vom MTB Club Karlsruhe oder?


----------



## overkill_KA (2. Dezember 2010)

Würd wieder nach die 4 losgehen.
Wattkopf

Jemand Lust?


----------



## Eike. (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich spinn doch nicht 
Komm übrigens gerade vom Wattkopf zurück, allerdings zu Fuß. Die Schneebedingungen sehen ideal aus. Nur rund 10cm und trocken. Eine einzige Bikespur hab ich vom Wattkopf runter zur Kaisereiche gesehen, es gibt also sogar noch unberührte Wege.


----------



## overkill_KA (2. Dezember 2010)

Meine Spur wird man nicht finden, war doch etwas zu demotiviert alleine zu fahren 

Ist bald wieder eine Fotosession geplant?


----------



## Heili (2. Dezember 2010)

Also ich werd am Samstag fahren.
Voraussichtlich so gegen 11-12 Uhr.
Fänd so en paar Fotos auch mal ganz geil ;D


----------



## overkill_KA (2. Dezember 2010)

Heili schrieb:


> Also ich werd am Samstag fahren.
> Voraussichtlich so gegen 11-12 Uhr.
> Fänd so en paar Fotos auch mal ganz geil ;D



passt bei mir ich bin dabei
Bitte was FF und Protektorentaugliches, will mal meine neuen ausprobieren 

Fotos im Schnee wären geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heili (2. Dezember 2010)

Wattkopf halt


----------



## overkill_KA (2. Dezember 2010)

Ja von mir aus 
Ich hatte dieses Jahr noch keinen Glühwein ist 12Uhr zu früh zum trinken?


----------



## Heili (2. Dezember 2010)

Achwas, ein Glühwein auf die Heimfahrt passt


----------



## overkill_KA (2. Dezember 2010)

Hört sich gut an 
Meinst du man kann Hinterradversetzen noch anwenden? Wegen der Glätte/schnee mein ich.


----------



## Heili (2. Dezember 2010)

keine
Ahnung 
wird man dann sehn, denke aber es wird schon noch bgehn, solange es nicht komplett vereist ist.
Wann/Wo treffen wir uns dann?


----------



## overkill_KA (2. Dezember 2010)

11Uhr entweder unten bei der Auffahrt Kaisereiche oder oben selbst, je nach dem von wo du kommst.


----------



## Heili (2. Dezember 2010)

11 Uhr wird knapp.
geht auch so 11:45-12:00 Uhr?
Denke Parkplatz wirds beste sein.


----------



## overkill_KA (2. Dezember 2010)

Ja geht auch je früher desto besser. 
OK Treffpunkt Parkplatz.
Uhrzeit 11:50?


----------



## Heili (2. Dezember 2010)

Jo, sowas um den dreh rum 
Bis dann


----------



## overkill_KA (2. Dezember 2010)

Alles klar. 
Wer noch Lust hat:
*Samstag, 4.12.2010, 11:50, Parkplatz Kaisereiche, hauptsächlich Trails*

Kameras sind gern gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (2. Dezember 2010)

Mal schauen, wenn ich bis dahin noch nicht fitt genug zum Biken bin komm ich vielleicht mit der Knipse mit.
Auf den Weg vom Bismarckturm zur Kaisereiche könnte man sicher auch Nachts sehr geile Aufnahmen machen wenn wir ein paar Leute mit Beleuchtung zusammenkriegen.


----------



## overkill_KA (3. Dezember 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Mal schauen, wenn ich bis dahin noch nicht fitt genug zum Biken bin komm ich vielleicht mit der Knipse mit.
> Auf den Weg vom Bismarckturm zur Kaisereiche könnte man sicher auch Nachts sehr geile Aufnahmen machen wenn wir ein paar Leute mit Beleuchtung zusammenkriegen.



Sag dann gerade bescheidt ob wir warten sollen.

Ich hätte im Moment nur meine EVO X, weil die andere Lampe gerade auseinandergebaut ist.


----------



## .ExE (3. Dezember 2010)

Warum zum Teufel muss ich am Wochenende so viel lernen??? Aber des wird doch hoffentlich nicht eure letzte Fotosession sein oder?


----------



## Eike. (3. Dezember 2010)

Für eine richtige Tour reicht es noch nicht, ich bin morgen also dabei. Ob mit Rad oder nur zu Fuß zu fotografieren seh ich dann, zum Treffpunkt hab ichs ja nicht weit. 

Für Nachtaufnahmen könnte ich auch eine DX verleihen, wenn ich Fotografiere kann ich eh nicht selber fahren. Drei bis vier Fahrer wären schon gut, mehr natürlich nicht verkehrt.


----------



## overkill_KA (3. Dezember 2010)

Bin mal gespannt was ich technisch noch drauf habe. Energy Race ist ja keine große Herausforderung.


----------



## Eike. (3. Dezember 2010)

Nicht-schwarze Klamotten wären von Vorteil. Gerade Winterbilder brauchen ein bischen Farbe.


----------



## overkill_KA (3. Dezember 2010)

Orangene Jacke, Hose entscheide ich spontan.


----------



## hillsrider (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich denk ich werd morgen ein bisschen im Bergwald und in Stupferich rumfahrn. Ist aber weitgehend trailfrei  Wenn wer mit will einfach melden, mit der Zeit bin ich variabel, sollte nur nicht vormittags sein.


----------



## overkill_KA (4. Dezember 2010)

hillsrider schrieb:


> Ich denk ich werd morgen ein bisschen im Bergwald und in Stupferich rumfahrn. Ist aber weitgehend trailfrei  Wenn wer mit will einfach melden, mit der Zeit bin ich variabel, sollte nur nicht vormittags sein.



Heut *11:50 Kaisereiche* , wenn du Lust hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillsrider (4. Dezember 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Heut *11:50 Kaisereiche* , wenn du Lust hast.



Lust hätte ich schon gehabt aber mir war gestern schon klar, dass ich frühestens dann audaufstehe wenn ihr euch trefft :-D


----------



## Eike. (4. Dezember 2010)

Et voilá



 

 

 

 



@overkill_KA & Heili
Die restlichen Bilder lade ich auf meinen Webspace und schick euch dann den Link zum Download.


----------



## Heili (4. Dezember 2010)

Wurden ja doch nicht so düster


----------



## Eike. (4. Dezember 2010)

Auf dem Kameradisplay wirken sie immer etwas dunkel und am PC kann man auch noch einiges rausholen.


----------



## SLXDriver (4. Dezember 2010)

HEy ihr beiden, ne runde SMDH? Hab meine Reba jetzt repariert und auf 120


----------



## Eike. (4. Dezember 2010)

Reba? Was ist denn mit dem Torque? Klingt wieder was komisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. Dezember 2010)

Fw wird überbewertet.


----------



## SLXDriver (4. Dezember 2010)

Torque ist bei der Reparatur und hör auf darauf rumzureiten

nein FW ist wichtig!  Davor hatte ich nur 6cm


----------



## Eike. (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich wollte ja nur wissen warum du nicht darauf herumreitest.

Und wieder ein Fünfer in die Wortspielkasse


----------



## kermit* (4. Dezember 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Et voilá
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist das denn für eine knallige (Soft-Shell?)Jacke? Schaut ja schick aus


----------



## overkill_KA (5. Dezember 2010)

kermit* schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine knallige (Soft-Shell?)Jacke? Schaut ja schick aus



Ist eine Quechua Bionassay Softshell Jacke. Farbe ist leucht orange.


----------



## matou (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich wusste garnicht, dass Decathlon mittlerweile ordentliche Klamotten hat. Hast du online oder vor Ort in BAD gekauft?


----------



## SLXDriver (5. Dezember 2010)

Klamotten sind ned schlecht, Bikes auch nicht, nur der Service!....

In Baden-Baden ist ein Decathlon soweit ich weiß


----------



## overkill_KA (5. Dezember 2010)

matou schrieb:


> Ich wusste garnicht, dass Decathlon mittlerweile ordentliche Klamotten hat. Hast du online oder vor Ort in BAD gekauft?



Ich hab die orangene im Internet bestellt und die gleiche in schwarze habe ich für den Alltag, die habe ich in Baden-Baden gekauft.

Wenn du im Internet bestellst bekommst du einen Rücksendeaufkleber für Gratisretoure. Ich würde aber empfehlen die Jacke anzuprobieren, da sie recht kurz ist.

Qualität ist gut, Nähte sind leider nicht verschweißt und nach 30min im Regen ist die Jacke nass, aber für den Preis völlig ok.


----------



## hillsrider (5. Dezember 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Et voilá
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vedammt ich hätte doch mitfahren sollen


----------



## SLXDriver (6. Dezember 2010)

Haha 
@ Eike:
Heute kam ne Mail von Canyon:
Wir haben bei der RS Totem einen Defekt festgestellt, die Gabel hat eine defekte Luftkammer und wird zu RS geschickt.
Und das hab ich ned mal als kaputt angegeben^^ hatte ne vorahnung dachte aber es sei normal...
Außerdem war meine Vorderbremse hin, vllt auch luft drinnen, druckpunkt gab es keinen mehr, konnte bis zum Lenker durchdrücken und es hat nicht gebremst^^
Dann war noch ein Knacken im Rahmen, das immer schlimmer wurde mit der Zeit...

SO Eike, mowl jetzt 

gruß ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich dachte das wäre eine Coilgabel gewesen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. Dezember 2010)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> @ Eike:
> Heute kam ne Mail von Canyon:
> ...RS Totem...Defekt festgestellt...defekte Luftkammer ...zu RS geschickt... kaputt ...hatte ne vorahnung dachte aber es sei normal... Vorderbremse ... druckpunkt gab es keinen ... bis zum Lenker durchdrücken ... Knacken ...
> 
> gruß ^^



Und der Sattel?


----------



## SLXDriver (6. Dezember 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich dachte das wäre eine Coilgabel gewesen



Ne solo Air ^^ Ich bin ein wenig enttäuscht, ist die Simpelste Air-technik von RS und ist nach nem Monat undicht ^^

@ Dirk
Wir sprechen uns noch ..............^^


----------



## KA-Biker (7. Dezember 2010)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Ne solo Air ^^ Ich bin ein wenig enttäuscht, ist die Simpelste Air-technik von RS und ist nach nem Monat undicht ^^
> 
> @ Dirk
> Wir sprechen uns noch ..............^^


 

@Kai: Na, da kann man nur hoffen das mein Toruqe besser fährt.^^ Warten wir es ab


----------



## SLXDriver (7. Dezember 2010)

Psst das darf doch keiner wissen


----------



## KA-Biker (7. Dezember 2010)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Psst das darf doch keiner wissen


 

Hier dringt nichts nach außen..


----------



## SLXDriver (7. Dezember 2010)

Ist nur das Internet, 100% Annonym


----------



## Saci (8. Dezember 2010)

@ Kai, na dann wart mal ab  ob die "Simpelste [DUAL-]Air-technik" nach nem Monat auch noch fit is - aber da war ja ein "fach"mann am werk


----------



## SLXDriver (8. Dezember 2010)

Das Hält!!!! 

Macht echt super viel Spaß damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (8. Dezember 2010)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Ne solo Air ^^ Ich bin ein wenig enttäuscht, ist die Simpelste Air-technik von RS und ist nach nem Monat undicht ^^
> 
> @ Dirk
> Wir sprechen uns noch ..............^^



*Hast auch 5ml Öl in die Lufkammer geschüttet.......So als Tipp fürs nächste mal. *


----------



## funbiker9 (8. Dezember 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> @Kai: Na, da kann man nur hoffen das mein Toruqe besser fährt.^^ Warten wir es ab



Aha ein Canyon also 
Welches Torque wird es denn?

Gruß


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Dezember 2010)

Fährt am Sonntag einer mit mir ne Tour von der Quelle der Seelen zum Toten Mann und zurück? Der Mitfahrer sollte allerdings ortskundig sein, ich bin es nämlich nicht.


----------



## Eike. (8. Dezember 2010)

Fürs Wochenende sieht es ja eher nach Schlammschlacht aus.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Dezember 2010)

Feigling.


----------



## KA-Biker (8. Dezember 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Aha ein Canyon also
> Welches Torque wird es denn?
> 
> Gruß


 

Shit..., das wohl gehüttete Geheimnis.
FRX 9.0 LTD hab ich mir mal bestellt zur Ansicht und zur Probefahrt.
Der wirklich unschlagbare Preis, hat mich vom DH720 und dem Berga Straitline abgebracht.
Abwarten obs was taugt. Ich hab ja schon eines aus Koblenz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (8. Dezember 2010)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Hast auch 5ml Öl in die Lufkammer geschüttet.......So als Tipp fürs nächste mal. *




WTF?
Kennen wir uns? Ich hab mit der Gabel rein gar nichts gemacht...!! 

Wenn das keine Anschuldigung oder Behauptung ist, wie ich es da rauslese und es nur ein Tipp sein soll, danke

hab ich nicht und werde ich auch nicht tun ^^


----------



## SLXDriver (8. Dezember 2010)

@ Dirk ich würd vielleicht mitfahren


----------



## funbiker9 (8. Dezember 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Shit..., das wohl gehüttete Geheimnis.
> FRX 9.0 LTD hab ich mir mal bestellt zur Ansicht und zur Probefahrt.
> Der wirklich unschlagbare Preis, hat mich vom DH720 und dem Berga Straitline abgebracht.
> Abwarten obs was taugt. Ich hab ja schon eines aus Koblenz.



Fette Kiste... vor allem die Austattung und der Preis sind ein Traum. Wenn du mal einen Fahr-eindruck hast, gib Bescheid. Würde mich interessieren.

Gruß


----------



## hillsrider (8. Dezember 2010)

@Dirk:
Was meinst mit Quelle der Seelen?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Dezember 2010)

@SLX
Ich schick Dir am Sa ne PM zur Abstimmung

@hillsrider
Hedwigsquelle.


----------



## hillsrider (8. Dezember 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> @SLX
> Ich schick Dir am Sa ne PM zur Abstimmung
> 
> @hillsrider
> Hedwigsquelle.



Achso  Ich dachts mir ja, wär aber bescheuert gewesen, wenns falsch gewesen wäre und wir dann völlig aneinander vorbeigeredet hätten 

Naja evtl. wäre ich auch dabei, aber sicher weiß ich das noch nicht. Achja und auskennen tu ich mich da auch kein bisschen  Kenne den Toten Mann nur vom hören. 
Die Energy Race Strecke soll ja auch ganz intressant sein, genauso wie die Ettlinger Linie. Kann man das ganze in einer Tour kombinieren? Oder liegen die Sachen da zu weit auseinander oder sind zu lang?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Dezember 2010)

Mit dem Energierace kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber die Ettlinger Linie ist auch da oben. Ich bin die Tour auch schon mehrere Male gefahren, nur leider habe ich eine Orientierung wie eine Bushaltestelle. 

Quelle der Seelen kommt von hier.


----------



## Eike. (8. Dezember 2010)

Energyrace Strecke interessant? Gut, ich bin nicht auf dem Laufenden aber soweit ich weis wurde die seit dem ersten mal nicht nennenswert verändert und damals war sie wirklich öde. An der Ettlinger Linie fährt man allerdings direkt vorbei, die lässt sich also problemlos einbauen. Danach biegt aber besser rechts statt links ab und fährt über den Toten Mann ins Albtal runter.
Wenn der Boden bis dahin wieder friert wär ich auch dabei aber sonst lass ich ganz gepflegt den Warmduscher raushängen


----------



## andi1969 (9. Dezember 2010)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> WTF?
> Kennen wir uns? Ich hab mit der Gabel rein gar nichts gemacht...!!
> 
> Wenn das keine Anschuldigung oder Behauptung ist, wie ich es da rauslese und es nur ein Tipp sein soll, danke
> ...



*Wenn ich Dir ans Bein pinkel wollte .....merkst Du das schon......war als Tipp gedacht.
Damit schmiert´s Du die O-Ringe in der Luftkammer, ergo weniger Verschleiß. Altes RS Problem .......*


----------



## SLXDriver (9. Dezember 2010)

Hey,
Naja kam für mich irgendwie so rüber 
Mhmmm naja jetzt hat RS das Problem erstmal ^^
Finds schon irgendwie ne frechheit das die so schnell kaputt geh, wurde praktisch nicht gefahren^^...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (9. Dezember 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Energyrace Strecke interessant?


Kenn' ich auch ganz anders.

Ich bin am WE auch unterwegs, zur Not in de Palz.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. Dezember 2010)

Kann leider nur Sonntag Mittag irgendwann ab 14 Uhr. Wo ist mir egal.


----------



## overkill_KA (10. Dezember 2010)

Sonntag wäre ich evtl dabei.


----------



## hillsrider (10. Dezember 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Kann leider nur Sonntag Mittag irgendwann ab 14 Uhr. Wo ist mir egal.



Okay, bei mir würd das passen aber kommt auch bisschen aufs Wetter bzw den Boden an :-D


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. Dezember 2010)

Sonntag wird Schlammschlacht. Alles andere wäre sich selbst belogen.


----------



## overkill_KA (10. Dezember 2010)

Was schlagt ihr vor? Wohin fahren am Sonntag?
Von mir aus können wir Richtung Dobel, da liegt Schnee


----------



## overkill_KA (12. Dezember 2010)

Also heut fällt bei mir doch flach- Schule geht vor.


----------



## SLXDriver (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin noch sau müde und muss noch nen Haufen lernen, hab nen Test morgen vergessen >.<....

sorry Dirk, das nächste mal bin ich dann dabei!

gruß


----------



## Eike. (12. Dezember 2010)

Außerdem schiffts. Da muss man bei den Temperaturen schon ein ganz harter Hund sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillsrider (12. Dezember 2010)

Bei dem Wetter hab ich ehrlich gesagt auch absolut keinen Bock... Nass von oben UND unten is einfach *******.. In diesem Sinne einen schönen Sonntag noch... -.-


----------



## SLXDriver (12. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt muss nur noch Dirk es verkraften^^


----------



## andi1969 (12. Dezember 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Außerdem schiffts. Da muss man bei den Temperaturen schon ein ganz harter Hund sein



*wau wauSie haben gerufen*


----------



## overkill_KA (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich war heut doch noch oben. War gut das wir nicht alle gegangen sind manche Trails waren wirklich unbefahrbar. Treppentrail ging gut, SMDH war mir zu weit, Serpentinentrail sah auch nicht wirklich gut aus. 

Im Anhang mal ein paar Bilder von danach.






Die Bremse sah ziemlich heiß aus:


----------



## SLXDriver (12. Dezember 2010)

Bist du eigentlich zufrieden mit dem Service von Canyon @ overkill_ka?


----------



## overkill_KA (12. Dezember 2010)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Bist du eigentlich zufrieden mit dem Service von Canyon @ overkill_ka?



Hab mit meinem Rad keine Probleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (12. Dezember 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Hab mit meinem Rad keine Probleme




....das hört man gerne. Ich kann gegen mein Nerve auch nichts sagen. Seit die Fox-Gabel weg ist ist alles tiptop.
Deswegen gibts jetzt wieder ein Canyon,....mit Fox Gabel


----------



## overkill_KA (12. Dezember 2010)

Also ich fahr auch Canyon mit Fox - keine Probleme 

Zum Service: Canyon antwortet auf Mails sehr schnell. Haben bei mir einen Tag gebraucht.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Dezember 2010)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Jetzt muss nur noch Dirk es verkraften^^



Mich hats auch erwischt.   Da kam deine PM grad recht.


----------



## Eike. (13. Dezember 2010)

Heute Abend jemand Lust auf einen kleinen Nightride am Wattkopf? Ich hoff ja, dass der Boden inzwischen wieder gefroren und damit recht griffig ist.


----------



## SLXDriver (13. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du licht hast mach ich ma mit ^^


----------



## Eike. (13. Dezember 2010)

Die Sigma Mirage kann ich verleihen, aber ohne Helmhalterung, die brauch ich selber.


----------



## Krustenking (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich wart grad noch auf mein Verlängerungskabel...aber sobald das da ist bin ich potentiell dabei.


----------



## Eike. (13. Dezember 2010)

Die Woche soll das Wetter ja besser sein als die letzte und vor allem ist es kalt genug, dass die ganze Motsche auffriert. Es dürfte also noch mehr Gelegenheiten geben.
Wie wärs denn Mittwoch oder Donnerstag? Es wäre schön mal eine größere Gruppe zusammen zu bekommen. Besonders nachts machts dann mehr Spaß.

Wie gesagt, ich hab noch eine Mirage Evo mit EvoX Zusatzscheinwerfer die ich verleihen kann. Für das was hier am Wattkopf los ist reicht die vollkommen aus.


----------



## Krustenking (13. Dezember 2010)

Klingt super, am Donnerstag wär ich dabei, vorrausgesetzt mein Kabel ist bis dahin da (heute kam die email von Hermes dass es unterwegs ist).


----------



## Don Stefano (13. Dezember 2010)

Nächste Woche hab ich Ferien!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (14. Dezember 2010)

Den *Donnerstag* behalten wir mal im Auge, jeder der eine eingermaßen taugliche Beleuchtung hat ist eingeladen. Hier haben doch in letzter Zeit mehrere begeistert mitgeteilt endlich den Chinabrenner bekommen zu haben, das Ding will auch benutzt werden 
Wenn jemand keine Trails fahren will findet sich dafür auch eine Lösung. Im Dunkeln fahr ich sowieso meistens nur die Trails vom Bismarckturm nach Ettlingen und da kann man ja auch über den Forstweg runter.
Als Richtwert sag ich mal *19 Uhr an der Hedwigsquelle* aber das kann ganz demokratisch auch noch angepasst werden.
Als zusätzlichen Anreiz könnte ich auch eine Thermoskanne mit Glühwein einpacken 

Kommt davon abgesehen *heute Abend *jemand mit in den frischen Schnee? Viel ist es nicht und der Boden sollte jetzt gut griffig sein.


----------



## overkill_KA (14. Dezember 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Den *Donnerstag* behalten wir mal im Auge, jeder der eine eingermaßen taugliche Beleuchtung hat ist eingeladen. Hier haben doch in letzter Zeit mehrere begeistert mitgeteilt endlich den Chinabrenner bekommen zu haben, das Ding will auch benutzt werden
> Wenn jemand keine Trails fahren will findet sich dafür auch eine Lösung. Im Dunkeln fahr ich sowieso meistens nur die Trails vom Bismarckturm nach Ettlingen und da kann man ja auch über den Forstweg runter.
> Als Richtwert sag ich mal *19 Uhr an der Hedwigsquelle* aber das kann ganz demokratisch auch noch angepasst werden.
> Als zusätzlichen Anreiz könnte ich auch eine Thermoskanne mit Glühwein einpacken
> ...



Je nach dem wie es schulisch aussieht bin ich dabei. Allerdings wahrscheinlich nur mit MirageX. 

guten Glühwein gibts auch aufm Weihnachtsmarkt beim Ettli 

Mal eine Frage: Gibt es bei uns in der Nähe auch Rennen die für Enduro/leichtes FR sind?
Weil ich kenn nur DH oder XC Races und beides sagt mir nicht zu, bzw ich hab dafür das falsche Rad.


----------



## SLXDriver (14. Dezember 2010)

Oh -.- Ich muss Donnerstag dringend wieder in die Fahrschule, würdet ihr auch ab 20 Uhr fahren?

gruß


----------



## overkill_KA (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich nicht ist mir zu spät


----------



## Eike. (15. Dezember 2010)

Für morgen Abend ist starker Schneefall vorhergesagt. Das hat zwar auch seinen Reiz aber mit Helmlampe sieht man dann fast nichts mehr. Deswegen würde ich vorschlagen auf den Freitag zu verschieben wenn dann nicht zuviel Schnee liegt.
Ich will heute nachmittag mal auf den Wattkopf, wenn jemand mit will einfach bescheid sagen.


----------



## overkill_KA (15. Dezember 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Für morgen Abend ist starker Schneefall vorhergesagt. Das hat zwar auch seinen Reiz aber mit Helmlampe sieht man dann fast nichts mehr. Deswegen würde ich vorschlagen auf den Freitag zu verschieben wenn dann nicht zuviel Schnee liegt.
> Ich will heute nachmittag mal auf den Wattkopf, wenn jemand mit will einfach bescheid sagen.



Freitag und heute geht bei mir nicht.

Ich würd sagen wir sprechen uns wegen Donnerstag am besten gegen 4 ab?


----------



## Krustenking (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich kann auch weder heute noch Freitag. Wär dafür dass wir am Donnerstag fahren, falls es entgegen der Meldung doch nicht stark schneit. Ich unterstreiche den Vorschlag von overkill_ka, am besten Donnerstag Mittag mal ausm Fenster kucken und dann absprechen.


----------



## Eike. (15. Dezember 2010)

Ok, dann wie gehabt am Donnerstag wenn die Bedingungen passen.


----------



## Rasender Robert (15. Dezember 2010)

Wenn es nicht zu starkt schneit bin ich morgen dabei! Allerdings kann ich auch erst ab 20:00.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (15. Dezember 2010)

Fahr dann doch mit SLX Driver zusammen. 
Was steht morgen bei denen an die gg 18Uhr fahren? Wattkopf, wenn ja welche Trail.


----------



## Eike. (15. Dezember 2010)

Bisher war eigentlich von 19 Uhr die Rede. Am besten sagt einfach mal jeder der mit will wann er morgen kann, vielleicht bekommen wir ja doch noch alle zusammen.
Was genau gefahren wird sehen wir dann. Ich war heute auf dem oberen Teil vom SMDH und den beiden Bismarcktrails. Der Gripp war super, ließ sich eigentlich wie ohne Schnee fahren. Bergauf ist es halt schon bei dem wenigen Schnee heute deutlich anstrengender aber kein Problem mit nem kleinen Gang.
Nach der Wettervorhersage befürchte ich allerdings, dass es eh nichts wird. Selbst heute, wo es nur leicht geschneit hat hab ich mit Licht schon nicht wirklich viel gesehen.

Apropo gesehen, ein Tipp für alle die im Dunkeln besser gesehen werden wollen ohne Reflektoren ans Bike zu schrauben. Ich hab Streifen von dieser Folie auf die Felgen geklebt. Am Tag ist die einfach schwarz und kaum zu sehen aber wenn im Dunkeln Licht drauf fällt leuchtet sie weiß/silber. Das ist vielleicht nicht so gut wie Katzenaugen aber besser als nichts und teuer ist es auch nicht.


----------



## overkill_KA (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich kann ab 18Uhr


----------



## Krustenking (15. Dezember 2010)

Mein Kabel ist heute gekommen, somit hält mich nichts mehr auf. Ich kann alles was ich morgen vorhab so hinschieben wies mir passt, bin also völlig frei was die Uhrzeit angeht. Aber eigentlich wär mir gegen 19.00 auch lieber als 20.00.


----------



## Rasender Robert (16. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir gehts leider erst ab 20:00.

Robert


----------



## Eike. (16. Dezember 2010)

Im Moment ist es noch ruhig aber auf dem Radarbild sieht man schon den Schnee näher kommen. Laut Unwetterzentrale gehts hier am späten Abend richtig los. Von daher wäre es sicher geschickt eher früh zu starten. Ist natürlich schade für alle die erst später können aber so ists nunmal.

18 Uhr an der Hedwigsquelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (16. Dezember 2010)

Also so wie es aussieht sieht es gut aus. Ich fahr heute auf jeden Fall egal welche Witterung. Bin 18:30 an der Kaisereiche.


----------



## Krustenking (16. Dezember 2010)

18.30 wär mir auch lieber, ich hab jetzt doch nen Arzttermin um 17.30. Wenn ich net lange warten muss kann ichs auf 18.30 schaffen. Ich würd dann telefonisch bescheid geben obs für mich reicht, wenn jemand sein Handy dabeihat...


----------



## Eike. (16. Dezember 2010)

Ok dann 18:30 wenn bis dahin nicht die Welt untergeht 
Meine Handynummer hast du ja oder?


----------



## Krustenking (16. Dezember 2010)

Ja, hab ich. Gut, dann sehen wir uns hoffentlich später.


----------



## Rasender Robert (16. Dezember 2010)

@ SLXDriver: Wenn bis 20:00 die Welt immer noch nicht untergegangen ist, willst du dann noch fahren?


----------



## SLXDriver (16. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
Ich hab kein Licht, ich hätte mir das von Eike ausgeliehen, dann wird das eher problematisch :/ Dann geh ich heute doch einfach zur fahrschule -.-^^

gruß


----------



## Rasender Robert (16. Dezember 2010)

Schade, dann wird das heute wohl nichts ... vielleicht nächste Woche.

Robert


----------



## overkill_KA (16. Dezember 2010)

Kommt jemand mit FF und Schienbeinschonern?


----------



## SLXDriver (16. Dezember 2010)

Wann geht ihr los? Eike noch da? ich komm vielelicht doch mit, scheiss auf fahrschule...


----------



## Eike. (16. Dezember 2010)

Dann mach hinne, ich geh gleich. Ich wart im Hof auf dich. Falls du doch nicht kommst ruf bitte kurz an damit ich nicht umsonst warte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (16. Dezember 2010)

Schwach SLX Driver


----------



## SLXDriver (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich habs ned gesehn...


----------



## Eike. (16. Dezember 2010)

Zumindest haben wir Krustenking doch noch gefunden und konnten so zu dritt auf den Spuren des Kaninchens wandeln 


Nein, ich hab nicht getrunken


----------



## Krustenking (16. Dezember 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Nein, ich hab nicht getrunken



Sollten wir beim nächsten mal aber machen, son Täschen Glühwein am Bismarckturm wär echt noch was feines 

War ne schöne Tour, mein erster Nightride und gleich mit Schnee. Wenn sich die weiße Pracht nicht bald wieder in Matsch verwandelt hätt ich nächste Woche bevor ich über Weihnachten heimfahr auf jeden Fall nochmal Lust auf ne Runde...Ich werd dann auch ganz bestimmt pünktlicher sein


----------



## Eike. (16. Dezember 2010)

Von mir aus gerne, bis jetzt ist Ettlingen noch nicht im Schnee versunken. Bei mir geht es aber nur bis Dienstag, dann wird erstmal das Bike gegen zwei Bretter ausgetauscht.
Beim nächsten mal nehm ich nen Rucksack mit und pack eine Thermoskanne mit Glühwein ein, Tassen müsst ihr aber selber mitbringen. Kennt jemand einen guten fertigen Glühwein?


----------



## hillsrider (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich werd heut um ca 16.30 am gehege sein. Wenn jemand mit möchte, einfach bescheid sagen. Bin auch noch relativ felexibel was die zeit angeht, nur all zu spät sollte es nicht werden.

EDIT: okay vergesst das ich fahr alleine :-D steht bei euch morgen was an?


----------



## overkill_KA (18. Dezember 2010)

hillsrider schrieb:


> Ich werd heut um ca 16.30 am gehege sein. Wenn jemand mit möchte, einfach bescheid sagen. Bin auch noch relativ felexibel was die zeit angeht, nur all zu spät sollte es nicht werden.
> 
> EDIT: okay vergesst das ich fahr alleine :-D steht bei euch morgen was an?



würd heut fahren
wo sollen wir uns treffen?

hat sich anscheinend erledigt


----------



## overkill_KA (19. Dezember 2010)

Fährt heute jemand?


----------



## Krustenking (19. Dezember 2010)

Kann man jetzt noch vernünftig fahren ? Jetzt wos geregnet hat, im nassen Schnee, stell ich mir das nicht mehr so spaßig vor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (19. Dezember 2010)

Weiß ich nicht ich hätt Lust zu fahren.
Also ich bin auf dem Wattkopf evtl sieht man sich


----------



## Krustenking (19. Dezember 2010)

Und, wie wars ? Ich hab heute nur ne kurze Spazierfahrt gemacht auf der Strecke wo ich normalerweise jogge und das war schon mühsam. Kommt man aufm Wattkopf noch voran ?


----------



## overkill_KA (20. Dezember 2010)

Hoch ging fast garnicht. Selbst mit 2,4er Nobby Nic dreht der Reifen durch. Dafür hats runter umso mehr Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Urbiker (20. Dezember 2010)

Pfui Teufel, fertiger Glühwein "grrrr"


----------



## SLXDriver (22. Dezember 2010)

hey,
Jetzt wo ja Ferien sind, fahrt ihr jetzt noch ab und zu? 


P.S:
Hat einer von euch interesse an meiner Reba race 120mm? 

gruß


----------



## Heili (22. Dezember 2010)

Ist dein Canyon wieder da?
Fahre am Samstag oder Sonntag. Aber früh morgens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (23. Dezember 2010)

Ne immer noch nicht -.- 
Von denen kommt auch kein Mucks ich hoffe ich bekomm das irgendwann noch... 

Das könnt was werden, is ja grad schön alles weggetaut, am liebsten heute??

gruß


----------



## Heili (23. Dezember 2010)

Kleine Weihnachtsrunde:
Samstag, 10 Uhr am Parkplatz Kaisereiche.
Fahren werden wir wahrscheinlich den SMDH.
Komme, wer kommen will!


----------



## SLXDriver (23. Dezember 2010)

Aye!


----------



## overkill_KA (24. Dezember 2010)

Samstag bin ich dabei. Laut dem Wetterdienst soll es wieder Minusgrade geben 

Frohe Weihnachten an Alle - auf gute Touren in 2011


----------



## overkill_KA (24. Dezember 2010)

Heili schrieb:


> Kleine Weihnachtsrunde:
> Samstag, 10 Uhr am Parkplatz Kaisereiche.
> Fahren werden wir wahrscheinlich den SMDH.
> Komme, wer kommen will!



Steht die Tour auch bei den Schneeverhältnissen?
Ich wäre dabei


----------



## Heili (24. Dezember 2010)

natürlich


----------



## overkill_KA (24. Dezember 2010)

Sorry habe gerade erfahren das für mich morgen um 11 Kirche ansteht, wird leider nichts draus 
Sind ja Ferien von demher kann ich oft 

Verkaufe meine Sigma Mirage EVO X mit NiMH Akku und Helmhalter: 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=335190

Morgen jemand Lust? Hochtragen und runterfahren


----------



## overkill_KA (28. Dezember 2010)

Hier ist ja auch tote Hose 

Mittwoch 11Uhr Kaisereiche.


----------



## linnsche (29. Dezember 2010)

ich würd sau geern aber ich musste auf spinning und krafttraining umsteigen im winter, da ich noch NULL ausrüstung für kalte zeiten habe und auch leider kein geld zur zeit  hab aber zu weihnachten einen technikkurs geschenkt bekommen, danach bin ich auch wieder dabei


----------



## overkill_KA (29. Dezember 2010)

Bei der Sichtweite im Moment hab ich das Biken heute lieber gelassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lovac (1. Januar 2011)

Gestern bin ich den SM Trail gefahren, habe viel Spaß dabei gehabt. Hier ein Par Bilder:

















EIN FROHES NEUES JAHR 2011!


----------



## linnsche (2. Januar 2011)

woww sieht gut aus 
ich wünschte ich könnte das auch!!

Ein FROHES NEUES JAHR EUCH BIKERN


----------



## lovac (2. Januar 2011)

@linnsche, wir sind ganz normale Hobbybiker. Das was wir können, kann jeder, mit ein bißchen Übung und kleine Portion Mut, schaffen. Bei uns läuft nicht alles glatt:  http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10995 Übung macht den Meister!


----------



## hillsrider (3. Januar 2011)

Jemand morgen (Dienstag) Lust zu fahren? Zeit würde ich sagen ab 2.


----------



## Eike. (4. Januar 2011)

Ich bin auch mal wieder im Ländle. Wie schauts eigentlich aus, kann man fahren oder muss man sich entscheiden ob man im Schnee stecken bleibt oder auf Eis ausrutscht?


----------



## LittleBoomer (4. Januar 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich bin auch mal wieder im Ländle. Wie schauts eigentlich aus, kann man fahren oder muss man sich entscheiden ob man im Schnee stecken bleibt oder auf Eis ausrutscht?



Hallo Eike,

nach meinem Empfinden mußt Du Dich nicht entscheiden, denn das passiert schön abwechselnd.  Selbst joggen ist ziemlich müßig da oben. 
Fast überall ca.20-25cm nasser und schwerer Schnee. Oder eben Eisplatten da wo alles mal runtergetreten / gefahren wurde.

Grüße

Little


----------



## benzinkanister (4. Januar 2011)

hallo,

soll ja zum wochenende wärmer werden. hat da jemand sonntags lust ne runde zu drehen? Ettlingen, Bad Herrenalb oder auch in Pforzheim.

Gruß


----------



## overkill_KA (4. Januar 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich bin auch mal wieder im Ländle. Wie schauts eigentlich aus, kann man fahren oder muss man sich entscheiden ob man im Schnee stecken bleibt oder auf Eis ausrutscht?



Trails sind schwer zu fahren, da der festgetretene Schnee ziemlich glatt ist.


----------



## Don Stefano (4. Januar 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich bin auch mal wieder im Ländle. Wie schauts eigentlich aus, kann man fahren oder muss man sich entscheiden ob man im Schnee stecken bleibt oder auf Eis ausrutscht?


Bock auf ne Runde Pfalz morgen so ab 10:30-11:00? Morgen soll der Tag mit dem besten Wetter werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (4. Januar 2011)

Morgen gehts leider net.


----------



## SLXDriver (7. Januar 2011)

Mein Canyon ist wieder da 
Sobald es trocken ist bin ich wieder dabei 
(Sie wollten mir ne Kefü dranbauen, war alles besprochen und bestätigt, dann kam das Bike ohne Kefü und die Vorderbremse ist nicht mehr Schwarz / Weiß sondern nur noch schwarz... Das zum Thema Canyon Service ^^)
Sonst scheint es zu klappen 

gruß


----------



## Krustenking (7. Januar 2011)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Mein Canyon ist wieder da
> Sobald es trocken ist bin ich wieder dabei



Haben sie es etwa auch nass angeliefert


----------



## SLXDriver (7. Januar 2011)

^^
Achja hier bildlich ^^ Jetzt hab ich hinten die hier: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/images/product_images/original_images/23574_0.jpg
und vorne die hier http://images.t-error.ch/blog/972/elixir_03.jpg
sieht echt kacke aus... ^^ Der Service ist das letzte für so ein teures Bike...

Haha, 
Rechnung grad gefunden, auf der steht das die Kettenführung monitert wurde und noch andere sachen von denen gar nie gesprochen wurde...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Januar 2011)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> ...



Die schaufeln sich mit solchen Aktionen noch ihr eigenes Grab...


----------



## SLXDriver (7. Januar 2011)

Warscheinlich mein letztes Bike da.... Wieder nen Monat nicht mein Bike,  3 Monate das kanns nicht sein... Vorallem ich hab das nicht mal falsch  benutzt oder so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (7. Januar 2011)

Ja.....nie ein Versenderrad kaufen wenn man nicht selbst schrauben kann. Aber ist wirklich ein bisschen schief gelaufen der Service. Ich bin gespannt wie mein neues Torque rollt. Wenns so fährt wies aussieht dann top. Aber ich hab nie Glück wenn ich mir irgendwas kaufe...das war schon immer so... Ich hab immer ein Montagsprodukt bekommen.


----------



## funbiker9 (7. Januar 2011)

Ach mal nicht so negativ.... Das läuft bestimmt prächtig.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Januar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ja.......das war schon immer so... Ich hab immer ein Montagsprodukt bekommen.



Wann kommts denn?


----------



## LittleBoomer (7. Januar 2011)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> ^^
> Achja hier bildlich ^^ Jetzt hab ich hinten die hier: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/images/product_images/original_images/23574_0.jpg
> und vorne die hier http://images.t-error.ch/blog/972/elixir_03.jpg
> sieht echt kacke aus... ^^ Der Service ist das letzte für so ein teures Bike...
> ...



War die Bremse denn defekt ? Wenn nicht würde ich auf meine Bremse bestehen. Das gibts doch nicht, dass die Dir irgendwelche beliebige Teile dranbasteln....

Grüße und bis irgendwann

Little


----------



## SLXDriver (8. Januar 2011)

Ja war sie, ich konnte durchdrücken bis zum anschlag und sie hat nur leicht angefangen zu bremsen, mit der neuen bin ich mit dem druckpunkt auch nicht zufrieden, der ist viel zu weit in der nähre des lenkers, obwohl die Bremse schon am maximum eingestellt ist -.-...

Ich hab mit dem Service telefoniert, sie meinten das mit der Bremse ist mein Pech, sie schicken die Teile zum Hersteller ein und bekommen das zurück und das bauen sie dran, da können sie nichts machen und ich muss leben, dann hab ich gemeint, ja wenn ich nen grünes hinterrad als RMA bekomme, bauen sie mir das dann auch dran oder wie? Die frage hat er dann recht geschickt totüberreded^^
Jetzt darf das bike wieder zurück und ich bekomme meine Kefü doch noch dran... Witzigerweise wollten sie mir noch 40 euro Versandkosten berechnen, das war dann ein versehen... Wie als ich das Rad bestellt habe und mir nen Sattel dazubestellt hab auf den ich noch Rabatt bekommen haben müsste, wegen Neurradbestellung das hat dann auch 3 Emails gebraucht bis sie es mir richtig auf die Rechnung geschrieben haben... Schon sehr komisch ich fühle mich richtig verarscht! Vorallem das sind jetzt schon 3 Monate mein Rad weg, ich müsste eigentlich draauf bestehen, dass das an die Garantiezeit rangehängt wird...

gruß


----------



## KA-Biker (8. Januar 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wann kommts denn?



Habs schon seit 2,3 Wochen..

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/2/7/6/6/6/_/original/DSCN1789.JPG


----------



## SLXDriver (8. Januar 2011)

Er braucht ne Vorlage^^


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Januar 2011)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Er braucht ne Vorlage^^



Nein, Pedale braucht er. 

Fährt einer von euch heute Abend?


----------



## KA-Biker (8. Januar 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Nein, Pedale braucht er.
> 
> Fährt einer von euch heute Abend?




NC-17 Sudpin III bereits bestellt.


----------



## SLXDriver (8. Januar 2011)

Jetzt war ich schon sorry  Aber ihr müsst noch fahren, is  ziemlich geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (8. Januar 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Fährt einer von euch heute Abend?



Dürfte zwar sehr schlammig sein aber mit angenehmen Temperaturen. An was hast du denn gedacht, Nightride von der Kaisereiche aus?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Januar 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Dürfte zwar sehr schlammig sein aber mit angenehmen Temperaturen. An was hast du denn gedacht, Nightride von der Kaisereiche aus?



Juhu. 

Egal, hauptsache fahren. Ich fahr um 19 Uhr hier los. Sag mir wo wir uns treffen und ich sag Dir, wann ich da bin.


----------



## Eike. (8. Januar 2011)

Ok dann wie gehabt am Parkplatz Kaisereiche. Die Kondition ist zwar im Keller aber für eine entspannte Runde über den Strommastendownhill und die Bismarcktrails reichts allemal


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Januar 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Parkplatz Kaisereiche



Wenn das ein Synonym für den Parkplatz oberhalb vom Friedhof in Ettlingen ist, bin ich da um ca. 19.10.

Wenn das wo anderst ist, bitte ich um einen Hinweis.

Wegen Kondition: Ich hab nur AWP-Punkte gesammelt.


----------



## Eike. (8. Januar 2011)

Jupp das stimmt. Bis nachher.

Wie ist denn der Umrechnungskurs von Weihnachtsplätzchen in AWP Punkte?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Januar 2011)

1 zu 1


----------



## andi1969 (8. Januar 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> 1 zu 1



3 zu 1


----------



## SLXDriver (8. Januar 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> 3 zu 1



Für Deutschland!


----------



## andi1969 (8. Januar 2011)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Für Deutschland!



Nö für Fettschwabbel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillsrider (8. Januar 2011)

@Eike und Dirk:
Wie gings denn fahren? Trails? Oder nur Sumpf?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Januar 2011)

Wir sind SMDH Teil 1 und zweimal Bismarckturm runter. Ging alles sehr gut. Verschlammt war es nicht, lediglich war der Boden sehr nass und es hat stark gespritzt. Es war so warm dass ich unten kurz gefahren bin.


----------



## benzinkanister (9. Januar 2011)

kann mir jemand erklären wie ich zum bismark-trail komme?

gruß


----------



## Eike. (9. Januar 2011)

Vom Bismarckturm auf dem Forstweg bergab und dann links abbiegen.


----------



## benzinkanister (9. Januar 2011)

ich weiss nicht wo der bismarckrum ist. find ich bei google maps auch nicht. hast du vllt koordinaten? 
bin nur ein karlsruher stadtkind 


edit: habs gefunden


----------



## overkill_KA (9. Januar 2011)

Am einfachsten ist es zur Kaisereiche zu fahren, ab dort ist beschildert.

Kaisereiche findet sich hier:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...=48.946015,8.419942&spn=0.003167,0.00707&z=18
Unten am ettlinger Friedhof in den Vogelsangweg einbiegen und den bis zum Parkplatz auf der linken Seite folgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzinkanister (9. Januar 2011)

danke.


----------



## Eike. (10. Januar 2011)

Kommt heute Abend jemand mit auf den Wattkopf? Fehlende Kondition zählt als Ausrede nicht, dafür ist das Tempo viel zu niedrig


----------



## Phil88 (10. Januar 2011)

zählt 39 fieber?


----------



## Eike. (10. Januar 2011)

Kaum liegen die Leute im Delirium lassen sie sich krank schreiben. Gute Besserung.


----------



## Eike. (11. Januar 2011)

Wer ist am Wochenende dabei? Die Vorhersage ist gut und ich will mal wieder was anderes sehen als den Wattkopf. Bis etwa 800m müsste es inzwischen schneefrei sein, die Pfalz drängt sich also geradezu auf. Es werden grob 800hm werden, aber dem Trainingsstand entsprechend langsam mit reichlich Pausen.


----------



## Reese23 (12. Januar 2011)

Wann seit ihr am Wochenende in der Pfalz?


----------



## Eike. (12. Januar 2011)

Da ist noch nichts festes geplant. Im Moment sieht die Vorhersage für Samstag gut aus deswegen peile ich grob Samstag gegen 11 Uhr in Maikammer an.


----------



## g!zmo (12. Januar 2011)

Sonntag würde ich mich vielleicht auch mal wieder aufs Rad schwingen. Pfalz lockt mich schon 
Samstag hätte ich keine Zeit.

Ich werd mal noch schauen wie eure Planung ist und mich dann anschliesen

grüße jan


----------



## Eike. (12. Januar 2011)

Och wenns Wetter mitmacht kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen an beiden Tagen in die Pfalz zu fahren. Es geht dch nichts über ein Bikewochenende um am Anfang der Saison fitt zu werden.


----------



## LittleBoomer (12. Januar 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Es geht dch nichts über ein Bikewochenende um am Anfang der Saison fitt zu werden.



Ich sehe das völlig anders. Um im Sommer richtig viel fahren zu können, habe ich mir jetzt schon das Schlüssebein gebrochen. 

Euch viel Spaß und passt auf Euch auf....

Little


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bird06 (12. Januar 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Ich sehe das völlig anders. Um im Sommer richtig viel fahren zu können, habe ich mir jetzt schon das Schlüssebein gebrochen.
> 
> Euch viel Spaß und passt auf Euch auf....
> 
> Little



Genau so ist es, wenn das Wetter wieder besser, die Temperaturen wieder wärmer und  die Tage wieder länger sind, ist das Schlüsselbein wieder ganz.

Dein Schlüsselbein ist hoffentlich "schöner" gebrochen als meins  

Ein Leidensgenosse


----------



## overkill_KA (13. Januar 2011)

Heut noch jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Waldgeist (13. Januar 2011)

ja! Zum Goscheschlosser


----------



## SLXDriver (13. Januar 2011)

Post war da 




Endlich kanns losgehen, mein Bike will canyon jetzt doch nicht, soll die Kefü selsbt dranbauen ^^

am we muss ich gleich mal den Helm am SMDH testen, ob er wirklich gut schützt ^^

gruß


----------



## funbiker9 (13. Januar 2011)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Post war da
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Teste ihn besser nicht, sondern fahre ihn lieber spazieren. Zum Smdh muß ich endlich auch mal wieder hin. Bin im Moment nur irgendwie zu faul dort hin zu strampeln


----------



## SLXDriver (13. Januar 2011)

Was hälst du von Sontag?


----------



## overkill_KA (13. Januar 2011)

War heut fahren. Grip ist 1A, nicht zu matschig aber auch nicht zu trocken 
Beim Serpentinentrail muss man aufpassen, es liegen ein paar große Steine mitten im Trail. Und immer ein Auge nach oben haben, hängen auch ein paar tote Äste rum.


----------



## SLXDriver (13. Januar 2011)

War dein Fahrrad danach eingesaut?


----------



## overkill_KA (13. Januar 2011)

Hält sich in Grenzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (13. Januar 2011)

Ok dann werd ich doch ma wieder fahren die woche 

danke


----------



## Heili (13. Januar 2011)

wäre nächste Woche ab Dienstag (letzte Klausur dieses Halbjahr )
auch dabei.
Wann, wie, wo etc. is mir relativ egal. Solange es nicht schifft.
Bis dahin


----------



## KA-Biker (13. Januar 2011)

Sonntag bin ich eventuell auch am SMDH. Wetter sieht gut aus.


Saci auch.



ps: Heili ich könnte dir die Mavic Crossline empfehlen.
die habe ich auch auf meinem einen Canyon.


----------



## LittleBoomer (14. Januar 2011)

bird06 schrieb:


> Genau so ist es, wenn das Wetter wieder besser, die Temperaturen wieder wärmer und  die Tage wieder länger sind, ist das Schlüsselbein wieder ganz.
> 
> Dein Schlüsselbein ist hoffentlich "schöner" gebrochen als meins
> 
> Ein Leidensgenosse



Hallo, 

nein, leider nicht. Montag habe ich OP-Termin. Kommst Du auch aus KA ? Haste etwas dagegen, wenn ich Dich bezüglich Erfahrungsaustausch wieder kontaktiere ?

Grüsse und gute Besserung !

Little


----------



## Eike. (14. Januar 2011)

Dann mal Butter bei die Fische: *Samstag 15.1. 9:30 Ka Hbf bzw. 11 Uhr am Kalmitparkplatz bei Maikammer*.
Geplant sind rund 800hm über Kalmit - Totenkopfhütte - Hellerplatzhaus (Einkehr auf Wunsch) - Königsberg - Neustadt - Maikammer. Außer dem Anstieg auf die Kalmit und die Rückfahrt von Neustadt nach Maikammer verläuft die Tour fast ausschließlich auf Singletrails. Am Schluss besteht zur Restkraftvernichtung auch die Möglichkeit über die Hohe Loog oder Kalmit nach Maikammer zurückzufahren aber das wären nochmal 400hm und ich glaub eher nicht, dass ich dafür fitt genug bin also ist die Rückfahrt ohne große Steigungen außenrum eingeplant.


----------



## overkill_KA (14. Januar 2011)

Wochenende geht bei mir nur wenig, muss lernen.

Hoffe ich kann meinen Federwechsel durchziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nerd (14. Januar 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nein, leider nicht. Montag habe ich OP-Termin. Kommst Du auch aus KA ? Haste etwas dagegen, wenn ich Dich bezüglich Erfahrungsaustausch wieder kontaktiere ?
> 
> ...



Wo wird es denn operiert? 
Ich hatte mein Schlüsselbein vor einem Jahr auch leicht zertrümmert, d.h. es wurde mit einer Metallplatte fixiert, die ich dann nach gut nem halben Jahr wieder habe entfernen lassen. 
Lief mehr oder weniger ohne Probs ab, jetzt ist wieder alles stabil, die Heilung hat allerdings deutlich länger als bei einem glatten Bruch gedauert.
Arzt meines Vertrauens ist Dr. Rustemeier vom Vincensius, hat hat mich bisher immer 1a zusammengeflickt (hatte davor schon mehrmals OPs an Finger und Daumen).
Falls du noch Details wissen möchtest gerne per PN.

Gute Genesung!


----------



## SLXDriver (14. Januar 2011)

Jemand bock auf ne runde SMDH hoch und runter (alle 4 teile)

Gruß


----------



## KA-Biker (14. Januar 2011)

Ich sag mal Sonntag gegen 13-14 Uhr am SMDH für alle die die viel bergabfahren wollen, aber nicht bergauf. Bergauf-schiebecompany

Bis Sonntag


----------



## overkill_KA (14. Januar 2011)

Schieben?  fährt dein Rad nicht von alleine bergauf?

Sonntag wäre ich vllt dabei und morgen eine kleine Runde


----------



## Eike. (15. Januar 2011)

Die Tour morgen in der Pfalz steht. Der Zug fährt um 9:34 an Gleis 1 ab. KVV-Netzfahrkarten oder Studikarte reichen aus. Last-Minute-Meldungen unter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.



Eike. schrieb:


> Dann mal Butter bei die Fische: *Samstag 15.1. 9:30 Ka Hbf bzw. 11 Uhr am Kalmitparkplatz bei Maikammer*.
> Geplant sind rund 800hm über Kalmit - Totenkopfhütte - Hellerplatzhaus (Einkehr auf Wunsch) - Königsberg - Neustadt - Maikammer. Außer dem Anstieg auf die Kalmit und die Rückfahrt von Neustadt nach Maikammer verläuft die Tour fast ausschließlich auf Singletrails. Am Schluss besteht zur Restkraftvernichtung auch die Möglichkeit über die Hohe Loog oder Kalmit nach Maikammer zurückzufahren aber das wären nochmal 400hm und ich glaub eher nicht, dass ich dafür fitt genug bin also ist die Rückfahrt ohne große Steigungen außenrum eingeplant.


----------



## SLXDriver (15. Januar 2011)

Da sich heute keiner gemeldet hat, 2. Versuch:
Morgen eine Runde SMDH: ab 10-11 uhr eine runde hoch und wieder runter


gruß


----------



## Saci (15. Januar 2011)

das is mir zu früh - sorry kai .. muss jetzt erst noch DOT kaufen und bremse befüllen - aber morgen steht.. so ziemlich ^^


----------



## KA-Biker (15. Januar 2011)

gutgut. Von den Pfinztalern kommt auch einer.


----------



## lowrider89 (15. Januar 2011)

So bin auch Start für morgen. Mal wieder ne Runde den Bock fahren ist schon ne feine Sache^^


----------



## funbiker9 (15. Januar 2011)

@lowrider

...dann sieht man sich ja morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (15. Januar 2011)

Also Treffpunkt steht.


13.30 UHR

TREFFPUNKT: AN DER HOLZHÜTTE AM WILDSCHWEINGEHEGE.


----------



## g!zmo (15. Januar 2011)

Morgen hätte ich auch mal wieder Zeit. Werde mich dann kurzfristig anschließen bei euch.
Fährt morgen zufällig noch wer in die Pfalz?  Wetter scheint ja nochmal gut zu werden.
Habe leider grade keine Zeit für größere Planungen. Muss gleich arbeiten gehen..
grüße jan


----------



## overkill_KA (15. Januar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Also Treffpunkt steht.
> 
> 
> 13.30 UHR
> ...



ist auch jemand schon früher oben?


----------



## SLXDriver (15. Januar 2011)

wann willste hin overkill?


----------



## benzinkanister (15. Januar 2011)

hey leute,

wollte morgen auch ein bischen das wetter geniessen. seid ihr denn ne reine schieber fraktion? ich fahr dann ab und an auchn bischen und würde nach dem smdh noch auf die suche nach nem andern pfad gehen. würde so um 2 an der quelle sein. wenn nicht sieht man sich dann aufm trail. grüner lenker bin ich 

gruß


----------



## overkill_KA (15. Januar 2011)

Keine Ahnung wollte so gegen 12:30-13Uhr los

Ich bin einer von der Fahr Fraktion


----------



## SLXDriver (15. Januar 2011)

wenn du willst können wir uns um 1 uhr treffen und hoch fahren zusammen


----------



## SLXDriver (16. Januar 2011)

Perfektes wetter, das wird sowas von geil, kann mich kaum noch ruhig halten


----------



## Exxes (16. Januar 2011)

t


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowrider89 (16. Januar 2011)

Oha das Wetter ist ja mal mega !!!!^^


----------



## overkill_KA (16. Januar 2011)

SLX Driver alles wieder fit?

@ de reschd

isch des bild was gworre?


----------



## SLXDriver (16. Januar 2011)

Hi,
Ja mein Bauch zeiht bissl komisch, hoff das geht wieder weg in den  nächsten 2 Tagen (ich geh davon aus ^^)

Achja, besser hätte die Saison 11' gar ned anfangen können, geiles  Wetter, geiler Tag, Rad fährt wies soll und vom Können her kann ich mich  nur steigern


----------



## KA-Biker (16. Januar 2011)

JA, war wirklich super Heute.

Ich hätte nicht gedacht dass wir soviele Leute sein werden.
Funbiker9, speschelaisd, ka-biker, saci, lowrider89, overkill ka, slx driver, micha.

Gernerell war super viel los Heute.

Super Wetter. Super Leute. Super Tag.



Können wir echt wiederholen.





Nacht.


----------



## SLXDriver (16. Januar 2011)

Auf jeden Fall! War ja ne nette Runde!
Wenn nächstes Wochenende wieder so ein Wetter ist bin ich 99% wieder da 

Gute nacht euch allen
Achja overkill danke der Nachfrage ^^


----------



## Heili (17. Januar 2011)

Beneide euch gerade richtig um die Tour gestern 
Hab meinen Tag im Bus verbracht -.-
jemand am Mitwoch/Donnerstag/Freitag bei ner runde am Wattkopf dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (17. Januar 2011)

die gestrige truppe


----------



## SLXDriver (17. Januar 2011)

Yeah, spätestens jetzt ist jeder sau neidisch, dass er nicht dabei war 

Das beste is eh der typ ganz rechts, niemand kennt ihn


----------



## funbiker9 (17. Januar 2011)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Yeah, spätestens jetzt ist jeder sau neidisch, dass er nicht dabei war
> 
> Das beste is eh der typ ganz rechts, niemand kennt ihn



Stimmt


----------



## overkill_KA (17. Januar 2011)

Gutes Bild 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dieses Wochenende wäre ich wieder dabei


----------



## lowrider89 (17. Januar 2011)

Toll und ich bin net drauf  Mh am We muss ich erstmal schaun^^


----------



## KA-Biker (17. Januar 2011)

Wenn du auch einfach abhaust.....

Wochenende scheint kalt so werden.


----------



## SLXDriver (17. Januar 2011)

Solang die Sonne scheint und der Boden nicht durchnässt ist passt das. Mein Handy sagt leider für Mittwoch und Samstag Regen an  Hoffentlich irrt es sich ^^


----------



## Heili (17. Januar 2011)

Ich wär dabei, egal welcher Tag 
Uhrzeit müsste man dann zwar mal schauen aber ich bin echt heiß aufs fahren


----------



## overkill_KA (17. Januar 2011)

Ich könnte erst ab 13/14Uhr.

Ich will auch ein DH Bike


----------



## KA-Biker (17. Januar 2011)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Ich könnte erst ab 13/14Uhr.
> 
> Ich will auch ein DH Bike



Kann ich absolut nachvollziehen. Ging mir selbst immer so..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (17. Januar 2011)

Ja aber mein Canyon verkaufen kommt nicht in Frage, weil so zum rumtouren brauch ich noch was. 

Specialized Demo wäre ein Traum. Das Demo von speschelaised find ich der Hammer von der Optik und fahrwerkstechnisch solls ja auch erste Sahne sein 

YT Inustries Tues oder Scott Gambler 20 wären auch geil  
und preislich noch im verkraftbaren Bereich


----------



## SLXDriver (17. Januar 2011)

Tues hab ich auch lange drüber nachgedacht, hab viel schelchtes gelesen, das FRX für 2000 scheint seeeehr gut zu sein 


gruß


----------



## overkill_KA (17. Januar 2011)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Tues hab ich auch lange drüber nachgedacht, hab viel schelchtes gelesen, das FRX für 2000 scheint seeeehr gut zu sein
> 
> 
> gruß



Also dort wo ich gelesen habe hab ich eigentlich durchweg positives gehört. 

Canyon gefällt mir vom Rahmen her garnicht  

Doppelbrückengabel mit 200mm sollte es schon haben, denn man kauf ja nur einmal so ein Rad, sonst hätte ich mich bei den Torques umgesehen.


----------



## SLXDriver (17. Januar 2011)

Doppelbrücke Check,
Aussehen Check,
Geometrie ist eigentlich auch ok...:
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2095

gruß


----------



## KA-Biker (17. Januar 2011)

Wenn ihm aber der Rahmen nicht gefällt, dann gefällt er ihm nicht.

Gibts soviele gute Räder. Auch du wirst deines noch finden.


----------



## SLXDriver (18. Januar 2011)

Hör endlich auf mir mein rad schlecht zu reden...!!


----------



## KA-Biker (18. Januar 2011)

Wir reden hier über das Torque FRX und nicht über dein Aluhaufen


----------



## overkill_KA (18. Januar 2011)

Also P/L ist dein FRX natürlich TOP wer zahlt schon das gleiche für ein Vertride 
Andere Bremse (Elixir CR oder Code) und Gabel (Boxxer) dann wäre das auch sicher ein Schmuckstück : http://votec.com/bikeshop/mountainbikes/vfr/1_1.html


----------



## SLXDriver (18. Januar 2011)

Leckt mich doch einfach mal... 
Die XTR kostet halt sein geld ^^

ja musst du entscheiden, ich wollte nur helfen,

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowrider89 (18. Januar 2011)

Hey Jungs ich verkaufe mein Biggi  xD


----------



## SLXDriver (18. Januar 2011)

Hey,
Bei Votec kannste konfigurieren:
http://votec.com/bikeshop/mountainbikes/vfr/konfigurator/gabel.html

Mit ner Boxxer und ner Elixir CR kommste auf 2500, was total ok ist, irgendwie ist mir Votec sympatischer als Canyon


----------



## KA-Biker (18. Januar 2011)

Ich Vertraue Canyon.
Wie soll ich einer Firma vertrauen die in der Zeit in der es Canyon gibt schon mehrmals Pleite war???


----------



## SLXDriver (18. Januar 2011)

Ja und? Wenn so leute wie du halt nur monopole unterstützen? ^^


----------



## Heili (18. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube du weißt nicht so ganz was ein Monopol ist oder? 
Bin am Sonntag mit nem Kumpel der noch nicht lange fährt am SMDH. 
Wer mit will, kann mit


----------



## SLXDriver (18. Januar 2011)

Wenn du mich meinst, doch. (ok ich weiß was du meinst, aber sie haben keine wirkliche konkurrenz im Netz)

Und sontag bei gutem wetter und nicht zu viel matsch bin ich auch dabei, ich bezweifel es aber, nach Wettervorhersagen regnet es die nächsten tage ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heili (18. Januar 2011)

Was ist mit YT-Industries?
naja egal, darüber kann man lange diskutieren. 

Man wirds dann ja im laufe der Woche sehn


----------



## ms06-rider (21. Januar 2011)

Des Tues ist n super Bike. Das Canyon kann sowohl von Hinterbaufunktion als auch von der Geo net mithalten. Einziger Schwachpunkt war halt die Kettenstrebe die gebrochen ist. Des Ding ist überarbeitet. Wenns nun hält ist s super ... Kann ich aber erst in n paar Monaten sagen wie gut s hält - hab schon für die alte immer knapp 3 Monate gebraucht bis se durch war und bis März komm ich net viel zum fahren... 
Frx ist an sich auch ganz ok, n Winkelsteuersatz rein und den Lenkwinkel flacher machen dann kann man s auch ziemlich gut fahren. Ist halt n bissi mehr Freerider als Race Dhler - geschmackssache ...

Ok dann wär des Bikethema ja abgehakt. Jemand bock gleich fahren zu gehn?  Ich mach mir noch n neuen Schaltzug rein und werd dann wohl n bissi am Smdh fahren. ersma n bissi nur unten springen und danach vermutlich auch noch eine komplette Abfahrt dort iwo in der Gegend  ...


----------



## SLXDriver (21. Januar 2011)

Wann is gleich?


----------



## ms06-rider (21. Januar 2011)

jetzt anziehn, dann fahr ich raus - von Karslruhe Euro mim Fahrrad - weis noch net wie lang des genau dauert... Kann aber net wirklcih später, ich möchte heut abend ins Physik Theater ..


----------



## SLXDriver (21. Januar 2011)

Ah ok schade hab jetzt noch sport..


----------



## ms06-rider (21. Januar 2011)

Bis ich draußen bin dauert s ne Stunde schätz ich, und dann will ich ja auch ersma springen - anfangen mim Uphill werd ich wohl erst so in ca 2 stunden ... kannst ja noch dazu stoßen wenn du doch noch Lust hast


----------



## SLXDriver (21. Januar 2011)

Schick mir mal deine handy nr dan ruf
Ich an wenn ich noch power
Hab 

Gruß


----------



## SLXDriver (21. Januar 2011)

Schick mir mal deine handy nr dan ruf
Ich an wenn ich noch power
Hab 

Gruß


----------



## ms06-rider (21. Januar 2011)

Ich weis ja net obs schon gesagt wurde und hab grad keine Zeit alles nochma zu lesen, aber *ACHTUNG* : Aufm Smdh hat iwer an der Landung von dem etwas "größeren" Absatz/Drop im letzten Stück direkt vor den kleinen Kickern rumgepfuscht. Dort steht nun ein unfertiges Werk einer Landung und wer glaub er kann den Sprung wie immer springen läuft da echt Gefahr sich zu maulen... Man kann drüber springen, aber das erfordert etwas mehr Speed und Willen -> unbedingt anschaun ob ihr das machen wollt. 

@Wer auch immer das gebaut hat: Seit ihr verrückt? Das ist absolut fahrlässig das so stehen zu lassen. Ihr hättet wenigstens nen Baum über den Absprung legen können o.Ä.
@SlxDriver: Sorry da war ich schon unterwegs..


----------



## KA-Biker (21. Januar 2011)

Hatten wir letzten Sonntag auch gesehn. Normal konnte man dort ja grad drüberrollen, bisschen stumpf aber ging.
Aber zum Glück hatten wir geschaut sonst wäre es in die Hose gegangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funbiker9 (21. Januar 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Ich weis ja net obs schon gesagt wurde und hab grad keine Zeit alles nochma zu lesen, aber *ACHTUNG* : Aufm Smdh hat iwer an der Landung von dem etwas "größeren" Absatz/Drop im letzten Stück direkt vor den kleinen Kickern rumgepfuscht. Dort steht nun ein unfertiges Werk einer Landung und wer glaub er kann den Sprung wie immer springen läuft da echt Gefahr sich zu maulen... Man kann drüber springen, aber das erfordert etwas mehr Speed und Willen -> unbedingt anschaun ob ihr das machen wollt.
> 
> @Wer auch immer das gebaut hat: Seit ihr verrückt? Das ist absolut fahrlässig das so stehen zu lassen. Ihr hättet wenigstens nen Baum über den Absprung legen können o.Ä.
> @SlxDriver: Sorry da war ich schon unterwegs..



Über die Landung haben wir uns auch schon unterhalten...ich spring den zwar nicht, aber wer so etwas baut...


----------



## Eike. (21. Januar 2011)

*Morgen* geht es wieder in die Pfalz, von Neustadt aufs Weinbiet und dann schaun mer mal. Insgesamt werden es 800-1100hm. 
Abfahrt ist um *10:07 am Hauptbahnhof Gleis 102*, oder bei Autoanreise um 11 Uhr in Neustadt, Parken kann man sehr gut am Sportplatz. Für die Bahnfahrt braucht man eine KVV Netzkarte/Studikarte (oder Studentenausweis mit KVV Bescheinigung) und eine Übergangskarte Ü1 (NICHT Ergänzungskarte, Achtung bei der Auswahl am Automaten!). Wer keine KVV Karte aber eine Bahncard 50 hat fährt mit einem normalen Bahnticket günstiger.
Kurzentschlossene melden sich am besten unter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 oder halt bis morgen früh hier.


----------



## SLXDriver (22. Januar 2011)

SMDH? Jemand dabei?


----------



## ms06-rider (22. Januar 2011)

Ich 
was hast du denn vor zu fahren? Ich hätte iwie Bock darauf erst n bissi unten zu springen, evtl n bissi zu filmen und auch ma ein oder zwei Runden runter zu heizen ... bergauf bin ich halt eher langsmer ^^


----------



## SLXDriver (22. Januar 2011)

hi,
bin noch da! Wo willste dich treffen?


----------



## Heili (22. Januar 2011)

Fährt denn jemand morgen?
Uhrzeit is mir egal.
Also auch SMDH.


----------



## Pead (22. Januar 2011)

Wenn Frischlinge erlaubt sind, stoße ich eventuell dazu. 
Vielleicht kennt man sich vom Sehen.


----------



## ms06-rider (22. Januar 2011)

Sofern ich meinen Praktikumspartner überredet bekomm die Auswertung auf Montag zu verschieben bin ich dabei  Uhrzeit ist mir auch egal, wobei ich dann vermutlich net sooo spät komm und ne Weile da bin 
@Pead: Frischlinge sind natürlich erlaubt, und bei dem (hoffentlich) guten Wetter sind eh vermutlich einige da, sodass vielleicht auch n paar dabei sind die aufm gleichen Fahrtechnik Level sind wie du  wenn net machen wir halt längere Pausen


----------



## SLXDriver (22. Januar 2011)

Heut war ja echt wieder die Hölle los ^^

Cool wars 

Flo fährst echt gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heili (22. Januar 2011)

Es wird warscheinlich auch ein Kumpel von mir dabei sein, der noch nicht lange fährt 
Werde so gegen 11 Uhr oben sein. (Hütte)


----------



## ms06-rider (22. Januar 2011)

11? Mitten in der Nacht?  Joa ma schaun, vermutlich werde ich aber eher auf 11e rum unten sein. Praktikumspartner hat eingewilligt ^^
Kleines Video von heut. Man sieht die Landung von dem Sprung, die heute schon etwas besser aussah. Im Video kommt sie aber schöne rrüber als sie aktuell effektiv ist. Wer den kleinen Double unten immer zu kurz fand sieht wie man den super springen kann (nach rechts rüber  )

@SlxDriver: Danke


----------



## Eike. (22. Januar 2011)

Dein Camcorder ist kaputt, die Farbe fehlt und alles läuft so langsam


----------



## mehrgrip (22. Januar 2011)

is hier zufällig einer aus Karlsruhe oder naher Umgebung der Lust hat ne Foxgabel zu warten??? Kenne mich net aus und will selbst nicht Hand anlegen bzw. einschicken lohnt sich nicht da meine GAbel eine kleine Beschädigung an der Postmountaufnahme hat.
Also alles nähere PM an mich - freue mich falls ein Schrauber event. Lust und Zeit hat?
Gruss


----------



## funbiker9 (23. Januar 2011)

Schönes Video


----------



## overkill_KA (24. Januar 2011)

fährt morgen jemand?
würde so gegen 15:30 losfahren wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (25. Januar 2011)

Hey Leute,
Mal ne Frage:
Canyon hat ja mist gebaut, leider die Bremse jetzt auch nicht entlüftet...
Also ich soll das bei nem Händler machen lassen (Kefü montieren lassen + Bremse entlüften)
Weiß einer von euch, welcher Händler dazu in der Lage ist? Pallman ist eigentlich ok, das weiß ich aber ob die schonmal ne XTR umgebaut haben?^^ Ich weiß ja nicht, irgendwie verkauft der Laden ja mehr Straßenräder.
Sonst fällt mir noch Bikelager Waldbronn ein, Radial ist ein drecksladen, da werde ich nicht mehr hingehen!

Weiß sonst noch einer einen guten Laden?

gruß


----------



## Eike. (25. Januar 2011)

Ride your Bike in Karlsruhe hat einen guten Ruf als Schrauber. Oder machs einfach selber, das ist alles nicht so schwer und irgendwann muss man es ja eh lernen wenn man nicht wegen allem in einen Laden rennen will.


----------



## SLXDriver (25. Januar 2011)

Nur das Werkzeugs fÃ¼r die XTR kostet mich 30 euro.. -.-

Also Pallman will fÃ¼rs entlÃ¼ften + KefÃ¼ montage 50 euro ^^ Ich glaub kaum das Canyon mir das zahlt.

Ok dann ruf ich gleich ma bei Ride your Bike an

danke Eike

â¬: Ride your bike hat fÃ¼r beides das Zeugs nicht da. weiter zu Bikelager..^^


----------



## overkill_KA (25. Januar 2011)

Heute keiner unterwegs?


----------



## SLXDriver (25. Januar 2011)

Bei dem Wetter nein, sorry

Ok ich geh zum Bikelager Waldbronn, chainguide 20 und bremse 20 das is fair.

danke Eike und viel spaß Flo!


----------



## Eike. (25. Januar 2011)

Werkzeug kauft man einmal, nen Mechaniker bezahlt man immer wieder  Gerade so regelmäßige Wartungen wie Entlüften sollte man schon selber machen können weil es im Endeffekt deutlich günstiger ist. 
Wenn du mal was selber machen willst helfe ich auch gerne mit Werkzeug und Knowhow aus.


----------



## SLXDriver (25. Januar 2011)

Naja bremse zahlt mir canyon, das lass ich dann lieber professionell machen, auf die schnelle mach cih mir auch mal jetzt dann die Kefü dran aber ich denk irgendwann hol ich mir das zeugs

danke 

gruß


----------



## coffee_box (25. Januar 2011)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Yeah, spätestens jetzt ist jeder sau neidisch, dass er nicht dabei war
> 
> Das beste is eh der typ ganz rechts, niemand kennt ihn



ICH kenn ihn!


----------



## overkill_KA (25. Januar 2011)

War bei dem Wetter dann doch nicht fahren. Danach hätte man mich mit dem Kärcher sauber machen müssen


----------



## SLXDriver (25. Januar 2011)

coffee_box schrieb:


> ICH kenn ihn!




Und wer ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (25. Januar 2011)

benzinkanister glaube ich


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Januar 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Gerade so regelmäßige Wartungen wie Entlüften sollte man schon selber machen können weil es im Endeffekt deutlich günstiger ist.



 Ich hab meine Bremse am Fully das letzte mal 2008 entlüftet.


----------



## Eike. (25. Januar 2011)

Da will ich den Jung Selbstständigkeit lehren und du fällst mir in den Rücken.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Januar 2011)

Nein-nein. Nicht falsch verstehen. Wenn ich ne Avid fahren würde, hätte ich mir das auch schon lange angeeignet. Da weiß man ja, wofür man es braucht.


----------



## Phil88 (25. Januar 2011)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Naja bremse zahlt mir canyon, das lass ich dann lieber professionell machen...



...dann geh woanders hin, ich habe am anfang auch mal meine bremsen dort entlüften lassen. ich war 4 mal dort bis die es mal gebacken bekommen haben dass das ding dicht ist. 2 mal hat er mir sogar neue beläge einbauen müssen weil er sie versaut hat...

ging zwar alles für umme weil das bike vom bike lager war, aber das was die können kann ich schon lange.

pallmann wirste für mtb generell vergessen können. 
beim radial schafft ein mechaniker der is voll-blut downhiller, hab den mal am smdh und bei den 7-hills getroffen, der scheint was drauf zu haben, aber enttäuscht worden bin ich in dem laden auch schon.

am besten selbst schrauben. und wenn du einmalig 30 investieren musst um dein 3000-bike wieder flott zu machen kann man damit doch leben oder? du weist dafür wenigstens dass es dann auch funktioniert und hast keinen ärger mit unfähigen mechanikern und elendigen wartezeiten und so käse.


----------



## SLXDriver (25. Januar 2011)

Hast dus auch in Waldbronn machen alssen? mhmmmm...

Glaubt ihr Canyon bezahlt mir das entlüftungskit?

Sonst würde ich gerne dein Angebot annehmen Eike 

XTR Montage zeugs haste nicht nehm ich an? Entlüftungskit auch nicht?

gruß

Hehe XTR Montagewerkzeugs ist schon auf dem Weg


----------



## benzinkanister (25. Januar 2011)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> benzinkanister glaube ich



jap. ziemlich beeindruckendes material fahrt ihr da umher! da kommt mir mein rad wie ne gazelle vor 

gruß


----------



## SLXDriver (25. Januar 2011)

Ahh 
Schön dich kennenzulernen   (auch im Forum)
Wo warst du eigentlich nach dem Bild? Du warst wie vom Erdboden verschluckt 
Freitag und Samstag ist Sonne und -7 °C ( Also gefrorener Boden + gutes Wetter)

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## benzinkanister (25. Januar 2011)

ich hab den trail am bismarkturm gesucht. und irgend nen wanderpfad gefunden mit lauter so stufen der von menschen überfüllt war. -7 grad is mir bischen zu kalt. so ab 5 bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (25. Januar 2011)

Nicht gefunden? 
Wohnst du erst neu in Karlsruhe?

Alle Wege führen zum Bismarkturm


----------



## Eike. (26. Januar 2011)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Hast dus auch in Waldbronn machen alssen? mhmmmm...
> 
> Glaubt ihr Canyon bezahlt mir das entlüftungskit?
> 
> ...



Entlüftungskits hab ich für Avid (müsste auch für Formula passen) und Magura. Von den Shimano Werkzeugen hab ich für die XTR nur das TL-FC32 (also für das Tretlager). FC17 und FC35 müsstest du besorgen, bekommt man für rund 20. Frag wegen den Kosten doch mal bei Canyon an, das kostet die auch nicht mehr als eine Montage beim Händler.


----------



## Heili (26. Januar 2011)

Am Samstag wär ich dabei.
Am besten irgendwann ab 12:30-13.00.
Später geht natürlich auch.


----------



## lowrider89 (26. Januar 2011)

Also am Sa bin ich am Start, aber wann ich da bin kp muss bis 6:00uhr morgens Arbeiten  Aber das kriege ich schon iwie hin


----------



## lowrider89 (26. Januar 2011)

Phil88 schrieb:


> ...dann geh woanders hin, ich habe am anfang auch mal meine bremsen dort entlüften lassen. ich war 4 mal dort bis die es mal gebacken bekommen haben dass das ding dicht ist. 2 mal hat er mir sogar neue beläge einbauen müssen weil er sie versaut hat...
> 
> ging zwar alles für umme weil das bike vom bike lager war, aber das was die können kann ich schon lange.
> 
> ...





Nope der Andre oder wie er auch heisst arbeitet schon seit Jahren nicht mehr beim Radial, der ist iwie ins Computerwesen gewechselt. Ist eig echt schade drum.


----------



## SLXDriver (26. Januar 2011)

Hey Eike,
Ich bedank mich nochmal für dein Angebot, lehne jetzt doch ab, so kostet mich das 50 Euro und Canyon zahlt's. Das Werkzeug wollen sie mir nicht zahlen, dann lass ichs lieber machen und zahl nichts....
Immerhin ist es Freitag fertig, ich hoffe die im Bikelager Waldbronn können das... hab echt Angst um mein Baby, Phil du hast mir Angst gemacht..!!  ^^

Samstag bin ich dabei


EDIT:
Thema Radial, sagen zu mir, 12 Euro kostet es, dann solle es auf einmal 30 kosten und wurd nicht richtig gemacht... Scheiss laden, NIE WIEDER...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (26. Januar 2011)

Ich hab in Waldbronn meine Gabel einbauen lassen. Lief reibungslos und superschnell (10min).


----------



## overkill_KA (26. Januar 2011)

Hätte jemand Interesse bei einem/mehreren Enduro Rennen mitzufahren?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=482486

Ich würde bei allen mitfahren die im Elsass sind


----------



## ms06-rider (26. Januar 2011)

Der einzige schwierige Punkt beim Gabel einbaun ist den Konus für den Steuersatz (kp wie das Ding genau heißt) von der alten Gabel runter und wieder drauf bei der neuen Gabel zu bekommen, zummindest wenn s n durchgängiger ist (bei den neuen gibts glaub auch welche mit so nem kleinen Schnitt). Dafür gibt s beim Händler professionelles Werkzeug wo man nur zudrehn bzw drauf haun muss. Der Rest ist dann völllig trivial ...


----------



## Heili (26. Januar 2011)

Wäre schon geil.
Kannste genauere Informationen geben?
(Bin ehrlich gesagt echt zu faul selbst die Seite durchzuforsten )


----------



## overkill_KA (26. Januar 2011)

Hab die Seite selber noch nicht gelesen.

Aber findet erst im Mai statt, von demher haben wir noch genug Zeit.

Rennlizenz braucht man soviel ich weiß keine.


----------



## Heili (26. Januar 2011)

Dann kann man sich ja Zeit lassen 
Biste am Samstag auch bei en paar Runden am Wattkopf dabei?


----------



## overkill_KA (26. Januar 2011)

Jop


----------



## SLXDriver (26. Januar 2011)

Ich mach auch evtl. Mit wenn die Schule es mitmacht zeitl. Wann und wo am Samstag?

Gruß


----------



## Heili (27. Januar 2011)

so ab 12.00 fänd ich in Ordnung.
Irgendwo am Wattkopf ^^
Ist mir ziemlich egal.


----------



## ms06-rider (27. Januar 2011)

Ma schaun, vielleicht komm ich Samstag auch n bissi - ich sollte zwar nicht, aber ich fürchte ich will n bisschen radeln 
@slxDriver: Schule ist keine Ausrede - gibt nix Entspannteres - auch net direkt vorm Abi, was du grad net bist, das ist erst in 1,5 Monaten ( und direkt vorher beginnt 3 Tage vorher  ) Also genieß die schöne Schulzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowrider89 (27. Januar 2011)

Also ich bin so 13Uhr 14Uhr am SMDH!!


----------



## SLXDriver (27. Januar 2011)

Och finds trotzdem stressigâ¦.  und is halt wichtig, immerhin will ich es auch mal aug die Uni schaffen 

Ja wenn ich willig am samstag bin u d ich das Rad wieder bekomm..

Kann ich ja kurz erzÃ¤hln wenns einen interessiert...:
Heute ruft die Werkstatt an: hallo, der Chainguide ist nicht schaltbar... Ok ok ich ruf bei canyon an: ja hallo,(geschichte erzÃ¤hlt) ja chainguard passt nicht , Antwort: ja gibt nur einen. Okok wieder in der Werkstatt angerufen, dann hieÃ es wieder geht nicht hab ich wieder bei canyon angerufe , die sich dann mit denen in Kontakt setzen wollten und mir bescheit sagen wollten. Bis jetzt ni hts gehÃ¶rt also hoffe ich mal die machen das schnell noch eig sollte ich es morgen haben 

GruÃ


----------



## ms06-rider (27. Januar 2011)

Dann scheiß halt auf mehrere Kettenblätter  38 Blatt rauf und gut is  Geht bergab schnell genug und bergauf kann man bei den Bergelen hier ja wohl auch noch locker treten (und ja ich kann das gern beweisen  auch wenn ich grad noch net fit bin), speziell mit so nem CC Radel 
Bin dann wohl am Samstag so iwann gegen Mittag (12e, 1e) am Smdh, ersma im unteren Bereich n bissi springen und dann iwann hoch.
@ Schule: Jo schon, net allzu schlechte Noten sind da schon brauchbar, speziell wenn du net grad was studieren willst wo jeder genommen wird der s Abi besteht. Aber auf der Uni wird es definitiv stressiger/anspruchsvoller/zeitaufwendiger ...


----------



## Heili (27. Januar 2011)

@ms06-rider:
Kanns sein, dass ich dich am letzten Sonntag am unteren teil vom smdh gesehn habe?
War auf nem roten Hardtail unterwegs.


----------



## SLXDriver (27. Januar 2011)

Ich fahr aber gerne auch länger nach oben 

gruß


----------



## ms06-rider (28. Januar 2011)

@Heili: Jo dann warst wohl du des  Haben uns damals gefragt ob du s gewesen sein könntest - ich wusste dass du n Alutech hast und der mim lila Torque (oje wie war sein Forumsname ? ^^) wusste das es rot ist ^^.
@SlxDriver: Dann wirds wohl ne Hammerschmidt werden müssen


----------



## Cambria (28. Januar 2011)

soo diplom rum, jetzt darf ich auch mal wieder aufs Rad. bisschen wattkopf morgen wär toll. gibts nen treffpunkt/uhrzeit?


----------



## overkill_KA (28. Januar 2011)

Ist auch noch jemand nach 15Uhr oben?


----------



## Heili (28. Januar 2011)

Wenn ihr alle erst so spät kommt, bin ich auch erst so ab 14.00 am Wildschweingehege 
Man sieht sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil88 (28. Januar 2011)

Cambria schrieb:


> soo diplom rum, jetzt darf ich auch mal wieder aufs Rad. bisschen wattkopf morgen wär toll. gibts nen treffpunkt/uhrzeit?



glückwunsch!
ich habs nonich rum, ergo: ich hab keine zeit am we... werd wohl bis april nich mehr großartig zum fahren kommen


----------



## lowrider89 (28. Januar 2011)

Also wunderbar ich bin um 14Uhr dann oben am Startpunkt vom SMDH^^


----------



## ms06-rider (28. Januar 2011)

Wenn ich s schaff (muss mich noch mit jemand treffen - bekomm nen Theo Mitschrieb  ) bin ich denn morgen so um 12e unten und spring da n bissi rum und komm dann auf 14 Uhr nach oben. 
@Lowrider89: Falls ich zu früh oben sein sollte werd ich dann einfach schonma die beiden ersten Teile shreddern


----------



## overkill_KA (28. Januar 2011)

Wie siehts sonntags aus? Sind welche am SMDH?
Von mir aus können wir auch wo anderst fahren.

Morgen bin ich frühstens ab 15:30 oben.


----------



## SLXDriver (29. Januar 2011)

Sorry wegn heute... Bin erst halb 5 heimgekommen  Scheiss Bahn is erst wieder um 5 gefahren ...


----------



## lowrider89 (29. Januar 2011)

Passt schon macht nichts war ne nette Runde^^ Wegen morgen da muss ich leider passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (30. Januar 2011)

Wenn jemand aus Ettlingen ein Schlauch mit franz. Ventil hat und ihn mir verkaufen will wäre ich heute dabei


----------



## Eike. (30. Januar 2011)

Am Schlauch muss es nicht scheitern, ich hab noch genug im Keller. Zwar keine Superleichtschläuche sondern Kram der sich im Laufe der Zeit angesammelt hat, dafür für umme.


----------



## overkill_KA (30. Januar 2011)

Ah cool.
Wer fährt heute überhaupt und wo?

Edit:
SMDH bitte heute nicht


----------



## SLXDriver (31. Januar 2011)

Fahrrad ist da 

Morgen ab 13 Uhr werde ich den SMDH rocken 

Jemand dabei? Kann auch bis 15 uhr warten^^

Kefü is hammer <3 und die Elixir vorne macht zum ersten mal genau das  was ich will, der Typ hat gesagt da war übertrieben viel Luft  drinnen... ^^


----------



## Heili (31. Januar 2011)

Morgen Notenkonferenz -> keine Nachmittagsschule -> bin dabei 
so 14:30Uhr wär ich dabei.
Wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## overkill_KA (31. Januar 2011)

Ich komme wrsl auch noch

Aber erst gg 15Uhr


----------



## Heili (31. Januar 2011)

man sieht sich dann oben


----------



## ms06-rider (31. Januar 2011)

Ich muss lernen -.- (Und ich habs so geplant mit mich mit Leuten treffen zum Lernen und Zeug abgeben müssen, dass ich keine Wahl habe, damit ich net wieder biken geh ^^ )
Naja Wochenende vielleicht wieder wenn mein Wissensstand zum Wochenende hin das zulässt.


----------



## SLXDriver (1. Februar 2011)

Heili hat mir grad abgesagt, sonst alle hier BikeMuffel? 

Das Wetter ist gefühlt nicht so schlimm, ehrlich


----------



## Heili (1. Februar 2011)

Ja, tut mir echt leid aber das is mir zu kalt.
Jajaja, ich weiß ja: es gibt kein schlechtes wetter nur schlechte Kleidung...
Aber es macht einfach nich wirklich Spaß wenn man sich durch so ne Kälte quälen muss
Wenns am Wochenende wärmer ist, bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (1. Februar 2011)

ohoh heili was los 

Ich bin dabei
Ich fahr bei mir um 15:20 los.


----------



## SLXDriver (1. Februar 2011)

Ähm, Overkill, wollen wir uns nicht treffen und zusammen hochfahren?


----------



## overkill_KA (1. Februar 2011)

Können wir machen.

Aber ich fahr wie gesagt erst um 15:15 los.
Ich nehm an das du nicht schon um 14:30 oben bist


----------



## SLXDriver (1. Februar 2011)

Jo
Ähmmm beim Albert stelien Haus oder wie man das schreibt also das Altersheim um 15:50?

gruß


----------



## overkill_KA (1. Februar 2011)

Ich komm von Ettlingenweier. 10 min dürften reichen

Machen wir 15:20-25


----------



## SLXDriver (1. Februar 2011)

Ok


----------



## overkill_KA (1. Februar 2011)

Lass uns lieber mal nach 15:30 machen.

Weil ich muss nochmal kurz wegen meiner Bremse schauen.

Hab gestern beim Schlauchwechsel aus versehen den Bremshebel gedrückt, obwohl das Laufrad nicht drin war. Jetzt hat sich die Elixir eingestellt und die Beläge sind fast aneinander.

Hoffentlich bekomm ich das wieder hin


----------



## SLXDriver (1. Februar 2011)

Nimm nen dünnn imbus geh dazwischen und hebel es auseinander


----------



## overkill_KA (1. Februar 2011)

Ja hat geklappt so gegen 30 bin ich da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (1. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich in Ettlingen wohnen würde würde ich wohl auch öfters fahren. Aber ich muss erstmal 20km fahren bin ich da bin.


----------



## SLXDriver (1. Februar 2011)

Sehr gut wars! 

Empfehlenswert, beim hochfahren wird einem warm genug und der SMDH hat grad richtig guten grip durch den gefrohrenen Boden!


----------



## overkill_KA (1. Februar 2011)

Jop war gut heute


----------



## overkill_KA (1. Februar 2011)

Weiß jemand zufällig wo es Videos zum Umsetzen gibt? Am besten How-To's.
Mit Umsetzten meine ich, dass man bei einer Serpentine auf der Stelle steht und das Hinterrad umsetzt, sodass man weiterfahren kann, ohne die Kurve wirklich zu fahren.


Sehr sehr schönes Video übrigends:
http://video.mpora.com/watch/B6vkVnihZ/hd/


----------



## benzinkanister (1. Februar 2011)

das video is mega! danke!


----------



## SLXDriver (1. Februar 2011)

jap  Richtig cool  Ich würde gerne in den Dünen da fahren, stand da in dem Vid wo das is?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (2. Februar 2011)

Heute jemand Biken?


----------



## overkill_KA (2. Februar 2011)

Frühstens morgen.

Sonntag eine große Tour wäre ich dabei.

Eike fahrt ihr wieder in die Pfalz?


----------



## Eike. (2. Februar 2011)

Schau mer mal. Wenns Wetter passt bestimmt, soll ja wieder wärmer werden.


----------



## SLXDriver (2. Februar 2011)

Fährste heute mit Eike?


----------



## Eike. (2. Februar 2011)

Ne, die Hand macht immer noch Probleme da lass ich das lieber damits am Wochenende geht.


----------



## Waldgeist (2. Februar 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ne, die Hand macht immer noch Probleme da lass ich das lieber damits am Wochenende geht.



@ Eike, hast du dir die Hand mal röntgen lassen? Vielleicht ist einer der  Knochen angebrochen oder gebrochen. Bei mir war es auch so, dass der Schmerz nicht nachgelassen hat, Bin dann zum Arzt und dann war es das  Kahnbein. 6 Wochen Gips bis zum Schulterglenk! Dann noch eine Schiene, die war aber nicht lange nötig. Und alles ist gut geworden.


----------



## overkill_KA (2. Februar 2011)

Samstag soll es 10° und Sonntag 14°C geben, wenn das kein Bike-Wetter ist weiß ich auch nicht weiter


----------



## Eike. (2. Februar 2011)

Ne das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Im "Normalbetrieb" merk ich ja auch gar nichts mehr sondern nur bei Belastung und gleichzeitiger Drehung. Das ist einfach eine heftige Prellung die halt Zeit braucht um komplett auszuheilen deswegen lass ich es ja ruhiger angehen. Letztes Wochenende bin ich ja auch schon gefahren und das ging ohne große Schmerzen.


----------



## funbiker9 (2. Februar 2011)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Samstag soll es 10° und Sonntag 14°C geben, wenn das kein Bike-Wetter ist weiß ich auch nicht weiter



 definitiv Bikewetter


----------



## Heili (2. Februar 2011)

Bin am Samstag zusammen mit Kai am Wattkopf. en bissl smdh un vielleicht noch Panorama weg 
Uhrzeit flexibel, nur nicht zu früh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (2. Februar 2011)

Samstag ist bei mir wahrscheinlich Holzmachen angesagt. Ich meld mich aber wenn ich doch Zeit haben sollte. 
Sonntag wäre ich für Pfalz unsicher machen.

Fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## SLXDriver (2. Februar 2011)

ICh würd mitfahren morgen, ab 15 Uhr


----------



## overkill_KA (2. Februar 2011)

Hab erst 15:30Uhr Schule aus.
Ich schreib danach ob ich fahren geh oder nicht.

Je nach dem wie der Tag war


----------



## SLXDriver (3. Februar 2011)

Bei dem wetter hab ich kb


----------



## ms06-rider (3. Februar 2011)

Tssss Pussy 

Samstag bin ich vielleicht biken (je nach aktuellen Lernstand^^) Sonntag sicherlich. Allerdings werd ich mich auf Smdh und evtl ne Runde Panoramaweg zum Abschluss beschränken. Auf ernstahft Tour hat meine Fitness iwie noch net so richtig Lust


----------



## SLXDriver (3. Februar 2011)

Fu 
Wer is hier ie ganze zeit biken?;â¬


----------



## SLXDriver (3. Februar 2011)

Obwohl ich bekomm grad wieder krass bock nur es ist so nass...


----------



## overkill_KA (3. Februar 2011)

Wenn wir fahren würden, würden wir aussehen wie Dreckschweine 

Wobei ich auf Serpentinentrail schon Lust hätte


----------



## SLXDriver (3. Februar 2011)

********, ich brauche es... JETZT 
Morgen Bike ich, 14 Uhr, falls jemand mit will sagen, dann kann man das wieder verschieben! 
Angeplant: SMDH, Panorama ggf.

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (3. Februar 2011)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## overkill_KA (3. Februar 2011)

*Hat jemand Lust am Sonntag auf Pfalz?*


----------



## ms06-rider (4. Februar 2011)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Wer is hier ie ganze zeit biken?



Du bist Schüler, das zählt net 

Wer ist morgen/Übermorgen am Start? Ich fürcht ich will fahren - zummindest wenn tatsächlich die Sonne scheinen sollte  Werd dann wohl so morgen gegen kurz* nach 1e rum oben am Smdh sein und ersma des erste Stück fahren. Sonntag vermutlich davor noch n bissi springen im unteren Teil.

@Overkill: Sry, wie gesagt ich bin noch net wirklich Tourenfit.

* Der Begriff kurz kann hier auch durchaus ne halbe Stunde bedeuten


----------



## Heili (4. Februar 2011)

Also Kai und ich sind morgen so um 14.00 da.
Man sieht sich dann oben


----------



## Pead (4. Februar 2011)

Meine Wenigkeit ist morgen Mittag auch vertreten.


----------



## KA-Biker (4. Februar 2011)

Pead schrieb:


> Meine Wenigkeit ist morgen Mittag auch vertreten.




Darf meine Wenigkeit erfahren wer du bist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pead (4. Februar 2011)

Der, der ein lila Torque fährt.


----------



## KA-Biker (4. Februar 2011)

süß. Ich fahr eines ganz ohne Farbe in RAW


----------



## ms06-rider (4. Februar 2011)

Alter - hast du was gegen lila? Willste Stress ey  Nix gegen lila Rahmen - lila Rahmen sind toll


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. Februar 2011)

Hat jemand morgen Lust und Zeit auf nen N8-Ride? Ist zwar ne Schande bei dem möglicherweise guten Wetter morgen, aber ich kann leider erst ab +- 19.30 fahren.


----------



## SLXDriver (5. Februar 2011)

Wow bin echt müde grad ich geh ma langsam heim... Morgen 14 uhr parkplatz @ heili uns reat! Fwiert noxh schee

Cu


----------



## Heili (5. Februar 2011)

14.00 geht klar, hoffe, dass ich nich zu starken Gegenwind hab.
Bis dann


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. Februar 2011)

Eike und ich fahren um 19.30 an der Kaisereiche Richtung toter Mann los. Wer Lust und ne Lampe hat, kann gerne mit.


----------



## funbiker9 (5. Februar 2011)

Heili schrieb:


> 14.00 geht klar, hoffe, dass ich nich zu starken Gegenwind hab.
> Bis dann



Oh doch, mit dem starken Gegenwind werden wir uns heute alle anfreunden müssen.


----------



## Fuffy (5. Februar 2011)

Servus ms06-rider,

hat Spaß gemacht heute! Denke ich werde in den kommenden Wochen mal öfters bei Euch vorbei schauen und mit euch die Strecke rocken.

Bis bald im Wald
Fuffy (Trek Session)


----------



## ms06-rider (6. Februar 2011)

Jo war n schöner Tag  Ich fürcht bis März werd ich nur noch wenig zum biken kommen - Uni Klausuren - ma schaun, wie unvernünftig ich bin  
Wer ist heut mit dabei ? Ich pack ma meine 7 Sachen und dann mach ich mich auf den langen und beschwerlichen Weg nach Ettlingen raus ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (6. Februar 2011)

Hey, 
hab bissl verschlafen, fahr in 5 mins ne runde, is jemand dabei?

Gut wars


----------



## Eike. (10. Februar 2011)

Also so geht das nicht weiter. Wir sitzen hier in der Nebelsuppe und 200 Meter weiter oben scheint die Sonne bei zweistelligen Temperaturen und herrlichster Inversion. Kommt heute Nachmittag jemand mit nach Bad Herrenalb um mal wieder den Kopf aus den Wolken zu strecken? Mit potenter Beleuchtung auch gerne in die Dämmerung/Dunkelheit. Ohne Beleuchtung wäre der späteste Starttermin in BH 15:35.


----------



## johans (10. Februar 2011)

Das hört sich doch gut an. Mangels potenter Beleuchtung wäre ich dann für 15.35 Uhr in Bad Herrenalb bzw. 15.13 Uhr die S1 in Ettlingen oder?


----------



## Eike. (10. Februar 2011)

Jupp genau. Falls jemand aus Karlsruhe mitkommen will, am Marktplatz fährt die S1 um 14:50 und am Bahnhof 14:57 ab. Die Tour hat 650hm/25km, wir sind also zum Sonnenuntergang wieder in Bad Herrenalb.


----------



## johans (10. Februar 2011)

Update von mir: Geht auch eine Bahn früher? Wäre nämlich ideal wenn wir die Bahn zurück um 17.04 Uhr kriegen würden. Also Hinfahrt dann 14.33 Uhr in Ettlingen bzw 14.17 Uhr Hbf, dann brauchen wir uns nicht hetzen. In Ordnung Eike?


----------



## Eike. (10. Februar 2011)

Von mir aus gerne.


----------



## g!zmo (10. Februar 2011)

..und mich muss den ganzen Tag lernen 
Eike, hat das mit deinem GPS Mitschnitt geklappt? Könntest du mir davon ne Kopie schicken? Ich würde dir dann mal meine email schicken.
Viel Spass euch heute Mittag!


----------



## Eike. (10. Februar 2011)

Meiner hat nicht geklappt aber ich hab den von Robert. Schick mir einfach eine PN mit deiner E-Mailadresse.


----------



## .ExE (10. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich lese, wie hier einige schon 15 Uhr aufm Bike sitzen, könnt ich heulen 

Will auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (10. Februar 2011)

War heut mit MS 06 Rider am Turmberg, war richtig geiles Wetter und hat laune gemacht! Kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## funbiker9 (10. Februar 2011)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> War heut mit MS 06 Rider am Turmberg, war richtig geiles Wetter und hat laune gemacht! Kann ich nur empfehlen!



Wie ist es am Turmberg so...vergleichbar mit Wattkopf?


----------



## SLXDriver (10. Februar 2011)

Ne, eigentlich ist es noch ncith fertig! Der Boden war sehr weich, riesen Sprünge, 5-6 Meter, das gute: Er ist kein richtiger double, hat aber ne landung, sprich, ihr könnt euch rantsten und ins flat springen und irgendwann seid ihr schnell genug, dann schafft ihrs total "smooooth"  dann gibts nen großen und kleinen absprung.

Das ist das beste, wie ich finde, sonst gibt es noch 2 extrem hardcore sprünge und einen, der über ne Straße geht, die lockter 5-6 Meter zwischen wänden liegt aber ich glaub die is noch ned fertig, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das jemand springt, ist selbstmord 

Wenn ich nochmal mit Ms06 hingeh kannste gerne mitkommen Patrick 
Der Rest natürlich auch, ist halt eigentlich nur der eine Sprung und den hochschieben, der macht aber sau viel spaß 

Vielleicht lad ich ma nen kleines Vid hoch, da hab ichs aber nicht so ganz gesachfft, das is peinlich ;P

gruß

EDIT: Vorallem vom Turmberg runter gibts ne assozial lange und steile Treppe, 200 HM Treppe, die gibt einem nen richtigen kick, der Flo dachte schon ich bin tot weil ich so lange gebraucht hab 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyFBbSEUF84"]YouTube        - DH Turmberg[/nomedia] Der Sprung bei 0:15, sieht recht unspektakulär aus, ist auch leicht zu fahren macht aber richtig fun!
http://www.youtube.com/user/zadax12345#p/u/11/RdcIp0e2PtA Fast noch besser  Da wo der am anfang anhält, gehts über den Weg


----------



## Eike. (10. Februar 2011)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Das ist das beste, wie ich finde, sonst gibt es noch 2 extrem hardcore sprünge und einen, der über ne Straße geht, die lockter 5-6 Meter zwischen wänden liegt aber ich glaub die is noch ned fertig, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das jemand springt, ist selbstmord



Das ist eher schon wieder am verfallen. Das Roadgap gibt es schon ziemlich lange und irgendwann hat auch mal jemand ein Video gepostet, die Landung hat man da nicht richtig gesehen aber nach sauber gestanden sah es nicht aus


----------



## SLXDriver (10. Februar 2011)

Der is da drübergesprungen? Woher hat der die Geschwindikeit genommen? 

KRASS!


----------



## Eike. (10. Februar 2011)

Ah hier ist es. Man sieht die "Landung" ja doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johans (11. Februar 2011)

Das sieht aber heute nicht mehr so aus, oder ich hab neulich was anderes gesehen. Aber die Holzkonstruktion hab ich nicht in Erinnerung


----------



## speschelaisd (11. Februar 2011)

Wo fängt die Strecke genau an?


----------



## SLXDriver (11. Februar 2011)

Hi eike!
Das vid kenn ich  is aber ned der roadgap den ich mrinr


----------



## overkill_KA (11. Februar 2011)

Sehr geiles Wetter heute und am WE.

Wer ist wo unterwegs?


----------



## Eike. (11. Februar 2011)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Wetter heute und am WE.



In welchem Land bist du gerade?

Wenns am Wochenende hält fahr ich wahrscheinlich mal nach Baden-Baden. In die Pfalz ist es mir bei den Bedingungen zu weit um dann vielleicht nach einer halben Stunde im Regen zu stehen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. Februar 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> In welchem Land bist du gerade?
> 
> Wenns am Wochenende hält fahr ich wahrscheinlich mal nach Baden-Baden. In die Pfalz ist es mir bei den Bedingungen zu weit um dann vielleicht nach einer halben Stunde im Regen zu stehen.



Und Thema Nightride?


----------



## Eike. (11. Februar 2011)

Kömmer auch wieder machen aber den Toten Mann lassen wir erstmal ruhen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. Februar 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Kömmer auch wieder machen aber den Toten Mann lassen wir erstmal ruhen.



Wann passts Dir am WE am besten - Heute kann ich leider nicht, da noch in Stuttgart und Lampe noch nicht aufgeladen?  Für Routen bin ich offen.


----------



## Eike. (11. Februar 2011)

Noch ist alles offen wobei der Sonntag der schönere Tag werden soll also würde ich da gerne tagsüber unterwegs sein.
Die Tour von Bad Herrenalb über Bernstein und Mahlberg wär im Dunkeln bestimmt auch interessant, dauert aber halt auch länger. Gehts bei dir erst wieder um halb acht?

Update: Ne das passt für die Rückfahrt schlecht mit der Bahn und mitten in der Nach will ich auch nicht durchs Albtal zurück. Naja eine Strecke findet sich schon, der Wattkopf ist ja als Backup da.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. Februar 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Noch ist alles offen wobei der Sonntag der schönere Tag werden soll also würde ich da gerne tagsüber unterwegs sein.
> Die Tour von Bad Herrenalb über Bernstein und Mahlberg wär im Dunkeln bestimmt auch interessant, dauert aber halt auch länger. Gehts bei dir erst wieder um halb acht?
> 
> Update: Ne das passt für die Rückfahrt schlecht mit der Bahn und mitten in der Nach will ich auch nicht durchs Albtal zurück. Naja eine Strecke findet sich schon, der Wattkopf ist ja als Backup da.



Ja, halb acht geht. Wir können doch mit dem Auto nach hinten fahren. Auf meinen Träger passen zwei Räder drauf. Wie lange würde die Runde dauern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (11. Februar 2011)

Ja dann können wir das wirklich machen. Das ist die gleiche Tour die Hannes und ich gestern gefahren sind, rund 650hm/25km. Wird vermutlich 2,5-3h dauern, also kein Problem für die DX. Die Mirage pack ich dann noch als Reserve ein.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. Februar 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ja dann können wir das wirklich machen. Das ist die gleiche Tour die Hannes und ich gestern gefahren sind, rund 650hm/25km. Wird vermutlich 2,5-3h dauern, also kein Problem für die DX. Die Mirage pack ich dann noch als Reserve ein.



Gut. Schick mir Deine Adresse als PM, dann komm ich direkt bei Dir vorbei und sammle Dich auf. 

Wenn noch einer mit will, gerne. Den Transport kann ich allerdings nicht sicherstellen.


----------



## overkill_KA (11. Februar 2011)

Jemand morgen früh am Wattkopf?


----------



## overkill_KA (11. Februar 2011)

Ich bin um 12 Uhr an der Kaisereiche, wenn jemand mit will kurz posten dann warte ich noch.


----------



## SLXDriver (12. Februar 2011)

10 'â¢C und das um halb 2!!! Ich glaube wir haben es geschafft der Winter ist vorbei!!!!!!!
Yeehhaaa 

@overkill
Morgen ca. 14-15 uhr SMDH ich mrld mich morgen im ICQ cya


----------



## overkill_KA (12. Februar 2011)

Morgen
Ich muss mal schauen ob ich 14-15uhr schaffe, weil ich noch weg muss.


----------



## SLXDriver (12. Februar 2011)

Ok meld dich dann


----------



## benzinkanister (12. Februar 2011)

hey,

wollte heute auch ne kleine runde aufn wattkopf. 14-15 uhr könnte mir passen. ich meld mich bei SLX, vielleicht finde ich euch dann!

gruß


----------



## SLXDriver (12. Februar 2011)

dann meld dich mal ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel2 (12. Februar 2011)

Hi!

jmd Bock demnächst ne Runde zu fahren? Kenne mich in KA und Umgebung (noch) nicht so richtig aus 

Grüße


----------



## Eike. (12. Februar 2011)

Kein Wunder, von Weimar aus ist die Anfahrt so weit 

Der Wattkopf bei Ettlingen ist eigentlich die einzige Gelegenheit direkt von Karlsruhe aus Trails zu fahren. Alles andere ist entweder drüben im Pfälzerwald oder weiter im Schwarzwald. Wenn du irgendeine Tour siehst die dich interessiert melde dich einfach und fahr mit.


----------



## murmel2 (12. Februar 2011)

Hi Eike,

danke für das Angebot! Heute fährst du nicht zufällig? Am Wattkopf war ich bis jetzt immer nur auf dem SMDH, aber ich würde auch gern mal wieder eine "richtige" Tour fahren


----------



## SLXDriver (12. Februar 2011)

Da sich keiner meldet, bin um 15 uhr oben am SMDH
man sieht sich 

bb


----------



## murmel2 (12. Februar 2011)

ok, ich werd dann mal ein bisschen auf Erkundungstour gehen und rückzu übder den SMDH fahren  Oranges hardtail falls mich jmd sieht...

Grüße


----------



## SLXDriver (12. Februar 2011)

Ok, ich werd dich ansprechen ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (12. Februar 2011)

murmel2 schrieb:


> danke für das Angebot! Heute fährst du nicht zufällig?



Schon, aber heute steht ein Nightride bei Bad Herrenalb auf dem Programm. Das ist von Karlsruhe aus das nächstgelegene so man recht viele Singletrails findet.


----------



## Rasender Robert (12. Februar 2011)

Hallo!

Wie sieht es morgen aus? Hat schon jemand was vor?
Ich möchte mal wieder im Schwarzwald fahren, wo ist aber noch offen. Es wird wohl entweder rund um Baden-Baden oder (es ist ja schon relativ schneefrei) etwas weiter hoch, zB Badener Höhe.

Kommt jemand mit?
Robert


----------



## SLXDriver (12. Februar 2011)

So ich geh los, Eike komm doch auch mal  Dich hab ich ja schon Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gesehn


----------



## Eike. (12. Februar 2011)

Baden-Baden steht bei mir für morgen auch auf der Liste, aber nur auf den Hausbergen, Yburg, Fremersberg und Co. Über 800m ist mir noch zuviel Schnee, da warte ich noch eine Woche.

@Kai: Hab doch heute abend schon was vor. Fürs Wochenende ist der Wattkopf halt nicht so reizvoll.


----------



## Eike. (12. Februar 2011)

Weil es nachher spät wird hier schonmal die Ankündigung für morgen.
Start in Baden-Baden ist um 11:30 bzw. Abfahrt in Karlsruhe am HBF um 11:09 Gleis 7. Die Strecke steht noch nicht fest, das wird dann spontan entschieden. Irgendwas zwischen 600 und 1000hm halt.


----------



## Rasender Robert (12. Februar 2011)

Das hört sich gut an, da bin ich dabei!

Bis morgen
Robert


----------



## Eike. (12. Februar 2011)

Hoffentlich haben wir dann mehr Glück mit dem Wetter. Der Nightide fällt gerade ins Wasser, und das nachdem der Tag so klasse war.


----------



## andi1969 (12. Februar 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hoffentlich haben wir dann mehr Glück mit dem Wetter. Der Nightide fällt gerade ins Wasser, und das nachdem der Tag so klasse war.



*Regnets????? oder kann das D nicht*


----------



## Eike. (12. Februar 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Regnets?????*



inzwischen scheints aufgehört zu haben aber vorhin hats hier kräftig geregnet.


----------



## andi1969 (12. Februar 2011)

*Aha bei mir ist´s knochentrocken....*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (12. Februar 2011)

In BH vielleicht auch, ich hab halt keine Lust bei den Temperaturen im Dunkeln rumzufahren und dabei nass zu werden.


----------



## murmel2 (12. Februar 2011)

also bei nightrides bin ich prinzipiell auch dabei. Warte z.Z. nur noch auch die Helmhalterung für die dx...
Ansonsten wars es echt spitze heute, auch wenn meine "Tour" eher kurz war und ich dann am smdh gelandet bin


----------



## Eike. (12. Februar 2011)

Sehr gut, je mehr desto besser.


----------



## SLXDriver (13. Februar 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAtq2O_tf-s&fmt=22"]YouTube        - SMDH Ettlingen[/nomedia]
Hier mal der Drop im 4. Teil.
Die Landung ist weg


----------



## ms06-rider (13. Februar 2011)

Hat die wer weggeschaufelt?  Die hätte man doch nur zu Ende schaufeln müssen, dann wärs echt top gewesen... Naja was solls - mir egal, ich mosh eh einfach drüber


----------



## SLXDriver (13. Februar 2011)

Naja ich finds gut, musste ihn dann ja fahren, weil mit Landung, die  warsch wieder hingebaut wird, würde ich ihn mich erst recht nicht  trauen...
Hatte richtig schiss


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. Februar 2011)

Ist das was man auf dem Video sieht, nicht die Stufe vor dem 3. Querweg? Wo war da eine Landung - die müsste dann ja aufm Weg gewesen sein.


----------



## Eike. (14. Februar 2011)

Er meint nicht die Kante ganz am Schluss sondern den Sprung zwischen den Bäumen weiter oben bevor es flach wird.


----------



## SLXDriver (14. Februar 2011)

jep


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (15. Februar 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wo war da eine Landung - die müsste dann ja aufm Weg gewesen sein.


Ganz guter Ansatz, aber besser oben noch nen Absprung drauf setzen, und die Landung dan 2,3m nachm Querweg, dann wird das richtig spaßig


----------



## Freeloader (15. Februar 2011)

Wenn du das springst helf ich bei der Entstehung mit.

Wer kommt morgen um 11 Uhr mit auf den Turmberg?


----------



## ms06-rider (15. Februar 2011)

Wenn die Landung groß genug ist würdest du s doch auch springen  11e Turmberg klingt eig ganz gut  Ma schaun - ich muss erst ma meinen Helm wieder bekommen (der is bei nem Kumpel - damit ich net so viel biken geh in der Klausuren Zeit ) aber ich fürcht ich hab zu sehr Lust n bissi zu springen, als dass ich s lassen würde. Wo wärst du denn um 11e? Bist du dann einfach bei dem http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/11645 Sprung oder wo?


----------



## SLXDriver (15. Februar 2011)

11 uhr morgens?!?! Immer diese Studenten tze tze ...  Will auch *mieep*

EDIT:
Ich war grad draußen bissl Manual üben ( Hat mir der Flo befohlen )
Dann durch hunde******** gefahren ( nicht bemerkt) und dann wollte ich nen Bordstein hochfahren und hab mir nen platten reingehauen...
Fahr nach hause, will rad wechseln.... Mhmmm hier stinkts aber  Schau auf den reifen, schön einmal drum rum ********.... Na toll hol nen Eimer wasser, geh raus und schütt 3 Eimer voll drauf und der dreck is immer noch dran... MAN SCHEISS KÖTER...
Jetzt hab ich ihn rausgelegt und lass es trocknen...
SCHEISS DRECK >.<.........


----------



## funbiker9 (15. Februar 2011)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> 11 uhr morgens?!?! Immer diese Studenten tze tze ...  Will auch *mieep*
> 
> EDIT:
> Ich war grad draußen bissl Manual üben ( Hat mir der Flo befohlen )
> ...




Da hast du ja saubere Arbeit geleistet


----------



## Kaljakop (15. Februar 2011)

Hallo, 

ich hab ma ne kleine Frage zwischendurch. 
Wie groß sind denn die Möglichkeiten um Karlsruhe rum zu Mountainbiken?
Gibt es viele verschiedene Trails und wie weit ist es denn aus der Innenstadt, bzw aus typischen "Studentenwohngegenden" bis zu den Trails?

Ich überlege mir in Karlsruhe Physik zu studieren und da ist es für mich schon wesentlich, dass ich abends mal noch ne schnelle Runde aufn Trail kann, oder wenigstens iwie in die Natur.

Oder kennt ihr Städte wo man als Student besser Mountainbiken kann?

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. Februar 2011)

Kaljakop schrieb:


> Oder kennt ihr Städte wo man als Student besser Mountainbiken kann?



Innsbruck.


----------



## Eike. (15. Februar 2011)

Freiburg drängt sich natürlich auch auf aber man kann durchaus auch von Karlsruhe aus gut fahren. Für die schnelle Feierabendrunde kann man an den Wattkopf und mit der S-Bahn ist man schnell im Schwarzwald oder Pfälzer Wald.


----------



## SLXDriver (15. Februar 2011)

Komm zu uns 

EDIT:
Alter das ganze Rad stinkt so pervers... Das halbe Haus stinkt, jetzt hab ichs 20 mins abgespritzt und es stinkt immer noch...! Ich kann das über nacht nicht draußen lassen, hat einer von euch ne Idee??? SCHIESS HUNDE EY... Ich würd am liebsten grad Hundefleisch essen...


----------



## Eike. (15. Februar 2011)

Hundescheisze ist wirklich eine extrem fiese Sache. Am ehesten wirst du wohl was mit einer Bürste und einem scharfen Reinigungsmittel erreichen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. Februar 2011)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Komm zu uns
> 
> EDIT:
> Alter das ganze Rad stinkt so pervers... Das halbe Haus stinkt, jetzt hab ichs 20 mins abgespritzt und es stinkt immer noch...! Ich kann das über nacht nicht draußen lassen, hat einer von euch ne Idee??? SCHIESS HUNDE EY... Ich würd am liebsten grad Hundefleisch essen...



Cleanpark und mit dem Dampfstrahler voll draufhalten. Das hilft.


----------



## funbiker9 (15. Februar 2011)

Chanel no 5


----------



## Phil88 (15. Februar 2011)

nasenklammer, auch bei synchronschwimmer sehr beliebt 

schmeis die räder aufn balkon, da wird sie ja wohl keiner klauen, den rahmen wirst ja i-wie sauber bekommen mit wasser und irgend nem spüli krams...


----------



## SLXDriver (15. Februar 2011)

Stimmt, da hab ich nicht dran gedacht xD das haben wir sogar 
Aber da muss ich mit dem tropfendem ding durch das Zimmer meines Bruders xD... Ich weiß nicht ob er das so toll findet ^^

"Cleanpark" was is das?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. Februar 2011)

slxdriver schrieb:


> "cleanpark" was is das?



gidf


----------



## ms06-rider (16. Februar 2011)

Kaljakop schrieb:


> Wie groß sind denn die Möglichkeiten um Karlsruhe rum zu Mountainbiken?
> Gibt es viele verschiedene Trails und wie weit ist es denn aus der Innenstadt, bzw aus typischen "Studentenwohngegenden" bis zu den Trails?



Naja kommt sehr drauf an was du fahren willst  Ist deine Angabe aktuell und du hast ein  Poison Zyankali T ? Also n CC-Hardtail? Aus der Innenstadt wirste wohl knapp 20min brauchen, oder eben n bissi mehr oder weniger - je nach Tempo... Um Karlsruhe selbst herum gibts net soo viele tolle Trails... Für ne Feierabendrunde aber auf jeden Fall ausreichend. Am Wochenende (da kannst als Student "umsonst" Bahn fahren im kvv) kannst du mit der Bahn super sowohl in den Schwarzwald, als auch in die Pfalz - da haste dann Trails und Abwechslung genug . 
( Wenn du eher zu Gravity-Fraktion gehören solltest hast du Wildbad in ner Stunde mit der Bahn erreichbar  )

Oje, ob er das so checkt  Ich geb lieber ma den Link als nur die Abkürzung. Musste nämlich auch erst nachschaun was gidf bedeutet 
http://www.gidf.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (16. Februar 2011)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> "Cleanpark" was is das?



das


----------



## benzinkanister (16. Februar 2011)

tach,

mir hat jemand aufm wattkopf den mummelsee schmackhaft gemacht. aber ich krieg das nicht mehr so ganz zusammen. desshalb frag ich hier nochmal eike die laufende topokarte und den rest:

also man soll da irgendwie mit dem bus bis nach oben fahren können und dann massig höhenmeter bergab vernichten.
wo ist denn der beste startpunkt und welche trails bergab sind empfehlenswert?

gruß


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. Februar 2011)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> mir hat jemand aufm wattkopf den mummelsee schmackhaft gemacht.


----------



## benzinkanister (16. Februar 2011)

wasn? jeder fängt mal klein an


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. Februar 2011)

Der Mummelsee ist nicht mal annähernd auf dem Wattkopf. Nicht böse sein.


----------



## Eike. (16. Februar 2011)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> eike die laufende topokarte und den rest:



 Ich nehm das mal als Kompliment 

Es gibt eine Abfahrt vom Hornisgrindegipfel bis runter nach Lauf. Die ist aber wie ich gehört habe selbt mit GPS Track teilweise nicht so einfach zu finden, wenn der Schnee da oben weg ist biete ich aber auch gerne mal wieder eine Führung an  Ich würd das vor allem gerne mal mit einer größeren Gruppe im Dunkeln fahren. Details dazu kommen wenn es soweit ist. Solange an der Schwarzwaldhochstraße noch Winterbetrieb ist bitte ich keine Versuche mit Bussen zu starten, das gibt nur Stress. Im Sommer ist es im Allgemeinen kein Problem solang es nicht übertrieben wird.
Neben dieser Abfahrt gibt es da oben noch einige interessante, teilweise anspruchsvolle Trails die schon eine ganz andere Nummer sind als die am Wattkopf. Es lohnt sich also auch für eine Tagestour von Baden-Baden oder Bühl aus.

Äh Dirk, ich glaub nicht, dass er den Mummelsee am wattkopf sucht, sondern dass ihm da jemand davon erzählt hat


----------



## benzinkanister (16. Februar 2011)

ja hat mir da oben jemand erzählt. in meinem kopf sind mir die sachen immer klar  aber ich sollte mich wohl an meiner ausdrucksweise arbeiten.

eike:
danke für die infos. die idee mit der gemeinsamen tagestour finde ich sehr gut! nachts macht vom verkehr auf den trails sicher sinn, aber da hab ich nicht das equipment.
behalten wir das mal im hinterkopf 

gruß


----------



## Eike. (16. Februar 2011)

Wenns so weiter geht hat sich der Schnee schon bald verzogen  Kommt heute nachmittag jemand mit auf den Wattkopf um das schöne Wetter zu nutzen? Ich will so gegen 15 Uhr los.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. Februar 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich würd das vor allem gerne mal mit einer größeren Gruppe im Dunkeln fahren.



Hand heb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krustenking (16. Februar 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich würd das vor allem gerne mal mit einer größeren Gruppe im Dunkeln fahren.



Dabei ! Dabei ! Dabei !


----------



## murmel2 (16. Februar 2011)

Soeben ist meine Helmhalterung für die Lampe eingetroffen und schreit danach eingeweiht zu werden...  Also ich bin dabei...
@Eike, ich würde heut nachmittag mitfahren, wo trifft man sich am besten?


----------



## benzinkanister (16. Februar 2011)

was empfiehlt sich denn so als lampe? bin überhaupt nicht im thema drin. natürlich gut und günstig


----------



## Krustenking (16. Februar 2011)

Dieses Modell erfreut sich immo großer Beliebtheit und hat sich bewährt. So viel Lumen pro Euro bekommt man sonst nirgends. Hat bei DX allerdings ~ 4 Wochen lieferzeit bisses hier in D ankommt.


----------



## murmel2 (16. Februar 2011)

da verweise ich mal auf diesen thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432400

diese lampe fÃ¼r 57â¬ http://www.dealextreme.com/p/ha-iii-ssc-p7-c-sxo-3-mode-900-lumen-led-bike-light-set-25149

dazu brauchst du noch das VerlÃ¤ngerungskabel http://www.dealextreme.com/p/5-4mm-male-to-female-extension-cable-for-sku-29489-30864-100cm-32751

und den Adapter fÃ¼r LadegerÃ¤t http://www.dealextreme.com/p/flat-to-round-power-plug-convertor-3529

ach ja, und ne Helmhalterung brauchste glaube ich noch- ich habe diese hier: http://www.mytinysun.de/shop/article_SL900Z001/solSlight-900---Zubeh%C3%B6r---Helmhalter-Basic.html?shop_param=cid%3D36%26aid%3DSL900Z001%26

macht summa summarum: ca. 60â¬ zzgl. Versandkosten


----------



## benzinkanister (16. Februar 2011)

das nenn ich service. danke!

murmel:
hast den akku dann im rucksack? rahmenhalterung hab ich am blaun schweinchen nich gesehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel2 (16. Februar 2011)

jo im Rucksack. Theoretisch kann man den Akku auch am Rahmen festschnallen, der Akku hat so Klettverschlüsse dafür. Ich weiß aber nicht wie fest das hält... Vll hatt damit schonmal jmd Erfahrungen gemacht..?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. Februar 2011)

Ich hab die DX aufm Helm und das Akku-Täschchen am Rucksackgurt festgemacht (oben auf dem Rucksack). 

Hält bombig fest.


----------



## murmel2 (16. Februar 2011)

also ich werde dann auf jeden Fall so gegen 15:00 am SMDH sein, falls jmd noch Bock hat...


----------



## Eike. (16. Februar 2011)

Bei mir wirds ein bischen später, bin erst nach Hause gekommen und muss noch was essen. Ich denke gegen 15:30 bin ich am SMDH da werden wir uns schon über den Weg laufen.


----------



## benzinkanister (16. Februar 2011)

*NEID

sitze hier noch auf der arbeit frest bis mindestens 18 uhr -.-


----------



## murmel2 (16. Februar 2011)

deshalb brauchst du umso dringender ein Lampe 

Gut Eike, dann sehen wir uns gleich. Ich bin wieder mit dem Hardtail unterwegs da das fully noch auf sein neues Kettenblatt wartet...


----------



## SLXDriver (16. Februar 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich würd das vor allem gerne mal mit einer größeren Gruppe im Dunkeln  fahren



Ayee 

EDIT: 
Wie ihr wart heute am SMDH??... Ich bin seit viertel vor 6 zuhause...


----------



## overkill_KA (16. Februar 2011)

Hat jemand schonmal eine Formula Mega gefahren?
WÃ¼rde die im Moment fÃ¼r 110â¬ bekommen und das Set reizt mich.

Druckpunkt-, Griffweitenverstellung und drehbare LeitungseingÃ¤nge an den SÃ¤tteln wÃ¤ren Pluspunkte.


----------



## Eike. (16. Februar 2011)

Du musst halt damit rechnen, dass sie weniger Bremsleistung als die Elixir hat. Die Griffweiteneinstellung finde ich ganz nützlich, Druckpunktverstellung dagegen für überflüssig.


----------



## overkill_KA (16. Februar 2011)

Mit welchem Modell kann man die Mega vergleichen?
Ich finde irgendwie nicht wirklich was wo Elixir mit Mega verglichen wird oder Erfahrungen gepostet wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (16. Februar 2011)

Ich hab von der Mega vorher sogar noch nie was gehört. Die zur Elixir vergleichbare Formula ist die The One, die hat auch die etwas größeren Kolben.


----------



## Heili (16. Februar 2011)

Und du willst die 100 nur ausgebn damit du die Griffe verstellen kannst?


----------



## funbiker9 (16. Februar 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich hab von der Mega vorher sogar noch nie was gehört. Die zur Elixir vergleichbare Formula ist die The One, die hat auch die etwas größeren Kolben.



Die 'The One' soll sogar mehr faden als die Elixir. Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, ich hab die Elixir noch nie zum faden gebracht und ich bremse furchtbar gerne und viel


----------



## overkill_KA (16. Februar 2011)

Heili schrieb:


> Und du willst die 100 nur ausgebn damit du die Griffe verstellen kannst?



Auch aber nicht nur. Ich bin irgendwie mit der Elixir 5 seit anfang nicht so zufrieden. Die ist irgendwie schlecht zu dosieren. Am Anfang kommt nichts und dann gegen Ende packt sie richtig zu. 

Außerdem ist die Formula besser verarbeitet


----------



## Heili (16. Februar 2011)

schonmal entlüftet?
Kann sein, dass einfach nur ne Luftblase im System sein Unwesen treibt


----------



## overkill_KA (16. Februar 2011)

Schon seit Auslieferung Luftblasen im System?


----------



## funbiker9 (16. Februar 2011)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Auch aber nicht nur. Ich bin irgendwie mit der Elixir 5 seit anfang nicht so zufrieden. Die ist irgendwie schlecht zu dosieren. Am Anfang kommt nichts und dann gegen Ende packt sie richtig zu.
> 
> Außerdem ist die Formula besser verarbeitet



Bei meinen Eixir ist es genau umgekehrt. Die packen recht schnell und bissig zu. 
Nach deiner Beschreibung hört sich das echt nach Luft im System an.


----------



## Heili (16. Februar 2011)

> Schon seit Auslieferung Luftblasen im System?


Jop.
Hört sich traurig an aber wahr.
Mit Shimano passiert sowas nicht


----------



## funbiker9 (16. Februar 2011)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Schon seit Auslieferung Luftblasen im System?



Ja, das ist bei sehr vielen Elixir so. Von meinen 7 Elixir hatten 6 Stück von Anfang an Luft im System. Einmal richtig entlüftet und seitdem nie wieder Probleme damit gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (16. Februar 2011)

Von welchem Jahr sind die? Die gibts ja gar nicht mehr seit 2009.
Sehen aber ziemlich sexy aus 
Was haste denn gegen deine Elixir?


----------



## overkill_KA (16. Februar 2011)

Meine sind aus 2010 hat jemand ein Entflüftkit das er mir mal leihen kann?


----------



## funbiker9 (16. Februar 2011)

Habe 3 Elixir von 2010. Hab sie alle entlüften müssen...das wird das Problem sein bei dir. Luftbläschen.


----------



## Eike. (16. Februar 2011)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Meine sind aus 2010 hat jemand ein Entflüftkit das er mir mal leihen kann?



Ja, oder du kommst einfach mit deinem Rad vorbei und wir machen es hier. Dass neue Bremsen nicht ordenlich entlüftet sind ist nichts neues, dafür ist es bei Avid extrem einfach. 
Die Elixir ist die am besten dosierbare Bremse die ich je hatte, da gewinnst du mit einer anderen sicher nichts.


----------



## ms06-rider (16. Februar 2011)

Ich find meine Elixier auch kacke, aber n endgültiges Urteil bekommt se erst wenn se mal ordentlich entläftet ist  Würde allerdings auch ersma entlüften bevor dir ne andere Bremse holst..
@Funbiker: Schonma ne längere Abfahrt am Stück damit gefahren? Hier gibts ja eigentlich nix wo man ne Bremse wirklich zum Faden bringen kann wenn se halbwegs dimensioniert ist ... Ok, wenn se net so gut ist, und die die Treppen am Turmberg am Stück durchfährst, aber sonst ....


----------



## overkill_KA (16. Februar 2011)

Alles klar ich bin davon ausgegangen wenn ich eine neue Bremse kaufe muss ich nichtsmehr dran machen. Wir schreiben dann mal Eike wegen entlüften.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (16. Februar 2011)

Reichen dir 1400hm am Stück auf steiler Forstpiste mit ständigem Bremsen wegen defekter Gabel? Da hat nichts gefadet, ging nur übel auf die Beläge. Auch auf langen technischen Abfahren vorher als die Gabel noch einigermaßen funktioniert hat haben die Bremse nie gestresst.


----------



## funbiker9 (16. Februar 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Ich find meine Elixier auch kacke, aber n endgültiges Urteil bekommt se erst wenn se mal ordentlich entläftet ist  Würde allerdings auch ersma entlüften bevor dir ne andere Bremse holst..
> @Funbiker: Schonma ne längere Abfahrt am Stück damit gefahren? Hier gibts ja eigentlich nix wo man ne Bremse wirklich zum Faden bringen kann wenn se halbwegs dimensioniert ist ... Ok, wenn se net so gut ist, und die die Treppen am Turmberg am Stück durchfährst, aber sonst ....



Die Hintarradbremse schleift bei mir in Wildbad ab dem ersten Querweg bis zur ersten Holzrampe. Wenn sie da nicht fadet, wann dann. In den Alpen war ich natürlich noch nicht damit...da wird sie sicherlich noch ein Stück mehr beansprucht. 

Was ich damit sagen will: Ich bin teilweise ein Dauerbremser und bei mir hat noch nichts gefadet.


----------



## Freeloader (16. Februar 2011)

Meine 160er hinten kommt schon am smdh an die Fadinggrenze. Allerdings ist der Leistungsabfall verglichen mit anderen Bremsen (mein Vgl.: Louise) extrem gering.

Finde die Elixir (5) die beste Bremse die ich je hatte und die ich je gefahren bin.


----------



## KA-Biker (16. Februar 2011)

Code 2011. Verdammt agressive Dinger. Die bringen selbst einen Rainer Calmund zum stehen.


----------



## SLXDriver (16. Februar 2011)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Schon seit Auslieferung Luftblasen im System?



Hast du meine Bremsen noch nie gesehen? XD
Nagel neues rad und nach einer woche war der Druckpunkt am lenker, wurde hier öfters von mir beschrieben.. 

@Ka_biker
Hör endlich auf mit deinem Bike anzugeben xD.. Is ja schlimmm

EDIT:
Was ist faden?^^


----------



## funbiker9 (16. Februar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Code 2011. Verdammt agressive Dinger. Die bringen selbst einen Rainer Calmund zum stehen.



...der war gut. 

Dickenwitze, schämst du dich gar nicht?


----------



## SLXDriver (16. Februar 2011)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> ...der war gut.
> 
> Dickenwitze, schämst du dich gar nicht?



Stimmt, die können doch auch nichts dafür, dass es bei McDonalds dauernd Aktionen gibt, wo man 2 BigMacs zum Preis von Einem bekommt?!


----------



## funbiker9 (16. Februar 2011)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Stimmt, die können doch auch nichts dafür, dass es bei McDonalds dauernd Aktionen gibt, wo man 2 BigMacs zum Preis von Einem bekommt?!



Was 2 BigMacs zum Preis von einem...ich bin mal kurz weg....


Achtung, dieser link ist nicht Jugendfrei und könnte schlaflose Nächte nach sich ziehen!

http://www.allmystery.de/dateien/mg58336,1259787082,mc-donalds-critica.jpg


----------



## SLXDriver (16. Februar 2011)

Ûnd was ist jetzt Faden?


----------



## KA-Biker (16. Februar 2011)

Als Fading (englisch: to fade = dahinschwinden) oder Bremsschwund bezeichnet man ein unerwünschtes Nachlassen der Bremswirkung eines mechanischen Bremssystems durch Wärme. Dabei kann sich nach mehrmaligem oder längerem Bremsen der Bremsweg dramatisch verlängern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (16. Februar 2011)

Ah das hat meine Elixir


----------



## KA-Biker (16. Februar 2011)

Meine Elixir CR hatte es nicht. Du hast doch auch die Cr oder?


----------



## matou (17. Februar 2011)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Ah das hat meine Elixir



Ähm, mal eine ehrliche Frage. Ihr fahrt doch nur am Wattkopf rum. Wie bringst du dort eine Elixir zum faden? Das fällt mir bei dem "Hügel" schwer zu glauben oder stehst du nur auf der Bremse?
Ich würde sie auch erstmal richtig entlüften...


----------



## ms06-rider (17. Februar 2011)

@Matou: Und selbst wenn man am Wattkopf nur auf der Bremse steht sollte sich bei größeren Scheiben nichts tun ... Genau das meinte ich auch mit meiner Frage ob er denn schonma ne längere Abfahrt damit gefahren sei  
@funbiker: Boah ey, Gott sei dank hab ich den Link erst heut morgen angeklickt, sonst hätte ich mich vermutlich 2 h durch den Thread hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=491447&page=31&highlight=girls klicken müssen um das zu verarbeiten und dann einschlafen zu können 
@slx: Des is echt unfair, des lockt mich auch immer wieder, wenn die Portionen so groß sind, dass man davon satt werden kann 
Nochma @slx: Mit nem Canyon kann man net angeben 
@funbiker: Du machst doch wohl pausen in wiba oder? Dann ist se da eig auch halb so schlimm belastet, wobei meine da auch immer rumspinnt, kann aber wie gesagt daran liegen, dass sie net gescheit entlüftet sind..
@Eike: Ja


----------



## funbiker9 (17. Februar 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> @Matou: Und selbst wenn man am Wattkopf nur auf der Bremse steht sollte sich bei größeren Scheiben nichts tun ... Genau das meinte ich auch mit meiner Frage ob er denn schonma ne längere Abfahrt damit gefahren sei
> @funbiker: Boah ey, Gott sei dank hab ich den Link erst heut morgen angeklickt, sonst hätte ich mich vermutlich 2 h durch den Thread hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=491447&page=31&highlight=girls klicken müssen um das zu verarbeiten und dann einschlafen zu können
> @slx: Des is echt unfair, des lockt mich auch immer wieder, wenn die Portionen so groß sind, dass man davon satt werden kann
> Nochma @slx: Mit nem Canyon kann man net angeben
> ...



So gut wie immer...Laberpausen müssen sein .
Ich bin aber wirklich höchst zufrieden mit der Bremse. Glaube auch, daß eher irgendwas an deiner Bremse nicht 100%ig in Ordnung ist...und wenn es nur Luft ist.

PS.: ...ja der link ist böse


----------



## LittleBoomer (17. Februar 2011)

Ich hatte ja auch Ende Nov. die Elixir R gekauft. Tja, vorne war OK, hinten war Katastrophe. Entlüftet (mein erstes Mal) und schon wesentlich besser. Vorne ging auch noch ne Menge Luft raus. ich müßte mal probieren, wie sie 'packen' muß um es zu vergleichen. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal wieder am Wattkopf.

Grüße

Little


----------



## SLXDriver (17. Februar 2011)

Beim SMDH Shutteln und Wiba hat sie "gefadet"

@ MS, Was meinste mit canyon und angeben?


----------



## Pead (17. Februar 2011)

Canyon ist Massenware und aufgrund des Preises kein bisschen exklusiv.


----------



## SLXDriver (17. Februar 2011)

Und?  Ich hab nie damit angegeben (hab ich auch nicht vor und mach ich auch nicht ^^) und mir gefällt mein Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (17. Februar 2011)

Hat einer von euch ne Maxle Pike "stange"?
Ich brauch sie für 2 Wochen. Ich würd sie abkaufen oder ausleihen, wie ihr wollt 
Wär echt cool, wenn nicht, weiß einer woher ich so eine bekomme? Kostet neu 35 Euro.. Da bike ich lieber so lange nicht....

Und hat jemand noch zufällig nen IS zu PM 200 (scheibengröße) Adapter? Würde ich ebenfalls gerne kaufen /leihen


----------



## Eike. (17. Februar 2011)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Beim SMDH Shutteln und Wiba hat sie "gefadet"



Fading in folge von Überbelastung war das ganz sicher nicht. Dafür sind die Abfahrten zu kurz und du zu leicht. Wenn die Bremse bei so kurzen Abfahrten Probleme macht stimmt was nicht und der erste Schritt ist entlüften.


----------



## KA-Biker (17. Februar 2011)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Beim SMDH Shutteln und Wiba hat sie "gefadet"
> 
> @ MS, Was meinste mit canyon und angeben?




Ich glaub jeder der hier schreibt, fährt ein Rad aus der Massenproduktion..., oder zwei oder drei.


Ich nicht


----------



## funbiker9 (17. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube der Pead hat doch ein Canyon, wenn ich es noch richtig weiß.


----------



## Eike. (17. Februar 2011)

Spielts ne Rolle?


----------



## g!zmo (17. Februar 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Spielts ne Rolle?



vielen Dank! und wegen so Kleinlichkeiten bekomme ich alle Viertelstunde ne email geschickt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (18. Februar 2011)

g!zmo schrieb:


> vielen Dank! und wegen so Kleinlichkeiten bekomme ich alle Viertelstunde ne email geschickt..



Das kann man gottseidank ausschalten! Der Thread ist eh ins lachhafte abgestürzt...


----------



## funbiker9 (18. Februar 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Spielts ne Rolle?



Nein, eigentlich gar nicht. Hauptsache alle haben Spaß an ihrem Rad, dann paßt das doch


----------



## ms06-rider (18. Februar 2011)

@funbiker: Jo, tut er, n lila Canyon Torque  
@Ka-Biker: Tss.. Ich hab ne Alutech Wildsau, des is ja wohl keine Massenproduktion  (jaja ok mein Tues hab ich auch noch ^^)
@gizmo: Jo, Mailbenachrichtigungen ausschalten ist sehr empfehlenswert. Hab ich auch iwann eingesehen. 
@Matou: Das Problem ist halt, dass sich die meisten der "häufig-smdh-Fahrer" hier inzwischen kennen und ganz gut verstehen, da labert man halt mal auch n bisschen quatsch. Wobei du recht hast, dass es grad a weng arg schlimm ist... Dennoch: Wenn hier einer ne Frage zu Trails rund um Ka stellt, fragt ob jemand mitfährt, oder sich ma n Trail zeigen lassen will gibts hier immernoch schnell und vernünftige Antworten.


----------



## Phil88 (18. Februar 2011)

wisst ihr was? tobt euch doch einfach hier aus.

hundescheise am rad, kindergarten und schwanzvergleiche braucht hier wirklich niemand...


----------



## hochschieben (18. Februar 2011)

Phil88 schrieb:


> wisst ihr was? tobt euch doch einfach hier aus.
> 
> hundescheise am rad, kindergarten und schwanzvergleiche braucht hier wirklich niemand...


 

Danke, dafür zahl ich dir mal ein Bier falls ich es mal wieder zum Stammtisch ins Vogelbräu schaffe


----------



## funbiker9 (18. Februar 2011)

Auch hier können wir uns gerne weiter unterhalten. Von mir aus auch über:

hundescheise am rad, kindergarten und schwanzvergleiche...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=497051&page=28



Soll sich keiner in diesem Thread hier angepißt fühlen.


----------



## SLXDriver (18. Februar 2011)

Ich finds grad hier bissl lächerlich waws ihr hier abzieht, was solls...


----------



## KA-Biker (18. Februar 2011)

Wenns was zu motzen gibt sind plötzlich alle wieder aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht.
Ihr kennt uns doch garnicht, also könnt ihr nicht wissen wie was gemeint ist.

Schön dass ihr jetzt einen eigenen Thread habt. Dann müsst ihr euch mit sowas wie uns nicht mehr unterhalten.


----------



## Phil88 (18. Februar 2011)

also 1. kann ich mich hier auch zu wort melden wenn ich moment nicht die zeit hab jeden tag auf dem rad zu sitzen und mich hier zum biken zu verabreden.

2. brauch ich dich nicht zu kennen (alle anderen übrigens auch nicht) um zu erkennen dass die letzten 3 seiten dieses threads nichts mit seinem ursprünglichen thema zu tun haben. und vllt hast du auch schon gemerkt dass es ein sinn und zweck eines forums ist, sich auszutauschen ohne sich persönlich zu kennen.

3. hat hier niemand was dagegen wenn mal einer nen witz reist. aber solche schwanzvergleiche wie "dein bike is scheise, da steht canyon drauf, meins is viel cooler. erstens wars teurer und zweitens hats mehr federweg und drittens ist es keine stangen ware bla bla blaaaaaa" braucht hier niemand. und mcdoof werbung mit tonnenweise lebendigem fett gehört da auch dazu...

4. gehts hier um freizeitspaß. dem einen oder anderen vergeht aber vermutlich schon beim mitlesen hier die lust mal mit zu fahren.

5. verbietet euch hier niemand euren spaß zu haben und ihn auszuleben, aber macht den spaß bitte da wo er hingehört.

also...
denkt mal auch an den rest der welt der den thread vllt gerne weiter sinnvoll und seriös nutzen würde um sich zu verabreden.
ich will hier niemanden persönlich angreifen und niemandem den spaß verderben, aber wenn ihr mal ehrlich seit wisst ihr selber dass das die letzten tage hier extrem sinnlos und teilweise auch geschmacklos war.


----------



## funbiker9 (18. Februar 2011)

@Phil88

Bist du heute morgen mit dem falschen Fuß aufgestanden? 

Hier kennen sich halt die meisten und wenn du uns kennen würdest könntest du vielleicht verstehen, daß hiervon mindestens die Hälfte Spaß ist.

Sehe das doch nicht so eng und fahre einfach mal bei uns mit 

Gruß

funbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (18. Februar 2011)

...Ohne sich" persöhnlich "zu kennen. Du bist ja auch ein Held.

Das heisst, ein Forum ist nicht dazu da Kontakte zu knüpfen etc...?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. Februar 2011)

Ich hab den Überblick verloren. Wer ist "Ihr" und wer ist "Wir". 

Popcorn - weitermachen.


----------



## matou (18. Februar 2011)

Oha, da fühlen sich aber Einige auf den Schlips getreten.

Dirk, Popcorn rüber reich.

Was ist an der Entwicklung des Themas lachhaft/lächerlich?

Die letzten Seiten bestehen zum größten Teil aus Schwanzvergleichen und Gepose. Man holt sich tolles neues Material und ist scheinbar nicht in der Lage sich mit diesem auch auseinanderzusetzen (Stichwort Bremse).
Und wenn ich dann solche Dinge lese wie "bei diese Kälte funktionieren die Federelemente nicht richtig...kann man kaum fahren" oder "meine Bremse fadet"...Haaallo! Ihr fahrt zum Großteil auf dem Wattkopf - SMDH...gerade mal 150m Höhenunterschied, nicht wirklich steil, keine Schlüsselstellen oder sonstige Schwierigkeiten. Dort fahren einige mit einem Affenzahn und ihren Dirtbikes runter und ihr mach sonst was für ein Bohai.

Sorry, in dem Fred gings mal um Touren (egal welcher Art). Aktuell ists nur ein Kindergarten. Wenn ihr labern wollt macht Euch wie jede andere Bikegruppe hier im Lokalforum einen Laberfred auf. 

Meine zwei cents...


----------



## ms06-rider (18. Februar 2011)

Kiddies entspannt euch. Ist ja schlimm. Ja, "ihr" habt recht, es ist zu sehr ausgeartet mit Gelaber. Aber ganz so schlimm wie "ihr" es darstellt finde ich es auch nicht. Also komm, da waren keine ernsthaften "schwanzvergleiche" oder Gepose dabei. 
Ich seh ja ein, dass es grad zu viel Gelaber ist, aber wenn hier gar keine Stimmung ist, dann werden ich und vermutlich genug andere auch hier nicht nach schauen - ich bitte dich, 1x alle zwei Wochen ne Nachricht? Als ob ich in so nem Thread schreib ... Wie ich allerdings grad feststellen musste gibts schon direkt noch 2 andere Threads mit sehr ähnlcihen Themen, die ich allein durch den Link entdeckt hab . Ich hab ehrlich gesagt kein Bock alle parallel lesen zu müssen .... Es würde Sinn machen, einen "laberthread" aufzumachen, und einen ernsteren Thread und dann alles zu bündeln.... 
Achja, n Thread in nem Lokalforum ist bestimmt dazu da um die Leute niemals ernsthaft kennen zu lernen "hust" 
@ Matou: Wir können ja gern mal n bissi Rennerles fahren, aber dann bitte auch auf ner ernsthaften Strecke - Dh1 oder 2 in wiba fände ich ganz nett   ( DAS ist Gepose und "schwanzvergleich-gehabe"  )
@Phil: Nope, von uns hat keiner n wirklich cooles Bike, wir haben alle so Stangenwarenscheiß. Kannst also auch gern ma mitfahren, auch wenn du nur n Cube hast 

Edit: Ist ja krasser wie die Kommentarschlacht als ich den ersten kaputten Yt Hinterbau gepostet hab (zummindest der erste gepostete  ).


----------



## lowrider89 (18. Februar 2011)

Boar krass was hier grade abgeht   

Will auch Popcorn^^


----------



## funbiker9 (18. Februar 2011)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> Boar krass was hier grade abgeht
> 
> Will auch Popcorn^^



Du hast jetzt schon dein Wilson, jetzt gibt es nicht auch noch Popcorn...


PS.: Wer Lust hat kann sich gerne im 'Pfinztaler quassel thread' niederlassen. Damit das hier nicht noch mehr ausartet...muß ja nicht sein. Allerdings würde ich schon gerne sehen, wie der eine oder andere hier gegen den ms06-rider rennen fährt


----------



## Eike. (18. Februar 2011)

Es sacht ja kein Mensch was wenn auch in einem Verabredungsthread mal ein paar dumme Sprüche oder allgemein Smalltalk kommen. Aber in letzter Zeit wars wirklich etwas extrem. Wenn pro Tag mehrere Seiten an neuen Beiträgen auflaufen braucht man keine Tour mehr ausschreiben weil es eh keiner sieht. Und auch auf potentielle neue Mitfahrer wirkt das dann eher als ob sich da eine fest Gruppe unterhält.
Wir haben das früher bei den Brasilianern auch so gemacht, dass ein Thread für die Tourverabredungen war und einer für den Smalltalk, das hat wunderbar funktioniert und Phil hat ja schon den passenden Thread eröffnet.


----------



## andi1969 (18. Februar 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich hab den Überblick verloren. Wer ist "Ihr" und wer ist "Wir".
> 
> Popcorn - weitermachen.



*Scheiß drauf Dirk.....Schatz bitte ein Bier und Popcorn...... besser als Fernsehen.*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (18. Februar 2011)

So die Studentenvereinigung und die Seniorbiker drüfen gerne wieder gehen. Jeder durfte jetzt  sein Sätzchen loswerden. Ihr hab ja jetzt einen neuen Thread. Kein Grund zur Beunruhigung. Vielleicht solltet ihr in Zukunft mal eure Radlerhosen nicht so eng schnallen, dann würdet ihr vielleicht manches lockerer sehen.

Die Leute die sich hier umschauen, können frei wählen wo sie schreiben und mit wem sie fahren. Also kein Problem.


----------



## andi1969 (18. Februar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> So die Studentenvereinigung und die Seniorbiker drüfen gerne wieder gehen. Jeder durfte jetzt  sein Sätzchen loswerden. Ihr hab ja jetzt einen neuen Thread. Kein Grund zur Beunruhigung. Vielleicht solltet ihr in Zukunft mal eure Radlerhosen nicht so eng schnallen, dann würdet ihr vielleicht manches lockerer sehen.
> 
> Die Leute die sich hier umschauen, können frei wählen wo sie schreiben und mit wem sie fahren. Also kein Problem.



*Gut gebrüllt KA -techer.......**sorry konnte nicht anderst*


----------



## vitaminc (18. Februar 2011)

> So die Studentenvereinigung und die Seniorbiker drüfen gerne wieder  gehen. Jeder durfte jetzt  sein Sätzchen loswerden. Ihr hab ja jetzt  einen neuen Thread. Kein Grund zur Beunruhigung. Vielleicht solltet ihr  in Zukunft mal eure Radlerhosen nicht so eng schnallen, dann würdet ihr  vielleicht manches lockerer sehen.
> 
> Die Leute die sich hier umschauen, können frei wählen wo sie schreiben und mit wem sie fahren. Also kein Problem.



Ich glaube Du brauchst niemandem schreiben, was sie "drüfen" und was nicht. Habe aber auch nix dagegen wenn man zum Ursprungsthema zurückkehrt, quasi "Karlsruhe Umgebung Singletrails Touren".


----------



## overkill_KA (18. Februar 2011)

Wären hier nicht so Leute die meinen sie müssen Sheriff spielen und zu allem ihren Senf abgeben hätten wir uns eine Seite gespart 

Eike hast du am Wochenende mal Zeit zum entlüften?


----------



## Eike. (18. Februar 2011)

Das hat doch nichts mit Sheriffgebahren zu tun wenn man sich in einem Verabredungsthread ein Minimum an Übersichtlichkeit wünscht.

Wegen Zeit zum Entlüften kann ich noch nichts sagen, das hängt im Wesentlichen vom Wetter ab.


----------



## SLXDriver (19. Februar 2011)

Morgen biken? SMDH?

Cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (19. Februar 2011)

Hui, wie gleich alles nach ein paar eigentlich harmlosen Sätze explodiert, herrlich. 

Jeder hat irgendwas Wahres gesagt. Vielleicht sollte man sich die Diskussion nochmal durchlesen und was draus machen ohne sich ans Bein gepisst zu fühlen. Ist eigentlich ganz nachvollziehbar warum sich hier einige nicht mehr blicken lassen.

Soo, mampfen, dann biken.


----------



## ms06-rider (19. Februar 2011)

matou schrieb:


> Hui, wie gleich alles nach ein paar eigentlich harmlosen Sätze explodiert, herrlich.
> 
> Jeder hat irgendwas Wahres gesagt. Vielleicht sollte man sich die Diskussion nochmal durchlesen und was draus machen ohne sich ans Bein gepisst zu fühlen. Ist eigentlich ganz nachvollziehbar warum sich hier einige nicht mehr blicken lassen.
> 
> Soo, mampfen, dann biken.


----------



## vitaminc (19. Februar 2011)

> 07.48: Soo, mampfen, dann biken.


Gute Einstellung, Respekt!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. Februar 2011)

Eike und ich fahren morgen in die Pfalz. Abfahrt in Neustadt 13 Uhr (studentenfreundlich). Wir werden vermutlich zwei Berge fahren und vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit wieder heimfahren.

Tourencharakter: Langsam bergauf, flowig oder verblockt bergab.

Falls noch jemand Interesse hat, bitte rechtzeitig grundsätzliches Interesse anmelden, da wir morgen um 10.30 entscheiden, ob wir fahren.


----------



## Krustenking (19. Februar 2011)

Ich fahr mit.


----------



## Eike. (19. Februar 2011)

Sehr schön. Schau aber unbedingt morgen früh nochmal rein, im Moment sehr ich wettertechnisch ziemlich grau aber man weis ja nie (bevors zu spät ist )


----------



## benzinkanister (19. Februar 2011)

so, ich habe gelernt, dass ms06-rider der mit dem yt ist. hat immerhin was gebracht die diskussion.

wer ist denn der mannheimer auf dem kona?


----------



## Krustenking (19. Februar 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Schau aber unbedingt morgen früh nochmal rein, im Moment sehr ich wettertechnisch ziemlich grau aber man weis ja nie (bevors zu spät ist )



ajo, klar. Hoffen wir mal das Beste. Man sieht sich.


----------



## SLXDriver (19. Februar 2011)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> so, ich habe gelernt, dass ms06-rider der mit dem yt ist. hat immerhin was gebracht die diskussion.
> 
> wer ist denn der mannheimer auf dem kona?



der is ned im IBC soweit ich weiß


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Februar 2011)

@krustenkönig

Eike und ich habe gerade telefoniert. Wir fahren nicht. Vielleicht das nächste mal.

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krustenking (20. Februar 2011)

Habs mir schon gedacht, sieht ja auch net prall aus, draußen. Naja, dann halt das nächste mal.


----------



## SLXDriver (22. Februar 2011)

Hey Leute,
Traut sich hier keiner mehr was zu sagen??
Fährt hier die Woche noch jemand? 
Und weiß einer zufällig woher ich ein SLX Schaltwerk mit MID Käfig herbekomm? Ich find nur Short und Lang.. 
Ich brauch für 2 Kettenblätter aber nen mid. 

gruß


----------



## Eike. (22. Februar 2011)

Die letzten Tage war halt nicht wirklich Bikewetter, da wird es naturgemäß ruhiger in Verabredungsthreads 

Wenn du nicht auf Teufel komm raus jede Kombination fahren willst (wer braucht schon klein-klein?) geht auch ein Short.


----------



## SLXDriver (22. Februar 2011)

Naja lieber Mid, dann mach ich nichts kaputt 

Samstag SMDH Eike?


----------



## Eike. (22. Februar 2011)

Mit dem kurzen geht auch nichts kaputt wenn du die Kette so ablängst, dass sie sauber auf groß-groß läuft. Nur wenn du dann versuchst auf klein-klein zu schalten wird sie wahrscheinlich durchhängen aber das ist wie gesagt eh eine unsinnige Kombination.

Mal sehen, wenns Wetter am Wochenende wieder besser wird fahr ich eher in den Schwarzwald oder die Pfalz. Der Wattkopf ist am Wochenende nur dritte Wahl wenn sonst nichts geht. 
Jetzt geht aber auf jeden Fall was - ins Bett


----------



## benzinkanister (23. Februar 2011)

also bei 2-fach reicht doch ein kurzes slx. das hat ja eine kapazität von 35 zähnen.
hinten 11-32 macht 21 zähne
vorne 22-36 macht 14 zähne

zusammen genau 35 zähne kapazität. sollte also passen oder nich?
und wenn du hinten unbeding nen 34er ritzel brauchst, machst es wie eike meinte...

gruß


----------



## ms06-rider (23. Februar 2011)

Ich seh da auch kein Problem - wäre eh sinnvoll beim kleinen Kettenblatt vorne hinten nur 1 -5 zu schalten, und beim großen vorne nur 4-9 ... Allein schon wegen des Schräglaufs der Kette... Oder du stellst einfach auf ein Kb um - is leichter, und die Kette springt weniger oft runter. Und wenn selbst ich hier hoch komm mit einem Kb, dann solltest du des mit der CC Mühle ja wohl locker schaffen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Februar 2011)

Hat am Sonntag jemand Lust auf einen NR?


----------



## murmel2 (26. Februar 2011)

ich wär dabei wenn es nicht zu lange geht, d.h. max die Akkulaufzeit meiner dx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (26. Februar 2011)

Wieder von Ettlingen aus? Da bin ich dabei und auch nicht so wetterpienzig wie sonst, die Dusche ist ja nicht weit weg  Die Dauer sollte deine DX vor keine unlösbaren Aufgaben stellen, ich hab meine noch nichtmal dazu gebracht rot zu leuchten.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Februar 2011)

Gut. Abfahrt dann wieder geben 19.30 Uhr an der Kaisereiche?

Tourenvorschlag bitte vorher einreichen, damit ich die Radwahl richtig treffen kann (Enduro oder AllMountain).


----------



## Eike. (26. Februar 2011)

Geht klar, hoffentlich halten die Wolken morgen länger dicht als heute.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Februar 2011)

Das Regengebiet muss schneller durchziehen, wie momentan vorhergesagt.

Aber noch habe ich Hoffnung ...


----------



## Calibra16 (27. Februar 2011)

Hy Leute, möchte mir ein Canyon Torque kaufen benöte grösse m oder L liege genau dazwischen :-( deshalb würde ich gern mal probesitzen oder fahren wenn einer von euch eins besitzt...wär cool von euch zu hören

MFG Chriss


----------



## murmel2 (27. Februar 2011)

Also bezüglich Tourenvorschlag kann ich leider nicht helfen da sich mein gesamtes "Tourenwissen" z.Z. darauf beschränkt wie ich den Wattkopf hoch und wieder runter komme..  aber Enduro klingt gut für mich.
Noch eine Frage. Wo genau ist denn die Kaisereiche? Hab jetz schon rausgekriegt das das irgendwo am Ettlinger Friedhof sein muss...
Ansonsten würde ich vorschlagen dass vll Jeder noch mal heute Abend ins forum schaut, wegens des WEtters. Also solange es nicht regnet bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei

dann bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (27. Februar 2011)

Calibra16 schrieb:


> Hy Leute, möchte mir ein Canyon Torque kaufen benöte grösse m oder L liege genau dazwischen :-( deshalb würde ich gern mal probesitzen oder fahren wenn einer von euch eins besitzt...wär cool von euch zu hören
> 
> MFG Chriss



schreib einfach mal direkt den SLXDriver an, der ist sicher so nett und hilft dir weiter


----------



## Phil88 (27. Februar 2011)

kaisereiche ist hier


----------



## Eike. (27. Februar 2011)

Genau. Von Karlsruhe aus entweder zur Hedwigsquelle und dann die Straße an der Quelle vorbei am Waldrand weiter oder durch Ettlingen und am Friedhof vorbei zum Wald hoch.

Bis jetzt hat es fast ununterbrochen geregnet aber gerade reißt es auf und ich hoffe, dass der Regen jetzt durch ist.


----------



## murmel2 (27. Februar 2011)

Danke! Wetter sieht auch gut aus. Bin nachher also


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Februar 2011)

Ich pack jetzt mein Zeug und fahre los. Nehms AM mit.


----------



## Eike. (28. Februar 2011)

Die übelsten Spuren an Bike und Klamotten sind inzwischen beseitigt, also Zeit alles wieder neu einzusauen  Kommt die Woche jemand mit auf einen Nightride? Die nächsten Tage soll es ja trocken und sogar sonnig werden da gibts beim nächsten mal wohl nicht so heftige Sommersprossen. 
Alle Bikes von superlight-CC über midtravel-AllMountain bis hin zu progressive-Freeride sind zugelassen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Februar 2011)

Schreibs mal rein. Ich muss schauen, ob ich bis dahin jemand gefunden habe, der meine Klamotten entsaut. 

PS: Würd danns Enduro nehmen.


----------



## Don Stefano (28. Februar 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Kommt die Woche jemand mit auf einen Nightride?


Evtl. hätt ich am Mittwoch Zeit. Meine Truppe in LE schwächelt etwas und am Mittwoch bin ich hier zum schaffen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Februar 2011)

Ohne Worte:


----------



## murmel2 (28. Februar 2011)

sehr gut 
Ich wäre auch wieder dabei, außer am Do... Dann brauch ich mein Rad auch nicht zu putzen. Yea!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snakebites (1. März 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Kommt die Woche jemand mit auf einen Nightride?



Gerne! 

Wie wäre es mit Mittwoch 18:00 oder 19:30 an der Kaisereiche. Ich würde in der Innenstadt starten und mich über Gesellschaft auf dem Weg nach Ettlingen freuen. 

Bei Bedarf könnte ich eine gepimpte DX-Funzel verleihen.


----------



## Eike. (1. März 2011)

Huch, auf einmal wollen alle - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Mittwoch passt mir auch gut. Wie schaut es denn bei der arbeitenden Bevölkerung mit der Startzeit aus? 18 Uhr muss nicht unbedingt sein da ist es ja noch nicht mal dunkel. Wie wärs mit 19 Uhr an der Kaisereiche?


----------



## murmel2 (1. März 2011)

19 uhr passt bei mir. Ich bin dabei


----------



## SLXDriver (1. März 2011)

snakebites schrieb:


> Gerne!
> 
> Wie wäre es mit Mittwoch 18:00 oder 19:30 an der Kaisereiche. Ich würde in der Innenstadt starten und mich über Gesellschaft auf dem Weg nach Ettlingen freuen.
> 
> Bei Bedarf könnte ich eine gepimpte DX-Funzel verleihen.



Wenn du ein Licht für mich hast, komm ich gerne mit


----------



## snakebites (1. März 2011)

Perfekt.
Bis morgen!


----------



## SLXDriver (1. März 2011)

Ouh mist, es is grad was dazwischen gekommen, muss leider doch absagen  -.-
Beim Nächsten bin ich gerne dabei, sry!


----------



## Eike. (2. März 2011)

Wahnsinns Sonnenuntergang, besser könnten die Bedingungen gar nicht sein - gut, gegen ein paar Grad mehr würd ich nicht protestieren.

Falls sich gleich jemand verspätet ("im Dunkeln sehen die Kreuzungen im Wald alle gleich aus ...") bitte kurz unter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bescheid sagen. Im Dunkeln rumstehen, wenn man nicht weis ob es sich lohnt, macht nicht halb so viel Spaß, wie so mancher vielleicht denkt


----------



## snakebites (2. März 2011)

Mir ist leider kurzfristig was dazwischen gekommen!
Und dabei habe ich mich schon sehr auf den Nightride mit euch gefreut.

Bis -hoffentlich- bald!
Tobias


----------



## Don Stefano (2. März 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Falls sich gleich jemand verspätet ("im Dunkeln sehen die Kreuzungen im Wald alle gleich aus ...") bitte kurz Bescheid sagen.


Hab doch nur "evtl." gesagt. Hoffentlich seid ihr nicht zu lange im Dunkeln rumgestanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (2. März 2011)

Keine Angst, nachdem von dir keine feste Zusage kam sind wir recht pünktlich losgefahren.


----------



## Eike. (3. März 2011)

*Samstag 5.3. 12 Uhr Maikammer, bzw. 10:34 Ka Hbf Gleis 1.*

Auf dem Programm stehen Kalmit, Hohe Loog, Nollenkopf und natürlich viele Trails, eigentlich bis auf die erste Auffahrt nur Trails. Das ganze macht etwa 800hm bei strahlendem Sonnenschein .

Für den Fall, dass Pfalz-Neulinge mitkommen wollen mal wieder die ÖPNV-Informationen: Für die gesamte Strecke sind KVV Tickets gültig, also auch Studitickets bzw. am Wochenende reicht sogar der Studentenausweis mit der KVV Bescheinigung aus dem Selbstbedienungsportal.


----------



## benzinkanister (3. März 2011)

wie lange dauert die tour üblicherweise? also wann kann man wieder am hbf in ka sein?

gruß


----------



## Heili (3. März 2011)

Das hört sich doch mal wieder verlockend an 
Edit: Bin dabei


----------



## Eike. (3. März 2011)

Ich würde mal schätzen, dass wir um halb fünf wieder in Karlsruhe sind. Eventuell auch etwas früher, das kommt darauf wen wie wir den Zug rückzus erwischen.


----------



## Heili (3. März 2011)

Essen wir dort auf ner Hütte was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzinkanister (3. März 2011)

kann ich ne kola haben?

sry 
is ne berechtigte frage von dir


----------



## Eike. (3. März 2011)

Können wir machen. Das Kalmithaus liegt dafür ideal weil es dann nur noch runter geht und wir die Zeit zum Zug gut planen können.


----------



## Heili (3. März 2011)

Alles klar, freue mich schon


----------



## benzinkanister (4. März 2011)

also ich und ein kumpel sind auch dabei, falls wir sein rad heute noch fit bekommen.

10:34 Gleis 1!

nehmt ihr knie- oder schienbeinprotektoren mit?

gruß


----------



## Eike. (4. März 2011)

Ich persönlich fahr praktisch immer mit Protektoren an den Beinen. Ist natürlich Geschmackssache aber ich würde es empfehlen. Geht ja nicht nur ums Stürzen sondern auch um Abrutschen und ähnliches in technischen Passagen. Da hat man schnell ein paar Pedalpins im Schienbein stecken.
Kann also jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, nur ohne Helm will ich niemanden sehen.


----------



## murmel2 (4. März 2011)

ich bin auch dabei!


----------



## Rasender Robert (4. März 2011)

Hallo!

Das hört sich gut an, da komme ich auch mit. Ich steige dann in Karlsruhe-Mühlburg zu.

Bis morgen
Robert


----------



## Eike. (4. März 2011)

Klasse, dann alle Bahnfahrer bitte zeitig am Bahnsteig sein. 
Falls jemand mit dem Auto kommt bitte kurz Bescheid sagen damit ich weis, dass wir am Parkplatz noch jemanden einsammeln müssen. Für alles Kurzfristige hier meine Handynummer:


----------



## benzinkanister (4. März 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Klasse, dann alle Bahnfahrer bitte zeitig am Bahnsteig sein.
> Falls jemand mit dem Auto kommt bitte kurz Bescheid sagen damit ich weis, dass wir am Parkplatz noch jemanden einsammeln müssen. Für alles Kurzfristige hier meine Handynummer:



Wichtig!umwerferzugklemmschraubengewinde ist ausgebuddelt-.-wenn jemand einen umwerfet hat, Säers nett den morgen leihweise mit zu bringen! Hat jemand was? Im Zug ist dann genug Zeit zum schrauben denk ich


----------



## Eike. (4. März 2011)

Ich kann einen Shimano Topswing mit variabler Anlenkung (also von oben oder unten) mitnehmen, der sollte außer bei exotischen Fällen (E-Type, Directmount) überall passen. Falls der Rahmen eine 31,8mm Schelle braucht muss ich mal schauen ob ich die Reduzierstücke noch hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hömma (4. März 2011)

Würde morgen evtl. auch mitkommen. Falls es bei mir klappen sollte, melde ich mich kurz per SMS oder telefonisch. 


Sent from my Android


----------



## Eike. (4. März 2011)

Wow, langsam wirds eine Großveranstaltung 

Sent from my Desktop, der Androide liegt aufm Sofa 

Edit: Umwerfer samt Reduzierhülse liegt bereit.


----------



## benzinkanister (6. März 2011)

danke nochmal fürs mitbringen von dem umwerfer, auch wenn wir ihn nicht gebraucht haben.


----------



## Eike. (6. März 2011)

Kein Problem, eine Ersatzkurbel werde ich aber auch in Zukunft nicht dabei haben


----------



## Heili (6. März 2011)

Hat die "zusatztour" noch geklappt?
Oder auf halbem weg abgebrochen?


----------



## Eike. (6. März 2011)

Nene wir sind bis oben gefahren und es ging auch besser als ich befürchtet hatte. 1450hm hatten wir am Schluss zusammen. Trailtechnisch war es übrigens die richtige Entscheidung umzuplanen. Die ursprünglich vorgesehene Abfahrt von der Kalmit ist in einem miesen Zustand und macht nicht wirklich viel Spaß.


----------



## Pead (6. März 2011)

Ist Montag oder Dienstag jemand von euch auf dem Wattkopf unterwegs?


----------



## coffee_box (6. März 2011)

da der umwerfer für mich gedacht war auch von mir nochmal danke!
die kurbel hält soweit... bin allerdings am nächsten tag mit nem platten aus der garage gerollt, war aber auch überfällig.
ich würd die woche nochmal was fahren wollen! wie schauts aus?


----------



## Eike. (7. März 2011)

Morgen werd ich wahrscheinlich am Nachmittag eine Runde am Wattkopf fahren um die Kettenführung zu testen

Wie schauts denn Mittwoch/Donnerstag wieder mit einem Nightride aus? Ansonsten ist es ja auch schon lange genug hell um am frühen Abend eine Tour über Bernstein und Mahlberg zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (7. März 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> ... ist es ja auch schon lange genug hell um am frühen Abend eine Tour über Bernstein und Mahlberg zu fahren.



Wann fängt denn bei dir der frühe Abend an?


----------



## Eike. (7. März 2011)

Na so ab 5. Gut, noch ist das ein bischen knapp aber es wird ja langsam. Ich will wieder Sommerzeit!


----------



## Stricherjunge (7. März 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist es ja auch schon lange genug hell um am frühen Abend eine Tour über Bernstein und Mahlberg zu fahren.



Ich stelle mich hier mal mit einer Frage vor. Ich wohne in Malsch und fahre von hier aus gelegentlich 
auf den Mahlberg, dann weiter auf den Bernstein und dann nach Hörden runter, rolle dann gemütlich durchs 
Murgtal zurück.
Welche Abfahrt nehmt ihr denn dann bei dieser Tour? Ich denke mal Richtung Albtal? Und ist die vom 
Spaßfaktor mit der nach Hörden vergleichbar?

Sonnige Grüße


----------



## Eike. (7. März 2011)

Ich fahr die Tour immer von Bad Herrenalb und anders rum. Also hoch zum Bernstein, über einen der beiden Trails von der Feuerstelle runter bis zum Forstweg und auf dem dann rüber zum Mahlberg. Da normalerweise erst den kurzen Trail mit den zwei Treppen der wieder auf den Forstweg kommt (nach Süden), wieder hoch und dann runter zum Friedhof. Von da aus wieder Richtung Bernstein und über Bernbach und den Falkenstein zurück nach Bad Herrenalb.
Den Trail nach Hörden runter bin ich auch schon ein paar mal gefahren aber außer im unteren Teil finde ich den eher langweilig. Wenn man aber nach Westen ins Tal will ist das soweit ich weis die beste Lösung da der Trail vom Berstein nach Westen runter leider nur bis zum zweiten Forstweg führt.


----------



## Stricherjunge (7. März 2011)

Die diversen Wege am Mahlberg bzw. am Bernstein fahre ich auch gelegentlich nacheinander, weil man mit relativ wenig Zusatzhöhenmeter, den Trailanteil erhöhen kann.

Stimmt schon bis auf den letzten Teil geht der Trail nach Hörden runter eigentlich nur schräg am Berg lang, ist aber schön lang.

Ich habe vor allem deswegen gefragt, weil ich eigentlich noch nie Richtung Albtal runter gefahren bin. Ich werde bei Gelegenheit mal mitfahren.

Gruß


----------



## snakebites (7. März 2011)

Wer kommt am Mittwoch mit zum Nightriden?

Als Treffpunkt könnten wir den Klassiker Kaisereiche wählen. Alternativ gerne auch weiter hinten im Albtal.
Ich könnte frühstens ab 18:00 an der Kaisereiche sein - später ist kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krustenking (7. März 2011)

Ich hätt auf jeden Fall Bock dabei zu sein, bin auch entsprechend ausgerüstet. Kann jetzt leider noch nicht sicher zusagen, die Chancen stehen aber gut.
Ich fänds tententiell später besser, hab tagsüber durchaus was zu schaffen. Etwa 19.00 + wär gut für mich.


----------



## Eike. (8. März 2011)

Dann würd ich 19:30 an der Kaisereiche vorschlagen. Für Bad Herrenalb wirds mir unter der Woche sonst zu spät.


Für heute Mittag war im Radio die Rede von "gefühlten 20°C"  kommt gegen 15 Uhr jemand mit auf den Wattkopf?


----------



## hochschieben (8. März 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Dann würd ich 19:30 an der Kaisereiche vorschlagen. Für Bad Herrenalb wirds mir unter der Woche sonst zu spät.
> 
> 
> Für heute Mittag war im Radio die Rede von "gefühlten 20°C"  kommt gegen 15 Uhr jemand mit auf den Wattkopf?


 
 16 Uhr SMDH zum schieben ja  möchte auch noch einen "Reichweitetest" machen.....


----------



## Krustenking (8. März 2011)

arg..muss lernen...ach was solls, Wetter is zu geil und ich brauch Training: Ich bin gegen 15.00 am Wattkopf dabei !


----------



## Eike. (8. März 2011)

Na dann 15 Uhr an der Kaisereiche?


----------



## Krustenking (8. März 2011)

Jap, machen wir so. Bis dann.


----------



## hillsrider (8. März 2011)

Würd auch gern mit, muss aber noch schlauch wechseln. Ich glaub nich dass ich 15 uhr oack.. Würds euch was ausmachen oben am gehege evtl. Bis 15.20 auf mich zuwarten? Wenn ich nich komm fahrt einfach.


----------



## Eike. (8. März 2011)

Wir sind ja eh erst so um den Dreh rum oben. Dann treffen wir uns einfach an der Hütte.


----------



## snakebites (8. März 2011)

@ Krustenking & Eike:

19:30 passt. Was wäre euch lieber: Ettlinger Hausberge oder was im Albtal - wollen wir von der Kaisereiche aus starten oder erst ein Stück mit der Bahn fahren? Ich würde mich nach euch richten.

@ mögliche unbeleuchtete Mitfahrer: Ich könnte einen DX-Teslaklon verleihen


----------



## Eike. (8. März 2011)

Für BH wird mir wie gesagt zu spät, das ist eher was fürs Wochenende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krustenking (9. März 2011)

Sorry Leute, ich muss leider absagen. Ich kränkel seit ein paar Tagen mit leichten Erkältungsproblemen rum. Seit heute morgen gehts mir schlechter, deswegen werd ich mich jetzt doch eher mal ein paar Tage schonen.
Ich wünsch euch ne schöne Tour heute Abend.


----------



## Eike. (10. März 2011)

Dann werd mal zügig wieder fitt, am *Samstag* gibts T-Shirtwetter  Und das wird natürlich ausgenutzt. Was genau ich mach weis ich noch nicht, da werden auch noch Wünsche angenommen. Vorschläge von mir wären* Neustadt (Weinbiet, Lambertskreuz), oder die Badener Höhe* von Baden-Baden aus, und dann entweder nach Bühl oder Forbach runter.
Startzeit vor Ort so zwischen 11 und 12 um die wärmsten Stunden mitzunehmen.


----------



## Krustenking (10. März 2011)

Ich streng mich an...diesen Samstag kann ich aber, egal ob gesund oder krank, nicht.
Deswegen bin ich dagegeben, dass es die Badener Höhe wird, weil wenn die das nächste mal in Angriff genommen wird, will ich dabei sein


----------



## Eike. (12. März 2011)

Heute haben wohl alle schon was anderes vor. Wie siehts denn morgen aus? Bis auf Kachelmann, den alten Pessimisten sagen alle Wetterdienste für morgen auch wieder Bombenwetter vorraus.


----------



## overkill_KA (12. März 2011)

Ja wäre morgen dabei aber nichts großes ~2-3h


----------



## Eike. (12. März 2011)

Ich hab für morgen an Baden-Baden gedacht. Stabenberg, Yburg und Fremersberg. Mit 3h wird das aber mit An- und Abfahrt vermutlich nicht reichen. Start ist für 12:30 geplant, dauert morgens doch noch recht lange bis es warm wird.


----------



## overkill_KA (12. März 2011)

Da muss ich passen ich muss um 14Uhr schon wieder daheim sein.
Ich denk ich fahr kurz zum Mahlberg.


----------



## Eike. (13. März 2011)

Schade, der Kachelmann hatte doch recht


----------



## chrisle (13. März 2011)

@Eike: Was ist denn der Stabenberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. März 2011)

chrisle schrieb:


> @Eike: Was ist denn der Stabenberg?



Ich kenn nur den. Das ist von BAD aber doch ein ganzes Stück mit dem Rad.


----------



## Eike. (13. März 2011)

Sorry, ich meinte den Schartenberg. Die beiden bring ich laufend durcheinander.


----------



## chrisle (13. März 2011)

ok, jetzt macht der tourvorschlag auch Sinn für mich ;-)


----------



## Eike. (15. März 2011)

Nachher noch jemand am Wattkopf? 19° sollen es werden, das erste mal im kurzen Trikot


----------



## Cambria (15. März 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Nachher noch jemand am Wattkopf? 19° sollen es werden, das erste mal im kurzen Trikot



Bist du schon unterwegs? Ansonsten würd ich mitkommen


----------



## Eike. (15. März 2011)

Ne, vor 14:30 komm ich nicht weg. Wie wärs mit 15 Uhr an der Kaisereiche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cambria (15. März 2011)

15 Uhr ist gut, wo ist denn die Kaisereiche nochmal? Habs nicht so mit Namen


----------



## Eike. (15. März 2011)

Das ist der Wanderparkplatz bei Ettlingen. An der Hedwigsquelle vorbei am Waldrand entlang.


----------



## Phil88 (15. März 2011)

schade, ich kann erst so auf 17:30 am wattkopf sein...
falls euch das zu spät sein sollte fahr ich alleine ne runde

ach und trails kann ich im moment auch nich fahrn wegen der bremse...


----------



## snakebites (15. März 2011)

Da ich bei schönstem Frühlingswetter malochen muss hift nur eins:

*Nightride* am Mittwoch Abend

ab 18:00 an der Kaisereiche - Zeit und Ort ist flexibel, wäre aber etwas Naturlicht nicht vollständig abgeneigt.


----------



## Eike. (15. März 2011)

snakebites schrieb:


> *Nightride* am Mittwoch Abend



Klingt gut, und laut wetterspiegel.de _bleibt es trocken_ 

Wenn es auf die Bahn reicht die um 18:35 in Bad Herrenalb ist (Abfahrt Karlsruhe Marktplatz 17:50) könnten wir auch die Tour über Bernstein und Mahlberg fahren. Ohne lange Pausen reicht das dann genau um die Bahn um 21:04 bekommen.


----------



## Cambria (15. März 2011)

@Snakebites: Nightride würd' ich auch gerne mal austesten. Hattest du nicht weiter oben geschrieben, dass du eventuell noch ne Lampe zu verleihen hast?


----------



## murmel2 (15. März 2011)

bei nem nightride wäre ich auch wieder dabei


----------



## snakebites (15. März 2011)

@ Eike: brilianter Plan! 17:50 am Marktplatz passt bei mir perfekt.  

@ Cambria: Die Funzel bring ich gerne für dich mit.


----------



## Cambria (15. März 2011)

Mir passt das auch. Dann bis morgen!


----------



## murmel2 (16. März 2011)

bei mir ist leider etwas dazwischen gekommen. Wünsch euch viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (18. März 2011)

*Sonntag 11:30 Bahnhof Baden-Baden* (Ka Hbf 11:09). Ein neuer Anlauf zur Badener Höhe. Wie es von da aus weiter geht wird dann spontan nach Stimmungs- und Schneelage entschieden. Entweder klassisch den Westweg nach Forbach runter oder über den Hochkopf zur Hornisgrinde und runter nach Bühl. Alles in allem rund 1000hm.


----------



## Krustenking (18. März 2011)

Ich will auf jeden Fall mit. Wenn mir nix dazwischenkommt bin ich dabei.


----------



## Eike. (19. März 2011)

Verflucht, es hat tatsächlich wieder geschneit. Das wird zwar wahrscheinlich morgen wieder tauen aber dann gibts eine üble Matschpampe.
Webcam am Mehliskopf:






*Zeit und Ort für morgen bleiben gleich aber die Tour wird in tiefere Lagen verlegt*, die Badener Hausberge sind zum Glück schneefrei geblieben.


----------



## matou (19. März 2011)

Hab ich heute Morgen auch schon gesehen...brrr.
Hoffen wir mal, dass bei der Wettervorhersage für nächste Woche alles wieder weggebruzelt wird.


----------



## Krustenking (20. März 2011)

Wollte nochmal bestätigen dass ich dabei bin. Hast du schon ne Peilung wann wir zurück sein könnten ?


----------



## Eike. (20. März 2011)

Grob um 16 Uhr.


----------



## murmel2 (21. März 2011)

Hat jmd heute spontan Bock auf nen kleinen nightride? Würde 20:30 an der Kaisereiche vorschlagen.


----------



## Eike. (21. März 2011)

Bin dabei.


----------



## murmel2 (21. März 2011)

cool. Kannst du vll die kurzen Kettenblattschrauben mitbringen? Bezahlung erfolgt  je nach Wunsch monetär oder zu gegebener Stelle in Naturalien (z.B. Bier)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (21. März 2011)

Ah genau da war ja was. Pack ich ein.


----------



## Pead (21. März 2011)

Ist morgen jemand am Wattkopf unterwegs?

Kennt jemand den jungen Photographen, der auf dem Wattkopf am Sonntag Bilder gemacht hat? Wenn ja, bitte PN an mich.


----------



## timtrail (21. März 2011)

Meinste den mit dem schwarzen torque?


----------



## Pead (21. März 2011)

Nein, er war mit einem Hardtail dort und photographierte im letzten Abschnitt des ersten Teils. Ich habe leider seine Adresse vergessen.


----------



## snakebites (21. März 2011)

Bevor uns übermorgen *(Mittwoch)* langweilig wird, könnte ich mir sehr gut einen gepflgten _*Nightride*_ vorstellen. Traditionell könnten wir um 18:35 mit der Strapazenbahn nach Bad Herrenalb anreisen. Von dort könnte der Weg über den Hahnenfalz und den BM nach BH führen. Alternativ dazu wären Bernsteinvariationen ins Murgtal.

Falls beides zu einfach erscheint wird kombiniert (32 km, 900 hm).


----------



## Phil88 (21. März 2011)

rotes hardtail? dann könnte es Heili sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (21. März 2011)

Ui, BM bei Nacht - spannend. Und noch dazu könnte es wirklich mal trocken bleiben  Das kann ich mir nicht entgehen lassen.


----------



## matou (22. März 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Und noch dazu könnte es wirklich mal trocken bleiben



Vergiss es...alles Illusion...auf dem Plattenweg versinkst du immernoch. Spass machts trotzdem.


----------



## Eike. (22. März 2011)

Mir langts ja schon wenn von oben nichts frisches nachkommt. snakebites arbeitet nämlich ausdauernd an der Qualifikation für einen Job als Regengott


----------



## snakebites (22. März 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Regengott


Das war die einzige Stelle die noch frei war. 

Mal sehen, vielleicht bekomme ich bis Mittwoch wieder einen schönen erfrischenden Nieselregen hin. 

@ BM bei Nacht: dachte es wäre ein würdiger Abschluss der Nightridekernsaison bevor die blöde Sommerzeit und die eklig langen Tage das gepflegte Nachtradeln immer schwieriger machen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. März 2011)

@ BM bei Nacht: dachte es wäre ein würdiger Abschluss der Nightridekernsaison bevor die blöde Sommerzeit und die eklig langen Tage das gepflegte Nachtradeln immer schwieriger machen.[/QUOTE]

Was soll das heißen?


----------



## Eike. (22. März 2011)

Naja, ich hab ihn bisher nur bei Nacht gesehen. Vielleicht hat er ja ein Geheimnis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














-


----------



## Heili (22. März 2011)

> rotes hardtail? dann könnte es Heili sein



Nope, war zwar auch unterwegs, aber ohne Kamera.
War eh nicht lange dar, nachdem ich mir bei nem Sprung von den Pedalen gerutscht bin und mir die Kronjuwelen angeschlagen habe, hatte ich keine Lust mehr


----------



## snakebites (22. März 2011)

Das verrate ich euch erst am Mittwoch nach Sonnenuntergang....


----------



## johness (23. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich würde heute Abend mal gerne ne kleine Tour machen und bin da auf folgenden Plan gestoßen:
http://www.ettlingen.de/servlet/PB/show/1165345/Bike-Wattkopf-Karte.pdf
Da es meine erste Tour ist und ich noch nie in dieser Gegend unterwegs war, würde ich gerne wissen ob diese Routen beschriftet sind.
Werde wahrscheinlich erstmal die blaue fahren, da ich noch nicht so viel Kondition habe. und in Rheinstetten losfahren werde. Habe gehört dass auf dem Parkplatz vor dem Albgaubad (Freibad) der Startpunkt mit ner großen Karte ist?

Grüße
Johness


----------



## Eike. (23. März 2011)

Die Wege sind mit kleinen gelben Schildern (etwa 10x10cm) und entsprechenden farbigen Markierungen ausgeschildert. Das mit dem Startpunkt am Freibad stimmt. Aber achte darauf, dass es auch noch Touren in die andere Richtung gibt die auch da losgehen (die, die auf der Karte unten raus gehen). Die rote Strecke hat übrigens kaum mehr Höhenmeter aber deutlich mehr zu bieten.
Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß und wenn du mal mehr vom Wattkopf sehen willst (vor allem Trails) melde dich einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johness (23. März 2011)

Hab schon überlegt mich mal zu melden als ich auf diesen Thread gestoßen bin, aber ich brauch jetzt erstmal ein bisschen Kraft in den Beinen, sonst könnt ihr mir dabei zuschauen wie ich abkacke 
Ich fahre erst seit 2 Wochen mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit (ca. 17km täglich), aber da sind halt keine Höhenmeter dabei.
Bin auch schon die ganze Zeit am überlegen ob ich die rote nehmen soll, ich denke ich werde sie mal probieren, ne Pause werde ich wahrscheinlich eh einbauen müssen.


----------



## johness (23. März 2011)

Freut mich übrigens sehr, dass man hier so freundlich empfangen wird!


----------



## overkill_KA (23. März 2011)

Was fährst du denn?


----------



## johness (23. März 2011)

Ich fange jetzt erst an mit fahren, würde später dann schon am liebsten single trails fahren. Kenne mich da jetzt auch noch nicht so richtig aus.
Falls du das Fahrrad meinst, ist es ein Hardtail von Cube (LTD Team 2011).


----------



## Eike. (23. März 2011)

snakebites schrieb:


> Bevor uns übermorgen *(Mittwoch)* langweilig wird, könnte ich mir sehr gut einen gepflgten _*Nightride*_ vorstellen. Traditionell könnten wir um 18:35 mit der Strapazenbahn nach Bad Herrenalb anreisen. Von dort könnte der Weg über den Hahnenfalz und den BM nach BH führen. Alternativ dazu wären Bernsteinvariationen ins Murgtal.
> 
> Falls beides zu einfach erscheint wird kombiniert (32 km, 900 hm).



Nur damits nicht in Vergessenheit gerät. Wer heute Abend/Nacht noch nichts vorhat, die S1 fährt um 17:50 am Marktplatz und 17:57 vor dem Hauptbahnhof ab. Man sollte aber wissen worauf man sich einlässt, für den Einstieg ins Nachtradeln ist die Strecke wahrlich nicht geeignet.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. März 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> ..., für den Einstieg ins Nachtradeln ist die Strecke wahrlich nicht geeignet.



Nicht nur dafür nicht.


----------



## altes-kind (23. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte hier auch mal Hallo sagen. 

Bin relativ neu hier in Karlsruhe und daher noch auf der Suche nach den besten Trails hier in der Umgebung. Ich denke ich schließe mich euch an einem der nächsten Wochenenden mal an. Was fahrt ihr denn immer für Touren (km/HM) und wie viele Leute seit ihr immer so?

Matt


----------



## SLXDriver (24. März 2011)

Hat heut jemand lust auf ne Runde SMDH?

Gruß


----------



## Eike. (24. März 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Nicht nur dafür nicht.



Für unsere Zwecke dafür vollkommen, war das Geil  Das muss unbedingt wiederholt werden. Dann aber ohne den Abstecher ins Murgtal, ist doch sehr spät geworden. Daran waren aber auch meine beiden Platten nicht ganz unbeteiligt. Merke: Bei Schleichern vor dem Schlauchwechsel die Mantelinnenseite absuchen, aber es sollte ja schnell gehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit: Und es *blieb trocken* 

@altes-kind
Servus
Bei meinen Touren geb ich die Höhenmeter eigentlich immer mit an. Je nach Trainingsstand sind das dann in der Regel zwischen 600 und 1500hm. Wenn du irgendwas siehst was dich interessiert melde dich einfach und fahre mit. Die Gruppen sind bei uns meistens sowieso eher klein.




-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (24. März 2011)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Hat heut jemand lust auf ne Runde SMDH?
> 
> Gruß



Grad ist mein neuer Lenker gekommen, der muss natürlich ausprobiert werden. Ich weis  aber noch nicht genau wann ich auf dem Wattkopf bin. Wahrscheinlich zwischen 3 und 4 wenns am wärmsten ist.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. März 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Grad ist mein neuer Lenker gekommen, der muss natürlich ausprobiert werden. Ich weis  aber noch nicht genau wann ich auf dem Wattkopf bin. Wahrscheinlich zwischen 3 und 4 wenns am wärmsten ist.



Wat für einer?


----------



## Eike. (24. März 2011)

Nukeproof Warhead 76cm, 20mm Rise. Gabs grad bei Chainreaction fÃ¼r 35â¬. Den silbernen Sunline V1 verkauf ich wieder, der passt doch nicht so gut zu meinem Rad wie ich dachte.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. März 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Nukeproof Warhead 76cm, 20mm Rise. Gabs grad bei Chainreaction für 35. Den silbernen Sunline V1 verkauf ich wieder, der passt doch nicht so gut zu meinem Rad wie ich dachte.



Schade. Hab grad geschaut. Kostet wieder regulär 59 EUR. Mich hätte der Flat 800 gereitzt (Trendschlampenmodus-aus).


----------



## snakebites (24. März 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Für unsere Zwecke dafür vollkommen, war das Geil


  - ein sehr eindrucksvoller kaum zu steigernder Riesenspaß!  Und wer denkt nach dem BM schon an etwas anderes als Ursache für einen Platten als einen Snakebite. 
Für den wunderschönen epischen Weg ins Murgtal würde sofort wieder das elende rumgegurke mit der Bahn mitten in der Nacht in Kauf nehmen!

# Notiz für snakebites: nächstesmal Bleistift mit Spitzer, Säge und Extraschlauch mitnehmen


----------



## Eike. (24. März 2011)

Wenn wir schon im Murgtal rumgurken könnten wir es doch auch gleich richtig machen und von der Badener Höhe nach Forbach runterfahren. Ab nächster Woche müsste dann sogar noch ein Sonnenuntergang aufm Berg drin sein.
@Bleistift: Am besten einen weichen, 2b oder wie die heißen. Mit einem harten kann man bei dem feuchten Papier vermutlich eher Gravuren anbringen.

Neuer Lenker ist montiert, Bremsbeläge ausgewechselt (die waren nach dem BM jetzt wirklich platt), gleich gehts auf den Wattkopf zur Probefahrt. Wenns also mal ganz furchtbar quietscht sind das meine Beläge beim Einbremsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snakebites (24. März 2011)

Gebucht! 
Ich spendiere die hochprozentige Sundowner-Schoki. 
So langsam nehmen die "Feierabendrunden" exorbitante Außmaße an.


----------



## johness (24. März 2011)

So ich bin jetzt entjungfert und hab mich auch gleich infiziert!!
Macht echt super viel Spaß, bin die rote Route beim Wattkopf gefahren.
Hoffe aber dass es noch schönere Strecken gibt. Sobald ich mich dann fit genug fühle schließe ich mich euch gerne mal an.


----------



## Eike. (24. März 2011)

Keine Sorge, da gibts noch genug zu entdecken was in keiner offiziellen Route zu finden ist.


----------



## johness (24. März 2011)

Das hört sich gut an, die singletrails haben mir jedenfalls am meisten Spaß gemacht. Gibt's da viele?


----------



## Eike. (24. März 2011)

Für so einen kleinen Berg schon sehr ordentlich. Wenn mal in der Pfalz war relativiert sich das allerdings  Du brauchst dir auf jeden Fall keine Gedanken darum machen, dass dir in den nächsten Jahren die Trails ausgehen.


----------



## overkill_KA (26. März 2011)

Eike kennst du noch ein paar gute Trails bei uns in der Nähe ( Fahrradreichweite) außer auf dem Wattkopf?
Mein Hometrail wurde leider von den Forstarbeitern platt gemacht


----------



## Eike. (26. März 2011)

Das nächste sind Ettlinger Linie und Toter-Mann auf dem Kreuzelberg bzw. von Schöllbronn nach Fischweiher. Und dann halt Bad Herrenalb, wobei das mit Radanreise schon sportlich wird.
Ansonsten gibt es morgen die Gelegenheit neue (?) Trails kennen zu lernen.


----------



## overkill_KA (26. März 2011)

Schöllbronn-Fischweier war mein Hometrail der ist platt. Die sind mit den Maschinen durch den Wald,deshalb sind überall die Spuren. 

Hast du zu der Ettlinger Linie einen Track?

Morgen hab ich nicht soviel Zeit und 800hm pack ich noch nicht, bin noch erkältet.


----------



## Eike. (26. März 2011)

Kein Track aber zu der findet man reichlich Infos. Ist westlich von Spessart im Wald und geht bis an die Straße vor. Ist halt keine klassische Singletrailabfahrt sondern führt eben auf einem alten Befestigungswall entlang, alles in allem vielleicht ein Kilometer. Lohnt sich eigentlich nur in Verbindung mit dem Toten-Mann wenn der sich mal wieder erholt hat.


----------



## Nerd (26. März 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Lohnt sich eigentlich nur in Verbindung mit dem Toten-Mann wenn der sich mal wieder erholt hat.


Bin ihn schon länger nicht mehr gefahren. Ist er momentan nicht fahrbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (26. März 2011)

Fahrbar schon aber Spaß machts nicht wirklich. Vor allem im unteren Teil ist er komplett umgegraben.


----------



## overkill_KA (26. März 2011)

Morgen jemand Lust, der nicht an der Saisoneröffnung mitfährt, morgen mit nach Herrenalb zu fahren? Ich hab vor den teufelsmühlentrail ein paar mal zu fahren und dann die abfahrt nach Herrenalb - nichts großes.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. März 2011)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Morgen jemand Lust, der nicht an der Saisoneröffnung mitfährt, morgen mit nach Herrenalb zu fahren? Ich hab vor den teufelsmühlentrail ein paar mal zu fahren und dann die abfahrt nach Herrenalb - nichts großes.



Link.


----------



## overkill_KA (26. März 2011)

Ich nehm an das er eher auf km/hm aus ist? Ich fahr mit FF runter und schieb bei Bedarf hoch


----------



## Crazy2984 (27. März 2011)

Ich glaub ich muss mal öffters hier rein schauen, also wenn mal wieder jemand hier bei mir in der gegend (Pfaffenrot) unterwegs ist würde ich mich mal anschließen. Bin aber auch nicht sooo fit. 

@Johness wie lange hast du denn für die rote auf dem Plan den du gepostet hast gebraucht. Also ab Start Albgaubad. Würde die diese Woche auch gerne mal fahren. Wenn jemand Lust hat mitzufahren oder eine andere Tour in der gegend für die Woche geplant hat bitte bescheid geben. 

Lg Markus


----------



## johness (28. März 2011)

Hey Markus,

Ich kann dir jetzt gar keine genaue Zeitangabe machen, bin die nicht genau so gefahren wie sie dort abgebildet war. Ich schätze mal so 40 Minuten.
Wenn du Lust hast können wir diese Woche mal fahren, wollte eh nochmal hoch. Ab wann kannst du denn immer?


----------



## overkill_KA (28. März 2011)

Ich fahre heute und Mittwoch.

Wo weiß ich noch nicht genau, könnte man dann absprechen.


----------



## johness (28. März 2011)

Also heute wäre ich dabei, ab wann willst du denn fahren?
Wenn du aber zügig durchkommen willst, dann würde das mit mir nicht so hinhauen. 
Falls du dich aber doch erbarmen könntest nem Anfänger mal ein bisschen was zu zeigen, fände ich Ettlingen als Startpunkt nicht schlecht, da gehts noch mit den Höhenmeter.


----------



## overkill_KA (28. März 2011)

johness schrieb:


> Also heute wäre ich dabei, ab wann willst du denn fahren?
> Wenn du aber zügig durchkommen willst, dann würde das mit mir nicht so hinhauen.
> Falls du dich aber doch erbarmen könntest nem Anfänger mal ein bisschen was zu zeigen, fände ich Ettlingen als Startpunkt nicht schlecht, da gehts noch mit den Höhenmeter.



Ich bin immer noch erkältete und deshalb wirds gemächlich vorangehen. 
Ettlingen als Startpunkt hört sich gut an. Wieviel Kilometer willst du fahren und wie lange hast du Zeit?

Edit: 
Und was genau sollen wir fahren Waldautobahn, Trails...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johness (28. März 2011)

Zeit habe ich bis ne halbe Stunde vor Dunkelheit, da ich kein gutes Licht habe. 
Also ich hätte mir so ne Stunde - 1 1/2 vorgestellt, aber das kann man ja dann sehen.
Trails wären eig. ganz schön, aber wie gesagt das können wir ja dann noch absprechen.
Wann wolltest du denn losfahren?


----------



## overkill_KA (28. März 2011)

Ich habe gleich nochmal bis 17:15Uhr Schule. Danach könnte ich fahren.
Wenn es dir zu spät wird könnte ich auch mein Zeug mitnehmen und direkt von dort losfahren.


----------



## johness (28. März 2011)

Hab dir mal meine Handynummer per PN geschickt.
Ich bin so um 17:00 Zuhause. Bräuchte dann nochmal etwa 30 min bis Etllingen.
Also von mir aus können wir uns auch erst um 18 Uhr treffen.
Wohnst du direkt dort?


----------



## overkill_KA (28. März 2011)

Ah ok ist mir grad recht dann muss ich nichts mit in die Schule nehmen 
Nein ich wohne nicht direkt in Ettlingen. 
Wir können uns beim Schloss treffen da lässt sich gut entscheiden ob Wattkopf oder Kreuzelberg.


----------



## johness (28. März 2011)

Ja ok.
Passt 18 Uhr dann überhaupt?


----------



## overkill_KA (28. März 2011)

Ja sollte reichen. Wenn du nicht früher kannst geht es ja schlecht 
19:50 soll heute Sonnenuntergang sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johness (28. März 2011)

Dachte ehr dass du länger brauchst 
Ja schon hab ich auch gesehen, endlich wieder länger hell!!
Also dann um 6 am Schloss, du erkennst mich an der Rose


----------



## ms06-rider (28. März 2011)

Jo overkill, nimm ma plz n Foto mit. Falls "die Rose" net n Rose-Bike ist will ich hier Fotos sehen, wie n bekloppter mit Bike und Rose vor nem Schloss steht


----------



## johness (28. März 2011)




----------



## Crazy2984 (28. März 2011)

Hey sorry bin grad erst heimgekommen. ist noch jemand von euch online? ich wär heut und/oder am mitwoch auch dabei aber hey ich bin auch anfänger!!!  wann und wo trefft ihr euch heute um 18 uhr am schloß? und wo fahrt ihr dann lang ist bissl blöd für mich ich komm von pfaffenrot runter brauch bis zum albgaubad ca 30 min. kommt ihr da irgend wo vorbei?

Und die Woche bin ich flexibel da ich frei hab 

lg markus


----------



## Eike. (28. März 2011)

Ob du zum Albgaubad oder zum Schloss fährst macht ja keinen großen Unterschied.


----------



## Crazy2984 (28. März 2011)

keine Ahnung ich kenn nur den weg nach ettlingen runter ^^ immer in der nähe der straße und dann kommt man da am bahnhof busenbach raus. und von da aus zum schloss ist ja schon noch mal ein stück oder? ok stop sry ich hatte grad das ka schloss im sinn aber ihr meint dann bestimmt das ettlinger schloss


----------



## johness (28. März 2011)

Jupp, genau am Ettlinger Schloss.
Das ist nicht viel weiter als das Schwimmbad.


----------



## Crazy2984 (28. März 2011)

ok ich schau mal wann ich zu hause los kommen würde ob ichs pack. wenn icht schreib ich dir noch mal ne sms


----------



## overkill_KA (28. März 2011)

Also eine Tour die wir fahren könnten habe ich als Track:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.63722.html

Spessart - Energy Race runter - Wattkopf hoch und dann Treppen oder Serpentinentrail


Die andere wäre etwas länger:
Schöllbronn - Fischweier - Rimmelsbacher Hof - Schluttenbach - Energy Race - Ettlingen

dauert ca 80min


----------



## Crazy2984 (28. März 2011)

also wenn ihr die fischweier fahrt könnt ich auch dahin kommen. und wenn ihr die erste fahrt wo fahrt ihr hoch da beim bahnhof busenbach? bzw da beim bikelager richtung spessart?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (28. März 2011)

Wir würden dann beim Horbachpark hochfahren.
Wenn du zum Schloss kommst machst du nichts falsch. 

Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin wie der Teil von Schöllbronn nach Fischweier runter aussieht. Wenn der so aussieht wie letzes Mal könnte man sich die Abfahrt fast schenken.


----------



## Crazy2984 (28. März 2011)

schloss schaff ich net mehr brauch min 30min zum schloss von hier und ich hock noch am pc ^^


----------



## Crazy2984 (28. März 2011)

ok ich versuchs hab ne idee bin dann auch am schloss vielleicht 5 min später


----------



## overkill_KA (28. März 2011)

Eike hast du demnächst Lust/Zeit ein paar Bilder zu knipsen? Die letzen waren so gut


----------



## Eike. (28. März 2011)

Hab die Kamera nicht mehr.


----------



## johness (28. März 2011)

Hey overkill, danke nochmals für die gute Streckenführung, hoffe es ging dir nicht zu langsam voran.


----------



## overkill_KA (28. März 2011)

Ah ok schade. Kennst du jemand der sonst noch knipst?
@ johness nein ganau das richtige Tempo um wieder reinzukommen


----------



## johness (28. März 2011)

Hab den Link von der Route gerade erst gesehen, muss man da angemeldet sein um die Route zu sehen? Bei mir wird die nicht angezeigt.


----------



## overkill_KA (28. März 2011)

Eigentlich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy2984 (28. März 2011)

Hey overkill auch von mir noch mal danke für die gute führung. tempo fand ich auch gut. bin total am ar...  ok ich idiot bin auch auf dem heimweg noch mal übern wattkopf gefahren das war glaub keine gute idee. Und danke noch mal an euch beide fürs warten am schloss.

Und johness bei mir wird die karte vom link auch nicht angezeigt ^^


----------



## taucher_simon (29. März 2011)

Bald kommts Canyon.. Dann bin ich auch mal wieder am Start


----------



## ms06-rider (29. März 2011)

Irgendwie fahren bestimmt 50% der Leute die am Wattkopf fahren Canyon


----------



## Eike. (29. März 2011)

Heute Abend gehts mal wieder auf den Wattkopf. Ich sammel noch jemanden in Rüppur ein und dürfte dann um 18 Uhr an der Hedwigsquelle sein.


----------



## murmel2 (30. März 2011)

Hat jmd Lust heut am späten Nachmittag/frühen Abend ein bisschen am SMDH zu fähren?


----------



## Pead (30. März 2011)

Ich würde mitfahren. Wann würdest du dann oben sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel2 (30. März 2011)

hmm, ist 17:30 ok?


----------



## Pead (30. März 2011)

Jop, werde vielleicht etwas früher oben sein.


----------



## murmel2 (30. März 2011)

Ok. Bis nachher!


----------



## Eike. (31. März 2011)

Am Samstag kommt der Sommer mit 25°C  Um das zu feiern geht es in die Pfalz.


----------



## Eike. (5. April 2011)

Kommt jemand morgen (Mittwoch) Abend mit auf einen Nightride? Tobi, wieder fitt?
Da die letzten beiden Nachtausritte vermutlich eh nicht mehr zu übertreffen sind hab ich gedacht, es mal wieder ruhiger angehen zu lassen. Deswegen ist der Klassiker über Bernstein und Mahlberg geplant, ich bin aber auch offen für andere Vorschläge. Startzeit in Bad Herrenalb um 18:35 oder 18:55, Rückfahrt nach Karlsruhe um 21:04 bzw. 22:04. Dank der Sommerzeit wird es eher ein Ritt in den Sonnenuntergang, der vom Bernstein bestimmt eindrucksvoll ausschaut.


----------



## lowrider89 (5. April 2011)

murmel2 schrieb:


> Hat jmd Lust heut am späten Nachmittag/frühen Abend ein bisschen am SMDH zu fähren?



Ich bin ab 15:30Uhr 16:00Uhr am SMDH anzutreffen! Bis später


----------



## snakebites (5. April 2011)

@ Eike: Alles wieder bestens! 

Ich hab natürlich Riesenlust auf einen gepflegten 1/2 Nightride.

Nach den großen Spektakeln ist mir auch nach einem Klassiker. 
Als Alternativplan könnte ich meine ehemaligen Hometrails bei Pforzheim empfehlen. Die Fahrt (RE/IRE) von Karlsruhe Hbf nach Pforzheim Hbf ist in 20 min erledigt. Für weitere Details müsste ich heute Abend das Orakel befragen.

Könnte gerne jemand unbeleuchteten eine DX-Funzel leihen.


----------



## HaraldSempfmann (5. April 2011)

Mh...
Nightride hört sich gut an! Wenn HD morgen bei mir flach fällt, wäre ich auf jeden Fall nächtlich fahrenderweise dabei!

Aber mal ne Frage vorweg: Kann ich mir sowas als "Starter" (Anfänger ist so ein böses Wort! ) zutrauen?


----------



## Eike. (5. April 2011)

Nightride-Anfänger oder Bike-Anfänger (ganz unböse)? Unsere Nachttouren unterscheiden sich, außer im Sonnenstand nicht groß von den normalen Touren. Also bergab in erster Linie auf Singletrails. Und das ist im Dunkeln natürlich nicht unbedingt leichter und erfordert schon eine sichere Bikebeherrschung. 

@snakebites
Ich fahr auch gerne einfach mal hinterher ohne Ahnung haben zu müssen wos lang geht  Pforzheim ist für mich noch komplett unbekanntes Land, naja vom Bahnhof abgesehen aber der ist ja wahrlich kein Erlebnis.


----------



## Crazy2984 (5. April 2011)

Hey wenn noch jemand ganz spontan und kurzfristig bock hat johness und ich treffen uns um 18 Uhr vorm Schloss in Etllingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (5. April 2011)

Eigentlich keine blöde Idee, bis (wahrscheinlich) gleich.


----------



## johness (5. April 2011)

super, bis später


----------



## murmel2 (5. April 2011)

Mi nightride passt mir wider erwarten leider nicht. Aber Do wär toll


----------



## snakebites (5. April 2011)

dann habe ich die Ehre und verkünde:

*1/2 Nightride* morgen oder Donnerstag auf einer Pforzheimer Trailrunde. Treffpunkt ist der Karlsruher Hbf _18:05_ Gleis 9. Die Runde hat um die 30 km bei 600 hm und lässt sich ggf einfach abkürzen. Zum technischen Anspruch: > 50% Trailanteil an den 30 km bei gutmütigem S0-S1 mit wenigen S2 Stellen, insgesamt eher wurzelig und fest.

@ Eike: würde bei dir auch Donnerstg abend passen?
@ Harald & henrietta: wäre eigendlich auch eine sehr schöne Mädchentour 

Edit sagt: Mittwoch Abend!


----------



## kermit* (5. April 2011)

snakebites schrieb:


> dann habe ich die Ehre und verkünde:
> 
> *1/2 Nightride* morgen oder Donnerstag auf einer Pforzheimer Trailrunde. Treffpunkt ist der Karlsruher Hbf _18:05_ Gleis 9. Die Runde hat um die 30 km bei 600 hm und lässt sich ggf einfach abkürzen. Zum technischen Anspruch: > 50% Trailanteil an den 30 km bei gutmütigem S0-S1 mit wenigen S2 Stellen, insgesamt eher wurzelig und fest.
> 
> ...



Wo genau willst du denn in PF fahren? Würmtal?


----------



## henrietta (5. April 2011)

@snakebites: juhu!! eine mädchentour  aber ich hab meine helmlampe noch nicht aus den klauen des bösen ex erlöst... vielleicht sollte ich das einfach mal tun


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. April 2011)

kermit* schrieb:


> Wo genau willst du denn in PF fahren? Würmtal?



Da solls eng sein, zwischen den Bäumen durch...


----------



## kermit* (5. April 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Da solls eng sein, zwischen den Bäumen durch...



Ach Dirk, du olle Pussy! Das ist ein SYNTACE-Lenker! Bevor ich nicht zwischen den Bäumen durch komme, fällt der Baum um.


@Henrietta: Als Rad-fahrendes Single-Mädel nimmt dir sicher jemand berghoch den Rucksack ab


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. April 2011)

kermit* schrieb:


> Ach Dirk, du olle Pussy! Das ist ein SYNTACE-Lenker! Bevor ich nicht zwischen den Bäumen durch komme, fällt der Baum um.



Du bist die Pussy, den Lenker hätte es auch in 800 gegeben. Leider ohne Stefan Herrmann-Schriftzug. 

Aber jetzt mal Spaß-ohne, gibts eigentlich ne Lenkerbreiten-Beschränkung bei Vorbauten? So ein Fahnenmast bringt vermutlich ganz andere Kräfte auf den Lenkerhalter wie ein popliger 680er. Hat da mal wer was gelesen-gehört?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## henrietta (5. April 2011)

@kermit*: ich soll meinen atombombenbausatz-und-schminkkoffer-beutel aus den händen geben


----------



## snakebites (5. April 2011)

@ kermit:  würd mich freuen wenn du mitkommst! (PS: Das Vorhandensein eines Ex macht aus einem nicht zwangsläufig ein Single )

@ henrietta: kannst so lange meine Zweitfunzel haben!


----------



## Crazy2984 (5. April 2011)

So endlich wieder zu Hause angekommen. Also ich hatte meine Nightride heute schon die letzte Stunde hab ich nicht mehr wirklich was gesehen. Könnt daran gelegen haben das ich keine Lampe am Rad hab  

@Eike danke noch mal für die gute Führung, war echt Top. Aber das nächste mal fahr ich mit nach Ettlingen und von dort aus nach Pfaffenrot. Bin noch total die Umwege gefahren knapp 47km ^^ aber sobald sich meine Oberschenkel erholt haben wär ich wieder mal dabei. Wenn du mich noch mal mit nimmst


----------



## kermit* (5. April 2011)

snakebites schrieb:


> @ kermit:  würd mich freuen wenn du mitkommst!


Morgen wärs möglich, Donnerstag kann ich leider nicht.



snakebites schrieb:


> @ kermitPS: Das Vorhandensein eines Ex macht aus einem nicht zwangsläufig ein Single )


Nein, natürlich nicht zwingend, aber der Schluss liegt doch irgendwie nahe.



snakebites schrieb:


> @ henrietta: kannst so lange meine Zweitfunzel haben!


Ich sags doch 


@Henrietta: Lass die Katze aus dem Sack! Bist du Single?! 


Sorry, ab morgen wieder ernst.


----------



## Eike. (5. April 2011)

Ich liebe den Geruch von Testosteron am Abend. Na, wer hats erkannt?

@Nightride
Mir ists wurscht ob Mittwoch oder Donnerstag. Mein Vorschlag: Mittwoch Pforzheim und Donnerstag bei Bedarf BH.

@crazy1234
Aber sischer datt. Übrigens, eine Karte, egal ob altmodisch aus Papier oder modern auf Halbleiterbasis, ist übrigens eine tolle Sache wenn man wissen will wos lang geht 
Passend zum Thema ein kleines Rätsel: Was macht ein Richter wenn er endlich an seinem Ziel ankommen will?


----------



## henrietta (5. April 2011)

@kermit*: wenn ich jetzt das falsche antworte, leiht mir keiner von Euch jemals pumpe/kettenschloss/keks (was auch immer grad fehlt)? oder es hassen mich alle mädels?? 

@snakebites: danke fürs angebot! ich melde mich bei Dir, wenn ich meine nicht kriege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy2984 (5. April 2011)

Ja das mit der Karte wär ne Idee 
Was macht der Richter???


----------



## Eike. (5. April 2011)

Er stellt das Verfahren ein


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. April 2011)

eike. schrieb:


> er stellt das verfahren ein



o - m - g


----------



## Crazy2984 (5. April 2011)

LOOL, ok ich versuchs das nächste mal


----------



## snakebites (5. April 2011)

fixieren wir es:

*1/2 Nightride* morgen Abend auf einer Pforzheimer Trailrunde. Treffpunkt ist der Karlsruher Hbf _18:05_ Gleis 9. Das KVV-Netz reicht bis Pforzheim. Der zweite Treffpunkt wäre vor dem Kupferhammer gegen 18:45.

@ murmel2: Passt es bei dir sonst mittwochs?


----------



## Phil88 (5. April 2011)

unglaublich, kaum betritt ein mädel das haus is hier stimmung in der bude 
bin morgen nicht dabei, hab um 21 Uhr ne kursanmeldung für die uni...


----------



## murmel2 (5. April 2011)

Hey snakebites,

leider nicht. Ein nächstes mal bin ich dann dabei  Wünsche euch viel Spaß!


----------



## SLXDriver (5. April 2011)

Ich hät auchmal wieder lust auf ne Tour  Ma wieder nicht nur Bikepark und SMDH...

Wie siehts denn aus? Der Nightride morgen is in Pforzheim? mhmm das is mir bissl weit weg fürn Abend ^^
Ist sonst noch was geplant?

gruß


----------



## Rasender Robert (6. April 2011)

Hallo,

wie sieht es *Donnerstag nachmittag* so ab 14:30 aus? Es soll bis zu 25°C warm werden und ich habe endlich mal wieder unter der Woche nachmittags frei ... da würde ich eine Tour tagsüber dem Nightride vorziehen.

Robert


----------



## Lockenghost (6. April 2011)

Je nachdem, wie ich mit lernen voran komme, wäre ich evtl. am Donnerstag dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (6. April 2011)

Wie und wolang soll die tour gehen robert?

Gruß


----------



## Rasender Robert (6. April 2011)

Das ist noch verhandelbar ... ich dachte an Bad Herrenalb oder Baden-Baden. Das ist aber nichts festes, wenn jemand gute Ideen hat dann her damit.

Robert


----------



## HaraldSempfmann (6. April 2011)

Heute Abend bin ich nach aktuellem Stand in HD fahren, wenn widererwarten doch nicht wäre ich über eine "erhellende Leihgabe" dankbar! ;-)

Morgen wäre ich für allerhand blutrünstigen Schabernack zu haben! Ob mit oder ohne Atombombenschmickkofferbeutel, ob nachts oder bei bräunendem Sonnenschein!


----------



## Eike. (6. April 2011)

In Bad Herrenalb wär ich morgen am Nachmittag auch dabei, ist ja nicht so, dass ich lichtscheu bin


----------



## SLXDriver (6. April 2011)

Fahrt ihr nach herrenalb hoch und fahrt noch dann da touren oder nach herrenalb hoch un runter oder mit der bahn nach herrenalb und da dann touren?^^
ich frag so genau weil ich bissl eingerostet bin


----------



## Eike. (6. April 2011)

Also ich fahr ja immer nach mit dem Rad nach Bad Herrenalb und dann mit der Bahn heim


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. April 2011)

Graf Rhena Weg - CC-**********-Autobahn.

Das hat hier im Forum schon lange keiner mehr gepostet.


----------



## Rasender Robert (6. April 2011)

Dann würde ich sagen, dass wir morgen in Bad Herrenalb fahren.

Die genaue Streckenplanung trete ich gerne an dich ab, Eike ... du kennst dich sowie am besten aus. 

Was haltet Ihr von 14:55 Startzeit in BH, das wäre für alle Karlsruher 14:17 Abfahrt am Hbf.

Robert


----------



## Eike. (6. April 2011)

Geht klar. Tour nach Wunsch zwischen 600 und 1000hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (6. April 2011)

snakebites schrieb:


> fixieren wir es:
> 
> *1/2 Nightride* morgen Abend auf einer Pforzheimer Trailrunde. Treffpunkt ist der Karlsruher Hbf _18:05_ Gleis 9. Das KVV-Netz reicht bis Pforzheim. Der zweite Treffpunkt wäre vor dem Kupferhammer gegen 18:45.



Also, ich stehe dann entweder vor dem Biergarten am Kupferhammer oder sitze drin und nehme ein isotonisches Sportgetränk ein


----------



## henrietta (6. April 2011)

hört sich gut an  ich muss aber vorher noch den konditionstest bestehen, fürchte ich


----------



## snakebites (6. April 2011)

kermit* schrieb:


> .... Biergarten am Kupferhammer....



Dann bis gleich!


----------



## Eike. (7. April 2011)

Erkenntnisse des Tages:

Pforzheim ist gar nicht so hässlich wie ich dachte
Im Würmtal gibts zwar wenig Höhenmeter (am Stück) aber sehr spassige Trails hoch wie runter
Die gefühlte Entfernung zwischen Pforzheim und Karlsruhe ist im richtigen Zug gar nicht so weit. Da fährt man nach BH länger.
Jetzt isser vorbei, der Tag.


----------



## henrietta (7. April 2011)

...die lady war auf dem bahnsteig, aber kein kavalier 

dafür hat die lady später rehe gesehen, weglose berge erklommen, ist von millionen käfern (spezialsorte michaelsberg, kennt Ihr die?) getroffen worden und durfte ungescholten lichtlos heimfahren.

sollen wir´s morgen nochmal versuchen, oder hab ich zuviele gegenstimmen gesammelt?


----------



## henrietta (7. April 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Jetzt isser vorbei, der Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (7. April 2011)

henrietta schrieb:


> ...die lady war auf dem bahnsteig, aber kein kavalier



Äh wie jetzt, haben wir uns irgendwo verpasst?


----------



## matou (7. April 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Erkenntnisse des Tages:
> Im Würmtal gibts zwar wenig Höhenmeter (am Stück) aber sehr spassige Trails hoch wie runter



Bist du noch nie mit uns im Würmtal gewesen? Ich dachte da gabs die eine oder andere Tour?


----------



## Eike. (7. April 2011)

Ne, wir waren ein oder zweimal im Monbachtal aber im Würmtal war ich vorher noch net.


----------



## Eike. (7. April 2011)

Damits nicht untergeht hier nochmal der Plan für *heute Nachmittag*:
*Start in Bad Herrenalb um 14:55*, also passend zur S1 die um 14:10 am Marktplatz und 14:17 vor dem Hauptbahnhof abfährt.
Der Umfang der Tour richtet sich dann nach den Wünschen der Teilnehmer ab etwa 600hm mit Singletrails im Schwierigkeitsgrad bis maximal S2. Rückfahrt dann entweder ab BH mit der Bahn oder wer noch was für die Ausdauer tun will kann auch sehr angenehm auf dem Graf-Rhena-Weg zurückfahren, mit der Möglichkeit zwischendurch immer wieder auf die S-Bahn umzusteigen.


----------



## HaraldSempfmann (7. April 2011)

Und ich hab geputzt und dachte es geht erst um 1600 los 

aber immerhin is die Bude nun wieder saubär!


----------



## HaraldSempfmann (8. April 2011)

Heute Nachmittag wer unterwegs?

Ne kleine WOchenendeinleitungstour ... so um die 2-3 Stunden rum?!

Wüüüürde sich da wer finden? Wie schon oft gestgestellt: Alleine fahren ist stoopid!


----------



## Eike. (8. April 2011)

Heute war bei mir nach den letzten beiden Touren ein Ruhetag nötig. Aber am Wochenende geht natürlich wieder was. Hier hab ich schon ein paar Vorschläge gemacht aber wenn jemand eine andere Idee hat, nur her damit.


----------



## Cambria (9. April 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Heute war bei mir nach den letzten beiden Touren ein Ruhetag nötig. Aber am Wochenende geht natürlich wieder was. Hier hab ich schon ein paar Vorschläge gemacht aber wenn jemand eine andere Idee hat, nur her damit.



Das klingt doch gut, da komm ich mit. Wird höchstwahrscheinlich mein letzter Ausritt hier in der Gegend. Am Mittwoch zieh ich um nach Zürich zum arbeiten


----------



## cy-one (11. April 2011)

Ich klink mich hier mal ein 

Da ich mir demnächst (eher Geo-bedingt) nen MTB kauf, das dann aber auch halbwegs artgerecht halten mag, bin ich auch auf der Suche nach anderen Karlsruher MTB'lern die nen.... doch sehr neuen Neuling (auf dem Gebiet) mitnehmen würden.

Sollte halt erstmal was einfacheres sein, ich müsst da erstmal Erfahrung und Fitness sammeln *g*

Würd mich über 'ne PM oder ne Antwort hier enorm freuen.


----------



## johness (11. April 2011)

Gehe heute Abend gegen 17:30 ne Runde aufm Wattkopf drehen. Wenn jemand Lust hat mitzukommen, einfach hier melden. Startpunkt kann ja noch ausgemacht werden.

Grüße Johannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (11. April 2011)

Dann sehen wir uns vielleicht, wir starten um 18 Uhr an der Kaisereiche.

@cy-one
Bis jetzt haben wir noch jeden, der wollte, auf die Trails bekommen  Sag einfach Bescheid wenn dein Radl da ist.


----------



## johness (11. April 2011)

Oh dann kann ich ja bei euch mitfahren wenn ihr nix dagegen habt


----------



## henrietta (11. April 2011)

vorsicht! bei uns sind aber mädchen dabei, und eine rosarote schlussleuchte haben wir auch schon...


----------



## johness (11. April 2011)

Warum denn Vorsicht???


----------



## Heili (11. April 2011)

So, Rad noch schnell fit für heute Abend gemacht, freu mich schon 
Bis dann


----------



## johness (11. April 2011)

Hey Heili, fährst du in Rheinstetten los, ich wohn in Forchheim, können uns ja an der B36 treffen.


----------



## Heili (11. April 2011)

klar, wann sollen wir uns treffen?
so um 17.40?


----------



## johness (11. April 2011)

17:35 wär mir ganz recht, bin wahrscheinlich nicht so schnell wie du unterwegs 
Also dann an der Ampel Richtung Silberstreifen?


----------



## Heili (11. April 2011)

Alles kla, bis dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johness (11. April 2011)

Super bis später.


----------



## cy-one (11. April 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> @cy-one
> Bis jetzt haben wir noch jeden, der wollte, auf die Trails bekommen  Sag einfach Bescheid wenn dein Radl da ist.



Ich mach mir ja eher Sorgen um meine Fitness *g* Bzw euer Vorrankommen... aber melden werd ich mich dennoch 
Möglich, dass ich noch nen Bekannten mitbringe. Der hat zmd derzeit ne noch schlechtere Kondition als ich, mal sehen, wie es in nem Monat ausschaut.

Unu überlass ich das Feld erstmal wieder denjenigen, die vom Fahren nicht nur reden  Viel Spaß euch.


----------



## Eike. (11. April 2011)

Hunger kommt beim Essen und Fitness aufm Trail  Für den Einstieg reichen ja wahrscheinlich kurze Runden an Wattkopf & Co, da hab ichs nicht eilig. Und es gibt hier zur Zeit ja auch recht viele Neulinge die noch an der Bergstürmer-Kondition arbeiten


----------



## .ExE (13. April 2011)

Sagt mal wie sieht es eigentlich mit Trails auf der anderen Seite vom Albtal, also quasi gegenüber von Wattkopf und Bismarckturm aus? Lohnt es sich da mal hinzufahren?


----------



## Rasender Robert (13. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich werde *morgen (Donnerstag)* eine Tour fahren: Es wird über die Baden-Badener Hausberge gehen, wahrscheinlich ca 40km und 1000hm. Abfahrten wenn möglich auf Singletrail ohne besondere Schwierigkeiten.

Start ist 12:30 in Baden-Baden am Bahnhof, d.h. der Zug ab Karlsruhe fährt um 12:09.

Falls jemand Zeit findet und mitfahren will, wird kann Tempo und genaue Streckenführung noch angepasst werden!

Robert


----------



## LittleBoomer (13. April 2011)

Hallo,

fährt jemand von Euch auch beim MaiBike-Gedöns am 30.04. mit ?
www.maibike.eu

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .ExE (13. April 2011)

Ich hab mich als Helfer eingetragen und werde an einem der Verpflegungspunkte stehen.


----------



## altes-kind (13. April 2011)

Ich habe mich für den Pro-Ride angemeldet. Wer ist noch dabei?


----------



## Eike. (13. April 2011)

.ExE schrieb:


> Sagt mal wie sieht es eigentlich mit Trails auf der anderen Seite vom Albtal, also quasi gegenüber von Wattkopf und Bismarckturm aus? Lohnt es sich da mal hinzufahren?



Am Kreuzelberg vor Spessart gibt es die Ettlinger Linie. Keine Abfahrt sondern ein Pfad auf einem alten Befestigungswall. Das kann man dann zum Beispiel mit dem Trail von Schöllbronn zum Toter-Mann-Stein kombinieren, der ist aber durch Waldarbeiten sehr mitgenommen. Vom Ende aus kann man dann über den alten Graf-Rhena-Weg (etwas schwer zu finden) zurück nach Ettlingen. 
Oder von Völkersbach nach Malsch runter, ich weis aber nicht in welchem Zustand der aktuell ist.


----------



## .ExE (13. April 2011)

Warum lese ich hier eigentlich immer nur vom SMDH und hab noch nie was vom Trail am Turmberg gehört? Bin heute zufällig dort langgekommen, da schüttelts einen nich ganz so arg durch


----------



## SLXDriver (13. April 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> fährt jemand von Euch auch beim MaiBike-Gedöns am 30.04. mit ?
> www.maibike.eu
> ...



ich bin dabei 
Ma schauen welche strecke ich fahre ^^


----------



## robertj (13. April 2011)

Rasender Robert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich werde *morgen (Donnerstag)* eine Tour fahren: Es wird über die Baden-Badener Hausberge gehen, wahrscheinlich ca 40km und 1000hm. Abfahrten wenn möglich auf Singletrail ohne besondere Schwierigkeiten.
> 
> ...



Hi,

ich versuche da zu sein 

Grüße
Robert


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. April 2011)

Könnte mich am Sonntag Abend jemand ab 18.30 Uhr an der Kaisereiche oder auch gerne wo anderst auf ne Tour mitnehmen? Mein Standard-Guide ist im Moment leider in Bayern.


----------



## johness (14. April 2011)

Hat heute jemand Lust ein bisschen aufm Wattkopf rumzufahren? Werde so ca. 18 Uhr in Ettlingen losfahren, Treffpunkt kann ja noch ausgemacht werden.

Grüße Johannes


----------



## JoB_X (14. April 2011)

Gestern Minitool am SMDH gefunden? Wer eins vermisst kann sich gerne melden, gruesse Jo


----------



## Don Stefano (15. April 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Oder von Völkersbach nach Malsch runter, ich weis aber nicht in welchem Zustand der aktuell ist.


Du meinst wahrscheinlich "de' Pfad". Bin ich vorletzten Sonntag gefahren und er sah recht ordentlich aus. Lediglich an den ersten beiden Forstwegquerungen ist etwas Vorsicht geboten, weil die Waldarbeiter den Entwässerungsgraben nachgearbeitet haben. Da ist es zumindest beim zweiten, wo die Treppe ist, der letzte Meter zu steil zum fahren. Ich hab in den vorherigen Wochen da ein paar Überschläge beobachtet und wollte es letztes Mal selbst ausprobieren - gleiches Ergebnis. 

Zumindest für's CC ist das zu steil. Mit flachem Lenkwinkel und Poporitze am Hinterrad rubbeln könnte es gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. April 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Könnte mich am Sonntag Abend jemand ab 18.30 Uhr an der Kaisereiche oder auch gerne wo anderst auf ne Tour mitnehmen? Mein Standard-Guide ist im Moment leider in Bayern.



Sind die WE-Planungen nun weiter fortgeschritten?


----------



## altes-kind (16. April 2011)

Also ich hätte heute Zeit und wohl auch morgen Abend. Kenne mich also selber noch nicht aus hier im Raum Karlsruhe, d.h. ich würde mich einfach  anschließen falls was zusammen geht.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. April 2011)

altes-kind schrieb:


> Also ich hätte heute Zeit und wohl auch morgen Abend. Kenne mich also selber noch nicht aus hier im Raum Karlsruhe, d.h. ich würde mich einfach  anschließen falls was zusammen geht.



Dann sind wir schon mal zu zweit planlos. Immerhin ein Anfang. Würde Dir 18.30 passen? Den Ort können wir ja noch ausmachen, je nach dem ob noch wer dazukommt.


----------



## altes-kind (16. April 2011)

Ja... 18:30 Uhr können wir mal festhalten. Wo bist Du von Karlsruhe aus in der Regel so unterwegs? Ich bin wie gesagt neu hier und noch auf der Suche nach den besten Trails...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. April 2011)

Wo ich herkomme steht in meinem Profil unter meinem Avatar. Ich bin ab und zu am Wattkopf, in der Pfalz oder in Schwawa. Auch ab und zu am Eichelberg bei Untergrombach - da ists aber eher selten steil.

Wattkopf können wir festhalten wenn Du willst. In der Umgebung Herrenalb würde ich zwar lieber fahren, kenn mich aber nicht so gut aus, dass ich da was führen könnte.

Aber vielleicht findet sich noch wer, der sich auskennt. Eike ist ja leider in Bayern.


----------



## altes-kind (16. April 2011)

Ok... lassen wir erstmal Wattkopf stehen. Mal schauen wer sich bis morgen noch meldet...


----------



## Rasender Robert (16. April 2011)

Hallo,

hier ist mein Plan für *morgen (Sonntag)*: Es geht in die Pfalz, geplant (geschätzt  ) sind 40-50km mit 1000-1500 hm. 

Start in Maikammer-Kirrweiler am Bahnhof um 11:40, d.h. Abfahrt von Karlsruhe Hbf Gleis 101 um 10:34. KVV Tickets sind hier gültig, als Student fährt man mit der KVV-Bescheinigung kostenlos.

Geplante Route: Maikammer - Kalmit - Totenkopfhütte - Neustadt - (eventuell Weinbiet) - (Maikammer). Die Rückfahrt ist dann von Neustadt oder Maikammer aus möglich, je nach Fitness. Bergab fast durchgehend auf Trail S1 bis max S2, Bergauf wird das Tempo den Mitfahrern angepasst.

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## altes-kind (16. April 2011)

Hallo Robert,

die Tour klingt eigentlich genau nach meinem Geschmack - leider muss ich morgen tagsüber arbeiten (scheiß Projektarbeit). Wenn Du aber nochmal so ne Tour planst versuche ich mitzukommen.

Viel Spaß in der Pfalz,
Matthias


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. April 2011)

Hallo Matthias,

bei mir hat sich Mech gemeldet. Wäre Herrenalb für Dich auch O.K., mit der Option, evtl. ne Lampe für die letzten Meter zu benötigen?

Was fährst Du überhaupt für ein Rad?

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## altes-kind (16. April 2011)

Hi. Ich fahre so nen Rennhobel (Cannondale Flash). Eine Helmlampe habe ich leider nicht... aber Herrenalb ist natürlich schon auch ne Option. Morgen wird ja richtig sonnig, da kann man bestimmt auch bis 20:30 Uhr ohne Lampe fahren. Ich melde mich am besten morgen nochmal... 

Matthias


----------



## andi1969 (16. April 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wo ich herkomme steht in meinem Profil unter meinem Avatar. Ich bin ab und zu am Wattkopf, in der Pfalz oder in Schwawa. Auch ab und zu am Eichelberg bei Untergrombach - da ists aber eher selten steil.
> 
> Wattkopf können wir festhalten wenn Du willst. In der Umgebung Herrenalb würde ich zwar lieber fahren, kenn mich aber nicht so gut aus, dass ich da was führen könnte.
> 
> Aber vielleicht findet sich noch wer, der sich auskennt. Eike ist ja leider in Bayern.



*Eichelberg bei Bruchsal.......Dirk  und da ist´s auch Steil wenn man die entsprechenden Stellen kennt*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. April 2011)

Gehört der Berg Dir oder warum fühlst Du dich jetzt gleich angegriffen?

Ich hab geschrieben:



DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> ... - da ists aber eher selten steil.



Was ist daran falsch, im Verleich zu anderen Revieren?


----------



## andi1969 (16. April 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Gehört der Berg Dir oder warum fühlst Du dich jetzt gleich angegriffen?
> 
> Ich hab geschrieben:
> 
> ...



*Oh Gott Dirk.....was soll man da als Untergrombacher noch sagen.......war als Hinweis gedacht......*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. April 2011)

Zeig mir im Eiche-/Michaelsberg-Bereich eine "steile" Abfahrt mit 200 hm und ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil. 

Morgen Abend hätte ich Zeit.


----------



## matou (16. April 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *...Dirk  und da ist´s auch Steil wenn man die entsprechenden Stellen kennt*


 Ach, stimmt ja, die Bruseler S4 Stellen.  



andi1969 schrieb:


> *Oh Gott Dirk.....was soll man da als Untergrombacher noch sagen.......war als Hinweis gedacht......*



Nimm mal den Stock raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (16. April 2011)

matou schrieb:


> Ach, stimmt ja, die Bruseler S4 Stellen.
> 
> 
> 
> Nimm mal den Stock raus!



*Matou hab ich nicht behauptet mit S4 und ich hab keinen Stock...oksolltest mich eigendlich kennen oder*


----------



## Rasender Robert (17. April 2011)

Rasender Robert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier ist mein Plan für *morgen (Sonntag)*: Es geht in die Pfalz, geplant (geschätzt  ) sind 40-50km mit 1000-1500 hm.
> 
> ...



Damit es hier nicht untergeht: Ich fahre nachher ... vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand spontan mit.

Einsteigen werde ich nicht am Hbf, sondern erst in KA-Mühlburg.

Robert


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. April 2011)

Hallo Matthias,

Mech ist wieder raus. Der darf heute den ganzen Tag fahren. 

Wenn Du nach Herrenalb willst, können wir uns dort am Ortseingang am Penny auf der linken Seite treffen. Der Alb entlang zur Plottsägemühle, hoch zum Schiheim, weiter zum Weithausplatz und über Langmartskopf zurück über Teufelsmühle find ich - wenn Dir das passt.

Ansonsten halt Wattkopf mit gemütlichem Abschluss in Ettlingen mit einem Eis. Hätte auch was. 

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. April 2011)

Nachtrag zu gestern:

Tageskilometer....................22,87
Fahrzeit..........................1:42:48
Höhenmeter..........................610
Speedmax..........................55,75 (ich frag mich, wo das gewesen sein soll )

Danke fürs mitfahren, Matthias.


----------



## henrietta (18. April 2011)

nachtrag zu gestern:

50 km
250 hm
eis am bruchsaler schloss
abendessen im biergarten-flussterrasse walk´sches haus, weingarten

aber wir waren unter anderem VIER mädchen


----------



## lovac (18. April 2011)

Nachtrag zu gestern:
Ka-Mahlberg-Bernstein-Teufelsmühle-Plattenweg-Albursprung-Bad Herrenalb-Ka

Tageskilometer....................81.61
Fahrzeit..............................04:33:10
Höhenmeter........................2362
Speedmax..........................50.83
Durchschnitt km/h...............17.93 
Ich mußte es einfach...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. April 2011)

Habt Ihr auch einen Sonnenuntergang zu bieten?


----------



## henrietta (18. April 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Habt Ihr auch einen Sonnenuntergang zu bieten?



nee, das geht nur mit eike-punkt  ohne ihn bleibt die einfach oben


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. April 2011)

Eike hat die Freigabe gegeben, dass die Sonne auch ohne ihn untergehen darf. Andernfalls macht sie es unerlaubt.


----------



## mech (18. April 2011)

Hi,
morgen abend jemand unterwegs? Gemütlich hoch, Trails bergab.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (19. April 2011)

Da ist man mal nicht im Ländle und schon macht jeder was er will


----------



## LittleBoomer (19. April 2011)

ich bewache die Sonne  und stecke mich gleich ins Bett.

Gute Nacht

LittleBoomer


----------



## LittleBoomer (19. April 2011)

lovac schrieb:


> Nachtrag zu gestern:
> Ka-Mahlberg-Bernstein-Teufelsmühle-Plattenweg-Albursprung-Bad Herrenalb-Ka
> 
> Tageskilometer....................81.61
> ...



Da waren ja viele in der Ecke am Sonndich. Ich war von 15:00-15:30 Uhr auf dem Bernstein.


----------



## henrietta (19. April 2011)

dann pass mal bloß auf sie auf: ich hab jetzt ein paar tage urlaub und mag schön *braun* zurückkommen


----------



## LittleBoomer (19. April 2011)

henrietta schrieb:


> dann pass mal bloß auf sie auf: ich hab jetzt ein paar tage urlaub und mag schön *braun* zurückkommen



na dann wünsche ich Dir mal einen selbigen schönen und erholsamen.
Im Übrigen wird man auf dem Bike auch vom Matsch braun. Insofern....
Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## snakebites (19. April 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Da ist man mal nicht im Ländle und schon macht jeder was er will



Dann versuche ich es mal in traditionelle Bahnen zu lenken:

*Mittwochs-1/2-Nightride* 

Folgende Möglichkeiten würde ich anbieten:

(A) Runde über Wattkopf-Spessart-Toter Mann Stein-Wattkopf; Treffpunkt 18:00 an der Hetwigsquelle
(B) Runde von Bad Herrenalb über Bernstein und Mahlberg; Treffpunkt 18:35 Bahnhof Bad Herrenalb (Start 17:50 Marktplatz Karlsruhe mit der S1)

Wer kommt mit?


----------



## altes-kind (19. April 2011)

Was meinst Du denn mit "1/2-Nightride"? Wie lange soll die Runde gehen? Habe ja keine Helmkamera...


----------



## snakebites (19. April 2011)

altes-kind schrieb:


> Was meinst Du denn mit "1/2-Nightride?


 Damit meine ich eine Tour die im vor Sonnenuntergang startet und danach endet, bei der Beleuchtung von Vorteil sein könnte. Der Spaß dauert meist zwischen 3 und 4 Stunden. Sonnenuntergang ist morgen um 20:21. Als Titel wäre vielleicht Sonnenuntergangsausritt eleganter gewesen.


----------



## Rasender Robert (19. April 2011)

Hallo,

wegen des schönen Wetters wage ich einmal einen Gegenvorschlag zum Nightride: 

Start um 17:06 in Bühl (Zug ab Karlsruhe 16:39), Strecke ähnlich wie schon vor zwei Wochen auf die Hornisgrinde und nach Lauf wieder herunter. Rückfahrt dann pünktlich zum Sonnenuntergang um 20:21 ab Bühl.

Geschätzt ist das mit *40-45km und ca. 1100hm in drei Stunden* relativ ambitioniert. Dementsprechend wird auch das Tempo *bergauf zügig* sein. Bergab sind die ersten 300hm teilweise kniffelig, der Rest ist einfacher Singletrail.

Wer bergauf gerne mal etwas schneller fährt und bergab auf Trails sicher unterwegs ist, kann gerne mitkommen! Für den Fall, dass es später werden sollte als geplant, empfehle ich eine kleine Lampe einzupacken.

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (19. April 2011)

snakebites schrieb:


> Dann versuche ich es mal in traditionelle Bahnen zu lenken:
> 
> *Mittwochs-1/2-Nightride*
> 
> ...



Für Tour (B) könnte ich mich (plus Begleitung) begeistern.
Evtl. lässt sich auch noch René anschieben...


----------



## matou (19. April 2011)

...mich musst du nicht anschieben. 
Bei B Wär ich auch dabei.


----------



## mech (19. April 2011)

Hi, 
was fällt denn bei Variante B an Hm an?
sitz noch im Büro, aber evtl. langt es ja. Passen so viel Bikes überhaupt in die Bahn? ich durft da schon mal aussteigen bzw gar nicht erst richtig einsteigen ab albtalbahnhof...
grüße


----------



## matou (19. April 2011)

~700hm. Bzgl Bahn: Kermit & Begleitung und ich kommen eh mit dem Auto.


----------



## mech (19. April 2011)

wenn ihr mich als 'Fremdling' mitnehmt, das Tempo bergauf so ist, dass man sich noch unterhalten kann und ichs zeitlich auf die Bahn schaff, dann wär ich auch am Start...
Grüße


----------



## matou (19. April 2011)

Bzgl dem Bergauftempo brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen..wir haben schließlich alle Feierabend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. April 2011)

Heute wars zu kurzfristig fürs Albgaubau. Bin raus.


----------



## snakebites (19. April 2011)

@ mech: Der Mittwochs-1/2-Nightride wird erst morgen stattfinden . Bist jederzeit herzlich willkommen. Die Bahn um 17:50 ist überraschend leer - wir waren bis jetzt immer die Einzigen mit Velos.

@ kermit, matou & Begleitung: Passt der Treffpunkt für euch?


----------



## mech (19. April 2011)

zu doof zum lesen.. ;-)


----------



## mech (19. April 2011)

...und jetzt ist der Groschen bei mir auch gefallen. morgen.
das kommt davon, wenn man in der Hektik der Arbeit auf einem neumodischen zu kleinen Taschencomputer zu lesen versucht... tja, schade.
Morgen bin ich raus, hübsch machen für Ostern leider.


----------



## matou (19. April 2011)

snakebites schrieb:


> @ kermit, matou & Begleitung: Passt der Treffpunkt für euch?



Wir parken eh immer hier...das Stück zum Bhf können wir auch vorrollen.


----------



## kermit* (19. April 2011)

snakebites schrieb:


> @ mech: Der Mittwochs-1/2-Nightride wird erst morgen stattfinden . Bist jederzeit herzlich willkommen. Die Bahn um 17:50 ist überraschend leer - wir waren bis jetzt immer die Einzigen mit Velos.
> 
> @ kermit, matou & Begleitung: Passt der Treffpunkt für euch?



Ja, das passt prima, wie matou schon geschrieben hat.
Könntest du dann morgen bitte deine Ersatz-Lampe + Halterung mitbringen, das wäre klasse


----------



## snakebites (19. April 2011)

Perfekt!


kermit* schrieb:


> Lampe + Halterung


Schlummern schon mit frisch geladenem Akku im Rucksack. 

Dann freue ich mich auf morgen.


----------



## robertj (20. April 2011)

Rasender Robert schrieb:


> Start um 17:06 in Bühl (Zug ab Karlsruhe 16:39), Strecke ähnlich wie schon vor zwei Wochen auf die Hornisgrinde und nach Lauf wieder herunter. Rückfahrt dann pünktlich zum Sonnenuntergang um 20:21 ab Bühl.



Bin dabei.


----------



## hillsrider (20. April 2011)

Tut richtig weh das alles hier zu lesen. Meine Gabel is inzwischen bald 4 Wochen bei Rock Shox :'(


----------



## kermit* (20. April 2011)

hillsrider schrieb:


> Tut richtig weh das alles hier zu lesen. Meine Gabel is inzwischen bald 4 Wochen bei Rock Shox :'(


wie wärs mit ner billiger Übergangsgabel aus der Bucht oder hier vom Bikemarkt?
Bei dem Wetter wird man doch wahnsinnig, wenn das Rad nicht einsatzbereit ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillsrider (20. April 2011)

kermit* schrieb:


> wie wärs mit ner billiger Übergangsgabel aus der Bucht oder hier vom Bikemarkt?
> Bei dem Wetter wird man doch wahnsinnig, wenn das Rad nicht einsatzbereit ist.



Ich bin Schüler und hab im Moment genau 10   Mehr als 4 Wochen dürft das aber doch eigentlich nich gehn oder sind die wirklich so lahm?


----------



## kermit* (20. April 2011)

@Tobias: Schade, dass es wegen dem blöden Streik nicht geklappt hat. Wir sind dann wegen mangelnder Erleuchtung nur eine schnelle Runde über Bernstein (2x) und dann zum Falkenstein gefahren.


----------



## matou (20. April 2011)

Ja, leider! Ich glaube so langsam hat niemand mehr Verständnis für diesen Streik.

Aus welcher Ecke von KA kommst du denn? Sonst kann ich Dich das nächste Mal mit dem Auto mitnehmen.

Gruss René

P.S. Dank an Eike für den Telefonsupport in der letzten Zeit.


----------



## snakebites (21. April 2011)

@ kermit & matou: Das mit dem Streik hatte ich überhaupt nicht erwartet. Tut mir leid, dass es mit der Funzel und der Sonnenuntergangsrunde nicht geklappt hat. 
Und danke noch an "kermit´s Handy" für die tröstenden Worte.

Ich bin dann umgeben von grimmigen CClern am Wattkopf rumgegurkt. 



matou schrieb:


> Aus welcher Ecke von KA kommst du denn? Sonst kann ich Dich das nächste Mal mit dem Auto mitnehmen.


Danke für das Angebot! Residieren tu ich im Westen der Waldstadt. Bei Feierabendrunden starte ich idR direkt von auf Arbeit, die sich in der Nahe vom Ludwigsplatz (Erbprinzenstraße/Waldstraße) befindet. Ich könnte das nächste mal auch gerne meinen Auto anbieten. Gestern war es leider noch unterwegs...

@ Eike: Vielen Dank für den Rückruf und die Unterstützung beim Kontaktieren.


----------



## altes-kind (21. April 2011)

Plant heute Abend jemand eine schöne Pre-Ostern-Runde irgendwo in der Nähe von Karlsruhe?


----------



## HaraldSempfmann (21. April 2011)

Mh ... bin über das WE im schönen Saalrand, daher nciht bei Ostertouren anwesend :/ 
Aber ich bring meine Kopfleuchte mit, dann wäre ich nächste Woche auch bei Nächtlichen Touren am Start!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. April 2011)

Ich melde hier schonmal für den 28.04. ein Ganztagestour an. Wer Osterurlaub hat und nix mit seiner Zeit anzufangen weiß, ist aufgefordert mitzufahren.

Es wird hoffentlich gemütlich bergauf und stark traillastig bergab gehen. Dabei variiert das Niveau beim abwärtsfahren zwischen flowig und verblockt.

Sobald Eike wieder im Land ist, werden genaue Tourdaten bekannt gegeben.


----------



## Eike. (22. April 2011)

Bin auf rekrutierung im fränkischen. Cobra übernehmen sie.


----------



## murmel2 (24. April 2011)

jmd Bock heute auf nen gemütlichen nightride rund um den wattkopf? Ich wäre um 9 an der kaisereiche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## altes-kind (26. April 2011)

Wer fährt denn jetzt mit am Samstag beim MaiBike in Karlsruhe (außer mir )?


----------



## Michi6781 (26. April 2011)

altes-kind schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn jetzt mit am Samstag beim MaiBike in Karlsruhe (außer mir )?



ich 

PS: Ein freund von mir verkauft sein Maibike Shirt in Größe M. Wer interesse hat einfach melden. Ich leite es dann weiter.


----------



## snakebites (27. April 2011)

Wer hat morgen Lust auf eine gepflegete *Sonnenuntergangsrunde*?

Mein Favorit wäre Start im Bad Herrenalb um 18:35 (S1 17:50 Ka-Marktplatz).


----------



## murmel2 (27. April 2011)

ab nächster Woche bin ich bei solchen Touren regelmäßig dabei- diese Woche muss aber zunächst noch die Dipl. Arbeit vollendet werden...


----------



## johans (27. April 2011)

Bin auch endlich wieder in Karlsruhe. Bin morgen höchstwahrscheinlich dabei, wenn nicht schreib ich nochmal hier rein. Steige dann in Ettlingen zu. Mangels Lampe kann ich dann halt nur bis halb neun etwa.


----------



## snakebites (27. April 2011)

@ murmel: dann wünsche ich dir noch viel Erfolg bei der Fertigstellung deiner Diplomarbeit - bis nächste Woche 

@ johans: Bestens! Funzel könnte ich dir leihen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mech (28. April 2011)

hi,
steht der Plan mit Herrenalb noch? bei mir sieht es im Augenblick ganz gut aus. Lampe ist auch geladen.
grüße
mech


----------



## snakebites (28. April 2011)

mech schrieb:


> hi,
> steht der Plan mit Herrenalb noch?



Klaro! 
Die Details der Runde können wir vor Ort diskutieren.


----------



## robertj (29. April 2011)

Hat jemand für morgen eine Tagestour geplant?


----------



## snakebites (3. Mai 2011)

Ich würde gerne morgen Abend (oder alternativ am Donnerstag Abend) eine *Trailrunde* tief im wunderschönen Pfälzerwald fahren. Die Runde hat etwa 45 km und 1000 hm. Die Häfte der Runde muss selbst beleuchtet werden.

Logistisch wäre eine Fahrgemeinschaft optimal. Ich hätte für 5 Leute mit Räder im/am Auto Platz. Ein Treffpunkt wäre z. B. bei den Parkplätzen am Südausgang der Hbf um 17:30.

Wer kommt mit?


----------



## Eike. (3. Mai 2011)

Klingt interessant, gehts nach R bei P?


----------



## robertj (3. Mai 2011)

Bin dabei


----------



## SLXDriver (3. Mai 2011)

Hey Leute ich hab mal ne Technikfrage:
Seit letzter woche Wiba quietscht meine Bremse, erstmal hab ich dem PM adapter locker gemacht, gebremst und wieder zugeschraubt, das hat nicht viel geholfen nen paar tage später nochmal und das quietschen wurde immer schlimmer...

Eigentlich nicht so schlimm, da sie ja gebremst hat, dann hab ich ein leichtes scharben gespürt beim langasm fahren und die spuren gefunden:




Rot markiert, es scheint so als ob da sogar die Bremsscheibe ein bisschen brökelt 

Ich kann mir nicht erklären woher das kommt, haben sich die Bremsscheiben evtl verschoben oder ist ein Stein drinnen? Die Bremsscheiben sehen zumindest normal aus von außen

gruß


----------



## Eike. (3. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht sind einfach die Beläge abgefahren und jetzt schleift die Trägerplatte auf der Scheibe. Das erklärt fiese Geräusche und Schleifspuren.


----------



## SLXDriver (3. Mai 2011)

Nach nicht mal einem halben jahr Einsatz? ^^


----------



## snakebites (3. Mai 2011)

@ Eike: briliant kombiniert
@ robertj: 

Passt Mittwoch oder Donnerstag bei euch besser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mech (3. Mai 2011)

Hi,
nachdem das letzte Woche ja ganz entspannt war, wäre ich wieder dabei, kann allerdings nur Donnerstag. Morgen abend bin ich schon verplant.

Grüße
mech


----------



## Eike. (3. Mai 2011)

SLXDriver schrieb:


> Nach nicht mal einem halben jahr Einsatz? ^^



Kann schon sein, vor allem falls es organische Beläge sind. Bikepark geht natürlich besonders auf die Bremsen.



snakebites schrieb:


> Passt Mittwoch oder Donnerstag bei euch besser?



Bei mir wär wahrscheinlich Morgen geschickter, Donnerstag müsste aber auch gehen.


----------



## SLXDriver (3. Mai 2011)

Hehe komisch, meine LX Hydraulischen organischen beläge heben seit 4 Jahren und werden JEDEN tag 3 KM gefahren + sehr lange touren ab und zu ^^

Naja ich schau ma nach, danke


----------



## robertj (3. Mai 2011)

Mittwoch wäre mir lieber.


----------



## snakebites (3. Mai 2011)

@ Eike & robertj: ich würde Donnerstag vorziehen - da die Idee bei R nightriden zu gehen von mech ist. 
Und ich könnte dann noch in aller Ruhe Bremsleitung wechseln und frisch behufen.

@ SLXDriver: ich würde auf einen verstellten Bremssattel tippen. Zum justieren am besten den Adapter in Ruhe lassen und nur den Bremssattel einstellen. Bau am allerbesten mal Vorderrad und Beläge raus - dann wirst du sehen wo Schleifspuren zu finden sind. Dauert < 30 s


----------



## murmel2 (3. Mai 2011)

Do wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## Eike. (3. Mai 2011)

Dann lasst uns auf Donnerstag planen.


----------



## robertj (3. Mai 2011)

Ok, dann Donnerstag.


----------



## mech (3. Mai 2011)

Schön, Donnerstag freut mich!
Die Akkus hängen schon am Ladekabel. ;-)
Startzeit bin ich diesmal auch flexibel, meine ursprünglichen Pläne für den Tag waren eh andere, so dass mein Terminkalender in der Firma ab mittags geblockt ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLXDriver (4. Mai 2011)

Wow.... Ihr hattet recht und WIE 




Der eine ist total runter beim aderen noch 1/5 mm... Zudem sind die dinger total versifft und ölig... Ich hab da so ne Vermutung, dass da jemand beim Bremsenentlüften gepfuscht hat...^^ (Bikelager hust)

Naja... Jetzt brauch ich fürs Wochenende noch schnell neue ^^ Im Bikepark hat mir einer erzählt, dass die irgendwas mit "cool" die besten und bissigsten sein sollen, wisst ihr zufällig was er gemeint hat, ich kann mich nicht mehr wirklich errinern :/
Bzw habt ihr selber ne gute Marke?

gruß


----------



## Heili (4. Mai 2011)

Coolstop.
Die von Tr!ckstuff sollen aber auch nicht schlecht sein.


----------



## benzinkanister (4. Mai 2011)

koolstop.

aber ich würd da einfach mal selbst ausprobieren was gut ist.
coffeebox ist von seinen sixpack belägen positiv überrascht. sind auch sehr günstig.


----------



## SLXDriver (4. Mai 2011)

So,
Wow 4 Leute konnten mir sagen wie der Laden heißt 
Die Tr!ckstuff sind ziemlich teuer - 21 Euro. Avid 23 Euro.
Coffeebox find ich irgendwie nicht
Koolstop 11 Euro  http://www.kauflux.de/?id=FROOGLE&_artnr=23690854
2x Gekauft, ich werde berichten
Danke  
gruß

EDIT:
Bin grad noch am bestellen, soll ich jemandem welche mitbestellen zwecks versandkosten?
EDIT2: Bestellt  danke


----------



## snakebites (4. Mai 2011)

Nun wieder zurück zu den Trailtouren:

Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe sind wir morgen Abend zu fünft. 
Ich könnte ab *17:15* _vier_ Mitfahrgelegenheiten irgendwo außerhalb der Umweltzone z.B. hier am HBF anbieten.

Passt das?


----------



## paulistano (4. Mai 2011)

Servus,

bin vor 3 Monaten (aus Stuttgart) nach Karlsruhe gezogen und suche ein paar nette Leute zum mountainbiken. Gerne auch für ein paar Feierabendrunden nach der Arbeit.
Da ich noch relativ frisch in der MTB-Szene unterwegs bin, gibt es einige (DH-)Routen, die ich noch nicht fahren würde (bspw. den Strommastentrail). Ansonsten dürften Singletrails kein Problem darstellen (bspw. Kappelbergtrails in Stuttgart). Bin schon desöfteren in Ettlingen, Toter Mann Stein, Hedwigsquelle und wie das ganze Gedönst noch so heißt gefahren. Wär cool, wenn ich mich euch anschließen könnte.

Cheers,
p


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (4. Mai 2011)

snakebites schrieb:


> Nun wieder zurück zu den Trailtouren:
> 
> Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe sind wir morgen Abend zu fünft.
> Ich könnte ab *17:15* _vier_ Mitfahrgelegenheiten irgendwo außerhalb der Umweltzone z.B. hier am HBF anbieten.
> ...



Geht klar. Bis morgen.

@paulistano
Die Touren werden fast immer hier im Forum ausgeschrieben. Wenn du was siehst das dich interessiert melde dich einfach.


----------



## robertj (4. Mai 2011)

snakebites schrieb:


> Ich könnte ab *17:15* _vier_ Mitfahrgelegenheiten irgendwo außerhalb der Umweltzone z.B.am HBF anbieten.
> Passt das?



Ja!


----------



## paulistano (4. Mai 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> @paulistano
> Die Touren werden fast immer hier im Forum ausgeschrieben. Wenn du was siehst das dich interessiert melde dich einfach.




Alles klar werd ich machen ;-). Bis dann!
Cheers
p


----------



## snakebites (4. Mai 2011)

@ Eike, robertj, mech: Sehr gut!

Fürs schnellere Finden: Es ist ein oller gelber VW-Bus.

@ paulistano: wie Eike geschrieben hat: melde dich - nette Leute sind vorhanden


----------



## murmel2 (4. Mai 2011)

ich muss für morgen leider absagen, ist was dazwischen gekommen. Mist! Wünsche euch eine schöne tour!


----------



## Rasender Robert (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

gibt es schon konkrete Planungen für Samstag? Ich werde auf jeden Fall fahren (tolles Wetter + neues Bike  )... wo ist mir erst einmal egal. Wenn noch niemand etwas anderes geplant hat, würde ich die Pfalz vorschlagen.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Eike. (6. Mai 2011)

Ich muss erstmal abwarten wie sich mein Knie entwickelt. Das hatte gestern nach einem Kettenriss heftigen Lenkerkontakt. Ich bin aber guter Dinge, dass ich zumindest den Sonntag noch mitnehmen kann falls es nicht schon bis morgen reicht.


----------



## altes-kind (6. Mai 2011)

Ich würde mich evtl. auch anschließen. Habe aber wohl nur Samstag Zeit da ich Sonntag schon bei der Badischen Meile mitlaufe... ;-)


----------



## johness (6. Mai 2011)

Hat jemand Lust heute ne kleine Tour aufm Wattkopf zu fahren? Ich fahre so gegen 3 Uhr in Ettlingen los.


----------



## Rasender Robert (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

jetzt etwas konkreteres zu *Samstag:* Abfahrt mit dem Zug von KA-Hbf um 10:34 Gleis 1 nach Maikammer (Ankunft dort um 11:37). Die Tour wird dann ca. 40km mit 1000-1500hm haben, je nach genauer Streckenplanung. Das Tempo wird wie immer gemütlich, wir fahren ja kein Rennen. 

Für die Kurzentschlossenen: *Heute* Hornisgrinde-Tour mit Start um 15:06 in Bühl, d.h. um 14:39 mit dem Zug ab Karlsruhe. Streckenlänge ebenfalls 40km und ca 1300hm, Tempo wie oben.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## altes-kind (6. Mai 2011)

Ok - ich denke ich bin bei der Tour am Samstag dabei. Freue mich auf meine erste Pfälzer Wald Tour.


----------



## Eike. (6. Mai 2011)

Ich bin fuer morgen erstmal raus. Es geht zwar schon besser aber genau weis ich erst morgen frueh.


----------



## overkill_KA (6. Mai 2011)

Hat jemand einen Schlüssel für SLX Tretlager den ich mir ausleihen kann?


----------



## chrisle (6. Mai 2011)

Ist auch jemand am *Sonntag* in der Pfalz?
Fahren Sonntag gegen 12h in KA los. Ggf. noch 1 Platz im Auto frei.

@Eike: Gute Besserung


----------



## g!zmo (6. Mai 2011)

hi!
Ich würde gerne mitkommen morgen. Wie kommt ihr denn hin damit ich mich anschliesen kann? Stimmt das noch mit dem Zug?
Grüße Jan


----------



## Rasender Robert (6. Mai 2011)

Mit dem Zug stimmt das noch: Abfahrt ist um 10:34 Karlsruhe Hbf. Ich steige dann ein paar Minuten später in Karlsruhe-Mühlburg zu.

Bis morgen
Robert


----------



## johans (6. Mai 2011)

Wer morgen eher gegen Abend Lust auf ne Runde hat, kann gerne mit nach Bad Herrenalb kommen. Anfahrt wahrscheinlich mit der S1 um 16.57 Uhr ab Karlsruhe Hbf. Grobe Tourführung über Teufelsmühle, Bernstein und Mahlberg, wenn die Zeit nicht reicht wird halt früher abgedreht. Mangels Funzel findet die Tour komplett im Hellen statt.


----------



## overkill_KA (6. Mai 2011)

*SLX Tretlagerschlüssel und Schlüssel um die Kurbel zu entfernen

Wer kann mir so einen für einen Tag ausleihen?
*


----------



## Eike. (6. Mai 2011)

Ich. Es sei denn fuer die slx braeuchte man noch was spezielles wie bei der xtr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## altes-kind (6. Mai 2011)

Also ich bin definitiv dabei morgen. Steige dann auch um 10:42 Uhr in Karlsruhe-Mühlburg zu. Bis morgen!


----------



## paulistano (7. Mai 2011)

chrisle schrieb:


> Ist auch jemand am *Sonntag* in der Pfalz?
> Fahren Sonntag gegen 12h in KA los. Ggf. noch 1 Platz im Auto frei.
> 
> @Eike: Gute Besserung



Hi chrisle,

ist der Platz noch frei? Falls ja würde ich mich euch gerne anschließen u mitkommen. Könnte zur Not auch mit meinem eigenem Auto fahren, falls der Platz schon vergeben ist.
Wo und wann genau ist der Treffpunkt?

MfG
paulistano


----------



## Eike. (7. Mai 2011)

Ich bin morgen leider nicht dabei. Bewegen geht zwar wieder aber bei belastung tuts noch weh. Viel spass bei dem tollen wetter.


----------



## vitaminc (8. Mai 2011)

Mich würde mal interessieren, was bei euch so an Schwierigkeitsgrad in aller Regel gefahren wird. Ich zähle mich ja mehr oder weniger noch als Einsteiger, auch wenn ich schon jede Menge Trails runtergebolzt bin und mein Tacho auch ne Höchstgeschwindigkeit von über 70 anzeigt 

In 3-4 Stunden fahr ich aber auch *keine* 1500hm, ich will ja nicht aus dem letzten Rohr pfeifen. 

Ich bin gestern mal spontan auf den Hohlberg (465hm) gefahren. Der liegt zwischen Völkersbach und Malsch. Und da geht dann ein für mich etwas anspruchsvoller Trail runter auf den Saumweg. Da hat es mich natürlich auch gleich 2mal schön auffe Fresse gelegt 
Noch besser war mein zuvoriger Versuch das Teil hochzufahren, was anfangs auch gut geklappt hatte, dann aber zu "verblockt" war für mich.

Kennt jemand diesen Trail, und wenn ja, wo wäre denn sowas einzuordnen, bei S2/S3 ?


----------



## Don Stefano (8. Mai 2011)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ich bin gestern mal spontan auf den Hohlberg (465hm) gefahren. Der liegt zwischen Völkersbach und Malsch. Und da geht dann ein für mich etwas anspruchsvoller Trail runter auf den Saumweg. Da hat es mich natürlich auch gleich 2mal schön auffe Fresse gelegt
> Noch besser war mein zuvoriger Versuch das Teil hochzufahren, was anfangs auch gut geklappt hatte, dann aber zu "verblockt" war für mich.
> 
> Kennt jemand diesen Trail, und wenn ja, wo wäre denn sowas einzuordnen, bei S2/S3 ?


Der Trail heißt "D' Pfad" und ist oben angeschrieben. Er hat fast durchgängig S1 mit 2-3 S2-Stellen. Wenn du es schaffst das Teil komplett hoch zu fahren hast du meinen vollsten Respekt.

Für S3-Stellen muss man auf die Teufelsmühle oder in die Pfalz fahren.


----------



## Rasender Robert (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

*heute nachmittag* Tour in Bad Herrenalb: Start in BH um 15:35, also Hinfahrt ab Karlsruhe Hbf Vorplatz mit der S-Bahn um 14:57. Rückfahrt dann wieder mit der Bahn oder mit dem Bike.

Wo wir (bis jetzt robertj und ich) genau langfahren steht noch nicht fest, auf jeden Fall wird aber die Teufelsmühle dabei sein. Das heißt, es wird fahrtechnisch etwas anspruchsvoller.

Grüße

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (8. Mai 2011)

Moin zusammen, 

hat einer von euch zufällig Ahnung vom Service für nen Rock Shox Vivid und wäre bereit mir da zu helfen? Meiner kam auf die glorreiche Idee sich aufzudrehen -.- Einschicken will ich eig nur wenn s unbedingt notwendig ist - ich will möglichst bald wieder biken gehn ...

Edit: Sieht so aus als bräuchte ich eher ganz viel Ahnung von dem *****-Teil .... Wird wohl auf einschicken rauslaufen


----------



## Eike. (8. Mai 2011)

Hat morgen nachmittag jemand zeit und lust? Ich will so um zwei in karlsruhe starten und wahrscheinlich mit der bahn nach bh fahren. Die genaue tour ist aber frei verhandelbar.


----------



## Heili (8. Mai 2011)

Warum hat man bei gutem Wetter immer mehr Schule als bei Regenwetter?    -.-'


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Mai 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> ...



Was heißt aufdrehen?


----------



## Eike. (9. Mai 2011)

Planaenderung: statt nach bh geht es nach baden-baden. Die abfahrtszeit bleibt aber bei 14-15 uhr.



Eike. schrieb:


> Hat morgen nachmittag jemand zeit und lust? Ich will so um zwei in karlsruhe starten und wahrscheinlich mit der bahn nach bh fahren. Die genaue tour ist aber frei verhandelbar.


----------



## robertj (9. Mai 2011)

Baden-Baden bin ich dabei.


----------



## Eike. (9. Mai 2011)

Jetzt isses fix. 14:30 am bahnhof baden-baden. Die bahn aus karlsruhe faehrt um 14:09 im hbf ab.


----------



## ms06-rider (9. Mai 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Was heißt aufdrehen?



Naja, die Kolbenstange hat begonnen sich von der Dämpferaufnahme aufzudrehn (falls falsche Begriffe oder unklar: Die goldene Stange in der Mitte hat sich von dem Teil wo die Dämpferschraube durch kommt auf der Seite ohne Ausgleichsbehälter locker geschraubt gehabt).
Ich habs jetzt wieder zugezogen, indem ich s mit nem Gummistück und ner Zange gehalten hab aber ich fürcht des wird nicht auf Dauer halten ... Und ob da evtl zu viel Öl aus dem Dämpfer gelaufen ist weis ich auch net....


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Mai 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Naja, die Kolbenstange hat begonnen sich von der Dämpferaufnahme aufzudrehn (falls falsche Begriffe oder unklar: Die goldene Stange in der Mitte hat sich von dem Teil wo die Dämpferschraube durch kommt auf der Seite ohne Ausgleichsbehälter locker geschraubt gehabt).
> Ich habs jetzt wieder zugezogen, indem ich s mit nem Gummistück und ner Zange gehalten hab aber ich fürcht des wird nicht auf Dauer halten ... Und ob da evtl zu viel Öl aus dem Dämpfer gelaufen ist weis ich auch net....



Dann hab ich Dich schon richtig verstanden. Aber ich konnte mir nicht vorstellen, dass das in Betrieb passieren kann. Ein Dämpfer dreht sich doch nomalerweise nicht. 

Muss man sich (mal wieder) über die Qualität von RS Gedanken machen?

Achja, zu Deiner Frage: Reindrehen und gut ist. Wegen dem evtlen Ölverlust würde ich einfach die Funktionalität des Dämpfers beobachten. Wenn er in einem FW-Bereich nicht dämpft, wirst Du das vermutlich schnell merken. Zur Not Dämpfung ganz zudrehen und dann einmal einfedern und warten, ob er gleichmäßig wieder rauskommt. Wenn ja gut, wenn nein ...


----------



## vitaminc (9. Mai 2011)

> Der Trail heißt "D' Pfad" und ist oben angeschrieben. Er hat fast  durchgängig S1 mit 2-3 S2-Stellen.



Ja, anhand http://www.singletrail-skala.de/ würde ich die Strecke auch weitestgehend zu S1 und S2 zuordnen. Ich finde es sind jedoch mehr als nur 2-3 S2-Stellen. 



> Wenn du es schaffst das Teil komplett  hoch zu fahren hast du meinen vollsten Respekt.



Naja, das untere Stück war ansich kein Problem, bis zum Abschnitt als es einfach zuviel aufgewühlte Steine waren und es dann nochmals steiler wurde.

Gibt es einen vergleichbaren Trail am Wattkopf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (9. Mai 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> D Ein Dämpfer dreht sich doch nomalerweise nicht.



Ich hab nen drehbar gelagerten Dämpfer weiste  
Frag mich nicht wie das passieren konnte - das ist auch so der Hauptgrund warum ich am überlegen bin ob ich n einschicken soll - dass ich keine Ahnung hab wieso sich das Ding losdrehen sollte ... Naja was solls werds einfach ma n bissi testen nächstes Wochenende ... Thx für die optimistische Meinung


----------



## MTBDave (11. Mai 2011)

Moin Brazils 

Jemand am Sonntag unterwegs?

Grüße Dave


----------



## infola (11. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mir u.a. neue Bremsbeläge für die Juicy 3 bestellt, habe aber die Befürchtung, dass diese nicht rechtzeitig bis zum Wochenende ankommen. Welcher Händler in/um Karlsruhe wird sowas am ehesten vorrätig haben?


----------



## MTBDave (11. Mai 2011)

Evtl. hat das Velodrom was on stock?


----------



## Eike. (11. Mai 2011)

Juicy Beläge sollte so ziemlich jeder Händler vorrätig haben. Zu welchen Preisen ist dann eine andere Frage.


----------



## infola (11. Mai 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Juicy Beläge sollte so ziemlich jeder Händler vorrätig haben.



Das klingt doch gut. Preis wäre mir dann nicht so wichtig, da ich die CTF in Bad Bergzabern am Sonntag nicht verpassen will.


----------



## MTBDave (11. Mai 2011)

CTF... ....kannte ich noch garnicht... ..interessant...

Irgendwie finde ich kein Anmeldelink - bereits ausgebucht?


----------



## robertj (11. Mai 2011)

http://radsportarena.de/index.php?option=com_artforms&formid=2&Itemid=99999


----------



## Rasender Robert (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo!

Hat jemand Lust auf eine spontane Runde am Wattkopf? Ich werde heute gegen 17:30 an der Hedwigsquellen sein.

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (11. Mai 2011)

Moin
ist schon für Samstag eine Runde geplant? 
Wenn nicht, jemand Lust etwas zu starten?


----------



## snakebites (11. Mai 2011)

Erst mal mein Plan für *morgen*: eine klassische Trailrunde ab Maikammer. [30 km bei 1000 hm]
Startpunkt könnte wieder hinter dem Hbf um 18:00 sein. 

Potente Beleuchtung für ca. 2 h ist klar von Vorteil.

Eine Mitfahrgelegenheit für 5 Personen ist vorhanden.


----------



## robertj (11. Mai 2011)

snakebites schrieb:


> Erst mal mein Plan für *morgen*: eine klassische Trailrunde ab Maikammer. [30 km bei 1000 hm]



Bin dabei (auch wenn's etwas feucht werden könnte).


----------



## mech (12. Mai 2011)

Dabei. freu mich drauf!


----------



## paulistano (12. Mai 2011)

Mist kann nicht. Will schon die ganze Woche über fahren, komm aber wegen Wohnungsbesichtigungen nicht dazu 
Naja nächste Woche wird alles besser. Hoff ich jedenfalls...


----------



## robertj (13. Mai 2011)

*Montag *o. *Dienstag *Abend gegen 18h, falls das Wetter mitspielt:

Zur Auswahl steht eine Tour rund um Baden-Baden oder zur Hornisgrinde jeweils um die 1200hm. Licht sollte man dabei haben.

gemütlich rauf, Trail runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (13. Mai 2011)

Unter gleicher Wettervorraussetzung peile ich für Sonntag die Pfalz an. Start in Maikammer und dann wenig innovativ aber extrem spaßig über Hohe Loog und Weinbiet nach Neustadt. Grob 1000hm mit angenehmen Auffahrten.


----------



## robertj (13. Mai 2011)

Wäre dabei.


----------



## mech (13. Mai 2011)

wann wäre denn Start am Sonntag? 
hab alternativ auch schon überlegt die ctf in Bad Bergzabern mitzufahren...
ich kenn da zumindest einen, der die 5,- Euro Startgeld locker wieder reinfuttert... ;-)
grüße
mech


----------



## Rasender Robert (13. Mai 2011)

Sonntag bin ich auch dabei, wenn das Wetter passt!

Robert


----------



## Eike. (13. Mai 2011)

Einen genauen plan gibts noch nicht. Das haengt auch vom wetter ab, aber wahrscheinlich gegen mittag.


----------



## Heili (14. Mai 2011)

Wenn mir nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich auch sehr gerne wieder mit dabei =)


----------



## Eike. (14. Mai 2011)

Vorbehaltlich dem Wettercheck morgen früh ist der Start in Maikammer am Bahnhof um 11:40, Abfahrt am Hbf Karlsruhe um 10:34 Gleis 1 (Anzeigetafel beachten). KVV Netztickets sind gültig. 
Autofahrer können auf dem Parkplatz an der Kalmitstraße, Ortsausgang Maikammer (Karte) parken, da kommen wir um 11:50 vorbei.
Die Rückfahrt ist mit der Bahn von Neustadt aus geplant, man kann aber problemlos mit dem Rad von Neustadt nach Maikammer fahren.


----------



## infola (14. Mai 2011)

Wer morgen etwas früher los möchte:
Ich fahre 8:07 ab Hbf Karlsruhe zur CTF nach Bad Bergzabern. Ich war letztes Jahr schon dort und es ist eine sehr lohnenswerte Veranstaltung.


----------



## Heili (14. Mai 2011)

Ok, mir ist doch was dazwischen gekommen.
Nächste Woche hab ich aber hoffentlich Zeit ^^


----------



## Eike. (15. Mai 2011)

Das schaut ja gar nicht so übel aus, also bleibt der Plan.



Eike. schrieb:


> Vorbehaltlich dem Wettercheck morgen früh ist der Start in Maikammer am Bahnhof um 11:40, Abfahrt am Hbf Karlsruhe um 10:34 Gleis 1 (Anzeigetafel beachten). KVV Netztickets sind gültig.
> Autofahrer können auf dem Parkplatz an der Kalmitstraße, Ortsausgang Maikammer (Karte) parken, da kommen wir um 11:50 vorbei.
> Die Rückfahrt ist mit der Bahn von Neustadt aus geplant, man kann aber problemlos mit dem Rad von Neustadt nach Maikammer fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linnsche (15. Mai 2011)

wünsch euch viel spaß....solangsam wirds bei mir echt wieder zeit.....aber aufgrund von einem schulterbruch im märz muss ich mich noch 2wochen gedulden und dann leider auch nur STRAßE fahren  mit Gelände wirds dieses jahr höchstwahrscheinlich nichts mehr


----------



## Eike. (15. Mai 2011)

Uh das ist bitter. Gute Besserung.


----------



## linnsche (15. Mai 2011)

danke dir. ja schon bitter......schulter ist echt mies....das dauert ewigkeiten und bedarf übelst präziser aufbauübungen bis sie wieder fit ist :-(


----------



## mech (16. Mai 2011)

robertj schrieb:


> *Montag *o. *Dienstag *Abend gegen 18h, falls das Wetter mitspielt:
> 
> Zur Auswahl steht eine Tour rund um Baden-Baden oder zur Hornisgrinde jeweils um die 1200hm. Licht sollte man dabei haben.
> 
> gemütlich rauf, Trail runter




hi, 
ich bin als bekennender Schönwetterfahrer zumindest heute raus. 
Grüße, mech


----------



## robertj (16. Mai 2011)

Für mich wäre heute ein "Ruhetag" auch nicht das schlechteste 

Vorschlag für *morgen*:
Treffpunkt Bühl Bahnhof 18:06h (Abfahrt Karlsruhe HBF 17:39h)
einmal Hornisgrinde, da es gemütlich hoch geht, Licht mitnehmen.


----------



## snakebites (16. Mai 2011)

robertj schrieb:


> Vorschlag für *morgen*: ...Hornisgrinde...



Großartig! Bin am Start.


----------



## mech (16. Mai 2011)

das klingt vernünftig. dabei.


----------



## Dunkle.Materie (16. Mai 2011)

Hi,

ich wollte hier auch mal kurz posten.

Seit dem Frühjahr bin ich jetzt auch Nightride-mäßig unterwegs und würde mich freuen ab und an auch mal mit mehr Leuten durch den Wald zu sausen.
Und ein paar schöne Trails kennen zu lernen, wäre auch genial


----------



## vitaminc (16. Mai 2011)

Hat jemand vielleicht 1-2 nette Tourenvorschläge?

Evtl. ähnlich wie wenn man von Bad Herrenalb über Eyachtal, Grünhütte, Kaltenbronn, Teufelsmühle etc. fährt. Also so 50km und 1500hm.

Hab mir mal paar GPX Tracks im Raum Bad Bergzabern angeguckt, aber irgendwie doof, dass man erst ne Stunde mit der Bahn fahren muss. 

Bühl und Hornisgrinde klingt irgendwie auch schon recht lecker, vorallendingen is man mit dem Interregio ruckzuck dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasender Robert (17. Mai 2011)

Wie ist denn die genaue Zeitplanung für heute Abend? Ich muss spätestens um 21:55 mit dem Zug fahren ... oder ich kann bei jemandem im Auto mit nach Karlsruhe zurückfahren.

Robert


----------



## robertj (17. Mai 2011)

Das sollte so klappen, zur Not müssten wir den unteren Teil abkürzen.


----------



## toxo (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Nur so aus Interesse, wie fährt ihr denn hoch ? Neuwindeck - Immenstein - Grinde ?


----------



## mech (17. Mai 2011)

robertj schrieb:


> Das sollte so klappen, zur Not müssten wir den unteren Teil abkürzen.



so lange das Tempo im gemütlichen Bereich bleibt, passt das. zur Not fährt auch später noch was Richtung KA?!
bis nachher,
mech


----------



## robertj (17. Mai 2011)

@toxo über Bühlertal
@mech keine Sorge, ihr bestimmt das Tempo bergauf. Die nächste Bahn fährt leider erst 23.41h, aber ich denke 21.55h sollten wir schaffen.


----------



## paulistano (18. Mai 2011)

Hat jemand Bock heute Abend so gegen 18 Uhr eine (kleine) Tour zu drehen?

Bin offen für jeden Vorschlag (auch weil ich mich hier noch nicht so gut auskenne ), soweit man nicht allzuweit weg fahren muss. Bin aus KA. Würde mit dem Auto anreisen, da ich bis mind. 17 Uhr noch bei der Arbeit bin....

Grüße
p

EDIT: Kann auch eine Person (inkl. Rad) mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dunkle.Materie (18. Mai 2011)

Hmm, 1800 ist mir leider zu früh, später gerne so 2030 - 2100 wollte ich eh fahren gehen.

Frage: Was ist bei dir ne kleine Tour?


----------



## paulistano (18. Mai 2011)

Dunkle.Materie schrieb:


> Frage: Was ist bei dir ne kleine Tour?


 
So zwischen 23-28 Km.
Hmm...21 Uhr ist mir fast schon zu spät. Mal gucken...


----------



## Dunkle.Materie (18. Mai 2011)

Länge würde passen.

Ich habe vorher noch familiäre Verpflichtungen


----------



## murmel2 (21. Mai 2011)

Fährt morgen jmd? Pfalz o.Ä.?


----------



## henrietta (21. Mai 2011)

ich   aber das war die kaffee&kuchen-sache... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8336458&postcount=69


----------



## Eike. (22. Mai 2011)

Kein Kuchen mehr aber mehr Trails 
Kurfassung: Bad Herrenalb - Hohloh - Mittelweg - Westweg - Forbach. Abfahrt mit der S1 um 10:10 am Marktplatz (10:17 Hbf). Rückfahrt von Forbach mit der Bahn. Rund 900hm, S2 Trails und gemütliches Tempo.


----------



## Rasender Robert (22. Mai 2011)

Das hört sich gut an, bin dabei!

Bis nachher
Robert


----------



## Dunkle.Materie (22. Mai 2011)

Ich würde gerne, passt aber heute nicht.


----------



## robertj (22. Mai 2011)

Weil's letzte Woche so schön war, mein Vorschlag für *morgen*:

Treffpunkt Bühl Bahnhof 18:06h (Abfahrt KA HBF 17:39h)
einmal Hornisgrinde, da es gemütlich hoch geht, Licht mitnehmen,
Rückfahrt mit der Bahn nach KA 21:55h.


----------



## murmel2 (22. Mai 2011)

da bin ich dabei. Bis morgen 17:39 am hbf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## henrietta (22. Mai 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Kein Kuchen mehr aber mehr Trails



...ich bin platt, aber glücklich. danke für den tollen tag, jungs!


----------



## robertj (22. Mai 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Kein Kuchen mehr aber mehr Trails



Kleine Korrektur: es gab *einen* Kuchen *und * mehr Trails


----------



## henrietta (22. Mai 2011)

stimmt, und der kuchen war sehr lecker


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. Mai 2011)

Ich mach mir langsam Sorgen ...

Muss man sich auf dem Trail jetzt schon mit Küsschen rechts und links begrüßen oder reicht ein Händedruck? 

BTW: Würde nächste Woche wieder was fahren wollen. Vorzugsweise irgendwann abends. Wenn jemand fährt, würde ich mich gerne anhängen wenns passt. 

@Eike:
Wann packen wir die 1100hm-Abfahrt an?


----------



## mech (22. Mai 2011)

robertj schrieb:


> Weil's letzte Woche so schön war, mein Vorschlag für *morgen*:
> 
> Treffpunkt Bühl Bahnhof 18:06h (Abfahrt KA HBF 17:39h)
> einmal Hornisgrinde, da es gemütlich hoch geht, Licht mitnehmen,
> Rückfahrt mit der Bahn nach KA 21:55h.



War in der Tat ne schöne Runde, würd gern mit, kann aber diese Woche nur Mittwoch oder Donnerstag. Werd aber sicher sehnsüchtig nach rechts oben schaun, wenn ich morgen abend die A5 mit dem Auto langfahr...
Viel Spaß!


----------



## snakebites (23. Mai 2011)

robertj schrieb:


> Weil's letzte Woche so schön war, mein Vorschlag für *morgen*:



Ich kann leider die Woche nur Mi & Do. 

@ robertj: Wie sieht es an den Tagen bei dir aus?


----------



## Eike. (23. Mai 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich mach mir langsam Sorgen ...
> 
> Muss man sich auf dem Trail jetzt schon mit Küsschen rechts und links begrüßen oder reicht ein Händedruck?



Kultivierte Umgangsformen sind doch nie verkehrt 



> BTW: Würde nächste Woche wieder was fahren wollen. Vorzugsweise irgendwann abends. Wenn jemand fährt, würde ich mich gerne anhängen wenns passt.



Ne kleine Feierabendrunde steht diese Woche sicher wieder mal an, ich sag dir Bescheid.


----------



## robertj (23. Mai 2011)

@mech ich fahre eine extra Runde für dich 
@snakebites unter der Woche bin ich zur Zeit in Böblingen


----------



## w3rd (23. Mai 2011)

heute abend wattkopf o.ä.? könnte so 19:30 ab KA.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mech (23. Mai 2011)

snakebites schrieb:


> Ich kann leider die Woche nur Mi & Do.
> 
> @ robertj: Wie sieht es an den Tagen bei dir aus?



Hi,

so, früher aus der Schweiz zurück als gedacht und wehmühtig in Bühl nach rechts Richtung Hornisgrinde geschielt.
Du hast mich zwar nicht angesprochen, ich meld mich trotzdem mal 
Ich hätte Mittwoch Zeit, Donnerstag schaut bei mir schon wieder schlechter aus. Morgen würde auch gehn, allerdings da erst gegen später. Muss morgen mal Terminkalender im Büro checken.. Würd mich freun!
Grüße
mech


----------



## snakebites (24. Mai 2011)

mech schrieb:


> Morgen würde auch gehn



Großartig!

wie wäre es mit:
[1] Dienstag: gegen später (ca. 19:00 - noch offen) an der Hewigsquelle - gepflegte TrailTour auf vertrauten Pfaden. Gerne würde ich endlich auch Dunkle.Materie, DIRK SAYS, henrietta, paulistano und ... treffen.

[2] Mittwoch: -besprechen wir morgen- z.B. Pfalzrunde


----------



## henrietta (24. Mai 2011)

snakebites schrieb:


> Großartig!



gute planung 

ich hab nur ein problem: ich brauch endlich mal wieder regenwetter zum arbeiten und ausschlafen


----------



## LittleBoomer (24. Mai 2011)

snakebites schrieb:


> -gepflegte TrailTour auf vertauten Pfaden.



flieg aber nicht drüber !


----------



## mech (24. Mai 2011)

dabei.
sowohl als auch.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. Mai 2011)

snakebites schrieb:


> Großartig!
> 
> wie wäre es mit:
> [1] Dienstag: gegen später (ca. 19:00 - noch offen) an der Hewigsquelle - gepflegte TrailTour auf vertauten Pfaden. Gerne würde ich endlich auch Dunkle.Materie, DIRK SAYS, henrietta, paulistano und ... treffen.
> ...



Sorry, Aber die beiden Tage gehen bei mir nicht. 

Ich werde wohl Freitag Mittag irgendwann ab 15 Uhr fahren können.

Hat da wer Lust/Zeit? Wo ist mir egal, sollte aber nicht grad in Bruchsal sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## altes-kind (24. Mai 2011)

Ich wäre heute Abend evtl. auch dabei (falls ich pünktlich aus dem Laden hier komme).


----------



## paulistano (24. Mai 2011)

snakebites schrieb:


> [1] Dienstag: gegen später (ca. 19:00 - noch offen) an der Hewigsquelle - gepflegte TrailTour auf vertrauten Pfaden. Gerne würde ich endlich auch Dunkle.Materie, DIRK SAYS, henrietta, paulistano und ... treffen.


 
Hört sich gut an! Dabei! 


snakebites schrieb:


> [2] Mittwoch: -besprechen wir morgen- z.B. Pfalzrunde


 
Hört sich auch gut an! Muss aber gucken, ob ich es mit der Arbeit vereinbaren kann...

Grüße
p


----------



## mech (24. Mai 2011)

Hi,
sollen wir heute 1900 Hedwigsquelle fixieren?
hoff das passt dem Erfinder ;-)
grüße
mech


----------



## Dunkle.Materie (24. Mai 2011)

Hmm, 1900 wird sau eng bei mir, etwas später wäre besser.
Aber ich werde es versuchen.


----------



## paulistano (24. Mai 2011)

mech schrieb:


> Hi,
> sollen wir heute 1900 Hedwigsquelle fixieren?


Meinerseits geht 19:00 Uhr klar...


----------



## altes-kind (24. Mai 2011)

Bei mir sieht es schlecht aus heute Abend, klappt zeitlich wahrscheinlich nicht. :-( Also wartet nicht auf mich um 19:00 Uhr...


----------



## snakebites (24. Mai 2011)

mech schrieb:


> Hi,
> sollen wir heute 1900 Hedwigsquelle fixieren?
> hoff das passt dem Erfinder ;-)
> grüße
> mech



Bis gleich!


----------



## Eike. (24. Mai 2011)

Henrietta und ich sind auch dabei. Wenns hilft koennen wir auch eine viertel stunde spaeter starten.


----------



## Heili (24. Mai 2011)

Bin auch dabei, ich denke ich schaffs auf 19:00. Vielleicht wirds aber auch 5 Minuten später.


----------



## henrietta (24. Mai 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Sorry, Aber die beiden Tage gehen bei mir nicht.


...dann krieg ich wieder nicht raus, ob Du toll genug für küßchen bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## altes-kind (24. Mai 2011)

Also bei mir klappt es definitiv nicht. Das kommt davon wenn man keinen vernünftigen Job hat... :-( Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Dunkle.Materie (24. Mai 2011)

Ok, ich radel dann mal los.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. Mai 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl Freitag Mittag irgendwann ab 15 Uhr fahren können.
> 
> Hat da wer Lust/Zeit? Wo ist mir egal, sollte aber nicht grad in Bruchsal sein.



Bei mir ists jetzt fix. Freitag 19.30 Uhr mit Hang zur Nutzung von Kunstbeleuchtung, falls die Naturbeleuchtung versagen sollte.

Wetterempfindlich bin ich übrigens nicht.


----------



## paulistano (24. Mai 2011)

sorry Leute,

war kurzfristig verhindert und konnte deswegen erst später von hier aus starten . 
Es werden sich aber sicherlich noch viele Gelegenheiten ergeben, um gemeinsam zu TRAILen 

Greets
p


----------



## benzinkanister (25. Mai 2011)

hi,

jemand schon was für sonntag geplant? hätte da eventuell nen nachmittag zeit.

ich hätte mal lust auf den sagnumwobenen besame mucho 

oder trais von der hornisgrinde?

gruß dominic


----------



## mech (25. Mai 2011)

Hi,
snakebites und mein Plan für morgen:
Runde über Hornisgrinde, Aufstieg ca 1000Hm, Abfahrt 17:39 von Gleis 11 am Hbf.
Ob vorne oder hinten runter wird oben entschieden. Beleuchtung Pflicht. Moderat hoch, geschmeidig runter 

Grüße
mech


----------



## Lockenghost (26. Mai 2011)

Bei ner Runde am Sonntag wär ich auch dabei


----------



## w3rd (26. Mai 2011)

hat jemand lust heute abend ne feierabendrunde? Kann so ab 18:45 in ka. meine kondition is aber nimmer die beste


----------



## Dunkle.Materie (26. Mai 2011)

Ich nicht, bin mit den Sandkasten Kumpels auf ein Bier verabredet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w3rd (26. Mai 2011)

okay. na dann alleine


----------



## Eike. (27. Mai 2011)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> jemand schon was für sonntag geplant? hätte da eventuell nen nachmittag zeit.
> 
> ...



An der Hornisgrinde ist es am Sonntag extremes Spaziergängerslalom. Das gilt zwar mehr oder weniger überall aber an der Teufelsmühle wäre ich vielleicht auch dabei.


----------



## Eike. (28. Mai 2011)

Wie schauts nu aus, wer kommt morgen mit zur Teufelsmühle? Ich würd gern vormittags starten aber am Abend ist mir auch recht.


----------



## Dunkle.Materie (28. Mai 2011)

Ich würde gerne muss aber noch meine Steuer erledigen  

Was wären den die Eckdaten für die Tour?
- Dauer
- Höhenmeter


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Mai 2011)

Hab morgen Mittag ein Overall-Zeitfenster von 3 Stunden. Wenn Du Mittags was in der Pfalz machen wolltest, könnten wir zusammenkommen.

War gestern Abend Kalmit und dann weiß-grün runter. 

Wenns von der Kalmit irgendwie mit Serpentinen runter gehen würde, wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## Eike. (28. Mai 2011)

Dunkle.Materie schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne muss aber noch meine Steuer erledigen
> 
> Was wären den die Eckdaten für die Tour?
> - Dauer
> - Höhenmeter



Ca 800hm und 4 stunden wenn man es gemuetlich gehen laesst. Bergab gehts dann technisch anspruchsvoll zu. Meine wunschstartzeit waere 10 uhr am bahnhof bad herrenalb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. Mai 2011)

Hi Eike,

Alter Mann mit etwas leidendem Knie würde mit. 

Brauche Infos in welche Bahn ich am Besten einsteige, damit ich dich dann in Ettlingen auflese.

Rest am besten per Mail für mich, wenns geht.


----------



## Lockenghost (28. Mai 2011)

Hej,
Ich bin morgen auch dabei. Fahr dann auch vom Hauptbahnhof los.

Bis denne


----------



## Eike. (28. Mai 2011)

Abfahrtszeiten für die S1:

Marktplatz: 9:10
Hauptbahnhof: 9:17
Ettlingen: 9:33

Falls der Zug aus zwei Wagen besteht darauf achten, ob der zweite Wagen bis Bad Herrenalb durchfährt. Sonst gleich in den ersten einsteigen sonst wirds in Ettlingen hektisch.
Wer kein Ticket hat sagt mir am besten Bescheid damit ich sehe ob sich ein Gruppenticket lohnt und wer das am besten kauft.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. Mai 2011)

Steige 9:13 Kongresszentrum ein.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (29. Mai 2011)

Fein war's. Thx.


----------



## henrietta (29. Mai 2011)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Fein war's. Thx.


 *grmmmml* hausarrest ist doof


----------



## kermit* (29. Mai 2011)

Schade, habs zu spät gesehen. 
Wenn ihr wieder um Herrenalb unterwegs seid, werd ich versuchen, dabei sein.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. Mai 2011)

Wenn jemand die 1100 Tiefenmeter mitfahren möchte, bitte Bescheid geben, damit wir einen Termin abstimmen können.

Ich würde Wandererfreundlich gerne unter der Woche fahren und dafür einen Tag Urlaub opfern. Für Studenten dürfte das kein Problem sein. 

Hoch bin ich offen, ob selberfahren oder Bus. Bei der Bus-Variante wird sich die Gesamtfahrzeit vermutlich um die 3 Stunden bewegen, mit dem Rad hoch wohl eher doppelt so lang.


----------



## matou (29. Mai 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich würde Wandererfreundlich gerne unter der Woche fahren und dafür einen Tag Urlaub opfern. Für Studenten dürfte das kein Problem sein.



Würde es glatt nochmal fahren, hab die nächste Woche aber leider keine Zeit.



DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Bei der Bus-Variante wird sich die Gesamtfahrzeit vermutlich um die 3 Stunden bewegen, mit dem Rad hoch wohl eher doppelt so lang.



Wenn du mit dem Auto anreist und ab Lauf mit dem Rad hoch fährst kann du die Gesamtzeit etwas drücken und du beschränkst dich auf das Wesentliche. 
..wir lagen gestern auf der Strecke bei 3:45h.


----------



## robertj (29. Mai 2011)

Vorschlag für *morgen*:

Treffpunkt Bühl Bahnhof 18:06h (Abfahrt KA HBF 17:39h)
einmal Hornisgrinde, da es gemütlich hoch geht, Licht mitnehmen,
Rückfahrt mit der Bahn nach KA 21:55h.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mech (29. Mai 2011)

robertj schrieb:


> Vorschlag für *morgen*:
> 
> Treffpunkt Bühl Bahnhof 18:06h (Abfahrt KA HBF 17:39h)
> einmal Hornisgrinde, da es gemütlich hoch geht, Licht mitnehmen,
> Rückfahrt mit der Bahn nach KA 21:55h.



Hi,
dabei, wenn es zeitlich bei mir hinhaut. Ich hab Seminar und kann jetzt noch nicht genau abschätzen, wann ich raus komme. Sollte auch weniger Nebel haben als letzte Woche da oben...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. Mai 2011)

robertj schrieb:


> Vorschlag für *morgen*:
> 
> Treffpunkt Bühl Bahnhof 18:06h (Abfahrt KA HBF 17:39h)
> einmal Hornisgrinde, da es gemütlich hoch geht, Licht mitnehmen,
> Rückfahrt mit der Bahn nach KA 21:55h.



Hi Robert,

sind das abwärts nicht annähernd meine 1100 Tiefenmeter?

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## robertj (29. Mai 2011)

@mech bei mir gibt's doch immer Sonne 
@Dirk könnte schon sein


----------



## mech (29. Mai 2011)

robertj schrieb:


> @mech bei mir gibt's doch immer Sonne


ich weiss.
letzte Woche war auch bis kurz vor oben Sonne, trotz späterem Start. aber oben wars dann kurz kalt und neblig. Dafür gabs dann ein Abschlussbierchen vor der Heimfahrt...


----------



## falkvs (30. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute,

bin neu hier in Karlsruhe und würde gerne den Feiertag für eine schöne MTB-Tour nutzen... leider kenne ich hier weder MTBiker noch irgendwelche trails also bräuchte ich hilfe 

Wenn einer Bock hat am Donnerstag zu fahren freu ich mich über Nachrichten.

Ride on


----------



## Eike. (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo erstmal. Keine Sorge von beidem gibt es hier reichlich. Woran hast du für den Donnerstag denn etwa gedacht? Also vom Umfang und fahrtechnischem Anspruch. Ich hab noch nichts geplant.


----------



## falkvs (31. Mai 2011)

Würde jetzt für den Anfang nicht zu viel planen, weil ich diese jahr auch noch nicht so viel gefahren bin. Vll so 2,5h mit kleinen Pausen zwischendurch...

Vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her hat ja jeder so seine eigene Skala aber ich würde mich schon als fortgeschittenen Fahrer bezeichnen. Hab ein Hardtail mit 100mm Gabel. Aber ein paar anspruchsvolle Trails dürfen schon dabei sein.

Gruß


----------



## henrietta (31. Mai 2011)

wieso brauchst du einen feiertag für 2,5h?


----------



## overkill_KA (31. Mai 2011)

falkvs schrieb:


> Würde jetzt für den Anfang nicht zu viel planen, weil ich diese jahr auch noch nicht so viel gefahren bin. Vll so 2,5h mit kleinen Pausen zwischendurch...
> 
> Vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her hat ja jeder so seine eigene Skala aber ich würde mich schon als fortgeschittenen Fahrer bezeichnen. Hab ein Hardtail mit 100mm Gabel. Aber ein paar anspruchsvolle Trails dürfen schon dabei sein.
> 
> Gruß



natürlich gibts eine skala

http://www.singletrail-skala.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (31. Mai 2011)

Hat am Brückentag jemand Lust auf ne kleine Runde in der Pfalz? 

Kalmit - Totenkopfhütte - Kaisergarten - Neustadt - Hohe Loog - Kalmit - weißgrün runter ?


----------



## altes-kind (31. Mai 2011)

Brückentag wollte ich auch schon vorschlagen... und Pfalz klingt gut! Denke ich wäre dabei!


----------



## Rasender Robert (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

für alle, die wie ich am Brückentag nicht frei haben: Ich werde morgen eine Runde in der Pfalz fahren: Wie meistens ca 40km und 1000-1500hm mit gemäßigtem Bergauftempo und vielen Trails.
Der Start wird gegen Mittag sein, genaueres dazu kommt später.

Robert


----------



## robertj (1. Juni 2011)

@Robert morgen bin ich dabei


----------



## Rasender Robert (1. Juni 2011)

Hier ist der genaue Plan für morgen: Abfahrt ab Karlsruhe Hbf um 10:34 nach Maikammer-Kirrweiler, dh Ankunft dort um 11:37. Falls jemand mit dem Auto anreist: Wir werden gegen 11:50 am Parkplatz am Ortsausgang von Maikammer vorbeikommen.

Tour: Maikammer - Kalmit - Hohe Loog - roter Punkt nach Neustadt - Weinbiet - Neustadt - Kalmit - blauer Punkt nach Maikammer

Das werden dann wohl gut 1700 hm.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. Juni 2011)

@robert & robert:

Wie ist denn so Euer Tempo. 1700hömes sind ja ein Eck. Und es werden wohl auch so 40km, oder?

@eike:

Du weißt was bei mir so geht. Klappt das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (1. Juni 2011)

Bei mir wirds morgen nur eine kleine runde am wattkopf gegen abend.
@falkvs: das waere eine gute Gelegenheit die gegend kennen zu lernen.


----------



## Rasender Robert (1. Juni 2011)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> @robert & robert:
> 
> Wie ist denn so Euer Tempo. 1700hömes sind ja ein Eck. Und es werden wohl auch so 40km, oder?



Hallo,

unser Tempo ist schon recht zügig, aber das heißt nicht, dass wir an jedem Berg ein Rennen fahren ... wir können uns auch anpassen 
Falls du mit dem Zug anreisen solltest, besteht auch die Möglichkeit, ab Neustadt wieder mit der Bahn zurückzufahren und den letzten Anstieg wegzulassen. Dann entfallen gut 500hm.

Von der Strecke her werden es mit Sicherheit 40km, eher etwas mehr.

Robert


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. Juni 2011)

Hi,

ich hab schon Neustadt, Weinbiet, Lambertkreuz, Lamprecht, Totenkopfhütte, Felsenmeer, Kalmit, Hohe Log, Nollenkopf, Neustadt mit 16xxhm, "fiesen" Trails hoch und 4xkm in vier bis sechs Stunden hinter mir.

Kommt ganz auf die Tages- und Pausenform an. Wenn die Trails aufwärts braver sind und Ihr nicht hochochst als ob euch jemand jagt wirds klappen.

Aber Du hast Recht bei Eurem Weg könnte ich in Neustadt canceln.

Ich denke Ihr holt eh das kleine 5er-Regioticket, d.h. wenn ich dann am Bahngleis stehe darf ich mit?  Sicher weiß ich das erst morgen.


----------



## Dunkle.Materie (1. Juni 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Bei mir wirds morgen nur eine kleine runde am wattkopf gegen abend.
> @falkvs: das waere eine gute Gelegenheit die gegend kennen zu lernen.


 
Ne Runde am Wattkopf, wäre ich wohl auch mit dabei. 
Wann solls denn los gehen?


----------



## Rasender Robert (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

natürlich darfst du mit!  

Zum Ticket: robertj wird denke ich mit dem Auto kommen, und ich habe ein Studenten-Ticket ... da wirst du dir wohl die 5,50 Einzelfahrkarte besorgen müssen.

Wundere dich aber nicht, wenn du morgen alleine am Hbf stehst, denn ich steige erst in KA-Mühlburg (10:42) zu.

Bis morgen!
Robert


----------



## Eike. (1. Juni 2011)

Dunkle.Materie schrieb:


> Ne Runde am Wattkopf, wäre ich wohl auch mit dabei.
> Wann solls denn los gehen?



Ich peile 18 Uhr an.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (2. Juni 2011)

@roberts:

Bin nicht mit am Start, also nicht wundern wenn ich nicht auftauche. 

Nächstes mal!


----------



## altes-kind (2. Juni 2011)

Hi Robert, 

dafür bin ich dabei. Steige auch wieder in KA-Mühlburg zu. 

Bis gleich!


----------



## Eike. (2. Juni 2011)

Heute Abend 18 uhr am Parkplatz kaisereiche. Auf dem Programm steht eine Runde über den Wattkopf auf den üblichen Trails. Dauer ca. 2h.


----------



## Dunkle.Materie (2. Juni 2011)

Hi eike.

ich glaube wir haben uns total verpasst. Schade.
Bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Juni 2011)

altes-kind schrieb:


> Brückentag wollte ich auch schon vorschlagen... und Pfalz klingt gut! Denke ich wäre dabei!



Wenn Du bei mir mit willst, musst Du leider früh aufstehen.

Ich muss um 11 ins Geschäft und werde deshalb in Maikammer um 7:45 losfahren.

Passt das bei Dir?


----------



## altes-kind (2. Juni 2011)

Ähm... also wenn ich ehrlich bin ist mir 7:45 Uhr in Maikammer tatsächlich ein wenig zu früh... 

Würde vorschlagen wir fahren ein ander Mal wieder, wenn Du auch mehr Zeit hast. 

Dir viel Spaß morgen!


----------



## henrietta (2. Juni 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich muss um 11 ins Geschäft und werde deshalb in Maikammer um 7:45 losfahren.


 *lol*
sehr cool, dirk. ich muss leider vor 11 ins geschäft, sonst wär ich dabei.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Juni 2011)

altes-kind schrieb:


> Dir viel Spaß morgen!



Im Geschäft - danke? 



henrietta schrieb:


> *lol*
> sehr cool, dirk. ich muss leider vor 11 ins geschäft, sonst wär ich dabei.



Come as you are ...


----------



## robertj (2. Juni 2011)

Morgen Pfalz 11.50h Kalmitparkplatz.
Höhenmeter: ja
Geschwindigkeit: zwischen gemütlich und zügig 
4-6h Tour


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Juni 2011)

Kennt Ihr den schon? Ist zwar nicht in KA, aber ist auch einer der quasi ne Feierabendrunde dreht. 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/13305


----------



## Dunkle.Materie (3. Juni 2011)

Heisser Streifen, starke Trails.


----------



## Eike. (3. Juni 2011)

Neues Spiel, neues Glück. 19 Uhr an der Hedwigsquelle. Feierabendrunde übern Wattkopf.


----------



## Dunkle.Materie (5. Juni 2011)

Fährt heute abend jemand?
Ich denke da so an 1900 - 1930 an der Hedwigsquelle.

Heute Abend passt doch nicht. Mal sehen was die Woche bringt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. Juni 2011)

Eike und ich wollen am Mittwoch Abend ne kleine Runde drehen - wenn das Wetter einigermaßen annehmbar ist. 

Von meiner Seite sollte der Starttermin nicht vor 18.30 Uhr liegen. Ob Ettlingen, Herrenalb oder sonstwo bin ich recht flexibel - von mir auch gerne PW.


----------



## Eike. (6. Juni 2011)

Pfalz ist mir zur zeit für eine feirrabendrunde zu viel fahrerei. Wenn das Wetter nicht doch noch einigermaßen stabil (trocken) werden sollte bin ich für Wattkopf oder bh.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. Juni 2011)

Auch gut. Ich wäre eher für BH, Bernstein oder so. Da war ich noch nie.


----------



## Dunkle.Materie (6. Juni 2011)

Ich weiss noch nicht genau.
Da kam gerade die Anmeldebestätigung für eine Konferenz rein, ist zwar in KA, aber mal sehen. Geht von Mittwoch bis Freitag.


----------



## henrietta (6. Juni 2011)

... also mein wetterdingens sagt für mittwoch strömende nässe, aber das lügt bestimmt


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. Juni 2011)

Bist Du ein Mädchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## henrietta (6. Juni 2011)

ha! der war gut! 
- nee, aber mein ex, seines zeichens mein erster bikelehrer, ist extrem wasserscheu, und irgendwie blieb das hängen


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. Juni 2011)

Tssss.


----------



## henrietta (6. Juni 2011)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Tssss.



mitleser! stimmt doch :* oder?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. Juni 2011)

Nicht ganz falsch, aber inzwischen auch nicht ganz richtig. Warst ein guter Lehrmeister.


----------



## Eike. (6. Juni 2011)

Warte mers mal ab. Bis jetzt ist die vorhersage für Mittwoch wirklich eher ein bischen zu nass für einen bekennenden warmduscher wie mich. Aber ich bin ja außerdem auch praktizierender optimist.


----------



## henrietta (6. Juni 2011)

saubere wäsche darf man öffentlich waschen  - danke! gleichfalls


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. Juni 2011)

Warten wirs ab. Absagen können wir immer noch.

Welche Vorschläge oder Wünsche gibts denn, falls gefahren wird?


----------



## henrietta (6. Juni 2011)

kuchen und kakao


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. Juni 2011)

Eigentlich müßte ich mir jetzt Sorgen machen.


----------



## black soul (7. Juni 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Eigentlich müßte ich mir jetzt Sorgen machen.





warum ? ist doch ok. kuchen und schok

nein ich komm nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerWahnsinn (7. Juni 2011)

Lak Blank  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/911167#comment-750467


----------



## DerWahnsinn (7. Juni 2011)

.


----------



## Eike. (7. Juni 2011)

Danke für diesen wertvollen Beitrag.
Vorschlag für morgen: In die Therme hocken und dem Regen zuschauen  Falls die Wetterfrösche doch mal wieder zur Übertreibung neigen halt die Bernstein-Mahlberg-Runde ab BH Bahnhof. 650hm, 2-3h, Start entsprechend spätestens 19 Uhr sonst brauchts Kunstlicht.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Juni 2011)

Therme ist noch so meins.

Ansonsten bin ich was die Uhrzeit angeht, flexibel. Ich sollte es nur ca. 3 Stunden vorher wissen, dass ich noch rechtzeitig vom Geschäft wegkomme.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Juni 2011)

http://www.donnerwetter.de/region/region.hts?lid=DE16376&Ort=ETTLINGEN&CD=A


----------



## Eike. (7. Juni 2011)

18:50 an der Hedwigsquelle. Feierabendrunde auf dem Wattkopf.


----------



## Dunkle.Materie (7. Juni 2011)

Wann? Heute? 
Oder doch morgen?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. Juni 2011)

Heute.


----------



## Eike. (7. Juni 2011)

Entschuldigkeit, ich gelobe Besserung bei der chronologischen Präzision.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dunkle.Materie (7. Juni 2011)

Mist das schaffe ich nicht mehr, bin noch im Büro.
Ich wünsche Euch viel Spass.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Juni 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> 18:50 an der Hedwigsquelle. Feierabendrunde auf dem Wattkopf.



Fahrst Du morgen dann nicht?


----------



## Eike. (7. Juni 2011)

Mein trainingsstand ist so gut,  dass ich auch an zwei Tagen direkt hintereinander feierabendtouren fahren kann


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Juni 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Mein trainingsstand ist so gut,  dass ich auch an zwei Tagen direkt hintereinander feierabendtouren fahren kann


----------



## Eike. (7. Juni 2011)

Es wird Zeit konkret zu werden. Also morgen 19 Uhr am Bahnhof in Bad Herrenalb. Die passende S1 fährt um 18:10 am Marktplatz ab. Rückzus sollten wir eigentlich die Bahn um 21:04 erreichen wenn wir ein bischen darauf achten, dass die Pausen nicht zu lang werden. Zur Not wird am Schluss etwas abgekürzt. Kunstlicht wird also keins benötigt.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Juni 2011)

Alles klar, bin kurz vor sieben am Bahnhof. Parken dürfte vorm Bahnhof um die Zeit kein Problem sein, denke ich. 

Kannst Du den Trail kurz beschreiben, für alle die noch überlegen, ob sie das Enduro oder das AllMountain nehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## henrietta (7. Juni 2011)

eike-punkt fährt doch jetzt nur noch rennrad


----------



## Eike. (7. Juni 2011)

Herje, du outest aber auch jeden 
Ich würd sagen das hängt vom fahrerischen können ab. Ein Longtravel-XC reicht auch völlig.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Juni 2011)

Egal. Ich komm trotzdem.


----------



## snakebites (7. Juni 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ein Longtravel-XC reicht auch völlig.



Dann bin ich ja genau richtig. 

Werde Kunstlicht mitführen um den Rückweg mit einer Delikatesse hinab ins Murgtal bereichern zu können.

Bis morgen!


----------



## henrietta (7. Juni 2011)

bis morgen... therme oder BH


----------



## Eike. (8. Juni 2011)

Sauba, ich pack den Schokokuchen ein, wer übernimmt den Kakao?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Juni 2011)

Kleine Update:

http://www.donnerwetter.de/region/suchort.mv?x=0&y=0&search=bad+herrenalb


----------



## MTBDave (8. Juni 2011)

Holla!

Gibtz ein paar Infos zur Strecke? HM, Km? Wollte mal schauen ob ich mal wieder eine Runde mit drehe... ...wobei ich mein neues Bike bei dem Siffwetter eigentlich ungern dreckig mache


----------



## snakebites (8. Juni 2011)

Hier noch mal die Details zum Vorschlag von Eike.:



Eike. schrieb:


> Vorschlag für morgen: In die Therme hocken und dem Regen zuschauen  Falls die Wetterfrösche doch mal wieder zur Übertreibung neigen halt die Bernstein-Mahlberg-Runde ab BH Bahnhof. 650hm, 2-3h, Start entsprechend spätestens 19 Uhr sonst brauchts Kunstlicht.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Juni 2011)

MTBDave schrieb:


> .. ...wobei ich mein neues Bike bei dem Siffwetter eigentlich ungern dreckig mache



Noch´n Mädschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (8. Juni 2011)

Oh schon wieder eine neue Seite. Also hier nochmal die Kurzzusammenfassung:
Start um 19 Uhr am Bahnhof Bad Herrenalb. Rückfahrt für Bahnfahrer um 21:04. Dazwischen liegen 650hm mit schönen, interessanten aber nicht zu anspruchsvollen Singletrails am Bernstein und Mahlberg. Km gibts auch aber nicht sehr viele, irgendwas um die 20 wahrscheinlich. Ist ja keine Rennradtour 
Der Regen soll gegen Abend aufhören, ob schon vor dem Start sehen wir wohl erst wenn es soweit ist. Auf jeden Fall wird es nicht allzu warm und mindestens von unten feucht werden, also gescheit anziehen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Juni 2011)

Ich werde jeden auslachen, der mit langen Hosen kommt.


----------



## MTBDave (8. Juni 2011)

Und mein erster Gedanke war: Da kannste mal wieder deine langen Hosen auspacken


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Juni 2011)

mtbdave schrieb:


> und mein erster gedanke war: Da kannste mal wieder deine langen hosen auspacken :d





dirk says schrieb:


> noch´n mädschen. :d



:d


----------



## Eike. (8. Juni 2011)

Ist doch fies wenn so ne nasse Hose gegen die Beine klatscht. Am Naturfell perlt das Wasser schön ab


----------



## MTBDave (8. Juni 2011)

> :d





Ja es wird Zeit mal wieder ein bischen öfters zu fahren um das MTB Fell wieder wachsen zu lassen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Juni 2011)

Und wer kommt nun alles, heute Abend?


----------



## Eike. (8. Juni 2011)

Dabei, irgendwer muss ja sagen wos lang geht.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Juni 2011)

... ich schwitze immer noch ...

Beibts bei 19 Uhr oder wollen wir früher? Wenn ich jetzt Gas gebe, würde ich auch 18.30 schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (8. Juni 2011)

Früher pack ich nicht.


----------



## henrietta (9. Juni 2011)

... ein perfekter abend. danke!


----------



## MTBDave (9. Juni 2011)

War Mittags im Ikea und ging doch länger als erwartet


----------



## Xquitz (10. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

seit ein paar Wochen bin ich in der Ettlinger Gegend mit dem MTB unterwegs. Wenn es OK ist würde ich mich gerne mal dran hängen wenn ihr wieder mal eine Tour in der Gegend fahrt. 
Würd mich freuen wenn es klappt.

Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. Juni 2011)

Heute Abend wäre bei mir mal wieder Wattkopf angesagt.

18:30 Wasserwerkbrücke KA oder so 18:45-50 an der Hedwigsquelle.

Und Morgen wäre was Längeres (Pfalz, da nach dem Regen angenehmer) fein.


----------



## Eike. (10. Juni 2011)

Aber klar. Neue Mitfahrer sind immer herzlich willkommen.

Edith: Heute bin ich nicht dabei aber für morgen geht die Planung in Richtung Start um 10 in Neustadt und dann Weinbiet-Wolfsburg-Stoppelkopf-Lambrecht-Neustadt. Intensiv-Trailaktion, spätestens 16 Uhr (eher früher) zurück in Neustadt, hab ja abends noch was vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xquitz (10. Juni 2011)

Also diese Woche klappt bei mir nicht mehr, aber beim nächsten Termin der passt hänge ich mich dran ...  ... sehr gut!


----------



## MTBDave (10. Juni 2011)

@Eike: HM, KM ca.?

Schwanke noch zwischen ganz früh morgens Kalmit shutteln lassen oder mal wieder was neues, also eure geplante Tour, in de Palz anschauen...

Hängt wohl auch vom Betriebssommerfest ab heute Abend wieviel Kondition ich mir morgen zutraue 

Btw: Weiß jemand welcher Händler bzw. Werkstatt eine Reibahle in petto hat? Müsste was nach"fräsen" lassen....

Edit: Aus Zeitgründen bereits fürs Shuttle entschieden


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. Juni 2011)

Somebody heute Abend? Ich darf auch alleine in den Wald, aber nur mal so gefragt.


----------



## Lockenghost (10. Juni 2011)

Was heißt denn heute Abend? Ich hätte Lust, bin aber unbeleuchtet.


----------



## benzinkanister (10. Juni 2011)

MTBDave schrieb:


> @Eike: HM, KM ca.?
> 
> Schwanke noch zwischen ganz früh morgens Kalmit shutteln lassen oder mal wieder was neues, also eure geplante Tour, in de Palz anschauen...
> 
> ...



Gruner in der Nordstadt hat sowas.
Gruß

PS: kann man noch mit 2 Leuten Mitshutteln?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. Juni 2011)

Lockenghost schrieb:


> Was heißt denn heute Abend? Ich hätte Lust, bin aber unbeleuchtet.



Siehe oben:

Heute Abend wäre bei mir mal wieder Wattkopf angesagt.

18:30 Wasserwerkbrücke KA oder so 18:45-50 an der Hedwigsquelle.

Zwei (oder dreimal) je nach Lust und Laune hoch und runter. Jedenfalls im Hellen.


----------



## Lockenghost (10. Juni 2011)

18:30 Wasserwerkbrücke hört sich gut an  Bin dabei.


----------



## w3rd (10. Juni 2011)

ich wär gern dabei heute. bei bruchsal oder karlsruhe. Könnte auch schon früher.. hab frei


----------



## altes-kind (10. Juni 2011)

@Eike 
Bzgl. morgen Start 10 Uhr in Neustadt: Wie macht ihr das mit der Anreise? Wäre ja evtl. dabei falls ich es so früh aus den Federn schaffe...


----------



## henrietta (10. Juni 2011)

ja, komm mit! ein hardtail am start schadet nie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. Juni 2011)

Bahn ab KA HbF denke ich.

RE ab 9:07 Gleis 102

Und dann ein 5er Ticket, oder Eike?


----------



## henrietta (10. Juni 2011)

studis brauchen kein ticket, und badherrenalber auch nicht


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. Juni 2011)

Nach Neustadt schon. Das Studi gilt nur bis Maikammer.


----------



## altes-kind (10. Juni 2011)

henrietta schrieb:


> ja, komm mit! ein hardtail am start schadet nie



Du meinst ein zweites "Mädchen" am Start schadet nie? ;-)


----------



## Eike. (10. Juni 2011)

Die Zeit stimmt schon. Wegen den Tickets schau ich spaeter was am günstigsten ist.


----------



## infola (10. Juni 2011)

Heute Abend um 18:30 wäre ich ebenfalls dabei.


----------



## MTBDave (10. Juni 2011)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> Gruner in der Nordstadt hat sowas.
> Gruß
> 
> PS: kann man noch mit 2 Leuten Mitshutteln?



Danke!

Morgen is schlecht, da ich total flexibel sein muss und mich meine Frau shuttelt und bis ich unten bin einfach ein bischen Gassi geht 

Hab nen Hänger und ein Jeep. Im Prinzip kann man das mal unter der Woche Abends starten...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. Juni 2011)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Hab nen Hänger und ein Jeep. Im Prinzip kann man das mal unter der Woche Abends starten...


Kann ich mit meiner CO2-Bilanz nicht in Einklang bringen.  

Aber manchmal muss es sein!


----------



## Eike. (10. Juni 2011)

Ich hab den Zeitplan für morgen und meine Tourdatenbank nochmal durchgeschaut und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass ein Start um 11 Uhr in Neustadt völlig ausreicht und den Morgen erheblich entspannter gestaltet  Der Zug fährt dann um *10:07 am Hauptbahnhof Karlsruhe* auf Gleis 102 (Anzeige beachten, wär nicht das erste mal, dass der verlegt wird) ab. Ich schlage *treffen um 9:50 bei den Fahrkartenautomaten* vor damit wir schauen können welche Tickets wir nun brauchen und noch in den Zug reinkommen. Am Wochenende ist der oft voll. 
Wenn mind. zwei Leute ohne KVV Netzticket dabei sind lohnt sich wirklich eine RegioXplus Karte. Die gilt für bis zu 5 Personen bis Neustadt.

Soweit zum logistik-organisatorischem. Die Tour hat ca. 800hm und natürlich viele Singletrails, pfalztypisch überwiegend eher einfach mit ein paar kniffligen Stellen. Selbst bei gemütlichem Tempo und genug Pausen sollte die in 4h machbar sein was Rückfahrt um 15:09 von Neustadt bedeutet. Wenns doch nicht langt halt eine Stunde später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. Juni 2011)

Dabei. Cu Morgen.


----------



## w3rd (10. Juni 2011)

Könnt ihr kurz warten an der brücke falls noch nicht alle unterwegs sind. .. bin halb am durl. Tor


----------



## matou (10. Juni 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich hab den Zeitplan für morgen und meine Tourdatenbank nochmal durchgeschaut und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass ein Start um 11 Uhr in Neustadt völlig ausreicht und den Morgen erheblich entspannter gestaltet  Der Zug fährt dann um *10:07 am Hauptbahnhof Karlsruhe* auf Gleis 102 (Anzeige beachten, wär nicht das erste mal, dass der verlegt wird) ab. Ich schlage *treffen um 9:50 bei den Fahrkartenautomaten* vor damit wir schauen können welche Tickets wir nun brauchen und noch in den Zug reinkommen. Am Wochenende ist der oft voll.
> Wenn mind. zwei Leute ohne KVV Netzticket dabei sind lohnt sich wirklich eine RegioXplus Karte. Die gilt für bis zu 5 Personen bis Neustadt.



Hiho,
unsere BM-Tour fällt aus. Ich würde mich Euch mal wieder anschließen.
Der Zug ist 10:51 am Neustädter Bhf? Ich warte dann davor...muss mich aber schon gegen 14:00 wieder ausklinken, ich find ja den Weg. 

Gruss René


----------



## Dunkle.Materie (10. Juni 2011)

Hi,

ich wollte mal fragen wer Lust hätte Sonntag oder Montag Abend eine Runde am Wattkopf oder auch anderst wo zu drehen.

Grüße
Harald


----------



## Heili (10. Juni 2011)

Sonntag wär ich dabei!
Uhrzeit is egal.


----------



## Dunkle.Materie (10. Juni 2011)

Ich würde mal sagen so 19:00 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heili (10. Juni 2011)

Geht vielleicht auch ne halbe Stunde/Stunde früher?
Dann kann man auch länger ohne Licht fahren.


----------



## Eike. (10. Juni 2011)

matou schrieb:


> Hiho,
> unsere BM-Tour fällt aus. Ich würde mich Euch mal wieder anschließen.
> Der Zug ist 10:51 am Neustädter Bhf? Ich warte dann davor...muss mich aber schon gegen 14:00 wieder ausklinken, ich find ja den Weg.
> 
> Gruss René



Genau. Bis morgen


----------



## JoB_X (10. Juni 2011)

In die Pfalz morgen würde ich auch mitkommen - ggf bin ich der zweite ohne Ticket - gr jo


----------



## rimoy (11. Juni 2011)

Guten Morgen

Will morgen zur Teufelsmühle hoch fahren,da ich mich da überhaupt nicht auskenne,bräuchte ich von euch ein paar Tipps. Ich würde gerne über Trails in grobe Richtung Loffenau oder Bad H. abfahren,aber da ich noch nicht dort war kenne ich eben die Einstiege nicht.Danke schonmal !!!!

Gruß Ricardo


----------



## Stricherjunge (11. Juni 2011)

Edit: aus Informationsgründen gelöscht


----------



## murmel2 (11. Juni 2011)

Hat jmd Lust auf ne kleine Tour am Wattkopf? So gegen 20 Uhr?

Grüße


----------



## benzinkanister (11. Juni 2011)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Morgen is schlecht, da ich total flexibel sein muss und mich meine Frau shuttelt und bis ich unten bin einfach ein bischen Gassi geht
> 
> Hab nen Hänger und ein Jeep. Im Prinzip kann man das mal unter der Woche Abends starten...



kein thema.
vllt schafft mans ja mal in der pfingstwoche. ich meld mich bei dir 

gruß und viel spass!


----------



## matou (12. Juni 2011)

rimoy schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Will morgen zur Teufelsmühle hoch fahren,da ich mich da überhaupt nicht auskenne,bräuchte ich von euch ein paar Tipps. Ich würde gerne über Trails in grobe Richtung Loffenau oder Bad H. abfahren,aber da ich noch nicht dort war kenne ich eben die Einstiege nicht.Danke schonmal !!!!
> 
> Gruß Ricardo



Wir sind öfters an der Teufelsmühle unterwegs, starten und beenden die Tour aber meistens in Bad Herrenalb. Schau einfach mal hier oder in den Brasilianer-Fred rein, wenn das Stichwort BM fällt, dann fahr mit.


----------



## murmel2 (12. Juni 2011)

Dunkle.Materie schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen so 19:00 Uhr



Steht das noch? Falls ja, würde ich mich anschließen. Treffpunkt KAisereiche?

Gruß


----------



## Heili (12. Juni 2011)

dunkle.materie hat leider keine Zeit und ich war heute schon unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dunkle.Materie (12. Juni 2011)

Sorry ich bin raus, ist famliär was da zwischen gekommen.


----------



## murmel2 (12. Juni 2011)

Schade. Ein andermal


----------



## Nerd (12. Juni 2011)

19h Kaisereiche würde bei mir passen. 
Werde heute allerdings extrem langsam unterwegs sein!

Edit: mache mich jetzt auf den Weg und werde einfach mal vorbei schauen


----------



## murmel2 (12. Juni 2011)

oh, habs jetzt grad gelesen. Kann sein dass es ein bisschen später wird. bis gleich


----------



## rimoy (13. Juni 2011)

matou schrieb:


> Wir sind öfters an der Teufelsmühle unterwegs, starten und beenden die Tour aber meistens in Bad Herrenalb. Schau einfach mal hier oder in den Brasilianer-Fred rein, wenn das Stichwort BM fällt, dann fahr mit.



Werde ich machen. Danke !!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. Juni 2011)

Ist näxte Woche abends schon was in Aussicht. Würde gerne im PW ne Feierabendrunde machen. Lampennutzung nicht ausgeschlossen.

Geplanter Tourencharakter: Gemütlich bergauf - traillastig bergab.

Bitte rechtzeitig anmelden - Do kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## Rasender Robert (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

wenn das Wetter morgen passt, werde ich eine Tour Bühl-Hornisgrinde-Bühl fahren. Abfahrt mit dem Zug um 17:39 ab KA-Hbf, d.h. Tourstart in Bühl um 18:06. Rückfahrt dann um 21:21 ab Bühl. 
Höhenmeter ca. 1000, km ca. 35-40.

Eine wetterbedingte Absage würde bis morgen 17:00 hier im Forum stattfinden.

Robert


----------



## Rasender Robert (14. Juni 2011)

Da das Wetter für meinen Geschmack deutlich zu nass ist, kommt hier die *Absage* für die Tour nachher.

Je nach Wetterlage probiere ich es vielleicht am Donnerstag nochmal, dazu kommt dann aber eine eigene Ankündigung.

Robert


----------



## MTBDave (15. Juni 2011)

War vor kurzem unterwegs und wollte über Ettlingen zum toten Mann Trail und von dort aus zum Stormmasten. Tollerweise hahe ich mich an einen GPS Track gehalten der mich zu 90% über Waldautobahnen und sogar Asphalt geführt hat *grml*

Wenn mir jemand ein Tipp geben könnte...

Ich fahre von durch Ettlinger Altstadt die Schöllbronnerstraße nach oben. Dann rechts ab auf den Forstweg. Dort komme ich irgendwann an eine Abzeigung. Welche nehme ich da um auf die Ettlinger Linie zu kommen die mich in Schöllbronn ausspuckt?

In Schöllbronn dann den Forstweg etwas nach unten fahren, dort ist der tote Mann Stein auch ausgeschildert. Der Weg führt direkt auf eine Landstraße (im Spessart) und das wars. Muss ich den Trampelpfad hinter der Straße durchfahren? Oder wie komme ich am besten zum Trail?

Es hat nicht zufällig jemand einen GPS Track am Start der mich von Ettlingen trail"lastig" über die Etltinger Line und den toten Mann zum Strommasten führt?

Danke schon mal und Grüße

Dave


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasender Robert (15. Juni 2011)

Ich fahre heute eine kurze Feierabendrunde über den Wattkopf, Startzeit 18:30 an der Hedwigsquelle. Ist jemand dabei?

Robert


----------



## Eike. (15. Juni 2011)

Wenn du 10 Minuten nach hinten verlagerst schlagen wir gleichzeit an der Quelle auf.


----------



## Rasender Robert (15. Juni 2011)

Das lässt sich doch einrichten, dann also um 18:40 an der Quelle!


----------



## Dunkle.Materie (15. Juni 2011)

Ich werde mal schauen ob ich es schaffe, bin aber gerade etwas erkältet.
Wartet also nicht auf mich.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. Juni 2011)

Ich bin um 18:20 startend an der Wasserwerkbrücke. Spätestens :25 roll ich los.


----------



## mario_O (17. Juni 2011)

Ist heute jmd unterwegs ab Wasserwerkbrücke oder Hedwigquelle? Zeitlich ziemlich flexibel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (17. Juni 2011)

19 uhr an der Hedwigsquelle.


----------



## mario_O (17. Juni 2011)

joo bis gleich, hffntl reichts mir


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. Juni 2011)

@Mario, Eike:

Ist die Schulter. Hüfte sieht auch nicht schlecht aus. Knie war auch schon mal schöner und wie ich mich vorne am Sprunggelenk noch blutig machen konnte ist mir unklar.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. Juni 2011)

Narben machen männlich.


----------



## mario_O (17. Juni 2011)

autsch, ja dann ma gute besserung/erholung! Schaut ja nich grad so nett aus ... :/


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. Juni 2011)

Auf den Part von männlich verzichte ich gern.

Das Teil wechselt seine Farbe schon jetzt langsam immer mehr ins violett. Bäh.


----------



## Eike. (17. Juni 2011)

Woha, nächstes mal wieder um den Baum rum statt mitten durch.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. Juni 2011)

Achne, ich dacht ich mach das jetzt immer so. Grrr.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. Juni 2011)

SMDH erster Abschnitt?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. Juni 2011)

Woher weist du? Direkt nach der ersten Rechtskurve. Alte Spur rechts am nächsten Baum vorbei, 3m vor dem Baum einfach weg gerutscht und final mit der rechten Schulter reingerutscht. Und ich war ganz zahm unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. Juni 2011)

Bin auch schon das ein oder anderer Mal dort im Wald gefahren.


----------



## matou (17. Juni 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Bin auch schon das ein oder anderer Mal dort im Wald gefahren.



Naja, sagen wir mal so.
Du hast am Wattkopf sogar deine eigene Dirk-Gedächtniskurve.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. Juni 2011)

Zum Andacht halten, haben sie dort in der Kurve sogar ne Bank hingestellt.


----------



## henrietta (17. Juni 2011)

ich hab gesagt Ihr sollt nicht fallen *schimpf*

*krankenschwestermodus an*


----------



## Deleted 4120 (18. Juni 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Zum Andacht halten, haben sie dort in der Kurve sogar ne Bank hingestellt.



Na da kann ich mich wohl auch noch dran erinnern!! Hattest Du nicht im Anschluß Urlaub oder wie war das noch  !!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. Juni 2011)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Na da kann ich mich wohl auch noch dran erinnern!! Hattest Du nicht im Anschluß Urlaub oder wie war das noch  !!!



Wellness.


----------



## andi1969 (18. Juni 2011)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Na da kann ich mich wohl auch noch dran erinnern!! Hattest Du nicht im Anschluß Urlaub oder wie war das noch  !!!



..da gibts noch die Dirk Gedächniss Rinne am Eichelberg  und den Dirk 5.1 Gedächniss Felgenbrecherbaumstumpf in Bruchsal.......


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. Juni 2011)

Berühmt.


----------



## Rasender Robert (18. Juni 2011)

Für Kurzentschlossene (und ggfs. Wasserfeste  ): Ich fahre eine kurze Runde über den Wattkopf und komme gegen 15:00 an der Hedwigsquelle vorbei.

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (18. Juni 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ..da gibts noch die Dirk Gedächniss Rinne am Eichelberg  und den Dirk 5.1 Gedächniss Felgenbrecherbaumstumpf in Bruchsal.......



jaja, das waren noch Zeiten, schreit nach revival!!


----------



## andi1969 (18. Juni 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Berühmt.



Berüchtigt


----------



## Messerharry (18. Juni 2011)

man könnt auch mal wieder ein Bad Herranalb - Grünhütte - BM Revival starten


----------



## Deleted 4120 (18. Juni 2011)

Messerharry schrieb:


> man könnt auch mal wieder ein Bad Herranalb - Grünhütte - BM Revival starten



Pfannekuchen!!!







Gute Idee!!!!


----------



## andi1969 (18. Juni 2011)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Pfannekuchen!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Na dann Budder bei die Fische ihr Lutscher........ Tag  Datum  Uhrzeit *


----------



## iTom (19. Juni 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ..da gibts noch die Dirk Gedächniss Rinne am Eichelberg  und den Dirk 5.1 Gedächniss Felgenbrecherbaumstumpf in Bruchsal.......



...Steilhangpräriedrifter am Eichelberg, kann ich noch erwähnen

Evel Knievel der Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. Juni 2011)

Jetzt ist aber gut.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (19. Juni 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Na dann Budder bei die Fische ihr Lutscher........ Tag  Datum  Uhrzeit *



*Sa 06.08. 9:30 Bad Herrenalb!!! *Juli ist leider schon verplant! Wer kommt noch mit zum Heidelbeerpfannekuchenessen zur Grünhütte, wer macht den Guide, war schon sehr lange nicht mehr dort?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. Juni 2011)

pumuckl schrieb:


> *Sa 06.08. 9:30 Bad Herrenalb!!! *



Habs in den Küchenkalender eingetragen.


----------



## matou (19. Juni 2011)

So lange im voraus kann ja nichts schief gehen. 
Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Messerharry (20. Juni 2011)

Samstag iss Arbeitstag, zumindest halber!
Sonntag wäre mir lieber


----------



## robertj (21. Juni 2011)

Hat jemand am Donnerstag Lust auf eine Pfalztour?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. Juni 2011)

Ja, aber:

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuel...rhersage_details/?id=DE0007438&d=2&prev=3days

Bin teilweise aus Zucker. 

Was wäre der Plan?


----------



## snakebites (21. Juni 2011)

robertj schrieb:


> Hat jemand am Donnerstag Lust auf eine Pfalztour?



ICH!
Könnte allerdings erst gegen 12:00 starten.
Wie das Wetter werden soll ist mir egal. ;-)


----------



## henrietta (21. Juni 2011)

schickst Du Deine gaeste fort, wenn sie zu lange bleiben?


----------



## snakebites (21. Juni 2011)

henrietta schrieb:


> schickst Du Deine gaeste fort, wenn sie zu lange bleiben?



Auf keinen Fall!
Wer um 12:00 noch da ist wird mitgenommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (21. Juni 2011)

verstehe ich das jetzt so richtig , dass Henrietta ein Gast von Snakebite ist ?
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es natürlich nur zum Frühstück ist 

Grüße und schönes Wetter an HappyKadaver

LittleBoomer


----------



## robertj (21. Juni 2011)

@prof so lange hoch und runter wie gewünscht
@snakebites Wetter ist mir auch egal, früher wollte ich auch nicht los


----------



## Eike. (21. Juni 2011)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ja, aber:
> 
> http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuel...rhersage_details/?id=DE0007438&d=2&prev=3days
> 
> ...



Nimm einfach die Vorhersage: 
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/107240.html
Bloß gut, dass es so viele gibt, da findet jeder die richtige


----------



## LittleBoomer (21. Juni 2011)

Ich weiß es ist kein QuasselThreat, aber die zuverläßigste ist diese hier:
http://www.wetterspiegel.de/de/europa/deutschland/baden-wuerttemberg/14402x27-d1.html


----------



## Deleted 4120 (21. Juni 2011)

Super, da wären wir ja schon zu dritt   mehr nicht  , Eike, Andi und der Rest der brasilianischen wie Andi sagt Lutscher?? Bin ja nicht wirklich mehr aktuell wer sich zu z.Zt. trifft, von daher jeder der mit möchte ist herzlich eingeladen.

Ich werde Euch einfach nochmal zeitnaher daran erinnern  !!!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. Juni 2011)

Hab ich Nein gesagt? 

Also grad nochmal am SMDH die Stelle angeschaut und mir gedacht "demnächst verlerne ich laufen".

Nunja. Schulter ist gelb/blau aber abgesehen von etwas Verspannung gings blendend.

Bin also am Do mit am Start!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (21. Juni 2011)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Hab ich Nein gesagt?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. Juni 2011)

Wenn ihr heizt, müsst ihr halt warten.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (21. Juni 2011)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Wenn ihr heizt, müsst ihr halt warten.



Das mit dem heizen ist schon ein paar Tage her  !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dunkle.Materie (21. Juni 2011)

Was wollt Ihr den fahren? Gibt es schon einen genaueren Plan?


----------



## henrietta (21. Juni 2011)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Super, da wären wir ja schon zu dritt



zu viert  (runterfaller zaehlen nicht)


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Juni 2011)

Eine Möglichkeit ist Herrenalb - Dobel - Weithausplatz - Hahnenpfalzhütte - Grünhütte - Hohenlohe - Langmartskopf - Teufelsmühle - (Besame Mucho) - Risswasen - Herrenalb.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (21. Juni 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Eine Möglichkeit ist Herrenalb - Dobel - Weithausplatz - Hahnenpfalzhütte - Grünhütte - Hohenlohe - Langmartskopf - Teufelsmühle - (Besame Mucho) - Risswasen - Herrenalb.



Genau die Variante hatte ichauch im Kopf, wobei ich mir persönlich den BM sparen werde !!


----------



## henrietta (21. Juni 2011)

voll in der pfalz das alles


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. Juni 2011)

Dacht ich auch grad.
Trockener Sand wär mir lieber als matchiger Kram.
Wie kommt ihr jetzt auf einmal auf den Scharzwald?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## henrietta (21. Juni 2011)

zuviel kommunikation


----------



## Eike. (21. Juni 2011)

Da gehts darum. Lasst uns doch die Grünhüttentour im Brasilianerthread organisieren, dann kommt nicht ständig das laufende Tagesprogramm dazwischen.

Für Donnerstag vielleicht: Maikammer - Kalmit - Totenkopf - Hellerhütte - Kaisergarten - Lambrecht - Weinbiet - Wolfsburg - Neustadt. Muss mal nachschauen wieviel Höhenmeter das sind.


----------



## henrietta (21. Juni 2011)

höhengleich glaub ich


----------



## robertj (21. Juni 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Für Donnerstag vielleicht: Maikammer - Kalmit - Totenkopf - Hellerhütte - Kaisergarten - Lambrecht - Weinbiet - Wolfsburg - Neustadt. Muss mal nachschauen wieviel Höhenmeter das sind.



Da fehlt doch am Ende was 
Maikammer - Kalmit - Totenkopf - Hellerhütte - Kaisergarten - Lambrecht - Weinbiet - Wolfsburg - Neustadt - *Hohe Loog - Kalmit - Maikammer*


----------



## Eike. (22. Juni 2011)

Wer noch nicht genug hat kann meinetwegen auch noch eine große Runde über Stabenberg und Lambertskreuz dran hängen 



henrietta schrieb:


> höhengleich glaub ich



Das sowieso, zwischen höchstem und tiefstem Punkt sind ja gerademal 500m.


----------



## Rasender Robert (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

der Vorschlag für Donnerstag hört sich gut an, da komme ich mit in die Pfalz!

Robert


----------



## LittleBoomer (22. Juni 2011)

ich tät mitkommen wollen zu den Pfälzern. Falls Ihr mich mitnehmen tut? Ihr dürft ruhig ehrlich sein ;-)
In mein Auto passt noch eine Person, aber 5 Räder. 
Aber Ihr seit ja so Bahnfahrer...was für mich auch keine Prob ist.

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. Juni 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Für Donnerstag vielleicht: Maikammer - Kalmit - Totenkopf - Hellerhütte - *Kaisergarten - Lambrecht - Weinbiet - Wolfsburg* - Neustadt.



@henrietta
Zieh gutes Schuhwerk an, da gibts viel zu laufen.


----------



## matou (22. Juni 2011)

Ich dachte ihr geht dort radeln?!


----------



## Messerharry (22. Juni 2011)

Radwandern nennt sich des


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (22. Juni 2011)

Neee, dass ist radwandern...


----------



## Eike. (22. Juni 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Da gehts darum. Lasst uns doch die Grünhüttentour im Brasilianerthread organisieren, dann kommt nicht ständig das laufende Tagesprogramm dazwischen.
> 
> Für Donnerstag vielleicht: Maikammer - Kalmit - Totenkopf - Hellerhütte - Kaisergarten - Lambrecht - Weinbiet - Wolfsburg - Neustadt. Muss mal nachschauen wieviel Höhenmeter das sind.



Die Touraufzeichnung vom letzten Jahr sagt, dass das genau 1100hm sind.

@LittleBoomer
Klar, ist kein Rennen.


----------



## LittleBoomer (22. Juni 2011)

matou schrieb:


> Neee, dass ist radwandern...



nee, das würde ich ja schon als Himmelfahrtskommando bezeichnen...


----------



## henrietta (22. Juni 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> @henrietta
> Zieh gutes Schuhwerk an, da gibts viel zu laufen.


@dirk: meinste, ich muss dauernd laufen? mein rennrad traegt sich leichter... hm...


----------



## andi1969 (22. Juni 2011)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Super, da wären wir ja schon zu dritt   mehr nicht  , Eike, Andi und der Rest der brasilianischen wie Andi sagt Lutscher?? Bin ja nicht wirklich mehr aktuell wer sich zu z.Zt. trifft, von daher jeder der mit möchte ist herzlich eingeladen.
> 
> Ich werde Euch einfach nochmal zeitnaher daran erinnern  !!!


*
Schei.... Samstags/ Morgens 9.30 geht bei mir überhaupt nicht Felix *


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. Juni 2011)

henrietta schrieb:


> @dirk: meinste, ich muss dauernd laufen?



Ja

Beherzige das hier.


----------



## Rasender Robert (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

wann soll es denn morgen losgehen (mit welchem Zug)?

Robert


----------



## robertj (22. Juni 2011)

12:34 Abfahrt Karlsruhe Hbf


----------



## Rasender Robert (22. Juni 2011)

Ok, ich steige dann wie immer in Karlsruhe-Mühlburg zu!

Bis morgen
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (22. Juni 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ja
> 
> Beherzige das hier.



*Na mach das Mädsche ned so fertig Dirk so schlimm is die Pfalz auch nicht.....vielleicht sieht man sich ja Morgen drüben .......*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. Juni 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> so schlimm is die Pfalz auch nicht



Da wo Du fährst vielleicht.


----------



## JoB_X (23. Juni 2011)

da ich am liebsten schiebe und trage, würde ich auch in die Pfalz mitkommen. Gibts Gruppen Tickets? gr Jo


----------



## Eike. (23. Juni 2011)

Am besten wieder 12:15 am Fahrkartenautomaten treffen und schauen was an Tickets am günstigsten ist.


----------



## Messerharry (23. Juni 2011)

wann kommt ihr denn dann am Maikammer Parkplatz vorbei?
Bahn fahr ich ned, fahr lieber Bus


----------



## Eike. (23. Juni 2011)

Um 13:50

Wetterupdate: Im Moment sieht es zwar klasse aus aber für den Nachmittag besteht die Möglichkeit, dass doch was runter kommt. Also besser eine Regenjacke einpacken. Für singing in the rain ist es wahrscheinlich etwas kühl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Messerharry (23. Juni 2011)

13.50    fahrt ihr mit ner Bummelbahn?


----------



## Eike. (23. Juni 2011)

Nach maikammer fährt nur bummelhahn. Ankunft 13:37 + Anfahrt zum parkplatz


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. Juni 2011)

Ich bin doch nicht dabei aber für Fr und Sa zu haben!


----------



## w3rd (23. Juni 2011)

ich fuer sa/so


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. Juni 2011)

Ich werde Sonntag Abend ne Runde in den Sonnenuntergang drehen. Abfahrt irgendwo um 19.30 - bevorzugt Maikammer oder Neustadt. 

Lampe und Protektoren sind von Vorteil.


----------



## andi1969 (24. Juni 2011)

-


----------



## matou (24. Juni 2011)

1400hm sind bei 54km aber nicht allzu viel...muss wohl relativ flach gewesen sein...oder was möchtest du uns sagen!?


----------



## andi1969 (24. Juni 2011)

-


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. Juni 2011)

Hi zusammen,

falls noch einer brückentagfrei hat ...

Ich fahr mit dem 10:34 Zug nach Maikammer und dann Kalmit und dann mal schaun.

Falls jemand mit mag, Bitte per PN (oder auch hier) Bescheid geben. Ich freue mich über Mitfahrer.

Um 10:25 bin ich am Hbf-KA und zieh ne Karte am Automaten.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. Juni 2011)

Huhu,

habt Maikammer, Kalmit, Hohe Log, Neustadt, Weinbiet, Teufelsfelsen, Lamprecht, Neustadt verpasst. Gerade noch rechtzeitig vor dem Regen in den Zug gehüpft. Fein wars.

Was passiert Morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasender Robert (24. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

hier ist men Plan für morgen: Abfahrt ab Karlsruhe Hbf um 15:09 nach Bühl, d.h. Tourstart dort um 15:36. Es geht zur Hornisgrinde und dann über die Trails runter nach Lauf. Rückfahrt mit der Bahn ist für 19:21 anvisiert.

Insgesamt ca. 35-40km mit gut 1000hm.

Robert


----------



## w3rd (24. Juni 2011)

yeeeees perfekt. da hab ich bock drauf morgen! kann ich mit?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. Juni 2011)

Manuel, du schummelst beim Bike! Traust du dich nicht zu sagen das du ein LITEV.... (ich brings nicht über die Lippen. ) hast?

@Robert: Hmm, so spät.  Was mach ich nur den ganzen Tag? Überlegen ob ich mit will, stimmt. Also: Mal schaun.


----------



## w3rd (24. Juni 2011)

ja ich schummel. das Utopia lebt schon lang nimmer


----------



## Rasender Robert (24. Juni 2011)

w3rd schrieb:


> yeeeees perfekt. da hab ich bock drauf morgen! kann ich mit?



Natürlich darfst du mit  , sonst würde ich es ja nicht ausschreiben. Du solltest die 1000hm bergauf problemlos schaffen, und bergab ist der Trail bis auf die ersten 300hm einfach aber mit viel Flow.

Bis morgen!
Robert


----------



## w3rd (24. Juni 2011)

ach so 1000hm hoch  
dachte ab mummelsee  
meine reisegeschwindigkeit bei 1000hm liegt so bei 5km/h... 
deine name ist da schon bissl einschüchternd. Den weg runter kenn ich schon


----------



## Rasender Robert (25. Juni 2011)

w3rd schrieb:


> ach so 1000hm hoch
> dachte ab mummelsee
> meine reisegeschwindigkeit bei 1000hm liegt so bei 5km/h...
> deine name ist da schon bissl einschüchternd. Den weg runter kenn ich schon



Nein, es geht schon von Bühl aus nach oben.

Dein Tempo kannst du am besten einschätzen. Ich habe heute keine Ambitionen, Rekorde im Uphill aufzustellen, allerdings sollte ein normal-gemütliches Tempo (500-600 hm/Stunde) ohne viele Pausen schon drin sein.

Robert


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. Juni 2011)

Hoi,

Stehe um 14:55 am Automaten, da kein Ticket. Wer braucht noch?

Auf Manuel, nicht pienzen.


----------



## Rasender Robert (25. Juni 2011)

Ich habe schon ein Ticket. Bis nachher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w3rd (25. Juni 2011)

jo okay. bis später!
zu dritt? wasn hier überhaupt los... wochenende und 3 leute fahren zur hornisgrinde?


----------



## Jan89 (25. Juni 2011)

Hi mal ne frage wann seid ihr ungefähr dann auf der hornisgrinde?


----------



## Rasender Robert (25. Juni 2011)

Jan89 schrieb:


> Hi mal ne frage wann seid ihr ungefähr dann auf der hornisgrinde?



ich schätze mal 1,5, eher 2 Stunden nach Tourstart ... also gegen 17:30 - 17:45


----------



## Jan89 (25. Juni 2011)

alles klar 
dann bin ich dabei aber nur bis zur hornisgrinde 
weil danach ist mein plan westweg über Unterstmatt, Badener Höhe nach Forbach
hoffe das ist ok, wenn ich nur nen teil mit euch fahre 
bis dann


----------



## w3rd (25. Juni 2011)

geil wars. danke  ich bin so am sack wie lange ned mehr.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. Juni 2011)

Hihi, kaum aus dem Zug und schon das Handy gezückt.

Ja, supi Sache. Danke Robert fürs Leiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robertj (25. Juni 2011)

Ist für morgen schon was geplant?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. Juni 2011)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, was zusammen zu kurbeln, aber morgen muss es entspannt werden für mich. Ich hab schon 3000hm voll diese Woche und bin etwas platt. Und wenns erst am Mittag los gehts solls mir recht sein.


----------



## robertj (25. Juni 2011)

gegen 14h würde ich starten, 1000hm, Pfalz?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. Juni 2011)

Hi,

Erst mal drüber schlafen.  Aber prinzipiell ja. Gut Nacht.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Juni 2011)

@robert:

Wo willste den heute fahren ohne 100 Wanderer aufzuspiessen? Es ist ja Sonntag. 

Meine Beine sagen wirklich gemütlich und gegen ne Apfelsaftschorle oder nen Kuchen zwischendrin hab ich garantiert nix. 

Sonntagsausflug halt.

Passt das für dich noch? Wenn ja, wann, wo.


----------



## robertj (26. Juni 2011)

Neustadt - Hellerhütte - Apfelschorle - Kaisergarten - Lambrecht - Weingebiet - Kuchen - Neustadt

Ich fahre mit dem Auto, soll ich dich in KA aufsammeln? Start in Neustadt gegen 14h.


----------



## Jan89 (26. Juni 2011)

hi hättest du vll noch ne 2 mitfahrgelegenheit?
alternativ könnte ich auch mit dem zug nach neustadt fahren 
Gruß Jan


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Juni 2011)

Dabei.

Gerne auto mitfahrend. Das wäre so 13:15 los, oder? 

Wenn du keine zwei reinkriegst fahr ich gern mit Jan per zu, sofern der auch kein ticket hat, sonst wärs doof. 

Schick mal ne Mail mit deiner handynr.


----------



## Jan89 (26. Juni 2011)

also semesterticket habe ich


----------



## robertj (26. Juni 2011)

13:15h hinten am Hbf KA.
Ich habe einen Träger auf der Anhängerkupplung (2) + 1 Rad im Auto, sollte gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Juni 2011)

Spitze. Ich werde da sein. Bis denn.


----------



## Jan89 (26. Juni 2011)

alles klar bis dann


----------



## Dunkle.Materie (26. Juni 2011)

Moin,

ich wollte mal fragen ob noch jemand Lust hat eine Abendrunde am Wattkopf zu fahren, mit Licht wohl da ich erst weg kann wenn meine Rasselbande wieder zu Hause ist (Die schauen sind Nigeria - Frankreich an)
Wird sicher 2030-2130.


----------



## murmel2 (27. Juni 2011)

hey Dunkle.Materie,

ich wäre dabei wenn es eine gemütliche Runde wird...  Schaffst du 2100 an der Kaiseeiche?

Grüße

edit. Sehe grad- das war gestern...
Für Kurzentschlossene, ich bin 2030 an der kaisereiche


----------



## Dunkle.Materie (27. Juni 2011)

Hi murmel2,

ich werde wohl am Freitag Abend wieder am Wattkopf fahren.
Peile hier so 2030-2045 als Startzeitpunkt an.
Und es wird dann auf jeden Fall eine gemütliche Runde


----------



## murmel2 (29. Juni 2011)

Fr Abend ist eher schlecht bei mir. Vll klappt es irgendwann am Wochenende...


----------



## w3rd (1. Juli 2011)

morgen was geplant? gern auch ne tagestour. jmd bock?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. Juli 2011)

Wäre dabei. Nass = Pfalz wäre mein Favorit. Aber eigentlich ists mir wurst.


----------



## w3rd (1. Juli 2011)

nass = pfalz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. Juli 2011)

Wenns nass war, ist mir die Pfalz lieber als der Schwarzwald, da weniger Dreck und weniger rutschig (meist).

Und nass würde ich das, was die letzten Stunden passiert ist, nennen.


----------



## w3rd (1. Juli 2011)

ach so. hm ja. mir is wurscht. hoffe mal das trocknet noch bissl bis morgen


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. Juli 2011)

Das Wetter morgen wird nett.

Irgendwann zwischen 11 und 13 in KA in den Zug und nach Maikammer.

Kalmit, Loog, Neustadt.

Dann entweder

Hellerhütte, Kaisergarten, Neustadt

oder

Weinbiet, Wolfsburg, Neustadt

Müssten jweils so 800hm rum sein denke ich. Ausbaubar, je nach Wunsch.

Ausser Manuel noch jemand?


----------



## w3rd (2. Juli 2011)

ähm was heißt denn jeweils?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (2. Juli 2011)

Egal welche der beiden Wege mann nimmt, es sind insgesammt ca. 800hm.

Würde es dir um 11:34 in Ka noch gut reichen?


----------



## w3rd (2. Juli 2011)

ich schau mal. bin in karlsdorf und muss noch heim kurz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (2. Juli 2011)

Gib mir halt rechtzeitig bescheid. Will ja sonst wohl keiner mit.


----------



## w3rd (2. Juli 2011)

schaffs nich wann der naechste? geht da wieder so n ticket?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (2. Juli 2011)

Die nÃ¤chste ist 12:34. Das is fÃ¼r mich auch ok.

Ticket ist das gleiche wie nach BÃ¼hl. Regio fÃ¼r 5 Personen. 14,50â¬ oder so.

WÃ¤re klasse, wenn du das ziehen kÃ¶nntest.


----------



## w3rd (2. Juli 2011)

mach ich 12:34 passt


----------



## dietercrouch (2. Juli 2011)

hi hab mich kurzfristig entschlossen morgen ne runde um bad herrenalb zu drehen, da ich relativ neu hier in der gegend bin, werd ich wohl eine route nachfahren, außer jemand schließt sich an, der sich auskennt. bisher geplant ist: bad herrenalb, bernstein, teufelsmüle, grünhütte, bad herrenalb. bin auch bereit was anderes zu fahren, sollte halt nicht viel über 1500 hm gehen aber auch nicht viel drunter.

fast vergessen, würd gegen halb 12 in bad herrenalb starten


----------



## Dunkle.Materie (5. Juli 2011)

Moin, ist zwar ziemlich OT meine Frage, bitte trotzdem lesen

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Päarchen SPD Cleats, ich brauche die für eine Spiroergometrie nächsten Montag 11.7. für ne Stunde.
Wenn jemand also noch irgendwas in der Schublade liegen hat und die für einen Tag entbehren könnte, wäre das echt super.
Ich hol das Zeug natürlich ab und bringe es wieder zurück.


----------



## benzinkanister (5. Juli 2011)

meinst du nur die kleinen adapterstückchen, die man an den schuh schraubt, den schuh oder die pedale?
ich habe zumindest noch ein paar shimani klickpedale, ob ich die adapterteile hab weiss ich nicht genau.

gruß


----------



## Dunkle.Materie (5. Juli 2011)

Ich mein die plättchen für unter die Schuhe.


----------



## henrietta (6. Juli 2011)

flats sind eh cooler - aber das bringt dem doktor wohl nix...


----------



## Dunkle.Materie (6. Juli 2011)

Nope, das bringt an dieser Stelle nichts.

BTW, irgend jemand Lust heute Abend zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. Juli 2011)

Wenn Du nach Neustadt/Gimmeldingen kommst, gerne.

Ich fahr da um 17:15 ab.

Zweimal übers Weinbiet - zweimal roter Punkt runter, einmal zur Burg, einmal ins Benjental.

ca. 25 km und 800 hm - Abwärts schöne Trails.


----------



## Dunkle.Materie (6. Juli 2011)

Leider keine Chance, habe gerade erfahren das mein Kleiner wieder heftig Fieber hat. Das heisst da heute Mittwoch ist werde ich mal wieder den Kinderärztlichen Notdienst aufsuchen müssen.

Das heisst dann Lampe raus und später auf die Piste.


----------



## Eike. (6. Juli 2011)

Heute abend Hornisgrinde. Abfahrt mit der Bahn in Karlsruhe um 17:09 bzw. in Bühl um 17:40. Drei Plätze auf einem Gruppenticket wären auch noch frei.


----------



## chrisle (7. Juli 2011)

Es ist zwar erst Donnerstag, aber:
Irgendwas am Wochenende geplant? Würde mich gerne mal anschließen - bisher hat es irgendwie nie geklappt.


----------



## altes-kind (7. Juli 2011)

Ich wäre am WE auch mal wieder dabei...


----------



## Eike. (7. Juli 2011)

Mal abwarten was das wetter macht. An mindestens einem tag will ich aber sowieso eine rennradtour machen. Falls da jemand Bock hat...


----------



## kermit* (7. Juli 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> An mindestens einem tag will ich aber sowieso eine rennradtour machen. Falls da jemand Bock hat...


Ach Eike, sag doch sowas nicht 

Würde gern mal wieder in die Pfalz gehen, max. 1000 - 1300 hm, trailmaximiert bergab selbstverständlich 
Prinzipiell wäre mir Sonntag lieber.

Wenn sich kein Guide findet, würde ich wahrscheinlich von Maikammer über Hohe Loog, Zigeunerfelsen, Kalmit düsen.


----------



## Lockenghost (7. Juli 2011)

Sonntag und Pfalz würde bei mir auch gut passen, allerdings komm ich nicht allzu früh los... Ich kann nicht genau sagen, wann ich los könnte, von daher würde ich mich einfach anschließen, wenn ichs zeitlich schaff, sonst später ne Runde drehen.


----------



## Ffox1 (7. Juli 2011)

Hallo, 

Fährt heute Abend jemand eine Runde am Wattkopf? Wenn ja würde ich eventuell mitfahren wollte so um 17.30 bis 18 Uhr in der Oststadt starten.
Gruß Till


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzinkanister (7. Juli 2011)

ach schade, dass ihr gestern schon zur hornisgrinde seid. ich habe leider klausurbedingt nur heute zeit ab 17 Uhr.
dann wirds warscheinlich der Wattkopf so ab 17:30 an der Hedwigsquelle, kanns aber noch nicht genau sagen ffox. wird vllt auch +-30 minuten.

wenns euch heute nochmal auf die hornisgrinde treibt sagt bitte bescheid 
ich brauche da erst mal nen guide bevor ich da herumirre glaube ich!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. Juli 2011)

Hornisgrinde würde ich heute nicht empfehlen. Gewitter mit viel Regen genau im passenden Zeitrahmen und morgen ists dann leider nass.


----------



## benzinkanister (7. Juli 2011)

okay danke, dann eben schlammschlacht am wildschweingehege


----------



## Ffox1 (7. Juli 2011)

Also einfach mal abwarten wie das Wetter gegen 17 Uhr ist bei vielleicht hält's ja doch bis jetzt sieht's zumindest hier in Pforzheim noch nicht soo schlecht aus. Parkplatz an der Hedwigsquelle schaffe ich aber auf keinen Fall um 17.30 uhr


----------



## chrisle (7. Juli 2011)

Mir passt der Samstag besser - findet sich da noch jemand?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. Juli 2011)

Für eine 1000-1500hm Pfalzung wäre ich am Samstag zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w3rd (7. Juli 2011)

sa wär ich vlcht dabei je nach wetter


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Juli 2011)

.


----------



## chrisle (8. Juli 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> .




Guter Punkt. Ich denke damit hast du vollkommen Recht 

Kommt fuer euch Samstags-fahrer nur Pfalz in Frage? 
Fahrt ihr gemütlich oder schnell? Bei 1000-1500hm muss man mir schon genug Zeit lassen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. Juli 2011)

chrisle:

Manuel und ich sind definitiv keine Heizer.

Samstags ist es früh gut Wetter und wird Abends schlechter.

Soll mir recht sein, ich würde für einen relativ frühen Start ab KA Bhf stimmen.

10:07 wäre aus meiner Sicht ok.


----------



## chrisle (8. Juli 2011)

Klingt gut. War 2 x in der pfalz, immer von Neustadt aus kalmit, hohe loog. Letztes mal filmreif vor einen Baum gefahren, daher ist ein verkrampfter Fahrstil zu erwarten. 
Wie wärs wenn wir mit dem Auto fahren? Komme ja eh von BAD.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Juli 2011)

chrisle schrieb:


> Guter Punkt. Ich denke damit hast du vollkommen Recht



Danke - endlich erkennt das mal jemand.


----------



## murmel2 (8. Juli 2011)

Sa Pfalz wäre ich auch mal wieder dabei!


----------



## chrisle (8. Juli 2011)

chrisle schrieb:


> Klingt gut. War 2 x in der pfalz, immer von Neustadt aus kalmit, hohe loog. Letztes mal filmreif vor einen Baum gefahren, daher ist ein verkrampfter Fahrstil zu erwarten.
> Wie wärs wenn wir mit dem Auto fahren? Komme ja eh von BAD.



Ich kann 2 Leute und 2 Bikes mitnehmen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. Juli 2011)

Also ich melde mich mal an fürn Autoplatz, da kein Studiticket.


----------



## chrisle (8. Juli 2011)

chrisle schrieb:


> Klingt gut. War 2 x in der pfalz, immer von Neustadt aus kalmit, hohe loog. Letztes mal filmreif vor einen Baum gefahren, daher ist ein verkrampfter Fahrstil zu erwarten.
> Wie wärs wenn wir mit dem Auto fahren? Komme ja eh von BAD.





Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Also ich melde mich mal an fürn Autoplatz, da kein Studiticket.



Ok!
Schick mir mal ne PN mit deiner Handy Nr usw
Noch einer ohne Fahrschein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w3rd (8. Juli 2011)

jap ich


----------



## infola (8. Juli 2011)

Ich würde morgen ebenfalls gerne mit in die Pfalz. Studiticket ist vorhanden, kann also Bahnfahren.


----------



## kermit* (8. Juli 2011)

Von wo aus startet ihr und was habt ihr vor?
Da am SO das Wetter tatsächlich eher bäh ist, würde ich morgen evtl. mitkommen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. Juli 2011)

Neustadt, Weinbiet, Kalmit, ...

Irgendwas 1000-1500hm.


----------



## chrisle (8. Juli 2011)

w3rd schrieb:


> jap ich



Dann bitte auch 1 x PN mit Handy Nr und Kontaktdaten 

@Prof: mach du das bitte auch mal, damit wir einen Treffpunkt ausmachen können. Neustadt klingt gut, da kann ich prima am Ende vom Trail parken.


----------



## murmel2 (8. Juli 2011)

Noch ein PLatz im Auto ist sicher nicht frei, deshalb werde ich mit dem Zug vom Ka Hbf starten. Brauchen wir nur noch einen genauen Treffpunkt + Zeit


----------



## chrisle (8. Juli 2011)

murmel2 schrieb:


> Noch ein PLatz im Auto ist sicher nicht frei, deshalb werde ich mit dem Zug vom Ka Hbf starten. Brauchen wir nur noch einen genauen Treffpunkt + Zeit



Hm. Wenn man 2 Bikes in den Kofferraum (Kombi) bekommt evtl. schon
Kommt auf den Federweg und die Rahmengröße an. Ich stells mir etwas schwierig vor, habs aber noch nicht ausprobiert.  Könnte man ggf. ja davon abhängig machen, ob du alleine Bahnfahren musst oder nicht. 
Kermit muss ja auch irgendwie dahin kommen.


----------



## murmel2 (8. Juli 2011)

ja, dann fahre ich einfach mit dem Zug. Hatte schon öfter Probleme das Rad in den Kofferraum zu bekommen. Was haltet ihr von Treffpunkt 10:00 in Neustadt? Dann könnte man den zug 9:07 von Ka hbf nehmen, oder ist das zu früh?
@kermit, fährst du auch von KA?


----------



## chrisle (8. Juli 2011)

Ne Stunde später wär mir lieber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel2 (8. Juli 2011)

ok. Dann sagen wir 10:07 von KA und 11:00 in Neustadt


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. Juli 2011)

Hi,

Ich würde sagen knapp nach 11 (das sollte den Zugfahrern reichen) am Parkplatz zum Schwimmbad/Sportplatz in Neustadt.

Dann Weinbiet, Blauer Punkt, Teufensfelsen, Lamprecht, dann muss ich jetzt noch ne Strecke hoch ohne wilde Trails über Hellerhütte, Totenkopfhütte, Kalmit zusammenklicken (ausser jemand schickt mir nen passenden Track), dann Hohe Loog, Nollenkopf, Neustadt.

Nagelt mich nicht fest, aber sollten so 1500hm sein.


----------



## chrisle (8. Juli 2011)

Kann man da gut + kostenlos parken?
Ggf. müsst ihr mich die letzten 500HM halt hochtragen 

Nehme mein Garmin auch mit. 

@Murmel: Vergiss meine PN mit dem Treffpunkt


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. Juli 2011)

@Manuel:

Treffpunkt für uns zwei Mitfahrer ist 9:45 hinter dem Hauptbahnhof.


----------



## chrisle (8. Juli 2011)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> @Manuel:
> 
> Treffpunkt für uns zwei Mitfahrer ist 9:45 hinter dem Hauptbahnhof.



Genau, klingt aber irgendwie verrucht 
Wenn mir irgendetwas komisch vorkommt hau ich ab


----------



## JoB_X (8. Juli 2011)

ggf würde ich auch mitfahren, falls ich den Zug kriege. Grüße Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (8. Juli 2011)

Nebenan bei den abgefaulten Eiern tut sich mal wieder nichts also bin ich morgen auch dabei. Mit neuem Hinterrad (passenderweise eine Sun _SOS_ Felge) das sich wieder auf einen Freiheitsgrad beschränkt 
Die Bahnfahrer sollten nicht erst direkt vor der Abfahrt des Zuges am Gleis sein sondern schon etwas früher. Dann ist es nämlich erheblich stressfreier die Räder zu verstauen und man muss auch nicht an den Stationen zwischendurch ständig jemanden raus lassen.
Die üblichen Tarifhinweise: Wer ein KVV Netzticket (also zB einen Studentenausweis) hat braucht eine Übergangskarte (NICHT Anschlusskarte) Ü1.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. Juli 2011)

Eike, du kennst dich doch blendend aus.

Dann brauch ich mir jetzt keinen Kopf machen wie wir aus Lamprecht relativ stressfrei wieder auf die Kalmit hoch kommen, oder?

Dann spar ich mir das zusammenklicken eines Tracks nämlich.


----------



## Eike. (8. Juli 2011)

Ich bin zwar sorum da noch nicht unterwegs gewesen aber der rote Balken sollte uns entspannt zur Hellerhütte bringen.


----------



## chrisle (8. Juli 2011)

Super, dann sind wir ja eine richtig große Truppe.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. Juli 2011)

Das wird laaangsam.


----------



## w3rd (8. Juli 2011)

was meint ihr denn wann wir dann wieder in ka sind? darf nicht so spät werden... Holger du kennst ja mein tempo


----------



## Eike. (8. Juli 2011)

Hab die Tour im LMB eingetragen. Da steht auch meine Handynummer falls sich jemand ganz kurzfristig entscheidet oder sonstwas dringendes ist.

@Tempo: Vor 18 uhr würde ich in Karlsruhe nichts planen. Wers eilig hat kann aber auch nach der ersten Hälfte aussteigen und von Lambrecht nach Neustadt zurückfahren.


----------



## infola (8. Juli 2011)

Da ich ja grundsätzlich zu spät oder auf den letzten Drücker komme, wann sollten sich die Zugfahrer denn treffen um ein entspanntes Einladen zu garantieren?


----------



## Eike. (8. Juli 2011)

Der Zug kommt um 9:54 an. Ich denke, dass morgen recht viel los sein wird weil die Wettervorhersage für Sonntag nicht gut ist.


----------



## w3rd (8. Juli 2011)

hm 18:00.. das muss ich erst mal noch abklären


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel2 (8. Juli 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Der Zug kommt um 9:54 an. Ich denke, dass morgen recht viel los sein wird weil die Wettervorhersage für Sonntag nicht gut ist.



Dann würde ich vorschlagen dass wir uns einfach 9:45 an den Fahrkartenautomaten treffen... 

Ich brauch auch noch ne Karte und vll kommen wir mit nem Gruppenticket irgendwie günstiger weg. Eike du kennst dich doch damit blendend aus


----------



## Ffox1 (8. Juli 2011)

Wäre auch gerne mitgefahren aber da ich um 14 Uhr wieder in Karlsruhe sein muss wird das leider nichts. Fahr dann morgen einfach gegen 8 mit dem Auto nach Maikammer und fahr dort ein bisschen alleine den Kalmit hoch.

@ Eike: Kannst du mir kurz sagen welche Wege wir letztes mal gefahren sind hab mir nämlich eine Karte gekauft, dann könnte ich die Wanderwege nochvollziehen und mir eine Route zusammenstellen die ich in 4,5 h schaffe.
Vielleicht treff ich euch ja unterwegs irgendwo.

Gruss Till


----------



## Eike. (8. Juli 2011)

@Tickets
Ab zwei Personen lohnt sich das RegioXplus fÃ¼r bis zu 5 Leute. Bei nur einem ist es mit der Bahncard50 gÃ¼nstiger normale Tickets zu lÃ¶sen, ansonsten ein KVV Tagesticket+Ãbergangskarte. Falls Jo kommt seit ihr ja schon zu zweit und ich wÃ¼rde meine 4,50â¬ fÃ¼r die Zusatzkarten die ich sonst brauche auch beisteuern.

@Till
Kommt per PN.


----------



## matou (8. Juli 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Mit neuem Hinterrad (passenderweise eine Sun _SOS_ Felge) das sich wieder auf einen Freiheitsgrad beschränkt



Ist dein Actionsports LRS jetzt auch defekt?


----------



## Eike. (8. Juli 2011)

In dem Fall kann man ihm noch nichtmal einen Vorwurf machen. Bei einem 200x5cm "ast" mit reichlich Schwung hätte wahrscheinlich jedes laufrad die Speichen gestreckt.


----------



## kermit* (8. Juli 2011)

Bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich dabei bin. 
Wenn ich rechtzeitig aufwache, bin ich um 11 am Schwimmbadparkplatz, aber wartet sonst nicht auf mich.


----------



## matou (9. Juli 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> In dem Fall kann man ihm noch nichtmal einen Vorwurf machen. Bei einem 200x5cm "ast" mit reichlich Schwung hätte wahrscheinlich jedes laufrad die Speichen gestreckt.



Ähm ok, da wär jedes Rad platt...das nächste Mal die Messerspeichen anschleifen. 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## chrisle (9. Juli 2011)

So ich fahr gleich los. Wir sehen uns in Karlsruhe bzw. Neustadt.


----------



## mech (9. Juli 2011)

hi zusammen,
Feierabendrunde am Montag:
snakebites und ich würden um 1739 von KA Hbf Richtung Bühl starten.
von dort dann auf die Hornisgrinde und nach Forbach. Lampenpflicht. ;-)
Mitfahrer willkommen...
Grüße
mech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robertj (9. Juli 2011)

Morgen (So) Nachmittag so ab 14h jemand Lust auf eine flotte Pfalz Runde?


----------



## Eike. (9. Juli 2011)

War Ein sehr geiler Tag heute, danke an die Mitfahrer, war eine klasse Truppe. 
Morgen geht's bei mir wenn überhaupt mit dem Renner raus, bei der Wettervorhersage glaube ich aber nicht daran. 
Gruß, der Nichtguide


----------



## murmel2 (9. Juli 2011)

Fande es auch sehr gut! Nette Truppe und danke an den "guide"


----------



## chrisle (9. Juli 2011)

Schließe mich an - super Leute, super Tour 
Gerne wieder.


----------



## Lockenghost (10. Juli 2011)

robertj schrieb:


> Morgen (So) Nachmittag so ab 14h jemand Lust auf eine flotte Pfalz Runde?



Wie flott willst du denn unterwegs sein und ginge es bei dir auch früher?

Mein Mitbewohner und ich wollen nachher noch in die Pfalz fahren, aber ich glaub, gegen später wirds regentechnisch nicht mehr so toll. Ich weiß auch nicht, wie schnell er unterwegs ist, dein "flott" kenn ich ja schon


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. Juli 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> War Ein sehr geiler Tag heute, danke an die Mitfahrer, war eine klasse Truppe.
> Morgen geht's bei mir wenn überhaupt mit dem Renner raus, bei der Wettervorhersage glaube ich aber nicht daran.
> Gruß, der Nichtguide


(nod)
Thx für den feinen Tag, Meute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robertj (10. Juli 2011)

@Lockenghost etwas schneller als die normalen Touren, aber vor 14h schaffe ich es auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Lockenghost (10. Juli 2011)

Ich glaub, dann fahren wir besser alleine und lassen es gemütlich angehen... Bin wannanders bestimmt mal wieder für ne flotte Tour zu haben 

Für kurzentschlossene: 11:34 Abfahrt am Karlsruher HBF, kleine Pfalztour, eher gemütliches Tempo bergauf, spaßig runter. Weiß noch nicht genau, wie viele HM das werden, schaun wir mal...
KVV-Ticket wird reichen. wetterfest sein/wetterfeste Kleidung von Vorteil


----------



## bikandy (10. Juli 2011)

Gibt es hier jdn, der im MTB-Club Karlsruhe Mitglied ist und zufällig am Dienstag den Trail Bernstein --> Hörden gefahren ist? 
Hätte mal 1-2 Fragen bezüglich der Mitgliedschaft...


----------



## overkill_KA (11. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand von euch einen X7 Trigger 2-Fach übrig?

Gerne auch als Tausch gegen irgendwas von mir 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/500/ppuser/146403


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. Juli 2011)

Hat am Samstag Spätnachmittag/Abend jemand was geplant? Ich würde mich evtl. dranhängen.


----------



## Rasender Robert (13. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

wenn:
UPS morgen früh meine Federgabel bringt
ich mich beim Einbauen nicht zu blöd anstelle
es nicht regnet



Dann fahre ich morgen eine Pfalz-Tour: Start wird am frühen Nachmittag (vielleicht 14:00 oder 15:00) in Maikammer sein. Eine genaue Startzeit und auch den dazugehörigen Zug gebe ich morgen vormittag noch an.

Geplante Strecke: Maikammer-Kalmit-Hellerhütte-Neustadt-Weinbiet-Neustadt-Kalmit-Maikammer. Das werden ca 1500-1700hm auf 40-45km. Tempo bergauf: Kein Rennen, aber schon zügig.

Viele Grüße

Robert


----------



## .ExE (13. Juli 2011)

bikandy schrieb:


> Gibt es hier jdn, der im MTB-Club Karlsruhe Mitglied ist und zufällig am Dienstag den Trail Bernstein --> Hörden gefahren ist?
> Hätte mal 1-2 Fragen bezüglich der Mitgliedschaft...


Ich bin zwar an besagtem Dienstag nicht dabei gewesen, aber ich bin Mitglied im Club, evtl. kann ich dir deine Fragen also beantworten ;-)


----------



## Rasender Robert (14. Juli 2011)

Leider ist bei mir noch kein UPS-Mensch aufgetaucht, sodass ich heute wohl nicht in die Pfalz fahren werde und die Tour absagen muss.

Robert


----------



## hoohoo88 (14. Juli 2011)

Will auch mitfahren am Samstag, falls es ein Tour gibt =)


----------



## snakebites (15. Juli 2011)

Ich würde gerne morgen Nachmittag in bester Gesellschaft geländeradeln. 

Folgende Möglichkeiten könnte ich mir bei Anreise mit öffentlichem Nahverkehr vorstellen:

[a] von Bühl über teilweise recht ruppige Trailperlen ins Murgtal - sollten 45 km bei 1500 hm sein. Vom Timing wäre es gegen Abend wegen der abnehmenden Rotsockendichte und der Sonnenuntergangsromantik optimal, falls Beleuchtung vorhanden gerne auch als Teilnightride.

* Trailrunde in der Pfalz mit ca. 45 km bei 1000-1500 hm von Bad Bergzabern oder von Maikammer aus. Details müssten noch geplant werden.

Wer mag mit?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. Juli 2011)

snakebites schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne morgen Nachmittag in bester Gesellschaft geländeradeln.
> 
> Folgende Möglichkeiten könnte ich mir bei Anreise mit öffentlichem Nahverkehr vorstellen:
> 
> ...


*

Ich könnte Dir  anbieten, wobei Du bis Neustadt/Bahnhof fahren und dann zum Gemüsehändler radeln müßtest - was aber nur ca. 10 Minuten vom Bahnhof aus sind.

Heute Abend wenn ich meine Karte wieder habe, würde ich posten wo genau die Rund lang geht.

Fahrtzeit ca. 3-4 Stunden - 800hm - 2 Berge - Trails abwärts und Start zwischen 16 und 17 Uhr.*


----------



## murmel2 (15. Juli 2011)

bei Variante * wäre ich auch dabei. OBwohl ich gern früher starten würden und dann in Richtg. 1000-1500 hm *


----------



## hoohoo88 (15. Juli 2011)

Bin auch dabei. Wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. Juli 2011)

murmel2 schrieb:


> bei Variante * wäre ich auch dabei. OBwohl ich gern früher starten würden und dann in Richtg. 1000-1500 hm *


*

Über früher starten können wir noch reden... 

Möglich wäre:

Gemüsehändler - Kaltenbrunnertal - Hellerhütte - Kaisergarten - Neustadt - Weinbiet - Wolfsburg - Gemüsehändler  --> das sollte > 1000 hm sein.*


----------



## murmel2 (15. Juli 2011)

klingt gut. Ich würde von KA Hbf starten. Falls sich jmd anschließt könnte man sicher wieder ein Bahnticket teilen. 

@Dirk, welche Uhrzeit ist denn für dich noch i.O.?


----------



## snakebites (15. Juli 2011)

@ Dirk Says: Vielen Dank für das Angebot.  Ich würde gerne früher starten (12:34 @ Ka Hbf) und eine länge Tour fahren. Die Kaisergarten-Wolfsburg ist wunderhüpsch, allerdings wäre das bei mir das dritte mal in Folge und einer Alternative nicht abgeneigt. 

@ hoo & murmel: Fahrkartenteilen wäre prima. Wann wollt ihr starten?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. Juli 2011)

Wir können das ja auch so planen, dass ich zu euch dazustoße, wenn Ihr mir sagt, wo.

Denn vor 3 komm ich daheim nicht weg.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. Juli 2011)

Hoi. 

Ich wäre wohl auch mit dabei. 

Gerne so um 11 bis 13 Uhr los. 

Brauche auch ein Ticket. 

Achja, die Neustadt-Aktion.

Wann?


----------



## w3rd (15. Juli 2011)

wenn noch ein bremser mitkommt würd ich auch gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoohoo88 (15. Juli 2011)

Nachmittag ab 2 waere besser fuer mich. Ich kann mich mit euch am KA HBF, brauche aber keine Karte falls wir innerhalb der KVV Gebiet fahren. 

Vincent


----------



## murmel2 (15. Juli 2011)

so 11 bis 13 bin ich dafür. Anstatt 12:34 @ Ka Hbf fände ich den 12:07 bzw. 13:07 jedoch besser da es nen RE ist und keine RB...


----------



## Eike. (15. Juli 2011)

Bei dem 12:07 wäre ich wohl auch dabei.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. Juli 2011)

1207 wär mir recht. Wenn die Truppe wieder groß wird, wird das Tempo eh fair.


----------



## hoohoo88 (15. Juli 2011)

13:07 oder 12:07?


----------



## snakebites (15. Juli 2011)

@ Dirk Says: wir können uns gerne unterwegs treffen - sag an wann
@ all: Ich kann erst >12:30 am Hbf sein - passend für die 13:07er Bahn. Der Treffpunkt für die Fahrkartenlosen wäre 12:45 bei den Automaten.
@ murmel: RB ist nicht so schlecht: 7 min schneller ohne umsteigen! Die eingesparte Zeit reicht für eine Schorle auf der Kerwe in Maikammer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoohoo88 (15. Juli 2011)

ok. ich werde um gegen 12.30 da sein bei Haupteingang mit meinem Cannondale. Bis morgen


----------



## murmel2 (15. Juli 2011)

ok, also den 13:07? Dann bin ich auch 12:45 am Automaten


----------



## henrietta (16. Juli 2011)

vorsicht bremser: ja dann geh ich wohl auch mit, was?  (brauche kein ticket) 

n8 allerseits!


----------



## Eike. (16. Juli 2011)

Wenn alle meine lieblings-bike-homies (schreibt man das so?) kommen kann ich mich ja schlecht auf Rennrad setzen  Also dann bis morgen am Bahnhof. Kann ich wenigstens ausschlafen


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (16. Juli 2011)

Alla gut 12:45 am Automaten.  Cu all.


----------



## Ffox1 (16. Juli 2011)

Habt ihr schon eine Strecke geplant und steigt jetzt jemand gegen 15 Uhr zu. Ich würde auch gerne mitfahren kann aber erst gegen ca 15 Uhr  beispielsweise in Maikammer am Parkplatz sein.

Gruss Till


----------



## Eike. (16. Juli 2011)

Schick dem Dirk mal eine Nachricht, der will so um den Dreh von Neustadt starten. Ob da noch was mit zwischendurch treffen geht weis ich nicht, keine Ahnung was für heute genau geplant ist.


----------



## snakebites (16. Juli 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> meine lieblings-bike-homies



aka mudbunnies

Für die Tour bis Neustadt hätte ich eine eine Idee. Detail können wir wärend der Fahrt besprechen.

@ Dirk Says: gegen 16:00 in Neustadt?


----------



## Ffox1 (16. Juli 2011)

Wo und wann steigt ihr denn aus wenn ihr um 13.07 startet vielleicht schaff ich s ja wenn ich mit dem Auto dorthin komme auch schon gegen 14 uhr


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. Juli 2011)

snakebites schrieb:


> @ Dirk Says: gegen 16:00 in Neustadt?



16 Uhr Gemüsehändler kann ich schaffen. Ihr auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (16. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe soll die tour in Maikammer starten, wir wären dann gegen 14:30 am Kalmitparktplatz wenn wir nicht in der Kerwe hängen bleiben  Nach Maikammer wäre die RB tatsächlich geschickter gewesen aber jetzt nochmal alles umschmeißen, dann fehlt am ende die hälfte.
Apropo Kerwe, mit dem Auto wir man wahrscheinlich oben rum anfahren müssen weil die ortsdurchfahrt gesperrt ist. Also über Edenkoben, dann am ortseingang Maikammer nach links richtung st. martin und wieder rechts nach maikammer/alsterweiler. Wahrscheinlich ist aber auch ausgeschildert, fahr auf jeden fall über edenkoben rein und nicht direkt über den kreisel bei der tankstelle.

Edit: komisch, hab heute ne großschreibschwäche, zu viel mit dem handy getippt


----------



## Ffox1 (16. Juli 2011)

Alles klar 14.30 am kalmitparkplatz schaffe ich. 

Bis dann


----------



## overkill_KA (16. Juli 2011)

Hi
hat jemand eins der folgenden Teile übrig:
- X9 Schaltwerk middle/short
- Schrauben um 2. Kettenblatt zu montieren (ohne 3. KB)
- X7 trigger 2-fach


----------



## Eike. (16. Juli 2011)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin mich wöchentlich zu wiederholen, ein Dankeschön an die Truppe für einen geilen Tag. Und dann auch noch einen geilen Flowtrail gefunden, was kann man noch wollen? Die auf der Hütte verkniffene Schorle hol ich gerade nach, naja Sprudel hab ich keinen da ... 

@hoohoo88
Das war wirklich nicht böse gemeint. Du bist jederzeit willkommen mitzufahren, aber bitte mit Helm. Nicht nur in eigenem Interesse sondern auch aus Fairness dem Tourguide gegenüber. Es gab schon mehr als einen Fall in denen, auch bei privaten Touren jemand mächtig Ärger bekommen hat weil sich in der Gruppe jemand verletzt hat.

@overkill_KA
Einen 2fach Trigger zu finden dürfte zur Zeit noch recht schwierig sein. Du kannst aber auch problemlos einen beliebigen (sram oder Shimano) 3fach Trigger nehmen. Einfach am Umwerfer die obere Anschlagschraube ganz reinschrauben, dann wirft es auch die Kette nicht nach außen ab.


----------



## overkill_KA (16. Juli 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> @overkill_KA
> Einen 2fach Trigger zu finden dürfte zur Zeit noch recht schwierig sein. Du kannst aber auch problemlos einen beliebigen (sram oder Shimano) 3fach Trigger nehmen. Einfach am Umwerfer die obere Anschlagschraube ganz reinschrauben, dann wirft es auch die Kette nicht nach außen ab.



danke für den Tipp, dann kann ich noch warten mit dem Umrüsten  
Hast du noch 4 Kurbelschrauben über um nur 2 KB zu befestigen?


----------



## Eike. (16. Juli 2011)

Da bist du leider ein paar Monate zu spät dran. Ich glaub ich hatte meine von einem Händler bei eBay sehr günstig bekommen. Du kannst aber auch einfach außen Unterlegscheiben statt dem großen Kettenblatt nehmen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (16. Juli 2011)

Danke Meute! Das war mal wieder fett.


----------



## murmel2 (16. Juli 2011)

hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## hoohoo88 (16. Juli 2011)

keine Sorge, hab selber auch spass gehabt. Bis naechstes mal dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## henrietta (17. Juli 2011)

jungs: Euch hier im forum zu suchen war ungefähr die beste idee seit der letzten fahrt auf der ponale - und das ist verdammt lang her... danke. und wiedermal: gutnacht


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. Juli 2011)

Wenn schon das Suchen toll war, wie toll war dann erst das Finden.


----------



## henrietta (17. Juli 2011)

... und dass ich auch mal was sinnvolles zu Deiner mtb-weiterbildung beitragen konnte


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. Juli 2011)

Dank.

PS: Hat jemand hier noch einen Vorbau für 25,4mm rumliegen? 80-90mm, 12° wären genehm.


----------



## overkill_KA (17. Juli 2011)

wo wir noch dabei sind
hat jemand einen IS2000-Postmount Adapter rumfahren





5 cm                   -     7,5cm  Lochabstand
(Rahmen)  - (Bremssattel)


----------



## Eike. (17. Juli 2011)

Der Lochabstand ist genormt, interessant ist für welche Scheibengröße und teilweise ob vorder oder Hinterrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (17. Juli 2011)

Hinterrad 180mm Scheibe


----------



## skask (17. Juli 2011)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> wo wir noch dabei sind
> hat jemand einen IS2000-Postmount Adapter rumfahren
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ich meine ich hätte noch einen original Hayes, schaue morgen früh gleich nach. Kann aber erst mittags wieder posten.

Bin vor 2 Jahren mal mitgefahren bei euch lustiger Truppe, trainiere gerade wieder, damit ich euch nicht aufhalte wenn ich wieder mal komme.


----------



## w3rd (18. Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen. Samstag war echt super  Danke an alle!
 wir hatten ja mal so grob Donnerstag ausgemacht. Ich hab da jetzt leider (zum glück) nen Termin zur Wohnungsbesichtigung. Würde auch Mittwoch oder Freitag gehen?
Manuel


----------



## Eike. (18. Juli 2011)

Du stehst ja immer noch nicht zu deinem LV, so geht das nicht  Mittwoch sieht zur Zeit sehr feucht aus, mal schauen was wird.


----------



## henrietta (18. Juli 2011)

w3rd schrieb:


> ...Termin zur Wohnungsbesichtigung.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. Juli 2011)

henrietta schrieb:


>


Schad, das unser Riesenbaby und verlässt, gelle. <Duck und weg>


----------



## Eike. (18. Juli 2011)

Wie, hast du ihn jetzt endlich vergrault? Wir müssen wirklich an deiner lv-Intoleranz arbeiten  vielleicht gibt's da ja auch Tabletten gegen die du dann vor der Tour nehmen kannst.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. Juli 2011)

Es ist immerhin nicht weiss.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. Juli 2011)

Wo seid Ihr am Samstag noch lang gefahren?

Das erwartete Serpentinen-Massaker hat bei mir leider nicht statt gefunden. Blau-gelb war zwar schön zu fahren, aber nicht so wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. Gibts von da oben noch einen weiteren Weg abwärts Richtung Neustadt mir mehr hinundher?


----------



## snakebites (18. Juli 2011)

Nun, blau-gelb ist eher DIE Definition für Flow.  
Beim Zigeunerfels (NW Nollenkopf) wirst du eher in Richtung Serpentinen-Massaker fündig.

Unsere Restrunde war noch extremst genial. ->PN
Das nächste Mal bekommen wir die Gruppenzusammenführung besser hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (18. Juli 2011)

Mein Tipp für anspruchsvolle Serpentinen wäre Gelber Punkt nach Neustadt und Wolkenbruchweg/Teufelsfelsen nach Lambrecht, aber auf der anderen Seite also vom Lambertskreuz her. Zigeunerfelsen kam ja schon.


----------



## overkill_KA (18. Juli 2011)

Ich frag nochmal in die Runde da es recht knapp wird.
*
Hat jemand noch ein Sram X9 (bevorzugt) Schaltwerk in Short/medium ?*

Ist dringend bis Donnerstag brauch ich eins 

Oder eine Adresse wo ich das Schaltwerk recht gÃ¼nstig <45â¬ bekommen wÃ¼rde?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. Juli 2011)

snakebites schrieb:


> Das nächste Mal bekommen wir die Gruppenzusammenführung besser hin.



Hat mich trotzdem gefreut, zu dem ein oder anderen Forumnamen jetzt ein Gesicht zu haben.


----------



## overkill_KA (19. Juli 2011)

Kann mir ein Ettlinger das Werkzeug zur (de)montage von shimano tretlagern und kurbeln für heute ausleihen?


----------



## snakebites (20. Juli 2011)

mechs und mein Plan für Donnerstag:

zwischen Bühl und Forbach die *Trailperlen* des hohen Nordschwarzwalds abzuklappern. 
Start ist 17:39 am Hbf Karlsruhe mit der Bahn nach Bühl. Von dort aus geht es mehrfach gemütlich hoch und rupig runter. Es werden so etwa 45 km bei 1400 m Anstieg sein. 

Trailtaugliche Beleuchtung muss für mindestens 2 h vorhanden sein.

Mitfahrer sind sehr willkommen!


----------



## murmel2 (20. Juli 2011)

ui, eine Matsch tour  -da bin ich dabei! Bin dann 17:30 oder am hbf. Ich freue mich!


----------



## snakebites (20. Juli 2011)

murmel2 schrieb:


> ui, eine Matsch tour  -da bin ich dabei! Bin dann 17:30 oder am hbf. Ich freue mich!




Die Sandsteinbrocken und Wurzeln könnten teils etwas selektiv werden. Falls das Wetter am Donnerstag richtig gruselig ist können wir uns immer noch Plan B überlegen (z.B. Hornisgrinde, was vor der nur Haustür, Pforzheimer Trails, ....)


----------



## mech (20. Juli 2011)

selektiv ist gut ;-)
wenn das Wetter zu schlecht wird ists aber evtl. woanders tatsächlich angenehmer...

grüße
mech



snakebites schrieb:


> Die Sandsteinbrocken und Wurzeln könnten teils etwas selektiv werden. Falls das Wetter am Donnerstag richtig gruselig ist können wir uns immer noch Plan B überlegen (z.B. Hornisgrinde, was vor der nur Haustür, Pforzheimer Trails, ....)


----------



## snakebites (21. Juli 2011)

Momentan sieht es aus als wären die Höhen des Nordschwarzwalds morgen nicht der beste Platz für gepflegten Gländeradsport. Wir entscheigen bis 15:00 wohin die Reise geht.

@ murmel2: wären für dich auch die Pforzheimer Trails was? Flowig und max. 200 hm am Stück. Die Bahn würde um 18:05 ab Hbf fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel2 (21. Juli 2011)

Flowig und max. 200 hm am Stück klingt super! zumal ich gestern in der Pfalz fahren war (und da war es richtig matschig) und noch ein bisschen schwere Beine habe..  Außerdem kenne ich die Pforzheimer trails noch nicht.


----------



## kermit* (21. Juli 2011)

snakebites schrieb:


> Momentan sieht es aus als wären die Höhen des Nordschwarzwalds morgen nicht der beste Platz für gepflegten Gländeradsport. Wir entscheigen bis 15:00 wohin die Reise geht.
> 
> @ murmel2: wären für dich auch die Pforzheimer Trails was? Flowig und max. 200 hm am Stück. Die Bahn würde um 18:05 ab Hbf fahren



Wann seid ihr denn dann am Kupferhammer? Würde evtl. mitkommen, wenns mir zeitlich reicht...


----------



## snakebites (21. Juli 2011)

kermit* schrieb:


> Wann seid ihr denn dann am Kupferhammer?


so gegen 18:40 - allerdings ist noch nicht klar was gemacht wird.


----------



## snakebites (21. Juli 2011)

genau so hatte ich es mit *nicht* vorgestellt 

Ich würde eine Planänderung vorschlagen: mit der Bahn vom Hbf um 18:05 vom Gleis 9 nach Pforzheim. Dort eine Trailtour mit 35 km und 800 hm.

Mit weiteren Fahrkartenlosen würde ich mich 1/4 h vorher an den Automaten treffen.


----------



## kermit* (21. Juli 2011)

Sorry, mir reichts leider nicht..


----------



## murmel2 (21. Juli 2011)

ich bin Fahrkartenlos und werde mich um 17:50 vorm Automaten einfinden  Bis dahin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lockenghost (23. Juli 2011)

Hej zusammen,
ich würde morgen gerne wieder eine kleine Tour fahren. Bei dem feuchten Wetter würde sich hierzu der etwas sandigere Boden in der Pfalz anbieten. Über Mitfahrer würde ich mich freuen, ortskundig wäre natürlich perfekt, wobei ich mich dort inzwischen wohl auch grob zurecht finde.
Zeitlich bin ich recht flexibel.

Wer hat Lust mit zu kommen?


----------



## Eike. (23. Juli 2011)

Bei der Wettervorhersage nehm ich mir für morgen nichts vor. Hab deshalb heute genug für 2 Touren gemacht


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Juli 2011)

Freitag Abend jemand Lust auf ne nette Runde am Wattkopf und evtl. rüber zum toten Mann?


----------



## henrietta (26. Juli 2011)

da regnets doch eh


----------



## Dunkle.Materie (26. Juli 2011)

Wenn ihr spät fahren würde wäre ich wahrscheinlich dabei.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Juli 2011)

Von mir aus gerne - auch noch um 20 Uhr oder danach. Bist Du ortskundig - ich bin nämlich begnadeter Hinterherfahrer? 




henrietta schrieb:


> da regnets doch eh



Mädchen.


----------



## Dunkle.Materie (26. Juli 2011)

Ein wenig, den Toten Mann kenne ich noch nicht.


----------



## FlyingWings (27. Juli 2011)

Kling das etwa nach einem Nightride? Da wär ich ggf. noch mit Verstärkung dabei... Hab irgendwie das Bedürfnis bei diesen herbstlich anmutenden Temperaturen mal wieder meine Lampe auszuführen...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Juli 2011)

Dunkle.Materie schrieb:


> Ein wenig, den Toten Mann kenne ich noch nicht.



Dann kommen wir da auch nicht hin. Ohne Führer finde ich das nicht.



FlyingWings schrieb:


> Kling das etwa nach einem Nightride? Da wär ich ggf. noch mit Verstärkung dabei... Hab irgendwie das Bedürfnis bei diesen herbstlich anmutenden Temperaturen mal wieder meine Lampe auszuführen...



Ja, ich denke länger wie 21 Uhr ist es nicht hell bei der aktuellen Bewölkungslage - und im Wald ist es eh immer schneller dunkel.


----------



## Dunkle.Materie (27. Juli 2011)

Ich meine mich zu erinnern das es immer mal wieder Schilder gibt die den Weg zum Toten Mann weisen.
Evt. klinkt sich ja noch jemand ein der den Weg weiss. 

Ich habe habe aber GPS Daten gefunden, dann könnte hier auch Technik helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Juli 2011)

Wie gesagt, wenns zum toten Mann geht, bin ich nur Hinterherfahrer.

Wo wollen wir starten? Kaisereiche und dann über den Serpentinentrail runter und dann weiter?

Und ist 20 Uhr jetzt fest?


----------



## Eike. (27. Juli 2011)

Zu einer eventuellen Teilnahme meinerseits kann ich noch nichts sagen, aber GPS Daten für die Tour habe ich. Mit Ettlinger Linie (sehr cool im Dunkeln) aber ohne den alten Graf Rhenaweg. Der war bei der Aufzeichnung im Dunkeln durch Waldarbeiten unauffindbar.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Juli 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Zu einer eventuellen Teilnahme meinerseits kann ich noch nichts sagen



Kurzfristig kannst Du auch noch zusagen, kein Thema.


----------



## Eike. (27. Juli 2011)

Bis spätestens Freitag 19:50. Bisher sitze ich aber noch auf der Mädchenbank


----------



## Dunkle.Materie (27. Juli 2011)

Wegen Uhrzeit muss ich mich heute Abend noch kurz absprechen.

Ich kann 2000 - 2015 an der Kaisereiche sein.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Juli 2011)

Wir können auch gleich 20.30 sagen, dann hast Du keinen Stress.

@Eike
Mit den Flats und den 510 bleibst Du mir symphatisch.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (28. Juli 2011)

pumuckl schrieb:


> *Sa 06.08. 9:30 Bad Herrenalb!!! *Juli ist leider schon verplant! Wer kommt noch mit zum Heidelbeerpfannekuchenessen zur Grünhütte, wer macht den Guide, war schon sehr lange nicht mehr dort?



Bin leider raus, Mittelfußfraktur, zum Glück keine OP, dafür 6 Wo so einen lustigen Schuh







Dann kann ich im Herbst wieder biken gehen


----------



## Dunkle.Materie (28. Juli 2011)

@pumuckl: Oh Man, wie hast Du denn das geschafft. Und die besten Genessungwünsche meinerseits.

@DIRK SAYS: OK, dann 2030 Kaisereiche. Kommst Du zufällig mit dem Rad aus KA?


----------



## kermit* (28. Juli 2011)

Oh shit! Wünsch dir gute Besserung, Felix!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (28. Juli 2011)

Verdammt! Auch von mir gute Besserung!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (28. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank für's Beileid , biken wäre mir jedoch lieber!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Juli 2011)

Gute Besserung Felix. 

@Dunkele.Materie
Nope.


----------



## hömma (29. Juli 2011)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Bin leider raus, Mittelfußfraktur, zum Glück keine OP, dafür 6 Wo so einen lustigen Schuh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gute Besserung!! So ein Teil hab ich auch bis vor kurzem getragen. Nur sah es deutlich weniger "luftig" aus. Hab mir sogar extra Platform-Pedalen besorgt, um dann auch mit dem Teil wieder auf gemäßigtem Untergrund mit dem radeln anzufangen. Sehr hilfreich, um dem Muskelabbau in Oberschenkel und Wade wenigstens ein wenig entgegenzuwirken.


----------



## henrietta (29. Juli 2011)

wer von den gesunden kommt morgen mit richtung pfalz? 
fragt ein regenpausen-hausarrest-beenden-wollendes

mädchen (@dirk: kann ich halt leider nicht ändern  )


----------



## w3rd (29. Juli 2011)

wenn das wetter gut wird... evtl ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dunkle.Materie (29. Juli 2011)

Ok, Wetter hat doch nicht gehalten.

Trotzdem los heute Abend oder wie schaut es aus?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. Juli 2011)

Ich ja. Du?


----------



## Dunkle.Materie (29. Juli 2011)

Ich komme


----------



## Eike. (29. Juli 2011)

Nach Regen siehts morgen nicht aus, bin beim pfalzen dabei.


----------



## w3rd (29. Juli 2011)

super  hab die letzten abende bissl umsetzen geübt  allerdings nur in der klotze. bin gespannt wie es sich auf nem trail anfühlt. auf ner wiese kann man halt doch einfach wann man will...


----------



## Eike. (29. Juli 2011)

11:34 in die Pfalz ist abgeblasen.


----------



## w3rd (29. Juli 2011)

das is mir so egal  11:34 passt mir. von mir aus geht aber auch früher


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (30. Juli 2011)

Schaffe ich nicht. Bin erst kurz vor 12 am Bahnhof. Hätte sogar alles dabei, aber neue Bremsbeläge währen nötig. Viel Spaß, ich fahr mal einen Tag kein MTB.


----------



## w3rd (30. Juli 2011)

@eike: äh wie jetzt

@holger und wie wars??


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (30. Juli 2011)

Kurzform: Super. 
Langform: Beim nächsten Radeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasender Robert (30. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

hier mein Alternativvorschlag für heute nachmittag: Mit dem Zug um 13:09 nach Baden-Baden und dort eine Tour über die Baden-Badener Hausberge (Bernickelfels, Schartenberg, Yburg, ... ).

Die genaue Route wird vort Ort je nach Mitfahrer, Lust und Laune bestimmt.
Länge, Höhenmeter und Tempo bergauf: Variabel, aber gemütlich.
Trails bergab: Vorhanden 

Robert


----------



## Rasender Robert (30. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

morgen fahre ich in die Pfalz ... Mitfahrer sind immer willkommen! Die geplante Route:

Maikammer-Kalmit-Hellerhütte-Lambrecht-Weinbiet-Neustadt

Grob über den Daumen gepeilt sind das 1000-1200hm auf kanpp 40km. Die Rückfahrt dann ab Neustadt oder Verlängerung der Tour über die Kalmit nach Maikammer, das wären dann noch einmal 500hm zusätzlich.

Hinfahrt mit dem Zug um 11:34 ab KA Hbf, ich werde um 11:42 in Karlsruhe-Mühlburg zusteigen.

Robert


----------



## robertj (30. Juli 2011)

Bin dabei, wie immer Kalmitparkplatz.


----------



## Rasender Robert (31. Juli 2011)

*Planänderung:* mangels Mitfahrer geht es doch nicht in die Pfalz ... dafür um 12:17 ab KA Hbf nach Bad Herrenalb.

Robert


----------



## henrietta (1. August 2011)

heute abend: wattkopfrunde - start ca. 19.00 wasserwerkbrücke. kommt jemand mit?


----------



## Eike. (1. August 2011)

Ich stoße dann rund 15 min später an der Hedwigsquelle dazu.


----------



## Dunkle.Materie (1. August 2011)

Wenn Ihr später fahren würde wäre ich mit dabei.


----------



## henrietta (1. August 2011)

was ist später?  

UPDATE:
haben start gerade auf 18.45 wasserwerkbrücke vorverlegt...


----------



## Dunkle.Materie (1. August 2011)

Bei mir würde 2015 - 2020 gut passen.

Wenn ihr aber eh schon nach vorne verlegt habt, hat es sich dann erledigt.
Viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. August 2011)

/me ist 18:45 an der WW-Brücke.


----------



## eraser2704 (2. August 2011)

Servus,

wie schaut es heute aus? Bin diese Woche in Karlsruhe. Die Hitze zieht sich gerade wieder etwas zurück und ich wollte demnächst ne Tour starten.

Alternativ auch morgen, allerdings dann nur bis 18.00 Uhr. Heute ginge es unbegrenzt


----------



## Dunkle.Materie (2. August 2011)

Also ich wollte heute Abend ein bischen am Wattkopf fahren.

Aber erst gegen 2030 ab HQ


----------



## eraser2704 (2. August 2011)

Wattkopf klingt gut, ich wollte allerdings früher starten. Ich dachte 17:30 an der WW-Brücke.

Sonst jemand dabei?


Edit: Alright, ich fahr dann mal los. vielleicht sieht man sich unterwegs


----------



## Rasender Robert (4. August 2011)

Hallo,

hat heute jemand Lust auf eine spontane Wattkopf-Feierabendrunde? Ich werde gegen 19:15 an der Wasserwerk-Brücke und dann etwa 15min später an der Hedwigsquelle sein.

Robert


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. August 2011)

Hier! 19:15 WWB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasender Robert (5. August 2011)

Hallo,


meine Tour für Kurzentschlossene und Frühaufsteher morgen: Laut Wetterbericht gibt es morgen vormittag die besten Chancen, trocken zu bleiben. Daher werde ich um 08:09 mit dem Zug ab KA-Hbf nach Bühl fahren.

Dort geht es dann zur Hornisgrinde und dann je nach Wetter über Lauf wieder zurück nach Bühl oder über die Badener Höhe nach Forbach. 

Viele Grüße

Robert


----------



## Rasender Robert (6. August 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe schlechte Neuigkeiten: Auf meiner Tour heute wollte ich die Abfahrt nach Lauf hinunter nehmen. Der flowige Teil des Trails ist ab Hohritt durchgehend für Biker gesperrt:





Bisher gab es ja vereinzelte (leicht zu übersehende  ) Schilder, aber jetzt hängt an jeder Wegquerung ein großes Schild am Baum. Das zieht sich den ganzen Felsenpfad bis zur Glashütte so weiter durch. Auch dort hängt am Nordic-Walking-Pfad ein nicht zu übersehendes Verbotsschild. Sogar der letzte Teil des Trails im Ort ist gesperrt.

Ich finde es ganz ehrlich gesagt zum :kotz:, denn bisher hatte ich auf dem Weg nie Probleme mit Wanderen ... man selten jemanden angetroffen und "kaputt gefahren" war der Weg ja auch nicht.

Ich werde den Weg zu den Hauptzeiten am Wochenende bzw. bei schönem Wetter auf jeden Fall meiden, denn mit diesem Schilderwald hat man eine schlechte Verhandlungsgrundlage, wenn es mal wieder "Sie wissen, dass sie hier nicht fahren dürfen .... " heißt.

Viele Grüße

Robert


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. August 2011)

Doof. Aber war leider absehbar.


----------



## Waldgeist (6. August 2011)

In der Schweiz (Zürich und Umgebung) sind die Wege und Trials besonders ausgewiesen, alle anderen verboten. Wir wohl auch bei uns so kommen, da im Bereich SMDH, Wattkopf und Umgebung in letzter Zeit doch deutliche Erosionserscheinungen auftreten. Irgendwann ist die Geduld der Waldbesitzer und Förster zu Ende.


----------



## LittleBoomer (8. August 2011)

Abgesehen vom SMDH - der ja eigens für den Zweck des MTB gebaut wurde - glaube ich aber, dass die Erosionsschäden nicht nur den MTB-lern zugesprochen werden können. 
Das ist nicht bewiesen. Wenn, dann müßten die Wege für alle - Reitern, Wanderen Joggern etc. - gesperrt werden.


----------



## benzinkanister (9. August 2011)

jemand in pforzheim unterwegs?

bin heute so um 16:00 am kupferhammer. kenne mich aber noch nicht so sehr aus.
vielleicht trifft man ja jemanden.

gruß


----------



## Eike. (10. August 2011)




----------



## Heili (10. August 2011)

Das sieht doch mal nicht schlecht aus


----------



## benzinkanister (10. August 2011)

kennt jemand Bezugsquellen in Karlsruhe für 1:25.000 Wander- oder Radkarten für den Schwarzwald?


----------



## matou (10. August 2011)

Bestellen kann es denk ich jeder Buchladen, aus Sympathie schlage ich aber den Reisebuchladen vor.

Wobei bei 1:25k wirst du nur bei den reinen Topo-Karten vom LGL-BW landen. Wanderkarten gibts nur für bestimmte Gebiete in 1:30 bzw 35k und die sind schon ziehmlich gut.

Schau Dir mal hier das "Programm" und die Blattschnitte an:
http://www.lv-bw.de/lvshop2/start_ns.asp?openkey=PRODUKTE&keyinfo=&os=Win32&mapw=600


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (10. August 2011)

Flächendeckende 25K Wanderkarte (also mit Wanderwegsmarkierungen etc.) wie vom Pfälzerwald kenne ich für den Schwarzwald auch nicht. Geh einfach mal in den Reisebuchladen, wenn es was gibt kennen die es und können es besorgen. Vor allem haben die sehr viele Karten da, so dass man verschiedene Verlage vergleichen kann, und teurer als im Netz ist es auch nicht.


----------



## benzinkanister (10. August 2011)

danke euch beiden.


----------



## w3rd (11. August 2011)

heute abend jmd runde Wattkopf o.ä.? Kann aber erst so 19:15 rum.


----------



## Dunkle.Materie (12. August 2011)

Stehen für heute Abend irgend welche Aktionen auf dem Plan?

Wollte eventuell so 20 - 30km fahren, gemütlich aber mit Lampe.

Ich würde wohl so gegen 2030 - 2045 an der HQ sein.


----------



## Heili (12. August 2011)

Heute Abend wir nichts mehr.
Wie siehts mit Sonntag aus? Jemand auf ner größeren Tour?


----------



## .ExE (12. August 2011)

Sonntag 10:00 Uhr gibts wieder ne Tour vom MTB-Club Karlsruhe ;-) Soll auf den Mahlberg gehen, dort die Trails runter und dann übern Bernstein ins Murgtal...von dort mit der Bahn zurück.


----------



## chrisle (12. August 2011)

@Rasender Robert: Für Biker gesperrt war die Abfahrt nach Lauf vor 2 Wochen auch schon. Sind die Abfahrt eben gefahren, wohl Dank des schlechten Wetters auf 16KM keine Menschenseele getroffen. Dafür ist ein Teil des Trail bzw. des Übergangs von 2 gigantischen "Forst-Trekkern" auf satte 10m verbreitert worden. Der Teil ist nun eine Schlammlawine. So viel zum Thema "Erosion". 
Spaß hats trotzdem gemacht  auch wenn es extrem rutschig war.


----------



## matou (13. August 2011)

chrisle schrieb:


> Dafür ist ein Teil des Trail bzw. des Übergangs von 2 gigantischen "Forst-Trekkern" auf satte 10m verbreitert worden. Der Teil ist nun eine Schlammlawine. So viel zum Thema "Erosion".


Wie groß/lang ist denn der Teil des Trails, der platt gemacht wurde?


----------



## vitaminc (13. August 2011)

Wer von euch fährt regelmässig mit GPS und würde gerne mal paar Aufzeichnungen aus Raum Karlsruhe zur Verfügung stellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (13. August 2011)

matou schrieb:


> Wie groß/lang ist denn der Teil des Trails, der platt gemacht wurde?



Nicht viel, 100m Radius vielleicht. Sieht aber trotzdem hässlich aus und man muss über Stock & Stein klettern und durch eine Schlammlawine waten. Aber das ändert nichts daran, dass es eine super Abfahrt bleibt.



EDIT: Wetter ist ja bescheiden heute morgen. Ist heute / morgen was tourentechnisch geplant?


----------



## .ExE (13. August 2011)

@vitaminc:

Ich habe ein paar Tracks aus der Umgebung. Wenn du willst, kann ich sie dir per Mail schicken...musst mir nur deine Adresse zukommen lassen.


----------



## Eike. (17. August 2011)

Heute abend keine tracks sondern trailüberlieferung auf die altmodische Art. Treffpunkt Hedwigsquelle um 18:30


----------



## Dunkle.Materie (17. August 2011)

Wird mir wahrscheinlich nicht reichen, aber ich will es versuchen.

Was wollt ihr fahren?


----------



## Eike. (17. August 2011)

Mal schauen. 2-3 mal rauf und runter. So groß ist die Auswahl ja nicht.


----------



## Hairider (17. August 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich bin relativ neu in die Gegend gezogen und wollte mal fragen wer Lust hat, mir in der Karlsruher Umgebung mal nach Feierabend eine schöne Runde mit netten und evntl. anspruchsvollen Single-Trails zu zeigen.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen. Bin immer ab 17 oder 18 Uhr zur Verfügung.

Viele Grüße
Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico1996 (17. August 2011)

Hallo, 
bin auch erst seit knapp 2 Monaten in diesem Sport Aktiv. 
Bei dem zeigen der Trails würde ich gerne mit gehen.

*Aber jetzt zu meinem Hauptanliegen!*
*was muss ich mitnehmen wenn ich an diesem Freitag nach beerfelden gehe?*


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. August 2011)

@Mario&Nico:

Einfach: Oft gehts an der Hedwigsquelle los. Treff irgendwann zwischen 17:00 und 21:00. Je nach Lichtquellenwunsch und Zeit.

Siehe die letzten Posts vor Euren. Wir waren heute zu dritt den Wattkopf auf üblichen Wegen unterwegs.


----------



## Nico1996 (17. August 2011)

@Prof. Dr. YoMan
Ich kenne zumindest den hedwigstrail und die Strommasten DH
und den Trail am Turmberg


----------



## Eike. (18. August 2011)

Beerfelden ist ein Bikepark, also wird man wohl ein bergabtaugliches Rad und geeigneten Körperschutz einpacken wollen  In welcher Ausprägung genau hängt wohl vom Fahrstil ab. Ich glaub auf so Sachen wie Wasser und Butterbrot brauchen wir nicht näher eingehen 
Edit: Nach der aktuellen Wettervorhersage wären Schlammreifen/Regenklamotten sicher nicht verkehrt.

Morgen wirds usselig aber dann steht ein Hammerwochenende vor der Tür. Eingeleitet wird es am *Samstag* in der *Pfalz*. Abfahrt in Karlsruhe am Hauptbahnhof um *9:07 oder 10:07*, das wird noch rechtzeitig bekannt gegeben, bzw. auch noch Wünsche angenommen. Rückfahrt um spätestens 16 Uhr damit man nicht zu spät zum grillen kommt  Was dazwischen passiert überlegen wir uns noch, pfälzer Trails halt.


----------



## Nico1996 (18. August 2011)

HI 
hat eventuell jemand lust morgen nach Beerfelden zu gehen?
wir fahren so gegen 8:30 los.
Ich habe ein Canyon Big Mountain 1 falls jemand mitkommt


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. August 2011)

Hierhierhier!

(Das galt Eikes Post. Du bist dazwischengefluppt.)


----------



## Dunkle.Materie (18. August 2011)

Da morgen das Upgrade Kit für meine Lampe kommen soll, wollte ich mal fragen wer Lust hat auf einen Nightride.


----------



## andi1969 (18. August 2011)

Hairider schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> ich bin relativ neu in die Gegend gezogen und wollte mal fragen wer Lust hat, mir in der Karlsruher Umgebung mal nach Feierabend eine schöne Runde mit netten und evntl. anspruchsvollen Single-Trails zu zeigen.
> 
> ...



*Na Mario endlich umgezogen  Wenn Du Lust und Laune am Wochenende hast sind wir in der Pfalz......*


----------



## Heili (18. August 2011)

Bin am Samstag dabei!
10:07 wäre mir aber deutlich lieber!


----------



## Eike. (19. August 2011)

Da wirst du wohl etwas früher raus müssen 
Es ist jetz nämlich fix: *Morgen Samstag 09:07 Karlsruhe Hbf zum Regionalexpress nach Neustadt*. Zwecks Fahrkartenkauf bitte bis spätestens 08:50 bei den Fahrkartenautomaten sein. Welche Lösung die günstigste ist sehen wir dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## henrietta (19. August 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> *Morgen Samstag 09:07 *



dabei


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. August 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> ]Morgen Samstag 09:07 Karlsruhe Hbf zum Regionalexpress nach Neustadt.


Ok. Neustadt, nicht Maikammer. Habe für beides kein Ticket. 

Bin ca. 8:50 unter der Anzeigetafel in der Halle.


----------



## Eike. (19. August 2011)

Vorschlag für morgen: Weinbiet - Benjental - Stabenberg - Talmühle - Weinbiet - ggf. Einkehr - Neustadt. Etwa 1100hm und sollte gut in den Zeitplan passen.


----------



## Heili (19. August 2011)

8:50 ist gebongt.
Was für ein Ticket braucht man denn?


----------



## henrietta (19. August 2011)

kvv- gruppenticket je nach gruppengröße - drum treffen am automaten


----------



## w3rd (19. August 2011)

bin wohl auch dabei  wie sieht denn dieser Zeitplan aus?


----------



## Eike. (19. August 2011)

Wie gesagt, Rückfahrt spätestens um 16 Uhr. Wer will kann natürlich auch gerne weiterfahren aber einige haben abends noch was vor und wollen deswegen nicht so spät nach Hause kommen.
@Ticket. Das hängt davon ab wer alles mitkommt und wie viele Leute ggf. schon ein KVV Netzticket haben. Das im Vorraus zu klären hat sich als schwierig bis unmöglich herausgestellt, dewegen zeitiges Treffen am Automaten. Wer merkt, dass er es nicht rechtzeitig schafft (aber natürlich noch zur Abfahrt ) sollte sich deswegen auch per Handy melden damit wir ihn trotzdem einplanen können und er nicht am Schluss vielleicht eine teure einzelfahrt lösen muss. Meine Nummer ist 01sieben3/36577acht7 (krass suchmaschinenabwehrend )


----------



## Heili (19. August 2011)

Auf welchem Gleis fährt denn der Zug ab?


----------



## Eike. (19. August 2011)

Ich glaub auf 1, ist aber nicht schwer rauszufinden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heili (19. August 2011)

Ja, haste auch wieder recht 
Bis dann


----------



## martin.r (19. August 2011)

Servus, 
dann melde ich mich hier zum erstenmal zu Wort und würde mich gerne morgen in die Pfalz anschliessen.
Einige kennen mich schon von den letzten DAV Touren, die anderen lernen mich dann morgen kennen.
cu,
Martin


----------



## Rasender Robert (19. August 2011)

Ich komme morgen auch mit in die Pfalz!

Robert


----------



## w3rd (20. August 2011)

War sehr geil 

Ich habe mein Schaltwerk auseinandergenommen. Ich glaube ich kanns reparieren. Dabei ist aber ne Frage aufgetaucht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=540081

Kurzfassung: wieso sind da zwei Löcher?
Vlcht weiß ja von euch jemand ne Antwort.
Danke

ich glaub ich habs hingekriegt


----------



## henrietta (20. August 2011)

ja, war spitze  - glückwunsch, repariermeister!


----------



## Jussi (21. August 2011)

Grüß euch!
Ich bin am Mittwoch unterwegs von Trier nach Karlruhe und wollte das ganz noch mit einem Bikeparkbesuch verbinden. Könnt ihr mir sagen wo ich welche finde oder hat Karlruhe für DH etwas zu bieten? 

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (21. August 2011)

würd dir spontan mal den Bikepark bad wildbad empfehlen : http://www.bikepark-bad-wildbad.de/

quasi berühmt berüchtigt für seinen DH


----------



## Jussi (21. August 2011)

Da dachte ich auch schon dran. Sind so 50 km von KA weg. Gibt es in der Pfalz nix? In Ka gibts doch in Durlach die Gondel, da gibt es doch auch ein Spot oder?


----------



## Eike. (21. August 2011)

In der Pfalz wüsste ich nichts. Naja den Fahrtechnikparcours bei Hochspeyer, aber mit einem Downhiller dürfte man da massiv overdressed sein. Die nächstgelegenen Bikeparks sind Bad Wildbad und Beerfelden (aber Mo-Mi geschlossen).
Die Turmbergbahn in Durlach nimmt keine Fahrräder mit, bzw würde es auch nicht wirlich was bringen. Ich weis nicht wie der aktuelle Stand ist aber im "besten" Fall stehen da 2-3 Rampen im Wald.
Da findest du wahrscheinlich eher jemanden der dir sonst noch was sagen kann.


----------



## Jussi (21. August 2011)

Ich war vor 3-4 Wochen da, ohne Rad. Da kam jemand mit nen Downhiller und Ritterrüstung dort hoch. Aber ich glaub der hat hochgeschoben, wo wollte der denn hin???
War da noch etwas rumgelaufen und kam später an diesen Kletterpark da hab ich was gesehen von ein paar Anlieger ect aber keine Biker?
Die Bahn bietet auf der Preiliste aber an Räder mitzunehmen. 

Na gut wenn´s dort nix gibt bleibt Bad Wildbad.


----------



## overkill_KA (21. August 2011)

Verkaufe Gutscheine von CRC (http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/) im Wert von 12 Pfund. 

Ich brauche im Moment nichts und die verfallen in zwei Wochen, wäre Schade drum.

Bei Interesse melden.


----------



## skask (22. August 2011)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Verkaufe ...


 
Nachdem dir hier im Forum schon so geholfen und sogar Teile geschenkt wurden, findest du das nicht etwas schnöde?



Und nein, ich will keinen.


----------



## LittleBoomer (23. August 2011)

Vielelicht will er ja nur 2 Pfund Äpfel dafür...


----------



## Eike. (26. August 2011)

*Morgen *gibt es wieder eine *Pfalzrunde* für Wetterunerschrockene. Also für halbe, ich hoffe nämlich erst nach dem Regen zu starten  Deswegen geht es auch erst um *12:34* (nein, das ist kein Platzhalter sondern tatsächlich die Abfahrtszeit ) *vom Hauptbahnhof los nach Maikammer*. KVV Netztickets sind auf dieser Strecke gültig. Wer dennoch eine Fahrkarte braucht, kann sich gerne vertrauensvoll an mich wenden. Die Strecke wird nach den Wünschen der Mitfahrer kurzfristig ausgesucht.
Falls es morgen vormittag doch nicht danach aussieht als ob der Regen sich rechtzeitig verzieht wird umgeplant, also auf jeden Fall nochmal reinschauen.


----------



## henrietta (26. August 2011)




----------



## Lockenghost (26. August 2011)

Ich bin ziemlich sicher auch dabei, hab dann auch noch einen weiteren Fahrer im Schlepptau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. August 2011)

Ja mei. Alpencrossvorbereitung sollte bis 12 fertig sein.


----------



## overkill_KA (27. August 2011)

Hat jemand für die Avid Elixir das Verbindungsstück zwischen Leitung und Bremshebel 
übrig?

Sowas hier für Avid:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-SM-BH59-Olive-Insertpin-Ueberwurfmutter.html


Gruß


----------



## Eike. (27. August 2011)

Die großen Regengebiete sind durch, dem Plan steht also nichts im Weg. Da der schon wieder auf die letzte Seite gerutscht ist: *Abfahrt um 12:34 von Karlsruhe Hbf nach Maikammer/Kirrweiler (KVV gültig)*. Ich hab einen Mitfahrer der von außerhalb nach Karlsruhe kommt und ggf. gleich ein Grupenticket kaufen kann wenn noch jemand eine Fahrkarte braucht, deswegen bitte Meldung.
Update: Im Moment sind noch 3 Plätze auf dem Gruppenticket frei.


----------



## Lockenghost (27. August 2011)

Jo, also mein Mitfahrer könnte auch noch einen Platz auf dem Gruppenticket brauchen.


----------



## Eike. (27. August 2011)

Sehr gut, dann wirds für alle billiger. Also noch 2 Plätze


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. August 2011)

Fein. Stehe 12:25 spätestens unter der Anzeigetafel.


----------



## Hairider (28. August 2011)

HI Leute,

wer hat denn Lust mir am Dienstag nach Feierabend ein paar coole Trails zu zeigen?
Wuerde mich riesig freuen!

Greetz Mario


----------



## Hairider (29. August 2011)

Hat keiner Lust morgen?


----------



## Nico1996 (29. August 2011)

Hairider schrieb:


> Hat keiner Lust morgen?


 
Ja ich könnte Dir en paar zeigen
Weisst du wo der start der Strommasten DH ist
Ansonsten 18:00 an der hedwigsquelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillsrider (30. August 2011)

Könnte evtl. auch. Würde dann oben am Wildgehege dazustoßen. Ich melde mich aber nochmal.

Edit: nico, du kommst aus palmbach? Wir könnten uns azch in Wettersbach treffen.


----------



## LittleBoomer (30. August 2011)

Ich glaube mir ist es zu peinlich nem BL-Fahrer unsere Trails zu zeigen, die ihm wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal ein müdes Grinsen hervorrufen....

Viel Spaß Euch..


----------



## KaBiker612 (30. August 2011)

Suche jemanden der mir am Turmberg ein paar Trails zeigen kann. Ich komm aus der Nähe hab also fast immer Zeit zum Biken.


----------



## Hairider (30. August 2011)

Nico1996 schrieb:


> Ja ich könnte Dir en paar zeigen
> Weisst du wo der start der Strommasten DH ist
> Ansonsten 18:00 an der hedwigsquelle



18Uhr Hedwigsquelle passt...Strommasten DH Kenn ich leider nicht.
Kann sein dass ich 10min später komme, sollte aber passen!

Cool, freu mich..!


----------



## hillsrider (30. August 2011)

Tut mir leid Leute, bin leider doch raus. Wird zu spät, wegen Abendessen, würde Stress mit meinen Eltern geben...


----------



## Hairider (30. August 2011)

also ich mach mal Feierabend...Bis gleich an der Hedwigsquelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (30. August 2011)

KaBiker612 schrieb:


> Suche jemanden der mir am Turmberg ein paar Trails zeigen kann. Ich komm aus der Nähe hab also fast immer Zeit zum Biken.



Schau öfter mal hierein, wobei es hier eher um Wattkopf geht. Aber das ist auch nur ein Katzensprung...


----------



## overkill_KA (31. August 2011)

Bin auch die Tage wieder einsatzbereit - nur noch feintuning

Neues Spielzeug:




Was noch kommt:
- Titanfeder für DHX
- Bashguard


----------



## Heili (31. August 2011)

Die Farbe ist mega geil 
Und die weiße Sattelstütze passt auch sehr gut rein.
Freu mich schon auf die erste Probefahrt


----------



## Nico1996 (2. September 2011)

geht jemand mit Stromasten 
wäre so gegen 17 Uhr am start


----------



## overkill_KA (2. September 2011)

Nico1996 schrieb:


> geht jemand mit Stromasten
> wäre so gegen 17 Uhr am start



Frag mal bei den Pfinztalern die wollten glaube ich heute gehen.

*Dringende Frage:
hat jemand Olive und Pin für Avid Bremsen da?
*

War schon bei allen bekannten Shops und keiner hat das da


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. September 2011)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> [/URL




Lenker wirkt schmal. Wie breit ist der?


----------



## overkill_KA (2. September 2011)

68cm


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. September 2011)

Wow. Kommst Du damit klar?


----------



## overkill_KA (2. September 2011)

Ja warum zu wenig? Ist doch standard Breite


----------



## Saci (2. September 2011)

unter 720 geht gaaanix .. da fällt mir ein .. ich hät noch nen Race Face Atlas AM lenker (725mm breit/20mmhoch) hier liegen  ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (2. September 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> unter 720 geht gaaanix .. da fällt mir ein .. ich hät noch nen Race Face Atlas AM lenker (725mm breit/20mmhoch) hier liegen  ^^



Farbe?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. September 2011)

Breiter = mehr Kontrolle.

Unter 700 wollte ich nicht mehr fahren wollen.


----------



## iTom (2. September 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Breiter = mehr Kontrolle.
> 
> Unter 700 wollte ich nicht mehr fahren wollen.



Kommt immer auf den Einsatzzweck an... Lange Touren = kürzerer Lenker besser...


----------



## overkill_KA (2. September 2011)

Meine alte Monkeybar am Canyon hatte 680mm und mit der kam ich gut zurecht


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. September 2011)

iTom schrieb:


> Kommt immer auf den Einsatzzweck an... Lange Touren = kürzerer Lenker besser...



Hast auf der Seite vorher mal sein Rad gesehen?


----------



## andi1969 (3. September 2011)

iTom schrieb:


> Kommt immer auf den Einsatzzweck an... Lange Touren = kürzerer Lenker besser...



*Nö Tom unter 720 AM und Enduro gar nicht mehr....bring einfach Top Kontrolle........ 680mm CC für ok.*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. September 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Nö Tom unter 720 AM und Enduro gar nicht mehr....bring einfach Top Kontrolle........ 680mm CC für ok.*



Ist dein CC-Vorbau eigentlich für den Sixpack-Lenker zugelassen? Auch da gibt es Beschränkungen ...


----------



## overkill_KA (3. September 2011)

Meine Güte was soll das denn jetzt, wenn ich damitklar komme ist es doch ok


----------



## Messerharry (3. September 2011)

wenn der Schwanz zu kurz ist, bringt auch ein breiter Lenker nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. September 2011)

Messerharry schrieb:


> wenn der Schwanz zu kurz ist, bringt auch ein breiter Lenker nix


----------



## ms06-rider (3. September 2011)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Meine Güte was soll das denn jetzt, wenn ich damitklar komme ist es doch ok



Naja... Ich bin früher meine Wildsau auch mit 680er Lenker, Tretlager über 40cm und nem knapp 70° Lenkwinkel gefahren. Ich dachte damals auch, dass das so ok ist  Naja dann bin ich halt ma was anderes gefahren - wenn du dann mal weist wie gut s sein kann, haste keine Lust mehr auf das alte, auch wenn das früher mal ok war  Viel ist zwar auch nur Forengelaber, wie z.B. dass man ne Titanfeder braucht  aber es ist halt auch was wahres dran...Breiter Lenker mit kürzerem Vorbau bringt einfach um Welten mehr Kontrolle. Und unter 750mm dürfte es für mich inzwischen nicht mehr sein. Das hab ich an meinem "Tourenbike" und ich greif schon so ganz außen am Lenker...


----------



## overkill_KA (3. September 2011)

Messerharry schrieb:


> wenn der Schwanz zu kurz ist, bringt auch ein breiter Lenker nix


muss jemand was kompensieren?


----------



## iTom (3. September 2011)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Meine Güte was soll das denn jetzt, wenn ich damitklar komme ist es doch ok



Das gehört jetzt aber wirklich ausdiskutiert. Ich finde 681mm sollten es mindestens sein, nicht 680mm...


----------



## andi1969 (3. September 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ist dein CC-Vorbau eigentlich für den Sixpack-Lenker zugelassen? Auch da gibt es Beschränkungen ...



*  das ist mal wieder ohne Worte Dirk....ich sag nur KONA und Umwerfer......*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. September 2011)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ...



Hab mir ja gedacht, dass Du Dich angepisst fühlst.

Aber schau mal auf der SRAM-Seite nach, da steht XC und Trail - nix Enduro. Oder, ... achso ... hm ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (3. September 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hab mir ja gedacht, dass Du Dich angepisst fühlst.
> 
> Aber schau mal auf der SRAM-Seite nach, da steht XC und Trail - nix Enduro. Oder, ... achso ... hm ...



*Nö fühle ich mich nicht Dirk .....weshalb auch *


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. September 2011)

Und, bei sram.com geschaut?


----------



## andi1969 (3. September 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Und, bei sram.com geschaut?



*Wieso Dirk.....75mm Vorbau . 
Was soll da brechen und wenn wärs doch schon längst passiert oder....und ich hab mein Material unter Beobachtung.
Würden sich Risse zeigen, ausbauen und entsorgen.... 
Gibt demnächst sowieso einen 60mm Vorbau von S P*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. September 2011)

Habs nur gut gemeint. Syntace sollte halten - den Stylo wollte ich nicht fahren. Aber bin ja nicht ich.


----------



## andi1969 (3. September 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Aber bin ja nicht ich.



Gut erkannt Dirk


----------



## Eike. (3. September 2011)

Ihr beide solltet mal eine paartherapie machen, was sollen denn die Kinder denken?


----------



## Messerharry (3. September 2011)

mal was ganz anderes     

SUCHE
weibliche MTB Begleidung, die es auch mal härter, schneller und dreckiger mag     
auch gerne mit Interesse an motorisiertem Offroad Zweirad   
so ab  30+ und wenn´s irgendwie geht ohne Sargnagel im Mundwinkel

Kautschkartoffeln such ich ned, die hatt ich schon


----------



## matou (4. September 2011)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Meine Güte was soll das denn jetzt, wenn ich damitklar komme ist es doch ok



Nochmal im Ernst, ohne die Bruseler Waschweibzickereien der letzten Beiträge. 
Ich bin vor zwei Wochen auf 760 umgestiegen und ich muss sagen es fährt sich toll. Nicht nur dass es sich in schnellen Passage wesentlich "satter/stabiler" anfühlt, auch verblockte Balanciergeschichten fahren sich merklich besser. Der 760er bleibt definitiv dran! 
Wenn du die Chance hast, probier einen breiteren Lenker aus. 




Messerharry schrieb:


> SUCHE...


Nee, nich wirklich?


----------



## Messerharry (5. September 2011)

DOCH, mit sowas macht man keine Scherze!


----------



## henrietta (5. September 2011)

cool, sag mal bescheid, wenn die sich gemeldet hat - es sind eindeutig zu wenig mädels hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. September 2011)

Ist heute Abend jemand am Start für ne kleine Abendrunde? Könnte gegen 19 Uhr am Wattkopf oder sonst wo sein. Lampe wird wohl Pflicht sein.


----------



## Messerharry (5. September 2011)

Nightride im Würmtal könnt ich anbieten     
maximal Traillastig


----------



## kermit* (5. September 2011)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Nightride im Würmtal könnt ich anbieten
> maximal Traillastig



Ey Harry, da wär ich dabei!
Meine Schulter ist zwar noch etwas lädiert, aber mal gucken, wie gut es geht.

Wann, wo?


----------



## Messerharry (5. September 2011)

mal schaun wer sich noch anbietet.
wenn ma um ca. 8e losfährt, wird´s au en Nightride, oder noch später?

vielleicht kommt dei annerer au noch mit


----------



## kermit* (5. September 2011)

Wieso erst so spät?

Ich könnte auch schon ggn. 6 starten.


----------



## Messerharry (5. September 2011)

Werkstatt bis 17.30 offen!
aufräumen, zusammenpacken, Anfahrt
sonst wird´s au koi Nightride     

mich fragt niemand mehr, wo ich jetzt erst herkomm


----------



## kermit* (5. September 2011)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Werkstatt bis 17.30 offen!
> aufräumen, zusammenpacken, Anfahrt
> sonst wird´s au koi Nightride
> 
> mich fragt niemand mehr, wo ich jetzt erst herkomm



Aber dann isses ja dunkel 

Wie wärs mit halb8?


----------



## Messerharry (5. September 2011)

hast Angst im dunkeln     

1/2 8 geht au, also fest abgemacht!

wer ned kommt iss selber Schuld


----------



## matou (5. September 2011)

Mhh, ich war heute früh schon in der Pfalz und bin heut Abend leider verplant.
Habt ihr Morgen auch nochmal Zeit? Ich könnte ab ~1700 im Würmtal, BaWiba oder BH sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Messerharry (5. September 2011)

lieber Mittwoch ab ca. 18.00 BaWiBa     

weiß ja ned wie des heut ausartet


----------



## matou (5. September 2011)

Naja, die Wettervorhersage für Mi ist alles andere als gut...schauen wir mal.


----------



## kermit* (5. September 2011)

Heute halb 8, abgemacht!

Morgen 1700 BH?

Mittwoch solls regnen, aber falls net, gerne BaWiBa.


----------



## kermit* (5. September 2011)

Bäh, grad regnets wie wild.
Wenns nicht weiterregnet, werd ich kommen, aber ne Riesenrunde wirds bei mir eher nicht werden.


----------



## bobons (5. September 2011)

kermit* schrieb:


> Bäh, grad regnets wie wild.
> Wenns nicht weiterregnet, werd ich kommen, aber ne Riesenrunde wirds bei mir eher nicht werden.



Guckst Du.


----------



## matou (5. September 2011)

kermit* schrieb:


> Morgen 1700 BH?



Ja, dass passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. September 2011)

@Harry
Wie heißt die Burg, wo wir heute waren?


----------



## Messerharry (6. September 2011)

Liebeneck, war cool bei Nacht


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. September 2011)

Yes. Thx fürs Guiden.


----------



## Rasender Robert (9. September 2011)

Hallo,

ich fahre morgen eine Tour ab Bühl. Start ist um 10:36 in Bühl, d.h. der passende Zug fährt um 10:09 ab KA-Hbf.

Es geht auf die Hornigsgrinde, von dort aus den Westweg über Unterstmatt und Hochkopf Richtung Hundseck. Abfahrt über Plättig nach Bühlertal und dann wieder nach Bühl.

Viele Grüße

Robert


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. September 2011)

Fein. Bei moderatem bis ambitionierten Tempo komm ich mit.

Lol. Im ernst, hüte brav meine rechte Hand.


----------



## Mir4r (10. September 2011)

Habs heute zum ersten mal nach meinem Unzug nach KA es geschafft ne Wattkopf hoch und wieder runter zu fahren.

Ich hab da nur eine Frage:
Ich bin nach oben den Wattkopf-Schildern nachgefahren und runter erst richtung Ettlingen und dann richtung, hmm keine ahnung mehr. An so ner Wendaplatform ging es nach oben richtung Ettlingen und auf nem Trail direkt runter.
Mir geht es darum: Der Trail hat irgendwie gar keine Flow, da gabs ja nur rießen Steine ohne ende. Hab ich da was schlechtes erwischt oder is das da so?
Ansonsten war er aber secht nice


----------



## Eike. (10. September 2011)

Willst du Flow musst du in den Pfälzerwald  Der Schwarzwald neigt dazu etwas steinig oder wurzelig zu sein.


----------



## Dunkle.Materie (13. September 2011)

Wenn es mit dem Wetter morgen Abend passt werde ich mit einem Kollegen zum Nightride losradeln.

Wer Lust hat ist herzlich eingeladen.

Geplant sind so 400 - 600hm und 20-30km

Lampe ist natürlich Pflicht


----------



## snakebites (14. September 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Willst du Flow musst du in den Pfälzerwald



Ich würde gerne morgen abend prüfen ob es auch stimmt.  

Und das am allerbesten bei einem gepflegten Nighrtride in bester Gesellsschaft. Die Trailrunde (Maikammer-Kaisergarten-Bildbaum-Maikammer) wird vermutlich 30 km an etwa 1000 Hömes haben. Ordentliche Beleuchtung für 3 h wäre von großem Vorteil.

Für die Anreise würde ich meinen ollen Bus mit bis zu vier freien Plätzen anbieten. Start wäre gegen 18:00 hinter dem HBf.

Wer mag mit?


----------



## Eike. (15. September 2011)

Das klingt ausgesprochen fein aber da bin ich möglicherweise schon auf dem Weg in den Süden. Ich wünsche gut Licht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snakebites (15. September 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> ... aber da bin ich möglicherweise schon auf dem Weg in den Süden.


 hab schon fest mit dir gerechnet - deswegen auch das sorgfältig gewählte Angebot.  Dir viel Spaß im Süden.

@ Nightride: werde ohne Umweg über den HBf direkt in die Pfalz starten.


----------



## Dunkle.Materie (15. September 2011)

Eigentlich wäre ich gerne mitgefahren allerdings habe ich gerade ein etwas lädiertes Knie nach einen Sturz.
Jetzt brauche ich wohl erst mal einen neuen Reifen und evt. noch eine neue Felge.


----------



## snakebites (20. September 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Willst du Flow musst du in den Pfälzerwald  Der Schwarzwald neigt dazu etwas steinig oder wurzelig zu sein.



Nachdem das Komitee zur Prüfung dieser gewagten Aussage letzte Woche sehr dürftig besetzt war hier der zweite Versuch:

*Mittwochs-Nightride*
mit Treffpunkt hinter dem Karlsruher HBf ab 17:30. Die Trailrunde startet in Maikammer, hat 35 km bei 800 Höhenmeter, ist teils flüssig und teils rumpelig zu fahren.

Wer mag diesmal mit?


----------



## Eike. (20. September 2011)

Fronkreisch und die Schwiz hat ich schon mit reichlich Flow, jetzt gehts wieder in die Palz = dabei  Der Chinabrenner ist aufgeladen und freut sich auf den ersten Einsatz, idealer Einsatzcheck bevor die finstere (Winter-)Zeit wieder anfängt


----------



## johness (21. September 2011)

Hat jemand Lust heute  1-2 Runden am Strommasten aufm Wattkopf zu drehen? Könnte so gegen 5 in Ettlingen sein.


----------



## benzinkanister (21. September 2011)

Wie sieht's den morgen bei euch aus? Kann heute leider nicht und hätte mal wieder richtig Lust auf kalmit und Co. Ansonsten Dreh ich irgendwo aufm Wittkopf ein paar runden. Nächste Woche schon was geplant?

Gruß


----------



## Nico1996 (22. September 2011)

HI wollte mal fragen ob morgen mittag jemand lust hat ein paar mal strommasten zu fahren habe von meinem partner eine kurzfristige absage bokommen


----------



## Heili (23. September 2011)

Geht morgen was in der Pfalz?


----------



## KaBiker612 (24. September 2011)

Hi ist morgen jemand an den Strommasten unterwegs? Hab gesehen das irgendwer im 4. Teil den ersten sprung vergrößert hat, kann man den Springen? Sieht nämlich ein bisschen heftig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (24. September 2011)

1. Wurde der Sprung vermutlich eher normalisiert, der war nämlich größer bis irgendjemand auf die Idee kam den noch kleiner zu bauen (da er eh keine Landung hat fand ich das auch net wirklich schlimm...) 
2. Für Gesellschaft am Strommasten lohnt es sich auch hier anzufragen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=497051&page=104 - dort ist aber eher die Bergaborientierte Truppe unterwegs  
Ps: Hattet schon recht, wir sind schon ganz schöne Quassler  nimmer lang dann überholen wir euch von der Seitenanzahl


----------



## Nico1996 (25. September 2011)

HI würde heute mitgehen wann und wo trefft ihr euch ?
bin aber erst neuling


----------



## Rasender Robert (25. September 2011)

Hallo,

Bei dem super Wetter werde ich morgen in die Pfalz fahren. Abfahrt um 12:34 ab Karlsruhe Hauptbahnhof nach Maikammer. Die Tour wird gemütlich mit ca 1500-1800 hm bei 40-50 km. Rückfahrt ab Maikammer oder Neustadt.

Falls mir doch noch etwas dazwischen kommt, werde ich hier bis morgen 11:00 absagen.

Robert


----------



## Lockenghost (25. September 2011)

Hej, da bin ich doch dabei  Für die Hinfahrt werde ich ein Ticket brauchen, falls es noch andere ticketlose Mitfahrer gibt, bitte melden, irgendwann wird das Gruppenticket günstiger.

Bis morgen


----------



## Rasender Robert (26. September 2011)

Hallo Lockenghost!

Die Tour findet wie geplant statt.  Abfahrt des Zuges am Hbf um 12:34, ich steige um 12:42 in KA-Mühlburg zu. Ticket für mich habe ich schon.

Bis nachher

Robert


----------



## benzinkanister (27. September 2011)

beschissenes timinig zur zeit. wollte gerade mal wieder reinschauen ob heute jemand fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robertj (27. September 2011)

*Mittwochs-Nightride*

Start ist in Maikammer um 18.30h am unteren Kalmitparkplatz, hat 30-40 km und 800-900 Höhenmeter.


----------



## Rasender Robert (27. September 2011)

Hallo,

wenn ich bei dir (oder jemand anderem) hin und zurück im Auto mitfahren kann, komme ich mit! Treffpunkt hinter dem Hbf wäre für mich ok.

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## robertj (27. September 2011)

Ich fahre schon morgens hin,zurück könnte ich dich mitnehmen.
Grüße Robert


----------



## snakebites (27. September 2011)

kann leider morgen nicht nightriden 

auf Maloche wird auch zu später Stunde noch prioritär behandelt werden müssen


----------



## bobons (29. September 2011)

Was für ein Grüppchen hat sich gestern (Mittwoch 28.9.) gegen 18 Uhr an der Wasserwerk-Brücke getroffen? 
Hatte kurz überlegt mitzufahren, war aber eine bessere Entscheidung es nicht zu tun: hatte 1 km später im Oberwald keine Luft mehr im Vorderrad (Ventil defekt) und ausnahmsweise mal keinen Schlauch dabei. 

Wo wir gerade dabei sind: Verkauft jemand in KA Michelin-, Maxxis- und Conti-Schläuche *nicht* zu Mondpreisen? Die Schwalbe machen einfach zu viele Probleme und ich suche 120-140 g-Schläuche die nicht über 10 Euro kosten (im Netz 4 Euro, im Laden wären 7 Euro OK).


----------



## Eike. (29. September 2011)

Das wird vermutlich die Mittwochstruppe vom DAV gewesen sein. 

Reifen findest du vielleicht beim BOC, die kleinen Läden und Karstadt haben in der Regel die utopischen UPE. @Schlauch: cheap, light, strong - choose two


----------



## murmel2 (29. September 2011)

Hat jmd Lust irgendwann am verlängerten Wochenende ne Tour zu fahren?


----------



## bobons (29. September 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> @Schlauch: cheap, light, strong - choose two



Danke! Gilt das nicht für alle Teile am Rad? 
Dann fliesst mein Geld doch ins Schwabenland (http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/shop/) und die Schläuche kommen per Post. Schon Geld und Nerven gespart.


----------



## matou (30. September 2011)

Ich würde Morgen NaMi gegen 14:00 zu einer Tour aufbrechen wollen...irgendwas um Maikammer oder Bad Herrenalb...jemand Lust und Zeit?


----------



## JoB_X (1. Oktober 2011)

Hi hat jemand Lust Morgen oder am Montag eine Bus unterstützte Schwarzwald Tour zu machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel2 (1. Oktober 2011)

matou schrieb:


> Ich würde Morgen NaMi gegen 14:00 zu einer Tour aufbrechen wollen...irgendwas um Maikammer oder Bad Herrenalb...jemand Lust und Zeit?



Schade- habe ich zu spät gelesen  Ich würde aber generell gern mal die trails bei Bad Herrenalb fahren. Falls jemand ortskundiges mal wieder fährt, würde ich mich gern anschließen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## overkill_KA (1. Oktober 2011)

@ job X:
wo willst du denn lang? was fährst du (Enduro, CC..)?

Hätte auch Lust auf Bad Herrenalb morgen. 
Muss heute Abend nur noch Kette drauf machen.


----------



## matou (1. Oktober 2011)

murmel2 schrieb:


> Schade- habe ich zu spät gelesen  Ich würde aber generell gern mal die trails bei Bad Herrenalb fahren. Falls jemand ortskundiges mal wieder fährt, würde ich mich gern anschließen.
> 
> Viele Grüße



Kein Thema...am Montag gehts evtl auf den BM bei Bad Herrenalb...


----------



## overkill_KA (1. Oktober 2011)

Hat jemand Lust morgen richtung Bad Herrenalb?

Edit:
Keiner Lust?


----------



## murmel2 (2. Oktober 2011)

matou schrieb:


> Kein Thema...am Montag gehts evtl auf den BM bei Bad Herrenalb...



Morgen passt mir leider nicht, aber das nächste mal gern! Wünsch euch viel Spaß


----------



## MTBDave (3. Oktober 2011)

Jemand am Mittwoch unterwegs? Letzter schöner Tag...


----------



## Schwobenflyer (4. Oktober 2011)

War das einer von hier?

Am Samstag von BH Richtung Teufelsmühle mit einem Scott Genius aus KA? 
Wir sind ein paar Meter zusammen gefahren bis uns die Wege wieder trennten


----------



## robertj (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich werden den Tag morgen auch nochmal ausnutzen.

Es geht rund um Maikammer/Neustadt 1500-2000hm.
Start ca. 11h ab KA, ein Platz im Auto frei.


----------



## Deleted 161766 (4. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leute,

vermist das jemand, heute gefunden am wattkopf?!?

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/img0832x.jpg/]
	


Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (4. Oktober 2011)

mad79 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> vermist das jemand, heute gefunden am wattkopf?!?
> 
> ...



Sieht schwer nach Verstellschraube für FOX Gabeln aus.


----------



## Dunkle.Materie (4. Oktober 2011)

Oder einer Abdeckung fürs Ventil einer Fox Gabel, zumindest sieht die bei mir so aus.

Meine fehlt aber nicht.


----------



## ms06-rider (5. Oktober 2011)

Könnte doch von ner 40 sein ... Ich erlaube mir einfach mal das noch wo anders zu posten


----------



## Deleted 161766 (5. Oktober 2011)

ventilabdeckung....


----------



## ms06-rider (5. Oktober 2011)

War das an mich gerichtet? Hat das die 40 net? Sorry, ich fahr keine Gabeln, die mega überteuert sind und auch net mehr können, dafür dann aber hässlich aussehen  Und ich meine mich daran zu erinner, dass an Kai's 40 so n blauer Kopf war, wie der genau aussieht weis ich net und ist mir auch egal.


----------



## vitaminc (5. Oktober 2011)

Gehört hier vielleicht nicht unbedingt rein, aber niemand anderes kennt die Umgebung besser vor meiner Haustüre als ihr:

Wollte bereits letzten Winter ne Nightride-Lampe kaufen, habe es auf diesen Winter vertagt  - jetzt bin ich wieder am Grübeln. MJ-808, MJ-808e, MJ-872 usw. - die ganzen DX-Lampen gibts ja inzwischen auch in Deutschland zu beziehen, nicht wirklich soviel teurer als bei DealExtreme. Genauso gibts dann NaturalShine und MyTineSun. Lupine und Co. sind mir grundsätzlich zu teuer.

Hab jetzt im Forum einige Threads durchgekaut, aber ist halt immer schwierig zu unterscheiden, ob das Geschreibsel jetzt von nem Freak kommt dem es nicht hell genug sein kann oder von nem Normalo wie mich 

Was fahrt ihr für Lampen am Wattkopf und Co., vorallendingen bevorzugt ihr Lenker oder Helm oder sogar beides?

So ne MJ-808E kostet inkl. Befestigungsgummi, Ladegerät, Akku, Verlängerung und Helmhalterung gerade mal 90 Tacken.
Die soll etwas "spottiger" sein als die alte MJ-808. Die neue MJ-872 hat nochmals mehr Power, das Licht geht auch deutlich mehr in die Breite, liegt dann aber bei 130 EUR. Genauso auch die MJ-856, die ansich zur MJ-872 identisch ist, bis auf die unterschiedliche Lenkerhalterung (Plastik).

Das Geld will ja gut angelegt sein, andernfalls lass ich das Zesty übern Winter in der Garage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (6. Oktober 2011)

hi
kann dir nur mytinysun empfehlen. hab selber 2 und super zufrieden.
preis ist doch ok oder ?
glaub mir 199 â¬ gut angelegt.
meine beiden eigenbau haben das doppelte gekostet. geld sparen ist hier nix.

http://mytinysun.com/


----------



## chrisle (6. Oktober 2011)

Habe 2 DX: eine am Lenker sowie eine Helmversion. 
Gibt keine Alternative für den Preis.


----------



## overkill_KA (6. Oktober 2011)

Dealextreme Preis schlÃ¤gt sicher keiner. Da bekommst du die mit SSC 7 Emitter fÃ¼r 35â¬ im Paket


----------



## Mr. Freak (9. Oktober 2011)

hi, bin neu in karlsruhe und würde gern mal nach bad wildbad etc. an den wochenenden. wäre super, wenn mich jemand mitnehmen könnte


----------



## overkill_KA (10. Oktober 2011)

Pfinztaler Thread reinschreiben. Die sind öfters in Parks. Hier werden mehr Touren und Trails in der Umgebung gefahren.

Gruß


----------



## Rasender Robert (12. Oktober 2011)

Hallo!

Wer hat morgen abend Lust auf einen Wattkopf-Nightride? Startzeit ab 18:30 wäre für mich ok.

Grobe Planung: 2-3 mal hoch und dann möglichst trailreich wieder runter!

Robert


----------



## overkill_KA (12. Oktober 2011)

Meine DX ist noch nicht da, außerdem ist Kette heut gerissen, sonst wäre ich dabei


----------



## bobons (12. Oktober 2011)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Meine DX ist noch nicht da, außerdem ist Kette heut gerissen, sonst wäre ich dabei



Nur 1 Aussage davon zählt als Ausrede. 
Welche "DX" hast Du bestellt? MJ oder die Kopie von der Kopie von der Kopie?


----------



## Eike. (12. Oktober 2011)

Das klingt nicht schlecht. Mir wäre aber eine Startzeit eher Richtung 19:30 Hedwigsquelle/Kaisereiche lieber


----------



## Rasender Robert (13. Oktober 2011)

19:30 Hedwigsquelle passt mir auch ... können wir gerne so machen!

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (13. Oktober 2011)

Gebucht


----------



## steigi82 (13. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe vorher leider mein Handy (Samsung Galaxy 3) verloren. Falls es irgendjemand finden sollte, bitte hier bei mir melden!

Es muss irgendwo im Bereich zwischen Bismarckturm, Funkturm Grünwettersbach, Hedwigsquelle und Oberwald passiert sein..
Das letzte Mal habe ich es am Bismarckturm benutzt, bemerkt habe ich es im Oberwald bei den Schreberanlagen.

Ja, ich weiß - ist ein riesen Radius, aber genauer kann ich es leider nicht sagen.

Auch wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit verschwindend gering ist, wäre es nett wenn ihr eure Augen offen haltet.

Grüße,
Volker


----------



## Eike. (13. Oktober 2011)

Es wäre natürlich hilfreich zu wissen auf welchen Wegen du unterwegs warst. Ist es eingeschaltet und nicht stumm gestellt? Dann schick mir mal die Nummer. Wir sind nachher in dem Gebiet unterwegs und ich würde es ein paar mal klingeln lassen, sehen dürfte im Dunkeln unmöglich sein


----------



## steigi82 (13. Oktober 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Es wäre natürlich hilfreich zu wissen auf welchen Wegen du unterwegs warst. Ist es eingeschaltet und nicht stumm gestellt? Dann schick mir mal die Nummer. Wir sind nachher in dem Gebiet unterwegs und ich würde es ein paar mal klingeln lassen, sehen dürfte im Dunkeln unmöglich sein



Leider ist es auf lautlos gestellt und der Akku ist wohl rausgefallen. Habe  auch schon versucht anzurufen.


----------



## steigi82 (13. Oktober 2011)

Habe mal ne gpx-Datei mitangehängt wie in Etwa meine Route vom Bismarckturm war.


----------



## overkill_KA (13. Oktober 2011)

bobons schrieb:


> Nur 1 Aussage davon zählt als Ausrede.
> Welche "DX" hast Du bestellt? MJ oder die Kopie von der Kopie von der Kopie?



Zweiteres. Und ja eigentlich zählt nur das mit der Lampe als Ausrede, aber hab grad keine Kettennieten mehr daheim


----------



## Rasender Robert (14. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

hier mein Tourenvorschlag für *Sonntag*:

Abfahrt mit dem Zug ab Karlsruhe Hbf um 09:34 nach Maikammer. Dort eine Tour mit ca. 50km und 1500-1800hm. Die genauere Route wird vor Ort festgelegt.

Tempo bergauf gemütlich, bergab mit vielen Trails.

Viele Grüße
Robert

Update: Abfahrt verschiebt sich eine Stunde nach vorne und ich fahre nicht mit dem Zug, sondern im Auto mit. Falls doch noch jemand mitkommt, fährt der entsprechende Zug um 08:34 ab Karlsruhe!


----------



## max.u.moritz (14. Oktober 2011)

Hallo an alle Freunde des Bikesports,

kennt Ihr schon die neusten Pläne in Eurer Nähe. Ab Bad Herrenalb ist ein riesiger Nationalpark geplant. Das Gebiet geht von Bad Herrenalb/Dobel/Bad Wildbad bis nach Baiersbronn. In diesem Gebiet sollen rd. 40 % aller Wege aktiv zurückgebaut werden. Auf den restlichen Wegen wird es massive Einschränkungen geben. Das gesamte Gebiet wird sich selbst überlassen d.h. nach Stürmen werden umgestürzte Bäume einfach liegen lassen und die Wege geschlossen. Es wird dauerhaft nur noch ein paar wenige Wege geben. 

Weitere Infos findet Ihr unter www.unser-nordschwarzwald.de . Wir sind auf Unterstützung gegen diesen ökologischen und ökonomischen Schwachsinn angewiesen. Übrigens: Der Bad Wildbader Bikepark liegt ebenfalls im Suchgebiet des Nationalparkes. Ich danke Euch im Interesse unseres Hobbies für Eure Unterstützung.

Freundliche Grüsse

Max.u.Moritz


----------



## hömma (15. Oktober 2011)

steigi82 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe vorher leider mein Handy (Samsung Galaxy 3) verloren. Falls es irgendjemand finden sollte, bitte hier bei mir melden!
> 
> ...



Hi, das ist jetzt nur lückenhaftes Halbwissen, aber evtl. könntest du auf der folgenden Seite Glück haben:
http://www.samsungdive.com

Sofern du die Original-Firmware auf dem Handy hast und mal diese Samsung Apps oder Musik oder was da noch so an "bloatware" drauf ist, benutzt hast, solltest du dich mit deinem Account da einloggen können. Hatte es bei meinem Android (Galaxy S2) mal ausprobiert und der konnte mir den letzten Standort halbwegs genau anzeigen, natürlich nicht GPS-genau wie bei der Live-Ortung, aber vielleicht hilft es ja. 

Zumindest weiß man dann, ob es noch am Wattkopf liegt oder schon beim neuen Besitzer in der Südstadt.  Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob man das Handy dafür wie bei der Live-Ortung bereits vorher registriert haben muss und ob es mit allen Galaxys geht. Wie gesagt... lückenhaftes Halbwissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steigi82 (15. Oktober 2011)

hömma schrieb:


> Hi, das ist jetzt nur lückenhaftes Halbwissen, aber evtl. könntest du auf der folgenden Seite Glück haben:
> http://www.samsungdive.com
> 
> Sofern du die Original-Firmware auf dem Handy hast und mal diese Samsung Apps oder Musik oder was da noch so an "bloatware" drauf ist, benutzt hast, solltest du dich mit deinem Account da einloggen können. Hatte es bei meinem Android (Galaxy S2) mal ausprobiert und der konnte mir den letzten Standort halbwegs genau anzeigen, natürlich nicht GPS-genau wie bei der Live-Ortung, aber vielleicht hilft es ja.
> ...



Danke für den link und Tipp. Hat leider nicht funktioniert, aber ist auf jeden Fall was, worüber ich in Zukunft nachdenke.
Habe jetzt auch noch mal die Strecke abgefahren, aber nichts gefunden. Naja, ist gerade auch echt ne unglückliche Jahreszeit mit dem ganzen Laub, da hat man auch keine Chance was zu finden...


----------



## overkill_KA (18. Oktober 2011)

Kann jemand was zur erfahrung mit organischen Bremsbelägen sagen?
Ist die Bremsleistung vergleichbar mit den herkömmliche Belägen?
Wie viel schneller nutzen sich die organischen ab?


----------



## .ExE (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann zumindest nichts negatives über die organischen Beläge sagen, im Gegensatz zu meinen gesinterten. Die sind mir recht schnell verglast. Es bremst zwar noch recht ordentlich, aber dafür will bald keiner mehr mit mir fahren, bei der Geräuschkulisse.


----------



## Eike. (18. Oktober 2011)

Kann man nicht pauschal sagen. Bei der Juicy bin ich nur organische gefahren und war sehr zufrieden damit. Bei der Elixir waren alle die ich ausprobiert habe extrem schnell abgefahren (nur rund 20000tm). Die von Avid hab ich aber noch nicht probiert, kommen vielleicht als nächstes drauf wenn mal wieder welche fällig sind.


----------



## snakebites (24. Oktober 2011)

zurück zu den Trailtouren:

_*Nightride*_ am Dienstag dem 25.10 auf den wunderschönen Pfälzer Trails. [ca. 30-40 km @ 1000-1500 hm] 

Treffpunkt ist um 18:00 hinter dem HBF oder um 18:45 am Kalmitparkplatz bei Maikammer
Für die Anfahrt könnte ich noch Platz für 3 MitfahrerInnen anbieten.


----------



## mech (24. Oktober 2011)

snakebites schrieb:


> zurück zu den Trailtouren:
> 
> _*Nightride*_ am Dienstag dem 25.10 auf den wunderschönen Pfälzer Trails. [ca. 30-40 km @ 1000-1500 hm]
> 
> ...



hallo snakebites,
mein Kollege würde evtl. auch mitkommen. klärt sich heut abend.
Meld mich später noch mal dazu..

grüße
mech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (24. Oktober 2011)

snakebites schrieb:


> zurück zu den Trailtouren:
> 
> _*Nightride*_ am Dienstag dem 25.10 auf den wunderschönen Pfälzer Trails. [ca. 30-40 km @ 1000-1500 hm]
> 
> ...


 wo ist das, amerika ??


----------



## black soul (24. Oktober 2011)

doppelt


----------



## snakebites (24. Oktober 2011)

black soul schrieb:


> wo ist das, amerika ??



Nö, die Pälzer sind nicht ganz so weit westlich zu finden! 
link ist repariert und tut nun wie gewünscht - danke für den Hinweis

@ mech: für dich hatte ich natürlich schon reserviert.


----------



## Eike. (25. Oktober 2011)

Für alle die nicht genug Zeit oder höhenmetertaugliche Beine für die grandiose Pfalzaktion haben, bieten wir als Alternative Dunkelwattkopfen an. Abfahrt um 19:20 Uhr an der Hedwigsquelle, oder wer mit dem Rad aus Karlsruhe kommt 19 Uhr an der Wasserwerksbrücke. Wer mitkommen will sagt am besten kurz Bescheid und hat trailtaugliche Beleuchtung an Kopf oder Lenker.


----------



## Eike. (26. Oktober 2011)

Nightridevorwarnung für morgen (Donnerstag). Treffen wieder wie gehabt um 19 Uhr an der Wasserwerksbrücke bzw. 19:20 an der Hedwigsquelle. Am besten per PN mit Handynummer anmelden damit ich bescheid sagen kann, falls es doch später wird. Oder halt vor dem Start nochmal hier vorbei schauen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Oktober 2011)




----------



## Rasender Robert (27. Oktober 2011)

Da bin ich dabei! Bis heute abend um 19:00 an der WWB.

Robert


----------



## Rasender Robert (28. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

hat schon jemand Pläne für den Samstag? Das Wetter wird wieder super und ich werde auf jeden Fall eine Tour fahren. Wahrscheinlich geht es wieder einmal in die Pfalz ... bin aber auch anderen Vorschlägen gegenüber offen.

Viele Grüße

Robert


----------



## Lockenghost (28. Oktober 2011)

Bin morgen dabei 

Gruß Felix


----------



## Rasender Robert (29. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Felix,

nachdem sich gestern tagsüber niemand gemeldet hat, habe ich ein wenig umgeplant: Ich treffe mich mit meinem Bruder (Hardtail-Fahrer, aber recht schnell unterwegs) in Neustadt, um Ihm einmal die schönen Pfälzer Trails zu zeigen.

Wenn du willst, kannst du gerne mitkommen: Ich fahre aber schon um 09:07 ab KA Hbf Gleis 1 los ... vielleicht liest du das ja noch rechtzeitig.

Viele Grüße und vielleicht bis nachher!

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lockenghost (29. Oktober 2011)

09:07 schaff ich nicht mehr, euch aber viel Spaß!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. Oktober 2011)

Hi Hornisgrindekenner,

ich bin gestern zu Fuß vom Ochsenstall hoch auf die Hornisgrinde und auf der anderen Seite wieder runter zum Mummelsee gelaufen.

Bin konsequent auf dem Westweg geblieben.

Ist das schon mal einer beidseitig runtergefahren? Zum Ochsenstall könnte das ganze Stück Spaß machen und zum Mummelsee zumindest das erste Stück bis die Forstautobahn kommt - das ist jedoch schon recht anspruchsvoll. Ist das von euch schon mal einer gefahren?

Und dann noch: Von wo aus könnte man sinnhaft eine Tour starten, wenn man die beiden Trails fahren will - Unterstmatt?


----------



## snakebites (30. Oktober 2011)

Die Hornisgride ist mit Sicherheit ein schöner Ort. Allerding sind dort fast immer viele Wanderer unterwegs und die zahlreichen expliziten Radfahren-verboten-Hinweise machen es nicht einfacher.

Ich würde wo anders geländeradeln gehen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Tobias,

danke für den Hinweis - bin ja ortsfremd und mir sind die lokalen Befindlichkeiten nicht bekannt. 

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## Jan89 (30. Oktober 2011)

Hi schöne tour ist 
von Bühl hoch zur Hornisgrinde und dann Westweg über Badener Höhe runter nach Forbach dann bist du das Beste vom Westweg gefahren 

Tour natürlich nicht am Sa/So wenn gutes Wetter ist


----------



## Mr. Freak (30. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ist von Euch jemand Montag/Dienstag unterwegs? Würde mich eventuell anschließen...
gruß


----------



## LittleBoomer (30. Oktober 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hallo Tobias,
> 
> danke für den Hinweis - bin ja ortsfremd und mir sind die lokalen Befindlichkeiten nicht bekannt.
> 
> Gruss Dirk.



Ich fahre da oben ab und zu mal von Herrenwies aus. Ein Stückchen unterhalb des Ochsenstalls geht noch ein Weg hoch, der noch besser ist als der direkt vom Ochsenstall.

Grüße

Littleboomer


----------



## Eike. (31. Oktober 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hi Hornisgrindekenner,
> 
> ich bin gestern zu Fuß vom Ochsenstall hoch auf die Hornisgrinde und auf der anderen Seite wieder runter zum Mummelsee gelaufen.
> 
> ...



Been there, done that  Zur Wochenend-Wanderer-Situation wurde ja schon alles gesagt. Selbst sehr frühes Aufstehen hilft nur bedingt 
Der Westweg zum Mummelsee runter ist wie du schon schreibst nur recht kurz. Die Treppe bei der Bergwachthütte ist schon sehr heftig und unten raus ist es halt ein Forstweg. Ich würde da eher die Verlängerung von dem Holzbohlensteig am Dreifürstenstein vorbei nehmen, der führt mehr oder weniger bis zum See und ist im oberen Teil durchaus nicht ohne Anspruch. Die Blaue Raute an der Westflanke dürfte dir bestimmt auch gefallen. 
Eine Tour die das alles drin hat könnte etwa so aussehen: Unterstmatt - Richtung Ochsenstall, nach der Kehre rechts abbiegen, nächste wieder Links, kommt am "Nordgipfel" raus - Dreifürstentrail - Fahrstraße vom See wieder hoch zu den Windrädern - blaue Raute bis B500 - Fahrstraße zum Sendemasten hoch - Westweg Unterstmatt


----------



## matou (31. Oktober 2011)

Wie Eike schon sagte, die Treppe unterhalb der Bergwacht ist eine der wenigen interessanten Stellen. Mein Favorit in dieser Richtung ist Holzbohlen-"Northshore"  über Dreifürstenstein Richtung Seibelseck. Richtung Mummelsee wirds im unteren Abschnitt ja leider auch zum "Forstweg"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (31. Oktober 2011)

Danke fürs Feedback. Wenn mein Rad endlich wieder tut, werde ich das unter der Woche und morgens dieses Jahr wohl noch angehen.

Den Stufen unterhalb der Bergwachthütte habe ich am WE versprochen, dass ich mit dem Rad mal vorbeikomme.


----------



## Rasender Robert (2. November 2011)

Hallo,

wer ist morgen bei einem Wattkopf-Nightride dabei? Als Abfahrtszeit schlage ich 19:00 in Karlsruhe an der Wasserwerksbrücke bzw. 19:20 an der Hedwigsquelle vor.

Robert


----------



## Deleted 4120 (2. November 2011)

Rasender Robert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer ist morgen bei einem Wattkopf-Nightride dabei? Als Abfahrtszeit schlage ich 19:00 in Karlsruhe an der Wasserwerksbrücke bzw. 19:20 an der Hedwigsquelle vor.
> 
> Robert



Ich würde versuchen mitzukommen. Ich bin tagsüber noch unterwegs und daher nicht ganz sicher ob ich es wirklich schaffe. Wenn ich spätestes 19:20 nicht an der Quelle bin dann warte nicht auf mich!
Wie lange/was wolltest Du fahren? 

Gruß Felix


----------



## matou (3. November 2011)

Juhu, er fährt wieder!


----------



## Rasender Robert (3. November 2011)

@pumuckl: 2-3 mal hoch und auf den verschiedenen Trails wieder runter, also eine eher kleine Runde.

Robert


----------



## Marci1111 (3. November 2011)

kann mir einer von euch helfen, bin noch relativ jung und suche ein paar gute singletrails die ich auch als "anfänger" schaffe und spaß daran habe und mich auch verbessern kann.
die bases kann ich ja schon also nicht dass ihr denkt "der saß noch nie auf nem bike". 
ich wohne in KA - Daxlanden und suche in der Nähe ein paar Pisten zum Rocken, kennt ihr da was? allerdings dürfen die strecken nicht so verborgen sein, sodass ich sie auch einigermaßen gut finde? gibts da was gutes am Turmberg? wenn ja wo gehts von da oben aus los?
schreibt mir bitte zurück, danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. November 2011)

matou schrieb:


> Juhu, er fährt wieder!



die ganze Zeit, nur nicht "öffentlich"


----------



## Rasender Robert (3. November 2011)

Update: Mangels Beteiligung ist der Nightride für heute abend abgesagt 

Robert


----------



## LittleBoomer (4. November 2011)

Marci1111 schrieb:


> kann mir einer von euch helfen, bin noch relativ jung und suche ein paar gute singletrails die ich auch als "anfänger" schaffe und spaß daran habe und mich auch verbessern kann.
> die bases kann ich ja schon also nicht dass ihr denkt "der saß noch nie auf nem bike".
> ich wohne in KA - Daxlanden und suche in der Nähe ein paar Pisten zum Rocken, kennt ihr da was? allerdings dürfen die strecken nicht so verborgen sein, sodass ich sie auch einigermaßen gut finde? gibts da was gutes am Turmberg? wenn ja wo gehts von da oben aus los?
> schreibt mir bitte zurück, danke



Nun ja, Wattkopf und Edelberg bieten da einiges. Die meißten sind auch gut zu finden. Für einen 'Anfänger' bieten sich auch die ausgeschilderten MountainbikeStrecken an, die es von Ettlingen aus gibt. Hier hilft der Goggel weiter....ansonsten mal hier im Fred anfragen, es gibt immer mal wieder Blümchenpflücktouren....
Da es jetzt leider abend schon wieder dunkel ist, bin ich dann am WoEnde unterwegs, allerdings seltener am Wattkopf. 

Grüße 

LittleBoomer


----------



## Marci1111 (4. November 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Nun ja, Wattkopf und Edelberg bieten da einiges. Die meißten sind auch gut zu finden. Für einen 'Anfänger' bieten sich auch die ausgeschilderten MountainbikeStrecken an, die es von Ettlingen aus gibt. Hier hilft der Goggel weiter....ansonsten mal hier im Fred anfragen, es gibt immer mal wieder Blümchenpflücktouren....
> Da es jetzt leider abend schon wieder dunkel ist, bin ich dann am WoEnde unterwegs, allerdings seltener am Wattkopf.
> 
> Grüße
> ...



danke für die antwort, ich werde mir das mal anschauen, bin jetzt allerdings krank, da ich in letzter zeit ein wenig freizügig MTB gefahren bin, werde mich mal mit einem bekannten in der Nähe ettlingen nach guten trails umschauen.

und was ist mit dem turmberg, wo ist da die strecke? oder einfach mal hindüsen und schauen?


----------



## Eike. (4. November 2011)

Hat morgen jemand Lust auf eine entspannte Runde? Irgendwie hab ich gerade keinen Bock erst groß anzufahren, Pfalz fällt also raus, Wattkopf muss am Wochenende aber auch nicht sein und auf Bad Herrenalb hab ich auch nicht so recht Lust. In Baden-Baden ist man schnell mit dem Zug und da war ich schon länger nicht mehr. Startzeit nach Wunsch aber nicht vor 11. Die Züge fahren stündlich um xx:09 am Hauptbahnhof ab.


----------



## snakebites (5. November 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Pfalz fällt also raus,


Da hätte ich die optimale Lösung: Pfalz! 

Ich wäre morgen ab > 12:00 für jedes Trailschmankerl zu haben. Anreise gerne mit ÖVM oder meiner Wanderdüne (aka Möglichkeit für bis zu fünf für die Anreis ab zB Hbf)


----------



## Eike. (5. November 2011)

snakebites schrieb:


> Da hätte ich die optimale Lösung: Pfalz!


Na gut, überredet  
12:07 ab Ka Hbf oder lieber erst um 13:07? Licht werden wir wohl so oder so brauchen. Sonnenuntergang ist ja schon um 5 - Dreckswinterzeit.


----------



## Eike. (5. November 2011)

Update: 12 Uhr wird wohl nichts mehr, kein Wunder wenn ich die Zeit von deinem Posting sehe  Ich richte mich mal auf 13 Uhr ein.

Updateupdate: No Pfalz today, ich werde mit dem Renner meine schon länger geplante Kraichgautour machen. *Morgen* jemand in der *Pfalz* dabei*?* Abfahrt in Karlsruhe um 10:07, 11:07 (dann gehts ohne Kunstlicht) oder 12:07 (Sundownerride). Die Strecke ist wie üblich flexibel, ich hab da was schönes mit rund 1200hm im Kopf, Dauer etwa 5h.


----------



## Heili (5. November 2011)

Je nach dem wie sich der heutige Abend entwickelt bin ich dabei 
Edit: Hat sich erledigt, doch keine Zeit -.-


----------



## snakebites (6. November 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> kein Wunder wenn ich die Zeit von deinem Posting sehe


Zeit ist relativ.

Daran lag es nicht! Geländeradeln kann ich fast immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (6. November 2011)

War in letzter Zeit mal jemand an den 7Hills? Wie ist denn aktuell der Zustand dort?
Ich suche noch etwas als "schnellen Feierabendspielplatz"...


----------



## Rasender Robert (6. November 2011)

*Ankündigung: Wöchentlicher Dienstags-Nightride in Ettlingen
*

Hallo zusammen!

Ab nächsten Dienstag werden Eike und ich regelmäßig einen Nightride über den Wattkopf machen. Hier alle Infos:

*Wann und Wo:* Wöchentlich jeden Dienstag, beginnend am 08.11. Treffpunkt ist um 20:00 an der Hedwigsquelle. Alle, die wie ich aus Karlsruhe kommen, können sich schon um 19:40 an der Wasserwerksbrücke treffen

*Wo geht's lang?* Wir werden hauptsächlich die Trails am Wattkopf abfahren. Pro Tour bedeutet das, etwa 2-3 mal auf den Berg hoch und dann wieder über Trails runter. Das gibt dann eine reine Fahrzeit am Wattkopf von ca. 1,5h.

*Wer kann mit?* Grundsätzlich kann jeder mitkommen. Ihr solltet konditionell in der Lage sein, die 2-3 Auffahrten zu überstehen. Das Tempo ist gemütlich, es wird niemand abgehängt. Natürlich solltet ihr einen Helm tragen und an diesem oder am Lenker eine trailtaugliche Beleuchtung haben.

Wenn jemand mitfahren möchte, genügt eine kurze Anmeldung hier im Forum.

Viele Grüße

Robert


----------



## Eike. (6. November 2011)




----------



## Deleted 4120 (6. November 2011)

Na das hört sich doch super an, da werde ich doch hoffentlich öfter mitkommen können. 
20Uhr ist für mich realistischer, kann es aus familienlogistischen Gründen aber immer nur sehr spontan entscheiden.

Super, freue mich!!!


----------



## Stricherjunge (6. November 2011)

matou schrieb:


> War in letzter Zeit mal jemand an den 7Hills? Wie ist denn aktuell der Zustand dort?
> Ich suche noch etwas als "schnellen Feierabendspielplatz"...



Sieht gut aus, zumindest war es vor zwei Wochen noch so.


----------



## Rasender Robert (8. November 2011)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst ...



Rasender Robert schrieb:


> *Ankündigung: Wöchentlicher Dienstags-Nightride in Ettlingen
> *
> 
> Hallo zusammen!
> ...




Ich bin heute abend dabei, Treffpunkt für alle Karlsruher um 19:40 an der Wasserwerksbrücke.

Robert


----------



## Krustenking (8. November 2011)

Heute kann ich leider nicht. Aber ich verkünde mal meine Absicht in Zukunft desöfteren mitzufahren.


----------



## Eike. (8. November 2011)

Damit es keine Missverständnise gibt: ich bin jeweils dabei, wenn nicht sag ich vorher Bescheid. Also bis heut Abend.


----------



## hömma (8. November 2011)

Krustenking schrieb:


> Heute kann ich leider nicht. Aber ich verkünde mal meine Absicht in Zukunft desöfteren mitzufahren.



Dito.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (8. November 2011)

Ich habe Euch wohl leider um ein paar Minuten verpasst. Ich hatte mich nicht angemeldet, da ich nicht sicher wusste ob ich es schaffe. Ich werde es wohl in Zukunft auch so handhaben müssen, Familie geht vor.


----------



## Eike. (8. November 2011)

In so einem Fall einfach kurz auf dem Handy melden. Meine Nummer hat sich nicht geändert.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (8. November 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> In so einem Fall einfach kurz auf dem Handy melden. Meine Nummer hat sich nicht geändert.



Ich war mir nicht sicher, habe Robert noch versucht zu erreichen, ist aber nicht an sein Handy. Beim nächsten Mal


----------



## Rasender Robert (8. November 2011)

Habe gerade deinen Anruf auf dem Handy gesehen ... das habe ich wohl während der Fahrt überhört


----------



## melon62 (9. November 2011)

Hey,

was habt ihr für Lichter an den MTBs? Mein Mann fährt auch ab und zu am Wattkopftunnel die Strecken, aber nie abends. 

Habt ihr eine Kaufempfehlung, suche evt. noch ein Geschenk für meinen Sohn und Mann für ihre MTB zu Weihnachten.

Was zieht ihr bei so einem Schmudelwetter an wie heute, mit seinem Sportshirt und einer Fleecjacke ist ihm inzwischen doch zu kalt. 


Grüsse melon


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. November 2011)

Ich fahre eine Lampe von Extremedeal.com. Die wirst Du allerdings bis Weihnachten gesichert nicht mehr bekommen. 

Eine günstige Alternative, die in D vertrieben wird, ist die hier: http://aim-led.com/

Wenn Du mehr Geld hast, dann die üblichen Verdächtigen: Hope, Lupine, ...

Vielleicht ist dieser Test für Dich ganz interessant: http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_tec...hoer/lampen/test-helmlampen-122011/a6089.html

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## melon62 (9. November 2011)

Hallo Dirk, danke für die schnelle Antwort. So habe jetzt mal nachgelesen, macht super helles Licht. Schade dass die im normalen Straßenverkehr nicht zugelassen ist. 
Da mein Sohn zumindest auch in den Sport mit seinem Rad fährt, braucht er eine die zugelassen ist. 
Hast du da auch noch eine gute Empfehlung?

Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass man mit dem Licht Spaß hat Nachts die Trails zu befahren. Ist sicher spannend.

Gruß
Melon


----------



## melon62 (9. November 2011)

Habe jetzt die B+M Ixon IQ LED- Scheinwerfer und Rücklicht gefunden.
Stiftung Warentest Tessieger. 

Bei Amazon als Setpreis 84,95 E incl. Akku u. Ladegerät. Hört sich gut an.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. November 2011)

Du musst festlegen was Du willst. Maximale Ausleuchtung auf dem Trail und Zulassung nach StVZo schließen sich so gut wie aus - leider.


----------



## melon62 (9. November 2011)

Schade, ich dachte das gibt es beides in einem. Beim Preis von 90,00 E kauft man nicht beides. 

Mein Sohn braucht auf jeden fall die StvZo Version.


----------



## kermit* (9. November 2011)

melon62 schrieb:


> Schade, ich dachte das gibt es beides in einem. Beim Preis von 90,00 E kauft man nicht beides.
> 
> Mein Sohn braucht auf jeden fall die StvZo Version.



Wenn dein Sohn im Dunklen auf der Straße fährt, gib ihm eine Lampe, mit der er auch wirklich was sieht und gesehen wird. Kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass die Polizei ein kleines Kind anhält und die Lampe kontrolliert...

Ich würde auf die StVZO pfeifen und was Anständiges kaufen. Gerade bei Kids, die sind ja noch kleier und werden noch schneller übersehen.


----------



## Eike. (9. November 2011)

Die Ixon ist von der Helligkeit her schon sehr tauglich. Für die Straße definitiv ausreichend, auf Trails stört in erster Linie der scharfe hell-dunkel Kontrast.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (9. November 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Die Ixon ist von der Helligkeit her schon sehr tauglich. Für die Straße definitiv ausreichend, auf Trails stört in erster Linie der scharfe hell-dunkel Kontrast.



Ich fahre am Trekkingbike auch eine Busch&Müller Lumotec IQ, diese hat das gleiche Prinzip wie die Ixon IQ, die machen schon gutes Licht und wer STVO möchte eine feine Sache. Wer schwerpunktmäßig in den Wald auf Trails will kauft sich was anderes.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. November 2011)

Ich hab die Ixon Speed IQ aus Zeiten als Trails 5% Gefälle hatten und S1/S2 ein Fremdword war.

Absolut zu vergessen. Ich hab aktuell nichts anderes, aber das taugt nix fürs MTB.


----------



## Lockenghost (10. November 2011)

Morgen (also heute, Donnerstag) jemand bei ner kleinen Wattkopf-Runde dabei?
Start wäre 18:15 Uhr an der Wasserwerksbrücke.

Gruß
Felix


----------



## g!zmo (10. November 2011)

was haltet ihr denn von der hier? Der Preis überrascht mich etwas..
ebay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (10. November 2011)

melon62 schrieb:


> Was zieht ihr bei so einem Schmudelwetter an wie heute, mit seinem Sportshirt und einer Fleecjacke ist ihm inzwischen doch zu kalt.


So jetzt noch zu den Klamotten. Die alte Weisheit mit den vielen dünnen Schichten statt weniger dicker gilt immer noch. Bei den aktuellen Bedinungen ist ein Windschutz besonders wichtig. Bis etwa 5° fahr ich normalerweise mit Unterhemd, Wintertrikot und Windweste. Wenn es kälter wird kommt noch ein langes Unterhemd und ggf. eine Softshellweste dazu. Das hat den Vorteil, dass ich bergauf die Weste aufmachen kann und nicht so schwitze. Bergab verhindert die aber sehr gut das Auskühlen. Auf langen Touren, bei denen man auch Pausen machen will ist eine Jacke zum drüberziehen wichtig.



g!zmo schrieb:


> was haltet ihr denn von der hier? Der Preis überrascht mich etwas..
> ebay



Da dürfte absolut was faul sein.


----------



## andi1969 (10. November 2011)

g!zmo schrieb:


> was haltet ihr denn von der hier? Der Preis überrascht mich etwas..
> ebay



*Einer der vielen DX Klone und garantiert keine 1800 Lumen , die Angabe halte ich für übertreiben....*


----------



## black soul (10. November 2011)

warum versuchst du nicht das hier. diese dx klone............. 18oo lumen 
http://mytinysun.com/
scroll runter zur start 9oo
kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## overkill_KA (10. November 2011)

g!zmo schrieb:


> was haltet ihr denn von der hier? Der Preis überrascht mich etwas..
> ebay



925Lumen 
http://www.led-tech.de/de/High-Powe...rie/CREE-XM-L-T6-Emitter-LT-1731_120_170.html

Verarsche am Kunden. Zudem macht das bei dem Akku nicht wirklich sinn wenn die Lampe 1800Lumen hätte.


----------



## Lockenghost (10. November 2011)

Kommt nachher nun jemand mit? Ansonsten fahr ich schon ne halbe Stunde früher.


----------



## snakebites (10. November 2011)

@ Lockenghost: wie sieht es nächste Woche bei dir aus? Eike und RasenderRobert sind vielleicht wieder Dienstags unterwegs. Sonst ist noch was für Mittwoch oder Donnerstag in Planung. Ein Start > 19:00 wäre auf jeden Fall für mich besser.



overkill_KA schrieb:


> 925Lumen


Niemals! eher <600 lm 

Die Läuft mit Sicherheit nicht unter Vollgas und hat keinen Wirkungsgrad von 1.....
Sonst würden wir an einem 6,8 klm Lämpchen basteln


----------



## Eike. (10. November 2011)

Dass die Lichtstromangabe Schmu ist hab ich sowieso vorrausgesetzt. Bei diesem Preis scheint mir das Angebot als ganzes aber nicht seriÃ¶s. 15â¬ inkl. Versand ist auch fÃ¼r einen billigen Klon sehr extrem.

@Nightride: Der Dienstagstermin steht dauerhaft wenn nicht was dazwischen kommt. Sonst geht bei mir unter der Woche leider nichts.


----------



## Lockenghost (11. November 2011)

Nächsten Dienstag schauts bei mir nicht allzu gut aus, ich werd mal schaun, was sich machen lässt.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (11. November 2011)

Kommenden Di kann ich leider definitiv nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasender Robert (12. November 2011)

Hallo,

für Kurzentschlossene: Eike und ich fahren heute einen "Into-the-Night-Ride" ab Baden-Baden.

Abfahrt ist mit dem Zug um 15:39 ab KA-Hbf. Die genauere Route wird spontan festgelegt, wahrscheinlich werden es ca. 1000hm mit gemütlichem Tempo.

Wer eine trailtaugliche Beleuchtung besitzt, kann gerne mitkommen!

Robert


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. November 2011)

Nochmal zu den Lampen.

Ich denke das ist die immer wieder angesprochene DX, oder? Unter Bikelamps gibt es ja noch andere. Welche denn nun?

Mag irgend jemand mit bestellen?

Ich würde EMS Express wählen, dann sollte das in spätestens zwei Wochen da sein.

Das ganze Helmhalterkrams, Verlängerung, AC-Adapter gibts da ja auch.

Weiß jemand wie es dann mit dem Zoll aussieht? Die Chance das das hängen bleibt ist hoch, oder?

Edit:

Gibt es Meinungen hierzu?
http://magicshinelights.de/mj-856/

Das hier scheint ja wieder die DX zu sein.
http://magicshinelights.de/mj-808-e/

Bei dem Preis und Händler in D muss man sich schon fragen ob man in China bestellen will.

Nett:
http://www.light-test.info/index.ph...=category&layout=blog&id=39&Itemid=59&lang=en


----------



## Lockenghost (14. November 2011)

Ich kann seit einer Woche die MJ-856 mein Eigen nennen und die erfüllt genau meine Erwartungen. Gute, breite Nahausleuchtung, die Fernausleuchtung fehlt halt etwas.
Ich werde es morgen nicht auf den Nightride schaffen, wenn du magst, kannst du sie dir mal ausleihen, schreib mir einfach ne PN bei Interesse.
Ich hab sie aus Deutschland bestellt, da der Zoll inzwischen wohl aufgrund des fehlenden CE-Zeichens zum Teil schon sehr empfindlich reagieren soll...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. November 2011)

Danke für das Angebot. Mein Fuß lässt ein Probefahren noch nicht zu.

Kannst du mal ein Bild von der Lampe machen, vor allem was die Befestigung angeht. Bei der 872 ist das klar, aber bei der 856 zeigen die Bilder der Webseite nicht wie das aussieht.

Wo hast du bestellt? Ist es schon die Rev2 oder noch die Rev1?


----------



## bobons (14. November 2011)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Nochmal zu den Lampen.
> 
> Ich denke das ist die immer wieder angesprochene DX, oder? Unter Bikelamps gibt es ja noch andere. Welche denn nun?
> 
> ...



Ja, und in KA/Umgebung wird auf jeden Fall das Ladegerät eingezogen, wenigstens darf man den Rest behalten.
Bei den Preisen von magicshinelights.de gibt es eigentlich keine Ausrede mehr, nicht in D zu bestellen (mit Zoll würde DX darüber liegen).
Ich würde 2 Lampen empfehlen, eine am Lenker und eine am Helm.
Die 856/872 für den Helm und eine 808E am Lenker oder vice versa, das ist dann Geschmackssache.

DX lohnt sich eigentlich nur noch bei den Lampen die magicshinelights.de nicht hat, z.B. die MS-Klone für 30-40 Euro, da braucht man dann nur noch ein entsprechendes Ladegerät dazu wenn das vom Zoll eingezogen wurde (wie bei mir).


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. November 2011)

bobons schrieb:


> Ich würde 2 Lampen empfehlen, eine am Lenker und eine am Helm.Die 856/872 für den Helm und eine 808E am Lenker oder vice versa, das ist dann Geschmackssache.


Naja. Aktuell hab ich ne IQ Speed. Da ist alles andere besser. 

Danke für deine Infos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krustenking (15. November 2011)

Ich kündige mal an dass ich heute Abend beim Nightride dabei bin, wenn kein Komet auf mein Bike stürtzt oder was ähnlich unwahrscheinliches passiert. Hab als Beleuchtung ne DX am Start.

PS: Ich komme aus Richtung KA Südstadt, wäre dann also 19.40 an der Brücke.


----------



## Lockenghost (15. November 2011)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Danke für das Angebot. Mein Fuß lässt ein Probefahren noch nicht zu.
> 
> Kannst du mal ein Bild von der Lampe machen, vor allem was die Befestigung angeht. Bei der 872 ist das klar, aber bei der 856 zeigen die Bilder der Webseite nicht wie das aussieht.
> 
> Wo hast du bestellt? Ist es schon die Rev2 oder noch die Rev1?



Soweit ich weiß, unterscheiden sich die beiden Versionen nur durch die Optik. Weiß allerdings nicht, welche welche ist. Ich hab das Ding bei fierflyer-shop.com bestellt.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. November 2011)

Danke. Zum Glück hab ich nachgefragt.

Schau mal:
http://magicshinelights.de/mj-872/
Unten die Bilder. Der Halter ist bei der 872 simpelst integriert.

Und ja, die Rev2 hat eine andere Optik die mehr Spot Anteil hat.
Vergleichsbilder hier:
http://www.light-test.info/index.ph...=category&layout=blog&id=39&Itemid=59&lang=en


----------



## Mobyflavour (15. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich lese schon seit ca. 2 Jahren diesen Thread mit hatte bis jetzt aber nie das Bedürfnis, meinen Senf dazu zu geben. Seit ca. 5 Jahren fahre ich die Trails am und um den Wattkopf. 
Jedes Jahr wieder bekomme ich also auch die Nightride-Diskussionen mit und denke mir, dass ich das gerne mal ausprobieren würde. 

Aus den verschiedensten Diskussionen hab ich rausgehört, dass es eine MJ-872 auf dem Helm wohl tut, evtl. noch eine zusätzliche am Lenker gar nicht schlecht wäre. Ich denke man muss sich halt selbst mal ein Bild machen.
Jetzt wäre meine Frage, ob jemand von Euch mir zufällig eine MJ-872 mit Helmhalterung mal ausleihen könnte, bevor ich großartig investiere und dann feststelle, dass das bei Nacht gar nichts für mich ist.

Würde mich sehr über positives Feedback freuen.
Grüße
Thilo


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. November 2011)

Ich habe bei den vielen verschiedenen Lampen die bei extreamdeal angeboten werden mittlerweile auch den Durchblick verloren. Meine habe ich 2009 bestellt und die tut seither und ich bin ganz zufrieden damit.

Mittlerweile scheint es aber auch stärkere Lampen dort zu geben. Kann jemand was zu der hier sagen?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. November 2011)

Sobald die wieder verfügbar ist "Die MJ 872 ist ab 18. Nov. wieder verfügbar." werde ich eine bestellen.
Eine Ausleihe wäre dann natürlich drin.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. November 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Mittlerweile scheint es aber auch stärkere Lampen dort zu geben. Kann jemand was zu der hier sagen?


Siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8931152&postcount=3970 zwei drüber.


----------



## Lockenghost (15. November 2011)

wie gesagt, hab die baugleiche 856, wer die mal probefahren möchte, kann sich gerne bei mir melden.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. November 2011)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8931152&postcount=3970 zwei drüber.



Ich hätte dazu schreiben sollen "von den hier Anwesenden".


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. November 2011)

Die ist optisch und elektrisch kompatibel zu der, die Lockenghost hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel2 (15. November 2011)

Rasender Robert schrieb:


> *Ankündigung: Wöchentlicher Dienstags-Nightride in Ettlingen
> *
> 
> Hallo zusammen!
> ...



Bin heute Abend dabei!


----------



## Rasender Robert (15. November 2011)

Ich fahre natürlich auch mit und bin um 19:40 an der Wasserwerksbrücke.

Robert


----------



## Eike. (15. November 2011)

Ich dachte schon, ich müsste absagen. 
Aber dank meiner, kürzlich erworbener Lötkenntnisse, konnte der, aus einer fatalen Kombination von westlicher Neugier und fernöstlicher Sparsamkeit resultierende Defekt an der Stromversorgung der Bordbeleuchtung behoben werden. Hoffentlich dauerhaft, sonst steh ich nachher irgendwann im Dunkeln. Wobei bei soviel versammelten Lumen vermutlich eh die Sonne aus Protest aufgeht. In diesem Sinne - bis nachher im noch dunklen Wald.


----------



## Krustenking (15. November 2011)

Bevors in der ganzen Lampendiskussion untergegangen ist möchte ich nochmal erwähnen dass ich auch komme. Bin um 19.40 an der Brücke. Bis später.


----------



## mech (15. November 2011)

Salve,

denk mir sollte es auch reichen heute abend. Werd allerdings an der Hedwigsquelle sein dann..
bis später,
mech


----------



## Rasender Robert (21. November 2011)

Hallo!

Morgen ist wieder Dienstag, das heißt der wöchentliche Wattkopf-Nightride steht an 

Wer ist diese Woche dabei? Ich starte wieder um 19:40 an der Wasserwerksbrücke in Karlsruhe.

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## Lockenghost (21. November 2011)

ich bin morgen dabei


----------



## Deleted 4120 (21. November 2011)

Ich habs auch eingeplant, aber wie gehabt, wenn ich nicht da bin fahrt los.

Edit: bin leider raus


----------



## murmel2 (21. November 2011)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mech (21. November 2011)

Wenn nix dazwischen kommt, bin ich um 2000 an der Hedwigsquelle und werd mich mit (oder besser dank) euch den Berg hochquälen...

cu
mech


----------



## stulle2.0 (21. November 2011)

bin auch dabei und komm um 19:40 an die Wasserwerksbrücke


----------



## Eike. (22. November 2011)

Klasse, dass da so Schwung reinkommt  Da kann ich mich für heute ja mal ohne schlechtes Gewissen ausklinken. Bin etwas angeschlagen, nicht die Idealbasis für einen stimmungsvollen aber kalten Nebelritt.


----------



## robertj (22. November 2011)

bin auch dabei


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. November 2011)

V e r d a m m t :/


----------



## overkill_KA (22. November 2011)

Ich melde mich für heute Abend auch mal an 19:50 an der HWQ.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krustenking (22. November 2011)

Ich will heute auch wieder mitkommen, bisher siehts gut aus. Bin um 19.40 an der Brücke. (nicht auf mich warten, falls doch noch was dazwischenkommt.)


----------



## Matze-Lambo (28. November 2011)

Hallo Jungs, 
Ich bin neu in Karlsruhe und wollte mal fragen ob das mit eurem Nightride morgen Abend wieder statt findet..
Wo die Hedwigsquelle ist weiß ich inzwischen...., aber wo ist das Wasserwerk?

greaz Matt


----------



## Eike. (28. November 2011)

Die Wettervorhersage ist gut, also würde ich sagen ja. Ich bin wahrscheinlich auch wieder dabei. Ich hab die üblichen Treffpunkte mal alle in einer Karte eingetragen.


----------



## murmel2 (28. November 2011)

Ich bin auch wieder dabei. Bis morgen!


----------



## Rasender Robert (28. November 2011)

Ich bin auch am Start ... 19:40 an der Wasserwerksbrücke!

Robert


----------



## snakebites (28. November 2011)

Ich auch. 

Bis morgen!


----------



## stulle2.0 (28. November 2011)

ich würde gerne wieder mitkommen... leider ist mir gestern mein akku kaputt gegangen  (zumindest hab ich die vermutung) also falls jemand noch nen akku für ne magishine mj 872 hat wäre ich dabei


----------



## Krustenking (29. November 2011)

Ich bin heute auch wieder dabei. 19.40 Brücke.


----------



## robertj (29. November 2011)

bin auch dabei


----------



## Eike. (29. November 2011)

Wenn ich nicht an der Quelle bin wartet nicht auf mich. Die letzten Nächte waren nicht wirklich gut *gähn*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (29. November 2011)

hier oben ist schon den ganzen Tag ziemlich dicke Nebelsuppe. Da brauchts Nebelscheinwerfer!


----------



## snakebites (29. November 2011)

Kann leider nicht - bin noch auf Arbeit.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (29. November 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht an der Quelle bin wartet nicht auf mich. Die letzten Nächte waren nicht wirklich gut *gähn*



biste Papa geworden???


----------



## Eike. (29. November 2011)

Ne einfach nur schlecht und weniger geschlafen, das passiert hin und wieder auch ohne Nachwuchs


----------



## Deleted 4120 (29. November 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ne einfach nur schlecht und weniger geschlafen, das passiert hin und wieder auch ohne Nachwuchs



Kann ja dann alles gar nicht so schlimm sein *duckundweg*


----------



## Deleted 4120 (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich versuche Morgen nochmal mein Glück mitzukommen. Werde versuchen an der Brücke zu sein, aber nicht warten.


----------



## Rasender Robert (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich muss für heute Abend leider absagen ... wünsche euch viel Spaß und wenig Wasser von oben!

Robert


----------



## Eike. (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich fürchte, heute fällt es sowieso ins Wasser. Laut Vorhersage soll das den ganzen Tag so weiter gehen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. Dezember 2011)

War ja klar. :/

Jetzt sollte meine "Reha"radlerei losgehen und was is, ... 

Ne, ich mach heute Abend auch keinen Dichtigkeitstest meiner neuen Lampe.

@Eike: Check deine Sig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel2 (6. Dezember 2011)

Bin auch raus.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (6. Dezember 2011)

1x komplett naß reicht mir für heute. Bin auch raus.


----------



## Eike. (10. Dezember 2011)

Heute 14 Uhr: Lockere Wattkopfrunde ab dem Parkplatz Kaisereiche in Ettlingen. Dauer etwa 2h, also kein trailtaugliches Licht nötig.


----------



## murmel2 (10. Dezember 2011)

ich bin dabei. Bis nachher


----------



## hillsrider (10. Dezember 2011)

Schade schaff ich leider nicht ganz. Sonst wär ich auch mal wieder dabei gewesen ^^ Aber ich denk ich werd später unterwegs sein, vielleicht sieht man sich ja. Ansonsten viel Spaß!


----------



## Rasender Robert (10. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

robertj und ich werden morgen ein Pfalz-Tour fahren: Abfahrt mit dem Zug ist um 11:34 ab KA-Hbf, sodass wir gegen 12:55 am Kalmit-Parkplatz sein werden. 

Die genaue Strecke überlegen wir uns dann spontan ... es werden sicherlich ca. 1500hm und gut 40km. Wer mitkommen möchte, sollte eine trailtaugliche Beleuchtung haben, da die letzte Abfahrt wahrscheinlich schon in der Dunkelheit sein wird.

Viele Grüße

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (13. Dezember 2011)

Aktueller Bericht von der Front: hin und wieder leichter Regen, aber sehr windig. Bäume wirds wohl keine umlegen aber gemütlich ist trotzdem was anderes. 
Will heute Abend jemand raus in die Finsternis? Ich habs ja nicht weit bis zur warmen Dusche aber alleine geh ich auch nicht los. Hallenschwimmen wird als Alternative immer attraktiver


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich will morgen Abend in die Pfalz, falls jemand mit will ...


----------



## murmel2 (13. Dezember 2011)

ich kann heute leider nicht


----------



## Rasender Robert (13. Dezember 2011)

Das Wetter ist mir heute zu unsicher ... vor mir noch ein Bau auf dem Kopf fällt und/oder man total nass wird, bleibe ich lieber zuhause.

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. Dezember 2011)

Verständlich. So ein ganzer Bau kann auch extrem weh tun.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. Dezember 2011)

Nachdem die Lambertskreuzhütte heute Abend zu hat, die Wettervorhersage jedoch ab Mittag heute keinen Regen vorhersagt, würde ich 19 Uhr an der Kaisereiche starte. Wenn jemand mitfahren will, wäre das aber auch noch verhandelbar.


----------



## Mir4r (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiß, dass es hier eigentlich nicht reinpasst, ABER
Kann mir jemand sagen, obs hier in karlsruhe irgendwo Fiveten Schuhe gibt?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (15. Dezember 2011)

... in KA glaub ich nirgends! Habe meine bei bike-components.de bestellt, waren nach Preisalarm (woanders billiger gesehen) gleich mal 15 EUR günstiger: passen und sehen hübsch aus!


----------



## bodytune (16. Dezember 2011)

Mir4r schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass es hier eigentlich nicht reinpasst, ABER
> Kann mir jemand sagen, obs hier in karlsruhe irgendwo Fiveten Schuhe gibt?



hier in Karlsruhe niemand,

MR. Bike in Pforzheim hat einige wenige Modelle auf jedenfall da. 

GR Jürgen


----------



## overkill_KA (16. Dezember 2011)

Die nächsten Tage ist es wohl zu gefährlich wegen totem Holz in den Bäumen in den Wald zu gehen und zu fahren. Oder was meint ihr?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (16. Dezember 2011)

So lange es so windig bleibt ist da was dran. Wenn kachelmann mit der Regenpause morgen recht behält werd ich deswegen eine Runde mit dem Rennrad drehen. Da stört auch der Gegenwind nicht so sehr.


----------



## black soul (17. Dezember 2011)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Die nächsten Tage ist es wohl zu gefährlich wegen totem Holz in den Bäumen in den Wald zu gehen und zu fahren. Oder was meint ihr?
> 
> Gruß



erschlagen kann es dich auch auf der strasse.

http://www.bild.de/news/inland/unwetter/rheinland-pfalz-19614782.bild.html

aufpassen im wald muss man schon. aber gefährlich ...........?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. Dezember 2011)

Falls es trocken ist morgen Abend würde ich gegen 19 Uhr ne Runde am Wattkopf drehen. Hat jemand Interesse, mitzufahren?


----------



## Lockenghost (1. Januar 2012)

Ein frohes neues Jahr zusammen.

Ich werde nachher noch ne kleine Runde am Wattkopf drehen. Kommt jemand mit? 16 Uhr an der Hedwigsquelle, eine trailtaugliche Lampe wäre wahrscheinlich recht geschickt. 

Gruß,
vielleicht bis später
Felix


----------



## Dunkle.Materie (2. Januar 2012)

Hi,

ich wünsche Euch allen eine frohes Neues Jahr.


----------



## Eike. (3. Januar 2012)

Der dienstägliche Nightride wird wieder einmal wegen akutem Wetter abgesagt. Der Wind macht langsam einen auf Sturm und regnen soll es auch noch. 
Wenn trotzdem jemand los will darf er sich hiermit offiziell als harten Hund bezeichnen.


----------



## Tobse111 (3. Januar 2012)

Ich war heut morgen rund um den Wattkopf unterwegs, so schönes Wetter gabs schon lange nicht mehr und die Trails waren zum Großteil auch trocken 

Der Strommastentrail hats aber in sich


----------



## Ghosty82 (3. Januar 2012)

Tobse111 schrieb:


> Ich war heut morgen rund um den Wattkopf unterwegs, so schönes Wetter gabs schon lange nicht mehr und die Trails waren zum Großteil auch trocken
> 
> Der Strommastentrail hats aber in sich



Hey tobse, das stimmt! Bin Anfänger und schon dreimal da runter! Das dritte mal hat's mich übel gelegt! Fährst du öfter in der Gegend? Suche jmd der mit ab und an in den Arsch tritt! Allein fahren klappt nicht immer! Lust?


----------



## Tobse111 (3. Januar 2012)

Ghosty82 schrieb:


> Hey tobse, das stimmt! Bin Anfänger und schon dreimal da runter! Das dritte mal hat's mich übel gelegt! Fährst du öfter in der Gegend? Suche jmd der mit ab und an in den Arsch tritt! Allein fahren klappt nicht immer! Lust?



Hi Ghosty,

bin normalerweise nicht so oft in der Ettlinger Gegend unterwegs, mich ziehts eher in die Berge (Dobel - Kaltenbronn - Forbach).
War heute nur eine Erkundungstour, da man hier von so vielen schönen Trails liest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosty82 (3. Januar 2012)

Tobse111 schrieb:


> Hi Ghosty,
> 
> bin normalerweise nicht so oft in der Ettlinger Gegend unterwegs, mich ziehts eher in die Berge (Dobel - Kaltenbronn - Forbach).
> War heute nur eine Erkundungstour, da man hier von so vielen schönen Trails liest



Meine Eltern wohnen da oben, nach forbach! War da auch schon unterwegs! Würd mich freuen wenn da mal was zustandekommt!


----------



## Eike. (4. Januar 2012)

Da hast du ja einen idealen Ausgangspunkt für sehr feine Trailtouren, zum Beispiel von der Badener Höhe nach Forbach runter. Wenn dieser Vorfrühling so weiter geht dauert das gar nicht mehr so lange bis ich da mal wieder auftauche. Mist, ich wollte die "Winterpause" doch eigentlich für eine Intensivwartung nutzen und jetzt fällt die aus.


----------



## Tobse111 (4. Januar 2012)

Klar könnte man da was machen, schön ists da oben allemal!
Den Trail von der Badener Höhe aus kenn ich jetzt noch nicht, aber der Westweg ab Holohturm / Kaiser Willhelm Turm runter nach Forbach ist der schönste und längste Trail den ich hier in der Umgebung bisher gefunden hab - einfach klasse.

@Eike: In der nächsten Zeit solls ja wieder etwas kälter und regnerischer werden, da sollte Zeit für die Wartung drin sein


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. Januar 2012)

Tobse111 schrieb:


> Den Trail von der Badener Höhe aus kenn ich jetzt noch nicht, aber der Westweg ab Holohturm / Kaiser Willhelm Turm runter nach Forbach ist der schönste und längste Trail den ich hier in der Umgebung bisher gefunden hab - einfach klasse.



Dann freu Dich auf 2012 - denn es gibt für Dich noch viel zu entdecken.


----------



## Tobse111 (4. Januar 2012)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Dann freu Dich auf 2012 - denn es gibt für Dich noch viel zu entdecken.



Ich freu mich drauf 
Bisher hab ich immer über GPSies und die gängigen GPS Seiten gesucht, aber nie was gefunden, der Westweg nach Forbach war auch reiner Zufall


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. Januar 2012)

Tobse111 schrieb:


> Ich freu mich drauf
> Bisher hab ich immer über GPSies und die gängigen GPS Seiten gesucht, aber nie was gefunden, der Westweg nach Forbach war auch reiner Zufall



Halt Dich an Eike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosty82 (4. Januar 2012)

Hab da mal in Au am Bahnhof ein paar Jungs mit voller DH Montur gesehen! Denk die sind da oben auch rumgesurft! Also würde da sehr gerne Richtung Frühjahr, Sommer mal die ein oder andere Tour machen! Wäre schön wenn wir ein paar Leute sind! Hab übrigens am Sonntag den 15.01. Vor zu fahren! Je nach Wetter und Bedingungen! Vll kann man ja was starten! Muss ja nicht unbedingt auf 1000 Meter gehen! Weiß nicht wie es da oben mit Schnee aussieht!


----------



## Tobse111 (4. Januar 2012)

Je nachdem wie das Wetter ist, und vorrausgesetzt mein Laufradsatz kommt vom zentrieren zurück wär ich dabei.

Ich hoffe ich komme mit meinem 100mm Carbon- Hardtail euren Geschossen hinterher


----------



## Ghosty82 (4. Januar 2012)

Lach...glaub eher das ich euch hinterher fahre! Momentan hab ich noch ein 100 mm ghost hardtail! Aber im Februar kommt mein amr plus!!!


----------



## mazola01 (5. Januar 2012)

Also ich wär auch mal dabei...
Entweder mit dem Downhiller oder mit dem Enduro Hardtail... je nach Anspruch.

Fahr die ganze Zeit nur den Strommastentrail und die Serpentinen (wird langsam langweilig).
War auch schon 1 Jahr nicht mehr in Wildbad oder Todtnau (bissl langsamer machen 








Gruss Steffen


----------



## Ghosty82 (5. Januar 2012)

Dann kannst mir mal bissl Technik beibringen! Bin da noch ein wenig arg hintendran! Aber ich bin runtergekommen! Probleme hab ich bei den wegübergângen! Wie springt ihr die steile Böschung runter!


----------



## mazola01 (5. Januar 2012)

Musst ja nicht runter springen. Einfach Vorderrad hochreißen und runter  ich fahr meist mit dem enduro hardtail da runter, bin da auch nicht richtig schnell


----------



## Ghosty82 (5. Januar 2012)

Hab da so meine Bedenken.... Lass mich aber gerne einweisen und ermutigen! Will das schon mal machen...


----------



## mazola01 (5. Januar 2012)

Ja können wir gern machen. Muss nur mal zeit finden.


----------



## Eike. (14. Januar 2012)

Morgen Pfalztour? 800hm auf fantastischen Trails zwischen flowig und technisch. Alle Infos hier.

Edit: Link korrigiert.


----------



## Waldgeist (14. Januar 2012)

Hallo Eike,
die Links funktionieren leider nicht. 

Gruß aus dem Bergdorf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rynn94 (14. Januar 2012)

Hallo, 

mein Name ist Patrick, bin 17 und habe mich jetzt endlich mal hier angemeldet nachdem ich schon ne Zeit lang mitgelesen hab.
Ich komme auch aus Karlsruhe und besitze seit kurzem ein HT um 
auch in Winterpause Sport zu machen (Ich komme vom Rennrad/Fußball).

Nun suche ich ein paar nette Leute, die vllt mal Lust auf ne gemeinsame Tour haben und mir als "Anfänger" auch gerne etwas Fahrtechnik beibringen würden.

Die Tour morgen sieht interessant aus...kann ich mitfahren?

Gruß


----------



## mazola01 (14. Januar 2012)

Ist morgen jemand am strommastentrail bzw. allgemein wattkopf unterwegs? Werd eventuell bis raus gehen.


----------



## Ghosty82 (14. Januar 2012)

Hatte vor, morgen gegen 11 Uhr am schloss in Ka loszufahren und dann erstmal den wattkopf hoch, ins albtal runter und dann über Spessart in Richtung mahlbergturm! Da runter und dann das albtal hinten raus! Evtl nochmal wattkopf hoch und dann den Strom masten Trail runter! Das ganze aber im Schongang! Muss meinen Hintern erst wieder gewöhnen! Lach!


----------



## mazola01 (14. Januar 2012)

Wann wärst du ungefähr am Stromi? Denk werd so um 12 rum beim Parkplatz am Friedhof sein.


----------



## Eike. (14. Januar 2012)

Klingt gut, ich würd wahrscheinlich auch mitkommen. Die Pfalztour morgen ist abgesagt. Ich war vorhin im KVV Kundencenter und hab da erfahren, dass die Züge (obwohl es in der Fahrplanauskunft angegeben ist) wegen einer Baustelle nicht durchfahren.


@Patrick
Ich freue mich immer über neue Mitfahrer, auch Anfänger. Die Tour von Ghosty82 ist ideal um die Gegend kennen zu lernen.


----------



## Ghosty82 (14. Januar 2012)

Ich kenn mich aber auch nicht so toll aus! Wenn noch ein paar mitfahren wäre ich nicht böse! Elf am schloss! Dann durch die klotze an der Alb lang bis rüppur und dort dann hinten am Clubhaus vom MTb Club vorbei, über die Autobahn! Denke so gegen Dreiviertel zwölf auf dem weg hoch zum wattkopf! Dann den kleinen Trail runter zum Aldi und dann rüber und Spessart hoch! Dann kenn ich mich nicht mehr so arg gut aus! Also falls jmd führen kann, bitte bitte!


----------



## mazola01 (14. Januar 2012)

Wo fährst du den Kopf hoch? An der hedwigsquelle ?


----------



## Ghosty82 (14. Januar 2012)

An der hedwigsquelle Fahr ich vorbei und dann hinten bei den gärten am Hang hoch!


----------



## Rynn94 (14. Januar 2012)

Ok, dann schließe ich mich euch auch an^^ 

Wann seid ihr bei der Klotze, denn ich wohn in Grünwinkel und könnte dort direkt zu euch stoßen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (14. Januar 2012)

Ghosty82 schrieb:


> [...]Also falls jmd führen kann, bitte bitte!



Hmmm, vielleicht sollte ich das ruhende Amt des Wattkopfwarts mal wieder wahrnehmen  Ich wohne in Ettlingen und würde dann irgendwo am Wattkopf dazustoßen. Entweder an der Hedwigsquelle oder dem Parkplatz Kaisereiche, je nachdem auf welchem Weg du auf den Wattkopf hoch willst.


----------



## mazola01 (14. Januar 2012)

Ok dann werd ich so um 12 mal an der Quelle sein. Denk das dürfte passen.


----------



## Ghosty82 (14. Januar 2012)

Ich denke mal das wir so gegen 15 bis 20 Minuten nach elf in der klotze Eintreffen! Dann würde ich sagen Treffpunkt  auf Höhe des Mount Klotz! An dem weg rechts der Alb! Okay? Dann sollten wir etwa 20 Minuten später an der hedwigsquelle sein! Also ca Dreiviertel zwölf! Dort können wir ja gemeinsam entscheiden wie weit wir gehen wollen und können! Bin technisch auch nicht wirklich das große Ass! Aber das sehen wir ja dann!


----------



## Rynn94 (14. Januar 2012)

Beim Basketball Feld?


----------



## Ghosty82 (14. Januar 2012)

Ja oder so!


----------



## Ghosty82 (14. Januar 2012)

Alles klar dann geh ich mal schlafen! Bis morgen! Und warm anziehen....!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mazola01 (14. Januar 2012)

Bei mir ist die Kondition im Keller... Also bitte quält mich nicht  gut dann zwischen 11.45 und 12.00 an der Quelle.


----------



## Eike. (14. Januar 2012)

Bin dann auch an der Quelle. Bis morgen


----------



## mazola01 (15. Januar 2012)

Hat Spass gemacht... thx Eike für die Führung... Ich hoffe wir wiederholen die Geschichte nochmal.

Gruss Steffen


----------



## Ghosty82 (15. Januar 2012)

Ja vielen dank an Eike, war echt ne tolle Ausfahrt!


----------



## Rynn94 (15. Januar 2012)

War echt klasse heute, müssen wir mal wiederholen


----------



## Eike. (15. Januar 2012)

Sehr gerne mal wieder. 
Hier das Gruppenbild:


----------



## Mir4r (15. Januar 2012)

wieviele Kilometer und Höhenmeter seid ihr denn gefahren?

Wenns mal nicht zu viele sind schließ ich mich vllt. mal an


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. Januar 2012)

Hey Eike du Blockwart! 

Da haste ja wieder ne neue Lerngruppe zusamme. 

Ich hoffe ja immer noch das ich auch mal wieder dazu komme in der nächsten Zeit. :/


----------



## mazola01 (15. Januar 2012)

Ja... Werd mal gesund.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. Januar 2012)

"Sag das meinem Arzt", hilft leider auch nix.

Bis Mitte Februar geht nix und ob ich dann um ne OP rumkomme oder nicht weiß ich dann auch noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mazola01 (15. Januar 2012)

Hört sich nicht gut an. Auf'm MB wirst du auch schon vermisst! 

Naja vielleicht klappt's bis zum Sommer.


----------



## black soul (15. Januar 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> Sehr gerne mal wieder.
> Hier das Gruppenbild:




und wer ist wer ? ok.den einen kenn ich, den mit gelb  der herr des wattkopfs


----------



## mazola01 (15. Januar 2012)

@mir4r... Eike meinte um 700hm. Also ich fand es knackig  Länge laut endomondo so 28km.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. Januar 2012)

Ha, da haste ja bis Sommer noch was zu tun wenn's in die Pfalz geht, aber bis dahin bin ich ja auch nur noch ein häufchen Elend.

Die "Standarddoppelrunde Wattkopf" also.


----------



## Ghosty82 (15. Januar 2012)

Laut runtastic sogar über 1000 hm aber ich denke auch das es so 700 waren! Aber recht knackige...will heut nix mehr wissen! Hat jmd mi Nachmittag zeit und Lust? Also höchstens zwei Stunden!


----------



## mazola01 (15. Januar 2012)

Ich wäre ev. dabei. Kann aber erst gegen 15.45 Uhr. Können wir ja kurzfristig machen.


----------



## Ghosty82 (16. Januar 2012)

Jip....wir werden sehen! Bis denne


----------



## Ghosty82 (17. Januar 2012)

Hey Leute, wenn morgen jmd zeit hat, würde gegen 14.30 an der hedwigsquelle losfahren! Evtl die runde vom Sonntag ohne am Schluss den wattkopf zu besteigen! Denke wir sollten gegen 16 bis 16.30 wieder an der Quelle sein! Sollte es erst später gehen, kann man ja einfach auch ne kurze runde wählen! Grusse


----------



## Rynn94 (17. Januar 2012)

Fahrt ihr am Wochenende wieder ne größere Tour? Zwei etwas erfahrenere Kumpel von mir würden dann eventuell auch mitkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heili (17. Januar 2012)

Samstags wär ich auch bei nur Tour dabei, vorzugsweise Pfalz =)


----------



## Ghosty82 (17. Januar 2012)

Am wochenende bin ich nicht im Land! Evtl nächstes Wochenende!


----------



## mheck (20. Januar 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich habe jetzt nun auch endlich mein mtb in Karlsruhe und wollte die Gegend hier nun erkunden. Ist denn jemand am Sa unterwegs? Ich würde mich demjenigen sehr gern anschließen, sofern er keine Probleme damit hat.

Grüße Matthias


----------



## Rynn94 (20. Januar 2012)

Eigentlich würde ich schon ganz gerne fahren, nur es gibt halt richtig mieses Wetter morgen und ich hab mein Fahrrad gerade erst richtig geputzt.


----------



## mheck (20. Januar 2012)

ja, das kenn ich nur allzu gut.
aber bei dem Wetter machst doch am meisten Spaß


----------



## Ghosty82 (22. Januar 2012)

Hey Jungs, wollte mal für nächsten Sonntag ne neue Tour ankündigen! Soweit das Wetter mitspielt und Eike uns führt! Lach! Ne, Spaß beiseite, Treffpunkt hedwigsquelle und dann wattkopf, Spessart, mahlberg und zurück evtl über den Toten Mann! Was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rynn94 (22. Januar 2012)

Bin dabei
Aber geht auch Samstag, wenns Wetter an dem Tag besser sein soll?

Nochwas: Hat jemand morgen gegen 12 Uhr zeit ne kleiner runde zu fahren?


----------



## Ghosty82 (23. Januar 2012)

Hab erst am Freitag zeit! Ab 14.30 und sa ab 14.30! Also wenn jmd Lust hat!


----------



## mheck (23. Januar 2012)

ich wär am we auch dabei.
steht der wöchentliche night ride am dienstag eigentlich noch?


----------



## Eike. (24. Januar 2012)

Fürs Wochenende melde ich mal zögerlich Interesse an. Wenn das Wetter "zu gut" wird könnte es aber auch passieren, dass ich mich auf anderen Bergen rumtreibe 

Zu Dienstags-Nightride: Im Prinzip ja, auch wenn er die letzten Wochen ausgefallen ist. heute schaut das Wetter aber gut aus und zeitlich passt es bei mir auch wieder. Also wer mitkommen will bitte kurz Meldung damit ich nicht alleine im Wald stehe.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. Januar 2012)

Kannst Du auf morgen verschieben? Ich fahre morgen, würde dann nach Ettlingen kommen. Gruss Dirk


----------



## mheck (24. Januar 2012)

Ich wäre heute oder auch morgen Abend bei einem Night Ride dabei.


----------



## Eike. (24. Januar 2012)

Morgen geht's bei mir nicht.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. Januar 2012)

Schade. Hat sonst wer geplant, am Mittwoch Abend zu fahren?


----------



## mheck (24. Januar 2012)

@Eike, wenn du heute noch ne Runde drehst, würd ich mich dir gerne anschließen.


----------



## Eike. (24. Januar 2012)

Dann um 20 Uhr an der Hedwigsquelle, kennst du die?

Ein GoogleMaps Link ist im Beitrag der in meiner Signatur verlinkt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mheck (24. Januar 2012)

alles klar! bin dann da


----------



## Eike. (24. Januar 2012)

Die Einladung gilt natürlich für jeden mit potenter Beleuchtung und Lust auf finstere Trails.


----------



## murmel2 (24. Januar 2012)

Mein Rad ist kaputt- hoffe aber nächste Woche wieder dabei sein zu können


----------



## Eike. (24. Januar 2012)

Du hast doch noch eins


----------



## mheck (24. Januar 2012)

man braucht eigentlich immer ein rad mehr als man hat, weil an irgendeinem ist immer was dran!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. Januar 2012)

Jo!

Die ersten 500hm und 25km (2 1/2 x Wattkopf) seit dem 1. November und der Fuß scheint nicht gleich ab zu fallen!

Thx für die Reha Runde an Euch zwei oberhalb.

@Eike: Lampe macht hinreichend Licht, oder? Der Schlauch war an, der Dreck liegt im Hof.  Der alte Mann ist total am Arsch.


----------



## Eike. (24. Januar 2012)

Ja sauber   Mehr Licht braucht man allerdings kaum. Ich muss doch mal das Tuningprojekt in angriff nehmen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. Januar 2012)

Die technischen Hilfsmittel und Hilfe sind dir ja durch deine Nebenarbeit gegeben.


----------



## en_masse (24. Januar 2012)

Hi zusammen! wäre ab kommender Woche auch gerne dabei. Gebt bitte mal laut wenn was geplant ist. Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosty82 (24. Januar 2012)

Konnte leider nicht dabei sein heute Abend (21 Uhr Feierabend) aber ich wollte nochmal wg Sonntag nachhaken bevor es in Vergessenheit gerät! So gegen 10 oder 11 an der Quelle und dann genauere Planungen......! Haut rein!


----------



## mazola01 (25. Januar 2012)

Ich brauch auch so ne Funzel... Gibt's da nix günstiges ? Nightride juckt schon lange  Gruss


----------



## en_masse (25. Januar 2012)

Magic shine auf Amazon. Gibt nen großen thread dazu hier im Forum und das teil gibt echt gut licht ;-)


----------



## mazola01 (25. Januar 2012)

Ok dann die 808? Reicht da eine ? Oder habt ihr noch eine helmlampe?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. Januar 2012)

MJ872
Magicshinelights
Gibt genügend Shops. Z.B. auch Mamo-Models. 
150 ca. mit dickem Akku & Helmhalterung. 
Ich hab beim deutschen Hauptimporteur gekauft.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. Januar 2012)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Ok dann die 808? Reicht da eine ? Oder habt ihr noch eine helmlampe?



Die 808 alleine würde ich heute nicht mehr nehmen. Ich fahr nur am Helm, da ist die 872 vom Gewicht noch ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (25. Januar 2012)

Hey, jetzt fühl ich mich aber gedisst 
Ich weis nicht wie die Preise zu Zeit aussehen. Die 872 ist definitv ein Knaller aber wenn man die 808 oder ähnliche (die extrem billigen Chinaklon-klone nehm ich mal aus) deutlich günstiger bekommt ist das meiner Meinung nach für gelegentliche Nightrides durchaus ausreichend. Ich fahr mit meiner das gleiche wie am Tag auch, halt etwas langsamer. Und meiner stammt aus einer der ersten Serien mit der Ur-P7 und hat einige dunkle Flecken auf den Emittern, wird also wohl keine volle Leistung mehr geben. Nur wenn jemand mit so einem Brenner direkt hinter einem fährt kann man sie auch genausogut ausmachen 

Am Sonntag bin ich wahrscheinlich dabei, das Wetter sieht nicht so aus als würde es sich lohnen weiter weg zu fahren. Ich stelle mal eine Tour zum Mahlberg zusammen dann sehen wir ja ob das passt oder zuviel wird.


----------



## mazola01 (25. Januar 2012)

Ok. 808 wäre noch vertretbar. Schauen wir mal. Sonntag Check ich noch ab.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. Januar 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hey, jetzt fühl ich mich aber gedisst
> Ich weis nicht wie die Preise zu Zeit aussehen. Die 872 ist definitv ein Knaller aber wenn man die 808 oder ähnliche (die extrem billigen Chinaklon-klone nehm ich mal aus) deutlich günstiger bekommt ist das meiner Meinung nach für gelegentliche Nightrides durchaus ausreichend.



 Also ne aktuelle 808(E) ist sicher vollkommen ausreichend. Vor allem wenn man eine Sub-50-Nachbauvariante irgendwo schießt. Ne 808E Original kostet mir Helmhalter und Versand auch schon 100.

Du könntest auch mit irgendeiner Funzel mal mitfahren und dir dann ein Bild machen, wenn mehrere Leute dabei sind.


----------



## mazola01 (25. Januar 2012)

Um die 60 Taler kosten die nachbauten. Funzel hab ich leider garkeine....


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. Januar 2012)

Ich hätte zu Not Eine zum Leihen und für extremen Freundschaftspreis (also sicher nicht der der dasteht) zu verkaufen, aber das ist eher etwas, was ich mir aufs Rennrad spannen würde. Sehr spottig, dafür aber im Spot sehr hell. Auf dem Kopf durch die harte Kante nach oben eher nervig auf dem Trail.

Ich bin ne ganze Weile damit gefahren (alleine) bis ich das erste mal eine 808 neben mir hatte. Da wusste ich das man fürs MTB was anderes brauch.


----------



## overkill_KA (25. Januar 2012)

*hat jemand einen X9 9-fach Trigger über?
*


----------



## mheck (25. Januar 2012)

Also ich war gestern mit der hier unterwegs http://www.ebay.de/itm/170514400295?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
Es hat gereicht, vor allem weil ich den Akku schonen konnte (eine 872 war mit unterwegs). Allerdings würde ich mich nicht komplett auf diese Lampe verlassen, sie ist halt doch schon sehr spottig. Im Verbund mit einer weiteren Lampe kann ich es mir allerdings gut vorstellen.
Werde mir demnächst wohl auch noch eine 872 zulegen, wurde gestern wieder positiv überzeugt


----------



## mheck (25. Januar 2012)

und ich seh grad, bei http://magicshinelights.de/mj-872/ gibt's die mj872 gerade fÃ¼r 126â¬


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. Januar 2012)

mheck schrieb:


> und ich seh grad, bei http://magicshinelights.de/mj-872/ gibt's die mj872 gerade fÃ¼r 126â¬



Japp.
+ Akkuupgrade
+ Helmhalter
+ Versand
~ 160â¬

Dat Dingens nuckelt ordentlich Strom. Mit dem Standardakku wirds nach 2h schon dunkel sein, je nachdem wie viel Licht man braucht.
Laufzeit ca. 1h auf voller Einstellung laut Forum Schluss.

Ich hab den 5600er anstatt dem 4400er wÃ¼rde aber jetzt sogar den 6600er nehmen.

Die Akkus sollten aber du den anderen "alten" MJ Lampen kompatibel sein und wenn nicht strickt man sich halt nen anderen Stecker ran. Von daher 126â¬ sind ein Wort.

PS: Eigenimport ist inzwischen teurer.




EDIT:
===> 109â¬ <===


----------



## Eike. (25. Januar 2012)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Die
> 
> PS: Eigenimport ist inzwischen teurer.


Dazu kommt inzwischen das zollinduzierte vollverlustrisiko. 



> EDIT:
> ===> 109 <===



Mach mich net schwach  
Ne, die Kurbel ist erstmal Luxus genug. Erstmal checken welche modernen lichtspender in meine alte 808 passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Januar 2012)

Die neu angebotenen Akkus sind doch mit der 808 kompatibel, oder etwa nicht.

Meiner hat gestern nach etwas mehr wie 2h Volllast die Grätsche gemacht. Ich habe mir eingebildet, der Akku hätte früher mal länger gehalten ...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Januar 2012)

Wenn der Stecker passt, ja. Schau einfach auf den Webseiten der Shops die Bilder an.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Januar 2012)

Ich hab mal bei dealextreme geschaut. Der Stecker sieht passend aus. Dort gibts allerdings nur einen 4400er Akku. Einen größeren habe ich dort nicht gefunden.

Wo hast Du einen 6600er gesehen?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Januar 2012)

http://magicshinelights.de/mj-akkus/

Der 6600er wirkt deutlich größer und schwerer als der 5600er. Hab aber auf die schnelle keine Angaben gefunden.


----------



## Eike. (26. Januar 2012)

Wegen Sonntag, ich hab mal eine Tour von Ettlingen zum Mahlberg und zurück zusammengestellt: GPSies. Das wird allerdings mit rund 50km/1000hm schon sportlich. Eine Alternative mit weniger Höhenmeter aber mehr Trails wäre die Anreise nach Bad Herrenalb mit der Bahn und dann die klassische Bernstein-Mahlberg Runde. Das sind rund 650hm und dauert bei gemütlichem Tempo rund 2,5h. Zurück dann entweder auch wieder mit der Bahn oder von Bad Herrenalb bzw. Moosbach aus mit dem Rad.


----------



## LittleBoomer (26. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

wenn es am Sonntag früh genug los geht wäre ich auch mal dabei.

Falls Ihr von Moosbronn das Moosalbtal runter nach Fischweier fahren wollt, gibts da einen netten Trail: Vom Parkplatz in der Kurve zwischen Moosbronn und Freiolzheim den Wanderweg ca.300 Meter entlang bis zur blauen Sitzbank. Wenige Meter danach geht rechts ein Trail runter, der mit einer Treppe beginnt.
Aber wem erzähl ich das  , Eike kennt den bestimmt schon.

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Ghosty82 (26. Januar 2012)

Hey Eike, hört sich ganz gut an! Also ich wäre definitiv für fahren mit dem Rad aber ich Schließ mich da dem Rest, sofern es einen der gibt, an! Wann wollen wir los? Da wäre 10 Uhr fast besser oder?


----------



## Eike. (26. Januar 2012)

Gut dann Sonntag um 10:30 am Parkplatz vom Freibad in Ettlingen?



LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Aber wem erzähl ich das  , Eike kennt den bestimmt schon.



Tatsächlich kenne ich den nicht, zwischen Freiolsheim und Ettlingen bin ich sonst nur mit dem Rennrad unterwegs. 
Ich glaube in der OSM Karte seh ich welchen Weg du meinst, auf meiner Topo ist der gar nicht drauf, sonst hätte ich mir den wahrscheinlich schonmal angeschaut. Eventuell kann man den sogar ab dem Ortsrad von Freiolsheim fahren. Dann lassen wir den Schlenker über BH weg und fahren so ins Moosalbtal ab.


----------



## LittleBoomer (26. Januar 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> Eventuell kann man den sogar ab dem Ortsrad von Freiolsheim fahren. Dann lassen wir den Schlenker über BH weg und fahren so ins Moosalbtal ab.



Ja, den kann man vom Ortsrand aus fahren. Das Stück lohnt sich aber nicht. Allerdings kann man das Stück als Anlauf für den Sprung über die Treppe nutzen 

Grüße

LittleBoomer

PS: schon mal den Walfahrtsweg von der Wegspinne am mahlberg bis ganz runter nach Michelbach(?) gefahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mazola01 (26. Januar 2012)

Ok.... Welche nun? Die traillastige würd ich ev. mitfahren. Hab ne Wurzelbehandlung hinter mit und noch bissl Schmerzen.


----------



## LittleBoomer (26. Januar 2012)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Ok.... Welche nun? Die traillastige würd ich ev. mitfahren. Hab ne Wurzelbehandlung hinter mit und noch bissl Schmerzen.



Na dann passt ne Tour über Wurzeln doch super.


----------



## mazola01 (26. Januar 2012)

Ja gerne....


----------



## Eike. (26. Januar 2012)

Bis Sonntag wird das schon wieder   an den Höhenmetern ändert sich nichts, die Strecke wird aber etwas kürzer. Also etwa 40km/1000hm (ab-bis Ettlingen) . Wer dann noch nicht genug hat kann natürlich nochmal den Wattkopf mitnehmen  

@littleboomer: nur von Hörensagen. Lohnt sich der / ist er besser als der 24er vom Bernstein nah Hörden?

Edit: Der GPSies Link ist jetzt freigegeben. Ich dachte das geht auch so, wenn man den Direktlink weitergibt. Allerdings ist das noch die alte Strecke über Bad Herrenalb. Für die neue mache ich bei Gelegenheit noch einen neuen Track. Spätestens am Sonntag, dann live  Die Trails sind auf der Singletrailskala alle im Bereich bis maximal S2, ähnlich wie am Wattkopf.


----------



## robertj (26. Januar 2012)

bin Sonntag dabei


----------



## Eike. (26. Januar 2012)

Klasse 

Hier ist ein überarbeiter Track. Macht sogar doch weniger als ich gedacht hab, da könnte man ja glatt noch den Bernstein dran hängen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. Januar 2012)

robertj schrieb:


> bin Sonntag dabei


Kannst du das deinem alternden zickenden Körper denn schon wieder zumuten?


----------



## Ghosty82 (27. Januar 2012)

Das wird klasse.....


----------



## robertj (27. Januar 2012)

@Holger Schmerzen halten mich nicht ab


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. Januar 2012)

robertj schrieb:


> @Holger Schmerzen halten mich nicht ab


Verdammt. Muss ich also drüber nachdenken die 800hm mit zu treten, bei der Kälte. Mal schaun.


----------



## robertj (27. Januar 2012)

wäre schön


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. Januar 2012)

robertj schrieb:


> wäre schön


Ich schau mal. Wobei natürlich die Gefahr groß ist, das ich mich auf die Schnauze lege, da du ja dabei bist.  (NE!)


----------



## mazola01 (27. Januar 2012)

Cool.... Schaust halt das du dir nicht auch noch deine restliche Gliedmaßen zerbröselst  wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich bei 800hm einen Herzinfarkt bekomme


----------



## Ghosty82 (27. Januar 2012)

Ach Steffen, das passt schon! Ich schieb dich hoch und du mich runter!! Hat jmd morgen Nachmittag auf ne wattkopfrunde Lust? So gegen 15 Uhr !


----------



## Rynn94 (27. Januar 2012)

Vllt. komm ich auch mit. Wie lange geht denn die Tour ca?


----------



## Eike. (27. Januar 2012)

Am Sonntag? Schwer zu sagen. Ich würde 4-5h schätzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosty82 (27. Januar 2012)

Waren ja beim letzten mal schon 5 h! Und das war nicht so weit! Oder?


----------



## mazola01 (28. Januar 2012)

Hat von euch jemand eine Kettenpeitsche und nen Abzieher für die Kasette, oder die Erfahrung was so ein Wechsel beim Radladen kostet?
Gruss Steffen


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. Januar 2012)

Ja und Ja. Wie sicher viele andere hier. Nur wie kommen die zu dir?

Sonst: Radler-Martin im Gewerbehof Karlsruhe. 3 in die Kasse und jedes Werkzeug ausleihen. Sich aber nicht wundern wenn man wegen des Rads dumm angemacht wird. Er ist da eigen. 
Vorsicht: Komische Öffnungszeiten zumindest früher. http://www.radler-martin.de/agb.html und http://www.radler-martin.de/kunden.html sind zum Lesen zu empfehlen.


----------



## mazola01 (28. Januar 2012)

wieso zu mir kommen.... da komm ich mitm HR vorbei....


----------



## Eike. (28. Januar 2012)

Wenn du morgen dabei bist und mit dem Auto nach ettlingen kommst packs ein, ich hab alles da.


----------



## Ghosty82 (28. Januar 2012)

Jemand um drei Lust???


----------



## Rynn94 (28. Januar 2012)

4-5h sind schon lang, das wären so 7-8km/h im Schnitt. Ich hätte auf 35km bei dem Profil eher mit 3-4h gerechnet.


----------



## Ghosty82 (28. Januar 2012)

Wann wollen wir überhaupt los?


----------



## Rynn94 (28. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube 10:30, obwohl früher auch nicht schlecht wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosty82 (28. Januar 2012)

Dann morgen um 10 am basketballfeld?


----------



## Eike. (28. Januar 2012)

In der Regel kommt ein Gesamtschnitt von ~10km/h bei MTB Touren ohne große Pause (Einkehr etc.) etwa hin. Je größer die Gruppe wird desto schwerer ist es einzuschätzen.


----------



## Eike. (28. Januar 2012)

Ich bin dann um 10:30 auf dem Parkplatz vom Freibad Ettlingen. Von Karlsruhe aus zum Beispiel einfach an der Alb entlang fahren und in Ettlingen nach dem Aldi rechts abbiegen.
Falls jemand mit der Bahn kommen will, die fährt um 10:10 am Marktplatz ab und ist um 10:34 an der Haltestelle Albgaubad. Bitte kurz Bescheid sagen damit wir ggf. warten.


----------



## Ghosty82 (28. Januar 2012)

Dann bis morgen!


----------



## wookie (28. Januar 2012)

Liebe Grüße Zusammen

Darf ich mich Euch morgen anschließen, bzw fahrt ihr die Mahlberg-Runde?


----------



## Rynn94 (28. Januar 2012)

@Ghosty: 10 Uhr geht klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (28. Januar 2012)

Hey von dir hab ich ja lange nichts mehr gehört. Klar bist du herzlich willkommen.


----------



## wookie (28. Januar 2012)

Ja stimmt, ich freu mich schon auf den dreck. 10 oder 10:30 in ettlingen schwimmbadparkplatz?


----------



## mazola01 (28. Januar 2012)

Hi, also ich werd's morgen kurzfristig [email protected] Hab die neue kasette noch nicht... Danke fürs Angebot. Ich komm darauf zurück wenn die teile da sind!


----------



## Eike. (28. Januar 2012)

wookie schrieb:


> Ja stimmt, ich freu mich schon auf den dreck. 10 oder 10:30 in ettlingen schwimmbadparkplatz?



Ettlingen 10:30


----------



## Krustenking (29. Januar 2012)

Wie ist denn aktuelle der Matschfaktor auf dem Wattkopf ?


----------



## Ghosty82 (29. Januar 2012)

Super runde gewesen heute, danke nochmal an alle....nächsten Sonntag wieder?


----------



## Don Stefano (29. Januar 2012)

wookie schrieb:


> Liebe Grüße Zusammen


Der Herr Wookie meldet sich wieder. 

Erst am Weihnachtsmarkt haben wir uns gewundert, wann du wohl wieder auftauchen würdest.
 Wirst du jetzt wieder öfter dabei sein?


----------



## wookie (29. Januar 2012)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Wirst du jetzt wieder öfter dabei sein?


Hi Stefan, ja ich hoffe ich werde es wieder öffter schaffen. In den letzten 9 Monaten bin ich außer Einrad kaum was gefahren - und heute hatte mich dann die Kraft auf dem Mahlberg verlassen. Einwenig bin ich schon neidisch auf die konditionierten jünglinge.


----------



## Eike. (29. Januar 2012)

Ich hab nach der finalen Wattkopf-Enterung auch mehr scheintot auf dem Sofa rumgehangen. 
Was nächstes Wochenende ist warte ich mal ab, im Moment ist von -10° die Rede, da wäre ich eher für Whirpool und Sauna als draußen Radfahren 


@Wattkopf-Matschanalyse: schmodderig halt, aber nicht wirklich schlammig. Die nächsten Tage friert ja eh alles, dann gibts Grip ohne Ende.


----------



## mazola01 (29. Januar 2012)

Ich hab mich bis jetzt nicht wirklich bewegt....war aber wieder Super.  Lg Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosty82 (30. Januar 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich hab nach der finalen Wattkopf-Enterung auch mehr scheintot auf dem Sofa rumgehangen.
> Was nächstes Wochenende ist warte ich mal ab, im Moment ist von -10° die Rede, da wäre ich eher für Whirpool und Sauna als draußen Radfahren
> 
> 
> @Wattkopf-Matschanalyse: schmodderig halt, aber nicht wirklich schlammig. Die nächsten Tage friert ja eh alles, dann gibts Grip ohne Ende.


Boar du hast es ja tatsächlich durchgezogen!? Das schrecklichste waren die Treppen in den zweiten Stock....das hat gebrannt!


----------



## mazola01 (30. Januar 2012)

Ich dachte ihr seid alle noch hoch gefahren... bin heute noch ermüdet


----------



## Ghosty82 (30. Januar 2012)

Einmal! Aber Eike hat es ein weiteres mal gebraucht!


----------



## Eike. (30. Januar 2012)

Ich wollte die 1000hm noch voll machen, tatsächlich sind es dann 1100 geworden. 
Auf den letzten trailmetern hats mich fast noch geschmissen weil ich zwei Fußgänger in dunkelblauen Jacken für Ordnungsamtmenschen gehalten hab und kurz abgelenkt war


----------



## Ghosty82 (30. Januar 2012)

Na bist ja zum Glück Heil angekommen! Mein runtastic hat sich nach 20 km auch verabschiedet! Weiß also nix über gestern! Aber ich Schätze mal das ich von deinen hm 150 abziehen kann und so ca 24 km dazu! Übrigens ist mein Bike da! Komischerweise ohne Fernbedienung an der sattelstütze obwohl diese auf allen Bildern zusehen ist! Meinst du ich kann mal zu dir fahren um alles vom Profi einstellen zu lassen!? Und danach kurze wattkopf Probe? Evtl so oder mo!? Wenns so kalt wird is ja nix mit Tour am Sonntag! Höchstens kurzer Test auffm wattkopf!


----------



## Eike. (31. Januar 2012)

Klar kein Problem. 

Heute ist ja mal wieder Dienstag und so viel Schnee, dass es stört liegt auch nicht. Ist heute Abend jemand beim Snow-Nightride dabei? Die Temperatur sollte noch erträglich sein, richtig frostig wirds erst morgen.


----------



## Ghosty82 (31. Januar 2012)

Arbeite bis halb neun! Das wird nix bei mir! Sorry!Dann Funken wir einfach nochmal vor dem wochenende! Ich hab mit den Temperaturen kein Problem, dementsprechend steht dem nichts im Wege...also ner kleinen großen Ausfahrt!


----------



## Ghosty82 (31. Januar 2012)

Hat jemand morgen Mittag für ne kurze runde zeit und Lust? So um halb drei?


----------



## Waldgeist (1. Februar 2012)

Wie kalt ist es tatsächlich bei dem Wind?
Windchill berechnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosty82 (2. Februar 2012)

Eisig war es gestern! Gefühlte Minus 20 grad!und ihr hattet recht: die Stufen sind ein Kinderspiel!


----------



## overkill_KA (2. Februar 2012)

Ghosty82 schrieb:


> Eisig war es gestern! Gefühlte Minus 20 grad!und ihr hattet recht: die Stufen sind ein Kinderspiel!



In Ettlingen gibts eh keine anspruchsvollen Stellen


----------



## mazola01 (2. Februar 2012)

Für Josh Bender ist ein 5m Drop auch nix anspruchsvolles.... Ansichtssache also...
Siehste Ghosty... einfach immer drauf los


----------



## Ghosty82 (2. Februar 2012)

Jip! Danke fürs motivieren Steffen! Wie schaut's am Sonntag aus mit euch allen?


----------



## Rynn94 (2. Februar 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5z1fSpZNXhU&feature=g-vrec&context=G2456fb0RVAAAAAAAAAA"]Amazing stunt riding...on a carbon road bike      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Krank!


----------



## overkill_KA (2. Februar 2012)

AugustBurnsRed schrieb:


> Amazing stunt riding...on a carbon road bike      - YouTube
> 
> Krank!



geht so gibt besseres 
z.B. Inversion Riders

[ame="http://vimeo.com/14778476"]Alpspitze, part 1 on Vimeo[/ame]

[ame="http://vimeo.com/15929380"]Inversion Riders on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Februar 2012)

Mal ganz ehrlich, mit nem Liteville ist darf das ja keine Kunst sein, so´n bißchen in den Bergen rumfahren. Da ist das mit dem Rennrad schon ne anderen Nummer.


----------



## KA-Biker (2. Februar 2012)

Liteville Fahrer-....braucht man nix zu sagen..


----------



## vitaminc (3. Februar 2012)

Respekt für die Vertrider/BBS was die Technisch gesehen mit dem Bike anstellen. Mir egal ob die Liteville oder was anderes fahren. Mir persönlich wäre es aber zu affig, das Radel da hochzuschleppen. Aber jedem das seine..

Respekt übrigens auch an alle, die bei den aktuellen Minusgraden den Wattkopf unsicher machen!

Bei den Temperaturen nähere ich mich nichtmal ansatzweise der Fahrradgarage


----------



## matou (3. Februar 2012)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Mir persönlich wäre es aber zu affig, das Radel da hochzuschleppen. Aber jedem das seine..



Wenn du dannach eine geile Abfahrt hast, ists das Wert. Letztes Jahr im Wallis haben wir bei jeder Tagestour die letzten x*100hm getragen und hatten dafür bis zu 2000hm Trailspaß...dafür schlepp ich gerne mal das Bike. Probiers mal aus...das Zesty wiegt doch nichts. 

...über deren Fahrtechnik brauchen wir nicht zu reden.


----------



## vitaminc (3. Februar 2012)

> Wenn du dannach eine geile Abfahrt hast, ists das Wert. Letztes Jahr im  Wallis haben wir bei jeder Tagestour die letzten x*100hm getragen und  hatten dafür bis zu 2000hm Trailspaß...dafür schlepp ich gerne mal das  Bike. Probiers mal aus...das Zesty wiegt doch nichts.



Gegen kleinere Schiebe und Tragepassagen ist nichts einzuwenden, gehört ja quasi zum Standard in den Alps. Nur die Vertrider tragen ihre Bikes sicher öfters mal mehrere Kilometer, ganze Klettersteige usw. hoch. Aber ich kann es natürlich nachvollziehen, dass wenn man da oben in mit grenzenloser Aussicht und Atmosphere steht, und dann mit Adrenalin on Board diese S4/S5/SX Trails runterzirkelt. Ich mach sowas aber dann doch lieber zu Fuß  - auch weil mir halt einfach die Technik dazu fehlt.

Und zu meinem Zesty. Woher willste wissen was dat wiegt?
Die RQ 2.2 UST, Saint Bremse und Co. machen das Rad nicht unbedingt leicht


----------



## matou (3. Februar 2012)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Und zu meinem Zesty. Woher willste wissen was dat wiegt?


Weil man die verbauten Teile auf deinen Fotos sieht...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Februar 2012)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Und zu meinem Zesty. Woher willste wissen was dat wiegt?
> Die RQ 2.2 UST, Saint Bremse und Co. machen das Rad nicht unbedingt leicht



Du darfst auch gerne mal das hier tragen, und ich trag so lange deins.


----------



## vitaminc (3. Februar 2012)

> Du darfst auch gerne mal das hier tragen, und ich trag so lange deins.



Ne, DER Gerät kannst Du schön selber tragen


----------



## matou (3. Februar 2012)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Du darfst auch gerne mal das hier tragen, und ich trag so lange deins.



Du hast halt ein echtes Männerbike.


----------



## Eike. (3. Februar 2012)

Vielleicht sollten wir das mal ausprobieren. Wie schon bemerkt wurde gibt es am Wattkopf nichts anspruchsvolles also muss man nicht tragen, aber man kann.

Hat jemand morgen Lust auf eine Eiszapfenrunde? Gefrorener Boden, Mördergrip - bis zur nächsten gefrorenen Pfütze .... und ich kann meinen Heimvorteil mit der geringsten Entfernung zur warmen Dusche voll ausspielen 

Und Sonntag vielleicht in die Pfalz? Den Temperaturen angepasst keine raumgreifende Großrunde sondern 1-1,5 Berge, auf Wunsch auch mit Hütteneinkehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosty82 (3. Februar 2012)

Mein Transportproblem lässt mich leider nur in der Gegend verweilen...außer jmd kann mich irgendwie mitnehmen! Ansonsten muss ich morgen arbeiten! Sonntag wäre ich sehr gerne am Start! Wie gesagt, Pfalz leider nur wenn mich jmd mitnimmt! Wäre trotzdem schön wenn irgendwas klappt! Bei dem Wetter muss man ja wohl raus...!


----------



## robertj (3. Februar 2012)

Sonntag Pfalz bin ich dabei


----------



## Eike. (3. Februar 2012)

Wir sind regelmäßig mit der Bahn in der Pfalz, von Karlsruhe aus ohne Umstieg problemlos und günstig machbar. Details morgen.


----------



## Ghosty82 (4. Februar 2012)

Das hört sich ja gut an....


----------



## Eike. (4. Februar 2012)

Erst mal wegen *heute: 15 Uhr am Parkplatz Kaisereiche.* Wenn jemand mitkommen will bitte vorher Bescheid sagen. Falls sich niemand meldet hat der innere Schweinehund nÃ¤mlich gute Karten  und wer unangemeldet auftaucht wird dann vielleicht alleine da sein.

Wegen Morgen, bzw. Pfalzanreise allgemein: 
Die ZÃ¼ge nach *Maikammer* (an der Kalmit) fahren stÃ¼ndlich um xx:34 am Hauptbahnhof ab. Wer eine KVV Netzkarte hat fÃ¤hrt umsonst. Das gilt am Wochenende auch fÃ¼r Studenten mit Studiausweis und KVV-Bescheinigung (Im Studiportal runterladen und ausdrucken). Ansonsten gelten auf dieser Strecke normale KVV Tickets, also 9,10â¬ fÃ¼r eine Solo-24h-Karte bzw. 15,40â¬ fÃ¼r bis zu 5 Personen.
Bei Fahrten nach Neustadt wirds ein bischen komplizierter weil das nicht mehr im Ãbergangsbereich liegt, aber das interessiert fÃ¼r morgen nicht.

Also Vorschlag fÃ¼r *morgen, Sonntag 5.2.*: Abfahrt Karlsruhe Hbf um 10:34. FÃ¼r Autoanreiser um 11:50 am Kalmit-Parkplatz Maikammer. Die Strecke sieht dann etwa so aus. Je nach Bedinungen und WÃ¼nschen der Mitfahrer auch noch ein bischen mehr, das sieht man dann. Vor der letzten Abfahrt ist auch eine Einkehr im Hohe-Loog-Haus mÃ¶glich.


----------



## Ghosty82 (4. Februar 2012)

Also ich bin dabei, so um viertel nach 10 am Hbf? Oder am strababhf? Dann kann man ja zusammen die 5er Karte holen! Viel Spaß nachher übrigens!


----------



## Eike. (4. Februar 2012)

10:15 in der Bahnhofshalle unter der Anzeigetafel. Wegen Fahrkarten schauen wir dann was das günstigste ist. Ich bin als Student versorgt, Robert fährt wahrscheinlich mit dem Auto.


----------



## Ghosty82 (4. Februar 2012)

Joa dann bis morgen bzw evtl nachher noch....


----------



## Eike. (5. Februar 2012)

Viele Leute scheinen bei den Temperaturen in den Winterschlaf gefallen zu sein, oder haben nichts anzuziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (5. Februar 2012)

Ich muss sagen mit Sonne ist es richtig angenehm zu radeln. Gestern fast 3 Stunden mit dem Zesty unterwegs gewesen, dabei Odlo-Unterwäsche, dickeres Fließ und Softshell drüber, das war Optimal. Einzig die Zehen war dann leider abgefroren, da meine Shimano-Schuhe nix taugen, und trotz aller Versuche die Kältebrücke an den Cleats zu schließen (Lammfelleinlagen + meine Standard-Fußeinlagen) wohl einfach nix bringt.

Da muss halt mal ein richtiger Winterschuh her oder ich wechsel im Winter auf Platform.


----------



## Tobse111 (5. Februar 2012)

Versuchs mal mit Gefrierbeuteln über den Schuhen und dicken Wollsocken..
Hab es gestern ausprobiert, die Beutel hab ich jetzt zwischen Schuh und Neoprenüberschuh, und im Gegensatz zum Freitag hatte ich warme Füße 

Ich war gestern rund um den Wattkopf unterwegs, hatte aber vergessen mich zu melden und den Treffpunkt von Eike garnicht gefunden.. Waren aber viele Biker unterwegs, war da jemand von euch dabei?


----------



## vitaminc (5. Februar 2012)

@Tobse111
Ich hatte meine dicksten Skisocken an, zudem Neopren-Überschuhe über die Schuhe. Die ersten 1,5 Stunden war das noch OK, ab dann wurde es kalt und kälter bis man eben nix mehr spürt


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. Februar 2012)

Ich kann solide Bergstiefel empfehlen.  Nicht das ich sie nicht gerne nicht mehr tragen müsste.

Dann hab ich noch Gore Socken mit GoreTex. Aber noch nicht versucht wie schweißig das wird. Aktuell reichen mir die Stiefel und bei -10°C geh ich nicht aufs Bike.

PS: Ich hab hier nen NobbyNic 2,4" (62-559) rum liegen. Evolution, SnakeSkin, Tripplecompound (also noch nicht PS oder TS). Der wird nicht besser und ich fahre den nicht. Mag den jemand für 25(?) abnehmen der ab und an den Nightride mitmacht? Rückfragen per PN bitte.


----------



## Eike. (5. Februar 2012)

Die Biker, die aus der Kälte kamen sind auch wieder zurück von der pfalzarktisexpedition. Ich habs mir schlimmer vorgestellt. Und so sauber war mein Rad nach einer Tour schon lange nicht mehr. 
Aber, nicht überall hats supergrip, nicht mal mit Spikes


----------



## robertj (5. Februar 2012)

War ein super Tag! Mein Ab"flug" war zum Glück folgenlos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (5. Februar 2012)

Die Bilder des Tages:




"Frostige" Stimmung am Stein der weisen Zufriedenheit




Auch Spikes haben Grenzen




Da fühlt man sich willkommen


----------



## mazola01 (5. Februar 2012)

Ahhh schick das neue Ghost ... 

Gruss Steffen


----------



## Eike. (5. Februar 2012)

Und es wurde definitiv artgerecht eingefahren.


----------



## mazola01 (5. Februar 2012)

Ich hab nix anderes erwartet


----------



## Ghosty82 (5. Februar 2012)

Hab mich angestrengt!


----------



## Ghosty82 (5. Februar 2012)

Aber ohne Roberts Stunt schmälern zu wollen würde ich als das Bild des Tages Eike sehen wie er sich doch tatsächlich bei gefühlten 30 grad Minus noch ein Eis an der tanke holt! Das hat schon was!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. Februar 2012)

Mensch RobJ, was legst du dich lang? Wirst du alt?


----------



## Eike. (5. Februar 2012)

Zuviel Vertrauen in die Technik  Ich war schon erschrocken, als er auf einmal ein paar Meter tiefer saß.



Ghosty82 schrieb:


> Aber ohne Roberts Stunt schmälern zu wollen würde ich als das Bild des Tages Eike sehen wie er sich doch tatsächlich bei gefühlten 30 grad Minus noch ein Eis an der tanke holt! Das hat schon was!



Magnum Caramel hmmmmmm


----------



## Ghosty82 (5. Februar 2012)

Zum Glück ging's da nicht noch weiter runter....


----------



## andi1969 (6. Februar 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> Die Bilder des Tages:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Na habt Euch am Nollenkopf rumgetreiben......und der Trail zur Klausentalhütte meine Fresse glatt ist kein Zustand.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robertj (6. Februar 2012)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Mensch RobJ, was legst du dich lang? Wirst du alt?



Im Gegenteil, jugendlicher Leichtsinn


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. Februar 2012)

So ists recht!


----------



## Eike. (7. Februar 2012)

Der Dienstagsnightride findet heute nicht statt, also ich fahre auf jeden Fall nicht. Bei der feuchten Luft wird es mir zu kalt.


----------



## Ghosty82 (7. Februar 2012)

Mein Night Ride führte mich von der Arbeit 3 km durch den wunderbaren Schnee nach Hause! Schon doof wenn das Auto nicht läuft und man bei dem Wetter mit dem Rad fahren muss! Irgendwie war es aber auch gar nicht so schlecht....


----------



## Ghosty82 (9. Februar 2012)

http://www.bergbiken.de/index.asp?id=10

Jmd Lust?


----------



## robertj (9. Februar 2012)

Ghosty82 schrieb:


> http://www.bergbiken.de/index.asp?id=10
> 
> Jmd Lust?



Schöne Gegend, zur Zeit aber für meinen Geschmack zuviel Schnee.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. Februar 2012)

Und irgendwie 60km für 1500hm. Hmm, schlechtes Ratio.  Ich will wieder nach Latsch.


----------



## robertj (9. Februar 2012)

In Latsch gibt es jetzt einige Wegsperrungen....


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. Februar 2012)

Quelle? War ja zu erwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robertj (9. Februar 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=564103


----------



## Eike. (9. Februar 2012)

Link scheint aber nicht so dramatisch zu sein.

@Xing
Die Bilder erinnern stark an die Fränkische Schweiz, da sahs genauso aus. Klingt nicht schlecht, ist aber auch ein gutes Stück zu fahren bis man da ist. Gerade für dich als Neuling gibts auch deutlich näher noch viel zu entdecken  Aber falls man mal in der Gegend ist ...


Edit: Ha, jetzt hat er doch mal überholt


----------



## robertj (9. Februar 2012)

@Eike der Lottersteig ist mit das Beste, was ich bisher gefahren bin....


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. Februar 2012)

Korrekt. Naja, den Holy-Trail hab ich dann immerhin zweimal in meinen Kopf gebrannt. Schade.


----------



## Rynn94 (9. Februar 2012)

Meint ihr, es lohnt sich da mal runter zu fahren?


----------



## Ghosty82 (9. Februar 2012)

Hey Patrick! Recht unspektakulär oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. Februar 2012)

Zu viel Waldautobahn und viele Punkte Abzug wegen Assi-Wanderer-Schneiden.


----------



## Eike. (10. Februar 2012)

Das ist der westweg nach forbach runter. Der ist in der tat ganz nett, vor allem das Stück zwischen latschigfelsen und hexenbrunnen. Kann man schön als one-way-Tour von Bad Herrenalb aus fahren und zum Beispiel noch den Mittelweg zum toten mann mitnehmen.


----------



## Ghosty82 (10. Februar 2012)

Da gibt's aber auch auf der anderen Seite des Tals einen weg von der Badener Höhe oder nicht?


----------



## Eike. (10. Februar 2012)

Ja. Um genau zu sein führt der Weg von Pforzheim bis Basel. Die beiden Stücke und der Teil um die Hornisgrinde rum ist halt das was man hier meistens meint, wenn man vom Westweg redet.


----------



## snakebites (10. Februar 2012)

AugustBurnsRed schrieb:


> das ekelige Vid mag ich nicht zitieren
> 
> Meint ihr, es lohnt sich da mal runter zu fahren?



@ Vid: Was für gehirnampurierte Voll(*hier-ein-böses-Wort-einsetzen*)! :kotz: 
Und fahren können sie auch nicht, außer eben schnell auf Forststraßen. Ist auch bei DC-Gabeln auf Waldautobahnen oder wenig S0 - S1 Trails nicht notwendig.
Bei der Szene der mit dem Wander kommt bei mir der brennende Wunsch nach körperlicher Züchtigung auf. Und ich frag mich noch was für ein Problem so mancher Wanderer mit uns hat. 

@ Latscher Trailsperrung: nicht traurig sein. 
Wir sind im Herbst dort derart viele irrsinnig guten HolyTrails gefahren (nochmal Danke an den mech-Guide), dass ich nicht mehr weiß welcher davon der Lottersteig sein soll.
So richtig schlimm wäre wenn sie unsere lokalen HolyTrails love "effektiv" gesperrt werden - wozu die besagten sozialinkompetenten Sportsfreunde einen -hoffentlich- außergewöhnlich effektiven Beitrag leisten.

love & peace
snakebites


----------



## LittleBoomer (10. Februar 2012)

jetzt mal für einen wie mich, der keine Ahnung vom filmen hat:
Mich wundert, dass es so keine Wackler gibt. Der eingeblendete Helm auf der linke Seite ist doch nicht der des Fahrers. Oder ?
Der passt irgendwie nicht zum Körper des Fahrers. 
Irgendwie finde ich das komisch 

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Eike. (10. Februar 2012)

Doch die Kamera wird seitlich am Helm befestigt sein. Deswegen ist der auch immer absolut unbewegt weil die Kamera exakt die gleichen Bewegungen mitmacht. Durch das Weitwinkelobjektiv sehen die Proportionen von allem was am Bildrand ist seltsam aus.

Jetzt muss ich mir das Video doch mal komplett ansehen, damit ich mitreden kann.


----------



## Ghosty82 (10. Februar 2012)

Merci an Eike fürs Schrauben heute...!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. Februar 2012)

Die Armen, die bei 1:58 ihre Packesel-Räder da hochschieben müssen. Was die wohl verbrochen haben, dass Ihnen ihr Leben so übel mitspielt?


----------



## black soul (10. Februar 2012)

so ein A§§rsch.
kein wunder wenns da probleme gibt. (kopfschüttel) wobei der stellenweise gar nicht so schlecht ist aus eigener erfahrung
@dirk
die wollen genauso schwachsinnig runterfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mheck (10. Februar 2012)

Hi,
ist morgen jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Eike. (11. Februar 2012)

Schaun mer mal. Wenn dann am Nachmittag. 

Sonntag vielleicht wieder Pfalz? Noch nichts konkretes, besteht überhaupt Interesse?


----------



## mheck (11. Februar 2012)

Pfalz wär ich auf jedenfalls dabei!


----------



## robertj (11. Februar 2012)

ich auch


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. Februar 2012)

Je nach Plan und ein wenig als Bremse. Mal schaun. Ich krieg ja mit wo es hingeht, wird kurzfristig.


----------



## Heili (11. Februar 2012)

Ich wäre auch mal wieder dabei =)


----------



## Eike. (11. Februar 2012)

Sorry, ich spiele die weicheikarte. Ich hab gedacht zum Wochenende wird es etwas wärmer ab Pustekuchen. Und durch die feuchtere Luft fühlt es sich noch fieser an.


----------



## robertj (11. Februar 2012)

Mein Vorschlag für morgen, So. 12.2.: Abfahrt Karlsruhe Hbf um 10:34. Für Autoanreiser (ich) um 11:50 am Kalmit-Parkplatz Maikammer.
Um 1000hm, auf Wunsch mehr (o. weniger)


----------



## Ghosty82 (11. Februar 2012)

....würde ja gerne mit! Naja, nächstes mal wieder! Fahrt ein paar Meter für mich mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. Februar 2012)

RobJ, das nächste WE an dem es ertragbar warm/kalt ist bin ich mit am Start. Mir gehts wie Eike. Das bisschen draussen heute mitsamt Daunenjacke war echt nix was mich zum Radeln bringt.


----------



## robertj (12. Februar 2012)

Da keiner mit möchte, starte ich früher und werde NICHT um 11.50 am Parkplatz sein.


----------



## mazola01 (12. Februar 2012)

Ich warte auch auf die plus Grade! Bin eh erkältet...viel Spaß


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. Februar 2012)

RobJ. Tu mir den Gefallen und schmeiss dich nicht hin. Eiszapfen können nicht Rad fahren.


----------



## LittleBoomer (12. Februar 2012)

Bevor ich groß Anzeigen aufgebe:
sucht jemand eine Magura HS22 Felgenbremse in gutem Zustand ?
Ich hätte eine für VR und HR abzugeben, mit noch ein wenig Kruscht drum rum. Sagen wir 35,00 Euro oder so. Melden einfach per PN.

Ja, ich weiß, dafür ist der Bikemarkt da, aber warum nicht erst mal die Bekannten in der Nähe fragen ?

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Ghosty82 (13. Februar 2012)

robertj schrieb:


> Da keiner mit möchte, starte ich früher und werde NICHT um 11.50 am Parkplatz sein.



Und? Wie war's?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robertj (13. Februar 2012)

Ein bisschen mehr Schnee als die Woche davor, aber griffig. Ihr habt definitiv einen tollen Biketag verpasst.

@Holger kein Bodenkontakt und warm war's auch


----------



## Ghosty82 (14. Februar 2012)

Bin auch echt traurig das ich nicht konnte...wie sieht's bei euch allen am 26.02. Aus? Ist zwar früh aber da könnten wir bei akzeptablem Wetter doch alle in die Pfalz fahren....!?


----------



## Eike. (14. Februar 2012)

Das ist ja noch zwei Wochen hin. Da ist vom frühlingseinbruch bis schneechaos alles drin - und das ist nur das Wetter  aber ich behalte den Termin mal im Auge. 

Apropos Wetter, der Dienstagsnightride fällt heute von meiner Seite her aus. Diese Mischung aus Schnee und Regen sieht nicht sehr einladend aus.


----------



## LittleBoomer (14. Februar 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> Das ist ja noch zwei Wochen hin. Da ist vom frühlingseinbruch bis schneechaos alles drin - und das ist nur das Wetter  aber ich behalte den Termin mal im Auge.
> 
> Apropos Wetter, der Dienstagsnightride fällt heute von meiner Seite her aus. Diese Mischung aus Schnee und Regen sieht nicht sehr einladend aus.



Sososo das Wetter. Und ? Hats geschmeckt ?


----------



## Eike. (14. Februar 2012)

Hilfe, Acta, Sopa, Überwachungsstaat???


----------



## Eike. (16. Februar 2012)

Last-Minute-Nightriding: heute um 20 Uhr an der Hedwigsquelle.


----------



## Ghosty82 (17. Februar 2012)

Mo ab 12, bzw Di und die Pfalz!? Jmd Interesse?


----------



## robertj (17. Februar 2012)

Dienstag komme ich mit


----------



## Ghosty82 (17. Februar 2012)

Also di dann! Wann und wo reden wir dann noch oder?


----------



## mheck (17. Februar 2012)

ist morgen vllt jemand unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobse111 (20. Februar 2012)

Hab heute noch bisschen den Wattkopf erkundet, der Trail der am Ende unterhalb vom Strommastentrail endet hat es echt in sich.. Finden den Großteil der Sprünge dort echt übertrieben, nehmt ihr die mit oder umfahrt ihr auch ?


----------



## Eike. (20. Februar 2012)

Morgen 20.2 sonnenanbeter-Pfalztour. Abfahrt am Karlsruher Hbf um 10:34, 2 Plätze auf dem gruppenticket sind noch frei. 
Es stehen rund 1000hm feinste Forstautobahnen auf dem Programm. Sowas unanständiges, wie auf wanderwegen rumzufahren würde uns selbstverständlich im Traum nicht einfallen


----------



## Eike. (20. Februar 2012)

Gute Nacht John Boy


----------



## Ghosty82 (20. Februar 2012)

...das schaut ja schon schwer nach kurzen Shorts aus....!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. Februar 2012)

Unklar, wie man von einstelligen Zahlen auf Shorts kommen kann, aber was solls - geh voran.


----------



## Ghosty82 (20. Februar 2012)

Lach....Sonne!! Hoffe ihr habt eure schrauberqualitäten morgen mit dabei! Irgendwie hab ich in meiner völligen Doofheit beim Austausch der spacer was falsch gemacht! Am besten ich fahre nur und überlasse das Schrauben fachkundigen Menschen! @eike!! Bis morgen dann mal!


----------



## mazola01 (21. Februar 2012)

Schweine ! Und ich muss arbeiten...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. Februar 2012)

Zauberwort. Urlaub nehmen.


----------



## mazola01 (21. Februar 2012)

Sind 2 Wörter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosty82 (22. Februar 2012)

...wie lief der Gabeltausch?


----------



## Eike. (22. Februar 2012)

Der Austausch war dank geschlitzter Koni (Konen, Konüsse?) kein Problem. Aber es sieht so aus, also ob bei meiner das rechte Standrohr hin wäre. Da sind direkt über dem Staubabstreifer üble Riefen zu sehen, wie es weiter drin aussieht weis ich später wenn ich die Tauchrohre abgenommen hab, aber ich befürchte übles. Scheint als ob sich in der Gabel was gelöst (Buchse?), und eine Gravur hinterlassen hat.
Das würde dann neue Standrohre bedeuten und dann muss ich erst schauen ob das nicht in Richtung wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden geht. So lange Robert aber Skifahren ist (Vielen Dank nochmal) ist die Offroadmobilität gesichert.

Das Ansprechverhalten der SoloAir ist absolut erste Sahne, da merke ich (im Stand) nicht den geringsten Unterschied zu meiner Coil. Ich bin auf die erste Probefahrt gespannt. Wenn die Dämpfung das Wegsacken so gut, wie oft berichtet, verhindert und ich wirklich eine neue Gabel brauchen sollte, werde ich die 400g Gewichtsersparnis mitnehmen.


----------



## mazola01 (22. Februar 2012)

Wie alt ist die Pike?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. Februar 2012)

Lyrik, oder? Ich hab für Übergangsweise noch ne 55 rumstehen, allerdings mit ner harten Feder drin. Also nur gedacht, bevor Du überhaupt nicht fahren kannst ...


----------



## mazola01 (22. Februar 2012)

Stimmt Lyrik... Weißt du was die 55 wiegt? Hab ne 55rs drin... Find se aber nach nem Ölwechsel Bombe.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. Februar 2012)

Die RS hab ich auch. Allerdings ist mir die Standard-Feder zu weich gewesen. Hab jetzt ne harte Fox-Feder von ner VAN 36 drin, da es für die 55 keine unterschiedlich harten Federn gibt.

Ich hab die Gabel noch nie gewogen, aber im Vergleich zu meiner Durolux ist sie gefühlt ein halbes Kilo schwerer.

Kann sie aber mal wiegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (22. Februar 2012)

Ne defekte 55 ATA2 hab ich auch noch im Keller liegen.
Rockshox tauscht bei den aktuellen Gabeln die Buchsen nicht mehr aus sondern gleich das ganze Casting  Da muss ich schauen, dass ich einen kompetenten Schrauber finde der das machen kann. Bestellen kann man sie noch. Teuer wirds auf jeden Fall. Scheisze, das. Ich steig aufs Rennrad um, da ist nicht soviel dran was kaputt gehen kann


----------



## mazola01 (22. Februar 2012)

Kann man die Buchsen tauschen...? Wenn ja aus was sind die?


----------



## mheck (22. Februar 2012)

Hat jemand Lust auf einen Nightride morgen Abend? So 2h am Wattkopf rumheizen.


----------



## Eike. (22. Februar 2012)

Früher gings auf jeden Fall, heute wird es bei Rockshox laut Servieanleitung nicht mehr gemacht. Das dürfte Edelstahl mit einer Beschichtung sein. Selber machen ist nicht, da braucht man Spezialwerkzeug. Und ein bischen Erfahrung schadet wahrscheinlich auch nicht, _passt, wackelt und hat Luft_ tuts da nicht.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. Februar 2012)

Um wieviel Uhr morgen Abend?


----------



## mheck (23. Februar 2012)

Ich hab da mal an 8 Uhr an der Hedwigsquelle gedacht. später ist aber natürlich auch möglich (wir haben ja Licht  )


----------



## Dunkle.Materie (23. Februar 2012)

Sehe ich das richtig das Ihr heute Abend fahren wollt?
Dann wäre ich mal wieder (nach ewigen Zeiten) dabei.

Etwas später wäre cool, so 2015 - 2030


----------



## mheck (23. Februar 2012)

dann sagen wir doch 2015, solange es nicht wie aus Eimern schüttet!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. Februar 2012)

Bis wann ist die Uhrzeit fix? Ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## mheck (23. Februar 2012)

Von mir aus können wir die Uhrzeit ab jetzt fix machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. Februar 2012)

Gut. Bin dann 20:15 an der Quelle.

2h geplante Fahrzeit, eklatant bergauf - elegant bergab.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. Februar 2012)

Doppelpost - sorry


----------



## overkill_KA (25. Februar 2012)

Hat jemand für ein Hope Pro 2 HR eine 135x12mm Achse über?


----------



## Ghosty82 (25. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen, hat jmd morgen Lust in die Pfalz zu fahren? Würde um 9.34 am Hbf losfahren! Wäre schön wenn sich der ein oder andere ortskundige melden würde! Bis dahin!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Februar 2012)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Hat jemand für ein Hope Pro 2 HR eine 135x12mm Achse über?



Hab ne Stahlschraubachse daheim rumliegen. Suchst Du so was?


----------



## overkill_KA (25. Februar 2012)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hab ne Stahlschraubachse daheim rumliegen. Suchst Du so was?



Nein ich brauch nicht die Achse an der das Laufrad befestigt wird, sondern die in der Nabe.

Trotzdem danke


----------



## benzinkanister (25. Februar 2012)

overkill:

jap habe ich rumliegen.

online zu teuer oder verfügbarkeit mist?

edit: gibts da nen unterschied an den achsen zwischen 12x135 und 12x142?
die hat mit adaptern 142mm breite und ohne 121mm.


----------



## overkill_KA (26. Februar 2012)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> overkill:
> 
> jap habe ich rumliegen.
> 
> ...



Hi
Danke habe schon eine gefunden.


----------



## Ghosty82 (26. Februar 2012)

Hey zusammen, leider kam ja heute keine Tour zustande! Hat jmd Zeit und Lust am Di zu fahren? Evtl auch in die Pfalz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mazola01 (27. Februar 2012)

Moin,
hat jemand von euch ne SLX Kasette drauf?
Hab die KAsette drauf und bin gestern mal ne Proberunde gefahren. bei den ersten 3 Ritzeln ist alles i.O.
Bei den "goldfarbigen" ratterts unter Belastung.
Schaltwerk dürfte gut eingestellt sein..Hab ihr nen Tip?
Gruss Steffen


----------



## bobons (27. Februar 2012)

Wie alt ist die Kette? Miss mal die Länge, sollte grob unter 119,8 mm sein. Bei mir rattert nichts mit der SLX, hatte aber damals Kassette und Kette getauscht.


----------



## mazola01 (27. Februar 2012)

Vielleicht 200km alt. Bin bissl ratlos


----------



## Richi86 (27. Februar 2012)

Rasselts oder springt sie auch?Vielleichts Schaltauge verbogen?!


----------



## mazola01 (27. Februar 2012)

Springt nix und rasselt auch nicht. Ist so ein dumpfes rattern wie auch manche dh kettenführungen von sich geben.


----------



## vitaminc (27. Februar 2012)

evtl. schleift die Kette am Blech vom Schaltwerk, das passiert wenn die Kette falsch montiert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mazola01 (27. Februar 2012)

Ne auch das nicht. Ist richtig eingefädelt.


----------



## vitaminc (27. Februar 2012)

Hast Du die Schallröllchen geprüft?
Schaltauge ganz sicher nicht verbogen?

Also wenn alles perfekt eingestellt ist, und es rattert trotzdem, kann ich mir ansich nur vorstellen dass die SLX Kassette defekt ist.


----------



## mazola01 (27. Februar 2012)

Nix verbogen, schaltröllchen i. O. Bei der sram Kassette vorher war alles smooth.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. Februar 2012)

Ist das 10-fach? Ist das ne Shimanokette? Die 10-fach Shimanoketten sind asymetrisch. Ich weiß nicht ob es nen Einfluss auf Lautstärke oder Funktion hat.


----------



## mazola01 (27. Februar 2012)

9fach. Kmc Kette.... Hmmmm


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. Februar 2012)

9-fach waren noch alle Ketten gleich. Vllt. ist einfach das Material/Spider der SLX lauter.


----------



## Richi86 (27. Februar 2012)

Ja aber die 3 ritzel am alu-spider machen ja keine geräusche, oder?


----------



## mazola01 (27. Februar 2012)

Man spürt auch einen holperigen Lauf an der Kurbel.


----------



## mazola01 (27. Februar 2012)

Hab die Kette umgedreht. Fühlt sich besser an... Bzw. nur noch leicht spürbar. Soll ab und an mal vorkommen das es etwas rattert. Ich fahr mal n paar km damit und beobachte die Geschichte ... Danke an euch.


----------



## Ghosty82 (27. Februar 2012)

Leute? Tour in die Pfalz morgen früh?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. Februar 2012)

Immer noch krank.


----------



## Eike. (27. Februar 2012)

Leider nicht drin. Aber den oft abgesagten Dienstagsnightride würde ich morgen wieder anbieten. 20 Uhr an der Hedwigsquelle, aber nur bei mindestens einer festen Anmeldung


----------



## hömma (27. Februar 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> Leider nicht drin. Aber den oft abgesagten Dienstagsnightride würde ich morgen wieder anbieten. 20 Uhr an der Hedwigsquelle, aber nur bei mindestens einer festen Anmeldung



Wenn ich morgen früh dran denke, mein bike einzupacken, würde ich mitkommen. Ginge es auch ne Stunde früher? Keine Lust, so lang auf der Arbeit rumzusitzen.


----------



## Eike. (28. Februar 2012)

Hey, schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören. Wegen mir geht es auch schon um 19 Uhr, falls nicht jemand mit will der erst zur üblichen Zeit kann. Mal schauen ob sich da noch jemand meldet.


----------



## Eike. (28. Februar 2012)

Da keiner Einspruch eingelegt hat, haben wir den Start auf 19 uhr vorverlegt. Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz Kaisereiche (Ettlingen Vogelsangweg). Von der Hedwigsquelle aus einfach der asphaltierten Straße folgen.


----------



## Ghosty82 (28. Februar 2012)

Na ihr Nightrider? Hat es sich gelohnt?


----------



## Eike. (28. Februar 2012)

Schon. Angenehme Temperaturen, nicht mehr so schlammig und ich weiß jetzt, dass die Lyrik Solo Air einer Coil in nichts nachsteht - außer dem Gewicht


----------



## kermit* (29. Februar 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> Schon. Angenehme Temperaturen, nicht mehr so schlammig und ich weiß jetzt, dass die Lyrik Solo Air einer Coil in nichts nachsteht - außer dem Gewicht



Fährst du jetzt mit 170mm FW vorne im Enduro?


----------



## Eike. (29. Februar 2012)

Nur vorrübergehend. Bei meiner Lyrik sind die Buchsen hin und Robert hat mir seine geliehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosty82 (29. Februar 2012)

Habe Mo bis Mi noch Urlaub! Bei den tollen Temperaturen die uns erwarten, würde ich gerne die Zeit nutzen und evtl einmal in die Pfalz und an den anderen Tagen ein bissl am wattkopf rumfahren! Hat jmd von euch zeit nächste Woche? Würde mich freuen wenn was zustandekommt!


----------



## snakebites (1. März 2012)

*Donnnerstagsnightride*

Treffpunkt an der WWB um 20:00

Der Plan: Trails am Wattkopf abgrasen - gemütlich bergauf, geschmeidig bergab


----------



## Eike. (1. März 2012)

Das is ja quasi heute. Abend frei halten 

Ich stoße dann wie üblich an der Quelle dazu.


----------



## Dunkle.Materie (1. März 2012)

Ich würde versuchen kommen zu wollen. Weiss aber wegen Familie nicht ob ich es bis 2000 an die WWB schaffe.
Letzten Donnerstag war ich gerade mal um 2030 an der HQ, könnte also passen.
Könnte aber eine Veto bekommen, war von Sonntag bis Dienstag Abend auf Dienstreise gewesen.

Kurzer Sinn: Warte nicht zulange auf mich.


----------



## snakebites (1. März 2012)

@ Eike: wir sind um 20:30 an der Kaisereiche

@ dunkle.materie: ich warte nicht auf Verdacht - mach ne klare Ansage

Bis gleich!


----------



## Eike. (2. März 2012)

Morgen (*Samstag 3.3.*) wirds warm und sonnig. Der Wetterbericht kann doch nicht zweimal hintereinander so daneben hauen. Deswegen geht es wieder einmal in die *Pfalz*.
Abfahrt *10:34 Karlsruhe Hbf*, wer noch eine Fahrkarte braucht bitte 10 Minuten früher und Bescheid sagen damit wir wissen was die günstigste Lösung ist. Im Angebot sind wie üblich feine pfälzer Trails, wenn gewünscht auch mit Einkehr. Bitte keine Fragen _wie lange dauert es / Wann sind wir wieder zurück?_ Ich weiß'es net. Wer es eilig hat kann natürlich so ziemlich jederzeit aussteigen, die Bahn ist immer nur eine Abfahrt weit weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (2. März 2012)

Hier!


----------



## Lockenghost (2. März 2012)

dabei


----------



## Ghosty82 (2. März 2012)

Kann nicht! Leider! Wie schaut es mo bis mi bei euch aus? Einmal noch in die Pfalz.....??


----------



## Don Stefano (2. März 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> Abfahrt *10:34 Karlsruhe Hbf*


Wo geht's denn hin? Evtl. können wir uns später noch treffen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (2. März 2012)

Maikammer. Kalmit. Hohe Loog oder andersrum. Und dann mal schaun denke ich. Am besten du rufst Eike morgen mal an oder schickst ne Mail.


----------



## Don Stefano (3. März 2012)

Ich geh doch erst morgen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. März 2012)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ich geh doch erst morgen.



Ich werd morgen früh fahren - wo weiß ich noch nicht.

Muss allerdings um 12.30 wieder in Dettenheim sein.

Schaffst Du das oder ist Dir das zu stressig?


----------



## Don Stefano (3. März 2012)

Knofi kommt um 10 zu mir, dann wollen wir Richtung PW los. Vor 10:30 werden wir auch am Kalmitparkplatz nicht sein können. Um 12:30 fängt es doch gerade erst an warm zu werden!

Warum läßt du dich so fremdbestimmen?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. März 2012)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Warum läßt du dich so fremdbestimmen?



Man muss die Feste feiern, wie sie fallen - heißt es doch, oder? 

Wert vom Gemüsehändler über das Weinbiet ans Lambertskreuz fahren und dann den Wolkenbruch weg runter nach Lambrecht.

Viel Spaß euch.


----------



## Ghosty82 (4. März 2012)

Hey Jungs, jmd Lust morgen Nachmittag bissl am Wattkopf zu fahren? So gegen 14 oder 15 uhr! 2 oder 3 schöne Runden! Di werde ich in die Pfalz fahren! Wer kann, fahre ab Mühlburg um 9.40 los! Würde mich freuen wenn jmd Zeit hat! Bis dahin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosty82 (5. März 2012)

14 Uhr an der Hedwigsquelle! Wer mag, ich warte 5 Minuten! 2-3 Runden wattkopf!


----------



## Ghosty82 (5. März 2012)

...alle bei der Arbeit? Bei dem schönen Wetter!? ;-))


----------



## Rynn94 (5. März 2012)

In 3 Wochen hab ich endlich wieder Zeit, da ist das Abi rum.


----------



## Ghosty82 (5. März 2012)

AugustBurnsRed schrieb:


> In 3 Wochen hab ich endlich wieder Zeit, da ist das Abi rum.



Viel Erfolg!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. März 2012)

Ghosty82 schrieb:


> ...alle bei der Arbeit? Bei dem schönen Wetter!? ;-))



Rein interessehalber: Womit schlägst Du so die Zeit tot, wenn Du nicht grad hier die Leute ärgerst?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. März 2012)

L
o
l
!


----------



## Ghosty82 (5. März 2012)

Man muss es doch auskosten wenn man mal Urlaub hat! ;-)


----------



## Ghosty82 (6. März 2012)

Bin ab ca 14 Uhr wieder am Wattkopf unterwegs! Wenn jmd. Lust bzw überhaupt zeit hat, bitte melden! Treffpunkt 14.15 an der Kaisereiche!


----------



## overkill_KA (7. März 2012)

Hi
Nochmal die Frage ob jemand Werkzeug zum Umbau einer Hope Hinterradnabe hat.
Meldung bitte per pn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (8. März 2012)

Mal ketzerisch gefragt...solange wie du hier immer nach Teilen o. Werkzeug fragst...ists da nicht cleverer das Zeug einfach zu kaufen oder es im Laden umbauen zu lassen?


----------



## overkill_KA (8. März 2012)

matou schrieb:


> Mal ketzerisch gefragt...solange wie du hier immer nach Teilen o. Werkzeug fragst...ists da nicht cleverer das Zeug einfach zu kaufen oder es im Laden umbauen zu lassen?



Klar kann man sowas kaufen, aber mal ehrlich wie oft macht man den freilauf runter? Mir ist zudem kein Händler bekannt der hope laufräder führt. Du kannst mich gern eines besseren belehren


----------



## matou (8. März 2012)

Für den Freilauf brauchst du bei der Hope 2 Pro (und Evo) kein Werkzeug, den kannst du einfach so abziehen...das Werkezug brauchst du bei Hope nur für die Lager.

Wie oft, mach ich den Freilauf runter? Bei jedem "großen" Service um zu schauen ob alle Klinken noch funktionieren.


Was ich sagen wollte...wenn ich neue Teile habe, dann warte ich nicht ewig bis mir irgendjemand vielleicht das Werkzeug leiht...dann kauf ichs mir für (in deinem Fall 23 EUR) oder rufe ein paar Läden an und Frage einfach mal nach.
Ich könnte mir z.b. vorstellen, dass der Fahrrad Terminal entsprechendes Werkzeug hat.


----------



## overkill_KA (8. März 2012)

Kann man machen, aber warum nicht erst fragen?
Ich kauf mir jetzt sowieso eins, nachdem niemand eins hat.


----------



## mazola01 (8. März 2012)

Finds ok das du fragst.... Ist nix dabei!


----------



## Rasender Robert (11. März 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin seit ein paar Tagen auch wieder im Land, und werde heute nachmittag eine kleine Wattkopf-Runde fahren. 2-3x Wattkopf hoch und trailreich wieder runter.

Das Tempo wird wg. meiner 2,5 monatigen Trainingspause eher gemütlich, es wird also keiner abgehängt.

Wenn mir nichts mehr dazwischenkommt, starte ich um 15:00 an der Hedwigsquelle, d.h. um 14:40 an der Wasserwerksbrücke.

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krustenking (11. März 2012)

ich verkünde mal unverbindlich mein Interesse mitzukommen. ich war gestern schon fahren und fühle mich heute etwas matschig, deswegen bin ich mir grad unschlüssig ob ich mitkommen will. immo bin aber nur am gammeln, darauf hab ich auch keine Lust. ich melde mich nochmal hier im Forum

Edit: Ich komme mit, bin dann um 14.40 an der Brücke


----------



## Sneakpreview (12. März 2012)

Hey @ all,

wie siehts die woche mit ner runde am wattkopf aus? 
jemand dabei?


----------



## Ghosty82 (12. März 2012)

Servus, die einzige Möglichkeit meinerseits ist morgen! Diese werde ich natürlich auch nutzen und zw 14 und 14.30 an der Hedwigsquelle starten! Im Prinzip haben wir dann vier Hfftl sonnige Stunden! Das sollte für 2, evtl auch 3 wattkopfrunden reichen! Evtl Toter Mann! Bin da offen! Alles was die Oberschenkel nach gestern zulassen! Bis dahin!


----------



## robertj (12. März 2012)

@ghosty das waren gestern nichtmal 2000hm


----------



## Eike. (12. März 2012)

In meiner alten mj808 leuchtet jetzt, statt der durchgebrannten P7 eine Cree XM-L U2 
da passt es, dass morgen wieder der Dienstagsnightride ansteht. Also wie üblich um 20 Uhr an der Hedwigsquelle. Bitte vorher kurz Bescheid sagen.


----------



## Rasender Robert (12. März 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin morgen beim Nightride auch wieder am Start!

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. März 2012)

Verdammt. Mir kratzt der Hals böse. :/ Wär fein dich mal wieder aufm Trail zu sehen robm.


----------



## Ghosty82 (12. März 2012)

@ Robert ... Mir hat's gereicht! Aber ich bin wieder fit!;-)


----------



## Ghosty82 (13. März 2012)

Also ich bin zwischen 14.20 und 14.30 an der Hedwigsquelle! +- 5 Minuten!


----------



## Eike. (13. März 2012)

It's alive, und besser denn je  ich hatte befürchtet, dass das leuchtbild mit der xm-L schlechter wird weil der Emitter kleiner ist und einige mm tiefer im Gehäuse sitzt. Aber es ist nahezu perfekt. Extrem gleichmäßige Ausleuchtung, ohne störenden Spot  und das für gerade mal 10


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasender Robert (15. März 2012)

Hallo,

am Samstag fahren robertj und ich in die Pfalz 

Die Abfahrt mit dem Zug am Karlsruhe Hbf nach Maikammer-Kirrweiler ist um 09:34. Eine genaue Strecke ist noch nicht geplant, aber es werden es wohl ca. 1500hm / 45km.

Das Tempo wird meiner Trainingspause entsprechend gemütlich, es wird also niemand abgehängt.

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (16. März 2012)

Meine nicht vorhandene Gesundheit (Mist, dabei hab ich mich so geschont) lässt es mir nicht zu meinen nicht trainierten ein wenig auf Vordermann zu bringen. 

Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## Ghosty82 (16. März 2012)

Wünsch euch auch viel Spass! Bin leider arbeitstechnisch verhindert! Hat jmd wieder am Di Zeit? 14 Uhr an der Quelle? Einfach mal vormerken! Bis dahin!


----------



## overkill_KA (16. März 2012)

_*Reinschauen lohnt sich:*_
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/500/ppuser/146403

Habe auch noch einen 20â¬ Gutschein fÃ¼r Jochen-Schweitzer zu verschenken.

Ab nÃ¤chster Woche bin ich dann auch wieder mit dem Rad unterwegs


----------



## Eike. (16. März 2012)

Wenn ich im Zug sitze bin ich dabei, wenn nicht dann nicht  Wird eine kurzfristige Entscheidung.


----------



## hömma (16. März 2012)

Wem 1500hm (noch) zu viel sind: Gemütliche Runde in Baden-Baden. Bin höchstwahrscheinlich dabei.


----------



## Ghosty82 (19. März 2012)

Hat irgendjemand Zeit und Lust morgen ne Tour zu starten? Hier in der Gegend, gerne aber auch in der Pfalz! Bin zu allen Schandtaten bereit! Start gerne morgens gegen 9! 1000 HM sollten es schon sein! Warte auf Mitfahrer....!


----------



## Eike. (19. März 2012)

Leider wie üblich erst wieder ab 20 Uhr.


----------



## Rasender Robert (19. März 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin Dienstag abend auch wieder dabei!

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (19. März 2012)

hier stand mist
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1083713


----------



## matou (19. März 2012)

...


----------



## Eike. (20. März 2012)

Heute Abend ist wieder Wattkopf-Nightride. Treffen wie üblich um 20 Uhr an der Hedwigsquelle.


----------



## Rynn94 (21. März 2012)

Hat jemand in den nächsten Wochen mal Lust in den Bikepark Bad Wildbad zu gehen? Ich hab dort direkt in der Nähe nen festen Platz auf nem Campingplatz und würde es gerne mal ausprobieren. 
Nur weiß ich nicht, ob es so ne gute Idee ist, dort ohne Begleitung als Anfänger hinzugehn(Die Downhillstrecken werde ich soweiso nicht fahren)?

Ein Freeride Bike würde ich mir dort dann leihen.


----------



## overkill_KA (21. März 2012)

AugustBurnsRed schrieb:


> Hat jemand in den nächsten Wochen mal Lust in den Bikepark Bad Wildbad zu gehen? Ich hab dort direkt in der Nähe nen festen Platz auf nem Campingplatz und würde es gerne mal ausprobieren.
> Nur weiß ich nicht, ob es so ne gute Idee ist, dort ohne Begleitung als Anfänger hinzugehn(Die Downhillstrecken werde ich soweiso nicht fahren)?
> 
> Ein Freeride Bike würde ich mir dort dann leihen.



Ich würde evtl mitgehen, wenn ich da fit bin (Abi am Freitag rum) und mein Bike fertig ist. Wie lange hast du dir vorgestellt?

Gruß


----------



## vitaminc (21. März 2012)

Kann mir mal einer zusammenfassen, welches die schwierigsten Trails rundum Wattkopf, Ettlingen und Moosalbtal sind?

SMDH, d'Pfad, .. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (21. März 2012)

Der Serpentinenpfad aka. Krasser-DH rumpelt inzwischen auch ziemlich. Vom Bismarckturm runter gibts ein paar "engere" Serpentinen bzw. Kehren mit Treppen. Das wars dann auch mit Anspruch im direkten Umfeld.


----------



## vitaminc (21. März 2012)

@Eike
Kenne ich beide, sind ganz ok, aber halt nix weltbewegendes, weil recht kurz und alles gut fahrbar ohne sich zu verkünsteln.

Aber ok, dann kann ich meine Suche einstellen und mich dann irgendwann noch mit etwas mehr Technik-Fahrtraining auseinandersetzen, um mich dann mal zum Besame Mucho aufzumachen - aber noch fehlen mir die Eier dafür.

Ich hab für die nächste Zeit auch mal wieder Merkur-Rote-Lache-Gegend und Hornisgrinde aufm Radar, gibts da was interessantes?


----------



## Rynn94 (21. März 2012)

Ja, das Abi soll bitte ganz schnell rum sein^^
Nur noch Freitag Physik.


----------



## overkill_KA (21. März 2012)

AugustBurnsRed schrieb:


> Ja, das Abi soll bitte ganz schnell rum sein^^
> Nur noch Freitag Physik.



Ach hab ich auch, bloß nicht als Abiturprüfungsfach da habe ich Geographie.

Wie lange hast du dir vorgestellt dort zu bleiben?


----------



## Rynn94 (21. März 2012)

Wie meinst du das? Da ich alles leihen muss, nur einen Tag.


----------



## overkill_KA (21. März 2012)

Wieso hast du dann das mit dem Campingplatz erwähnt?


----------



## Rynn94 (21. März 2012)

Weil ich da in den Ferien höchstwahrscheinlich hingehe und es für mich praktisch ist, von dort zum Bikepark zu fahren.


----------



## Eike. (23. März 2012)

Morgen (Samstag) gehts mal wieder in die Pfalz. Der alte Mann muss sich noch auskurieren und ich hab auch grad keinen Bock mich zu plagen, es wird also bergauf so entspannt wie es die Kassette her gibt und bergab wie üblich hemmungslos der Schwerkraft gefrönt.
Treffpunkt ist unter der Anzeigetafel im Hauptbahnhof 10:25.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. März 2012)

Der alte Mann gibt dir gleich!


----------



## Eike. (23. März 2012)

Also *ich* hab ja keine Namen gesagt ...


Mist neue Seite. *Morgen, Pfalz, 10:25 Hbf* alles weitere (nicht viel) auf der vorherigen Seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hömma (23. März 2012)

Ich schaue mir gerade die Verbindungen an. Habt ihr vor, die RB in Richtung Neustadt um 10:34 zu nehmen? Die kommt ja erst ganz gemütlich um 11:45 in Neustadt an. Der RE fährt um 11:07 los und ist um 11:51 da. Sehr viel schneller schaffe ich's mit dem Auto auch nicht.  Oder steigt ihr woanders aus?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. März 2012)

Mit der RB nach Maikammer. Nicht Neustadt. 

Ich glaube der Treff am Parkplatz unterhalb der Kalmit wäre 11:40.

Aber wenn du morgen früh nochmal hier rein schaust hat der Meister bestimmt noch die genaue Zeit.


----------



## Eike. (23. März 2012)

Die Vermutung mit der rb stimmt. Der express ist zwar erheblich schneller, hält aber leider nicht in maikammer, was wiederum die letzte Station ist, die man mit kvv Tickets erreicht. Bis neustadt braucht man schon übergangskarten oder das teurere regioX Ticket.


----------



## hömma (23. März 2012)

Achso. Gut, dann schau ich mal. Die S-Bahn käme um 10:23 in KA an. Ich melde mich dann morgen einfach fernmündlich, falls ich drin sitze.


----------



## Eike. (24. März 2012)

Würde mich freuen. Kauf dann aber gleich ein Regioticket plus, also für 5 Leute (das für 15,40) .


----------



## Ghosty82 (24. März 2012)

Oha, Eike wach um 5.50? Ich wünsch Euch nen sonnigen, spaßigen Trip heute! Bin nächsten Sonntag wieder frei, falls was zustande kommt! Bis dahin! Gehe jetzt arbeiten.....


----------



## w3rd (24. März 2012)

Geht morgen auch was?


----------



## Matze-Lambo (24. März 2012)

Also ich fahre morgen mit paar Jungs nach Wissembourg... wir wollen gegen 11.00Uhr in Daxlanden los.
Treffpunkt wäre dann in Wissembourg?!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. März 2012)

@Eike

Dienstag Abend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (26. März 2012)

Uh, bei der Wettervorhersage weis ich nicht ...  

Klar, alles wie gehabt.


----------



## Eike. (27. März 2012)

Und schon ist es wieder Dienstag. Der Nightride wird zwar dank Sommerzeit langsam zum Sundowner, aber das ist ja auch nett. Und dunkel genug, um die aktuellen Entwicklungen der optischen Halbleiterindustrie zu vergleichen wird es allemal noch im Laufe der Tour. 
Treffpunkt ist wie üblich die Hedwigsquelle um 20 Uhr. Jeder mit Helm, Mtb und einigermaßen potenter Beleuchtung ist willkommen.


----------



## robertj (27. März 2012)

dabei


----------



## Endurix (28. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

als âZugereisterâ war ich heute (naja, mittlerweile schon gestern) am Wattkopf unterwegs. Der SMDH macht echt SpaÃ! Um weitere Highlights kennenzulernen, mÃ¶chte ich mich gerne mal den Locals anschlieÃen. Da werde ich wohl mal dienstags an der Hedwigsquelle erscheinen. 

Auf dem SMDH habe ich Ã¼brigens etwas gefunden. Falls jemand etwas vermisst, bitte PN an mich mit der Angabe was vermisst wird. 

Bis bald, ride on! 

J


----------



## Eike. (28. März 2012)

Herzlich willkommen. Wenn du hier im Forum eine Tour siehst die dich interessiert melde dich einfach. Neue Mitfahrer sind immer willkommen (wenn sie nach möglichkeit mit Helm aufkreuzen ).
@lost&found: Mein KCNC Schaltröllchen wird es wohl nicht sein


----------



## Ghosty82 (28. März 2012)

Dann würde ich doch direkt mal vorschlagen am Sonntag gemeinsam in die Pfalz zu fahren! Jemand Interesse? P.S. Meine Schaltröllchen sind noch dran....vll Roberts VDO??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurix (28. März 2012)

Freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour 

Am Sonntag fahre ich wahrscheinlich im Odenwald:
http://www.bikebuwe.de/details/items/saison-opening.html

Schaltröllchen habe ich nicht gefunden (die hätte ich im Dunkeln wohl auch übersehen). Das Teil ist ein wenig größer und es ist kein Tacho / Navi.


----------



## antigone (28. März 2012)

@ghosty82:
ich wäre am Sonntag dabei. Wann willst Du los?
Bin neu hier im Forum, war die letzten Tage schon um Ettlingen unterwegs und freue mich, neue Touren kennen zu lernen!
Beste Grüße


----------



## overkill_KA (29. März 2012)

Hi
hat jemand eine *Hope Pro 2 Evo* HR Achse da die er mir verkaufen kann?
Der letze User hat mir leider nur eine Pro 2 verkauft, deshalb suche ich wieder.

Gruß


----------



## snakebites (29. März 2012)

guckst du #4305:



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Hat jemand für ein Hope Pro 2 HR eine 135x12mm Achse über?



Nach genau der hast du gesucht, dann habe ich sie dir gefühlte 500 PNs später verkauft. 

Es so darzustellen als hatte ich dir was falsches angedreht ist nicht korrekt.


----------



## w3rd (29. März 2012)

geht samstag was?


----------



## Ghosty82 (30. März 2012)

Also nochmal zu Sonntag! Würde gerne in die Pfalz fahren außer es würde morgens regnen! Dann macht es nicht viel Sinn! Vll kennt sich der ein oder andere aus! Abfahrt wäre ca 9.30 am Hbf Karlsruhe! Ticket für bis zu 5 Personen kostet um die 15 Euro! Fahrt nach Maikammer von dort aus dann auf den Berg! Da findet sich dann genug was wieder abwärts führt! Wir sind sicherlich 5-6 Stunden unterwegs! Um die 40 km, 1000 HM je nach Kondition mehr! Bis dahin!


----------



## altes-kind (30. März 2012)

Ich wäre am So evtl. auch mal wieder dabei.


----------



## Rasender Robert (30. März 2012)

Wenn das Wetter passt, komme ich am Sonntag mit in die Pfalz.

Robert


----------



## Ghosty82 (30. März 2012)

@rasender Robert: du kennst dich ja dort gut aus! Wäre klasse wenn du dabei wärst!


----------



## antigone (31. März 2012)

Ich bin leider wieder raus aus dem ganzen Geschehen 
Vielleicht das nächste Mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (31. März 2012)

Darf am Sonntag nach Teneriffa und RobJ hat mir verboten vorher noch mal Rad zu fahren.


----------



## Ghosty82 (31. März 2012)

Wow Holger, da habt ihr aber noch nen Trumpf aussm Ärmel gezogen, hm?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (31. März 2012)

Ich werde mich hüten irgend eine Art von Beschwerde über meine Lippen kommen zu lassen.


----------



## Ghosty82 (31. März 2012)

Das wäre auch sehr vermessen!!! Wünsch euch warme und vor allem verletzungsfreie Tage! Bis demnächst!


----------



## Rasender Robert (31. März 2012)

Das Wetter für morgen sieht gut aus, ich bin definitiv dabei!

Fahrkarte bis Maikammer habe ich schon. Außerdem steige ich nicht am Hbf, sondern erst in Mühlburg zu.

Bis morgen
Robert


----------



## altes-kind (31. März 2012)

Ich denke ich bin morgen auch dabei. Ist aber nicht zu 100% sicher bei mir... und da ich auch in Mühlburg zusteige würde ich mir da selbst eine Karte kaufen.


----------



## Ghosty82 (31. März 2012)

Hat jmd von euch ne 5er Karte? Würde dann auch in Mühlburg einsteigen! Passt ja Super! 9.40!


----------



## Rasender Robert (31. März 2012)

Ich fahre als Student sonntags kostenlos im KVV und habe daher keine 5er Karte.


----------



## Ghosty82 (31. März 2012)

Kann doch sicher auch in der Bahn ne regiokarte lösen, oder? Am Bhf. In mühlburg steht doch kein Automat... Meine ich!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasender Robert (31. März 2012)

In Mühlburg steht ein Automat, da bin ich mit sicher.


----------



## Eike. (31. März 2012)

Die Züge haben nicht immer einen Automaten. Und leider schafft der KVV es immer noch nicht, alle Fahrkarten über die App zu verkaufen, wie zum Beispiel der VRN.


----------



## Ghosty82 (31. März 2012)

Dann hol ich mein Ticket in mühlburg! Eike geh doch mit....!!!!


----------



## altes-kind (1. April 2012)

Sorry Jungs... bei mir klappts nun doch nicht. Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Ghosty82 (1. April 2012)

Also ich hab gepackt und bin dabei! Bis gleich dann!


----------



## Ghosty82 (2. April 2012)

Da es der Wettergott morgen nochmal gut mit uns meint würde ich gerne noch eine kleine Mittagstour machen! Um 15 Uhr Treffpunkt Hedwigsquelle! 2 bis 3 mal über den Wattkopf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (2. April 2012)

Von meiner Seite aus fällt der Dienstagsnightride diese Woche aufgrund der bescheidenen Wettervorhersage aus.


----------



## Endurix (3. April 2012)

@Eike: Schade! Heute wollten ein Arbeitskollege und ich gegen 18:30 von Waldbronn aus starten, um dann gegen 20 Uhr bei der Hedwigsquelle aufzuschlagen. Von leichtem Regen ab 20 Uhr lassen wir uns nicht abschrecken

Ist vielleicht jemand anderes bereit, ein paar Ortsunkundigen die Schönheit des Wattkopfes näher zu bringen?


----------



## Rasender Robert (3. April 2012)

Ich bin etwas erkältet und werde heute Abend ebenfalls nicht fahren.

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## Ghosty82 (9. April 2012)

Hallo Leute, sollte das Wetter am Do wieder besser sein würde ich gerne am Nachmittag fahren! Wäre auch möglich so gegen 11 in die Pfalz zu fahren! Desweiteren wäre am Sonntag auch was möglich! Vorschläge können wir ja mal sammeln! Bis dahin!


----------



## Eike. (9. April 2012)

Der Dienstagsnightride fällt morgen auch wieder aus, es sei denn jemand anderes übernimmt. Ich hab keinen Bock mehr auf nass und kalt.


----------



## Drufrumski (10. April 2012)

tach zusammen,

hab grad MEIN XC7 bestellt, soll heissen ab Mitte M_ai_ bin ich dab_ai_ 

Sofern Material und Kondition es mir erlauben.


----------



## Lockenghost (10. April 2012)

Da es heute Abend vermutlich etwas regnen wird: Ich werde gegen Mittag ne kleine Runde am Wattkopf drehen. Falls jemand Lust hat mich zu begleiten, werde um 13 Uhr an der Wasserwerksbrücke starten.

Gruß
Felix


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. April 2012)

Drufrumski schrieb:


> tach zusammen,
> hab grad MEIN XC7 bestellt, soll heissen ab Mitte M_ai_ bin ich dab_ai_
> Sofern Material und Kondition es mir erlauben.


Erstes Fully? Sicher "nur" ein 120er?


----------



## Eike. (10. April 2012)

Jeder fängt mal klein an - und rüstet dann auf  Aber keine Sorge, mit 120mm kann man hier schon viel Spaß haben.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. April 2012)

Ganz sicher! Und es ist sowie so die Sache eines Jeden selbst.

Nicht jeder macht 120, 120, 140, 160, wie ich. Andere (RobJ) machen Touringrad, 150, 170.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mazola01 (10. April 2012)

Oder von 220mm im Heck auf 0mm  wird alles überbewertet.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. April 2012)

Genau. FW wird überbewertet.


----------



## canyonriders (11. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 
un grüsse an drufrumski !!
Sind neu im Forum un wollten mal fragen wie schwer die Trails in Ettlingen
so sind.
Sind beide Anfänger was Gelände, Tails un Downhill angeht.
Hauptsächlich wollen wir wissen ob die Trails mit unseren Bikes fahrbar sind, oder braucht man dort ausgewachsene Downhill-Maschienen ?
Danke für eure Hilfe !!!
Grüsse an alle


----------



## overkill_KA (11. April 2012)

canyonriders schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> un grüsse an drufrumski !!
> Sind neu im Forum un wollten mal fragen wie schwer die Trails in Ettlingen
> so sind.
> ...



hi und herzlich willkommen in Ettlingen!
Es gibt hier sehr viel Waldautobahn, sprich geschotterte Wanderwege, aber auch zahlreiche Trails. Hier in Ettlingen selbst würde ich den Schwierigkeitsgrad als einfach bezeichnen (außgenommen Strommastendownhill). In der Umgebung, hauptäschlich richtung Albtal, gibt es sehr schöne Trails, die auch technisch anspruchsvoller sind. 'Höhepunkt' ist die Abfahrt von der Teufelsmühle, die ich nur mit ausreichend technischem Können empfehlen würde.
Generelll kann man hier aber alles mit euren Rädern fahren. Ich bin selbst früher Canyon Nerve AM gefahren und hatte nie Probleme.

Für Neulinge lohnt es sich hier ab und zu reinzuschauen. Hier werden immer wieder Touren angeboten. Sicher nicht verkehrt um die Trails kennen zu lernen.

Gruß overkill


----------



## canyonriders (11. April 2012)

ja wir sind zu zweit!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Da wir aus Königsbach-Stein (bei Remchingen) kommen und uns in Ettlingen und Albtal nicht auskennen, wäre  es schön wenn ihr eine Wegbeschreibung zu den Trails hättet.
Technisch sind wir auch noch am Anfang, daher wären einfachere Trails besser.
Suchen aufjedenfall Trails weil Waldautobahn und Schotterwege kann man auch bei uns fahren.


----------



## Mir4r (11. April 2012)

Ich kann hier mal ein paar Tracks anbieten aufm Wattkopf.
Es ist nicht explizit gekennzeichnet, wo Trails, Waldautobahnen und Teerwege sind und in welche Richtung es geht.
Alle fangen an so nem Parkplatz an (mir fällt der Name nicht ein) und gehen dann den Teerweg hoch.
Lila und Türkis sind teilweise das gleiche (einzige schwierigkeit sind zwei Bäume die quer überm Trail liegen; seit kurzem gibt da auch zwei kleine Schanzen) und der blau geht den Panoramaweg runter (is von denen der schwerste und hat null Flow, dafür große Steine und Spitzkehren )
Aber alle sind definitv für Anfänger fahrbar, da ich mich selber noch als solcher ansehe und ein Nerve XC reicht auch.
StrommastenDownhill war ich auch mal aber das war für mich definitiv viel zu steil und die strünge wollte ich auch nicht fahren.

Bei bedarf kann ich auch noch die Files hochladen, dann kann man sich die Tracks in Google Earth anschauen (hald mit Richtung und Höhenprofil)


----------



## overkill_KA (11. April 2012)

Für Trails und Touren empfehlen sich folgende beiden Seiten:
http://www.northwoodcycling.com/wiki/Singletrack
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren.html

da ist so ziemlich alles eingetragen was es gibt


----------



## Eike. (11. April 2012)

Vom Material hier seit ihr für die Trails in der Umgebung gut gerüstet. Klar gibt es auch einiges, wo mehr Federweg gut tut aber das ist am Anfang ohnehin erstmal kein Thema  Und dafür gibt es schon am Wattkopf mehrere Trails die für den Einstieg sehr gut geeignet sind und auch später noch zum gezielten üben taugen. Ein paar wurden hier ja schon genannt. Ich will da jetzt nicht noch mehr reinwerfen, das verwirrt am Anfang eh nur.
Auf der Hikebikemap sind inzwischen so ziemlich alle Trails am Wattkopf eingezeichnet (dünne, gepunktete Linien), da könnt ihr auch selber auf Entdeckungstour gehen. Wenn etwas interessant aussieht einfach reinfahren. Im schlimmsten Fall müsst ihr ein paar Meter schieben. Richtig lang ist ja kein Trail und bei allen kann man auch zwischendurch über Forstwege austeigen, wenn es doch zu heftig wird.
Das beste ist natürlich, sich die Trails zeigen zu lassen. Dazu gibt es in der nächsten Zeit sicher mal Gelegenheit. Einfach hier im Forum reinschauen und ggf. auch mal anfragen, wenn ihr einen bestimmten Tag im Visier habt.


----------



## Ghosty82 (11. April 2012)

Wäre morgen ab 14 am Wattkopf unterwegs! Ausgenommen es wäre Land unter! Wenn's so wie heute ist, spricht nichts dagegen! Einfach melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mazola01 (11. April 2012)

Deine Uhrzeit wieder. Ich würde morgen ev. fahren.  Allerdings gegen 15.45-16.00. Bist du da noch unterwegs ?


----------



## Ghosty82 (11. April 2012)

Hey Steffen, wenn das Wetter mitspielt auf jeden fall! Können uns ja dann wieder treffen! Schreiben wir einfach morgen nochmal! Bis dahin!


----------



## mazola01 (11. April 2012)

Gut ich lad mal mein Bike ein. Bissl Regen wäre noch zu verkraften ;-)


----------



## canyonriders (11. April 2012)

WOW !!!
So viel feedback, is ja wahnsinn. 
Müsen wir erst mal alles sichten. Dauert eh noch etwas bis wir loslegen können. Brauchen erst noch nen Radträger fürs Auto.
Ausserdem arbeiten wir beide in Schichtarbeit un hätten dann nur am We zeit. Gehören damit wohl zu den Sonntagsfahrern.


----------



## Ghosty82 (12. April 2012)

Sonntagsfahrer fahren Pfalz.....!


----------



## Ghosty82 (12. April 2012)

Also 16 Uhr Kaiserreiche! Bin schon früher unterwegs! Falls jmd zeit hat! Gerne melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canyonriders (12. April 2012)

1. Die Pfalz ist zuweit weg
2. da braucht man doch ein Visum zum einreisen oder? 

Um 16 Uhr ist bei uns maloche angesagt


----------



## mazola01 (12. April 2012)

Jetzt kam mal ne Ladung Regen runter.... Ich bin ca. 15.30 oben am Parkplatz ... Rad liegt in der Karre.


----------



## Ghosty82 (12. April 2012)

Ach das bissl Regen! Muss auch mal wieder sein! Bis nachher!


----------



## Ghosty82 (12. April 2012)

canyonriders schrieb:


> 1. Die Pfalz ist zuweit weg
> 2. da braucht man doch ein Visum zum einreisen oder?
> 
> Um 16 Uhr ist bei uns maloche angesagt



...dachte ich anfangs auch aber wenn Ihr einmal dabei gewesen seid, packt sie euch! Die trailige Pfalz!


----------



## Mir4r (12. April 2012)

Ghosty82 schrieb:


> ...dachte ich anfangs auch aber wenn Ihr einmal dabei gewesen seid, packt sie euch! Die trailige Pfalz!



Dann bin ich definitiv mal dabei (wenn hier jemand was anbieter und meine Kondition in Gruppenfähiger verfassung ist )!

Das Wetter war heute ja erstaunlich gut. Zwar bei Regen losgefahren aber wieder angefangen hat es erst, als ich daheim war .


----------



## canyonriders (12. April 2012)

Ghosty82 schrieb:


> ...dachte ich anfangs auch aber wenn Ihr einmal dabei gewesen seid, packt sie euch! Die trailige Pfalz!



Ja wenn das so ist. Wo gehts denn in der Pfalz am schönsten den Berg runter? Aber nicht zu schwer für uns Anfänger


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. April 2012)

Kurzantwort: Am besten nicht allein.

Lang: Vieles was gestrichelt auf der http://www.hikebikemap.de/ um Neustadt ist, ist lohnenswert.

Best: Mit den üblichen Verdächtigen ein paar mal am Wattkopf fahren und dann mitgenommen werden.


----------



## Ghosty82 (13. April 2012)

Da pflichte ich dem Prof bei! Hatte gestern leider nicht ganz soviel Glück! Die erste runde ging zwar trocken zu Ende aber bei den beiden folgenden haben wir uns vom Feinsten eingesaut! Naja, so soll es doch auch sein! War zumindest lustig....in der Klotze haben die sich dann auch Ihren Teil gedacht bei der Ruckfahrt....Marsmensch????


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (13. April 2012)

Hallo Canyonriders,

Wenn ihr nur Sonntags Zeit habt kann ich euch den MTB-Treff des Mountainbike Clubs Karlsruhe empfehlen. Der Treff ist immer Sonntags um 10 und Infos zur Tour die gefahren wird, gibts hier: http://www.mtb-karlsruhe.de 
Das ist vor allem am Anfang sehr angenehm da mitzufahren, weil man sich nicht verfahren kann  und nicht immer auf das dumme Display gucken muss und auch schnell nette Leute und neue Tracks kennenlernt. 
Und Tipps für Anfänger geben einem da immer gerne Leute.


----------



## overkill_KA (13. April 2012)

Morgen sieht man mich vermutlich zu einer kurzen Runde

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mazola01 (16. April 2012)

Guten Abend  morgen sind Ghosty und ich aufm wattkopf unterwegs.... Jemand dabei ? 15.30 geht's los...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (16. April 2012)

Irgendwie habt entweder ich oder ihr das Konzept von Arbeit nicht verstanden. 

Wenn's nicht zu eklig ist würde ich Nightriden.


----------



## vitaminc (16. April 2012)

@Prof
Studenten, Schichtarbeiter, Urlauber, Freizeitabbau, Flexible Arbeitszeiten, ...

Besser jetzt?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (16. April 2012)

Ja mei, war mir schon klar. Ist doch blanker Neid. Smiley übersehen?


----------



## mazola01 (16. April 2012)

Neeee nur mal den Arsch bewegen und um 6 Uhr die Arbeit beginnen....


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (16. April 2012)

Wenn ich um 6 anfange, sehe ich meine Kollegen 3h weniger am Tag. Klappt schlecht. Und ja, demnächst gehts zumindest um 8 los. Der Mai macht alles Neu (zumindest mach ich das immer so).


----------



## overkill_KA (16. April 2012)

Ich melde mal vorsichtig interesse an, bin aber noch am Überlegen bei dem Matsch drausen.
Was habt ihr vor zu fahren?


----------



## mazola01 (16. April 2012)

Denk Stromi wird dabei sein... Mal schaun... Je nach Matsch


----------



## overkill_KA (16. April 2012)

ich melde mich morgen nochmal, nach wetterlage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurix (16. April 2012)

'n Kollege und ich werden morgen so gegen 18:30 in Waldbronn Richtung Wattkopf starten und dann mal sehen. Wir würden uns freuen, wenn wir ein paar neue Fahrer und Wege kennenlernen. Wäre denn irgendjemand irgendwann irgendwo? 

Wir sind lampig ausgestattet, s'darf also dunkel werden ;-)


----------



## antigone (16. April 2012)

@overkill:
Die Strecken am Wattkopf sind so gut wie trocken, matschig ists nur an gaaaanz weniges Stellen, wo sich Pfützen aufstauen. 
Kann des Strommastentrail nur empfehlen, der ist genau richtig zum Fahren. nicht zu staubig und definitiv nicht nass!

Viel Spaß euch morgen, ich mach mal ne Pause nach 6 Tagen am Stück...


----------



## mazola01 (17. April 2012)

Perfekt. 15.30 am Parkplatz Kaisereiche.
Sonne solls auch geben...


----------



## Ghosty82 (17. April 2012)

Jip! Bin dort!


----------



## Rasender Robert (17. April 2012)

Hallo,

Fährt jemand heute Abend den Nightride mit?

Ich bin um 19:40 an der Wasserwerksbrücke und um 20:00 an der Hedwigsquelle.

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. April 2012)

19:40 WWB für mich, Robert. Bis dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rynn94 (18. April 2012)

Hat morgen jemand nachmittags für ne ca. 2 stündige Runde am Wattkopf Zeit?


----------



## LittleBoomer (18. April 2012)

Ich leider nicht.
Aber heute abend war ganz schön was los da oben.
Ich denke es waren über 25 Leute unterwegs. Eine größere Gruppe, ein Pärchen, dann nochmal drei und noch ein paar vereinzelte.....
MIttwochs fahr ich eigentlich nie, da ich anderweitig Sport habe. Drum war ich so überrascht.

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (18. April 2012)

Mittwochs ist da immer recht viel los... Vereinstreffen und so....


----------



## Waldgeist (19. April 2012)

wird wohl der Mountainbike-Club aus Rüppurr sein, die haben mittwochs ihren Biketreff


----------



## Ghosty82 (19. April 2012)

AugustBurnsRed schrieb:


> Hat morgen jemand nachmittags für ne ca. 2 stündige Runde am Wattkopf Zeit?



Würde um 16 Uhr fahren!


----------



## Rynn94 (19. April 2012)

Sorry John, mein Smartphone taugt nix und pusht deine Mail erst jetzt.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. April 2012)

Extranightride:
Bis jetzt Eike & ich. 20:00 Hedwig. Wie immer, nur nicht Dienstag.


----------



## Eike. (19. April 2012)

Grad wollt ichs reinschreiben.


----------



## LittleBoomer (19. April 2012)

seit neustem hängen hier in der Umgebung neue Schilder mit einem blauen Fahrrad drauf rum. Weiß jemand was diese bedeuten ? Bzw. was das für ein Radweg sein soll ?
Ich konnte nix finden. Wenn ich dran denke, nehme ich morgen mal ne Knipse mit und stell das Foto hier rein. 
Vielleicht weiß jemand von Euch,wohin uns dieses Schild führen soll.

Danke und Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Ghosty82 (19. April 2012)

Wo sollen die hängen? Ist mir nach garnicht aufgefallen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. April 2012)

@Eike: Thx für Begleitung. 

Zurück durch den Oberwald:

- Marder
- Reh
- Fuchs

Und zum Abschluss, als ob wir es nicht davon hatten. Eine Fledermaus die mich an der Schulter streift (war wohl vom Chinaböller blind. ) Mann hab ich in den Wald geschrien.


----------



## Ghosty82 (19. April 2012)

;-)) hehe....und im vinschgau dann Yetis? Ich freu mich ja schon....!


----------



## Eike. (19. April 2012)

Meine Heimwegfauna war nicht so kontaktfreudig. Im Bärlauchwald hat es auf der Straße so seltsam geglitzert. Das waren aber keine bunt schillernden Käfer sondern kleine, braune, unscheinbare Spinnen. Keine Ahnung ob sich da mein Licht irgendwo gespiegelt und gebrochen hat oder ob die Viecher von sich aus glitzern können und damit zB jagen. Kennt sich da jemand zufällig aus? Ich bin ja beileibe kein Spinnenfreund aber das fand ich schon faszinierend.


----------



## mazola01 (20. April 2012)

Neee Eike , du warst auf pandora


----------



## Endurix (20. April 2012)

@Holger: Nächstes Mal mit Knoblauchkette ;-)


----------



## Waldgeist (23. April 2012)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> seit neustem hängen hier in der Umgebung neue Schilder mit einem blauen Fahrrad drauf rum. Weiß jemand was diese bedeuten ? Bzw. was das für ein Radweg sein soll ?
> Ich konnte nix finden. Wenn ich dran denke, nehme ich morgen mal ne Knipse mit und stell das Foto hier rein.
> Vielleicht weiß jemand von Euch,wohin uns dieses Schild führen soll.
> 
> LittleBoomer



Habe es heute auch gesehen (beim Festplatz Schwarzwaldverein Wettersbach ist eines auf der rechten Seite) Da dies vom Naturpark Nordschwarwald angebracht wurde habe ich dort mal nachgesehen. Es sind Wege für Pedelec- /E-Bike-Fahrer. Es ist schon komisch, Touren in unserem Bereich bieten sie (noch) nicht an, aber Schilder montieren. Ob der SMDH ins Programm kommt?


----------



## Ghosty82 (23. April 2012)

Jmd Lust morgen ne Runde zu drehen? Gegen 16 Uhr Start an der Kaisereiche! Dann über den panoramaweg, ettlinger Linie, Toter Mann, SMDH zum Abschluss! Schätze so 3h Fahrzeit! Ca.......


----------



## Ghosty82 (24. April 2012)

Start 16 Uhr....!!


----------



## Ghosty82 (25. April 2012)

Donnerstag, Start kaisereiche gegen 16 Uhr! Wer Lust hast gerne melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasender Robert (26. April 2012)

Hallo,

wie sieht es am Wochenende aus? Hat schon jemand Pläne für Samstag? 

Ich werde auf jeden Fall eine längere Tour (1500-2000hm) fahren, ob Schwarzwald oder Pfalz steht noch nicht fest, ist also noch verhandelbar. 

Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand mitkommt!

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## Lockenghost (26. April 2012)

Ach verdammt, ich muss echt mal aufhören, jedes Wochenende weg zu fahren... Hätte wirklich mal wieder große Lust auf ne große Bike-Tour.


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (26. April 2012)

Hey Leute, wisst ihr eigentlich, wer den Strommasten so toll umgebaut hat? Die 2. Line ist ja echt ziemlich cool! 
Auf jeden Fall ein fettes WEITER so von mir


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. April 2012)

Roxy_Rafa schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ein fettes WEITER so von mir


Auch wenn ich als alter Sack abgestempelt werde:

WIR werden im Wald geduldet (oder ignoriert oder noch nicht bemerkt).
Aber: Auch wenn nur EIN PAAR überreizten, bekommen das ALLE zu spüren.

Keine Wertung. Reiner Denkanstoß.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. April 2012)

Rasender Robert schrieb:


> wie sieht es am Wochenende aus? Hat schon jemand Pläne für Samstag?


Prinzipiell am Start. RobJ wollte vllt. auch Elsass oder so, aber bis jetzt hat er sich nicht mehr gerührt.


----------



## robertj (26. April 2012)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> RobJ wollte vllt. auch Elsass oder so, aber bis jetzt hat er sich nicht mehr gerührt.



Ab Montag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. April 2012)

@Rasender:
Na dann:
Wetter Samstag Neustadt top.
Du kennst meine Vorzugshaltung für die Pfalz, vor allem wenn es geregnet hatte. 1500hm ok, alles darüber wird halt immer langsamer. 
Der Tag ist lange hell, von daher steh ich auch nicht unbedingt auf den 8:xx Zug.


----------



## mazola01 (26. April 2012)

Der Stromi ist nichtmehr ignorierbar  du alter Sack !


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. April 2012)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Der Stromi ist nichtmehr ignorierbar  du alter Sack !





Ich schrubb doch selber drüber. Wie schon gesagt, Denkanstoß (mehr geht eh nicht).


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (26. April 2012)

Der Strommast ist super! Klar sollte man schauen, wenn man die Zwischenstraßen überquert und nicht mit 80km/h drüberschrubben. Oder auch die netten Wanderer und CC Fahrer grüßen, die einen anschauen, als ob man Frösche gerne mit Marmelade isst. 

Aber generell finde ich es toll, was daraus geworden ist. Und so lange kein Lift da ist, wird das eh keine Massenveranstaltung  

Aber du hast schon Recht, übertreiben sollte man es nicht...!


----------



## black soul (26. April 2012)

Roxy_Rafa schrieb:


> Und so lange kein Lift da ist, wird das eh keine Massenveranstaltung
> 
> Aber du hast schon Recht, übertreiben sollte man es nicht...!




das fehlt grad noch dann ist bald der nächste trail tot
übertreiben ? sehr richtig gesehen.


----------



## Ghosty82 (26. April 2012)

Heut jmd unterwegs???


----------



## Rasender Robert (26. April 2012)

@Ghosty82: Ich würde heute gegen Abend noch eine Wattkopf-Runde fahren. Was hältst du davon, wenn wir uns um 17:30 in Karlsruhe treffen, und dann nach Ettlingen fahren? Dann sollten wir im Wald ohne Beleuchtung zurechtkommen.

Robert

EDIT: Ich bin jetzt unterwegs, vielleicht fährt man sich ja über den Weg


----------



## Ghosty82 (26. April 2012)

Rasender Robert schrieb:


> @Ghosty82: Ich würde heute gegen Abend noch eine Wattkopf-Runde fahren. Was hältst du davon, wenn wir uns um 17:30 in Karlsruhe treffen, und dann nach Ettlingen fahren? Dann sollten wir im Wald ohne Beleuchtung zurechtkommen.
> 
> Robert
> 
> EDIT: Ich bin jetzt unterwegs, vielleicht fährt man sich ja über den Weg



Sorry, bin um sieben verabredet Rob! War doch nicht mehr fahren! Hatte keine Lust auf Solo Tour! Evtl morgen Mittag nochmal...aber noch nicht sicher!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. April 2012)

20:00 Nightride HWQ: Eike & Me. Außer es kommt noch ne Riesenladung im Regenradar an.

Bis 19:15 gibt es hier ne Absage, sonst gehts raus.


----------



## Rasender Robert (26. April 2012)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> @Rasender:
> Na dann:
> Wetter Samstag Neustadt top.
> Du kennst meine Vorzugshaltung für die Pfalz, vor allem wenn es geregnet hatte. 1500hm ok, alles darüber wird halt immer langsamer.
> Der Tag ist lange hell, von daher steh ich auch nicht unbedingt auf den 8:xx Zug.



Ok, dann sieht der Plan für *Samstag* wie folgt aus:

Abfahrt mit der Regionalbahn nach Maikammer um 10:34 ab Karlsruhe Hbf, ich steige wie immer in Karlsruhe-Mühlburg zu.

Tour mit ca. 1500 hm, mehr je nach Lust, Laune und Kondition. Tempo bergauf gemütlich. Rückfahrt ab Maikammer oder Neustadt, je nach Routenplanung.

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. April 2012)

10:34. Seeehr entspannt. 

Dabei!

Ich habe KEIN Ticket. Wenn noch jemand ohne mitkommt, gibt es ein 5er. Bitte Bescheid geben!

Treffpunkt für KAler: 10:20 unter der Anzeigetafel in der Halle.


----------



## overkill_KA (27. April 2012)

Ich werde mich Morgen Richtung Mahlberg aufmachen. Wer nicht grad in die Pfalz will kann sich gerne melden. Abfahrt gegen 10 Uhr


----------



## Ghosty82 (27. April 2012)

Muss arbeiten....hoff dein Schlauch hält!;-))


----------



## overkill_KA (28. April 2012)

Ghosty82 schrieb:


> Muss arbeiten....hoff dein Schlauch hält!;-))



Hi
Ja hab schon einen Neuen.
Unvorstellbar der alte hatte gleich zwei Löcher 

Die Beteiligung an den Touren hält sich bei dem super Wetter aber in Grenzen


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. April 2012)

So. Dann zieh ich mal ein Einzelticket.


----------



## Ghosty82 (28. April 2012)

Ich wäre sofort dabei wenn nicht die liebe Arbeit wäre! Warum bist nicht mit in die Pfalz?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. April 2012)

Bin platt in Zug. Robert hat mich brav durch die Gegend begleitet. Das Einzelticket war, weil ja sonst keiner mit wollte. Fein wars.


----------



## overkill_KA (28. April 2012)

Ghosty82 schrieb:


> Ich wäre sofort dabei wenn nicht die liebe Arbeit wäre! Warum bist nicht mit in die Pfalz?



Bin diese Jahr noch nichts "großes" gefahren und dementsprechend ist auch die Kondition


----------



## hedge (28. April 2012)

Hat jemand vor am Dienstag zu fahren? Wenn es eine einfache Tour ist, würde ich mich gerne mitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richi86 (29. April 2012)

Schönen guten abend alle zusammen!!
Wollte mal fragen, ob jemand von euch eine 500x2,8 feder für meine fox van r übrig hätte, die er hergeben würde?!
Danke schonmal,
Marcel


----------



## overkill_KA (30. April 2012)

Hat jemand für morgen was konkretes geplant? Ich nehme an in die Pfalz braucht man am 1. Mai, wegen den Wanderern, nicht.

Ich würde hier eine Runde drehen. Vorschläge werden angenommen


----------



## murmel2 (30. April 2012)

Ich wuerde morgen auch gern ne Runde drehen. Gibt es in der Pfalz trails die nicht soo 'bewandert' werden? Oder andere Vorschlaege? Ka und Umgebung habe ich nicht so Bock


----------



## overkill_KA (30. April 2012)

murmel2 schrieb:


> Ich wuerde morgen auch gern ne Runde drehen. Gibt es in der Pfalz trails die nicht soo 'bewandert' werden? Oder andere Vorschlaege? Ka und Umgebung habe ich nicht so Bock



Ich würde auch hier fahren, Pfalz hab ich nicht so Lust. Am Samstag habe ich etwas von einem Trail mit dem Namen "der Pfad" bei Moosbronn gehört. Ist den jemand schon mal gefahren?

Ansonsten fällt mir spontan noch der Merkur in Baden-Baden ein. Da bräuchte man aber jemand der sich auskennt z.B. Eike oder Robert


----------



## hömma (30. April 2012)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Ansonsten fällt mir spontan noch der Merkur in Baden-Baden ein.



Halte ich für eine gaaanz schlechte Idee am 1. Mai. Da werden morgen Horden von Menschen mit der Bergbahn hochshutteln und zu Fuß runter latschen. Der einzig gescheite Trail in Richtung Stadt runter ist dazu auch nochmal explizit mit Bikeverbots-Schildern zugepflastert und der typisch badische Erstermaiundpfingstenwanderer wird dich auch mit Vorliebe drauf hinweisen. Ähnliches gilt für den Battert.

Wenn morgen Baden-Baden, dann Fremersberg, Yburg, Schartenberg...


----------



## overkill_KA (30. April 2012)

hömma schrieb:


> Halte ich für eine gaaanz schlechte Idee am 1. Mai. Da werden morgen Horden von Menschen mit der Bergbahn hochshutteln und zu Fuß runter latschen. Der einzig gescheite Trail in Richtung Stadt runter ist dazu auch nochmal explizit mit Bikeverbots-Schildern zugepflastert und der typisch badische Erstermaiundpfingstenwanderer wird dich auch mit Vorliebe drauf hinweisen. Ähnliches gilt für den Battert.
> 
> Wenn morgen Baden-Baden, dann Fremersberg, Yburg, Schartenberg...



Hi
Danke für die Info. Ich kenne mich in BB nicht aus und habe vor längerer Zeit mal von der Strecke am Merkur gehört.
Sind die anderen Abfahrten auch lohnenswert?

Gruß

Edit:
Da ich heute Abend nicht da bin, werde ich morgen gg 10Uhr nochmal hier reinposten wo ich langfahren werde. Wer Lust hat kann sich anschließen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hömma (30. April 2012)

Die anderen Berge lohnen sich eigentlich mehr und man kann die auch sinnvoller zu einer Tour verbinden. Kann ich dir gern bei Gelegenheit mal zeigen. Morgen geht's nicht, da bin ich auf der Teufelsmühle.


----------



## henrietta (1. Mai 2012)

hömma schrieb:


> Halte ich für eine gaaanz schlechte Idee am 1. Mai.


 ...oh ja.  ich wollte kurz mit dem RR auf den michaelsberg und hab bitter bezahlt - überall sonntagsradler. bleibt lieber alle drin


----------



## vitaminc (1. Mai 2012)

@Overkill


> Am Samstag habe ich etwas von einem Trail mit dem Namen "der Pfad" bei Moosbronn gehört. Ist den jemand schon mal gefahren?



Ja, netter S2 Trail, gut fahrbar.

Ich bin gerade aus Garmisch zurück. Also ich muss sagen, die schwarzen MTB Touren haben es in in dieser Region echt in sich,  so oft wie dort bin ich noch nie abgestiegen und habe getragen/geschoben 

Da freut man sich irgendwie mal wieder auf was gemütliches im Nordschwarzwald.


----------



## overkill_KA (1. Mai 2012)

vitaminc schrieb:


> @Overkill
> 
> 
> Ja, netter S2 Trail, gut fahrbar.
> ...



Kannst du mir sagen wie man den Trail findet bzw wo der Einstieg ist? Evtl auf einer Karte? openbikemap etc.

Gruß


----------



## vitaminc (1. Mai 2012)

@Overkill
Keine Ahnung wie das mit OpenMap geht, hab es dir mal in Google gemacht:
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=48.872...8.380466&spn=0.022187,0.045748&num=1&t=p&z=15


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. Mai 2012)

Also im Munstertal mit RobJ war nix los. Und wenn dann waren die Wanderer superfreundlich.


----------



## Scharfmacher (2. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich komme aus dem Raum Karlsbad (Langensteinbach).
Bin auch auf der suche nach netten Leuten für gemütliche Feierabendtouren in der Gegend.
Heute kamen mir zw. Langensteinbach und Auerbach ca. sechs Biker entgegen. War da zufällig auch jemand von hier dabei?

Grüße SM


----------



## ticris (4. Mai 2012)

hömma schrieb:


> Halte ich für eine gaaanz schlechte Idee am 1. Mai. Da werden morgen Horden von Menschen mit der Bergbahn hochshutteln und zu Fuß runter latschen. Der einzig gescheite Trail in Richtung Stadt runter ist dazu auch nochmal explizit mit Bikeverbots-Schildern zugepflastert und der typisch badische Erstermaiundpfingstenwanderer wird dich auch mit Vorliebe drauf hinweisen. Ähnliches gilt für den Battert.
> 
> Wenn morgen Baden-Baden, dann Fremersberg, Yburg, Schartenberg...



 Servus, muss mich hier jetzt auch mal als gelegentlichen Mitleser outen. Am Merkur gibt es auch noch den Zick-Zack Trail auf der anderen Bergseite (Gernsbach). Ohne Bike-Verbots-Schilder und bis jetzt hatte ich ausgesprochen wenig Gegenverkehr. Für mich auf jeden Fall die beste Möglichkeit vom Merkur wieder runter zu kommen. Mit einem kleinen Schlenker an der Wolfsschlucht vorbei kommt man auch wieder gut nach BB runter. Happy Trails.


----------



## Eike. (4. Mai 2012)

Hat heute Abend jemand Lust auf eine Sonnenuntergangstour oder Nightride am Wattkopf? Startzeit je nach Wunsch zwischen 18 und 20 Uhr.


----------



## hedge (4. Mai 2012)

Ich wäre dabei (wenn wir langsam und gemütlich fahren  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (4. Mai 2012)

Das lässt sich einrichten  wann willst du denn los? Als Treffpunkt würde ich wie üblich die Hedwigsquelle oder den Parkplatz Kaisereiche in Ettlingen am Waldrand vorschlagen.


----------



## hedge (4. Mai 2012)

Ich fahre von Südweststadt aus (nähe Hbf),  fährst du vorbei? in 20 - 25 min kann ich schon los.


----------



## Eike. (4. Mai 2012)

Ich starte direkt in Ettlingen. Sagen wir einfach 19 Uhr an der Hedwigsquelle Karte, du brauchst dich aber nicht zu hetzen, wenns 10 Minuten später wird macht nichts. Zumindest ein kleines Licht wäre für die Rückfahrt sinnvoll, um Neun ists schon recht finster. Meine Handynummer kommt per PN falls es deutlich später wird oder ähnliches.


----------



## hömma (5. Mai 2012)

ticris schrieb:


> Servus, muss mich hier jetzt auch mal als gelegentlichen Mitleser outen. Am Merkur gibt es auch noch den Zick-Zack Trail auf der anderen Bergseite (Gernsbach). Ohne Bike-Verbots-Schilder und bis jetzt hatte ich ausgesprochen wenig Gegenverkehr. Für mich auf jeden Fall die beste Möglichkeit vom Merkur wieder runter zu kommen. Mit einem kleinen Schlenker an der Wolfsschlucht vorbei kommt man auch wieder gut nach BB runter. Happy Trails.



Ja das stimmt, der Zickzack-Weg hinten runter ist wirklich schöner. Leider muss man dann einmal um den Berg herum gurken, aber das geht, wie du schon geschrieben hast, recht schnell.

Von der Wolfschlucht aus kann man recht gut den Battert oder die Ruine mit einbauen. Oder am Wolpertinger wieder ein Stück hoch treten und die gelbe Raute zur Talstation nehmen, wenn man es etwas flowiger will.


----------



## mario1988 (5. Mai 2012)

Hi Eike,
da ich jetzt schon öfters nur gutes vom Wattkopf gehört habe, würde ich gerne mal eine Tour dort starten. Kannst du mir eine gute Strecke empfehlen?

p.s.
Bin ganz neu hier im Forum, siehe Vorstellungsthread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Viele Grüße aus Rastatt


Mario


----------



## murmel2 (5. Mai 2012)

Jmd Pfalz morgen? Auch wenns regnen soll...


----------



## mario1988 (5. Mai 2012)

Hi murmel,
wo fährst du den morgen in der Pfalz?

Viele Grüße


Mario


----------



## Eike. (5. Mai 2012)

murmel2 schrieb:


> Jmd Pfalz morgen? Auch wenns regnen soll...



Dich hab ich ja schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen. Für morgen bin ich schon auf die Maibike gebucht aber ich hoffe doch sehr, dass es demnächst mal wieder mit einer gemeinsamen Tour klappt.


----------



## murmel2 (5. Mai 2012)

> Hi murmel,
> wo fährst du den morgen in der Pfalz?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...



hey Mario. Bin noch unschlüssig wo und was ich morgen fahre. Falls es in die Pfalz geht, schreibe ich heute Abend/morgen früh nochmal 




Eike. schrieb:


> Dich hab ich ja schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen. Für morgen bin ich schon auf die Maibike gebucht aber ich hoffe doch sehr, dass es demnächst mal wieder mit einer gemeinsamen Tour klappt.



hey Eike! Maibike hatte ich auch im Hinterkopf. Welche Strecke fährst du denn? Meinst du wenn mal recht früh dort ist, gibt es noch Startplätze?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (5. Mai 2012)

Ich fahre die mittlere, hab da einige Mitfahrer, wird gemütlich. Wie es mit Restplätzen aussieht weiß ich nicht, trotz der Wettervorhersage sind angeblich schon fast alle Plätze ausverkauft. Anvisierte Startzeit ist 9 Uhr.


----------



## Eike. (7. Mai 2012)

Ein paar Bilder von gestern: Klick


----------



## mario1988 (7. Mai 2012)

Coole Bilder
Ihr seid ja garnicht nass geworden, war gestern auf dem Weg zur Yburg und wurde richtig vom Gewitter erwischt!


----------



## Eike. (7. Mai 2012)

Es hat tatsächlich erst angefangen zu regnen als wir schon im Vereinheim unter dem Zelt saßen  War eine tolle Veranstaltung mit unerwartet interessanter Streckenführung.


----------



## mario1988 (7. Mai 2012)

Würd gern mal auf dem Wattkopf ne Runde drehn! 
Wo gehts denn da am schönsten bergauf und wieder bergrunter?


----------



## hömma (7. Mai 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ein paar Bilder von gestern: Klick



Pinkelt der Kerl auf dem viertletzten Bild da etwa aufs Lapierre?? 

Wollte gestern auch erst zur Yburg. Zum Glück war ich nur auf dem Battert, so war ich gerade rechtzeitig wider zuhause, als es richtig los ging.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linnsche (7. Mai 2012)

jaaa war echt suuper  danke nochmal für die geduligen MItfahrer


----------



## Eike. (7. Mai 2012)

hömma schrieb:


> Pinkelt der Kerl auf dem viertletzten Bild da etwa aufs Lapierre??



War ja schließlich der französische Themenstand


----------



## /dev/random (7. Mai 2012)

Eike. schrieb:
			
		

> War eine tolle Veranstaltung mit unerwartet interessanter Streckenführung.


Ja, es war lustig gestern.
Kurz vor dem Ziel hat zwar der Regen noch  zugeschlagen, aber da war man sowieso schon eingesaut, da hat die  Feuchtigkeit von oben nicht mehr viel ausgemacht.


----------



## linnsche (7. Mai 2012)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Ja, es war lustig gestern.
> Kurz vor dem Ziel hat zwar der Regen noch  zugeschlagen, aber da war man sowieso schon eingesaut, da hat die  Feuchtigkeit von oben nicht mehr viel ausgemacht.



Wir haben es grad noch zur Endstation geschafft


----------



## overkill_KA (8. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand Lust morgen früh zu fahren?
Geplant ist Toter Mann und Serpentinen bzw Treppen


----------



## mheck (8. Mai 2012)

Hat jmd heute Abend auf nen Nightride Lust?


----------



## Eike. (8. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte vorhin am Wattkopf ein nettes Gespräch mit einem Förster. In letzter Zeit häufen sich offenbar Beschwerden und Anzeigen wegen rücksichtloser Biker. Die, die es betrifft erreicht man damit zwar vermutlich sowieso nicht, aber trotzdem mal wieder der Aufruf: Nehmt Rücksicht auf Fußgänger (und langsamere Biker). Es geht niemandem etwas verloren wenn man abbremst und nicht in vollem Tempo vorbeibrettert. Dabei spielt es gar keine Rolle ob ihr meint, es wäre genug Platz, und dass ihr alles unter Kontrolle habt.

Außerdem habe ich dabei erfahren, dass es vor kurzem einen Vorfall mit einem gespannten Drahtseil gab. Also seid vorsichtig, besonders im Dunkeln. Von Lynchaufrufen bitte ich abzusehen, das bringt keinem was und macht das Image nicht besser.


----------



## linnsche (8. Mai 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich hatte vorhin am Wattkopf ein nettes Gespräch mit einem Förster. In letzter Zeit häufen sich offenbar Beschwerden und Anzeigen wegen rücksichtloser Biker. Die, die es betrifft erreicht man damit zwar vermutlich sowieso nicht, aber trotzdem mal wieder der Aufruf: Nehmt Rücksicht auf Fußgänger (und langsamere Biker). Es geht niemandem etwas verloren wenn man abbremst und nicht in vollem Tempo vorbeibrettert. Dabei spielt es gar keine Rolle ob ihr meint, es wäre genug Platz, und dass ihr alles unter Kontrolle habt.
> 
> Außerdem habe ich dabei erfahren, dass es vor kurzem einen Vorfall mit einem gespannten Drahtseil gab. Also seid vorsichtig, besonders im Dunkeln. Von Lynchaufrufen bitte ich abzusehen, das bringt keinem was und macht das Image nicht besser.



OH mann...genau das gleiche wie bei der maibike einmal....Eric und ichwollten warten weil sichs gestaut hatte.....da meinten 2 sie müssten total rücksichtslos OHNE vorwarnen an uns vorbeibrettern und das auf nem steilen rutschigen Trail..... Leider passiert das viel zu oft...wieso kann man aufm Rad nicht genauso fahren wie mit dem Auto??? (ok, vielleicht fahren die ja genauso Auto wie Rad.....oO)

Das mit dem Seil ist böse..und kann echt tödlich enden...daher würd ich da echt aufpassen!


----------



## matou (8. Mai 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich hatte vorhin am Wattkopf ein nettes Gespräch mit einem Förster. In letzter Zeit häufen sich offenbar Beschwerden und Anzeigen wegen rücksichtloser Biker. Die, die es betrifft erreicht man damit zwar vermutlich sowieso nicht, aber trotzdem mal wieder der Aufruf: Nehmt Rücksicht auf Fußgänger (und langsamere Biker). Es geht niemandem etwas verloren wenn man abbremst und nicht in vollem Tempo vorbeibrettert. Dabei spielt es gar keine Rolle ob ihr meint, es wäre genug Platz, und dass ihr alles unter Kontrolle habt.
> 
> Außerdem habe ich dabei erfahren, dass es vor kurzem einen Vorfall mit einem gespannten Drahtseil gab. Also seid vorsichtig, besonders im Dunkeln. Von Lynchaufrufen bitte ich abzusehen, das bringt keinem was und macht das Image nicht besser.



Oh, danke!  Meine Zustimmung hast du!
Dasselbe wollte ich letztens zum BM schreiben, hab aber keine Formulierung gefunden die "entspannt" genug war.
Will keine Diskussion anfangen, aber ich hab immer mehr das Gefühl, dass die Trail Rules völlig out sind und viele Strecken mit einem Bikepark verwechselt werden...


----------



## overkill_KA (8. Mai 2012)

Eike weißt du wo das Seil gespannt wurde? SMDH? Serpentinen?

*Keiner Lust morgen früh eine Runde zu drehen?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeYankee (8. Mai 2012)

Vor 3 Wochen habe ich auch schon auf dem PanoramaWeg-ZickZackDownhill einen Beinahezusammenstoß mit einem doch recht großen Steinturm verhindert, den jemand kurz vor den 2. Treppenstufen aufgetürmt hat. Das hätte auch echt bös enden können.


----------



## Eike. (9. Mai 2012)

Auch wenn ich solche Aktionen selbstverständlich nicht gutheißen kann, sollte man sich bei sowas mal Gedanken machen. Wer vor einem deutlich sichtbaren Hinderniss wie einem Baumstamm oder Steinen nicht mehr rechtzeitig halten oder ausweichen kann, schafft das auch nicht bei einem Kind, dass unerwartet auftaucht, ist also schlicht zu schnell für diese Situation. Die Wege auf denen wir fahren sind keine Downhills sondern öffentliche Wege. Wer ungebremst fahren will kann dafür in den Bikepark gehen, bei uns funktioniert da nichtmal die Ausrede, dass es keinen in der Nähe gäbe.
Ich meine damit ausdrücklich nicht verdeckte Fallen wie abgedeckte Gruben, Nagelbretter oder so geisteskranke Geschichten wie gepannte Seile. 

Aber leider müssen wir mit so gestörten Einzelfällen genauso rechnen, wie eine Familie auf Sonntagsspaziergang leider damit rechnen muss, dass gleich ein gestörter Biker in martialischer Aufmachung (so wirkt es nunmal auf einen Außenstehenden) ohne abzubremsen und mit gefühltem 0 Abstand an ihnen vorbeirast. Und dabei womöglich noch brüllt, sie sollen den Weg freimachen.
So ein Verhalten (selbst noch in wesentlich harmloserer Form) schadet uns allen. Bisher haben wir hier Glück und die unselige 2m Regel wird nicht konsequent umgesetzt. Wenn sich die Beschwerden aber häufen hat die Gemeinde gar keine andere Wahl als das Verhalten zu ändern, und dann sind wir alle die Angeschmierten. Da kann ich es einem Förster dann noch nichtmal übel nehmen, wenn er mich am Trail abfängt und eine Ordnungswidrigkeitenanzeige aufnimmt. Dummerweise bezahlt die dann aber keiner von denen, die diese Situation erst verursacht haben.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. Mai 2012)

Full Ack.

Siehe viel weiter ohen schon von mir: DENKanstoß!


----------



## vitaminc (9. Mai 2012)

Da kann man jetzt viel drüber reden, bringt aber leider nix, denn Idioten hat es überall, bei jeder Beschäftigung, bei jedem Sport, im Verkehr etc.

Man kann nur immer wieder versuchen den Leute sachlich & freundlich zu erklären, wie man es besser machen kann.


----------



## Rasender Robert (10. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich werde heute abend von Karlsruhe aus eine kleine Runde über den Wattkopf fahren. Wer möchte, kann gerne mitkommen.

Treffpunkt: 17:40 Wasserwerksbrücke bzw. 18:00 Hedwigsquelle

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. Mai 2012)

Hmm, also wenn du das auf 18:30 WWB hinterlegst kann ich mit. Sonst fahr ich später.


----------



## Eike. (10. Mai 2012)

Da bin ich bei. Gleich die neue Gummikönigin testen, die der gelb-rote Mann nachher bringt.

Macht ihr eine Zeit aus, mir ist es egal.


----------



## Rasender Robert (10. Mai 2012)

18:30 WWB passt auch! Hedwigsquelle wird dementsprechend dann gegen 18:50.

Robert


----------



## overkill_KA (10. Mai 2012)

Heute geht bei mir leider nicht.
Aber ich würde schonmal für morgen Abend eine Tour ankündigen.
Die Streckenführung kann spontan entschieden werden, denke es läuft auf Wattkopf, Toter Man... hinaus.
Losfahren würde ich gegen Abend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rynn94 (10. Mai 2012)

Vllt. fahre ich morgen auch mal wieder mit. Bin aber sicher etwas langsamer unterwegs,da HT


----------



## overkill_KA (10. Mai 2012)

AugustBurnsRed schrieb:


> Vllt. fahre ich morgen auch mal wieder mit. Bin aber sicher etwas langsamer unterwegs,da HT



kein Problem, bin erst vor einer Woche gestürzt und deshalb auch langsamer unterwegs


----------



## hedge (10. Mai 2012)

Fährt jemand am Sonntag?


----------



## mario1988 (11. Mai 2012)

Sonntag voraussichtlich Yburg
Wo fährst du?


----------



## linnsche (11. Mai 2012)

ich würd so gern mitfahren abr ich bin gestern gestürzt  hab mir starke schürfwunden an oberschenkel und ellbogen zugezogen (bin auf schotterweg gestürzt mit slicks  ).....biln froh wenn ich am Donnerstag fit bin für die CTF....

schönes WE euch!


----------



## mario1988 (11. Mai 2012)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (11. Mai 2012)

linnsche schrieb:


> ich würd so gern mitfahren abr ich bin gestern gestürzt  hab mir starke schürfwunden an oberschenkel und ellbogen zugezogen (bin auf schotterweg gestürzt mit slicks  ).....biln froh wenn ich am Donnerstag fit bin für die CTF....
> 
> schönes WE euch!



Wo ist denn am Donnrstag die CTF ?
Ich hätte dazu auch  mal wieder Lust. Maibike viel meinem Urlaub zum Opfer...

Grüße

LittleBoomer

PS: bin ab ca. 16:00 bis 18:00 Uhr ebenfalls am Wattkopf unterwegs.


----------



## hedge (11. Mai 2012)

was ist dann CTF?


----------



## mario1988 (11. Mai 2012)

Bin voraussichtlich ab 15:00Uhr bei der Yburg.
Jemand dabei?


----------



## hedge (11. Mai 2012)

Hi Mario, wo ist Yburg?


----------



## mario1988 (11. Mai 2012)

Pn für dich hedge.


----------



## overkill_KA (11. Mai 2012)

linnsche schrieb:


> ich würd so gern mitfahren abr ich bin gestern gestürzt  hab mir starke schürfwunden an oberschenkel und ellbogen zugezogen (bin auf schotterweg gestürzt mit slicks  ).....biln froh wenn ich am Donnerstag fit bin für die CTF....
> 
> schönes WE euch!



gute Besserung!
Bist du genau gestürzt?


----------



## linnsche (11. Mai 2012)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> gute Besserung!
> Bist du genau gestürzt?



du meinst wo???
Ich war mit slicks unterwegs und bin auf schotter zu schnell um die kurve  war schon ziemlich k.o. von der Tour und war nicht achtsam....

@littleBoomer: die ist in sulzbach http://www.ffw-sulzbach-murr.de/iframe/adetail/MTB/MTB1.htm vielleicht könnte man ja gemeinsam fahren? Eric und ich fahren auf jeden fall hin..aber passen halt nur 2räder ins auto....


----------



## Rasender Robert (11. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

wer hat Lust, am Sonntag eine Tour zu fahren? Ich plane einen Start am Nachmittag, so gegen 14:00. Wo es genau hingeht, steht noch nicht fest, wahrscheinlich Baden-Baden oder Bühl.

Das Tempo wird moderat, insgesamt peile ich ca. 1000 bis max. 1500hm an.

Viele Grüße

Robert


----------



## black soul (12. Mai 2012)

linnsche schrieb:


> du meinst wo???
> Ich war mit slicks unterwegs und bin auf schotter zu schnell um die kurve  war schon ziemlich k.o. von der Tour und war nicht achtsam....
> 
> @littleBoomer: die ist in sulzbach http://www.ffw-sulzbach-murr.de/iframe/adetail/MTB/MTB1.htm vielleicht könnte man ja gemeinsam fahren? Eric und ich fahren auf jeden fall hin..aber passen halt nur 2räder ins auto....




ei ei ei , erst strafzettel bei rot, jetzt sturz. hast keine gute zeit ?
trotzdem gute besserung. die zeit heilt alle wunden.


----------



## LittleBoomer (12. Mai 2012)

linnsche schrieb:


> du meinst wo???
> Ich war mit slicks unterwegs und bin auf schotter zu schnell um die kurve  war schon ziemlich k.o. von der Tour und war nicht achtsam....
> 
> @littleBoomer: die ist in sulzbach http://www.ffw-sulzbach-murr.de/iframe/adetail/MTB/MTB1.htm vielleicht könnte man ja gemeinsam fahren? Eric und ich fahren auf jeden fall hin..aber passen halt nur 2räder ins auto....



Danke für die Info. Das ist mir zu weit weg.
Euch viel Spaß und viel Glück.

Hat denn jemand von hier die beiden langen Maibike-Strecken getracked und könnte mir diese zukommen lassen ? Eike ? Ich würde die gerne mal fahren (falls ich dies nicht eh schon getan habe).
Wäre klasse und vorab schon mal ein fettes Dankeschön !


Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (12. Mai 2012)

Die mittlere schicke ich dir wenn ich zu hause bin.


----------



## Rasender Robert (13. Mai 2012)

Rasender Robert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer hat Lust, am Sonntag eine Tour zu fahren? Ich plane einen Start am Nachmittag, so gegen 14:00. Wo es genau hingeht, steht noch nicht fest, wahrscheinlich Baden-Baden oder Bühl.
> 
> ...



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst: Das Wetter sieht gut aus, und ich werde auf jeden Fall eine Tour fahren. Falls sich noch jemand meldet gehts wie oben beschrieben nach Baden-Baden oder Bühl, ansonsten eher an den Wattkopf.

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## mario1988 (13. Mai 2012)

Hi Robert,
ich denke ich werde heute auch ne Runde drehn. Wie sieht dein Plan aus, wo fährst du lang? Wann startest du?


----------



## BrooKy (13. Mai 2012)

Moin zusammen,
ich wäre heut gegen Nachmittag auch bei ner Tour dabei, allerdings ohne Autofahrt. So gegen 14 Uhr würde gut passen, gern auch bisschen später...


----------



## Rasender Robert (13. Mai 2012)

Der Plan sieht so aus: Abfahrt mit dem Zug ab Karlsruhe Hbf um 14:09 nach Bühl. Von dort aus geht es hoch zur Hornisgrinde und über Trails wieder runter nach Lauf.

Das sind insgesamt je nach Streckenführung ca. 1200hm, Tempo wird jedoch wie oben angekündigt moderat.

Ich freue mich, wenn du dabei bist!

Robert


----------



## BrooKy (13. Mai 2012)

Soll heißen, dann geht's auch mit dem Zug zurück? Wann peilt Ihr denn an wieder in Ka zu sein?

Hätt zwar schon Bock auf ne größere Tour, allerdings hab ich hier noch ne angefangene Steuererklärung rumliegen, vor der ich mich nicht schon wieder drücken kann.


----------



## Rasender Robert (13. Mai 2012)

Rückfahrt plane ich spätestens um 19:21 ab Bühl, je nach Tourverlauf auch früher.

In Karlsruhe wären wir dann gegen 19:48.

Robert


----------



## BrooKy (13. Mai 2012)

Okay, das is mir leider ein bisschen viel heute. Werd's dann bei ner kleineren Runde am Wattkopf belassen. Aber nächstes Mal gern. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Rasender Robert (13. Mai 2012)

Treffpunkt: 14:00 unter der Anzeigetafel.

Bis nachher!
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johans (14. Mai 2012)

Auch wenn morgen nicht unbedingt Hammerwetter vorhergesagt ist: hat jemand Lust auf ne Runde ab dem späten Nachmittag, also so gegen fünf? Am liebsten Richtung Bad Herrenalb, bei schlechterem Wetter auch wattkopf.


----------



## Matze-Lambo (14. Mai 2012)

Servus...
Ich wäre mit 3 Jungs dabei!
Wo wäre treffen?!


----------



## Ghosty82 (14. Mai 2012)

Wäre ab ca 15 Uhr auch unterwegs! Würde aber eher in Richtung Toter Mann und ein oder zwei runde. Wattkopf unterwegs sein!


----------



## johans (14. Mai 2012)

Ich hab vor die S1 um 17.13 Uhr ab Ettlingen Stadt zu nehmen, die fährt vorher um 16.57 Uhr auch am Hauptbahnhof vorbei. Also Treffpukt wäre dann entweder in der Bahn oder, falls ihr irgendwie anderes kommt, um 17.35 Uhr in Bad Herrenalb am Bahnhof. Passt das?

Was wir dann dort fahren können wir ja spontan entscheiden, je nachdem auf was ihr Lust habt. Falls sich irgendwas ändert wegen Wetter oder so schreib ich auf jeden Fall nochmal!


----------



## linnsche (15. Mai 2012)

black soul schrieb:


> ei ei ei , erst strafzettel bei rot, jetzt sturz. hast keine gute zeit ?
> trotzdem gute besserung. die zeit heilt alle wunden.



naja is halt pech aber ich bin hartgesonnen  von daher schon ok soweit.......fahre heute das erste mal wieder straße und am Do dann die CTF


----------



## Matze-Lambo (15. Mai 2012)

Alles klar,
Wenn es passt Zeitlich werden wir uns in der Bahn treffen....
Andernfalls können wir uns die Tage ja nochmal zu ner runde treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (15. Mai 2012)

Matze-Lambo schrieb:


> Alles klar,
> Wenn es passt Zeitlich werden wir uns in der Bahn treffen....
> Andernfalls können wir uns die Tage ja nochmal zu ner runde treffen.



*Na gut in Karlsruhe eingelebt......*


----------



## johans (15. Mai 2012)

Mh sieht irgendwie nicht so toll aus... also Bad Herrenalb ist von meiner Seite hiermit abgesagt, werd wahrscheinlich ne kleinere Runde am Wattkopf drehen.


----------



## Matze-Lambo (16. Mai 2012)

@andi...

Ja so mehr oder weniger schon, so bisschen fehlt die Anbindung an die Jungs hier.
Aber das werde ich schon hinbekommen, einige kenne ich ja schon 

Aber wir waren auch noch nicht fahren  , der Helm lebt auch noch und macht seine Arbeit!


----------



## andi1969 (16. Mai 2012)

Matze-Lambo schrieb:


> @andi...
> 
> Ja so mehr oder weniger schon, so bisschen fehlt die Anbindung an die Jungs hier.
> Aber das werde ich schon hinbekommen, einige kenne ich ja schon
> ...



*Sobald ich meine OP verdaut habe bist fällig ......dann fährst mal bei uns mit!!!!*


----------



## Rynn94 (16. Mai 2012)

Jemand morgen unterwegs?


----------



## overkill_KA (16. Mai 2012)

AugustBurnsRed schrieb:


> Jemand morgen unterwegs?



Am Freitag bin ich unterwegs


----------



## hedge (16. Mai 2012)

@AugustBurnsRed: morgen hab ich vor eine Runde am Wattkopf zu fahren  Wo wolltest du fahren?


----------



## Lockenghost (17. Mai 2012)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Am Freitag bin ich unterwegs



Schon genauere Pläne?


----------



## Rynn94 (17. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube ich fahre auch eher Freitag, kann aber erst nach 13Uhr.


----------



## overkill_KA (17. Mai 2012)

AugustBurnsRed schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich fahre auch eher Freitag, kann aber erst nach 13Uhr.



passt mir auch gut, eher Richtung 14Uhr.

zur Route:
wie lange wollt ihr denn fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (17. Mai 2012)

Am *Samstag* fahren wir in die *Pfalz*. Abfahrt am Hauptbahnhof um *10:07* mit dem Express nach Neustadt. Wer mitkommen will sollte sich vorher melden, damit wir wissen wie es mit den Tickets am gÃ¼nstigsten wird. Bei einem vollen 5er Ticket sind es pro Person gerade mal ~5â¬. 

Wir werden rund ums Weinbiet und Lambertskreuz unterwegs sein. Wieviel Kilo- und HÃ¶henmeter kann ich nicht genau sagen. Es wird auch MÃ¶glichkeiten zum AbkÃ¼rzen oder Aussitzen an einer HÃ¼tte geben, also fÃ¼r (fast) jeden was dabei.

Bitte keine Fragen nach der Dauer und wann wir wieder in Karlsruhe zurÃ¼ck sind - ich weiÃ es nicht und werde keine Versprechungen machen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. Mai 2012)

Öhm, UND dann noch am Kalmit? Wirklich bis Lambertskreuz? Aber warum nicht, da hinten war ich schon lang nicht mehr.

Uhrzeit Abfahrt denke ich 10:07. Haste wohl vergessen.


----------



## Eike. (17. Mai 2012)

Mal sehen. Muss Kalmit dabei sein? Auch andere Berge haben schöne Trails 

@Uhrzeit: Na sowas.


----------



## Rynn94 (17. Mai 2012)

Route egal, solange es nicht gerade 5h dauert. 

Wann und Wo wollen wir uns treffen?


----------



## overkill_KA (17. Mai 2012)

AugustBurnsRed schrieb:


> Route egal, solange es nicht gerade 5h dauert.
> 
> Wann und Wo wollen wir uns treffen?



In Ettlingen am Rathaus (innenstadt) fände ich gut, dann hat man einen guten Ausgangspunkt für Wattkopf/Toter Mann/Mahlberg.

Ich denke das es auf eine von den o.g. Zielen hinauslaufen wird.

Abfahrt wäre mir 14Uhr am liebsten.

Gruß


----------



## Rynn94 (18. Mai 2012)

Geht auch 14:30Uhr ?


----------



## overkill_KA (18. Mai 2012)

AugustBurnsRed schrieb:


> Geht auch 14:30Uhr ?



Ist mir auch recht.

*Für alle anderen die mitfahren wollen:

kleinere Tour max 50km
Treffpunkt: Rathaus Ettlingen (Innenstadt)
Abfahrt: 14:30 +/-
Tourverlauf: wird dann besprochen*


----------



## Rynn94 (18. Mai 2012)

Wo ist das rathaus nochmal(Anschrift)?


----------



## overkill_KA (18. Mai 2012)

AugustBurnsRed schrieb:


> Wo ist das rathaus nochmal(Anschrift)?



Am Marktplatz in Ettlingen. Einfach zum Rathausturm fahren, über die Alb, dann rechts (Sandsteingebäude)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## henrietta (18. Mai 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> Am *Samstag* - also für (fast) jeden was dabei.



juchee, für mich auch!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. Mai 2012)

Freu!


----------



## w3rd (19. Mai 2012)

Hab regiox ticket


----------



## Rasender Robert (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich fahre heute nachmittag nach Bad Herrenalb: Abfahrt mit der S1 vom Karlsruher Bahnhofsvorplatz um 14:17.

Was ich genau fahren werde, überlege ich mir spontan und ggfs. je nach Mitfahrern. Insgesamt gut 3h werden es aber schon sein.

Die Rückfahrt erfolgt dann wahrscheinlich mit dem Bike, aber die Alternative Bahn besteht immer.

Viele Grüße
Robert

Edit: Da sich bisher keiner gemeldet hat, lasse ich das mit Bad Herrenalb bleiben. Neue Tour (mit zügigerem Tempo) Bühl-Badener Höhe-Forbach-Bad Herrenalb-Karlsruhe, Abfahrt 14:09 Hbf.


----------



## henrietta (20. Mai 2012)

w3rd schrieb:


> Hab regiox ticket



danke, Ihr drei! war eine tolle tour. zugticket brauchte ich keins, und inzwischen ist alles wieder trocken


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. Mai 2012)

Schwarzfahrer! 
Schön das es dir gefallen hat. Dich nimmt man gerne mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (20. Mai 2012)

Wir haben danach noch gesperrte Straßen und neue Trails gefunden. Und wieder mal festgestellt, dass Pfälzer nette Menschen sind, die auch dann noch Kuchen an Bedürftige ausgeben, wenn eigentlich schon geschlossen ist


----------



## Ghosty82 (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen, würde morgen gerne ne Runde drehen! Start gegen 15 Uhr an Hedwigsquelle oder Kaisereiche! Danach panoramaweg und in Richtung toter Mann! Später dann noch ein oder zwei wattkopfrunden je nach Wetter und Verfassung!


----------



## mazola01 (21. Mai 2012)

Ich komm vermutlich später dazu.


----------



## Rynn94 (22. Mai 2012)

Fahrt ihr diese Woche nochmal?


----------



## Ghosty82 (22. Mai 2012)

Kann nur heute!!


----------



## Rasender Robert (22. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

fährt jemand heute abend? Ich werde wie immer um 19:40 an der Wasserwerksbrücke sein, 20:00 dann an der Hedwigsquelle.

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. Mai 2012)

Hmm, Heute Abend "leichtes Gewitter".

Aber, wenn es gut aussieht bin ich dabei.

Ich melde mich rechtzeitig (<19:00).


----------



## Eike. (22. Mai 2012)

Ich setze wahrscheinlich aus, am Knie zwickt was, und ich will nicht, dass das wieder was längeres wird.


----------



## Ghosty82 (22. Mai 2012)

...wird!? Recht haste...geh Kanu fahren! War sicher lustig!?


----------



## Rasender Robert (22. Mai 2012)

Feierabendrunde wird wegen schönem Wetter vorverlegt: Treffpunkt ist um 19:15 an der Wasserwerksbrück bzw. 19:35 Hedwigsquelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## udoq (24. Mai 2012)

Gibt es schon Tourenpläne für Pfingstmontag an die man sich anschließen kann?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. Mai 2012)

Dienstag nächste Woche würde ich mit nem Kollegen an den Wattkopf kommen. Geplant ist jetzt mal, dass wir gegen 19:30 am der Kaisereiche losfahren.

Planroute: Der Trail mit meiner Kurve - Bismarkturmtrail - SMDH. 

Mitfahrer willkommen.


----------



## udoq (25. Mai 2012)

Dienstag wird für mich schwierig, da bin ich unterwegs. Für mich steht immer noch eine Tour für Montag.
KA -> Wattkopf -> Bismarkturm --> Kreuzelberg --> Toter Mann -->  evtl. wetier ....


----------



## Ghosty82 (25. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand am Do nächste Woche Zeit und Lust in die Pfalz zu fahren? Unter der Woche sind die trails schön leer! Geplant ist ne größere Tour! Kalmit, kaisergarten, weinbiet, usw....


----------



## Rasender Robert (26. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich fahre heute nachmittag eine Tour, es wird nach Ettlingen an den Wattkopf gehen.

Abfahrt Wasserwerksbrücke 15:40, d.h. Hedwigsquelle um 16:00. Ich freue mich, wenn jemand mitkommt.

Robert


----------



## overkill_KA (27. Mai 2012)

Hi
Hat heute noch jemand Lust auf eine Runde am Wattkopf / Toter Mann?


----------



## mario1988 (27. Mai 2012)

Morgen früh wird die neue Gonso Teglio V2 eingeweiht. Es geht von Geroldsau hoch bis Unterstmatt. Werd ein paar Fotos schießen; die Natur ist ja herrlich dort oben  

Kennt sich jemand in der Gegend aus?
Vielleicht paar Tipps was man auf jedenfall sehen sollte?

Viele Grüße


Mario


----------



## Ghosty82 (28. Mai 2012)

Möchte morgen Mittag (ab 16 Uhr) ne Runde fahren! Wattkopf, Toter Mann usw! Falls Jmd Lust hat bitte Bescheid geben! Desweiteren hab ich am Donnerstag frei und wäre zu allen möglichen Zielen bereit! Pfalz, hornisgrinde, Herrenalb usw!


----------



## Ghosty82 (29. Mai 2012)

Niemand unterwegs nachher? Start gegen 16 Uhr an der Hedwigsquelle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (29. Mai 2012)

Erst heute Abend zum "Nightride" wieder. Ich glaube, die Lampe lass ich diesmal aber zu hause.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. Mai 2012)

Ich auch. Lampen werden überbewertet. 19.30 oder 20 Uhr Treffpunkt?


----------



## Ghosty82 (29. Mai 2012)

Hm, wenn Ihr 19 Uhr losfahrt, würde ich noch ne Runde dranhängen!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. Mai 2012)

Das schaff ich leider nicht.


----------



## Rasender Robert (29. Mai 2012)

Was haltet ihr von folgendem Vorschlag: 19:10 WWB, dementsprechend 19:30 Hedwigsquelle.


----------



## Ghosty82 (29. Mai 2012)

Mal sehen Wielange ich unterwegs bin und was die Schenkel sagen! Bin dann vll auch 19.30 da! Bis dahin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (29. Mai 2012)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich auch. Lampen werden überbewertet. 19.30 oder 20 Uhr Treffpunkt?



19:30 Hedwigsquelle sollte passen. Sonst sage ich dir noch Bescheid.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. Mai 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> 19:30 Hedwigsquelle sollte passen. Sonst sage ich dir noch Bescheid.



Wenn Du pünktlich bist, bekommst Du nach der Tour auch ein Schleckeis.


----------



## linnsche (29. Mai 2012)

ich geh gegen 16uhr los...16:30Uhr dann hedwigquelle mit Eric


----------



## KaBiker612 (29. Mai 2012)

Was macht ihr jetzt? Es regnet...


----------



## Eike. (29. Mai 2012)

War nur ein kräftiger Schauer. Nichts wildes, es sei denn, man hat vergessen die Dachfenster vorher zuzumachen


----------



## KaBiker612 (29. Mai 2012)

Ok. Dann schau ich mal ob's mir noch reicht zum mitfahren.


----------



## linnsche (29. Mai 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> War nur ein kräftiger Schauer. Nichts wildes, es sei denn, man hat vergessen die Dachfenster vorher zuzumachen



und wir mitten drin  aber war eh am Ende der Tour 

Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## Ghosty82 (29. Mai 2012)

Regen, Zecken,... Ich hatte wieder alles heute!


----------



## linnsche (29. Mai 2012)

ich hatte nur regen=> ziemlich nass........kann sein dass ich dich gesehen hab Ghosty? hattest du n rot-weißes Trikot an?


----------



## Ghosty82 (29. Mai 2012)

Jip! Du rote maloja Shorts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (29. Mai 2012)

Bei uns fiel kein Regen mehr sondern Bremsbeläge


----------



## Ghosty82 (30. Mai 2012)

Tja, wer am WE durch die Vogesen fahren muss....;-))


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (30. Mai 2012)

Bei mir sind die vorderen jetzt auch schon wieder runter und hinten gehts nimmer lang.

Sollte vllt. mal anfangen nur noch Forstautobahnen zu schrubben. Spart Geld.


----------



## matou (30. Mai 2012)

Oder weniger bremsen...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (30. Mai 2012)

Ne!
Dank endlich passendem Reifen vorne frisst es mir wenigstens jetzt die vorderen Beläge schneller als die hinteren.


----------



## Ghosty82 (30. Mai 2012)

Ach bei Dir war das Holger....;-)) Bald hab ich auch passende Gummis....!!


----------



## linnsche (30. Mai 2012)

Ghosty82 schrieb:


> Jip! Du rote maloja Shorts?



nö


----------



## Ghosty82 (30. Mai 2012)

Hmm...wo kamen wir uns in die Quere??


----------



## Ghosty82 (30. Mai 2012)

Soweit das Wetter morgen mitmacht, wäre ich zu ner wattkopfrunde bereit! Falls jmd Lust hat! Denke das ich gegen 16 Uhr starte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. Mai 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> Bei uns fiel kein Regen mehr sondern Bremsbeläge



Eis drauf - dann geht das wieder.


----------



## linnsche (31. Mai 2012)

Ghosty82 schrieb:


> Hmm...wo kamen wir uns in die Quere??



du bist oben aufm wattkopf gefahren und ich hab auf Eric gewartet


----------



## henrietta (1. Juni 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> Am *Samstag* fahren wir in die *Pfalz*. Abfahrt am Hauptbahnhof um *10:07* mit dem Express nach Neustadt. Wer mitkommen will sollte sich vorher melden, damit wir wissen wie es mit den Tickets am günstigsten wird. Bei einem vollen 5er Ticket sind es pro Person gerade mal ~5.
> 
> Wir werden rund ums Weinbiet und Lambertskreuz unterwegs sein. Wieviel Kilo- und Höhenmeter kann ich nicht genau sagen. Es wird auch Möglichkeiten zum Abkürzen oder Aussitzen an einer Hütte geben, also für (fast) jeden was dabei.
> 
> Bitte keine Fragen nach der Dauer und wann wir wieder in Karlsruhe zurück sind - ich weiß es nicht und werde keine Versprechungen machen.



Wiederholung der Samstagstour morgen!  Da braucht´s auch keinen neuen Text...  Und diesmal muss ich nicht früher heim. 

Also, wer kommt mit?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. Juni 2012)

Hier!


----------



## henrietta (1. Juni 2012)

schnelle antwort.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. Juni 2012)

Post in diesem Thread => Mail => Rechner macht Lärm & Handy macht Lärm => Arbeit die gerade eher nervt => "Schnell" mal nachschauen".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (1. Juni 2012)

Hier gehts schließlich um Trails, da verstehen wir keinen Spaß 

Planende Grüße


----------



## Eike. (1. Juni 2012)

Edit: Ich hab gerade erfahren, dass die Abfahrt um 10:07 gesetzt ist. Also spätestens um 9:55 am Hauptbahnhof sein und möglichst vorher Bescheid sagen wegen den Tickets.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (1. Juni 2012)

Wann werdet Ihr dann in NW am Hbf sein?


----------



## Eike. (1. Juni 2012)

Um 10:55.


----------



## henrietta (1. Juni 2012)




----------



## w3rd (1. Juni 2012)

Will will will


----------



## Eike. (1. Juni 2012)

komm komm komm  fährst du wieder von Karlsruhe aus mit?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. Juni 2012)

Wenn ja, wieder das regioxplus bitte.


----------



## trommelmaus (1. Juni 2012)

trommelmaus würde gerne mitfahren, wenn sie mitgenommen wird.


----------



## Eike. (1. Juni 2012)

Wenn sie einen Mäusehelm hat, klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (1. Juni 2012)

verflixt wieder mal zu spät.....


----------



## henrietta (1. Juni 2012)

wieso, ist doch mein part


----------



## Haardtfahrer (1. Juni 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> Um 10:55.



Danke! Werde dann voraussichtlich dort stehen!


----------



## henrietta (2. Juni 2012)

cool


----------



## Rynn94 (2. Juni 2012)

Fährt von euch jemand unter der Woche?


----------



## henrietta (3. Juni 2012)

wenns mal wieder aufhört zu regnen, schon


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Juni 2012)

Mädchen.


----------



## henrietta (3. Juni 2012)

ja, eindeutig


----------



## Ghosty82 (4. Juni 2012)

Jmd morgen (Di.) zeit und Lust!? Arbeite nur bis 10 und hab danach Zeit! Auch längere Tour möglich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaBiker612 (4. Juni 2012)

Ist Morgen nicht Nightride?


----------



## hömma (4. Juni 2012)

Ghosty82 schrieb:


> Jmd morgen (Di.) zeit und Lust!? Arbeite nur bis 10 und hab danach Zeit! Auch längere Tour möglich!



Hätte Zeit, hast du schon was geplant?


----------



## Ghosty82 (4. Juni 2012)

Nichts wirkliches! Möglich wäre zum einen hier in der Gegend etwas! Man könnte aber auch mit der Bahn in Richtung Herrenalb, Bühl oder Pfalz fahren!


----------



## hömma (4. Juni 2012)

Klingt alles gut. Wir können ja morgen früh nochmal kurz mailen. Sofern wir uns für die Pfalz entscheiden, könnte ich dich mit dem Auto in KA abholen (falls du da wohnst ). Ne Alternative wäre noch die Badener Höhe von Forbach aus...


----------



## Ghosty82 (5. Juni 2012)

Untergrundtechnisch dann wohl eher Pfalz! Denke es ist ein wenig matschig im schwarzen Wald! Geh jetzt mal kurz arbeiten dann sehen wir weiter....


----------



## KaBiker612 (5. Juni 2012)

Also ich bin heute auf jeden Fall am Wattkopf mit meinem Freerider unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosty82 (5. Juni 2012)

Mal sehen was Hömma sagt....wäre bei dem Wetter schon sehr stark für was weiteres....


----------



## hömma (5. Juni 2012)

Ok, dann ab in die Pfalz. Wann wärst du startbereit? Willst du mit der Bahn fahren oder soll ich dich einsammeln?


----------



## Ghosty82 (5. Juni 2012)

Mache jetzt Feierabend! Wäre um eine Mitfahrgelegenheit nicht böse! So kurz nach elf??

Kann mit der APP keine PN schreiben!

Grüße


----------



## hömma (5. Juni 2012)

Dann hat du die falsche App. 

Passt der Parkplatz am Minidrom für dich? Kannst dich ja kurz unter xxxx xxxxxxx melden. Diese Nachricht zerstört sich in 30 Minuten von selbst.


----------



## Ghosty82 (5. Juni 2012)

Gegenvorschlag: Mc Doof in Mühlburg! Direkt an der B10....!;-)


----------



## Rasender Robert (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo!

Fährt heute Abend jemand? 

Wenn es möglich ist, würde ich gerne die Startzeit nach vorne verschieben, mein Vorschlag ist 19:00 WWB und 19:20 Hedwigsquelle.

Viele Grüße

Robert


----------



## Eike. (5. Juni 2012)

Früher geht bei mir auf keinen Fall, die übliche Startzeit ist schon nicht sicher.


----------



## LittleBoomer (5. Juni 2012)

Ist hier jemand dabei ? Abgesehen von den unchristlichen Startzeiten...

http://www.rhein-alb-murg.de/

(ich meine den MTB.Bereich)

Henrietta ? Eike ?

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Eike. (5. Juni 2012)

Nochmal wegen heute Abend. Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt sollte ich es um 20 Uhr zur Hedwigsquelle schaffen. Der Prof ist auch dabei, Treffpunkt für Karlsuher wäre dann also wie üblich um 19:40 auf der Wasserwerksbrücke. 
Für die Tour an sich braucht es dank der langen Abende inzwischen kein Licht mehr, höchstens dann auf dem Rückweg was kleines, damit man nicht unter die Räder kommt.







LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Ist hier jemand dabei ? Abgesehen von den unchristlichen Startzeiten...
> 
> http://www.rhein-alb-murg.de/
> 
> ...




Da fände ich jetzt tatsächlich die Rennradstrecken spannender. Aber wichtig ist ja eh immer mit wem man unterwegs ist, also mal schauen.


----------



## Rasender Robert (5. Juni 2012)

Das hört sich gut an, ich bin dann wie immer um 19:40 an der Wasserwerksbrücke!

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. Juni 2012)

/me too.


----------



## KaBiker612 (5. Juni 2012)

Wo wollt ihr dann heute Abend langfahren.


----------



## Rasender Robert (5. Juni 2012)

Meistens sieht die Runde so aus: Anfahrt zur Hedwigsquelle - hoch auf den Berg und hinter Richtung Bismarckturm - dort beide Trails abfahren (also runter, hoch, runter) - wieder den Berg hoch Richtung Wildschweingehege - SMDH runter - Rückfahrt nach Karlsruhe

Je nach Fitness und Gruppengröße dauert die Runde am Wattkopf so ca. 1:15h, dazu kommt dann eben noch An- und Abfahrt.

Robert


----------



## KaBiker612 (5. Juni 2012)

Gut. Ich würde dann auch kommen. Allerdings direkt zur Hedwigsquelle. Bin aber Berg auf mit dem Freerider nicht so gut.


----------



## hedge (5. Juni 2012)

@Eike: bist du um ca. 21:20 Richtung Hedwigsquelle (von Hardtwald aus) gefahren? Ich glaube ich hab dich in der Gegenrichtung gesehen


----------



## Eike. (6. Juni 2012)

Vom Hof aus hochzus, oder? Ich war so auf die Wasserrinne konzentriert, dass ich nur ein weis-schwarzes stumpjumper (sowa sehe ich immer sofort, ich glaube, ich bin komisch) wahrgenommen habe


----------



## hedge (6. Juni 2012)

Ja genau das war es


----------



## MTBDave (6. Juni 2012)

Hi "old" Brazilians,

für ein 2:45 Minütiges Action Video vom Garda und Idro See such ich nach ein paar guten Videoschnipseln für mein Video. Wir haben gute Inhalte für alles mögliche, bloß leider waren die MTB Video nicht so dolle.

Hat hier jemand was am Start? Sofern gewollt wird der "Lieferant" dann auch im Video erwähnt werden 

Meldet euch gerne per PN.

Danke und Grüße

Dave


----------



## Eike. (8. Juni 2012)

*Tourvorschlag fÃ¼r morgen*: Mit der Bahn nach BÃ¼hl, hoch zum Hochkopf und dann Ã¼ber den *Westweg nach Forbach* runter. Das sind etwa 35km/1100hm und verlÃ¤uft bergab fast nur auf Singletrails. Die RÃ¼ckfahrt erfolgt dann mit der Bahn von Forbach aus. Ein 5er 24h-Ticket kostet 15,40â¬, Studenten kÃ¶nnen mit dem Studentenausweis (+KVV Bescheinigung) fahren.
Abfahrt in Karlsruhe um *09:09 oder 10:09.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krustenking (8. Juni 2012)

Klingt gut, ich wär dabei. 10.09 Abfahrt wär mir lieber. Bin noch Student, brauch kein extra Ticket


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. Juni 2012)

Hier.

Zeit ist mir egal. Länger schlafen schadet aber nicht.


----------



## robertj (8. Juni 2012)

mir wäre 09:09 lieber


----------



## Eike. (8. Juni 2012)

Das wird dann heute abend nach erfolgter Stimmabgabe basisdiktatorisch entschieden.


----------



## henrietta (8. Juni 2012)

juchuuu! gute idee.


----------



## Matze-Lambo (8. Juni 2012)

Sers,

Wie lange wäre denn dann die Tour 
So grob für die Zeitplanung ;-)

fierti Matt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## henrietta (8. Juni 2012)

bis zum eis. 
bis zum sonnenuntergang.
bis zum ende der kraft 

und eike ist wie immer für daten und fakten zuständig und meldet sich bestimmt gleich


----------



## Eike. (8. Juni 2012)

Die Zeit ist bei Gruppen immer sehr schwer einzuschätzen. Aber ich denke beim Start um 9 müssten wir um 15 uhr wieder in Karlsruhe sein. Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr


----------



## /dev/random (8. Juni 2012)

Bin dabei. Ich bevorzuge den Start um 9. Wo ist Treffpunkt?
Zwecks Ticket: bin Student, d.h. ich fahr mit KVV-Bescheinigung.

Philipp


----------



## Matze-Lambo (8. Juni 2012)

Ich werde es mir noch überlegen müssen.
Wenn dann stehe ich morgen früh am Bahnhof , welches Gleis wäre es denn dann?

fierti Matt


----------



## Eike. (8. Juni 2012)

Zeit für Fakten:
Wir nehmen den *RE um 09:09 nach Bühl* laut Fahrplan von Gleis 6. Wer ein Ticket braucht sollte spätestens um 8:55 an der großen Anzeigetafel in der Bahnhofshalle sein, damit wir nicht auf den letzten Drücker in den Zug kommen wenn das Fahrradabteil schon von den üblichen Helden besetzt ist. 

Packt ein Vesper ein, im Schwarzwald steht nicht auf jedem Gipfel eine nette Hütte  Wenns gar nicht anders geht wäre aber eine Einkehr im Naturfreundehaus Sand möglich.

Zur Rückkehrzeit mache ich keine Versprechungen aber 15 Uhr ist realistisch.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. Juni 2012)

Thx an die Meute für den feschen Tag.

PS: Der Finger scheint nicht ab zu fallen.


----------



## /dev/random (9. Juni 2012)

Vielen Dank für die nette Tour allerseits -- mir hat's richtig gut gefallen. Sowas könnte man von mir aus öfter machen.

Ich lad nachher noch ein paar Bilder hoch. Besteht an dem Video von Robert auch Interesse? Es ist durchaus was erkennbar, nur ist die Qualität eher zum Mäusemelken...


Philipp


----------



## henrietta (9. Juni 2012)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Ich lad nachher noch ein paar Bilder hoch. Besteht an dem Video von Robert auch Interesse?


KLAR!

Auch von mir DANKE: das war suuuuuper lustig, steinreich und kuchenlecker. Ein feiner Samstag.

Selbstverständlich machen wir das öfter. 

PS. gut für den Finger. *glück*


----------



## /dev/random (9. Juni 2012)

Die Bilder sind hier zu finden. Hoffentlich habe ich die Namen alle richtig im Kopf behalten 

Mit dem Video muss ich mal sehen, das muss ich noch irgendwie auf "Tallscreen" bekommen.


----------



## henrietta (9. Juni 2012)

wer war jetzt eigentlich nummer 11, der schnell-verabschieder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (9. Juni 2012)

Sieht aber kalt aus, auf der Badener Höhe. Habt ihr gefroren?


----------



## Eike. (9. Juni 2012)

So richtig mollig wars nicht. Vor allem auf dem Hochkopf hats wie üblich heftig gezogen. Dafür wars dann auf der Terrasse vom Naturfreundehaus sonnig und windstill.


----------



## linnsche (10. Juni 2012)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind hier zu finden. Hoffentlich habe ich die Namen alle richtig im Kopf behalten
> 
> Mit dem Video muss ich mal sehen, das muss ich noch irgendwie auf "Tallscreen" bekommen.




scheint als ob ihr ächtig spaß hattet  echt cool!!!!


----------



## Eike. (10. Juni 2012)

Ich habe auch noch ein paar Bilder hochgeladen: Album.
Wer dabei war und alle Bilder in voller Auflösung haben will, kann mir eine Nachricht mit der E-Mailadresse schicken, dann gibt es eine Dropboxeinladung.

@Manu:


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. Juni 2012)

Süss. Der Kleine auf dem Hardtail.


----------



## KaBiker612 (10. Juni 2012)

Ist heute jemand am Wattkopf unterwegs?


----------



## trommelmaus (10. Juni 2012)

schade das ich nicht mit konnte  :-( .
aber die hochzeit hat etwas an kraft gekostet, dauerte länger als gedacht.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. Juni 2012)

henrietta schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich machen wir das öfter.


Next week, next try.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. Juni 2012)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Mit dem Video muss ich mal sehen, das muss ich noch irgendwie auf "Tallscreen" bekommen.


Klick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## henrietta (11. Juni 2012)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Next week, next try.


aaaaaaaa ich muss da um 16.00 in schriesheim sein


----------



## Eike. (11. Juni 2012)

Hm, Erkundung des Heidelberger Reviers? Dann wärst du ja quasi direkt da. Wir können ja mal einen Plan schmieden, das steht eh schon lange auf meiner ToDo Liste.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. Juni 2012)

Ich kenn da nen Local. Ich wenns erster wird könnte ich da mal Nachfragen.


----------



## Rynn94 (11. Juni 2012)

Ist morgen Nightride?


----------



## KaBiker612 (11. Juni 2012)

Also wenns statt findet wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Homer483 (11. Juni 2012)

Servus miteinander,

danke nochmal an die Guides für die super Tour am Samstag...insbesondere für den Trail von der Hornisgrinde runter, @Robert  und noch dazu pünktlich zum müden kick zuhause.

Hätte mir lieber die undelikate Bifi an der Netto-Kasse sparen sollen, dann hät ich mich auch noch anständig verabschieden können 

Mich hats dann gestern spontan nachmittags nochmal gepackt (seitdem ich weiß, dass es im Nordschwarzwald richtig nette felsige Trails gibt) und hab mal den Zickzack-Weg gefegt...

Gruß Philipp (mit dem platten Trailfüchsjen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /dev/random (11. Juni 2012)

@Holger: Touché 

An die Mitfahrer vom Samstag: Wer die (Bewegt-)Bilder in voller Auflösung haben möchte, der melde sich bei mir bitte per PN.


Philipp


----------



## Eike. (12. Juni 2012)

AugustBurnsRed schrieb:


> Ist morgen Nightride?



Der Wetterbericht sagt nö. Aber es ist natürlich jedem weniger memmenhaften Recken freigestellt, sich auf eigenen Pfaden dem Berg hinab zu stürzen.


----------



## Rynn94 (12. Juni 2012)

ich fahre doch schon heute Mittag gegen zwei ab ettlingen, falls jemand mit möchte.


----------



## linnsche (12. Juni 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hm, Erkundung des Heidelberger Reviers? Dann wärst du ja quasi direkt da. Wir können ja mal einen Plan schmieden, das steht eh schon lange auf meiner ToDo Liste.



jaaa da is toll dort....auf den weißen stein hoch  da will ich auch bald mal wieder hin


----------



## henrietta (12. Juni 2012)

samstag?


----------



## Rasender Robert (13. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

Ich werde morgen in die Pfalz fahren. Abfahrt mit dem Zug ist um 11:34 ab Karlsruhe Hbf.

Tourlänge ca. 50km und 1500hm, Tempo moderat.

Ich freue mich, wenn jemand mitkommt.

Robert

Edit: Abfahrt schon eine Stunde früher!


----------



## w3rd (13. Juni 2012)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Süss. Der Kleine auf dem Hardtail.



 jep das war das letzte mal dort... 
man war ich samstag fertig... aber war trotzdem super.


----------



## Rasender Robert (14. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

hier ist mein Plan für morgen: Mit dem Zug um 10:09 nach Bühl, von dort auf die Badener Höhe, den Westweg nach Forbach, wieder hoch zur Hornisgrinde, runter nach Lauf.

Viele Grüße

Robert


----------



## Eike. (15. Juni 2012)

Ich hab mal wegen einem Ausflug ins Heidelberger Revier recherchiert: Die Bahn fÃ¤hrt stÃ¼ndlich zur halben Stunde und braucht 45 Minuten bis Heidelberg Hbf. Die gÃ¼nstigste TicketlÃ¶sung besteht aus je einer 5er Tageskarte fÃ¼r KVV und VRN (VRN Ticket entweder am Automaten im Zug oder besser per Handyticket) und kostet insgesamt 30,60â¬.

Kennt sich jemand rund um den WeiÃen Stein (damit ist meine Ortskenntnis schon erschÃ¶pft ) ein bischen aus, oder hat wenigstens eine anstÃ¤ndige Karte? Ich finde zur Not bestimmt auch mit GPSies und OSM was, aber ich gebe die FÃ¼hrung auch gerne an jemanden ab der qualifizierter ist.


----------



## linnsche (15. Juni 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich hab mal wegen einem Ausflug ins Heidelberger Revier recherchiert: Die Bahn fährt stündlich zur halben Stunde und braucht 45 Minuten bis Heidelberg Hbf. Die günstigste Ticketlösung besteht aus je einer 5er Tageskarte für KVV und VRN (VRN Ticket entweder am Automaten im Zug oder besser per Handyticket) und kostet insgesamt 30,60.
> 
> Kennt sich jemand rund um den Weißenstein (damit ist meine Ortskenntnis schon erschöpft ) ein bischen aus, oder hat wenigstens eine anständige Karte? Ich finde zur Not bestimmt auch mit GPSies und OSM was, aber ich gebe die Führung auch gerne an jemanden ab der qualifizierter ist.



also am besten nach schriesheim fahren und von dort starten. dann kann man direkt hinten hoch fahren und oben ist auch ein nettes Restaurant mit radständern für leute die gern einkehren..... dort gibt es eine schöne Strecke nach oben durch den Wald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (15. Juni 2012)

Ein kurzer Blick auf die Hikebikemap sieht sehr vielversprechend aus. Ich glaube in der aktuellen Bravo ist auch ein Artikel über Heidelberg drin, such ich noch raus. 
Wie schauts denn aus *morgen, Samstag? Abfahrt um 9:28 am Hauptbahnhof?* Wenn nicht jemand mit einem konkreteren Plan kommt geht es rund um den Weißen Stein auf Forstwegen hoch und gepunkteten Linien wieder runter bis keine Lust mehr.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. Juni 2012)

Ja mei. Hier!


----------



## martin.r (15. Juni 2012)

bin auch dabei und benötige ticket(s) .
Gruss, Martin


----------



## Eike. (15. Juni 2012)

Mehr Karte - mehr Plan. Es geht wohl erstmal hoch auf den Königsstuhl und dann über den Neckar und auf den Weißen Stein. Neues Spiel: Berg-Trail-Fluss.

Aktueller Ticket-Zwischenstand: 4 Mitfahrer auf einem 5er, es gibt noch Optimierungspotential


----------



## henrietta (15. Juni 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> 4 Mitfahrer



Nö, 5   Coooooooooooooooool! Ich darf bei mir zuhause radfahren! Das ist ein tolles Geburtstagsgeschenk...


----------



## Eike. (15. Juni 2012)

Du bist bei den 4 schon dabei, ich war so frei 

Ach ja, wenn jemand eine Bahncard hat bitte einstecken. Wenn wir gerade einen über ein 5er Ticket rauskommen sind, glaube ich, Einzelfahrten billiger. Auf jeden Fall sind wir dann flexibler.


----------



## henrietta (15. Juni 2012)

Kaum wird man halbrund, ist man doppelt


----------



## caro3401 (15. Juni 2012)

Hey, ich überleg auch gerade mitzukommen, falls ihr Frischlinge mitnehmt 
Bahncard hätte ich selber und kann mir dann ein Ticket holen....

Ciao Caro


----------



## ogni (15. Juni 2012)

Nabend, 
wie schaut das Streckenprofil aus?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. Juni 2012)

Hoch, runter. Eventuell mehrfach.  MTB! 

Erst: Eike ist grad aufm Rad. Der posted bestimmt bald mehr.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. Juni 2012)

Eike steht grad neben mir.

@caro:
Warum auch nicht. Wenn ogni auch noch mitkommt passt das auch mit deiner Bahncard.

@ogni:
Irgendwo zwischen 1000 und 1500hm wirds geben.

Treffpunkt laut Eike um 9:10 unter der Anzeigentafel in der Halle. Um das mit den Tickets auf die Reihe zu kriegen.


----------



## linnsche (15. Juni 2012)

ich würde so gern mal mitfahren aber bei euch kann ich einfach nicht mithalten...wünsch euch viel spaß! HD ist wunderscöhn und in der MountainBike steht einiges darüber


----------



## Eike. (15. Juni 2012)

Fit wird man durch fahren, und bei der Maibike hast du dich wirklich nicht schlecht angestellt. Eilig haben wir es sowieso nicht. Entweder alle fahren so schnell, dass der langsamste gut mit kommt, oder die Gruppe wird geteilt und oben trifft man sich wieder. 
Bei der Tour morgen dürfte es auch kein Problem sein, eine Schleife auszusetzen oder vorzeitig ins Tal abzufahren und in einem Café auf den Rest zu warten. 

An Alle: bitte zeitig am Treffpunkt sein und nicht voreilig Tickets kaufen, dann finden wir schon die günstigste Lösung für alle. Wer knapp dran ist sagt bitte kurz Bescheid. Meine Handynummer ist


----------



## caro3401 (15. Juni 2012)

Also ich würd mitkommen... aber wie gesagt bin langsam 
.. aber habe keinerlei Probleme mit Abkürzen,Schieben, Tragen, oder irgendwo warten....
Linny wenn du da nicht mitkommst mach ich mir aber schon Sorge ob ich das schaffe...

Ciao Caro


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. Juni 2012)

Auf. Kann doch nicht sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linnsche (15. Juni 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> Fit wird man durch fahren, und bei der Maibike hast du dich wirklich nicht schlecht angestellt. Eilig haben wir es sowieso nicht. Entweder alle fahren so schnell, dass der langsamste gut mit kommt, oder die Gruppe wird geteilt und oben trifft man sich wieder.
> Bei der Tour morgen dürfte es auch kein Problem sein, eine Schleife auszusetzen oder vorzeitig ins Tal abzufahren und in einem Café auf den Rest zu warten.
> 
> An Alle: bitte zeitig am Treffpunkt sein und nicht voreilig Tickets kaufen, dann finden wir schon die günstigste Lösung für alle. Wer knapp dran ist sagt bitte kurz Bescheid. Meine Handynummer ist



also morgen schaff ichs leider eh nicht mehr aber das nächste mal wäre ich dabei!  wenn noch jemand mitgeht der auch so langsam ist wie ich!


----------



## w3rd (15. Juni 2012)

ich vielleicht


----------



## Eike. (15. Juni 2012)

Einfach drauf ankommen lassen, was soll schon passieren? Und wenn es wirklich mal zu viel ist und gar nichts mehr geht findet sich auch eine Lösung, hier ist die Zivilisation ja nie weit weg. 
Wir haben noch niemanden davon gejagt. Gut, der eine Helmlose damals hat es sich wohl sehr zu Herzen genommen...


----------



## linnsche (16. Juni 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> Einfach drauf ankommen lassen, was soll schon passieren? Und wenn es wirklich mal zu viel ist und gar nichts mehr geht findet sich auch eine Lösung, hier ist die Zivilisation ja nie weit weg.
> Wir haben noch niemanden davon gejagt. Gut, der eine Helmlose damals hat es sich wohl sehr zu Herzen genommen...



hehe danke Eike  dann bin ich das nächste mal am WE dabei! 

Und ohne Helm geht garnicht!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (16. Juni 2012)

w3rd schrieb:


> ich vielleicht





Da gilt halt auch: Fit wird man durch fahren.


----------



## caro3401 (16. Juni 2012)

Ok, dann komm ich nachher mal zum Bahnhof--- bis dann!


----------



## henrietta (16. Juni 2012)

also, wer ist hier langsam? ich  nach zwei abenden zuviel sekt und zulange wach bleiben? ohjeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 

*hoffentlich bin ich nicht die einzige* und schwarzwälder krieg ich auch keine mehr rein


----------



## Mazz0r (16. Juni 2012)

So meld mich hier auch einmal. Studiere derzeit in KA und habe mit dem MTB fahren begonnen und bin derzeit öfter am Wattkopf unterwegs finde mich aber noch nicht so ganz alleine zurecht. Wie gesagt bin noch Anfänger und hab zurzeit auch etwas Knieprobleme -> sowohl technisch als auch konditionell nicht der Killer. 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Falls jem. Lust hat unter der Woche abends mal ne kleine entspannte Runde zu drehen bitte melden


----------



## linnsche (16. Juni 2012)

Mazz0r schrieb:


> So meld mich hier auch einmal. Studiere derzeit in KA und habe mit dem MTB fahren begonnen und bin derzeit öfter am Wattkopf unterwegs finde mich aber noch nicht so ganz alleine zurecht. Wie gesagt bin noch Anfänger und hab zurzeit auch etwas Knieprobleme -> sowohl technisch als auch konditionell nicht der Killer.
> 
> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Falls jem. Lust hat unter der Woche abends mal ne kleine entspannte Runde zu drehen bitte melden



fahr doch mit uns mit?  Hedge und ich fahren jetz öfter (heute auch) und wir isnd auch (noch  ) nicht die besten, sowohl von der kondition her als auch technisch gesehen  also wenn du mal Lust hast 

LG
Linny


----------



## Mazz0r (16. Juni 2012)

Okay hört sich ja schonmal gut an. Bin aber eben nur unter der Woche in KA. Falls ihr also mal werktags unterwegs seid würd ich mich über eine Benachrichtigung freuen  Und falls ihr mir noch zu fix seid find ich mittlerweile auch wieder alleine heim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rynn94 (16. Juni 2012)

da würde ich mich auch anschließen, wenn ihr unter der Woche fahrt


----------



## linnsche (16. Juni 2012)

klar können wir gerne machen  allerdings kann ich Mo und Di erst ab halb neun abends...daher denke ich wirds diese woche eng.....da könnte ich eher nur morgens


----------



## x-hoernchen (16. Juni 2012)

HEy Hallo! Ich bin neu hier drinne...dengel aber schon länger am Wattkopf rum & hab den ein oder anderen au schon mal getroffen - Eike müsste sich dran erinner & ein Robert war auch mal dabei . Meine 3 Bike-Kumpanen Christoph, Tobi & Felix sind diese WoE nicht verfügbar & ich hab Bock morgen ne vllt auch größere Tour zu fahren (schön breit hoch & hoplerig runter - so gefällts mir). Nun hab ich eben von eurem HD-Ausflug gelesen - hm, klingt interessant...doch wohl leider bin ich da nen Tag zu spät. Macht Ihr morgen zufällig was ähnliches? Bzw. Lust ne Tour zu planen?
Gruß, Stephan


----------



## Eike. (16. Juni 2012)

In der Pfalz geht morgen was: Die GBZ-Brasilianer Touren - Teil 2.

Zu heute sag ich einfach mal nichts, das hab ich unterwegs schon gemacht


----------



## linnsche (16. Juni 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> Zu heute sag ich einfach mal nichts, das hab ich unterwegs schon gemacht


 was ist denn passiert?????? wars nicht gut?


----------



## henrietta (17. Juni 2012)

zu gut, glaub ich...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. Juni 2012)

. Sabber am Mundwinkel und ne feuchte Hose.


----------



## Ghosty82 (17. Juni 2012)

Holger du sollst ausschlafen...Denk an Deine alten Knochen!!! Bis gleich....


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. Juni 2012)

Im Alter braucht man Morgens halt länger zum warm laufen.

Und ich muss ja noch 10 min durch die Sonntagmorgenstadt pressen.

Cu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosty82 (17. Juni 2012)

Ja gleichfalls....! Kannst mich abholen!


----------



## Eike. (17. Juni 2012)

linnsche schrieb:


> was ist denn passiert?????? wars nicht gut?



Kannst ja Caro mal fragen wie furchtbar es ist mit uns zu fahren. Da wird man von einer Aussicht zur nächsten geschleppt, bekommt das eigene Rad weggenommen, zum Eis essen genötigt (es sind noch 13 übrig, ich vergess das nicht), durch historische Städte gezerrt, muss einer johlenden Bande auf verrückten Wegen den Berg runter nachjagen, ...


----------



## linnsche (17. Juni 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> Kannst ja Caro mal fragen wie furchtbar es ist mit uns zu fahren. Da wird man von einer Aussicht zur nächsten geschleppt, bekommt das eigene Rad weggenommen, zum Eis essen genötigt (es sind noch 13 übrig, ich vergess das nicht), durch historische Städte gezerrt, muss einer johlenden Bande auf verrückten Wegen den Berg runter nachjagen, ...




ABSOLUT GENIAL! will auch!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andi1969 (17. Juni 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> Kannst ja Caro mal fragen wie furchtbar es ist mit uns zu fahren. Da wird man von einer Aussicht zur nächsten geschleppt, bekommt das eigene Rad weggenommen, zum Eis essen genötigt (es sind noch 13 übrig, ich vergess das nicht), durch historische Städte gezerrt, muss einer johlenden Bande auf verrückten Wegen den Berg runter nachjagen, ...



* Also echt Eike das arme Mädel , schlimm mit Euch*


----------



## caro3401 (17. Juni 2012)

Genau- die reinste Katastrophe... von Anfang bis Ende 


Hat total Spass gemacht- ich will unbedingt wieder mit, und ein neues Bike will ich auch  



@Linny:  also ich hab festgestellt, dass wenn Eike begeistert zu johlen und quietschen anfängt für mich die Zeit gekommen ist, nach Flucht, Absteigen oder anderen Alternativen zu gucken....  aber du schaffst das bestimmt viel besser....


----------



## mazola01 (17. Juni 2012)

Viel Spaß euch in der Pfalz ... Und passt auf den Kreis auf. P.s. Holger es steht noch ein bikepark Besuch auf deiner to do liste!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (17. Juni 2012)

Hey, ich quietsche nicht, das ist höchstens meine Bremse


----------



## linnsche (17. Juni 2012)

caro3401 schrieb:


> Genau- die reinste Katastrophe... von Anfang bis Ende
> 
> 
> Hat total Spass gemacht- ich will unbedingt wieder mit, und ein neues Bike will ich auch
> ...



naja das glaub ich nicht..ich bin nicht gut technisch und der Eike geht ab wie ein moppedl 

aber ich stell mich der herausforderung


----------



## Rynn94 (17. Juni 2012)

Oh Mann, ich will endlich auch mal wieder fahren! Wenigstens hab ich jetzt 2 1/2 Monate frei.

Kennt sich eigentlich jemand von euch im Gebiet bei Bad Wildbad trailmäßig aus, ich war dort letzt campen und hab schon zwei ganz nette Trails gefunden.


----------



## henrietta (17. Juni 2012)

... wie soll ich jetzt auf´n wattkopf, nach der HAMMERtour gestern...


----------



## linnsche (17. Juni 2012)

henrietta schrieb:


> ... wie soll ich jetzt auf´n wattkopf, nach der HAMMERtour gestern...



ach komm..net pienzen......daheim ischs doch immer am schönschde  (ach stimmt du kommst ja aus HD  )


----------



## Eike. (17. Juni 2012)

Naja auf der Tunnelrampe kurbelt man auch mit Blick auf einen Fluss hoch. Aber die Spinnerei kann mit der Heidelberger Altstadt dann doch nicht ganz mithalten. 

Sieh es als Training für die nächste Tour in HD.


----------



## Ghosty82 (18. Juni 2012)

....und wir wieder die "fast" übliche Frage nach Mitfahrern für Di. Nachmittag, bzw. Abend! Ich könnte so gegen 15.30 an der Hedwigsquelle sein, streckenwahl offen, evtl Toter Mann? Freu mich über Mitfahrer! @linnsche.....vll sieht man sich dieses Mal nicht erst am Rückweg!


----------



## linnsche (18. Juni 2012)

Ghosty82 schrieb:


> ....und wir wieder die "fast" übliche Frage nach Mitfahrern für Di. Nachmittag, bzw. Abend! Ich könnte so gegen 15.30 an der Hedwigsquelle sein, streckenwahl offen, evtl Toter Mann? Freu mich über Mitfahrer! @linnsche.....vll sieht man sich dieses Mal nicht erst am Rückweg!



kann leider morgen nicht..muss arbeiten bis 20Uhr


----------



## Rynn94 (18. Juni 2012)

Morgen komm ich mit John, von wo fährt du los?


----------



## mazola01 (18. Juni 2012)

Bin vermutlich auch dabei.... Gegen 16 00 an der Kaiserreiche.... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosty82 (18. Juni 2012)

Hey Ihr zwei, 16 Uhr Kaisereiche heißt 15.20 in der Klotze beim Basketballfeld @ Patrick! Freu mich! Sollte ein unvorhergesehener Weltuntergang in Form eines Gewitters dazwischenkommen, dann reden wir nochmal!


----------



## Ghosty82 (19. Juni 2012)

Bist du dabei Patrick? 15.20?


----------



## KaBiker612 (19. Juni 2012)

Schade wäre gerne mitgefahren, musste aber für eine Klausur lernen. Aber jetzt sind alle rum. Wenn ihr also mal wieder unterwegs seid, bin ich gern dabei.


----------



## Eike. (21. Juni 2012)

Heute wieder Feierabendrunde am Wattkopf. Start zwischen 19 und 20 Uhr, genaue Zeit  kommt noch.


----------



## Rasender Robert (21. Juni 2012)

Da bin ich doch auch dabei! Startzeit ab 19:00 WWB ist Ok für mich, früher wird schwierig.

Robert


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. Juni 2012)

Ok. 19:00 WWB passt. Bis denne. Ca. 19:20 wäre dann Hedwig.


----------



## Eike. (21. Juni 2012)

Geht klar, bis später.


----------



## KaBiker612 (21. Juni 2012)

Bin so ab 19:00 Uhr Richtung SMDH unterwegs. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.


----------



## TIM1254 (22. Juni 2012)

Hey ich war jetzt fuer ein Jahr in Australien und komme 2 Wochen wieder nach hause . Vor dem Jahr hab ich mit MTB angefangen und wollte jetzt weiter machen.
Also wollte ich einfach mal fragen ob ihr einen sechtzehnjaerigen mitnehmen wuerdet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /dev/random (22. Juni 2012)

Solange ich nicht deine Aufsichtsperson sein muss habe ich damit kein Problem


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. Juni 2012)

LOL!

Ich sehs genauso. Halt mal mit an den Wattkopf, wenn du wieder da bist und dann sehen wir mal.

Macht jemand Morgen/Samstag was? Sonntag ist bei mir Pfalz/HD im Plan, aber morgen ist halt auch so schönes Wetter.


----------



## Rasender Robert (22. Juni 2012)

Ich habe morgen Zeit ... hast du schon an etwas spezielles gedacht? 
Ich bin jedoch für eine kürzere Tour (1/2 Tag).

Robert


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. Juni 2012)

Dito. Kein Plan. Mal wieder nach Herrenalb hinter? Ich muss sicher um 4 zu Hause sein!


----------



## /dev/random (22. Juni 2012)

Herrenalb klingt gut.  Außer an Bernstein, Mahlberg, Teufelsmühle war ich da noch nirgends großartig. Gibt's Vorschläge?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. Juni 2012)

Also. Treff 9:10 Albtalbahnhof? Oder 10:10. Zug 9:19 btw. 10:19.

Wie schon gesagt ich sollte um vier wieder da sein.

@Robert. Kriegste da was zusammen, ich hab da nicht viel auf dem Schirm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasender Robert (22. Juni 2012)

Passt, dann bis morgen!

09:10 oder 20:10 ist mir egal.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. Juni 2012)

Also da mir 20:10 definitiv zu spät ist, würde ich 9:10 vorziehen. 

Also 9:10 Treff Albtalbahnhof. 9:19 gehts los. Ich hab kein Ticket. Wenn noch ein nicht-Student mit geht, bitte melden.

Sonst, bis morgen und ich muss halt ein Ticket ziehen.


----------



## /dev/random (22. Juni 2012)

Bin dabei; Ticket hab ich.


----------



## TIM1254 (23. Juni 2012)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Solange ich nicht deine Aufsichtsperson sein muss habe ich damit kein Problem


 

Danke, und es muss natürlich keiner meine Aufsichtsperson sein


----------



## MTBDave (23. Juni 2012)

Geht jemand morgen fahren?


----------



## cinemaniac (25. Juni 2012)

Moin,

Jemand von der BWFachS Karlsruhe hier im Forum unterwegs? Hab heut schon mal  den SMDH ausprobiert und würde mich über Gesellschaft freuen. Natürlich sind auch die Bergabbekloppten "Zivilisten" angesprochen. Für ´ne kleine Trailrunde mit ´nem gediegenen Tempo bin ich auch zu haben.
Kann bei Bedarf auch meine DSLR mitbringen.

MfG
Marcel


----------



## Rasender Robert (26. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

wer fährt heute abend? Wenn es möglich ist, würde ich gerne wieder um 19:00 an der WWB starten.

Robert


----------



## cinemaniac (26. Juni 2012)

Rasender Robert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer fährt heute abend? Wenn es möglich ist, würde ich gerne wieder um 19:00 an der WWB starten.
> 
> Robert



Was ist WWB und was bzw. wie fährst du?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Juni 2012)

Rob: 19:00 wird klappen und Eike wollt auch.

Gibt bei mir ne Fox Abschieds Tour. 

WWB = Wasserwerkbrücke
Ca. 19:20 an der Hedwigsquelle HWQ


----------



## Rynn94 (26. Juni 2012)

Vllt komme ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caro3401 (26. Juni 2012)

Wie wild wird denn eure Tour?
Bzw. hat heute irgendjemand Lust auf eine "Anfänger-mit-schlechtem-Bike" kompatible Feierabendrunde??


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Juni 2012)

Eher Traillastig und runter flott. Alles was der Wattkopf halt so hergibt. 2,5x hoch und runter. Wie "jeden" Dienstag. SMDH zum Abschluß.


----------



## vitaminc (26. Juni 2012)

> Eher Traillastig und runter flott. Alles was der Wattkopf halt so hergibt. 2,5x hoch und runter. Wie "jeden" Dienstag. SMDH zum Abschluß.



Nicht gerade sehr einladend für Anfänger


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Juni 2012)

Ich weiß, aber Caro fragte auch schon nach einer Alternativabendrunde.

Habe mit Absicht keine Wertung (wie "nix für dich") drunter geschrieben, denn wir sind für heute Abend ja "schon" zu dritt und ich kann nicht für die drei sprechen.

Was soll ich denn schreiben? Es ist die Zustandsbeschreibung dessen was ich mit Eike und RobM bis jetzt ausgemacht hatte. Was nicht heißt, das es sich nicht ändern wird.


----------



## vitaminc (26. Juni 2012)

@Prof. Dr. YoMan
Es darf zum Glück jeder seine Touren planen wie er will, ich wollte es dennoch nur nochmal betonen, dass deine/eure Planung nicht Anfängerartgerecht ist 
Soll also keine Kritik gewesen sein!


----------



## caro3401 (26. Juni 2012)

Neee Holger..... dass passt doch so perfekt wie ihr das geschrieben habt 

Ging mir ja genau darum zu wissen, ob es "nix für mich" ist (ihr kennt ja meinen Fahrstil), das man dann vorher abklären kann ob es passt oder was anderes machen..

Und wie gesagt, manchmal lesen ja doch Leut hier mit, die dann die harmlose Alternative mitfahren....


----------



## caro3401 (26. Juni 2012)

Es gab ja noch den Thread für die Anfängertouren, aber da wurde dann wieder gemeint, warum nicht alle hier schreiben..... also sortiere ich mich halt einfach irgendwo durch


----------



## Rynn94 (26. Juni 2012)

Ich denke alles bis auf das untere Stück vom SMDH sollte für mich kein Problem darstellen.

Ne andere Frage:
Wo kann ich in Karlsruhe eigentlich Protektoren kaufen?


----------



## Rasender Robert (26. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

Die Wasserwerksbrücke (WWB) ist der Karlsruher Treffpunkt für die Wattkopf Feierabendrunden. Einen Link kann ich dir heute Abend noch schicken. Der zweite Treffpunkt ist dann die Hedwigsquelle 20min später.

Die Runde am wattkopf dauert dann ca 1:15h, sodass man insgesamt ca. 2:30h unterwegs ist.

Robert

Edit: da habe ich wohl seit heute morgen das Thema nicht mehr aktualisiert ... wurde alles schon gesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaBiker612 (26. Juni 2012)

Ich bin heute Abend auch dabei. Ich warte an der Hedwigsquelle um 19:20.


----------



## martin.r (26. Juni 2012)

@Caro: ich würde eine Alternativrunde fahren, nicht so flott und traillastig wie mit Holger&Co . Treffen 18:15 vorm ZKM Cubus (da wir ja fast nachbarn sind )?
gruss, Martin


----------



## caro3401 (26. Juni 2012)

Cool.... geht auch 1830 oder so? Häng grad noch der Arbeit hinterher...


----------



## martin.r (26. Juni 2012)

18:30 passt auch ;-)


----------



## caro3401 (26. Juni 2012)

Fein, dann bis nachher!


----------



## Rynn94 (26. Juni 2012)

Um 19:20 bin ich auch an der Hedwigsquelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cinemaniac (26. Juni 2012)

@ CARO: Wäre bereit mit dir ein wenig die Gegend unsicher zu machen. Bin Ausdauertechnisch auch net so der Knaller. Bin ab ca 16:30 am SMDH und würde anschließend noch ne kleine Runde drehen. Können uns ja am Hedwigshof oder der quelle treffen.


----------



## caro3401 (26. Juni 2012)

Hey,

das ist nett.... aber jetzt ist der Plan schon 1830 mit Martin ab ZKM 
Aber gerne ein andermal.... ich bin immer froh für Leute, die sich mit mir abmühen...

Was/wo ist SMDH??


Ciao Caro


----------



## cinemaniac (26. Juni 2012)

Der StromMastenDownHill oberhalb der Hedwigsquelle. Bin außer Mittwochs jeden Tag unterwegs Wetter EGAL. Falls du also am Donnerstag z.B. Laune hast ich bin dabei. Kannst dich ja per PM melden.


----------



## infola (26. Juni 2012)

@Caro und Martin:
Wenn möglich würde ich mich gerne eurer langsamen Alternativrunde anschließen, da ich leider immer noch eher in Februar- als in Juni-Form bin. Da komme ich mit der schnnellen Gruppe momentan auch nicht mit. Fahrt ihr auch über die Wasserwerkbrücke? Falls ja, würde ich dann zur gegebenen Zeit dort warten.

Grüße,
Andreas


----------



## caro3401 (26. Juni 2012)

Hi Andreas.... ehrlich gesagt hab ich keine Ahnung -. mein Plan war dem Martin nachzufahren 
Aber Wasserwerk kommt man ja fast immer vorbei, oder? Vielleicht sagt der Martin noch was...


----------



## martin.r (26. Juni 2012)

an der WWB wären wir so ca. 18:50


----------



## infola (26. Juni 2012)

Alles klar, dann bis später.


----------



## caro3401 (26. Juni 2012)

Komm evt drei Minuten später..... Server hat sich gerade verabschiedet...


----------



## Rynn94 (26. Juni 2012)

Hat Spaß gemacht heute^^


----------



## cinemaniac (26. Juni 2012)

Warum fährst du durch Nägel? Oder ist das noch die Winterbereifung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rynn94 (26. Juni 2012)

Piercing^^


----------



## MBka (27. Juni 2012)

Hallo, wir starten zu Zweit heute um 17.30 Uhr Richtung Toter Mann / wattkopf...
Vielleicht hat jemand Lust sich anzuschließen bzw möchte uns neue trails zeigen


----------



## Eike. (28. Juni 2012)

Ich fahre übermorgen hier mit. Wer mitkommen will, Abfahrt ist am Samstag um 10:07 am Hauptbahnhof. Da das Wetter sehr gut werden soll (und damit der Zug voll) ist es empfehlenswert schon bei Ankunft des Zuges am Bahnsteig zu sein, das ist um 9:54.
Da ich nicht der "Veranstalter" der Tour bin und auch nichts mit der Routenplanung zu tun habe, kann ich dazu leider nichts sagen. Entsprechende Fragen am besten im verlinkten Thread stellen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. Juni 2012)

Hier!


----------



## henrietta (28. Juni 2012)

...verletzungspause...


----------



## /dev/random (29. Juni 2012)

Ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## Eike. (30. Juni 2012)

Meine Pläne für morgen haben sich doch noch geändert. Ich wünsche morgen in der Pfalz viel Spaß, nehmt genug zu zu trinken mit. Obwohl, es liegen ja reichlich Hütten am weg


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (30. Juni 2012)

Dito. Anderer Plan. Kurzfristig.


----------



## Mazz0r (1. Juli 2012)

Hi,

Hab am Mittwoch vor mal nach Bad Herrenalb zu fahren. Kenne mich dort leider 0% aus. 
Kann mir da jem. vllt. Trailmäßig was zusammenklicken bzw. hat jem. dort nen schönen gps track?


edit: Ach ja bin noch Anfänger also nicht zu hart bitte. Vllt. als Anhaltspunkt den SMDH, den ich zwar nicht "runterbretter" aber doch immer problemlos unten ankomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /dev/random (1. Juli 2012)

Schau mal hier vorbei. Da findet sich einiges aus der Gegend.


----------



## linnsche (1. Juli 2012)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Schau mal hier vorbei. Da findet sich einiges aus der Gegend.



hab mich grad voll "reinverlesen"...wahnsinn......echt total spannende Geschichten und Storys


----------



## Rynn94 (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

wer ist morgen Nachmittags/Abends unterwegs?


----------



## Rasender Robert (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin morgen Abend wieder unterwegs. Zeitlich würde ich gerne wieder wie letzte Woche starten, also 19:00 Wasserwerksbrücke und 19:20 Hedwigsquelle.

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## KaBiker612 (2. Juli 2012)

Ich fahre gerne mit. Bin dann wieder um 19:20 an der Hedwigsquelle.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (2. Juli 2012)

19 wwb passt bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. Juli 2012)

Suchen Mitfahrer. Morgen ab Prad am Stilfzer Joch. Uns fehlt noch eine Person um den Shuttlepreis zu drücken.


----------



## Ghosty82 (5. Juli 2012)

Wäre dabei....Moment, bin gleich da!!!


----------



## Eike. (5. Juli 2012)

Ufbasse, so was gibt schnell Gruppenkloppe. 



Viel Spaß.


----------



## /dev/random (5. Juli 2012)

Rein interessehalber: Sind die drei Mädels, die ich heute abend (zwischen 20:00 und 21:00 Uhr) mehrmals auf diversen Trails am Wattkopf getroffen habe, hier auch aktiv? Zuletzt haben wir uns am Wildsaugehege gesehen. 

@Holger: Viel Spaß im Vinschgau. 

Philipp


----------



## linnsche (6. Juli 2012)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Rein interessehalber: Sind die drei Mädels, die ich heute abend (zwischen 20:00 und 21:00 Uhr) mehrmals auf diversen Trails am Wattkopf getroffen habe, hier auch aktiv? Zuletzt haben wir uns am Wildsaugehege gesehen.



haha.....wärens jungs gewesen hättest du sicher nicht nachgefragt...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. Juli 2012)

linnsche schrieb:


> haha.....wärens jungs gewesen hättest du sicher nicht nachgefragt...



Du siehst Gespenster.


----------



## Ghosty82 (6. Juli 2012)

Was? Mädels am Wattkopf.....warum bin ich nur in diesem langweiligen Vinschgau und muss Tibettrail und Goldseeweg fahren.....?;-))))


----------



## linnsche (7. Juli 2012)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Du siehst Gespenster.



haha  genau  




Ghosty82 schrieb:


> Was? Mädels am Wattkopf.....warum bin ich nur in diesem langweiligen Vinschgau und muss Tibettrail und Goldseeweg fahren.....?;-))))



tjaaa....des einen leid ist des anderen freud  


apropo wattkopf.....ich würd auch gern aml wieder auf den stollen fahren (zur zeit wieder mal nur straße)....wer erbarmt sich meiner (langsame schnecke!!)


----------



## x-hoernchen (7. Juli 2012)

...Mädels am Wattkopf gesehen....diese Situation könnte sich gerne öfters ergeben 

Fährt zufällig jedemand morgen in der Palz/Teufelsmühle/Heidelberg....sonst wo wo's Spaß macht? traillastig versteht sich ;-)

Gruß, Stephan


----------



## overkill_KA (7. Juli 2012)

Jemand Lust heute eine Runde zu drehen?
Strecke (Wattkopf, Toter Mann etc.) & Startzeit sind flexibel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzinkanister (7. Juli 2012)

Hört sich gut an. Ich müsste aber relativ spontan bescheid geben. Kann auch wenn dann erst gegen drei.


----------



## cinemaniac (7. Juli 2012)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Rein interessehalber: Sind die drei Mädels, die ich heute abend (zwischen 20:00 und 21:00 Uhr) mehrmals auf diversen Trails am Wattkopf getroffen habe, hier auch aktiv? Zuletzt haben wir uns am Wildsaugehege gesehen.
> 
> @Holger: Viel Spaß im Vinschgau.
> 
> Philipp



Die hab ich auch gesehen. Kann es sein das wir zwei zusammen den SMDH hochgeschoben haben als sich die drei neben dran runtergefürchtet haben?


----------



## Lockenghost (7. Juli 2012)

x-hoernchen schrieb:


> ...Mädels am Wattkopf gesehen....diese Situation könnte sich gerne öfters ergeben
> 
> Fährt zufällig jedemand morgen in der Palz/Teufelsmühle/Heidelberg....sonst wo wo's Spaß macht? traillastig versteht sich ;-)
> 
> Gruß, Stephan



Ich hab vor, morgen mit nem Kumpel was zu fahren. Wettermäßig siehts grad für Bad Herrenalb nicht ganz so ******* aus. Würde dann heut Abend nochmal genaueres schreiben.

Gruß
Felix


----------



## /dev/random (7. Juli 2012)

@cinemaniac: Nee, das kann ich nicht gewesen sein; ich war auch am SMDH zugange, bin aber solo hochgekurbelt. Ich habe aber zwei Jungs mit DH-Bikes an der Hedwigsquelle getroffen, da warst nicht zufällig Du dabei?

Zur Wetterlage in Bad Herrenalb: Da war ich heute vormittag und bin in eine Gewitterfront reingefahren...


----------



## overkill_KA (7. Juli 2012)

Da es heute leider nich geklappt hat kündige ich nochmal für morgen an:

kleine Runde:
Strecke (Wattkopf, Toter Mann etc.) ist flexibel & Startzeit : Nachmittag


----------



## Rynn94 (7. Juli 2012)

ich komme morgen vllt. mit.


----------



## Ghosty82 (7. Juli 2012)

Nehm Dich, sofern Du noch anreisen kannst, liebend gerne morgen früh mit aufs Madritschjoch....sehr Stollen lastig...! Ansonsten ergibt sich sicherlich mal ne Abend Tour in den nächsten Tagen...sofern wir morgen Heil runterkommen! Diese 2000+HM Abfahrten käsen mich echt an....;-))))


----------



## Ghosty82 (7. Juli 2012)

linnsche schrieb:


> apropo wattkopf.....ich würd auch gern aml wieder auf den stollen fahren (zur zeit wieder mal nur straße)....wer erbarmt sich meiner (langsame schnecke!!



Die o.g. Aussage betrifft natürlich dich!


----------



## Lockenghost (7. Juli 2012)

Werde morgen um 12:07 mit der S1 vom Marktplatz Richtung Bad Herrenalb starten, dort dann etwas planlos rum fahren und teufelsmühle runter. Freu mich über Begleitung.

Gruß
Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cinemaniac (7. Juli 2012)

/dev/random schrieb:


> @cinemaniac: Nee, das kann ich nicht gewesen sein; ich war auch am SMDH zugange, bin aber solo hochgekurbelt. Ich habe aber zwei Jungs mit DH-Bikes an der Hedwigsquelle getroffen, da warst nicht zufällig Du dabei?
> 
> Zur Wetterlage in Bad Herrenalb: Da war ich heute vormittag und bin in eine Gewitterfront reingefahren...



Nee hab ein Cagua kein DH aber die zwei hab ich auch gesehen.


----------



## linnsche (8. Juli 2012)

Ghosty82 schrieb:


> Nehm Dich, sofern Du noch anreisen kannst, liebend gerne morgen früh mit aufs Madritschjoch....sehr Stollen lastig...! Ansonsten ergibt sich sicherlich mal ne Abend Tour in den nächsten Tagen...sofern wir morgen Heil runterkommen! Diese 2000+HM Abfahrten käsen mich echt an....;-))))



heut wirds mir zu knapp. Aber klar, abends bin ich gern mal dabei!


----------



## overkill_KA (8. Juli 2012)

Fahre 17:30 auf den Wattkopf


----------



## Ghosty82 (8. Juli 2012)

Gähnnnn.....Madritschjoch: 2400 HM downhill.....!!!


----------



## /dev/random (8. Juli 2012)

Ihr seid echt zu bedauern.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. Juli 2012)

Nur so als Info. Bei Gruppenkloppe mach ich mit. In der stärkeren Gruppe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mazola01 (9. Juli 2012)

@ Geisti.... ist mal wieder was im Heimischen angesagt....?


----------



## Eike. (9. Juli 2012)

Der ist wahrscheinlich jetzt so versnobt, dass er unter 1000tm am Stück gar nicht mehr aufs Rad steigt


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. Juli 2012)

Leider auf dem Weg zurück. Morgen wohl doch aus Sucht am Wattkopf. Besser als nix.


----------



## cinemaniac (9. Juli 2012)

Hat heute jemand Lust ein wenig den SMDH unsicher zu machen? Nur Teil 1 und 2 zum üben. Bin wohl so ab ca. 1630 vor Ort.
Erkennungszeichen eine blaue Rose.


----------



## Ghosty82 (9. Juli 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> Der ist wahrscheinlich jetzt so versnobt, dass er unter 1000tm am Stück gar nicht mehr aufs Rad steigt



Haha...bin einfach nur breitgrinsend auf nem 3000 er gestanden! Für mich Neuland! Fahre trotzdem noch gerne hier...tztztz...ach und wann gibt's gruppenkloppe??? Schick dann mein Double!!


----------



## linnsche (9. Juli 2012)

GEIL!!! wie lange warst? wie kamst dazu? wie war das gefühl als oben warst? ich stell mir das total faszinierend vor!!!!

DH 1 + 2 bin ich auch schon gefahren aber das letzte stück trau ich mich noch net (also der letzte hang zur zwischenstraße  )


----------



## cinemaniac (9. Juli 2012)

linnsche schrieb:


> DH 1 + 2 bin ich auch schon gefahren aber das letzte stück trau ich mich noch net (also der letzte hang zur zwischenstraße  )



Deshalb ja treffen zum Üben, ich fahr die anderen Passagen halt aus reiner faulheit nicht


----------



## /dev/random (9. Juli 2012)

Je nachdem wie ich Zeit habe bin ich am Donnerstag dort. Machen wir ein kleines Treffen?


----------



## johans (10. Juli 2012)

Was macht die traditionelle Dienstags-Crew morgen? Hätte auch mal wieder Zeit und Lust


----------



## cinemaniac (10. Juli 2012)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Je nachdem wie ich Zeit habe bin ich am Donnerstag dort. Machen wir ein kleines Treffen?



Von mir aus gerne. Bin immer Mo,Di,Do ab ca. 1630 dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosty82 (10. Juli 2012)

Lt meiner Info steht heute der Nightride an! Ich bin allerdings beim Nightwork! Doooooof!


----------



## Eike. (10. Juli 2012)

johans schrieb:


> Was macht die traditionelle Dienstags-Crew morgen? Hätte auch mal wieder Zeit und Lust



Vielleicht eher Mittwoch als Dienstag. Ich bin heute zumindest nicht mit dem MTB im Wald.


----------



## Rasender Robert (10. Juli 2012)

Ich habe heute ebenfalls keine Zeit, aber Mittwoch würde mir auch passen.


----------



## johans (10. Juli 2012)

Alles klar, morgen passt auch. Wann und wo? Bin ziemlich flexibel.


----------



## Rasender Robert (10. Juli 2012)

Ok, dann schlage ich folgendes für den Mittwoch vor: 19:00 Abfahrt an der Wasserwerksbrücke, 19:20 an der Hedwigsquelle. 

Gefahren wird die Standard-Feierabendrunde, also ca. 1:15h Fahrzeit am Wattkopf.

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## johans (11. Juli 2012)

Perfekt, bis dann!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. Juli 2012)

Am Start WWB.


----------



## johans (11. Juli 2012)

Achso ja, ich komm direkt zur Hedwigsquelle, nicht dass ihr noch auf mich wartet ;-)


----------



## linnsche (11. Juli 2012)

also nächste woche wäre ich auch mal dabei, wenn das ok ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (11. Juli 2012)

Sicher. Fitt genug um mitzukommen, ohne jemanden auszubremsen oder dich zu verausgaben bist du allemal. 

@mitfahrer heute: bis später. Paradox, da wohnt ich am nächsten dran und hab trotzdem Stress rechtzeitig da zu sein.


----------



## /dev/random (11. Juli 2012)

cinemaniac schrieb:
			
		

> Von mir aus gerne. Bin immer Mo,Di,Do ab ca. 1630 dort.


16:30 schaff ich leider nicht; spätestens um 18:00 sollte ich aber dort sein.


----------



## linnsche (11. Juli 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> Sicher. Fitt genug um mitzukommen, ohne jemanden auszubremsen oder dich zu verausgaben bist du allemal.


cool danke dir  also ich kann am Di  wäre cool wenns klappen würde


----------



## Ghosty82 (13. Juli 2012)

Hmm vll macht mein Rücken auch wieder mit! Dann kann ich auch mit....


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. Juli 2012)

Keine 30. Wohin soll das noch führen John?


----------



## Ghosty82 (13. Juli 2012)

Wenn man sich diesen besch... Nerv einklemmt! Das hat doch nix mit'm alter zu tun! Bin doch sonst frisch und jugendlich.....!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trommelmaus (13. Juli 2012)

geht morgen jemand radeln?  hier, pfalz oder.......


----------



## linnsche (13. Juli 2012)

Ghosty82 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich diesen besch... Nerv einklemmt! Das hat doch nix mit'm alter zu tun! Bin doch sonst frisch und jugendlich.....!!



hehe jaja..hätt ich jetz auch gesagt


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. Juli 2012)

Sowas kommt durch Überlast. Ergo mehr faire Sachen für den Rücken tun und vllt. nicht übertreiben. 

<musste jetzt sein, duck und weg>


----------



## Ghosty82 (13. Juli 2012)

Noch steht die 3 nicht davor! Fühl mich wie 18.....;-))


----------



## linnsche (13. Juli 2012)

Ghosty82 schrieb:


> Noch steht die 3 nicht davor! Fühl mich wie 18.....;-))



ich mich leider nicht mehr...aber nur psychisch  midlife crisis sozusagen


----------



## Ghosty82 (13. Juli 2012)

<===kleiner Junge!


----------



## andi1969 (13. Juli 2012)

Ghosty82 schrieb:


> Noch steht die 3 nicht davor! Fühl mich wie 18.....;-))



*Im Körper eines 80zig Jährigen 
Tipp guter Chiro und Physio sind Gold wert bei eingklemmten Nerv und Wärme drauf....*


----------



## Waldgeist (13. Juli 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Im Körper eines 80zig Jährigen
> Tipp guter Chiro und Physio sind Gold wert bei eingklemmten Nerv und Wärme drauf....*



Irgendwann kommt ihr alle in das knackige Alter. Es knackt im Knie, es knackt im Gnick und so weiter, knackig halt


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. Juli 2012)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt auf euch kaputte Typen am Dienstag.


----------



## Rasender Robert (13. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

Wenn das Wetter passt, werde ich morgen Nachmittag / Abend eine kleine Tour fahren, wahrscheinlich am Wattkopf. Details gibts morgen im Lauf des Tages.

Wer möchte, kann gerne mitkommen.

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /dev/random (13. Juli 2012)

trommelmaus schrieb:


> geht morgen jemand radeln?  hier, pfalz oder.......


Ich hab's vor.  
Geplant ist von Herrenalb über Hohloh und Latschigfelsen nach Forbach zu fahren. Zur Tourlänge kann ich keine Aussage machen, da ich den Weg bisher nur auf der Karte kenne. Abfahrt wäre 9:19 am Albtalbahnhof.
Fährst mit?


----------



## trommelmaus (14. Juli 2012)

ich habe eine wohnungs besichtigung um 9.15h


----------



## trommelmaus (14. Juli 2012)

Rasender Robert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wenn das Wetter passt, werde ich morgen Nachmittag / Abend eine kleine Tour fahren, wahrscheinlich am Wattkopf. Details gibts morgen im Lauf des Tages.
> 
> ...



ja nachmittags, da würde ich mit radeln.


----------



## Rasender Robert (14. Juli 2012)

Hier ist der genau Plan für heute Nachmittag: 16:00 abfahrt an der Wassewerksbrücke, 16:20 an der Hedwigsquelle.

Geplant ist die Standard Wattkopf-Runde.

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## trommelmaus (14. Juli 2012)

Rasender Robert schrieb:


> Hier ist der genau Plan für heute Nachmittag: 16:00 abfahrt an der Wassewerksbrücke, 16:20 an der Hedwigsquelle.
> 
> Geplant ist die Standard Wattkopf-Runde.
> 
> ...


ich stehe an der wwb um 16.00h

gruß uli


----------



## Eike. (15. Juli 2012)

Diesen Dienstag steht, sollte das Wetter mitmachen, ausdrücklich eine Feierabendtour für jedermann und -frau auf dem Programm. Wer zweimal auf den Wattkopf hoch kommt ist herzlich willkommen. 
Startzeit wird wie üblich um 19 Uhr an der Wasserwerksbrücke bzw. um 19:20 an der Hedwigsquelle sein.


----------



## KaBiker612 (16. Juli 2012)

Ich bin dann um 19:20 Uhr an der Hedwigsquelle.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (16. Juli 2012)

Außer das Wetter meint mal wieder, dass es vergessen hat wie "halbwegs" Sommer geht, bin ich um 19:00 an der WWB.


----------



## linnsche (16. Juli 2012)

puuh das wäre mir ein wenig zu spät....jemand der gegen 16Uhr losfahren würde mit mir und Andy? (= langsam hoch).....so 2runden wattkopf?  wenn net fahr ich dann doch später mit euch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (16. Juli 2012)

Auch wenn der Himmel nicht so aussieht. Es ist Sommer und damit "ewig" hell. Normalerweise bin im um 22 Uhr rum wieder zu Hause in der Südstadt.


----------



## caro3401 (16. Juli 2012)

Fein - morgen abend 19h könnte klappen


----------



## Rasender Robert (16. Juli 2012)

Da bin ich auch dabei, bis morgen!

Robert


----------



## Ghosty82 (17. Juli 2012)

Sorry...isch hab Rücken!


----------



## KaBiker612 (17. Juli 2012)

Falls es nachher regnet bleib ich daheim.


----------



## Rynn94 (17. Juli 2012)

Ich bin nachher um 19Uhr auch an der WWB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (18. Juli 2012)

Und weils so schön war heute gleich nochmal. Übliches Spiel: 19 Uhr an der Wasserwerksbrücke, 19:20 Hedwigsquelle. Wattkopfrunde und rechtzeitig zum Sonnenuntergang zurück. Jeder ist willkommen, Fahrtechniktraining gibts auf Wunsch auch.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. Juli 2012)

Dabei.
Das Wetter nutzend.


----------



## andymtb (18. Juli 2012)

Hi alle,
ich bin 27 jahre und neu in Karlsruhe (seid feb) und auch neu hier im Forum.
Hatte Linny angeschrieben vor einiger Zeit weil ich ihren Post sowie das Forum via google gefunden hab 

Wir waren gestern auch fahren, etwas früher als ihr. 
Generell würde ich auch gerne mal mitfahren, leider klappt das heute nicht.

Habe letztes Jahr erst angefangen, dieses Jahr bin ich Aufgrund von Umzug / Ausland / Arbeit  nicht wirklich dazu gekommen, aber das soll sich jetzt ändern

Also wenn ihr auch einen Anfänger mitnehmt, Kondition für 2-3 rauf ist def da denke ich.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Eike. (18. Juli 2012)

Hy Andy
klar, alles was hier im Forum angekündigt wird ist prinzipiell für jeden offen. Die Touren sind just4fun, also kein Training und damit auch das Tempo ziemlich egal, sprich es wird so schnell gefahren, dass jeder mitkommt und ggf. am Ende von Anstiegen bzw. Abfahrten gewartet bis alle wieder da sind.


----------



## KaBiker612 (18. Juli 2012)

Also bei einigermaßen gutem Wetter steh ich heute Abend wieder an der Hedwigsquelle.


----------



## Rynn94 (18. Juli 2012)

Leider bin ich heute morgen von miesen Halsschmerzen geweckt worden, also keine Wattkopfrunde für mich


----------



## johans (23. Juli 2012)

Hat jemand Lust heute zur Teufelsmühle zu fahren? Abfahrt am Nachmittag, also gegen vier/fünf, genaue Zeit ist verhandelbar.


----------



## linnsche (23. Juli 2012)

Andy und ich waren gestern in der Pfalz und sind die Kalmit-Tour gefahren. Da wir net gaaaanz richti gwaren und viele Trails hoch aber fast keine runter gefahren sind, wollten wir mal fragen ob jemand Lust hat am Freitag mitzufahren (da sind net soviel rentner unterwegs  )........ Wir wollten morgens los (gegen 9/10 rum) und jaa...wer Lust hat..MELDEN


----------



## Eike. (23. Juli 2012)

Falls ihr keinen trailkundigen Guide findet kann ich euch auch einen Track mit feinen Trails schicken. Geht doch nicht an, dass ihr im Pfälzerwald auf Forstwegen vom Berg fahrt.


----------



## andymtb (23. Juli 2012)

Hey Eike,

wir haben uns ja kurz auf der Loog getroffen 
Ich bin der, der am 18.07.2012 bzgl der Touren gefragt hatte.

Wir hatten ja eine Tour vom Internet geladen, die sogar ziemlich gut beschrieben war. Wir haben auch fast alles gefunden, nur den Trail von der Kalmit zur Loog war irgendwie nicht dabei ( Wir sind einen ziemlich öden Waldweg gefahren und dann wieder nen Trail bergauf oO )

Runterzu wars easy, wobei ich glaube das es auch einen Weg Richtung Station geben muss (Bin dort auch mal hochgefahren), wir kamen nähe HbF an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (23. Juli 2012)

*Ihr hatte keine Karte dabei oder  *


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. Juli 2012)

"Wir" haben Handys oder Garmins für die GPS-Tracks und nen Kopf, der aber nur hilft, weil wir den ganzen Spaß dort schon in- und auswendig können.


----------



## andi1969 (23. Juli 2012)

Kann ich nur empfehlen TOPO Karte von LVerm GEO 1:25 000 Neustadt an der Weinstr., Maikammer,Edenkoben ,Landau.
Hilft immer weiter wenn man noch Papierkarte hat ..... vorallem wenn man Trails und Wege sucht.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. Juli 2012)

Karte oder GPS? Bullshit. 

Eike hinterherfahren. Da gibts nach jeder Auffahrt eine schöne Abfahrt, man kommt immer an, es gibt auf jedem Gipfel ne Pause und wer seinen Namen nicht in den Schnee pinkeln kann, bekommt sogar ein Stück Zartbitterschokolade.


----------



## linnsche (23. Juli 2012)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Karte oder GPS? Bullshit.
> 
> Eike hinterherfahren. Da gibts nach jeder Auffahrt eine schöne Abfahrt, man kommt immer an, es gibt auf jedem Gipfel ne Pause und wer seinen Namen nicht in den Schnee pinkeln kann, bekommt sogar ein Stück Zartbitterschokolade.



*lach* genial!!!!

Ne wir hatten kein GPS und ich finde auch nicht dass man esbraucht...wir haben uns schon ganz gut zurechtgefunden aber halt nicht ALLES gleich auf Anhieb gefunden! Und von daher.....das wird schon! Aber wir gucken mal....vielleicht finden wirs ja am Freitag!


----------



## KaBiker612 (24. Juli 2012)

Wie sieht es heute mit der üblichen Dienstagabend Runde aus?


----------



## Mazz0r (24. Juli 2012)

Hey,

Hätte da mal ne allgemeine Frage. Bin noch relativer Neuling in Sachen trails und plane gerade touren für den Sommerurlaub(War in höheren Gebirgen noch nicht auf trails untwegs).
Wenn ich den SMDH relativ flüssig in einem Rutsch runterkomme(teil 3 und einstieg/ausstieg Teil 4 noch etwas gemächlicher), kann ich mich dann auf nen S2-Trail wagen oder übernehme ich mich da etwas?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. Juli 2012)

/me ist 19:00 wwb und eike sicher 19:20 hedwig

Also wie immer. Cu!


----------



## LittleBoomer (24. Juli 2012)

ich würde sagen passt. Angst scheinst Du ja nicht zu haben, falls es mal etwas holpriger wird.

http://www.singletrail-skala.de/s2

Grüße

LittleBoomer

PS: für heute hatte ich mir eigentlich auch vorgenommen mal wieder um 19:20 an der HQ zu sein. Fährt denn jemand ?
-->  zu spät geantwortet. OK, ich bin dann auch da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasender Robert (24. Juli 2012)

Ich schaffe es heute zeitlich nicht, vielleicht fahre ich in dem nächsten Tagen noch einmal.

Robert


----------



## KaBiker612 (24. Juli 2012)

Gut, bin 19:20 an der Hedwigsquelle.


----------



## LittleBoomer (25. Juli 2012)

Wer-vermisst-sein-Mountainbike

Zur Info:

http://www.ka-news.de/region/karlsr...Wer-vermisst-sein-Mountainbike;art6066,927599


----------



## Rasender Robert (26. Juli 2012)

Ich werde heute abend eine Wattkopf-Runde fahren. Abfahrtszeit wie immer 19:00 WWB und 19:20 Hedwigsquelle.

Wer kommt mit?

Robert


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Juli 2012)

Ich könnts mir vorstellen, aber vllt. wirds wieder See. Melde mich rechtzeitig.


----------



## Eike. (26. Juli 2012)

dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaBiker612 (26. Juli 2012)

Bin auch dabei. 19:20 an der Hedwigsquelle.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Juli 2012)

Bin am Start 19:00 wwb.


----------



## linnsche (27. Juli 2012)

Da Andy und ich es uns heut wieder dreckig gegeben haben im Pfälzer wald wollen wir (Eric, Hee Tatt (= HEdge), Andy und ich) am Sonntag ne GEMÜTLICHE Runde aufm Wattkopf fahren. 

Treffpunkt 13Uhr an der Hedwigquelle (nur wenns NICHT regnet!)

Wer also Bock hat mitzufahren, ist herzlich eingeladen


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. Juli 2012)

Grobplan für Morgen:

10:34 (bis dahin wird es hoffentlich trocken sein) RB von KA nach Maikammer ab Gleis 1.

Treff bis 10:15 unter der Anzeigetafel für Ticketkauf.

Ca. 11:45 am unteren Parkplatz Kalmit für die Autofahrer.

Kalmit, Hohe Loog, Neustadt, Weinbiet, (... Wolfsburg ...), Neustadt (... Kaltenbrunnertal, Kalmit, Klausental ...), Bahnhof (Neustadt oder Maikammer)

Irgendwo zwischen 1000 und 1600hm, je nachdem. Tempo: Tour, jeder kommt mit).

Wer mag?


----------



## Rasender Robert (28. Juli 2012)

Ich bin dabei! Steige wie immer in Mühlburg zu.

Robert


----------



## Eike. (28. Juli 2012)

Mal abwarten was der Klumpen, aka. linke Hand bis dahin macht.


----------



## martin.r (28. Juli 2012)

bin dabei, 10:15 HBF.
Gruss, Martin


----------



## Eike. (28. Juli 2012)

Ich nicht  viel Spaß. Falls jemand ein Enduro mit krasser Federgabel testen will, melden.


----------



## overkill_KA (28. Juli 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich nicht  viel Spaß. Falls jemand ein Enduro mit krasser Federgabel testen will, melden.



was ist eine krasse Federgabel?


----------



## Eike. (28. Juli 2012)

Meine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. Juli 2012)

Jetzt trau dich halt zu zu geben das du wieder Fox fährst.


----------



## Eike. (28. Juli 2012)

Bis jetzt schraube ich nur Fox.


----------



## /dev/random (28. Juli 2012)

Ich bin morgen auch dabei. 

Philipp


----------



## overkill_KA (28. Juli 2012)

Was für ein Modell? Ich denk die Lyrik Air ist das non-plus-ultra


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. Juli 2012)

Fox, Lyrik?

Nein, Eike geht fremd.


----------



## Eike. (29. Juli 2012)

Only steel is real. Ach was, es geht wie immer nicht um Überzeugung sondern Geld. Es wurde eine Fox 36 Van RC2.
Und damit gebe ich wieder zurück zum Thema.


----------



## henrietta (29. Juli 2012)

fremdgehen?!?


----------



## mazola01 (29. Juli 2012)

Um keine Fox fahren zu müssen , hätten wir sogar für dich gesammelt.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (29. Juli 2012)

Fremdgehen = Fox fahren, obwohl man doch bei RS zu Hause sein mag. Aber Eike hat gute Gründe und die Gabel scheint echt top. Und wenn dann aus Fremdgehen eine Beziehung wird, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linnsche (29. Juli 2012)

wieso ist fremdgehen gleich fox fahren???? (sorry versteh ich net so ganz...ich kenn mich net sooo gut aus aber ich bin total zufrieden mit meiner fox!)


----------



## Eike. (29. Juli 2012)

der zweite Teil des Satzes ist entscheidend. ich bin von rs überzeugter weil die einfacher aufgebaut, und deswegen eher robuster und einfacher zu warten sind. mit der 32 talas die ich mal hatte war ich aus dem grund nicht lange zufrieden. Das heißt aber natürlich nicht, dass fox schlecht ist. erst recht, wenn man sich viel von der anfälligkeit und kompliziertheit durch eine stahlfeder erspart  ich hätte auch eine float genommen, aber für die van kam halt erst ein passendes angebot.


----------



## Eike. (30. Juli 2012)

Ganz entgegen meiner Gewohnheit gibt es diesmal eine Tourankündigung, fast eine ganze Woche im vorraus, sensationell, gell?
Also am *Sonntag 5.8*. steht Baden-Baden auf dem Programm. Da ich abends in der Gegend zum Grillen eingeladen bin sollte es nicht allzu spät los gehen, möglichst mit dem Zug um *9:09 am Hauptbahnhof, bzw. 9:30 in Baden-Baden am Bahnhof*. Über eine Stunde mehr Schlaf ließe sich noch verhandeln. Dann müsste ich mich zur Not halt früher aus der Tour ausklinken, je nach Pausenbedürfnissen reicht es aber auch so noch.

Ziele sind das Führerhauptquartier am Schartenberg, die Yburg und der Fremersberg mit dem neuen XC-Trail-Parcours. Insgesamt etwa 40km/1100hm. Die Tour hat einige Highlights wie tolle Ausblicke, das schon erwähnte FHH, die engsten Kehren des Schwarzwaldes (4 Stück auf ca 2-3hm) und natürlich reichlich Singletrails, eigentlich immer wenns bergab geht, und manchmal auch bergauf  Fast ein bischen wie in der Pfalz.

Technisch ist die Tour etwa auf Wattkopf-Niveau. Wer die Serpentinen zu den Autohäusern runter kommt sollte da auch keine großen Probleme haben.


----------



## Binerl (31. Juli 2012)

Hallo Mit-Biker,

komme aus der Pfalz und bin mit dem MTB schon einiges gewohnt, denn wir haben hier eben doch die anspruchsvollsten Single-Trails.  Und wer schon einmal den "Ewisch Pfad" bei Merzalben gefahren ist, will nüscht anderes mehr. Auf der Gegenseite am Berg gibt's übrigens ein Pendant, macht also 9 - 10 km feinste Single-Trails am Stück. 

Dennoch fand ich die Tourbeschreibung für BAD ansprechend.

Nehmt ihr auch eine Dame mit? Die 40 km und 1.100 Hm stellen kein konditionelles Problem dar, möchte im August auch den Sigma in NW mitfahren. Aber ich muss noch lernen, Serpentinen besser zu nehmen, insofern käme mir die Tour als Training sehr entgegen.

Zudem lerne ich gerne Gleichgesinnte kennen, denn letztlich sind wir ja alle positiv verrückt. 

Wie viele werden denn ungefähr dabei sein?

LG Binerl


----------



## Eike. (31. Juli 2012)

Servus Binerl

Ja, mit dem feinen Wegenetz des Pfälzerwaldes kann der Schwarzwald wirklich nicht mithalten, aber ein bischen Abwechslung schadet ja auch nicht. Und im Sinne der Völkerverständigung nehmen wir auch Pfälzer und sogar Frauen mit 

In letzter Zeit waren wir meistens um 5 positiv Verrückte. Wieviele es diesesmal werden lasse ich mich wie immer überraschen. Vielleicht trauen sich ja auch von den Baden-Badenern ein paar dazu. Willst du mir mal deine deutsche Ingenieurskunst live präsentieren, Martin?


----------



## Binerl (31. Juli 2012)

Soso, ihr nehmt auch Damen mit. Fein! 

Noch etwas: Bin keine Pfälzerin, sondern eine Schwäbin. Ich lebe sozusagen im Exil. 

Schmälert das nun meine Chancen, von den Baden-Bikern mitgenommen zu werden? 

Aber schön, dass Du mir zustimmst wegen unseres einzigartigen Pfälzer Bike-Reviers hier direkt vor der Haustüre, lieber Eike.

Also, Jungs, ich hätte Bock auf eine geschmeidige Ausfahrt. Mal etwas anderes. Vielleicht bringe ich auch jemanden mit, mal schauen, falls das ok ist. Das wäre dann allerdings ein richtiger Pfälzer. 

Und ich glaube, die Bimmel-Bummel-Bahn ab Landau bis ganz nach BAD zu nehmen, wäre mal wieder eine schöne Abwechslung. Mal etwas anderes. 

Ist jemand von Euch auch bei der SiS anzutreffen? Und bitte, fragt mich jetzt nicht, was das ist. Das ist KULT. Das kennt jeder Biker. 

Grüssle Binerl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (31. Juli 2012)

Binerl schrieb:


> Ist jemand von Euch auch bei der SiS anzutreffen? Und bitte, fragt mich jetzt nicht, was das ist. Das ist KULT. Das kennt jeder Biker.


Da ich ja mal wieder ne Verletzung habe und am Wochenende deswegen nicht aufs Bike komme, wollte ich diesen ersten Samstag im August in Weidental verbringen.  Als Frischling.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (31. Juli 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> .. 40km/1100hm...



Hallo Eike,

bin interessiert - falls ich Freigang kriege! Wie lange geht das denn geschätzt, ca. 3 Std, oder?

Schwäbin geht natürlich gar nicht, Führerhauptquartier finde ich ätzend (oder soll das so sein - besser wäre Weinprobe beim Gut Nägelsförst) und wer lädt dich zum Grillen ein?


----------



## Binerl (31. Juli 2012)

Schwarzspecht??? Dein Ernst???


----------



## Eike. (31. Juli 2012)

Je nach Gruppe und Pausen eher 5h. 3:30h ist schon reine Fahrzeit, und ich kann mich nicht erinnern da besonders getrödelt zu haben.
Was genau stört dich denn so sehr an der Fuchsschanze? Die Anfahrt oder das architektonisch besonders wertvolle Gebäude? Ich finde Trails da hinten sehr schön, deswegen steht das bei mir immer wieder auf der Tagesordnung.
Grillmeister sind mein Bruder und seine Frau, die den Naturalienlohn für den Aufbau der Loggia auszahlen.

@Binerl
Schwob, Pälzer oder was auch immer. Da bin ich als Westfale mit pfälzischer Abstammung in Baden nicht wählerisch. Und wenn du noch jemanden mitbringen magst, nur zu, Hauptsache ein Helm (pro Person) ist dabei, da bin ich sehr wählerisch.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (31. Juli 2012)

So genau wollte ich's ja gar nicht wissen, mit dem Grillen - und beim FHQ hatte ich nur die Befürchtung, es könne da was politisch unkorrekt zugehen ;-)

... immerhin bin ich ja hier bestimmt der Forumsälteste oder so.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (31. Juli 2012)

Binerl schrieb:


> Schwarzspecht??? Dein Ernst???



Wie, Ernst?


----------



## Binerl (31. Juli 2012)

Ok. 

Aber wenn wirklich jemand etwas dagegen hat, dass ich als Schwabe teilnehmen möchte, dann ist's besser, wir klären das im Vorfeld. Ich möchte nicht eine lange Anreise haben, um mich dann nachher in einer komischen Stimmung wiederzufinden.

Auch wenn ich's nicht verstehe. Ist doch ********gal, woher man kommt und welchen Dialekt man spricht. Schliesslich mögen wir doch alle dasselbe. Die Berge, die Natur, unser Bike und vor allem die Abfahrten! 

Pälzer Bub kommt evtl. mit, zumindest hat er Interesse bekundet.

Danke für das Höhenprofil, ist eine schöne Trainingseinheit.

Und ein Helm ist oberstes Gebot. Für uns alle. Ohne geht gar nichts.

Steht die von Dir angegebene Uhrzeit am Bahnhof in Baden-Baden? Oder habt ihr da zeitlich noch Abstimmungsbedarf?

LG Binerl


----------



## Schwarzspecht (31. Juli 2012)

Binerl schrieb:


> Ok.
> 
> Aber wenn wirklich jemand etwas dagegen hat, dass ich als Schwabe teilnehmen möchte, dann ist's besser, wir klären das im Vorfeld. Ich möchte nicht eine lange Anreise haben, um mich dann nachher in einer komischen Stimmung wiederzufinden.
> 
> Auch wenn ich's nicht verstehe. Ist doch ********gal, woher man kommt und welchen Dialekt man spricht.



Bevor da noch eine ernsthafte Diskussion draus wird *Ironiemodus aus*: Ich liebe PfälzerSchwabenundBadenserundalleanderenauch!!!!

So gut?


----------



## Eike. (31. Juli 2012)

Nimm den alten Mann nicht so ernst, ok ich bin auch reingefallen  Jeder ist willkommen, egal wo er her kommt oder wie er babbelt.
Der anstößige Titel für die Schartenberghütte erklärt sich wenn man sie sieht.

Die angegebene Zeit steht, wenn nicht jemand mit einem wirklich guten Grund ("Muss vorher meine Oma zum Zug bringen" oder sowas) für eine Verschiebung um eine Stunde kommt.


----------



## Binerl (31. Juli 2012)

Schwarzspecht: 

Bedenke, hier fehlt die Gestik...

Und wenn kein Smiley dahintersteht, Dich derjenige noch nicht persönlich kennt und daher dann einen möglichen Ironie-Modus eben nicht durchschauen kann, kann das eben ein Missverständnis zur Folge haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Binerl (31. Juli 2012)

Gut, Eike.

Dann notiere ich das mal so.

Falls sich noch etwas ändert, gebt es bitte hier kurz durch.

Kehrt ihr unterwegs ein oder fahrt ihr die ganze Strecke durch? Nur, damit wir wissen, was wir ins Rucksäckle packen...


----------



## Eike. (31. Juli 2012)

Klar, Planänderungen werden hier Angekündigt.
Packt Vesper ein. Hier steht leider nicht auf jedem Buckel eine gemütliche Hütte.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (31. Juli 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> Nimm den alten Mann nicht so ernst, ok ich bin auch reingefallen  Jeder ist willkommen, egal wo er her kommt oder wie er babbelt.
> Der anstößige Titel für die Schartenberghütte erklärt sich wenn man sie sieht.
> 
> Die angegebene Zeit steht, wenn nicht jemand mit einem wirklich guten Grund ("Muss vorher meine Oma zum Zug bringen" oder sowas) für eine Verschiebung um eine Stunde kommt.



Ist der Tag verhandelbar?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (31. Juli 2012)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ist der Tag verhandelbar?


Guter Punkt. Meine Fäden kommen erst zum 8. oder 9. wieder raus. Wie wäre es eine Woche drauf? <duck und weg>

PS: Wer mag den noch das SiS-Spektakel anschauen? Ich würde ein Stadtmobil leihen und hinfahren oder mit der Bahn nach Neustadt und dann ganz locker (mehr ist nicht drin) nach Weidental hinter rollen.


----------



## Eike. (31. Juli 2012)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ist der Tag verhandelbar?



Nope. Aber über eine Wiederholung kann man reden


----------



## henrietta (31. Juli 2012)

Nehmt Ihr auch Kurpfälzer mit? Mit (vielleicht) niegelnagelneuem Rad? Oder ist das ne Sondergattung?


----------



## Eike. (31. Juli 2012)

Hat jemand eine Liste mit allen Volksstämmen in Deutschland zur Hand? Dann muss nicht jeder einzeln abgefragt werden


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (31. Juli 2012)

http://bit.ly/MQm1Og


----------



## linnsche (31. Juli 2012)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> http://bit.ly/MQm1Og



das is ja genial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hömma (31. Juli 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> Willst du mir mal deine deutsche Ingenieurskunst live präsentieren, Martin?


Wie, reichen dir nicht die Fotos und meine glaubwürdige Aussage, dass es sich gut fährt?  Spaß beiseite... denke schon, dass ich mitkomme.



Eike. schrieb:


> Schwob, Pälzer oder was auch immer. Da bin ich als Westfale mit pfälzischer Abstammung in Baden nicht wählerisch.



Dito, für mich als Niederrheiner sind Schwaben, Pfälzer und Badener eh alles das gleiche... 

Willst du die 3 Berge in der Kombination fahren? Der untere Yburg-Flowtrail nach Varnhalt ist durch einen umgestürzten dicken Baum ziemlich blockiert. Mit viel Mühe kann man zwar drüber klettern, aber so toll ist der Trail jetzt auch nicht, dass man die Mühe auf sich nehmen muss. Besser wäre evtl. erst die Yburg mitzunehmen und dann den Trail Richtung Neuweier weiter und dann von Neuweier aus auf den Schartenberg. Dann spart man sich auch die ätzende Straßenpassage vom Zimmerplatz aus.

Wenn du den XC-Parcours mitnehmen willst, kommen noch ca. 150hm hinzu.


----------



## Eike. (31. Juli 2012)

Ich war schon ewig nicht mehr in der Gegend unterwegs und natürlich werden Infos von Eingeborenen und Zugereisten immer gerne angenommen.
Vom Parcours hätte ich jetzt wahrscheinlich nur die interessant aussehenden bergab Stücke von der Fremersbergabfahrt her mitgenommen, nicht die komplette Runde. Wobei das bei Interesse und genug Zeit natürlich auch gerne gemacht werden kann, das sieht man dann vor Ort.

Wäre toll dich mal wieder zu sehen.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (31. Juli 2012)

henrietta schrieb:


> Nehmt Ihr auch Kurpfälzer mit? Mit (vielleicht) niegelnagelneuem Rad? Oder ist das ne Sondergattung?



Werde das überprüfen und mich melden ...

Wer trifft sich denn in KA am Bahnhof und was für ein Ticket braucht man denn da für hin und zurück und nehme ich das Cannondale oder das Cotic und fährt der Philipp auch mit und hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich dabei bin?


----------



## hömma (31. Juli 2012)

Ja, würde mich auch freuen. Wird mal wieder Zeit. Ich frag mal den Julian, ob er auch mitkommt. Christoph ist derzeit im Urlaub. 

Die genaue Routenplanung kann man ja noch spontan entscheiden. Man kann den Parcours recht geschickt komplett einbauen, wenn man auf halber Strecke vom Windener Trail nach links auf den Forstweg abbiegt (blaue Raute, Reitstraße), quasi mittig in den Parcours einsteigt, eine Runde dreht und dann an der Stelle weiter bergab fährt. Alternativ kann man den Trail bis zu der Holztreppe fahren und von da aus zum Startpunkt und die beiden längeren und lohnenden Passagen mitnehmen und dann 10m querfeldein tragen, um dann noch die lange schmale Holztreppe zum Waldsee mitzunehmen.


----------



## Eike. (31. Juli 2012)

Die Fragen werden bis Samstag zu klären sein. Das Ticket wird wohl ein (oder ggf. zwei) KVV Regiotickets werden. Je nachdem wie das Mengenverhältnis von Steuerzahler zu Schmarotzerstudenten ist (und schon wieder ein Klisché-Nebenschauplatz eröffnet).

Ob du es hart oder weich magst musst du schon selber entscheiden. Das Fully ist sicher komoder, es ist aber nichts dabei, was man nicht auf mit dem Hardtail fahren könnte. Und wer ist Philipp?


----------



## altes-kind (31. Juli 2012)

> ...es ist aber nichts dabei, was man nicht auf mit dem Hardtail fahren könnte.



Auf die Aussage habe ich gewartet.  Bin als Steuerzahler und Schönwettersportler höchstwahrscheinlich auch mal wieder dabei sofern das Wetter hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (2. August 2012)

Heute Abend jemand Lust auf eine Wattkopffeierabendrunde? Start um 19:30 (wegen mir auch später) an der Hedwigquelle.

Edit: Ich fahr mach jetzt Feierabend. Wenn nachher jemand mitkommen, hier Bescheid sagen und dann um 19:30 an der Quelle. Wenn sich keiner meldet fahr ich zwar wahrscheinlich auch, aber nicht an der Quelle vorbei.


----------



## Rasender Robert (2. August 2012)

Hallo,

ich werde am *Samstag* eine Pfalz-Tour fahren. Geplant sind 1500-1700hm mit trailreichen Abfahrten. Wer sich diese Strecke sicher zutraut, kann gerne mitkommen.

Die Abfahrt mit dem Zug habe ich relativ früh geplant: Es soll um 08:34 ab Karlsruhe Hbf losgehen. Sollte das für den einen oder andere zu früh sein, kann die Startzeit aber auch noch verschoben werden.

Viele Grüße

Robert


----------



## Eike. (3. August 2012)

Für Sonntag schauts grad gar nicht gut aus. Was passiert, oder eben auch nicht, wird dann morgen entschieden, wenn es eine einigermaßen zuverlässige Wettervorhersage gibt. Falls es nur gelegentliche Schauer geben soll hab ich kein Problem damit, aber meine Jahresdosis "Im Dauerregen rumfahren" hatte ich schon.

Morgen weiß ich noch nicht was ich mache, die Pfalz steht aber auf der Liste der Möglichkeiten ziemlich weit oben. Falls jemandem Roberts Programm zu viel und zu früh ist wäre ich möglicherweise für eine entspanntere Runde ab Vormittag zu haben.


----------



## kaktusmimi (3. August 2012)

Rasender Robert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich werde am *Samstag* eine Pfalz-Tour fahren. Geplant sind 1500-1700hm mit trailreichen Abfahrten. Wer sich diese Strecke sicher zutraut, kann gerne mitkommen.
> 
> ...




Ich wäre dabei - wenn das ok ist... würde einfach um 8:34 am Bhf sein.

Viele Grüße

Mimi


----------



## linnsche (3. August 2012)

aaah wieso ist jetz so beschissenes Wetter gemeldet für Sonntag...??????????????? Da breche ich auf zu meiner Bodenseetour am Rheinradweg 

wünsch euch eine schöne Woche


----------



## Rasender Robert (3. August 2012)

@Mimi: Schön, dass du dabei bist!

Warst du schon einmal in der Pfalz? Falls nein, sind hier ein paar Hinweise zur Fahrt:

Abfahrt der Zugs am Karlsruher Hbf ist 08:34 von Gleis 101, Richtung Neustadt.
Wir fahren bis Maikammer-Kirrweiler, das ist die letzte Haltestelle im KVV. Falls du kein KVV-Ticket hast, benötigst du ein 24h-Ticket (Regiosolo) für 9,10

Ich bin nicht am Hbf sondern steige in Karlsruhe-Mühlburg zu (08:42). 

Viele Grüße!
Robert


----------



## w3rd (3. August 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> Morgen weiß ich noch nicht was ich mache, die Pfalz steht aber auf der Liste der Möglichkeiten ziemlich weit oben. Falls jemandem Roberts Programm zu viel und zu früh ist wäre ich möglicherweise für eine entspanntere Runde ab Vormittag zu haben.



zu früh, zu viel? Hier  fährst in die pfalz morgen? wenn ja wann?

Manuel


----------



## Eike. (3. August 2012)

Gibt noch keinen Plan. Erstmal ausschlafen und dann mal schauen. Ich geb dir Bescheid wenn es was konkretes gibt.


----------



## w3rd (3. August 2012)

ok, würd mich freuen. so ne hüttenrunde wie letztes mal als ich dabei war wär schon geil. und die letzte abfahrt wo ich beim hochweg fast gestorben wär... aber gib mir früh genug bescheid. ich muss ja erst 20min nach bruchsal fahren....


----------



## Schwarzspecht (4. August 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> Für Sonntag schauts grad gar nicht gut aus. Was passiert, oder eben auch nicht, wird dann morgen entschieden, wenn es eine einigermaßen zuverlässige Wettervorhersage gibt. Falls es nur gelegentliche Schauer geben soll hab ich kein Problem damit, aber meine Jahresdosis "Im Dauerregen rumfahren" hatte ich schon.



Ich bin Sonntag raus - muss mit dem Kater zw. 9 und 12 zur Tierheilpraxis. Wünsche euch trockenes Wetter und viel Spaß - vielleicht beim nächsten Mal. Hätte Lust auf Baden-Badener Trails gehabt :-( 

Und Gruß an die PfälzerSchwabenRheinländerWestfalen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OzJeff (4. August 2012)

Hey Guys, wie sieht die aktuellen Plan aus? Wann & wo treffen.


----------



## Eike. (4. August 2012)

Für morgen? Treffen entweder um *8:50 an der Anzeigetafel im Hauptbahnhof oder um 9:30 vor dem Bahnhof in Baden-Baden*. Wegen Tickets schauen wir dann. Regeklamotten einzupacken dürfte eine weise Entscheidung sein. Es soll zwar nicht viel, und hoffentlich gar nicht regnen, aber das hilft dann auch nix wenn doch ein Schauer vorbei kommt.


----------



## henrietta (4. August 2012)

jemand grad langeweile? spontan? 18.00 wwbruecke


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. August 2012)

Ich würd ja gern. 
Viel Spaß beim Neuen ausführen.

<= Anpassen. Falsche Angaben. 

PS: Jemand mit nach Weidental zu SchlafLosImSattel. Fahre um 7 irgendwo in KA los.


----------



## Binerl (4. August 2012)

Huhu guys,

gestern ging's bei Schlaflos im Sattel etwas länger, bis tief in die Nacht... Stimmung war der Oberknaller und die Musik nur affengeil...

Von überall her kommen sie, aus ganz Deutschland. Phaty hat da etwas ganz Grosses aufgezogen, nächstes Jahr bike ich mit. 

Ich war gestern nach Feierabend noch schnell auf der Kalmit mit dem RR und heute waren wir mit dem MTB in Dahn, ein paar Felsen und Wurzeln touchieren und abwärts ein paar anspruchsvolle Single-Trails düsen... 

A bisserl müde sind wir schon, daher schlafen wir uns jetzt mal richtig aus und werden morgen auch hier in der Gegend bleiben und in Lemberg das MTB bewegen... Net böse sein, aber morgen ist es echt zu früh für uns...

Ich schaue aber immer mal wieder bei Euch in den Strang und vielleicht fahrt ihr ja etwas Ähnliches in nächster Zeit, dann sind wir auf jeden Fall dabei!!!

Grüßle von Eurer Schwäbin 

P. S.: Wünsche Euch einen tollen Tag und eine noch tollere Ausfahrt. Wetter wird ja grandios. Vielleicht stellt ihr ja ein paar Pics hier online? Geht das überhaupt?


----------



## Eike. (4. August 2012)

Ist eigentlich für morgen überhaupt noch jemand dabei? Alleine muss ich nicht so früh los.


----------



## julian1328 (4. August 2012)

dabei, allerdings erst ab baden-baden.


----------



## hömma (4. August 2012)

julian1328 schrieb:


> dabei, allerdings erst ab baden-baden.



Dito.

Eike, war doch deine Idee mit der unchristlichen Uhrzeit.


----------



## Eike. (4. August 2012)

Da bin ich von einer größeren Gruppe ausgegangen, was dann ja auch meistens mehr Zeit braucht. Also, wie wäres wenn wir das ganze einfach eine Stunde verschieben? Also Start in* Karlsruhe um 10:09 (Treffen unter der Anzeigetafel um 9:50) und in Baden-Baden um 10:30 vor dem Bahnhof?*
Je nachdem welchem Wetterdienst man glaubt gibt es wenig bis keinen Regen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julian1328 (4. August 2012)

Einverstanden.


----------



## /dev/random (4. August 2012)

Ich bin dabei. Fahre ab Karlsruhe mit, Ticket habe ich, Uhrzeit ist mir egal.

Philipp


----------



## Eike. (4. August 2012)

Ok, dann ist es fix. Bis morgen


----------



## Dunkle.Materie (5. August 2012)

Hi,

ist zwar etwas kurzfristig aber was solls.
Ich wäre eventuell auch morgen mit dabei. Ab Baden-Baden.
Ist aber ledier noch nicht 100% sicher, hängt daran wie der Kleinste heute Nacht schläft.
Ich werde Morgen früh noch mal reinschauen und posten.

Ansonsten wartet nicht auf mich


----------



## Eike. (5. August 2012)

Kurzfristige Zusagen sind fast immer gut, auf jeden Fall besser als kurz(oder lang-)fristige Absagen


----------



## hömma (5. August 2012)

10:30 Uhr kling gut. Dann kann ich ja bis 10:15 Uhr ausschlafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dunkle.Materie (5. August 2012)

War eine coole Tour auch wenn ich nach zwei Drittel aussteigen musste. 

Schaut aber mal nach Zecken, ich hatte eine unterm Handschuh.


----------



## /dev/random (5. August 2012)

Ja, es war schön heute. Allerbestes Radfahrwetter.


----------



## rugbytina (9. August 2012)

Hallo,

bin neu hier und gerade über die wöchentliche Dienstags-Nightride-Runde gestolpert - gibt es die noch?

Grüßle
Tina


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. August 2012)

Ja. Ausser das er aktuell immer zeitlich vorgezogen ist. 

1900 wwb oder 1920 hedwig. 

Die Meute fährt aber auf Zuruf auch so ab und an. Aktuell ist etwas müde, wohl Ferienzeit. 

Cu.


----------



## Lockenghost (9. August 2012)

Hej zusammen, wär denn heute Abend jemand bei ner kleinen Tour am Wattkopf dabei? 19 Uhr WWB?


----------



## rugbytina (9. August 2012)

Mist, wäre supergerne dabei, aber brauche immer nen Tag Vorlaufzeit, weil ich zwar in KA arbeite, aber derzeit noch in der Nähe von HD wohne...und das Bike ist leider nicht immer im Kofferraum dabei...schade...:-(


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. August 2012)

Also dann kannst du, wenn du Lust hast, dein Rad ja morgen mal in den Kofferraum befördern.

Meine Fäden kamen heute raus und ich bin der Meinung das 12 Tage Radpause genug sind, ergo gehe ich morgen ab 19:00 von der WWB los.

Noch jemand.

@Ghost: Ich würd ja auch heute gerne, aber einen Tag kriegen die Löcher laut Doc noch zum zu gehen. Ich mag nicht doch noch ne Infektion bekommen.

PS: Helm (Pflicht), Handschuhe (jawoll), sollte klar sein, oder?


----------



## caro3401 (9. August 2012)

Morgen könnt bei mir viel. auch klappen
Falls du nicht nach 12 Tagen Entzug gleich die Mega-Killer-Tour fährst 

Was hast du eigentlich schon wieder mit deinen armen Haxn angestellt????


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. August 2012)

3 + 4 Stiche nach 2x Risswunde und manchem Kleinkram durch Abrutschen am Flatpedal beim Blödsinn machen. Und natürlich kurz davor die Protektoren ausgezogen.

Es würde das übliche Dienstagsprogramm geben ca. 2,5x hoch und wieder runter.  Du hast dein neues Rad schon, oder möchtest du bei mir nochmal ausleihen?

Tempo ist das vom langsamsten, auch wie immer.


----------



## caro3401 (9. August 2012)

AUA :-(

Ja, das neues Scotty ist da und ist toll , 
also brauch ich kein Leihbike mehr, aber trotzdem danke fürs Angebot...
Wenns klappt komm ich direkt zur WWB, sonst geb ich nochmal Bescheid....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rugbytina (9. August 2012)

Morgen passt bei mir leider nicht. Fahre am WE in Neustadt beim MTB-Rennen mit; da fahre ich vorher lieber nur noch flach...
Aber lasst uns mal für nächste Woche was ausmachen...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. August 2012)

Dienstag.  Außer ich kriege es noch auf die Reihe mit nem Urlaub.

PS: Wochenende Rennen in Neustadt? Welches? Nicht das ich mich dann dort Ärger und mit denen in die Quere komm, falls ich in die Pfalz gondel?


----------



## rugbytina (9. August 2012)

Supi. Dienstag passt. 

Sigma Sport Bike Marathon am Sonntag in Neustadt a.d.W.; schau mal hier:

http://www.radsportakademie.de/GBM/neustadt/

Und wenn Du Bock hast, komm auch rum und fahr mit.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. August 2012)

Ahja, Weinbiet also komplett gesperrt am Sonntag. 
Ich habs nicht so mit Wettbewerben und genug Leute um als Meute zu fahren finden sich sonst meist auch.
Viel Spaß Dir und wenn gewünscht auch Erfolg. Keine Ahnung was dein Ziel ist.


----------



## rugbytina (9. August 2012)

Dank Dir. 
Ziel ist einfach mal die Gelegenheit zu nutzen, in der Pfalz zu fahren, und dabei ein bissle Gas zu geben. ;-) 
Komme ursprünglich nicht von hier und bin bisher größtenteils nur in der Gegend um HD gefahren (Königsstuhl, Weißer Stein usw.)...aber hier gibt´s ja noch so viel mehr Tolles...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. August 2012)

Nicht mehr? Heißt viel gesperrt?

Hier stehen immer noch ein paar HD-Trail-Besuche aus. Ist eingeschlafen. Im Gegenzug kriegste hier mehr oder minder alles nette um Neustadt rum gezeigt.

Gas geben?  Etwa hoch?


----------



## rugbytina (9. August 2012)

Häh - wie gesperrt?
Gebongt, Du/Ihr zeigt mir hier die Gegend; im Gegenzug zeige ich Euch die HD-Trails. 
Haja, will die ganze Strecke über Gas geben...fahre nur die Kurzdistanz (31 km); da dürfte das gut gehen...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. August 2012)

Gesperrt: Das war ne Frage ob in HD irgendwelche Sachen gesperrt wurden. Da hab ich dich oben falsch verstanden.

Gegenseitige Trailguidehilfe: Ja gern. Da sind sicher auch andere mit am Start.

Dann schaun wir mal ob das Wetter uns am Dienstag noch mag.


----------



## rugbytina (9. August 2012)

Ok, supi. Plane Dienstag mal ein und wir quatschen dann nochmal - das Wichtigste ist sowieso, dass ich Dienstag Morgen nicht mein Bike in HD vergesse...;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasender Robert (9. August 2012)

Lockenghost schrieb:


> Hej zusammen, wär denn heute Abend jemand bei ner kleinen Tour am Wattkopf dabei? 19 Uhr WWB?



Wenn wir 19:15 WWB draus machen, bin ich dabei.

Robert


----------



## Lockenghost (9. August 2012)

alles klar, dann 19.15 WWB  bis päter


----------



## Rasender Robert (10. August 2012)

Hallo,

morgen steht wieder eine Pfalz-Tour an: Abfahrt mit dem Zug ist um 09:34 von Karlsruhe Hbf. Die Tourlänge wird wie immer 40-50km bei 1500-1700hm betragen.

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. August 2012)

Wenn mein Bein heute Abend nicht zickt würde ich da mit, hätte aber nichts gegen 1h späteren Start. Mal schaun wer noch piept.

Heute Abend auf jeden Fall 19 WWB. Wer da noch aufgelesen werden will, bitte melden.


----------



## Trail-Fail (10. August 2012)

Hi,

ist zufällig jemand von euch morgen im Bereich Teufelsmühle unterwegs? Ich komme zwar nicht von der badischen Seite, würde aber gerne morgen mal ein wenig euer Revier erkunden...und hier scheint es ja einige Ortskundige zu geben.

Würde gerne die schönsten Trails der Region abgrasen, darunter natürlich auch den einen Berühmten...(Allerdings weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich den wirklich fahren kann - die Aussagen über den Schwierigkeitsgrad gehen irgendwie stark auseinander (von S2 bis S5 alles schon gelesen)).
Ich fahre sehr gerne auch etwas technische Trails, S2 klappt meist, S3 stellenweise. 

Ich werde wohl im Bereich Eyachmühle starten, aber vielleicht ist oben jemand unterwegs, der sich auskennt? Ansonsten wäre ich natürlich auch dankbar, wenn mir jemand per PM ein paar Tipps geben könnte, was man in der Region gefahren sein muss...

Gruß


----------



## Phini (10. August 2012)

Servus,
Ich würde gerne mitkommen in die Pfalz, wenn das in Ordnung geht.
Allerdings weiß ich nich, ob ich technisch bei euch mithalten kann. Konditionell sollte gehen, auch wenn ich jetzt seit 2-3 Wochen nichtmehr aufm Bike saß.
Könnt ich einfach mal mitkommen?

Sebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasender Robert (10. August 2012)

Phini schrieb:


> Servus,
> Ich würde gerne mitkommen in die Pfalz, wenn das in Ordnung geht.
> Allerdings weiß ich nich, ob ich technisch bei euch mithalten kann. Konditionell sollte gehen, auch wenn ich jetzt seit 2-3 Wochen nichtmehr aufm Bike saß.
> Könnt ich einfach mal mitkommen?
> ...



Hallo,

klar, kannst du mitkommen. Der größte Teil der Pfälzer Trails ist relativ einfach zu fahren ... Die Schwierigkeit steigt dann proportional zur Geschwindigkeit 

Wenn du auf flowigen S1-Trails sicher unterwegs bist, sollte das kein Problem für dich darstellen. Einzelne Schlüsselstellen kannst du ja im Zweifelsfall auch schiebend überwinden.

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## Phini (10. August 2012)

Klar, S1 ist locker 
Nur fahr ich lieber flowig als blockig bzw. technisch 
Ich komm dann um 9:23 ausm Süden, sollte reichen.
Treffen uns dann in der Bahnhofshalle (?), ich bin einer mit nem Bulls Rad, orangem Helm und weißer Hose, wenn's ums Erkennen geht 

Sebi


----------



## Rasender Robert (10. August 2012)

Treffpunkt ist in der Regel in der Bahnhofshalle unter der Anzeigetafel, um ggfs. noch Tickets zu kaufen. Der Zug fährt dann um 09:34 von Gleis 1 ab. 

Ich selbst werde nicht am Hbf sein, sondern erst in KA-Mühlburg zusteigen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. August 2012)

Hi Sebi,

hast du ein Studiticket? Wenn nein, ein RegioPlus-Ticket (5 Personen KVV) kaufen. Da fahre ich dann mit. Sonst nochmal sagen, dann muss ich eins für mich kaufen.

Normalerweise ist unter der Anzeigetafel treffen um :15, aber das reicht bei dir ja nicht. Von daher direkt zum Abfahrtsgleis und dort treff um :30.

Ich melde mich aber hier nochmal ob das morgen bei mir überhaupt klappt.

Kann aber 23:00 werden.


----------



## Eike. (10. August 2012)

Heute Abend bin ich dabei. Morgen weiß ich noch nicht, aber auf jeden Fall nicht so früh.

@trail-fail: S5 ist da nichts. Überwiegend S2 mit einzelnen S3 Stellen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. August 2012)

Eike kriegen wir dich mit, wenns 10:34 ist? Ich hab auch nichts gegen mal ausschlafen.


----------



## Phini (10. August 2012)

Ich hab nen Deutschlandweitticket in meinen Ferien 
Von mir aus können wir aber gerne auch ne Stunde später fahren, wenn dir das lieber ist. Dann meckert auch ganz sicher niemand, weil ich das Fahrrad vor 9 innen Zug mitnehme 

Sebi


----------



## Rasender Robert (10. August 2012)

Ok, dann gebe ich mich der Übermacht der Langschläfer geschlagen 

Dann eine Stunde später, also 10:34


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. August 2012)

So Eike. Jetzt MUSST du mit.


----------



## vitaminc (10. August 2012)

S2-S3 in der Pfalz? - klingt super, ich muss dieses Jahr auch unbedingt noch in die Pfalz. Als ich das letzte Mal rundum Kalmit war, so sah das mehr so nach S1 aus. Aktuell geht verletzungsbedingt leider nicht viel 

Aber S3 alla Besame Mucho wäre natürlich ne Ansage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (10. August 2012)

>S2 sind natürlich nur einzelne Stellen, aber davon gibt es schon einige.


----------



## vitaminc (10. August 2012)

Ansich auch fast egal, hauptsache Abwechslung und vorallendingen die Atmosphäre in der Pfalz ist richtig schön. Derzeit sind auch tolle Weinfeste, meine Empfehlung jedes Jahr das malerische Weinfest in Maikammer - is aber dieses Jahr schon rum


----------



## w3rd (10. August 2012)

10:34 klingt gut! 
Count me in


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. August 2012)

Also holst du das Ticket Manu, RegioPlus! Bis Morgen an der Anzeige.


----------



## w3rd (10. August 2012)

mach ich


----------



## Eike. (10. August 2012)

Klasse, bis morgen  
Das erste mal seit langem mit anständiger Gabel in der Pfalz. Da werden die Trails nochmal flowiger.


----------



## w3rd (11. August 2012)

Das erste mal seit langem ueberhaupt mal wieder auf dem bike


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. August 2012)

Das wird schon "kleiner".


----------



## overkill_KA (11. August 2012)

Ist heute jemand auf heimischen Grund (wattkopf,kreuzelberg) unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phini (11. August 2012)

Danke an euch nochmal, hat mir echt Spaß gemacht!
Gerne wieder


----------



## overkill_KA (12. August 2012)

Gibts hier in der Umgebung (Umkreis 15km) eigentlich ähnlich flowige Trails wie den Toten Mann Trail?


----------



## mehrgrip (12. August 2012)

bitte
http://www.northwoodcycling.com/wiki/Kategorie:Singletrack
oder der Mahlbergturm - gibt verschiedene Wege runter und flowig Uphill wieder rauf


----------



## overkill_KA (12. August 2012)

Seite ist mir schon bekannt, der Trail vom Mahlberg runter auch


----------



## johness (12. August 2012)

Falls ihr nen Karlsruhe Fotografen beim Foto des Tages unterstützen wollt, könnt ihr gerne für mich und meine Freundin voten 

Wäre sehr nett!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1185473


----------



## mehrgrip (12. August 2012)

@ wenn du den Trail Mahlberg kennst, dann kannst ja noch nen Berg rüber gehen, direkt den Trail zum Mittelberg runter.
Mittelberg bietet auch nochmals 2 Trails die wieder ins Tal der beiden Berge gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (13. August 2012)

mehrgrip schrieb:


> @ wenn du den Trail Mahlberg kennst, dann kannst ja noch nen Berg rüber gehen, direkt den Trail zum Mittelberg runter.
> Mittelberg bietet auch nochmals 2 Trails die wieder ins Tal der beiden Berge gehen.



ah ok, muss ich mir mal anschauen


----------



## lichtraeumer (13. August 2012)

Hallo,

geht morgen Abend jemand auf die Feierabendrunde?

Da es ja Abends noch hell ist (derzeit ziert noch kein Licht das Bike) sollte das ja kein Problem sein.

Nehmts ihr auch Leute mit die noch keine Trailerfahrung haben ? 


Grüße

Träumer


----------



## Eike. (13. August 2012)

Geplant ist es, auch wenn ein Drittel der Kerngruppe fehlt. Einfach mitkommen und ausprobieren, wir haben noch keinen im Wald gelassen.


----------



## caro3401 (13. August 2012)

Kann ich (bisher  ) bestätigen......... und ich hab auch keinerlei Erfahrung....
Morgen wird aber leider nix..... Arbeiten.....


----------



## rugbytina (13. August 2012)

Ich würde auch gerne mitkommen. Könnte auch schon früher fahren, wenn das bei Euch auch passt.
Wo macht es aus Eurer Sicht denn am meisten Sinn, mein Auto abzustellen? Wasserwerksbrücke oder Hedwigsquelle? Komme aus der Richtung Europabad und muss danach nach Heidelberg...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. August 2012)

Direkt an der Wwb ist Platz für ein paar Autos. Dito an der Hedwig. 

Muss mich leider abmelden da ich mit RobJ für fünf Tage durch die Dolomiten pflüge.  Siehe Dolograppix von Stuntzi 2011. 

Aber da die alle ganz lieb und nett sind kommst du bestimmt mal wieder mit.


----------



## Eike. (13. August 2012)

Von mir aus können wir morgen auch etwas früher los.
Parken kannst du in der Nähe vom Hedwigshof an der B3 zwischen Ettlingen und Durlach: Kartenlink.


----------



## Rasender Robert (13. August 2012)

Hallo,

Ich bin morgen abend auch dabei. Eine halbe Stunde früher (18:30 WWB) können wir von mir aus starten, mehr ist nicht drin.

Robert


----------



## /dev/random (13. August 2012)

Morgen bin ich dabei. Bezüglich der Startzeit bin ich flexibel.

@Holger: Viel Spaß in den Dolomiten und pass auf deine Schienbeine auf.


----------



## Eike. (13. August 2012)

Dann machen wir 18:30 auf der Wasserwerksbrücke und 18:50 an der Hedwigsquelle. Wer nicht weiß wo das ist findet alle Treffpunkte unter meinem link im letzten Post.

Edit: diesen Link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lichtraeumer (14. August 2012)

Man(n) sollte im Browser immer einen Reload machen, ehe man nach Startzeiten fragen muss ...


----------



## rugbytina (14. August 2012)

Muss für heute Abend leider absagen. Muss beruflich spontan noch nach Stuttgart und weiß noch nicht, wann ich wieder da bin...:-(
Nächste Woche dann aber. 
Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Eike. (14. August 2012)

Ich melde mich auch ab. Bei dem schwülen wetter geh ich lieber an den See.


----------



## Eike. (21. August 2012)

Schon wieder fast eine Woche rum. Ich werde morgen bei der Dienstagsrunde nicht dabei sein. Mitten im Umzug und bei den aktuellen Temperaturen zieht es mich nicht so richtig aufs Bike.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. August 2012)

Dito. Zu warm und gerade erst aus der Urlaub retour. Genug gebiked.


----------



## Rasender Robert (21. August 2012)

Hallo,

Wenn das Wetter heute abend passt (kein Gewitter), wurde ich fahren.
Abfahrt ist 18:30 an der WWB und 18:50 an der Hedwigsquelle.

Robert


----------



## linnsche (21. August 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> Schon wieder fast eine Woche rum. Ich werde morgen bei der Dienstagsrunde nicht dabei sein. Mitten im Umzug und bei den aktuellen Temperaturen zieht es mich nicht so richtig aufs Bike.



wo ziehst denn hin?  

Ich fahr zur zeit nur straße da man da schön morgens ne große runde drehn kann...abends is es einfach zu schwül


----------



## Rasender Robert (21. August 2012)

Rasender Robert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wenn das Wetter heute abend passt (kein Gewitter), wurde ich fahren.
> Abfahrt ist 18:30 an der WWB und 18:50 an der Hedwigsquelle.
> ...



Update: Wetter sieht stabil aus, ich fahre also.
Abfahrt wird um 18:45 an der WWB sein. Falls jemand mitkommt: Licht für den Rückweg in der Stadt nicht vergessen.

Robert


----------



## Eike. (21. August 2012)

linnsche schrieb:


> wo ziehst denn hin?



In die Oststadt. Nicht ganz so perfekt zum Biken wie Ettlingen, aber in vielen anderen, wichtigen Dingen noch viel perfekter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linnsche (22. August 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> In die Oststadt. Nicht ganz so perfekt zum Biken wie Ettlingen, aber in vielen anderen, wichtigen Dingen noch viel perfekter



Cool  Oststadt is was feines  Und soooo weit bist dann ja auch nicht ab vom schuss


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. August 2012)

Hat von euch einer Lust, morgen mit zum BM zu kommen?

Abfahrt in Herrenalb ca. 16:30.

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## johans (22. August 2012)

Evtl dabei Dirk, ich geb morgen kurzfristig nochmal Bescheid. Geht auch ne Stunde später? Das würde die Chancen deutlich erhöhen ;-)


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. August 2012)

Hallo Hannes,

über ne halbe Stunde könnten wir reden, Stunde wird schwierig.

Es ist auch wegen dem Tageslicht. Wenn wir um 5 in Herrenalb unten losfahren, haben wir für die Tour ca. 3 bis 3 1/2 Stunden Zeit, und dann ist dunkel. 

Wäre 17:00 in Herrenalb für Dich machbar?

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. August 2012)

Aktualisierung:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9808505#post9808505

Kannst Du damit auch umgehen?


----------



## johans (22. August 2012)

Jo, ich schau dass ich das hinkrieg, ansonsten müsst ihr ohne mich auskommen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. August 2012)

johans schrieb:


> Jo, ich schau dass ich das hinkrieg, ansonsten müsst ihr ohne mich auskommen ...



... was schade wäre.


----------



## johans (23. August 2012)

Bin leider raus für heute, hätte zwar zeitlich gepasst aber ich bin nicht so fit. Habs wohl geschafft mich bei dem Wetter zu erkälten 

Gibts evtl. Pfalz-Pläne für das Wochenende?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. August 2012)

Beileid - gute Besserung.

Ich hab am WE keine Pläne. Mein Ausgang für diese Woche hatte ich heute.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. August 2012)

@Eike

Hast Du heute Abend die Ampel bewacht?


----------



## Eike. (23. August 2012)

Das war schon kurios  An der Stelle war ich heute in dieser Richtung zweimal und beide male fährt ein Smart mit Huckepackrad vorbei.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. August 2012)

Einmal hin, und einmal zurück - hat doch genau gepasst.


----------



## linnsche (24. August 2012)

geht wer zur heidelsheimer CTF am So?


----------



## Ghosty82 (27. August 2012)

Fährt jmd heute Nachmittag Abend ?


----------



## Ghosty82 (27. August 2012)

Starte mit mazola am Parkplatz Kaisereiche um ca 17 Uhr!


----------



## Ghosty82 (27. August 2012)

Also 17 starten wir an der Kaisereiche! Geplant ist nur ein paar mal wattkopf! Wer Lust hat...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. August 2012)

Arbeit!
Dafür wohl Morgen zur üblichen Zeit.


----------



## Rasender Robert (27. August 2012)

Hallo,

bin morgen auch dabei! Als Startzeit würde ich jedoch 18:30 vorschlagen, da es sonst je nach Tempo der Tour auf der letzten Abfahrt zu dunkel wird. Was sagt ihr dazu?

Robert


----------



## /dev/random (27. August 2012)

1. Einverstanden
2. Dabei


----------



## johans (27. August 2012)

Ziemlich sicher auch dabei!


----------



## KaBiker612 (27. August 2012)

Wenn es ohne Lampe am Fahrrad zu fahren geht, komme ich auch mit.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. August 2012)

18:30 wwb, bin dabei. Sollte grad noch so reichen ohne Licht.


----------



## Eike. (1. September 2012)

Morgen geht es wieder in die Pfalz, über trockene Trails surfen während im schwarzen Wald alles nass und rutschig ist. Bahnfahrer treffen sich um 10:10 an der Anzeigetafel im Hauptbahnhof Karlsruhe. Wer mit dem Auto kommen will sollte um 11:50 auf dem Kalmitparkplatz oberhalb von Maikammer sein. Geplant sind Kalmit - Hohe Loog - Neustadt - Weinbiet - (evtl. Stabenberg), also rund 900-1200hm.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. September 2012)

Hier.
Habe KEIN Ticket.


----------



## linnsche (2. September 2012)

hätte ich das gewusst  schade! wann geht ihr wieder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## henrietta (2. September 2012)

linnsche schrieb:


> hätte ich das gewusst  schade! wann geht ihr wieder?



BALD hoffentlich


----------



## linnsche (3. September 2012)

jaaa das hoffe ich  dann bin ich dabei


----------



## trommelmaus (3. September 2012)

da wäre ich auch gerne dabei


----------



## Rasender Robert (3. September 2012)

Hallo,

wer ist morgen bei der Feierabendrunde dabei? Ich denke, wir haben folgende Möglichkeiten:

1. 18:30 starten, schnell fahren und hoffen, dass wir im Hellen zurückkommen
2. 19:30 starten und die Nightride-Saison starten

Meine Lampe ist geladen, und 19:30 ist generell eine stressfreiere Startzeit für mich. Ich hätte nichts gegen Variante 2, wie sieht es bei euch aus?

Viele Grüße

Robert


----------



## /dev/random (3. September 2012)

Ich denke ich bin dabei. Mir ist Variante 1 derzeit lieber -- mein Flutlicht ist noch im Zulauf.


----------



## Rasender Robert (4. September 2012)

OK, dann machen wir 18:30 WWB fest. Licht für den Rückweg in der Stadt brauchst du aber auf jeden Fall.

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. September 2012)

Ich nutze das warme Wetter für einen (hoffentlich nicht letzten) Abend am See.

Würde wohl Morgen fahren. Gerne auch zu Dunkelheit.


----------



## paulistano (4. September 2012)

Rasender Robert schrieb:


> OK, dann machen wir 18:30 WWB fest. Licht für den Rückweg in der Stadt brauchst du aber auf jeden Fall.
> 
> Robert



Dann meld ich mich auch mal an.
Bis später!


----------



## KaBiker612 (4. September 2012)

Bin auch dabei. So gegen 18:50 an der Hedwigsquelle.


----------



## vitaminc (4. September 2012)

Hat jemand nen guten singletrail-lastigen GPS-Track für die Nord-Vogesen/Pfälzer Wald, evtl. so bei Nothweiler oder Bundenthal.
Ich dachte so an max. 50km, 1000-1500hm.

Ich hab mal geplant am Freitag früh da hin zu fahren um mich bisschen auszutoben.

Ansonsten, wie siehts damit aus:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.24196.html
oder
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.91428.html


----------



## Rasender Robert (5. September 2012)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ich nutze das warme Wetter für einen (hoffentlich nicht letzten) Abend am See.
> 
> Würde wohl Morgen fahren. Gerne auch zu Dunkelheit.



Heute abend Lampentest? 19:30 WWB würde mir gut passen.

Robert


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. September 2012)

Anderweitige Runde mit Gemütlichfahrern verplant. Ab 18:30 wwb. Also nochmal im Hellen, aber eine Lampe wär nicht schlecht und wie schon gesagt gemütlich. Einmal hoch zu den Schweinen auf dem langen Weg und gemächlich wieder runter (wohl über Bismarkturm).

Wenn das Wetter taugt aber gleich Donnerstag nochmal.


----------



## Rasender Robert (5. September 2012)

Das hört sich etwas zu gemütlich an .... dann verschiebe ich lieber die erste Beleuchtungsfahrt.

Viel Spaß
Robert


----------



## kermit* (5. September 2012)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen guten singletrail-lastigen GPS-Track für die Nord-Vogesen/Pfälzer Wald, evtl. so bei Nothweiler oder Bundenthal.
> Ich dachte so an max. 50km, 1000-1500hm.
> 
> Ich hab mal geplant am Freitag früh da hin zu fahren um mich bisschen auszutoben.
> ...



Die 7-Burgen-Runde ist ne schöne Sache, bin ich schon gelaufen und geradelt. Es gibt sicher fetzigere SingleTrail-Touren, aber jede der Ruinen ist sehenswert und ein schöner Grund für eine Pause.
Eine der Ruinen (Name vergessen) kostet zwar Eintritt, aber wer ein bisschen klettern kann, nimmt einen alternativen Eingang (Burgmauer) und zahlt nix


----------



## philka1984 (6. September 2012)

Hat jemand heute nachmittag Lust auf ne flotte Mahlberg - Bernstein Runde ? ..  so ab 16.30 Uhr... Treffpunkt Freibadparkplatz Ettlingen ...Gruß Philipp


----------



## vitaminc (7. September 2012)

@kermit


> Die 7-Burgen-Runde ist ne schöne Sache, bin ich schon gelaufen und  geradelt. Es gibt sicher fetzigere SingleTrail-Touren, aber jede der  Ruinen ist sehenswert und ein schöner Grund für eine Pause.
> Eine der Ruinen (Name vergessen) kostet zwar Eintritt, aber wer ein  bisschen klettern kann, nimmt einen alternativen Eingang (Burgmauer) und  zahlt nix



Bin die Tour gestern gefahren und als gut befunden.
Technisch war es nicht ganz anspruchslos, zwischen Nothweiler und Chateau de Fleckenstein bin ich rechts den Trail/Wanderweg an so Felswänden vorbei, da waren schon so paar knifflige Stellen, bei der ich besser mal geschoben habe. Vielleicht hätte man auch Links davon fahren können, k.A.

Auch bergauf war immer wieder mal ne Stelle die nicht fahrbar war, aber bei so einem hohen Trailanteil nimmt man das gerne in Kauf. Ich war jedenfalls viel beschäftigt mit Sattelstütze hoch & runter (so gefühlte 20-30x), daher gestern gleich ne Vario bestellt.

Pfälzerwald und Nord-Vogesen gefallen mir richtig gut, alles so bisschen wilder, unaufgeräumter, sandiger, mehr Unterholz, ...

Mal ne schöne Abwechslung zum Hausberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillsrider (7. September 2012)

Servus zusammen,
vielleicht kennt mich hier ja noch jemand 

Bin seit mittlerweile 2 oder 3 Jahren am Wattkopf unterwegs, langsam wirds aber etwas öde, suche also nach Alternativen, die einigermaßen schnell erreichbar sind. Interessant fände ich daher vorallem die Richtung Bad Herrenalb. Jetzt findet man im Internet ja haufenweise Touren, bei vielen davon ist aber sehr schwer oder gar nicht zu erkennen, wie groß der Trailanteil nun wirklich ist bzw. ob es überhaupt welche gibt.

Eine Tour habe ich bereits im Kopf (Falkenstein-Bernstein-Käppele-Rißwasen-Herrenalb-Bismarckstein-ToterMannStein). Habt ihr noch Ideen wie man sowas angehen könnte oder einen Tipp, wo ich mich auf Trailsuche begeben könnte? Hab hier des öfteren schon was vom Mahlberg gelesen, was gibts da so (außer einem Turm, das hab ich schon herausgefunden )?

P.S.: S2 sollte fürs erste mal das Maximum sein, also nix mit Besame Mucho 

Danke schonmal


----------



## vitaminc (7. September 2012)

Vom Mahlberg führt ein netter Trail runter. Von dort aus könntest Du dann zum PFAD (zwischen Völkersbach und Malsch), der ist max. S2

Ansonsten hilft vielleicht noch diese Seite weiter:
http://www.northwoodcycling.com/wiki/Kategorie:Singletrack


----------



## Rasender Robert (7. September 2012)

Hallo,

Wer kommt morgen mit in die Pfalz? Ich es werde wohl wieder einmal 1500-1800 HM, also insgesamt drei Anstiege.

Meine bevorzugte Abfahrtszeit wäre 09:34 mit dem Zug. Falls das aber zu früh sein sollte lasse ich da auch noch mit mir reden.

Viele Grüße

Robert


----------



## Krustenking (7. September 2012)

Ich bin nicht abgeneigt. Ich schreib gegen später nochmal obs bei mir klappt.

Später: Ich komme nicht mit, muss morgen noch diverses Zeug erledigen das unter der Woche liegen geblieben ist.


----------



## kermit* (7. September 2012)

vitaminc schrieb:


> @kermit
> 
> 
> Bin die Tour gestern gefahren und als gut befunden.
> ...



Ja, der hier als Filetstück bezeichnete Trail macht großen Spaß 
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne (ist bei mir bestimmt schon 5 Jahre her.), wäre links vom Felsen keine so gute Idee gewesen: Das sind die Kletterfelsen...

Hoffentlich hast du dir die Zeit genommen und die einzelnen Burgen angeschaut!

Man braucht keine Vario-Stütze (was bin ich froh, keine mehr zu fahren!), sondern einfach nur eine gute Sattelklemme und ein bisschen Übung, dann geht das Absenken und Hochheben der Stütze auch während der Fahrt.

Hmm, wenn ich genau überlege, sollte ich diese Tour eigentlich auch mal wieder fahren...


----------



## /dev/random (7. September 2012)

@Robert: Bin dabei. Uhrzeit passt auch. Ich setz mich am Westbahnhof in'n Zug.

Philipp


----------



## Rasender Robert (8. September 2012)

Hallo,

Schön, dass du dabei bist. Ich steige in Mühlburg zu.

Robert


----------



## liz7.0 (8. September 2012)

Halli hallo,

bin Bike-Neuling in Karlsruhe. Ich finds immer schwer in neuem Terrain gute Wege zu finden und suche nun nach Personen oder ner Gruppe, die mir ein paar Spots zeigen können. 
Hab hier mal was von einer Dienstagsrunde gehört!? Ist das noch akut?

Kurz zu mir: Studentin in Karlsruhe. Fahre Hardtail und im Moment eher "Genussfahrerin" (bzw. semi in Sachen Kondition ).
Bin zwar etwas aus der Übung, aber Singletrails sind immer willkommen. 

Vielleicht findet sich ja was für mich 

Viele Grüße


----------



## philka1984 (8. September 2012)

Hallo Liz,

wie siehts morgen, also Sonntag mit ner gemütlichen Runde aus ? .. Treffpunkt Ettlingen..  Gruß Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liz7.0 (8. September 2012)

Cool, wieviel Uhr? Mir ist eigentlich alles recht, hab nur nicht so gutes Licht... 
Komme dann mit der Bahn nach Ettlingen


----------



## /dev/random (8. September 2012)

liz7.0 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab hier mal was von einer Dienstagsrunde gehört!? Ist das noch akut?


Ja. Wenn's ähnlich bewölkt ist wie heute dürfte es auch mit "nicht so gutem Licht" funktionieren.


----------



## linnsche (9. September 2012)

ich fahr heut mit Hedge die Turmberg-Tour über stupferich nach Grünwettersbach und zurück...37km, 1000HM...reicht erstmal 

vielleicht sieht man sich ja


----------



## Deleted 161766 (9. September 2012)

Ich dreh heute eine Runde über den Wattkopf.


----------



## linnsche (9. September 2012)

mad79 schrieb:


> Ich dreh heute eine Runde über den Wattkopf.



da waren wir auch huete gegen 13Uhr


----------



## hedge (9. September 2012)

Hi zusammen, 

weiß jemand wo diese Trails sind?
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mMhO9NBjFk"]turmberg trail - YouTube[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzZLlE31q7o"]HD hero run Turmberg - YouTube[/nomedia]

Sind die zwischen Wattkopf und Turmberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johans (9. September 2012)

Die waren ganz in der Nähe von dem Klettergarten. Mit Betonung auf "waren", meines Wissens ist da seit Anfang des Jahres alles plattgemacht worden bis auf einen Kicker, den haben sie wohl übersehen ;-) Die Wege gibts natürlich noch, sind aber breite Forstautobahnen.


----------



## KaBiker612 (9. September 2012)

Stimmt. Wurde alles eingeebnet. Echt Schade...


----------



## hedge (9. September 2012)

Trotzdem danke für die Info


----------



## KaBiker612 (10. September 2012)

Werde wohl am Mitwoch eine Runde am Wattkopf drehen. Ohne Lampe! Abfahrt wäre also etwa zwischen 5 und 6.  Tempo eher gemütlich.


----------



## linnsche (10. September 2012)

schade....wäre den Turmbergtrail gern mal gefahren  kennt sich wer in burchsal und umgebung aus?? da solls coole trails geben???


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. September 2012)

linnsche schrieb:


> kennt sich wer in burchsal und umgebung aus?? da solls coole trails geben???



Sagt wer?


----------



## andi1969 (11. September 2012)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Sagt wer?



*Da gibt nur S-0 Schotterwege wird völlig übertreiben von den Bruchsalern ........*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. September 2012)

An Dich hab ich als erstes gedacht.


----------



## /dev/random (11. September 2012)

Fährt heute abend jemand, oder ist es zu nass/kalt/...?


----------



## KaBiker612 (11. September 2012)

Jetzt gerade Regnet es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasender Robert (11. September 2012)

Mir ist das zu regnerisch. Ich bin gerade schon einmal auf dem Fahrrad nass geworden, das reicht für heute.

Wenn das Wetter passt, können wir gerne morgen fahren.

Robert


----------



## Lockenghost (14. September 2012)

Wie sieht denn die Lust für ne Sonntags-Pfalz-Tour aus? Ich werde am Sonntag auf jeden Fall gehen. Start wäre nicht all zu früh (Zug um 11:34 vielleicht), streckenmäßg bin ich flexibel, aber schon 800-1500 hm.

Jemand Lust?


----------



## Rasender Robert (14. September 2012)

Hallo,

Sonntag bin ich dabei. Abfahrtszeit ist mir egal, früher geht auch. 

Ich bin für die 1500hm-Variante.

Robert


----------



## hedge (15. September 2012)

Weiß jemand wo der "Hornklamm" Trail am Hedwigsquelle anfängt? Was ist es für einen Trail?


----------



## Rasender Robert (15. September 2012)

@Lockenghost: Bleibt morgen alles dabei? Wie schon geschrieben, Startzeit ist ok für mich, früher würde aber auch gehen. Ich steige dann wieder in Mühlburg in den Zug.

Robert


----------



## Lockenghost (15. September 2012)

@Rasender Robert: ja, morgen Zug um 11:34 steht. Früher geht bei mir nicht, bin noch zum Frühstück verabredet  
Mein Mitbewohner kommt auch mit, dementsprechend können wir die Höhenmeter noch anpassen.

Bis morgen!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. September 2012)

Da RobJ zu vollkommen unchristlicher Zeit los will stehe ich um 11:11 unter der Anzeigentafel.

Ich brauch ein Ticket, noch jemand?


----------



## w3rd (16. September 2012)

Ich komm. Mit ticket?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (16. September 2012)

Ja. RegioPlus, wie immer. Mindestens ich brauch ja eins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (16. September 2012)

Der alte Mann sagt Danke für den geilen Tag.

PS: Felix, danke, dass du so platt warst.


----------



## Lockenghost (16. September 2012)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> PS: Felix, danke, dass du so platt warst.



Gewöhn dich besser nicht dran, der Herbst ist noch lang


----------



## Ghosty82 (17. September 2012)

Moin die Herren, wie wäre es mal mit nem Nightride in der Pfalz...so gegen 4 mit dem Zug hin und gegen 9 zurück!?


----------



## w3rd (17. September 2012)

Lockenghost schrieb:


> Gewöhn dich besser nicht dran, der Herbst ist noch lang



Felix, war die cam von dir? Erkennt man von meinem Abflug was?

Manuel


----------



## Lockenghost (17. September 2012)

w3rd schrieb:


> Felix, war die cam von dir? Erkennt man von meinem Abflug was?
> 
> Manuel



Da war die Cam leider noch etwas zu weit nach unten ausgerichtet. Man sieht noch ein wenig das Fahrrad durch die Luft wirbeln, aber den eigentlichen Sturz nicht.


----------



## w3rd (17. September 2012)

Vlcht besser so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mazola01 (17. September 2012)

Ghosty82 schrieb:


> Moin die Herren, wie wäre es mal mit nem Nightride in der Pfalz...so gegen 4 mit dem Zug hin und gegen 9 zurück!?



Erstmal heute Abend im Heimischen testen.... ist heute noch jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Ghosty82 (17. September 2012)

Start 18.30 an der Eiche, wie immer oder Steffen?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. September 2012)

Ich denk ihr wollt nen Nightride machen.

Wenns 19:00 wwb oder 19:20 hedwig wäre, könnt ichs mir überlegen.


----------



## mazola01 (17. September 2012)

Day- and Nightride 19.20 an der Quelle.... Da könnten wir vorher ne lockere runde Stromi ballern... Was meinst du ghosty?


----------



## Ghosty82 (17. September 2012)

Dann 19.20 Hedwig!!


----------



## mazola01 (17. September 2012)

Jep und wir um 18.30 an der Eiche


----------



## Eike. (17. September 2012)

Bin nachher dabei. 1900 auf der Brücke.


----------



## Richi86 (18. September 2012)

Hey hey, alle zusammen!
Ich hoffe es stöhrt nich wenn ich den Tread kurz als Basar "missbrauche"?!

Ich hätte ein Specialized BigHit 2 2010 in größe M zu verkaufen. 
Gefahren wurde es allerdingst nur die letzten 6monate, hauptsächlich am SmDH, hat aber auch schon n paar mal einen bike-park gesehn!
Ausstattung ist noch weitestgehend original, hier mal die änderungen
-SRAM PG-970 DH Kassette
-Superstar Plasma Kettenführung


----------



## Richi86 (18. September 2012)

Sorry


----------



## Richi86 (18. September 2012)

Und nochmals sorry, mein Handy spinnt grad ðð

-Marzocchi 66 rc 2010 (die Original Domain gibts natÃ¼rlich dazu)
-Avid Elixir 3
-Sixpack Menace Vorbau 40mm
-Sixpack Fingertrix Griffe
-Sixpack Icon AL Pedale

Das Bike ist gebrauch und hat dementsprechend Kratzer, aber keine Dellen/Risse!!

Preislich hab ich mir 900Â vorgestellt, natÃ¼rlich VHB.

Es kann ab diesem Wochende in DURMERSHEIM besichtigt/gekauf werden. 
Fals also jemand ein gutes/gÃ¼nstiges FR-Bike fÃ¼r seinen SprÃ¶ssling, oder natÃ¼rlich fÃ¼r sich selbst braucht, einfach ne PM schicken!

SchÃ¶nen Tag euch allen und viel Spass heut abend bei der Ausfahrt!!

GruÃ, Marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mazola01 (18. September 2012)

Mach doch mal ein Bild rein...bzw. Lad auf dein Profil hoch.


----------



## Richi86 (18. September 2012)

1 (ziemlich mieses ð¥) handy bild mÃ¼sst in meinem album sein


----------



## Rasender Robert (19. September 2012)

Hallo,

Ich fahre heute Nachmittag eine Runde über den Wattkopf, Abfahrt ist um 14:00 an der Wasserwerkbrücke.

Wer möchte, kann gerne mitkommen.

Robert


----------



## overkill_KA (19. September 2012)

Mein Frame steht auch zum Verkauf
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/36056-rose-beef-cake-2010


----------



## hedge (19. September 2012)

@OverKill: hast du dir ein enduro geholt?


----------



## Eike. (19. September 2012)

Dafür haben wir eigentlich diesen Thread: Brasilianer-Basar. Hier soll es im Touren gehen.


----------



## Ghosty82 (19. September 2012)

Jemand Lust auf ne Runde heute Abend? Ab 16.30 oder 17 Uhr! Evtl auch mit licht später!


----------



## johness (20. September 2012)

Für Robert 
Weitere Bilder auf www.facebook.com/freakyshots


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. September 2012)

Verdammt!  Fesch!
Warum war ich da nicht im Wald?

Warum sieht das eigentlich aus, als ob es weiter als ein Rad ist? Das ist doch nicht der Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasender Robert (20. September 2012)

Danke! Das Bild sieht echt super aus 

Ich schicke dir eine PN mit meiner E-Mail Adresse, wäre toll wenn du mir das Bild noch in Originalgröße schicken kannst.

Robert


----------



## .lu (20. September 2012)

Irgendwer Bock am Wochenende eine Ganztages/Nachmittags - Tour mit einem Karlsruhe-Neuling zu fahren ? Dürfen ruhig etwas Höhenmeter dabei sein. Vermisse die schöne luxemburgische Landschaft, zeigt mir dass KA halbwegs mithalten kann


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. September 2012)

Hmm, liegt Karlsruhe in der Pfalz?


----------



## /dev/random (20. September 2012)

Der Pfälzerwald ist nett, aber auch der Nordschwarzwald hat einige schöne Ecken zu bieten.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. September 2012)

Hat er, ja. Aber du weisst wie oft wir Tagestouren im Schwald fahren, ausser es ist die Hornisgrinde, BadenB oder Besame.


----------



## Ghosty82 (21. September 2012)

Für die kurzentschlossenen: 16.30 an der Hedwigsquelle! Nichts großes...2 oder 3 mal hoch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. September 2012)

Morgen ab 10:34 Hbf Karlsruhe. 10:10 Treff unter der Anzeige.

Maikammer und dann halt Dinge. 

Wer mag?


----------



## caro3401 (21. September 2012)

Dinge.... 
klingt gut.... 

ich würd mögen... auch wenns früh ist    Pfalz war ich noch garnicht


----------



## johness (21. September 2012)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Verdammt!  Fesch!
> Warum war ich da nicht im Wald?
> 
> Warum sieht das eigentlich aus, als ob es weiter als ein Rad ist? Das ist doch nicht der Fall.



Das liegt daran, weil das Bild mit einem Weitwinkelobjektiv aufgenommen wurde  obwohl ich jetzt gar nicht finde, dass es so viel weiter aussieht.

Grüße Jogi


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. September 2012)

Für mich wirkt es als länger als das Rad, aber es ist ja fast nur Achse-Achse in real.

Aber umso besser.  Nur warum gibts da keins von mir?


----------



## johness (21. September 2012)

Hättet ne Runde mit dem Robert gedreht, würde es jetzt auch eins von dir geben 

schau mal, hier sehts noch länger aus, da liegts jetzt aber sicher an der Verzerrung


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. September 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt sieht's sehr kurz aus, bzw. nach gar nichts, weil das Bild wohl fehlt.


----------



## johness (21. September 2012)

Also bei mir wirds angezeigt, hier mal der reine Link zum Bild:

http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/265311_528575643822855_1513231505_o.jpg


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. September 2012)

Krass wie viel das Ausmacht bei wenig Brennweite und je nach Position.

Nochmal der Versuch des Einfügens:




... Und nix tut. Da blockt also jemand deep linking.  Facebook, oder?


----------



## johness (21. September 2012)

glaube eher dass das Problem bei dir liegt  bei mir gehts einwandfrei


----------



## johness (21. September 2012)

Hier gibts auch noch Bilder von dem unteren Sprung nach den 2 Baumstämmen im letzten Part und von dem Anlieger im 2ten Part

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.528575583822861.136934.516118968401856&type=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (21. September 2012)

bei mir werden auch beide Bilder angezeigt.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. September 2012)

Ah jetzt ja.
Der ich will den mistigen Facebook Likebutton nicht überall angezeigt bekommen und Facebook nicht überall zeigen wo ich rum surfe Filter schlägt da zu.

Morgen: Anybody else, außer Caro und Ulla?


----------



## Eike. (21. September 2012)

Ohne die eine dumme Sache, und die andere noch dümmere Sache gerne  So werde ich euch wehmütig vom Schreibtisch hinterher schauen.


----------



## martin.r (21. September 2012)

bin auch dabei


----------



## Jan89 (21. September 2012)

Komme auch mit 
bin um 10:30 dann am Zug habe nen Ticket 

bis dann


----------



## johans (21. September 2012)

Und noch einer!


----------



## linnsche (21. September 2012)

hab das bild mal gelikt  ich find die bilder alle toll


----------



## Ghosty82 (22. September 2012)

Holger mach aber keine ungezogenen DINGE mit den Mädels! Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## Lockenghost (22. September 2012)

bin nachher auch dabei! bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosty82 (24. September 2012)

Was spricht die morgige Nightride Fraktion?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. September 2012)

Ich bin noch nicht sicher ob ich wasserdicht genug bin.


----------



## mazola01 (24. September 2012)

Ohhhh neeee was für ne kack Vorhersage. Im Regen muss nicht sein! Abwarten....


----------



## Ghosty82 (25. September 2012)

Wir werden sehen wie es wird.....! Wenn nicht, Einbau weißes federelement??


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. September 2012)

Ich weiß noch nicht wie mein Abendplan ist, sollte der frei sein spräche einem Besuch in der Firma nichts entgegen. Da gäbe es zumindest eine sinnvolle Säge und eine Werkbank

Ich würde dir aber trotzdem empfehlen von RobJ die Absägehilfe und die Einschlaghilfe für die Kralle zu besorgen. Alles andere wird Pfusch.

Also eigentlich hab ich keine Lust ohne gescheites Hilfswerkzeug da ran zu gehen.


----------



## Eike. (25. September 2012)

Fall sich noch eine Sägeführung findet, einen Einschläger hab ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mazola01 (25. September 2012)

Cool ist das Teil doch gekommen.


----------



## Ghosty82 (25. September 2012)

Nee! Grummel.....


----------



## mazola01 (26. September 2012)

Ist jemand in Wildbad am we? Solang noch offen ist


----------



## Ghosty82 (26. September 2012)

Bin dabei!


----------



## radnarr (27. September 2012)

Jemand heute spontan bei einer Feierabendrunde ins Dunkle hinein dabei? Sollte jetzt trocken bleiben - nass wird's nur von unten.
19.30 an der WWB.

*Edit:* Regnet wohl doch gleich wieder ... aber wenn's nach 19 Uhr trocken bleibt, bin ich untwergs ... naja, vielleicht ist ja jemand verrückt genug


----------



## hedge (28. September 2012)

heute jemand unterwegs?


----------



## johans (28. September 2012)

Hat jemand spontan Lust auf ne Runde in der Pfalz morgen? Würde gegen 10 oder 11 Uhr in Karlsruhe losfahren und ab dann ist alles offen  Wahrscheinlich erstmal Weinbiet hoch und weiter Richtung Lambertskreuz, aber falls sich Mitfahrer finden werden Wünsche natürlich gern berücksichtigt.


----------



## Eike. (29. September 2012)

Bei mir wird es eher gegen mittag oder frühem nachmittag eine runde in der näheren Umgebung. Bad Herrenalb oder Baden-Baden zum Beispiel


----------



## johans (29. September 2012)

Mh ja Baden-Baden wär ich auch dabei, wenn du nicht zu spät los willst. 12.09 Uhr bzw 13.09 Uhr ab Hbf, wäre das machbar?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (29. September 2012)

BB wollt ich auch gern. War ja das letzte mal nicht dabei. Beide Zeiten ok für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mazola01 (29. September 2012)

Verausgab dich aber nicht zu arg... musst morgen Fit für Wildbad sein!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (29. September 2012)

Da täuscht du Dich, denn Morgen mach ich ne Ausflugsrunde in der Pfalz. 
Ab Dienstag hab ich genug Spaß im Vinschgau mit RobJ.


----------



## mazola01 (29. September 2012)

Memme


Edit: du musst nur nach Bietigheim kommen... und in mein Auto rein sitzen


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (29. September 2012)

Der Fullface ist erst nach dem Urlaub da.


----------



## Eike. (29. September 2012)

Dann mit der Bahn um 12:09 ab Karlsruhe Hbf. Treffen um kurz vor 12 an der Anzeigetafel in der Halle. Falls in B-B jemand dazukommen möchte, um 12:30 gehts am Bahnhof los. Und dann vermutlich "das übliche" also Yburg, Schartenberg und Fremersberg.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (29. September 2012)

Am Start.


----------



## linnsche (29. September 2012)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Da täuscht du Dich, denn Morgen mach ich ne Ausflugsrunde in der Pfalz.


ich auch


----------



## johans (29. September 2012)

Ich komme direkt ans Gleis, kurz vor zwölf schaffe ich nicht. Bis gleich!


----------



## Ghosty82 (30. September 2012)

Wildbad war FUN pur... @Holger!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lockenghost (1. Oktober 2012)

Hej zusammen,

hat jemand vielleicht so ein Werkzeug, um ein SPD-Pedal zu öffnen? 






Ich habs leider bei keinem Fahrradladen in KA gefunden und deswegen gleich was bestellen...

Wäre super, wenn ich mir das ausleihen könnte.

Gruß
Felix


----------



## Eike. (1. Oktober 2012)

Ja hab ich. Tagsüber in der Uni und Abends in der Oststadt abholbar


----------



## radnarr (1. Oktober 2012)

Wie sieht's denn morgen abend aus?

Edit: Und am Mittwoch tagsüber - da wäre ich bei sowas wie Pfalz mal dabei ...


----------



## Lockenghost (2. Oktober 2012)

heute Abend wär ich auch dabei. Gibts schon ne Startzeit?


----------



## Eike. (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin heute nicht dabei.


----------



## Rasender Robert (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe leider auch keine Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (2. Oktober 2012)

Bin auf den Weg in den Bikeurlaub <duck und weg>.


----------



## Maddin92 (2. Oktober 2012)

Bin neu hier in Karlsruhe und würde heute auch mitfahren. Würde ab Wasserwerkbrücke fahren.

Was für eine Startzeit nehmen wir denn??


----------



## radnarr (2. Oktober 2012)

18.30 Uhr an der WWB wäre für mich halbwegs realistisch.

Im Prinzip gerne auch 19 Uhr - sind wir alle beleuchtet?

Wie lang und wohin genau können wir ja dann unterwegs klären 



Und für morgen gibt's bei niemandem einen Plan (für die Pfalz)? Dann kurve ich vielleicht irgendwo zwischen Herrenalb und Forbach herum ...


----------



## Lockenghost (2. Oktober 2012)

18:30 WWB ist auch bei mir realistisch. Später reicht bei mir nicht mehr so ganz. Werde auf jeden Fall ne Lampe mitnehmen, wird ja schon früh dunkel mittlerweile...

Bis später
Felix


----------



## Maddin92 (2. Oktober 2012)

Jo 18:30 WWB passt. Licht hab ich.


----------



## overkill_KA (2. Oktober 2012)

Ist morgen jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Rynn94 (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich vllt.


----------



## KaBiker612 (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich werde heut wohl ab 15:00 Uhr am SMDH sein und ein paar Videos aufnehmen.


----------



## Lockenghost (5. Oktober 2012)

ist am Wochenende jemand unterwegs? würde gerne Sa oder So fahren. Pfalz oder Schwarzwald, da bin ich flexibel


----------



## Ghosty82 (5. Oktober 2012)

Wenns Wetter passt....Wildbad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (5. Oktober 2012)

Wo in Wildbad? Bikepark oder ausserhalb?


----------



## radnarr (5. Oktober 2012)

Also ich will morgen ab 11, 12 Uhr unterwegs sein. Wollte in den Schwawa, mit S1 oder S4. Wird dann aber eher CC als AM, je nach Strecke (muss ich mir noch raussuchen), auf jeden Fall aber auch viel Uphill.
Aber Pfalz wäre auch ok - kenne da nur noch keine Fahrstrecken.

*Update*: Also, steige gleich um 12.04 Uhr in Durlach in die S31 nach Freudenstadt. Rippoldsau, Kniebis, Schliffkopf, Buhlbach usw. Freue mich auf spontane Zustiege in die Bahn


----------



## Rynn94 (6. Oktober 2012)

Morgen jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. Oktober 2012)

Ghosty82 schrieb:


> Wenns Wetter passt....Wildbad!



So wird das nix mit der Fitness.


----------



## radnarr (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin nicht sicher, ob ich morgen abend Zeit habe, und wie da das Wetter ist ... daher ...
überlege ich, heute abend ab 19.30 Uhr einen kleinen Nightride zu starten. Bis ca. 21 Uhr soll es eigentlich trocken bleiben, aber natürlich weiß man das nicht genau 
Jemand Lust, mitzukommen?


----------



## /dev/random (8. Oktober 2012)

Ja, ich bin dabei.  Treffpunkt wie gehabt an der WWB?


----------



## radnarr (8. Oktober 2012)

Fein! Ok, WWB. Kann sein, das ich 5 Minuten zu spät komme ...


----------



## Ghosty82 (8. Oktober 2012)

Würde am Donnerstag gerne in die Pfalz, wenn möglich auch schon früh! Allerdings habe ich 1 Fach Antrieb! Muss wohl auch Bissl schieben! Würde trotzdem schon zwei bis dreimal hoch wollen!

Falls jmd zeit hat, gerne melden! 
Am besten mit dem Zug!


----------



## mazola01 (8. Oktober 2012)

Ohje.... Ist dein Umwerfer immernoch kaputt. ;-) viel Spaß in der Pfalz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mazz0r (8. Oktober 2012)

hey,

Mich zieht es morgen früh das erste mal in die Pfalz.
Die Bergriffe Kalmit, Hohe Loog, Weinbiet etc. sind mir zwar bekannt aber mit der Streckenführung hapert es noch.

Hat da jem. vll. eine gpx-file für mich, damit ich nicht die Trails hoch und den Schotter runter fahre?

mfg


----------



## Ghosty82 (10. Oktober 2012)

Nochmal die Frage ob morgen jmd mit in die Pfalz fahren möchte! Gegen 10 oder 11 mit dem Zug! Wann genau kann man ja noch besprechen!


----------



## philka1984 (10. Oktober 2012)

Wenn mans richtig macht, fährt man in der Pfalz die Trails hoch UND runter  ....  aber verfahren kann man sich da auch mal schnell ...selbst mit GPS ..^^


----------



## Eike. (10. Oktober 2012)

Einfach eine Karte vom PW-Verein kaufen auf der die Wanderweg-Markierungen drauf sind. Damit ist die Navigation kinderleicht.


----------



## Rynn94 (10. Oktober 2012)

Ist morgen jemand hier in der Umgebung unterwegs? Pfalz fällt für mich leider aus


----------



## Ghosty82 (10. Oktober 2012)

Also Start für mich um 9.42 am Bhf. Mühlburg! Wer Lust hat einfach dazu steigen! Angesagt ist so 2 mal hoch und natürlich runter!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OzJeff (13. Oktober 2012)

Hey Guys,

wie sieht's mit Morgen (Sonntag) aus. Ich hätte Zeit und Lust. Eine schöne Herbstfahrt in der Pfalz?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. Oktober 2012)

Schön?

Ich bin Vinschgauverseucht. :/


----------



## KaBiker612 (13. Oktober 2012)

Heute jemand am Wattkopf oder Umgebung unterwegs?


----------



## linnsche (13. Oktober 2012)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Schön?
> 
> Ich bin Vinschgauverseucht. :/



passt doch!!! es soll nur trüb sein und sonst nix....kälte kann man ja mit guter kleidung bekämpfen  

wir gehn morgen in die pfalz, der Andy, Metzi und ich


----------



## Eike. (13. Oktober 2012)

Bei 12° in Wolken rumfahren? Nö dafür bin ich noch zu gesättigt. Da tanke ich lieber gleich noch etwas Sonne auf dem Rennrad und morgen gibt's indoor "sport".


----------



## linnsche (14. Oktober 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> Bei 12° in Wolken rumfahren? Nö dafür bin ich noch zu gesättigt. Da tanke ich lieber gleich noch etwas Sonne auf dem Rennrad und morgen gibt's indoor "sport".



ach....ich find das nicht schlimm  ich mein..12Grad is doch noch super...bald wirds wieder richtig frostig, da wünschst du dir die 12Grad herbei 

Aber stimmt..das wetter gestern war perfekt..zumindest mittags...morgens bin ich bei Regen ins Studio


----------



## mazola01 (15. Oktober 2012)

Morgen jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Rynn94 (15. Oktober 2012)

Wann willst du fahren?


----------



## mazola01 (15. Oktober 2012)

Gegen halb 5? Kommt auf John an ( Feierabend)


----------



## Rynn94 (15. Oktober 2012)

Ah ok, ist mir leider etwas zu spät, hab um sechs noch ein Spiel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddin92 (16. Oktober 2012)

Hat jemand Lust auf nen Nightride heute abend?


----------



## /dev/random (16. Oktober 2012)

Yep. Treffpunkt wie üblich an der Wasserwerksbrücke um 19:30?!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (16. Oktober 2012)

Hoi,

muss morgen sehr früh geschäftlich weg.  Deswegen heute nicht dabei.
Da es Morgen und Übermorgen eh viel wärmer ist, wäre ich Mi und Do um 19:30 WWB bereit.
Wer mag?


----------



## Maddin92 (16. Oktober 2012)

@random: Sorry ich war, da sich lange zeit niemand gemeldet hatte, alleine noch kurz vorm dunkel werden unterwegs.

Am donnerstag wäre ich mit dabei.

Gruß

Maddin


----------



## random (16. Oktober 2012)

pretty sure you tag-ed the wrong guy


----------



## Maddin92 (16. Oktober 2012)

ich weiß. nur ich war zu faul seinen ganzen namen auszuschreiben. das ist halt der nachteil dieser neuen funktion.


----------



## /dev/random (16. Oktober 2012)

Am Mittwoch bin ich dabei.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (16. Oktober 2012)

Alla gut. Dann lad ich mal den Akku. Morgen 19:30 WWB und vllt. dann auch noch Donnerstag.  Sehen wir dann.


----------



## radnarr (16. Oktober 2012)

Morgen abend 19.30 Uhr WWB, bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mazola01 (17. Oktober 2012)

Bei uns wurde es auch nix. Heute Mittag sind wir unterwegs  Denk so gegen 4- halb 5


----------



## Rynn94 (17. Oktober 2012)

Heute kann ich auch mal wieder mitkommen. Wo trefft ihr euch?


----------



## mazola01 (17. Oktober 2012)

Denk unten am Parkplatz unterhalb vom Hedwigshof.


----------



## Endurix (17. Oktober 2012)

Servus, 

Würde mich gerne zu einer Nachtfahrt anschließen. Fährt jemand so um 20 Uhr los? Wenn ja: Wo kann man sich treffen? (Wohne in Rüppurr)

Bis später?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. Oktober 2012)

Heute Abend ist 19:30 WWB-Brücke, das wäre 19:50 an der Hedwigquelle.
Sag Bescheid, wenn wir da auf jemanden warten sollen, bzw. jemanden abgreifen. Ewig warten macht keinen Spaß bei den Temperaturen.


----------



## Endurix (17. Oktober 2012)

Ok, super! 

Bin dann um 19:50 an der HWQ. Falls etwas dazwischen kommt, sage ich rechtzeitig Bescheid. 

Bis später...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /dev/random (17. Oktober 2012)

Jungs, es war super heute! Ich bin zwar so kaputt wie schon lange nicht mehr, aber was solls... 
Auf der Heimfahrt ist es dann noch recht kühl geworden. An der Alb hingen teilweise ziemlich dichte Nebelfelder.

Gute Nacht allerseits,
Philipp


----------



## radnarr (17. Oktober 2012)

Jepp, war geil heute. Merci  Nächstes mal schieb ich weniger, dann geht's auch schneller  

Ganz eventuell habe ich morgen abend auch noch mal Zeit. Melde mich, falls es klappt ...


----------



## Endurix (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich fand's auch super. Und wenn ich wieder regelmäßiger fahre, dann geben die Wadln bergauf auch wieder mehr her ;-)

Heute schaffe ich es nicht. Viel Spaß! Bis demnächst...


----------



## Maddin92 (18. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ihr noch Power in den Waden und Strom im Akku habt, ich wäre heute Abend am Start.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. Oktober 2012)

19:30 WWB, 19:50 Hedwig. Zumindest für mich. Sofern sich jemand dranhängt.


----------



## Maddin92 (18. Oktober 2012)

Super, bin 19:30 an der WWB!


----------



## tspanni (18. Oktober 2012)

Hey jemand Lust und Zeit mit mir morgen mittag ein paar Trails zu fahren? Kenn mich hier noch nicht sonderlich gut aus. Grüße


----------



## /dev/random (18. Oktober 2012)

Gegen Abend hätte ich Zeit.  Anderthalb Stunden Wattkopf sind drin, auf der Rückfahrt wird's dann aber dunkel. Ich wäre zwischen 17:30 und 18:00 an der Wasserwerksbrücke.


----------



## tspanni (18. Oktober 2012)

schade ich muss um 17:30 arbeiten...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. Oktober 2012)

Pfalz, Wochenende?
Ich bin offen.
Morgen, Übermorgen?

Schreibt mal.

Was? Hoch, runter, das Übliche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddin92 (19. Oktober 2012)

Bin dabei und auch offen, ob Samstag oder Sonntag.

Strecken mäßig ist mir das egal, hauptsache Trails und die gibt es da ja zu genüge.


----------



## Rynn94 (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich wär höchstwahrscheinlich auch dabei, kann aber nur Sonntag.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. Oktober 2012)

@maadin92:
Morgen 10:34 hbf nach maikammer? Treff 10:25 an der Anzeige oder du steigst im Westen zu?

Noch wer?

Ich mag das tolle Wetter nutzen. 

Sonntag dann gerne nochmal.


----------



## /dev/random (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin für übermorgen, da soll das Wetter tendenziell besser sein. 
Zur Strecke: Ich habe gerade mal auf meiner Karte geschaut, allerdings sind da so viele Wege eingezeichnet die spaßig aussehen...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. Oktober 2012)

Wie schon gesagt. Sonntag gerne nochmal für mich. Sa oder So nehmen sich nicht wirklich viel. 

Maaaaadddiiiin?


----------



## /dev/random (19. Oktober 2012)

Schöne Verwirrung herrscht hier gerade. Alle schreiben durcheinander.  
Mir ist's egal wann wir fahren, ich kann sowieso nur an einem Tag.


----------



## Maddin92 (19. Oktober 2012)

Da bin ich ja!

Ja ich bin morgen um 10:25 an der anzeige im Hbf.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. Oktober 2012)

. Cu there.


----------



## /dev/random (19. Oktober 2012)

Viel Spaß morgen. Mir ist grad noch was dazwischengekommen was vordringlicher ist als Radfahren in der Pfalz. Vielleicht fahr' ich am Sonntag rüber; ich meld mich wenn ich was definitives weiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rynn94 (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich freu mich schon auf Sonntag, dann kann ich endlich die neue Gabel testen.


----------



## mazola01 (20. Oktober 2012)

Wann seid ihr dann drüben (an diesem Parkplatz unten)? Ich überlege grad ob ich rüber fahr. Wird's eher gemütlich?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab ne leichte Wadenzerrung und werde deswegen nicht rasen sondern eher low radeln. Spaß!

Zug kommt um 11:37 an. Also 11:50 Parkplatz.

Auf!


----------



## mazola01 (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich werd sehen... Muss. Um 16 Uhr wieder Zuhause sein....lohnt sich das?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. Oktober 2012)

Warum auch nicht. Kalmit und Loog reicht dafür.

So Aufbruch für mich. Cu.

Sag hier an ob du dann da bist.


----------



## mazola01 (20. Oktober 2012)

Unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rynn94 (20. Oktober 2012)

Wie sieht's aus mit morgen?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. Oktober 2012)

Obwohl ich heute schon knapp 1200hm hinter mir habe (Thx. Martin und Steffen) würde ich morgen doch schon wieder.

Es war sau voll und wird morgen sicher wieder so sein.

Würde wieder 10:34 Hbf KA vorschlagen, also 10:25 an der Anzeige.

Noch jemand? @/dev/random ?


----------



## Maddin92 (20. Oktober 2012)

Obwohl ich heute schon laut tacho exakt 1264 hm hinter mir habe, fahre ich morgen wieder mit dir mit! 

Steige dann in Mühlburg ein.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. Oktober 2012)

Euch! Der Rot brennende August fährt auch mit.

Also dann bis im Zug.


----------



## /dev/random (20. Oktober 2012)

Das Entropie-Gerät fährt auch mit.
Ich fahr direkt vom HBf aus mit, dann bekommt mein Radel auf jeden Fall einen Platz im Zug.


----------



## Rynn94 (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich komme morgen dann auch zum HBF.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. Oktober 2012)

Danke Meute, das war fesch. Hoffe der Muskelkater der Jugend ist schnell verschwunden. 

Heute wäre wieder Nightride, aber ich selber bin vllt. verplant.

Da ich von mehreren Leuten heran getragen bekommen habe, dass der Termin Dienstag 19:30 nicht so toll ist, hier mal eine Umfrage zur neuen Terminfindung.

Bitte gebt Euren Forennamen dabei an. Ignoriert das Datum, es geht nur um den Wochentag.


----------



## /dev/random (23. Oktober 2012)

Gibt's noch jemand der heute abend fährt? Holger?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. Oktober 2012)

Nope. Mich nicht.


----------



## Eike. (23. Oktober 2012)

ich bin demnächst wieder dabei, aber heute nicht - vollgefressen und bewegungsunfähig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddin92 (23. Oktober 2012)

Wer hat morgen oder übermorgen Lust auf nen Nightride, bevor es ab Freitag dann kälter wird?


----------



## Dunkle.Materie (23. Oktober 2012)

Also wenn meine Halsschmerzen nicht heftiger werden wäre ich am Donnerstag dabei.
Als Startzeitpunkt wäre 20:00 - 20:30 gut für mich.


----------



## /dev/random (24. Oktober 2012)

Falls es jemand interessiert: Ich bin um 19:30 an der WWB, das heißt 19:50 an der Hedwigsquelle. Fährt jemand mit?


----------



## Maddin92 (24. Oktober 2012)

Ja super! Bin 19:30 an der WWB.

Bis gleich!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir erst Morgen wieder.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. Oktober 2012)

Wetterignoranten vorhanden?

Heute 19:30 WWB?


----------



## Maddin92 (25. Oktober 2012)

Ja die gibt es!

Bis später!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. Oktober 2012)

Cu.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. Oktober 2012)

@Dr.Zoidberg (Chris?), Ben? und Lea?, also die drei aus dem Wald. Ich war jener, welcher euch oben angelabert hat. Vllt. kommt man ja mal zusammen los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nf805 (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin einer der "Drei aus dem Wald" (Christian) 

Haben aktuell noch keinen Plan, wann wir das nächste Mal fahren, aber ich verfolg auch mal hier den Thread.

Jetzt am WE hab ich vermutlich nen Kater und wenn ich zwischendurch wieder fit bin, wird ein Flug nach La Palma gesucht!


----------



## Rynn94 (27. Oktober 2012)

Ist morgen jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. Oktober 2012)

Im Schnee?


----------



## robertj (27. Oktober 2012)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Im Schnee?



warum nicht?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. Oktober 2012)

Du memmtes doch vor kurzem wegen kalt. Tsss.


----------



## Eike. (27. Oktober 2012)

Schnee ist ja schön und gut. Aber diese matschepampe motiviert mich eher zu anderen Aktivitäten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. Oktober 2012)

Schlammcatchen?


----------



## Waldgeist (27. Oktober 2012)

in Grünwettesbch liegen ca. 6 cm sehr nasser Schnee. Weiter oben dürften es noch ein paar cm mehr sein. Ich höre immer weider Äste abbrechen. Also nix Wald


----------



## matou (27. Oktober 2012)

Das heißt, man muß dort hin wo eine entsprechende Schneequalität gewährleistet ist?! 
Ok!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. Oktober 2012)

Genau das machen wir Mitte bis Ende Dezember.

La Palma.

Schneequalität: GENAU RICHTIG!


----------



## matou (27. Oktober 2012)

Weichei!!


----------



## /dev/random (27. Oktober 2012)

Zum Thema La Palma und Schnee: schaut mal den 2011er Biking-Hiking-Film ab Minute 20 an.


----------



## linnsche (28. Oktober 2012)

also wir trotzen dem Wetter und gehn heut in die Pfalz....es soll wunderschön werden, strahlender sonnenschein und im Pfälzer wald is es net so schlammig wie bei uns


----------



## Rynn94 (28. Oktober 2012)

Welcher Schnee? Ist doch schönes Wetter heute.

Edit: Ich nehm alles zurück


----------



## linnsche (29. Oktober 2012)

also in der Pfalz wars noch krasser:






aber geil wars


----------



## MikeYankee (29. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 
komme gerade vom Wattkopf.
Sehr viel abgebrochene Äste.
Aufpassen!
Der PanoramaTrail ist sogar durch ganze umgefallene und abgebrochene Bäume blockiert, vor Allem im oberen Teil. Man kommt aber durch. 
Die Treppenstufen runter zur Kaisereiche sind kein Problem.
Morgen abend mal schauen wie die restlichen Abfahrten aussehen.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linnsche (29. Oktober 2012)

MikeYankee schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> komme gerade vom Wattkopf.
> Sehr viel abgebrochene Äste.
> Aufpassen!
> ...



Hedge hats mir gesagt...ich will am Mi + Do auch hoch....mal schaun wies bis dahin aussieht...... danke dir!


----------



## MikeYankee (29. Oktober 2012)

Noch zwei Fotos von heute.
Gut getarnt!


----------



## Rasender Robert (30. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

nach längerer Pause würde ich heute abend gerne ein Runde fahren. Abfahrt wie immer 19:30 WWB, wer ist dabei?

Robert


----------



## Mazz0r (30. Oktober 2012)

Hey ich wär vielleicht dabei (falls ich früh genug aus der Uni wegkomme), war aber 2 
Wochen krank und muss die Sache daher etwas langsam angehen.


----------



## Rasender Robert (30. Oktober 2012)

Gegen ein gemütliches Tempo habe ich nichts ... ich hatte selbst 5 Wochen Zwangspause.

Robert


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (30. Oktober 2012)

Bin 19:30 WWB und werde als alter Sack natürlich auch eure Rekonvaleszenz Rücksicht nehmen.


----------



## Mazz0r (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin 19:50  Uhr Hedwig, falls ihr da vorbeikommt.
Wenn nicht sieht man sich vielleicht unterwegs.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (30. Oktober 2012)

Ja. 19:50 dort.


----------



## Rynn94 (31. Oktober 2012)

Hat morgen jemand Lust auf ne Tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (31. Oktober 2012)

12C, keine Sonne, gute Chance auf Regen.

Nope.


----------



## Rynn94 (31. Oktober 2012)

Wie siehts heute aus? Hat jemand ab halb 5 Zeit?


----------



## linnsche (31. Oktober 2012)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> 12C, keine Sonne, gute Chance auf Regen.
> 
> Nope.



also ich finde es sieht doch ganz gut aus.....

wir gehen um 11uhr...also wir treffen uns um 11uhr an der Hütte bei den wildschweinen....vielleicht kann uns ja jemand mal n bissl die gegend zeigen..wir fahren immer querbeet


----------



## Rynn94 (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde morgen mitkommen. Meinst du die Hütte am SMDH?


----------



## linnsche (31. Oktober 2012)

AugustBurnsRed schrieb:


> Ich würde morgen mitkommen. Meinst du die Hütte am SMDH?



ja genau. also bei den wildschweinen direkt. sind zu zweit morgen und ich kenn mich halt echt ne so aus. Haben beide n Hardtail. 

Dann bis morgen


----------



## philka1984 (1. November 2012)

Hey Kinners ich wär auch dabei.... wenns nich grade Katzen hagelt ...
;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linnsche (1. November 2012)

wäre doch mal was ganz spannendes oder?


----------



## mazola01 (1. November 2012)

Wollt ihr paar Abfahrten machen oder eher ne Tour?


----------



## linnsche (1. November 2012)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Wollt ihr paar Abfahrten machen oder eher ne Tour?



kein plan.....mir wäre es egal..ich hab zeit....aber glaub Andy will nur 2-3h fahren (mit Anfahrt)....schau ma mal....


----------



## Rynn94 (1. November 2012)

Ich hätte schon Lust auf ein paar Abfahrten  Hab den ganzen tag Zeit.


----------



## linnsche (1. November 2012)

ich auch  auch wenn ich sicherlich nicht so hardcore schnell unterwegs sein werde 

also bis später an alle die mitgehen


----------



## philka1984 (1. November 2012)

Ich hätte vorgeschlagen, auf die Schwanner Warte zu fahren ..     die Trails sind doch nach dem Wetter sowieso nur eine einzige Matschpampe... bin also eher für ne Tour ..das Tempo is mir wurscht


----------



## linnsche (1. November 2012)

wir treffen uns jetz einfach mal und dann gucken wir.....


----------



## Rynn94 (1. November 2012)

Wir kommen vllt etwas zu spät


----------



## Eike. (1. November 2012)

Wenn du jetzt noch zu hause bist ganz sicher  Von Karlsruhe zum Wildschweingehege in 15 Minuten dürfte selbst bei freier Wahl des Fortbewegungsmittels eine Herausforderung werden


----------



## linnsche (1. November 2012)

danke an euch 2 für die geniale Tour und das "beibringen" von vielen Dingen  

den Track bekommt ihr per PN. Haben die 1000er geknackt 

grad regnet es übelst..haben echt glück gehabt 

Grüßle Linny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mazola01 (1. November 2012)

Respekt an euch 2. Hat Super geklappt  war richtig gut...

Gruß Steffen


----------



## andymtb (1. November 2012)

Jow, hat echt Spass gemacht, vielen Dank an euch!

Gerne wieder


----------



## Rynn94 (1. November 2012)

War echt klasse heute, abgesehen davon dass ich besser nicht mehr "Guide" spielen sollte. Das überlasse ich lieber den anderen eingefleischten Wattkopfbikern 
  @Eike.: Ich stand schon unten an der Kaisereiche und hab noch auf Steffen gewartet.


----------



## robertj (4. November 2012)

Montag Nightride?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. November 2012)

Nabend,

wenn die Welt da nicht gerade untergeht, bin ich dabei.

19:30 WWB
19:45 hier für RobJ
und 19:50 wie immer Hedwigquelle


----------



## Rynn94 (5. November 2012)

Wäre jemand bei ner Tour am Mittwoch dabei?


----------



## linnsche (5. November 2012)

kann leider net unter der Woche...ich wäre am SA/So wieder am STart


----------



## Rasender Robert (6. November 2012)

Hallo,

Hat jemand heute abend Lust/Zeit für eine Tour? Wenigstens von oben sollte es trocken bleiben.

Abfahrt wäre 19:30 WWB.

Robert

EDIT: Mangels Beteiligung bleibe ich dann auch zuhause, vielleicht passt es in den nächsten Tagen besser.


----------



## radnarr (6. November 2012)

Nach längerer Erkältung steige ich jetzt auch mal wieder auf's Rad.

Der wöchentliche Nightride ist inzwischen auf Montag verschoben?

Möchte eigentlich jetzt/heute was fahren. Dachte eher an was Flaches, zum Einpegeln: große Runde durch den Hardtwald, oder so. Gibt da ja auch einige Trails 

Aber WWB 19.30 Uhr wäre auch denkbar, weiß nur nicht, wie viel ich heute mit Steigung schaffe bzw. schaffen will.
Vielleicht meldet sich ja innerhalb der nächsten 15-30 Minuten jemand ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. November 2012)

Montag. Noe. Das war nur die Idee für gestern. Wegen der Gefahr zu ersaufen, aber dann doch bleiben gelassen. 

http://www.doodle.com/tkhic5cyxxzzdxmv

Da sieht es nach MI oder DO aus. Ich würde wirklich den MI bevorzugen. Wir müssen nur mal den Konsens akzeptieren.


----------



## Rasender Robert (6. November 2012)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> http://www.doodle.com/tkhic5cyxxzzdxmv
> 
> Da sieht es nach MI oder DO aus. Ich würde wirklich den MI bevorzugen. Wir müssen nur mal den Konsens akzeptieren.



Dann machen wir doch morgen gleich den Anfang. 19:30 an der WWB, wer ist dabei?

Robert


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. November 2012)

Naja, könnte von oben trocken bleiben. Melde mich mal an.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. November 2012)

Sitzt auch wer donnerstags aufs Rad? Ich würd ne Runde über den Wattkopf drehen, und die üblichen Verdächtigen besuchen.

Wenn wer mitfährt vielleicht auch rüber zum toten Mann.


----------



## Maddin92 (7. November 2012)

Wenn die Akku-Reparatur erfolgreich ist, bin ich nachher auch am Start!


----------



## linnsche (7. November 2012)

Falls es schön is, jemand bock am So ne Tour zu machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rynn94 (8. November 2012)

Schön wirds wahrscheinlich leider nicht, aber ich würde trotzdem gerne fahren.


----------



## mazola01 (8. November 2012)

Ich würde ev. fahren... Allerdings recht früh...muss noch auf'n Geburtstag. Mal das Wetter abwarten.


----------



## Rynn94 (9. November 2012)

Was heißt für dich früh?


----------



## mazola01 (9. November 2012)

10 Uhr


----------



## linnsche (9. November 2012)

haha genial  also ich wäre dabei! voraussetzung: es soll NICHT dauerregnen! davon hab ich erstmal genug beim biken


----------



## vitaminc (10. November 2012)

Bislang sieht es für Sonntag nach Dauerplörre aus.


----------



## linnsche (10. November 2012)

jaaa  total ätzend....werde wohl doch nur laufen gehn heue und morgen..hat ja keinen sinn bei der sauce......


----------



## Rynn94 (11. November 2012)

Da hat sich die Wettervorhersage aber komplett geändert.
http://www.wetter.com/deutschland/karlsruhe/DE0005309.htmla

edit: So wies aussieht hat nur die Umstellung vom Datum nicht funktioniert, es gibt doch schlechtes Wetter morgen.


----------



## linnsche (11. November 2012)

jaaaa  echt ärgerlich! ich werde heut definitiv nur laufen gehn.....hoffentllich nächste Woche!!!!  will endlcih weider fahren!


----------



## mazola01 (11. November 2012)

Macht echt keinen Sinn. Dann ab ins Studio: deadlifts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rynn94 (11. November 2012)

Ich fahr wahrscheinlich trotzdem ne kleine Runde, mein Rad möchte sich unbedingt mal wieder so richtig einsauen


----------



## linnsche (11. November 2012)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Macht echt keinen Sinn. Dann ab ins Studio: deadlifts




so siehts aus...habs mir im studio gegeben...bei dem Pisswetter geh ich sicher net aufs RAd..das einsauen is das eine, aber wenn man klitschnass is find ichs nimma spaßig


----------



## robertj (11. November 2012)

Montag Nightride:

19:30 WWB
und 19:50 wie immer Hedwigquelle


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. November 2012)

Ich sag mal vorsichtig "dabei".

Wie lange geht die Runde und was ist geplant?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. November 2012)

Ich gabel dich dann am Parkplatz oder an der Hedwigquelle auf, robj?


----------



## robertj (11. November 2012)

Ich komme zur Hedwigquelle. 
Gefahren wird das übliche.


----------



## Rynn94 (11. November 2012)

Was könnt ihr eigentlich an Lampen empfehlen? Sollte nicht zu teuer sein.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. November 2012)

Bin heut um 19:50 an der Quelle. Bis später.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. November 2012)

http://www.magicshinelights.de/ MJ872 oder MJ808E. Von letzterer gibt es immer wieder Clone auf eBay etc.
Da kann man leider auch mal Pech haben (siehe Martin, Akku kaputt) oder John/Steffen (extremst spottig und sehr blau).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasender Robert (12. November 2012)

Ich bin nachher auch dabei. 19:30 WWB

Robert


----------



## hömma (12. November 2012)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> http://www.magicshinelights.de/ MJ872 oder MJ808E. Von letzterer gibt es immer wieder Clone auf eBay etc.
> Da kann man leider auch mal Pech haben (siehe Martin, Akku kaputt) oder John/Steffen (extremst spottig und sehr blau).



Von ersterer gibt es auch Klone. Sogar bei Amazon und auf den ersten Blick kaum als solche zu erkennen.


----------



## Rasender Robert (13. November 2012)

*Ankündigung: Wöchentlicher Mittwochs-Nightride in Ettlingen*


Hallo zusammen!

Wie in der Abstimmung festgestellt, passt vielen bisherige Dienstags-Nightride nicht in den Terminkalender. Deshalb werden wir von jetzt an Mittwochs auf Tour gehen. Hier sind alle Infos:

*Wann und Wo*: Wöchentlich jeden Mittwoch, beginnend am 14.11. Für die Karlsruher ist der Treffpunkt um 19:30 an der Wasserwerkbrücke, alle anderen können direkt um 19:50 zur Hedwigsquelle kommen. Wer mit dem Auto anreist, kann hier parken.

*Wo geht's lang?* Wir werden hauptsächlich die Trails am Wattkopf abfahren. Pro Tour bedeutet das, etwa 2-3 mal auf den Berg hoch und dann wieder über Trails runter. Das gibt dann eine reine Fahrzeit am Wattkopf von ca. 1,5h.

*Wer kann mit?* Grundsätzlich kann jeder mitkommen. Ihr solltet konditionell in der Lage sein, die 2-3 Auffahrten zu überstehen. Das Tempo ist gemütlich, es wird niemand abgehängt. Natürlich solltet ihr einen Helm tragen und an diesem oder am Lenker eine trailtaugliche Beleuchtung haben.

Wenn jemand mitfahren möchte, bitte hier im Forum kurz anmelden.

Viele Grüße

Robert


----------



## linnsche (13. November 2012)

Schade..Mittwoch kann ich garnicht...ich kann nur DI und DO


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. November 2012)

Ja mei. Wenn du dich halt nicht einträgst. Der Doodle war jetzt schon echt lang genug online. Siehe zwei oder drei Seiten zurück.


----------



## linnsche (13. November 2012)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ja mei. Wenn du dich halt nicht einträgst. Der Doodle war jetzt schon echt lang genug online. Siehe zwei oder drei Seiten zurück.


oh neiin das hab ich echt net gesehn  ich hatte viel stress um die ohren ud war net immer hier zu gange....mist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasender Robert (14. November 2012)

Wer ist heute abend am Start? Ich bin um 19:30 an der WWB.


----------



## Ghosty82 (14. November 2012)

Fahren heute schon um vier! Mal sehen wieviel Körner dann noch über sind! Eher wenig vermute ich!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. November 2012)

RobM, ich weiß noch nicht ob das Heute Abend bei mir was wird. Hängt auch ein wenig von den Alternativen ab, aber da hab ich noch kein Bescheid. Ich melde mich bis ca. 18:30. Das sollte ja locker reichen.


----------



## linnsche (14. November 2012)

hat wer bock am Samstag ne runde zu fahren..hab ja ne lampe die ich noch nie verwendet hab aber ich trau mich allein net..hab das noch nie gemacht nachts  wer hat die geduld mit mir nerd zu fahren?


----------



## radnarr (14. November 2012)

Also ich bin heute abend, 19:30 WWB dabei. Wahrscheinlich. Muss aber noch mein Wohlbefinden überprüfen und das erfolgreiche Flicken des Hinterrades hinter mich bringen. Sage bescheid, wenn ich doch nicht komme ...


----------



## mikekc22 (14. November 2012)

Hi, da ich (noch) Anfänger bin und mir Wattkopf erstmal zu weit ist...,
kann mir jemand sagen wie ich zu den Trails am Turmberg komme??

Finde irgendwie nur so 20 Meter Trails die mitten im Wald enden...

Kann mir jemand vlt. mal ne Wegbeschreibung ab Turmbergbahn geben??
Ich meine die Trails hier [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mMhO9NBjFk"]turmberg trail - YouTube[/nomedia]

Falls mal jemand von euch Zeit hat (bis 16 Jahre ),
dann kann er mir vlt. mal die Trails zeigen... 

(Fahre aber immo noch ein sportliches Trekkingrad, aber bald mit Crossreifen, da es eh schon vom Rahmen her Cross is, dieses hier 
http://www.brandhove.de/images/fahrrad/cross/grenada_sw.jpg
aber mit Gepäckträger immoment noch... )


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. November 2012)

Bin am Start. 19:30 WWB. Cu.


----------



## Eike. (14. November 2012)

Werde mir mühe geben. Evtl. nehme ich die Abkürzung durch den oberwald. Sage noch Bescheid ob ich zur Brücke komme.


----------



## radnarr (14. November 2012)

mikekc22 schrieb:


> Hi, da ich (noch) Anfänger bin und mir Wattkopf erstmal zu weit ist...,
> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich zu den Trails am Turmberg komme??
> 
> Finde irgendwie nur so 20 Meter Trails die mitten im Wald enden...
> ...



Hi  Mike,

also ich bin ja auch nicht gerade eine Koriephäe ... aber soweit ich weiß, war "der Turmbergtrail" einmal ... d.h. es gibt ihn nicht mehr. Überreste bzw. kurze Trailabfahrten findest du am Hang hinter dem Klettergarten. Aber für Anfänger nicht wirklich attraktiv, finde ich. Und eben sehr kurz. 

Am Wattkopf gibt es weitaus mehr Wege und Trails, von leicht bis nicht mehr so leicht. Komm' doch einfach mal mit ...


----------



## mikekc22 (14. November 2012)

Ok, danke freut mich dass ich ne Antwort bekomm. 
Aber warum gibts denn net mehr? Förster ?? Oder was...
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mMhO9NBjFk"]turmberg trail - YouTube[/nomedia] 
Das was im Video gezeigt wird würde mir schon reichen 
Aber mir ist auch aufgefallen, hinter dem Klettergarten sind noch so 50 Meter danach ist Schluss  Warum?? Gibt es einen Grund??
Sonst könnte ma die Strecke doch wieder aufbauen  oder??

Kann mir eig. nur denken, dass es Ärger mit dem Förster gab oder?

Naja, schade aufjedenfall, mir hat der Turmberg sehr gut gefallen.
(zumindest die Teilabschnitte dies noch von den Trails gibt...) .

Und Wattkopf naja is halt leider bissl weit, dürft ich aber auch schaffen. 
Und wie alt seid ihr denn im Schnitt?? Würd schon mal mit Fahrn aber dann mit 20,30 jährigen eher net..  Bin 13, aber hab auch einen gefunden, der mir paar Trails zeigt von daher..hat sich die sache eig. erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (14. November 2012)

mikekc22 schrieb:


> aber dann mit 20,30 jährigen eher net..


Das beruht gewissermaßen auf Gegenseitigkeit


----------



## Rynn94 (14. November 2012)

Aber mit mir fahrt ihr doch auch


----------



## mazola01 (15. November 2012)

Du hast auch die Beine eines 30 jährigen Powerlifters 
P.s. trag mal in den Winterpokal ein


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. November 2012)

mikekc22 schrieb:


> Würd schon mal mit Fahrn aber dann mit 20,30 jährigen eher net..  Bin 13, aber hab auch einen gefunden, der mir paar Trails zeigt von daher..hat sich die sache eig. erledigt



Wenn Du mit 13 schon so intollerant bist, hab ich Angst vor Dir wenn Du mal 18 bist. Fang blos nicht irgendwann in 2 Jahren WOW zu spielen, das nimmt dann vielleicht ein schlimmes Ende für uns alle ...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. November 2012)

Hach bin ich froh das die restliche "Jugend" wohl gerne auch mit mir (in den Augen eines 13-jährigen) Gruftie unterwegs ist.


----------



## Ghosty82 (15. November 2012)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Du hast auch die Beine eines 30 jährigen Powerlifters
> P.s. trag mal in den Winterpokal ein



Es ist einfach nur wahr!!! Lach


----------



## /dev/random (15. November 2012)

Solang ich mit meiner Karre noch einigermaßen hinter euch herkomm ist mir euer Alter egal. 

Mal was anderes: Kann mir jemand ein Krallen-Einschlagwerkzeug ausleihen?


----------



## mikekc22 (15. November 2012)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wenn Du mit 13 schon so intollerant bist, hab ich Angst vor Dir wenn Du mal 18 bist. Fang blos nicht irgendwann in 2 Jahren WOW zu spielen, das nimmt dann vielleicht ein schlimmes Ende für uns alle ...



Intollerant? 
Bin ich meiner Meinung nach nicht...
Ich fahr doch auch mit einem Trekking mit Crossreifen .
Würde auch lieber mit nem richtigen Mountainbike fahrn..

Und was hat das jetzt mit wow zu tun? 

Denkt ihr etwa "die heutige ach so bes******** Jugend hätte nichts zu tun außer vorm Computer rumzuhängen???

Soll ich euch mal aufzählen was ich die Woche über mach?

Wisst ihr eig. wieviel Arbeit es inzwischen ist auf dem Gymnasium zu sein??
Ich habe 3x die Woche Nachmittags Unterricht (8.Kl.) 
davon 2x 9 Stunden und 1x 11 Stunden...
Dazu muss ich noch Hausaufgaben trotz Nachmittagsunterricht erledigen, für Arbeiten lernen, Protokolle anfertigen und Referate vorbereiten...

Ich glaube nicht wirklich, dass ihr euch vorstellen könnt, wie es heute auf der Schule ist.

Wenn ich Nachmittags Zeit hab, geh ich entweder Bike fahrn (Ktm 65ccm/Trecking) oder treff mich mit Kumpels.

Habe also (fast) immer was zu tun 

Und nein, eig. habe ich auch nichts dagegen mit älteren Erwachsenen zu Fahrn, hab aber inzwischen selbst 2 "Mitfahrer" die mir den Wattkopf zeigen können. Außerdem seid ihr ja alle keine Anfänger mehr und da kann ich mit meinem "Trecking-Cross " nicht mithalten. 



 Schade dass ihr so eine Einstellung zur Jugend habt... 
Ich hoffe mal ihr ändert diese... 

 Ja ich weis das mit den "20-" und "30järhigen" kam etwas ähmja rüber.. 

"Hach bin ich froh das die restliche "Jugend" wohl gerne auch mit mir (in den Augen eines 13-jährigen) Gruftie unterwegs ist."

Wenn du dich für nen Gruftie hältst  na dann...
Um das nochmal klarzustellen: Ich hab absolut NIX gegen euch, vlt. fahr ich auch mal mit, aber immoment ist das nicht der optimale Zeitpunkt. (kein gescheites Rad + Anfänger  ... )


----------



## mazola01 (15. November 2012)

Ja... Du bist der einzige Gymnasiast  gell Patrick, oder hast du dein Abi gekauft? 

Wenn du noch nicht bereit bist, dann frag doch auch nicht.... Bzw lies mal den Titel. Singeltrails sind für crossmutantenbikes etwas heftig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radnarr (15. November 2012)

Nur die Ruhe ... der Mann hat von Anfang an nur nach dem Turmbergtrail gefragt, nicht nach unseren Grufti-Ausfahrten 

Aber mit einem Trekkingrad wäre es auf jeden Fall heftig, das stimmt.

Schon lustig. Ich hätte die ganze Truppe inkl. mir niemals "erwachsen" genannt. Aber da ist schon was dran ... 
Und P.S.: auch von 75jährigen hört man sowas wie "dies und das ist doch was für Ältere". Und Alt und Jung finden in jeder Generation wieder, das die jeweils anderen komplett spinnen 

Würde eventuell morgen nachmittag, so ab 16, 17 Uhr oder so, fahren. Ist noch nicht ganz sicher. Wäre jemand dabei?

*Update* Kommando zurück, werde morgen nicht fahren. Sorry für den Fehlalarm


----------



## linnsche (15. November 2012)

ach leute...lasst ihn doch..hallo? er is 13 und hat einfach noch nicht so viel erfahrung wie wir alten säcke


----------



## mazola01 (15. November 2012)

Genau deswegen !


----------



## Rynn94 (15. November 2012)

Wer wäre jetzt alles bei ner Tour am Samstag oder Sonntag dabei und hätte ne Idee wo man hinfahren könnte?


----------



## linnsche (16. November 2012)

also ich dachte sonntag wäre fest?  nun gut..also wir gehn in die pfalz......ich fänds cool wenn ihr mitgingt  dann könnten wir dort ein wenig rumheizen  je mehr desto günstiger mit dem zug und spaßiger! morgen is bei mir lauf- und studiotag..kann also net .....


----------



## Ghosty82 (16. November 2012)

Wir fahren am Mo in die Pfalz.....yeahhhh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lockenghost (17. November 2012)

Ich fahr morgen mit meinem Mitbewohner in die Pfalz auf ne gemütliche Tour. Mitfahrer herzlich willkommen. Wir wollen den Zug um 10:34 (KA HBF) nehmen.

Bis morgen vielleicht
Felix


----------



## linnsche (18. November 2012)

wir fahren um 10:07 am HBF los  vielleicht sieht man sich ja in neustadt u Umgebung


----------



## Eike. (18. November 2012)

Wie ist es euch denn mit der Streckensperrung ergangen? Mir hat es eine Zusatzrunde über die Hohe Loog gebracht.


----------



## nf805 (18. November 2012)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Genau das machen wir Mitte bis Ende Dezember.
> 
> La Palma.
> 
> Schneequalität: GENAU RICHTIG!


 @Holger: Sind vom 16.12. bis 30.12. in La Palma. Wo übernachtet Ihr denn, vielleicht können wir ja mal was zusammen fahren?


----------



## johness (19. November 2012)

entfernt...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. November 2012)

nf805 schrieb:


> @Holger: Sind vom 16.12. bis 30.12. in La Palma. Wo übernachtet Ihr denn, vielleicht können wir ja mal was zusammen fahren?


Wir sind auf der Westseite knapp unter Los LLanos. 11. - 25.12.
HandyNr kommt per eMail. Sinnvollerweise deine dann gleich zurück.


----------



## Lockenghost (19. November 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wie ist es euch denn mit der Streckensperrung ergangen? Mir hat es eine Zusatzrunde über die Hohe Loog gebracht.



Wir haben uns kurzfristig umentschieden und sind zur eufelsmühle gefahren. War absolut super


----------



## andymtb (19. November 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wie ist es euch denn mit der Streckensperrung ergangen? Mir hat es eine Zusatzrunde über die Hohe Loog gebracht.



Also wenn du dich auf die Bahn beziehst das ist zum kotzen. Über 1 1/2h von KA nach NW... incl. Busfahrt

Solange bei Kandel die Baustelle ist fahr ich nemmer mim Zug nach NW.


----------



## Eike. (19. November 2012)

Ich fahre prinzipiell nicht wenn die Züge nicht durchfahren, man weiß ja nie ob man im Bus mitgenommen wird. Deswegen hab ich es gestern auch gar nicht erst versucht. In Landau zu stranden brauch ich um die Uhrzeit wirklich nicht. Eigentlich sollte die Baustelle ja schon vor dem Wochenende fertig sein. Hier findet man übrigens die Streckenmeldungen der Bahn.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. November 2012)

Dafür warst du dann am Abend definitiv platt!  Was will man mehr.

1500hm für Dich. 1800hm für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andymtb (19. November 2012)

Ich dachte das die Baustelle weg ist, lt. Onlinefahrplan fur der RE auch durch... leider wurden wir dann am HBF eines besseren belehrt. Sonst hätt ich das auch nicht gemacht :>


----------



## linnsche (19. November 2012)

ich auch nicht *grummel*


----------



## Rynn94 (20. November 2012)

Hat jemand heute Mittag Zeit für ne Wattkopfrunde?


----------



## linnsche (20. November 2012)

Leider nie unter der Woche....höchstens zwischen Weihnachten und Silvester


----------



## Ghosty82 (20. November 2012)

Hey Patrick, hab es zu spät gesehen! Mist! Donnerstag!!!


----------



## Rasender Robert (21. November 2012)

Hallo,

Wer ist heute abend beim Nightride dabei? Ich bin wieder um 19:30 an der Wasserwerkbrücke.

Robert


----------



## radnarr (21. November 2012)

Bei mir ist wieder die Zeit nach hinten etwas knapp, und eine Reparatur steht auch noch an.

Aber wenn's gut läuft, bin ich dabei (19:30 WWB) 

Ich schreibe nochmal, falls doch nicht.


----------



## Rasender Robert (22. November 2012)

Hallo,

Am Samstag werde ich von Bühl aus auf die Hornisgrinde fahren. Der genaue Plan sieht so aus:

10:09 Abfahrt Karlsruhe Hbf von Gleis 7
Bühl - Hochkopf - Unterstmatt - Hornisgrinde - Lauf - Bühl
Rückfahrt spätestens um 16:21

Insgesamt werden das ca. 1300hm auf 40-45km. Beleuchtung für den Trail ist nicht notwendig. 

Viele Grüße 

Robert


----------



## Lockenghost (22. November 2012)

Klingt sehr geil, leider bin ich am Wochenende auf nem Turnier. Viel paß euch auf jeden Fall!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radnarr (23. November 2012)

Mist - ich wollte gerne mal mit. Aber Samstag passt doch nicht. Viel Spaß! 

Wäre eventuell für eine Ausfahrt am Sonntag zu haben, also falls da jemand was plant, gerne bescheib schreiben


----------



## Maddin92 (23. November 2012)

Ich komme mit!


----------



## linnsche (23. November 2012)

wie siehts bei euch sonntag aus? also ich bin auf jeden fall am start und der "John"(heißt du so?) auch  also...los gehts  alle die nicht krankhaft schnell die berge hochfahren, sind herzlich eingeladen :lach:


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. November 2012)

Rob und Maddin. Bin mit dabei. Falls doch noch was dazwischen kommt melde ich mich. 15 vor Abfahrt an der Anzeige. Cu.


----------



## /dev/random (23. November 2012)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Rob und Maddin. Bin mit dabei. Falls doch noch was dazwischen kommt melde ich mich. 15 vor Abfahrt an der Anzeige. Cu.


dito


----------



## Rynn94 (24. November 2012)

Möchte uns morgen noch jemand um 10 Uhr am Wattkopf begleiten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. November 2012)

Das königliche "uns". Cool!
Also ich begleite Eurer Herrlichkeit nicht. War heut genug.


----------



## Rynn94 (24. November 2012)

@Prof. Dr. YoMan : Mit "uns" meine ich natürlich Linnsche, John und Steffen


----------



## robertj (24. November 2012)

auf Wattkopf habe ich morgen nicht wirklich Lust, kommt jemand mit in die Pfalz?


----------



## andi1969 (24. November 2012)

AugustBurnsRed schrieb:


> Möchte uns morgen noch jemand um 10 Uhr am Wattkopf begleiten?



*Würd gern mitfahren wie oft und was rauf und runter??Wär nett wenn man eine Antwort bekommt*


----------



## Ghosty82 (24. November 2012)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Das königliche "uns". Cool!
> Also ich begleite Eurer Herrlichkeit nicht. War heut genug.



Hey alter Mann, alles fit im Schritt? Zuviel geradelt oder ist "uns" kein gern gesehener Ausdruck mehr?;-)) komm mal runter, hört sich ja grausam an!!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. November 2012)

Ich fands witzig "uns" zu schreiben und mit keiner Silbe zu erwähnen wer "uns" ist.

Genau so hilfreich wie dein Post letztens "Wir fahren am Montag in die Pfalz".

Wenn ihr wollt das jemand mitkommt ists vllt. ganz nett zu wissen wer denn fährt.

Entspann dich John.


----------



## mazola01 (24. November 2012)

Genauso hilfreich wie irgendwelche hm posts...  ;-)


----------



## Rynn94 (24. November 2012)

Jetzt regt euch doch mal ab. 
Holger hat schon recht, dass es nicht unbedingt ersichtlich ist, was ich mit "uns" gemeint hab. 
Ich dachte halt es wäre klar, dass ich mich auf Linsches Post von gestern beziehe.


   @andi1969 :


> Zum warmmachen erstmal den sm runter! Dann wieder hoch, Panoramaweg, Toter Mann, das Tal wieder vor, hinten wieder hoch, 2 bis 3 mal noch den sm hoch und runter! Da sollten einige hm und km drin sein! Tempo allerdings gemäßigt! Evtl einige schiebemomente....singlespeed ist nicht fürs hochfahren erfunden worden!


----------



## robertj (24. November 2012)

Treffpunkt(e)  und Startzeiten wären auch hilfreich...


----------



## /dev/random (24. November 2012)

Resultat der heutigen Tour:






Irgendwas ist ja immer.  Schön war's trotzdem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rynn94 (24. November 2012)

Ok, jetzt einfach mal deutlich, damit sich keiner beschweren kann:

Was ist geplant?: Morgen Wattkopftour

Wann?: 10 Uhr 

Wo?: Treffpunkt ist an der Hedwigsquelle

Wer kommt bis jetzt mit?: Linnsche, Mazola, Ghosty und ich

Was wird gefahren?: Die einschlägig bekannten Wattkopftrails und der Tote-Mann-Trail bei Schöllbronn. Tempo gemäßigt.

Dauer der Tour: 4h+


----------



## Endurix (24. November 2012)

Mit Powerwaden das Kettenblatt durchgelatscht? 
Reschpeckt....;-)


----------



## andi1969 (24. November 2012)

AugustBurnsRed schrieb:


> Ok, jetzt einfach mal deutlich, damit sich keiner beschweren kann:
> 
> Was ist geplant?: Morgen Wattkopftour
> 
> ...



*Schau mal das ich pünklich bin......10 Uhr an der HDQ*


----------



## andi1969 (24. November 2012)

AugustBurnsRed schrieb:


> Jetzt regt euch doch mal ab.
> Holger hat schon recht, dass es nicht unbedingt ersichtlich ist, was ich mit "uns" gemeint hab.
> Ich dachte halt es wäre klar, dass ich mich auf Linsches Post von gestern beziehe.
> 
> ...



*Gibts ne Handy Nr für den Fall das man etwas verspähtet ankommt *


----------



## Don Stefano (26. November 2012)

Wer hat mich gestern am Wattkopf gegrüßt? Kaum ist man mal 3 Jahre nicht dort, schon kennt man Niemanden mehr.


----------



## linnsche (26. November 2012)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Wer hat mich gestern am Wattkopf gegrüßt? Kaum ist man mal 3 Jahre nicht dort, schon kennt man Niemanden mehr.




wann war das?


----------



## Don Stefano (26. November 2012)

So um 1 rum an der Bank oberhalb der Hedwigsquelle. Das orange HT gibt's glaub nicht so oft in KA.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. November 2012)

Sofern der Uli (den du nicht kennst) mit seinem alten orangenen Ritchey HT unterwegs war (was mich wundert) ist der Andere der dabei war der Eike gewesen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. November 2012)

Ich glaube eher, Stefan meint sein orangenes Hardtail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. November 2012)

Assoooo! Ich kenne den Don nur auf nem "richtigem" Rad.


----------



## Eike. (27. November 2012)

Mich hätte er ja vermutlich erkannt, wenn ich es gewesen wäre. War aber wirklich viel los im Wald.


----------



## Don Stefano (27. November 2012)

Nee, das ist ja mein Problem. Ich wurde direkt mit Vornamen angesprochen, hab aber mein Gegenüber nicht erkannt. Du wüsstest es ja, wenn du mich gegrüßt hättest.

Naja, das nächste Mal springe ich sofort auf und schau mir genau an, wer mich da grüßt.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. November 2012)

Hast Du das Rad dessen gesehen, der Dich gegrüßt hat?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. November 2012)

RobJ war noch unterwegs. Wir sind mal zu viert (Don, Matou, RobJ, me) unterwegs gewesen in der Pfalz diesen Sommer.


----------



## Don Stefano (27. November 2012)

Nö, Rad habbich nicht erkannt. War glaub ne braune Schlabber-Short und weiße Knielinge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (27. November 2012)

Uärghs, wer trägt denn sowas?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. November 2012)

Also ein fashion victim.


----------



## linnsche (28. November 2012)

is doch scheiß egal was er getragen hat...hauptsache er hatte spaß....oO


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. November 2012)

Verteidigst Du einen Bekannten?


----------



## linnsche (28. November 2012)

nö  die sehen doch alle prächtig aus


----------



## andi1969 (28. November 2012)

linnsche schrieb:


> is doch scheiß egal was er getragen hat...hauptsache er hatte spaß....oO


----------



## linnsche (28. November 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


>




hihi


----------



## Don Stefano (28. November 2012)

Jetzt weiß ich's: Der Andi war's!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. November 2012)

Das hab ich auch schon die ganze Zeit vermutet


----------



## andi1969 (29. November 2012)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich's: Der Andi war's!



Nö war er nicht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasender Robert (30. November 2012)

Hallo,

Morgen haben wir (Maddin92 und ich) folgendes vor: 

13:09 mit dem Zug nach Bühl
Tour hoch zur Schwarzwaldhochstraße, dort nach Lust und Laune durch den Schnee. Abfahrt mit Beleuchtung nach Lauf.
Rückfahrt ab Bühl: geplant 20:21, je nach Anzahl der Platten auch später  

Robert


----------



## Rasender Robert (5. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

ich werde den Nightride auf morgen (Donnerstag) verschieben. Startzeit ist wie immer 19:30 WWB bzw. 19:50 Hedwigsquelle.

Robert


----------



## Maddin92 (5. Dezember 2012)

Bin dabei! 19:30 WWB!


----------



## radnarr (6. Dezember 2012)

Wie immer kurz vor knapp:

Ich bin dabei!

19.30 WWB, oder 19.15 KW-Platz für alle Oststadtler? 

... 19:12:04 ... 05 ... 06 Uhr ... ok, dann bis halb an der WWB!


----------



## shield (10. Dezember 2012)

wäre interessiert zu wissen was "WWB" bzw "KW Parkplatz" is. dann würd ich evtl auch mal zustoßen


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. Dezember 2012)

WWB


----------



## shield (10. Dezember 2012)

alles klar, danke!


----------



## Rasender Robert (11. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

die Wettervorhersage für morgen ist gut, von daher werde ich wieder einen Nightride fahren. Abfahrt ist wie immer um 19:30 an der Wasserwerkbrücke und um 19:50 an der Hedwigsquelle.

Viele Grüße

Robert


----------



## Maddin92 (11. Dezember 2012)

Bin wieder mit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rynn94 (18. Dezember 2012)

Hat jemand morgen Mittag Lust auf ne kleine Tour?


----------



## /dev/random (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann erst abends... Wo wir auch gleich beim Thema wären: Wie sieht's aus mit dem morgigen Nightride? Die Wettervorhersage ist gut. Startzeit wie immer 19:30 an der Wasserwerksbrücke, bzw. 19:50 an der Hedwigsquelle.
Wer ist dabei?

Philipp


----------



## Maddin92 (19. Dezember 2012)

Komme mit! 19:30 WWB.


----------



## Endurix (21. Dezember 2012)

Moin! 

Morgen Vormittag soll es (zumindest) nicht regnen. Daher wollte ich mich auf dem Wattkopf tummeln, vielleicht auch weiter, z.B. Toter Mann. Fahrzeit ca. 3 h. Fahre so gegen 9:30 in Rüppurr los und bin etwa gegen 9:50 an der HWQ.

Falls also jemand Lust hat.....


----------



## Endurix (22. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir wird's etwas später.


----------



## Endurix (26. Dezember 2012)

Für (relativ) frühe kurzentschlossene Vögel, die nachmittags auch noch Familienprogramm haben: Fahre um 9:30 los und bin 9:50 an der Hedwigsquelle. Wer Lust hat, 2 - 3 auf den Wattkopf zu fahren: Bitte kurz melden.

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lockenghost (30. Dezember 2012)

Für Last-Minute-Fahrer:

Ich würde den letzten Sonntag im Jahr 2012 gerne für eine kleine Pfalz-Tour nutzen. Da die Zugfahrt alleine doch ein bisschen langweilig ist, würde ich mich über Mitfahrer freuen. Tempo, Höhenmeter und Einkehrfrequenz (was um die Jahreszeit wohl eher schwierig wird) bin ich vollkommen flexibel, kann spontan angepasst werden.

Würde mich über spontane Mitfahrer freuen, die mit mir um 11:34 am Hauptbahnhof abfahren (oder später zusteigen)

Gruß
Felix


----------



## linnsche (30. Dezember 2012)

ich werde ne weile pausieren bis mein rad wieder topfit is.....hab keine lust mit gerissenem schaltzug oder sonstwas auf die fresse zu fliegen :lach:


----------



## Lockenghost (30. Dezember 2012)

leider ist meine Erkältung wieder zurück, daher ist Biken heute wahrscheinlich nicht das vernünftigste...


----------



## LittleBoomer (30. Dezember 2012)

Biken hatte noch nie auch nur ansatzweise etwas mit Vernunft zu tun 

Gute Besserung...

Grüße und guten Rutsch an alle...

LittleBoomer


----------



## black soul (31. Dezember 2012)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Biken hatte noch nie auch nur ansatzweise etwas mit Vernunft zu tun
> 
> Gute Besserung...
> 
> ...



da hast du wohl recht, gruss an dich + familie


----------



## Rasender Robert (1. Januar 2013)

Hallo!

Wer ist morgen beim ersten Nightride im neuen Jahr dabei? Ich werde wie immer um 19:30 an der WWB starten.

Robert


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (2. Januar 2013)

Nee, inkompatible Temperaturen.


----------



## /dev/random (2. Januar 2013)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Rasender Robert (2. Januar 2013)

Mangels Beteiligung lasse ich den heutigen Nightride ausfallen. Vielleicht klappt es ja im Laufe der Woche oder am Wochenende einmal.

Viele Grüße

Robert


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (2. Januar 2013)

Du hast mitbekommen das Phillip mit geht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasender Robert (2. Januar 2013)

Oh, das habe ich wohl übersehen. Du hast deinen Post wohl im selben Moment verfasst wie ich meinen.

Naja, jetzt ist es auch zu spät, ich war gerade eine Runde joggen. Ich hoffe, du hast nicht in der Kälte auf mich gewartet.

Robert


----------



## /dev/random (2. Januar 2013)

Ich war an der Brücke und hab mich gewundert daß niemand da war... Naja, das hab ich davon wenn ich mich so kurzfristig melde. 

Ich fahre wohl morgen nachmittag/abend eine Runde. Wie sieht's aus?

Philipp


----------



## Rasender Robert (5. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

Ich mochte morgen mal wieder eine Tour fahren, die nicht unbedingt über der Wattkopf geht. Am liebsten ware mir die Pfalz.

Das Wetter soll zwar ziemlich grau werden, aber wenigstens von oben soll es trocken bleiben. Um keine Lampe zu benötigen, werde ich schon relativ früh losfahren, am liebsten mit der Bahn um 08:34.

Wer ist dabei?

Robert


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. Januar 2013)

Ich würde ja echt gerne, aber meiner Gesundheit würde ich damit keinen Gefallen tun. Von Rotznase über geschwenkt zu schmerzhaftem Husten. Dummer Tausch. Viel Spaß und ich hoffe du findest Mitfahrer.

Ihr könnt mir einen Gefallen tun und für mich abstimmen.


----------



## Lockenghost (5. Januar 2013)

Jau, ich bin dabei!


----------



## Rynn94 (5. Januar 2013)

Ich würde morgen vllt. auch mitkommen.

Edit: Ich komm sicher mit, aber ich komme direkt mit dem Auto dorthin. Wo wäre es am geschicktesten, sich zu treffen und wann?


----------



## Rasender Robert (5. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

dann machen wir das morgen am besten so: Alle, die mit dem Zug fahren, treffen sich um 08:25 unter der Anzeigetafel im Hauptbahnhof. Da wir (Lockenghost und ich) beide Fahrkarten haben, sollte das zeitlich ausreichen.

 @AugustBurnsRed: Am besten fährst du zum Kalmitparkplatz, hier ist ein Link. Unser Zug kommt um 09:37 in Maikammer an, d.h wir werden gegen 09:50 am Parkplatz sein.

Bis morgen!

Robert


----------



## Lockenghost (5. Januar 2013)

super, bis morgen!


----------



## Maddin92 (5. Januar 2013)

Ich komme auch noch mit!
Steige dann in Mühlburg in den Zug.

Bis morgen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. Januar 2013)

Würde heute Abend gegen 18.30 - 19.00 an der Quelle eine kleine Runde +- 1 1/2 Stunden drehen, wenn wer mitfährt der sich besser auskennt wie ich auch gerne zum toten Mann rüber.

Wer mit will, bitte einfach melden.

Ach ja: Lampe.


----------



## gassini (6. Januar 2013)

Hi kann man(ich) mich euch mal anschließen,wenn ihr mal eine lockere Runde fahrt?Da ich absoluter Anfänger bin und alt noch dazu kann ich vermutlich mit den jungen Wilden nicht direkt mithalten 
Ich versuche grad vom Motocross(Enduro) umzusteigen auf Rad fahren,wie ist denn so die Kleiderordnung?Nicht das ich mit Helm ankomme und ihr denkt wasn das fürn Vogel
Gruüße Marco


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. Januar 2013)

Erstmal Hallo!

Das Alter sollte jetzt mal kein Problem sein, es gibt genügend hier bei denen die Schwimmhäute schon eine Weile abgefallen sind.

Ein Helm ist clever, um genau zu sein wird keiner mit dir fahren, wenn du keinen auf hast wenn es runter geht.

Der Rad sieht nach Runterfahrfraktion aus. Was stellst du dir denn vor?


----------



## linnsche (7. Januar 2013)

Ohne Helm nix los  

und es gibt hier genug die gerne neue dabei haben ;-) einfach mal mitfahren. Es wird auf jede/n Rücksicht genommen!!


----------



## gassini (7. Januar 2013)

Ok das ist ja schonmal nett,ich kenne das nur vom MX das da manche daher kommen wie ein Werksfahrer.Da wird schonmal das Augenmerk drauf gerichtet,was der so kann.
Gekauft habe ich das rad wie vermuten lässt überwiegend bergab zu fahren,da aber die Lifte in Ka zu wünschen übrig lassen muss ich wohl oder übel auch rauf radeln,nur wollte ich keine 3 Stunden nur hochradeln.Ich radel am WE mal die HWQ hoch ob ich überhaupt oben ankomme.Das letzte Mal bin mit nem Hardtail hochgeradelt


----------



## mazola01 (8. Januar 2013)

Schönes Bike (Glory?)
Hochradeln wirst du damit nicht können. 
Musst schieben... bist aber nicht sehr viel langsamer (an den steilen Stückchen).
ca. 20min bist oben...dafür wirst du ja mit ner tollen Abfahrt belohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (8. Januar 2013)

Mit einem 32er Kettenblatt und 34er Ritzel kommt man den Wattkopf schon hoch, und das sicher schneller als zu Fuß. Für mehr "Tour" ohne Bergaufunterstützung wirds aber wohl nicht reichen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Januar 2013)

Wenns mal ne Bergab-Session am SMDH gibt, bin ich auch dabei wenns sich einrichten läßt.


----------



## mazola01 (8. Januar 2013)

Eike. schrieb:


> Mit einem 32er Kettenblatt und 34er Ritzel kommt man den Wattkopf schon hoch, und das sicher schneller als zu Fuß. Für mehr "Tour" ohne Bergaufunterstützung wirds aber wohl nicht reichen.



Hat er aber nicht... also schieben.


----------



## Eike. (8. Januar 2013)

Kann man montieren, ist gar nicht so schwer


----------



## gassini (8. Januar 2013)

@mazola
Ja ist ein Glory,mal testen mit dem hochkommen.Hatte mit dem hardtail schon Probleme mit durchdrehenden Rädern


----------



## Eike. (8. Januar 2013)

Das ist dann aber eher eine Frage der richtigen Reifen. Außer auf extrem steilen oder rutschigem Untergrund hat man mit nem Fahrrad bergauf üblicher weise keine Traktionsprobleme.


----------



## linnsche (8. Januar 2013)

ich hoffe mein rad is bald wieder "flott" dann kann ich auch wieder los  muss es halt zu meiner schwester ihrem freund birngen weil ich mich da net auskenne!


----------



## Rasender Robert (8. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

Um den Thread mal wieder zu seinem ursprünglichen Thema zurückzuführen: Morgen steht wieder der Mittwochs-Nightride auf dem Plan.

Ich von wie immer um 19:30 am der WWB. Wer ist dabei?

Robert


----------



## Maddin92 (8. Januar 2013)

Jop bin mit dabei!


----------



## Rasender Robert (9. Januar 2013)

Wetterupdate: Da für den Abend Regen vorhergesagt wird, lassen wir die Feierabendrunde ausfallen.

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radnarr (9. Januar 2013)

Schade, wäre heute dabei gewesen.

Aber scheint richtig zu sein: auf dem Radar kommt was auf uns zu ...


----------



## Maddin92 (10. Januar 2013)

Neuer Tag, neuer Nightride-Versuch: Rasender Robert und ich fahren heute 19:30 WWB.

Noch jemand mit dabei? Das Wetter macht einen besseren Eindruck als gestern.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Rasender Robert (13. Januar 2013)

Für alle, die den Wattkopf auch mal wieder im Hellen sehen wollen: Maddin92 und ich treffen uns um 14:30 an der WWB für eine Tour.

Robert


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. Januar 2013)

Melde mich!

Muss mich doch auch mal wieder an das Klima hier gewöhnen. :/


----------



## Rynn94 (13. Januar 2013)

Ich würde auch mitkommen. WWB mit dem Fahrrad wird mir aber wahrscheinlich zu knapp. Ich würde mit dem Auto zur Hedwigsquelle oder Kaisereiche kommen, je nach dem was ihr bevorzugt.


----------



## Rasender Robert (13. Januar 2013)

Hedwigsquelle passt uns gut.


----------



## Rasender Robert (15. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

Wettervorhersage für morgen abend: Leichter Schneefall bei Temperaturen unter 0°C, d.h. gute Bedingungen für einen Nightride  

Wer ist dabei? Ich bin wie immer um 19:30 an der WWB.

Robert


----------



## Krustenking (15. Januar 2013)

Ich sag mal vorsichtig ja, müsste eigentlich hinhauen bei mir.

Edit: Von mir jetzt noch ein endgültiges Ja.


----------



## Maddin92 (16. Januar 2013)

Bin auch mit am Start!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krustenking (16. Januar 2013)

*******, falle wegen Defekt an der Gabel doch aus.

Edit: Gabelproblem scheinbar gelöst, fahr noch los, bekommt wahrscheinlich niemand mehr mit...vllt treffen wir uns ja noch irgendwie aufm Wattkopf


----------



## Rasender Robert (16. Januar 2013)

Schade, das mit den behobenen Problem haben wir tatsächlich nicht mehr mitbekommen. Vielleicht klappt es ka nächste Woche.

Robert


----------



## Endurix (17. Januar 2013)

@Robert und Maddin92:

Wie waren denn die Bedingungen im Wald? Fluffiger Schnee, matschig oder eher eisig/ hart gefroren?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Krustenking (17. Januar 2013)

Fluffiger Schnee, kein Matsch, kein Eis. Top zu fahren.


----------



## Maddin92 (17. Januar 2013)

Jop. Kann ich nur bestätigen.


----------



## Endurix (17. Januar 2013)

Danke für die Info. Also noch kein Spikereifen-Wetter 

Hoffentlich schaffe ich es bei den guten Bedingungen nochmal auf den Sattel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krustenking (19. Januar 2013)

Mittlerweile ists aufm Watkopf nicht mehr so prall fahrbar...Boden ist nicht gefroren es taut ein bischen und man wühlt unter dem Schnee beim Bremsen und in Kurven den glitschigen Matsch auf.
Viele Wege sind dagegen stellenweise eisig weils offenbar bei Sonnenschein taut und nachts noch gefriert.
Wenn man will kann man zwar noch ein bischen fahren, aber Trails fallen wohl aus.
Wollte heute meinen neuen Allzweckhobel einweihen, aber bei den Bedingungen war da nix mit austoben...wollte vorsichtig die Strommasten runterfahren, hat aber keinen Spaß gemacht und einmal hats mich auch in den Matsch gehauen


----------



## matou (20. Januar 2013)

Moin,
hat jemand aktuelle Infos wie weit der Eisregen ins Albtal hinein ging bzw wie es z.b. um Bad Herrenalb aussieht?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Krustenking (20. Januar 2013)

Endurix schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Also noch kein Spikereifen-Wetter
> 
> Hoffentlich schaffe ich es bei den guten Bedingungen nochmal auf den Sattel...




lol ist ja der Hammer wie das draußen aussieht, die ganze Stadt ist unter ner Eiskruste...jetzt hätt ich auch gerne Spikereifen. Ich glaub ich bestell mir direkt welche, ich würd so gerne bei diesen Bedingungen ein bischen rumcruisen.


----------



## Endurix (22. Januar 2013)

Moin,

wäre morgen, Mittwoch, jemand für einen Nightride zu haben?

Treffpunkt an der Hedwigsquelle zwischen 19 und 20 Uhr. Bei Interesse bitte melden für genauere Zeitabsprache. Außerdem fahre ich bei den derzeitigen Bedingungen nicht alleine. Wenn also keiner Zeit/Lust hat, fahre ich auch nicht.

Bis morgen?


----------



## Rasender Robert (23. Januar 2013)

Das trifft sich ja gut mit unserem Mittwochs-Nightride. Ich schlage vor, dass wir wie immer um 19:30 an der Wasserwerkbrücke und dementsprechend um 19:45-19:50 an der Hedwigsquelle los fahren.

Passt dir das so?

Robert


----------



## Endurix (23. Januar 2013)

Ja, passt sehr gut! Bin dann um 19:45 an der HWQ (komme von Rüppurr). Bin allerdings nicht gerade schnell  

Ich war nicht sicher, ob bei den Bedingungen überhaupt jemand fährt.


----------



## Maddin92 (23. Januar 2013)

Komme auch mit.


----------



## Krustenking (30. Januar 2013)

Wie sehen die Tendenzen für heute Abend aus? Ich brenne ja drauf mein neues Bike auszureiten, aber es ist doch etwas stürmisch und soll es auch bleiben und soll wieder etwas regnen...da würd ich dann doch fast eher zu Hause bleiben.


----------



## Rasender Robert (30. Januar 2013)

Mir ist das heute zu matschig und regnerisch ... ich werde heute also nicht fahren.

Robert


----------



## Endurix (30. Januar 2013)

Lust hätte ich schon, aber es wird laut Meteomedia wohl einiges an Wasser herabrieseln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Binerl (6. Februar 2013)

Sorry, wenn ich hier mal kurz off-topic etwas frage:

Würde gerne am Sonntagnachmittag mit jemandem in Pforzheim ausgehen. Nachmittags auf einen Kaffee.

Kenne mich nicht in Pforzheim aus, mein Gegenüber auch nicht. Möchte aber, dass das Cafe/Lokal ein schönes Ambiente hat, nicht zu laut ist, so dass man sich gut unterhalten kann und der Kaffee und Kuchen mundet.

Ist hier jemand aus Pforzheim und kann mir einen guten Tipp geben? Wäre sooo dankbar. 

Habe über Google das Cafe Prag gefunden, aber der Laden macht ja erst um 18 h auf und ist auch mehr Restaurant als Cafe... 

Also, schon jetzt viiielen Dank für Eure Tipps. 

Binerl


----------



## Joerg_1969 (6. Februar 2013)

Binerl schrieb:


> ...Würde gerne am Sonntagnachmittag mit jemandem in Pforzheim ausgehen. Nachmittags auf einen Kaffee.
> ...
> Möchte aber, dass das Cafe/Lokal ein schönes Ambiente hat, nicht zu laut ist, so dass man sich gut unterhalten kann und der Kaffee und Kuchen mundet.
> ...



Das Cafe Prag ist nun wirklich kein Cafe im klassischen Sinne, eher eine Kneipe/Bistro.

Den meiner Meinung nach besten Kaffee bekommt ihr im art café in der Ebersteinstraße (in der Nähe vom Cafe Prag). Wenn es aber auch noch Kuchen dazu geben soll, dann würde ich das Café Boley (oder so ähnlich) empfehlen. Das ist in der Brötzinger Fußgängerzone, ganz in der Nähe vom Stadtmuseum. In der Nähe davon ist auch das Domicil, da sitzt man auch schön.

Viel Spaß,
Jörg


----------



## Justin89J (7. Februar 2013)

Wer gerne mal eine recht harte Tour in der nähe von Offenburg fahren will, dem kann ich die hier empfehlen. Bin sie selbst schon mehrmals gefahren und muss sagen das sie mir jedes mal aufs neue viel spass bereitet. Start ist übrigens in Rammerweier.

Link: http://www.burschel.net/azeno/mountainbike-routen/27-km-Mountain-Bike-Marathon-Challenge.php


----------



## Binerl (8. Februar 2013)

Danke, Jörg. Damit kann ich etwas anfangen. 

Schöne Fasnet! 

Grüßle Binerl


----------



## Lena805 (8. Februar 2013)

Vielen Dank für den Tip.Ich freu mich so, wenn es endlich wieder ein bißchen wärmer und trockener wird...
Ich hätte noch eine Frage: auf was beziehst Du hart? Kondition oder Fahrtechnik oder beides?

Lena


----------



## Eike. (8. Februar 2013)

Wenn du La Palma mit Holger und Robert überlebt hast wird dich eine Marathonstrecke nicht schocken  Auch wenn Offenburg als eine der fahrtechnisch schwierigsten gilt und die Wolfsgrube auf den Bildern vom Rennen schon nicht schlecht aussah.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Februar 2013)

Lebst Du auch noch?


----------



## Rasender Robert (8. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

zur Abwechselung mal wieder eine Tourenankündigung: Morgen abend werden Maddin92 und ich eine Tour fahren, los geht es um 18:30 an der Wasserwerkbrücke. 

Geplant sind die üblichen Trails am Wattkopf mit ein oder zwei zusätzlichen Abfahrten (vielleicht auch mal rüber Richtung Toter Mann Trail), sodass wir etwas länger unterwegs sein werden als bei der "normalen" Wattkopfrunde.

Viele Grüße

Robert


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. Februar 2013)

Da ich am Sonntag früh raus muss bin ich nicht dabei. Wir wohl eh zu matschig sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (8. Februar 2013)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Lebst Du auch noch?



Nächste Woche wird der große Service am Enduro fertig, dann bin ich vielleicht auch mal wieder mit Bike im Wald. Dann mit nicht mehr schwänzeldem Hinterbau dank neuen Lagern und Buchsen, gewartetem Dämpfer und sauber zentrierten Laufrädern. Und diversen anderen Kleinigkeiten die einem bei so einer Fast-Komplettdemontage nach 3 Jahren intensivem, artgerechtem Auslaufs halt so auffallen.


----------



## Maddin92 (12. Februar 2013)

Morgen ist wieder Zeit für nen Nightride!

Der rasende Robert und ich fahren morgen wie immer 19:30 Uhr WWB bzw. 19:50 Uhr Hedwigsquelle.

Wer ist noch mit dabei??

Gruß

Maddin


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich mitfahre, bekomme ich dann die Garantie von euch dass ich net übermäßig dreckig werde?


----------



## Maddin92 (12. Februar 2013)

Also am Samstag war es zwar noch recht dreckig, aber an einigen Stellen war der Boden schon gefroren und wir sind auch nicht übermäßig dreckig geworden. Die letzten Nächte waren alle unter null. Also Tendenz nicht sehr dreckig werden. Den meisten Dreck gab es eh immer zwischen Karlsruhe und Hedwigsquelle.

Ein Garantie ist das aber nicht.


----------



## Rasender Robert (12. Februar 2013)

Garantie gibts keine, aber die Chancen stehen ganz gut 

Erfahrungsgemäß ist es im Wald zwischen Karlsruhe und Ettlingen am schlammigsten, und die Strecke würdest du ja auslassen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Februar 2013)

Hm, ob mich das überzeugt?

Die Standard-Runde: Serpentinen, Bismarkturm und dann SM?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasender Robert (12. Februar 2013)

Standard-Runde wie immer, also ca. 1:15h-1:30h am Wattkopf.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Februar 2013)

Soll kalt werden, morgen. D.h. der Boden wird eher hart sein. Werd wohl mitkommen. Wenn Ihr nix von mir hört, bin ich unten an der alten B3 am Parkplatz gegen 19:45.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. Februar 2013)

Rasender Robert schrieb:


> Erfahrungsgemäß ist es im Wald zwischen Karlsruhe und Ettlingen am schlammigsten, und die Strecke würdest du ja auslassen.


Nicht das ich mitfahren will, aber das ließe sich durch fahren auf der Straße beheben. Ist ein wenig weiter und halt Straße, aber vllt. die bessere Wahl.


----------



## robertj (13. Februar 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Nicht das ich mitfahren will, [...]



Weichei


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. Februar 2013)

Memo an mich selbst: Samstag Loch bohren. 

Danke Robert, hat Spaß gemacht. Und die Verhältnisse aufm Trail waren auch besser wie befürchtet.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. Februar 2013)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Memo an mich selbst: Samstag Loch bohren.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. Februar 2013)

@Prof. Dr. YoMan

Nicht in den Rahmen, nur in die Felge. Von Franz. aufgebohrt auf Auto.


----------



## Rasender Robert (16. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

morgen fahren Maddin92 und ich eine spontane Pfalz-Runde. Die genaue Strecke ist noch unklar, aber mit weniger als 1500hm ist nicht zu rechnen 

Abfahrt ist um 08:34 mit dem Zug ab Karlsruhe Hbf.

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## Krustenking (16. Februar 2013)

Mit welchen Bedingugen rechnt ihr denn, bzw. ab wie viel Meter liegt denn noch Schnee?


----------



## Rasender Robert (16. Februar 2013)

Im Tal sollte (wie hier auch) alles schneefrei sein. Auf dem Berg wird bestimmt noch etwas liegen, aber mit mehr 5cm nassem Schnee rechne ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krustenking (17. Februar 2013)

Falls ihr kein Renntempo vorlegen wollt bin ich gerade entschlossen mitzukommen (vorrausgesetzt ich komm so früh ausm Bett).
Ich nehm an die Tour startet ab Maikammer-Kirrweiler?


----------



## Rasender Robert (17. Februar 2013)

Renntempo wird es keines geben, du kannst also beruhigt mitkommen. Der Start ist in Maikammer. Falls du mit kommst, schlage ich dass wir uns um 08:25 unter der Anzeigetafel im Bahnhof treffen.

Robert


----------



## Krustenking (17. Februar 2013)

Alles klar, die Bleibettdecke ist auf die Seite gewuchtet, bis gleich.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. Februar 2013)

Ist am Mittwoch wieder jemand am Start? Könnt mir auch mal wieder vorstellen, zum toten Mann rüber zu fahren.


----------



## Rasender Robert (18. Februar 2013)

Wenn das Wetter passt werden Martin und ich wieder fahren. Den Toter Mann Trail können wir gerne fahren, falls du den Weg dorthin kennst. Ich selbst war schon ziemlich lange nicht dort und glaube nicht, dass ich den Trail im Dunkeln finde.

Robert


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. Februar 2013)

Oh - Wege finden. Das ist genau nicht meine Stärke.

Wenn sich nicht noch wer anschließt der den Weg kennt, dann bleiben wir lieber am Wattkopf. Oder hast Du noch ne andere Idee, wo hin fahren?


----------



## Eike. (18. Februar 2013)

Mal sehen. Wenn das Kleine bis dahin fertig ist bin ich vielleicht auch dabei. Aber dann nur am Wattkopf, meine Lampe funktioniert nicht mehr so zuverlässig, da will ich nicht irgendwo im Albtal im dunklen stehen. Um wieviel Uhr ist denn zur Zeit der Start?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. Februar 2013)

Wenn Du mitgehen würdest, bin ich sicher dass man sich kommitten könnten, flexibel zu sein um es Dir recht zu machen.


----------



## Eike. (18. Februar 2013)

19:30 an der Wasserwerksbrücke passt hervorragend. Ich melde mich falls der Bremsenadapter fürs Kleine oder der Gewindeschneider fürs Große rechtzeitig kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. Februar 2013)

Was ist das Kleine und was ist das Große?

Ich bin um 19:50 am Wanderparkplatz an der B3.


----------



## Eike. (19. Februar 2013)

Klein:




Groß:


----------



## Eike. (20. Februar 2013)

Der Gewindeschneider war gestern in der Post und die Anfertigung von zwei neuen seelenlosen Stahlbolzen für den Dämpfer hat erfreulich gut funktioniert.
Ich weiß zwar nicht ob ich es nach zwei Monaten überhaupt noch kann aber ich werde heute Abend um 19:30 an der Wasserwerksbrücke auftauchen


----------



## Rasender Robert (20. Februar 2013)

Martin und ich sind auch um 19:30 an der Wasserwerkbrücke. 

Bis später
Robert


----------



## Krustenking (20. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich rechtzeitig ausm Labor rauskomm bin ich heute auch dabei...ich erblick ja sogar gerade ein paar Sonnenstrahlen die evtl den Boden etwas trocknen könnten.


----------



## Waldgeist (20. Februar 2013)

Krustenking schrieb:


> ..ich erblick ja sogar gerade ein paar Sonnenstrahlen ....



Wo???????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurix (20. Februar 2013)

Ich wäre auch dabei und könnte anbieten, zum Toten Mann zu führen. War vor Kurzem erst dort und würde einen Weg über die Ettlinger Linie vorschlagen, falls Interesse besteht.
 @eike: Im Notfall könnte ich Dir eine Lampe leihen, da ich sowieso mit zwei Lampen fahre.

Ich komme dann am besten auch zu dem Parkplatz an der B3. Ist das der schräg gegenüber vom Hedwigshof an der "Waldrandecke"?

Bis später


----------



## Rasender Robert (20. Februar 2013)

Endurix schrieb:


> Ich komme dann am besten auch zu dem Parkplatz an der B3. Ist das der schräg gegenüber vom Hedwigshof an der "Waldrandecke"?



Genau der Parkplatz ist das! 

Bis gleich 
Robert


----------



## Krustenking (20. Februar 2013)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> Wo???????????



Gen Mittag erspähte ich durch das Fenster zur Westseite meines Labors in der Uni einige Lücken in der Wolkendecke durch die ein paar Sonnenstrahlen die Erdenoberfläche streichelten.


----------



## FreeHirsch (21. Februar 2013)

Moin jungs, und auch mädels 

Ich komme aus Herxheim und möchte dieses Jahr auch endlich ein paar Trials rocken, wo gibt es denn in meiner Umgebung gute Spots oder Trails? Ich würde ja gerne mit euch mitfahren, nur habe ich das Problem das ich schlecht nach Karlsruhe komme, da ich noch Schüler bin, und mein Bike nicht umbedingt das allerbeste ist (Bulls Devilzone 1).

Ich freue mich über antworten..
LG


----------



## Eike. (21. Februar 2013)

Von Herxheim brauchst du auch nicht nach Karlsruhe fahren sondern hast den Pfälzerwald fast direkt vor der Tür. Sobald es aus der Ebene die Berge hoch geht wimmelt es vor Wanderwegen.


----------



## FreeHirsch (21. Februar 2013)

Eike. schrieb:


> Von Herxheim brauchst du auch nicht nach Karlsruhe fahren sondern hast den Pfälzerwald fast direkt vor der Tür. Sobald es aus der Ebene die Berge hoch geht wimmelt es vor Wanderwegen.



Naja, das ist wahr, aber ich würde behaupten es ist ohne Auto Leichter in Region Karlsruhe zu kommen als in den Pfälzerwald


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. Februar 2013)

Von Herxheim nach Insheim sind es 5km (per Rad) und von da fährt die Bahn nach Neustadt oder (billiger) nach Maikammer.

Die Kalmit ist dann direkt vor der Tür.

Wenn das Wetter mal wieder besser sein mag und es nicht gerade wie jetzt am WE mal wieder schneit will ich endlich auch mal wieder. :/


----------



## robertj (1. März 2013)

Sonntag soll das Wetter ganz nett werden, jemand Interesse an einer Pfalzrunde?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. März 2013)

Ja! Dabei!

Samstag soll das Wetter auch ganz nett sein. Hat da vllt. jemand Lust auf eine Kleinrunde? (Maikammer, Kalmit, Hohe Loog und dann wohl heim?)


----------



## Eike. (1. März 2013)

Der Gedanke ist mir auch schon gekommen. Und heute müssten die letzten Teile für die Enduroüberholung kommen.
Mehr als eine "Kleinrunde" ist momentan eh nicht drin. Vor allem weil es für richtige Pausen zu kalt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DodoLafitte (1. März 2013)

Hi,

darf ich mich Euch anschließen? Ich hab mir über den Winter ein AllMountenduro zusammengeschraubt und die beschriebene Kleinrunde klingt nach einer guten Einfahrung für das gute Stück. 

Wie wäre denn der Ablauf? Treffen, Fahrt wie, wo, was? Ich bin derzeit (äh, eigentlich immer) nicht besonders fit und kann nicht einschätzen, ob ich nicht nur ein Bremsklotz wäre. Und weil ich relativ neu in der Gegend bin, kenne ich die Strecken auch nur ausm Internet.

Andi


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. März 2013)

Das 1. Rad? Was fährst du so? Helm, Protektoren (sind nett) vorhanden?
Ich denke wir nehmen gern jemanden mit. Samstag ist Anreise bestimmt mit der Bahn. Sonntag vllt. mit dem Auto, je nach Menge der Personen.

Kalmit, Loog sind vllt. 800hm zusammen.


----------



## DodoLafitte (1. März 2013)

Ne, ist nicht mein erstes Rad. Ich fahre täglich mit dem Rad zur Arbeit und war früher viel mit dem Rennrad unterwegs, und beides fast ausschließlich fixed. Mein erstes MTB hab ich mir vor drei Jahren angeschafft, erst ein HT, dann letztes Frühjahr ein Fully, dass ich im Winter mit neuem Rahmen und neuer Gabel aufgewertet habe. 

Ich werde bestimmt nicht vom Rad fallen. Das könnte allenfalls in steilen Spitzkehren passieren, weil ich fahrtechnisch da noch ein paar Defizite haben. Die sollen aber dieses Jahr weniger werden, deshalb würde ich gerne ein paar Kontakte mit anderen Fahrern aufbauen. 800hm sind kein Problem, es ist aber halt auch eine Frage der Geschwindigkeit, und ich bin definitiv kein Racer.

Helm, Protektoren, Luftpumpe, Werkzeug, etc., alles vorhanden.

Sonntag wäre ich nicht dabei. Bahn ist OK, Endpunkt wäre wahrscheinlich Neustadt?

Andi


----------



## Eike. (1. März 2013)

Bergauf wird es bei uns im Allgemeinen und zur Zeit im Besonderen sowieso kein Rennen. Im "schlechtesten Fall" fährt jeder sein Tempo und oben oder zwischendurch trifft man sich wieder. Meistens pendelt sich die Meute aber eh beim Tempo des Langsamsten ein und man fährt zusammen plaudernd den Berg hoch. Runter macht dann eh jeder sein Ding und spätestens an Abzweigungen werden Nachzügler eingesammelt.

Die Kalmit/Loog-Runden starten üblicherweise ab Maikammer. Von da aus geht eine bequeme Auffahrt zur Kalmit hoch. Und es ist die letzte Station im KVV-Übergangsbereich. Das heißt, wer eine KVV Netzkarte hat (zum Beispiel alle Studenten am Wochenende) kann kostenlos fahren und auch für alle anderen sind die Fahrkarten günstiger.

*Morgen (Samstag) mit dem 10:34er? Also Treffen um 10:20 an Anzeigetafel in der Halle.* Möglicher Plan: Kalmit-roter Punkt-Loog-Speierheld-Nollenkopf-Armbanduhrenweg (keuch)-blauer Punkt. Das sind dann rund 800hm und bis auf die Auffahrt zur Kalmit praktisch nur auf Trails.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. März 2013)

Es ist Frühling!

Am Start. Brauche Ticket, da kein Studi.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. März 2013)

Wann wäre dann Abfahrt am Kalmitparkplatz?


----------



## DodoLafitte (1. März 2013)

Prima, ich bin dabei, um 10:20 unter der Anzeigetafel in der Halle.


----------



## Eike. (1. März 2013)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wann wäre dann Abfahrt am Kalmitparkplatz?



Da kommen wir gegen 11:50 vorbei.


----------



## hömma (1. März 2013)

Pfalz klingt gut. Komme morgen wahrscheinlich auch mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. März 2013)

Eike. schrieb:


> Da kommen wir gegen 11:50 vorbei.



Ich geb heut Abend Bescheid, wenn ich weiß ob ich das schaffe.


----------



## radnarr (1. März 2013)

Ich hätte ebenfalls Interesse an der morgigen Pfalzrunde, bin aber im Moment anders verplant. Mal sehen, ob ich das schieben kann, sage noch bescheid.

Falls ich mitkomme, dann brauche ich ebenfalls ein Ticket.


----------



## DodoLafitte (1. März 2013)

Viele schreiben, dass sie ein Ticket brauchen. Ich brauche auch eins, hab das aber nicht geschrieben. Geht's um ein Gruppenticket?


----------



## Eike. (1. März 2013)

Also auf jeden Fall ein 5er Ticket, das lohnt schon ab 2 Leuten. Kommst du mit der Bahn Martin? Dann kannst du das ja in B-B holen.


----------



## hömma (1. März 2013)

Eike. schrieb:


> Kommst du mit der Bahn Martin?



Voraussichtlich mitm Auto. Gebe heute Abend nochmal Bescheid.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. März 2013)

Bin raus am Samstag. 

Werd am Sonntag Morgen in der Pfalz eine Runde zu familienfreundlicher Zeit drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. März 2013)

RobJ und ich werden am So auch fahren.


----------



## hömma (1. März 2013)

Also ich bin dann morgen gegen 11:50 Uhr am Kalmit-Parkplatz. Freue mich schon auf ne geschmeidige Runde...


----------



## robertj (1. März 2013)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Werd am Sonntag Morgen in der Pfalz eine Runde zu familienfreundlicher Zeit drehen.



die da wäre?


----------



## radnarr (1. März 2013)

Bin dabei! Bin also pünklich um 10.15 im Hbf unter der Anzeigetafel.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. März 2013)

So gegen sieben beim Gemüsehändler los, hoch aufs Weinbiet. Roter Punkt runter ins Bennjental, unten dann weiter zum Lambertskreuz, Kaffee, Wolkenbruchweg, Zigeunerfelsen, Gemüsehändler. Und gegen 10 wieder heim.

Ich geh davon aus, gegen 10 könnten wir uns dann treffen und kurz austauschen.


----------



## Eike. (1. März 2013)

radnarr schrieb:


> Bin dabei! Bin also pünklich um 10.15 im Hbf unter der Anzeigetafel.



Bis morgen 
Wenn noch jemand kurzfristig mitkommen will, es sind noch zwei Plätze auf dem Ticket frei. Je mehr desto günstiger.


----------



## robertj (2. März 2013)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> So gegen sieben beim Gemüsehändler los,[...] Und gegen 10 wieder heim.
> 
> Ich geh davon aus, gegen 10 könnten wir uns dann treffen und kurz austauschen.



Mir ist das so früh einfach noch zu kalt, im Sommer gerne.

Ich werde morgen gegen Mittag in Maikammer starten.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. März 2013)

robertj schrieb:


> Mir ist das so früh einfach noch zu kalt, im Sommer gerne.
> 
> Ich werde morgen gegen Mittag in Maikammer starten.



Dacht ich mir schon - kein Problem. Wenn ich morgen ein anderes Zeitfenster hätte, würde ich auch nicht so früh fahren.

Kalt? Mädchen?


----------



## robertj (2. März 2013)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Kalt? Mädchen?



Ja, wenn es gemütlich bergauf geht friere ich


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (2. März 2013)

/me muss grinsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. März 2013)

Genau das dachte ich. Du hast es echt nicht leicht.


----------



## radnarr (2. März 2013)

Merci für die schöne Ausfahrt heute ... ladet gerne mal ein paar der heldenhaften Bilder hoch


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (2. März 2013)

Danke auch!

Bilderlink kommt von Eike.

Das hier muss jetzt aber sein:




Das kleine Liteville hat endlich 'nen Freund gefunden.


----------



## Waldgeist (2. März 2013)

so was ähnliches hab ich vor Jahrzehnten gehabt, um für in die Schule und auf Schöneck zum Schulsport zu fahren. Das wear aber ohne Schaltung!!! Das war glaube ich die Marke Diamant oder ähnlich.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. März 2013)

Da es gestern so fein war. RobJ keinen Schnee mag, der Eike aber schon, fahren Eike und ich heute nochmal. Selbe Zeit an der Anzeigentafel. Weitere Mitfahrer gern gesehen. Spätestens 10:20 an der Tafel sein, sonst wird das nix mit gemeinsamem Ticket (falls nötig). Sonst im Zug.


----------



## DodoLafitte (4. März 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Danke auch!
> 
> Bilderlink kommt von Eike.
> 
> ...



Das kleine Liteville war daheim auch ganz traurig. Ich glaube es hatte sogar Tränen auf dem Oberrohr, obwohl es gesagt hat, das stimme nicht, das seien Wassertropfen von der Dusche.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. März 2013)

Es ist ertragbar warm/kalt.
Meine Form ist bescheiden und Ende März darf ich zwei Wochen auf GC Trailsurfen.
Der Schlauch im Hinterhof ist an, also darf man sich auch ein wenig einsauen.
Damit das hoch fahren ein wenig freudiger wird würde ich gerne morgen Abend nen Nightride machen und dann versuchen alle zwei Tage aufs Rad zu kommen.

Morgen jemand 19:30 WWB? Keine auch mit einem mehrfachem Serpentienentrail vom Bismarkturm für die Umsetzübefraktion.


----------



## DodoLafitte (4. März 2013)

Ich würde ja gerne, aber das kleine Liteville hat kein Licht, und ich hab auch keine Lampe, die ich mir an den Kopf schnallen könnte. Wie wäre es denn alternativ mit morgens um 7:00? Am Mittwoch?

Andi


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. März 2013)

Hmm, 7 ist eine Zeit dir für mich selten existiert. 
Könntest du heute Abend,  wenn man dir ne Lampe besorgt?
Jemand anders?
Sonst muss ich doch wirklich mal über Sport vor der Arbeit nachdenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasender Robert (5. März 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Hmm, 7 ist eine Zeit dir für mich selten existiert.
> Könntest du heute Abend,  wenn man dir ne Lampe besorgt?
> Jemand anders?
> Sonst muss ich doch wirklich mal über Sport vor der Arbeit nachdenken.



Ich würde heute abend mitkommen, 19:30 passt mir gut. 

Robert


----------



## DodoLafitte (5. März 2013)

Heute abend wird das nix mit mir. Für mich wäre halt morgens besser, oder abends früher also eher gegen 18:00 oder 18:30.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. März 2013)

18:30 würde für mich heute auch funktionieren. Das ändert halt das Problem der Lampe nicht.

Lampe billig, gut:

http://www.magicshinelights.de/mj-872/ breit
http://www.magicshinelights.de/mj-880/ bisschen spottiger
http://www.magicshinelights.de/mj-808-e/ klassisch

Bei eBay in rauen Mengen ähnliches, taugliches auch aus der EU in günstig.

Die U Varianten sind vor allem weisser/blauer, dass bring einem nix.

Rasender: Gerne. Mal schauen ob Andi noch zu einer Lampe kommt, irgend woher.


----------



## Lockenghost (5. März 2013)

Wenn alles gut läuft, wird meine Lampe heute Abend fertig, dann müssen noch die Akkus kommen und nächste Woche bin ich wieder am Start


----------



## Maddin92 (5. März 2013)

Aller Voraussicht nach bin ich auch dabei, aber vor 19:30 geht es nicht beim mir. Ich melde mich nochmal.


----------



## DodoLafitte (5. März 2013)

Heute wird es dann nichts mit mir. Wenn ich dann eine Lampe habe, bin ich aber dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (5. März 2013)

Gerade im SchnÃ¤ppchenjÃ¤gerthread gesehen: Helm-/Lenker-ChinabÃ¶ller vom deutschen HÃ¤ndler fÃ¼r 30â¬: http://www.meinpaket.de/de/87961114...d-lampe-stirn--kopflampe-akku/highlights.html mit Gutschein _OHA1CM3SCHEINWERFER_


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. März 2013)

Also 19:30 heute.


----------



## Maddin92 (5. März 2013)

Bin fest mit dabei.


----------



## radnarr (5. März 2013)

Ja, Prof, an deiner Fitness müssen wir echt noch arbeiten! 

Im Tausch gerne gegen dumme Kommentare beim Serpentinenüben 

Heute zu spät davon gelesen, aber morgen und übermorgen plane ich es mal mit ein!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. März 2013)

... Sagt jemand mit weissen Radschuhe. 
Ja, morgen könnte wieder sein. Wetter noch ok, aber vielleicht 30 min oder 1h früher.


----------



## radnarr (5. März 2013)

In weißen Radschuhen ist man einfach, ehm, viel schneller unterwegs, durch die leichte Farbe und den höheren Strahlungsdruck. Schick oder schnell, man muss Prios setzen!

Ich merke mal morgen 18.30 Uhr vor. Bin dann erst wieder abends ab ca. 17.30 online, reagiere also bis dahin nicht auf Planänderungen usw.


----------



## /dev/random (5. März 2013)

Wenn ich in dem Dreckhaufen im Keller bis morgen mein Fahrrad finde, dann bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. März 2013)

Wie stehts denn so mit der Zeit? 18:30 wäre für mich gerade so ok. 19:00 ist weniger stressig. 19:30 wenn doch noch ein paar erst da können.


----------



## Rasender Robert (6. März 2013)

Hallo, 

Ich bin heute auch wieder dabei. Zeitlich wäre mir 19:00 am liebsten, aber später ist auch kein Problem. 

Robert


----------



## /dev/random (6. März 2013)

19:00 ist OK. Bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. März 2013)

Alla, 19:00. Sollte dem Narr ja auch passen. Bis nachher.


----------



## radnarr (6. März 2013)

Passt. Bis dann, WWB.


----------



## Maddin92 (6. März 2013)

Komme auch mit.


----------



## Richi86 (7. März 2013)

Guten morgen alle zusammen!
Ich wollte nur mal fragen, ob von euch jemand gestern schon das double am smdh-start gesprungen ist? Fals ja, "funktioniert" es, oder sollte man an absprung/landung was ändern?!?
Gruss, richi


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. März 2013)

Klappt gut. Passt.


----------



## Lockenghost (7. März 2013)

sieht tatsächlich fieser aus, als es ist.


----------



## mazola01 (7. März 2013)

Der Double wurde modifiziert ( etwas höher etc.) und lässt sich jetzt noch gefahrloser springen. 
Viel Spaß


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. März 2013)

Falls wer Interesse hat:

Morgen 9 Uhr Gemüsehändler. Weinbiet - roter Punkt - Benjental - Lambertskreuz - Wolkenbruchweg - Teufelsfelsen - Lambrecht.


----------



## Richi86 (7. März 2013)

Super!! 
Freut mich das es gefällt und vorallem auch funktioniert, haha!!
Wünsch euch noch viel spass damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosty82 (7. März 2013)

Richi86 schrieb:


> mich das es gefällt und vorallem auch funktioniert, haha!!



Übrigens mal Danke fürs Bauen da oben! Hoffe Ihr macht fleißig weiter! Potenzial gibt es ja genug! Danke!!


----------



## Richi86 (7. März 2013)

Ich mach jetzt mal ne woche pause... Das ich auch mal wieder aufs bike komm, haha!
Aber ich werd mich wohl stück für stück nach unten durcharbeiten... Und hoffentlich auch 1-2 neue sachen hinzimmern.


----------



## mazola01 (7. März 2013)

Respekt und danke für die Arbeit!
Super gebaut...
Gruß vom nachbarkaff


----------



## Ghosty82 (7. März 2013)

Was GROSSES wäre toll;-))


----------



## Richi86 (7. März 2013)

Aber es gibt doch n Riadgap, oder ist des zu klein ð
Sobald ich ausreichend starke/lange KanthÃ¶lzer auftreiben kann, bau ich zumindest mal den groÃen kicker im ersten Teil wieder auf


----------



## Eike. (7. März 2013)

Ghosty82 schrieb:


> Was GROSSES wäre toll;-))



Stark die dunkle Seite ist

Wenn es am SMDH oder sonstwo im Wald übertrieben wird bekommen wir die gleichen Probleme wie anderswo. Ich selber freue mich ja auch immer wieder über sinnvoll gebaute Sachen, aber bitte bleibt doch dabei naturnah zu bauen. Also Kicker über Baumstämme/Steine etc. und keine künstlichen Konstruktionen. Das ist viel auffälliger und zieht Aufmerksamkeit auf sich die keiner von uns wollen kann.
Für große Sachen gibt es Bikeparks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mazola01 (8. März 2013)

Aha...
Der Stromi ist eh schon mit der Double Geschichte auffällig... und der andere paar Meter drüben mit dem Roadgap sowieso.

Vor 5-6 Jahren sah der noch anders auch und auch da hats die Rotsocken oder Grünkittel gestört.Die letzten 2-3 Jahre war ja ruhig, obwohl stark gebaut wurde.

Meckern tuen viele.... fahren tuts jeder.

Irgendwann gibts auch ärger wegen Nightrides...


----------



## Ghosty82 (8. März 2013)

Spaß haben, der junge Skywalker will!!;-)


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. März 2013)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Die letzten 2-3 Jahre war ja ruhig, obwohl stark gebaut wurde.


Und daraus schließt du, das sich nichts tut? Den Feedback der zuletzt von einem Förster kam, hörte sich ganz anders an. Ist aber auch schon wieder ein Jahr her. Für den Wortlaut wende dich an Eike.



> Irgendwann gibts auch ärger wegen Nightrides...


Korrekt, auch das ist ein prinzipielles Problem, wobei einem der Waldbesitzer aktuell ein Betreten des Waldes Nachts nicht verbieten kann.

Ich sagt immer:
"Erst wenn der letzte Trail geschaped ist werdet Ihr merken, dass man mit einer Schaufel keinen neuen Wald bauen kann."

Mit "Ihr" spreche ich auch mich an.
Es muss nicht immer so gut ausgehen wie beim neuen Waldgesetz in Hessen. Ich traue den Grünen hier in BW in der Hinsicht noch mehr Mist zu als Schwarz/Gelb zuvor.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. März 2013)

Ghosty82 schrieb:


> Spaß haben, der junge Skywalker will!!;-)



Bikepark? Oder soll jeder Wald zu einem werden?

Ich kann den Wunsch nach mehr Spaß gerne verstehen und freue mich selber über neue Kicker, aber auch die andere Seite verschwindet nicht deswegen?


----------



## mazola01 (8. März 2013)

Ruhig bleiben. Es geht darum eine bereits vorhandene Linie zu verbessern/ erneuern. 
Entweder , oder.... Einfach nur sagen ich finds auch toll aber man sollte nicht ist mimimimi. 
Was soll der Förster auch sagen? 
Toll baut drauf los? DARF er garnicht.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. März 2013)

Ob eine Linie kleine Kicker oder große Double enthält ist immer noch ein entscheidender Unterschied. Nämlich die der Unfallgefahr.
Haften tut (inzwischen abgemildert) vor allem der Waldeigentümer.
Aber ja, ein Unfall kann auch schon an kleinem Zeugs passieren.


----------



## mazola01 (8. März 2013)

Ok... Wiederspruch?


----------



## Ghosty82 (8. März 2013)

Wow! Wollte eigentlich nur DANKE fürs bauen sagen!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. März 2013)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Ok... Wiederspruch?


Wie meinen?


----------



## vitaminc (8. März 2013)

Der SMDH, wie auch die anderen Trails, werden allerhöchstens geduldet und können jederzeit per Gesetz/Schild für Biker ausdrücklich gesperrt werden, mal von der 2 Meter Regel abgesehen. Die Stadt weiter herauszufordern halte ich für keine sonderlich gute Idee. Der Förster ist nicht blind, der kennt seinen Wald, der kennt die Wege, der sieht Veränderungen...

Genauso kann ich euch gut verstehen, dass der Wunsch vorhanden ist, für mehr Spass am Wattkopf zu sorgen, aber die möglichen Auswirkungen sollte man immer im Hinterkopf behalten. Ihr schadet nicht nur euch selbst, sondern allen anderen Bikern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richi86 (8. März 2013)

Oooooh ghosty, was hast du da nur losgetreten ð!


----------



## Eike. (8. März 2013)

Ich sag ja nicht, hört auf und reißt alles ab. Wer etwas im öffentlichen Wald baut sollte aber bitte im Blick behalten, dass es nicht erlaubt ist und Rücksicht auf die Natur und andere Waldnutzer nehmen.
So wie es im Moment ist (kenne nur den SMDH und nicht den weiter hinten) finde ich es ok. Nur sobald die Dinger zu groß werden, und mit dem dadurch steigenden Verletzungsrisiko, sieht sich der Waldbetreiber, Förster, oder wer da auch zuständig ist, eher gezwungen einzugreifen.
Also Maßhalten und mit dem vorhandenen Arbeiten. Insbesondere bitte keine neuen Wege anlegen. Das ist es was nach meiner Erfahrung die Förster am meisten auf die Palme bringt, und das kann ich sogar nachvollziehen.


----------



## mazola01 (8. März 2013)

Glaube nicht dass ein Förster z.b. den oberen Double als ungefährlich anssieht. Ist ja für nen Nicht-Enduristen/Freerider/Downhiller auch etwas grosses.

Nicht nur wer da baut... sondern auch wer da fährt (beides Illegal) sollte auf die Natur acht geben. Ich behaupte das die Nightrides mehr störend auf die Umwelt wirken, als die 3% Trailfläche aufm Wattkopf. Tagsüber waren schon immer Menschen im Wald... NAchts mit fetter Beleuchtung eher wenige.
Wirkt bestimmt etwas verstörend auf ein Reh oder Keiler.

Wie schon gesagt... es geht ja ums optimieren... und da kann man sich ja an der vorhandenen Linie austoben.
Mit " was Großem" war sowas wie der Kicker im zweiten Abschnitt gemeint. Der ist zusammengefallen oder wurde zerstört. 

P.s. : Als Umweltmanagementbeauftragter  finde ich es toll das kein/wenig Müll im Wald landet...


----------



## Stricherjunge (8. März 2013)

Wenn jemand von euch Bock hat sich trailbautechnisch offiziell zu engagieren kann er sich an mich wenden. Aktuell gibt es Bestrebungen auf fast allen Seiten eine legale Strecke zu bauen.


----------



## LittleBoomer (8. März 2013)

Mein Argument: 
Wir MTBler können im Wald gar nicht soviel kaputt machen, wie der geplante Bau der 3-5 Windräder und der dafür vorgesehen Abholzung von ca. 35.000 qm Wald.

;-))


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. März 2013)

Vollkommen richtig, auch wenn mir die Windräder 1000 mal lieber sind als ein Atom- oder Kohlekraftwerk.

Aber dummerweise zählt nicht, was Dir lieber ist.

Wenn es Stunk gibt, die roten Hinweisschilder an den Bäumen hängen und im Zweifel auch mal kontrolliert oder regelmäßig abgerissen wird oder richtig verbarrikadiert hat niemand was davon.


----------



## linnsche (8. März 2013)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Glaube nicht dass ein Förster z.b. den oberen Double als ungefährlich anssieht. Ist ja für nen Nicht-Enduristen/Freerider/Downhiller auch etwas grosses.
> 
> Nicht nur wer da baut... sondern auch wer da fährt (beides Illegal) sollte auf die Natur acht geben. Ich behaupte das die Nightrides mehr störend auf die Umwelt wirken, als die 3% Trailfläche aufm Wattkopf. Tagsüber waren schon immer Menschen im Wald... NAchts mit fetter Beleuchtung eher wenige.
> Wirkt bestimmt etwas verstörend auf ein Reh oder Keiler.
> ...



muss ich zustimmen....diese nightrides sind definitiv schlimmer als tagsüber rumzufahren.....und die trials die da sind find ich super. klar kann mans immer übertreiben und waghalsige neue trails find ich auch ehrlich gesagt unnötig..wer richitg dh fahrne will soll in den Bikepark etc....aber genauso krank find ich dass immer öfter drähte gespannt werden o.Ä. um die Biker "platt" zu machen.....da hört der spaß echt auf.....


----------



## Rynn94 (8. März 2013)

Ist der "hintere" Trail eigentlich immer noch blockiert?


----------



## vitaminc (8. März 2013)

Die Frage die sich mich stellt, wie viele Biker tatsächlich nachts mit Ihrem MTB im Wald unterwegs sind. Solange das ganze nicht Überhand nimmt, ist das sicher noch zu tolerieren. Wenn das mal ausartet werden wir durchaus mit dem nächsten Gesetz konfrontiert 

Ich bin mit meinem Rad mehr oder weniger ein Fremdling im Wald, und genauso versuche ich mich auch zu verhalten, d.h. rücksichtsvoll, tolerant und dankbar dafür, dass es Berg & Wald gibt. Wenn es jeder so tun würde müsste man nicht alles per Gesetz regeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /dev/random (8. März 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Die Frage die sich mich stellt, wie viele Biker tatsächlich nachts mit Ihrem MTB im Wald unterwegs sind.


Jetzt am Mittwoch haben wir zwei (an der Quelle) gesehen. Seit ich nachts am Wattkopf fahre, habe ich sonst nur zweimal andere Radfahrer gesehen.
Rumkrakeelende Spaziergänger, die des nächstens im Wald ihr Unwesen treiben, sind mir auch schon untergekommen. Die empfand ich als wesentlich störender...

Zum "hinteren Trail": Ich bin den bisher einmal runter; ein unbedarfter Spaziergänger, Reiter oder Radfahrer muss schon zweimal hinschauen um ihn zu sehen.

Wenn sich jeder vernünftig verhält, dann ist die "Angriffsfläche" anderen gegenüber wesentlich kleiner. 


Selbst der Forst macht derzeit Werbung mit "Mountainbikern" (siehe Anhang)... Das Plakat hängt hinter dem Forstlichen Bildungszentrum.


----------



## Eike. (8. März 2013)

Die Sache mit dem armen aufgeschreckten Wild will mir nicht so ganz einleuchten. Ein Radfahrer mit Licht ist für die Tiere optisch und teilweise akustisch schon recht früh zu bemerken. So eine Vorwarnzeit hatten sie früher bei Wölfen, Luchsen und anderen Raubtieren wohl nicht. So lange also nicht die ganze Nacht Betrieb im Wald ist (es beschränkt sich ja im allgemeinen auf 2-3 Stunden nach der Dämmerung, und auch eher die waldrandnahen gebiete) kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass dies ein übermäßiges Problem ist.

Prinzipiell unterstütze ich aber natürlich den Gedanken, nicht nur anderen Menschen gegenüber rücksichtsvoll zu handeln sondern auch der Natur und damit den Tieren im Wald. Dazu gehört auch das eigene handeln zu hinterfragen. 
Die Argumentation, andere machen noch viel mehr kaputt, zählt dabei für mich nicht. 


Wird Zeit, dass wieder Wetter zum Radfahren ist (nicht im Dunkeln sondern in der sonne). Wird alles viel zu theoretisch hier.


----------



## Ghosty82 (8. März 2013)

Richi86 schrieb:


> Oooooh ghosty, was hast du da nur losgetreten ð!



Ich Sollte einfach mal die Fresse halten!;-)


----------



## Richi86 (8. März 2013)

ððð


----------



## KaBiker612 (9. März 2013)

Hab mich heute mal bemüht den "hinteren Trail" zu finden. Leider ohne Erfolg obwohl ich mich am Wattkopf recht gut auskenne. Kann mir jemand per PN schreiben wo der Start in etwa ist? Oder ihr zeigt mir das direkt vor Ort? Danke schonmal.


----------



## black soul (11. März 2013)

Eike. schrieb:


> Die Sache mit dem armen aufgeschreckten Wild will mir nicht so ganz einleuchten. Ein Radfahrer mit Licht ist für die Tiere optisch und teilweise akustisch schon recht früh zu bemerken. So eine Vorwarnzeit hatten sie früher bei Wölfen, Luchsen und anderen Raubtieren wohl nicht. So lange also nicht die ganze Nacht Betrieb im Wald ist (es beschränkt sich ja im allgemeinen auf 2-3 Stunden nach der Dämmerung, und auch eher die waldrandnahen gebiete) kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass dies ein übermäßiges Problem ist.
> 
> Prinzipiell unterstütze ich aber natürlich den Gedanken, nicht nur anderen Menschen gegenüber rücksichtsvoll zu handeln sondern auch der Natur und damit den Tieren im Wald. Dazu gehört auch das eigene handeln zu hinterfragen.
> Die Argumentation, andere machen noch viel mehr kaputt, zählt dabei für mich nicht.
> ...


ohne gross mit zu reden,genau so ist es.
eike, guter beitrag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richi86 (11. März 2013)

Hey alle zusammen!
Wollt nur bescheid sagen das der große Kicker im 1.Abschnitt wieder steht.
Sollte aber die nächsten 2-3 tage noch nicht befahren werden!!! Danke


----------



## spunited83 (11. März 2013)

Heyhey,
jetzt packt's mich doch und ich steig mal hier mit ein.
Komme ebenfalls aus KA.
Bin hier aber nicht aufgewachsen und kenn die ganzen Hügel und Trails hier nicht wirklich.
Bin jetzt seit einem Jahr dank eines Kumpels aus Mannheim auf dem Freerider unterwegs.
Würd mich freuen hier über das Forum ein paar Kontakte zu knüpfen um mal entweder ein paar Local Runden zu drehen (z.B. SMDH, ...) oder auch gern mal nach Beerfelden, Wildbad oder Albstadt zu tingeln.
In diesem Sinne...
MfG Nob


----------



## Ghosty82 (11. März 2013)

Thx Richie....das Wetter lädt ja nicht wirklich zum biken ein von daher wird sich das Ding schön festigen! Hab am Donnerstag Nachmittag evtl Zeit, sofern Wetter mitspielt Schau ich mir es mal an! Vll sieht man sich!


----------



## Richi86 (11. März 2013)

Ich mach mittwoch nochmal 1-2 schippen drauf, dann binne donnerstag bei der Probefahrt dabei ð... Wetter?? Was fÃ¼r Wetter?? Ist doch klasse, so fÃ¤llt man weicher!!! â


----------



## Nico1996 (11. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen, wollte auch mal wieder aktiver im Forum teilnehmen und wegen dem hinteren Trail theoretisch weiss ich wo der Anfang ist bzw wenn ich vor Ort bin erkenne ich ihn bestimmt wieder also wer mal Lust hat und wenn Das Wetter mitmacht kann man sich ja mal treffen 
MfG nico


----------



## linnsche (12. März 2013)

spunited83 schrieb:


> Heyhey,
> jetzt packt's mich doch und ich steig mal hier mit ein.
> Komme ebenfalls aus KA.
> Bin hier aber nicht aufgewachsen und kenn die ganzen Hügel und Trails hier nicht wirklich.
> ...



Herzlich willkommen hier. IChbin mir sicher die Jungs nehmen dich gerne mal mit


----------



## spunited83 (12. März 2013)

linnsche schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen hier. IChbin mir sicher die Jungs nehmen dich gerne mal mit



Dann mal Hallo.... 

Ja, wär nicht schlecht ein bisschen Anschluss zu finden.
Einsame Feierabendrunden sind auf die Dauer nicht sonderlich prickelnd...
2013 darf gerne etwas geselliger werden.


----------



## Finnito (12. März 2013)

Hey Jungs und Mädels,
mich hat das MTB-fieber gepackt bin zwar erst 3-mal Trails gefahren,aber diesen Sommer soll es endlich mal los gehen.
Dafür brauche ich aber noch ein Bike.
Vlt. kennt einer von euch Jemanden (oder möchte selber) der ein wenig gebrauchtes Hardtail um die 700 loswerden möchte.
Falls nicht melde ich mich wieder wenn ich eins gefunden habe.

Gruß Finn


----------



## Endurix (13. März 2013)

Richi86 schrieb:


> Hey alle zusammen!
> Wollt nur bescheid sagen das der große Kicker im 1.Abschnitt wieder steht.
> Sollte aber die nächsten 2-3 tage noch nicht befahren werden!!! Danke


 
Danke Richi!  Und auch für die Renovierung des Doubles beim Gehege. Ich hatte Dich ja bei der Arbeit getroffen  (Braunes Canyon).

Leider kann ich frühestens am Sonntag Deine Werke testen, da ich momentan etwas "radlos" bin....


----------



## Endurix (13. März 2013)

spunited83 schrieb:


> Heyhey,
> jetzt packt's mich doch und ich steig mal hier mit ein.
> Komme ebenfalls aus KA.
> Bin hier aber nicht aufgewachsen und kenn die ganzen Hügel und Trails hier nicht wirklich.
> ...


 
Hallo Nob,

klingt super! Ich fahre nicht gerne alleine und schon gar nicht in einen Bikepark: Erstens macht's zu zweit (dritt, usw.) mehr Spaß und zweitens sollte wenigstens einer für die Heimfahrt KFZ-fahrtauglich bleiben 

Und in Albstadt war ich auch noch nicht. Also dann....

Bis bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spunited83 (13. März 2013)

Endurix schrieb:


> Hallo Nob,
> 
> klingt super! Ich fahre nicht gerne alleine und schon gar nicht in einen Bikepark: Erstens macht's zu zweit (dritt, usw.) mehr Spaß und zweitens sollte wenigstens einer für die Heimfahrt KFZ-fahrtauglich bleiben
> 
> ...



Hey Endurix,
Na bestens, dann denk ich mal wir sehen uns auf einer Runde am Wattkopf.
Mehr Trails kenn ich hier ja leider noch nicht.

Erzähl mal was über dich, gerne per PN.


----------



## Rasender Robert (14. März 2013)

Hallo, 

Heute Abend werden Martin und ich eine Tour fahren. Abfahrtszeit und Strecke wie immer, also um 19:30 an der Wasserwerkbrücke. 

Robert


----------



## Krustenking (14. März 2013)

boden sollte ja jetzt gefroren sein, war doch ordentlich kalt gestern und in der Nacht. Ich sag mal vorsichtig ich komm mit, ist aber noch nicht 100%ig


----------



## Krustenking (14. März 2013)

Ich komme mit. Muss auf Sparflamme fahren weil ich nach der letzten Tour den Akku nicht aufgeladen habe. Aber wenn ich in eurem Lich hochfahr sollte meins für runter reichen.


----------



## ms06-rider (15. März 2013)

Kann mir zufällig jemand auskunft über die Trailbedingungen am Smdh geben? Gefroren? Schnee? Eis?... Gedenke morgen n ründchen radeln zu gehn. Wäre nice


----------



## Endurix (15. März 2013)

Kann's Dir leider nicht sagen. Will morgen aber auch mal runterrollen (falls ich meine Reifen noch dicht bekomme) und Richi's Mühen würdigen.


----------



## Rasender Robert (15. März 2013)

Hallo, 

Streckenzustand von gestern abend: Gefrorener Boden und etwas Schnee, ließ sich aber sehr gut fahren. 

Morgen früh sollte noch ok sein, aber gegen Nachmittag könnte es tauen. 

Robert


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. März 2013)

Wann seid ihr morgen am SDMH?


----------



## Eike. (16. März 2013)

Morgen? Da soll es doch dauerschiffen, du bist halt ein wahrer Kerl. 
Schade, daß kleine Blaue will auch mal raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. März 2013)

Den Luxus, mich auch noch nach dem Wetterbereicht richten zu können, habe ich leider nicht.


----------



## Richi86 (17. März 2013)

Morgen alles zusammen!
Wollt mal fragen, ob jemand schon den großen Kicker im ersten Abschnitt genommen hat ?? Bin die Woche leider selber nicht dazu gekommen.


----------



## Endurix (17. März 2013)

Moin!

War gestern am SMDH. Du hat ja noch einiges mehr gemacht, sogar unten nach dem Felsdrop. Echt spitze! Danke! 

Gesprungen bin ich den Kicker noch nicht, war noch seeeehr weich. Sollte noch etwas trockener werden, sonst ist das Ding bald total zerfurcht. Eine Spur war drin.

Ist das Ding jetzt höher als vorher (vor dem Einsturz)?


----------



## Richi86 (17. März 2013)

Der nach dem Felsdrop hat jemand andres gebaut ð!
Ja der frost die letzten tage hat geholfen, aber mittwoch als ich mal nach allem geschaut hab, ist schon einer drÃ¼ber... Hat aber anscheinend auch gleichn bisschen Blut lassen mÃ¼ssen, haha ð!
Kann sein das er 4-5cm hÃ¶her ist als vorher, kann aber auch nur so wirken, weil ich in der "Landung" ein bisschen abgetragen hab!
Ich werd ihn morgen mal testen und festklopfen... Ach und vielleich ne Landung dran baun, mal schaun!


----------



## lovac (17. März 2013)

Richi86 schrieb:


> Ja der frost die letzten tage hat geholfen, aber mittwoch als ich mal nach allem geschaut hab, ist schon einer drÃ¼ber... Hat aber anscheinend auch gleichn bisschen Blut lassen mÃ¼ssen, haha ð!


Blut ist von einem Hund, der sich beim Downhillrennen mit einem Menschen an der Pfote leicht verletzt hat und sich verletzungsbedingt knapp geschlagen geben muÃte. 
Dickes Lob an Erbauer


----------



## Richi86 (17. März 2013)

Neiiiiin ð±, hoff dem kleinen gehts gut ?!
Bist du mim enduro, oderm DHerrunter?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lovac (18. März 2013)

Momentan fahre ich AM, demnächst steige ich auf Enduro um .


----------



## Bollibu (18. März 2013)

Moin ihr lieben. 

Hab grade die letzten Seiten des Threads ein bisschen überflogen und feier ziemlich das es jetzt wieder mehr ums Rollen als ums Reden geht .

Bin auch ein relativer Neuling hier, und immer für Touren zu haben, darf auch gerne n bisschen Endurolastiger sein sobald mein Bock wieder fit ist.

War gestern auch am SM Trail, wirklich fette Arbeit Richie. Den Kicker im ersten Teil konnte ich leider nicht nehmen weil meine Schalte blöd gemacht hat. Musste mich daher auf die kleineren / die Sachen beschränken auf die man mit Knallgas anrollen kann.

Abgesehen davon das es die Schlammschlacht des Jahrhunderts war wars ziemlich fett.

Hoffe ich darf den / die eine oder andere bald auf zwei Rädern kennen lernen 

lg, Bollibu 

p.s : Fahre n Ghost Northshore 800 FR, alter Rahmen von 08 oder so. Geht auch rauf aber besser runter


----------



## radonvuja (18. März 2013)

Sammy ist noch krankgeschrieben..

Danke Richi86 !!


----------



## KaBiker612 (20. März 2013)

War heute am SMDH unterwegs. Die neu aufgebauten kicker sind alle ziemlich gut geworden. Den großen Kicker bin ich auch gesprungen obwohl noch zwei Stämme drüber lagen.  Die Landung ist für meinen Geschmack etwas zu nah am Kicker dran. Aber sonsten machts echt Spaß.


----------



## Richi86 (20. März 2013)

Was, trotz "X" ð¨, wenn das der FÃ¶rster gesehn hÃ¤tt, hahaha!
Ja hab mir auch erst Ã¼berlegt ob se weiter weg soll, aber ich hab IOVACs landespuren genommen und noch 10cm nach hinten... Damits auch denen reicht die net so schnell drÃ¼ber wollen ð... Fals die mehrheit aber fÃ¼r weiter weg ist, kann man das natÃ¼rlich machn ð


----------



## Ghosty82 (20. März 2013)

Morgen würden wir(mazola, August Burns und ich) zum shapen hoch! Ca 16 Uhr....;-))


----------



## Richi86 (20. März 2013)

Da bin ich leider in der spätschicht... Wart ihr das im unterem Teil vom 2.Abschnitt??


----------



## mazola01 (20. März 2013)

Baumstumpf? Ja...wird etwas entschärft


----------



## Ghosty82 (20. März 2013)

Ist Bissl steil! Aber wir bessern uns!


----------



## Richi86 (20. März 2013)

Solln wir vielleicht hierher wechseln, damit wir den touren-thread net überschwämmen?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=507971&page=2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasender Robert (21. März 2013)

Hallo, 

Da die Wetteraussichten für morgen recht gut sind, werde ich in die Pfalz fahren. Falls zufälligerweise noch jemand frei hat, und mitfahren möchte, würde ich mich freuen. 

Die geplante Abfahrt ist um 09:07 mit dem RE nach Neustadt. Die genaue Route habe ich mir noch nicht ausgedacht, aber 1500-2000 Höhenmeter sind schon geplant. 

Viele Grüße 
Robert


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. März 2013)

Rasender Robert schrieb:


> aber 1500-2000 Höhenmeter sind schon geplant.



Da wirst du ja massiv Mitfahrer bekommen mit dem Programm zu Saisonstart.


----------



## Rasender Robert (21. März 2013)

Naja, die Ankündigung hier war auch mehr der Vollständigkeit halber ;-) 

Es freut mich natürlich, falls jemand mitkommt, aber ich gehe mal nicht davon aus.


----------



## radnarr (23. März 2013)

Fahre gleich mal los Richtung Parkplatz Kaisereiche. Werden zwischen Parkplatz und Turm den Trail ein paar mal hoch und runter machen.

Umsetzen üben! 

Dürfte da so zwischen 14 und 15.30 zugange sein. 

Falls jemand mit üben will ... gerne ...


----------



## Eike. (24. März 2013)

Last-minute Meldungen bringen zwar nie was aber den Versuch ist es trotzdem wert: ich starte um 13:30 in der Oststadt beim kleinen Rewe zum Wattkopf.


----------



## Endurix (24. März 2013)

Hallo Eike!

Last-Minute Meldungen sind top! Gerade samstags oder sonntags um diese Uhrzeit  entscheidet sich bei mir, ob ich es aufs Rad schaffe oder nicht. Heute wäre ich gerne mitgefahren. Leider habe ich ne miese Erkältung und daher läuft nichts außer die Nase :-(

Aber prinzipiell: Last Minute läuft! 

Schöne Grüße, 
Jan


----------



## Matze-Lambo (24. März 2013)

Servus,
ich bin neu hier und Suche paar Jungs/Mädels mit denen man ab und an mal eine Runde drehen kann.
Egal, ob RR, DH, Enduro oder Pumptrack....

cheers Matt


----------



## Stricherjunge (24. März 2013)

Moin,
wegen Pumptrack folge mal den Links in meiner Signatur. Leider ist wetterbedingt noch nicht wirklich was los.


----------



## Rasender Robert (26. März 2013)

Hallo, 

Wer ist morgen abend bei der Feierabendrunde dabei? Ich werde wie immer um 19:30 an der Wasserwerkbrücke starten. 

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasender Robert (27. März 2013)

Da sich der Andrang bis jetzt in Grenzen hält: Falls sich bis 14:30 hier keiner mehr meldet, werde ich ich den Nightride heute abend ausfallen lassen und schon früher fahren.

Robert

Edit: Ich fahre jetzt los und schaue mal, ob ich die Trails auch im Hellen noch finde


----------



## Ghosty82 (29. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen, scheint als würde es einem wieder nicht passen das wir MTBler am Stromi unterwegs sind! War heute morgen im unteren Abschnitt alles voller Steine und Äste! Wir haben alles weggeräumt, dennoch bitte vorsichtig sein! Und bitte weiterhin motiviert alles wieder aufbauen! In diesem Sinne....!


----------



## mazola01 (29. März 2013)

Vorsicht bitte bei nightrides...am Stromi. 
Könnte gefährlich werden! 

Aktuell ist der Trail frei...Denk das ändert sich ev. wieder.

P.s. Es wurden lebende Bäume umgeknickt bzw. Äste abgerissen. Daher wird's wohl eher bikerhass als umweltliebe sein...


----------



## KaBiker612 (29. März 2013)

Für sowas hab ich ja überhaput kein Verständnis...


----------



## /dev/random (30. März 2013)

Sehr kurzfristige Ankündigung: Ich mach mich jetzt auf den Weg zum Wattkopf und bin um ca. 17:50 an der WWB. Entsprechend später an der Hedwigsquelle.


----------



## /dev/random (3. April 2013)

1. Belassen wir es bis auf weiteres bei 19:30 Abfahrtszeit? Für eine reine Nachtfahrt ist es etwas zu früh, aber komplett im hellen kann man auch noch nicht fahren...
2. Fährt heute abend jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasender Robert (3. April 2013)

Hallo, 

Ich bin heute abend nicht bei der Feierabendrunde dabei. Generell zur Startzeit: Wenn man um 18:00 startet, sollte es eigentlich für die Standard-Runde reichen. 

Ich werde für nächste Woche auf jeden Fall anvisieren, ohne Lampe zu fahren. 

Viele Grüße 
Robert


----------



## radnarr (3. April 2013)

Edit: Zeit reicht nicht, komme nicht mit.


----------



## /dev/random (3. April 2013)

Wenn wir um 20:00 aus'm Wald draußen sind, dann dürfte es ohne Licht gehen. Danach wird's ziemlich schnell ziemlich duster wie ich heute erfahren durfte.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. April 2013)

Ist morgen Nachmittag/Abend jemand unterwegs - und falls ja wo?


----------



## /dev/random (5. April 2013)

Das lässt sich einrichten.  Ich würd' mal gern wieder zum Toten Mann oder Richtung Mahlbergturm fahren.
Was schwebt dir denn als Startzeit vor?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. April 2013)

Der Plan ist sehr gut. ca. 16.30 Uhr. Da ich mit dem Auto komme, ist mir egal, wo wir losfahren. Ich hab bis um sieben Zeit, denke ich.


----------



## /dev/random (6. April 2013)

16:30 geht klar. Als Treffpunkt schlage ich den Parkplatz schräg gegenüber des Albgaubades vor.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. April 2013)

Ist das hinter dem Albgaubad bei den Schienen in der Nähe?


----------



## /dev/random (6. April 2013)

Ja, der Parkplatz ist an der Kreuzung Wattkopfweg/Schöllbronner Straße in unmittelbarer Schienennähe (Link). Auf der anderen Straßenseite ist auch eine Wendeschleife für die Bahn.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. April 2013)

Das find ich.

Mein Zeitfenster hat sich allerdings etwas verringert. Es wäre nicht schlecht, wenn ich um sieben schon auf der Autobahn wäre.

Bekommen wird dann den Mahlberg trotdem hin. Da war nich noch nie und es würde mich interessieren.

Protektoren nehm ich nur die Knieschohner mit, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /dev/random (6. April 2013)

Der Mahlbergturm könnte knapp werden, da müssen wir halt schauen wie's läuft. 
Knieschoner sollten reichen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. April 2013)

Könntest Du auch ne halbe Stunde früher los?


----------



## /dev/random (6. April 2013)

Ja. Bis später


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. April 2013)

Alles klar. 16 Uhr am vereinbarten Platz.


----------



## Lockenghost (6. April 2013)

Wie siehts aus, wäre morgen jemand bei ner Tour dabei? Brauche morgen nichts großes, hatte heute schon ne gute Ration Sport. 

Also würde ich für morgen ne gemütliche Runde in der Pfalz vorschlagen. 

Gruß 
Felix


----------



## johans (6. April 2013)

kann mir jemand spontan mit ner dämpferpumpe aushelfen? würde gern morgen Nachmittag fahren, aber in dem zustand geht das nicht... also wäre cool!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. April 2013)

Kommst Du an 76706 vorbei?


----------



## LittleBoomer (7. April 2013)

johans schrieb:


> kann mir jemand spontan mit ner dämpferpumpe aushelfen? würde gern morgen Nachmittag fahren, aber in dem zustand geht das nicht... also wäre cool!



Du hast den PN


----------



## johans (7. April 2013)

Danke Dirk und LittleBoomer, hab schon eine Möglichkeit gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rynn94 (10. April 2013)

Moin, es ist nicht zufällig jemand aus dem Kreis Karlsruhe hier, der mir morgen Nachmittag meine hintere Scheibenbremse(Shimano BR-575) entlüften könnte?


----------



## elburito (12. April 2013)

Servus, 
wohne seit kurzem in Grötzingen (davor Gaggenau) Hat jmd. Lust am Wochenende was zu starten?! Kenne mich hier noch nicht so aus. 2-3 Stunden wäre schön. Samstag oder Sonntag mittag. Bin allgemein ehern och Anfänger. PN an mich oder hier


----------



## Maddin92 (12. April 2013)

Aufgrund des super Wetters am Wochenende habe ich vor am Sonntag eine Pfalzrunde zu fahren. 

So grob soll es hoch auf die Kalmit, rüber zum Weinbiet und wieder zurück nach Maikammer gehen(Standardrunde). Ich kenne mich zwar schon ganz gut aus dort, es wäre aber gut wenn vllt. noch jemand mitkäme, der sich noch besser auskennt.

 @Prof. Dr. YoMan: 

Anreise wie immer mit dem Zug bis Maikammer.

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. April 2013)

Hi Martin,

es ist das was mit den HDlern im Busch, einen Teil haben wir ja auch LP und GC kennen gelernt.

Es wird wohl Sonntag 10:3x am Hbf los gehen und dann bis Maikammer. Rest karteln wir gerade noch aus und sobald mehr steht gibts hier nen Post.

Cu!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. April 2013)

Also Start 10:34 am Hbf und damit um 11:50 am Kalmitparkplatz in Maikammer. Dort Treff mit den HDlern und den restlichen Autofahrern.

Programm irgendwie so in lang oder kürzer:

Maikammer, Kalmit, Hohe Loog (dort Nahrung), Zigeunerfelsen, Neustadt, Weinbiet (nochmal Kuchen), Wolfsburg, Neustadt, Kaltenbrunner Hütte (Cooola) (oder direkt über den Armbanduhrenweg), Hohe Loog bzw. Bildbaum, Maikammer.

Zurück aus Neustadt gehts natürlich auch im Flachen und nicht nochmal über die Loog. Dann sinds ca. 1000hm wenn ich es richtig im Blick hab. Nochmal über die Loog halt nochmal ca. 400hm mehr. Nur Kalmit/Loog sind ca. 600hm.

Wer kommt zum Hbf und braucht ein Ticket?


----------



## Maddin92 (12. April 2013)

Super!

Steige dann in Mühlburg ein. Ticket ist vorhanden.

Damit wir uns nicht missverstehen. Wir fahren am Sonntag, weil du es nicht nochmal erwähnt hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. April 2013)

Ja, Sonntag.


----------



## Eike. (13. April 2013)

Vesper einpacken. Bei dem Wetter sind die Hütten mittags wahrscheinlich rappelvoll. Da setze ich mich lieber irgendwo in die Sonne anstatt ne Stunde anzustehen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. April 2013)

Niemand sonst? Königswetter und keiner mag auf's Rad?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. April 2013)

Ich jedenfalls muss Montag arbeiten und hab keine Zeit für Deine 2-Tages-Tour.


----------



## Rasender Robert (13. April 2013)

Hallo, 

Ich bin morgen auch dabei und werde ca 10min vor Abfahrt des Zuges unter der Anzeigetafel sein. Fahrkarte ist vorhanden. 

Robert


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. April 2013)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich jedenfalls muss Montag arbeiten und hab keine Zeit für Deine 2-Tages-Tour.


Ach Dink. Die Meute ist eh groß. Das Tempo wird moderat sein und man kann doch mindestens zwei mal zwischendrin Aussteigen.


----------



## w3rd (13. April 2013)

Abfahrtszeit is ja moderat. Ueberlege mir aus lubu anzureisen  nehmts mich noch mit?


----------



## Eike. (13. April 2013)

Du kannst dir ja die Nummer vom weinbiethaus raus suchen und die kucheninfusion im voraus bestellen


----------



## w3rd (13. April 2013)

Eike. schrieb:


> Du kannst dir ja die Nummer vom weinbiethaus raus suchen und die kucheninfusion im voraus bestellen


gute idee  bis morgen!


----------



## JoB_X (14. April 2013)

Ich würde auch mitfahren, bisher ohne ticket ? Gr johannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. April 2013)

5er Ticket wird vorhanden sein. Bis dann.


----------



## w3rd (14. April 2013)

War dit geil!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. April 2013)

Fein. 

Sitzen gerade im Auto und kurven heim. Oben Hohe Loog alles leer. Trail ein Spaß. 

Bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## Eike. (14. April 2013)

w3rd schrieb:


> War dit geil!



gell 

Gleich werden die Bilder gesichtet und dann gibts morgen Dropboxeinladungen.

_I believe I can fly_


----------



## Lena805 (15. April 2013)

Es war so schön gestern, da kann man es heute kaum ertragen im Büro zu sitzen und nicht Radfahn zu gehn. Marc und ich würden Mittwoch oder Donnerstag eine Feierabendrunde drehen...Ist jemand dabei?


----------



## Eike. (15. April 2013)

Da bin ich wahrscheinlich bei  Mi oder Do ist mir bisher noch wurscht.

Die Bilder von gestern sollte inzwischen jeder bekommen haben. Wer noch nichts hat, bitte bei mir melden.


----------



## Maddin92 (16. April 2013)

Robert und ich haben vor morgen Abend eine Runde am Wattkopf zu fahren. Start 18:00 Uhr WWB bzw. 18:20 Hedigsquelle.

Geplant ist die Standardrunde über Bismarkturm und SMDH, dann sollts auch im Hellen machbar sein.

Wer kommt mit??


----------



## Eike. (16. April 2013)

Wird ja richtig voll am Wattkopf. Ich bin 18:30 an der Kaisereiche verabredet. Bin dann um 6 an der Wasserwerksbrücke.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (16. April 2013)

Ich komm um 18:00 zur WWB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /dev/random (16. April 2013)

Ich bin mutmaßlich auch mit von der Partie.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (16. April 2013)

Vielleicht interessiert es euch ja. Der Tanz auf dem Vulkan lief am Anfang ja auch hier.

Barrancos überall - Gran Canaria 2013


----------



## radnarr (17. April 2013)

Spontananmeldung: bin für den ersten Teil der Runde heute abend dabei.

Bin wohl gerade so eben pünktlich um 18 Uhr an der WWB.


----------



## shield (18. April 2013)

was is denn die wwb?


----------



## mazola01 (18. April 2013)

Wasserwerkbrücke....


----------



## Eike. (18. April 2013)

Heute Abend gleich nochmal bevor der Herbst kurz vorbei kommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. April 2013)

Sehr gerne, aber bitte erst 18:30 WWB.


----------



## w3rd (18. April 2013)

SA pfalz?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. April 2013)

Bei 10°C und hoher Regenwahrscheinlichkeit?
Naja, zwischen 11 und 17 soll es trocken bleiben, aber das ist noch so lang hin, die Lügen alle.


----------



## Eike. (18. April 2013)

Ok, dann heute um 18:30 auf der Brücke. Wer die nicht kennt werfe einen Blick darauf: http://goo.gl/ZrreZ

Wegen dem Wochenende warten wir mal ab ob die grausigen vorhersagen wahr werden. Wollen täte ich ja schon, aber nicht bei Dreckswetter.


----------



## Rynn94 (18. April 2013)

Ich würde heute auch mal wieder gerne mitkommen, würde aber mit dem Auto zur Quelle kommen. Bis wann soll ich dort sein?


----------



## shield (18. April 2013)

ich bin ja kein touren fahrer aber würde auch mal gerne mit - was fahrt ihr denn? also einmal hoch auf den wattkopf und wieder runter?


----------



## Eike. (18. April 2013)

Üblicherweise 2-3 mal hoch und auf verschiedenen oder auch mal gleichen wegen wieder runter. 

An der Quelle 15-20 Minuten später.


----------



## shield (18. April 2013)

okay hört sich nett an.

wenn nächste woche hier was steigt, stech ich mal dazu. bin ab morgen übers WE weg.

viel spass euch!


----------



## vitaminc (19. April 2013)

Weiß jemand vielleicht näheres, evtl. Hintergrund-Info's, warum laut Kennzeichnung seit letztem Jahr die Hedwigsquelle nicht mehr als Trinkwasser  geeignet ist?


----------



## Krustenking (20. April 2013)

Will morgen jemand ne längere Tour fahren? Ich und ein Kumpel wollen ubedingt mal wieder über den Wattkopf hinaus. Wir hatten an Bad Herrenalb gedacht, waren aber beide schon lange nicht mehr dort und auch noch nicht so oft, sodass wir vllt Orientierungsprobleme bekommen. Hat jemand ortskundiges Lust mitzukommen? Oder fährt jemand woanders hin, dem wir uns anschließen können?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (22. April 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Weiß jemand vielleicht näheres, evtl. Hintergrund-Info's, warum laut Kennzeichnung seit letztem Jahr die Hedwigsquelle nicht mehr als Trinkwasser  geeignet ist?



Hat mir ein Freund erklärt, der bei den Stadtwerken Karlsruhe arbeitet:
Sobald Wasser als Trinwasser gekennzeichnet ist. muss es regelmäßig auf Keime etc. untersucht werden. Die zuständige Gemeinde (in dem Fall Ettlingen) würde für die Qualität haften und müsste die Untersuchungen durchführen - da ist ein Schild "Kein Trinkwasser" deutlich billiger. Ich trink's trotzdem ...


----------



## vitaminc (22. April 2013)

Ok, Danke.

Danke auch an die beiden, die mir gestern am SMDH verraten haben, wo ich den geheimen Spot finde. Gefunden und als gut befunden


----------



## Eike. (23. April 2013)

Heute Feierabendrunde am Wattkopf. Abfahrt um 18:20 an der Wasserwerksbrücke bzw. 18:45 an der Hedwigsquelle.


----------



## Rasender Robert (23. April 2013)

Hallo, 

Wer ist morgen bei einer Feierabendrunde dabei? Martin und ich wollen um 18:00 an der Wasserwerkbrücke losfahren. 

Robert


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. April 2013)

Ist morgen auch wer am Start?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. April 2013)

Können wir das heute auf 18:30 wwb legen? 18:00 ist mir Jobtechnisch immer viel zu knapp.


----------



## Rasender Robert (24. April 2013)

18:30 ist auch ok, es ist ja lange genug hell. 

Robert


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. April 2013)

Dann bis dann!


----------



## Eike. (24. April 2013)

Bin auch dabei. Bis heut Abend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasender Robert (25. April 2013)

Weil es gestern so schön war, fahren wir heute gleich noch einmal, los geht es um 18:30 an der Wasserwerkbrücke.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. April 2013)

Am Start WWB.


----------



## Rynn94 (25. April 2013)

Ich komme auch mit, bin gegen 19uhr an der Hedwigsquelle.


----------



## Rasender Robert (25. April 2013)

19:00 ist ein bisschen spät, sei besser schon um 18:45 da.


----------



## Rynn94 (25. April 2013)

Ok


----------



## Maddin92 (25. April 2013)

Komm dann auch zur WWB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (1. Mai 2013)

Ich krieg bei dem Wetter noch die Krise. Wenn es am Wochenende wie angekündigt brauchbar wird will ich mir am Samstag (vielleicht auch am Sonntag wenn das Wetter mit macht) wieder in der Pfalz eine Dosis Vitamin D (von diversen Enorphinen ganz zu schweigen) holen. Genau geplant ist noch nichts, aber es wird irgendwas zwischen 1000 und 1500hm ab Maikammer oder Neustadt werden. Ich würde zum Beispiel gerne mal wieder zum Wolkenbruchweg und den Kehren am Teufelsfelsen. Also wäre die Tour Kalmit-Loog-Weinbiet-Silbertal-Lambrecht eine Option und dann je nach Restfitness auf dem Radweg nach Neustadt oder nochmal über Weinbiet bzw. Kalmit.
Abfahrtszeit in Karlsruhe wird vermutlich 10 oder 10:30 sein. 
Das Wunschkonzert ist hiermit eröffnet. Wer möchte wann wo hin?


----------



## Maddin92 (1. Mai 2013)

Bevor Eikes Wunschkonzert los geht schnell mal noch eine Ankündigung für heute Abend.

Robert und ich fahren eine wenig vorgezogene Feierabend bzw. Feiertagsrunde am Wattkopf. Start ist 17:00 an der Wasserwerksbrücke bzw. 17:15 Hedwigsquelle, damit wir zum Anstoß wieder zurück sind.

Wer kommt mit?


----------



## nf805 (1. Mai 2013)

Servus,

Lena und ich sind Sa/So auch in der Neustadter Gegend unterwegs, schätze mal mit jeweils noch so 4-6 Mitfahrern, falls Euch das nix ausmacht, dass es wieder so eine große Truppe werden könnte wie das letzte Mal, würden wir uns mit dranhängen. 

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Eike. (1. Mai 2013)

Feinfein 

Wegen heute Abend schaue ich mal wie sich das Wetter so macht und werde mich dann spontan melden.


----------



## robertj (1. Mai 2013)

Sonntag bin ich dabei.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. Mai 2013)

Wenn meine Gesundheit mich bis dahin nicht umhaut, bin ich dabei.
Einmal noch 1000hm Abi und heim gehts.


----------



## Eike. (1. Mai 2013)

Tourvorschlag fürs Wochenende: GPSies (unten angehängt falls der Link nicht geht). Runde 1500hm mit der Option nach 1100hm auszusteigen und den letzten Anstieg auszulassen. Technisch für jeden was dabei. Überwiegend eher einfache Wege mit einzelnen technischen Stellen. Typische Pfalztour halt.
Einkehr im Lambertskreuz oder wieder vor der letzten Abfahrt auf dem Weinbiet möglich.


----------



## Rasender Robert (2. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

heute abend fahren wir noch einmal eine Wattkopf-Runde, Start ist um 18:30 an der WWB.

Robert


----------



## nf805 (3. Mai 2013)

Hallo Eike,



Eike. schrieb:


> Tourvorschlag fürs Wochenende: GPSies



Finde den Vorschlag super, wann willst Du denn fahren, morgen oder Sonntag?
Wettertechnisch sollte prinzipiell beides gehen, morgen sollte es ab 12:00h nicht mehr regnen, Sonntag ist ganztägig super.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Eike. (3. Mai 2013)

Für sowas Langes hab ich gern eine stabile Vorhersage, deswegen Sonntag. Zeitvorschlag: 10 Uhr in Neustadt am Sportplatz (wenn Autoanreiser anderswo parken wollen melden). Für Bahnanreiser heißt das 9:07 Abfahrt mit dem Express am Hbf Karlsruhe.

Wollt ihr morgen auch in die Pfalz? Ab dem Mittag könnte man ja etwas kürzeres machen. Exzessives Treppen- und Kehrenprobieren zum Beispiel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nf805 (3. Mai 2013)

Eike. schrieb:


> Für sowas Langes hab ich gern eine stabile Vorhersage, deswegen Sonntag. Zeitvorschlag: 10 Uhr in Neustadt am Sportplatz (wenn Autoanreiser anderswo parken wollen melden). Für Bahnanreiser heißt das 9:07 Abfahrt mit dem Express am Hbf Karlsruhe.



Auch gut.



Eike. schrieb:


> Wollt ihr morgen auch in die Pfalz? Ab dem Mittag könnte man ja etwas kürzeres machen. Exzessives Treppen- und Kehrenprobieren zum Beispiel



Wir fahren morgen auf jeden Fall (waren auch heut Mittag schon auf der Kalmit ...). Der Vorschlag klingt gut, irgendwann muss das mit dem Umsetzen doch klappen 
Ich schau nachher mal, was unsere Mitfahrer für Präferenzen haben, aber ich denke 12:00 Abfahrt in Neustadt (falls sich die Wetterprognose nicht ändert), genaue Strecke können wir ja noch abstimmen.


----------



## Eike. (3. Mai 2013)

Klasse, dann machen wir das fest. *Sonntag 10 Uhr Neustadt am Sportplatz (Sauterstraße)*. Wer ab Karlsruhe mit der Bahn mitkommt bitte melden wegen Ticketplanung (auch Studenten und Netzkartenbesitzer, wegen Anschlusskarte).

Wegen morgen melde dich wenn es einen Zeitplan gibt, dann stoße ich dazu falls es nicht doch durchschifft.


----------



## beetle (4. Mai 2013)

Ich komm auch. Habe allerdings ein wenig Anreise. Ich hoffe ich verpenn nicht.


----------



## Eike. (4. Mai 2013)

Wecker stellen nicht vergessen  

Treffpunkt für Zugfahrer ab Karlsruhe ist 8:50 an der großen Anzeigetafel damit wir am Gleis sind wenn der Zug einfährt.


----------



## /dev/random (4. Mai 2013)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wer ab Karlsruhe mit der Bahn mitkommt bitte melden wegen Ticketplanung (auch Studenten und Netzkartenbesitzer, wegen Anschlusskarte).


Meld!  Ticket bis Maikammer ist vorhanden.
Ich bin ca. 8:40 an der Anzeigetafel.


----------



## Eike. (4. Mai 2013)

Ich hab jetzt einen Mitfahrplatz im Auto ergattert, deswegen hier die Zuginfos:
RE nach Neustadt, Ankunft 8:54, Abfahrt 9:07. Wer eine KVV Netzkarte (zB. Studiticket bzw. Studentenausweis mit KVV Bescheinigung) hat braucht noch eine Übergangskarte Ü1 (KEINE Anschlusskarte!). 
Der Treffpunkt in Neustadt ist hier


----------



## beetle (4. Mai 2013)

Ich hätte ab Tübingen noch ein Platz im Auto frei.


----------



## beetle (4. Mai 2013)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wecker stellen nicht vergessen



Morgendliche Aufstehmoral ist eher das Problem als abends den Wecker zu stellen. Abends sind die Vorsätze noch da, morgens eben nicht.


----------



## hömma (4. Mai 2013)

Komme wahrscheinlich auch mit. Melde mich morgen früh nochmal.


EDIT: Bin dabei. Da mein potenzieller Mitfahrer abgesagt hat, könnte ich ne Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Baden-Baden, Minidrom oder Mühlburg anbieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /dev/random (5. Mai 2013)

Danke an alle Mitfahrer für die schöne Tour heute! Es ist einfach herrlich in welchem Umfang bei solchen Anlässen dummes Zeug gelabert wird... 

Hier habe ich ein paar Bilder hochgeladen. Wer diese -- und die anderen Bilder von heute, die ich nicht hochgeladen habe -- haben möchte, der melde sich bitte bei mir.

Philipp


----------



## Eike. (5. Mai 2013)

Dummes Zeug - Pah 

Meine Bilder sind auf dem Weg in die Dropbox. Links gibt es sobald alle online sind. Das dauert bei fast 100 Bildern nach dem Aussortieren aber bis morgen.

Edit: Die Bilder sind jetzt in der Dropbox. Wer gestern dabei war und keine Mail oder PN bekommen hat bitte bei mir melden. Ein paar lade ich auch später noch ins Album hoch. Dann können sich potentielle zukünftige Mitfahrer ein Bild davon machen, ob sie sich das antun wollen  Zum Glück gibts keine Tonaufnahmen


----------



## shield (6. Mai 2013)

ich denke, dass nächste mal melde ich mich auch an. sieht nach ner menge spass aus.


----------



## beetle (6. Mai 2013)

Schee wars gestern. Da komm ich doch gerne mal wieder vorbei. 

Vielen Dank fürs Mitnehen.


----------



## hömma (7. Mai 2013)

Jupp, war ne schöne Tour!

Aber jetzt mal Bilder anne Sonne...


EDIT: Danke, ging ja fix!


----------



## Rasender Robert (7. Mai 2013)

Hallo, 

Ich fahre morgen abend wieder eine Feierabendrunde am Wattkopf, los geht es um 18:30 an der Wasserwerkbrücke. 

Wer ist dabei? 

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nf805 (7. Mai 2013)

Wir würden am Parkplatz unten an der Hedwigsquelle dazustoßen. Passt 19:00?

LG
Christian


----------



## Eike. (7. Mai 2013)

Komme auch mit. Machen wir 18:45 Wasserwerksbrücke und 19 Uhr am Hedwighof?


----------



## Maddin92 (8. Mai 2013)

Komme auch mit.


----------



## Rasender Robert (8. Mai 2013)

Mir wäre 18:30 WWB eigentlich lieber, dann haben wir nach hinten raus ausreichend Zeit und können vielleicht auch vier Abfahrten machen.

Sollte es bei euch aber nicht früher gehen, ist 18:45 auch in Ordnung. 

Robert


----------



## Eike. (8. Mai 2013)

Wenn Chris und Lena es auch bis 18:45 zum Hedwighof schaffen können wir auch um halb starten.


----------



## nf805 (8. Mai 2013)

Für mich ist leider 19:00 schon sehr ambitioniert, da ich direkt von der Arbeit aus Heidelberg komme.

Falls Euch das zu spät ist, dann fahrt doch einfach schon früher, wahrscheinlich trifft man sich sowieso irgendwo im Wald.

Oder wir machen eine frühe und eine späte Gruppe auf ...


----------



## Ghosty82 (8. Mai 2013)

Für die ganz kurzfristig eingestellten: bin 16.15 am Parkplatz kaisereiche! Fahre von dort aus hoch zum SMDH, einmal runter, einmal hoch, einmal runter und fertig! Danach muss ich leider weiter! Falls noch jmd zeit hat oder sowieso unterwegs ist....


----------



## Eike. (8. Mai 2013)

Ich bin einfach mal um 18:30 auf der WWB und dann schauen wir.


----------



## /dev/random (8. Mai 2013)

Ich bin auch mit dabei.


----------



## Rasender Robert (8. Mai 2013)

Ok, dann bis 18:30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (8. Mai 2013)

wen von euch hab ich denn heute an der eisdiele getroffen?!
ich war der mit der weissen eierschale aufm kopp.


----------



## Eike. (9. Mai 2013)

Mal angenommen, es bleibt am Samstag Vormittag tatsächlich trocken. Hätte dann jemand Bock mal wieder den Besame Mucho zu fahren? Ab Bad Herrenalb Bahnhof sind das 800-1000hm, je nachdem ob man den Albursprung auch mitnimmt. Den Plattenweg würde ich aber auslassen, der ist nach dem vielen Regen sicher eine Moorlandschaft.

Wer mit Besame Mucho nichts anfangen kann, das ist der wohl anspruchsvollste Trail in unserer Gegend. Überwiegend S2 mit ein paar S3 Stellen.


----------



## beetle (9. Mai 2013)

Also ich habe lust. Bei uns wirds vom Wetter her eher regen geben. Würde aber mal den Wetterbericht bis morgen abwarten. Hätte aber eher interesse an einer Tagestour. Sowas in der länge wie letzten Sonntag.


----------



## Eike. (9. Mai 2013)

Nur für den BM wäre die weite Anfahrt auch übertrieben. Wenn das Wetter stabil wird bin ich natürlich auch wieder für eine ganztagestour in der Pfalz zu haben. Das andere wäre eher was kurzes, schnelles falls nur für den halben Tag brauchbares Wetter in Sicht ist. 
Warten wir mal ab, wie es morgen aussieht.


----------



## matou (9. Mai 2013)

Eike,
wenn du den BM als große Runde fahren willst...hast du schonmal überlegt, die "große BM Runde" mit dem Murgtaltrail (Ende in Hörden, keine Ahnung welche Nr der hat) zu verbinden...dann kommts du ganz leicht auf ~5h und ~1600hm.
Start in BH am Bhf, dann hoch Richtung Bernstein, nach Hörden heizen, dann über Loffenau zum Rißwasen > Mautstrasse > Albursprung oder Brudesweg > hoch zum BM > über Rißwasentrail oder Plotzsägmühl-Trail ab nach BH zurück...
...ist ne schöne Runde.


----------



## Eike. (9. Mai 2013)

Hab ich vor ein paar Jahren sogar schonmal gemacht, aber ohne Abstecher über die Hahnfalzhütte. Den 24 nach Hörden runter finde ich aber bis auf die letzten Meter mit Achterbahn und Slikrock nicht sonderlich spannend. Man kann natürlich auch an den BM noch Bernstein und Mahlberg anhängen.


----------



## shield (9. Mai 2013)

also ich fahre am sonntag den berstein>hörden.
find ihn klasse.


----------



## Eike. (9. Mai 2013)

Für Samstag hab ich jetzt auch eine schöne Pfalzalternative geplant: GPSies. Am Kaisergarten ist mit erhöhtem Verkehrsaufkommen wegen dem Lambrechter Gäßbockmarathon zu rechnen. Im Anschluss daran ein kleines Experiment mit vielen kleinen Zacken, dass mir irgendwie erst jetzt auf der Karte aufgefallen ist. Ansonsten bekannt gutes auf 40km/1200hm. Ausstiegsoption wieder vor dem letzten Aufstieg bei rund 800hm und um den Berg zurück statt drüber.
Die Entscheidung was es bei mir nun am Wochenende gibt fällt morgen je nach Wetterbericht.


----------



## beetle (9. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich ehrlich bin würde ich die Pfalz vorziehen. Gibt jetzt erst mal viel Regen und da scheint mir die Pfalz besser geeignet zu sein. Also wenn es für den Sa. gut aussieht, also kein Regen, dann bin ich gerne mit am Start. Andernfalls bleib ich hier und schmoll daheim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /dev/random (9. Mai 2013)

Der aktuelle Wetterbericht des geringsten Misstrauens sagt für Lambrecht am Samstag konstant 60% Niederschlagsrisiko und Böen bis sechs Beaufort voraus...


----------



## beetle (9. Mai 2013)

Schau mal hier rein. Wenn das so bleibt, würde ich es riskieren, da die Menge minimal ist.

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/?station=097320&wahl=vorhersage


----------



## Eike. (9. Mai 2013)

Warten wir es mal. Im Moment ändern sich die Vorhersagen laufend. 12-24h vorher hat man da was zuverlässigeres.


----------



## Maddin92 (10. Mai 2013)

Also ich war noch nicht in Herrenalb, von daher wäre mir die Tour mit einem frühen Start so um 9 rum in Karlsruhe ganz lieb.


----------



## Eike. (10. Mai 2013)

Bei mir wird es am Samstag die Pfalz. Deswegen der Vorschlag:
Start am Kalmitparkplatz bei Maikammer um 11 Uhr bzw. Zug ab Karlsruhe Hbf um 9:34. Einen Tourvorschlag hab ich oben ja schon gepostet. Wenn jemand einen anderen Wunsch hat, her damit. Einkehr wie immer an vielen Hütten möglich, vor allem ganz zu Schluss auf der Hohen Loog. Danach geht es nur noch runter


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. Mai 2013)

Am Start!

Brauche Ticket. Falls also noch jemand Bahn fährt, der kein Studi ist, bitte melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan89 (10. Mai 2013)

Hi 
bin dabei 
Ticket vorhanden treffen wir uns im Zug? 

bis dann


----------



## Krustenking (10. Mai 2013)

Ich bin möglicherweise enventuell vieleicht auch dabei. Das entscheide ich noch. Wenn ja fahr ich auch ab KA Hbf mit, brauche kein Ticket.


----------



## beetle (10. Mai 2013)

Ich bin auch dabei. Hätte gerne gleich zum Anfang was technisch anspruchsvolles. 

Ist das der Parkplatz, wo wir uns das letzte Mal getroffen haben?


----------



## /dev/random (10. Mai 2013)

Meinereiner ist mit von der Partie. Ein Ticket ist vorhanden.



beetle schrieb:


> Hätte gerne gleich zum Anfang was technisch anspruchsvolles.


Erstmal geht's ~500 Höhenmeter bergauf bevor der Spaß losgeht... 



			
				beetle schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das der Parkplatz, wo wir uns das letzte Mal getroffen haben?


Nein, diesmal gehts in Maikammer los. Kurz hinter Maikammer gibt es zwei Parkplätze die sich als Treffpunkt eignen (beide an der L515); schau dir mal die Karte in Eikes Tourvorschlag nochmal an.


----------



## Eike. (10. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich zu hause bin schicke ich noch eine Karte mit dem Parkplatz. Im Prinzip durch maikammer Richtung kalmit und am ortsausgang links auf den Parkplatz.


----------



## beetle (10. Mai 2013)

Ich glaube ich habe es. Eine genaue Koordinate langt, damit ich auch 100% sicher bin.


----------



## Eike. (10. Mai 2013)

Genau da ist es Karte
Zugfahrer bitte bis 9:20 unter der Anzeigetafel.


----------



## beetle (10. Mai 2013)

Kann morgen noch wen auf der Strecke von Tübingen mitnehmen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. Mai 2013)

Da ich der einzige ohne Ticket bin, könntest du mich hinter dem Hbf Karlsruhe (südlich) auflesen. Dann spar ich 10. Magste? Wann wärest du ca. da?


----------



## beetle (10. Mai 2013)

Klar, kann ich machen. Dauert genau eine Stunde dahin. Ich fahre so 9:15 los. Wahrscheinlich ist es mit dem Parken da nicht so geschickt. Wo treffen wir uns am besten?

Da ist ein großer Parkplatz. Kann man da ohne weiteres drauf fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. Mai 2013)

Du musst ja nicht parken. Das geht da gut. Ist auch die Auflesestelle mit robj. Ich bin 10:10 dort, direkt vor dem Zugang zu den Gleisen. Lese hier Morgends auch noch rein um ca. 9, aber jetzt gehen die Augen zu. Danke schonmal.


----------



## Whosthatguy7590 (12. Mai 2013)

N´abend miteinander!   
Ich hab nun endlich ein schickes Touren Fully aber noch nicht die nötige Kondition für ausgiebige Touren, 1h ist schon das Maximum wenn es, Berg auf, moderate zu geht! ^^  (bis jetzt nur den Berg im Downhill runter gebrettert, da braucht man keine Kondition!  ) 
Zudem kenne ich mich in den Wäldern des Wattkopfes und umgebung etc. nicht aus!  

also, ich bräuchte einen Guide, eventuell einen gnädigen der Mitleid mit mir hat wenn ich kotzend und weinend vor Erschöpfung auf dem Wald Boden liege!  

Anders rum gefragt, wann geht denn die nächste Anfänger Tour von wo auch immer aus los?  
Meine Kondition auf 1-5 würde ich mit 2.5 einschätzen! XD 
Fahrtechnik sag ich mal 3.5


----------



## /dev/random (13. Mai 2013)

Hallo!

Kondition bekommst du durchs fahren; fahr einfach mal mit! Bisher ist bei uns noch jeder mitgekommen. Im Wald lassen wir keinen liegen.
Unter der Woche fahren wir normalerweise am Mittwochabend am Wattkopf. Das wird aber meistens rechtzeitig angekündigt. Längere Touren in der Pfalz, im Schwarzwald, oder sonstwo, werden ebenfalls hier kundgetan. Einfach mitlesen, dann bekommst du das schon mit. 

P.


----------



## Whosthatguy7590 (13. Mai 2013)

Gut, alles klar!  dann werde ich mir noch ordentliche Kleidung zulegen und ein wenig so den Wald auskundschaften bis mal wieder eine Tour statt findet! ^^


----------



## Michel187 (13. Mai 2013)

Tach zusammen,

bin nun auch in hier angekommen..
Wohne in Malsch und bin auf der Suche nach schönen Single-Trail-/Enduro-Touren.

Wer kann mir hier Tipps geben?
Mitfahrer auch gern gesehen/ mit dabei :-D

greetz


----------



## Eike. (14. Mai 2013)

Servus Michel

Von Malsch aus hast du auf den "Hausbergen" Eichelberg, Mahlberg und Bernstein einige sehr nette Trails. Die meisten sind zwar recht kurz aber zum Beispiel zusammen mit der Abfahrt vom Bernstein nach Hörden lässt sich da schon eine runde Tour zusammenstellen.


----------



## mrt1N (14. Mai 2013)

Und sogar direkt in Malsch hast du einen recht netten Trail vor deiner Tür! 

War selber lange nicht mehr richtig auf dem Drahtesel unterwegs, die Saison bin ich aber wieder dabei. Wenn die Kondition mal annehmbar ist, würde ich auch einen ersten Mitfahr-Versuch bei der Karlsruher Runde starten.


----------



## klettermax81 (14. Mai 2013)

mrt1N schrieb:


> Und sogar direkt in Malsch hast du einen recht netten Trail vor deiner Tür!
> 
> War selber lange nicht mehr richtig auf dem Drahtesel unterwegs, die Saison bin ich aber wieder dabei. Wenn die Kondition mal annehmbar ist, würde ich auch einen ersten Mitfahr-Versuch bei der Karlsruher Runde starten.


 
wo wäre den der nette Trail in Malsch, wohne in Bietigheim und bin dort
gerade dabei in der Umgebung Muggensturm auf Trailsuche zu gehen.

Danke


----------



## mrt1N (14. Mai 2013)

wurde per PM geklärt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (14. Mai 2013)

Was ist mit "offizieller Pfad" gemeint ? - als MTB-Pfad ausgezeichnet?

Wenn nicht, dann ist es nicht offiziell und unterliegt weiterhin dem Verbot für MTB wegen der 2 Meter Regel, und dann sollte man es auch vermeiden diesen in öffentlichen Karten einzuzeichnen.


----------



## mrt1N (14. Mai 2013)

Wenn man genau hinschaut, sieht man, dass er in der OSM Karte als grau gestrichelter Pfad eingezeichnet ist, ich habe hier also keinen geheimen/versteckten Weg veröffentlicht.
Ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass er als MTB-Pfad ausgeschildert ist, sondern als ein regulärer Pfad der Gemeinde Malsch. 

Wie man als Einzelperson mit der 2-Meter-Regel umgeht muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, ich habe mit meinem Post aber keinerlei Geheimnis verraten.


----------



## vitaminc (14. Mai 2013)

Natürlich sind alle Wege in den Karten eingezeichnet, aber nicht als Singletrails hervorgehoben. D'Pfad ist ein Wanderpfad, und wir werden darauf allerhöchstens geduldet. 

Durch das Hervorheben und Verlinken werden halt noch mehr MTB-Fahrer angezogen, die den Trail bislang nicht kannten und jetzt auch nicht mehr suchen müssen.

Ich gebe auch gerne Auskunft darüber wo welcher Trail sich finden lässt, aber das dann nur via PN !


----------



## mrt1N (14. Mai 2013)

Kritik zur Kenntnis genommen und dementsprechend geändert!


----------



## Maddin92 (14. Mai 2013)

Ich würde gerne heute Abend eine Wattkopfrunde drehen. Kommt noch jemand mit? 

Start wäre 18:30 Wasserwerkbrücke.


----------



## mrt1N (14. Mai 2013)

Bin heute Abend mit zwei ehemaligen Studienkollegen am Wattkopf, weiss allerdings noch nicht genau wann wir dort sein werden und wie oft wir hoch fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. Mai 2013)

Maddin92 schrieb:


> Start wäre 18:30 Wasserwerkbrücke.


Bin mit am Start. Bringe den Kram für dich mit.


----------



## KaBiker612 (14. Mai 2013)

Würd heute auch mal wieder mitfahren. 18:50 an der Quelle?


----------



## Maddin92 (14. Mai 2013)

Ja das passt.


----------



## radnarr (15. Mai 2013)

Ich überlege, ob ich heute abend eine der üblichen Runden am Wattkopf fahren/mitfahren würde ...

... aber wie sieht's denn im Zeckenland oberhalb der Kaisereiche etc. aus? Ist alles jetzt schon ordentlich zugewachsen, nehme ich an? Oder kommt man noch gut überall durch, ohne dass die Beine ständig Halme und Zweige touchieren?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. Mai 2013)

Zeckenland geht noch, aber nicht mehr lange. Es hängt schon dies und das rein ab dem Stein.


----------



## radnarr (15. Mai 2013)

Ok, dann würde ich mal vorschlagen, 18.30 Uhr WWB - jemand dabei?


----------



## Eike. (17. Mai 2013)

Morgen scheint der einzige brauchbare Tag des langen Wochenendes zu werden. Also, Pfalzinteressenten? Welche Strecke wird sich noch zeigen. Wie üblich irgendwas zwischen 1000 und 1500hm, auf Wunsch mit Ausstiegsoption zwischendrin.
Oder mal eine Expedition weiter in den Süden? Von Annweiler oder Bad Bergzabern aus? Da kenne ich allerdings rein gar nichts.

Edit:
Mögliche Expeditionsroute: GPSies. Ist ein Teil der 100 Kehren Tour von Pfalzwaldgeist. Das schöne ist, dass man an fast jedem Punkt der Tour zurück nach Annweiler rollen kann wenn man genug hat. Konditionell ist sie also für so ziemlich jeden geeignet. Zum technischen Anspruch kann ich keine Angaben machen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. Mai 2013)

/me hebt die Hand.


----------



## Raskolnikov (17. Mai 2013)

Neuling hier.
Ich würde auch gerne mitkommen. Ich bin ausser Form, und werde wahrscheinlich irgendwann nach 20-30km aussteigen. Fahre sonst seit einigen Jahren AM/Enduro, also bergab sollte ich mithalten, bergauf.....
Treffpunkt, Uhrzeit? Ich werde mit der Bahn fahren.

Viele Grüsse


----------



## Eike. (17. Mai 2013)

Keine Gegenstimmen, dann probieren wir also mal was neues aus. Abfahrt mit der Bahn ist um *10:07 im Hauptbahnhof*. Treffen um 9:50 unter der Anzeigetafel in der Halle. Das ganze morgen, also *Samstag*. Nicht, dass es da noch Verwirrung gibt. 
Wer mit dem Auto kommt sollte um *11 am Bahnhof in Annweiler am Trifels* sein. Wo man da parken kann bitte selber recherchieren. 

Eingeladen ist jeder der sicher mit dem Mtb unterwegs ist und Spaß an Singletrails hat. Die Tour kann wie gesagt nahezu jederzeit beendet werden. Also auch hervorragend zum Ausprobieren geeignet, was Kondition und Fahrtechnik angeht. 

     @Neuling: Herzlich willkommen. Einzige Bitte meinerseits: Helm mitbringen. Sonstige (Schutz-)Kleidung ist jedem selber überlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w3rd (17. Mai 2013)

Eike. schrieb:


> @Neuling: Herzlich willkommen. Einzige Bitte meinerseits: Helm mitbringen. Sonstige (Schutz-)Kleidung ist jedem selber überlassen.



Das ist mehr als eine Bitte,  
Hab den armen Tropf von vor 2 Jahren letztes Mal auf der Heimfahrt in der Bahn getroffen. Er hat jetzt einen Helm und passende Pedale. 
Eike, is das regio oder regio plus?


----------



## Raskolnikov (17. Mai 2013)

wie gesagt, ich fahre seit einigen Jahren AM/Enduro. Helme, habe ich schon ein paar zerbrochen. Wenn ich könnte, würde ich immer ein Ersatzhelm dabei haben 

Danke für die Einladung,
bis morgen dann


----------



## Eike. (17. Mai 2013)

@w3rd: Du meinst wahrscheinlich Regio oder RegioX. Das normale Regio reicht. Plus ist dann das jeweilige Fünferticket.
 @Raskolnikov: Hast du ein Ticket?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. Mai 2013)

Manu, da ich mitgehe ist wohl das 5er regio (regioplus) sinnvoll.  oder sind zwei einzelne billiger?


----------



## w3rd (17. Mai 2013)

diese blöden namen... ok dann regioplus 
jippie
noch schnell die fehlenden 8 pins reinschrauben, danke für den ebay tip eike 
und einkaufen muss ich noch, das brauch ich jetz wie n loch im kopf seufz
aber so ne riesengruppe wirds wohl nich morgen?


----------



## Eike. (17. Mai 2013)

Ein Regioplus ist deutlich günstiger als zwei einzelne.  @Gruppengröße: Schau mer mal. Bis jetzt sind es 4.

Edit: Auf dem Gruppenticket sind noch 3 Plätze frei. Wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst


----------



## Raskolnikov (17. Mai 2013)

ich habe mein Uni-Ausweis, ich glaube ich darf am WE bis Maikammer/Kirrweiler umsonst fahren


----------



## Eike. (17. Mai 2013)

Ist mit der KVV Bescheinigung korrekt.


----------



## JoB_X (18. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde bei der Pfalztour ebenfalls mitkommen.

Grüße Johannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrt1N (18. Mai 2013)

Kennt einer von euch vielleicht eine Waschanlage oder ähnliches in Karlsruhe wo man sein Fahrrad mit einem Schlauch etc. vom Schlamm befreien kann? 
Habe zwar eine alte, unbenutzte Badewanne in der WG, aber möchte ungerne die Rohrleitungen mit massenhaft Steinchen und Sand füllen.


----------



## Eike. (19. Mai 2013)

Soweit ich weiß gibt es nur noch die in Ettlingen, im Industriegebiet. Vielleicht noch beim Walmart.


----------



## iTom (19. Mai 2013)

mrt1N schrieb:


> Kennt einer von euch vielleicht eine Waschanlage oder ähnliches in Karlsruhe wo man sein Fahrrad mit einem Schlauch etc. vom Schlamm befreien kann?
> Habe zwar eine alte, unbenutzte Badewanne in der WG, aber möchte ungerne die Rohrleitungen mit massenhaft Steinchen und Sand füllen.



An der Jet-Tankstelle bei der Höpfnerburg gibt es auf jeden Fall einen Hochdruckreiniger, den man für entsprechendes Geld nutzen kann. 
An vielen Tankstellen mit Waschanlage gibt es diese Hochdruckreiniger.


----------



## Waldgeist (19. Mai 2013)

iTom schrieb:


> An der Jet-Tankstelle bei der Höpfnerburg gibt es auf jeden Fall einen Hochdruckreiniger, den man für entsprechendes Geld nutzen kann.
> An vielen Tankstellen mit Waschanlage gibt es diese Hochdruckreiniger.



wenn ihr eure Lager erhalten wollt, laßt die Hochdruckreiniger weg oder stellt sie auf niedrigste Stufen nehmt lieber einen Gartenschlauch mit Waschbürste zum daranstecken.


----------



## mrt1N (20. Mai 2013)

Auf Hochdruckreiniger wollte ich auch garnicht raus, sondern eher Reinigung mittels normalem Schlauch, etc.. In einer WG ohne Garten hat man leider keine Möglichkeiten sein Rad mit einem Schlauch zu reinigen, das geht nur zu Hause im großen Hof.


----------



## Bollibu (20. Mai 2013)

In Durlach, in der Killisfeldstraße 24, gibts den Cleanpark.

Da kannst für ein paar Gulden deinen Bock waschen, man kann soweit ich weis zwischen allem Möglichen (Hoch-/Niederdruck und seifig oder nicht) wählen.

Funktioniert ziemlich gut und ist nicht teuer. 

Beim Reiniger an der Höpfnerburg war mir nicht ganz sicher ob da nicht irgend ein Krempel drin ist den ich nicht unbedingt auf meinen Dichtungen haben will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurix (21. Mai 2013)

Meine Lösung:

http://www.aqua2go.eu/de/


----------



## vitaminc (21. Mai 2013)

Ich bleib bei Bürstenset und MucOff Cleaner.

Wenn alles angetrocknet ist, einfach paar Mal drüber bürsten, danach noch bisschen Muc Off drauf, abwischen und fertig !


----------



## Whosthatguy7590 (21. Mai 2013)

N´abend! ^^ 

Wo ist den dieser besagte Trail in Malsch?  
Suche noch nach einer tollen Feierabend runde...   
muss allerdings immer von Durmersheim über Neu Malsch bis Malsch fahren um endlich mal an ein wenig Wald und Steigung zu kommen!   Oder ich fahre mit dem Auto wo hin....   

mag sich jemand die mühe machen und mir mittels Google/Maps oder Runtastic.... whatever...  und Paint! XD  ein paar Trails markieren?   
wäre euch sehr verbunden... 

bei der nächsten "Anfänger" Tour wär ich dabei!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Mai 2013)

Ist morgen Abend was geplant?


----------



## robertj (26. Mai 2013)

Hallo, 
morgen soll das Wetter ab Mittag ganz annehmbar sein. Jemand Lust auf Pfalz? 
Gruß Robert


----------



## Stricherjunge (27. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

falls hier jemand an einer legalen Downhill-/Freeridestrecke Interesse hat hier sind Informationen diesbezüglich http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10632014#post10632014

Gruß Moritz


----------



## Eike. (28. Mai 2013)

Am Donnerstag soll es erträglich werden. Nicht wirklich schön, aber wenigstens ohne neues Nass von oben. Und wählerisch darf man in diesem Früvember ja nicht sein. Kommt jemand mit in die Pfalz?


----------



## Lena805 (28. Mai 2013)

Wenn die Vorhersage gut bleibt, dann sind Christian und ich dabei.


----------



## robertj (28. Mai 2013)

Dabei.


----------



## Maddin92 (28. Mai 2013)

Bin auch mit dabei. Muss die neue Gabel endlich mal richtig testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (29. Mai 2013)

Je nachdem welcher Wetterdienst Recht behält sieht es für Donnerstag und Sonntag immer besser aus 
Ich hab mal wieder mit GPSies rumgespielt und eine neue Tour zusammengeklickt: Track auf GPSies. Von Neustadt über/um Hohe Loog und Kalmit zum Kaisergarten. Dann auf einem Treppen-/Kehrenexperiment (schon von robertj verifiziert) nach Lambrecht und dem Versuch einer kürzeren Auffahrt aufs Weinbiet. Da an der Wolfsburg noch Bauarbeiten im Gange sind über rot-weiß und zwei weitere Experimente im unteren Teil zurück nach Neustadt. Das macht ca. 1100hm/40km.

Start morgen um 10 in Neustadt am Sportplatz in der Sauterstraße?


----------



## Raskolnikov (29. Mai 2013)

bin auch dabei,
fährt jemand mit der Bahn?


----------



## mheck (29. Mai 2013)

ich bin auch dabei und würde auch mit der bahn fahren.


----------



## Raskolnikov (29. Mai 2013)

Abfahrt mit der Bahn (RE) ist um 9:07 im Hauptbahnhof, Ankunft in Neustadt Hbf ist um 9:51.
Treffpunkt: 9:50 unter der Anzeigetafel im Hbf?


----------



## Raskolnikov (29. Mai 2013)

Korrektur
Treffpunkt: *8:50* unter der Anzeigetafel im Hbf?


----------



## Maddin92 (29. Mai 2013)

Komme auch 8:50 zum Hauptbahnhof. Brauche nur ein Anschlussticket.


----------



## mheck (29. Mai 2013)

Jepp, ich bin dann auch um 8:50 am hbf. hab auch ein studententicket, brauche daher auch nur ein anschlussticket.


----------



## /dev/random (29. Mai 2013)

Ich bin auch mit am Start.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (29. Mai 2013)

Tjo, bin auch mit dabei. Kein Ticket, aber es könnte sinnvoll sein dann ein 5er RegioXplus zu nehmen anstatt pro Person je 2x Erweiterungsticket.

Bis zur obigen Zeit unter der Tafel. 

Cu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (29. Mai 2013)

Ich schau mal welche Lösung am günstigsten ist. Ein VRN Grupenticket für die Anschlussstrecke geht ja auch.


----------



## w3rd (29. Mai 2013)

überlegs mir auch grad.. aber das blöde regioxplus gibts nciht mit der app.....


----------



## Eike. (31. Mai 2013)

Die Experimente bei Lambrecht waren ein voller Erfolg, und geben der Kaisergartenrunde das, was mir da bis jetzt gefehlt hat  Ein paar interessante Treppen und ca. 30 erstklassige Spitzkehren, die auch gut zum Üben geeignet sind. Die Runde wird in diesem Jahr öfter auf dem Programm zu stehen.
Aber erstmal muss es abtrocknen. Ich hab ja nicht gedacht, dass ich den Pfälzerwald mal in diesem Zustand erlebe.


----------



## w3rd (31. Mai 2013)

super wars! inkl scrambled omelette


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (31. Mai 2013)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich hab ja nicht gedacht, dass ich den Pfälzerwald mal in diesem Zustand erlebe.


Du hast die Change das am Sonntag zu toppen.


----------



## Lockenghost (31. Mai 2013)

klingen gut  eure Berichte 

In zwei Wochen hab ich auch mal wieder Zeit und richtig Lust. OK, ist jetzt vielleicht noch etwas früh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robertj (31. Mai 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Du hast die Change das am Sonntag zu toppen.



Bin dabei


----------



## /dev/random (31. Mai 2013)

Ja, trotz Matsch hat es gestern Spaß gemacht -- bis auf die unentspannte Nervensäge gegen Ende.


----------



## Eike. (31. Mai 2013)

Ein Arsch bei der Menge an Fußgängern ist ja noch ein erträgliche Quote. Vielleicht ist der früher am Tag ja auch an ein Zweirad-Arsch geraten und war deswegen so geladen.


----------



## w3rd (31. Mai 2013)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Ja, trotz Matsch hat es gestern Spaß gemacht -- bis auf die unentspannte Nervensäge gegen Ende.



meinst du mich?


----------



## robertj (1. Juni 2013)

Plan für morgen Sonntag:

Start 10h Neustadt Sportplatz.
Weinbiet - Wolfsburg - Heidenbrunner Tal - Kaisergarten - Lambrecht - Teufelsfels - Lambrecht - Weinbiet - ...


----------



## Lena805 (1. Juni 2013)

Wir kommen mit.


----------



## Maddin92 (1. Juni 2013)

Robert und ich kommen auch mit.  
Wir fahren mit dem RE um 9:07 ab dem hbf. Treffpunkt, für alle die noch mitkommen wollen, ist um 8:50 unter der Anzeige.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. Juni 2013)

Bin auch dabei, habe aber einen Automitfahrplatz.


----------



## beetle (1. Juni 2013)

Ich bin auch dabei. Kann wen am KA HBF aufgabeln oder auf der Strecke von Tübingen.

Edith sagt: @Prof. Dr. YoMan: meinst du meinen? Oder fährst du auch mit dem Auto? *verwirrtguck*


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. Juni 2013)

Robertj gabelt mich schon auf. Danke. Vielleicht findet sich noch jemand der dankend annimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /dev/random (1. Juni 2013)

Ich bin auch wieder am Start.


----------



## /dev/random (2. Juni 2013)

Die Tour heute hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht.  Roberts Plan war gut; das Experiment mit dem Gelben Kreuz war meiner Meinung nach auch ein voller Erfolg. Den Weg bin ich heute nicht zum letzten Mal gefahren. 

Ein paar Bilder gibt's auch.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. Juni 2013)

/dev/random schrieb:


> das Experiment mit dem Gelben Kreuz war meiner Meinung nach auch ein voller Erfolg.


Ja, jetzt gibt es eine feine Möglichkeit am Teufelsfelsen zu fahren ohne die lange Lambertkreuz"runde" zu machen. Genau wie die "neue" Auffahrt aufs Weinbiet. Hat sich gelohnt die letzten Male.


----------



## beetle (3. Juni 2013)

War echt top gestern! Muss mal gucken was ich mit den Videos mache. Sind ja ein paar viele GBs.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Juni 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ja, jetzt gibt es eine feine Möglichkeit am Teufelsfelsen zu fahren ohne die lange Lambertkreuz"runde" zu machen. Genau wie die "neue" Auffahrt aufs Weinbiet. Hat sich gelohnt die letzten Male.



Hallo Holger,

was ist die "neue Auffahrt" zum Weinbiet? Ich kenne Steinbruch und die Fahrstraße. Gibts noch eine sinnvolle Auffahrt?

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. Juni 2013)

Von Lindenberg (also aus Richtung Lamprecht) kommend ab Weinbietweg hinauf. Ich müsste jetzt genau schauen wie. Kriege es aber auf der BikeHike Karte gerade nicht hin.

Wir sind sonst immer recht langwierig hoch gefahren von da aus. So ists nun direkt, aber auch nicht sonders steil.

Ziemlich sicher ist, das wir an dieser Kreuzung nach SW abgebogen sind und nicht weiter "geradeaus". Oben ists mir anhand der Karte unklar, da scheint mir ein Weg zu fehlen.

Eike/Robert haben das als Track.

Grad Eike gefragt.

Ab der einen Kreuzung von oben: Rechts, rechts, links, links (auf der Karte), einfach immer "hoch" ab der obigen Abzweigung.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Juni 2013)

Hallo Holger,

danke für die Info.

Aber wie seid Ihr nach Lindenberg hochgekommen? Das liegt ja auch nicht grad auf der Höhe, von z.B. dem Gemüsehändler, sonderen eher schon auf Höhe Burg.

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. Juni 2013)

?

Wer sagt Gemüsehändler? Von Lamprecht aus.

Du fährst von hier aus die Straße unter der Bahn aus hoch.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Juni 2013)

Achso, dachte ihr seid in Neustadt gestartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. Juni 2013)

Von Neustadt aus gibts ja ein/zwei Klassiker die einen zügig hoch bringen.


----------



## Eike. (4. Juni 2013)

Morgen startet bei perfektem Sonnenschein wieder die Mittwoch-Feierabendrunde um 18:30 auf der Wasserwerksbrücke. 

Und am Samstag geht es nach aktueller Vorhersage in die dann wieder bekannt trockene Pfalz. Details kommen noch.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. Juni 2013)

Dabei. Zwei mal.


----------



## Rasender Robert (4. Juni 2013)

Ich bin morgen auch dabei!


----------



## Maddin92 (4. Juni 2013)

Ich auch.


----------



## KaBiker612 (4. Juni 2013)

Bin Morgen auch dabei. An der Hedwigsquelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (4. Juni 2013)

KaBiker612 schrieb:


> Bin Morgen auch dabei. An der Hedwigsquelle.



Das wird wohl lustig. Am Samstag ist der Bach über die B3 geflossen und hat jede Menge Geröll mitgebracht. Die Wege in der Umgebung dürften noch gut aufgeweicht und ausgewaschen sein. Einige Eindrücke vom Hochwasser


----------



## Lena805 (4. Juni 2013)

ich komm auch mit. ist die wwb die bruecke ueber die gleise am tivoli?


----------



## Eike. (4. Juni 2013)

Genau.

Edit: Ein Link zu meiner Karte mit Treffpunkten ist jetzt in der Signatur.


----------



## LittleBoomer (4. Juni 2013)

Wattkopf sieht ganz brauchbar aus. Bin morgen auch unterwegs, ev.sieht man sich...


----------



## DodoLafitte (5. Juni 2013)

Ich bin am Samstag mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch mal wieder dabei.


----------



## /dev/random (5. Juni 2013)

Last Minute-Meldung: Bin auch mit dabei. Ich fahre direkt zur Hedwigsquelle; sollte ca. 18:50 dort sein.


----------



## Eike. (6. Juni 2013)

Das wäre für den Samstag wahrscheinlich ein bischen viel, oder?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. Juni 2013)

Ist ne Ansage. Aber sind auch "nur" 300 mehr als das letzte mal.
Schade ist ein Auslassen des Weinbiet, den Kuchen werde ich vermissen. 

Vor allem das Höhenmetergezappel am Ende würde ein Spaß werden.


----------



## Eike. (6. Juni 2013)

Entspannter Alternativvorschlag mit Kuchen und auch vielen Kehren.
Da wäre dann auch eher Zeit zum üben, probieren und fotofieren :d


----------



## Rasender Robert (6. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

für alle, die eine Tour mit weniger Kuchen, aber dafür mehr Höhenmetern bevorzugen, kommt hier mein Vorschlag für Samstag 

Martin und ich fahren um 09:09 mit dem Zug nach Bühl. Von dort geht es hoch zur Badener Höhe und dann den Westweg hinunter nach Forbach. Anschließend fahren wir wieder hoch über Sand und den Hochkopf zur Hornisgrinde, um von dort aus den Trail nach Lauf zu fahren. Die Rückfahrt mit dem Zug ist dann wieder ab Bühl.

Insgesamt werden das ungefähr 65-70km mit 2100-2200hm sein.

Viele Grüße

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DodoLafitte (6. Juni 2013)

Das gefiele mir gut. Üben und Probieren wäre super, weil bei mir dringend nötig.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. Juni 2013)

Rasender Robert schrieb:


> um von dort aus den Trail nach Lauf zu fahren


Am Samstag???


----------



## Rasender Robert (6. Juni 2013)

Warum nicht? Der letzten Teil am Bach entlang könnte sowieso noch zu nass sein, sodass ich den wahrscheinlich auslassen werde. Der Rest des Trails ist ja weniger stark frequentiert und sollte keine Probleme machen. 

Da wir mit ziemlicher Sicherheit keine große Gruppe sein werden, sollte das gehen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. Juni 2013)

Rasender Robert schrieb:


> Da wir mit ziemlicher Sicherheit keine große Gruppe sein werden, sollte das gehen.


Ich tippe auf eine Gruppengröße von zwei.


----------



## Lena805 (6. Juni 2013)

Ich waere fuer die kleinere pfalz alternative. will gerne kurven fahren und wir muessen um 18:30 wieder am auto sein


----------



## Eike. (6. Juni 2013)

So langsam rutschen die Gewitter auch in Richtung Samstag Abend. Da ist es sowieso geschickter eine kürzere Tour zu fahren, bei der man zur Not auch schneller wieder zurück ist. 

10 Uhr in Neustadt am Gemüsehändler (siehe Link in der Signatur).


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. Juni 2013)

Ich bin für die "gemütliche" Runde dabei. Vor allem in Blick auf das Wetter.


----------



## nf805 (6. Juni 2013)

Jo, Eike hatte mich schon bei "entspannt" und "Kuchen".


----------



## Landei-Forst (7. Juni 2013)

Hi,



Eike. schrieb:


> 10 Uhr in Neustadt am Gemüsehändler (siehe Link in der Signatur)?



Wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe bin ich zur Abwechslung auch mal wieder dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. Juni 2013)

Ok, also ...

Morgen 9:07 an Gleis 1 KA. 

Treff 8:50 unter der Anzeige. Bitte pünktlich. Der Zug kommt um fünf vor an und es wird voll werden, denke ich bei dem Wetter. 

Jürgen, du brauchst ein Ticket und kommst sicher? Dann hol ich gleich ein RegioXplus. 

Cu!


----------



## Lena805 (7. Juni 2013)

Haett ich mal frueher schreiben koennen, aber wir haetten noch nen sitzplatz im auto frei...


----------



## /dev/random (7. Juni 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Schade ist ein Auslassen des Weinbiet, den Kuchen werde ich vermissen.





nf805 schrieb:


> Jo, Eike hatte mich schon bei "entspannt" und "Kuchen".



 Seid ihr süchtig? 

Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte: Bin auch wieder mit dabei.  
Holger, wenn Du ein RegioXplus-Ticket kaufst, dann nehm ich einen Platz.


----------



## Landei-Forst (7. Juni 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Jürgen, du brauchst ein Ticket und kommst sicher? Dann hol ich gleich ein RegioXplus.



Wenn, dann komm ich mit dem Auto um 10:00 zum Gemüsehändler.


----------



## robertj (9. Juni 2013)

Heute Nachmittag soll das Wetter in der Pfalz ganz erträglich sein. Ich starte um 15h in Maikammer zu einer gemütlichen Tour.


----------



## Ghosty82 (9. Juni 2013)

Was heißt gemütlich? Was hast du vor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robertj (9. Juni 2013)

2-3 mal Kalmit. Bis gleich.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. Juni 2013)

Gibts für die Mittwoch Abendrunde schon einen Plan, der eventuell nicht nur den Wattkopf hoch und runter geht?


----------



## DodoLafitte (10. Juni 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich von der tollen Tour einen Bilder-Link? Strecke und Wetter waren nämlich perfekt, IMHO.


----------



## /dev/random (10. Juni 2013)

Ich hab zwei Bilder in meinem Album hochgeladen...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. Juni 2013)

Hier sind gerade insgesamt 2,2GB auf dem Weg in eine Dropbox.

Bitte schickt mir über das Forum eine eMail (KEINE PN!). Ich mach dann mal endlich eine Liste mit eMail-Adressen für mich für sowas.  Ich geb die dann auch Eike und Phillip, weil wir drei sind wohl die Hauptfotographen. Bzw. ich gebe dann wohl die Freigabe für diesen Dropboxunterzweig weiter.

Morgen gibts dann Dropbox Links. Ich denke mal die ganzen Enduristen haben kein Problem, wenn ihr Konterfei so halb öffentlich wird. Wenn doch, haben wir ein Problem.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. Juni 2013)

Happy B-Day Eike!


----------



## DodoLafitte (11. Juni 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Happy B-Day Eike!



Auch von mir.


----------



## Eike. (11. Juni 2013)

Yeah


----------



## Rasender Robert (11. Juni 2013)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Gibts für die Mittwoch Abendrunde schon einen Plan, der eventuell nicht nur den Wattkopf hoch und runter geht?



Hallo, 

Martin und ich wollen morgen wieder eine Feierabendrunde drehen. Allerdings werden wir wohl wieder am Wattkopf fahren, da das einfach die am besten von Karlsruhe aus zu erreichende Strecke ist. 

Los geht es wie immer um 18:30 an der Wasserwerkbrücke. 

Robert


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. Juni 2013)

Dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaBiker612 (12. Juni 2013)

Bin auch dabei. 18:50 an der Quelle.


----------



## Brush_Less (12. Juni 2013)

Hallo - bin erst kürzlich von Freiburg nach Karlsruhe gezogen
und würde heute auch mal vorbeischauen wenns ok ist.
Um 18:50 Uhr an der Quelle 

Gruß


----------



## Finnito (13. Juni 2013)

Hey Jungs, hab ein dringendes Problem. Hab mir leider bei meinem Fox rp23 high Volume ein Oring von der äußeren Luftkammer zerdrückt. Ist ein 42x1,5 kann mir da jemand auf die schnelle aushelfen? 

Gruß Finn


----------



## Eike. (13. Juni 2013)

Ich hab beim letzten Service die Dichtungen aufgehoben, kannst du haben. Aber heute nicht mehr. Abholung entweder in der Oststadt oder nähe Ece.


----------



## nf805 (13. Juni 2013)

Ich hab noch ein komplettes, neues Service-Kit für den FOX RP23, also so was in der Art:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p0376f0c9df3769c8800539914b3d0204/Fox-Air-Sleeve-Rebuild-Kit.html

Wenn Du's wirklich dringend brauchst, dann kann ich's Dir für den Neupreis geben und ich kauf mir dann bei Gelegenheit ein Neues. Abholung aber nur heute abend (ab ca. 19:00h) in Neureut.
Ab morgen bin ich in Urlaub und vorher mach ich keine Dämpferwartung mehr.


----------



## Finnito (13. Juni 2013)

Hey Jungs, vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort, da bin ja glücklich. Wenn ihr am Samstag/Sonntag in die Pfalz fahrt kann ich dann wohl mitkommen .

Eike hast ne PN.

Gruß Finn


----------



## Lockenghost (14. Juni 2013)

Jemand Lust, morgen was zu machen?

Edit: Mein Zeitfenster ist morgen nicht all zu riesig, daher mach ich gleich mal einen Vorschlag:

Abfahrt 8:34 oder 9 Uhr nach Maikammer oder Neustadt
Würde gerne um 17 Uhr wieder in Karlsruhe sein.

Wer ist dabei? Bin für alle Möglichkeiten von gemütlich bis sportlich zu haben.


----------



## Rasender Robert (14. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

wenn du schon um 17 Uhr wieder zurück sein möchtest, lohnt es sich meiner Meinung nach nicht, in die Pfalz zu fahren. Außerdem spare ich mir die Touren dort gerne für schlechtes Wetter auf 

Daher kommt hier mein Vorschlag: Mit der S1 um 09:17 von Hauptbahnhof nach Bad Herrenalb. Von dort aus über den Westweg entlang über den Berg nach Forbach, und anschließend auf der anderen Talseite hinauf zur Schwarzwaldhochstraße. Dann Abfahrt nach Bühl über Bühlertal. Das sollten ca. 50-55km und 1700hm sein, mit der Option die letzten 200hm abzukürzen.

Wenn alles glatt läuft, erreichen wir dann den Zug um 16:21 ab Bühl und sind rechtzeitig wieder in Karlsruhe.

Viele Grüße

Robert


----------



## Krustenking (14. Juni 2013)

Ich finde das klingt gut (Roberts Tour), würde mitkommen, auch wenn es mich bei meiner akutellen Fitness wohl an meine Grenzen bringt, aber es sollte machbar sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddin92 (14. Juni 2013)

Nur zur Vollständigkeit: Ich bin natürlich auch mit dabei.


----------



## Finnito (14. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich meinen Dämpfer heute noch Dicht bekomme, dann bin ich auch dabei!

Gruß Finn


----------



## Lockenghost (14. Juni 2013)

Rasender Robert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn du schon um 17 Uhr wieder zurück sein möchtest, lohnt es sich meiner Meinung nach nicht, in die Pfalz zu fahren. Außerdem spare ich mir die Touren dort gerne für schlechtes Wetter auf
> 
> ...



klingt gut, bin dabei


----------



## shield (16. Juni 2013)

guten abend miteinander!

gehört denn die gaggenauer gegen auch hier rein?
ich war heute mal wieder am bernstein. dieses mal allerdings von bad herrenalb hinauf, was sehr angenehm ist im gegensatz von gaggenau zu kommen.

geht hier denn jemand öfters fahren?


----------



## /dev/random (16. Juni 2013)

Noch kurz ein Wort zur Tour vom Samstag: Es war eine nette Runde, auch wenn viel Forstwegschrubberei dabei war.  Die Trails gegen Ende waren dafür aber Entschädigung genug; einige offene Rechnungen gibt's ebenfalls noch zu begleichen. Breite Lenker sind nicht überall von Vorteil.


----------



## hömma (17. Juni 2013)

shield schrieb:


> guten abend miteinander!
> 
> gehört denn die gaggenauer gegen auch hier rein?
> ich war heute mal wieder am bernstein. dieses mal allerdings von bad herrenalb hinauf, was sehr angenehm ist im gegensatz von gaggenau zu kommen.
> ...



Wir (Baden-Badener und Gaggenauer) sind öfter mal am Bernstein unterwegs. I.d.R. aber vom Murgtal aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddin92 (17. Juni 2013)

Robert und ich fahren morgen eine Feierabendrunde.

Start ist diesmal ein bisschen später: 19:00 Uhr Wasserwerkbrücke bzw. 20 min später an der Quelle.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## KaBiker612 (18. Juni 2013)

Dabei. 19:20 an der Quelle


----------



## shield (18. Juni 2013)

vielleicht sieht man sich ja nachher aber ich finde es ein wenig heiss.


----------



## Eike. (19. Juni 2013)

Ein kurzer Bericht unserer Vinschgau-Reise. Es war...

luftig






rumplig







praktisch







mühsam







erholsam







steil







steiler





jetzt auch in bewegten Bildern. 




aussichtsreich







alpin







einfach geil







sehr früh






... und außerdem von 6:30 bis 22 Uhr sonnig und heiß.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. Juni 2013)

Danke! Treffend zusammengefasst.


----------



## shield (19. Juni 2013)

ich poste hier einfach mal mein bild von gestern abend auf dem wattkopf/edelberg in karlsruhe:






fahrer: ich
fotomann: ich

im album mehr.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/60477


----------



## Krustenking (19. Juni 2013)

Heute wieder Feuerabendrunde?


----------



## Eike. (19. Juni 2013)

Bei der Temperatur für mich nur bis zum See.


----------



## Jan89 (21. Juni 2013)

Tourenvorschlag für heute Abend 

17:19 oder 18:19 am Albtalbahnhof nach Bad Herrenalb 
hoch zur Hahnenfalzhütte - Albursprung - Plattenweg - Teufelsmühle- Bad Herrenalb
rückfahrt entweder 21:04 oder 22:04 
wer hat lust?


----------



## Maddin92 (21. Juni 2013)

Ich hab eher Lust morgen eine Ganztagestour zu fahren. Von daher mein Vorschlag:

Morgen um 9:34 ab Hbf mit dem Zug nach Maikammer dann Kalmit - Hohe Loog - Zigeunerfelsen - Neustadt - Weinbiet - Wolfsburg (aber nicht ganz runter sondern ein Versuch weiter hinten im Tal) - Kaltenbrunner Tal - Hohe Loog/Kalmit - Blauer Punkt nach Maikammer.

Das wären ca 45km und 1500 -1600 hm.

Wenn möglich 17:21 oder 18:21 zurückfahren.

Kommt jemand mit?

Gruß

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mheck (21. Juni 2013)

ich wäre morgen bei ner ganztages tour dabei. allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob ich die angestrebten 1500/1600 hm schaffe. Aber im Notfall kann ich ja einfach vor dem letzten Kalmit anstieg aussteigen.


----------



## Jan89 (21. Juni 2013)

Bin morgen dabei

heute dann 17:19 

bis dann


----------



## Maddin92 (21. Juni 2013)

Gut dann ist Treffpunkt morgen um 9:20 Uhr unter der Anzeige.


----------



## /dev/random (21. Juni 2013)

.iebaD


----------



## Krustenking (21. Juni 2013)

Ich komm auch mit


----------



## mheck (22. Juni 2013)

ich will morgen von bad herrenalb über teufelsmühle bernstein ins murgtal fahren. abfahrt um 11:59 am Albtalbahnhof. 
jemand dabei?


----------



## shield (22. Juni 2013)

Ich wär dabei, muss aber zugeben dass ich mit meinem niederen Rahmen nur dich oder die Gruppe aufhalten würde. Bist du schnell den Berg rauf? Wenn's steil wird muss ich schieben


----------



## mheck (23. Juni 2013)

ich hab zeit, allerdings musst du dann bergrunter auf mich warten ;-)


----------



## shield (23. Juni 2013)

ich glaub das wird heute mal wieder nix, sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brush_Less (24. Juni 2013)

Wenn jemand Lust hat mitzukommen - ich würde am Do ne kleine Feierabend Runde drehen.
Ich plane mal gg 7 Uhr an der Quelle..
Gruss

// Edit ich nehm das heute mal raus und lass nur den Do für die Tour stehen..


----------



## Rasender Robert (26. Juni 2013)

Hallo, 

Ich fahre heute Abend eine Feierabendrunde am Wattkopf. Los geht es wie immer um 18:30 an der Wasserwerkbrücke, 15 Minuten später dann an der Hedwigsquelle.

Robert

Edit um 17:45: Wenn sich bis 18:00 keiner hier meldet, fahre ich eine andere Runde und werde nicht an der Wasserwerkbrücke vorbeikommen.


----------



## El5elemento (26. Juni 2013)

Hallo! 

Bin ich neue hier und auch mit dem Fahrrad. Ich komme aus Spanien und jetzt wohne ich in Baden Baden. 

Vielleicht habe ich nächste Woche mein Fahrrad komplett fertig und kann ich mit euch fahren wenn ihr mich lass. 
Ich weiss es nicht ob ich richtig gesagt habe hahahaha Sorry wegen mein Deutsch, muss ich mehr lernen XD

Grüsse!


----------



## shield (26. Juni 2013)

das Deutsch ist doch schon ganz gut! Immer ran an den Wattkopf!
Herzlich Willkommen!


----------



## Whosthatguy7590 (27. Juni 2013)

irgendwie will das mit dem Bernstein -> Murgtal Trail nicht so klappen wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe......  wo soll der sein?  XD 
in Hörden kam ich dann an, allerdings über lahme Wald Autobahnen und kleinere Forstwege, wenn ich gedacht habe das ich den Trail gefunden habe, war er nach nicht einmal 100 m schon wieder rum...   -.- 
kann mir da wer auf Runtastic etc. was zusammenbasteln? 
oder ihn mir mal zeigen? ^^ 

grüßle, Sascha


----------



## hömma (27. Juni 2013)

Whosthatguy7590 schrieb:


> irgendwie will das mit dem Bernstein -> Murgtal Trail nicht so klappen wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe......  wo soll der sein?  XD
> in Hörden kam ich dann an, allerdings über lahme Wald Autobahnen und kleinere Forstwege, wenn ich gedacht habe das ich den Trail gefunden habe, war er nach nicht einmal 100 m schon wieder rum...   -.-
> kann mir da wer auf Runtastic etc. was zusammenbasteln?
> oder ihn mir mal zeigen? ^^
> ...



Runtastic? Das ist doch diese Jogging-App, die andere Menschen mit deinen Jogging-Erfolgen zuspammt, oder? Keine Ahnung, wie man da was bastelt, hab dir ne PN geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whosthatguy7590 (27. Juni 2013)

hömma schrieb:


> Runtastic? Das ist doch diese Jogging-App, die andere Menschen mit deinen Jogging-Erfolgen zuspammt, oder? Keine Ahnung, wie man da was bastelt, hab dir ne PN geschrieben.



Runtastic gibt es auch als MTB App, läuft eignt. ziemlich gut und zeichnet alles auf was man so fährt, selbst im tiefsten Wald... 

Geschwindigkeit, Steigung, Gefälle... etc


jo hab sie gelesen, Mercy!  
hoffe ich finde mich zurecht ^^


----------



## shield (27. Juni 2013)

ich hab von runtastic auf strava gewechselt und werde es nicht bereuen!


----------



## Landei-Forst (27. Juni 2013)

shield schrieb:


> falls dir das was bringt:
> http://app.strava.com/segments/4431748
> 
> ich hab von runtastic auf strava gewechselt und werde es nicht bereuen!



ein GPS Thread 

Ich finde bei Strava keine Möglichkeit den Track herunterzuladen um mein Navi damit zu füttern. Somit sehe ich keinen richtigen Sinn in dieser Äpp, abgesehen vom "meiner ist länger als deiner" mit den Bike Kollegen .

Ich zeichne den Track mit OruxMaps auf. Orux bietet auch *Offline* Karten, im Ausland sehr nützlich. Aus Orux kann ich den Track dann direkt zu gpsies hochladen. Von dort kann jeder den Track nach belieben weiterverwenden.

Beispiel:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=tvrjjfpsydxrbzzh

Meist zeichne ich die Tracks jedoch direkt mit dem Garmin auf, auch die landen dann bei Bedarf auf gpsies.com

OruxMaps und Gpsies sind kostenfrei.


----------



## mheck (28. Juni 2013)

@whosthatguy ich kann dir den trail mal schicken. bin ihr letzten sonntag wieder gefahren. wenn man den richtigen trifft, hat man fast die ganze strecke vom bernstein bis ins murgtal nur trail.


----------



## mheck (28. Juni 2013)

gibt aber auch noch ne 2. variante ab dem bernstein


am besten lädst du dir mal garmin basecamp runter und die openmtbmaps. beides ist kostenlos und zum planen der touren gut geeignet, da in den openmtbmaps oft sehr viele trails eingezeichnet sind.


----------



## matou (28. Juni 2013)

Ist ja ganz toll was ihr alles für Trails kennt! Wow!
Aber meint ihr tatsächlich es ist so wahnsinnig clever, dies öffentlich zu posten oder irgendwo hochzuladen?
Gerade am Bernstein Richtung Murgtal gibts oft genug Stress...


----------



## hömma (28. Juni 2013)

matou schrieb:


> Ist ja ganz toll was ihr alles für Trails kennt! Wow!
> Aber meint ihr tatsächlich es ist so wahnsinnig clever, dies öffentlich zu posten oder irgendwo hochzuladen?
> Gerade am Bernstein Richtung Murgtal gibts oft genug Stress...



Danke matou, wollte gerade etwas ähnliches schreiben, wenn auch in der Wortwahl etwas diplomatischer.  Hatte schon seinen Grunde, warum ich ne PN geschrieben und nicht öffentlich gepostet habe. 

Auch wenn mittlerweile jeder "Experte" jeden Trail bei GPSies einstellt, ist es immer noch was anderes, als sowas in nem öffentlichen Forum zu posten. Zum GPS-Thema: Wenn, dann Orux! Dazu gibt es aber im GPS-Unterforum schon mehr als genug Beiträge...


----------



## matou (28. Juni 2013)

Sorry, aber das Thema ist mMn mittlerweile zu präsent, als das man da noch diplomatisch darauf hinweisen müsste...im Zweifel sollte es mit gesundem Menschenverstand erst garnicht dazu kommen.


----------



## mheck (28. Juni 2013)

sorry, hab die links wieder rausgenommen


----------



## El5elemento (28. Juni 2013)

shield schrieb:


> das Deutsch ist doch schon ganz gut! Immer ran an den Wattkopf!
> Herzlich Willkommen!



Hahaha danke! 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (29. Juni 2013)

@mheck
Danke!

Die meisten hier, mich eingeschlossen, helfen gerne per PM aus, aber öffentliche Trailkennzeichnung sollte vermieden werden. Man sollte auch versuchen die stark frequentierten Pfade am Wochenende mit dem Bike zu meiden!


----------



## Eike. (29. Juni 2013)

Holger und ich fahren morgen mit dem 9:34 Zug in die Pfalz. Es wird nichts großes werden, mir steht nicht der Sinn nach einer ganztagestour und ich will zeitig wieder zu hause sein.


----------



## w3rd (1. Juli 2013)

Eike. schrieb:


> Holger und ich fahren morgen mit dem 9:34 Zug in die Pfalz. Es wird nichts großes werden, mir steht nicht der Sinn nach einer ganztagestour und ich will zeitig wieder zu hause sein.


David Tim und ich shuttlen morgen 1 oder 2 mal auf den Mt Seymour falls jemand lust hat


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. Juli 2013)

w3rd schrieb:


> David Tim und ich shuttlen morgen 1 oder 2 mal auf den Mt Seymour falls jemand lust hat


Warum wusste ich nur, dass sowas kommt. Viel Spaß, ganz bleiben!


----------



## overkill_KA (2. Juli 2013)

Achtung der Ab-/Auffahrt von der Carl-Schöpf Hütte runter nach Oberweier, hier hat jemand Äste quer gelegt. Habe zwar welche entfernt könnte aber sein das es sich wiederholt. Zudem wurde sehr grober Kies im oberen Bereich aufgebracht - man schwimmt beim Abfahren regelrecht darauf.

Habe gestern vorne und hinten den Hans Dampf in 2,35 draufgezogen. Werde versuchen hier ab und zu was zu dem Reifen im Vergleich zu Nobby Nic, Fat Albert und RR zu schreiben.
Bisher kann ich sagen das sie vom Rollwiderstand ähnlich den Nobby Nics sind, vom Grip aber eher Richtung Fat Albert gehen. Bei den feuchten Bedingungen die zZt im Wald herrschen hatte ich super Vortrieb


----------



## Rasender Robert (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo, 

Martin und ich werden morgen abend eine Feierabendrunde am Wattkopf fahren. Es geht um 18:30 an der Wasserwerkbrücke los, 15 Minuten später dann an der Hedwigsquelle. 

Viele Grüße 

Robert


----------



## MBka (3. Juli 2013)

Guten Abend,
Ich würde mich evtl. (erstmalig) gerne einklinken.
Melde mich rechtzeitig nochmal hier ob's zeitlich bei mir klappt.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## MBka (4. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
Ich schaffe es leider doch nicht heute Abend:-(
Werde morgen früh eine runde drehen...
Gruß
Marc


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. Juli 2013)

Morgen starten Eike und ich wieder ab 9:34 Hbf, also Treff 20 nach unter dr Anzeige. 

Maikammer, Kalmit, Kaisergarten und dann mal schaun. Teufelsfelsen, Weinbiet, Hohe Loog, Maikammer.
Je nach Lust kann man im zweiten Teil was auslassen. 

Cu. Bitte noch Bescheid geben ob ihr ein Ticket braucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (6. Juli 2013)

Falls jemand kurzentschlossen mit dem Auto kommen will, wir sind um 10:50 am kalmitparkplatz oberhalb von maikammer (Karte in der Signatur).


----------



## /dev/random (6. Juli 2013)

Fahr ich heut nicht, fahr ich morgen -- in die Pfalz.

Der Plan sieht vor um 9:34 nach Maikammer zu gondeln. Dann entweder Kalmit -> Lambrecht -> Weinbiet -> Maikammer (eine von den Standardrunden eben), oder über die Totenkopfhütte Richtung Helmbach und dann "untenrum" wieder nach Maikammer zurück. Keine Ahnung ob die zweite Variante was taugt.

Fährt jemand mit?


----------



## freshmint (6. Juli 2013)

mheck schrieb:


> ich will morgen von bad herrenalb über teufelsmühle bernstein ins murgtal fahren. abfahrt um 11:59 am Albtalbahnhof.
> jemand dabei?



Hi Ich hätte prinzipiell Lust mal die Runde mit Dir zu fahren. Wann bist Du wieder unterwegs?

Ich glaube ich bin schonmal dort gewesen, kann mich aber nicht wirklich richtig erinner.


----------



## DodoLafitte (6. Juli 2013)

Ich bin dabei und würde in Wörth zusteigen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. Juli 2013)

Nachdem das gestern so unbefriedigend verlief, heute gleich nochmal. 

Ab 14:33 KA. Maikammer, Kalmit, Loog, Neustadt, Loog, Maikammer. Vielleicht mehr, aber unwahrscheinlich. 

Wer so spontan noch in den Spätnachmittag rein fahren will und nicht schon am See schwitzt ist gerne gesehen. 

Cu vielleicht.


----------



## /dev/random (7. Juli 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Wer so spontan noch in den Spätnachmittag rein fahren will und nicht schon am See schwitzt ist gerne gesehen.


 
Geil war's -- bis auf den letzten Anstieg, der war etwas ekelhaft. 
Der Dodo hat sich ebenfalls tapfer geschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brush_Less (9. Juli 2013)

Würde heute Abend ne kleine Runde fahren - falls jemand Lust hat mitzukommen...
Ich peile mal 18:15 an der Quelle an.

Gruss


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. Juli 2013)

Jemand Lust auf was "Anderes" am Mittwoch?

17:34 auf den Zug in KA. Maikammer, Kalmit, Loog, Zigeuner, Armbanduhr, Loog, Maikammer?

Denke den Zug um 20:32 und 21:09 zurück wird vllt. knapp, aber dann gibt's noch 21:43 und 22:32.

Lampe natürlich notwendig.


----------



## Brush_Less (9. Juli 2013)

Schade - wäre mitgekommen bin jedoch bis um 8 Uhr an der Arbeit..
aber wird sicher diesen Sommer nochmal was ^^


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. Juli 2013)

So, ne Absage. Da sich bis heute Morgen niemand gemeldet hat, habe ich die Lampe nicht an den Lader gehängt. Alleine will ich mich nicht in den Wald werfen.


----------



## Krustenking (10. Juli 2013)

wie sieht es denn heute aus mit er normalen Feierabendrunde? Fährt jemand?


----------



## Rasender Robert (10. Juli 2013)

Krustenking schrieb:


> wie sieht es denn heute aus mit er normalen Feierabendrunde? Fährt jemand?



Ich habe heute abend keine Zeit, werde dafür aber morgen fahren. Die Startzeit wird wie immer um 18:30 an der Wasserwerkbrücke sein.


----------



## /dev/random (10. Juli 2013)

Ich werde heute abend (nochmal) fahren. Startzeit und Treffpunkt wie gehabt ([email protected]).
 @_Prof._: Neuer Versuch nächste Woche?


----------



## linnsche (10. Juli 2013)

ich bin heut auch gefahren  wer war noch am wattkopf gegen 20/21Uhr?


----------



## DodoLafitte (11. Juli 2013)

Hat schon jemand Pläne für eine Pfalz-Tour an Sonntag? Früh oder auch an Nachmittag? Ich wäre dabei. Samstag klappt es bei mir wohl nicht.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. Juli 2013)

Plant morgen Abend wer, unterwegs zu sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Juli 2013)

Ich werd gegen 19 Uhr +- am Wanderparkplatz unterhalb von der Hedwigsquelle sein.

Wenn noch wer kommt, kann ich auch warten.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. Juli 2013)

Also erstmal:

Morgen Samstag 9:34 Hbf.
9:20 unter der Anzeige. 

Bitte Bescheid geben wegen Ticket. 

Um 10:50 rum Treff am Kalmit Parkplatz unten für die Autofahrer. 

Cu!


----------



## /dev/random (12. Juli 2013)

Dabei.


----------



## DodoLafitte (13. Juli 2013)

Ich werde morgen (So) so um 14:50 an bekannten Kalmit-Parkplatz sein. Vielleicht möchte ja noch jemand das Sonntagsschnitzel wieder loswerden. ;-)


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. Juli 2013)

Um die Zeit könnte das bei mit was werden. Mit dem Zug? Ich sag Bescheid, falls es was wird.


----------



## DodoLafitte (14. Juli 2013)

Ich werde mit dem Auto "anreisen", da ist noch ein Platz auf dem Träger frei. Ich könnte Dich unterwegs irgendwo auflesen (vor der Europahalle, McDo in Mühlburg, etc).


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. Juli 2013)

Ich glaube der Phillip will auch noch mit. Falls der absagt nehme ich gerne den Autoplatz. Ich melde mich rechtzeitig.


----------



## Finnito (15. Juli 2013)

Hey Jungs,

hab am Mittwoch Morgen von 8:30-9:30 Uhr meine letzte Prüfung und will danach endlich mal wieder fahren. Habe ich in den letzten Wochen gelassen um nicht mir gebrochener Hand oder Ähnlichem in den Klausuren zu sitzen . Leider hat der Kumpel mit dem ich los wollte sich, nach seiner letzten Klausur,  die Schulter und Hand im Suff verletzt . Hat einer von euch Lust Mittwoch Mittag mit mir los zu ziehen und den Tag zu biken?
Entweder Strommasten/Eisdiele bis zur Erschöpfung oder gerne auch wo anders hin z.B. Herrenalb?

Gruß Finn


----------



## Slow (16. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde in den nächsten zwei Monaten öfters mal in der Gegend Wolfartsweier/Ettlingen sein und würde gerne dort etwas Radfahren.

Da ich in NRW wohne und mir Land und Leute in BaWü neu sind, würde ich gerne wissen, ob es in der Gegend was zu beachten gibt??
Gibt es bestimmte Gegenden/Trails die man meiden sollte? Gibt es aus bestimmten Gründen schnell Stress? Gibt es generell irgendwelche besonderen Regeln, wie Wegbreitenbeschränkung oder soetwas?

Wahrscheinlich werde ich auch immer zu Zeiten unterwegs sein, in der ander Leute arbeiten gehen. 

Bin hier im Siegerland recht verwöhnt was so etwas angeht - Bei uns ist das so weitläufig, man trifft im Wald kaum Leute, relativ wenig MTBler, Polizei und Forstwirte sind locker usw.

Vielen Dank für eine Antwort!
Schöne Grüße,
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (16. Juli 2013)

*NICHT* auf den Turmberg nach Durlach gehen!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (16. Juli 2013)

Es gibt das übliche Problem im Schwarzwald mit den "Wandernazis". 

Soll heißen selbst wenn du weit vor ihnen auf dem Trail anhältst, an die Seite gehst und freundlich grüßt ist das Erste was du von ihnen hörst ist ein "Das ist aber kein Radweg" mit dem Verweis auf die 2m-Regel.

Sei nett, freundlich, ignoriere sie. Ich bin manchmal gut drauf und versuche eine sachliche Diskussion zu dem Thema ("Behindere oder störe ich sie gerade irgendwie?"), aber in den meisten Fällen beiße ich da auf Granit und werde nur angemault, selbst wenn ich den Fullface abziehe und das Rad zur Seite lege (runter vom Ross).

Am Ende kommt dann halt ein "Tschüß, viel Spaß noch" von mir und ich bin weg.

Am besten du fährst in die Pfalz/Elsass/Vogesen, da kommen zumeist alle gut miteinander aus, außer man gerät an einen Badener/Württemberger. 

Am Wattkopf/Ettlingen sind die MTB-ler inzwischen in der Überzahl, da lässt es sich ohne gemaule biken (meist).


----------



## /dev/random (16. Juli 2013)

Alle Wanderer über einen Kamm zu scheren ist aber auch nicht korrekt. Es gibt auch im Schwarzwald vernünftige Wanderer; die "Krawallwanderer" sind eben diejenigen, welche im Gedächtnis bleiben.  Leider trifft man die aber ziemlich häufig... Im Umfeld von Ortschaften und Wanderparkplätzen kommen auch oft noch unentspannte Spaziergänger dazu.

Als "Auswärtiger" würde ich mir von dieser Klientel allerdings nicht den Spaß verderben lassen. Anschauen kann man sich den Nordschwarzwald durchaus mal; danach fährt man dann, gewissermaßen zur Entspannung, auf die andere Rheinseite.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (16. Juli 2013)

War nicht nur ein Kamm. 

Ich meinte es gibt das Problem, aber nicht das es nur solche Wanderer im Wald gibt.

Genau wie es Idioten-MTB-ler gibt, gibt es halt auch Idioten-Wanderer.

Und das die Dichte in der Pfalz geringer ist (zumindest bei letzterem), da stimmst du mir ja zu.


----------



## /dev/random (16. Juli 2013)

Egal wie viele Kämme es waren, wir verstehen uns.


----------



## Rasender Robert (16. Juli 2013)

Hallo, 

Ich fahre morgen abend wieder eine Feierabendrunde am Wattkopf. Los geht es wie immer um 18:30 an der Wasserwerkbrücke und 15 Minuten später an der Hedwigsquelle. 

Viele Grüße 
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddin92 (16. Juli 2013)

Bin auch am Start!


----------



## Brush_Less (16. Juli 2013)

Bin auch dabei - stoße an der Quelle dazu...
Gruss


----------



## Slow (16. Juli 2013)

Hi,

okay, vielen Dank für die Info! Dann werde ich mal um Ettlingen/Hedwigquelle rumfahren. Und ich werde immer schön freundlich sein. (-;

Falls jemand kommenden Freitag und/oder Montag vormittags/früher Nachmittag Zeit und Lust hat Guide zu spielen, würde ich mich freuen. 

Schöne Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. Juli 2013)

Hoi,
ich war gestern mal zu einem etwas anderen Nightride in der Pfalz mit Philipp. Das kam raus.

Wir waren zwar mit dem Auto unterwegs, aber wenn man den 17:3x Zug hin nimmt schafft man es sicher auf den 22:2x Zug zurück, für die Kurzrunde.


----------



## Michel187 (19. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen Zusammen 

Mal eine etwas ungewöhnliche Frage an dieser Stelle:
Ich hebe mir im April ein Commencal Ramones aufgebaut.
Die Teile stammen von meinem alten Cube. Leider auch die Bremsanlage: eine Hayes Stroker Ryde. Gut- die Bremse is´Mist.
Ich würde sie aber gern noch etwas fahren.

Die Bremseanlage hat den Wunsch geäußert entlüftet und neu befüllt zu werden.
Das Kit dazu habe ich da- nur bekomme ich das Prozedere bei der Anlage irgendwie nicht gebacken :'(
Da dass Kit schon da ist, möchte ich das Rad ungern in eine fremde Werkstatt geben.
Zumal ich nicht weiß, wie die Werkstatt hier im Ort arbeitet....

Kann mir vielleicht hierbei jemand helfen? 
Soll natürlich nicht unbelohnt bleiben. 


Das Rad will nach der langen Standzeit endlich eine richtige Probefahrt erleben.
Zudem möchte des Meta SX nicht mehr für einfache Touren missbraucht werden :-D

Vielen Dank schon einmal :-D

Grüße aus dem verschlafenem Malsch :-D


----------



## mheck (19. Juli 2013)

Ich hab auch ne hayes, aber ne prime pro, die ich auch demnächst entlüften werde (sobald ich ein kit habe). aber eigentlich sollte das nicht so problematisch sein. am bremsklotz aufschrauben und am bremshebel aufschrauben, die flüssigkeit von bremsklotz aus in den bremshebel drücken und durch drehen luftblasen durch die öffnung am hebel entfernen.

aber ich habe mal das hier gefunden 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432619
vllt hilft dir das ja weiter.

grüße


----------



## Krustenking (19. Juli 2013)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand Pläne fürs WE? Ich war schon lange nicht mehr auf der Badener Höhe...


----------



## Lena805 (20. Juli 2013)

Wir fahren heute um 14:00 in Heidelberg. Treffpunkt Friedrich-Ebertstr. 2, Dossenheim.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. Juli 2013)

Gibt es schon einen Sonntagsplan? Ich würde das "Übliche" fahren, aber gerne auch was Anderes.


----------



## Manson-007 (20. Juli 2013)

Wegen des warmen Wetters fahren wir morgen schon um 7.45 Uhr (Hedwigsquelle wegen Wasser-Auftankens) an, die Tour endet gegen 12.30 Uhr.
Wer Lust hat, kann einfach dazu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. Juli 2013)

Ich würde um 13:19 ab Albtalbahnhof nach Bad Herrenalb aufbrechen und mich nach langer Zeit mal wieder an der Teufelsmühle versuchen. Mag jemand mit?


----------



## Manson-007 (21. Juli 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ich würde um 13:19 ab Albtalbahnhof nach Bad Herrenalb aufbrechen und mich nach langer Zeit mal wieder an der Teufelsmühle versuchen. Mag jemand mit?



Auf die Teufelsmühle um die Zeit grenzt schon an Folter  - Heute war es wirklich unangenehm heiß zum Fahren.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. Juli 2013)

Die Wärme war ok. Lieber zu warm als zu kalt. 

Positiv: wenige, aber nette Leute, keine Wandernazis. 

Negativ: Der Trailteil um das Loffenauer Loch herum. Leuts, wenn ihr die schwere Aussenlinie nicht fahren könnt, dann zieht doch bitte innen keine Furche durch. Ich war vor über einem Jahr das letzte mal da und die Schäden sind nicht durch Wasser entstanden. So wird aus dem schönen technischen Teil irgendwann demnächst ein S1/2 Geschrubbe. 

Wenn es nicht so warm gewesen wäre hätte ich ein wenig Trailpflege gemacht und an den drei richtig verschratzten Stellen die Innenspur wieder dicht gemacht. 

Bitte etwas sorgsamer mit dem Trail umgehen, Danke!


----------



## mazola01 (21. Juli 2013)

Ist es da oben spannender als in der Pfalz?


----------



## Manson-007 (21. Juli 2013)

Schwarzwald hat schon tolle Ecken, weniger was die langen Trailpassagen angeht, sondern es ist eher abwechslungsreiche Mischung.
Wir fahren meisten Touren zw. 60-80 Km (800-1200 Hm), da ist der Schwarzwald perfekt geeignet.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. Juli 2013)

Noe. Aber manchmal mag ich nicht so weit fahren. 

Ich steh ja eher auf 30km und 2000hm, aber da kann ich hier nur von träumen, egal ob Pfalz oder SchW.


----------



## Manson-007 (21. Juli 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Noe. Aber manchmal mag ich nicht so weit fahren.
> 
> Ich steh ja eher auf 30km und 2000hm, aber da kann ich hier nur von träumen, egal ob Pfalz oder SchW.



Die 2000 Höhenmeter sind nicht das Problem, nur muss du halt etwas länger fahren, um sie zu sammeln oder 2x Teufelsmühle hoch fahren oder 2x Freudenstadt (160 Km mit 1800 HM) 

Aus dem Grund finde das Gelände im Schwarzwald schwieriger als in den Alpen. Dort ist es oft so, dass man den Berg besteigt, dann geht es wieder runter. Hier bei uns ist geht es immer hoch und runter, das zerrt viel mehr an Kräfte.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. Juli 2013)

km doof. hm gut.

Ich will runter fahren und fahre dafür hoch. km schrubben ist nix für mich.


----------



## Manson-007 (21. Juli 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> km doof. hm gut.
> 
> Ich will runter fahren und fahre dafür hoch. km schrubben ist nix für mich.



km gut, hm gut - dafür kriegst du viel Muckis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. Juli 2013)

Passt nicht zum Zeiteinsatz. Also lass ichs.


----------



## ManU (22. Juli 2013)

Hi zusammen,

hätte da mal eine Frage an die Schrauber unter euch. An meinem Bike wird jetzt wohl mal ein Dämpfer- (Fox RP23 Boost Valve) sowie ein Gabel-Service (Fox F120 RL Fit) fällig. Da ich selber in erster Linie mal nicht über das notwendige Know-How verfüge, wollte ich fragen ob es unter euch jemand gibt der sich damit auskennt und den Service für mich erledigen bzw. mir da unter die Arme greifen könnte? Ich würde selbstverständlich auch was dafür bezahlen ..... nur bevor ich bei Toxoholics iwie 250 aufn Tisch legen muss wollt ich mal schauen ob ich das nicht evtl etwas billiger bekommen könnte 

Sorry dass ich den Touren-Thread dafür missbrauche .... wollt nich extra einen aufmachen und denk ma hier sind au en paar mehr Leute unterwegs 

Greetz Sebastian


----------



## vitaminc (23. Juli 2013)

Fox-Service selber machen? - no way


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. Juli 2013)

Wieso? Dichtungen und Sets in Uk zu ertragbaren Preisen kaufen. Service Manuals schnappen. Nach Videos auf youtube schauen. Ein Standard Dämpfer und Gabelservice ohne die Dämpfung anzufinger , geht immer.


----------



## Rasender Robert (23. Juli 2013)

Hallo, 

Martin und ich fahren heute Abend eine Feierabendrunde am Wattkopf. Startzeit ist wie immer um 18:30 an der Wasserwerkbrücke. 

Robert


----------



## vitaminc (23. Juli 2013)

@Prof. Dr. YoMan


> Wieso? Dichtungen und Sets in Uk zu ertragbaren Preisen kaufen. Service Manuals schnappen. Nach Videos auf youtube schauen. Ein Standard Dämpfer und Gabelservice ohne die Dämpfung anzufinger , geht immer.



Ja, der kleine Service hält sich noch im Rahmen, aber da er von "Fällig" und  250 EUR sprach, gehe ich von Garantie und vom großen Service aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. Juli 2013)

Das hängt immer davon ab, was man selber für wichtig hält.
Bis man an die Dämpfung ran muss, sind schon vieeeele Stunde Fahrzeit durch.

Aber 100 auch für den kleinen Service pro Device würde ich bei TOXO für ein Schnäppchen halten.

Da lob ich mit doch den Alternativanbieter.


----------



## vitaminc (23. Juli 2013)

> Das hÃ¤ngt immer davon ab, was man selber fÃ¼r wichtig hÃ¤lt.
> Bis man an die DÃ¤mpfung ran muss, sind schon vieeeele Stunde Fahrzeit durch.
> 
> Aber 100â¬ auch fÃ¼r den kleinen Service pro Device wÃ¼rde ich bei TOXO fÃ¼r ein SchnÃ¤ppchen halten.
> ...



BehÃ¤lt man den Garantieanspruch bei einem Alternativanbieter?

Ich hab so meine ganz eigene Vorgehensweise: Fahren bis das Teil nicht mehr der Leistung entspricht, dann abwÃ¤gen ob Service selber oder einsenden, oder was Gebrauchtes/Neues als Ersatz kaufen. 

Aber wie Du schon geschrieben hast: Muss jeder selbst wissen


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. Juli 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Behält man den Garantieanspruch bei einem Alternativanbieter?


Jein.

Ölwechsel usw. ist bei RS vollkommen ok. Was mit Dichtung angeht weiß ich es nicht sicher und lehne mich nicht aus dem Fenster.

Ich kann halt für 30 nen Ölservice mit Dichtungen selber machen und fertig.

Aber wie immer. Jeder darf selber denken und tun was er für richtig hält.


----------



## vitaminc (23. Juli 2013)

@Prof. Dr. YoMan


> Jein.
> 
> Ölwechsel usw. ist bei RS vollkommen ok. Was mit Dichtung angeht weiß ich es nicht sicher und lehne mich nicht aus dem Fenster.
> 
> ...



Mit RS meinst Du RockShox? - ok, ich glaube wir reden aneinander vorbei. Ich wollte gemäß der Frage von ManU bei FOX bleiben, und mit Alternativanbieter dachte ich Du meinst neben Toxoholics z.B. Shock Therapy oder dergleichen, die ebenfalls den Service für Gabel/Dämpfer anbieten.

Bei Rock Shox sieht die Welt angeblich VIEL BESSER aus


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. Juli 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> [MENTION=60797]Alternativanbieter dachte ich Du meinst neben Toxoholics z.B. Shock Therapy oder dergleichen, die ebenfalls den Service für Gabel/Dämpfer anbieten.


Wenn du nicht bei Toxo machst, haste ein Garantieproblem bei FOX. Mit Anwalt und Gericht zwar vllt. nicht haltbar, aber wer will den Ärger schon. Also ab zu Toxo.


----------



## vitaminc (23. Juli 2013)

> Wenn du nicht bei Toxo machst, haste ein Garantieproblem bei FOX. Mit Anwalt und Gericht zwar vllt. nicht haltbar, aber wer will den Ärger schon. Also ab zu Toxo.



Ja, soweit war auch mein Stand, denn Shock Therapy macht meines Wissens auch keinen Service mehr. Deswegen bleibts leider nur bei Tox, oder besser gleich Rock Shox, Marzocchi (3 Jahre Garantie), .. kaufen


----------



## hömma (23. Juli 2013)

Wenn schon wegschicken, dann zu Flatout! Gino macht den Service nicht nur günstiger und deutlich schneller als Toxo, sondern mit Sicherheit auch nicht schlechter. Meiner Wissens ist er offizieller Service-Partner von Fox und Co. und somit dürfte die Garantie auch nicht erlischen.

Ich hatte zuletzt meinen CCDB Air dort, um die interne Luftkammer umbauen zu lassen. Der Dämpfer hat wie versprochen nach 24Std. wieder seine Werkstatt verlassen. Den normalen Service mache ich zwar auch lieber selbst, aber bisher habe ich noch von niemandem gehört, der auch nur ansatzweise unzufrieden war, egal ob Ölwechsel oder komplettes Gabeltuning. Allerdings ist er momentan auch zeitlich recht eingespannt nach Megavalanche und IXS-Cup, wo er als Pro-Fahrer selbst am Start war.

Hier der Link und ein kleiner Bericht. Und nein, ich bekomme kein Geld dafür!


----------



## ManU (23. Juli 2013)

Hi zusammen,

also zwecks Garantie mach ich mir überhaupt kein Kopf .... die Frage stellt sich eh nicht mehr. Von daher ist mir jede Alternative die günstiger ist als Toxoholics jederzeit willkommen .... Garantie hin oder her. Grund für den Service ist dass vor allem der Dämpfer seit neuestem ziemlich stark "schmatzt" und auch nicht mehr so "geschmeidig" funktioniert wie sonst. Die Gabel schmatzt zwar nicht aber hat von der Performance durchaus auch nachgelassen. Demnach isses aus meiner Sicht einfach mal Zeit für nen Service .... wie umfangreich der ausfallen muss kann ich nicht beurteilen. An meinem vorherigen Bike hatte ich in der Hinsicht nie Probleme und bin daher auf dem Gebiet Gabel/Dämpfer-Service nicht allzu bewandert.


----------



## mheck (24. Juli 2013)

Hat jemand zufällig eine Sicherungsringzange für innenliegende Sicherungsringe? Mein Bremshebel ist etwas kaputt bzw hat sich ein Sicherungsring gelöst (er hat also seinen Zweck nicht erfüllt). Leider fehlt mir die passende Zange. Der Ring hat einen Durchmesser von 8-9mm. Falls jemand eine hat, das wäre super.


----------



## Rasender Robert (25. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ich fahre heute eine Feierabendrunde. Zeit und Strecke wie immer, d.h. Start um 18:30 WWB.

Robert

Edit: Da sich bisher keiner gemeldet hat, fahre ich etwas später los und werde nicht an der WWB warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (25. Juli 2013)

Da ich nun endlich ein gescheites MTB habe  würde ich gern ein paar neue Trails rund um KA kennen lernen.

Heute Abend passt es leider bei mir nicht, sonder wäre ich direkt mal mitgekommen Robert.

Wie sieht es morgen bzw. am Wochenden aus. Hier schon jemand ein Plan für eine schöne Tour mit Trails oder co geplant?

Gruß

Gabba


----------



## Lena805 (25. Juli 2013)

Ich würde morgen abend gerne fahren. Ich habe an eine abendliche Pfalztour gedacht. Falls ich bis dahin kein Auto finde, würde ich den Zug um halb 5 nehmen. Ich freue mich über Mitfahrer...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. Juli 2013)

Hmm, das mag mir vllt. etwas früh sein. Aber prinzipiell, ... Ich lade mal auf verdacht die Lampe.

Könnte auch ein Stadtmobil leihen, die paar  können wir uns leisten denke ich.


----------



## Lena805 (25. Juli 2013)

Klar, bei Stadtmobil würde ich auch mitzahlen. (Wobei wir, falls wir nur zu zweit sind) zurück auch bei Christian mitfahren könnten). Wann müssen wir den losfahren, dass wir (zumindest die erste Abfahrt) bei Licht machen können?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. Juli 2013)

Stadtmobil sind halt fast 50, also alles andere als umsonst.

Philipp und ich sind das letzte mal ab KA 18:30 mit dem Auto und sind ca. 19:15 los gefahren.

Zug ist also ca. 30 Minuten langsamer, weil man ja auch noch zum Parkplatz hoch muss.

Dann Kalmit, Loog.

Am Zigeunerfelsen runter war es gerade noch ok vom Licht.

Dann ganz runter das Kaltenbrunnertal hinter und den Schotter Richtung Loog hoch. Dort war dann beim Einbiegen in den Trail aufwärts die Lampe Pflicht, davor ging es noch ohne.

Das Letzte runter ab Loog geht nur mit Licht durchs Klausental. Finster.

17:3x Zug hin reicht absolut sicher bis zum letzten Zug zurück um 22:2x.
18:3x ist da schon etwas gewagt, da darf nix schief gehen.


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (25. Juli 2013)

Würde als Licht eine Stirnlampe reichen oder muss es wirklich Scheinwerfer vorne und hinten sein?

Habe nämlich aktuell keine Scheinwerfer vorne und hinten, da Rad zu neu ist.

Weil Interesse hätte ich schon mitzugehen morgen, hätte auch ein Auto 

Gruß

Gabba


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. Juli 2013)

Hintern ist Wurst. Vorne braucht's so viel Licht, das auf Trail fahren funktioniert.

Ich kenne dich nicht und weiß nicht was du fährst, aber sicher S2 wäre schon sinnvoll für den Spaß, vor allem im Dunkeln.

Km wären es so 25 rum und hm so 800.

Nicht das dann eins plärrt.


----------



## Lena805 (25. Juli 2013)

Hmm, dann lohnt sich Stadtmobil wohl eher nicht. (Vor allem, weil zu der Tageszeit auch mal ganz gerne viel Verkehr ist und dann hat man doch nicht so viel Zeit gespart). 

Gabba, was für ein Gefährt hast Du denn, bzw. was und wer passt da alles rein? 

Holger,  Wenn Gabba nicht mitkommt, dann könntest Du wie gesagt mit uns zurück fahren, also wegen letztem Zug gibts keinen Stress. Aber wann könntest Du denn jetzt eigentlich los?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. Juli 2013)

Also wenn Zug, dann sehr gerne der 17:3x. Der davor wird mir recht stressig vom Job her, gerne aber auch erst 18:3x, muss aber nicht. Beim Auto wäre es genauso. Treff dann z.B. südlich vom Hbf um 17:30 oder 18:00 oder 18:30.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lena805 (25. Juli 2013)

17:30 fänd ich besser, wenns nicht allzu stressig wird für Dich.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. Juli 2013)

Also gut. 17:3x Zug. Auto wohl auch, wegen "Staugefahr" um die Zeit.

Wie sieht es bei dir aus Gabba? Zeitlich usw.?


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (25. Juli 2013)

Also ich würde echt sau gern mitgehen, habe wie gesagt echt nur das Problem das ich es bis morgen Abend nicht schaffe mir ein Scheinwefer für vorne zu besorgen (sitzte immernoch auf der arbeit ;( ), daher muss ich glaub ich leider absagen.

Das mir dem kennenlernen muss man halt ändern, aber S2 sollte garkein Problem sein, habe mich sogar mit dem einfachen Bulls den SMDH runter geprügelt ^^.

Ich bin also auf eure Einschätzung angewiesen bezüglich dem Licht. Ich habe die Lampe bis dato noch nie im Dunkel benutzt da ich immer pünktlich daheim war ^^.

Also Zeitlich würde mir alles von euch genannte reichen. Ich würde dann halt Auto fahren da ich erst um 17 Uhr von der Arbeit aus Ettlingen raus komme.

Gruß

Gabba


----------



## /dev/random (25. Juli 2013)

Ich schmeiß mein Hut vorerst auch mal in den Ring; Platz im Auto wäre auch vorhanden. Eine definitive Zu-/Absage kommt morgen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. Juli 2013)

@gabba: Wenn es wirklich um 17:30 los geht, klappt der erste Berg für dich. Du kommst dann halt nur außen rum zurück (kein Problem) oder aber du probierst dich mit der Stirnlampe, wird halt langsam.

 @/dev/random:
Das wäre Klasse. Dann haben wir hin vier Plätze im Auto und zurück reicht es auch, selbst wenn Gabba vorher abbricht.


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (25. Juli 2013)

Also wenn dann fahr ich bis zum Tod mit ^^ und breche nicht vorher ab, also hab gerade mal die Stirnlmape getestet, zwar net der Brüller sollte aber reichen.

Ich habe nun schonmal alles ins Auto gepackt und nehm alles mit morgen auf die Arbeit. Ich schaue dann ob ich es morgen punkt 17 Uhr raussschaffe und gebe aber nochmal Bescheid. Jedoch sollte es kein Problem sein und es sieht daher sehr gut das es klappen könnte.

Aber dumme Frage, hat nicht wer vielleicht noch einen zweiten Scheinwerfer denn er ausleihen könnte? Batterien kann ich besorgen das kein ding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /dev/random (25. Juli 2013)

Auch wenn's 10 Minuten zu früh ist: Ich bin dabei. Wir sollten uns nur noch auf eine definitive Startzeit einigen.  17:30? 



			
				Gabba_Gandalf schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn dann fahr ich bis zum Tod mit ^^ und breche nicht vorher ab, also hab gerade mal die Stirnlmape getestet, zwar net der Brüller sollte aber reichen.


Bis zum Tod brauchst du nicht mitfahren -- bisher ist jeder mitgekommen. 
Die Lampe sollte genug Lichtleistung bringen um dich beim fahren nicht (zu stark) einzuschränken. Nachts im Wald is halt duster.



			
				Gabba_Gandalf schrieb:
			
		

> Aber dumme Frage, hat nicht wer vielleicht noch einen zweiten Scheinwerfer denn er ausleihen könnte? Batterien kann ich besorgen das kein ding.


Ich habe bei solchen Aktionen noch meine "Stadtlampe" dabei; die taugt aber eher nur als Notnagel wenn wirklich garnix mehr geht.

Helm nicht vergessen ; und wenn Du sonst noch Protektoren hast dann nimm die auch mit.


----------



## Brush_Less (26. Juli 2013)

Bischen kurzfristig aber ich würde heute Abend auch mitkommen  -
leider passt nur ein Bike ins Auto, beteilige mich aber auch gerne an den Fahrtkosten falls wir zusammen oder mit Stadtmobil etc fahren...

Ich schau heute Mittag nochmal kurz rein.. kann mir vll jemand noch den Ausgangspunkt in der Pfalz posten, falls ich doch direkt hinfahren muss...
sonst les ich einfach mit wo und wann nun der definitive Treffpunkt ist 

Gruß


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (26. Juli 2013)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Auch wenn's 10 Minuten zu früh ist: Ich bin dabei. Wir sollten uns nur noch auf eine definitive Startzeit einigen.  17:30?
> 
> 
> Bis zum Tod brauchst du nicht mitfahren -- bisher ist jeder mitgekommen.
> ...



Helm sowie komplette Ausrüstung (Protektoren) sind natürlich Pflicht und wie immer an Board :=)

Also ich werde nun definitiv mitkommen. Da ich wie gesagt erst gegen 17 - 17:10 aus Ettlingen raus komme, werde ich direkt mit dem Auto hinfahren.

Daher wäre es super wenn ihr mit einen genauen Treffpunkt vor Ort nennen könnt, am besten wo auch direkt mein Auto stehen bleiben kann.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Juli 2013)

Hmm Gabba, wir hatten dich jetzt als einen Autofahrer mit einem Platz für Person und Rad im Blick.

/dev/random kann z.b. die Lena mitnehmen und du mich. Sonst muss wieder einer Zug fahren.

17:30 am Südausgang des Hbf ist problemlos aus Ettlingen.

KLAPPT DAS?

Brush_Less: hier um 18:15.

Wenn es nicht klappt. Hier rein posten. Wir haben Smartphones zum abchecken vor Ort.


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (26. Juli 2013)

na dann sag das doch gleich das mich als Fahrer eingeplant hast .

Ok dann bin ich um 17:30 Uhr am Südausgang BHF KA, das ist natürlich kein Problem.

Aktuell habe ich noch keinen Heckträger für's Auto, sodass dann das zusätzlich Rad noch ins aAuto muss. Jedoch habe ich einen Kombi sodass dies kein Problem darstellt. 

Somit kann ich dann gern 1 Person + Bike mitnehmen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Juli 2013)

Danke! Bis dann. Dann hast du jetzt mich oder Lena als Mitfahrer.


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (26. Juli 2013)

nichts zu danken, gern geschehen. Ihr nehmt mich ja auch mit von daher ist es ja das mindeste 

Und zu zweit mach Auto fahren auch gleich viel mehr Spaß, vorallem wenn draußen über 30 Grad sind ^^


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Juli 2013)

Jetzt hängt die Entscheidung in welchem Auto ich fahr von der Klimaanlage ab.


----------



## Lena805 (26. Juli 2013)

Ja fantastisch! Dann sehen wir uns um 17:30.


----------



## Lena805 (26. Juli 2013)

Ja fantastisch! Dann bis 17:30, ich freu mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Juli 2013)

Du stotterst ganze Sätze, Lena. LOL.


----------



## Lena805 (26. Juli 2013)

(Ja, so eine neue Seite im Forum, kann schon mal verwirren. )


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (26. Juli 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Jetzt hängt die Entscheidung in welchem Auto ich fahr von der Klimaanlage ab.



Ne Klimaanlage kann ich leider nicht bieten, aber wir wäre es mit einer Sitzheizung? ^^

Ne Spaß hab auch ne Klima an Board, dürft euch drum streiten wer bei mir mitfährt


----------



## /dev/random (26. Juli 2013)

Holger, "meine" Klimaanlage kennst Du ja.  Ich hätte auch noch Platz für ein drittes Rad, dann wird's halt mit dem Biketetris etwas anspruchsvoller. 

Bis später.


----------



## mheck (26. Juli 2013)

Hat jemand lust auf morgen eine tour, aber so früh wie möglich. würde gerne um 7 Uhr schon auf dem Rad sitzen, sprich um 6 müsste man los, wenns Richtung Pfalz oder Schwarzwald gehen sollte.


----------



## linnsche (26. Juli 2013)

is mir zu früh..wir fahren auch aber erst gegen 10


----------



## Brush_Less (26. Juli 2013)

Ok hab mir den Treffpunkt mal auf der Karte angeschaut -
ich denk das finde ich nachher...

Hoffen wir mal, dass uns die Ferienreisewelle nicht so trifft und wir ohne Stau durchkommen 

Bis nachher..


----------



## Brush_Less (27. Juli 2013)

Super Tour gestern mit richtig schönen Singletrails - einfach


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. Juli 2013)

Lena, Christian, Philipp, Manuel und Juri, das war Klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w3rd (27. Juli 2013)

danke!
geht morgen was?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. Juli 2013)

Du warst nicht gemeint Manu. 

Morgen mal schaun. Wird mächtig heiss und Gewitter sollen runter kommen.


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (27. Juli 2013)

Ich fand es auch echt super gestern, werde in Zukunft definitiv öfters dabei   sein 

Danke nochmal an alle für die nette Gastfreundlichkeit und Rücksicht 

Leider muss ich nun erstmal paar Tage pausieren . Zum glück bin ich nicht die 2te Auffahrt mit euch hoch, da sich aufm Weg zum Auto mein Seilzug zum Umwerfer gelöst/zerissen hat ich dann nur noch mit dem ersten Kettenblat fahren konnte. Scheint wohl bei meinem Ninja Absprung was abgekommen zu haben, heute morgen erstmal in Werkstatt und ist nun paar Tage außer Gefecht ;(

Sobald es wieder fitt ist, geht es wieder ab


----------



## mheck (29. Juli 2013)

Hat heute Abend jmd Lust auf eine Feierabendrunde?


----------



## resorium (29. Juli 2013)

Einen Gruß in die Runde!  sagt mal gibts hier auch Leute die downhill fahren? Ich hab gelesen das ihr euch für touren trefft. Aber wenn ich mir bloß vorstellte das ich meinen Hobel 30 km den Berg rauf kurbel, hängt mir schon die Lunge aus dem Leib.  dabei wärs schon Klasse wenn mir mal einer zeigen würde wo man am schönsten den Berg runter holpern kann. Wohn nämlich noch nicht so lange hier in KA.


----------



## mheck (30. Juli 2013)

@resorium
ich wollte heute abend um 17:30 ne feierabendrunde machen, evtl rund um den wattkopf. wenn du lust hast, kann ich dir die sachen, die ich kenne mal zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mheck (30. Juli 2013)

auch an andere, heute abend 17:30 hewdigsquelle. wer ist dabei?


----------



## resorium (30. Juli 2013)

Klingt gut. Ich warne aber direkt mal vor. Meine Kondition ist für den aller wertesten. Ich schieb den berg rauf. Ich will halt keinen aufhalten. Außerdem hab ich hier in ka noch keine Schutzausrüstung. Also runter sollte ich auch nicht zu schnell. Wo finde ich zur hedwigsquelle? Komm vom albtalbahnhof.


----------



## mheck (30. Juli 2013)

ich wohn in direkt um die ecke vom kolpingplatz. können uns am albtalbahnhof treffen und dann gemeinsam richtung hedwigsquelle aufbrechen. schutzausrüstung hab ich auch keine.


----------



## resorium (30. Juli 2013)

Klasse!  Wann soll ich dann am Albtal sein? 
Bin grad noch auf der Arbeit bis 16:00 Uhr.
Sollte halb fünf daheim sein.


----------



## mheck (30. Juli 2013)

um 17:05 am albtalbahnhof, dann sind wir um 17:30 an der hedwigsquelle.


----------



## Maddin92 (30. Juli 2013)

Morgen fahren Robert und ich wieder eine Feierabendrunde. Start wie immer 18:30 Wasserwerkbrücke bzw. 18:45 Hedwigsquelle.

Wer kommt mit?


----------



## mheck (31. Juli 2013)

japp


----------



## Manson-007 (31. Juli 2013)

Wird Heute wird es etwas knapp, aber morgen ab 18 Uhr wird es bei mir passen.


----------



## Krustenking (31. Juli 2013)

Ich komme heute mit, klinke mich ab WWB ein.


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (31. Juli 2013)

ich muss schauen ob mein Rad heute noch fertig wird. Melde mich dann nochmal kurzfristig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan89 (31. Juli 2013)

bin auch dabei 18:30 WWB
bis dann


----------



## mheck (31. Juli 2013)

bin heute doch raus.


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (31. Juli 2013)

ich habe es heute leider auch nicht geschafft,sry


----------



## Bonvivant (2. August 2013)

Ein Freund, der in KA wohnt, hat mir bergsteigen näher gebracht, jetzt darf ich ihm biken näher bringen. Wir wollen über ein langes Wochenende Mitte August ins Tessin fahren.

Er hat natürlich kein Rad. Ich bekomme wohl kein passendes aus dem Freundschaftskreis organisiert, entweder die schruppen hoch oder runter oder sie sind zu klein oder zu groß
*Wo kann er sich zu guten Konditionen ein gutes Trail-Touren-Rad () für 4/5 Tage leihen?
*
Merci schon einmal

ps: Ich wohne nicht in KA - deshalb habe ich keine Ahnung.


----------



## DodoLafitte (2. August 2013)

N'Abend, hat jemand schon Pfälzer Pläne für morgen?


----------



## /dev/random (3. August 2013)

Ich fahre morgen in die Pfalz. Auf dem Plan steht Kalmit->Weinbiet->Maikammer, je nach Lust und Laune evtl. weiter (oder ganz anders ).

Treffpunkt: 9:20 unter der Anzeige im Bahnhof; die Bahn fährt um 9:34 (Gleis 1).

Fährt jemand mit?


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (3. August 2013)

geht bei mir leider nicht, aber das nächste mal bin ich dabei


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. August 2013)

Gibt's am Mittwoch wieder ne Abendrunde in der Pfalz? Falls ja, ich wäre dabei. Kuchen wäre noch fein, Mohnkuchen bevorzugt.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. August 2013)

Also, die Lena schreibt:

Hallo,

Marc, Christian und ich haben für Freitagabend eine mittelgroße Kalmitrunde geplant. Eine Abfahrt bei Tageslicht und eine zweite mit Kunstlicht. Starten würden wir dafür um ca. 18:30 entweder in Maikammer oder Neustadt.
Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen?

Liebe Grüße,
Lena​
Autoplätze zurück nach KA gibt es wohl aktuell noch einen, da ich mir einen krallen würde, sonst weiß ich noch nicht viel mehr.

Zug hin wäre um 17:3x, wenn nach Maikammer. Neustadt dunno, ist halt ne Kostenfrage, je nachdem wer mit kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lena805 (6. August 2013)

Falls Zugfahrer unter uns wären, würden wir in Maikammer starten.


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (6. August 2013)

Also ich wäre dabei, sofern bis dahin meine Lampen endlich mal da sind ^^. Gebe daher nochmal Bescheid. Da ich Freitag wieder bis 17 Uhr arbeite, würde ich dann eh wieder fahren, falls jemand mitfahren wollen würde.

Ich gebe aber nochmal Bescheid ob ich dann dabei bin.

Gruß

Gabba bzw Manuel (für Lena


----------



## /dev/random (6. August 2013)

Ich bin auch wieder am Start.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. August 2013)

Mit Auto, Philipp?


----------



## /dev/random (6. August 2013)

Ja.


----------



## Maddin92 (6. August 2013)

Möge der Kampf beginnen: Kann ich mitfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. August 2013)

Aktuell ja, wenn Gabba mit geht erst recht. Ich denke wir warten mal bis Fr ab, wer sich da noch so auf tut.


----------



## /dev/random (6. August 2013)

Holger, dich habe ich schon fest als Mitfahrer eingeplant.  Martin, für dich ist auch noch Platz.


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (8. August 2013)

Hi zusammen,

bin morgen dabei, heute war die neue Lampe in der Post. Somit bin ich auch für den zweiten Aufstieg dann ausgerüstet.

Werde ich noch als Fahrer benötigt oder sind genügend Plätze vorhanden?


----------



## Maddin92 (8. August 2013)

Also Stand jetzt müssen Holger und ich mitgenommen werden. Folglich könnte bei jedem einer mitfahren.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. August 2013)

Maddin, Philipp wird uns zwei mitnehmen, das geht in dem Auto problemlos.

Wenn dann noch jemand aufschlägt, ist bei Gabba noch ein Platz.

Aktuell ist es luftig, aber das kann man ja alles morgen noch klären.

Einzig die Abfahrt um 17:30 ab südlicher Hbf steht wohl fest, oder Lena?


----------



## Lena805 (8. August 2013)

Marc und ich fahren direkt von hier. (Oststadt)


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (8. August 2013)

also wenn ich keinen mitnehmen, fahre ich auch direkt von Arbeit rüber.

Wir fahren denke ich mal die selbe Route wie vorletztes WE oder? Weil wenn ja würde ich gern folgendes machen:

Da ich letztes mal schon, sagen wir es mal freundlich, Holger dazu verleitet habe fast stehen zu bleiben und er dabei fast eingeschlafen ist  , würde ein paar Minunten früher los fahren. Ihr werdet mich dann eh wieder auf der hälfte des Berges eingeholt haben, sodass wir dann den Rest gemeinsam bezwingen können. so muss dann oben nicht wieder auf mich gewartet werden .

Kommt zwar bissle doof nur bin ich diese Woche auch nicht auf 100 % meiner Kraft, somit denke ich das es so passt. Runterzugs bin ich dann wieder voll dabei 

Falls jemand doch noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit benötigt, einfach melden.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. August 2013)

Gabba_Gandalf schrieb:


> aDa ich letztes mal schon, sagen wir es mal freundlich, Holger dazu verleitet habe fast stehen zu bleiben und er dabei fast eingeschlafen ist  , würde ein paar Minunten früher los fahren.


Hmm, ich hab dich doch noch in eine Unterhaltung verwickelt, dass dir die Puste ganz ausgeht. 

Wenn klar ist was wir wie machen kannst du sicher vorfahren, aber es ist möglich das wir ab Neustadt fahren, da nur Autofahrer am Start.

Sehen wir alles im Laufe des morgigen Tages.

Mitfahrerplatz brauchen wir scheinbar keinen mehr.


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (8. August 2013)

ok dann sehen wir morgen mal weiter =)


----------



## Brush_Less (8. August 2013)

Bin wahrscheinlich auch wieder mit dabei - kann leider keinen mitnehmen, weil ich danach nach Stuttgart fahre...

Ich schau morgen nochmal rein wegen Treffpunkt und genauer Zeit 

P:S: fast vergessen... erinnert mich dran, dass ich ne Runde Kuchen ausgebe ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (8. August 2013)

wieso ne runde Kuchen,habe ich was verpasst ? xD


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. August 2013)

Jetzt red's ihm nicht aus! Ich weiß auch nicht mehr wieso.


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (8. August 2013)

Axo ja ich weiß wieso,also morgen lecker Kuchen xD


----------



## Eike. (9. August 2013)

Info für Pfalzfahrer am Wochenende: in Neustadt findet am Sonntag der Sigma Bike-Marathon statt, das Weinbiet ist also besetzt. Ob da am Samstag schon Training ist und man mit querenden rasern rechnen muss weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Lena805 (9. August 2013)

Manuel mach dir keinen Stress. Du warst doch gar nicht langsam.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. August 2013)

Ich würde trotz lauter Autofahrern vorschlagen 18:30 am unteren Kalmit PP zu starten wie das letzte mal und 17:30 Treff am südl. Hbf zu machen.

Die Runde war (bis auf die längliche Zweitauffahrt.  ) doch nett, oder?

Und dann würde ich gerne noch das hier rein spammen:

*MIT "OPEN TRAILS" GEGEN DIE 2m-REGEL IN BAWÜ*

Die DIMB (Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike) hat sich kürzlich in Hessen erfolgreich gegen ein Waldgesetz gewehrt, das deutliche Einschränkungen für das Biken im Walde bedeutet hätte.

Unter dem Motto "Open Trails" wird die DIMB jetzt den Rückenwind aus Hessen nutzen, um die 2m-Regel in Baden-Württemberg zu kippen.

Es wäre toll, wenn sich möglichst viele Biker aller Disziplinen für das Thema engagieren! Dafür gibt es diverse Ansatzpunkte, vom "Like" auf Facebook über Briefe und Mails an Politiker und Verbände bis hin zur Mitarbeit in der DIMB.

Mehr Informationen findet Ihr u.a. hier:
Open Trails auf Facebook -> https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails
DIMB Homepage -> http://www.dimb.de/
Thread hier im Forum -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=626462


----------



## Maddin92 (9. August 2013)

Mit südlichen Hbf meinst du den südausgang am Parkplatz?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. August 2013)

Ja, direkt an der Einfahrt zum PP, da kann man dann als Autofahrer mal kurz das große Gehwegareal kapern.


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (9. August 2013)

Perfekt, da ich ja keinen mitnehmen muss, treffen wir uns wie gesag aufm Weg nach oben . Ist auch vom fahren bissle einfacher für mich wenn ich direkt dann Richtung Kalmit fahre.

Also freue mich auf später(vorallem auf den Kuchen  und man sieht sich beim Aufstieg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lena805 (9. August 2013)

OK, dann also bis ca. 18:15 am altbekannten Parkplatz in Maikammer.


----------



## Brush_Less (9. August 2013)

Falls noch jemand ne alte Sportbrille mit klaren Gläsern ohne Sehstärke für mich mitbringen kann wäre das Top! Hab meine leider verloren und auf die schnelle keine neue bekommen..


----------



## DodoLafitte (9. August 2013)

Ich werde morgen trotz Rennen in Neustadt mein Glück in der Pfalz versuchen. Der Plan sieht ein Eintreffen am bekannten Kalmit-Parkplatz so um 10 Uhr vor. Ich könnte bei Bedarf noch jemand in KA einsammeln (etwa am Hbf), da bin ich flexibel, auch zeitlich.


----------



## Eike. (10. August 2013)

Morgen gibt es eine gemütliche (wirklich!)  Tour in der Pfalz. Abfahrt mit der bahn um 9:34 am Karlsruher Hbf, treffen um 9:20 unter der Anzeigetafel in der halle. Wer mit dem Auto fahren will sollte um 10:50 auf dem Kalmitparkplatz oberhalb von maikammer sein und hier Bescheid sagen, damit wir auch da vorbei fahren. 
Geplant sind rund 1000hm über pfälzer trails.


----------



## henrietta (11. August 2013)

Oooooo, war das schööön!!!!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. August 2013)

fesch fein. Und ein überraschender Extramitfahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /dev/random (11. August 2013)

Schön war's und Spaß gemacht hat's auch. 
Der "Extramitfahrer" kann was; auf der Schlußabfahrt haben wir gut das Gas stehen lassen. In zwei Wochen muss ich wieder aufpassen, derzeit habe ich noch Vorsprung. 

<edit>
Hier gibt's noch Bilder von heute. 
</edit>


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. August 2013)

Mittwoch Nachmittag-Abend in die Pfalz? Ich würde mal wieder am Lamberts-Kreuz was leckeres essen. 

Fährt jemand mit?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. August 2013)

Gehts genauer? Wann los. Platz zu mitfahren?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. August 2013)

Bin flexibel - will aber nicht vor 16 Uhr daheim losfahren.

Mitfahren ist schlecht:

1. Smart fortwo
2. Pfalz über KA sind für mich 50 km Umweg


----------



## hömma (12. August 2013)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Bin flexibel - will aber nicht vor 16 Uhr daheim losfahren.
> 
> Mitfahren ist schlecht:
> 
> ...



Ich melde mal vorsichtiges Interesse an. Kann aber erst um 17:30 in KA losfahren. Platz für einen Mitfahrer hätte ich aber.


----------



## /dev/random (12. August 2013)

Ich schmeiß mein Hut auch, mal wieder, in die Runde.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. August 2013)

Ich würde wohl mit, bräuchte auch Mitfahrgelegenheit und komme nicht vor 17:30. Lieber 18:00 in KA weg.


----------



## /dev/random (12. August 2013)

Ich nehm dich mit wenn ich dabei bin (wovon ich per dato ausgehe).


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. August 2013)

Macht Ihr ne Zeit aus, ich geh mit. Lampe ist vorhanden, kann auch gerne später losgehen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. August 2013)

Also dann sag ich mal ab 18:00 vom Hbf Südparkplatz. Und dann Treff am Gemüsehändler? Um? Und dann? Lambertkreuz hat da sicher nicht mehr offen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hömma (13. August 2013)

Bin dabei. Sofern noch jemand mitzunehmen ist, bin ich auch um 18 Uhr am Südeingang.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. August 2013)

Wenn ich das richtig lese - und so kannte ich das bisher auch - haben die Mittwochs immer bis 21 Uhr offen:

http://www.lambertskreuz.de/index.php/termine-news.html

Gemüsehändler, Fahrstraße zum Weinbiet, roter Punkt ins Benjental, Transfer zum Lambertskreuz, Wolkenbruchweg.

Wir können das Weinbiet aber auch weglassen - ist vermutlich zu spät.

Wann seid Ihr in Neustadt - 19 Uhr?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. August 2013)

Warum sollten wir das Weinbiet weglassen? Wir haben doch Lampen.

Wolkenbruchweg ist der über den Teufelsfelsen? Soweit fein. Sollte klappen.

19:00 kommt ca. hin am Gemüsehändler.

Du und Hömma je aktuell ein Auto und Phillip noch mit mir drin. Das kriegen wird doch hin, das erst los gefahren wird, wenn alle da sind.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. August 2013)

Alles klar. 19 Uhr Gemüsehändler.


----------



## Rasender Robert (14. August 2013)

Hallo, 

Falls heute abend jemand eine kürzere Runde als die Pfalz-Tour fahren möchte, gibt es auch die normale Wattkopf Feierabendrunde. Start ist wie immer um 18:30 an der Wasserwerkbrücke. 

Robert


----------



## hömma (14. August 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> 19:00 kommt ca. hin am Gemüsehändler.



Braucht man mit dem Feierabendverkehr so lange da hin? Am WE sind's von Baden-Baden aus 45-50 Min. 

Gemüsehändler sagt mir gerade nix. In Neustadt? Kenne da nur die Treffpunkte "Stadion" und "Kirche". Ist es dieser Gemüsestand an Bundesstraße nach Lambrecht?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. August 2013)

Genau, der Gemüsestand unterhalb der WolfsBurg.


----------



## Eike. (14. August 2013)

Ich bin mal so frei: http://goo.gl/maps/JPtwv


----------



## hömma (14. August 2013)

Auf deine großartige Karte hätte ich ja auch selbst mal kommen können. 

Kommst mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. August 2013)

Danke Eike. Hömma, ich denke um am Gemüsehändler 19:00 los zu kommen wird das klappen, aber um Landau ist aktuell immer Stau, weil einspurig. Bloß nicht von der Autobahn abfahren!!! Das wird noch schlimmer dann.


----------



## Hurray (14. August 2013)

Hi Robert,
ich hab deinen Beitrag gelesen mit der Feierabendrunde heut abend. ich würd mich gern anschließen, wenn das in ordnung ist? bin so der touren-, am-fahrer, also ich hoffe das weicht nicht so arg von euch ab. meinst du mit der wasserwerkbrücke, die brücke über die bahnschienen im süden von karlsruhe?
lg markus


----------



## Rasender Robert (14. August 2013)

Hallo Markus,

über neue Mitfahrer freuen wir uns immer! Die Wasserwerkbrücke findest du in der Karte mit den Traffpunkten, die Eike ein paar Beiträge weiter oben bereits verlinkt hat: http://goo.gl/maps/JPtwv

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## Hurray (14. August 2013)

vielen dank und bis heut abend


----------



## hömma (14. August 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Hömma, ich denke um am Gemüsehändler 19:00 los zu kommen wird das klappen.



OK, bin dann um 18 Uhr an der Esso gegenüber vom Südeingang, muss noch tanken. Falls noch jemand spontan mit will, einfach mit einsteigen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. August 2013)

Die Esso is eh besser, weil es meistens Stau auf dem Parkplatz gibt, also Phillip bitte auch dahin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. August 2013)

Ach,  @hömma , falls du zufällig ne Hülse von 27,2 auf 31,6 mit mindestens 10cm Länge übrig hast, bitte mitbringen.


----------



## /dev/random (14. August 2013)

Da wär ich sowieso hin, muss auch noch etwas Sprit nachfüllen.


----------



## hömma (14. August 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ach,  @hömma , falls du zufällig ne Hülse von 27,2 auf 31,6 mit mindestens 10cm Länge übrig hast, bitte mitbringen.



Ne, sowas hab ich hier nicht im Büro rumfliegen.  (aber leider auch nicht zuhause)

Reverb kaputt?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. August 2013)

Reverb 125 2x kaputt in 1,5 Jahren und jetzt weg. Eh zu wenig Absenkung, hab mit Schnellspanner nachgeholfen.


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (14. August 2013)

Hi,

wie groß war die Gruppe heute auf der Wattkopf Tour? Bin 2 mal einer 2er Gruppe begegnet. Bei der einen musste einer mitten aufm Strommasten seinen Schlauch wechseln, der arme. Auch habe ich eine größere Gruppe unten an der Hedwigsquelle beim grillen erwischt.

Vielleicht war ja dies ja ihr, wenn ja sagt mal Bescheid dann weiß ich wo ich das nächste mal anhalte.


----------



## Rasender Robert (15. August 2013)

Wir waren gestern zu zweit unterwegs (Canyon Nerve XC und AM) . Einen Platten gab's bei uns auch, aber nicht am Strommasten. 

Robert


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (15. August 2013)

Ihr wart aber nicht rein zufällig die 2er Truppe die einen armen Jungen Mann den Wattkopf hinten beim Albtal mit seinen Ghost Fully + Ausrüstung den Berg hoch gefolgt seit? ^^


----------



## Rasender Robert (15. August 2013)

Nein, das waren wir auch nicht.


----------



## hömma (15. August 2013)

Schön war's!  ...auch wenn mich die Ballermann-Party am Lambertskreuz doch etwas irritiert hat.

 @Holger: Hier der Thread zur Lampe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=598916. Aktuell ist sie für 115,- Euro zu haben, die 5% Rabatt für Forumsmitglieder eingerechnet. Ich hab damals per eMail direkt bei dieser Susanna bestellt und per Paypal bezahlt. Versand erfolgt mit DHL aus Österreich, also Packstation-kompatibel.

Die Halterung der Lampe ist ein Cateye-Nachbau, deswegen hab ich mir für den Helm diese Cateye-Halterung dazubestellt. Man muss allerdings etwas feilen, damit es richtig flutscht. Man kann natürlich auch einfach wie bei der DX/MagicShine diesen Knüppel verwenden, aber so baut sie deutlich flacher.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. August 2013)

Danke Hömma.

Edit: Ja, na klar hat das Spaß gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. August 2013)

Ich fands auch cool. Serpentinen im Dunkeln haben einfach ein ganz andere Klasse. 

Nur dass es keinen Kuchen mehr gab, war sch*****.


----------



## /dev/random (17. August 2013)

Die übliche Frage am Wochenende: Fährt jemand morgen in die Pfalz?


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (17. August 2013)

war schon gestern,sry. Daher morgen mal Erholung xD


----------



## Schwarzspecht (17. August 2013)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Die übliche Frage am Wochenende: Fährt jemand morgen in die Pfalz?



Ich würde gerne...


----------



## robertj (17. August 2013)

ja


----------



## Schwarzspecht (17. August 2013)

... ich würde mit dem Auto fahren - ich glaube es passen aber nur zwei Räder mit Fahrer rein.

Ich bin jetzt weg, schaue später nochmals hier rein.


----------



## /dev/random (17. August 2013)

Wunderbar. 

Wann treffen wir uns wo? 10:30 am Parkplatz in Maikammer? Ich habe mir über die Strecke absolut keine Gedanken gemacht...

Wolfgang, kann ich bei dir mitfahren? Ich wäre dann ca. 9:30 bei dir.


----------



## robertj (17. August 2013)

10.30h Maikammer passt. Ich würde eine längere Tour Richtung Lambrecht fahren.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. August 2013)

robertj schrieb:


> 10.30h Maikammer passt. Ich würde eine längere Tour Richtung Lambrecht fahren.



Achtung. Da gibts um 21 Uhr keinen Kuchen mehr. Die Tour soll ja etwas länger werden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DodoLafitte (17. August 2013)

Ich bin dabei, 10:30 Maikammer ist OK, früher wäre aber auch kein Problem. Ich komme aus Richtung Süden und könnte auf dem Weg noch einen Mitfahrer in KA aufsammeln. Allerdings muss ich spätestens um 15 Uhr den Rückweg antreten, deshalb lieber eine Tour mit geeignetem Ausstieg. Und ein Mitfahrer müsste dann hält mit oder auf Zug oder anderen Fahrer ausweichen.


----------



## robertj (17. August 2013)

@ Dirk: von langsam war nicht die Rede


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. August 2013)

Würde ich Dir niemals unterstellen wollen. Aber jetzt wo Du auch ein gescheites Rad hast, und keine CC-Feile mehr fährst, dachte ich ...


----------



## robertj (17. August 2013)

wußte gar nicht, dass ich eine CC-Feile hatte


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. August 2013)

Jetzt weißt Dus . Viel Spaß morgen in der Pfalz. 

Ich werd die nächsten Woche mittwochs mal wie der abends nach KA kommen, und dann dein neues Rad bewundern.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (17. August 2013)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Wunderbar.
> 
> Wann treffen wir uns wo? 10:30 am Parkplatz in Maikammer? Ich habe mir über die Strecke absolut keine Gedanken gemacht...
> 
> Wolfgang, kann ich bei dir mitfahren? Ich wäre dann ca. 9:30 bei dir.



Ich hole dich besser ab: 9:30, das Haus müsste ich jetzt ja finden ;-)

Ende 15 Uhr wäre mir auch recht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. August 2013)

Fährt morgen Abend jemand?


----------



## Maddin92 (20. August 2013)

Robert und ich fahren morgen wieder am Wattkopf. Start wie immer 18:30 Wasserwerkbrücke bzw. 18:45 an der Quelle.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (20. August 2013)

wie lang fahrt ihr, also bis in die Dunkelheit?


----------



## Rasender Robert (20. August 2013)

Im Wald reicht es auf jeden Fall noch ohne Lampe. Für den Heimweg in der Stadt könnte eine kleine Positionsbeleuchtung ganz hilfreich sein.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. August 2013)

Das schaffe ich zeitlich nicht. Werd wohl dann in die Nacht rein fahren und die Lampe mitnehmen.

Vielleicht sehen wir uns noch aufm Berg. Fahre erst SMDH und dann rüber zum Bismarkturm.


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (21. August 2013)

da ich leider keine Licht habe (CM3 kaputt, neue wurd erst heute versand), werde ich heute dann wohl nochmal passen müssen.

Das nächste mal bin ich aber dann dabei.


----------



## Maddin92 (21. August 2013)

Also Licht brauchst du nur wenn du 18:30 nicht schaffst, wie Robert schon gesagt hat.


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (21. August 2013)

ok, ich schaue dann mal. Da ich direkt im Albtal arbeite und somit der Wattkopf von der Arbeit 20m Luftlinie entfernt ist, versuche ich dann heute Abend dabei zu sein. Da ich jedoch den ganzen Tag in nem Meeting bin, kann ich nicht versprechen ob ich 18:45 an der Hedwigsquelle sein kann. Ich melde mich nochmal.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. August 2013)

Ich bin um 18:30 an der WWB.


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (21. August 2013)

so gerade erst ausm Büro raus,schaff es also nicht zur hedwigsquelle. ich fahr daher direkt hinten Wattkopf hoch und erkunde so paar strecken. vielleicht sieht man sich ja irgendwo. also wenn euch einer mit nem grünen ghost entgegen fliegt,das bin ich xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DodoLafitte (23. August 2013)

Wenn es morgen früh nicht nach einem Dauerregentag aussieht, bin ich wieder mit dem PKW Richtung Maikammer unterwegs, und könnte einen Mitfahrer irgendwo in KA auflesen.


----------



## overkill_KA (24. August 2013)

Hat jemand einen guten Track von Ettlingen zum Mahlberg und zurück? Wenn möglich soviel Trails wie es geht.
Habe bei GPS-tour.info nur Touren über Mahlberg und Bernstein gefunden.

Gerne auch per PN


----------



## Qantriix (24. August 2013)

Heyy leute ich such einen dh partner würde mich freuen über eine privat nachricht


----------



## lovac (24. August 2013)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen guten Track von Ettlingen zum Mahlberg und zurück? Wenn möglich soviel Trails wie es geht.
> Habe bei GPS-tour.info nur Touren über Mahlberg und Bernstein gefunden.
> 
> Gerne auch per PN


Hier hast du ein Track mit viel Trails als gpx Datei.Anhang anzeigen 2012-03-12-10-32-09.gpx


----------



## Eike. (25. August 2013)

Da ist tatsächlich so ziemlich alles drin, was es zwischen ettlingen und Mahlberg gibt. Nur den alten Graf-Rhena-Weg vom Ende des Toten-Mannes kann man noch mitnehmen. Da geht der Track unten auf dem Forstweg entlang.


----------



## overkill_KA (27. August 2013)

Super danke! Werde ich die Tage mal versuchen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. August 2013)

Wenn Du das am Mittwoch Abend und späterem Lampeneinsatz machen willst, würde ich evtl. mitfahren.


----------



## overkill_KA (27. August 2013)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wenn Du das am Mittwoch Abend und späterem Lampeneinsatz machen willst, würde ich evtl. mitfahren.



Welche Uhrzeit ca?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. August 2013)

Hm - das wackelt grad wieder bei mir. Vermutlich bin ich raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. August 2013)

Also ich würde das am Mi Abend mit Lampe auch mitmachen. 18:30 WWB in Karlsruhe Start wäre ok für mich. Kann man aber noch drüber reden.

Ich nehm den Track aber NICHT mit und verlasse mich auf Guidance.  Den alten Graf Rena kenne ich dafür. 

Wird dann definitiv eine lange Nacht.


----------



## /dev/random (27. August 2013)

Das klingt spaßig.  Ich wäre auch mit dabei.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. August 2013)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Das klingt spaßig.  Ich wäre auch mit dabei.



Nehmt Zeit mit.


----------



## lovac (27. August 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Also ich würde das am Mi Abend mit Lampe auch mitmachen. 18:30 WWB in Karlsruhe Start wäre ok für mich. Kann man aber noch drüber reden.
> 
> Ich nehm den Track aber NICHT mit und verlasse mich auf Guidance.  Den alten Graf Rena kenne ich dafür.
> 
> Wird dann definitiv eine lange Nacht.


Noch ein Tipp für die Tour: nach dem der Trail Richtung Malsch bendet ist, nimmt ihr gleich die Asphaltstraße nach Freiolsheim. Der Track geht nämlich parallel hoch und ist überwiegend eine Schiebepassage. Aus eigene Erfahrung nicht zu empfehlen . Viel Spaß noch!


----------



## /dev/random (27. August 2013)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Nehmt Zeit mit.


Schlimm wird's nur sollten wir uns verfahren.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. August 2013)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Schlimm wird's nur sollten wir uns verfahren.



Genau das meinte ich. Jedenfalls drück ich euch die Daumen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. August 2013)

Arg, hab mir das jetzt mal genauer angeschaut. Sind 50km von KA aus. Das wird mir für nen Abend dann doch etwas grob. Andere Ideen?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. August 2013)

So lange dauert das nicht. Philipp und ich sind das mal in ca. 3 Stunden gefahren. Da ist viel Transfer dabei, wo Du ordentlich Kilometer machen kannst.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. August 2013)

Dein Wort. Ich hau dich sonst. Wer noch außer Phillip. Habs mir jetzt doch mal aufs Handy gepackt, sonst Debakel.


----------



## hömma (27. August 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Andere Ideen?



Mit der Bahn nach Baden-Baden und ne Runde über den Battert


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. August 2013)

Also bis auf Phillip niemand? Ist WWB für dich ok um 18:30?


----------



## /dev/random (28. August 2013)

Ja, das passt.


----------



## Qantriix (28. August 2013)

Hat wer vieleicht lust am sammstag nachmittag biken zu gehen und mir n paar strecken zeigen?


----------



## overkill_KA (28. August 2013)

Bin raus für heute.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. August 2013)

Holy Nightride! Mein weisser Trecker taugt zu touren. Knapp über 70 km, knapp über 1100hm, knapp über vier Stunden trotz dauernd Weg checken. Puh. Danke Phillip. Gute Nacht.

EDIT: Das waren knapp über vier Fahrstunden laut Tacho. Unterwegs waren wir ziemlich genau fünf.


----------



## /dev/random (29. August 2013)

Ja, das war definitiv ein "Holy Nightride".  Dir auch ein dickes Dankeschön für's mitfahren.  
Kranke Aktion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qantriix (29. August 2013)

Wer lust hat am sammstag mal in bruchsal zu biken ich eenke bin ab 15 uhr am Gewerblichen-Bildungs-Zentrum (bahn haltestelle) und warte auf leute die kommen.
Würd mich sehr freun wenn wer sich bei mir meldet


----------



## DodoLafitte (30. August 2013)

Hat noch jemand Lust morgen Vormittag Richtung Pfalz zu fahren? Nach der Schlammschlacht von letztem WE will ich morgen unbedingt das schöne Wetter nutzen. Wie immer hab ich eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ab KA.


----------



## Rasender Robert (3. September 2013)

Hallo, 

Ich fahre heute Abend eine Feierabendrunde am Wattkopf. Startzeit ist wie immer um 18:30 an der Wasserwerkbrücke. 

Robert


----------



## Kreme (6. September 2013)

Moin, 
ich bin seit Juli in Karlsruhe und bin erst 1-2 mal seit dem mit dem Bike unterwegs gewesen. Habe kurz hinter Ettlingen per Zufall ein paar Trails gefunden und würd gern regelmäßig fahren und neue schöne Touren kennenlernen. Wenn jemand lust hat sich mit mir zu verabreden, oder es einen Treffpunkt gibt, würde ich mich über eine Antwort freun. ich denk ich bin recht flexibel, schlagst also einfach was vor. Falls Ihr es in meinem Profil noch nicht gesehen habt - ich fahr seit 1 Jahr ein Enduro. Nicht sau schnell aber OK. Für dicke Drops und Vollverblocktes fehlt mir noch der Mumm. Also.. ran an den Speck.


----------



## DodoLafitte (6. September 2013)

Hi,

Hoch Hannah treibt mich morgen in die Pfalz, Widerstand zwecklos. 

Wie meist fahre ich mit dem Auto und habe noch einen Platz auf dem Träger frei. Falls jemand Lust hat, bitte melden.

Falls ich nicht vom Rad falle, will ich die Kalmit hoch und über die Totenkopfhütte nach Lambrecht runter, auf der anderen Seite (Weinbiet oder so) wieder hoch und wieder runter, und dann mal sehen. 

Und wenn jemand einen anderen Vorschlag hat, soll es mir Recht sein, ich kenn ja eh noch zu wenig Trails.

Ach ja, zeitlich bin ich flexibel. Geplant ist, so kurz vor 11 Uhr am unteren Kalmit-Parkplatz zu sein.

Andi


----------



## Eike. (6. September 2013)

Obacht, morgen findet an der Kalmit der Klapprad Cup statt. Die Straße ist also dicht (könnte man durchs klausental und am Schloss vorbei umfahren) und der Parkplatz sicher auch.


----------



## Kreme (6. September 2013)

Hi Andi,

ich bin morgen nicht dabei. Bin erst nächste Woche wieder erreichbar....wenns regnet  
Danke fürs Angebot.


----------



## DodoLafitte (6. September 2013)

Ohhh jaaa, den Klapprad-Cup hatte ich totalmente vergessen. Danke fürs Erinnern.

Na ja, dann halt von Neustadt direkt Richtung Weinbiet. Oder gleich wo ganz anders, aber da fehlt mir momentan die Idee.


----------



## Rasender Robert (6. September 2013)

Hallo,

nachdem wir unsere Alpentour wegen durchwachsener Wetteraussichten vorerst abgesagt haben, würde ich morgen mit in die Pfalz kommen.

 @DodoLafitte: Steht das Angebot mit dem Platz im Auto noch? Wo könntest du mich am besten einsammeln?

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DodoLafitte (6. September 2013)

Hi Robert,

ich könnte Dich am Hinterausgang des Hbf einsammeln, also da wo es keine Straba gibt. Passt das?

Andi


----------



## Rasender Robert (6. September 2013)

Ja, das passt. Uhrzeit ist mir recht egal, gerne auch schon etwas früher.


----------



## DodoLafitte (6. September 2013)

Rasender Robert schrieb:


> Ja, das passt. Uhrzeit ist mir recht egal, gerne auch schon etwas früher.



9:15 am Ausgang?


----------



## Rasender Robert (6. September 2013)

09:15 passt gut, dann bis morgen! 

Robert


----------



## DodoLafitte (6. September 2013)

Prima, bis morgen.


----------



## DodoLafitte (7. September 2013)

Was'n bei Regen? Hier schüttetves gerade recht munter, und das Regenradar verheißt nix Gutes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasender Robert (7. September 2013)

Bei Regen fahren muss nicht sein. Lass uns das noch mal besprechen, bevor du losfahren müsstest. Ich schicke dir eine PN mit meiner Handynummer.


----------



## Nicolai_16 (10. September 2013)

Hi Leute,

bin ab naechster Woche im Raum Karlsruhe fuer einige Zeit unterwegs und wuerde mich ganz gerne bei Euch einklinken wenns um ne Raddl-Tour unter der Woche geht (auch gerne Nightbike)!!! Raum Ettlingen u co. da bin ich dabei!

Falls naechste Woche was ansteht, bin ich am Start (Treffpunkt + Uhrzeit)

Vielen Dank

Gruss
Nicolai


----------



## nf805 (12. September 2013)

da der Wetterbericht für Morgen aktuell keinen Regen vorhersagt, treffen wir (Lena,Ben,ich) uns um 18:00h oben auf der Kalmit (Parkplatz), dann roter Punkt im Hellen runter, wieder hoch, dann Blauer Punkt nach Maikammer runter im Dunkeln und sich dann total unmotiviert wieder die Straße hoch schleppen.
Das hat sich bewährt ;-)

Bei günstigem Auto/Personen Verhältnis können wir uns auch unten treffen und ein Auto stehen lassen, dann sparen wir uns ein Auffahrt oder können 3x runter.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (12. September 2013)

also ich wollte eventuell morgen auch ne Kalmitrunde machen. Ich melde mich morgen im laufe des Tages ob es bei mir klappt.

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (13. September 2013)

muss für heute leider absagen,das nächste mal aber bin ich wieder dabei


----------



## Nicolai_16 (16. September 2013)

Hi faehrt hier jemand die woche ?

am Do. soll es mal trocken sein!

hat jemand interesse am Do. zufahren ?

Gruss


----------



## hömma (17. September 2013)

Nicolai_16 schrieb:


> Hi faehrt hier jemand die woche ?
> 
> am Do. soll es mal trocken sein!
> 
> ...



Wenn es am Donnerstag tatsächlich mal trocken sein sollte, würde ich mich evtl. zu ner Runde anschließen.

Da ist echt doppelt deprimierend, aus dem Urlaub zu kommen und so ein Wetter hier vorzufinden...


----------



## Nicolai_16 (17. September 2013)

> Da ist echt doppelt deprimierend, aus dem Urlaub zu kommen und so ein Wetter hier vorzufinden...





gut hoffen... falls du fahren solltest, wann und wo treff ?

Gruss


----------



## Rebell-78 (17. September 2013)

DO klingt gut


----------



## hömma (17. September 2013)

Nicolai_16 schrieb:


> gut hoffen... falls du fahren solltest, wann und wo treff ?
> 
> Gruss



Ich kann unter der Woche leider nur mit einer Feierabendrunde dienen, aber vielleicht kannst du dich mit Laszlo (Rebell-78) kurzschließen, falls du lieber tagsüber biken willst.

Wenn abends OK ist, dann bliebe in Karlsruhe/Ettlingen nur der Wattkopf oder halt in Baden-Baden/Murgtal einiges an Bergen und Trails. Für mich passt beides, da ich in KA arbeite und in BAD wohne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolai_16 (17. September 2013)

tagsueber ginge bei mir auch nicht, auf ne feierabendrunde waere ich unter der woche eig. immer am start...! Ettlingen/ Wattkopf waere mir recht!

also hoffen wir nur das es am Do. mind. 30grad werden


----------



## Nicolai_16 (18. September 2013)

do: (morgen) wann ? wo ? wer dabei ?


----------



## Rasender Robert (19. September 2013)

@Nicolai_16: Ab wann hast du denn heute Zeit?

Da es ja doch schon recht früh dunkel wird und ich heute gerne noch ohne Beleuchtung fahren würde, sollte man so früh wie möglich starten. Würde dir 17:00 an der Wasserwerkbrücke bzw. 17:15 an der Hedwigsquelle passen?

Viele Grüße

Robert


----------



## Nicolai_16 (19. September 2013)

ich koennte sogar jetzt schon ???!!!


Gruss


----------



## Rasender Robert (19. September 2013)

Das ist ja umso besser! Dann schlage ich folgendes vor: Wir treffen uns um 15:00 an der Wasserwerkbrücke und fahren dann zum Wattkopf. 

Ich denke, wie werden dann gegen 18:00 wieder in Karlsruhe sein. Passt dir das so?


----------



## Nicolai_16 (19. September 2013)

mir recht..... kannst du mir sagen wo die wasserwerkbruecke ist?


----------



## Rasender Robert (19. September 2013)

In meinem Post vorhin habe ich eine Karte verlinkt, auf der die gängigen Treffpunkte eingetragen sind. Dort findest du auch die Wasserwerkbrücke. 

Alternativ einfach bei Google nach "Wasserwerkstraße" suchen, dann findest du es auch.


----------



## hömma (19. September 2013)

Bei mir klappt's heute leider doch nicht, weil ich es heute morgen nicht geschafft habe, Bike und die ganze Ausrüstung auf die schnelle zusammenzusuchen und noch vor der Arbeit ins Auto zu packen. Konnte mir bei dem Wetter gestern Abend nicht so recht vorstellen, dass es heute tatsächlich schön werden würde.


----------



## Nicolai_16 (19. September 2013)

ahhh cool, sry, aber jetzt hab ichs!! danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolai_16 (19. September 2013)

schoene Sache heut gewesen.... vielen dank.... bin def. oefters dabei!

Gruss


----------



## Lockenghost (20. September 2013)

Wie siehts aus, hat morgen jemand Lust auf ne ordentliche Pfalz-Runde? Mein Plan wäre Maikammer-Kalmit-Neustadt-Weinbiet-Kalmit-Maikammer

Für Alternativvorschläge bin ich auch offen 

Gruß
Felix


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. September 2013)

Ich bin mit nem fast Newbie mit neuem Rad unterwegs, d.h. es wird auch ne Einstell- und Probierrunde, von daher weiß ich da noch nix genaues über die Gesamtstrecke.

Ich möchte aber am Sonntag auf jeden Fall noch mal und dort auch gerne die große Runde. Da kommt zumindest noch der Rene aus Tübingen mit, mit seiner Dame. Die mag bestimmt nicht so viel, aber man darf sich ja als Gruppe spalten.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. September 2013)

Felix, wenn's dir morgen etwas gemütlicher recht ist, ich möchte eher um 10:34, als 9:34 los, muss das aber noch abklären.

Würde dann Maikammer, Kalmit, Loog, Neustadt, ... oder Maikammer, Kalmit, Felsenmeer, Kaisergarten, Lamprecht, ...

Wie weit es dann wirklich wird, wird sich zeigen.

Ich melde mich, sobald ich zumindest die Abfahrszeit fester hab.


----------



## Lockenghost (20. September 2013)

morgen gemütlich, Sonntag sportlich klingt super


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. September 2013)

Also dann 10:34 Zug an Hbf. Du brauchst ja kein Ticket. 10:20 unter der Anzeige ist Treff. Cu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lockenghost (20. September 2013)

super, dann bis morgen


----------



## OzJeff (20. September 2013)

Na, wenn es gemütlich wird morgen, komme ich mit.



Jeff


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. September 2013)

Na dann.  Das freut mich Jeff. Ticket kauf ich. Bis 10:20. cu!


----------



## DodoLafitte (21. September 2013)

Hi Holger, weißt Du schon einen Zeitplan für SO? Falls es passt, würde ich mich gerne anschließen.

Andi


----------



## Eike. (21. September 2013)

Ich wäre ja wieder für den 10:34 Zug.


----------



## beetle (21. September 2013)

Ich sag mal 10:00 in Neustadt, Parkplatz beim Sportplatz Sauterstraße. 

Machen wir doch einfach mal ein Zeitplan. 
  @Eike. Wegen langer Anreise wollen wir früher los. Komm diesmal mit Frau im Gepäck. Wird ja leider momentan so früh wieder dunkel.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. September 2013)

Grad erst zurück. Es war super und warm, auch morgends die Auffahrt.

Ich wäre eindeutig für den 9:34 Zug morgens, denn Abends wird's dann doch kühler. Und bei der ersten Auffahrt ist das kein Problem, bzw. heute war es schon bombe warm. Nur Hose, Trikot. Und super.

Rene, wir wären in Maikammer am unteren Kalmitparkplatz, aber erstmal rauskriegen was.

Meinetwegen auch 10:07 Express und dann halt ab Neustadt, aber wieso sollte man?


----------



## beetle (21. September 2013)

Mir ists eigentlich egal wo. Kommt aufs gleiche raus. Allerdings seeeehr ungern später als 10. Wir würden dann wahrscheinlich schon um 10 fahren und dann treffen wir uns halt wo.


----------



## Eike. (21. September 2013)

Also dann auf den 9:34 Zug und für Autofahrer um 10:50 startbereit auf dem Kalmitparkplatz am Ortsausgang von Maikammer. Falls den jemand nicht kennt, eine Karte ist in meiner Signatur verlinkt.

Edit: Ah da war René schneller. Mir persönlich ist ein noch früherer Start zu früh, aber das muss ja sonst niemanden abhalten. Ich plane für mich mal um 9:20 am Bahnhof zu sein und warte ab wer sich noch wie meldet.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. September 2013)

Also ich hänge mich mit Kathi an die 9:34 Variante an. Und so wie ich Lockenghost verstanden habe, er auch.

Vllt. kommt noch der Uli mit, sofern er seine Mail liest und das hier kapiert. 

Bis 9:20 an der Anzeige.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (21. September 2013)

Also 10:50 am Parkplatz.


----------



## Lockenghost (21. September 2013)

jo, bin auch 9:20 im Bahnhof


----------



## Joj (21. September 2013)

Würde auch gern mitfahren, bin um 10:50 Uhr am kalmitparkplatz jo


----------



## DodoLafitte (22. September 2013)

Bei mir klappt es doch nicht. :-( 
Viel Spaß Euch.


----------



## beetle (23. September 2013)

War wieder fett geil gestern! Leider wirds schon so früh dunklel.


----------



## Eike. (23. September 2013)

Ich muss mich auch erst wieder daran gewöhnen im Dunkeln heimzukommen und ein Licht einpacken zu müssen


----------



## vitaminc (23. September 2013)

@eike oder jemand anderes
Ich bin in Neustadt noch nicht soviel unterwegs gewesen. Hat da vielleicht jemand ne Tour als GPX mit den besten Highlights (Hütten/Trails), so in etwa 1500hömes und 40km? - darf gerne technisch anspruchsvoll sein.

Habe zwar bereits was bei GPS-Tour.info gefunden, aber ich bin öfters schon bei heruntergeladenen Touren von der Seite etwas auffe Schnauze gefallen. Da habe ich in euch definitiv mehr vertrauen


----------



## Maddin92 (24. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich würde morgen gerne die Nightride Saison eröffnen. Start ist um 19:30 Uhr an der wasserwerkbrücke bzw 15 Minuten später an der Quelle. Geplant ist eine normale Wattkopf Runde. 

Wer kommt mit? 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Waldgeist (24. September 2013)

Maddin92 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich würde morgen gerne die Nightride Saison eröffnen. Start ist um 19:30 Uhr an der wasserwerkbrücke bzw 15 Minuten später an der Quelle. Geplant ist eine normale Wattkopf Runde.
> 
> ...



Die Tiere des Waldes werden wieder aufgeschreckt. Muss das sein? Die wollen doch auch ihre Ruhe haben. Habt ihr euch da schon mal Gedanken darüber gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krustenking (24. September 2013)

Naja die Uhrzeit zu der man dann im Wald rumfährt ist ja fast die gleiche wie im Sommer, nur dass es jetzt halt dunkel ist. Typischerweise ist bis 21.30 - 22.00 auch jetzt jeder wieder ausm Wald draußen, meinst du das ist für die Tiere zu spät?
Außerdem hab ich mal nen Förster munkeln hören dass das Hauptrückzugsgebiet der Tiere die Gegend um die "Eisdiele" ist, und dort fährt niemand den ich kenne Nightrides.
Insofern bin ich der Meinung dass man Nightrides in diesem Umfang den Waldbewohnnern zumuten kann.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. September 2013)

19:30 WWB. Bin dabei.


----------



## Nicolai_16 (25. September 2013)

bin ggf. auch am start!

.... kam doch was dazwischen bei mir, muss mich heute leider abmelden...!

euch viel spasssss!!


----------



## linnsche (26. September 2013)

wir fahren eigentlich jeden mittwoch ab 18:30Uhr.....  is ziemlich cool mit nightride


----------



## Ghosty82 (27. September 2013)

Heute jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. September 2013)

Morgen, Pfalz jemand?
9:34 oder 10:34 Zug?
Manu kommt, deswegen würde der sich über 10:34 freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DodoLafitte (27. September 2013)

Hi Holger, ich bin dabei, würde aber wieder mit dem Auto fahren wollen. Treffen am Parkplatz? Ich hab ja nur einen freien Platz im Auto, und Ihr seid zu zweit? Andi


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. September 2013)

Ca. 11:50 Parkplatz. 

10:20 unter der Anzeige am Hbf für die KAler.


----------



## DodoLafitte (27. September 2013)

Alles klar, 11:50 am Parkplatz. Bis Morgen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. September 2013)

DodoLafitte schrieb:


> Alles klar, 11:50 am Parkplatz. Bis Morgen.


 @DodoLafitte & All

Umplanung. Manu hat den Zug verpasst. 11:07 ab Hbf und dann nach Neustadt. Dort ca. 12 Uhr am Parkplatz am Sportplatz (siehe Eikes Signatur). 

Wir haben ein RegioXplus und freuen uns über weitere Mitfahrer.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. September 2013)

Falls jemand die Nummer von Andi @DodoLafitte hat, immer her damit (per eMail übers Forum bitte), der gute kriegt das hier scheinbar jetzt nicht mehr mit.


----------



## DodoLafitte (28. September 2013)

Parkplatz am Sportplatz ist in Neustadt, gell? Alles klar dann.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. September 2013)

DodoLafitte schrieb:


> Parkplatz am Sportplatz ist in Neustadt, gell? Alles klar dann.



Japp, vor der Auffahrt zur Wolfsburg. Puh!


----------



## DodoLafitte (29. September 2013)

Da ist gestern wohl alles schief gelaufen. :-( Ich hab mich auf die Treffpunktekarte verlassen und bin stur Richtung Parkplatz Sportplatz gefahren. Dass da weit und breit keine Wolfsburg ist, ist mir dummerweise zu spät aufgefallen. Tja, wer mitdenkt und so...

Sorry, falls Ihr viel Zeit mit Warten vertrödelt habt.

Andi


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (29. September 2013)

Wir haben's ertragen.  Schade das das so schief ging.


----------



## overkill_KA (29. September 2013)

Vom Mahlbergturm Richtung Bernstein ist die Abfahrt zZt komplett wegen Holzfällarbeiten gesperrt. Soviel ich gesehen habe ist auch der Feldweg von Michelbach kommend betroffen.

Ist jemand schon einmal den anderen Trail Richtung Bushaltestelle runter gefahren? Wenn man vom Mahlbergturm das steile Stück runterfährt nicht geradeaus weiter, sondern rechts ab; bei einem abgesägten Baumstumpf ist der Einstieg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (30. September 2013)

@overkill_KA
Du meinst den Beduinen-Trail, der unten auf der Straße endet?
Ja, bin ich schon gefahren. Der andere Trail in diese Richtung endet unten direkt auf dem Parkplatz/Friedhof.


----------



## Maddin92 (30. September 2013)

Ich fahre heute mittag nach herrenalb und eine Runde über teufelsmühle und Bernstein. Abfahrt ist um 14:19 Uhr ab albtal bhf. Zurück entweder nach 18 Uhr mit der Bahn oder über den albtal Radweg. Ggf Licht mitnehmen. Mitfahrer sind herzlich eingeladen  

Gruß Martin


----------



## overkill_KA (30. September 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> @_overkill_KA_
> Du meinst den Beduinen-Trail, der unten auf der Straße endet?
> Ja, bin ich schon gefahren. Der andere Trail in diese Richtung endet unten direkt auf dem Parkplatz/Friedhof.



Nein nicht den Beduinen-Trail, sondern den anderen. Ist der gut befahrbar?


----------



## vitaminc (30. September 2013)

> Nein nicht den Beduinen-Trail, sondern den anderen. Ist der gut befahrbar?



Da du was von Bushaltestelle geschrieben hast, bin ich vom Beduinen-Trail ausgegangen, da der genau dort ankommt. Etwas rechts davon, also am Parkplatz, kommt der Franzosentrail runter. Bin den Franzosen selber noch nicht gefahren, aber warum sollte der nicht gut fahrbar sein?


----------



## AlexMC (30. September 2013)

Franzose ist auch spaßig. Dann hast Du noch die Variante auf dem Beduinen runter bis Forstweg, den rechts (oder Franzosen bis zum ersten Forstweg, den links) und dann irgendwann runter, der Weg kommt dann wieder am Franzosen an.


----------



## overkill_KA (1. Oktober 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> aber warum sollte der nicht gut fahrbar sein?



Bin ihn selbst noch nicht gefahren, deswegen wollte ich nur wissen ob sich der Trail mehr lohnt als der andere.


----------



## vitaminc (1. Oktober 2013)

@overkill_KA
Ich schätze allzu schwer wird er nicht sein, kann mir nicht vorstellen dass vom Mahlberg irgendwas kompliziertes runtergeht. Das sieht am Bernstein anders aus, da gibt es nen sehr kurzen aber feinen Weg, mit 4-5 Serpentinen drin, startet direkt neben der Holzbank.


----------



## hömma (1. Oktober 2013)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Bin ihn selbst noch nicht gefahren, deswegen wollte ich nur wissen ob sich der Trail mehr lohnt als der andere.



Fahrtechnisch ist er nicht wirklich schwerer, etwa auf dem selben Niveau. Der 3. Trail vorne runter ist geringfügig spannender mit einem Drop und ein paar kurzen Treppen. Wenn man alle 3 Trails mit einander verbindet, ist das schon ne nette Runde.


----------



## Rasender Robert (2. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, 

Martin und ich werden morgen diese Tour fahren: Um 14:10 mit der S31 nach Forbach und von dort aus zunächst in Richtung Latschigfelsen und über den Westweg zurück nach Forbach. 

Anschließend hoch zur Schwarzwaldhochstraße und über den Hochkopf zur Hornisgrinde. Abfahrt mit Beleuchtung nach Lauf, Rückfahrt mit dem Zug wahrscheinlich um 21:21 ab Bühl. Geschätzt werden das in etwa 60km mit 1500-1700 Höhenmeter. 

Viele Grüße 

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (2. Oktober 2013)

Brrr.

Edit: Aber es gibt ja kein schlechtes Wetter sondern nur falsche Kleidung! (Besser so Robert?)


----------



## Rasender Robert (2. Oktober 2013)

Viel besser  

Dafür gibt's dann am Abend wenigstens freie Trails.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (2. Oktober 2013)

Slomo Alternativprogramm für Morgen:

10:34 ab Hbf nach Maikammer. Also 10:20 an der Anzeige. 5-er Ticket wird gekauft. Jeder Mitfahrer der irgendwie ein ~1000hm Runde machen will ist willkommen. Ca. 11:50 am Parkplatz Kalmit unten.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Oktober 2013)

Rasender Robert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Martin und ich werden morgen diese Tour fahren: Um 14:10 mit der S31 nach Forbach und von dort aus zunächst in Richtung Latschigfelsen und über den Westweg zurück nach Forbach.
> 
> ...



S-Bahn fahren kann jeder.


----------



## Krustenking (2. Oktober 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Slomo Alternativprogramm für Morgen:
> 
> 10:34 ab Hbf nach Maikammer. Also 10:20 an der Anzeige. 5-er Ticket wird gekauft. Jeder Mitfahrer der irgendwie ein ~1000hm Runde machen will ist willkommen. Ca. 11:50 am Parkplatz Kalmit unten.



Ich bekunde mal unverbindliches Interesse. Bin aber heute mit ein paar Kumpels trinken und kann nicht garantieren dass ich morgen rechtzeitig die Bettdecke von mir runter wuchte.
Falls ich erscheine brauche ich kein Ticket, kann mit meinem Studentenausweis fahren.


----------



## nf805 (3. Oktober 2013)

Komme mit, bin dann um 11:50 am parkplatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FBI 92 (3. Oktober 2013)

Guten Tag an alle MTB´ler,

ich studier seit zwei Tagen hier in Karlsruhe und kenne mich hier noch ziemlich wenig aus! Mich würde es echt freuen wenn ich mal mit einpaar "Locals" die Trails in Karlsruhe und Umgebung erkunden kann, darf auch gerne Anspruchsvoll sein (Hoch oder runter ist ganz egal )


----------



## Rynn94 (7. Oktober 2013)

Hat heute zufällig noch jemand gegen 17:30 Lust auf ne Wattkopfrunde


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. Oktober 2013)

Heute Abend jemand Lust auf die klassische Runde zum späten Abend?


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (8. Oktober 2013)

Wie sieht es mit einer Kalmitrunde am Freitag Abend aus?​


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. Oktober 2013)

Bei 5°C im Regen. Öhm, nein, außer es geschieht ein Wunder.


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (9. Oktober 2013)

Stell dich nicht so an oder bist aus Zucker? 

Es gibt kein falsches Wetter, sondern nur falsche Kleidung


----------



## Eike. (9. Oktober 2013)

Für Sport im nasskalten gibt es leider auch keine richtige Kleidung


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Oktober 2013)

Doch. Kurze Hosen. Passen für alles.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. Oktober 2013)

Fahrt, macht Bilder. Ich will eure bespaßten Gesichter sehen.


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (9. Oktober 2013)

ich werde vorrausichtlich dann ne Runde fahren, solang es nicht komplett nur regnet. Bilder machen wird dann schwer, aber ich werde es versuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (9. Oktober 2013)

so ich will jetzt mal ganz frech fragen:

ich komme aus karlsruhe und finde den wattkopf so langsam etwas öde. ich kenne "fast" alle trails oder kleine pfade - allerdings verliert dies irgendwann seinen reiz.

hat denn jemand noch irgendwelche tipps in richtung ettlingen, pfinztal oder weingarten?

richtung norden wird es ja leider eh nur flach...


----------



## Bravotwo (9. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute, 

ich heiße Alex bin 16 und komm aus Muggensturm.. 
Seit 2 Jahre fahre ich jetzt schon bissel Mountainbike(Eichelberg,Mahlbergturm) aber ich kenne mich mit den Trails nicht wirklich aus... 
Am Wattkopf war ich auch schon und bin dort den Trail gefahren wo man unten an der Albtalstraße rauskommt... Aber mehr kenn ich eigentlich nicht, weil ich nicht die richtigen Leute kenn.. 
Wo gibt es denn noch schöne Trails ?

Ps: Wohn in Muggenstrum(bei Rastatt)


----------



## Eike. (10. Oktober 2013)

Mal angenommen, die optimistische Wettervorhersage für Samstag bewahrheitet sich, würde ich gerne in der Pfalz ein Trailexperiment machen. Entweder von Neustadt aus ein paar kleine Versuche rund um bekannte Pfade oder komplett neues Land unmittelbar südlich des bisherigen Erkundungsgebietes. 
Start wäre, je nachdem welche Expedition Unterstützer findet, um 9:07 oder 9:34 am Expeditionsterminal des Karlsruher Hauptbahnhofs. Teilnehmer sollten in der Lage sein ihr Rad mit Spaß auf schmalen Pfaden bergab, und irgendwie - vorzugsweise rollend - wieder den Berg hinauf, zu bewegen. Das ganze für ca. 1000hm/30km.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. Oktober 2013)

/me hebt die Hand und hofft, dass das Wetter da wirklich einen zwar kalten, aber schönen Tag einbaut.


----------



## Lena805 (10. Oktober 2013)

Wir sind vermutlich auch dabei.


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (10. Oktober 2013)

Also wenn Ihr am SA gehen wollt, dann gehe ich dann doch da lieber mit ^^


----------



## TheMrJustus (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde auch mitkommen 
Bin neu hier hingezogen und kenne noch nichts und niemanden der Rad fährt


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. Oktober 2013)

Gabba_Gandalf schrieb:


> Also wenn Ihr am SA gehen wollt, dann gehe ich dann doch da lieber mit ^^


Weichei!


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (10. Oktober 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Weichei!



Also bevor ich alleine fahre, dann lieber mit euch. Hat also nix mit Weichei zu tun ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (10. Oktober 2013)

Ein harter Hund macht beides  

Wenn es so erfreulich viele werden stimme ich für die teilexpeditions-variante ab Neustadt. Also im wesentlichen Weinbiet und Wolkenbruchweg mit ein paar Abstechern um interessant ausschauende strichelwege zu erkunden. Das ist dann 9:07 ab Ka Hbf bzw. 10 Uhr Neustadt Sportplatz. Aber warten wir mal ab, wie sich das Wetter entwickelt.

Edit: So in etwa schaut der Plan dann aus. Einkehrmöglichkeiten: Forsthaus Benjental (zu früh), Lambertskreuz (kurzer Abstecher), Weinbiethaus am Schluss.


----------



## Eike. (11. Oktober 2013)

Die Sonne scheint sich auf Sonntag verlegt zu haben. Aber viel gibt es ohnehin nicht, macht also keinen großen Unterschied.
Also morgen um 8:55 im Hbf Karlsruhe unter der Anzeigetafel bzw. 9:55 am Bahnhof in Neustadt (kostenlos parken kann man zum Beispiel am Sportplatz/Freibad in der Sauterstraße, von da aus 5-10 Minuten zum Bahnhof). Wer mit der Bahn fährt bitte wegen Ticket melden - auch mit Studiticket wegen Anschlusskarte - und nicht auf eigene Faust kaufen.


----------



## TheMrJustus (11. Oktober 2013)

Kaufen wir uns dann ein Gruppenticket oder wie macht ihr das? Ich hab nur das normale Studiticket..


----------



## Rasender Robert (11. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin auch dabei, Studiticket ist vorhanden.

Bis morgen!


----------



## Eike. (11. Oktober 2013)

TheMrJustus schrieb:


> Kaufen wir uns dann ein Gruppenticket oder wie macht ihr das? Ich hab nur das normale Studiticket..



Kommt darauf an, wer alles kommt. Das sehen wir dann morgen früh.


----------



## nf805 (11. Oktober 2013)

Eike. schrieb:


> So in etwa schaut der Plan dann aus. Einkehrmöglichkeiten: Forsthaus Benjental (zu früh), Lambertskreuz (kurzer Abstecher), Weinbiethaus am Schluss.



Lena und ich kommen auch mit!
Bei der Strecke würden wir dann am Sportplatz parken und auch dort warten, Ihr kommt ja eh da vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (12. Oktober 2013)

ich kann nun heute doch leider nicht mit kommen, bin das nächste mal aber dann dabei


----------



## Jan89 (12. Oktober 2013)

Jemand lust morgen eine Tour in der Pfalz zu fahren? 
Abfahrt so 12-13Uhr am Hbf


----------



## Rynn94 (16. Oktober 2013)

Heute Abend gegen 17uhr jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Rasender Robert (16. Oktober 2013)

AugustBurnsRed schrieb:


> Heute Abend gegen 17uhr jemand unterwegs?



17:00 finde ich eine ungünstige Zeit: Es ist zu früh für eine komplette Tour mit Licht, aber zu spät für eine Tour ohne Licht.

Edit: Wie es aussieht, kommt gegen Abend etwas Regen herein. Von daher wäre ein früherer Start gut. Ab wann hättest du denn Zeit?

Robert


----------



## Rynn94 (16. Oktober 2013)

17 Uhr ist schon das frühste was ich realisieren kann

Edit: Wenn Stau ist, schaff ich noch nicht mal das.


----------



## Rasender Robert (16. Oktober 2013)

Ok, das ist mir dann doch zu spät. Ich werde dann schon früher ein Runde drehen.


----------



## Lena805 (18. Oktober 2013)

Christian und ich fahren morgen in die Pfalz. Streckenplanung ist noch flexibel, aber eher nicht Kalmit sondern was Abgelegeneres (z.B. Kaisergarten), wegen des sonnigen Herbsttages und der  zu erwartenden Wanderer.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. Oktober 2013)

Kaisergarten ist eigentlich alles andere als leer, aber das wird eh schwierig morgen. 

Ich würde Kalmit hoch, Felsenmeer, Kaisergarten, Extraserpentienen, Weinbiet vorschlagen und dann mal schaun. Oder vllt. direkt von Lamprecht aus über Kaltenbrunner auf Loog und runter (da sind dann die Trails wieder freier). Weinbiet und noch oben drüber zurück ist wohl zu viel für euch, oder?

Abfahrt für mich gerne früh, da ich am Abend schon nen Plan habe.

D.h. ich habe prinzipiell nix gegen 8:34 Zug und damit spätestens 10:00 am Parklpatz unten an der Kalmit. Wollte aber noch Kathi fragen wann die los mag.

Andere Wünsche?


----------



## Lockenghost (18. Oktober 2013)

Das hört sich ja nach ner richtig schönen Tour an, Holger 

Werde morgen ne gemütliche Anfängerrunde fahren (2 mal Kalmit hoch oder so, anfängerfreundlich runter). Wem das nicht zu langweilig ist, darf gerne mit kommen


----------



## Rasender Robert (18. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

Martin und ich werden morgen auch den 08:34 Zug in die Pfalz nehmen. Die Planung Kalmit, Felsenmeer und Kaisergarten hört sich gut an, danach werden wir uns ggfs. ausklinken und noch den einen oder anderen Berg dranhängen.

Bis morgen!

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nf805 (18. Oktober 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Kaisergarten ist eigentlich alles andere als leer, aber das wird eh schwierig morgen.
> 
> Ich würde Kalmit hoch, Felsenmeer, Kaisergarten, Extraserpentienen, Weinbiet vorschlagen und dann mal schaun. Oder vllt. direkt von Lamprecht aus über Kaltenbrunner auf Loog und runter (da sind dann die Trails wieder freier). Weinbiet und noch oben drüber zurück ist wohl zu viel für euch, oder?
> 
> ...



Kalmit hoch, Felsenmeer, Kaisergarten, Extraserpentienen ist auf jeden Fall schonmal super. Danach würde ich dann wieder direkt über Loog zurück.
Weinbiet dazwischen mitnehmen wäre bei unserem gemütlichen Tempo dann eher nicht drin, wenn Du zeitig wieder in KA sein willst.

P.S.: Falls noch jemand mitkommen mag, der ein Fanes (oder vergleichbares (Super-)Enduro) in Größe S fährt, so ist er herzlich eingeladen und bekommt auch ein Stück Kuchen ausgegeben!


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (18. Oktober 2013)

ich bin auch dabei, Treffpunkt am HBF wann genau und wo?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. Oktober 2013)

Wenn es bei der Abfahrtzeit bleibt um 8:20 unter der Anzeigetafel. Es wird sowieso ein 5er Ticket am Start sein. Je mehr Mitfahrer umso besser.

Achja, Nahrung mitnehmen. Die Hütten werden wegen des guten Wetters randvoll sein und zum Rumsitzen und warten wird es dann vllt doch zu kalt.


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (18. Oktober 2013)

ok, ich schaue dann heute abend nochmal rein und geben dann endgültig Bescheid.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. Oktober 2013)

Also 8:20 geht klar. Lena, damit also ca. 10 am PP. Und ja, direkt über die Loog zurück fänd ich fein. Dann gibts die lecker Trails am Ende noch und vllt. noch nen Kuchen.


----------



## nf805 (18. Oktober 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Also 8:20 geht klar. Lena, damit also ca. 10 am PP. Und ja, direkt über die Loog zurück fänd ich fein. Dann gibts die lecker Trails am Ende noch und vllt. noch nen Kuchen.



Was heißt hier "vielleicht"?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. Oktober 2013)

Höhö


----------



## Lena805 (18. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen, wir sind überredet worden später zu fahren. Falls jemand also Lust auf eine gemütliche runde ab 12 hat, ist er/sie herzlich willkommen. Den Frühaufstehern wünsche ich viel Spaß.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. Oktober 2013)

Hmm, doof. Nunja, mal schaun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. Oktober 2013)

Gabba, für mich und meine Mitfahrerin bleibts bei 8:20 treffen. Also wie du magst.


----------



## Rasender Robert (18. Oktober 2013)

Wir werden auch wie geplant um 08:20 am Bahnhof sein.


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (18. Oktober 2013)

gegen wieviel Uhr wäre ungefähr die Rückfahrt? Habe nämlich Nachmittags/Abends volles Programm um dann evtl etwas planen zu können?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich möchte allerspätestens und nur im Notfall den 17:2x Zug zurück. Eigentlich den eins früher, also ca. 17:30 in KA. Obs noch flotter geht, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (19. Oktober 2013)

puh,das schon extrem lange und spät.  ich schau mal wie es nachher aussieht ob ich ausm Bett komm und ob ich da doch nicht zeitlich Probleme bekomme


----------



## Rynn94 (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich werde heute gegen 16 Uhr ne Runde beim wattkopf fahren, hat jemand Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde gerne um 7 oder 7:30 das übliche tun. Jemand dabei?


----------



## Lockenghost (22. Oktober 2013)

wollte heute eigentlich mal meine Beine schonen, aber so ein kleines Ründchen könnte man doch durchaus noch als Schonung zählen lassen, oder?....


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. Oktober 2013)

Der alte Mann nimmt wie immer Rücksicht auf zerstörtes Jungfolk. 

19:00 WWB?


----------



## Lockenghost (22. Oktober 2013)

Ja, sollte bei mir klappen. Bis später


----------



## Rasender Robert (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich komme auch mit. Bis gleich!


----------



## Eike. (25. Oktober 2013)

Ich will *morgen #Neuland in der Pfalz* erkunden, genauer den Hochberg südlich der Kalmit. Auf der Karte sind da einige interessante Wege zu sehen. Da ich da noch nie war kann ich aber nichts zum Anspruch sagen. Ich würde aber, von einzelnen Treppen oder Spitzkehren abgesehen, eher von einfachen Trails ausgehen. Wenn es da technische Killer gäbe, hätte man schonmal davon gehört. Für eine Mittagseinkehr gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten, je nachdem wie genau die Strecke sich entwickelt. Es werden voraussichtlich *rund 30km/1000hm*. Mit der Möglichkeit zu fast jedem Zeitpunkt ins Tal zu rollen wenn es genug ist. 
*Start in Karlsruhe mit der Regionalbahn um 9:34*, Autofahrer müssten sich in St. Martin selber einen Parkplatz suchen. Treffpunkt ist das Tourismusbüro/Kulturscheune in der Kellereistraße um 10:50.


----------



## Lena805 (25. Oktober 2013)

Wir fahren morgen wahrscheinlich nach beerfelden in den Bikepark. Aber ich bin gespannt, was ihr berichtet. Falls natürlich jemand mit will nach beerfelden...gerne.


----------



## Don Stefano (25. Oktober 2013)

Hochberg kennich schon ne schöne Strecke. Man fährt an dem Steinhaufen los und kommt am Springbrunnen unten raus. Der erste Abschnitt ist recht steil mit einer verzwickten Felspassage zwischen großen Steinen durch. Der zweite Abschnitt ist bis auf die Spitzkehren recht flowig. Wenn du in die Richtung fährst, schau auch mal auf der Riedburg vorbei, auch wenn der Lift keine Biker mitnimmt. Bin morgen auch in der Gegend unterwegs. Start gegen 10:30 am Kalmitparkplatz.


----------



## DodoLafitte (26. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin dabei. 10:50 am Touribüro.


----------



## ciao heiko (27. Oktober 2013)

Unter dem Motto "Die Landesregierung kommt zu Ihnen" gibt sich die Regierung bürgernah:
https://www.baden-wuerttemberg.de/de/regierung/der-wandel-kommt-an/die-landesregierung-vor-ort/


13. November 2013, 19 Uhr, Stutensee, Festhalle: Ministerpräsident Winfried Kretschmann und Wirtschafts- und Finanzminister Dr. Nils Schmid im Gespräch

Man muss sich allerdings anmelden. 
Es wäre schön wenn jemand von euch vor Ort sein könnte. Bitte kurze Info an [email protected] 


ciao heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (27. Oktober 2013)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Hochberg kennich schon ne schöne Strecke. Man fährt an dem Steinhaufen los und kommt am Springbrunnen unten raus. Der erste Abschnitt ist recht steil mit einer verzwickten Felspassage zwischen großen Steinen durch. Der zweite Abschnitt ist bis auf die Spitzkehren recht flowig.



Sehr treffend beschrieben. Ist ja wirklich schön, da im Süden. Wir sind dann noch über das Friedensdenkmal und die Rietburg gefahren. Ist mal eine schöne Abwechslung zu den immer gleichen Touren zwischen Kalmit und Weinbiet.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Oktober 2013)

Eike. schrieb:


> Sehr treffend beschrieben. Ist ja wirklich schön, da im Süden. Wir sind dann noch über das Friedensdenkmal und die Rietburg gefahren. Ist mal eine schöne Abwechslung zu den immer gleichen Touren zwischen Kalmit und Weinbiet.



Seid ihr an der Rietburg die Serpentinen direkt unterhalb des Sessel-Lifts runter gefahren?


----------



## Eike. (28. Oktober 2013)

Sicherlich. Ich war sehr angenehm überrascht nachdem es etwas langweilig los ging


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Oktober 2013)

Das ist in meinen Augen eine der geilsten Abfahrten in der Pfalz. 

Schade dass der Lift keine Räder mitnimmt.


----------



## Eike. (28. Oktober 2013)

Wahrscheinlich gut so. Sonst wäre schnell eine Falllinie in die Kehren gefräßt.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Oktober 2013)

Das schöne an dem Trail ist, dass er zum Laufen vielen Leuten schon zu anspruchsvoll weil stellenweise zu steil ist.

Ich muss da in nächster Zeit auch mal wieder hin ...


----------



## Maddin92 (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe vor morgen einen Nightride zu fahren. Kommt jemand mit? 

Start ist um 19:00 Uhr an der wasserwerkbrücke. 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Maddin92 (30. Oktober 2013)

Da sich bis jetzt niemand gemeldet hat, fahre ich schon heute mittag ein runde.


----------



## traildrums (31. Oktober 2013)

Hi zusammen,
Bin neu in karlsruhe und wollte am Sonntag mal nen singletrailtag machen- kenne mich aber noch überhaupt nicht aus. Dachte, jemand könnte mich mitnehmen und mir mal ein bisschen die Umgebung zeigen. Gerne technisch anspruchsvoll 
Grüße
Johny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasender Robert (31. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

Martin und ich werden morgen um 09:09 mit dem Zug nach Baden-Baden fahren. Von dort aus geht es über die Berge in Richtung Bühl, geplant sind ca. 1000-1300hm auf 50km.

Robert


----------



## Eike. (2. November 2013)

Morgen soll in der zweiten Tageshälfte das Wetter gar nicht mal so eklig werden. Zu spät um was großes zu machen. Aber in letzter zeit habe ich öfter den Wunsch gehört am Wattkopf Spitzkehren zu üben. Also hat morgen nachmittag jemand Lust auf fahrtechnikspielereien am Wattkopf?
Mein Wetterbericht behauptet, dass es ab 14 Uhr keinen regen mehr sondern sogar ein bißchen sonne gibt.


----------



## traildrums (3. November 2013)

Ich wäre dabei! Schreib am besten nochmal hier rein, wo der Treffpunkt ist usw. 
Johny


----------



## DodoLafitte (3. November 2013)

Spitzkehren üben? Prima Idee!  Wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## Eike. (3. November 2013)

Das Wetter sieht vielversprechend aus   also Fakten:
Start in Karlsruhe auf der Wasserwerksbrücke um 13:30 oder um 14 Uhr direkt am Wattkopf auf dem Parkplatz Kaisereiche bei Ettlingen (beim Friedhof hoch, am Waldrand links). Beide Treffpunkte sind auf der Googlemap in meiner Signatur eingetragen. 
Bis später 
Eike


----------



## DodoLafitte (3. November 2013)

Jetzt wo ich los müsste, schüttet es gerade wie aus Kübeln. Ich geb da doch lieber das Weichei und kneife, sorry, auch wenn ich das Üben bitter nötig hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (3. November 2013)

Ja, so hatte ich mir das auch nicht vorgestellt. Also hiermit Absage für heute und bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## shield (3. November 2013)

wo gibts denn am wattkop spitzkehren? würde mich interessieren und gleichzeitig auch mal mitkommen wollen - sobald das wetter wieder besser wird.


----------



## Eike. (3. November 2013)

Unterhalb vom Bismarckturm. Man darf nur nicht der falllinie folgen die inzwischen von kurvenunfähigen Vollpfosten reingefräst wurde.


----------



## shield (3. November 2013)

meint ihr den kleinen trail der beim wanderparkplatz rauskommt?


----------



## vitaminc (3. November 2013)

@shield
Ja, da gehen 2 runter, einmal Treppen und einmal kurz vor den Treppen links ab. Die Spitzkehren sind aber weder wirklich spitz noch ist es da steil, d.h. zum üben ganz ok.


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (3. November 2013)

danke für den Hinweis. War am Samstag auf Wattkopf und SMDH, bin zum Schluß dann nochmal den besagten Panoramweg (Treppen) runter, nun weiß ich worauf ich das nächste mal achte.

Wenn ein Termin zum üben steht bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## shield (4. November 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> @shield
> Ja, da gehen 2 runter, einmal Treppen und einmal kurz vor den Treppen links ab. Die Spitzkehren sind aber weder wirklich spitz noch ist es da steil, d.h. zum üben ganz ok.




interessant. ich bin den bisher immer nur bergauf gefahren. auf strava gibts da auch n segment. sehr spassig!


----------



## vitaminc (4. November 2013)

> auf strava gibts da auch n segment. sehr spassig!



Strava, GPS Tracking? - was für'n Segment?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. November 2013)

Hat von den mitlesenden Chinalampenfahrern jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Lampe?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/400551153911?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. November 2013)

Kaufen! Die Watermark in den Bilder (Banggood) verheißt nur das Beste! 

Im Ernst. Meist ist man mit einer 2er XM-L mit sinnvoller Optik besser bedient. Die hier saugt nur den Akku schneller leer als nötig und macht wahrscheinlich direkt vor dem Rad so hell, das die Augen runter dimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. November 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Kaufen! Die Watermark in den Bilder (Banggood) verheißt nur das Beste!
> 
> Im Ernst. Meist ist man mit einer 2er XM-L mit sinnvoller Optik besser bedient. Die hier saugt nur den Akku schneller leer als nötig und macht wahrscheinlich direkt vor dem Rad so hell, das die Augen runter dimmen.



Hab schon gekauft. 

Ich schleppe mittlerweile 2 XML mit einer Cree und dazu 3 Akku-Packs mit mir rum (sicher ist sicher).

Eine der zwei Einfach-Leuchten - vermutlich die auf dem Helm - werde ich durch die 3fach ersetzen. Bergauf schalte ich die eh nie an, sondern fahre da nur mit der Lampe am Lenker.

Bergab kanns aber nicht hell genug sein.


----------



## klettermax81 (6. November 2013)

Hallo,

hätte auch ne kurze Frage zu diesem Thema.

Wenn ihr die Lampen am Helm montiert habt, wo verbaut bzw. transportiert ihr den Akku?

Hatte ihn neulich im Rucksack, da fand ich das Kabel recht nervig.
Jetzt habe ich ihn mal mit Kabelbinder an den Helm geklemmt, wird dann aber recht schwer.






so schaut meine Montage aktuell aus


----------



## Krustenking (6. November 2013)

Ich hab den Akku via Verlängerungskabel im Rucksack. Ich merk dann beim Fahren vom Kabel nix.
Inwiefern stört dich denn das Kabel?
Auf dem Helm wär mir der Akku auch zu schwer.


----------



## klettermax81 (6. November 2013)

Hatte das Lampenkabel mit nem Kabelbinder am hinteren Ende des Hels Fixiert, beim Fahren ist mir das Kabel dann häufiger am Hals angestanden und ich habe instinktiv hin gegriffen, da ich dachte was klebt da 

Fands auch umständlich bei ner Pause immer ans Kabel im Rücksack zu denken.

Ist denke ich aber Gewohnheit, wollte nur mal wissen wie es andee lösen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. November 2013)

Ich hab den/die Akku am Gurt oben mit einem Klettband fixiert. Dann hat das Kabel schön Luft um frei vom Helm abzustehen. 

Ans Kabel Denken musst Du dann aber trotzdem. Aber beim Biken muss man ja sonst nicht an so viel denken.


----------



## Saci (6. November 2013)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hat von den mitlesenden Chinalampenfahrern jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Lampe?
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/400551153911?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



Is die als einzelne Lampe für nen Nightride ausreichend oder brauch ma da schon ne zweite dann? .. zweiter akku wär ja nich soo das problem zum mitführen falls es daran scheitern sollte


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. November 2013)

Saci schrieb:


> Is die als einzelne Lampe für nen Nightride ausreichend oder brauch ma da schon ne zweite dann? .. zweiter akku wär ja nich soo das problem zum mitführen falls es daran scheitern sollte



Das kann ich Dir erst sagen, wenn ich die Lampe habe und gefahren bin.

Aktuell fahre ich mit zwei EinLEDleuchten - wie weiter oben schon geschrieben. Meine Erfahrung beim Fahren mit nur einer Lampe ist, dass das für Trailriding nicht ausreicht, da

- bei nur einer Lampe am Lenker es bei Kurven nicht weit genug in die Kurve rein leuchtet, sondern nur so weit der Lenkeinschlag es zulässt.
- bei nur einer Lampe am Helm es nur da hell ist, wo der Kopf hin dreht, was gerade auch in engen Kurven zur Dunkelheit auf dem Stück führt, das ich gerade fahren soll, wenn mein Blick zum Kurvenausgang geht.

Das sind zumindest meine Erfahrungen.


----------



## matou (6. November 2013)

Ganz ehrlich?! Keine Ahnung was du auf dem Helm für eine Lampe hast.

Ich nutze seit zwei oder drei Jahren diesen Chinabrenner. Eine Lampe reicht dabei völlig aus, egal ob langsam und technisch oder auf Heizstrecken.

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/CM3-Scheinwerfer-Fahrradlampe-Kopflampe-CM3-LED-001/dp/B009K2NGMS/ref=aag_m_pw_dp?ie=UTF8&m=A2XW1R8G26C2W1"]CM3 LED Scheinwerfer, 1200 lumen, CREE XM-L T6 Fahrradlampe, inkl. 4400 mah Akku, als Kopflampe nutzbar, CM3-LED-001: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. November 2013)

Die hab ich auch. Vielleicht bin ich nachtblind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (6. November 2013)

Magicshine MJ872 auf Helm, Akku im Rucksack, das Kabel merke ich nicht, und Lichtstärke reicht mir locker für Trails in Dunkelheit.


----------



## klettermax81 (7. November 2013)

Bin jetzt auch ein Jahr mit einer Lampe am Lenker gefahren und habe gesagt es reicht!

Seit zwei Touren fahre ich zusätzlich mit ner zweiten CHina-Helmlampe und wollte nicht mehr ohne!

Ging zwar vorher auch gut mit einer Lampe, zwei sind aber deutlich besser.


----------



## Lena805 (7. November 2013)

Also ich finde zwei Lampen viel besser als eine. Ist mir schon passiert, dass eine der beiden beim fahren plötzlich ausgegangen ist und dann war ich ziemlich froh, dass ich nicht plötzlich im Dunkeln stand.


----------



## Eike. (8. November 2013)

Neuer Samstag - neuer Versuch? Die Startzeit ist noch im Verhandlungsstadium. Wünsche, Vorschläge und Empfehlungen könnten Gehör finden. Sonst gleicher Plan wie letzte Woche: entspannte Kurztour (~2h) am Wattkopf zur Erlangung des Meister-(oder Gesellen-)Grades im "um die enge Kurve fahren". Wenn jemand nebenher noch andere Spielereien üben möchte (Treppen, Wheelie, Handstand mit und ohne Bike) ists auch nicht schlimm.



Eike. schrieb:


> Morgen soll in der zweiten Tageshälfte das Wetter gar nicht mal so eklig werden. Zu spät um was großes zu machen. Aber in letzter zeit habe ich öfter den Wunsch gehört am Wattkopf Spitzkehren zu üben. Also hat morgen nachmittag jemand Lust auf fahrtechnikspielereien am Wattkopf?
> Mein Wetterbericht behauptet, dass es ab 14 Uhr keinen regen mehr sondern sogar ein bißchen sonne gibt.


----------



## nf805 (8. November 2013)

Lena und ich haben gerade noch mit den Resten einer Erkältung zu kämpfen, aber falls das morgen wieder weg ist, dann hätt ich da Lust zu.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. November 2013)

Dito.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. November 2013)

Eike. schrieb:


> Neuer Samstag - neuer Versuch? Die Startzeit ist noch im Verhandlungsstadium. Wünsche, Vorschläge und Empfehlungen könnten Gehör finden. Sonst gleicher Plan wie letzte Woche: entspannte Kurztour (~2h) am Wattkopf zur Erlangung des Meister-(oder Gesellen-)Grades im "um die enge Kurve fahren". Wenn jemand nebenher noch andere Spielereien üben möchte (Treppen, Wheelie, Handstand mit und ohne Bike) ists auch nicht schlimm.



Als Nightride?


----------



## Eike. (8. November 2013)

Lass mich überlegen - Nein. Keine Sonne hab ich oft genug, da will ich das bischen was kommt mitnehmen.

Das ganze eignet sich dank des quasi nicht vorhandenen Anforderungsprofiles hervorragend für Rekonvaleszente  Und wenn wir einigermaßen früh starten (11, oder gar 10?) kann man mit dem Restsamstag auch noch was anfangen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. November 2013)

Von wegen verhandelbar.


----------



## matou (8. November 2013)

Ich werde Morgen gegen Mittag eine Drecksau-Runde am BM drehen, falls jemand Lust hat.

Um nochmal auf das Lampenthema zurück zu kommen:
Habe heute Post aus China gehabt...diese nette Lampe war drin:





Süsses Teil.  Schonmal lichtstärker als meine alte og Lampe...schauen wir mal wie lange der Akku hält und ob sie auch so zuverlässig ist.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. November 2013)

Ein schöner dreister Klon.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. November 2013)

Sieht gut aus. Ist die schwerer wie die Lampe, die Du weiter oben gepostet hast?


----------



## Eike. (8. November 2013)

Nach den Meldungen mit Zeitwunsch steht der Plan für morgen:
Start auf der Wasserwerksbrücke um 11, am Parkplatz Kaisereiche bei Ettlingen um 11:30. Beide Treffpunkte sind auf der Karte in meiner Signatur eingetragen. Die Dauer wird etwa 2h sein. Höhen- und Kilometer gibt es, aber nicht genug um sich Gedanken darüber zu machen.


----------



## matou (8. November 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ein schöner dreister Klon.


Ja, absolut gelungen.
...dreist (und gut für mich) ist auch die Kennzeichnung des Paketes (item category: gift, value: 6,08)



DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus. Ist die schwerer wie die Lampe, die Du weiter oben gepostet hast?



Nein, sie ist leichter und ca 2/3 so groß wie die Lampe aus dem Link.


----------



## hömma (8. November 2013)

Wenn ne Stunde früher noch verhandelbar wäre, wär ich dabei. Muss um 13:30 Uhr in KA sein.

Die Lampe hat Ähnlichkeit mit meiner Niteye (ebenfalls China). Die ist so unglaublich hell, dass die Magicshine am Lenker keinen Sinn mehr macht.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. November 2013)

matou schrieb:


> Nein, sie ist leichter und ca 2/3 so groß wie die Lampe aus dem Link.



Cool. Ich hab mir für meine Lampe eine Sigma Helmhalterung bestellt, und will versuchen, die Chinafunzel da dran zu bekommen. Dann sitzt die Lampe nicht mehr so hoch auf dem Helm.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Helmhalterun...6476109?pt=Fahrrad_Schuhe&hash=item5899253b4d

Für den Preis ein Versuch wert, und ein Verlängerungskabel ist auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (9. November 2013)

Weenn jemand später (ich denk mal so um 14:00 rum) anner Diele is lernt man sich sicherlich kennen ;D


----------



## traildrums (9. November 2013)

Steht jetzt 11 Uhr an der Wasserwerkbrücke?


----------



## Eike. (9. November 2013)

Ja.


----------



## nf805 (9. November 2013)

Wir kommen nicht, leider doch noch nicht fit genug.


----------



## Eike. (9. November 2013)

Schade. Gute Besserung.


----------



## Krustenking (9. November 2013)

Wie sieht es denn heute aus aufm Wattkopf, ists arg matschig/pfützig?


----------



## Waldgeist (9. November 2013)

jetzt ist es dunkel und es regnet, morgen hinfahren und gucken 

Wettersbach
Auf dem Berg - nicht dahinter

Waldgeist


----------



## Eike. (9. November 2013)

Die bekannt schlammigen Stücke haben wir umschifft. Spätestens nach dem Weltuntergang morgen wird es aber vermutlich Fango für alle geben.


----------



## Eike. (11. November 2013)

Das war's dann wohl für dieses Jahr:







Damit ist 2013 für mich das erste Jahr ohne Hornisgrinde und Badener Höhe mit dem Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. November 2013)

Wie meine Mutter immer zu sagen pflegt: "Ihh, weißes Zeug!". Die freut sich bestimmt "riesig" in FDS.


----------



## matou (11. November 2013)

Eike. schrieb:


> Damit ist 2013 für mich das erste Jahr ohne Hornisgrinde und Badener Höhe mit dem Bike



Hey...es ist ja noch ein bisschen Luft bis zur Jahreswende...aktuell sieht es noch sehr machbar und spaßig aus. Die Bodenverhältnisse sollten auch wesentlich angenehmer sein als auf dem Wattkopf.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. November 2013)

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn die Jahresabschluß-Tour am BM nicht im Matsch sondern im Schnee stattfinden würde. 

In der Pfalz gestern gings mit den Bodenverhältnissen übrigens. Das nasse Laub ist zwar etwas tricky, dh man kann nicht ganz so schnell fahren, aber richtig tief matschig ist es in der Pfalz nicht. Leider hats ab 10 Uhr durchgängig geregnet.


----------



## Scheissenduro (14. November 2013)

Heyhey,

bin frisch zum WS nach Karlsruhe gezogen und kenne noch keinen einzigen Trail  ist ja klar, dass das auf gar keinen Fall so bleiben kann 
Darum, hat schon jemand Pläne fürs Wochenende mit seiner Truppe unterwegs zu sein und Lust noch wen mitzunehmen? 

Greets Tom


----------



## Rasender Robert (16. November 2013)

Hallo,

Da auf den Schwarzwaldgipfeln bereits Schnee liegt, werden Martin und ich morgen die etwas tiefer gelegenen Trails dort in Angriff nehmen. Matschig wird es bestimmt, aber der Schnee sollte sich in Grenzen halten:

08:06 mit der S31 nach Forbach - Schwarzenbachtalsperre - Trail zurück nach Forbach - Schwarzwaldhochstraße - Bühlertal - Bühlerstein - Trail nach Bühl

Insgesamt sind das ca. 45-50km mit 1300hm.

Viele Grüße

Robert


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. November 2013)

So als Vorwarnung.
Am Sonntag scheint es mal wieder trocken zu sein.
Jedenfalls scheint es darauf hinaus zu laufen, dass der große Regen am Samstag durch ist.
Ich wollte deswegen am Sonntag um 10:xx in KA starten und mal wieder den Standard in Maikammer machen.
Wird bei <<10°C wohl nur die ~1000hm Variante, aber besser als nix und vllt. ändert sich da meine Meinung ja noch.
Falls es sich jemand schon in den Kalender machen will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nf805 (20. November 2013)

Ich sage mal mit Vorbehalt zu, die Temperatur ist bei mir für die Lunge schon grenzwertig aber den roten Punkt würde ich mit dem neuen Bike halt mal gern testen (und ich vermute, Lena auch  )


----------



## Jan89 (20. November 2013)

Hi 
bin auch unter Vorbehalt dabei
was hast du vor zu fahren? 

Gruß Jan


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (20. November 2013)

Hi Holger,

ich bin auch unter Vorbehalt dabei.
Gibt es schon genauere Pläne welche Tour?

Gruß

Gabba


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. November 2013)

Klassisch. Maikammer. Kalmit. Loog. Zigeuner. Kaltenbrunner. Mistschotter. Loog. Maikammer. Ob es irgendwo ne extra Runde gibt hängt dann von der Lust ab. Und ob es 9:34 oder 10:34 los geht entscheiden wir auch am Freitag. Prinzipiell ist mir vieles recht.


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (21. November 2013)

Also von Regierung daheim habe ich grünes Licht, also Ausgang bekommen, wäre also dann dabei. Hoffe mal das Wetter hält dann auch dementsprechend.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. November 2013)

So, das Wetter hält.

Was fest steht: 10:50 am Parkplatz in Maikammer, also eigentlich der 9:34 Zug.

Ich habe allerdings eine Mitfahrgelegenheit mit dem Auto.

 @Gabba_Gandalf, könntest du vllt. den @Jan89 passend mitnehmen? Du bist doch selber mit dem Auto unterwegs?

Dann weiß ich noch das die Maertensbrüder morgen auch wollen, aber einen Zug früher fahren und hinten vllt. auch noch was dran hängen. Aber da kommt gleich der Post von Martin.

Wer sich dann wo dranhängt ist mir egal.  Wir werden schon alle unseren Spaß haben.


----------



## Maddin92 (23. November 2013)

Wie angekündigt fahren Robert und ich schon einen Zug früher um 8:34 Uhr, um vorher noch einmal zügig die Kalmit zu fahren. 
Die Anderen holen wir dann spätestens oben wieder ein.


----------



## Jan89 (23. November 2013)

Alles klar dann fahre ich mit dem Zug um 9:34 

wenn was dazwischen kommt melde ich mich nochmal 
bis dann


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. November 2013)

Oder du kannst mit dem Gabba mitfahren, das sollte ja hin zu kriegen sein.


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (23. November 2013)

Danke Holger für die Planung.

Wie du schon korrekt gesagt hast fahre ich selber mit dem Auto, also eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Karlsruhe ist natürlich möglich. Jan also einfach bescheid sagen wenn mitfahren willst.

Nur bin ich körperlich (Probleme an der Hand) leicht angeschlagen, daher bitte etwas Rücksicht auf mich nehmen, danke. Hoffe das stört keinen 
 @Martin: Respekt was ihr morgen vorhabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan89 (23. November 2013)

Gabba_Gandalf schrieb:


> Danke Holger für die Planung.
> 
> Wie du schon korrekt gesagt hast fahre ich selber mit dem Auto, also eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Karlsruhe ist natürlich möglich. Jan also einfach bescheid sagen wenn mitfahren willst.
> 
> ...



Hi Gabba_Gandalf 

wann und wo würdest du denn morgen losfahren? 

Gruß Jan


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (23. November 2013)

Jan89 schrieb:


> Hi Gabba_Gandalf
> 
> wann und wo würdest du denn morgen losfahren?
> 
> Gruß Jan



Komme aus Pfinztal, würde dort um ca 9:30 losfahren. Wäre dann ungefähr 9:50 am HBF in KA (HBF hinten, beim Busbahnhof).

Wenn ich dich aber wo anders aufgabeln soll oder für dich besser wäre, musst nur sagen wo.


----------



## matou (26. November 2013)

Hi,
weiß jemand von Euch wer in Karlsruhe oder Umgebung Service für Rockshox macht?

Danke & Gruß


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. November 2013)

Wer auch immer es tut. Ich kann dir den Andy Fuß von gabelprofi.de empfehlen.
http://www.gabelprofi.de/SRAM-Service-Point/


----------



## Rasender Robert (26. November 2013)

Hallo,

Martin und ich werden morgen mal wieder eine Mittwochs-Feierabendrunde am Wattkopf fahren. Start ist um 19:00 an der WWB bzw. 19:15 an der Hedwigsquelle.

Robert


----------



## matou (26. November 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Wer auch immer es tut. Ich kann dir den Andy Fuß von gabelprofi.de empfehlen.
> http://www.gabelprofi.de/SRAM-Service-Point/



Danke Dir!
Hab sie mal angeschrieben.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. November 2013)

Ich habe da nie einen Service machen lassen, aber Anrufe und Mails zum Thema Ersatzteile usw. wurden spitze beantwortet und Tipps gegeben. Und meinen neuen 2014er Vivid habe ich zu einem Spotpreis bekommen, obwohl er im Shop nicht lieferbar war und viel teurer. Und er hat sich einmal für einen Austausch eines auseinander gefallenen X9 bei SportImport stark gemacht. Kam ein X0G2 für Umme retour.

Seither empfehle ich den immer gerne.


----------



## Eike. (29. November 2013)

---


----------



## Maddin92 (3. Dezember 2013)

Morgen fahren Robert und ich wieder einen Nightride. Start ist um 19:00 Uhr an der Wasserwerkbrücke bzw 19:15 an der Quelle.

Wer kommt mit?

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasender Robert (7. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

morgen fahren Martin und ich eine Wattkopf-Runde. Start ist um 10:00 an der Wasserwerkbrücke, wahrscheinlich sind wir bis 13:00 wieder zurück in Karlsruhe.

Robert


----------



## overkill_KA (8. Dezember 2013)

Wegen neuem Winterprojekt abzugeben:

Radon Slide ED 2012 Framset in sehr gutem Zustand
- Rahmen
- FOX RP23 BV DÃ¤mpfer
- Acros AH 15 Steuersatz
- Syntace Steckachse

*649â¬ Abholung in Karlsruhe*

Bei Interesse mit passender Rock Shox Lyrik 2 Step (+300â¬)

Auch im Bikemarkt:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/285150-radon-slide-ed-2012-rahmen-mit-fox-rp23bv-und-zubehor


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. Januar 2014)

Ein Gutes Neues allen Trailsüchtigen. 

Jan-Hendrik, habe ich dich gerade in der Oststadt im Neff gesehen? Ohne Rasters?


----------



## shield (6. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich war gestern zwischen Ettlingen und Spessart unterwegs. Hat mir jemand dort einen Tip für einen tollen Trail von Spessart nach Ettlingen runter? Hab leider nichts ausser Schotterpisten gefunden....


----------



## overkill_KA (6. Januar 2014)

Mir ist die Abfahrt vom Energy Race bekannt, die ist aber mehr schnell als technisch. Ansonsten gibts laut Hikebikemap noch den ein oder anderen Pfad, den man aber auch erstmal finden muss: klick

Wenn jemand mehr Infos hat wäre ich bei einer Tour dabei.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. Januar 2014)

Es gab mal den Toter-Mann-Trail. Der war aber das letzt mal als ich dort war, nicht mehr komplett fahrbar, weil die Forsternte da vorbei gekommen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (6. Januar 2014)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Es gab mal den Toter-Mann-Trail. Der war aber das letzt mal als ich dort war, nicht mehr komplett fahrbar, weil die Forsternte da vorbei gekommen ist.



Wann war das? Also wir den Toter-Mann-Trail letztens gefahren sind war er noch komplett fahrbar.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. Januar 2014)

Ich glaub im Sommer irgendwann. Der Trail bis zum Toten Mann war OK, nur danach bin ich in den Fahrrillen der Waldmaschinen stecken geblieben.


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (7. Januar 2014)

ok komisch, also wir sind letzen Jahres wöchentlich (das letzte mal im Ende November) den Toten Mann gefahren und das ging immer sehr gut. Jedoch würde ich nicht ohne Brille fahren, das blöde Gebübsch ist schon teilweis gefährlich ^^


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht hat ich den Trail der vom TM weitergeht, nur nicht gefunden im Dunklen.


----------



## vitaminc (7. Januar 2014)

Der TM endet ja immer wieder auf nem Stück Forstweg, man muss dann einfach wieder Stückchen dem Forstweg links / bergauf folgen um rechts den Zugang zum weiteren Trailabschnitt zu finden.

Bin im Sommer/Herbst auch 3-4mal dort gewesen, konnte man gut durchheizen, auch wenn die Sträucher hier & da schon etwas nervten.


----------



## shield (7. Januar 2014)

das hört sich schonmal fein an (vitaminc - du hast ne nachricht von mir bekommen)


finde ich den trail alleine oder sollte ich mal mit jemandem mitfahren?


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (7. Januar 2014)

@shield: Ja findet man auch alleine, einfach wie gesagt bei den Forstwegen immer paar Meter nach links fahren und dann geht es immer wieder Rechts rein


----------



## shield (7. Januar 2014)

okay ich schau mir das mal an, nehm dann vielleicht sogar die kamera mit und mach im nachbar-thread n paar bilder rein.
bin gespannt.

edith: das einzige was mich jetzt noch wundert - auf strava gibt es sogar ein segment "toter mann" und auf youtube auch n video. scheint "relativ" lange zu sein. auf den karten unterscheiden sich die trails....


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (7. Januar 2014)

Es sind zwar immer Teilstrecken, aber im ganzen ist es schon "relativ" lang. Leider verliert man im ersten Teil, also bis zur Toten Mann Statur die meisten HM und danach geht es eher flach, aber dennoch zügig mit vielen Steinen und Wurzeln weiter.

Wann willst denn die Strecke fahren? evtl würde ich dann auch mitkommen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. Januar 2014)

Ne latte KA-ler (so grob) war mal wieder in La Palma. Vielleicht habt ihr Spaß daran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddin92 (7. Januar 2014)

Wenn wir schon bei Spaß sind...
Robert und ich fahren morgen wieder eine Feierabendrunde. Start wie immer 19 Uhr Wasserwerkbrücke bzw. 15 min später an der Quelle.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. Januar 2014)

Schade. Wetter ist ertragbar, aber ich bin Morgen wohl verplant.


----------



## shield (7. Januar 2014)

Gabba_Gandalf schrieb:


> Es sind zwar immer Teilstrecken, aber im ganzen ist es schon "relativ" lang. Leider verliert man im ersten Teil, also bis zur Toten Mann Statur die meisten HM und danach geht es eher flach, aber dennoch zügig mit vielen Steinen und Wurzeln weiter.
> 
> Wann willst denn die Strecke fahren? evtl würde ich dann auch mitkommen.



ich bin mal gespannt ob ich den toten mann überhaupt finde.
da die strecke relativ flach ist, wär ich sowieso mit meinem 29" flitzer hingefahren. ich denke ich werd mich am donnerstag auf die reise begeben. morgen reichts mir nicht mehr.


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (7. Januar 2014)

ich nehme an das du tagsüber fährst und nicht abends richtig? Also der Tote Man ist auf der rechten Seite des Trails falls du ihn suchst.

@Prof. Dr. YoMan : Schöner Bilder, wird man total neidisch.


----------



## shield (8. Januar 2014)

jop ich werd tagsüber fahren gehen....


----------



## Rasender Robert (8. Januar 2014)

Wegen des guten Wetters fahren wir schon heute nachmittag. Am Abend ist also keine Feierabendrunde.


----------



## overkill_KA (9. Januar 2014)

An diejenige, die heute gefahren sind: Ist der Tote Mann Trail im mittleren Bereich immer noch zugewuchtert? Falls ja darf man eigentlich die Äste und Dornen die auf den Weg ragen entfernen? Habe mir da im Sommer schon ein Trikot zerrissen.


----------



## Lockenghost (10. Januar 2014)

Wie siehts denn am Wochenende mit Pfalz aus? Samstag solls etwas Regen geben, Sonntag ganz annehmbar, wenn man mal die Holger-inkompatiblen Temperaturen ignoriert


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. Januar 2014)

Also die HDler sind vllt. am Sonntag in der Pfalz am Start. Was und wie genau ist wohl noch nicht ganz klar. Ich gedenke mich dort trotz bekloppten Temperaturen dran zu hängen. So der Plan aktuell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (10. Januar 2014)

Also SO war ich auch wieder bei einer Runde dabei


----------



## Lockenghost (11. Januar 2014)

Gibts schon was genaueres?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. Januar 2014)

Die HDler Treffen sich um11 an der Leibnizschule in NW. Ich komme sofern ich mit gehe mit einer Automitfahrgelegenheit mit. Entscheide Morgen früh was mein Körper sagt. 

Die Maertens wollen vielleicht auch los. Vielleicht trommelt Ihr euch entweder selber zusammen oder seid um 11 dort und hängt euch dran. 

Sorry fürs Chaos, bin unterwegs und wohl nicht ganz gesund. :/


----------



## Rasender Robert (11. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

wir werden morgen die seltene Gelegenheit nutzen, im Januar auf die Hornisgrinde zu fahren. Abfahrt ist 09:09 mit dem Zug nach Bühl, dann geht es über den Hochkopf zur Hornisgrinde und mit einem kleinen Kringel runter nach Lauf. Das sollten ca. 1200hm auf 45km sein.

@Lockenghost: Du kannst gerne bei uns mitkommen. Allerdings solltest du davon ausgehen, dass das Rad danach reif für eine Wäsche ist.

Robert


----------



## Lockenghost (11. Januar 2014)

@Rasender Robert: ich nehme an, dass "wir" Martin und du heißt? Dann hoffe ich, dass mein Trainingsstand reicht, um mit euch mit zu kommen. Um den Matsch mache ich mir da weniger Sorgen... 8:55 unter der Anzeige?


----------



## Rasender Robert (11. Januar 2014)

Ja, das "wir" steht für Martin und mich. 08:55 unter der Anzeigetafel passt. Bis morgen! 

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (12. Januar 2014)

Hi zusammen,

sry das ich mich erst jetzt melde. Bei mir hat es heute leider doch nicht geklappt, war gestern einfach zu lange der Abend ^^. Bin daher erst sehr spät heute morgen aufgestanden, da wart ihr alle schon weg. War dennoch nicht untätig und war in HD den Königsstuhl rocken. Hoffe ihr hattet dennoch auch eine schöne Ausfahrt und auf eine baldige gemeinsame Tour.


----------



## traildrums (16. Januar 2014)

Hi,
suche Mitfahrer für einem Pfalztag am Wochenede(Samstag oder Sonntag). Wäre super wenn jemand Lust hat mitzufahren bzw. sich auch auskennt und mir die Trails der Gegend zeigen kann. Gruß Johny


----------



## nf805 (16. Januar 2014)

Servus,

wir (Lena, Ben, David und ich) fahren evtl. am WE eine Runde in der Pfalz (Kalmit und/oder Weinbiet). 
Ob Samstag oder Sonntag wollten wir dann morgen abend je nach Wetterbericht entscheiden. Kannst Dich gern dranhängen, falls wir fahren und das dann zeitlich für Dich passt.
Hast Du ein Auto oder bist Du auf Zug angewiesen?

Grüße
Christian


----------



## traildrums (16. Januar 2014)

Bin auf den Zugang angewiesen. Es macht mir aber nichts früh zu starten, dass wir uns dann dort treffen können wenn ihr mit dem Auto fahrt.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (16. Januar 2014)

Nachdem ich letzte Woche noch gekränkelt hab könnt ich mir dieses mal vorstellen mit zu kommen. Wenn Ben mit dabei ist, sind die Autoplätze voll, oder?


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (16. Januar 2014)

Also ich würde, abhängig vom Tag, auch mitfahren. Ich würde dann auch mit Zug fahren, könnte aber auch mit dem Auto fahren.

Hoffe ihr habt dann Geduld einen alten Mann mitzunehmen ^^


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (16. Januar 2014)

Alt, ich lach micht tot!


----------



## traildrums (16. Januar 2014)

Ja das hört sich ja super an  hätte gar nicht gedacht, dass so viele mitfahren aber umso besser 
Samstag soll 1-2 grad wärmer sein als sonntag aber das dürfte kaum merkbar sein. Ich richte mich terminlich nach euch.


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (16. Januar 2014)

Holger, jeder ist so alt wie er sich fühlt und nach Weihnachten und 2 KG mehr fühl ich mich total alt und schlapp ^^.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (16. Januar 2014)

Armes Hascherl! Dann nehmen wir halt einfach alle brav Rücksicht auf uns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lena805 (16. Januar 2014)

Wenn das Wetter an beiden Tagen ähnlich ist, sollten wir Samstag fahren. Da ist das Wandereraufkommen kleiner.


----------



## nf805 (16. Januar 2014)

Hm ... ich war wohl etwas voreilig, da ich eine Nachricht vom Ben falsch interpretiert habe. Die wollen gar nicht radfahren, sondern saufen gehen 

Ich muss das erst nochmal klären


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (16. Januar 2014)

Na Radfahren und Bier trinken ist doch fast das gleiche 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## faulwurf (17. Januar 2014)

könnte mir bitte jmd erklären wo der einstieg zum o.g. "toten mann" trail liegt. bin auf meiner suche nicht fündig geworden :/


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (17. Januar 2014)

Also ich kann es dir leider nicht genau beschreiben, da ich mich vor Ort nicht auskenne. 

Aber ich habe damals nach folgender Tour den Toten Mann Trail gefunden:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.54383.html


----------



## /dev/random (17. Januar 2014)

faulwurf schrieb:


> könnte mir bitte jmd erklären wo der einstieg zum o.g. "toten mann" trail liegt. bin auf meiner suche nicht fündig geworden :/


Der Tote Mann ist vom Schwarzwaldverein ausgeschildert; das sollte eigentlich nicht zu übersehen sein


----------



## beetle (17. Januar 2014)

Wenn ihr am Sa. fahren geht, komm ich vielleicht auch. Sonntag geht bei mir auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. Januar 2014)

Ich bin auch für Morgen


----------



## beetle (17. Januar 2014)

Wann soll denn ca. Abfahrt sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## traildrums (17. Januar 2014)

Samstag hört sich gut an. Startzeit je früher desto besser.


----------



## nf805 (17. Januar 2014)

Ich klink mich aus der Planung aus, da es bei uns sehr unsicher ist und wir einfach morgen spontan dazu kommen oder halt nicht.
Sorry,

Christian


----------



## traildrums (17. Januar 2014)

Ich kenn mich zwar nicht so super aus aber versuche das jetzt trotzdem mal mit der Planung. 
Ich denke, es ist sinnvoll mit dem Zug bis Maikammer-Kirrweiler zu fahren. Eine Regionalbahn kommt dort um 9:37 an. das ist einigermaßen im Rahmen für alle Langschläfer. Ich würde erst ab Karlsruhe-Mühlburg einsteigen. Wer ab dem Hbf einsteigt muss dort um 8:34 den Zug erwischen. Wie lange wir dann dort bleiben machen wir laune-abhängig.


----------



## traildrums (17. Januar 2014)

Achso und Wege kenn ich dort keinen einzigen. Hoffe da finden wir einen Mitfahrer der sich auskennt


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. Januar 2014)

Also 8:34 Hbf scheidet bei mir aus, das ist mir zu früh. 9:34 wäre ok, aber da ich auch noch überhaupt keinen Plan habe was passiert keine Rücksicht auf mich nehmen. Wege würde ich dann kennen.


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (17. Januar 2014)

Also 8:34 Uhr finde ich auch sehr früh. Ich schau mal ob sich ne Gruppe vielleicht etwas später findet. Falls nicht würde ich mich eventuell auch durchringen um 8:34 Uhr zu fahren. Schauen wir mal was der rest so macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## traildrums (17. Januar 2014)

Dann lassen wir 8:34 sein und treffen uns alle um 9:34. ist auch in Ordnung. 

9:34 am Hbf Karlsruhe ist jetzt also angesagt!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. Januar 2014)

So, ich bin auch raus. Bin mit der Autofahrerfraktion wo anders unterwegs. Have fun!


----------



## traildrums (17. Januar 2014)

Wer wäre denn überhaupt noch dabei?


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (18. Januar 2014)

Bei mir ist heute leider etwas kurzfristig dazwischen gekommen. Ich kann daher heute leider nicht. Ich würde morgen dann ne runde in der Pfalz machen. Vielleicht will sich ja jemand anschliesssn.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. Januar 2014)

@traildrums: das lief jetzt ja mächtig dumm für dich. Sorry das du jetzt alleine da stehst. 

Wenn du ein paar € für das Ticket ausgeben magst. Je ein Übergangsticket hin und zurück falls du sowas wie ein Studiticket hast. Fahr ab 9:34 oder auch 10:07 (dann aber flott) bis nach Neustadt und fahr dann mit dem Rad bis zu den Parkplätzen am Sportplatz/Schwimmbad. Dort ist Treff um 11 von mir mit ein paar anderen. Kannst dich da ranhängen. Zurück wird vielleicht ein Autoplatz über sein. Schick mir falls du mit willst ne Forumsmessage mit deiner Handynummer und am besten noch Emailadresse. Hast ja sicher ein Smartphone. Dann finden wir schon zusammen.


----------



## traildrums (18. Januar 2014)

Hat gepasst. War den ganzen Tag in Nähe Maikammer und hab dort ein paar Leute kennengelernt


----------



## Bradikinin (23. Januar 2014)

shield schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich war gestern zwischen Ettlingen und Spessart unterwegs. Hat mir jemand dort einen Tip für einen tollen Trail von Spessart nach Ettlingen runter? Hab leider nichts ausser Schotterpisten gefunden....




Fahr doch wenn du einmal in Spessart bis noch Richtung Vökersbach (Carl Schopf Hütte) und von da noch ein kleines Stück weiter. Dort gibt es den "Pfad" (ist der alte Postweg) nach Malsch runter - der lohnt. Malsch bis Ettlingen am Waldsaum zurück ist ja nicht all zu weit. Kennst den?


----------



## Bradikinin (23. Januar 2014)

Ach so und der TM Trail ist auch komplett fahrbar nur etwas verschlammt im unteren Bereich, aber weit nicht so sehr wie die WattkopfTrails...


----------



## AlexMC (23. Januar 2014)

Ja Pfad ist nett, aber irgendwie sollte man hier keine Trails offen posten und so


----------



## Bradikinin (23. Januar 2014)

Dann nehm ichs halt wieder raus - wollte nur nett sein... Wenn nicht all zu viel Betrieb dort ist, ist es eh netter  Aber verrat mir was man dann in einem Singletrail thread posten sollte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (23. Januar 2014)

War ja gar nicht böse gemeint, daher ja auch der "groß-grins"-Smiley...
Ich meinte es halt so in Erinnerung zu haben, dass hier der Allgemeinkonsens ist, keine Trails <2m aus BW direkt zu publizieren, bestenfalls kryptische Hinweise sind genehm  (oder halt PN)


----------



## Bradikinin (23. Januar 2014)

Okok, ich dachte halt das in Zeiten von Strava oder diversen anderen tools mittlerweile eh bekannt ist wo die interessanten trails sind - Alternativ gibt es ja auch Wanderkarten. Auch  gehe ich davon aus, dass er sein bike die Trails <2m runter schieben wird, so wie wir das alle machen.


----------



## shield (23. Januar 2014)

also ich melde mich auch mal wieder. danke für den tipp - ich habs noch rechtzeitig gesehen. wir demnächst beides gefahren. bin mal gespannt.

allerdings hab ich gerade sehr viel mehr um die ohren als gedacht. dass ich sehr wenig zum fahren komme.


----------



## Bradikinin (24. Januar 2014)

Schick eine PM falls du es nicht findest - bin fast jeden Tag hier oben unterwegs.


----------



## Rasender Robert (24. Januar 2014)

Hallo, 

Ich werde morgen mal wieder eine (Standard- ) Runde am Wattkopf fahren. Start ist um 13:30 an der Wasserwerkbrücke. Mitfahrer sind immer willkommen. 

Robert


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. Januar 2014)

Wie ist denn der boden?


----------



## Rasender Robert (25. Januar 2014)

Keine Ahnung, ich war selbst schon seit längerem nicht mehr am Wattkopf. Ich schätze mal, dass wie so häufig die breiten Wege matschiger sind als die Trails.


----------



## shield (25. Januar 2014)

also falls das noch zählt: ich war die letzten 2 wochen immer mal wieder am wattkopf. ich weiss ncih wo ihr genau fahren geht, aber der boden ist auf trails etwas seifig. ansonsten in den bekannten rinnen sehr matschig. forstwege sind feucht.


----------



## Rasender Robert (25. Januar 2014)

Update zu den Bodenverhältnissen: Insgesamt war es besser, als ich erwartet habe. Da zur Zeit recht viele Leute zum Holz holen mit dem Auto im Wald sind, sind die breiten Wege stellenweise sehr matschig. Auf den Trails war der Boden zwar tief, aber es kam relativ wenig Dreck nach oben geflogen. Teilweise war es aber ziemlich schmierig / rutschig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasender Robert (28. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

ich werde morgen abend eine Feierabendrunde am Wattkopf fahren. Startzeit 18:30 an der WWB, Strecke wie immer. Wer kommt mit?

Robert


----------



## shield (28. Januar 2014)

@Rasender Robert 

strecke wie immer heisst: wattkopf oder edelberg (3-5x  hatte ich mal iwo gelesen) hoch? wo gehts runter?


----------



## Rasender Robert (29. Januar 2014)

@shield: Meistens sind es 3-4 mal hoch und wieder runter, normalerweise sind die beiden Trails am Bismarckturm sowie SMDH und/oder Eisdiele dabei.


----------



## Thebike69 (29. Januar 2014)

SMDH,Eisdiele und Edelberg wo ist denn das? Fahre noch nicht lange in BW MTB.


----------



## Rasender Robert (29. Januar 2014)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> SMDH,Eisdiele und Edelberg wo ist denn das? Fahre noch nicht lange in BW MTB.


Der Edelberg bzw. Wattkopf ist ein Berg bei Ettlingen, d.h. er ist von Karlsruhe aus mit dem Rad zu erreichen und dadurch gut für kurze Feierabendrunde geeignet. Die anderen Namen stehen für Trails dort, die ich dir gerne auf einer Tour zeigen kann. 

Der Treffpunkt für unsere Touren ab Karlsruhe ist normalerweise die Wasserwerkbrücke (WWB).


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. Januar 2014)

Hier sollten keine Trails gelistet werden.

Deshalb fahr einfach mal mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (29. Januar 2014)

Super und danke für die Einladung. Habt ihr einen festen Termin? Ich könnte ab 15.15 Uhr Mo.Mi.Fr..


----------



## Rasender Robert (29. Januar 2014)

Der ursprünglich mal vereinbarte Termin ist Mittwoch abends (siehe Ankündigung für heute abend ein paar Posts weiter oben). Allerdings ist das aufgrund geringer Beteiligung in diesem Winter ein wenig eingeschlafen. 

Trotzdem würde ich gerne heute abend eine Runde fahren, Start ist um 18:30 an der Wasserwerkbrücke. Wenn du Trail - geeignete Beleuchtung hast und fahrtechnisch sicher unterwegs bist, kannst du gerne direkt mitkommen. Ansonsten einfach regelmäßig hier mitlesen und wenn es passt mitfahren. 

Robert


----------



## Thebike69 (29. Januar 2014)

Lampentechnisch muß ich noch auf Post von China warten. Nächste Woche wäre ich dann mit am Start;-)!!!!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (29. Januar 2014)

Wie du schon mit bekommen hast, passt dieses Jahr Mittwoch bei mir nicht. Bis jetzt nicht wirklich schlimm, da ich eh wenig Motivation habe, aber ein anderer Tag wäre mit schon lieb demnächst, falls der Winter weg bleibt.


----------



## Thebike69 (29. Januar 2014)

Habe am Freitag 31ten frei. Hat jemand Lust zwischen 11-13.00Uhr ne Tour zu machen?
Gruß
Mike


----------



## Rasender Robert (29. Januar 2014)

shield schrieb:


> @Rasender Robert
> 
> strecke wie immer heisst: wattkopf oder edelberg (3-5x  hatte ich mal iwo gelesen) hoch? wo gehts runter?



War ist das eigentlich eine Interessensbekundung, heute abend mitzufahren, oder ging es dir nur um die Strecke? 

Sollte sich nämlich bis 17:30 keiner verbindlich melden, werde ich nicht fahren.


----------



## shield (29. Januar 2014)

mich hat es nur generell interessiert ob ich überhaupt mitkommen würde - rein von der kondition.

ab nächster woche hab ich wieder zeit und würde mal mitkommen.
lichter hab ich natürlich eher nur schlechte.
eine 5er LED für den kopf und ein knog frog set fürs bike.


----------



## Thebike69 (30. Januar 2014)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Habe am Freitag 31ten frei. Hat jemand Lust zwischen 11-13.00Uhr ne Tour zu machen?
> Gruß
> Mike



Und jemand Zeit,morgen?


----------



## Thebike69 (30. Januar 2014)

Also alleine morgen,heul:-(!!!


----------



## Rasender Robert (31. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

für Kurzentschlossene und Frühaufsteher: Morgen um 08:09 mit dem Zug nach Baden-Baden und über ein paar Berge in Richtung Bühl. Grob geschätzt sind das 50km / 1000hm, sodass wir vor dem für den Nachmittag angekündigten Regen wieder im Zug sitzen.

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddin92 (4. Februar 2014)

Da morgen das Wetter etwas bescheidener wird, fahren Robert und ich heute schon nen Nightride. 
Abfahrt ist 18:30 Uhr an der WWB. Strecke wie immer. 
Gruß Martin


----------



## Thebike69 (4. Februar 2014)

Immer noch kein licht:-(


----------



## Isa98 (5. Februar 2014)

Wer fährt denn von euch DH in Karlsruhe und Umgebung?


----------



## Thebike69 (7. Februar 2014)

Hi Isa98, ich fahre wenn ich in der nähe des Hedwigshof`s bin schon 2x die Downhillstrecke dort runder.
Geht Heute zwischen 12-13.00 Uhr jemand Biken?


----------



## shield (7. Februar 2014)

@Thebike69 
ich bin am überlegen ob ich heute noch ne runde fahren gehe. vielleicht sieht man sich ja.


----------



## Thebike69 (7. Februar 2014)

Wo und wann würdest du starten?


----------



## shield (7. Februar 2014)

hey sorry, das fällt heute flach, da ich flach liege. mich hats total gripal erwischt.


----------



## Thebike69 (7. Februar 2014)

Na denn mal Gute Besserung.
Nächste Woche vielleicht?!?!?

Ich kann werktags ab 15.30Uhr, Freitags ab 9.00Uhr;-)!!!!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Februar 2014)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Na denn mal Gute Besserung.
> Nächste Woche vielleicht?!?!?
> 
> Ich kann werktags ab 15.30Uhr, Freitags ab 9.00Uhr;-)!!!!!



Du arbeitest im KIT, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (7. Februar 2014)

Wenn ja - you are not alone!


----------



## Thebike69 (7. Februar 2014)

Ne ist ein anderer Laden;-)


----------



## overkill_KA (7. Februar 2014)

Hat jemand aus der Umgebung von Ettlingen einen Schlüssel zur Demontage von älteren Tretlagern? Die Kurbel habe ich schon mit dem passenden Schlüssel entfernt.

PS: neuer Aufbau steht - bin auch wieder unterwegs


----------



## shield (8. Februar 2014)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Na denn mal Gute Besserung.
> Nächste Woche vielleicht?!?!?
> 
> Ich kann werktags ab 15.30Uhr, Freitags ab 9.00Uhr;-)!!!!!



danke danke, ich schreib dir mal im laufe der kommenden woche. ich hab grad vorlesungsfrei und genug anderes zu tun, aber radfahren sollte nicht flach fallen.



overkill_KA schrieb:


> Hat jemand aus der Umgebung von Ettlingen einen Schlüssel zur Demontage von älteren Tretlagern? Die Kurbel habe ich schon mit dem passenden Schlüssel entfernt.
> 
> PS: neuer Aufbau steht - bin auch wieder unterwegs


ich würde sagen: großer gabelschlüssel oder engländer ganz vorsichtig ansetzen!


----------



## overkill_KA (8. Februar 2014)

shield schrieb:


> danke danke, ich schreib dir mal im laufe der kommenden woche. ich hab grad vorlesungsfrei und genug anderes zu tun, aber radfahren sollte nicht flach fallen.
> 
> 
> ich würde sagen: großer gabelschlüssel oder engländer ganz vorsichtig ansetzen!



Habe ich mir auch schon gedacht. Ist allerdings sehr groß und nicht in meiner Werkstatt vorhanden. Versuche nachher eventuell mal mit einer Kombizange ran zu gehen, wenn keiner ein passendes Werkzeug hat.


----------



## shield (8. Februar 2014)

und wenn nciht würde ich dir vorschlagen: only-highend in der oststadt. der hat heute bis 20 uhr offen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (8. Februar 2014)

Ich wohne in der Weststadt und habe mir als genug Werkzeug (denk ich). Wenn's nix wird meldest dich nochmal.


----------



## overkill_KA (8. Februar 2014)

Danke für die tipps und Ratschläge.
Bin leidenschaftlicher Schraube und erledige so gut wie alles selbst. Deshalb möchte ungern in einen Shop gehen.

@TheBike: auch für ältere Räder? Fürs MTB habe ich auch so gut wie alles, bloß das Rad ist schätzungsweise 30 Jahre alt.

Z.B. habe ich noch ein Bild von der Kassette angehängt. Der "normale" Zahnkranzabzieher von Shimano passt da nicht.
Schaltung ist eine Shimano Positron FH


----------



## Stricherjunge (8. Februar 2014)

Das wird ein Schraubkranz sein. Der Abzieher dafür ist minimal anders als der normale. Ich hätte hier einen rumliegen. Sprüh schonmal Caramba oder sowas drauf, die Schraubkränze sitzen teilweise echt fest.


----------



## overkill_KA (8. Februar 2014)

Stricherjunge schrieb:


> Das wird ein Schraubkranz sein. Der Abzieher dafür ist minimal anders als der normale. Ich hätte hier einen rumliegen. Sprüh schonmal Caramba oder sowas drauf, die Schraubkränze sitzen teilweise echt fest.



Genau der muss nur minimal kleiner sein. Hab schön Kriechöl draufgesprüht. Warte noch ab was thebike sagt, werde dann eventuell noch einmal auf dich zurück kommen.


----------



## Thebike69 (9. Februar 2014)

Habe ein Bismarck, Dürrkopp, Diplomat Elite, Panier und ein Dabera Rad. Denk schon das meine Abzieher passen;-)


----------



## overkill_KA (9. Februar 2014)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Habe ein Bismarck, Dürrkopp, Diplomat Elite, Panier und ein Dabera Rad. Denk schon das meine Abzieher passen;-)



Ok näheres dann per PN


----------



## Thebike69 (9. Februar 2014)

Würde morgen zwischen 12-13.00 Uhr ne Tour starten. 
Jemand Zeit?


----------



## Rasender Robert (11. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

ich werde morgen eine Feierabendrunde fahren. Start 18:30 an der Wasserwerkbrücke, Strecke wie immer. Hat jemand Zeit und Lust, mitzukommen?

Robert


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. Februar 2014)

Ab nächsten Mittwoch hab ich da wieder Zeit, da sollte man mal die Saison los laufen lassen.


----------



## gurkentruppe (13. Februar 2014)

moin zusammen,
bin neu hier in Karlsruhe und wollte mal die Umgebung mit meinem enduro erforschen, allerdings würde ich mich freuen wenn mir jemand ein paar trails um Karlsruhe zeigen könnte  
gibt es denn hier 'nur' singletrails oder auch teilweise gemachte?! habe jetzt in einem anderen thread von der smdh gelesen, aber die scheint noch in der Planung zu sein?
mir ist zwar klar das man hier keine angaben machen sollte zu trails, aber näheres per pn wäre super!
leider habe ich keine Beleuchtung für den Abend, daher wäre es super wenn mir jemand bei Tageslicht etwas zeigen könnte! 

würde mich freuen wenn der ein oder andere ein paar tipps hätte oder sogar lust hat mir etwas zu zeigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (15. Februar 2014)

@gurkentruppe 
Erstmal Herzlich Willkommen. Du hast vorab alels richtig gemacht und dich direkt im passenden Foren gemeldet. Wie du sicherlich schon gesehen hast ist meistens Mittwoch Abends eine Nightride angesagt. Außerdem werden hier auch oft Tripps in und um Karlsruhe sowie Touren in der Pfalz geplant. Bleib also einfach aktiv im Forum und dann werden sich sicherlich schon einige Touren finden wo du die neue Umgebung noch kennen lernen kannst.

Sollte ich kurzfristig auch mal wieder ne Tour am WE machen dann sage ich Bescheid dann kannst dich gern anschließen. Wir fahren dann immer in Ettlingen den Wattkopf und den Toten Mann.

Gruß

Gabba


----------



## Thebike69 (17. Februar 2014)

Geht Heute jemand Biken? Hätte ab 14.00 Uhr Zeit;-)!!!!


----------



## Thebike69 (17. Februar 2014)

Super Wetter;-)!!!
Wer geht Biken????


----------



## shield (18. Februar 2014)

jede woche totto lotto.

ich geh morgen ne runde fahren. vielleicht sieht man sich ja.


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (18. Februar 2014)

Rettet die Wälder - esst mehr Biber

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## overkill_KA (18. Februar 2014)

Sowas ist ganzschön albern, wenn "nebenan" versucht wird eine legale Strecke zu bauen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. Februar 2014)

Ihr seid ja echt so krasse Helden. Da gibt es nach jahrelangem Getue wohl bald was wirklich legales am Edelberg und Ihr grätscht mit dem Wildbau weiter rein.
Ich würde mich nicht wundern, falls der Forst/Stadt/etc. die Schnauze voll haben, den legalen Plan begraben und regelmäßig den Wildbau plätten und im Zweifel noch brav kontrollieren.
<Kopfschüttelnd>


----------



## shield (18. Februar 2014)

Tja, dann soll der Erbauer mal ganz schnell das Laub wieder zurück recheln und schauen dass er sich aus dem Staub macht. 

Ich war gestern auch noch an der "Eisdiele" dort wurde auch heftig gebaut, zumindest wurde dem mir bekannten Status sehr viel mehr dazu geschaufelt (und auch nötiges Material mit in den Wald gebracht).


----------



## Endurix (18. Februar 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurix (18. Februar 2014)

Der Gentleman SCHWEIGT und genießt!


----------



## overkill_KA (20. Februar 2014)

Ist heute jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Thebike69 (20. Februar 2014)

In 30min. bin ich am Start!!!


----------



## overkill_KA (21. Februar 2014)

Wenn ich jetzt aus dem Fenster schaue bin ich froh das ich gestern unterwegs war 
Zustand der Trails war durchaus in Ordnung.

Allerdings sind zur Zeit überall Forstarbeiten im Gange:
- Kreuzelberg Wanderweg Ettlingenweier Richtung Wanderhütte komplett gesperrt
- unterer Teil vom Toten Mann Trail ist etwas mitgenommen
- Graf-Rhena Weg zwischen Fischweier und Neurod sehr matschig und aufgewühlt durch Waldmaschinen

Ride on


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (21. Februar 2014)

Ne ernsthaft der untere Teil es TM ist gesperrt? Also am Sonntag konnten wir noch komplett durchfahren. Nur unten war es dann bissle matschig.


----------



## Thebike69 (21. Februar 2014)

Bin auch froh gestern den Tag genutzt zu haben. War richtig geil!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gurkentruppe (21. Februar 2014)

geht heute jemand irgendwo fahren und würde mich mitnehmen?


----------



## Eike. (21. Februar 2014)

Ich veranstalte am Sonntag in der Pfalz meinen persönlichen Saisonstart. Wird etwas Entspanntes (deutlich unter 1000hm) ab Maikammer. Los geht es vermutlich mit dem Zug um 9:34 Karlsruhe Hbf. Wer mitkommen möchte ist herzlich willkommen. Details kommen noch.


Alles weitere da: *So 23.02. Kleine Tour zum Saisonstart in der Pfalz*


----------



## overkill_KA (21. Februar 2014)

Gabba_Gandalf schrieb:


> Ne ernsthaft der untere Teil es TM ist gesperrt? Also am Sonntag konnten wir noch komplett durchfahren. Nur unten war es dann bissle matschig.



Sorry war etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt. Der Trail ist etwas durch die Waldarbeiten beeinträchtigt. Gesperrt war gestern nichts.


----------



## Rasender Robert (22. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

Martin und ich werden am Sonntag ebenfalls in die Pfalz fahren. Allerdings geht es schon eine Stunde früher los (08:34 ab KA Hbf). Wir planen drei Anstiege, also gut 1500hm. Falls jemandem die Tour vom Eike zu geruhsam ist, kann er gerne bei uns mitfahren.

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## overkill_KA (23. Februar 2014)

Bin heute wieder auf heimischen Trails unterwegs, wenn jemand Lust hat


----------



## Thebike69 (23. Februar 2014)

Hallo, hoffe ihr hattet alle nen schönen Bikertag. 
Was mich interessieren würde was kostet die Zugfahrt nach Maikammer hin und rück mit Bike?
Kann man irgendwo eure Routen von Heute einsehen?
Gruß
Mike


----------



## /dev/random (23. Februar 2014)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Was mich interessieren würde was kostet die Zugfahrt nach Maikammer hin und rück mit Bike?


Mit dem Regiosolo/-plus-Ticket kommt man gerade hin. Das kostet für eine Einzelperson 10,50€, für fünf Leut 18,00€ (Quelle).



			
				Thebike69 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man irgendwo eure Routen von Heute einsehen?


Auf einschlägigen Internetseiten finden sich die gängigen Touren. Ansonsten: Karte kaufen, und den schmalen Strichen nachfahren. Oder einfach mitfahren.


----------



## Thebike69 (24. Februar 2014)

Danke für die Info;-)!
Das nächste mal bin ich dann mal mit!!!
Sa. u So. morgen is halt nicht so die Zeit meiner Frau;-).
Wo genau am HBF KA trefft ihr euch?


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (24. Februar 2014)

Entschuldigt bitte das ich bei der Eröffnung leider auch nicht dabei sein konnte. Auch mir ging es wie "Thebike69", Frauchen wollte was anders machen und lies mich nicht daheim weg ^^.

Also wäre super wenn ihr nochmal Bescheid gebt, sobald ihr die nächste Tour plant, dann versuche ich dabei zu sein.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. Februar 2014)

Nur mal so nebenbei, wie wär's wenn ihr einfach mitgeht, falls es wirklich klappt und sonst halt einfach nicht?

Niemand ist euch böse, falls ihr nicht mit geht. Und wenn ihr mitgeht freut sich jeder darüber, denn es sind ja alles nette Leute.

Aber es ist schon fast belustigend von ein paar immer gleichen Leuten regelmäßig zu lesen "Jaaaa, ich komme mit!" und dann kurz vor Abfahrt doch ein "Achnee, es klappt doch nicht.". zu lesen. Oder aber gleich ein "Ich komm nicht mit!", das wär ein Spaß, wenn das jeder aus dem Forum machen würde. 

Natürlich gibt man "Bescheid", wenn es wieder los geht, und man nicht alleine Fahren will, was es sowieso fast jedes Wochenende sein wird.

So und das sich jetzt niemand auf den Slips getreten fühlt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddin92 (24. Februar 2014)

Und noch ein Hinweis an alle, die ankündigen, dass sie eine Runde fahren. 

Es gab ja in letzter Zeit viele posts, dass jemand fährt, aber zu schrieben "ich fahr heute ne runde" oder  "bin heute unterwegs, vielleicht sieht man sich" hilft niemanden. Wenn ihr Mitfahrer wollt, dann schriebt doch wann ihr wo fahrt und am besten noch wie lange. Ansonsten braucht ihr euch nicht wundern, wenn keiner antwortet. 

Wäre schön wenn so noch mehr Touren zustande kommen würden. 

Solltet ihr nicht wissen, wo ihr einen Treffpunkt festlegen sollt, dann schaut mal auf den letzten Seiten im thread oder auf der Karte, die glaube ich beim eike in der Signatur ist. 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. Februar 2014)

Und es gibt noch das hier, wobei ich niemanden kenne der es nutzt.

Da habe ich noch mehr Sorge mit der Haftungsproblematik, weil es noch mehr den Charakter einer offiziellen Ausschreibung zu einer Tour hat.


----------



## Eike. (24. Februar 2014)

Das LMB hab ich ein paar mal ausprobiert. Aber mehr Resonanz als direkt im Lokalforum hatte ich da auch nicht, und einen Eintrag im Forum brauche ich für die Infos und Absprache trotzdem. Ich denke mit einem Thread pro Tour (oder pro Wochenende) und Ankündigung im Sammelthread erreiche ich alle, die es interessiert. Vielleicht noch einen Sammelthread im Verabredungsforum für neuzugezogene die sich im forum nicht auskennen. Aber auf der anderen Seite leide ich bei meinen Touren in der Regel auch nicht unter akuter Einsamkeit, und muss auf biegen und brechen neue Leute rekrutieren


----------



## Maddin92 (24. Februar 2014)

Falls jemand bei dem guten Wetter morgen Zeit hat. Ich fahre eine Standard Wattkopf Runde. Abfahrt 14:00 Uhr an der Wasserwerkbrücke bzw 15 min später an der Quelle.

Gruß Martin


----------



## overkill_KA (24. Februar 2014)

Maddin92 schrieb:


> Und noch ein Hinweis an alle, die ankündigen, dass sie eine Runde fahren.
> 
> Es gab ja in letzter Zeit viele posts, dass jemand fährt, aber zu schrieben "ich fahr heute ne runde" oder  "bin heute unterwegs, vielleicht sieht man sich" hilft niemanden. Wenn ihr Mitfahrer wollt, dann schriebt doch wann ihr wo fahrt und am besten noch wie lange. Ansonsten braucht ihr euch nicht wundern, wenn keiner antwortet.
> 
> Wäre schön wenn so noch mehr Touren zustande kommen würden.



Fühle mich da irgendwie angesprochen, deshalb gebe ich meinen Senf mal dazu. Ich gestalte meine Posts immer relativ offen, da ich zZt Semesterferien habe und flexibel auf Mitfahrer reagieren kann. Bringt keinem was wenn ich schreibe ich fahre um 12Uhr und alle sind noch auf der Arbeit. 

Wenn also mal wieder ein Post von mir kommt und ihr Interesse an dem Tag habt, schreibt einfach drunter wann und wo


----------



## benzinkanister (24. Februar 2014)

Wäre morgen jemand gegen 18:00 dabei 1-2 Stunden am Wattkopf/Socke rumzugurken?

Gruß


----------



## Thebike69 (25. Februar 2014)

Hi Leutz, würde morgen um 12.00 Uhr ( kann auch 1Std. früher oder später sein) eine 1.5-2.5 Std. Tour Richtung Hedwigshof-Ettlingen-Schöllbrönn machen. Treffpunkt wäre vorm Eingang Europabad oder auf der Wasserturmbrücke.
Gruß
Mike


----------



## DodoLafitte (1. März 2014)

Ich werde morgen in der Pfalz radeln. Um 10:50 gedenke ich am Parkplatz in Maikammer zu starten. Über Mitradler freue ich mich. Ich kann auch einen Mitfahrer in KA aufsammeln. Route: noch keine Idee, eher zahme Tour, ist ja noch früh im Jahr.


----------



## matou (3. März 2014)

Kurze Info an Alle die sich ab und zu auf den Trails rund um Bad Wildbad herumtreiben. Unsere Tour war gestern ziemlich frustrierend.
Alle populären Trails auf beiden Talseiten wurden durch gefällte Bäume zugelegt.

D.h. konkret:
- alle 100-200m liegt ein frisch gefällter Baum und zwar so, dass man ihn nicht wegräumen kann...höchsten man hat selber eine Kettensäge dabei und viel Zeit
- die Bäume liegen nicht nur in den Traileinstiegen sondern wurden über die komplette Abfahrtslänge in regelmäßigen Abständen (auch kurz nach Kurven!) platziert
- die meisten liegen so, dass man nicht drüberfahren kann
- ein Traileinstieg wurde sogar alle paar Meter mit Bäumen zugelegt

Insgesamt haben wir eine mittlere zweistellige Anzahl an Bäumen überquert...

Auf der letzten Abfahrt wurden wir auch von einem einheimischen Spaziergänge im üblichen "freundlichen" Ton angesprochen...ein Satz von ihm lautete: "...da hat der Forst schon die Wege versperrt und ihr fahrt trotzdem hier..."
Ok, wer tatsächlich dafür verantwortlich ist bzw in wessen Auftrag er es durchgeführt hat weiß man nicht....so professionell wie es durchgeführt wurde sieht es schon nach Forst bzw Waldarbeitern aus.
Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass alle Wanderer diesen Trimm-Dich-Pfad/Hindernisparkour so toll finden.

Tja, dann hat sich BaWiba wohl erledigt, solange es die 2m-Regel noch gibt. 
Ich lass mein Geld auch gerne wo anders...Kuchen, Hütten, Supermärkte, Tankstellen gibts auch wo anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. März 2014)

Danke für die Info Rene.  Da hat sich dein neues ICB aber gar nicht drüber gefreut. Gut, dann geht's halt noch mehr in die Pfalz.


----------



## Hockdrik (3. März 2014)

Ohne vor Ort gewesen zu sein:
seid Ihr sicher, dass diese Sperrung von Dauer ist oder liegen die Bäume nur abholbereit da, bis sie abgeholt werden?
So oder so ähnlich sieht es ja derzeit überall im Wald aus (gefühlt allerdings schlimmer als in den Vorjahren).
Oder muss man in diesem Fall wirklich von einer gezielten Sperrung ausgehen?

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass auch im Forst mittlerweile alles mehr auf Effizienz getrimmt ist, die Auftrags-Firmen sehr rücksichtslos vorgehen (Wege, Bodendenkmäler) und der Forst nicht genug Leute hat, um nach dem Rechten zu schauen.


----------



## matou (3. März 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> ...dass diese Sperrung von Dauer... _Kommt darauf an wieviele sich darüber beschweren. _
> ist oder liegen die Bäume nur abholbereit da... _nein, das sind keine "wertvollen" Bäume, noch ist es das übliche vorgehen der Waldbewirtschaftung und dort auch aktuell kein Abholzunggebiet._
> So oder so ähnlich sieht es ja derzeit überall im Wald aus (gefühlt allerdings schlimmer als in den Vorjahren). _nein, Abholzungsarbeiten sehen anders aus._
> Oder muss man in diesem Fall wirklich von einer gezielten Sperrung ausgehen? _Es sieht es nach einem "gewollten Hindernis" aus._


...


----------



## orangerauch (3. März 2014)

…ja vielleicht haben wir dass unserer Petition zu verdanken, dass so manche reaktionäre Schlafmützen aufgewacht sind und nun zum Gegenangriff übergehen. -> Gegenteilige Wirkung der Petition gegen die 2m-Regel?


----------



## Badenser (3. März 2014)

Servus,

ist doch nichts neues um die Jahreszeit,
hier um Karlsbad sieht´s im wald auch aus als hätte eine Bombe eingeschlagen
Die hab doch noch nie Rücksicht auf Trails/Trampelpfade/Reitpfade genommen
Da wird jetzt halt geerntet bzw Geld verdient,
nach 2-3 Wochen is meistens wieder frei.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. März 2014)

Ich denke Rene kann unterscheiden wie Fällen für Holzabbau und wie Fällen für vorsätzliches Blockieren aussieht. :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (3. März 2014)

matou schrieb:


> ...



OK, das hört sich eindeutig an! 




orangerauch schrieb:


> …ja vielleicht haben wir dass unserer Petition zu verdanken, dass so manche reaktionäre Schlafmützen aufgewacht sind und nun zum Gegenangriff übergehen. -> Gegenteilige Wirkung der Petition gegen die 2m-Regel?



ja, vielleicht, aber was wäre die Alternative? weitere 18 Jahre Duldung?
Is auch egal, die Petition ist rum, wir sind so weit wie noch nie und jetzt müssen wir halt dran bleiben!


----------



## matou (3. März 2014)

In BaWiba gabs schon oft kleine, einzelne Blockaden...nur noch nie so massiv und professionell.
Klar, mit Sicherheit ist das Thema durch die Petition bekannter geworden, aber es war mMn auch der richtige Weg und nun heißt es duchhalten! 

Mich beruhigt aber immer wieder, dass scheinbar nur Wenige ein Problem mit uns haben.


----------



## iTom (4. März 2014)

Tschuldigt, wenn ich mich einmische, aber vielleicht beruhigt das hier die Gemüter:
http://www.baum-faellen.com/zeitraum-bäume-fällen/

bei uns hier sieht es nicht anderst aus. Vielleicht schon etwas aufgeräumter als in Wildbad. Sie können halt nicht überall gleichzeitig aufräumen. Geduld, Geduld. Wichtig war wohl, so viel wie möglich vor dem 01. Mrz umzumachen.


----------



## matou (4. März 2014)

Tom, es wär toll wenn es nur normale Baumfällarbeiten wären...sah halt nicht danach aus.
...we will see...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. März 2014)

Mitfahrer gesucht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index....-Plan-zum-"fit"-werden-in-zwei-Wochen.687894/


----------



## Hoschy (6. März 2014)

matou schrieb:


> Kurze Info an Alle die sich ab und zu auf den Trails rund um Bad Wildbad herumtreiben...



Da ich dort auch gerne wandere und radl war ich so frei und habe mal nachgefragt. Die Sperrungen sind temporärer Natur und gemäß des Antwortschreibens den aktuellen Forstarbeiten geschuldet.


----------



## matou (6. März 2014)

Danke für die Info! Da bin ich mal sehr gespannt...


----------



## Hoschy (6. März 2014)

...da mir die Trails dort auch am Herzen liegen – ich genauso


----------



## Rasender Robert (6. März 2014)

Hallo,

Martin und ich nutzen das schöne Wetter morgen nachmittag und fahren eine Runde am Wattkopf. Start ist um 14:30 an der Wasserwerkbrücke.

Robert


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (6. März 2014)

Ich würde eventuell am Sonntag wieder ne Runde in der Pfalz (Kalmit) fahren gehen, wenn also jemand auch gehen möchte ist er gerne willkommen.

Da es erst frisch im Jahr ist, wird es keine Rennrunde sondern eine gemütliche Eintsteigertour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DodoLafitte (6. März 2014)

Hi, ich hatte mir den SA für eine Kalmit-Runde ausgeguckt. Start um 10:50 am Kalmit-Parkplatz. Hat noch jemand am SA Lust? Gabba_Gandalf? Statt SO?


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (6. März 2014)

Ich würde dich gern begleiten, nur kann ich leider am Samstag nicht, weshalb ich mir den SO für ne Runde ausgesucht habe.


----------



## DodoLafitte (7. März 2014)

Wann hattest Du am SO vor zu fahren? Vielleicht fahre ich am SA und am SO. ;-)


----------



## DodoLafitte (7. März 2014)

Gabba_Gandalf schrieb:


> Ich würde dich gern begleiten, nur kann ich leider am Samstag nicht, weshalb ich mir den SO für ne Runde ausgesucht habe.



Wann hattest Du am SO vor zu fahren? Vielleicht fahre ich am SA und am SO. ;-)


----------



## Eike. (7. März 2014)

Sonntag bin ich vielleicht auch dabei. Das Wetter muss ja genutzt werden um die jämmerliche Restfitness etwas zu korrigieren.


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (7. März 2014)

DodoLafitte schrieb:


> Wann hattest Du am SO vor zu fahren? Vielleicht fahre ich am SA und am SO. ;-)



Also ich bin zeitlich am Sonntag noch komplett offen und würde mich dann auch nach euch richten.

@Eike. So geht es mir auch, habe erst gestern beim Basketball spielen gemerkt wie stark ich doch im Winte abgebaut habe ;(


----------



## DodoLafitte (8. März 2014)

Ich hab mich heute etwas verausgabt. Das Wetter und die Trails - genial. Jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob für eine SO-Tour noch was im Akku ist. Schreibt einfach was morgen wann wo geht, und ich würde ev. kurzfristig dazukommen. Ich würde morgen früh zu- oder absagen.


----------



## Eike. (8. März 2014)

Ich werde den Zug um 9:34 ab Hbf nehmen. Für Autofahrer also 10:50 am Kalmitparkplatz oberhalb von Maikammer. Einen festen Plan habe ich nicht, ich will ein bißchen was technisches machen, der zigeunerfelsen wird ziemlich sicher dabei sein. Gerne auch mit Zeit zum probieren/üben an einzelnen stellen. Insgesamt max. 1000hm ohne Rennambitionen. 
Wer mitkommen will, bitte bis spätestens morgen um 8 Bescheid sagen. Wenn sich niemand meldet plane ich vielleicht kurzfristig um.


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (8. März 2014)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich werde den Zug um 9:34 ab Hbf nehmen. Für Autofahrer also 10:50 am Kalmitparkplatz oberhalb von Maikammer. Einen festen Plan habe ich nicht, ich will ein bißchen was technisches machen, der zigeunerfelsen wird ziemlich sicher dabei sein. Gerne auch mit Zeit zum probieren/üben an einzelnen stellen. Insgesamt max. 1000hm ohne Rennambitionen.
> Wer mitkommen will, bitte bis spätestens morgen um 8 Bescheid sagen. Wenn sich niemand meldet plane ich vielleicht kurzfristig um.



Eike, ich melde mich morgen früh und gebe dir Bescheid ob ich dabei bin. War heute ungeplant 5 Stunden Basketball spielen und habe aktuell totalen Muskelkater und kann mich kaum bewegen. Falls ich morgen Fit bin, werde ich mitfahren.

Melde mich morgen früh wie gesagt nochmal

Gruß

Dein Namensvetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (8. März 2014)

Wir gehen uns morgen alle machen. Ca. 9:30 ab Maikammer. Dann Fahren bis das Licht ausgeht. Trotzdem nicht im Rennmodus den Berg rauf. Aber runter schon. 

Wer früher mag kann sich ja bei mir melden. Ggf. halt früher aussteigen. Möglichkeiten gibt es hierzu.


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (9. März 2014)

Ich muss für heute leider absagen, kann doch nicht fahren. Ist leider was dazwischen gekommen.


----------



## DodoLafitte (9. März 2014)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich werde den Zug um 9:34 ab Hbf nehmen. Für Autofahrer also 10:50 am Kalmitparkplatz oberhalb von Maikammer. Wer mitkommen will, bitte bis spätestens morgen um 8 Bescheid sagen.



Es ist zwar noch nicht 8, ich sag trotzdem schon Bescheid: Dabei!

Bis um 10:50...


----------



## Eike. (9. März 2014)

Bis später. Für alle kurzentschlossenen gilt damit: Anmeldung nicht nötig, einfach rechtzeitig a Bahnhof oder Parkplatz sein.


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (10. März 2014)

Nachdem es meinerseits gestern ja kurzfristig nicht geklappt hat, habe ich mir mal das Wetter für nächstes WE angeschaut. 

Da ich Samstags in Ischgl zum Snowboarden bin, würde ich wieder eine Tour in der Pfalz am Sonntag planen.

Falls also jemand sich anschließen will, ist er gern Willkommen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. März 2014)

Jemand Lust mit mir morgen "das Übliche" um Neustadt zu tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzinkanister (14. März 2014)

Wann würde das denn losgehen bei dir morgen? Bin noch am überlegen ob heute ein paar Runden am Wattkopf bei dem schönen Wetter oder morgen in der Pfalz.

Gruß


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. März 2014)

Ich würde den 9:34 Zug anstreben. Maikammer, Kalmit, Loog, Kaltenbrunner, Loog, (vllt. noch Kalmit, Felsenmeer),  Hochberg, Maikammer.

PS: Ich bin heute Abend wieder 18:30 an der WWB am Start.


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (14. März 2014)

Soll es morgen nicht regnen bzw. würdest du dann trotzdem gehen?


----------



## benzinkanister (14. März 2014)

Danke für die info, hab plan c gewählt und bin gerade auf der hohe loog angekommen 
Viel Spass morgen, bischen Regen ist halb so wild!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. März 2014)

Gabba_Gandalf schrieb:


> Soll es morgen nicht regnen bzw. würdest du dann trotzdem gehen?


Bei einer Regenwahrscheinlichkeit von 15% und 0,1mm Regen den ganzen Tag laut Vorhersage würde ich natürlich gehen. Das ist ja nix.

Einzig und alleine Alleine würde ich nicht gehen, dazu hab ich keinen Bock.


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (14. März 2014)

ok, dachte zwar das es zu 80 % regnet, aber hast mich überzeugt. Wäre dann bei einer schönen und gemütlichen Pfalz-Tour dabei =)


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. März 2014)

D.h. wir wären zu zweit und fahren mit deinem 3er, oder magst du Zug fahren?


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (14. März 2014)

na dann würde ich mit dem Auto fahren und dich mitnehmen, dann kann ich auch endlich mal den neuen Heckträger für 2 Bikes gemeinsam testen, aktuell immernur mit meinem Rad alleine Probe gefahren ^^


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. März 2014)

Rest per PN. Falls noch jemand mit will. Hier melden.


----------



## DodoLafitte (14. März 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Rest per PN. Falls noch jemand mit will. Hier melden.


Ich will auch "das Übliche" machen morgen. Kalmit-Parkplatz um die übliche Zeit, also 10:50?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. März 2014)

Ne. Es geht 9:30 in KA los mit dem Auto, d.h. ca. 10:15 rum am Parkplatz. Wenn du sicher kommst werden wir auf dich warten oder du auf uns.


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (14. März 2014)

Gerade auf folgende Aktion gestoßen, vielleicht benötigt noch jemand eine Lampe zum Biken Abend/Nachts:

http://www.mytopdeals.net/detail.php?id=102800

Zu dem Produkt muss ich glaube ich nichts sagen, ist jeden soweit bekannt. Für den Preis kann man eigentlich nichts verkehrt machen und habe Sie mir daher als Ersatzlampe bestellt.


----------



## DodoLafitte (14. März 2014)

Okidoki, 10:15 am Parkplatz. Bis Morgen!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. März 2014)

Thx nochmal für die Mitnahme und die nette Begleitung.


----------



## Samydel (15. März 2014)

Hallo,
Würde mich mal kurz Vorstellen Ich heise Samuel bin 21 Jahre Jung.
Fahre gern MTB und bin viel alleine Unterwegs da ich bis jetzt noch niemand gefunden hab mit denen ich Spaß haben kann.

Mein Bike ein Specialized Epic Expert wie Ihr auf dem Bild erkennt ist meine Waschstraße zuhause in der Badewanne 

würde mich mal gern euch anschließen !! 

Fast vergessen komme aus Gremmelsbach (Triberg im Schw.)


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (16. März 2014)

Servus. Und nun studierst du in KA?


----------



## Samydel (17. März 2014)

Ne studiere nicht in karlsruhe arbeite bei der stadt Triberg


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. März 2014)

Dann ist deine Vorstellung aber etwas an die falsche Stelle geraten. Trotzdem Hallo!


----------



## Samydel (17. März 2014)

ist ja nicht schlimm komm viel rum  und bin auch mal bereit ein stück zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (25. März 2014)

Hat jemand ein Kettenblatt mit 42 Zähnen (evtl auch 44) für Kurbeln mit 5-Loch Aufnahme rumliegen und möchte das veräußern?
Lochkreis 110mm


----------



## DodoLafitte (27. März 2014)

Moinsen,

es ist zwar erst Donnerstag, aber da es am SA wohl perfektes Radelwetter sein wird, will ich heute schon verraten, dass ich am SA auf Tour gehen werde. Einen Plan hab ich noch nicht, könnte mir aber vorstellen, in der Pfalz über Kalmit und Weinbiet und zurück und Richtung St. Martin und so weiter zu fahren.

Wird noch jemand unterwegs sein?


----------



## DodoLafitte (27. März 2014)

Ach ja, Kuchenstopps sind natürlich ein Muss.


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (27. März 2014)

also meine Glaskugel sagt mit das am SO noch besseres Wetter ist und ich dann eventuell eine kleine Runde an der Kalmit machen würde ^^

Vielleicht finden sich ja noch ein paar mehr, dann schließe ich mich auch notfalls am SA an


----------



## DodoLafitte (27. März 2014)

Am SA sind halt nicht so viele Wanderer unterwegs. Und man kann ja auch am SA _und _am SO fahren...


----------



## DodoLafitte (29. März 2014)

Ich werde gegen 10 Uhr am unteren Kalmit-Parkplatz starten. 

Falls ich für morgen noch was im Akku habe, sage ich rechtzeitig Bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lockenghost (29. März 2014)

Ich wäre morgen auch dabei.


----------



## DodoLafitte (29. März 2014)

Cool. Heute war super, und ich will mehr. Ich bin morgen auch dabei.

Alles Autofahrer, also 10:00 am Parkplatz? Oder um 10:50 für die Bahnfahrer? Oder was sonst?


----------



## Lockenghost (29. März 2014)

Ich bin mit der Bahn unterwegs, von daher wäre 10.50 super


----------



## DodoLafitte (29. März 2014)

Alles klar, 10:50 am Parkplatz.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (29. März 2014)

MESZ! Vor allem für iPhone-User beim korrupten Wecker interessant. Kann ich ein Lied von singen.

Grüße von einer der Sonneninseln.


----------



## shield (30. März 2014)

Also mein Wecker vom iPhone hat wunderbar funktioniert. Und jetzt geht's spontan (mit jemand anderem) in die Pfalz.


----------



## Hen_Ren (30. März 2014)

Hallo allseits, ich werde morgen in die Pfalz fahren (vermutlich Edesheim oder Maikammer raus). Geplant ist, dass ich die RB um 9:34 Uhr von Karlsruhe ab schaffe. Falls sich noch jemand findet, hier morgen früh noch reinschreiben oder PN an mich. Ich hatte geplant entweder am Kalmit alles abzugrasen oder am Berg über Weyher in der Pfalz die Trails zu erkunden. War letzten Samstag das erste Mal in der Pfalz und habe dementsprechend noch keine gute Ortskenntnis.


----------



## Gp1 (31. März 2014)

Hey, bin frisch von offenburg nach karlsruhe gezogen und habe die Woche noch Urlaub. Würde morgen ab 10 Uhr ein paar Trails erkunden wollen, falls jemand Ortskundiges sich mir anschließen würde und Tour-Vorschläge hat.  Ansonsten gehts für mich morgen noch nach Offenburg , da ich mich im Urlaub nicht mit Trailsuche aufhalten will  Für den Rest der Woche wäre ich für sämtliche Touren offen


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (2. April 2014)

Hi zusammen,

irgendwelche Touren am SA in der Pfalz geplant?


----------



## shield (2. April 2014)

würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gp1 (2. April 2014)

Me too.... Auto für bis zu 4 Leuten mit Fahrrad habe ich


----------



## Hen_Ren (2. April 2014)

Hey, ich bin morgen nochmal in der Pfalz unterwegs. Hab so 2000hm geplant. Am SA kann ich leider nicht...


----------



## DodoLafitte (2. April 2014)

Gabba_Gandalf schrieb:


> irgendwelche Touren am SA in der Pfalz geplant?



Ich weiß morgen mehr. Prinzipiell wäre ich dabei - mit neuen Reifen!


----------



## Eike. (3. April 2014)

Am Samstag verschlägt es mich wahrscheinlich auch mal wieder in die Pfalz. Einen Plan hab ich noch nicht, nur dass es ganz sicher keine 2000 Höhenmeter werden


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (3. April 2014)

Na da scheint ja doch einiges am SA in der Pfalz los zu sein . Eventuell schaffen wir es ja eine kleine Gruppe zu machen, für Uhrzeit und Ort bin ich flexible. 2000 Hm müssen es aber auch nicht unbedingt werden ^^


----------



## Eike. (3. April 2014)

Meine Idee: 10:34 (ja, ich weis, ist spät. In Maikammer am Parkplatz mit 11:50 sogar noch später ) mit dem Zug nach Maikammer. Über Kalmit, hohe Loog und zigeunerfelsen nach Neustadt. Dann auf der anderen Seite aufs Weinbiet und über die Wolfsburg wieder runter. Das sind dann grob 1000hm und für mich vermutlich genug. Wer will kann noch durchs Kaltenbrunner Tal zurück zur Kalmit und vorne runter fahren.


----------



## shield (3. April 2014)

das hört sich sehr fein an. da würd ich sogar fast mitkommen


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. April 2014)

Ich komme *fast* nicht mit, mir ist es aus Gran Canaria zu weit. Mannmann!

Viel Spass Eike, wer auch immer es auf die Reihe kriegt sich mal richtig zu comitten.


----------



## DodoLafitte (3. April 2014)

Eike. schrieb:


> Meine Idee: 10:34 (ja, ich weis, ist spät) mit dem Zug nach Maikammer...


Ich bin 10:50 am Parkplatz. Sammelst Du/Ihr mich ein? Tour-Plan finde ich prima.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (3. April 2014)

wäre dann auch um 10:50 am Parkplatz


----------



## Stefan110 (3. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich wäre auch gerne dabei!
Von welchem Parkplatz sprecht ihr?


----------



## DodoLafitte (3. April 2014)

Stefan110 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich wäre auch gerne dabei!
> Von welchem Parkplatz sprecht ihr?


Das ist der Parkplatz direkt am Ortsausgang von Maikammer, an der Straße zur Kalmit hoch. Eike hat in seiner Signatur eine Karte mit allen handelsüblichen Treffpunkten.


----------



## Stefan110 (3. April 2014)

Alles klar, danke!


----------



## Eike. (4. April 2014)

Öhm, dann nehmt euch noch was vom Bäcker mit. Ihr seid nämlich eine Stunde zu früh dran


----------



## DodoLafitte (4. April 2014)

Eike. schrieb:


> Öhm, dann nehmt euch noch was vom Bäcker mit. Ihr seid nämlich eine Stunde zu früh dran


Oha. Das hab ich nicht gerafft. Also 11:50? Ich kann Dich aber auch mit'm Auto irgendwo auflesen, wenn Du möchtest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (4. April 2014)

Genau, 11:50 am Parkplatz bei Maikammer. Auf das Mitfahrangebot gehe ich aber auch gerne ein. 11 Uhr hinter dem Hauptbahnhof müsste zeitlich passen, oder? Den Zeitplan will ich beibehalten, damit auch zugfahrer mit können. Ich melde mich heute nachmittag nochmal, wenn ich weis, ob die anrückende Erkältung mich nicht doch noch dahinrafft.


----------



## DodoLafitte (4. April 2014)

Eike. schrieb:


> Genau, 11:50 am Parkplatz bei Maikammer. Auf das Mitfahrangebot gehe ich aber auch gerne ein. 11 Uhr hinter dem Hauptbahnhof müsste zeitlich passen, oder?.


Passt und halten wir so fest.
Solltest Du ausfallen, würde ich eine Stunde früher, also 10:50, in Maikammer sein. Das als Info für die anderen Mitfahrer.


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (4. April 2014)

ok, ich behalte den Thread im Auge und bin dann entweder um 10:50 oder 11:50 in Maikammer.

Bis morgen Jungs


----------



## Stefan110 (4. April 2014)

Ich bleibe auch weiter am Ball.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eike. (4. April 2014)

Samstag 10:34 Karlsruhe HBF (RB Richtung Neustadt) bzw. 11:50 Maikammer Kalmitplatz steht. Der Hals kratzt zwar aber passt schon und es wird ja warm. Für alle Tapatalkuser, die die Signatur nicht sehen hier der Link zur Karte: http://goo.gl/maps/wsBBh
Wer die Tour nicht kennt, es gibt ein paar technische Schmankerl bis zu S3 (wer will auch mehr ). Tempo wird es nur an meiner Nase geben, ganz sicher nicht auf dem Rad bergauf  Im Klartext eine gemütliche Technikrunde ggf. auch mit Zeit zum Probieren an Schlüsselstellen.

@DodoLafitte
Wir treffen uns dann um 11 auf dem Parkplatz hinter dem Hauptbahnhof.


----------



## shield (4. April 2014)

wann wären wir wieder in KA? ich hab abends noch n termin, daher wäre es wichtig für mich zu wissen wann wir wieder da sind.
(ich hab übrigens ein studententicket für den KVV)


----------



## Eike. (4. April 2014)

Schwer zu sagen. Rund 4h für die Tour. Einkehr würde ich sagen am Schluss beim Weinbiethaus. Da könntest du ggf. früher vorfahren und ab Neustadt den Express nehmen, der braucht nur eine dreiviertelstunde. Oder wenn es ganz knapp ist das Weinbiet ganz auslassen und direkt von Neustadt zurück fahren, ist dann halt nur eine Kurztour.


----------



## Stefan110 (4. April 2014)

Gemütliche Technikrunde, ich bin raus.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stefan110 (4. April 2014)

Ich fahre lieber ohne Schnupfen mit Tempo den Berg hoch.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## shield (4. April 2014)

ich denke ich werd mitkommen! allerdingsmuss ich mich dann schon etwas früher verabschieden - ich hoff mir ist dann niemand böse.

ich bin dann morgen so gegen 10.20 am bahnhof in KA und lös mir so ein übergangsticket in die pfalz.
treffen wir uns auf dem ausgezeichneten parkplatz deiner google karte in maikammer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (4. April 2014)

Für maikammer reicht das studiticket. Die Übergangskarte brauchst man nur bis/ab neustadt. Treffpunkt ist der kalmitparkplatz am oberen ortsausgang von maikammer. Vom Bahnhof aus kann man die Straße hinter der Tankstelle am Kreisel aus am Bach entlang nehmen. Dann hat man nicht ständig auf den engen Straßen die Autos hinter sich.


----------



## Gp1 (4. April 2014)

Hey Leute, würde mich auch anschliessen und mit dem Auto fahren. Also 10.50 Uhr am Parkplatz hinterm Bahnhof? In mein Auto passen 3 Leute plus 3 Räder ohne dass man die Räder auseinander bauen muss, also wer mit will kann mit.

Evtl besorge ich mir aber auch noch ein KVV Ticket und nehme dann den Zug, wenn keiner mitm Auto fahren will^^


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (4. April 2014)

wunderbar, sind wir doch ne schöne kleine Gruppe geworden. Bin dann auch um 11:50 am Parkplatz in Maikammer.

Bis morgen


----------



## Gp1 (4. April 2014)

Jo freue mich! 

*Auto oder Zug? Shield könnte dich auch mitnehmen *


----------



## shield (4. April 2014)

@Gp1 
also ich hätte nix dagegen im auto mitzufahren! dann komm ich einfach um 10.50 hintern KA HBF

Danke!


----------



## Gp1 (4. April 2014)

Gut, also gehts mitm Auto los


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (4. April 2014)

Reise selbst mit dem PKW an,da ich vorher bereits schon in der Pflaz bin,kann also leider keinen mit nehmen.

Bis Moinsen

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hen_Ren (4. April 2014)

Fährt jemand von Euch aus Karlsruhe und Umgebung zufällig am Sonntag die Bluegrass Enduro Tour in Dabo mit?


----------



## shield (4. April 2014)

@Hen_Ren
Ja da gibts sogar jemanden. den @*Souly*  (ich hoff das macht jetzt nix  )

achso: warst du gestern nciht an der eisdiele? ich bin oben angekommen als du mit nem kollegen (schwarzes canyon) reingefahren bist?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hen_Ren (4. April 2014)

Hah, ich wollte dich gerade fragen als ich dein Tyee in deinem Album entdeckt habe.


----------



## shield (4. April 2014)

@Hen_Ren 
mir reichts leider zeitlich nicht, ausserdem hab ich auch kein auto


----------



## Eike. (5. April 2014)

Guten Morgen allerseits. Ich komme leider doch nicht mit. Bei der Wetteraussicht ist mir das so angeschlagen zu heikel. Viel Spaß allen härteren Kerlen und Kerlinnen.


----------



## shield (5. April 2014)

okay, dann gute besserung!

@den rest:
wird dann trotzdem gefahren wenn wir keinen "führer" haben


----------



## Eike. (5. April 2014)

Ach ihr findet auch ohne mich gute Trails in der Pfalz, ist nicht schwer.


----------



## shield (5. April 2014)

das glaube ich, trotzdem bist du als erfahrener hase besser informiert.

generell aber trotzdem:
ich hab grad ne kalte dusche bekommen als ich zum bäcker bin? wird trotzdem gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DodoLafitte (5. April 2014)

Moin,

ich werde wie geplant um 11:50 am Parkplatz in Maikammer sein. Den Stop am KA-Bhf lasse ich aus.

Bis gleich!

@Eike:Gute Besserung!


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (5. April 2014)

Bin auch wie geplant 11:50 am Parkplatz.

Dodo und ich kenne auch paar trails,also runter kommen wir schon irgendwie ^^

Mach mich nun schon aufm weg,muss noch kurz vorher zum Bike Laden meines Vertrauens.

Bis gleich

@Eike. Auch von mir Gute Besserung

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (6. April 2014)

Danke nochmal an alle für die schöne Tour gestern.

Habe auch heute den Grund des Geräusches beim Bremsen ausfindig gemacht ^^







Bis zu nächsten Tour.


----------



## Waldgeist (6. April 2014)

Tja Metall auf Metall  verträgt sich net.


----------



## Don Stefano (6. April 2014)

Gute Materialausnutzung!

Mobil gesendet mit Tapatalk.


----------



## shield (6. April 2014)

oh jes. das war echt wenig zu viel. aber zum glück gibts ja den cyclesport 

bis zur nächsten tour! war geil!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. April 2014)

Ich verlink das hier mal, weil den Thread ja schon ein paar Leute abonniert haben. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index....nten-für-ne-Woche-in-KA.694148/#post-11875413


----------



## Jan89 (7. April 2014)

Hi, 

ich werde morgen um 12:09 mit der Bahn nach Bühl fahren und dann 
über die Hornisgrinde, Hohlohturm den Westweg runter nach Forbach fahren.
Mi und Do gehts dann in die Pfalz wer bock hat kann gerne mit!

Gruß Jan


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. April 2014)

Gabba_Gandalf schrieb:


> Danke nochmal an alle für die schöne Tour gestern.
> 
> Habe auch heute den Grund des Geräusches beim Bremsen ausfindig gemacht ^^
> 
> ...



Du bist zu ängstlich.


----------



## shield (10. April 2014)

was ist denn eigentlich hier der stand mit den feierabendrunden am wattkopf/edelberg?
finden die noch regelmäßig statt oder eher weniger?!

wer macht was am wochenende? ich gehe evtl nach Urach mit nem Kollegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddin92 (10. April 2014)

Die feierabendrunden finden weiterhin statt. In letzter Zeit war bei mir aufgrund der klausurenphase nichts regelmäßiges möglich. 

Der Mittwoch passt mir weiterhin, ist halt die Frage wie es beim Rest ausschaut, da im Winter die Beteiligung eher mau war. 

Aber bei dem hoffentlich guten Wetter in Sommer wird auch durchaus öfters in der Woche gefahren.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. April 2014)

Ich bin noch nicht sicher ob ich heute ab 18:30 WWB fahre.


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (10. April 2014)

Also Wochenende ist noch nichts geplant. Weiß ja nicht ob wieder ne Pfalz-Tour ansteht.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. April 2014)

So, wie sieht's aus? Jemand Lust mit mir ne "Standardrunde" ab WWB 18:30 zu drehen? @shield?


----------



## shield (10. April 2014)

sorry zu spät gesehn!

das nächste mal. morgen bin ich evtl auch unterwegs. wenn ja schreib ichs rein.


----------



## ghost_4x (13. April 2014)

Ich werde heute eine kleine Enduro-Runde um Ettlingen (Wattkopf/Edelberg und noch ein paar "secret trails") drehen.
Wer Lust hat sich mir und meinem Kollegen anzuschließen immer gern. Start ist um 12 Uhr an der HQ.


----------



## shield (13. April 2014)

haha - secret trails? das würde ich ja mal gerne wissen was es am wattkopf noch gibt.... gerne per PN


----------



## matou (13. April 2014)

Du hast schon eine komische Art zu kommunizieren. Wenn mich jemand so "mehr oder weniger von der Seite anmacht", würde ich den Teufel tun und ihm mit Sicherheit keine PN schreiben.

Zumal bei Interesse an "secret trails" eine PN in höflicher Form sehr schnell selbst geschrieben ist...


----------



## shield (13. April 2014)

Meine Güte. Man kann auch empfindlich sein oder. 

Ghost4x und ich hatten schon öfter Kontakt also lass das mal meine Sorge sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (13. April 2014)

Sorry, vergiss es, bin in letzter Zeit etwas gereizt...überarbeitet, ständig am kränkeln, davon dann genervt...


----------



## Maddin92 (20. April 2014)

Hallo!

ich möchte morgen eine Runde in der Pfalz fahren. Am liebsten, aufgrund der zum Nachmittag hin sich verschlechternden Wetterlage, mit dem Zug um 08:34 ab Hbf. Strecke ist noch offen, aber nicht zu viel.

Kommt jemand mit?

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Jan89 (20. April 2014)

Hi,

bin dabei gegen nen Zug später hätte ich nix aber wenn du 08:34 willst dann fahren wir um 8.

Strecke können wir ja spontan entscheiden

bis dann


----------



## Maddin92 (20. April 2014)

Super! 

Ich würde aber wie gesagt schon den um 08:34 nehmen, denn ab Mittag ist am weinbiet ein bisschen regen angesagt und bei einem Zug später startet man quasi erst um kurz vor elf in  maikammer. 

Treffen wir uns 08:25 unter der Anzeige?


----------



## mhubig (20. April 2014)

@Maddin92 und @Jan89 nehmt ihr mich mit? 08:25 Uhr unter der Anzeige würde mir passen ...


----------



## Maddin92 (20. April 2014)

Aber klar doch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhubig (20. April 2014)

Top bis Morgen!


----------



## Jan89 (20. April 2014)

alles klar bin 8:25 unter der Anzeige


----------



## ciao heiko (21. April 2014)

Am 24.4 ist Bonde in Ettlingen. 
Da wäre es super wenn ein paar von euch da mit diskuttieren und das 2 Meter Thema anbringen.


----------



## franticz (22. April 2014)

Ich suche jemanden mit dem man awäng fahren kann  bin 27 und komme direkt aus karlsruhe


----------



## /dev/random (22. April 2014)

Einfach hier mitlesen, irgendwer verspürt immer den Drang im Rudel fahren zu müssen


----------



## franticz (22. April 2014)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Einfach hier mitlesen, irgendwer verspürt immer den Drang im Rudel fahren zu müssen


werd ich machen  muss aber dazu sagen das ich noch ein "anfänger" in dem sinn bin^^


----------



## Lockenghost (22. April 2014)

Moin zusammen,

ich werde morgen eine schnelle Runde um Maikammer drehen: Abfahrt 9:34 am HBF, Maikammer, Kalmit, Nollenkopf, Kaltenbrunner Tal, Blauer Punkt. Freue mich über Mitfahrer


----------



## franticz (23. April 2014)

kennt jemand schöne strecken uffm turmberg? bzw dahinter


----------



## shield (23. April 2014)

auf dem Turmberg gibts nix mehr nennenswertes. dahinter auch nicht, da dann sofort das Pfinztal kommt oder der Thomashof.
Ich binde den Turmberg wenn überhaupt noch in eine Tour ein die dann rüber zum Wattkopf geht.


----------



## ghost_4x (23. April 2014)

Da gibts fast nur Waldautobahnen.. Vom Hochseilgarten ein Stückchen Waldautobahn dann findest du ein paar kleine Trail Abschnitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (23. April 2014)

Turmberg ist mit Vorsicht zu genießen, siehe Bruchsaler Thread


----------



## ghost_4x (23. April 2014)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, ich habe da noch nie Probleme gehabt


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (24. April 2014)

Also ich mache es wie shield, verwende den turmberg aufm heimweg vom Wattkopf ab und zu und fahre dann die 2-3 kurzen Strecken. Was wirkliches nennenswertes ist mir dort auch nicht bekannt


----------



## Gp1 (24. April 2014)

Macht sich am Samstag jemand auf in die Pfalz?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. April 2014)

Wenn das Wetter den Regen am Samstag etwas nach hinten schiebt könnte es passieren.


----------



## Gp1 (24. April 2014)

Der Wetterbericht sieht ja nicht so schlecht aus, bis 17.00Uhr....ich wäre dabei!  Auto ist kaputt, muss also mit dem Zug hin...


----------



## overkill_KA (24. April 2014)

Hätte am Wochenende jemand Zeit mir eine traillastige Route von Ettlingen über den Mahlberg und zurück zu zeigen? Ist schon etwas länger her, dass ich dort gefahren bin, deshalb wäre jemand mit Streckenkentnissen von Vorteil. Habe zwar schonmal in der Vergangenheit gefragt und auch einen GPS Track bekommen, allerdings fehlt mir das passende Gerät um den Track während der Fahrt zu lesen.


----------



## shield (24. April 2014)

Zur Orientierung: Wo ist der mahlberg?


----------



## Waldgeist (24. April 2014)

Bei Moosbronn https://www.google.de/maps/place/Ma...1s0x47971a0b6757c617:0x75d5264a0dcf1e76?hl=de
von dort weiter zum Bernstein, schöne Touren möglich http://www.swv-wettersbach.de/Moosalbtal.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (24. April 2014)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> Bei Moosbronn https://www.google.de/maps/place/Ma...1s0x47971a0b6757c617:0x75d5264a0dcf1e76?hl=de
> von dort weiter zum Bernstein, schöne Touren möglich http://www.swv-wettersbach.de/Moosalbtal.html



Den Weg kenne ich. Mir geht es mehr drum einen guten Abschluss nach Ettlingen zurück zu finden.


----------



## /dev/random (24. April 2014)

Irgendwie in's Albtal runter und dann den alten Graf-Rhena-Weg?


----------



## vitaminc (25. April 2014)

@overkill_KA
Vom Mahlberg aus:
In Richtung Ettlingen zurück fahre ich meistens über "d'Pfad", der geht oberhalb Völkersbach in Richtung Malsch runter, und dann über Saumweg, Kreuzelberg nach Ettlingen runter..


----------



## Eike. (25. April 2014)

Alternativ halt Toten Mann und dann den alten Graf Rhena, sonst gibts da nix nennenswertes.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. April 2014)

So, nun denn, Morgen: 9:34 Hbf (wenn unbedingt gewünscht auch 8:34) nach Maikammer, Kalmit, Loog, Neustadt. Dann offen. Weinbiet ... oder wieder Loog hoch und da noch was z.B. am Ende Hochberg. Wahlweise auch ab Neustadt für ein wenig Aufpreis wieder retour. Hängt vom Wetter ab.

@Gp1: Was sind deine Präferenzen? Hast du ein Studiticket oder darf ich die Fahrt für mich leider alleine zahlen?

Noch jemand?

EDIT: Zeiten korrigiert.


----------



## mhubig (25. April 2014)

@Prof. Dr. YoMan Ich wäre auch dabei! Hab' kein Studiticket ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. April 2014)

Na dann wird's günstiger.  Welche Zeitpräferenzen? Anbetracht des Wetters wäre 8:34 (nicht :43!) sinnvoller. Irgendwas zwischen 800 und 1500hm, je nach Lust und Laune.


----------



## Gp1 (25. April 2014)

Hört sich gut an, bin dabei.... Hab aber ein studiticket  8.34 Uhr oder 9.34 Uhr ist mir egal


----------



## mhubig (25. April 2014)

8:34 Uhr ist für mich OK. 1,5k auch ... können uns ja ne Regio+ teilen. Treffen um 8.25 Uhr unter der Uhr am Hbf?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. April 2014)

So sieht's aus. Treffen 8:25 Hbf. Ticket R+.  Cu beide!


----------



## Gp1 (25. April 2014)

Jup, passt.... Bis morgen


----------



## Hen_Ren (25. April 2014)

Hallo wäre auch gerne morgen dabei. Habe Studiticket.


----------



## shield (25. April 2014)

ihr geht auch immer wenn ich keine zeit hab


----------



## mhubig (25. April 2014)

@Hen_Ren Top! ;-)


----------



## Rasender Robert (25. April 2014)

Ich bin auch um 08:25 am Hbf, Ticket ist vorhanden.


----------



## Maddin92 (25. April 2014)

Ich steige um 42 in mühlburg zu. 

Gesendet von meinem Sensation mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gp1 (25. April 2014)

Dann sind wir ja schon ne anständige Gruppe


----------



## Jan89 (25. April 2014)

Hi,
das ist doch bisher ne top Gruppe da fahre ich auch mit ;-) 
komme aber direkt in den Zug will noch den DH Worldcup schauen morgen 

bis dann


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. April 2014)

Wow.


----------



## mazola01 (25. April 2014)

World of warcraft?


----------



## DodoLafitte (25. April 2014)

Sammelt Ihr mich am Parkplatz ein? 9:50?


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (25. April 2014)

shield schrieb:


> ihr geht auch immer wenn ich keine zeit hab



Genau das wollte ich auch sagen, vorallem da es nun eine doch recht große Truppe wurde.

Na dann müssen wir halt mal gemeinsam fahren, ohne die  ^^

Euch viel Spaß morgen und hoffentlich gutes Wetter.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. April 2014)

Dodo, geht klar.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. April 2014)

Danke an die dann doch überraschend große 9er Meute. War fesch.


----------



## Gp1 (27. April 2014)

Jau, war ein genialer Tag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gp1 (30. April 2014)

Würde Samstag wieder in die Pfalz wollen


----------



## shield (30. April 2014)

ich auch, kann aber wieder nich.


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (30. April 2014)

Samstag sieht sehr gut aus, ich wäre dabei, auch ohne dich shield 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ghost_4x (30. April 2014)

Weiß zwar nicht ob es hier passt, aber ich hoffe doch.
Habe gestern eine GoPro 3 White Edition mit 32 GB Hama SD Karte (Class 10) und gebrochenem Gehäuse gefunden!
Lag hinter dem ersten Double des SMDHs, gegen 19 Uhr. Habe die Cam heute morgen am Fundbüro Ettlingen (Schillerstraße) abgeben. Vor Ort war niemand mehr.


----------



## GhostKA (30. April 2014)

ghost_4x schrieb:


> Weiß zwar nicht ob es hier passt, aber ich hoffe doch.
> Habe gestern eine GoPro 3 White Edition mit 32 GB Hama SD Karte (Class 10) und gebrochenem Gehäuse gefunden!
> Lag hinter dem ersten Double des SMDHs, gegen 19 Uhr. Habe die Cam heute morgen am Fundbüro Ettlingen (Schillerstraße) abgeben. Vor Ort war niemand mehr.



Würde ja hier schreien...aber wenn du schon so ehrlich bist ;-) 

Nein im Ernst, hoffe der Besitzer freut sich, dass es noch aufrichtige Menschen gibt... is ja fast wie ein verlorenes I-Phone!


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (2. Mai 2014)

Morgen nun irgendwas geplant in Richtung Pfalz?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gp1 (2. Mai 2014)

Ich will auf jeden Fall hin, ein Kollege der mit will hat sich aber noch nicht gemeldet.... Weiß also noch nicht, wann wir starten


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (2. Mai 2014)

OK kein Problem, ich bin nun mal unterwegs. Ich schaue morgen früh hier rein,dann kannst ja dich gerade melden wenn was genaueres weißt.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gp1 (2. Mai 2014)

Oke, erreiche ihn nicht. Ich fahr mitm Zug um 9.34Uhr. Also 10.50Uhr am Parkplatz?


----------



## ghost_4x (3. Mai 2014)

was fahrt ihr denn in der pflaz? tour, enduro?? Wenn es sich in grnzen hält und der kater nicht so schlimm wird bin ich dabei


----------



## Jan89 (3. Mai 2014)

Bin auch dabei...
@ ghost 4x fahren ne Enduro-Tour ;-) schätze so 40km und ca. 1500 hm


----------



## ghost_4x (3. Mai 2014)

Ohh fuck ich glaub dass will ich mir nach der hutigen Nacht mit dem Wicked nicht geben.  Wenn ich fitter bin, pfalz ist einfach nur geil


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (3. Mai 2014)

Also fahr nun bereits los in die Pfalz, muss vorab noch was privates erledigen. Werde daher wahrscheinlich bissel früher am Parkplatz sein. Ich fahre dann schonmal vor und wir treffen uns oben auf der Kalmit. So könnt ihr Jan und GP bergauf etwas schneller fahren und müsst auf mich nicht warten ^^

Also wir sehen uns dann oben.


----------



## ghost_4x (3. Mai 2014)

Gabba.. Hast du inzwischen ein Enduro?


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (3. Mai 2014)

Sry Jungs das ich nicht mehr oben war. Ich war leider schlimmer angeschlagen ala gedacht, sodass ich nach der ersten Auffahrt wieder runter Richtung Auto bin. Wollte euch das nicht antun.

Dennoch wünsche eine Trailreiche Tour.

@Ghost: Naja der Hersteller ist sich nicht ganz schlüssig ob es ein AM oder Enduro ist ^^ Aber ein Rad mit vorne und hinten genug Federweg habe ich  xD

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gp1 (3. Mai 2014)

Kein Ding..... Fazit: Erste Tour mit Klickern..... Nur 3mal im Stand umgefallen    Gut wars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasender Robert (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

Martin und ich fahren heute eine Feierabendrunde am Wattkopf. Treffpunkt ist um 18:30 an der Wasserwerkbrücke bzw. 18:45 an der Hedwigsquelle.

Robert


----------



## mhubig (5. Mai 2014)

@Rasender Robert Ich würde mit kommen und hab noch nen Kollegen im Schlepptau. Sind 18.45 an der Hedwigsquelle!


----------



## Eike. (8. Mai 2014)

Für alle die es auf dem Rad nicht eilig haben, habe ich am *Samstag *mal wieder eine Tour in der *Pfalz*. Geplant ist Nollenkopf (mit Zigeunerfelsen) - Hohe Loog (Einkehr) - Hochkopf (Rotsockenfreie Zone ). Insgesamt rund *1000hm/30km*. Start ist mit dem *Zug um 10:34 im Hauptbahnhof Karlsruhe* (zeitig da sein, bei schönem Wetter wird der Zug voll) oder für Autofahrer um 11:50 auf dem Kalmitparkplatz oberhalb von Maikammer. Die sollten mir aber kurz Bescheid geben (ggf. kurzfristig auf dem Handy), sonst fahr ich am Parkplatz nicht vorbei.

Der Fahrtechnikanspruch ist überwiegend S1 mit einzelnen S2 und einer S3 Stelle. Also machbar für fast alle, die sich nicht schämen zur Not mal kurz zu schieben.

Wie lange es dauern wird kann ich nicht sagen. Wer aber eine Deadline hat kann ja, falls es knapp wird direkt von der Hohen Loog aus zurück fahren ohne den Hochkopf mitzunehmen. Da gibt es auch mehrere schöne Abfahrten, die auch für Ortsunkundige zu finden sind.


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (8. Mai 2014)

bin dabei. Anreise meinerseits wird mit dem Auto sein.


----------



## henrietta (8. Mai 2014)

Dabei


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. Mai 2014)

So wie ich das sehe wird das Wetter gegen Abend schlechter. Ist zwar noch ne Weile hin, aber vor verlegen magst du bestimmt nicht, oder?  Falls es sinnvoll wäre.


----------



## Eike. (8. Mai 2014)

Nö, das Timing steht fest. Wird schon halten, Regen ist erst für den späten Abend angekündigt und sonst scheint es den Tag über ja recht konstant zu sein.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. Mai 2014)

Dann werde ich da wohl mal mein 1x10 Setup ausprobieren.


----------



## Eike. (8. Mai 2014)

Die Anstiege sind ja nicht so steil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. Mai 2014)

Nach oben werden mir die Gänge reichen. Ich bin nur gespannt ob 30 auf 11 eine sinnvolle Reisegeschwindigkeit ergibt und wie die Schaltqualität ist.

So und nun mal zum Ride-Your-Bike und schauen ob der breite Kettenblattunterlegscheiben und lange Kettenblattschrauben hat.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Mai 2014)

30x11 ist sicher super - wenn Du keine Eile hast.


----------



## henrietta (9. Mai 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ich bin nur gespannt...


Ach weißte, sind ja Mädchen dabei, die helfen Dir beim Schieben...


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (9. Mai 2014)

und selbst wenn ist Holger aktuell so fitt das er uns selbst bei 30x11 noch weg fährt xD


----------



## robertj (9. Mai 2014)

Gabba_Gandalf schrieb:


> und selbst wenn ist Holger aktuell so fitt das er uns selbst bei 30x11 noch weg fährt xD



Holger und fit? Das wäre was ganz neues.  Letztens ist ihm ein Mädchen davon gefahren...


----------



## mtbvonberg (9. Mai 2014)

Hallo Zusammen! 

Ein Freund und ich wollen im Sommer mal Richtung Burgruine Drachenfels bei Busenbach für ein Wochenende. Kann man da mit einem Freerider und einem Enduro Spaß haben. Wir waren noch in der Gegend, vielleicht hat ja einer den einen oder anderen Tipp für uns. Am pusten per pn oder gerne auch per E-Mail.

Soll halt so ein richtiger Männer Tripp werden,mit Schlafsack usw.

Über Tipps würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (9. Mai 2014)

Verwechselst du vielleicht Busenbach (so eins gibt es hier bei Ettlingen, aber ohne Burgruine) und Busenberg in der Pfalz?


----------



## mtbvonberg (9. Mai 2014)

Busenberg nähe Burgruine Drachenfels. Ach ja, Hi! :-D


----------



## Rasender Robert (9. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

Martin und ich fahren morgen eine Tour von Baden-Baden nach Bühl. Abfahrt mit dem Zug um 09:09 ab KA-Hbf, Rückfahrt ab Bühl spätestens um 15:21. Insgesamt werden das ca. 50km / 1000hm.

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## Jan89 (9. Mai 2014)

Rasender Robert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Martin und ich fahren morgen eine Tour von Baden-Baden nach Bühl. Abfahrt mit dem Zug um 09:09 ab KA-Hbf, Rückfahrt ab Bühl spätestens um 15:21. Insgesamt werden das ca. 50km / 1000hm.
> 
> ...



Bin dabei und um 9 unter der Anzeige!

Gruß Jan


----------



## sykkelist (9. Mai 2014)

Hallo Eike und die Anderen,
ich würde morgen auch gerne mitkommen. Bin neu in Karlsruhe... Treffpunk am Bahnhof Gleis 1 geht klar, komme ich mit meiner KVV Netzkarte bis zum Ausgangspunkt, oder brauche ich eine anderes Ticket?
Gruß
Jonas


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. Mai 2014)

Treff wie immer um :20 unter der anzeige. Dann ist noch gut Zeit das mit den Tickets zu bekappeln. Studiticket reicht bis Maikammer.


----------



## sykkelist (9. Mai 2014)

Cool, dann mal bis morgen!


----------



## Mr.Snuffer (9. Mai 2014)

könnte jemand den Treffpunkt für ortsunkundige Autofaherer posten (Google maps link). Evtl.ist Mitnahme ab HbH Ka möglich falls jemand den Zug verpasst.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. Mai 2014)

Eike hat in der Signatur einen Treffpunktelink. "Parkplatz Kalmit".


----------



## Eike. (9. Mai 2014)

Adresse fürs Navi: Alsterweiler Hauptstraße, 67487 Maikammer. Der Parkplatz ist dann am Ende links.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (9. Mai 2014)

Hab leider aktuell noch paar Probleme mit meinem Bike. Versuche diese bis morgen früh in den Griff zu bekommen. Sollte ich also nicht um 11:50 am Parkplatz sein habe ich es nicht geschafft.


----------



## nf805 (10. Mai 2014)

Lena und ich sind auch dabei, kommen zum Kalmitparkplatz.


----------



## matou (10. Mai 2014)

Und, seid ihr trocken geblieben?
Ich war heute schon sehr früh in der Pfalz. Als ich dann halb eins am Gemüsehändler zusammengepackt habe hat es etwas angefangen zu regnen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. Mai 2014)

Es tröpfelte immer mal wieder, aber es es wurde nie nervig.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. Mai 2014)

Öhm, die Truppengröße wird so langsam grob.  Naja heute war das Wette ja so halblebig und der Wald leer.
Sry das da gleich am Anfang zwei verloren gegangen sind, aber ihr habt ja gleich noch Anschluss gefunden. 
Spass war gegeben. 

@nf805: Hinten http://www.oneupcomponents.com/, ich hab das 42er. Du braucht bei SRAM ein Medium Schaltwerk sonst reicht es nicht. Vorne http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CROOTHTH/on-one-ringmaster-chainring in 30 vor allem weil gerade als ich es wollte verfügbar und billig für'n Test, aber du sagtest ja, dass du eh ein 28er hast für den kleinen LK, probiere aber aus ob das nicht am Hinterbau kollidiert.


----------



## Gp1 (10. Mai 2014)

Hat morgen jemand Lust auf Pfalz?


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (11. Mai 2014)

@Eike. Kannst du mir mal die Bilder von heute per PM zukommen lassen, thx =)


----------



## Eike. (11. Mai 2014)

Die Bilder sind auf dem Weg in die Dropbox. Dauert aber noch weil ich nur wenig aussortiert habe, damit sich jeder seine Lieblingsbilder rausuchen kann. Wer dabei war bekommt von mir dann den Link, sofern ich eine Mailadresse oder Forumsnamen habe.

Edit: Die Bilder sind jetzt online. Wer dabei war und keinen Link bekommen hat kann sich bei mir melden.


----------



## Maddin92 (14. Mai 2014)

Robert und ich fahren heute Abend wieder eine Feierabendrunde am wattkopf. Treffpunkt 18:30 Uhr an der wasserwerkbrücke bzw 15 Minuten später an der Hedwigsquelle. 

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf_knobloch68 (14. Mai 2014)

Maddin92 schrieb:


> Robert und ich fahren heute Abend wieder eine Feierabendrunde am wattkopf. Treffpunkt 18:30 Uhr an der wasserwerkbrücke bzw 15 Minuten später an der Hedwigsquelle.
> 
> Gruß Martin


----------



## ralf_knobloch68 (14. Mai 2014)

Hi Martin, bin um 16:00 vor Ort evtl. sehen wir uns.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Lajoi (16. Mai 2014)

Hi, ist dieses Wochende schon eine Tour Geplant? Ich würde mich gern an ein paar ortskundige Fahrer anhängen.

Grüße. Tobias


----------



## Eike. (16. Mai 2014)

Die Sonne scheint mich zwar etwas hängen zu lassen aber ich bin am *Sonntag wieder in der Pfalz*. Es geht von Maikammer überwiegend auf Singletrails zur Riedburg. Dort die Serpentinen unter der Seilbahn runter, auf den Hochberg und die gleiche Abfahrt wie am letzten Wochenende, nur ohne das erste Stück zwischen den Felsen. Technisch anspruchsvolle Stellen wie den Zigeunerfelsen beim letzten mal gibt es auf dieser Tour nicht, dafür* lange Singletrails, bergauf wie bergab, und viele mehr oder weniger zackige Kehren*. Ca. *1000hm/35km*. Einkehr ist bei der Riedburg oder besser am Friedensdenkmal möglich, also recht spät. Vesper einzupacken ist also eine gute Idee.

Start ist im *Hauptbahnhof Karlsruhe mit dem Zug um 9:34*. Ich will am Bahnsteig stehen wenn der Zug einfährt, Gruppentickets werden deswegen um 9:20 gekauft, je nachdem wieviel Anwesende oder fest Angemeldete eines brauchen. Wer dann nicht da ist muss sich halt selber ein Ticket holen oder Bescheid sagen. 
Autofahrer sollten um 10:40 abfahrtbereit in Maikammer am Bahnhof sein (Adresse fürs Navi: Am Bahnhof 9, 67489 Kirrweiler). Da gibt es auch Parkplätze. Abfahrt ist spätestens um 10:50, wer dann nicht da ist braucht Bumms in den Beinen zum aufholen, da gehts vorraussichtlich lang:http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId...969166CBB9C499EF853B8B4A9221FA06DA0CECFB759C9
Rückfahrt nach Karlsruhe vermutlich gegen 18 Uhr.
Ich weiß, viele Zeiten, aber nach dem leichten Chaos beim letzten mal der Versuch Klarheit zu schaffen, wer wann wo sein sollte.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (16. Mai 2014)

Dabei.


----------



## henrietta (16. Mai 2014)

Auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wonderwarthog (16. Mai 2014)

Ebenso


----------



## Gp1 (16. Mai 2014)

Mhh sind morgen in lac blanc.... Aber 1000hm sollten gehen. Bin auch dabei 

Steige in Mühlburg ein


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. Mai 2014)

Ich fahre ab WWB um 15:30 ne Wattkopfrunde. Mag jemand mit? 20 min später bin ich an der hedwigquelle. Ich warte nicht, wenn sich niemand meldet.


----------



## Lajoi (17. Mai 2014)

Super, ich würde mich auch bei der Sonntagsrunde mit anschließen. Ich treffe euch dann am Bahnhof in Karlsruhe.
Bis morgen ;-)


----------



## hömma (17. Mai 2014)

Bin wohl auch dabei. Wäre dann mit dem Auto am Parkplatz.

@Eike: Kannst du mir mein Snüffelstück mitbringen, falls du dran denkst?

PS: Kann auch jemanden am Minidrom oder so einsammeln. Wenn man kuschelt, geht's auch zu dritt.


----------



## wonderwarthog (17. Mai 2014)

Doch ned dabei


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. Mai 2014)

Sooo. Nun wissen wir das der gefahrene Weg zur Riedburg zwar ganz nett, aber doch eher mühsam ist, wo hingegen die Serpentinen unter der Riedburg nett sind (wobei man das nicht unbedingt machen sollte wenn da die Rotsocken eingefallen sind, Sonntag). Ist halt alles doch schon recht weit im Süden und das zurück fahren zum Hochberg ist auch ein ganzes Stück am Hang queren.

Danke an die Meute für den feschen Tag.


----------



## henrietta (19. Mai 2014)

Danke den Guides!!! :*


----------



## w3rd (20. Mai 2014)

gibts fürs WE schon pläne?


----------



## Jan89 (20. Mai 2014)

Tourvorschlag für Samstag:

Es geht mit der Bahn um 8:09 nach Hornberg und dann zum Igelloch. 
Technisch sehr interessant vergleichbar mit den Trails an der Teufelsmühle aber besser ;-). Danach gehts hoch zum Rappenfelsen und dann wieder zurück nach Hornberg oder nochmal zum Igelloch.

ungefähr 30-40km und 800hm-1200hm

Für die technisch interessanten Stellen ist genügen Zeit eingeplant so dass man sie auch öfters probieren kann.
Ticket müssen wir uns ein BaWü-Ticket kaufen, kosten liegen bei ca. 10€ hin und zurück.

Wer hat lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. Mai 2014)

Ich denke mal das wird für die allermeisten zu schwer sein, den Bilder nach zu Urteilen. Falls der Martin (aus Offenburg) so wie es aussieht am Samstag nochmal fahren will möchte ich lieber einen "Klassiker" in der Pfalz fahren. Kalmit, Loog, Zigeuner, Weinbiet, ...

Aber das Igelloch muss auch mal dran glauben.


----------



## robertj (20. Mai 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das wird für die allermeisten zu schwer sein, den Bilder nach zu Urteilen.



S2 mit 1-2 S3 Stellen.


----------



## Eike. (20. Mai 2014)

Das Video, das Youtube als ersten Treffer gezeigt hat sah seeeehr nett aus. Da müssen wir mal hin.


----------



## Gp1 (20. Mai 2014)

Ich will Sonntag in die Pfalz  ... Zügig hoch, zügig runter


----------



## Jan89 (20. Mai 2014)

Also bzgl. Igelloch hatte ich auch eher an max. eine 5er Gruppe gedacht...

Zu schwer für die meisten finde ich die Tour nicht. Man kann am Igelloch gut Spitzkehren üben 
es muss ja nicht jeder alles gleich beim ersten mal fahren.


----------



## Rasender Robert (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo, 

Heute Abend werden Martin und ich wieder eine Runde am Wattkopf fahren. Treffpunkt ist um 18:30 an der Wasserwerkbrücke und 15 Minuten später an der Hedwigsquelle. 

Robert


----------



## Rebell-78 (21. Mai 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Falls der Martin (aus Offenburg) so wie es aussieht am Samstag nochmal fahren will möchte ich lieber einen "Klassiker" in der Pfalz fahren. Kalmit, Loog, Zigeuner, Weinbiet, ...



Samstag bin ich ewtl. dabei.


----------



## w3rd (21. Mai 2014)

igeldingsens is hart für mich. muss mit dem zug von lubu über ka 
ich wär auch für sonntag, wär sonntag pfalz ne option?


----------



## ralf_knobloch68 (21. Mai 2014)

V


w3rd schrieb:


> igeldingsens is hart für mich. muss mit dem zug von lubu über ka
> ich wär auch für sonntag, wär sonntag pfalz ne option?


viel Spaß am Sonntag in der Pfalz, habe einen Trail-Technik-Kurs im Elmsteiner Tal, das nächste mal bin ich sicher wieder dabei, Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhubig (21. Mai 2014)

@Jan89 ich währ dabei! Igelloch hört sich gut an ... ;-)


----------



## Jan89 (21. Mai 2014)

mhubig schrieb:


> @Jan89 ich währ dabei! Igelloch hört sich gut an ... ;-)



Sehr gut d.h. noch 3 Plätze gibts...


----------



## Rasender Robert (21. Mai 2014)

@Jan89 
Martin und ich sind auch dabei. Damit bleibt dann noch ein Platz übrig bis das BaWü Ticket voll ist. 

Robert


----------



## vitaminc (22. Mai 2014)

Mal so in den Raum geworfen:
Habt Ihr schon mal über ne IG nachgedacht? - z.B. so wie es orangerauch mit der Vogesentouren-IG macht.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. Mai 2014)

Bloss nicht. Welchen Vorteil gibt es? Nachteile: Geht im Tapatalk nicht und genau das ist wichtig wenn man mal schnell noch was klären muss vor dem Start. Und dann geht die Benachrichtigungsfunktion nicht einmal. Nebenbei möchte ich jeden erreichen und nicht nur einen Kreis, der sich finden muss. Da kann ich gleich eine FB Gruppe nehmen.


----------



## vitaminc (22. Mai 2014)

Vorteil wäre allenfalls, dass solche Spots wie Igelloch nicht noch bekannter werden, wie sie sowieso schon sind. Aber schwamm drüber, war nur so ein Gedanke..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. Mai 2014)

Ich bin kein Freund Spots geheim zu halten, denn sie bleiben es eh nicht. Ich bin Freund davon Leute mit zu nehmen, mich ihrer Gesellschaft zu erfreuen und im Zweifel mit ihnen deutlich zu kommunizieren, wenn Sie sich verhalten wie Arsch.

Das einzige was von Dauer ist, sind MTBler mit Hirn. Also versuche ich dabei zu helfen das sich Hirn bildet. 

Ich möchte keine "Elitegruppe" bilden. Leider kenne ich schon genug Leute die tolle Dinge fahren, Bilder posten und wenn man dann fragt wo das war immer mit "ich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern" antworten.

PS: Schon mal "Igelloch GPX" in Google eingetippt.


----------



## vitaminc (22. Mai 2014)

Wer etwas finden will, der wird es auch finden, keine Frage, je nachdem ist etwas mehr oder weniger Arbeit oder KnowHow nötig. Leute wie du und ich, die den Umgang mit GPS, Kartenmaterial und Co. gewohnt sind, sind wohl immer noch ein geringer Prozentsatz von dem, was hier so alles im Internet herumschwirrt.

Von elitärem Gehabe halte ich persönlich auch nix !!

Wie gesagt, war einfach nur ein Gedanke, da für die Vogesen bereits solch eine IG existiert.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. Mai 2014)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, war einfach nur ein Gedanke, da für die Vogesen bereits solch eine IG existiert.


In der viel zu viele Leute und vor allem auch ein paar Nurschredder-Kumpanen drin sind. Von daher ist der Zweck verfehlt. 

EDIT: PS: Sind wir eigentlich mal zusammen unterwegs gewesen. Ich lese viel von dir, aber gesehen haben wir uns noch nicht, oder? Also in Truppe mit in der Pfalz warst du nie, oder?


----------



## vitaminc (22. Mai 2014)

Nein, ich war bislang nicht bei euch dabei, da ich meistens selber Leute durch die Wälder und Berge guide 

Aber ich möchte nicht ausschließen, das man sich nicht mal gesehen hat, ich vermute ich hatte euch letztens sogar mal kurz gesehen, als einige von euch im Zug von Karlsruhe in Richtung Maikammer unterwegs waren, da war ich mit mit meiner Frau im Zug und unsere Räder standen nah beieinander.

Ansonsten wenn man sich mal sehen sollte, mein Rad ist eigentlich unverkennbar (SingleBe Stahl Superman Custom Frame):


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. Mai 2014)

Hmm, das schnuckige Titanrad ist mir nirgends aufgefallen. Naja, irgendwann wird's klappen.


----------



## vitaminc (22. Mai 2014)

Titan wäre ja noch schöner *träum*
Leider nur Steel.

Früher war ich öfters noch mit nem weißen Lapierre Zesty unterwegs.. aber egal, vielleicht häng ich mich einfach mal an euch dran, wenn wieder ne Tour ansteht und es zeitlich passt.


----------



## matou (22. Mai 2014)

Ah, mal ein paar WTB Felgen in "live". 
Wie zufrieden bist du denn mit Qualität und Haltbarkeit? Dellenanfällig?


----------



## vitaminc (22. Mai 2014)

@matou 
Also die WTB KOM i23, die ich hier auf 29" fahren, machen bislang einen guten Eindruck. Die haben auch das letzte Wochenende, also Seekopf und Hoher Ochsenkopf runter, völlig problemlos überstanden. Aber klar, ich fahre damit kein Bikepark und veranstalte keine Sprungweltmeisterschaften  - ist also wie immer äußerst subjektiv.


----------



## Jan89 (22. Mai 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Freund Spots geheim zu halten, denn sie bleiben es eh nicht. Ich bin Freund davon Leute mit zu nehmen, mich ihrer Gesellschaft zu erfreuen und im Zweifel mit ihnen deutlich zu kommunizieren, wenn Sie sich verhalten wie Arsch.
> 
> Das einzige was von Dauer ist, sind MTBler mit Hirn. Also versuche ich dabei zu helfen das sich Hirn bildet.
> 
> ...



Super Beitrag zu dem Thema!

Ohne ein geben und nehmen würde das Forum nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. Mai 2014)

Ich bin am Samstag in der Pfalz, Klassikerrunde. 9:34 ab KA Hbf denke ich. Moderates Tempo. Wer mag mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mazola01 (22. Mai 2014)

Wieviel hm hat die Klassik runde


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. Mai 2014)

Je nach Menge der Leute, Abbruchmöglichkeiten wegen Zugticket und Lust irgendwas von 1000hm bis 1500hm


----------



## mhubig (22. Mai 2014)

Rasender Robert schrieb:


> @Jan89
> Martin und ich sind auch dabei. Damit bleibt dann noch ein Platz übrig bis das BaWü Ticket voll ist.
> 
> Robert



@Jan89 Ich bring noch 'nen Kollegen mit, den Dave. Dann hätten wir das Ticket voll ...


----------



## Jan89 (22. Mai 2014)

alles klar dann treffen wir uns doch um 5 vor 8 unter der Anzeige 

bis dann


----------



## EDC101 (22. Mai 2014)

Darf man sich auch als Anfänger anschließen? Ich wohne in Maikammer und falls ich euch behindern sollte, würde ich mich Richtung Heimat machen.

Falls das kein Problem ist, würde ich gerne mal mitfahren, da ich bisher immer alleine gefahren bin.

Wann und wo wäre Treffpunkt in Maikammer (Kalmit Parkplatz?)


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (22. Mai 2014)

Samstag klingt gut, da bin ich dann auch dabei.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. Mai 2014)

Kalmit Parkplatz unten um 10:50 ca. 

Und ja, so lange man nen Helm hat und nett ist, kann man es mit uns versuchen. 

Es braucht nur eine eindeutige aussage damit wir wissen das man dabei ist.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. Mai 2014)

So, dann mache ich es jetzt mal detaillierter.

Um einem Gast aus Berlin mal eine "Referenztour" zu bieten passiert folgendes:

Start in KA Hbf 9:20 unter der Anzeige zum Ticketkauf. Fahrt ab 9:34 nach Maikammer. Dort ca. 10:50 ab Parklatz unten an der Kalmit, pünktlich! Wer dort aufgelesen werden will, bitte sagen.

Dann Kalmit, Hohe Loog, Speierheld, Nollenkopf, Zigeunerfelsen, Kaltenbrunnertal, Gemüsehändler, Weinbiet, Wolfsburg, Gemüsehändler.
Wenn ich das richtig zusammen habe sind es bis dahin so ca. 1000hm, eher ein wenig weniger. Jetzt besteht die Chance für ein wenig Aufpreis (<2€ / Person) wieder nach KA zurück zu fahren (muss man halt schauen wer abbrechen will und wie die Gruppentickets aufgehen).

Ich würde, sofern sich noch jemand findet und man die Gruppen halbwegs sinnvoll splitten kann weiter fahren.
Über Kaltenbrunnertal hoch zur Hohen Loog und dann über den blauen Punkt (Klausental) wieder zurück. Das bringt nochmals ca. 400hm, auch da eher etwas weniger, auf den Zähler.

In Summe waren das soweit ich mich erinnere immer weniger als 1300hm (@Eike. , oder?)

Bitte Vesper mitnehmen. Da wir ziemlich zur Mittagszeit auf Kalmit und Loog sein werden wird es da keine Pause geben. Die gibt es erst auf dem Weinbiet, dann bestimmt schon so drei-vier rum. Und am Ende noch nen Kuchen oder was richtiges auf der Loog (sofern das noch gefahren wird).

Ist alles S0-S1 mit wenigen Stellen S2 (mal ne Treppe oder so) und an Ziegeunerfelsen und Wolfsburg S3 oder auch S4 je nachdem wie krank man sein mag. Alles kein Problem, mit wenig Aufwand umtrag/schiebbar.


----------



## Eike. (23. Mai 2014)

Edit: Hab sie doch gefunden:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId...27CD96A3D8B316B736CB97E9961A532D2A9A43E1632C8
Sind komplett 1500hm aus GPS-Aufzeichnung. Der letzte Anstieg von Neustadt auf die Hohe Loog hat ca. 500hm (von 160 auf 620 oder so). Kommt also hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. Mai 2014)

Danke Eike!


----------



## mazola01 (23. Mai 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> So, dann mache ich es jetzt mal detaillierter.
> 
> Um einem Gast aus Berlin mal eine "Referenztour" zu bieten passiert folgendes:
> 
> ...


Sorry fürs offtopic...
Sind also zigeunerfelsen und Wolfsburg die heftigsten Stellen? Die kann man ja auch direkter anfahren.. Oder?


----------



## Eike. (23. Mai 2014)

Natürlich kann man.


----------



## mazola01 (23. Mai 2014)

Natürlich....


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (23. Mai 2014)

ich muss dann für morgen passen, die Tour passt zeitlich nicht in meinen Plan. Muss um 15 Uhr spätestens in KA nämlich wieder sein.

Dann bin ich bei der nächsten Tour dabei


----------



## EDC101 (23. Mai 2014)

Puh keine Ahnung, ob ich mit meiner Kondition da schon mithalten kann. Da warte ich dann doch eher bis mein bestelltes Fully angekommen ist und ich etwas trainierter bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. Mai 2014)

Steffen, das wird halt ne Runde mit allem. Was meinst du? Ohne die zwei genannten ist das flowig mit ein wenig Gerümpel.


----------



## kettenraucher (23. Mai 2014)

Hi Zusammen,

war noch nie mit Euch unterwegs, aber hätte Lust mich Euch morgen mal anzuschließen. Kann die Gruppengröße noch einen Mitfahrer verkraften? Würde dann per Auto von KA direkt zum Parkplatz kommen (und hätte theoretisch auch noch zwei Plätze frei).

Sorry, Anfrage kommt zugegebenermaßen etwas spät...

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. Mai 2014)

Jeder ist willkommen der sich zutraut die ersten 600hm über Kalmit und Loog wieder runter nach Neustadt mit zu fahren. Gerne. Wir hetzen nicht. Ab dann könnte man zur Not im Flachen zurück. Also auch für dich @EDC101 (du hast bestimmt auch einen Namen) wohl drin.

Einzige Vorraussetzung meinerseits: Helm. Ohne nehm ich niemanden mit. Wer meint Protektoren etc. sind klever, dem streite ich sie garantiert nicht ab.


----------



## kettenraucher (23. Mai 2014)

Top, dann bin ich 10:50 am Kalmit Parkplatz. Ich würde dann vermutlich so oder so die Variante mit den drei Anstiegen fahren.

Freut mich, dass es klappt.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. Mai 2014)

Bis morgen Christoph.


----------



## EDC101 (23. Mai 2014)

Prima, dann schließe ich mich für den ersten Anstieg auch an. Ich heiße auch Christoph und habe selbstverständlich Helm und Knieprotektoren.
Ihr redet bestimmt von dem Parkplatz am Ortsausgang Maikammer-Alsterweiler Richtung Sankt Martin?!?

Freu mich drauf!

Gruß,
Christoph


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. Mai 2014)

Hier.


----------



## EDC101 (24. Mai 2014)

Moin,

wird auch bei stärkerem Regen gefahren? Hier (Maikammer) machts seit heute morgen konstant runter


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. Mai 2014)

Bis um fast 11, wenn wir dann mal da sind, sollte es aufgehört haben und dann sagt der Wetterbericht einen super Tag voraus. Also ja, wir fahren


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. Mai 2014)

Ihr habt beide ne PN mit meiner Nunmer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EDC101 (25. Mai 2014)

War ne super Tour! Danke an alle die dabei waren und besonders an die ortskundigen Guides


----------



## Gp1 (25. Mai 2014)

Und heute war auch ein super Tag und Shuttleday an der Kalmit..... Es waren 7! private Shuttle unterwegs


----------



## shield (25. Mai 2014)

Gp1 schrieb:


> Und heute war auch ein super Tag und Shuttleday an der Kalmit..... Es waren 7! private Shuttle unterwegs



jes jes jes. ich lad dann mal n bildchen hoch


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Mai 2014)

Gp1 schrieb:


> Und heute war auch ein super Tag und Shuttleday an der Kalmit..... Es waren 7! private Shuttle unterwegs


Ihr faulen Säcke!  Zerschreddert den Spaß nicht.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Mai 2014)

EDC101 schrieb:


> War ne super Tour! Danke an alle die dabei waren und besonders an die ortskundigen Guides


Japp, hat Spaß gemacht! Und scheinbar gibt es jetzt einen Local mehr, der seine Traumtrails auch zu schätzen weiß.


----------



## shield (26. Mai 2014)

vielleicht für alle im raum KA interessant zu wissen:







(Quelle: Facebookpage von der Maibike)


----------



## EDC101 (28. Mai 2014)

Ist jemand am Wochenende unterwegs? Wäre am Donnerstag, Freitag und Samstag ziemlich flexibel.

Gruß,
Christoph


----------



## overkill_KA (29. Mai 2014)

shield schrieb:


> vielleicht für alle im raum KA interessant zu wissen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gibt es da genaue Angaben auf welchen Trails?


----------



## shield (29. Mai 2014)

ne leider nicht. ich hab das auch nur von nem bekannten per mail geschickt bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasender Robert (30. Mai 2014)

Hallo, 

Martin und ich fahren morgen nachmittag zur Hornisgrinde. Abfahrt mit dem Zug ist um 14:09 am Hbf. Insgesamt sind etwa 45km und 1500hm geplant. 

Robert


----------



## muddymartin (30. Mai 2014)

Le


matou schrieb:


> Kurze Info an Alle die sich ab und zu auf den Trails rund um Bad Wildbad herumtreiben. Unsere Tour war gestern ziemlich frustrierend.
> Alle populären Trails auf beiden Talseiten wurden durch gefällte Bäume zugelegt.
> 
> D.h. konkret:
> ...



leider lese ich Dein Post erst heute. wir waren gestern auch dort, die Bäume liegen immernoch. Schöner Mist, das wars ind Bad Wildbad werde ich keinen Cent mehr liegen lassen.
Am meisten hat mich genervt, dass wir auf den Trails selbst am Vatertag quasi keine Wanderer angetroffen haben, die wir hätten stören können. Vermutlich laufen die auf den Wegen wegen den querliegenden Bäumen nun auch nicht mehr.


----------



## matou (30. Mai 2014)

Ja, habs die Tage auch von einem Freund nochmal bestätigt bekommen. 
Zudem wurde nun zusätzlich noch ein unbekannter/unmarkierter Weg zugelegt.

Was ich traurig finde...heute früh im Radio gehört...für so einen Quatsch ist in Wildbad scheinbar Geld (~4 Mio EUR) übrig.
Auf der einen Seite schreit man nach Touristen, auf der anderen Seite vergrault man Touristen/Biker die bei ihrem Besuch Geld in Grünhütte, Supermarkt, Bäcker, Biergarten, etc lassen...komisch!


----------



## muddymartin (30. Mai 2014)

Den 5-Bäume-Trail akzeptier ich ja mit viele Mühe noch, da mit MTB-Verbotsschildern ja zumindest am Traileingang gewarnt wird, dass ich auch diesen <2m-Weg nicht fahren darf, aber wenn man auf der anderen Talseite zum riesenstein hochkurbelt und dann ohne vorwarnung das rad quasi wieder runterschieben darf, ohne dass man einen einzigen Fußgänger trifft


----------



## overkill_KA (30. Mai 2014)

shield schrieb:


> ne leider nicht. ich hab das auch nur von nem bekannten per mail geschickt bekommen.



Bin gestern noch von der Carl-Schöpf Hütte runter nach Schluttenbach - da war soweit alles frei.


----------



## muddymartin (30. Mai 2014)

Schluttenbach ist aber auch nicht Bad Wildbad. Vermutlich ein anderes Forstrevier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan89 (30. Mai 2014)

Rasender Robert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Martin und ich fahren morgen nachmittag zur Hornisgrinde. Abfahrt mit dem Zug ist um 14:09 am Hbf. Insgesamt sind etwa 45km und 1500hm geplant.
> 
> Robert



bin vll. dabei muss mal schaun wie fit ich morgen bin...
Fahrt ihr den Westweg nach Forbach oder nach Lauf?


----------



## Maddin92 (30. Mai 2014)

Wir wollen erst von der Hornisgrinde über den Westweg nach Unterstmatt fahren und danach erneut hoch, um dann nach Lauf zu fahren.


----------



## overkill_KA (30. Mai 2014)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Schluttenbach ist aber auch nicht Bad Wildbad. Vermutlich ein anderes Forstrevier


war auch auf Post #7058 bezogen und nicht auf dich


----------



## muddymartin (30. Mai 2014)

Ok, dann machts natürlich Sinn 

Gesendet von meinem GT-P3110 mit Tapatalk


----------



## vitaminc (1. Juni 2014)

Hängt wohl wirklich stark vom Gebiet im Schwarzwald ab.
Bin die letzten 3 Tage im Südschwarzwald unterwegs gewesen, sei Herzogenhorn, Spießhorn, Hochkopf oder gar das überlaufene Belchen, waren viel auf dem Höhenweg und den damit verbundenen Trails unterwegs, die Wanderer mit 1 Ausnahme sehr nett, haben alle Platz gemacht, haben freundlich zurück gegrüßt, alles kein Thema. Nur wie gesagt 1mal gab es ein Kommentar von wegen, ob wir nicht Schilder lesen können..

Schade um Bad Wildbad, ich hoffe das ist nicht Gang und Gebe für Gebiete die mit nem Bikepark erschlossen wurden.


----------



## malmo (3. Juni 2014)

Ist heute abend jemand am Wattkopf unterwegs? Fahre eine kleine Feierabendrunde und werde voraussichtlich gegen 18.35-18.45 Uhr an der Hedwigsquelle sein...wenn jmd Lust/Zeit hat, gerne melden!


----------



## shield (3. Juni 2014)

was wird denn gefahren? bei mir wirds wohl eng. hatte vor eher morgen ne runde fahren zu gehen.


----------



## malmo (3. Juni 2014)

Ich kenn bisher nur relativ wenig Trails da oben...bin meist noch auf Erkundungstour und entdecke immer wieder neue Trails. Die letzten Male, als ich unterwegs war, bin ich zum Abschluss einen Teil der Maibike-Strecke gefahren, die wieder bei der Hedwigsquelle endet.
Wenn mich jemand mitnimmt, der paar Trails kennt, nehm ich das Angebot gerne an!

Wegen mir könnte es auch etwas später losgehen, ist ja mittlerweile lang genug hell!


----------



## Rasender Robert (3. Juni 2014)

@malmo: Ich werde heute abend auch eine Runde fahren und kann dir gerne ein paar Trails am Wattkopf zeigen. 18:45 an der Hedwigsquelle würde mir gut passen.

Falls noch jemand aus Karlsruhe mitkommen möchte: Ich bin um 18:30 an der Wasserwerkbrücke.

Robert


----------



## Jan89 (3. Juni 2014)

hatte Roberts Post überlesen...
bin auch dabei um 18:30 an der WWB

bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malmo (3. Juni 2014)

ich fahre aus der Südstadt los, wäre also auch um 18.30 an der WWB!
Sehr cool, bis dann!


----------



## Jan89 (3. Juni 2014)

bin doch raus 
sorry!


----------



## franticz (5. Juni 2014)

mh da muss ich auch mal nachm urlaub mit


----------



## Maddin92 (5. Juni 2014)

Ich fahre morgen mittag eine Wattkopf Runde. Start ist 15:30 Uhr an der wasserwerkbrücke bzw 15 Minuten später an der Quelle. 

Gruß Martin


----------



## w3rd (6. Juni 2014)

So, Mo, Pfalz?


----------



## malmo (6. Juni 2014)

Würde gerne mal eine Pfalz-Tour mitradeln! Wenn am Montag eine gestartet wird, würde ich mich ranhängen!


----------



## w3rd (6. Juni 2014)

malmo schrieb:


> Würde gerne mal eine Pfalz-Tour mitradeln! Wenn am Montag eine gestartet wird, würde ich mich ranhängen!


als führer bin ich wegen permanenter unaufmerksamkeit leider nicht geeignet


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. Juni 2014)

Also ich könnte mir schon vorstellen am Montag zu fahren, allerdings kann ich das wirklich erst am Sonntag Nachmittag sagen, denn ich muss in mich reinhören ob meine Rippe das mitmachen mag. Muss es dann halt runter etwas sachter angehen lassen. Prinzipiell also ja.


----------



## w3rd (6. Juni 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Also ich könnte mir schon vorstellen am Montag zu fahren, allerdings kann ich das wirklich erst am Sonntag Nachmittag sagen, denn ich muss in mich reinhören ob meine Rippe das mitmachen mag. Muss es dann halt runter etwas sachter angehen lassen. Prinzipiell also ja.


haha, dann komm ich mal hinterher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. Juni 2014)

So, es ist Bullenheiss. Meine Rippe sagt mir ich darf und deswegen um 9:34 ab Hbf einmal Maikammer und dann einmal rüber und zurück und am Ende dann vielleicht Hochberg anstatt Klausental, je nachdem wie viele Rotsocken unterwegs sind.

9:20 unter derAnzeige oder 10:50 am unteren Kalmitparkplatz. Wenn sich niemand für den Parkplatz anmeldet, fahre ich da nicht vorbei!


----------



## w3rd (8. Juni 2014)

Bin dabei!


----------



## malmo (8. Juni 2014)

servus, wäre auch dabei!

Ihr meint die große Anzeige im Karlsruher Hbf, bevors zu den Gleisen geht, oder?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. Juni 2014)

Ja. Und es wird ob der Hitze eher chillig. Weil die Hütten voll sein werden Vesper mitnehmen!


----------



## malmo (8. Juni 2014)

ok, bestens! bis morgen dann!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. Juni 2014)

Und es war heiß! Danke für die Begleitung und noch ein Hallo an @rayc und @scylla. Man kann sich echt nicht aus dem Weg gehen.

EDIT: Und die Rippe war nur ein wenig Motzig. Erstaunlich dafür, dass ich vor 10 Tagen noch ziemlich sicher war ich hätte sie mir gebrochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malmo (10. Juni 2014)

Ja, war brutal heiss! Trotzdem nochmal ein Dankeschön für die Tipps und die super Führung durch die Pfälzer Trails


----------



## w3rd (10. Juni 2014)

Kurz vom hitzschlag und 4.5h heimweg. Worth it!


----------



## /dev/random (13. Juni 2014)

Es ist extrem kurzfristig, aber trotzdem: Ich fahre jetzt eine (gemütliche) Forstwegrunde am Wattkopf; ich bin ca. 19:15 an der WWB.

Mitfahrer sind willkommen


----------



## w3rd (14. Juni 2014)

Fährt morgen jmd was? Pfalz schwawa?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. Juni 2014)

Herjee, für den Manu mal wieder was basteln. Es wird etwas teuerer, Mitfahrer für das 5er Ticket sehr gerne gesehen, da Express bis Neustadt. 

10:07 Start, d.h. Spätestens 9:55 unter der Anzeige Hbf Haupthalle. 

Plan: Weinbiet, Teilweise runter Lampertkreuz, bevor man dann am Ende dort ist runter über den Wolkenbruchweg. Dort vielleicht über das Gelbe Kreuz wieder hoch und gleich nochmal runter oder aber von hinten wieder hoch aufs Weinbiet oder halt auch das Weinbiet zweimal. Je nach Bums und Laune. 

Alternativstrecken auch gerne gesehen. 

Tempo ist moderat. Der Manu wird seit letzter Woche nicht superfit geworden sein. 

Anybody?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. Juni 2014)

Philipp, wie steht's eigentlich mit deinem Knie? Kannst du bald mal wieder mit?


----------



## trail_desire (15. Juni 2014)

Wir waren am WE bei der Teufelsmühle. War richtig schön. Bis auf den Umstand, daß wir einen Sigma 2209 Bikecomputer verloren haben, irgendwo zwischen Hahnenfalzhütte, Teufelsmühle und BM runter.
Falls ihn jemand gefunden hat, würden wir uns freuen....


----------



## GhostKA (17. Juni 2014)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Wir waren am WE bei der Teufelsmühle. War richtig schön. Bis auf den Umstand, daß wir einen Sigma 2209 Bikecomputer verloren haben, irgendwo zwischen Hahnenfalzhütte, Teufelsmühle und BM runter.
> Falls ihn jemand gefunden hat, würden wir uns freuen....



Hab zwar deinen Computer nicht gefunden aber meinen, BC 2209 gerade durch einen ROX 10.0 ersetzt. Der BC wäre also gebrauch käuflich zu erwerben, wobei du ja Geschwindigkeitssensor und Pulsgurt wahrscheinlich nicht brauchst ;-)


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. Juni 2014)

Gibts die Mittwochsrunde noch - fährt morgen wer?


----------



## mhubig (17. Juni 2014)

@DIRK SAYS meinst die die Mittwochsrunde vom Club -> http://www.mtb-karlsruhe.de/2014/06/10/3014 ?
Also ich habe vor da mitzufahren! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. Juni 2014)

Nein, die Leute hier im Thread.


----------



## Rasender Robert (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

Martin und ich fahren morgen schon etwas früher: Treffpunkt ist um 15:30 an der Wasserwerkbrücke bzw. um 15:45 an der Hedwigsquelle.
@DIRK SAYS: Ich schätze das ist zu früh für dich, aber leider geht es bei uns nicht später.

Generell zu den Feierabendrunden: Vor einiger Zeit gab es mal eine Abstimmung, bei die Mehrheit für den Mittwoch gestimmt hat. In diesem Jahr sind Martin und ich mangels Mitfahrern aber meistens allein unterwegs, sodass wir auch kurzfristig an anderen Tagen oder zu anderen Uhrzeiten fahren. Falls hier also jemand Lust hat, abends eine Runde am Wattkopf zu fahren, so soll das nicht am Mittwoch scheitern. Wir sind zeitlich recht flexibel und können uns auch auf einen anderen Tag einstellen.

Viele Grüße

Robert


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. Juni 2014)

OK. Da ich nur sporadisch in KA mit dem Rad unterwegs bin, werde ich mich mal anhängen wenn es mir rein passt.

Wenn morgen Abend keiner am Wattkopf fährt, fahr ich da wo ich sonst auch hin fahre. ...

Ich dachte nur, wenn ein paar bekannte Gesichter unterwegs sind, könnte ich die mal wieder treffen.


----------



## /dev/random (18. Juni 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Philipp, wie steht's eigentlich mit deinem Knie? Kannst du bald mal wieder mit?


Es wird langsam besser. Wann ich wieder "richtig" dabei bin, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Maddin92 (20. Juni 2014)

Robert und ich begeben uns morgen auf die Suche nach neuen Trails in Bad Bergzabern/Wissembourg.

Es handelt sich um eine größere Experimentierrunde mit ca. 50 km und 2000 hm.

Treffpunkt ist um fünf vor acht unter Anzeige am Hbf. Bahnfahrt liegt komplett im KVV.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Rasender Robert (24. Juni 2014)

Hallo, 

Ich fahre morgen abend eine Runde am Wattkopf. Startzeit ist wie immer um 18:30 an der Wasserwerkbrücke und 15 Minuten später an der Hedwigsquelle. 

Robert

Edit: Da sich niemand angemeldet hat, fahre ich bereits etwas früher los und warte auch nicht an der WWB.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. Juni 2014)

Wie war die Bastelrunde in Zabern?


----------



## Maddin92 (24. Juni 2014)

Die war grundsätzlich ganz gut. Einige tolle trails dabei, aber alles sehr einfach und schnell. 

Man muss ein paar Verbindungen noch optimieren. Aber in Summe bei sechs trails die hauptsächlich nach Karte geplant waren nur eine niete dabei. 

Wenn man nochmal hinfährt muss man definitiv noch mehr in Frankreich fahren, die Berge um wissembourg haben durchaus Potenzial.


----------



## franticz (29. Juni 2014)

Hat einer ne Karte von der Wattkopfrunde? ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (29. Juni 2014)

Karte? Auf der OSM sind  alle Trails am Wattkopf drauf. Falls du einen Track meinst müsstest du erst mal spezifizieren, welche Runde genau du meinst


----------



## franticz (29. Juni 2014)

Ich weiss nicht wirklich welche runden es da gibt^^ eine anfänger/fortgeschrittenen runde wäre fein^^


----------



## muddymartin (30. Juni 2014)

matou schrieb:


> Kurze Info an Alle die sich ab und zu auf den Trails rund um Bad Wildbad herumtreiben. Unsere Tour war gestern ziemlich frustrierend.
> Alle populären Trails auf beiden Talseiten wurden durch gefällte Bäume zugelegt.
> 
> D.h. konkret:
> ...



Gibts hierzu nen neuens Status? Ende Mai war noch alles zu mit Bäumen, wurden die inzwischen weggeräumt?


----------



## matou (30. Juni 2014)

Nein, die Sache hat sich verschärft. Es liegen nun ALLE Trails mit Bäumen zu.


----------



## trail_desire (30. Juni 2014)

Das gleiche Spiel hab ich bei einem kleinen Hometrail in Pfinztal auch entdeckt.....Das ist nun die Antwort der Forstverwaltungen auf die Diskussion um die 2m Regel. In Wildbad sicher mit dem Hintergrund, daß es ja einen Bikepark gibt. Daß aber nicht alle Biker Freerider und Downhiller sind ist denen nicht bewusst. 
Dürfen die das eigentlich? Vorhandene, über Jahre bestehende naturfeste Wege zu blockieren? Damit verwehren sie ja auch dem Wanderer das Betretungsrecht. 
Und bei uns fällen die dafür gesunde Bäume und lassen die auf den Wegen verotten....


----------



## matou (30. Juni 2014)

Dürfen die das? Naja, irgendeine Rechtfertigung werden sie schon finden. Ob die gefällten Bäume ihrer Verkehrsicherungspflicht entsprechen...keine Ahnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (30. Juni 2014)

So was geht wohl scheinbar nur im Schwarzwald wo scheinbar wirklich keine Sau wandert. In der Pfalz würde der dann entstehende Schorlemob die Forstverwaltung bestimmt lynchen. :/

Wenn es wirklich gewollt ist, dann zeugt es nur von vollkommener Borniertheit.


----------



## scylla (30. Juni 2014)

matou schrieb:


> Dürfen die das? Naja, irgendeine Rechtfertigung werden sie schon finden. Ob die gefällten Bäume ihrer Verkehrsicherungspflicht entsprechen...keine Ahnung.



Offizielle und markierte Wanderwege?
Was sagt eigentlich der Wanderverein (Schwarzwaldverein?) zu der Baumfäll-Aktion des Forsts? Für einen Wanderer ist es ja auch nicht schön, ständig über quer liegende Bäume krabbeln zu müssen. Mich würde sowas deutlich mehr stören, als ein vereinzelter vorbeiflitzender Mountainbiker


----------



## matou (30. Juni 2014)

Teils sind es offizielle, markierte Wege - teils unmarkierte aber "gut frequentierte" Wege.
Wie ich damals schon sagte, evtl hilft es wenn man (viele) mal die entsprechenden Ansprechpartner anschreibt...es muss ja nicht die Bikerperspektive sein. 

...ich (wir) gehen auch davon aus, dass es eine Aktion von lokalem Forst, Vereinen und evtl "Stadt" ist.
Frei nach dem Motto "Jetzt sind wir schon so gnädig und gewähren Euch den Bikeparkt, dann haltet Euch gefälligst von den Wanderwegen fern..."


----------



## Mausoline (30. Juni 2014)

Vorarbeiten zur Erweiterung vom Nationalpark


----------



## shield (30. Juni 2014)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Das gleiche Spiel hab ich bei einem kleinen Hometrail in Pfinztal auch entdeckt.....Das ist nun die Antwort der Forstverwaltungen auf die Diskussion um die 2m Regel. In Wildbad sicher mit dem Hintergrund, daß es ja einen Bikepark gibt. Daß aber nicht alle Biker Freerider und Downhiller sind ist denen nicht bewusst.
> Dürfen die das eigentlich? Vorhandene, über Jahre bestehende naturfeste Wege zu blockieren? Damit verwehren sie ja auch dem Wanderer das Betretungsrecht.
> Und bei uns fällen die dafür gesunde Bäume und lassen die auf den Wegen verotten....




um welchen trail(bereich) handelt es sich? ich wollte demnächst ne runde fahren und nicht über den lenker absteigen...


----------



## Maddin92 (30. Juni 2014)

Robert und ich fahren morgen eine Feierabendrunde am Wattkopf. Abfahrt ist um 18:30 Uhr an der Wasserwerkbrücke bzw. 15 min später an der Hedwigsquelle.

@franticz Wenn du willst kannst du einfach mitkommen und wir zeigen dir die Trails.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## franticz (1. Juli 2014)

Sorry gerade erst gesehen^^ leider etwas zu spät ^^ nächstes mal^^


----------



## ciao heiko (2. Juli 2014)

Zu den blockierten Trail wäre es gut wenn Ihr uns Beweise senden könntet. Es wäre schön wenn man ein paar Fotos hätte aus dennen z.B. hervorgeht.
- das der Weg über eine längere Strecke auch breiter als 2 Meter ist.
- oder das der Weg auch für Spaziergänger jetzt schwer zu passieren ist
- oder ob durch die Wegsperrungen selbst der Weg/Wald beschädigt wurde (Traktorspuren, junge Bäume)

Bitte einige Angaben zum Weg machen
- gekennzeichneter Wanderweg (Schwarzwaldvereinsschilder mit fotografieren)
- Frequentierung
- GPS Daten oder z.B. in Google Earth einzeichnen.

Das ganze bitte per Mail an [email protected] Ich kann nichts versprechen, aber mal sehen was man daraus machen kann.

Davon unabhänig empfehle ich euch den Vorgang auch zu senden an:
- Forstamt
- Tourismusbüro
- Gemeindeverwaltung
- Schwarzwaldverein 
- lokale Presse

ciao heiko


----------



## ciao heiko (4. Juli 2014)

In Bad Wildbad gab es eine ähnliche Baumfällaktion.

Wir haben heute darüber auf FB berichtet.
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails

Der Beitrag hat eine sehr gute Reichweite und das Touristoffice hat ein paar E-Mails bekommen. Wir wissen auch das der Forst informiert wurde.

Den Stein haben wir ins Rollen gebracht. Mal sehen was dabei herauskommt.

ciao heiko


----------



## franticz (4. Juli 2014)

Fährt jemand morgen? Falls es total stürmt^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EDC101 (10. Juli 2014)

Hat jemand Lust am jetzigen Samstag eine Runde zu fahren? Dachte an Maikammer => Kalmit => Hohe Loog => Kaltenbrunner Thal => Weinbiet und wenn noch Lust und Kraft vorhanden ist über die Hohe Loog nach Maikammer (oder Neustadt) zurück.

Viele Grüße,
Christoph


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. Juli 2014)

Ist dein Rädl also jetzt da? So richtig einladend ist das Wetter ja nicht.


----------



## EDC101 (10. Juli 2014)

Das Radel ist da  

Ach in der Pfalz ist das Wetter immer schön.


----------



## Krustenking (11. Juli 2014)

Wenn du die Tour am Sonntag fährst wäre ich dabei, Samstag kann ich nicht.


----------



## Rasender Robert (14. Juli 2014)

Hallo, 

Heute Abend wird es wohl seit längerem mal wieder trocken bleiben. Deshalb fahren Martin und ich eine Feierabendrunde am Wattkopf. Startzeit wie immer um 18:30 an der Wasserwerkbrücke und 15 Minuten später an der Hedwigsquelle. 

Robert


----------



## franticz (14. Juli 2014)

Soo viel zum Thema es bleibt trocken^^


----------



## Jan89 (14. Juli 2014)

Bin dabei komme um 18:30 an die WWB. 

bis dann


----------



## shield (14. Juli 2014)

ich stech auch dazu - bis gleich an der WWB.


----------



## [email protected] (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin wegen Familie nächste Woche in Marxzell Burbach und wollte mein Rad mitnehmen. Habt ihr als Einheimische Tipps, Kontakte oder Ähnliches? Gibt es einen festen Termin in der Woche bei euch? 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franticz (16. Juli 2014)

Nee feste Termine gibt es nicht. Das wird meist hier verabredet


----------



## Maddin92 (16. Juli 2014)

Wenn du trails an Wattkopf/edelberg suchst musst du, musst du eigentlich nur auf die Karte schauen (osm) und nach wegen suchen die nach trails ausschauen. 

Ansonsten haben wir schon einen recht regelmäßigen Treff mittwochs abends oder manchmal auch an anderen Tagen. (um mal dem unnötigen Post hier obendrüber zu widersprechen) 

Gesendet von meinem HTC Sensation mit Tapatalk


----------



## franticz (16. Juli 2014)

^^ das hsat du mir so gesagt aber ok^^


----------



## /dev/random (16. Juli 2014)

Von Marxzell aus würde ich nicht an den Wattkopf fahren, da lohnenswertere Ziele näher liegen.  Beispielsweise der Mahlberg und der Bernstein. Wie der Maddin schon angedeutet hat ist vieles bei OSM eingetragen.

Ansonsten: Auf Wanderer Rücksicht nehmen, gerade bei schönem Wetter treten die dort auch gehäuft auf.


----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (17. Juli 2014)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin wegen Familie nächste Woche in Marxzell Burbach und wollte mein Rad mitnehmen. Habt ihr als Einheimische Tipps, Kontakte oder Ähnliches? Gibt es einen festen Termin in der Woche bei euch?
> 
> Danke im Voraus



Wann bist du genau in Burbach? Wohne seit 4 Wochen auch direkt im Nachbarort und würde auch gern mal die Lokations vor Ort erkunden, bis dato noch keine Zeit dazu gefunden.


----------



## mhubig (18. Juli 2014)

He am Samstag wird wohl sehr, sehr geiles Wetter!







Jemand Lust auf 'ne Pfalztour? So Kalmit, Weinbiet, Hoheloog, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan89 (18. Juli 2014)

Bin dabei wenn wir gegen 14:34 starten...
Muss vormittags noch lernen und habe nicht so lust in der Mittagshitze zu biken.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Maddin92 (18. Juli 2014)

Also ich bin auch dabei, aber 14:34 finde ich ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen spät. Wenn man drei Berge mitnimmt dauert das ja schon seine Zeit und mit dem späten Zug fährt man erst um kurz vor vier in Maikammer los.


----------



## Jan89 (18. Juli 2014)

Maddin92 schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch dabei, aber 14:34 finde ich ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen spät. Wenn man drei Berge mitnimmt dauert das ja schon seine Zeit und mit dem späten Zug fährt man erst um kurz vor vier in Maikammer los.



es ist ja lange hell...
13:34 oder 14:07 wären für mich auch noch ok bei nem Zug noch früher bin ich raus 
bzw. fahre dann allein.


----------



## Maddin92 (18. Juli 2014)

@mhubig Was meinst du?

Vorschlag von mir:
Wir fahren Kalmit - Hohe Loog - Zigeunerfelsen - Neustadt - Weinbiet - Neustadt - Kaltenbronner Tal - Hohe Loog/Kalmit - Klausental (oder je nach Zeit vllt auch Hochberg) -Maikammer

Von der Zeit her können wir meinetwegen dann auch mittags fahren. Ich würde aber 13:34 vorschlagen, damit man den Zug spätestens 21:09 Uhr erreicht.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## mhubig (18. Juli 2014)

@Maddin92 @Jan89 Von mir aus is Mittags auch OK!

Also treffen um 13:25 Uhr unter der Uhr am HBF in Karlsruhe. Ich hab wahrscheinlich noch ein, zwei Kollegen im Schlepptau ...

EDIT: @Maddin92 Die Route hört sich auch super an!


----------



## Jan89 (18. Juli 2014)

Alles klar bis dann


----------



## Gp1 (18. Juli 2014)

Verlockend...... Schade muss diese Woche noch pausieren und die nächsten 2 Wochenenden in die Heimat


----------



## [email protected] (18. Juli 2014)

Habe mich ein bisschen vertan, haben eine FeWo in Bad Herrenalb. Ist ja nicht ganz sooo weit weg. 

Die TouriInfo von Bad Herrenalb bietet online MTB Touren an, alsPDF....gibt es da irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit?


----------



## Maddin92 (18. Juli 2014)

Passt. Komme auch zum HBF.


Bezüglich Touren in Herrenalb. Wenn du es technisch anspruchsvoller mit Kehren willst kannst du den Trail von der Teufelsmühle fahren. Alternativ gibt es noch den Albursprungstrail, aber den bin ich selbst noch nicht gefahren. Einfach mal im Internet nach gps Tracks suchen.
MTB Touren von offizieller Seite sind bei uns meist nicht so spannend.


----------



## EDC101 (18. Juli 2014)

Ich würde am Sonntag fahren - ist da jemand vor Ort?

Edit: Region Kalmit / Hohe Loog / Neustadt / Maikammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (19. Juli 2014)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Habe mich ein bisschen vertan, haben eine FeWo in Bad Herrenalb. Ist ja nicht ganz sooo weit weg.
> 
> Die TouriInfo von Bad Herrenalb bietet online MTB Touren an, alsPDF....gibt es da irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit?



Nicht so tragisch, rund um Bad Herrenalb sind die Berge eh höher. 
Nach einem kurzen Überfliegen, kann ich die sagen, dass ich die einzigen Trail-Meter in der Käppele-Teufelsmühle-Tour gefunden hab. Und diese Trails sind auch nicht unbedingt "massentauglich"...komische Auswahl. Ansonsten bestehen die Touren fast nur aus Forstwegen.

Kannst du kurz beschreiben was du für Touren suchst? Km/Hm? Schwierigkeitsgrad? Mit was für einem Bike bist du unterwegs?


----------



## shield (19. Juli 2014)

dachte das interessiert hier aus aktuellem anlass:
bin gestern von bad herrenalb>bernstein>teufelsmühle>schweizer kopf>sommerberg>bad wildbad>neuenbürg unterwegs gewesen.

nur zu empfehlen! 60 km/1700hm


----------



## Schwobenflyer (19. Juli 2014)

@shield hättest in Neusatz (meine Heimat) vorbeikommen können auf ein Kaffee.


----------



## shield (19. Juli 2014)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> @shield hättest in Neusatz (meine Heimat) vorbeikommen können auf ein Kaffee.



ne sorry das läge zu weit nördlich. aber beim nächsten mal überleg ichs mir. danke!


----------



## Mausoline (19. Juli 2014)

matou schrieb:


> ...... Und diese Trails sind auch nicht unbedingt "massentauglich"...komische Auswahl. Ansonsten bestehen die Touren fast nur aus Forstwegen.
> 
> Kannst du kurz beschreiben was du für Touren suchst? Km/Hm? Schwierigkeitsgrad? Mit was für einem Bike bist du unterwegs?



Seit wann darf man denn die blaue Raute zur Teufelsmühle denn offiziell fahren  und der Brudersweg von der Hahnenfalzhütte runter  der war vor Jahren soo verblockt, aufwärts geht da ohne Tragen nix....und dann bei der Felsenrunde das Schlußstück auf der Straße runter nach Herrenalb 
Wirklich komische Auswahl


----------



## matou (19. Juli 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Seit wann darf man denn die blaue Raute zur Teufelsmühle denn offiziell fahren  und der Brudersweg von der Hahnenfalzhütte runter  ...



Naja, die Wege sind fast immer breiter als 2 Meter.


----------



## w3rd (19. Juli 2014)

Morgen Pfalz?


----------



## [email protected] (22. Juli 2014)

matou schrieb:


> Nicht so tragisch, rund um Bad Herrenalb sind die Berge eh höher.
> Nach einem kurzen Überfliegen, kann ich die sagen, dass ich die einzigen Trail-Meter in der Käppele-Teufelsmühle-Tour gefunden hab. Und diese Trails sind auch nicht unbedingt "massentauglich"...komische Auswahl. Ansonsten bestehen die Touren fast nur aus Forstwegen.
> 
> Kannst du kurz beschreiben was du für Touren suchst? Km/Hm? Schwierigkeitsgrad? Mit was für einem Bike bist du unterwegs?



Danke für deine Antwort.  

Ich bringe mein HT mit, Mrz 44 vorne, bin dieses Jahr nicht soooo viel gefahren. Ich denke ich kriege in zehn Tagen 2 bis 3 Touren evtl hin. Irgendetwass zwischen 20 und 40 km wäre gut. HM egal, weil wer rauf kommt kann auch wieder runter. 

Schwierigkeitsgrad? Ich mag das Vinschgau und bin gerne in den Wäldern von Vancouver unterwegs.

Was meinst Du mit "massentauglich" bei der Käppele Tour?


----------



## matou (23. Juli 2014)

Mit "nicht massentauglich" meine ich:
Der oben erwähnte Brudesweg und zu Teilen auch die blaue Raute bestehen zu großen Teilen einfach nur aus einem Haufen kopfgroßer und größerer Steine und Geröll. Manches fest, manches lose.
Mit Trailerfahrung kann man aber einiges damit anfangen bzw Spaß haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gabba_Gandalf (23. Juli 2014)

wenn ihr einen Termin habt, wäre super wenn ihr mir kurz Bescheid geben könntet. Ich würde dann eventuell mich anschließen.

Werde auch am diesen WE bereits bissle die Gegend mal erkunden


----------



## shield (29. Juli 2014)

ist schon jemand den Forstarbeiten an der Hornklamm begegnet?


----------



## Endurix (29. Juli 2014)

Den Forstarbeitern nicht, aber die Bäume liegen kreuz und quer. Auf der "A8-Seite" der Klamm kann man gerade nicht so wirklich gut fahren


----------



## shield (29. Juli 2014)

ja, das ist das problem. ich bin dort unterwegs gewesen und habe plötzlich schilder gesehn und bin vorsichtig (das war nach 20 uhr  - da arbeitet niemand mehr nehm ich an) durchgefahren. in schrittgeschwindigkeit.

mir scheint, dass sie einen neuen trail blockieren wollen und es nur auf so eine kindische art und weise schaffen.


----------



## Endurix (29. Juli 2014)

Wenn in den nächsten Tagen auf der Ettlinger Seite der Klamm plötzlich auch Bäume liegen, dann ist eine Sperrung wohl die Absicht. Gestern lagen auf dieser Seite noch keine Bäume.  Ansonsten könnte es noch unter die Rubrik "Unwetterschäden" fallen...


----------



## trail_desire (29. Juli 2014)

Ich will ja kein Spassverderber sein.....aber genau das hab ich vermutet. Am Wattkopf wird zuviel gebaut. Da brauchen wir uns nicht wundern, wenn die irgendwann einen Riegel bzw. Baum vorschieben. Ich hoffe nicht, daß durch das viele bauen jetzt alle Trails am Wattkopf nach und nach blockiert werden. Daß an jeder Ecke dort was Neues entsteht, wird den zuständigen Behörden langsam zu viel sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurix (30. Juli 2014)

An jeder Ecke ist ja nicht der Fall. Oder ich kenne die Strecken nicht ;-)


----------



## shield (30. Juli 2014)

also ich kenne 4 trails/strecken. das is wahrlich nicht sehr viel...

dennoch ist es klar, dass es leuten irgendwann zu viel wird. aber ich glaube nicht dass irgendwelche ämter oder behörden davon wissen, sondern lediglich jagd- und forstamt. die machen das unter sich kann ich mir vorstellen...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. August 2014)

Ghosty82 schrieb:


> Jemand am Samstag unterwegs? Wäre praktisch für alle Vorschläge zu haben! Pfalz? Schwarzwald?


@Ghosty82 zu deine Frage im anderen Thread. Ich bin zwar am Arsch (Adduktorenzerrung) aber der Dok meinte, alles was ich unter moderatem Ärger tun kann ist erlaubt. Was ist dein Plan?


----------



## mhubig (1. August 2014)

@Ghosty82 & @Prof. Dr. YoMan: Ich hätte auch Lust! ;-)


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. August 2014)

Ich kann nicht übertreiben. Bei mir wäre einmal Kalmit/Loog rüber und wieder zurück sicher das Maximum, was meine Adduktoren und mein Sitzknochen mitmachen. Im Zweifel fahre ich auf der Neustadt Seite nicht mal ganz mit runter und wir treffen uns oben wieder auf der Loog. Auch ist maximales Technikgehampel (Zigeunerfelsen) nicht wirklich nötig.


----------



## EDC101 (1. August 2014)

Wäre Samstags auch dabei! Pfälzerwald  ?


----------



## w3rd (1. August 2014)

War auch dabei wenn mir jemand eine daempferpumpe mitbringt. Hab Luft raus und finde meine nicht...
Würde auch über ka mit dem auto. Testen wie viele Räder rein passen


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. August 2014)

Ich würde die Anfahrt gerne im Auto Buchen. Dämpferpumpe schleppe ich eh immer mit mir rum.


----------



## w3rd (1. August 2014)

Dann muss ich heute abend noch die rote Feder in die Gabel einbauen. Hab in fr noch eine gefunden!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. August 2014)

Do it. Mir ist morgen auf jeden Fall lieber als Sonntag. @/dev/random wie stehts mit dir Invalidem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhubig (1. August 2014)

@w3rd Pumpe hab ich immer dabei ...

EDIT: Wann wolltet ihr den so los?


----------



## EDC101 (1. August 2014)

Mir wäre ganz recht, wenn wir nicht vor 11.00 fahren.


----------



## Ghosty82 (1. August 2014)

Keine Ahnung, Pfalz oder eben irgendwas in den Schwarzwald! Murgtal hoch mit der Bahn und über hornisgrinde wieder runter oder sowas!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. August 2014)

Gewinnerneigung im Schwarzwald ist morgen schon deutlich. Wenn Manu mit der Karre kommt bietet sich das dann an und Christop sitzt ja eh in Maikammer.


----------



## Ghosty82 (1. August 2014)

Wann geht's dann los? Ihr fahrt Auto? die Welt möchte ich auch net verreißen morgen! Nach meinem Bänderriss vor 3 Wochen sollte ich's ein wenig Easy angehen lassen! 2x von der loog runter oder so! Schön flowig!;-)


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. August 2014)

Manu? Zeitplan? Wie viele passen in deine Karre mit Rad. Aktuell sind es ja mit dir schon vier. Ich bin ab 19:45 auf Konzert und schau dann Abends wieder rein. Mir ist alles recht, zur Not auch Bahn.
@Eike. Bock?


----------



## mhubig (1. August 2014)

Für mich wäre Abfahrt so 10-11 Uhr in KA OK. Gerne mit der Bahn, habe aber auch ein kleines Auto mit Platz für einen weiteren Mitfahrer plus Bike zur Verfügung ... Pfalz oder Schwarzwald ist mir egal.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. August 2014)

Plahnt mich bitte in einem Auto oder im Zug mit ein, ich komme mit, kann hier aber erst wieder um 11 oder 12 rein schaun.


----------



## w3rd (1. August 2014)

Irgendjemand wollte nicht vor 11 los. das schaffe ich locker. 10 passt auch
Mit ausgebauten laufrädern passen 4 rein. Mir fehlt nur polster material hast du was?
Was passiert eigentlich wenn man die Lyrik links ohne Öl fährt? 

Eike Bock! Vielleicht schaff ich auch 5 


Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Manu? Zeitplan? Wie viele passen in deine Karre mit Rad. Aktuell sind es ja mit dir schon vier. Ich bin ab 19:45 auf Konzert und schau dann Abends wieder rein. Mir ist alles recht, zur Not auch Bahn.
> @Eike. Bock?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /dev/random (1. August 2014)

@Prof. Dr. YoMan: Der Invalide ist mit dabei.  Gemütlich hoch, und gemütlich mit viel Flow wieder runter passt mir grad gut in den Kram. Auf Technikbasteleien habe ich momentan nicht richtig Lust. 

EDC wollte nicht vor 11:00 in Maikammer starten; d.h. wir müssten ca. 10:30 in KA los. Passt das jedem?

Ich hätte noch zwei Plätze im Auto frei. Holger, willst du mitfahren?


----------



## mhubig (1. August 2014)

@/dev/random würdest du mich auch mitnehmen? Ich wohne beim Holger gerade um die Ecke ... ;-)


----------



## Eike. (1. August 2014)

Ich werde erstmal auf einer Minimal-Wattkopf-Tour checken ob der neue Antrieb funktioniert. Und ob ichs überhaupt noch kann


----------



## Ghosty82 (1. August 2014)

Puh, alleine fahr ich aber net mit der Bahn! Sofern sich noch ne bahncombo oder ein Platz im Auto ergibt fände ich das echt dufte. Würde am Mc in mühlburg stehen.


----------



## w3rd (1. August 2014)

wer fährt denn bei mir mit Holger und?


----------



## Ghosty82 (1. August 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhubig (1. August 2014)

Bei mir hat sich gerade noch ein Kollege gemeldet der auch mit möchte, deswegen werde
ich jetzt doch selbst fahren!

Treffpunkt wie üblich am Kalmit Parkplatz so gegen 11.30 Uhr?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. August 2014)

Also jetzt haben wie schon sinnlos viele Autos. 

Manuel kann locker drei Leute mitnehmen und kommt eh mit dem Auto und Philipp kann auch zwei dazu Packen. 

Aber gut, wenn der Markus noch selber fährt muss jetzt einer der beiden restlichen den John am Mühlburger McDo und der andere mich am Bahnhof Süd aufgabeln. 

Zeit wäre 10:45 safe um 11:30 da zu sein.

Sagt mal an. Freu mich!


----------



## /dev/random (1. August 2014)

Wenn Manuel drei Leute mitnehmen kann, dann wäre ich gerne einer davon. John hätte dann auch noch Platz. 
Ich würd dann auch in Mühlburg beim McDonalds warten -- dann hab ich nicht so 'ne lange Anfahrt...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. August 2014)

Also Manu, wollen wir basteln? Wären dann zu viert in deinem Bock.


----------



## w3rd (1. August 2014)

Ich sammeln 10 30 Holger am bhf ein. Dann Rest am mcd. Falls ihr spanngurte habt bitte mitbringen. Bis morgen!


----------



## Ghosty82 (2. August 2014)

Bin 10.30 am Mc


----------



## EDC101 (2. August 2014)

Dann 11.30 am Kalmitparkplatz?


----------



## Krustenking (2. August 2014)

Ich wär ja auch gerne mal wieder dabei, aber heute ging nicht.
Hat jemand einen gpx Track für ne Tour mit ~ 60 Km und ~ 1600 Hm mit Startpunkt innerhalb eines 1h S-Bahn Radius?


----------



## /dev/random (2. August 2014)

Ich war schon lange nicht mehr so platt wie heute, aber die Tour hat trotzdem richtig viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Ghosty82 (2. August 2014)

Dito! War super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (2. August 2014)

Ich bin auch platt. Scheiss Verletzungen und Ausfallzeiten.  Aber fein wars. Und ging überraschend gut. Danke an den Fahrer mit dem geilen grossen Bock.


----------



## w3rd (3. August 2014)

EDC101 schrieb:


> Dann 11.30 am Kalmitparkplatz?


Da ich heute noch in der Gegend bin (Germersheim), hat jemand Lust die runde nochmal zu fahren? EDC101? du hast es ja nicht weit...


----------



## EDC101 (3. August 2014)

Leider nein, bin heute unterwegs. Meine Beine sind auch echt platt


----------



## Ghosty82 (3. August 2014)

Puh....überleg grad....


----------



## w3rd (3. August 2014)

Ghosty82 schrieb:


> Puh....überleg grad....


ja dann auf, keine gewalttour. will vor allem schauen was meine finger machen wenn ich 2 tage am stück fahre.


----------



## Ghosty82 (3. August 2014)

An wieviel Uhr hast du gedacht? Muss schauen wann der Zug fährt


----------



## w3rd (3. August 2014)

Ghosty82 schrieb:


> An wieviel Uhr hast du gedacht? Muss schauen wann der Zug fährt


brauch mit dem auto nach maikammer halbe stunde, richte mich nach dir. 
problem ist, habe mein handy immer noch nicht. müssen also wie früher zeit ausmachen und treffen


----------



## Ghosty82 (3. August 2014)

Zug um 12.42 erst, bin dann 13.37 in maikammer und ca 14 Uhr am Parkplatz!


----------



## Ghosty82 (3. August 2014)

Wenn dir das passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosty82 (3. August 2014)

Oder ich fahr auch mit'm Auto!?....dann könnten wir uns 13 Uhr am Parkplatz treffen?


----------



## w3rd (3. August 2014)

Ghosty82 schrieb:


> Oder ich fahr auch mit'm Auto!?....dann könnten wir uns 13 Uhr am Parkplatz treffen?


passt mir beides. 13 oder 14?


----------



## Ghosty82 (3. August 2014)

Also, dann lass uns 13 Uhr am Parkplatz machen! Bis gleich!;-)


----------



## w3rd (3. August 2014)

Ghosty82 schrieb:


> Also, dann lass uns 13 Uhr am Parkplatz machen! Bis gleich!;-)


ok!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. August 2014)

Und Manu, was machen die Hände? Gehts auf den Cross?


----------



## Gp1 (5. August 2014)

Ich strebe diesen Samstag auch mal wieder ne Tour an, schnell und anspruchsvoll. Habe wegen Verletzung aber auch ein wenig an Kondition verloren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EDC101 (5. August 2014)

Hat jemand Lust am Mittwoch mitzufahren? Ist wahrscheinlich zu weit für euch Karlsruher für unter der Woche


----------



## Jan89 (5. August 2014)

EDC101 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust am Mittwoch mitzufahren? Ist wahrscheinlich zu weit für euch Karlsruher für unter der Woche



Nicht für alle ;-) 
wenn der Postbote mir heute noch meine Speiche vorbeibringt dann würde ich mitfahren.

Wann und was hast du denn Geplant?


----------



## /dev/random (5. August 2014)

EDC101 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust am Mittwoch mitzufahren? Ist wahrscheinlich zu weit für euch Karlsruher für unter der Woche


Nein.

Morgen geht leider nix bei mir, meine Karre ist derzeit leider noch zerlegt. :/


----------



## mazola01 (6. August 2014)

Ghosty und ich werden gegen 16.30 am Parkplatz eintreffen.... Bis später


----------



## Ghosty82 (6. August 2014)

16.45 am Parkplatz maikammer!!!!


----------



## mazola01 (6. August 2014)

Geil wars... Federweg wird überbewertet 

P.s. Danke fürs jekyll Probe fahren ! Hat Potential das Teil


----------



## matou (7. August 2014)

Bin mindestens ein Jahr nicht mehr auf der Abfahrt Bernstein > Murgtal gewesen. Auf einigen 100 Metern existiert nun kein Trail mehr.
Soll nochmal einer sagen, Biker machen den Wald kaputt!

Aus ~1m Trail macht, eine x-Meter breite Waldautobahn. Schade! 






Wenn man sich an der Fotostelle umdreht, bekommt man eine Vorstellung wie es vorher aussah bzw wieviel Tonnen an Erde dort bewegt wurden.


----------



## shield (7. August 2014)

hmmmm dann kenne ich wohl einen anderen trail ins murgtal (nach hörden). die stelle ist mir nicht bekannt.
ich bin in den letzten 3 wochen gerade am bernstein gewesen, da habe ich von bauarbeiten noch nix gesehn.

trotzdem sehr schade.


----------



## matou (7. August 2014)

Ja, 50m weiter links im ersten Bild ist noch eine Variante, auf der gabs im letzten Jahr aber auch schon einen kurzen Abschnitt der platt gemacht wurde...


----------



## shield (7. August 2014)

aha! jetzt kommt es mir langsam bekannt vor. das ist sehr weit unten, unterhalb der hütte bei dem großen platz denk ich mal.

ich war dort im winter unterwegs - damals ist dieses bild entstanden. man blickt sozusagen richtung gernsbach (hinter dem hügel, auf ca 8 uhr müsste loffenau sein.). der berg ist direkt hinter einem.





zu dem zeitpunkt waren forstarbeiten.... evtl kam es auch davon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottyFR20 (7. August 2014)

..hat mich damals auch schockiert. Da wird einfach einer meiner Hometrails (zumindest teilweise) plattgemacht. Wie der Forst da hemmungslos durch den Wald gefräst hat, find ich abartig. Und wir machen uns einen Kopf wegen der paar Mikrospuren von den Reifen...


----------



## Stricherjunge (7. August 2014)

Ich kenn die Stelle auch nicht. Der Weg, den ich immer fahre, wurde im Winter zwar auch teilweise sehr Platt gemacht mit riesen Schneisen mitten durch den Wald, hat sich aber relativ gut erholt. Angesichts solcher Bilder erscheint das Naturschutzargument gegen Mountainbiken allerdings immer lächerlich, egal ob Wanderwege, die als Trails genutzt werden oder speziell gebaute.


----------



## Ghosty82 (11. August 2014)

Jemand von Euch am SA/SO unterwegs? Hätte Samstag Nachmittags und den gesamten Sonntag Zeit für Pfalz o.ä. !


----------



## Ghosty82 (16. August 2014)

Plan für Morgen heißt Pfalz! 9.42 Mühlburger Bahnhof! Ca 11 Uhr am Parkplatz maikammer! Falls jmd mit mir Zug fährt, er dürfte 10 min vorher am Hbf starten! Plan ist 2x hoch, sehr gemütlich! Dann mal sehen...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (16. August 2014)

Hey John, hört sich alles gut an, aber ich bin immer noch angeschlagen. Das wäre der 9:34 ab Hbf. Ich sage dir noch Bescheid ob ich da drin bin oder nicht. Tendenziell wird es bei mir wohl eine Stunde später (wenn überhaupt). :/


----------



## Ghosty82 (16. August 2014)

Alles Roger, geb Bescheid wegen dem Ticket! Hau rein!


----------



## overkill_KA (19. August 2014)

Hat noch jemand ein Umrüstkit für Hope Pro 2 Vordernaben auf 15mm QR Steckachse?
Könnte gegen ein 20mm Kit tauschen.


----------



## liquidnight (20. August 2014)

Moin,  kennt  von Euch einer diesen Trail in der Nähe von Bad Herrenalb ?


 (Link am Foto, welches nicht diesen Trail zeigt)

Der erste Teil ist kaum zu finden und enthält einige hohe Stufen. Im folgenden Segment sind lange Anlieger und ein paar Kicker drin. Unten ward er dann ziemlich durch Bäume zerlegt.


----------



## matou (20. August 2014)

Ich hab ihn ab dem unteren Hangweg vor 1-2 Jahren gestestet.  Zu dem Zeitpunkt wurde er auf OSM noch mit "Bike Freeride" betitelt. Was willst du wissen?
Fand ihn nicht wirklich toll und stimmig gebaut, geschweige denn in einem guten Zustand...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /dev/random (25. August 2014)

Der Wetterdienst des geringsten Misstrauens sagt für Mittwoch- und Donnerstagnachmittag, bzw. -abend, wenig bis keinen Regen voraus.
Wie sieht's mit 'ner Wattkopfrunde aus? Oder einem Nightride in der Pfalz?


----------



## Rasender Robert (26. August 2014)

Eine Feierabendrunde am Mittwochabend würde mir gut passen. Was hältst du von 18:00 an der Wasserwerkbrücke?


----------



## /dev/random (26. August 2014)

Passt. Bis morgen.


----------



## w3rd (30. August 2014)

So still hier.. Morgen pfalz?


----------



## shield (30. August 2014)

aus interesse: was wäre denn angedacht in der pfalz? ich kenne nur die klassiker um kalmit und hohe loog....


----------



## w3rd (30. August 2014)

konkreter sind meine Pläne auch noch nicht. Mehr als die Klassiker kenne ich leider auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosty82 (30. August 2014)

Bin erkältungshalber nicht am Start!;-)


----------



## infola (30. August 2014)

Bestehen die Pfalz-Ideen noch, oder sind diese ins Wasser gefallen? Wetter sieht eigentlich, wenn auch nicht komplett trocken, halbwegs ok aus.

EDIT: Ich habe eben gesehen, dass morgen auch eine CTF in Heidelsheim stattfindet. War schon mal jemand dort? Ist sie empfehlenswert?


----------



## Bazzmonsta (31. August 2014)

für die die es interessiert. Ich hab mir den CTF gegeben. Freischwimmer sozusagen. War echt heftig und es hat ohne Ende runter gemacht.
Schlammpackung deluxe


----------



## infola (31. August 2014)

Ich war auch dort und kann die Erfahrungen so bestätigen. Eine solche Schlammschlacht habe ich lange nicht mehr mitgemacht.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. September 2014)

Ich habe vor, am Donnerstag Abend um 19 Uhr am Rißwasen zur Mühle hoch radeln, und den BM im letzten Abendlicht zu rocken.

Begleitung erwünscht.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. September 2014)

Update: Fahre schon um 18:30 am Rißwasen los.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. September 2014)

Ich werde heute Abend ab 18:30 ab der WWB eine Abendrunde fahren. Ich bin nicht wirklich fit (leider), von daher wird's keine Raserei. Mitfahrer gerne gesehen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. September 2014)

@DIRK SAYS gibt es eine Chance das du mich irgendwo in KA aufliest?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. September 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> @DIRK SAYS gibt es eine Chance das du mich irgendwo in KA aufliest?



Hallo Holger,

ich komme von der A5. Wo? 

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## /dev/random (3. September 2014)

Ich bin mit dabei. 
@Prof. Dr. YoMan, ich nehm' dich mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. September 2014)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist dann noch ein weiterer Platz bei dir frei, Philipp, oder? Wenn also der @Eike. vllt. ..., der ist wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück soweit ich weiß.


----------



## /dev/random (3. September 2014)

Ja, siehste richtig.


----------



## mhubig (3. September 2014)

@DIRK SAYS, @Prof. Dr. YoMan und @/dev/random nehmt ihr mich mit? Da ich vom Ettlingen komme würde ich selbst fahren ...


----------



## /dev/random (3. September 2014)

Es spricht eigentlich nix dagegen, fahren kannste ja.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. September 2014)

Rißwasen-Parkplatz. Das ist vor dem Mauthäuschen. Nur zur Sicherheit.


----------



## mhubig (4. September 2014)

Top bis später!


----------



## Eike. (4. September 2014)

Hey
ich bin heute morgen um 3 erst heimgekommen. Also größtenteils, ich glaube ein Teil von mir ist noch irgendwo unterwegs  und für den BM bin ich ohnehin etwas aus der Übung. Wünsche daher viel Spaß und komme beim nächsten mal wieder mit.


----------



## Jan89 (4. September 2014)

Hi würde auch mitkommen...

Wie lange brauche ich vom Bahnhof in Bad Herrenalb bis zur Hütte? 
http://www.northwoodcycling.com/wiki/Bild:Risswasen01.jpg von der Sprecht ihr oder? 

Gruß Jan


----------



## /dev/random (4. September 2014)

@Jan89 Ja, von der Hütte sprechen wir. Vom Bahnhof Herrenalb bis zum Rißwasen sind es ca. 4 Kilometer, Höhenunterschied sind ~200m.
Alternative: Du fährst bei Holger und mir im Auto mit. Treffpunkt ist 17:45 an der Tanke hinter'm HBF.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan89 (4. September 2014)

/dev/random schrieb:


> @Jan89 Ja, von der Hütte sprechen wir. Vom Bahnhof Herrenalb bis zum Rißwasen sind es ca. 4 Kilometer, Höhenunterschied sind ~200m.
> Alternative: Du fährst bei Holger und mir im Auto mit. Treffpunkt ist 17:45 an der Tanke hinter'm HBF.



Super dann muss ich nicht Bahn fahren...
Dann fahre ich doch bei euch mit!

bis dann


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. September 2014)

Das war fesch. Danke an die Meute.


----------



## /dev/random (4. September 2014)

Ja, es war super! Bergab war's anstrengender als bergauf... 

Im Album gibt's auch noch zwei Bilder


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. September 2014)

Morgen geht es wieder recht chillig mit Dame nach Maikammer auf Kalmit, Loog und dann Weinbiet oder wieder Log und dann ab Neustadt oder Maikammer zurück.
Wohl 9:34, steht noch nicht ganz fest. Dummerweise wohlen die Bahner morgen von 6:00 bis 9:00 streiken, von daher ist das Alles sowieso etwas doof.


----------



## Ghosty82 (5. September 2014)

Ich wäre möglicherweise am Sonntag wieder dabei....sofern was geplant ist!


----------



## w3rd (5. September 2014)

SO wuerd bei mir evtl au gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddin92 (5. September 2014)

Also ich will morgen auch in die Pfalz fahren, aber habe vor eine größere Runde als Holger über Kalmit, Felsenmeer, Kaisergarten, Lambrecht, Weinbiet, Neustadt, Loog/ Kalmit zu fahren. Ist in Summe ein Berg mehr.

Starten will ich auch um 9:34 ab Hbf. Bis zur Kalmit hoch würde ich dann bei Holger mitfahren. Wer will kann sich dann ab dort mir anschließen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Joj (5. September 2014)

Hallo Holger,
Samstag würde ich auch gern mitfahren. Ich komme allerdings mit dem Auto direkt nach Maikammer. Und bin dann um 10:30 am Bhf in Maikammer 
Jo


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. September 2014)

Ok. Sehr gerne. Dann sehen wir uns mit martin am bhf.


----------



## Maddin92 (5. September 2014)

Ich bin dann morgen 9:20 an der Anzeige


----------



## Ghosty82 (6. September 2014)

Wie sieht's morgen aus mit allen? Würde früh mit dem Zug nach maikammer? Gerne schon halb neun in KA los!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. September 2014)

Ich bin nicht da, aber der Manu wollte doch auch.


----------



## Ghosty82 (6. September 2014)

Mal sehen ob er sich noch meldet! Christoph kommt auf jeden, Steffen evtl auch!


----------



## w3rd (6. September 2014)

Ja ich waer dabei. Koennt euch in ka mitnehmen


----------



## Ghosty82 (6. September 2014)

An wieviel Uhr hättest gedacht? Würde auch gerne schon früh losfahren! Dann ist es noch leerer!


----------



## w3rd (6. September 2014)

Halb 9 ist arg früh. Geht halb 10?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosty82 (6. September 2014)

Klar! 9.30 am Mc dann? Dann sag ich christoph Bescheid das wir zw 10.15 und 10.30 am Parkplatz sind!


----------



## w3rd (6. September 2014)

Okay. Also fährst nur du mit?


----------



## Ghosty82 (6. September 2014)

Evtl noch Steffen....sofern er sich meldet! Ansonsten nur ich


----------



## w3rd (7. September 2014)

Sorry. Brauch 15min laenger


----------



## Ghosty82 (7. September 2014)

Alles klar


----------



## Schwobenflyer (7. September 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob das wirklich ein Weg ist? Wenn ja ist der Fahrbar?

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fmgbkoiooxnlhrpb


----------



## /dev/random (7. September 2014)

Vom Langmartskopf zur Teufelsmühle ist der Weg auf jeden Fall vorhanden und auch fahrbar. Den Teil davor kenne ich nicht, da ich vom Weithäusleplatz aus bisher immer "unten rum" gefahren bin. Das sieht aber interessant aus, vielleicht sollte ich mir das auch mal anschauen


----------



## Mausoline (7. September 2014)

Ich hab bisher den Einstieg für den östlichen Teil noch nicht gefunden/gesehen beim Vorbeifahren, sonst hätt ichs mal versucht.


----------



## AlexMC (8. September 2014)

Hinter der Weithäuslehütte nach oben, hab es mal probiert und bin damals noch nichtmal zum Roßkopf gekommen, wirklich fahrbar war das nicht. Aber vielleicht sieht es inzwischen anders aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (8. September 2014)

Dito...vor etlichen Jahren mal probiert. Weithäuslesplatz bis Langmartskopf war ordentlich zugewachsen, Bäume lagen quer, teils überhaupt kein Weg ersichtlich.


----------



## storck-riesen (9. September 2014)

Vor einigen Jahren waren wir zum Langlaufen in Dobel. Am kommenden WE möchten wir jetzt die Gegend bei einer MTB Runde erkunden. Start/Ziel wird in Bad Herrenalb sein. Ich möchte mir jetzt eine Runde zusammen stellen. Die Tour soll bevorzugt in Richtung Bad Wildbad gehen. Am Ende sollen auf dem Tacho min. 50km besser 60km stehen. Welche Ziele soll ich unterwegs in meine Tour einplanen (Gipfel, Hütten, schöne Aussichten, sonstiges)?
Habt ihr vielleicht noch einen Geheimtipp, wo wir nach der Tour lecker Essen können? (Lokalität sollte in Richtung Karlsruhe liegen)
Falls ihr noch einen Tipp zur weiteren Freizeitgestaltung am Nachmittag habt, wäre ich auch dankbar.

Danke und Grüße


----------



## /dev/random (9. September 2014)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Welche Ziele soll ich unterwegs in meine Tour einplanen (Gipfel, Hütten, schöne Aussichten, sonstiges)?


Von Herrenalb aus bieten sich als Gipfel z.B. der Langmartskopf, die Teufelsmühle und der Hohloh an.
Bewirtschaftete Hütten gibt's im Schwarzwald nicht so viele wie in der Pfalz. Die einzige mir bekannte in der Gegend, die zuverlässig auf hat, ist die Grünhütte.
Ansonsten sei, falls noch nicht bekannt, noch auf northwoodcycling.com verwiesen.


----------



## shield (9. September 2014)

Ich habe eine Tour von Bad Herrenalb nach Bad Wildbad gemacht. Waren zum Schluss 62km/1800hm. 
Als Gipfel hatte ich:
Bernstein, teufelsmühle, sommerberg. 

Bei Interesse bitte pn.


----------



## No Mercy (9. September 2014)

mal schauen, ob ich "hier geholfen werde"?

Ich komme aus Neuss / Düsseldorf und darf am Freitag im schönen Ettlingen arbeiten.
Da das Wetter (zumindest noch) ganz passabel aussieht, würde ich mein (gefedertes) Bike in den Kofferraum werfen und am Samstag gerne eine Bergradrunde drehen. Entweder in der Nähe Ettlingen / Karlsruhe oder auf dem Rückweg Richtung Kalmit wären mein Favoriten.
Natürlich habe ich mir bereits die gängigen gps-Portale angeschaut und auch bereits was rausgesucht, aber eigentlich schließe ich mich lieber Locals an, anstelle einem Strich hinterher zu fahren.

Deshalb meine Frage, ob am Samstag hier in der Nähe eine Ausfahrt ansteht, die einen Gast mitnimmt, oder ob ein Local Zeit und Lust hat, mir die Gegend (und vor allem die Trails) zu zeigen. 
Mein Zeitraum wäre so von 10:00 Uhr - 16:00 Uhr.

Vielleicht noch zur Einschätzung:
50km/1.500Hm sind kein Problem, wenn's kein Renntempo ist.
Also bergauf kein Racer und bergab kein Heizer, runter macht aber schon Spaß, wenn der Trail sowas hinterlässt.
Und hinterher natürlich noch 

gruß
dirk


----------



## franticz (11. September 2014)

Weiss einer, ob es am Michaelsberg bei Untergrombach, irgendwas fahrbares gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Souly* (11. September 2014)

franticz schrieb:


> Weiss einer, ob es am Michaelsberg bei Untergrombach, irgendwas fahrbares gibt?



Ein paar wenige Sachen gibt es bei Untergrombach, ist aber leider alles im Naturschutzgebiet.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (11. September 2014)

*Souly* schrieb:


> Ein paar wenige Sachen gibt es bei Untergrombach, ist aber leider alles im Naturschutzgebiet.


 
Na ja, nicht alles... aber das meiste schon.
Aber dafür gibt es dann ja auch noch den Eichelberg.


----------



## LittleBoomer (11. September 2014)

@Flyer: der Weg ist unfahrbar
@Storck: die Runde Bad Herrenalb - Gaistal - (Brudesweg) - Hahnenfalzhütte  - Langmartskopfhütte - Kreutzlehütte - Wildsee - Grünhütte - Sommerberg(Bikepark Wildbad) - Eyachtal (Eyachmühle)  - Dobel - BAd Herrenalb ist schön lang und hat einige hm. Aber quasi keine Trails
Essen gehen kannst Du prima im Vogelbräu in Ettlingen
@No Mercy: hab leider keine Zeit, aber die 'irren Trails' findest Du am nördlichen Berg von Ettlingen dem Wattkopf: Halte nach den Strommasten ausschau.
Schöne Touren gehen auch zum Mahlberg und Moosbronn, das wäre dann südlich den Berg hoch und dann Richtung Osten.

Ich  hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen.
Viel Spaß


----------



## w3rd (12. September 2014)

Sonntag Pfalz o. ä.?


----------



## Schwobenflyer (15. September 2014)

Hat jemand ne nette Trailrunde oder nen Tip als GPX für mich?
Region Maikammer St. Martin Neustadt so ca. 500Hm 30km und nen Rundkurs.
Wäre zufällig morgen mittag in der Gegend.


----------



## /dev/random (15. September 2014)

Die folgende Runde hat ca. 30 Kilometer: Kalmit -> Hohe Loog -> Nollenkopf -> Zigeunerfelsen -> Kaltenbrunner Tal -> Bildbaum -> Hohe Loog -> Klausental. Start und Ziel in Maikammer. Höhenmeter sind's etwas mehr wie 500; unterwegs gibt's aber Hütten zum Einkehren 

Das sollte auch "analog" zu finden sein.


----------



## Eike. (15. September 2014)

Mit 500hm kommst du nicht davon wenn du nicht in den Tälern rumfahren willst. Vielleicht ist das ja noch im Budget: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=yrrjmhihfamccapy
Oder die Tour die Phillip vermutlich meint: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=sxfvpzvwsefzalgj ohne den Abstecher zur Kalmit und bei Start am Parkplatz oberhalb von Maikammer dürften das 750hm sein. Zum kraft sparen kannst du am Anfang die Straße nehmen statt übers Hambacher Schloss.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (15. September 2014)

Danke euch 
Ich hab mir mal die zweite von Eike ausgesucht und mal beide aufs Garmin geschoben


----------



## Schwobenflyer (16. September 2014)

35km 650Hm waren's dann heute danke nochmals für die Daten.

Dass nächste mal sollte ich aber andersrum fahren und nicht den kleinen Trail Bergauf zum Kalmit 
Ab und zu musste ich tragen und schieben.
Ein Fully wäre auch besser wie mein HT mit Klickpedalen.

Mal ne Frage:
Was würdet Ihr für diese Art von Trails für ein Bike empfehlen?
Canyon Spectral CF 27,5"
Canyon Strive mit ShpaeShift oder
Das ICB 2.0?

Danke für eure Meinung dazu.


----------



## vitaminc (18. September 2014)

> Was würdet Ihr für diese Art von Trails für ein Bike empfehlen?
> Canyon Spectral CF 27,5"
> Canyon Strive mit ShpaeShift oder
> Das ICB 2.0?



völlig egal, hauptsache man hat die ausreichende Fahrtechnik und du fühlst dich wohl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /dev/random (18. September 2014)

Mit einem Hardtail kann man auch in der Pfalz viel Spaß haben.


----------



## vitaminc (18. September 2014)

ich jedenfalls kann das bestätigen, bin in der Pfalz eigentlich immer nur mit HT unterwegs..
Das Fully pack ich nur aus wenn ich Airtime haben will


----------



## Litevillecube (20. September 2014)

Hey zusammen  
hat jemand Zeit und Lust heute biken zu gehen? kenn mich überhaupt nicht aus auf den hometrails in Karlsruhe. bin gerade erst hergezogen. 
fahre enduro und bin relativ fit


----------



## shield (20. September 2014)

hallo zusammen.

ich war gestern zum ersten mal am weinbiet (pfalz/neustadt adw) und wollte euch kurz fragen ob ihr mir einen tipp habt was man wie fahren könnte?!
gerne auch per pn

grüße


----------



## vitaminc (20. September 2014)

@shield
Hast Du dich schon mal mit Kartenmaterial und GPS auseinandergesetzt? - mir hilft das jedenfalls bei der Erkundung von Gebieten und Wegen.

Gute Startpunkte hat es da überall, entweder direkt Neustadt, oder aber auch Maikammer. Die Spots kannst Du aus den einzelnen Threads entnehmen, werden gefühlt alle paar Seiten mal genannt.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. September 2014)

shield schrieb:


> hallo zusammen.
> 
> ich war gestern zum ersten mal am weinbiet (pfalz/neustadt adw) und wollte euch kurz fragen ob ihr mir einen tipp habt was man wie fahren könnte?!
> gerne auch per pn
> ...



Vitaminic hat Recht. Alles was auf der Karte mit gestrichelten Linien gezeichnet ist, ist ein Pfad. Und an den Höhenlinien einer Karte erkennst Du, ob er hoch oder runter geht.

Alternativ halt mal bei ner Gruppe mitfahren. Die üblichen Verdächtigen hier im Forum sollten ja erkennbar sein und beissen meistens keine Fremden wenn die sich unterwürfig verhalten.


----------



## shield (20. September 2014)

danke euch beiden!

ich habe grundsätzlich nichts gegen ein anschließen, allerings hat es bisher zeitlich nie richtig gepasst.
da ich hier wie gesgat oft gelesen habe aber nie eine (warum auch) detailreiche beschreiebung wie vom weinbiet gefahren wird, dachte ich ich frag mal höflich 

navi geräte gefallen mir generell nicht. da muss man geld ausgeben


----------



## /dev/random (20. September 2014)

@shield: So wahnsinnig viele Möglichkeiten gibt's ja nicht vom Weinbiet runterzukommen. Verwirrend wird's dann eher weiter unten, wenn all heck irgendwo ein Pfad kreuzt 
Viel falschmachen kann man dort eigentlich nicht; selbst wenn man sich mal verfährt kommt man immer irgendwo auf einen netten Weg. 

Für gedruckte Karten muss man übrigens auch Geld ausgeben... 

@Litevillecube: Ich hab was geplant, das wird aber potentiell länger. Schau mal in dein Postfach.


----------



## vitaminc (20. September 2014)

> navi geräte gefallen mir generell nicht. da muss man geld ausgeben



Für deine Bikes gibst Du doch auch Geld aus, bist dann aber nicht bereit in Karten/GPS zu investieren?
Seltsam wie Du dein Hobby führst, geht mich aber zum Glück nix an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (20. September 2014)

ich glaube jeder darf seine touren planen wie er es für richtig empfindet....
ich finde es total schade - es läuft in diesem forum immer wieder aufs gleiche hinaus.


----------



## Waldgeist (20. September 2014)

shield schrieb:


> danke euch beiden!
> 
> navi geräte gefallen mir generell nicht. da muss man geld ausgeben


mit Locus: http://www.locusmap.eu/ und Offline Karten: http://www.openandromaps.org/downloads/deutschland auf dem Smartphone kann man auch gut leben ohne dass man ein spezielles Navi kaufen muss. Ist alles kostenlos!


----------



## /dev/random (20. September 2014)

shield schrieb:


> ich finde es total schade - es läuft in diesem forum immer wieder aufs gleiche hinaus.


Umgekehrt funktioniert die Argumentation auch...

Mit etwas Suche hier im Thema wirst du mehr als genug GPS-Tracks für Touren rund um Maikammer/Neustadt finden. Bei Touren um Neustadt ist das Weinbiet schon fast zwangsläufig mit dabei.  
Wie bist du denn runtergefahren? Die "Standardabfahrt" geht hinterm Weinbiethaus, über die Wolfsburg, nach Neustadt runter. Richtung Lambrecht geht's wieder ein Stück die Straße runter, dann links in den Wald. 



shield schrieb:


> ich habe grundsätzlich nichts gegen ein anschließen, allerings hat es bisher zeitlich nie richtig gepasst.


Du kannst deine Touren auch hier im Thread ankündigen; vielleicht hat jemand Zeit und fährt mit. Es muss ja auch nicht gleich eine fix und fertig geplante Tour sein, Anfragen ob jemand Zeit und Lust hat in den Schwarzwald, die Pfalz, oder sonstwohin, zu fahren gibt's auch immer wieder -- und es finden sich auch regelmäßig Mitfahrer.


----------



## shield (20. September 2014)

danke für deina antwort!

ich bin über den "grünen punkt" abgefahren. also komplett auf dem wanderweg. das war schon super, aber ich dachte einfach ich frage mal - evtl weiss jemand noch was.


----------



## vitaminc (21. September 2014)

apropo Pfalz:


----------



## Bazzmonsta (21. September 2014)

shield schrieb:


> danke für deina antwort!
> 
> ich bin über den "grünen punkt" abgefahren. also komplett auf dem wanderweg. das war schon super, aber ich dachte einfach ich frage mal - evtl weiss jemand noch was.


 dann fahr doch mal über grün hoch und über blau runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franticz (22. September 2014)

vitaminc schrieb:


> apropo Pfalz:


Mh ich glaub da geh ich hin^^ das Wme probefahren ^^


----------



## /dev/random (22. September 2014)

Ich fahre morgen, Dienstag, die übliche Wattkopfrunde. Treffpunkt wie gehabt an der Wasserwerksbrücke; Startzeit 18:00. 

Mitfahrer sind gerne gesehen.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (23. September 2014)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> Was würdet Ihr für diese Art von Trails für ein Bike empfehlen?
> Canyon Spectral CF 27,5"
> Canyon Strive mit ShpaeShift oder
> ...


Das erste mal Pfalz (Kalmit) war ich mit dem Honzo dort und hatte sehr viel Spaß:





FATBEAR hatte sein Spectral 29 dabei und nicht minder Spaß:





Für die zweite Tour lieh ich mir beim Örtlichen ein Camber mit dem ich ein klein wenig weniger Spaß hatte als zuvor mit dem Hardtail. Hier hinter SH1 auf seinem damaligen Stumpi:





Auf der dritten Tour (Rodalben Rundweg) hatte ich ein Stumpi Elite dabei und war dankbar ein Fully dabei gehabt zu haben. (Herzlichen Dank ans Radhaus Kastner) 





Wer die Wahl hat ...


----------



## Jan89 (23. September 2014)

Hi,
ich werde Donnerstag gegen 13/14 Uhr in die Pfalz fahren hoch auf die Kalmit dann zwei spaßige Abfahrten...
Freitag gehts auch gegen 13/14 Uhr nach Bühl zur Hornisgrinde und mit viel Flow nach Bühl zurück.

Bin zeitlich und auch für alternative Tourenvorschläge offen.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Litevillecube (24. September 2014)

Hi Jan  
ich würde am Donnerstag mitkommen. Bin bzgl Tour offen. Hauptsache schöne Trails runter  
bis morgen


----------



## Jan89 (24. September 2014)

Morgen Abfahrt 13:34 treffpunkt 13:20 unter der Anzeige falls noch jemand kurzentschlossen mit will.

Folgendes ist geplant: Maikammer-Kalmit-Neustadt-Hohe Loog-Maikammer


----------



## Ghosty82 (24. September 2014)

Würde am Samstag in die Pfalz gehen, jemand dabei?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. September 2014)

So, die Sache ist ganz einfach. Samstag Pfalz, Sonntag Pfalz oder Grinde oder vielleicht doch Vorarlberg. Morgen Abend weiß ich mehr.


----------



## Rasender Robert (26. September 2014)

Ich wäre bei einer Pfalz-Tour morgen dabei. Hat schon jemand genauere Pläne?


----------



## Ghosty82 (26. September 2014)

Würde mit dem Zug hinfahren und zwei Auf- und Abfahrten machen! Mehr muss es nicht sein!;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhubig (26. September 2014)

Jup, wäre auch bei 'ner Pfalz-Tour dabei ... und das Wetter soll super werden! ;-)


----------



## Rasender Robert (26. September 2014)

Ich würde am liebsten den Zug um 08:34 nehmen, dann haben wir mehr Zeit für die Tour. Was sagt ihr?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. September 2014)

Ich bin eher für 9:34. schliesse mich aber der Mehrheit an. Wie groß die Runde für mich wird weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## mhubig (26. September 2014)

Bin auch eher für 9:34 Uhr ...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. September 2014)

@Ghosty82?

Und was ist euer Fahrwunsch Markus, John, Robert?

1. Ich hätte Kalmit, Loog, Neustadt, Loog, Hochberg mit gerne noch irgend einem Schlenker (nur welchen) dazwischen gesagt.
2. Oder Kalmit, Loog, Neustadt, Weinbiet, irgendwie zurück. Nochmal über die Loog is ne ganze Menge, mir wärs Wurst, aber John?
3. Oder aber Kalmit, Kaisergarten, Lamprecht, Gelbes Kreuz, Wolkenbruchweg, irgendwie zurück. Wie zurück siehe 2.

Bei mir mit Präferenz von 1 nach 3 fallend.


----------



## Rasender Robert (26. September 2014)

Ich würde sehr gerne mal wieder über den Hochberg fahren, von daher ist Vorschlag 1 mein Favorit.


----------



## mhubig (26. September 2014)

Mir isch's eigentlich Wurscht! Aber Hochberg kenn ich (IMHO) noch nicht, also  für Vorschlag 1!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. September 2014)

Alla gut. Das ist ja dann auch nicht so lange, das was gegen 9:34 spricht. Robert ist das ein Problem? Ich denke John ist auch eher morgens für Chillen.


----------



## Rasender Robert (26. September 2014)

Ich habe auch kein Problem damit, erst später zu starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosty82 (26. September 2014)

Wär mir auch recht! Die ganze Woche um 5 raus gemusst! Variante ist mir egal!;-))


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. September 2014)

Also 9:20 unter der Anzeige. Cu zusammen! Oder steigt jemand woanders zu. Ich brauch ein Ticket. Soll ich ein 5er holen?


----------



## Ghosty82 (26. September 2014)

Ich in Mühlburg wie immer!


----------



## mhubig (26. September 2014)

Ich brauch auch ein Ticket ...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. September 2014)

Ok 9:20 und dann ein 5er.


----------



## Rasender Robert (27. September 2014)

Ich nehme schon den 08:34 Zug und fahren eine Runde Kalmit - Blauer Punkt. Ich werde euch dann vor oder während eures ersten Anstiegs einsammeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. September 2014)

Fein war's. Ich tät ja morgen grad noch mal. John wollte auf die Grinde, ich weiß aber noch nicht ob der nach Heute noch lebt. 

Nach Bühl wäre 9:09 oder 10:09 im IRE oder RE knapp 30 min. Sonst fahr ich auch gerne noch mal um 9:34 in die Pfalz. Ein Freund mag noch mit, dem ist aber recht egal wohin.

Wie steht's mit euch?

Ich denke Grinde wäre besser, weil die Pfalz wird randvoll sein.


----------



## Litevillecube (29. September 2014)

Hätte jemand Lust morgen eine Runde zu drehen? Wohin ist mir egal  Pfalz, Schwarzwald oder nur Wattkopf. Bin offen


----------



## liquidnight (29. September 2014)

liquidnight schrieb:


> Moin,  kennt  von Euch einer diesen Trail in der Nähe von Bad Herrenalb ?





matou schrieb:


> Was willst du wissen?
> Fand ihn nicht wirklich toll und stimmig gebaut, geschweige denn in einem guten Zustand...



Ja, das Ding wurde wohl mal gebaut von ein paar schnellen Kollegen - aber offensichtlich kennt ihn hier keiner mehr.  Wollte nur in Erfahrung bringen ob der Weg bekannt ist und ob es sich lohnen würde, ihn wieder instand zu setzen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. Oktober 2014)

Ui, hier war aber lange Stille. 

Also ich mag morgen mein Rad bewegen.

Conway (wemakeenduro) macht morgen in Edenkoben  am Friedensdenkmal Testday.

Jemand Lust? Sonst mache ich auch gerne das übliche in Maikammer mit. Bin fast zwei Wochen nicht mehr auf dem Rad gesessen und eher Schnecke.


----------



## Eike. (11. Oktober 2014)

Das ist heute schon.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. Oktober 2014)

Dann posten sie Müll auf facebook. 
https://www.facebook.com/events/948830455133239/

Edit: Scheinbar heute und morgen. Steht dann woanders.


----------



## vitaminc (11. Oktober 2014)

Ich hatte das Bild doch eine Seite zuvor gepostet, das findet heute UND morgen statt.


----------



## Eike. (11. Oktober 2014)

Achso, es gibt für jeden Tag eine eigene Seite. Ich hatte nur die mit Samstag. Entschuldigkeit für Verwirrung.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. Oktober 2014)

Wie auch immer, ich muss da nicht hin, würde mich nur freuen nich alleine rumtuckern zu müssen. Freue mich also über jeden der morgen ne Runde bikn will.


----------



## Jan89 (11. Oktober 2014)

Kann euch nur empfehlen da mal vorbei zu schaun. 
War mit dem Markus (einer der Entwickler) schon 2 mal Biken ist nen cooles Projekt und das Bike sieht vielversprechend aus.

Würde gerne mitfahren, muss aber leider meine Halbmarathonlauf Kariere morgen beenden ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (11. Oktober 2014)

Eventuell nützliche Info zur Planung: morgen ist in Neustadt ein Weinfest mit Umzug.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. Oktober 2014)

Eike. schrieb:


> Eventuell nützliche Info zur Planung: morgen ist in Neustadt ein Weinfest mit Umzug.


Du ziehst nach Neustadt und um die Umzugshelfer anzuziehen/zu motivieren, richtest Du ein Weinfest aus?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. Oktober 2014)

Was los? Alle im Urlaub oder schon im Winterschlaf?


----------



## /dev/random (11. Oktober 2014)

Wann soll's losgehen?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. Oktober 2014)

Da John wenn überhaupt nur um 9:34 mit geht also genau dann. Ich denke ich geh nicht zu Conway ich mag mal wieder fahren. Kalmit, Loog, roter Punkt bis Speierheld, Loog, blauer Punkt, halb hoch Kalmit bis zur Brücke um grünweiss noch die Jumps mit zu nehmen. Vielleicht da noch mal hoch schieben ein wenig. 

Jetzt bin ich erstmal aus dem Haus und schau hier wohl nicht rein.

John wollte sich Morgen um 8 bei mir melden.


----------



## /dev/random (11. Oktober 2014)

Klingt gut. Ich glaub ich bin auch dabei.  Wenn's bei uns dreien bleibt, spricht auch nix dagegen mit'm Auto zu fahren... Sollte klappen.

Ich meld mich bei dir.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. Oktober 2014)

Ok. Morgen ab 8 bin ich erreichbar. Auto wär entspannt.


----------



## flo_aus_ka (11. Oktober 2014)

Ich will morgen auch ne Runde drehen. 

Bin aber totaler Anfänger, also für Trails ect. eher ungeeignet, außer ein paar Leute zeigen mir bissle was 

Ich wollte so um den frühen Nachmittag los, würde mich über eine Begleitung freuen


----------



## Ghosty82 (12. Oktober 2014)

Moin, müsste spätestens 17 Uhr wieder in Ka sein! Würde evtl doch 8.34 los!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. Oktober 2014)

Danke Ihr zwei. Das war ein super Tag.


----------



## /dev/random (12. Oktober 2014)

Bitte, bitte. Gern geschehen. 




Im Album hat's übrigens ein paar Bilder -- wie (fast) immer nicht vom fahren...


----------



## vitaminc (13. Oktober 2014)

ja, so ähnlich sah es bei uns gestern bei Edenkoben auch aus, als es dann plötzlich ab 16-17 Uhr zugezogen hat. 

Kurzer Blitz-Eindruck vom Conway WME: very nice!!


----------



## *Souly* (13. Oktober 2014)

vitaminc schrieb:


> ja, so ähnlich sah es bei uns gestern bei Edenkoben auch aus, als es dann plötzlich ab 16-17 Uhr zugezogen hat.
> 
> Kurzer Blitz-Eindruck vom Conway WME: very nice!!



Danke.

Ach du warst das mit dem Stahl Hardtail.

Grüße


----------



## /dev/random (14. Oktober 2014)

@vitaminc: Das Bild hab ich kurz nach 11 auf der Kalmit gemacht...


----------



## Eike. (17. Oktober 2014)

Edit: Hat sich nach der Bahn-Streikankündigung fürs Wochenende erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. Oktober 2014)

Vllt mag der Philipp mal wieder Auto fahren. Ich bin in den Vosges. Ohne Zug.


----------



## /dev/random (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab jetzt am Wochenende keine Zeit :/


----------



## /dev/random (23. Oktober 2014)

Zur Info: Von 24.10. bis 3.11. ist die Bahnstrecke von Busenbach bis Bad Herrenalb gesperrt. Ab Busenbach verkehrt ein Schienenersatzverkehr, Fahrräder können nicht mitgenommen werden.
Im selben Zeitraum werden vom Landratsamt Forstarbeiten entlang der L564 durchgeführt, (abschnittsweise) Straßensperrung an den Wochenenden inklusive. Umleitung ist ausgeschildert.

Nicht das jemand hier eine Tour dort in der Gegend plant und dann nicht hinkommt.


----------



## Eike. (23. Oktober 2014)

Ich fahre ja eh viel lieber in die Pfalz  Vielleicht am Sonntag mal wieder - falls die Sonne scheint und nicht wieder jemand streikt. Hinfahrt mit dem 9:34 Zug (Zeitumstellung!) und dann zum Kaisergarten und wenn die Restkondition es zulässt noch zum Lambertskreuz oder übers Weinbiet. Das ist dann meine erste nennenswerte MTB Tour seit etwa 4 Monaten, um die Bergwertung fahre ich deswegen sicher nicht mit  Wenn also jemand auf eine gemütliche Herbst-Trail-Tour Lust hat ist er oder sie herzlich willkommen.


----------



## Mausoline (23. Oktober 2014)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Zur Info: Von 24.10. bis 3.11. ist die Bahnstrecke von Busenbach bis Bad Herrenalb gesperrt. Ab Busenbach verkehrt ein Schienenersatzverkehr, Fahrräder können nicht mitgenommen werden.
> Im selben Zeitraum werden vom Landratsamt Forstarbeiten entlang der L564 durchgeführt, (abschnittsweise) Straßensperrung an den Wochenenden inklusive. Umleitung ist ausgeschildert.
> 
> Nicht das jemand hier eine Tour dort in der Gegend plant und dann nicht hinkommt.



Weißt du wie´s im Bereich Fischweier aussieht? Wir kämen mit dem Auto von Spielberg runter und wöllten übers Moosalbtal weiter...


----------



## /dev/random (23. Oktober 2014)

@Mausoline: Ihr werdet wohl einen Umweg machen müssen:


			
				Landratsamt Karlsruhe schrieb:
			
		

> Am Samstag, 25. und Sonntag, 26. Oktober, wird die L 564 zwischen Neurod und Fischweier (Abzweig K 3585) jeweils in der Zeit von 7.00 Uhr bis voraussichtlich 20.00 Uhr voll gesperrt. Die Umleitung erfolgt in beiden Richtungen über Etzenrot und Spielberg.



Die Pressemitteilung vom Landratsamt gibt's hier.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. Oktober 2014)

Bei dem Sonntagstrip wäre ich dabei. Sonnenuntergang ist 17:17! Aufgang 7:05. dumme Winterzeit.


----------



## mhubig (25. Oktober 2014)

Wäre am Sonntag auch dabei ... aber bitte nicht schon um sieben!


----------



## Eike. (25. Oktober 2014)

Neee, der Zug um 9:34 ist gesetzt. Wer mitkommen möchte, bitte bis 9:20 an der Anzeigetafel in der Bahnhofshalle sein. Soweit ich das sehe haben wir noch mindestens einen Platz auf dem Ticket frei.

Und was den lächerlich frühen Sonnenuntergang angeht habe ich diese Woche erstaunt festgestellt, dass ich mir irgendwann eine neue Helmlampe gekauft habe. Ohne mir eas davon zu sagen


----------



## JoB_X (25. Oktober 2014)

Morgen Schienenersatzverkehr zwischen Hauptbahnhof und Karlsruhe West. Zur Info - so zumindest die Bahn Seite 
Vielleicht einen anderen Treffpunkt nehmen.
Würde ggf auch kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (25. Oktober 2014)

Kleine Planänderung: wir starten ab Karlsruhe West um 9:40. Treffen um 9:30 am Gleis.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. Oktober 2014)

Bin dabei.


----------



## infola (25. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde auch mal wieder gerne eine Runde mitfahren. Ein Ticket bis Maikammer habe ich. Verstehe ich die Planung richtig, dass dieses ausreicht?


----------



## Eike. (25. Oktober 2014)

Für hin auf jeden Fall. Falls wir von Neustadt zurück fahren kann das zusatzticket am Bahnhof gekauft werden.


----------



## mhubig (25. Oktober 2014)

Karlsruhe West um 9.30. Check.


----------



## nf805 (26. Oktober 2014)

Wir kommen auch mit.  Ab kalmitparkplatz.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Oktober 2014)

Woooooho. Fein.


----------



## storck-riesen (30. Oktober 2014)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Von Herrenalb aus bieten sich als Gipfel z.B. der Langmartskopf, die Teufelsmühle und der Hohloh an.
> Bewirtschaftete Hütten gibt's im Schwarzwald nicht so viele wie in der Pfalz. Die einzige mir bekannte in der Gegend, die zuverlässig auf hat, ist die Grünhütte.





> @Storck: die Runde Bad Herrenalb - Gaistal - (Brudesweg) - Hahnenfalzhütte - Langmartskopfhütte - Kreutzlehütte - Wildsee - Grünhütte - Sommerberg(Bikepark Wildbad) - Eyachtal (Eyachmühle) - Dobel - BAd Herrenalb ist schön lang und hat einige hm. Aber quasi keine Trails
> Essen gehen kannst Du prima im Vogelbräu in Ettlingen
> Ich hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen.
> Viel Spaß


 
12.10.2014
- kinderfrei
- Frau Geburtstag
- Wetter durchwachsen (leichter Nieselregen)
- Bikes ins Auto und auf nach Bad Herrenalb
- Strecke: Bad Herrenalb - Mauzenstein - Hohe Wanne - Wanderparkplatz Käppele - Rißwasenhütte - Teufelsmühle- Langmartskopfshütte -   Kreuzlehütte- Weißensteinhütte - Grünhütte - Sommerberg - Paulinenhöhe Bad Wildbad - Eyachmühle - Pfützenhäusle - Bad Herrenalb
- 55km mit knapp 1500Hm ohne Trails
- über 800m blickte die Sonne durch die Wolken
- anschließend ein leider etwas enttäuschender Besuch in der Saunalandschaft der Baden Baden Therme
- auch aus dem geplanten Straußensteak in Rülzheim wurde leider "nur" ein Argentinisches Rumpsteak in heimatlichen Gefilden
- Fazit: schöne Runde an einem entspannten Tag im Schwarzwald
- und weil's im Schwarzwald fast so schön wie in der Pfalz ist waren wir am letzten WE gleich nochmal für 3 Tage am Feldberg unterwegs

Danke für die Tipps.


----------



## vitaminc (30. Oktober 2014)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> 12.10.2014
> - 55km mit knapp 1500Hm ohne Trails


jo, das klingt nach Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (30. Oktober 2014)

Wie sind denn die Ideen für Samstag oder Sonntag. Wird wohl an beiden Tagen gleich viel los sein, das Feiertag am Samstag. Einkaufen nicht vergessen.


----------



## flo_aus_ka (31. Oktober 2014)

Ich will Samstag ne Runde drehen, wird aber eher sehr entspannt weil es die erste Tour nach überstandener Erkältung ist.


----------



## Eike. (31. Oktober 2014)

Was am Samstag ist weiß ich noch nicht, das hängt von heute Abend ab. Aber *Sonntag *würde ich gerne in der Pfalz *stolpern*, zum Beispiel *Zigeunerfelsen, gelber Punkt/Königsberg* und vielleicht Weinbiet oder noch was ausprobieren was ich auf der Karte gesehen habe. Von mir aus auch gerne mit mehrfach probieren wo es nötig sein sollte. Also *mehr Technikspielerei als große Tour*, gut zum üben 
Start mit dem *Zug um 9:34* wieder ab Hauptbahnhof, die Sperrung von letztem Wochenende scheint weg zu sein.


----------



## matou (31. Oktober 2014)

Eike. schrieb:


> *...gelber Punkt/Königsberg...*


Kleiner Hinweis:
Ein paar der interessanten Stellen dort sind seit einiger Zeit durch umgestürzte Bäume versperrt.


----------



## Eike. (31. Oktober 2014)

Hm, dann vielleicht doch Weinbiet + Stabenberg. Ist zwar dann eher flow als stolpern aber wahrscheinlich ist da auch weniger los weil das Weinbiethaus geschlossen ist. Mal schauen, wer Interesse hat mitzukommen kann sich ja mal 9:34 bzw. 10:07 merken, ich sage spätestens morgen Bescheid was es wird.


----------



## flo_aus_ka (31. Oktober 2014)

Eike. schrieb:


> Also *mehr Technikspielerei als große Tour*, gut zum üben



Das wäre gut, ich hab Fahrtechnik bitter nötig  Bei mir geht aber nur morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (31. Oktober 2014)

Eike schwebt weniger Fahrtechnik als mehr Stolpern im Sinn.  Wobei wenn es Weinbiet wird, da ist wenig Stolpermaterial vorhanden. Das Wetter behauptet aktuell Samstag wäre es schöner, aber das tut sich nicht viel. Wenn man nur wüsste wann weniger los ist.


----------



## Bazzmonsta (31. Oktober 2014)

matou schrieb:


> Kleiner Hinweis:
> Ein paar der interessanten Stellen dort sind seit einiger Zeit durch umgestürzte Bäume versperrt.


also Gemüsehändler nach oben ist schon zu Fuß ne Herausforderung. Sieht abwärts nicht besser aus.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (31. Oktober 2014)

So wie ich das aktuell sehe wird es eher Sonntag. Und nun mal auf die Piste.


----------



## Eike. (1. November 2014)

Edit: doch keine Pfalz sondern Heidelberg, siehe folgende Posts. 

Alt:
Korrekt. Morgen mit dem 10:07 Zug nach Neustadt und dann Weinbiet - Stabenberg - Weinbiet. 30km/1000hm. Licht einpacken für den Weg zum Bahnhof auf dem Rückweg.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. November 2014)

Dabei.


----------



## Maddin92 (1. November 2014)

Alternativprogramm:

Ich fahre morgen um 9:09 Uhr mit dem Zug nach Bühl, um dann von dort auf die Hornisgrinde zu fahren. Bergrunter geht es dann nach Lauf.

Kommt jemand mit?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. November 2014)

Eike, der Jannik meldet sich gleich. Der mag vielleicht nach Hd und hätte drei Plätze im Auto frei. Und?


----------



## Gp1 (1. November 2014)

Jap, würde nach HD, wenn jemand mit mag, ansonsten würde ich mich der Pfalz anschließen..... heidelberg hat ne Menge zu bieten, alles eher schnell und flowig aber mit ner Menge großen Steinen im Weg, die restliche Hälfte ist gebaut ala Eisdiele.... Einen für mich unbekannten aber vielversprechend aussehenden Trail würde ich dann gerne morgen auch probieren.... 2x hoch sind dann auch rund 1000hm


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. November 2014)

Also von Eike hab ich per Chat Feedback das Hd auch ne feine Sache wäre und man die Pfalz mal ausfallen lassen kann. Wo könnte man sich den um 10 in der Stadt treffen? Eike ist Oststadt. Ich Südstadt. Parkhauseinfahrt Scheck-In?


----------



## Gp1 (1. November 2014)

Alles Klar, 10 am scheck in


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. November 2014)

Eike? Und sehe ich das richtig das dann noch ein entspannter Platz frei ist? First come first serve?


----------



## Eike. (1. November 2014)

Ausgezeichnet  Bis morgen


----------



## Gp1 (1. November 2014)

Ein Platz ist noch frei... mit 3 Mann gehen die Räder ohne schrauben rein.... 4 Mann bedeuten vorder und Hinterrad raus und ein bisschen Tetris, hat aber alles schon geklappt


----------



## johans (1. November 2014)

Dann würde ich mich für den verbleibenden Platz melden, wenn er noch frei ist  Zehn am Scheck In passt.


----------



## Gp1 (2. November 2014)

Jut, bis morgen


----------



## johans (2. November 2014)

Bin in zehn Minuten da, sorry!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. November 2014)

Hd ist ne Reise wert. Gerne wieder.


----------



## shield (3. November 2014)

@Gp1 und natürlich den rest:
wart ihr nur das "altbekannte" fahren oder habt ih noch was neues gefunden?


----------



## Gp1 (5. November 2014)

Gab was neues, sehr schönes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flo_aus_ka (5. November 2014)

Servus zusammen 

will jemand am Wochenende durch unsere heimischen Gefilde düsen und mir bei Gelegenheit etwas Fahrtechnik speziell für Trails zeigen? Wäre super wenn sich da jemand finden würde. Bin letzten Samstag mal den Toter-Mann Trail runter, aber war eher gestolpert als gefahren


----------



## overkill_KA (6. November 2014)

flo_aus_ka schrieb:


> Servus zusammen
> 
> will jemand am Wochenende durch unsere heimischen Gefilde düsen und mir bei Gelegenheit etwas Fahrtechnik speziell für Trails zeigen? Wäre super wenn sich da jemand finden würde. Bin letzten Samstag mal den Toter-Mann Trail runter, aber war eher gestolpert als gefahren



Da kann man nicht so viel Fahrtechnik lernen. Kommt hauptsächlich auf die Linienwahl an wie schnell man nach unten kommt. Übung macht des Meister.

Edit:
Fahrtechnik lernt man am besten auf dem Serpentinentrail bzw dem Treppentrail. Da hat man sowohl engere Kehren, als auch Stücke in denen man es laufen lassen kann.
Am besten nicht grad am Sonntag bei Sonnenschein da lang fahren.


----------



## matou (6. November 2014)

Ahja, klingt sehr clever.

Selbst am Toten Mann oder umliegenden Trails kann man gerade als Anfänger einiges lernen...ich sag nur Position auf dem Rad, Linienwahl, Kurvenlage, Bremstechnik, wie komm ich effizient oder spaßig über Wurzeln drüber, etc pp.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. November 2014)

So, Sa/So ist vom Wetter ok. Ich mag raus. Pfalz? Sonst was?


----------



## Litevillecube (7. November 2014)

ich würd Sa gerne bei ner Tour mitfahren ;-) Gebiet bin ich offen!


----------



## mhubig (7. November 2014)

Hi zusammen, ich und der Dave hätten auch Bock auf 'ne Tour am Samstag! Wie wär's mal mit was anderem als die übliche "Maikammer - Kalmit - Neustadt" Schosse? Gibt doch sicher noch mehr coole Gebiete im Pfälzer Wald? Letztes WE waren wir mit dem MTB-Club bei Annweiler, auch sehr sehr geil! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddin92 (7. November 2014)

Ich würde auch am Samstag fahren wollen. Alternativ kenne ich in der Pfalz noch wissembourg und Bad bergzabern, auch wenn ich da erst einmal war. Trails waren recht einfach und ne passende Tour müsste erst noch gebastelt werden. 
Nicht zu vergessen ist, dass am Wochenende die bahn streikt.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. November 2014)

Ach Mist. Der dumme Bahnstreik. :/ Naja, ich bin ja nicht dagegen, die sollen ruhig.

Sonst: Nur zu. Sofern die Anfahrt nicht zu bekloppt ist, mache ich gerne alles mit. 1500hm in moderatem Tempo überlebe ich und bin gerne mit dabei. Gerne Morgen. Nur wie ich sehe fehlen Autos.


----------



## mhubig (7. November 2014)

Dave und ich haben je ein Auto für zwei Personen mit Bike ...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. November 2014)

Aktuell sind wir leider schon fünf, also Mangel.  Ich kann leider keines bieten. Zur Not teuer Stadtmobil oder alle Zusammen in einer größeren Kiste von Stadtmobil. Dann bleibt da leider das Dreckproblem.


----------



## flo_aus_ka (7. November 2014)

matou schrieb:


> Ahja, klingt sehr clever.
> 
> Selbst am Toten Mann oder umliegenden Trails kann man gerade als Anfänger einiges lernen...ich sag nur Position auf dem Rad, Linienwahl, Kurvenlage, Bremstechnik, wie komm ich effizient oder spaßig über Wurzeln drüber, etc pp.



Und genau DAS benötige ich


----------



## mhubig (7. November 2014)

Hmm hab da noch den Bully ... vier Personen mit Bikes. Fährt aber eher gemütlich ...  dann noch die Schüssel vom Dave => 6 Plätze.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. November 2014)

Na dann spiel jetzt mal den Planer.  Ich wäre nicht begeistert vor 9 los zu fahren, der Rest ist mir egal solange <=1500hm rum und entspanntes hoch fahren.


----------



## mhubig (7. November 2014)

OK, Vorschlag:
Wir treffen uns um 9.30 Uhr an der Parkhauseinfahrt Scheck-In?!
Wo's hingeht is mir egal ... wer möchte den gerne den Guide machen? 

Aah noch was: Ich gehe später noch zum Bully und schau ob alles OK ist und er anspringt ... solle da, wieder erwarten, was nicht gehen, sag ich aber sofort Bescheid, spätestens bis um 21 Uhr ... (ist halt ein alten Auto).


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. November 2014)

Ok, die Zeit passt. Ich hab keinerlei Chance was zu planen, da verplant den Abend. Im schlimmsten Fall gibts mal Neustadt und die Weinbiet Seite?


----------



## mhubig (7. November 2014)

Na dann halt spontan...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Litevillecube (7. November 2014)

ist noch Platz für mich? ich könnte auch noch ein Auto mit einem zusätzlichen Platz Plus bike bieten.


----------



## overkill_KA (7. November 2014)

matou schrieb:


> Ahja, klingt sehr clever.
> 
> Selbst am Toten Mann oder umliegenden Trails kann man gerade als Anfänger einiges lernen...ich sag nur Position auf dem Rad, Linienwahl, Kurvenlage, Bremstechnik, wie komm ich effizient oder spaßig über Wurzeln drüber, etc pp.



wenn du meinst 
Linienwahl ist mMn mit das entscheidende, der Rest kommt durchs üben.


----------



## Maddin92 (7. November 2014)

Hört sich gut an. Ich habe gerade nochmal wegen wissembourg auf die Karte geschaut. Ich muss aber sagen, dass eine Tour dort mit so einer Gruppengröße ein zu großes Experiment ist. 
Ich würde dann eher die gewohnte Region um neustadt bevorzugen. 

Bis morgen


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. November 2014)

Also mal durchzählen. Martin, Markus, Dave, litevillecube, ich. Das sind fünf. Bully + wessen Auto? Ich bin gleich bis wohl Mitternacht nicht verfügbar.


----------



## mhubig (7. November 2014)

daves auto


----------



## mhubig (7. November 2014)

Passt!


----------



## matou (7. November 2014)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> wenn du meinst - brings ihm bei
> Linienwahl ist mMn mit das entscheidende, der Rest kommt durchs üben.
> 
> Der ein oder andre könnte sich zum Thema Bremstechnik anschließen, die Furchen vor/in den Kurven sind teilweise echt hart.



Du scheinst es ja echt drauf zu haben. 
Viel Spaß noch!


----------



## Litevillecube (7. November 2014)

klingt gut  dann bis morgen


----------



## overkill_KA (8. November 2014)

matou schrieb:


> Du scheinst es ja echt drauf zu haben.
> Viel Spaß noch!



Keine Ahnung was deine Aussage jetzt soll?
Habe den Post nochmal editiert und ihm einen Tipp gegeben, wo er seine Technik leichter verbessern kann.
Weiß echt nicht was mit manchen Leuten los ist, wenn man hier nicht mal mehr seine Meinung äußern darf, ohne von der Seite angefahren zu werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (8. November 2014)

Nicht gleich angefressen sein, deine Aussagen kamen recht arrogant rüber, was ich bei Anfängern teil recht gefährlich finde...woher sollen sie es lernen, wenn sie nicht wissen worauf sie achten sollen oder wie sie es machen sollen.
So what...

@flo_aus_ka 
Schau mal im Frühjahr auf die Website des MTB Club Karlsruhe, dort werden dann meist Techniktrainings angeboten. Ich finde es wichtig wenn es dir auch mal jemand zeigt der es kann und man sich nicht nur alles selbst bei bringt.


----------



## flo_aus_ka (8. November 2014)

Wie soll ich etwas üben wenn ich nicht weiß wie es richtig geht? Am Ende bringe ich mir selbst was falsches bei.


----------



## robertj (14. November 2014)

Ist für morgen etwas geplant?


----------



## Maddin92 (14. November 2014)

Robert und ich fahren morgen um 8:09 Uhr mit dem Zug nach Baden Baden (Ankunft 8:29), um dann von dort aus über Bernickelfels, Schartenberg und Bühler Stein nach Bühl zu fahren.

Startzeit ist dem Wetter geschuldet um möglichst trocken bleiben zu können.


----------



## robertj (14. November 2014)

bin dabei


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. November 2014)

Das Wetter ist morgen ok. 10°C, 4h Sonne, eher mehr, kein Bahnstreik. Pfalz, HD? Wer mag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (21. November 2014)

@Prof. Dr. YoMan   habe gehört, dass jannik und marcus evtl nach HD wollen. einfach mal die kontakten!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. November 2014)

@Gp1 stimmt das? Wenn ja, würde ich gerne mit, sofern Platz.


----------



## Gp1 (21. November 2014)

Jo Holger, einen platz für dich haben wir und starten um 9. Wenn sich uns noch wer anschließen möchte, müsste er dann  Zug/Auto selber organisieren und Treffpunkt wäre dann um 9.45 Uhr am Bergfriedhof in HD


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. November 2014)

Done. Bis morgen!


----------



## mhubig (21. November 2014)

@Gp1 und @Prof. Dr. YoMan ich wäre auch dabei ... (Ich fahre mit dem Bully
und hätte noch drei Plätze frei).

Google sagt zum Thema Bergfriedhof -> https://goo.gl/maps/UXQYo korrekt?

Bis Morgen um 9.45 Uhr!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. November 2014)

Hmm, Fahrzeugoverkill. Kein kleines Auto?  Oder alle bei dir rein oder @robertj kann dich irgendwie aufgabeln, der kommt nämlich auch.


----------



## Gp1 (21. November 2014)

Jap passt, Straße hoch und rechts ist dann so ein Parkplatz/einbuchtung


----------



## Gp1 (21. November 2014)

mhubig schrieb:


> @Gp1 und @Prof. Dr. YoMan ich wäre auch dabei ... (Ich fahre mit dem Bully
> und hätte noch drei Plätze frei).
> 
> Google sagt zum Thema Bergfriedhof -> https://goo.gl/maps/UXQYo korrekt?
> ...


015146609174 , falls wir uns nicht finden


----------



## mhubig (21. November 2014)

@Prof. Dr. YoMan falls sich keiner mehr meldet, fahre ich ja vielleicht doch mit dem kleinen Auto ... schau'n wir mal ...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. November 2014)

Supi. Danke zusammen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Souly* (22. November 2014)

Immer wieder gerne. Hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## flo_aus_ka (24. November 2014)

Samstagmorgen ne Runde mit @malmo gedreht.

Geplant waren eigentlich die Wattkopftrails, dank dem schießwütigen Jägervolk ging nur der Pferdetrail. Wir ahben noch einen anderen Biker (mit Canyon Torque) getroffen und er war ebenso überrascht dass vorher nix bekannt war zwecks jagd. Wir sind dann über Spessart und Schollbrönn zum Toter-Mann-Trail und dann den alten Graf-Rhena-Weg zurück nach Ettlingen "getrailt". Anschließend nochmal zur Kaisereiche und den Pferdetrail wieder runter.

Schöne Runde mit wiederholgsbedarf  (schlechte Fotoquali is powered by Handykamera  )


----------



## flo_aus_ka (25. November 2014)

Sorry für Doppelpost, 

hat jemand Lust morgen so ab 17 oder 18 Uhr einen Night Ride zu starten?


----------



## Waldgeist (25. November 2014)

flo_aus_ka schrieb:


> Sorry für Doppelpost,
> 
> hat jemand Lust morgen so ab 17 oder 18 Uhr einen Night Ride zu starten?



Das Wild im Wald mal wieder stressen? Ich halte Nachtradeln aus Umweltgründen nicht für sinnvoll und bin kein Freund davon.

Macht euch mal darüber Gedanken.


----------



## Stricherjunge (25. November 2014)

Samstag und Sonntag war Treibjagd, da lebt eh nichts mehr.


----------



## flo_aus_ka (26. November 2014)

Man kann es auch übertreiben  Ich glaube es gibt weitaus schlimmeres als ein paar Biker die im dunkeln die Waldautobahnen fahren.

Das rumgeballer der Jäger z.B. ist sicher weitaus stressiger für das Wild als Mountainbiker. Außerdem ist es laut genug wenn man auf den Waldautobahnen fährt, dass Bambi und Co. schnell die Flucht ergreift.


----------



## trail_desire (27. November 2014)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> Das Wild im Wald mal wieder stressen? Ich halte Nachtradeln aus Umweltgründen nicht für sinnvoll und bin kein Freund davon.
> 
> Macht euch mal darüber Gedanken.



Hab schon mehrmals die Erfahrung gemacht, daß sich das Wild nicht stören ließ......stand vielleicht 20 m neben Forststraße. Wenn du in den Wald leuchtest, schauen dich plötzlich 3 oder 4 Augenpaare an. Aber weglaufen tun sie nicht. Die wissen genau, daß von uns keine Gefahr ausgeht. Wenn man ruhig ist und sich nicht laut mit seinen Mitfahrern unterhält und die Trails abseits der Forstautobahnen meidet ist das sicher kein Problem. In den frühen Abendstunden geht das Rotwild im Schutz der Dunkelheit auch gerne aus dem Wald raus auf die Ackerflächen. Es zieht sich Naturgemäß eher am Tag in den dichten Wald zurück. Dort wird es leider eher durch laute Forstmaschinen gestört. Die arbeiten nämlich am Tag.


----------



## flo_aus_ka (27. November 2014)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Hab schon mehrmals die Erfahrung gemacht, daß sich das Wild nicht stören ließ.....


Genau das habe ich gestern am Wattkopf auch erlebt. Drei Rehe standen keine 5 Meter von mir neben dem Weg und haben geäst. Sie haben mich zwar angeschaut aber von Scheu keine Spur. Als ich auf gleicher Höhe war haben sie weitergefressen, eins ist durch die Gegend gelaufen.


----------



## trail_desire (27. November 2014)

flo_aus_ka schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich gestern am Wattkopf auch erlebt. Drei Rehe standen keine 5 Meter von mir neben dem Weg und haben geäst. Sie haben mich zwar angeschaut aber von Scheu keine Spur. Als ich auf gleicher Höhe war haben sie weitergefressen, eins ist durch die Gegend gelaufen.


Gut, hat ja doch noch was die Treibjagd überlebt......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flo_aus_ka (27. November 2014)

Alle drei Rehe waren recht jung, hatten vielleicht noch Schonzeit


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. November 2014)

Morgen wird's kalt aber sonnig. Irgendwelche Pläne? Bin wieder für HD oder Pfalz zu haben. HD ist wärmer und sonniger.


----------



## /dev/random (28. November 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Morgen wird's kalt aber sonnig. Irgendwelche Pläne?


Watzmann


----------



## LittleBoomer (29. November 2014)

flo_aus_ka schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich gestern am Wattkopf auch erlebt. Drei Rehe standen keine 5 Meter von mir neben dem Weg und haben geäst. Sie haben mich zwar angeschaut aber von Scheu keine Spur. Als ich auf gleicher Höhe war haben sie weitergefressen, eins ist durch die Gegend gelaufen.



das ist es ja gerade: Im Dunkeln flüchten die Rehe nicht. Sie bleiben stehen und haben damit extremen Stress. 
Bei Tage flüchten sie aus der vermeintlichen Situation und haben damit weniger Stress.


----------



## scylla (1. Dezember 2014)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> das ist es ja gerade: Im Dunkeln flüchten die Rehe nicht. Sie bleiben stehen und haben damit extremen Stress.
> Bei Tage flüchten sie aus der vermeintlichen Situation und haben damit weniger Stress.



Tiere, die Stress oder Angst haben, fressen nicht


----------



## GhostKA (2. Dezember 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Tiere, die Stress oder Angst haben, fressen nicht



Abgesehen vom homo sapiens ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (2. Dezember 2014)

GhostKA schrieb:


> Abgesehen vom homo sapiens ;-)


----------



## rayc (2. Dezember 2014)

Da sich die von Jägern, ... verbreiten Fehlinformationen sich hartnäckig hält:



Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Für alle bayerischen Mountainbiker mein Lieblingszitat aus dem obigen Artikel:
> *Richter: „Inwieweit Sie Ihre Grundrechte einschränken lassen wollen, ist Ihre Sache.“*
> 
> Auch ein schönes Zitat aus dem gleichen Zusammenhang:
> ...



Auch der Rechtsreferent vom DIMB äußert sich entsprechend.
Siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nightride-eigentlich-erlaubt.738228/page-2

In Hessen wurde vor 2 Jahren versucht mit Fehlinformationen (Biker gefährden Wanderer) die Wanderer gegen Biker aufzuhetzen.
Dank der Informationspolitik vom DIMB und anderen wurde dies sehr schnell fallen gelassen und wir von der 2-Meter-Regelung verschont.

Lasst euch nicht von bewusst gestreuten Fehlinformationen verunsichern.
Das ist eine schmutzige Taktik, von Leuten die uns aus den Wald haben wollen.

Ray


----------



## KA-Biker (2. Dezember 2014)

Interessant

http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...dieb-festgenommen-gemeinsame-presseerklaerung


----------



## Pordus (2. Dezember 2014)

Wow, mind. 20 Räder geklaut. Da muss der Bekannte im Laden ja ganz schön abgelenkt gewesen sein.


----------



## mb88 (4. Dezember 2014)

Hi. 
Bin neu hier. Komme aus der nähe von pforzheim. Hier ist ja richtig was los und das in der winterzeit Habt ihr in der nächsten zeit, zb. Am samstag/sonntag irgedndwelche touren geplant?


----------



## overkill_KA (5. Dezember 2014)

Fährt jemand ein Jekyll aus 2012 in Größe L, wo ich mal probe rollen könnte?


----------



## Thebike69 (12. Dezember 2014)

Fährt jemand morgen 13.12. am Kalmit, Frankweiler umher. Würde mich denn gerne anschließen da ich mich leider nicht soooo gut auskenne. 
Oder Tipps für Routen, so das ich mich nicht dauernd verfahre. 
Gruß
Thebike


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. Dezember 2014)

Allen aus der Meute hier, mit denen ich oft unterwegs bin, und natürlich allen Anderen auch ein paar schöne Tage, wie und wo Ihr sie auch verbringt. 

Nen Guten Rutsch hinterher und bis irgendwann im Februar, wenn mein Finger wieder heile ist. 

Auf ein trailiges 2015.


----------



## *Souly* (24. Dezember 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Allen aus der Meute hier, mit denen ich oft unterwegs bin, und natürlich allen Anderen auch ein paar schöne Tage, wie und wo Ihr sie auch verbringt.
> 
> Nen Guten Rutsch hinterher und bis irgendwann im Februar, wenn mein Finger wieder heile ist.
> 
> Auf ein trailiges 2015.



Dir auch, auf eine baldirge gemeinsame Tour!


----------



## noocelo (24. Dezember 2014)

... auch allen ein FROHES FEST!

is' hier jemand die tage draußen unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (24. Dezember 2014)

Am 25ten und 26ten


----------



## noocelo (25. Dezember 2014)

... das is' vermutlich zu knapp.  falls doch nicht melde ich mich per PM.


----------



## matou (5. Januar 2015)

*Vorsicht!*
Am Strohmmasten DH ist wieder ein Spezi unterwegs und legt Absprünge oder auch mal nur die Landungen mit Steinen bzw auch Birken-Stämmen zu!


----------



## flo_aus_ka (7. Januar 2015)

Im Toter-Mann Trail liegt auch ein großer Birkenast quer im Weg!


----------



## greatwhite (7. Januar 2015)

Der ist dann aber neu dort. Am 26.12. war noch alles sauber.


----------



## Thebike69 (7. Januar 2015)

26.12 ist ja lange her


----------



## greatwhite (7. Januar 2015)

Dacht ich mir schon das sowas kommt


----------



## Maddin92 (16. Januar 2015)

Damit es hier mal wieder um Touren geht: Ich will am Sonntag in die Pfalz. Angedacht sind drei Abfahrten, bei der Route bin ich offen.

Kommt jemand mit?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Thebike69 (16. Januar 2015)

Interessiert!!!
1.wie kommst du in die Pfalz, Auto,Bus oder Bahn?
2.wann wäre Abfahrt?
3.was ist dein bevorzugtes Gebiet, Kalmit, Frankweiler oder?
Gruß 
Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddin92 (16. Januar 2015)

Ich fahr immer Bahn. Aber wenn jemand ein Auto hat fahre ich da auch gerne mit  
Unterwegs bin ich immer rund um maikammer und und Neustadt. 
Abfahrt dürfe bei den aktuellen Licht Bedingungen auf den Zug um 08:34 fallen.


----------



## Thebike69 (16. Januar 2015)

Auto habe ich auch keins. 
Also Bahn, ich würde in Mühlburg zusteigen. Würde dir aber morgenabend so gegen 22.00Uhr bescheid geben


----------



## Maddin92 (16. Januar 2015)

Ja passt. Ich würde auch in Mühlburg einsteigen.


----------



## Thebike69 (17. Januar 2015)

Hi Maddin, finde keine Preise für hin und Rückfahrt . Ist das normal???


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. Januar 2015)

Regio Solo oder Regio Plus (wobei ich denke das Martin eh ne Studicard hat und mit der umsonst fährt).
Wenn man alleine ist und ne 50er Bahncard hat könnten zwei Einzeltickets (KA-Mühlburg => Maikammer und retour) günstiger sein. www.bahn.de www.kvv.de.


----------



## Maddin92 (17. Januar 2015)

Ja. Ich fahre mit studicard.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasender Robert (17. Januar 2015)

Ich bin morgen auch dabei und steige bereits am Hauptbahnhof ein. Ticket ist bei mir vorhanden.


----------



## Thebike69 (17. Januar 2015)

8:42 Uhr Mühlburg, einfach 6.90€
Bin auch dabei


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. Januar 2015)

Regiosolo kostet 10,50€ ist also billiger.


----------



## Thebike69 (18. Januar 2015)

Bin für Heute raus. Gehe um 11:00 Uhr Richtung Wattkopf


----------



## Maddin92 (4. Februar 2015)

Robert und ich fahren morgen Abend um 19:00 Uhr an der WWB eine Nightride Wattkopf-Runde.

Kommt jemand mit??


----------



## shield (13. Februar 2015)

war heute am edelberg/wattkopf.
weiss jemand seit wann die forstarbeiten am edelberg schon andauern? schade um die trails. da schiebt man mehr wie dass man fährt


----------



## Saci (13. Februar 2015)

Seit gestern, da war alles dicht, inkl. forstweg und trail..


----------



## mhubig (13. Februar 2015)

Jo wahr da heute auch unterwegs. Die ersten zwei Abschnitte der Eisdiele sind noch fahrbar und unten
das letzte Stück. Der Rest ist blockiert ... :-( die hätten ruhig noch warten können bis die offizielle Strecke
fertig ist!


----------



## Saci (13. Februar 2015)

.. also noch Jahre?!


----------



## Stricherjunge (14. Februar 2015)

Ist glaub ich auch immer noch nicht genehmigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richi86 (14. Februar 2015)

Wollt nur mal fragen, wer/wann/wo morgen unterwegs ist??


----------



## ScottyFR20 (14. Februar 2015)

Jemand morgen im Murgtal unterwegs? Beginn gegen 10 Uhr.


----------



## Richi86 (14. Februar 2015)

ScottyFR20 schrieb:


> Jemand morgen im Murgtal unterwegs? Beginn gegen 10 Uhr.


Was hättest du dir denn vorgestellt?


----------



## ScottyFR20 (14. Februar 2015)

In Anbetracht dessen, dass ganz oben noch mind. 50cm Schnee liegen hier eine Auswahl: Merkur, Eichelberg, Ebersteinburg, Bernstein.


----------



## Richi86 (14. Februar 2015)

ScottyFR20 schrieb:


> In Anbetracht dessen, dass ganz oben noch mind. 50cm Schnee liegen hier eine Auswahl: Merkur, Eichelberg, Ebersteinburg, Bernstein.


...Fragen über Fragen  ...Von wo aus würdest du starten und was schwebt dir an hm/km vor?


----------



## ScottyFR20 (15. Februar 2015)

Sorry,war noch unterwegs. Würde dann Eichelberg fahren und von Gaggenau aus nach Bischweier fahren. Wird aber erst 12. Hole noch nen Kumpel ab. Keine Ahnung wie viel km oder hm das sind. Ist aber human


----------



## Richi86 (15. Februar 2015)

So spät !? Werd wohl schon früher aufbrechen  und eichelberg/mahlber/völkersbach mitnehmen


----------



## ScottyFR20 (15. Februar 2015)

So ist das,wenn man noch einen spätaufsteher-Kumpel mitnimmt  dann beim nächsten mal


----------



## Thebike69 (15. Februar 2015)

ScottyFR20 schrieb:


> So ist das,wenn man noch einen spätaufsteher-Kumpel mitnimmt  dann beim nächsten mal


Bist halt ein guter Kumpel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottyFR20 (15. Februar 2015)

Was man nicht alles der Freundschaft wegen macht


----------



## beetle (19. Februar 2015)

Liegt eigentlich Schnee im Pfälzerwald? Überlege Sonntags eine Runde um den Weinbiet fahren zu gehen. Jemand die Tage oben gewesen?


----------



## Bazzmonsta (19. Februar 2015)

war gestern zu Fuß im Bereich Kalmit unterwegs. Manche Strecken sind frei und absolut normal zu fahren. Andere streckenweise total vereist.
Kann einen da bös zerlegen.


----------



## beetle (19. Februar 2015)

Wahrscheinlich sind die Süd/West Trails eisfrei, vermute ich. Danke für die Info.


----------



## Bazzmonsta (19. Februar 2015)

also ich weis nicht ob diese Logik ganz zutrifft. Bin vom Gemüsehändler über Teufelsfels und dann roter Punkt zur Hohe Loog - Hüttenhol - Totenkopf - Hellerplatz. Da würde ich sagen ab der Schutzhütte an der Kreuzung von Teufelsfels kommend zu roter Punkt bis Hellerhütte ist fahrtechnisch mehr wie ne Herausforderung  das war zu Fuß schon anspruchsvoll. Rotweiß ab Hellerhütte bis Gemüsehändler ist problemlos.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Februar 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/slaughter-rock-razor-was-in-26.741172/#post-12734957


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Badenser (4. März 2015)

Hi Jungs,

habe gestern im Albtal bei Fischweier ein SKS-Schutzblech fürs Hinterrad gefunden.
Vermisst wer eins ??


----------



## Litevillecube (6. März 2015)

Hey zusammen  hat jemand Lust am Sonntag in die Pfalz zu fahren? Soll bombastisches Wetter werden. Locker hoch und spaßig runter  Wohin genau hab ich mir auch noch nicht überlegt. Bin da für Vorschläge offen. Anreise mit Bahn oder Auto. Je nachdem wieviele Lust haben auf biken in kurzen Hosen!


----------



## Maddin92 (6. März 2015)

Also ich bin dabei! Würde Standard runde ab maikammer vorschlagen.


----------



## Litevillecube (6. März 2015)

War bisher zwei mal da :-D was auch immer die Standardrunde ist. Dann mit der bahn hin oder?


----------



## Maddin92 (6. März 2015)

Standard runde ist kalmit-Neustadt-weinbiet-neustadt-loog-maikammer. Bahn würde ich auch vorschlagen. Es sei denn es meldet sich noch jemand der genug Auswahl Platz für uns hat.


----------



## Litevillecube (6. März 2015)

Wann solls los gehen? 10.00 Uhr am bahnhof?


----------



## Maddin92 (6. März 2015)

Also der Zug fährt um 9:34 Uhr. Am besten dann 25 unter der Anzeige.


----------



## Litevillecube (6. März 2015)

Soo früh?  ist okay freu mich!


----------



## overkill_KA (9. März 2015)

Hat jemand ein GXP Innenlager für 68/73mm Breite über?


----------



## shield (10. März 2015)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein GXP Innenlager für 68/73mm Breite über?


ich hab bald ein gut gebrauchtes über, mein neues ist auf dem weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddymartin (11. März 2015)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Le
> 
> 
> leider lese ich Dein Post erst heute. wir waren gestern auch dort, die Bäume liegen immernoch. Schöner Mist, das wars ind Bad Wildbad werde ich keinen Cent mehr liegen lassen.
> Am meisten hat mich genervt, dass wir auf den Trails selbst am Vatertag quasi keine Wanderer angetroffen haben, die wir hätten stören können. Vermutlich laufen die auf den Wegen wegen den querliegenden Bäumen nun auch nicht mehr.



Kann jemand was zum Status der Trails in Bad Wildbad sagen? Sind immernoch überall Bäume quergelegt?


----------



## Jan89 (13. März 2015)

Jemand Lust auf ne Tour in der Pfalz morgen? 

Würde mit der Bahn um 13:06 bis Neustadt fahren. Tourverlauf Neustadt- Weinbiet- Neustadt - Loog - Maikammer also ca. 40km 850hm. Tempo gemütlich Saison hat ja erst angefangen.


----------



## w3rd (13. März 2015)

Jan89 schrieb:


> Jemand Lust auf ne Tour in der Pfalz morgen?
> 
> Würde mit der Bahn um 13:06 bis Neustadt fahren. Tourverlauf Neustadt- Weinbiet- Neustadt - Loog - Maikammer also ca. 40km 850hm. Tempo gemütlich Saison hat ja erst angefangen.


Bock hätt ich schon.. Kondition halt null und rad auch ned 100% fit.. 
sonst noch wer morgen? oder sonntag? eike? holger?


----------



## Eike. (13. März 2015)

Bin noch etwas verschnupft.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. März 2015)

Ich bin krank. Mal wieder. :/


----------



## Thebike69 (13. März 2015)

Ich auch


----------



## /dev/random (13. März 2015)

Gute Besserung an die Krankenfraktion.


----------



## JoB_X (14. März 2015)

Hätte Lust auf Pfalz


----------



## JoB_X (14. März 2015)

Also Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (18. März 2015)

sag mal hat einer von euch hier schonmal was davon gehört dass in der pfalz auch (wenn auch nur partiell im pfälzer wald) eine art "2-meter-regel" eingeführt werden soll?

heute sind uns 2 sehr unfreundliche wanderer um die kalmit entgegen gelaufen die den weg versperrt haben und uns runtergemacht haben, dass wir hier auf "ihrem" weg nicht fahren dürfen.
wir sind bisher immer sehr freundlich und gut ausgekommen. halten an oder fahren sehr sehr langsam an wanderern vorbei sodass sie sich nicht erschrecken. egal ob bergauf oder bergab.

leider war das das erste mal, dass mir in der pfalz eine typische BW mentalität begegnet ist.

in den hütten liegen angeblich "broschüren" zu dem thema aus. ich kehre leider nie in den hütten ein. sollte ich vielleicht mal tun


----------



## franticz (18. März 2015)

Nein sowas existiert in der pfalz nicht. Die haben bullshit gelabert


----------



## shield (18. März 2015)

Die Regel ist angeblich "ganz frisch, seit einer woche so".
Ich hab sie dann freundlich darauf hingewisen dass wir hier nicht in Baden Württemberg sind, sondern in der Pfalz. Es war ihnen aber egal. Si wollten recht haben.


----------



## franticz (18. März 2015)

Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen in der pfalz. Da würden die sich ins eigene Fleisch schneiden


----------



## matou (18. März 2015)

jaja...die BaWü'ler schneiden sich auch ins eigene Fleisch und es interessiert viele nicht.

Shield, frag doch mal bei der Dimb nach, die sollten es wissen.

@ciao heiko 
Ist Dir etwas bekannt?


----------



## shield (18. März 2015)

matou schrieb:


> jaja...die BaWü'ler schneiden sich auch ins eigene Fleisch und es interessiert viele nicht.
> 
> Shield, frag doch mal bei der Dimb nach, die sollten es wissen.
> 
> ...


Super Idee ich frag mal nach! Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (18. März 2015)

Es gibt in Rheinland Pfalz keine 2 Meter Regel. 
Die genaue Rechtslage haben wir hier dargestellt.
http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/317-die-rechtslage-in-rheinland-pfalz
In der Kurzkommentierung wird gezeigt dass die Einschränkungen die im Gesetz stehen nicht haltbar sind. 

Diese Auslegung gefällt aber nicht jeder Verwaltung. In Neustadt gibt es dieses Merkblatt.
http://www.neustadt.eu/PDF/Merkblat...ID=11025&ObjLa=1&Ext=PDF&WTR=1&_ts=1372414555

Bisher ist die Situation in RP sehr entspannt. Es gilt aber die aktuelle Entwicklung zu beobachten.

ciao heiko


----------



## Bazzmonsta (18. März 2015)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Bisher ist die Situation in RP sehr entspannt. Es gilt aber die aktuelle Entwicklung zu beobachten.


auch mir ist das "in den Weg" stellen vorletzten Sonntag passiert - trotz wie üblich sehr gemächlicher Annäherungsweise - bisher hatte ich nur freundliche Kontakte. Der ältere Herr kam mir vor wie ein BaWü'ler. Passiert im Weinbietareal. Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, dass solche "Merkzettel" auf den Hütten ausliegen. Ist ja quasi geschäftsschädigend  
Ich hoffe das entspannt sich wieder - kenne bisher nichts besseres wie die Trails und Hütten dort.


----------



## /dev/random (18. März 2015)

@shield Ich habe bisher zweimal solche unerfreulichen Begegnungen direkt erlebt. Einmal auf dem Weg vom Weinbiet zur Wolfsburg, der zweite "Vorfall" war auf'm Armbanduhrenweg (das waren definitiv auch Touris aus BW, hat man am Akzent gehört).

Ich hab's mittlerweile aufgegeben mit solchen Leuten zu diskutieren, die sind oft so in ihrem Feindbild festgewachsen, da kannst du lange warten bis du auf Verständnis triffst. :/


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. März 2015)

shield schrieb:


> ich kehre leider nie in den hütten ein. sollte ich vielleicht mal tun



Ich kanns Dir nur empfehlen.


----------



## Thebike69 (18. März 2015)

[QUOTE="shield, post

in den hütten liegen angeblich "broschüren" zu dem thema aus. ich kehre leider nie in den hütten ein. sollte ich vielleicht mal tun [/QUOTE]
Also das geht mal garnicht Shield, da hätten eigentlich die netten Herren noch 10€ von dir verlangen müßen. 
Wenn man die Bremsspur bedenkt denn du in unseren Heiligen Boden gräbst.....


----------



## matou (19. März 2015)

Danke Heiko!

Dann hilft nur freundlich sein, sich nicht wie die Wildsau benehmen....und Augen und Ohren offen halten was das Thema mit dem Merkblatt betrifft.


----------



## vitaminc (19. März 2015)

Ich war am Dienstag fast alleine im Kalmit-Gebiet unterwegs, zum Schluss noch den Trail unter dem Lift der Rietburg mitgenommen, einfach nur herrlich wenn niemand sonst da ist 

Heute geht's ausnahmsweise mal wieder in den Schwanzwald..


----------



## mhubig (19. März 2015)

@vitaminc Ist der Trail unter dem Lift der Rietburg wieder frei und fahrbar? Vor 2-3 Wochen waren da noch Baumfällarbeiten ...


----------



## vitaminc (19. März 2015)

Mir sind keine Baumstämme oder ähnliches zwischen die Räder gekommen, nur einiges an Laub..


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. März 2015)

Sodele, ich schreibs hier rein, weil sich hier eigentlich jeder rumtreibt der hin und wieder mit mir unterwegs ist.

Ich habe bei mir jetzt die ganze Bude auf den Kopf gestellt um dies hier (nicht) zu finden:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/DMR/Pedal-Service-Tool-fuer-V12-Vault-p35048/

Da ja ne ziemlich große Menge diese super Pedale fahren und mich gerade jemand gefragt hat, ob er das Tool mal leihen kann, hab ich mich auf die Suche begeben. Dumm nur: Ich habs wohl nicht, weil so ein Saustall ist bei den Radsachen nicht vorhanden.

Fällt bei irgend jemand der Groschen und er hat's von mir geliehen? Das würde mich deutlich entspannen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (20. März 2015)

Wenn du nur die Gleitlager tauschen willst...das hat bei mir gut ohne das Spezialwerkzeug geklappt.
Auspressen war zwar destruktiv (für die alten Lager), Einpressen per Hand bzw mit passender Steckschlüsselnuss dafür sehr leicht und unproblematisch.



vitaminc schrieb:


> ...Heute geht's ausnahmsweise mal wieder in den Schwanzwald..


Du bist nicht zufälling rund um Bad Herrenalb unterwegs gewesen? Wie war denn allgemein die Schneelage?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. März 2015)

Klar geht's auch irgendwie anders Rene, aber das Werkzeug ist gekauft und muss irgendwo sein. Nur wo? Das Ding ist in einer Plastiksteckverpackung so wie üblicherweise größere Bohrer oder Fräser und eigentlich auffällig, aber mein ganzer Radpool ist umgegraben, ohne Erfolg.


----------



## vitaminc (20. März 2015)

matou schrieb:


> Du bist nicht zufälling rund um Bad Herrenalb unterwegs gewesen? Wie war denn allgemein die Schneelage?



Nein, da war ich nicht oben. Aber wer es auf jeden Fall weiß sind die Teufelsflieger.
http://camteufelsflieger.dyndns.org/view/index.shtml


----------



## matou (20. März 2015)

Ah, super...ich dachte die Teufelsfliegerseite sei komplett platt.
Danke!


----------



## Jan89 (20. März 2015)

Jemand Lust auf Pfalz morgen?


----------



## Jan89 (20. März 2015)

Also Studentefreundliche 13:34 ;-) gehts los. Treffpunkt 25 unter der Anzeige falls noch jemand kurzfristig mit will. Tour besprechen wir im Zug 2 Berge dann 18:24 zurück.


----------



## Litevillecube (20. März 2015)

Ich bin dabei ;-)


----------



## olsche (22. März 2015)

Hallo,  bin in der Woche vor Ostern bei meinen Eltern in Loffenau. 
Hat jemand eine Tourenempfehlung für mich?
Bin schonmal eine über Teufelsmühle, Bad Herrenalb und Bernstein gefahren und würde diesmal gerne was anderes ausprobieren.


----------



## shield (24. März 2015)

Wer vorhat den bernstein anzufahren:
aus Richtung Bad Herrenalb liegt ein Baum quer.
Richtung Gaggenau liegen vereinzelt ein paar kleinere Bäume. Im unteren Teil waren sehr viel Forstarbeiten, aber alles fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (24. März 2015)

Du meinst Bernstein runter nach Hörden? - ja da war der Forst tätig.
Fast ganz unten angekommen gibt es ne kleine Änderung, man kann jetzt nicht mehr wie bisher immer über die Spitzkehre am Zaun nach unten fahren, der Privatbesitzer hat jetzt Türen eingebaut so dass man unten nicht mehr rauskommt, dafür gibt es vorher nen Abzweig um auf den Parkplatz zu kommen.


----------



## trail_desire (25. März 2015)

SM Abschnitt 1 und 2 liegt momentan zuviel Holz rum, 3 und 4 sind noch frei fahrbar.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. April 2015)

Hab am Mittwoch Urlaub und frei.

Ist jemand irgendwo unterwegs, wo ich mich dran hängen könnte? Hab den ganzen Tag Zeit.


----------



## Eike. (9. April 2015)

Nachdem die Temperaturen endlich wieder annehmbar werden will ich am Wochenende mal wieder in die Pfalz  Was großes wird es mangels Fitness nicht werden, vermutlich sowas wie Hohe Loog - Zigeunerfelsen - Kalmit - (Hochberg). Also irgendwas um 1000hm mit Einkehr und ohne Hetze bergauf. Starten würde ich gerne am Samstag mit dem 10:34 Zug damit es dann auch schön warm ist


----------



## Thebike69 (9. April 2015)

Ist etwas spät, Abfahrt müßte schon 2 Std. früher sein. 
Wenn Stressfrei fahren möchtest. 
Momentan ist in der Gegend etwas Unmut zwecks MTBer, leider sind es überwiegend die Badener die dich vom Bike holen


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. April 2015)

Eike, ich wär morgen dabei. Sind ja schon ewig nicht mehr zusammen auf dem Rad gesessen. Gerne von meiner Seite aus eine Stunde früher, aber sonst ist die Zeit auch ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (10. April 2015)

Die Zeit steht, ist ja lange genug hell. Eine mögliche Strecke hab ich mal zusammengeklickt: GPSies. Da sollten wir auch den empörten Badenserhorden etwas aus dem Weg gehen. Und zum Kalmithaus (oder auch Hohe Loog) kommen wir erst am Nachmittag wenn die Mittagshölle vielleicht schon durch ist - voll wird es so oder so sein.


----------



## DodoLafitte (10. April 2015)

Bei "ewig nicht mehr zusammen auf dem Rad", "mangels Fitness" und "ohne Hetze bergauf" habe ich mich sofort angesprochen gefühlt. Nach langer Abstinenz wäre ich auch gerne mit dabei. Die anvisierte Tour könnte ich sogar packen. 

10:34 am Zug ergibt 11:50 am Parkplatz am Ausgang von Maikammer? Ich würde nämlich wieder per Automobil anreisen.


----------



## Eike. (10. April 2015)

Das ist korrekt. Oder hast du vielleicht noch Platz für Holger und mich im oder auf/hinter dem Auto (letzteres nur für die Räder  ), dann gibts Spritgeld


----------



## Eike. (10. April 2015)

Also, ich fahre morgen bei Dodo mit. Falls jemand noch mit dem Zug kommt, der Treffpunkt in Maikammer ist der Parkplatz am Ortsausgang von Maikammer Richtung Kalmit. In der Karte in meiner Signatur ist er eingetragen als "Parkplatz Kalmit". Bitte hier oder bei mir auf dem Handy kurz Bescheid sagen, damit wir warten falls wir früher da sind: --- (sms, whatsapp, rauchzeichen,...)


----------



## GhostKA (11. April 2015)

Ich frag mal kurz hier rein, fahre morgen mit weiblicher Begleitung Richtung Kalmit, war gerade am überlegen wo man etwas abseits der Massen fahren kann und hab mit euren Track angeschaut. Der erste Teil der Tour ist mir noch nicht bekannt. Wie ist der Teil vom Anspruch her? Danke für eure Hilfe!

Gruß


----------



## vitaminc (12. April 2015)

@GhostKA
Die von Eike gewählte Abfahrt vom Kalmit runter müsste recht einfach sein. Es gibt nebendran eine die ist etwas verblockter, kann man aber trotzdem problemlos durchheizen. Ich bin dann zufälligerweise auch zum Schwabenfelsen rüber, und danach noch Rietburg und unter dem Lift runter. Ist ne schöne Runde, aber gerade Schabenfelsen und Rietburg dann nicht mehr unbedingt Ladyfreundlich, zumindest nicht für meine 

Nur ob Kalmit an einem Sonntag wirklich Sinn macht, hmm.. 

Ich war letztens mit Lady am Fremersberg, und zwar von Sinzheim aus, am Besten am Bergsee parken, und dann den Talweg hochfahren. Dort am Berg gibt es zahlreiche Abfahrten da dort auch ein CrossCountry-Bikepark entstanden ist. Es gibt aber auch ein Wanderweg der runtergeht, den bin ich auch mit Lady runter, hier und da bisschen steil, aber ansonsten echt nett. Oben am Fremersberg wird bewirtet, da bekam das Weibchen dann lecker Kuchen.. und zack war ich der Held


----------



## henrietta (12. April 2015)

Liest die das, hier, das Weibchen? Was der Held so schreibt?


----------



## vitaminc (12. April 2015)

Sie darf alles lesen was ich schreibe


----------



## henrietta (12. April 2015)

Brav


----------



## GhostKA (12. April 2015)

Danke für deine Ausführliche Antwort! Da sich neben dem eigenen Mädel noch zwei weitere Damen dazu gesellt haben, wurds ne Standard Kalmit - Felsenmeer-  Hohe Loog Runde. War überraschend wenig los...Die Mädels haben was gelernt und den einzigen Konflikt gabs es...tataahhh mit einer Badisch schwätzenden Retnerin. Ansonsten nur positive Begegnungen und Gespräche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DodoLafitte (13. April 2015)

Ich will am Mittwoch (15.4.) das schöne Wetter nutzen und ab Mittag ein wenig aufs Rad. Ich will ein wenig Umsetzen üben und auch versuchen, nicht zu stürzen. Aber ich bin auch offen für andere Vorschläge. Falls jemand Lust hat, sich anzuschließen - sehr gerne.

Zielgebiet: Großraum Kalmit


----------



## LittleBoomer (13. April 2015)

Da derzeit das Weinbiet-Haus noch wegen Umbau geschlossen ist, gibt es dort so gut wie keine Wanderer...
An Ostern waren dort eigentlich nur Radler unterwegs.


----------



## Jan89 (17. April 2015)

Jemand lust auf ne Tour morgen? 
Ob Pfalz oder Schwarzwald ist mir egal...


----------



## Maddin92 (17. April 2015)

Ich wollte morgen mal wieder zu teufelsmühle fahren. Irgendwann im Laufe des Vormittags war der Plan zu starten.


----------



## w3rd (17. April 2015)

Dein benutzername schuechtert mich ein
..beide


----------



## Jan89 (17. April 2015)

Teufelsmühle klingt gut inkl. Albursprung? 

Wann willst du genau los?


----------



## Maddin92 (17. April 2015)

Ja albursprung klingt gut. Bin ich noch nicht oft gefahren. 
Starten würde ich entweder mit der Bahn um 10:17 oder 11:17 vom bahnhofsvorplatz. Mir egal, sag wann es dir besser passt.


----------



## Jan89 (17. April 2015)

Alles klar bin für 11:19 am Albtalbahnhof. Hbf ist immer stressig zum einsteigen.


----------



## Maddin92 (17. April 2015)

Ja gut dann machen wir das so. 
Bis morgen dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DodoLafitte (17. April 2015)

Nach der netten Pfalzrunde am letzten Wochenende wäre ich geneigt, auch morgen wieder eine solche in Erwägung zu ziehen. Wo ist mir wie immer egal, vielleicht bietet sich das Weinbiet wg. der laut LittleBoomer geringen Wandererdichte derzeit besonders an.

Ich werde wieder mittim Auto unterwegs sein, zwei Radels passen auf den Träger, eines darf innen mitfahren. Und für alle Fälle: Ich bin kein Schnellfahrer.


----------



## /dev/random (17. April 2015)

w3rd schrieb:


> Dein benutzername schuechtert mich ein
> ..beide


Die wollen doch auch nur spielen


----------



## mhubig (17. April 2015)

Ups bissle späht hier reingeschaut ... bin
morgen auch mit ein paar Leuten unterwegs.

Treffpunkt: Bahnhof Bad Herrenalb 10.00 Uhr
Tour: Teufelsmühle - BM - Bernstein - runter nach Hörden - Malberg - Ettlingen.

Wer da Lust zu hat kann sich gerne noch spontan anschließen.
Wir fahren von KA mit der S1 um kurz nach 9 ...


----------



## henrietta (19. April 2015)

Hm, bin jetzt selbst schuld, daß ich mich für viel früher verabredet hab' und schon um 8 in den Zug steige *gähn*... Oder?  Naja, immerhin kriege ich dann auch früher meinen Saumagen


----------



## henrietta (19. April 2015)

...und die müssen schon heim. Wer ißt jetzt mit mir Eis? Fehlplanung


----------



## henrietta (20. April 2015)

...und... heute gibt's nicht mal Eis. Nur Woche. Bööööses Leben. ;(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (20. April 2015)

mhubig schrieb:


> ...Bernstein - runter nach Hörden...



Wie sah denn der Weg ab dem Dreizielstein aus? Hat er unter den Forstarbeiten gelitten oder frei fahrbar?
Danke!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. April 2015)

Irgendwann muss man mal für vllt. nen Kilometer ner Harvesterspur folgen. Die hat aber schon einen schmalen "Trail"streifen in der Mitte und es liegt annehmbar wenig Kleinzeug drin rum, dass man da fast zu flott runterbollert. Kann mich nicht erinnern das irgendetwas gestört hat. Ich glaube zwei mal über nen Baum oder so.


----------



## matou (20. April 2015)

Alles klar, danke! Dann kann ich beim nächsten Mal ruhigen Gewissens bis runter fahren.


----------



## mhubig (20. April 2015)

matou schrieb:


> Alles klar, danke! Dann kann ich beim nächsten Mal ruhigen Gewissens bis runter fahren.



Jep, von uns hatten unten alle ein richtig fettes Grinsen auf dem Gesicht. Geiler Trail!


----------



## Eike. (20. April 2015)

Ist da was dran gemacht worden? Ich fand den früher bis auf den letzten Teil etwas langweilig.


----------



## Eike. (20. April 2015)

Wir (der Prof und ich) wollen mal wieder versuchen einen festen Feierabendtermin zu machen. Deswegen treffen wir uns am dieser Woche *Mittwochs um 18:30 auf der Wasserwerksbrücke* zum Feierabendradeln. Auf dem Programm stehen diverse Trails am *Wattkopf und Rückkehr in der Dämmerung*. "Frei für alle Klassen", bei uns steht bergab im Vordergrund aber wer bergauf gas geben will darf gerne oben warten


----------



## shield (20. April 2015)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ist da was dran gemacht worden? Ich fand den früher bis auf den letzten Teil etwas langweilig.



also ich war nun öfters oben in den letzten monaten und habe nichts fest gestellt was baulich "gemacht" wurde.
der obere teil (gelbe raute) ist ja sowieso ein offizieller wanderpfad vom SWV.
unten waren diverse kleine kicker und kleinere anlieger, diese sind aber alle durch die forstarbeiten kaputt. das ist mein stand der dinge.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. April 2015)

Es ist ein Trail ohne Spezialitäten den man recht flott runterrollt. Geht dafür ne Weile. Nix besonderes, aber auch mal nett. Ein wenig wie Pfalz ohne Schnickschnack.


----------



## vitaminc (21. April 2015)

für den Fall dass es jemand interessiert:
BadenerHöhe/Seekopf runter, hier & da leider paar Baumstämme und Gestrüpp dazwischen. Der Trail nach Forbach runter, bei dem man seitlich bei der Treppe auf der Murgtalstraße ausgespuckt wird ist hingegen komplett frei gewesen. Ich hatte die Tour zuvor mit Mehliskopf/Herrenwies verknüpft, war ne schöne Runde und Seekopf hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht..


----------



## Eike. (21. April 2015)

Ausnahmen bestätigen ja die Regel, deswegen fange ich gleich mal mit einer an. Statt Mittwoch würde ich diese Woche gerne am Donnerstag radfahren gehen. Kommt jemand mit?



Eike. schrieb:


> Wir (der Prof und ich) wollen mal wieder versuchen einen festen Feierabendtermin zu machen. Deswegen treffen wir uns am dieser Woche *Mittwochs um 18:30 auf der Wasserwerksbrücke* zum Feierabendradeln. Auf dem Programm stehen diverse Trails am *Wattkopf und Rückkehr in der Dämmerung*. "Frei für alle Klassen", bei uns steht bergab im Vordergrund aber wer bergauf gas geben will darf gerne oben warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. April 2015)

Mittwoch ist schlecht bei mir aber Donnerstag könnte klappen. Ne hoch-runter-Runde - wie die Jahre früher auch, nehme ich an?

Gleich eine Anregung: Könnten wir mal keine Wattkopf-Runde machen, sondern mal Richtung Albtal raus fahren?


----------



## mhubig (21. April 2015)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ist da was dran gemacht worden? Ich fand den früher bis auf den letzten Teil etwas langweilig.



Ist der Trail zu langweilig, fährst Du zu langsam ...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. April 2015)

Donnerstag wär bei mir auch ok. Solange "ins Albtal rein" nicht noch mehr rumgondeln im Flachen bedeutet, ok.


----------



## Eike. (21. April 2015)

Ok, dann diesen Donnerstag. Wattkopf wie gehabt. Für eine längere Runde Richtung Albtal (Toter Mann und so) wird es noch etwas früh dunkel.


----------



## DodoLafitte (22. April 2015)

Wo wäre denn ein guter Einstiegspunkt, wenn die Wasserwerksbrücke ungünstig ist? Gibt es da was im Dunstkreis Rüppurr? Oder besser gleich Parkplatz Hedwighof? Oder ist der immer voll?


----------



## /dev/random (22. April 2015)

Beim Radhaus vom MTB-Club hat's auch Parkplätze; außerdem liegt's auf'm Weg.


----------



## DodoLafitte (22. April 2015)

Danke für die Info. Ich kenne halt die Wegstrecke von der Brücke zum Hedwigshof nicht, deshalb meine Nachfrage.


----------



## Richi86 (22. April 2015)

Sorry fürs OT... Aber weil der MTB-Club KA grad zur sprache kam, ist der Pumptrack nur für Mitglieder freigegeben?


----------



## shield (22. April 2015)

Richi86 schrieb:


> Sorry fürs OT... Aber weil der MTB-Club KA grad zur sprache kam, ist der Pumptrack nur für Mitglieder freigegeben?


Nein für alle. So wurde es mir weitergegeben. 
Wichtig is nur: Ordnung halten und Müll mitnehmen. 

Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (22. April 2015)

Am Gelände vom MTB-Club kommen wir tatsächlich vorbei. Beim Hedwighof bzw. gegenüber am Waldrand kann man aber eigentlich auch immer irgendwo parken, falls das geschickter von der Anfahrt ist. Da müssten wir ca. 15 Minuten später vorbei kommen.


DodoLafitte schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Ich kenne halt die Wegstrecke von der Brücke zum Hedwigshof nicht, deshalb meine Nachfrage.


----------



## DodoLafitte (23. April 2015)

Danke. Ich werde es heute aber nicht schaffen. Es ist für mich einfacher, schon um 12:00 Feierabend zu machen als um 18:00 Uhr. ;-)


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. April 2015)

Bin dann auch 18:45 am Wanderparkplatz gegenüber Hedwigshof.

Die kleine Protektierung reicht, oder?


----------



## Eike. (23. April 2015)

Wenn du dich nicht fort wirfst, sicher


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. April 2015)

Hatte ich das jemals geplant?


----------



## henrietta (23. April 2015)

...zu spät gelesen und das falsche Rad dabei. Mist  Fehlplanungsheldengrüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tios (27. April 2015)

Hi, bin auf der Suche nach eher einfachen langgezogenen Trails, die man mit ordentlich Geschwindigkeit fahren kann. Gibt es da iwo im Umkreis von KA was? Den Trail quer vom Parkplatz Kaiserreiche runter zur Hedwigsquelle bis zum unteren Ende des Eisdielentrails find ich angenehm zu fahren, gibt es iwo einen ähnlichen Trail? 
Der Eisdielentrail und Strommastentrail sind mir zu arg mit nem HT. Totermanntrail und Mahlbergturmtrail sind schon besser, aber machen weniger Spaß. Auf dem Turmberg bin ich bisher nur den Trail vom Waldparkplatz am Pferdehof gefahren, ist auch nicht schlecht. Der andere Turmbergtrail beim Spielplatz ist vermutlich auch nichts für Einsteiger?


----------



## Eike. (28. April 2015)

Für sowas fährst du am besten in die Pfalz rüber. Da gibt es sowas reichlich und Kilometer lang. Einfach nach den Felsenwegen im südlichen Pfälzerwald suchen.


----------



## black soul (28. April 2015)

Eike. schrieb:


> Für sowas fährst du am besten in die Pfalz rüber. Da gibt es sowas reichlich und Kilometer lang. Einfach nach den Felsenwegen im südlichen Pfälzerwald suchen.


@Tios
das musst du aber auch mit hirn machen, ballern geht auch in der pfalz nicht. ich hoffe du weisst was ich meine


----------



## Tios (28. April 2015)

Ok danke. Ja bei unbekannten Strecken mach ich erstmal langsamer. Könnt ja iwo en Draht gespannt sein oder sonstiges Pfälzer Wald ist halt schon en Stück weg. Pfinztal oder Weingarten gibt es nichts?


----------



## /dev/random (28. April 2015)

Es gibt auch am Wattkopf, neben denen die du aufgezählt hast, noch einige "eher einfache langgezogene Trails, die man mit ordentlich Geschwindigkeit fahren kann". So groß ist das Gebiet nicht -- einfach mal die Augen offen halten.


----------



## Tios (29. April 2015)

Jo, werde heute nachmittag mal die Augen offen halten


----------



## Eike. (29. April 2015)

Einmal angefangen mit Ausnahmen ... Ich falle für diese und die nächsten 2 Wochen aus. Soviel zu der schönen Idee, einen festen Biketreff zu starten 



Eike. schrieb:


> Ausnahmen bestätigen ja die Regel, deswegen fange ich gleich mal mit einer an. Statt Mittwoch würde ich diese Woche gerne am Donnerstag radfahren gehen. Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. April 2015)

Eike. schrieb:


> ... Ich falle für diese und die nächsten 2 Wochen aus.



Muss man sich Sorgen machen?


----------



## Eike. (29. April 2015)

Nö, nur viel Arbeit und kurze Wochen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. April 2015)

Eike. schrieb:


> Nö, nur viel Arbeit und kurze Wochen.



Willkommen in meiner Welt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (4. Mai 2015)

Kann mir jemand von Euch sagen ob es in Karlsruhe oder Umgebung Fahrradläden gibt in denen man eine gewisse Auswahl an (Ellenbogen-) Protektoren vorfindet?
Bevor ich mir Massenhaft Zeugs nach Hause bestelle, würde ich lieber in einen Laden gehen und dort probieren und dann natürlich kaufen.


----------



## Thebike69 (4. Mai 2015)

Habe in KA auch nix gefunden. Ich probierte auf der Eurobike einige aus, und dann im Netz bestellt. 
Vertical Ride in Kandel, dort kann man immer mal vorbei schauen....


----------



## /dev/random (4. Mai 2015)

Cycle Sport in Remchingen. Die hatten, als ich meine Protektoren dort gekauft habe, einiges dagehabt.


----------



## Bazzmonsta (4. Mai 2015)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Cycle Sport in Remchingen. Die hatten, als ich meine Protektoren dort gekauft habe, einiges dagehabt.


naja
kann ich so nicht bestätigen


----------



## shield (4. Mai 2015)

Die haben jetzt nachgelegt und viele neue Marken da. War meine letzte Info


----------



## Bazzmonsta (4. Mai 2015)

shield schrieb:


> Die haben jetzt nachgelegt und viele neue Marken da. War meine letzte Info


soso. dann waren die letzte Woche wohl nicht am Start.


----------



## matou (5. Mai 2015)

Mhh, scheint bei uns in der Ecke echt dünn gesäht zu sein. Werde ich bei den 2 Läden mal vorbeischauen...und ansonsten halt doch bestellen. 

Dank Euch!


----------



## vitaminc (5. Mai 2015)

Ich würde mir das Rumfahren sparen... außer man kommt eh zufällig an den guten Läden vorbei.


----------



## black soul (5. Mai 2015)

versuch mal only-highend bikes, veilchenstrasse 12, ka oststadt
guter laden hat sich vergrössert. evtl hat de auch was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## henrietta (7. Mai 2015)

Hallo! 
Samstag Neustadt?

Plan ist: bisher zwei Mädchen, Pfalz, Start um 10 am BHF KA. 
Ungefähr 40 km, 1200 hm, soviele Wurzeln wie geht, und außerdem Kaffee 
und Sonne an der Hütte - oder den Hütten? Sozusagen 
gemütlich. Wochenende halt. 

Mag jemand mit? 

Grüßt
die Henrietta


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Mai 2015)

Hat morgen Abend jemand Lust auf ne kurze Runde in die Nacht rein - aber ohne Lampe.


----------



## Bazzmonsta (7. Mai 2015)

henrietta schrieb:


> Mag jemand mit?


wär dabei - sofern geschäftlich nicht noch ein Strich durch gemacht wird - würde aber auf 4 Rädern anreisen.
Startpunkt in Neustadt? eher Weinbiet oder wohin?


----------



## DodoLafitte (7. Mai 2015)

Ich wäre dabei, ebenfalls per PKW anreisend. 
Oder @Bazzmonsta: Vielleicht ließe sich eine Fahrgemeinschaft bilden. Mein Rad fand den Krankentransport unlängst in Deinem Bus sehr nett.


----------



## Bazzmonsta (7. Mai 2015)

DodoLafitte schrieb:


> Ich wäre dabei, ebenfalls per PKW anreisend.
> Oder @Bazzmonsta: Vielleicht ließe sich eine Fahrgemeinschaft bilden. Mein Rad fand den Krankentransport unlängst in Deinem Bus sehr nett.


gerne - kann aber von meiner Seite aus erst morgen abend sicher sagen ob´s geht oder ned.


----------



## DodoLafitte (7. Mai 2015)

Morgen reicht völlig, ist deutlich vor Samstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocZoidy (8. Mai 2015)

Apropos Ellenbogenschoner: Ich habe gestern Abend auf der Rückfahrt von der Eisdiele am Wattkopf bei Ettlingen einen RaceFace-Ellenbogenschoner verloren. Bin die Strecke nochmal abgefahren, habe ihn aber nicht gesehen. Hat den zufällig jemand gefunden?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. Mai 2015)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hat morgen Abend jemand Lust auf ne kurze Runde in die Nacht rein - aber ohne Lampe.


Morgen Abend ist heute Abend.  Ich denke das Problem ist das dein Auto voll ist und mit dem Zug auf die schnelle is nicht. Ich würde Wattkopf 18:xx rum WWB machen.


----------



## henrietta (8. Mai 2015)

Morgen früh ist trotzdem morgen früh: Sooo... Zug 10.34 nach Maikammer, dort können wir die Autofahrer am großen Parkplatz linkerhand an der Straße zur Kalmit hoch aufsammeln. Zugfahrer treffen sich 10.20 an der Anzeigentafel am HBF KA zum Ticketkauf


----------



## DodoLafitte (8. Mai 2015)

Zug 10:34 ist Parkplatz 11:50? Dabei bin ich auf alle Fälle, entweder im eigenen PKW oder beim Gepäckhinterherzieher.


----------



## Bazzmonsta (8. Mai 2015)

grummel -
Ich muss morgen zwangsarbeiten.
wer hat Sonntag Lust?


----------



## henrietta (8. Mai 2015)

Parkplatz ist Zugankunft plus Weg... Dürfen die Autofahrer selber ausrechnen, ich autolose bin gerademal gnädig genug, den Parkplatz zu kennen


----------



## henrietta (9. Mai 2015)

Mein Smartphone hat das Smiley gefressen... Da sollte noch eins hin


----------



## DodoLafitte (9. Mai 2015)

Bazzmonsta schrieb:


> wer hat Sonntag Lust?



Wenn ich heute Abend noch was im Tank habe, bin ich morgen dabei. Ich geb aber rechtzeitig Laut.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Mai 2015)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Morgen Abend ist heute Abend.  Ich denke das Problem ist das dein Auto voll ist und mit dem Zug auf die schnelle is nicht. Ich würde Wattkopf 18:xx rum WWB machen.


Scheiße, nicht mehr reingeschaut. Bin alleine gefahren. 

PS: Mein Auto ist immer voll.


----------



## DodoLafitte (9. Mai 2015)

Bazzmonsta schrieb:


> wer hat Sonntag Lust?



Ich hab heute alle meine Körner verbraucht, morgen komm ich bestimmt nicht aufs Rad, geschweige denn hinter Dir auf einen Berg, sorry. Aber nächstes WE geht bestimmt wieder was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fragor (9. Mai 2015)

Bazzmonsta schrieb:


> grummel -
> Ich muss morgen zwangsarbeiten.
> wer hat Sonntag Lust?


Würde evtl. mitfahren. Was hast du vor und wo?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. Mai 2015)

Ich plane, am kommenden Sonntag eine Variante der "Forbach8" zu fahren.

Da ich dabei mit dem Hardtail fahren will, muss ich die Runde etwas umstellen, da gerade die Rote Raute von der Badner Höhe nach Forbach zurück damit spassfrei wäre.

Hoch will ich den Kapellenweg fahren - aber runter?


----------



## vitaminc (12. Mai 2015)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich plane, am kommenden Sonntag eine Variante der "Forbach8" zu fahren.
> 
> Da ich dabei mit dem Hardtail fahren will, muss ich die Runde etwas umstellen, da gerade die Rote Raute von der Badner Höhe nach Forbach zurück damit spassfrei wäre.
> 
> Hoch will ich den Kapellenweg fahren - aber runter?



Badener Höhe über Seekopf und Zweiseeblick zur Herrenwiesersee runter? - bin ich oft genug schon mit dem Hardtail runter, schüttelt halt bisschen durch 
Danach dann am Besten über Seebach(hof) -> Wegscheidhütte -> und den Trail über die Scheune bis zur Murgtalstraße runter.
Da hat man nur minimal Forstweg (das Stück Seebach), ansonsten Trail von Badener Höhe bis nach Forbach runter.

Wenn du dir den Trail oben vom Seekopf runter sparen willst, dann vielleicht von Badener Höhe über den Badener Sattel und ab da rechts weiter.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Mai 2015)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Badener Höhe über Seekopf und Zweiseeblick zur Herrenwiesersee runter? - bin ich oft genug schon mit dem Hardtail runter, schüttelt halt bisschen durch
> Danach dann am Besten über Seebach(hof) -> Wegscheidhütte -> und den Trail über die Scheune bis zur Murgtalstraße runter.
> Da hat man nur minimal Forstweg (das Stück Seebach), ansonsten Trail von Badener Höhe bis nach Forbach runter.
> 
> Wenn du dir den Trail oben vom Seekopf runter sparen willst, dann vielleicht von Badener Höhe über den Badener Sattel und ab da rechts weiter.



Danke für den Input. Ich schau mir das daheim auf der Karte mal an.

Zum Thema Hardtail: Klar kann man jeden Trail mit dem Hardtail runter fahren, das Gerüttel und die Stufen den Westweg runter nach Forbach will ich am Sonntag aber nicht fahren, am Ende meiner Tour. Da reicht ein flowiges Ausrollen runter nach Forbach auch.


----------



## DodoLafitte (13. Mai 2015)

Wie sieht eigentlich vatertags die Wandererdichte um die Kalmit/ums Weinbiet herum aus? Hat jemand Erfahrungen aus den letzten Jahren?
Mir wäre morgen nach radeln. Noch jemand?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. Mai 2015)

Am Weinbiet wird nix los sein, so wie letzte Woche, denn da ist immer noch geschlossen. Welcher Wanderer geht da hoch, wenn es keine Schorle gibt? 

Also Weinbiet, Stabenberg, Wolfsburg, alles schön leer.


----------



## Binerl (13. Mai 2015)

Weinbiet sounds good für Vatertag. 

Kommt ihr? Falls ja, wäre ich spontan dabei.

Wohne aber nicht in KA, würde mich in NW direkt anschließen. Kommt ihr mit dem Auto oder per Bahn?


----------



## DodoLafitte (13. Mai 2015)

Ich bin morgen dabei. Um 11 Uhr am Freibadparkplatz in NW? Vorsicht: Ich bin weder ortskundig noch ein flotter Fahrer.


----------



## Binerl (13. Mai 2015)

Dann haben wir ein Problem.

Ich kenne mich im Weinbiet nicht wirklich gut aus, nur grob, und hoffte, ihr seid das Guiden betreffend die Cracks...

Wer guidet nun? 

P. S.: Ohne Guide bin ich raus, sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DodoLafitte (14. Mai 2015)

Schade. Ich versuch mein Glück mit der Ausschilderung und einer kleinen GPS-Uhr - also eine Art Scouting-Trip.


----------



## JoB_X (14. Mai 2015)

Also würde mit in die Pfalz, Weinbiet kenne ich ein zwei Wege ... ?


----------



## DodoLafitte (14. Mai 2015)

Mein Gedächtnis, sorry. Hab ich Dich nicht letztens an der Europahalle eingesammelt?


----------



## JoB_X (14. Mai 2015)

Genau  Kann man wieder so machen?


----------



## shield (14. Mai 2015)

also ich finde den grünen punkt bergab sehr spaßig! viel spass euch


----------



## Bazzmonsta (14. Mai 2015)

shield schrieb:


> also ich finde den grünen punkt bergab sehr spaßig! viel spass euch


also bergauf find ich den schöner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DodoLafitte (14. Mai 2015)

JoB_X schrieb:


> Genau  Kann man wieder so machen?


Ja, ich sammel Dich 10:15 da ein, wo ich Dich letztes Mal abgesetzt habe.


----------



## JoB_X (14. Mai 2015)

OK


----------



## ciao heiko (15. Mai 2015)

Heute auf Open Trails
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails?

*Karlsruher Biker aufgepasst: 
hier wird munter das Thema vermatscht.*

Seit langem ist MTB-Karlsruhe e.V. dabei, eine Freeridestrecke in Karlsruhe einzurichten. Kurz vor der Genehmigung hat die zuständige Behörde aber ein weiteres Gutachten gefordert und die Planungen hinausgezögert.

Die lokale Nachrichtenseite KA-News.de berichtet darüber und wirft dabei alle Biker in einen Topf, bringt die 2-Meter-Regel ins Spiel und fordert zur Teilnahme an einer Umfrage auf.

Nach etwa 2-jährigem Kampf gegen die 2-Meter-Regel hätten wir eigentlich gedacht, dass es auch in der kleinsten Redaktion angekommen ist:

Freeridestrecken sind dazu geeignet, der Gravity Fraktion unter den Bikern eine spannende Herausforderung zu geben und von den illegal gebauten Strecken wegzuholen.

Die 2-Meter-Regel betrifft die bereits bestehenden Waldwege und ist vor allem der großen Anzahl von Tourenbikern ein Dorn im Auge. Diese werden sich kaum auf eine Freeridestrecke locken lassen, sondern möchten auf ihren Touren das gesamte vorhandene Wegenetz legal nutzen.

Ganz besonders beeindruckt uns dann das Statement des Forstamts. Dort hält man die 2-Meter-Regel für notwendig denn: "In großstadtnahen Waldgebieten ergeben sich ganz andere Konfliktpotentiale wie in ländlichen Gebieten."

Nun wäre uns nicht bekannt, dass sich die 2-Meter-Regel auf die Wälder rund um Großstädte beschränkt. Aber wenn man angeblich nur dort Probleme hat, wozu braucht es dann ein landesweites Pauschalverbot?

Aber so ist das halt in Baden-Württemberg: Erstmal alles pauschal verbieten. Und dann aufwendige Genehmigungen und teure Gutachten fordern.

Der Artikel enthält eine Umfrage zur 2-Meter-Regel, an der Ihr bitte teilnehmen solltet. Zusätzlich sind Kommentare erwünscht.

Die Debatte ist eröffnet! 

http://www.ka-news.de/region/karlsr...ue-Downhill-Strecke;art6066,1643066,13-pg1#pg


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. Mai 2015)

Dazu gibts eigentlich nichts zu sagen. Ich kann kaum auf dem Handy tippen, weil ich nicht mit dem Kopfschütteln aufhören kann. Man sollte KAnews mal ein paar Bilder von den Verwüstungen zukommen lassen den der Bau der Gasleitung keine 20m neben der geplanten Abfahrt hinterlassen hat. Dafür gabs die Baugenehmigung bestimmt problemlos. 

Und das ganze verquirlen mit der 2m Regel, o Gott.


----------



## Mausoline (15. Mai 2015)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> ...... Man sollte KAnews mal ein paar Bilder von den Verwüstungen zukommen lassen den der Bau der Gasleitung keine 20m neben der geplanten Abfahrt hinterlassen hat.......



Die Idee mit den Bildern find ich richtig gut  Ich hatte auch mal vorgeschlagen eine Ortsbesichtigung anzubieten. Im Wohnungsbau müssen diese Mittel auch ab und an angewendet werden, um den Entscheidern einen besseren Überblick zu geben.

Also entweder auf Ortsbesichtigung drängen oder die Bilder vorbringen, und dann die breiten Waldschneisen von Langensteinbach nicht vergessen.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## shield (15. Mai 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ... und dann die breiten Waldschneisen von Langensteinbach nicht vergessen.



und bitte einfach ein dronen video bis nach Dietenhausen - so weit führt die schneise doch inzwischen?!


----------



## Waldgeist (15. Mai 2015)

shield schrieb:


> und bitte einfach ein dronen video bis nach Dietenhausen - so weit führt die schneise doch inzwischen?!


Gaspipeline wird bis Leonberg gebaut, also noch ein schönes Stück bis dahin. Soll aber alles wieder wie vorher werden (Rückbau). Sieht man z.B. in Rüppurr, da wurde die Leitung im Herbst verlegt, jetzt ist schon Gras, Mais oder Getreide darüber gewachsen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. Mai 2015)

4.-7.6. Vogesen. 1-2 Plätze frei, wenn sich zügig mehr Leute melden kann man auch noch eine größere Unterkunft ziehen, da haben wir was in Petto.

Hallo, ich gehe mit @rayc und @scylla in die Vogesen zum Biken nachdem (Fronleichnam => edit) Christihimmelfahrt super war. Tendentiell wird's Gestolper. Es ist also sinnvoll S2 zu beherrschen und Spaß an mehr zu haben (oder mal ne Ecke rumzuschieben oder einen Absatz auszulassen). Zwischenrein gibt's auch immer mal was zu ballern, so ists ja nicht. 

1000-1500hm am Tag, manchmal auch Richtung 2000hm. Km eher weniger, da steil. Der Tag ist trotzdem voll, weil manchmal halt an Stellen probiert wird. Natürlich kann man sich auch mal abspalten und nen Tag in Lac Banc runterholpern. Wenn sinnvoll möglich versuchen wir in die Touren eine Privatshuttlekurve einzubauen um ein wenig mehr Spaß am Tag zu bekommen.

Interesse bitte per PN an mich bekunden, ich sorge dann dafür, dass ihr auf dem Verteiler landet.


----------



## rayc (21. Mai 2015)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> 4.-7.6. Vogesen.
> Hallo, ich gehe mit @rayc und @scylla in die Vogesen zum Biken nachdem Fronleichnam super war.



Psst, ich weiss du kannst in der Zeit reisen. 
Aber korrekt ist: Fronleichnam wird (und nicht war) super werden.

Christi Himmelfahrt war super.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. Mai 2015)

Ihr wisst doch das ich zeitlich verpeilt bin (in letzter Zeit?).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (21. Mai 2015)

Das Reisen in der Zeit, hat doch gewisse Nebenwirkungen.


----------



## scylla (21. Mai 2015)

ach, jetzt verstehe ich endlich den tiefenpsychologischen Hintergrund des Avatarbilds


----------



## Jan89 (21. Mai 2015)

Kann an dem we leider nicht sonst gerne.

Wie siehts Sa aus? Hätte Lust auf Pfalz 9:34 Hbf nach Maikammer. Über die Kalmit - Totenkopfhütte - Hellerplatz mit viel flow nach Lambrecht. Anschließend Weinbiet - Neustadt dann zurück oder nochmal zur Loog hoch.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. Mai 2015)

Schad. Sa kann sein das ich da dabei bin. Melde mich rechtzeitig. Aber ist wohl anders verplant.


----------



## fragor (22. Mai 2015)

Jan89 schrieb:


> Wie siehts Sa aus? Hätte Lust auf Pfalz 9:34 Hbf nach Maikammer. Über die Kalmit - Totenkopfhütte - Hellerplatz mit viel flow nach Lambrecht. Anschließend Weinbiet - Neustadt dann zurück oder nochmal zur Loog hoch.



Hört sich interessant an. Zeit hätte ich auch. Wieviel hm/km wären das ca?


----------



## Jan89 (22. Mai 2015)

fragor schrieb:


> Hört sich interessant an. Zeit hätte ich auch. Wieviel hm/km wären das ca?



Bis Neustadt ca. 1100hm und 30km mit dem 3ten Berg dann 1500hm und 40km 
Vll. auch 1200hm und 1600hm aber so wichtig ist das ja nicht ;-)


----------



## fragor (22. Mai 2015)

Jan89 schrieb:


> Bis Neustadt ca. 1100hm und 30km mit dem 3ten Berg dann 1500hm und 40km
> Vll. auch 1200hm und 1600hm aber so wichtig ist das ja nicht ;-)



OK, da weiß ich ungefähr Bescheid. Sollte auch bei meiner aktuellen Fitness machbar sein. Bin dabei


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Juni 2015)

Hat jemand morgen Abend Lust und Zeit für ein paar Trails?


----------



## DodoLafitte (2. Juni 2015)

Ich bin am Donnerstag für ganz viele Trails zu haben, vielleicht schon früher am Morgen, weil es ja heiß werden soll. Jemand mit dabei? Kalmit- oder Weinbiet-Gegend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bazzmonsta (2. Juni 2015)

hey Dodo ..
eben das neue Dämpferlein reingezimmert ... der brauch dann Auslauf


----------



## DodoLafitte (2. Juni 2015)

Oh, unbedingt. Ich bin echt gespantt, was Du sagst. Du hast doch bestimmt schon eine Tour für das Dämpferlein ins Auge gefasst, oder?


----------



## Binerl (3. Juni 2015)

Kann man sich evtl. spontan für morgen Kalmit - Weinbiet anschließen? Komme direkt aus Landau. Keine Bange, bin recht fit z. Zt. und bike nicht erst seit gestern.
An neuen Mit-Bikern bin ich immer gerne interessiert.
Wo und wann genau würdet ihr in der Pfalz starten?


----------



## DodoLafitte (3. Juni 2015)

Klar, geht immer. Und wenn Du recht fit bist, wirst Du Dich eher mit mir als Mitradler langweilen.
Allerdings hab ich jetzt noch nix von Bazzmonsta gehört, weiß deshalb auch nicht, wo wir letztlich radeln. Das sollte sich aber noch rechtzeitig rausstellen.


----------



## Binerl (3. Juni 2015)

@ Dodo:

Quatsch. Jeder fährt sein eigenes Tempo und das ist gut so! 

Wenn es morgen dann doch die Pfalz sein soll für Euch, gebt kurz hier Bescheid, wann und wo ihr in NW starten wollt. Ich bin dann auf jeden Fall dabei.

Bis dahin!


----------



## Ghosty82 (3. Juni 2015)

Hey Leute, wäre morgen auch am Start. Aufgrund der vielen Wanderer beim schönen Wetter morgen würde ich eher früh starten. Evtl schon 8.30. würde nach Maikammer fahren und dann hoch und über Kaisergarten, usw. Ne Tour mit viel auf und ab machen. Sollten so 1200 HM und vor allem TM sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DodoLafitte (3. Juni 2015)

Wir starten 10:30 am Schwimmbad in Neustadt. Weinbiet hoch und runter, dann auf der anderen Seite weiter.


----------



## Binerl (4. Juni 2015)

@DodoLafitte:

Am Stadionbad in der Talstr./B 39? Nur, dass ich den richtigen Treffpunkt erwische.

10.30 h passt.


----------



## DodoLafitte (4. Juni 2015)

@Binerl: Schön, dass Du uns doch noch gefunden hast.

Es war wieder mal eine supertolle Tour heute, danke an den Guide.


----------



## Binerl (4. Juni 2015)

Frauen und ihr kompliziertes Denken...


----------



## Bazzmonsta (4. Juni 2015)

danke fürs dabei sein - und danke dem Wetter - hammer heute


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. Juni 2015)

So, jemand Samstag Lust über Weinbiet / Stabenberg zu rollen? Ich würde 9:0x Hbf den Zug nach Neustadt vorschlagen.
Wenn jemand gerne mal wieder ne Runde über Kalmit / Loog machen will, gerne mit Vorschlag, dann ab 9:3x Hbf nach Maikammer.

Wie sieht's aus? Kalmit, Loog, Weinbiet, Logg, wäre meine Maxwunschhöhenmeter.

Und heute Abend vllt. ne mickrige Runde über die Karlsruher Höhen? Vllt. auch eher Biergarten, das ergibt sich dann noch.


----------



## Binerl (12. Juni 2015)

@ Professore:

Wenn es statt Samstag auch Sonntag sein kann, dann kannst Du Dich gerne uns am Sonntag anschließen. Wir starten allerdings in NW-Gimmeldingen.
Weinbiet - Eckkopf - Stabenberg.

Da soll es auch insgesamt tagsüber trockener sein als morgen.

Nähere Infos dann morgen. If you like.

LG Binerl


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. Juni 2015)

Noe, bei mir wird's Samstag, Sonntag geht nicht. Und wenn es mit dem Wetter morgen nix wird, dann halt ned, aber das klärt sich ja noch.

Und heute Abend lass ich das auf jeden Fall. Wird nass.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. Juni 2015)

Stille hier. Mag morgen ab 18:30 WWB an den Wattkopf. Jemand dabei?


----------



## Jan89 (24. Juni 2015)

Hi, 

planst schon die Eisdiele und Hornklamm mit ein oder? 
Wenn ja bin ich dabei.

Gruß Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. Juni 2015)

Ich wollt Otto & diele mit fahren. Dunno was nun wieder die Hornklamm ist.


----------



## mhubig (24. Juni 2015)

Ich wäre auch dabei! Diele & Hornklamm währe toll ... aber was ist jetzt schon wieder Otto?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. Juni 2015)

LOL. Vllt. hilft Otto Bismarck Turm um dir eine Richtung zu geben.  Was bitte ist jetzt schon wieder Hornklamm?


----------



## mhubig (24. Juni 2015)

Ah Du meinst den Karsser! Langsam braucht man hier mal 'nen Trail-Duden ...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. Juni 2015)

Ne, Krasser = Autohaus = Zickzack?. Otto is ein anderer.


----------



## mhubig (24. Juni 2015)

Puh, wie auch immer ... hauptsach' ballern!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. Juni 2015)

Also 18:30 WWB, bzw. dich Markus hole ich um 18:2x rum grad ab, ok?


----------



## Jan89 (24. Juni 2015)

Alles klar,
Otto= Funkturm...  
Da wir den Krassen nicht fahren bin ich dabei ;-).
bis dann


----------



## mhubig (24. Juni 2015)

@Prof. Dr. YoMan:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrooKy (25. Juni 2015)

Wäre jemand morgen Nachmittag so ab 17 Uhr für ein paar Trails zu haben?


----------



## /dev/random (29. Juni 2015)

Fährt am Mittwoch jemand am Wattkopf ne Feierabendrunde?


----------



## flo_aus_ka (29. Juni 2015)

Definiere "Feierabend"


----------



## Thebike69 (29. Juni 2015)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Fährt am Mittwoch jemand am Wattkopf ne Feierabendrunde?



Und wo ist Treffpunkt?


----------



## /dev/random (29. Juni 2015)

18:30 an der Wasserwerksbrücke.


----------



## matou (29. Juni 2015)

Wie siehts denn aktuell am Wattkopf auf dem Krasser aus? Ist der arg zugewachsen bzw voll von Brombeerranken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrooKy (29. Juni 2015)

Ich wäre dabei am Mittwoch.


----------



## Nerd (1. Juli 2015)

matou schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn aktuell am Wattkopf auf dem Krasser aus? Ist der arg zugewachsen bzw voll von Brombeerranken?


Ist schön frei momentan und möchte ordentlich plattgebügelt werden


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. Juli 2015)

Würde am Donnerstag Abend ne Runde drehen. Ist da noch jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Thebike69 (15. Juli 2015)

Welche Uhrzeit? 15:00Uhr?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. Juli 2015)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> ... Donnerstag Abend ...





Thebike69 schrieb:


> 15:00Uhr?



Der Abend beginnt bei mir leider erst um 18 Uhr.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. Juli 2015)

Falls es sich jemand überlegt. Bei mir kann das prinzipiell mal getestet werden.

PS: Hat jemand einen 60er Vorbau der nicht ganz papierigen Bauart rumliegen? Ich würde die Länge gerne mal testen. 1 1/8 auf 31,8 mm.


----------



## /dev/random (23. Juli 2015)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Falls es sich jemand überlegt. Bei mir kann das prinzipiell mal getestet werden.



Nochmal ein Grund Räder zu tauschen.  Aber dann ohne Abflug


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Juli 2015)

Bin heute Abend gegen 18:15 Uhr am Parkplatz Hedwigsquelle.

Falls wer Lust hat, ein paar Trails zum Feierabend zu fahren ...


----------



## Seppoo (28. Juli 2015)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Bin heute Abend gegen 18:15 Uhr am Parkplatz Hedwigsquelle.
> 
> Falls wer Lust hat, ein paar Trails zum Feierabend zu fahren ...



Zu spät gelesen! Ich würde mich hier bei Gelegenheit das ein oder andere mal mit einklinken. Wohne in Durlach und fahre meist allein. 

Beste Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Maddin92 (31. Juli 2015)

Ich fahre morgen in die Pfalz. Abfahrt ist um 09:34 Uhr ab Hbf nach maikammer. Plan ist kalmit, kaisergarten, lambrecht, weinbiet, neustadt, loog, maikammer. 
Kommt jemand mit? 
Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (31. Juli 2015)

Ich bin morgen ab 10:34 Hbf für eine gemütliche Runde unterwegs. Überlege am Sonntag noch mal, dann aber mehr, zu fahren. Mitfahrer jeweils gern gesehen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (31. Juli 2015)

Achja, natürlich Hbf KA und natürlich Maikammer auch bei mir als Startpunkt in der Pfalz.


----------



## ScottyFR20 (1. August 2015)

Vorsicht am Eichelberg.Da sind mal wieder Stöckchenleger unterwegs. Darüber hinaus lag in der technischen Sektion ein Baumstamm quer. Habe soweit mal alles weggeräumt...


----------



## _Niels_ (2. August 2015)

Der Eichelberg  wo die Kaserne is? (Bruchsal)


----------



## ScottyFR20 (2. August 2015)

Eichelberg bei Bischweier...


----------



## _Niels_ (2. August 2015)

ok. Es gibt eindeutig zu viele Eichelbergs


----------



## Jan89 (7. August 2015)

Jemand lust auf ne Pfalztour morgen? 

Abfahrt HBF 8:34 oder 9:34 
Tour schwebt mir folgendes vor: Maikammer - Kalmit - Kaisergarten - Lambrecht - Weinbiet - N.W. 
dann nach Lust und laune Loog oder direkt heim

Gruß Jan


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. August 2015)

Hoi,

9:34 und altersfreundliches und wärmefreundliches Tempo und ich bin gerne dabei. War zwar recht häufig am Kaisergarten in letzter Zeit, aber passt.

Ob dann zurück nach Maikammer, sehen wir ja dann.


----------



## Jan89 (7. August 2015)

Alles klar, entspannt berghoch und schnell Bergab wegen Fahrtwind und so ;-). 

Können auch ne alternative Tour fahren z.b. nach Bad Liebenzell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. August 2015)

Ach, ich nehm gern die Pfalz, da gibts Hütten zum Versorgen und die Temperatur wird morgen eh überall am Limit sein.


----------



## Jan89 (7. August 2015)

Alles klar dann 9:25 unter der Anzeige 
bis dann


----------



## w3rd (7. August 2015)

ich komme auch mal wieder mit um sammle Holger und Jan um 9:30 hinterm Banhof ein. Für einen (evtl auch zwei, noch nicht getestet) hätte ich noch platz.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. August 2015)

Jan, hab das mit Manu abgeklärt. Geht das ok? Denke schon.  Dann können wir auch nach Neustadt fahren oder was auch immer. Lässt sich im Auto klären.


----------



## Jan89 (7. August 2015)

Top dann bis 9:30 hinterm Hbf


----------



## /dev/random (21. August 2015)

Ich will am Wochenende in die Pfalz fahren. Samstag oder Sonntag ist mir egal; am Sonntag soll das Wetter nicht so gut sein, für Samstag frag ich wohl jetzt zu spät 

Was die Startzeit angeht bin ich flexibel
Startpunkt Maikammer; eine genaue Strecke habe ich mir noch nicht überlegt...

Ist jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. August 2015)

@robertj und ich ich machen morgen einmal ab Maikammer. Fahren aber mit dem Auto hin (voll).
11:35 am Parklatz unterhalb der Kalmit.

Es fährt ein Zug ab 10:06 Hbf bis 11:16 Maikammer mit Umsteigen in Landau. Das reicht dann bis zum Parkplatz von der Zeit.

Wir waren beider gerade erst krank. Zumindest ich werd nicht heizen (hochwärts).

Wenn noch jemand mitkommt, bitte Bescheid geben, das wir am Parkplatz wissen was Sache ist.


----------



## /dev/random (21. August 2015)

Bin dabei


----------



## lovac (26. August 2015)

Hat jemand sein Handy an der eisdiele heute verloren?


----------



## backstein689 (30. August 2015)

Geht heute jemand auf eine längere Tour? Würde mich sehr gerne anschließen!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. September 2015)

Sodele, morgen mal was Anderes.  Also so halb.

http://www.kalmit-klapprad-cup.de/

Nein, ich fahre nicht mit, aber ich mag mir den Spaß wieder anschauen. D.h. ich will ca. 15:00 oben an der letzten Kreuzung sein. "Bypass".






Dazu geht es morgen mit dem 9:34 Zug vom Hbf KA nach Maikammer. Dort dann über das Hambacher Schloss zur Hohen Loog. Dann den roten Punkt runter bis mindestens Speierheld. Dann je nach Zeit und Lust noch weiter runter bis maximal Kaltenbrunner Tal.
Hoch auf einem "freundlichen" Anstieg bis Hahnenschritt oder Hohe Loog und dann halt zum "Bypass".
Es sind Wenigfahrer dabei, d.h. wer irgendwelchen sportlichen Anspruch hat, ist da eher falsch. Wer einen "Ausflug" machen will eher richtig.

Jemand dabei?


----------



## Jan89 (4. September 2015)

Zug um 9:34 klingt gut 15 Uhr zuschauen bin ich auch dabei.

Denke dazwischen fahre ich mit Martin ne etwas schnellere Tour soll ja noch für 1-2 Schorlen gegen 14:30 Uhr auf der Kalmit reichen ;-).


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. September 2015)

Bin dabei, auf dem Klapprad


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. September 2015)

Das war wie immer ein Spaß!





Aber anderes Thema:

@mhubig und ich treffen uns heute um 18:00 in der Südstadt, d.h. wir sind 18:05 an der WWB und wir fahren wohl einmal Otto, Diele, Klamm und dann wird es wohl zu Dunkel sein.

Sollte jemand mitwollen, bitte hier melden und dann passig an der WWB sein.

Cu!


----------



## /dev/random (9. September 2015)

Dabei.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. September 2015)

Und Morgen, Freitag 18:00 WWB. Again?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Binerl (11. September 2015)

Samstagmorgen Pfalz?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. September 2015)

Niemand nachher?


----------



## fragor (11. September 2015)

Ist jemand Samstag in der Pfalz unterwegs? Was gemütliches ;-)


----------



## fragor (11. September 2015)

Meine natürlich Sonntag...


----------



## /dev/random (11. September 2015)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Again?


Nein, leider nicht. :/


----------



## franticz (12. September 2015)

Hat hier einer nen commencal meta am ht zum probefahren?


----------



## Luneec (13. September 2015)

@franticz  ja ich habe eins in L aber custom build


----------



## Eike. (3. Oktober 2015)

Hallo erstmal, der eine oder andere kennt mich hier vielleicht noch  Morgen habe ich nach langer Abstinenz mein Pfalzcomeback. Falls jemand Lust auf eine entspannte Singletrail-Tour (die Abstinenz hat sich sportlich gesehen nicht nur aufs MTB beschränkt) mit vermutlich 800-1000hm rund um die Kalmit hat, ist er oder sie herzlich eingeladen, die Gruppe wie in den guten, alten Zeiten zu ergänzen. 
Los geht es mit dem Zug um 9:34 ab Karlsruhe Hbf nach Maikammer. Wer ein Ticket braucht, sollte sich bis spätestens 9:20 an der Anzeigetafel einfinden. Autofahrer können gegen 10:50 am Kalmitparklatz oberhalb von Maikammer eingesammelt werden.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. Oktober 2015)

Dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (4. Oktober 2015)

Fällt ins Wasser


----------



## -heinzel- (5. Oktober 2015)

Sei froh drum. Wenn die Sonne geschienen hätte, hättest Du auch nicht wirklich fahren können, oder zumindest aufgrund akuter Zombieapokalypse keinen Spaß gehabt. In NW sind gerade die Haiselscher (Weinfest). Also Ausnahmezustand, auch zwischen sämtlichen Wanderparkplätzen und PVW-Hütten.
Achja: wenn ich mich nicht irre ist am nächsten Sonntag der Festumzug. Wer glaubt, dass es dann im Wald schön leer ist, der wird sich wundern. Aber vorallem Zugfahren sollte man dann besser bleiben lassen. Es sei denn, man will sich ein Bild vom Ende der menschlichen Zivilisation machen.

Viele Grüße
  heinzel =u}


----------



## Jan89 (6. Oktober 2015)

-heinzel- schrieb:


> Sei froh drum. Wenn die Sonne geschienen hätte, hättest Du auch nicht wirklich fahren können, oder zumindest aufgrund akuter Zombieapokalypse keinen Spaß gehabt. In NW sind gerade die Haiselscher (Weinfest). Also Ausnahmezustand, auch zwischen sämtlichen Wanderparkplätzen und PVW-Hütten.
> Achja: wenn ich mich nicht irre ist am nächsten Sonntag der Festumzug. Wer glaubt, dass es dann im Wald schön leer ist, der wird sich wundern. Aber vorallem Zugfahren sollte man dann besser bleiben lassen. Es sei denn, man will sich ein Bild vom Ende der menschlichen Zivilisation machen.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> heinzel =u}



War gestern in der Pfalz inkl. Weinfest soo schlimm ist es nicht ;-). 
Einfach Anpassen und nach der Tour 1-2 Gläser Neuer Wein trinken und auch die Zugfahrt ist dann sehr entspannt. 
Das am Sonntag Loog und Weinbiet eher Suboptimal sind ist klar, aber selbst die kann man zu passenden Zeiten auch anfahren, außerdem gibt es ja noch genug Alternativen...


----------



## Richi86 (9. Oktober 2015)

Mahlzeit!
Ist heute jemand irgend-wann/wo/wie unterwegs?!


----------



## Lockenghost (10. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen, wie sieht es denn morgen für eine nette Pfalzrunde aus? Würde gerne irgendwas im Maikammer/Neustadt machen, von gemütlich bis moderat sportlich bin ich für alles offen. Was ist denn mit der "alten Liga", die letztes Wochenende nicht schwimmen wollte?


----------



## shield (10. Oktober 2015)

laut @-heinzel- soll doch sehr viel los sein - lohnt es sich dann überhaupt in die pfalz zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. Oktober 2015)

Es geht immer. 
Kalmit meiden und z.B. über Weinbiet und den Stabenberg von Neustadt nach Norden fahren. Leer. 

Ich hab leider gerade kein vollständiges Rad, bin also raus. 

Und auch auf den Hauptrouten geht es, kommt drauf an wie entspannt man ist.


----------



## JoB_X (17. Oktober 2015)

Was ist denn beim Umrüsten auf 1 x 11 zu beachten und welche Übersetzungen würdet ihr denn empfehlen?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. Oktober 2015)

Shimano der SRAM?

SRAM:

Kettenlänge ist kritisch für gutes Schaltverhalten. Nicht zu kurz machen, dein Hinterbau (wenn gefedert) verändert die Kettenlänge (meist wirkt sie dann kürzer). Wenn sie aber zu lang ist, schaltet es sich auf den kleinen Ritzeln schlechter.

Übersetzung: Ritzelrechner <= das ist meine Entscheidungsgrundlage gewesen. Kam von 22-36 / 11-36. D.h. habe unten und oben jeweils einen Gang verloren.
Sobald es in die Alpen oder wirklich steiles Gelände geht wird alles über 32 echt derb. Mit 28 im Mittelgebürge nervt es gaaanz selten mal in der Ebene (aber dann ist die Planung falsch. ).
Ich fahre ein Ei von Bionicon vorne, welches ich nur empfehlen kann.
Ich bin auf 26" d.h. ich habe einen ein wenig leichteren Gang als bei 27,5".


----------



## Schwobenflyer (17. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe hier im Nordschwarzwald vorne ein 28KB mit Sram und kam gut zurecht damit im flachen war es ab ca. 35 km/h 
Unnötig zu pedalieren


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. Oktober 2015)

Ja, mit einem 29er kann ein 28er schon Sinn ergeben.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (17. Oktober 2015)

Ne war beim 27,5" allerdings würde ich dieses Mal auch ein Bionicon 30KB verwenden. 
Original war bei mir ein 34KB drauf ich wollte einfach auf der sicheren Seite sein und wechselte zu dem 28KB.


----------



## Eike. (23. Oktober 2015)

Ich mach mal wieder einen Comeback-Versuch  da sich außer dem Tag nichts geändert hat, recycle ich einfach die alte Einladung:



Eike. schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal, der eine oder andere kennt mich hier vielleicht noch  Morgen habe ich nach langer Abstinenz mein Pfalzcomeback. Falls jemand Lust auf eine entspannte Singletrail-Tour (die Abstinenz hat sich sportlich gesehen nicht nur aufs MTB beschränkt) mit vermutlich 800-1000hm rund um die Kalmit hat, ist er oder sie herzlich eingeladen, die Gruppe wie in den guten, alten Zeiten zu ergänzen.
> Los geht es mit dem Zug um 9:34 ab Karlsruhe Hbf nach Maikammer. Wer ein Ticket braucht, sollte sich bis spätestens 9:20 an der Anzeigetafel einfinden. Autofahrer können gegen 10:50 am Kalmitparklatz oberhalb von Maikammer eingesammelt werden, wenn sie vorher Bescheid sagen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. Oktober 2015)

Und da ich dich ungeübten alten Mann ja nicht alleine in den Wald lassen kann, bin ich dieses mal auch wieder am Start.


----------



## die fred (24. Oktober 2015)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Und da ich dich ungeübten alten Mann ja nicht alleine in den Wald lassen kann, bin ich dieses mal auch wieder am Start.




Shit, ich bin zu spät dran...

Naja, also starte ich direkt mal nen Aufruf.
Ist jemand hier, der heute noch, oder morgen Lust hat ne Runde zu Biken??

Komme aus Keltern. Ich bin da aber recht flexibel dank Auto.


----------



## lovac (1. November 2015)

Hallo,
habe heute an der Hedwigsquelle eine Fahrradbrille gefunden. Falls jemand seine Brille vermisst, bitte bei mir melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tios (19. November 2015)

Hallo, bin letztens durchs Albtal (rechts der Alb) bis Bad Herrenalb gefahren. Glaube iwo zwischen Fischweier und Bad Herrenalb war direkt neben dem Weg ,parallel dazu, ein langgezogener Trail.
Weiß jemand welchen ich meine? Auf welcher Höhe ist der ungefähr (S-Bahn Haltestelle)? Würde ich gerne nochmal von ganz oben fahren wollen. 
Meine aber nicht den Toten Mann Trail.


----------



## liquidnight (19. November 2015)

Tios schrieb:


> Weiß jemand welchen ich meine? Auf welcher Höhe ist der ungefähr (S-Bahn Haltestelle)? Würde ich gerne nochmal von ganz oben fahren wollen.



Dank Navi und Osm ist das kein Problem, hiervon den Einstieg zu finden. Ansonsten: vom mtb-club ka fahren einige Leute den öfters mal an.


----------



## Eike. (20. November 2015)

Du meinst vermutlich den alten Graf-Rhena-Weg. Der geht etwa von Fischweiher bis Etzenrot.


----------



## matou (20. November 2015)

Schau mal auf OSM, der Einstieg ist oberhalb vom Kloster Frauenalb. Allerdings würde ich noch ein bis zwei Wochen warten...der Mittelteil ist aktuell durch gefällte Bäume blockiert.


----------



## Tios (21. November 2015)

Alles klar, danke euch, weiß ich Bescheid. Jo die Waldarbeiter mit Ihren Sägen hab ich auch bei der Ruine gesehen.


----------



## Richi86 (21. Januar 2016)

Hallo.
Ist am SA jemand in der Pfalz unterwegs?


----------



## NaitsirhC (29. Januar 2016)

Hi,
ich bin neu in Karlsruhe und auf der Suche nach Mitfahrern für Trailtouren im (Nord)Schwarzwald und Co. Bei passendem Wetter gerne auch mal in Verbindung mit einem Biwak und im Sommer übers Wochenende in die Alpen. 
Einige Touraufrufe hab ich hier schon gelesen, wenn es zeitlich passt, werde ich mich sicherlich mal anschließen. 

Falls noch jemand spontan mitkommen will: morgen Vormittag wollte ich eine 1000hm/25km Runde von Geroldsau drehen, max. S2. Zeitlich bin ich flexibel.

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## shield (29. Januar 2016)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin neu in Karlsruhe und auf der Suche nach Mitfahrern für Trailtouren im (Nord)Schwarzwald und Co. Bei passendem Wetter gerne auch mal in Verbindung mit einem Biwak und im Sommer übers Wochenende in die Alpen.
> Einige Touraufrufe hab ich hier schon gelesen, wenn es zeitlich passt, werde ich mich sicherlich mal anschließen.
> 
> ...


Willkommen!

Ich kann morgen leider nicht aber mich würde interessieren wo du 1000hm auf 25km machst. Nicht dass es nicht möglich wäre, mich interessiert es nur.


----------



## traildrums (30. Januar 2016)

Verdammt ich habs zu spät gelesen. Wäre dabei gewesen. Du willst nicht zufällig morgen nochmal fahren gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## traildrums (30. Januar 2016)

Starte morgen um 9:30 mit nem Kumpel ne Tour zum Wattkopf. Da wir uns nur direkt dort auskennen fahren wir vermutlich drei mal hoch und runter und wieder zurück. Falls aber morgen um 9:30 jemand an der Wasserwerkbrücke steht der mit uns ein bisschen weiter fährt und uns ein paar neue Trails zeigt, fänden wir das klasse! 
Achja... falls morgen um 9:20 einer vom Himmel brunst, fällt das ganze leider flach, da mein Regenzeug nicht vor Ort ist.


----------



## cemetery (30. Januar 2016)

Bei der Menge an Wasser die allein heute vom Himmel gefallen ist würde ich Morgen auch ohne weiteren Regen nur mit den Regenklamotten auf die Piste gehen. Nach ein paar Kilometern hat man heute ausgesehen als hätten die Imodium Akut versagt 







So sah heute auch die Regenhose vorne bis zu Knien aus und hinten bis einschließlich Rucksack Raincover. Und das war noch VOR dem Regen.


----------



## Thebike69 (30. Januar 2016)

Hört sich gut an
Wenn ich um 9:30 Uhr nicht da bin nicht warten.


----------



## Thebike69 (30. Januar 2016)

cemetery schrieb:


> Bei der Menge an Wasser die allein heute vom Himmel gefallen ist würde ich Morgen auch ohne weiteren Regen nur mit den Regenklamotten auf die Piste gehen. Nach ein paar Kilometern hat man heute ausgesehen als hätten die Imodium Akut versagt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich war von 10-15:00 Uhr in Königsbach unterwegs. Trocken


----------



## traildrums (30. Januar 2016)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an
> Wenn ich um 9:30 Uhr nicht da bin nicht warten.



Alles klar


----------



## Thebike69 (31. Januar 2016)

Na war wer on Tour Heute???
Würde am Donnerstag in der Weststadt Richtung Wattkopf fahren.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## traildrums (31. Januar 2016)

Ja die tour war geil! 3 mal übern Wattkopf und alle Trails runter die wir kannten. 
Am Ende hatten wir auf der Rückfahrt Richtung KA zwar dann nochmal Platten, Pech und Pannen aber ansonsten wars wunderschön. Auch das Wetter hat bis auf einen 2 minütigen Schauer gut mitgespielt. 

Wegen Donnerstag schau mal. Willst du morgens oder mittags fahren?


----------



## Thebike69 (31. Januar 2016)

Na das hört sich doch toll an
Ich kann leider erst ab 15:00 Uhr


----------



## NaitsirhC (1. Februar 2016)

shield schrieb:


> Willkommen!
> 
> Ich kann morgen leider nicht aber mich würde interessieren wo du 1000hm auf 25km machst. Nicht dass es nicht möglich wäre, mich interessiert es nur.



Guten Morgen,
vom Parkplatz hinter Geroldsau bis hoch zum Turm, da hat man dann schon fast 800hm auf der Uhr, auf dem Rückweg dann über die Aussicht zum kleinen See und kurz danach noch ein kleiner Gegenanstieg und später ein "Gipfelkreuz" mitgenommen: (von vor 3 Wochen)







traildrums schrieb:


> Verdammt ich habs zu spät gelesen. Wäre dabei gewesen. Du willst nicht zufällig morgen nochmal fahren gehen?



Mist, nach der Tour hab ich die Beine hochgelegt und wegen der Regenansage das ganze Wochenende nicht mehr ans biken/IBC gedacht. Hätte ich deinen Aufruf gelesen, wär ich aber dabei gewesen.


----------



## Richi86 (1. Februar 2016)

Ist hier sonst noch jemand der im 2-schichtraster arbeitet?
Bräuchte jemanden zum regelmäßigen ausfahren  VOR der Arbeit


----------



## LittleBoomer (9. Februar 2016)

Hallo Christian,

ich kenne Dich noch aus dem Cube-Forum als es noch Cortina und Spuri gab...
Wir können gerne mal zusammen fahren, auch wenn ich bei Deinem Level nicht mithalten kann.

Grüße
LittleBoomer


----------



## NaitsirhC (26. Februar 2016)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Hallo Christian,
> 
> ich kenne Dich noch aus dem Cube-Forum als es noch Cortina und Spuri gab...
> Wir können gerne mal zusammen fahren, auch wenn ich bei Deinem Level nicht mithalten kann.
> ...



Hi,
war die letzte Woche unterwegs, deswegen hatte ich nicht reingeschaut. Wusste gar nicht, dass du hier aus der Gegend kommst. Wir können gerne mal zusammen ne Runde drehen 

Ist jemand am Sonntag im (Nord) Schwarzwald unterwegs? Das Wetter sieht gut aus und ich hätte Lust auf Teufelsmühle oder Badener Höhe.

Guten Start ins Wochenende.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Februar 2016)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Hi,
> war die letzte Woche unterwegs, deswegen hatte ich nicht reingeschaut. Wusste gar nicht, dass du hier aus der Gegend kommst. Wir können gerne mal zusammen ne Runde drehen
> 
> Ist jemand am Sonntag im (Nord) Schwarzwald unterwegs? Das Wetter sieht gut aus und ich hätte Lust auf Teufelsmühle oder Badener Höhe.
> ...



Ich habe vor, von Forbach aus über den Hundsrücken zum Ochsenstall zu fahren und dann runter nach Sand und über Badner Höhe über WW nach Forbach zurück.

Allergings will ich sehr früh los. Interesse?


----------



## NaitsirhC (26. Februar 2016)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich habe vor, von Forbach aus über den Hundsrücken zum Ochsenstall zu fahren und dann runter nach Sand und über Badner Höhe über WW nach Forbach zurück.
> 
> Allergings will ich sehr früh los. Interesse?


Hi,
klingt erstmal gut, ich starte auch gerne früh. Kannst du noch was zu km/hm und der Reisegeschwindigkeit sagen? (bin ne Weile keine großen Touren mehr gefahren...)


----------



## NaitsirhC (5. März 2016)

Hi,
ist morgen jemand bei einer Trailtour im Schwarzwald dabei? Start gerne früh


----------



## Thebike69 (7. März 2016)

Hallöche,
Heute 07.03. ab 16:00 Uhr starte ich in der Weststadt Richtung OttoTrail & Eisdiele 
Wer Zeit und Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (9. März 2016)

war ich heute. Wann fahren wir mal zusammen ?


----------



## Thebike69 (10. März 2016)

Ich gehe Dienstags & Donnerstags meißt klettern. 
Nächste Woche ab 15:45 Uhr Treff ?????


----------



## DodoLafitte (10. März 2016)

Ich werde am SA in die schöne Pfalz fahren. Hat noch jemand Lust auf eine gemütliche Tour? Ein Platz in meinen Wagen ab KA wäre noch frei. Startzeit und -ort sind frei verhandelbar.


----------



## beetle (18. März 2016)

Bei mir wird es wahrscheinlich Sonntag, dass ich in die Pfalz fahre. Locker hoch und möglichst die schweren Sachen runter. Vielleicht so 1500hm. Kann aber auch nochmal ne runde alleine fahren, wenn es zu viel ist. 

Jemand am Start?


----------



## Thebike69 (18. März 2016)

Auf der Burg Landeck ist von Vertical-Ride ein Testival. Samstag ab 15:00 Uhr


----------



## franticz (31. März 2016)

Weiss einer ob der Tote Mann wieder frei ist? Lagen ziemlich viele bäume rum


----------



## Richi86 (31. März 2016)

Vor 3 wochen wurde mir gesagt das die immer noch liegen


----------



## franticz (31. März 2016)

Letzte Woche lagen sie noch.


----------



## greatwhite (31. März 2016)

Vorgestern war das Ende des TM dicht. Der Beginn des alten GrafRena Trails war auch zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasender Robert (1. April 2016)

Edit: Da niemand mitkommt, werde ich nicht in die Pfalz fahren. 

------

Hallo,

Ich möchte am Sonntag mal wieder in die Pfalz fahren. Geplant sind etwa 1500hm. Ich werde mit dem Zug nach Maikammer fahren, Abfahrt in Karlsruhe um 09:34 von Gleis 1. 

Viele Grüße 
Robert


----------



## Thebike69 (1. April 2016)

Ich fahre jeden Samstag, Frankweiler,Mussbach oder Gimmeldingen. 
Sonntags sind mir zuviele Wanderer unterwegs.


----------



## Eike. (7. April 2016)

Holger und ich fahren morgen (Freitag) eine Feierabendrunde ab Karlsruhe. Durch den Wald zum Berg (Wattkopf), ca. 2 mal drüber und wieder heim. Das ganze ohne jeden sportlichen Anspruch.
Treffpunkt ist die Wasserwerksbrücke (Karte) um 18 Uhr. Wir gehen davon aus, vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit zurück zu sein. Eine Notbeleuchtung für den Heimweg einzupacken ist aber trotzdem nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Rasender Robert (7. April 2016)

Ich bin dabei!

Bis morgen,
Robert


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. April 2016)

Ha, ob wir dich noch erkennen? Bis morgen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. April 2016)

So, da hänge ich doch gerade noch was dran. Samstag bin ich schon verplant, aber Sonntag würde ich gerne das schöne Wetter nutzen.

Letzten Sonntag war es die Stabenbergrunde ab Neustadt (Weinbiet, Forsthaus, Stabenberg, Weinbiet, Wolfsburg), das ging einigermaßen, was die Menge der Leute die unterwegs waren anging.

Oder aber mal was Anderes? <<1500 hm, denn sonst sterbe ich. Fitness ist noch nicht so wirklich in Sicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (8. April 2016)

Wenn es in die Pfalz geht wäre ich am Sonntag dabei.


----------



## DodoLafitte (8. April 2016)

So eine Sonntagsrunde << 1500 Hm wäre auch was für mich, weil Fitness hab ich auch noch keine, äh, oder eigentlich nie. Ich würde aber mitm Auto anreisen und auf Anfrage max. 2 Mitfahrer vor der Europahalle zusteigen lassen - mit Bike versteht sich.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. April 2016)

Ach schau an.  Aus allen Löchern tauchen sie wieder auf (wie ich auch).

Der Dave hatte auch noch Lust und auch ein Auto. D. h. da geht so wie ich das sehe auch noch einer mit rein.

Dann halten wir doch mal Sonntag Start so zwischen 9 und 11 ab Karlsruhe und dann Stabenbergrunde fest?

Start in Neustadt wird dann der Parkplatz am Sportplatz sein.


----------



## DodoLafitte (8. April 2016)

Supi, Stabenbergrunde klingt perfekt. Bei der Uhrzeit bin ich flexibel. So zwischen 10 und 11 ab KA fände ich gut.


----------



## Froschel (8. April 2016)

super, ich würde dann direkt dort hin kommen. Wo ist denn der Parkplatz, ist das der Sportverein Schöntal ?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. April 2016)

https://www.google.de/maps/@49.3533502,8.1212463,18.08z

Südlich von "Palatinate Tours" liegt an der Sauterstraße der Parkplatz.


----------



## Thebike69 (8. April 2016)

Würde mich spontan dazu gesellen.....


----------



## DonCreek (9. April 2016)

Hi,
ich würde mich morgen eurer Tour anschließen!
Gruß,
Tobias


----------



## Thebike69 (9. April 2016)

Start und Treffpunkt in KA morgen wo/wann?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. April 2016)

Wie viele Autos und Plätze sind denn vorhanden? Ich würde 10 am McDonalds in Mühlburg sagen. Weil der Dodo zumindest mich auflesen kann. Das wäre dann Start in Neustadt um 10:40 rum.

Aber wie gesagt. Wie viele Autos? Wie viele Mitfahrer?

Dave fällt aus, der kann nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (9. April 2016)

1 Auto= 3 Bike's
Wohne in der Weststadt Geranienstr
10:00 McDonald


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. April 2016)

Dodo hat auch 1 Auto drei Bikes. Also können jetzt schon vier Leute mitfahren.  Ich bin dabei. Also noch zwei Plätze ohne Auto. 

Also machen wir 10 mcdo fest.


----------



## Froschel (9. April 2016)

ich bin dann um 10.40 in Neustadt


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. April 2016)

Ich komme auch direkt nach Neustadt. Also könnt ihr zwei beim Mcdo ein Auto stehen lassen. Bis 10:40 beim Sportplatz.


----------



## DodoLafitte (9. April 2016)

Prima. Dann komm ich auch 10:00 zu Mcdo und wir sortieren uns dort.


----------



## Thebike69 (10. April 2016)

Morgääääääään,
alle Startklar?
Bin kurz vor 10:00 am McDo...


----------



## Froschel (11. April 2016)

klasse Tag gestern, hat echt Spaß gemacht mit euch.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. April 2016)

Ja das war Spitze. Und Respekt! Da hab ich noch was zu tun um in vier Jahren so auf dem Rad unterwegs zu sein.

Knackfreie Fahrt bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. April 2016)

@Thebike69 Du hast doch ein paar Bilder gemacht. Sind da ein paar nette dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (11. April 2016)

Hallöche, war ein toller Tag mit ebensolchen Bikern
Fotos und paar Videos hab ich;-)


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. April 2016)

Na dann, ... irgendwo hochladen und gerne den Link per PN. Danke!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. April 2016)

Achja, Mike:

Windows/Mac/Linux (da Java):
http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Atlas_(navigation_application)
(Download: http://www.talent.gr/public/atlas/)

Android:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=menion.android.locus.pro (<= Roberts und mein Favorit)
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=menion.android.locus
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.orux.oruxmaps

Karten:
http://www.openandromaps.org/
Themes (inzwischen bei den Karten dabei):
http://www.openandromaps.org/kartenlegende/elevation-hike-theme


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. April 2016)

Die DMR Vault sind ja hier auch viel gefahren.

Mag jemand Gleitlager? Ich würde da nen Sack holen und weiterverteilen, wenn gewünscht.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/vault-dmr-gleitlager-masse.771745/#post-13726326


----------



## DodoLafitte (11. April 2016)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Na dann, ... irgendwo hochladen und gerne den Link per PN. Danke!


 
Ich hab ja auch ein kleines Video gemacht. Ich versuche, es die kommenden Tage irgendwohin zu werfen.


----------



## Eike. (13. April 2016)

Ich recycle einfach mal meine Nachricht von letzter Woche:

Holger und ich fahren morgen (*Donnerstag*) eine *Feierabendrunde ab Karlsruhe*, falls der Regen wie versprochen aufhört. Durch den Wald zum Berg (Wattkopf), ca. 2 mal drüber und wieder heim. Das ganze ohne jeden sportlichen Anspruch.
Treffpunkt ist die *Wasserwerksbrücke *(Karte) um *18 Uhr*. Wir gehen davon aus, vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit zurück zu sein. Eine Notbeleuchtung für den Heimweg einzupacken ist aber trotzdem nicht verkehrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (13. April 2016)

Hallo, ich könnte ab 17:00 Uhr


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. April 2016)

Isch aber ned.


----------



## Rasender Robert (14. April 2016)

Ich bin dabei, 18:00 WWB


----------



## Eike. (18. April 2016)

Neue Woche, gleiches Schema. Wieder ein neuer Tag 

Holger und ich fahren *Mittwoch *eine *Feierabendrunde ab Karlsruhe*. Durch den Wald zum Berg (Wattkopf), ca. 2 mal drüber und wieder heim. Das ganze ohne jeden sportlichen Anspruch.
Treffpunkt ist die *Wasserwerksbrücke *(Karte) um *18 Uhr*. Vor Sonnenuntergang sind wir wieder zurück in Karlsruhe. Sogar dann, falls unterwegs ein Eis in die Quere kommen sollte


----------



## NaitsirhC (19. April 2016)

Eike. schrieb:


> Neue Woche, gleiches Schema. Wieder ein neuer Tag
> 
> Holger und ich fahren *Mittwoch *eine *Feierabendrunde ab Karlsruhe*. Durch den Wald zum Berg (Wattkopf), ca. 2 mal drüber und wieder heim. Das ganze ohne jeden sportlichen Anspruch.
> Treffpunkt ist die *Wasserwerksbrücke *(Karte) um *18 Uhr*. Vor Sonnenuntergang sind wir wieder zurück in Karlsruhe. Sogar dann, falls unterwegs ein Eis in die Quere kommen sollte



Hi,
ich bin dabei, kannst du mir deine Handynr. schicken, falls arbeitstechnisch was dazwischen kommt? Davon gehe ich aktuell aber nicht aus...

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Thebike69 (20. April 2016)

Wenn hier jemand schon ab 16:00 Uhr schon Zeit hat, gerne melden. 
Habe leider früh Feierabend und muß direkt danach weiter machen. Wenn ich denn 2-3Std warte bekomme ich den A..... nicht mehr hoch:-/


----------



## Maddin92 (20. April 2016)

Bin heute Abend auch mal wieder am Start.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Eike. (20. April 2016)

Ich hätte mal einen alternativen Streckenvorschlag: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=jrhqblqkiousjeyl&authkey=1F194C427B62EAA7EEE6A24EF45D402F499715B3EBDA391B 
Wattkopf - Kreuzelberg - Ettlinger Linie - Rimmelsbacher Hof - Völkersbach - Pfad - Saumweg zurück nach Ettlingen.
Ist deutlich mehr Strecke als sonst (40km ab Wasserwerksbrücke) aber mal ein bischen Abwechslung und ein "neuer" Trail. Von der Zeit her müsste das eigentlich zu schaffen sein, auf der Heimfahrt wird es allerdings vermutlich schon ziemlich dämmern, also Stecklichter in den Rucksack. Wie wärs? Bis später.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. April 2016)

Von mir aus. Muss ich halt die Lampe mitnehmen.


----------



## Maddin92 (20. April 2016)

Jap gerne. Pfad ist ein richtig guter Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (20. April 2016)

@Eike. @Prof. Dr. YoMan 
hey - ich bin vorhin mit meinem straßenrad an euch auf der WWB vorbeigefahren und hab 20m von euch einen Fahrer auf einem Propain Tyee CF gesehen. War dieser heute mit euch unterwegs? Falls ja, könntet ihr mir per PM mal flüstern (falls er nix dagegen hat) wer das war? ich würde mich gerne mit ihm in verbindung setzen (bzgl seines bikes). danke


----------



## Thebike69 (20. April 2016)

War um 18:20 Uhr zum Service (2DamenhattentechnicheProblemeanderHedwigsquelle) an der Wasserturmbrücke. Da standen oben 2 und warteten auf den dritten;-)


----------



## vitaminc (21. April 2016)

Toter Mann Stein Trail ist immer noch im Eimer.. ziemlich viel Unterholz und querliegende Bäume.


----------



## Thebike69 (21. April 2016)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Toter Mann Stein Trail ist immer noch im Eimer.. ziemlich viel Unterholz und querliegende Bäume.



Das wird so schnell nix mehr werden


----------



## .Konafahrer. (21. April 2016)

Pfad? Heute nominiert zum Foto des Tages:





Wer von euch Weicheiern hat da Steine unter die letzte Stufe gelegt? 
War nur Spass!


----------



## trail_desire (21. April 2016)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> Pfad? Heute nominiert zum Foto des Tages:
> 
> Wer von euch Weicheiern hat da Steine unter die letzte Stufe gelegt?
> War nur Spass!



Wieso hast sie nicht gleich wieder entsorgt?.....unglaublich.....wieso macht man das? Da hat man mal ne interessante Stelle und dann macht sie einer viel einfacher.....Leute wenn ihr geshapte Strecken wollt, geht in Bikepark. Entweder man kann den Wanderweg so fahren wie er ist, oder man lässt die Stelle halt aus.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (21. April 2016)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Wieso hast sie nicht gleich wieder entsorgt?


Wohl aus Respekt vor Herrn Fischer, der vor 30 Jahren den Pfad wiederbelebt hat.



> .....unglaublich.....wieso macht man das? Da hat man mal ne interessante Stelle und dann macht sie einer viel einfacher.....Leute wenn ihr geshapte Strecken wollt, geht in Bikepark. Entweder man kann den Wanderweg so fahren wie er ist, oder man lässt die Stelle halt aus.


Im Ernst: Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das Biker waren - die hier im Forum Anwesenden schon gar nicht. Es sei denn sie nutzen die Kante (Stein) in den nächsten Abschnitt zum Springen/Droppen:


----------



## Thebike69 (21. April 2016)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> Pfad? Heute nominiert zum Foto des Tages:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum hast Du ihn nicht wech geräumt????


----------



## /dev/random (21. April 2016)

Den letzten Satz hast Du gelesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (21. April 2016)

Besser da liegen Steine, die der eine oder andere nicht braucht, als dass sich jemand verletzt oder nach und nach auch die nächste Stufe wegbricht.


----------



## Thebike69 (22. April 2016)

In der Pfalz sieht man das immer öfters das sich die Treppen verabschieden über die Zeit. 
Aber Steine vorne dran legen hilft nur bedingt.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. April 2016)

Servus. Mag jemand morgen ab WWB 18:00 mit mir zwei/dreimal über den Wattkopf mit bekannten Trails?
Man muss das letzte schöne Wetter doch mal wieder nutzen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (29. April 2016)

Niemand? Dann tucker ich halt alleine.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (29. April 2016)

Nabend. Morgen soll es bis ca 5 in der Pfalz vom Wetter ok sein. Mag jemand?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (29. April 2016)

Monolog: Also ich nehm den 9:34 Zug nach Maikammer, ausser es findet sich ein Autofahrer. Bin dann 11:00 am Parkplatz unter der Kalmit, falls einer von dort mitfahren will. Fahre aber nur am Parkplatz vorbei, wenn ich auch eine Info bekomme. Kalmit, Loog, Neustadt, Loog, und dann wohl Maikammer vielleicht aber auch über die Kalmit und den Hochberg zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. April 2016)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Monolog:...



Wenn Du so weiter machst, ist Dir der Titel des Users mit den meisten Posts in diesem Thread sicher. 

Auch wenn ich nicht mit kann, wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß. Vielleicht klappts bei mir mal die nächste Zeit unter der Woche Abends am Wattkopf.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (30. April 2016)

In Wirklichkeit haben die anderen mich alle in der Ignoreliste. Ist übrigens sehr fesch hier und ansprechend leer und trocken.


----------



## Eike. (30. April 2016)

Das wirds sein. Um die One-man-show zu unterbrechen, kündige ich schonmal die fast wöchentliche Feierabendrunde am Mittwoch an. Wie gehabt um 18 Uhr auf der Wasserwerksbrücke (die Stadtseite). Änderungen werden, falls notwendig wegen Wetter und anderen Unpässlichkeiten, rechtzeitig auf diesem Kanal mitgeteilt.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (30. April 2016)

Nundenn. Das war heute sehr spassig und dann frag ich doch bei dem Wetter morgen gleich mal: Wer mag morgen mit mir inne Pfalz?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (30. April 2016)

So, Monolog tut Not.

Der Rasende Robert und ich fahren ab 9:34 KA Hbf nach Maikammer. Dort versuchen wird dann den Wanderern am 1. Mai auszuweichen. 

Der Regen sollte deutlich davor durch sein. Wir haben die Rückfahrt ab Maikammer so auf 16:23 angepeilt im spätesten Fall. 

Mag sich uns jemand anschließen? Wenn ja, kurz Bescheid geben und spätestens :29 an der Anzeigetafel im Bhf sein.


----------



## Froschel (30. April 2016)

falls es morgen nicht regnet würde ich mich anschliessen. Wann seid ihr denn in Maikammer ? Treffpunk Parkplatz Ende Maikammer Richtung Kalmit ?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (30. April 2016)

Ca 11:00. Ein wenig früher ist möglich. Wir werden da vorbei fahren und dich einsammeln. Sag halt Bescheid falls doch nicht. Laut Plan hört der Regen am frühen Morgen auf.


----------



## Froschel (30. April 2016)

alles klar. Ich geb Bescheid falls mich das Wetter doch nicht ganz überzeugen sollte.


----------



## Mr_J_Nied (4. Mai 2016)

Eike. schrieb:


> Das wirds sein. Um die One-man-show zu unterbrechen, kündige ich schonmal die fast wöchentliche Feierabendrunde am Mittwoch an. Wie gehabt um 18 Uhr auf der Wasserwerksbrücke (die Stadtseite). Änderungen werden, falls notwendig wegen Wetter und anderen Unpässlichkeiten, rechtzeitig auf diesem Kanal mitgeteilt.


Ich nehme an das das bei dem Wetter noch aktuell ist..
Würde mich gerne anschließen..

Gruß 

Gesendet von meinem XT1572 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eike. (4. Mai 2016)

Absolut, besser könnte es ja kaum sein. Bis nachher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (6. Mai 2016)

Hi, ist jemand am Sonntag in Schwarzwald/Pfalz unterwegs?


----------



## ScottyFR20 (12. Mai 2016)

Auf dem Eichelberg trail bei Oberweier hat sich wieder jemand richtig Zeit genommen und Mühe gegeben. Alle 20 -50 m Stämme und Stöcke quer gelegt und Steine in die Linie gerollt. Habe das gröbste zum fahren weggeräumt, ein bisschen was liegt noch drin, ist aber überfahr/-springbar. Als ob man nach Feierabend nix besseres zu tun hat als die Scheiße von einem Wi**ser, denn nettere Worte finde ich nicht, wegzuräumen. Einfach aufpassen die nächsten Tage, das legt sich auch wieder


----------



## trail_desire (12. Mai 2016)

ScottyFR20 schrieb:


> Auf dem Eichelberg trail bei Oberweier hat sich wieder jemand richtig Zeit genommen und Mühe gegeben. Alle 20 -50 m Stämme und Stöcke quer gelegt und Steine in die Linie gerollt. Habe das gröbste zum fahren weggeräumt, ein bisschen was liegt noch drin, ist aber überfahr/-springbar. Als ob man nach Feierabend nix besseres zu tun hat als die Scheiße von einem Wi**ser, denn nettere Worte finde ich nicht, wegzuräumen. Einfach aufpassen die nächsten Tage, das legt sich auch wieder


Sollte man da nicht das zuständige Forstamt informieren, daß die das wegräumen? Schlieslich kann ich mich da als Fußgänger auch verletzen, wenn ich da stolpere.  Ist ja eine bauliche Veränderung analog zu gebauten Strecken. Das sind keine waldtypischen Gefahren, sondern mutwillig herbeigeführte Stolperfallen. Also fallen diese doch unter die Verkehrssicherungspflicht, oder?


----------



## ScottyFR20 (12. Mai 2016)

Das ist eine gute Frage, ob es sich um waldtypische Gefahren handelt.  Habe schlussendlich den pragmatischen Ansatz gewählt... Alles andere bringt auch nicht so viel. Hab da auch nicht so den Bock bei solchen Lapalien so drauf abzugehen ;-) Bestimmt ist es eher ein One Hit Wonder...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. Mai 2016)

Hallo, der Samstag scheint ein netter Tag zu werden. Wer mag Pfalz oder mal was anderes in der typischen Baller/Stolper-Mischung?


----------



## Rasender Robert (13. Mai 2016)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Hallo, der Samstag scheint ein netter Tag zu werden. Wer mag Pfalz oder mal was anderes in der typischen Baller/Stolper-Mischung?



Wir fahren morgen in die Pfalz, Abfahrt ist um 09:34 vom Hauptbahnhof aus. Treffpunkt um 09:25 unter der Anzeigetafel in der Bahnhofshalle. 

Die Tour wird vom Tempo her eher gemütlich, insgesamt sind ca. 1200-1400 hm geplant. 

Viele Grüße 
Robert


----------



## Lockenghost (14. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen, hier hat nicht zufällig jemand ein Stumpjumper 2013 in gr M rum stehen, welches ich mal kurz probefahren könnte? Gerne PN an mich. 

Heute kann ich leider nicht, aber kommendes Wochenende würde ich auch gerne mal wieder mit 

Gruß Felix


----------



## Stricherjunge (16. Mai 2016)

Hallo, suche neue Ideen für Touren.
Hat jemand Ideen für Touren mit möglichst hohem Trailanteil im Schwarzwald, bei denen die Start-/Zielpunkte mit dem ÖPNV des KVV gut zu erreichen sind? Genaue Beschreibungen brauche ich nicht, nur markante Punkte wie z.B. Gipfel Hütten etc. den Rest suche ich mir dann über Kartenmaterial selbst zusammen.
Für mich bekannt sind folgende Eichelberg (Oberweier/Winkel), Mahlberg, d'Pfad, Teufelsmühle, Badener Höhe-Forbach, Sasbachwalden, Bernstein-Hörden, Jägerpfad, Hohloh-Forbach.
Wichtigstes Kriterium: möglichst viele der hochgetretenen Höhenmeter wieder auf Trails nach unten.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Stricherjunge (16. Mai 2016)

@ScottyFR20 ja, da scheint jemand gerade sehr aktiv zu sein. Die störenden Sachen räume ich auch immer bei Seite. Einiges ist bestimmt auch nicht im Sinne der meisten Spaziergänger, gerade Äste mit Verzweigungen, die wirklich den Weg blockieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottyFR20 (16. Mai 2016)

@Stricherjunge: Ist schon lästig, das immer wegräumen zu müssen, vor allem wenn es der Hausberg ist und man "nur" ne Feierabendrunde drehen will. 
Wenn du trails mit gutem Verhältnis aus Höhenmeter und Abfahrtslänge suchst,hast du da schon eine recht gute Auswahl. Alles andere ist kürzer bzw. mit nicht ganz so gutem Wirkungsgrad, d.h. mehr hochtreten, weniger runterfahren.


----------



## DodoLafitte (20. Mai 2016)

Ich werde morgen so gegen 10 Uhr in Neustadt zu einer Achterrunde (NW-Weinbiet-Kalmit-Hohe Loog-NW) starten. Einen Mitfahrer könnte ich an der Europahalle oder am Hbf einsammeln. Tempo wird - wie immer - sehr gemäßigt sein. Rückfahrt nach KA muss leider schon spätestens 14:30 sein.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. Mai 2016)

Ich melde mal vorsichtig Interesse an.


----------



## DodoLafitte (20. Mai 2016)

Mittlerweile unvorsichtiges Interesse? Um 9:15 am Beiertheimer Stadion (das vor der Europahalle)?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. Mai 2016)

D. h. du möchtest 15:30 in KA sein?


----------



## DodoLafitte (20. Mai 2016)

Ja, geht morgen leider nicht anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. Mai 2016)

Das soll mir recht sein. Also bin ich 9:15 vor der Europahalle/Spaßbad auf dem Parkplatz.


----------



## DodoLafitte (20. Mai 2016)

Deal!


----------



## Rasender Robert (20. Mai 2016)

Ich fahre morgen eine Tour im Schwarzwald: Mit dem Zug um 09:09 nach Bühl, dann zur Hornisgrinde. Runter geht's über den Schlossbergtrail nach Sasbach. Insgesamt werden das ca. 45km und 1500hm. 

Viele Grüße 
Robert


----------



## Lockenghost (21. Mai 2016)

Sonntag jemand für was zu haben? Würde gerne mal wieder kalmit, Weinbiet, kalmit fahren 

Sent from my Xperia Z1 Compact using Tapatalk


----------



## Lockenghost (21. Mai 2016)

Abfahrt 9:34 ab Hauptbahnhof übrigens  freue mich über Mitfahrer


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. Mai 2016)

Ich schau mal. Wenn melde ich mich noch mal. Spätestens morgen früh


----------



## mhubig (21. Mai 2016)

@Lockenghost und @Prof. Dr. YoMan: Ich wäre dabei ... bin 9.25 Uhr bei der Anzeigetafel am HBF ...


----------



## Lockenghost (22. Mai 2016)

Super! Wie sieht es mit Ticket aus? Von mir kommt noch jemand mit, wir haben beide kein studi Ticket, kaufe also auf jeden Fall eins.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. Mai 2016)

Bin dabei. Ein 5er RegioPlus. Ohne X! Bis 9:25. cu


----------



## mhubig (22. Mai 2016)

Ich habe auch noch kein Ticket ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. Mai 2016)

Deswegen meinte ich ein 5er plus kaufen. Bin ja :25 da, reicht ewig wenn dann alle da sind.


----------



## Lockenghost (22. Mai 2016)

wir sind auch beide um 20 da. Ichkann schonmal ein Ticket kaufen. Bis später


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. Mai 2016)

Das war sehr spassig gestern. Danke mal!


----------



## MMMario (23. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich heiße Mario, bin neu in Karlsruhe und seit kurzem, nach langer Abstinenz, wieder im Besitz eines MTB. Würde mich freuen, wenn ich über diese Plattform Anschluss an eine nette Biker-Gruppe finden kann. Wenn Ihr nichts dagegen habt, schließe ich mich einfach mal an den Thread an und verfolge eure nächsten Tourenplanungen. Vielleicht klappts ja demnächst mit einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt.
Viele Grüße


----------



## Eike. (23. Mai 2016)

Genau das ist Sinn und Zweck dieses Threads 
Diesen Mittwoch soll mal wieder schönes Wetter sein, deswegen plane ich mal wieder eine Feierabend-Wattkopfrunde ab Karlsruhe Wasserwerkbrücke ein. Auf dem Programm stehen wie üblich der Otto-Trail und der neue Strommasten-Downhill.

Zitat vom letzten mal:


Eike. schrieb:


> Das wirds sein. Um die One-man-show zu unterbrechen, kündige ich schonmal die fast wöchentliche Feierabendrunde am Mittwoch an. Wie gehabt um 18 Uhr auf der Wasserwerksbrücke (die Stadtseite). Änderungen werden, falls notwendig wegen Wetter und anderen Unpässlichkeiten, rechtzeitig auf diesem Kanal mitgeteilt.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (24. Mai 2016)

Was ist denn der Otto-Trail?


----------



## shield (24. Mai 2016)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Otto-Trail?


wattkopf SWR-Antenne runter zum Bismarck Turm


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. Mai 2016)

Entscheidender Teil: Runter zum Otto von Bismarck Turm.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (24. Mai 2016)

Danke, den unteren Teil kenne ich - oben muss ich mal suchen gehen: Otto, find ich gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -heinzel- (27. Mai 2016)

Eike. schrieb:


> ... Diesen Mittwoch ... Feierabend-Wattkopfrunde ... Wasserwerkbrücke ...


Haben uns nicht getroffen, weil
[_] Zeit geändert
[_] Ort geändert
[_] heinzel blind ist

War zum Teil aber auch noch ordentlich matschig. 'Ne richtige Spritztour.


----------



## Eike. (27. Mai 2016)

[x] heinzel nicht Bescheid gesagt hat und ich keine Lust hatte, alleine zu fahren


----------



## -heinzel- (29. Mai 2016)

So was dachte ich mir schon. Ich wollte halt mal schauen, ob es auch ohne Bescheid klappt


----------



## Lockenghost (4. Juni 2016)

Spontane Pfalzrunde morgen? Wetter scheint ja doch ganz gut mit zu machen. Nicht zu spät los, so 8:34? Gerne auch was etwas kleineres, so 2 mal hoch...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. Juni 2016)

Mit mir gerne. Ne Stunde später wäre mit vielleicht recht, aber lassen wir das erstmal bei dem Termin und klären den Rest heute Abend?


----------



## Lockenghost (4. Juni 2016)

wegen mir auch gerne ne Stunde später, mal sehen, was die Wettervorhersage noch macht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. Juni 2016)

Das Wetter macht was es will. War gerade 2,5h am Wattkopf. Kein Tropfen.  Bin heute Abend auf ner Party. Passt das noch, wenn ich um 12 Bescheid gebe?


----------



## Lockenghost (4. Juni 2016)

Ja, lass uns einfach 9:30 sagen, dann schaue ich morgen früh, ob du mit kommst oder nicht  Hab noch einen Wackelkandidaten, der mir heute Nacht Besheid geben möchte.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. Juni 2016)

Fein. 9:34 entspannt. Mehr dann also morgen. Ich denke das wird!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. Juni 2016)

Also bin dabei. 9:20 an der Anzeige. Ausser wir blasen das ab, weil Weltuntergang kommt.


----------



## Lockenghost (5. Juni 2016)

Kumpel kommt auch noch mit, sind also zu dritt  Bis später!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. Juni 2016)

@Lockenghost
Jetzt weder Locken, noch Ghost. Aber der neue Bock ist wohl fein. Jetzt noch weniger Bodenproben nehmen und Alles ist gut. 

Thx für die spassige Runde.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. Juni 2016)

Frage in die Runde. Kann mir jemand die Handynummer oder eMailadresse von Lockenghost durchschieben (per PN)? Ich müsste Ihn mal dringend erreichen.


----------



## vitaminc (6. Juni 2016)

Lockenghost wurde zuletzt gesehen:
Führt eine Unterhaltung, Vor einer Minute


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. Juni 2016)

Ja, hat sich erledigt. Danke.


----------



## Stricherjunge (6. Juni 2016)

Falls die Leute, die am Eichelberg aus dem Steinfeld eine Autobahn bauen, hier mitlesen: Wenn ihr das Steinfeld nicht fahren könnt solltet ihr lieber an euren Skills arbeiten als am Weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DodoLafitte (11. Juni 2016)

Morgen anybody Pfalztourle ab Maikammer?


----------



## trail_desire (12. Juni 2016)

Stricherjunge schrieb:


> Falls die Leute, die am Eichelberg aus dem Steinfeld eine Autobahn bauen, hier mitlesen: Wenn ihr das Steinfeld nicht fahren könnt solltet ihr lieber an euren Skills arbeiten als am Weg!



Ich hasse das.....da hat man  mal ein paar schwerere Stellen an denen man arbeiten muss und dann kommen so Flachpfeiffen und versauen solche Trailschätze.....geht üben, ihr werdet sehen, dass es mehr Spass macht den Weg zu bezwingen als den Weg zu vergewaltigen.


----------



## Rasender Robert (15. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

Martin und ich fahren heute eine Feierabendrunde am Wattkopf. Abfahrt ist um 18:00 an der Wasserwerkbrücke. 

Viele Grüße 
Robert


----------



## Steeli (15. Juni 2016)

ScottyFR20 schrieb:


> Auf dem Eichelberg trail bei Oberweier hat sich wieder jemand richtig Zeit genommen und Mühe gegeben. Alle 20 -50 m Stämme und Stöcke quer gelegt und Steine in die Linie gerollt. Habe das gröbste zum fahren weggeräumt, ein bisschen was liegt noch drin, ist aber überfahr/-springbar. Als ob man nach Feierabend nix besseres zu tun hat als die Scheiße von einem Wi**ser, denn nettere Worte finde ich nicht, wegzuräumen. Einfach aufpassen die nächsten Tage, das legt sich auch wieder


Hallo
Bin neu hier und komme aus Kuppenheim, könntet ihr mir Details zum Eichelbergtrail nennen, bzw. wo ich den Einstieg finde? Den Berg selber kenn ich da ich in der Nähe (Bischweier) aufgewachsen bin.
Grüße


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. Juni 2016)

Traut jemand den Wetterbericht für Morgen und hat vielleicht Lust auf eine Runde Pfalz? Ich bin mir noch etwas unschlüssig.


----------



## shield (19. Juni 2016)

Hab vorhin n Schutzblech fürs VR Richtung Otto/Wattkopf gefunden und auf der Bank abgelegt. (Falls es wer vermisst und hier liest)


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. Juni 2016)

Morgen Mittwoch 18:00 WWB. Abendrunde über die Reste des Wattkopfs. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Juni 2016)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Morgen Mittwoch 18:00 WWB. Abendrunde über die Reste des Wattkopfs. Wer ist dabei?



CC-Hardtail reicht.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. Juni 2016)

Heisst das, du kommst mal wieder mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Juni 2016)

Bin leider momentan Di bis Do in Frankfurt.


----------



## Thebike69 (21. Juni 2016)

Ich bin zu 75% dabei


----------



## Maddin92 (21. Juni 2016)

Ich bin morgen am Start.


----------



## Rasender Robert (21. Juni 2016)

Bin ebenfalls dabei!


----------



## mhubig (22. Juni 2016)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. Juni 2016)

TheBike. Wir fahren entspannt Richtung Hedwigquelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (23. Juni 2016)

Sorry, hatte noch Physio und bin dann direkt in der Weststadt losgefahren


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. Juni 2016)

Es wäre ganz nett, wenn ne Absage kommt, damit man nicht wartet. :/

PS: Ich hab mir ne Dreckszecke geholt. Also ist die Zeit dafür auch schon wieder reif.


----------



## Thebike69 (23. Juni 2016)

Sorry, war etwas gestresst und habe nicht mehr dran gedacht. Kommt nicht mehr vor

Oh ja, Montag hatte meine Frau eine


----------



## LittleBoomer (25. Juni 2016)

Zecken zur Zeit andauernd...Authan hilft angeblich.


----------



## Maddin92 (29. Juni 2016)

Ich fahre heute abend nach Bad herrenalb. Einmal Teufelsmühle und zurück. Abfahrt ist um 17:57 Uhr mit der s1 ab Hbf vorplatz.
Würde mich freuen wenn jemand mitkommt. 
Gruß Martin


----------



## Thebike69 (29. Juni 2016)

Wir starten in der Uhlandstr/Sofienstr um 17:00 Uhr über Ettlingen Treff 2 am Pavillon und dann DH und Wattkopf Rund.


----------



## ScottyFR20 (10. Juli 2016)

An diejenigen, die im Bereich Murgtal unterwegs sind und fleißig am trails vereinfachen sind: Baut doch eure Fahrtechnik auf, statt die technischen Sektionen so um, dass sie absolut anspruchslos sind!!! Jetzt sind es schon 2 trails. Das gibt's doch nicht!


----------



## trail_desire (10. Juli 2016)

ScottyFR20 schrieb:


> An diejenigen, die im Bereich Murgtal unterwegs sind und fleißig am trails vereinfachen sind: Baut doch eure Fahrtechnik auf, statt die technischen Sektionen so um, dass sie absolut anspruchslos sind!!! Jetzt sind es schon 2 trails. Das gibt's doch nicht!



Vielleicht ist das eine neue Taktik vom Forst/Jägerschaft oder gar SV.....vielleicht denken die wenn die Trails langweilig werden, dann fahren die pösen Piker wieder Forstautobahn....


----------



## ScottyFR20 (10. Juli 2016)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das eine neue Taktik vom Forst/Jägerschaft oder gar SV.....vielleicht denken die wenn die Trails langweilig werden, dann fahren die pösen Piker wieder Forstautobahn....



Bring die Kollegen nicht auf Ideen...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. Juli 2016)

ScottyFR20 schrieb:


> An diejenigen, die im Bereich Murgtal unterwegs sind und fleißig am trails vereinfachen sind: Baut doch eure Fahrtechnik auf, statt die technischen Sektionen so um, dass sie absolut anspruchslos sind!!! Jetzt sind es schon 2 trails. Das gibt's doch nicht!



Wegen einer ähnlichen Kritik wurde ich hier im Forum schon gebasht. 

Also sei vorsichtig. Dein Postfach wird sich schnell füllen mit Hass-PMs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rebell-78 (11. Juli 2016)

ScottyFR20 schrieb:


> An diejenigen, die im Bereich Murgtal unterwegs sind und fleißig am trails vereinfachen sind: Baut doch eure Fahrtechnik auf, statt die technischen Sektionen so um, dass sie absolut anspruchslos sind!!! Jetzt sind es schon 2 trails. Das gibt's doch nicht!



Wo ist das so?


----------



## ScottyFR20 (11. Juli 2016)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wegen einer ähnlichen Kritik wurde ich hier im Forum schon gebasht.
> 
> Also sei vorsichtig. Dein Postfach wird sich schnell füllen mit Hass-PMs.



Bisher sieht es noch ganz gut aus  
Ich schreib ja ohnehin nicht viel. In dem Forum wird sich zu 90% verbal gekloppt wegen Nichtigkeiten, da kommt es auf das auch nicht mehr an


----------



## nummer768 (18. Juli 2016)

Hi,
gibts in KA eine Feierabend-Bikegruppe?


----------



## Thebike69 (18. Juli 2016)

nummer768 schrieb:


> Hi,
> gibts in KA eine Feierabend-Bikegruppe?



Ja da gibt es ein paar. Einige treffen sich an der Wasserturmbrücke wir in der Weststadt und dann noch am Karlsruher Bike Club.


----------



## nummer768 (18. Juli 2016)

Gibt es da im Forum einen Thread zur Verabredung?


----------



## skask (18. Juli 2016)

Du bist mittendrin


----------



## shield (18. Juli 2016)

...aber für mehr details die üblichen verdächtigen hier anschreiben (PN) und vielleicht mal fragen. es wird auch oft außerhalb hier vom Thread ausgemacht. 
grüße


----------



## Turtel83 (27. Juli 2016)

Hey,
Bin schon etwas länger hier,aba trotzdem neu! 
Fährt evtl der ein oder andere au mal öfters die rißwasser runter,oder etwas in der Nähe?
Oder gibt es noch eine Alternative? 
Gruß


----------



## /dev/random (27. Juli 2016)

Ich fahre heute eine Runde am Wattkopf. Treffpunkt wie immer (18:[email protected]).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. Juli 2016)

Magst ne Stunde früher? Ich könnte. Sonst ist 18:00 auch ok.
PS: Ich nehm deine Pedalbuchsen mit.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. Juli 2016)

Sodele, jetzt wird es mir für 17:00 zu knapp. Also bleibt es bei 18:00. @Eike. magst auch mal wieder?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (29. Juli 2016)

Hoi, morgen Pfalz oder was anderes? Wer mag?


----------



## /dev/random (29. Juli 2016)

In der Pfalz bin ich dabei. Wann geht's los? 9:20 unter der Anzeige im HBF?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (29. Juli 2016)

Ok machen wir das. Bis morgen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (30. Juli 2016)

Grummel. Es ist SEV ab Landau. Also nix Maikammer mit dem Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. August 2016)

Da der SEV zwischen Landau und Neustadt noch bis einschlieslich 8.8. (Montag früh um 4:15) geht, wollte ich mal wieder nach HD.

Hat jemand Bock? Sa und/oder So?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. August 2016)

So, Selbstunterhaltung:

9:27 ab KA nach HD, dann zwei/dreimal Königstuhl.

Treff spätestens 9:15 unter der Anzeige KA Hbf.

Aktuell sind wir zu zweit/dritt ab KA mit einem weiteren ab HD.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. August 2016)

Me Again. HD war fein. Jemand Lust heute so ab drei oder vier ab WWB ne Runde Wattkopf?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. August 2016)

Gibt es vom Hornisgrinde Turm aus einen Trail runter zur B500 - max S3.


----------



## Maddin92 (11. August 2016)

Ja mehrere. Blaue raute am windrad runter, kommt auf die B500 wo es nach sasbachwalden runter geht.
Zum seibelseckle runter und als drittes über den ochsenstall nach unterstmatt. (westweg glaub ich) Alles ziemlich verbockt und schüttelig aber fahrbar. S2 würde ich schätzen.


----------



## matou (12. August 2016)

Zum seibelseckle runter...der dürfte aktuell wieder komplett zugewachsen sein, d.h. du müsstest ca. ab der Hälfte zum Mummelsee abzweigen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. August 2016)

Danke an @matou und @Maddin92 

Meint ihr den Weg, runter Richtung Seibelseckle?


----------



## Maddin92 (12. August 2016)

Ja genau.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. August 2016)

OK, danke. Dann werde ich den mal probieren.


----------



## Sebston (12. August 2016)

Moin Moin!

Ich bin sowohl in diesem Forum als auch beim MTBiken mehr oder weniger frisch dabei.
Habe mir vor kurzem für den Einstieg ein Marin Bobcat Trail 1 ltd zugelegt, mit dem ich bislang nur kürzere Touren (bis 25km) im Ettlinger Umkreis gefahren bin. Nun suche ich nach jemandem, dem ich mich mal anschließen kann - um nicht immer allein rum zu heizen - von dem ich lernen kann. Wohne quasi am Fuße des Wattkopfs und würde mich freuen, jemanden zu finden, der Lust hat einen "Anfänger" mitzunehmen und mir mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen kann.  

Kondition und Technik sind natürlich absolut verbesserungswürdig, da ich aufgrund längerer Krankheit etwas ausser Form bin und lange keinen Sport treiben konnte. Aber jetzt bin ich zurück und freue mich aufs Biken, der Rest kommt dann Stück für Stück!

Erbarmt sich jemand? 

LG Seb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. August 2016)

Wenn mal wieder ein Truppe ab WWB fährt könnte man dich an der Hedwigquelle auflesen. Musst dann nur Bescheid geben.


----------



## Thebike69 (12. August 2016)

Oder der aus der Weststadt, etwa um 17:00 Uhr


----------



## matou (12. August 2016)

@DIRK SAYS 
Genau...und dort wo Genickbrecher (was für'n Quark) steht ists Richtung Seibelseck ab dem späten Frühjahr meist zugewachsenen. D.h. bei der aktuellen Situation auf alle Fälle.


----------



## Sebston (13. August 2016)

@Prof. Dr. YoMan: Das klingt gut! Ich geb Bescheid, wenns passt! Danke Dir!
@Thebike69: Wo und an welchen Tagen startet ihr genau? 

Habe nächste Woche Urlaub, vielleicht treffe ich ja jemanden in Wattkopfnähe. Werde mich dort mal ein Bisschen umsehen. War bislang nur zu Fuß dort 

Euch ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. August 2016)

Hat sich also erledigt. Bin nicht unterwegs.
(Jemand Bock heute ab 18:00 WWB? Bräuchte Feedback bis ca. 16:30.)


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (16. August 2016)

Bin heute definitiv ab 18:00 WWB unterwegs.


----------



## Maddin92 (16. August 2016)

Abfahrtszeit verschiebt sich um 10 Minuten auf 18:10 Uhr


----------



## /dev/random (17. August 2016)

Bissel kurzfristig, aber egal... Ich fahr heute abend eine Runde am Wattkopf, Treffpunkt 18:[email protected], entsprechend später an der Hedwigsquelle.
Fährt jemand mit?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. August 2016)

Nope. Aber Morgen würde ich wieder um 18:00


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /dev/random (17. August 2016)

Okay, da sich bisher sonst niemand gemeldet hat, und ich keine Lust habe alleine in der Gegend rumzufahren, verschiebe ich die ganze Sache um 24 Stunden auf morgen.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (18. August 2016)

Kennt jemand den Trail an der teufelsmühle ( wenn ich auf den Turm sehe, müsste es links richtung murgtal gehen )
Kann jemand dazu ne aussage in puncto StS geben ??

Danke


----------



## BassT-73 (18. August 2016)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> Kennt jemand den Trail an der teufelsmühle ( wenn ich auf den Turm sehe, müsste es links richtung murgtal gehen )
> Kann jemand dazu ne aussage in puncto StS geben ??
> 
> Danke


ich würde sagen, es ist maximal S3


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. August 2016)

BassT-73 schrieb:


> ich würde sagen, es ist maximal S3



Überwiegend S2. Guckst Du: http://www.singletrail-skala.de/s2


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. August 2016)

Ich hab mich ja nicht getraut, Dirk.  Und weil es so viele Abkürzungsidioten gibt wird das Ding immer uninteressanter und kaputter.


----------



## matou (20. August 2016)

Vielleicht sollten wir mal dem Schwarzwaldverein unsere Hilfe bei der Wegpflege anbieten. Dann könnte man ganz offiziell dafür sorgen, dass die Abkürzungen dicht gemacht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BassT-73 (20. August 2016)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Überwiegend S2. Guckst Du: http://www.singletrail-skala.de/s2


Richtig ! hat aber Stellenweise S3 dabei


----------



## Stricherjunge (20. August 2016)

matou schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir mal dem Schwarzwaldverein unsere Hilfe bei der Wegpflege anbieten. Dann könnte man ganz offiziell dafür sorgen, dass die Abkürzungen dicht gemacht werden.


Vielleicht in Kooperation mit der DIMB mit Aktionstagen und Trailscouts an die Einstiege stellen, die Aufklärungsarbeit und Fahrtechnikanleitung geben.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. August 2016)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> ...Abkürzungsidioten ...


----------



## wesone (20. August 2016)

BassT-73 schrieb:


> Richtig ! hat aber Stellenweise S3 dabei



Nö

Der Weg ist in der Tat leider schrecklich kaputt gefahren.


----------



## matou (20. August 2016)

Klar, sind einzelne Stellen immer noch S3. Da hat dich nichts verändert.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. August 2016)

Jemand heute Abend WWB 18:00 trotz Hitze? Ich bin da, warte aber nur, wenn jemand Bescheid gibt.


----------



## /dev/random (25. August 2016)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## LittleBoomer (31. August 2016)

Ganz schön was los heute auf dem Wattkopf. 
Leider auch an der Eisdiele. Wenn es so weiter geht wird das wohl immer schwerer mit dem Ausbau legaler Strecken !!


----------



## vitaminc (31. August 2016)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Ganz schön was los heute auf dem Wattkopf.
> Leider auch an der Eisdiele. Wenn es so weiter geht wird das wohl immer schwerer mit dem Ausbau legaler Strecken !!



Da bin ich ja froh dass ich die Tour zum d'Pfad verlegt habe. Kann langsam unseren Hausberg eh nicht mehr sehen, daher lieber öfters inne Pfalz oder tiefer in den Schwanzwald rein..


----------



## LittleBoomer (31. August 2016)

geht mir auch so. Wohne halt unterm Turm, was sich für kurze Feierabendrunde  anbietet. Rüber zum Mahlberg und dann die ein oder andere Abfahrt ist auch nicht schlecht. Habe auch den Zigeunerpfad für mich entdeckt. Nur der Einstieg ist knackig. Pfalzen ist ebenso super. Allerdings zieht es mich mehr in die Vogesen. Da gibts keine (oder kaum) Hütten  und somit auch kein Fußvolk....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (31. August 2016)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> geht mir auch so. Wohne halt unterm Turm, was sich für kurze Feierabendrunde  anbietet. Rüber zum Mahlberg und dann die ein oder andere Abfahrt ist auch nicht schlecht. Habe auch den Zigeunerpfad für mich entdeckt. Nur der Einstieg ist knackig. Pfalzen ist ebenso super. Allerdings zieht es mich mehr in die Vogesen. Da gibts keine (oder kaum) Hütten  und somit auch kein Fußvolk....



das Pfälzer Fussvolk ist äußerst zuvorkommend..


----------



## LittleBoomer (31. August 2016)

schon. Habe keine Probleme bisher. Aber keine Menschen sind noch besser


----------



## Waldgeist (31. August 2016)

Tja, das war zu erwarten, dass sich keiner an die Regeln hält. Selber schuld, wenn dann alles dicht gemacht wird. Heute vormittag war es da oben aber sehr ruhig. Sogar die Wildschweine haben sich gelangweilt. Nur die Ziegen haben geduftet.


----------



## liquidnight (31. August 2016)

lol "die Regeln". Wovon redest Du hier ? von der rechtsbankrotten Hilfskonstruktion die hier irgendwelche Regeln macht ?   
Die halten sich ja selbst nicht an ihre eigenen Regeln, wieso sollten das die andren dann machen ?


----------



## LittleBoomer (2. September 2016)

Die Regel ist - vereinfacht ausgedrückt - die Verbote der illegal gebauten Strecken zu achten und dafür den Bau legaler Strecken genehmigt zu bekommen. Aber Spielverderber gabs ja auch schon im Kindergarten...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (2. September 2016)

Die Regel ist, dass ich mich jahrelang in ein mickriges Ghetto einsperren lasse um irgendwann vielleicht ein größeres mickriges Ghetto zu bekommen?

Nope!

Mir geht es nicht nur um die alten Illegalen sondern vor allem um das 2m-Regel-Ghetto. 

Ich ignoriere es, ihr auch. Ich fahre wo es Wege, egal ob alt, neu oder illegal gibt, sofern ich niemanden dabei störe.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (2. September 2016)

Kalmit Klapprad Cup – Pizza, Pasta und Chianti – Uff die Kalmit nuff, Avanti!

http://www.kalmit-klapprad-cup.de/

Ich fahr morgen um 9:34 mit @Eike. ab KA Hbf. Treff ist 9:20 unter der Anzeige.

Natürlich ohne Klapprad und mit dem MTB. Ne entspannte kleine Runde ab Maikammer, Loog über Schloss, dann ein wenig Richtung Neustadt runter und wieder hoch zum Passo Blondinas Italienas um dort ca. um 15:00 die Meute anzufeuern.

Ob und was wir danach noch fahren entscheiden wir dann spontan.

Ein wenig Nahrung mitnehmen, ich denke die Hohe Loog ist proppenvoll bei dem Wetter. Und auf Wandermeuten eingestellt sein und die passende entspannte Haltung mitbringen.  Die sind alle gut drauf. Die haben genug Schorle.


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. September 2016)

Dann feuert mich mal schön an....

Greetz

SUPER MARIO (&Luigi)  

Edith: an der hohen Loog war letztes Jahr relativ wenig los...


----------



## BrooKy (5. September 2016)

Etwas ärgerlich an der aktuellen Lage ist halt, dass wir jetzt zwar ne legale Strecke haben, die allerdings z.B. mir, der es eher flowig mag und nicht mit Enduropanzer und Fullface durch den Wald brootet, nicht wirklich Spaß macht. Ist zwar schön, dass sich die DH'ler da jetzt austoben können, aber für Eisdiele und Schmuckler gibts es leider keinen gleichwertigen Ersatz. Ich persönlich hab mich zwar diesen Sommer zurückgehalten, kann aber die Leute gut verstehen, die die Trails nach wie vor fahren.

Gesendet von meinem SM-T700 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stricherjunge (6. September 2016)

Selbst mit Fullface und viel Federweg finde ich die Eisdiele einfach spaßiger.
Solange sie spaßiger und halbwegs befahrbar bleibt wird sie auch befahren werden.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. September 2016)

Hi, ich würde heute ab 17:45 WWB ne Standardabendrunde drehen. Jemand dabei?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. September 2016)

Start auf 18:15 verschoben. Trotzdem ohne Licht. Also nur zwei Auffahrten.


----------



## Eike. (7. September 2016)

Bin dabei. Damit ist ein eher langsames Tempo garantiert


----------



## /dev/random (7. September 2016)

War 'ne schöne Runde vorher. Und so langsam waren wir gar nicht.


----------



## Rattfahra (8. September 2016)

Nabend 
D Pfad werden hier ja die meisten kennen aus der Region. In Komoot etc ist der Anfang als S2 und ein Teil als S3 gekennzeichnet  Was meint ihr was das wirklich ist? Ich würde eher schätzen S1, stellenweise S2. Sehr ihr das auch so? Hatten vor kurzem darüber eine kleine Diskussion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /dev/random (8. September 2016)

Schau dir mal die Beschreibungen der einzelnen Schwierigkeitsgrade an. S3 ist das nicht; S2 halte ich auch für (etwas) optimistisch, da gibt es in der Gegend anspruchsvollere -- als S2 klassifizierte -- Wege.


----------



## vitaminc (9. September 2016)

d'pfad sind s1-s2. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rattfahra (9. September 2016)

@/dev/random Genau so sehe ich das auch. Oberstes Stück von den Bänken gestartet wohl S0, der Rest S1 und kleine Stellen eventuell S2.
Mich würde mal interessieren wer das für die Maps von Komoot und andere angibt


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. September 2016)

Schau halt bei Openstreetmaps mit einem Mapeditor. Alle Änderungen sind hinterlegt.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. September 2016)

Schick mir mal einer ne PM was D Pfad ist - ich steh grad auf dem Schlauch. Danke.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. September 2016)

d'Pfad:
http://hikebikemap.org/?zoom=16&lat=48.87254&lon=8.36762&layer=HikeBikeMap

Ach und was tut Ihr euch Komot an? Nehmt was gescheites (Locus / Orux / ...) mit gescheiten Karten.

http://www.openandromaps.org/




Schon eine Weile alt mit dem Theme.





Man kann auch Nicht-Verktorkarten damit anzeigen und schnell wechseln.





Atlas heisst jetzt übrigens Cruiser und ist JAVA, d.h. läuft auf PC und MAC.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. September 2016)

@Rattfahra 
Danke.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. September 2016)

Jemand Lust auf ne Pfalzung oder HD am WE?


----------



## Hen_Ren (10. September 2016)

Ja hier! Kann noch nicht 100% sicher zusagen, da mein Radl nach ner Alpenwoche noch demontiert bei nem Freund lagert, ich das aber heute noch hoffentlich abholen kann.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. September 2016)

Bis jetzt habe ich eine Automitfahrgeschichte mit Plätzen weg. Mal schauen. Wie sich das hier entwickelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. September 2016)

Also, es hat sich so entwickelt, dass drei Leute in einem vollen Auto ab 9:30 KA Bhf losfahren und dann entweder ab Maikammer oder ab Neustadt was unternehmen. Wenn sich also noch Motorisierte anschließen wollen. Der Plan ist um 18:00 wieder in KA zu sein, also eher auch was ohne Trödeln.


----------



## Hen_Ren (10. September 2016)

Ich könnte nur per Bahn Anschluss finden, wenn ihr mir sagt wo und wann ich eintrudeln muss, bin ich dabei und suche mir was passendes raus. Ohne trödeln liegt mir.

Ich nehme mal an in Maikammer-Kirrweiler oberhalb der Parkplatz und bei Neustadt in der Nähe des Bahnhofs oder oben an der Villa (Ende von der Im Meisental Str.)?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. September 2016)

Machen wir Maikammer der Parkplatz direkt am Ortsende, dort wo der Stoppomat auch ist. 10:30. passt?


----------



## Hen_Ren (10. September 2016)

Wunderbar, bis morgen!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. September 2016)

Ich hoffe du bist noch gut wieder heim gekommen mit dem LR.


----------



## Hen_Ren (12. September 2016)

Jo hat alles gut geklappt, Schaltwerk hat so wie es aussieht nix abbekommen, nach neuem Schaltauge und Einstellen läufts soweit im Stand ganz gut. Musste nur im Fixiestyle den Berg wieder runtertreten, da sich der Rest Speiche zwischen Nabe und Ritzelpaket verklemmt hat und somit üble Geräusche produziert hat, wenn doch mal eine Rasterung weiter geschnappt ist.


----------



## Bazzmonsta (12. September 2016)

HI @All,

falls jemand von euch zufällig gestern auf Blauweiß vom Weinbiet runter oder hoch ist - ich vermisse eine Adidas Sportbrille - schwarz mit verspiegelten Gläsern - die wollte irgendwie zwischendrin unbemerkt aussteigen. Hab sie nicht wieder gefunden. Bin dankbar für sachdienliche Hinweise - wird natürlich honoriert 

thx


----------



## Jonas da Rookie (18. September 2016)

Hi Leute,

kann mir jemand nen Bikeladen in Karlsruhe empfehlen? Am liebsten Leute, die selber fahren.

Gruß

Jonas


----------



## Thebike69 (18. September 2016)

Only High End


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. Oktober 2016)

Händler: MK-Bikes

Aber was anderes: Das Wetter wird nicht besser, die Abende nicht heller, ich will auf's Bike. Was bleibt?

Richtig!

Mittwoch 18:00 WWB mit Lampe. Zweimal SMDH in Ermangelung verbliebener Alternativen. :/

Bitte Bescheid geben. Alleine habe ich nämlich keine Lust.


----------



## Eike. (11. Oktober 2016)

Was ist eigentlich mit dem Panoramaweg? Den können Sie ja nicht zulegen.

Wir werden wahrscheinlich schon heute fahren. Treffen um 18 Uhr auf der Wasserwerksbrücke. Das endgültige Go kommt zwischen 4 und 5.

Edit: Go! Also mit trailtaulicher Beleuchtung um 18 Uhr auf der Wasserwerksbrücke.


----------



## Thebike69 (11. Oktober 2016)

Gibt es Fotos von der Heutigen Tour???


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. Oktober 2016)

Warum?


----------



## Thebike69 (11. Oktober 2016)

Warum nicht?
Das Licht ist um die Zeit schön und die Landschaft.....


----------



## Eike. (12. Oktober 2016)

Ja der Sonnenuntergang über Ettlingen war nett. Aber bei Feierabendrunden knipsen wir eigentlich nicht. Da geht es schließlich um ernsthaften Spocht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. Oktober 2016)

Eike. schrieb:


> Da geht es schließlich um ernsthaften Spocht.


Prust!


----------



## Thebike69 (12. Oktober 2016)

Basta


----------



## Raph96 (12. Oktober 2016)

Hey, ist das mit heute Abend 18 Uhr WWB noch aktuell? Wenn ich meine Lampe noch zum laufen bekomme würde ich noch mitkommen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. Oktober 2016)

Wir waren gestern, aber ich würde heute auch nochmal fahren gehen. Aber nur, wenn es zu 100% klappt. Ich brauche bis 17:00 Bescheid! Wenn keiner Piep macht, fahr ich nicht.


----------



## Raph96 (12. Oktober 2016)

Okay ich sag dir bis 17 Uhr bescheid!


----------



## Raph96 (12. Oktober 2016)

Also die Lampe läuft, bin dabei!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. Oktober 2016)

Ok, bis um 18:00 WWB. Am Ende Richtung Stadt.


----------



## Raph96 (12. Oktober 2016)

Top. WWB ist die Wasserwerksbrücke, oder? Bin noch recht neu hier. Muss am schluss dann auch in die Weststadt.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. Oktober 2016)

Ja genau Wasserwerkbrücke.


----------



## Thebike69 (12. Oktober 2016)

Raph96 schrieb:


> Top. WWB ist die Wasserwerksbrücke, oder? Bin noch recht neu hier. Muss am schluss dann auch in die Weststadt.



Grüße aus der Weststadt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. Oktober 2016)

So. Wusste es nicht, habe es probiert, Hornklamm ist zu. 

Ergo darf man als Kernstädter in KA inzwischen legal Forstwege fahren. Illegal bleibt noch der Panoramaweg und dann noch der SMDH. 

Danke auch!


----------



## Proxx (12. Oktober 2016)

Sehr traurig die ganze Sache. Bin gespannt wann die nächsten Beschwerden kommen, dass jetzt vermehrt der Panoramaweg genutzt wird.


----------



## franticz (13. Oktober 2016)

Proxx schrieb:


> Sehr traurig die ganze Sache. Bin gespannt wann die nächsten Beschwerden kommen, dass jetzt vermehrt der Panoramaweg genutzt wird.



Hat halt alles vor und nachteile, ich hoffe nur das die stadt sieht, dass bedarf für mehr strecken da ist und der MTB Club auch einen super job macht beim anlegen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. Oktober 2016)

Es ist schon perfide. Es entsteht ein neuer Weg, ja illegal, aber er ist da. Und dann muss er weg.

Neinneinnein, neue Wege dürfen nur nach Planung, Zulassung, .... entstehen.

Wie sind denn all die Pfade mal entstanden? Und wie viele hat der Forst schon von Pfad in Forstpiste umgewandelt?


----------



## franticz (13. Oktober 2016)

Wanderwege werden auf brutalste Weise von bösen Wanderern platt getreten


----------



## Thebike69 (13. Oktober 2016)

Ist eben BW 2-Meterregel!!!!
Ich hätte es toll gefunden Eisdiele & Babylon neben der SMDH bestehen zu lassen und die Wege wie in Freiburg Borderline zu kennzeichnen
für andere Waldbesucher.
Wäre auch gerne bereit gewesen hierfür etwas zu Spenden


----------



## Proxx (13. Oktober 2016)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Es ist schon perfide. Es entsteht ein neuer Weg, ja illegal, aber er ist da. Und dann muss er weg.



Vor allem weil das Stilllegen durch Bäume fällen mehr Wald zerstört als der Bau.


----------



## -heinzel- (13. Oktober 2016)

Vielleicht hätte man sich dann halt mal für 'ne Weile an die Flatterbänder halten müssen. Oder zumindest die Nutzung der illegalen Wege freiwillig reduzieren, anstatt auch noch lautes Geschrei bei der Befahrung inklusive Videos machen müssen.

Achja: Wie die legalen Wege entstanden sind? Die Generationen vor uns haben sie angelegt. Unsere Generation muss jetzt leider einsehen, dass die Natur bereits umfassend erschlossen ist und man nicht beliebig viele Wege anlegen kann.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. Oktober 2016)

Umfassend erschlossen = Der ganze Hand für die Forstwirtschaft mit breiten Wegen gepflastert? Ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -heinzel- (14. Oktober 2016)

Vermutlich waren die Wege da früher auch nicht alle so breit und geschottert. Erst später dachte sich jemand, dass es ja ganz praktisch wäre, wenn man da bequem mit dem Trecker rumfahren könnte. War die Zeit, in der auch Spazierwege nicht breit genug sein konnten. Das Menschen auch naturnahe Erholungsräume mit echten waldtypischen Gefahren gut finden würden, konnte man sich eben noch nicht vorstellen. Ganz zu schweigen von MTB-Trails für Verrückte.

Und in vielen Köpfen gilt natürlich immer noch 'Wirtschaftlichkeit geht vor Vergnügen'. Diese Ansicht hat sich da über viele Jahrzehnte eingenistet. Das bekommt man nicht in wenigen Jahren einfach so weg.

Ich find's auch beschissen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. Oktober 2016)

Jemand morgen auf dem Bike? Gerne Pfalz. Bis jetzt kein Plan.


----------



## Thebike69 (15. Oktober 2016)

Ich war Heute bei Neustadt, morgen Stabenberg Start in Königsbach. 
Uhrzeit kommt auf die Party Leute an, die zu Dirty Old Town Heute Abend gehen


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe jetzt mal 9:34 Hbf KA im Blick. Freue mich über Mitfahrer.


----------



## Froschel (15. Oktober 2016)

wenns in die Pfalz geht wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. Oktober 2016)

Fein. 9:20 unter der Anzeige Hbf. Was wir dann machen wird sich finden, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (15. Oktober 2016)

ich bin ja schon in der Pfalz, komme deshalb direkt zum Start. Sollen wir uns in Maikammer/Kalmit treffen oder was anders ?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. Oktober 2016)

Die Bahn ist 10:37 am Bhf Maikammer. Wenn du mich da aufliest wäre es fein.


----------



## Froschel (15. Oktober 2016)

super, ich komm dann dort hin.


----------



## Rasender Robert (18. Oktober 2016)

Hallo, 

Martin und ich fahren morgen Abend eine Runde am Wattkopf. Abfahrt ist um 18:30 an der Wasserwerkbrücke. 

Viele Grüße,
Robert


----------



## Maddin92 (27. Oktober 2016)

Robert und ich fahren heute Abend einen Nightride. Abfahrt 18:30 WWB. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Waldgeist (27. Oktober 2016)

Das Wild im Wald erschrecken?


----------



## matou (27. Oktober 2016)

Nee, den Waldgeist!


----------



## trail_desire (27. Oktober 2016)

matou schrieb:


> Nee, den Waldgeist!


Welchen Waldgeist? Die uns einzig verbliebene Strecke liegt doch gar nicht im Wald???


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. Oktober 2016)

Da geht mir doch jetzt mal wieder der Hut hoch.
Jäger/Jagtpächter fragen. Antwort bekommen. Ohne Angst um das "arme" Wild weiter Nightrides fahren.
Kein weiterer Kommentar.


----------



## _Vader (29. Oktober 2016)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Da geht mir doch jetzt mal wieder der Hut hoch.
> Jäger/Jagtpächter fragen. Antwort bekommen. Ohne Angst um das "arme" Wild weiter Nightrides fahren.
> Kein weiterer Kommentar.



Man sollte generell keinen Jäger oder Jagdpächter fragen, wenns um Naturschutz geht. Der Standardjäger ist eher Naturschutzgegner. Beim Nightriden geht halt eher allgemein um die einschränkung des lebensraumes der gesamten Fauna. Diese fühlt sich mit sicherheit gestört, aber inwiefern sich das auswirkt kann wohl niemand sagen. Der mensch greift aber an anderer stelle viel gravierender in den lebensraum der tiere ein... Muss jeder selbst wissen ob und wie er Naturschutz betreibt. Wenn ja, dann wäre dieser an anderer Stelle wirksamer. Wenn man halt sonst eher nich so der der Naturschutztyp ist, darf man sich auch nicht über nighrider echauffieren.
Ride on.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Vader (29. Oktober 2016)

kann mir jemand sagen wieviel schwieriger der teufelsmühle trail im vergleich zum d'pfad ist? Meine freundin kommt den locker und auch spaßig runter, bin aber unsicher bei dem anderen..
danke!


----------



## matou (29. Oktober 2016)

Der Pfad ist halt ein lockerer Flow und Baller Trail ohne wirkliche Schwierigkeiten (S1+/-). Teufelsmühle ist eher rumpelig, verblockt S2 mit einigen S3+/- Passagen, teilweise auch mit losem Geröll und steiler als aufm Pfad.

Wenn du auf Nr sicher gehen willst kann man es auch erstmal wandern.


----------



## _Vader (29. Oktober 2016)

ok danke, werde den glaub ich erst mal alleine antesten.. Denk die gefahr ist groß, dass es zu unmut führt wenn der weg zu schwierig ist..


----------



## Stricherjunge (29. Oktober 2016)

@_Vader kennst du den oberen Teil am Eichelberg? Das ist mit Teufelsmühle eher zu vergleichen.


----------



## _Vader (29. Oktober 2016)

nee leider nicht, kenne nur den mahlberg in der ecke. Hab erst vor kurzem angefangen die Trails in der Gegend zu erkunden..


----------



## Sloop (2. November 2016)

Hi.  Da ich hier in Karlsruhe keinerlei trails kenne wollte ich mal fragen ob es ne Gruppe gibt,  wo man sich anschließen kann.  War  in letzter zeit immer nachm Feierabend am Fremersberg,  ist aber bissl weit weg für spontan mal.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (2. November 2016)

MTB-Club-KA fährt regelmäßig. Sonst hier schreiben wenn du fahren magst, mit Treffpunkt und Zeit und vllt. fährt jemand mit. Schau halt mal die Seiten zurück, wie das so abläuft.


----------



## shield (2. November 2016)

oder hier schauen was es für trail(s) gibt!

http://www.trailforks.com/trails/smdh-trail/


----------



## Sloop (3. November 2016)

Hi. Jemand bock heute biken zu gehen? Wetter is ja nochmals echt top. Wo kp aber kann's bike au ins Auto schmeißen und bin flexibel. 
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. November 2016)

Hallo Karlsruher.

Ich bin nun doch auf 27,5" umgestiegen und nun liegt ein Reifenstapel in 26" rum. Bevor ich damit den Bikemarkt fülle frage ich doch der Einfachheithalber mal hier.

Zustand recht gut:
1x DHR2 2,4" Supertacky
1x DHR2 2,4" MaxxPro
2x Baron 2,5" BCC

Zustand zum dazu geben:
1x RubberQueen 2,4" BCC
1x ChunkyMonkey 2,4" 42A

Einfach per PN melden.

PS: Achja, im Bikemarkt sind allerhand andere Dinge und es werden mehr.

PS: Ich mag am Sonntag wohl trotz Kälte aufs Rad. Jemand Lust auf Pfalz?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. November 2016)

Jemand Lust auf 2x Wattkopf in spätestens 2 h, also spätestens ab 14:00?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. November 2016)

So, mal wieder. Irgendwann zwischen eins und zwei herum 2x Wattkopf. Jemand?


----------



## Sloop (12. November 2016)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> So, mal wieder. Irgendwann zwischen eins und zwei herum 2x Wattkopf. Jemand?


SMDH oder gibt's da auch andere Strecken?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. November 2016)

SMDH und ich war Punkt eins schon unterwegs.


----------



## shield (12. November 2016)

wer auch immer beim 24h-Automaten (beim Hedwigshof) Getränke kauft und die leeren Flaschen oben am SMDH Einstieg abstellt, sollte sich Gedanken machen in wie weit diese Sache für das Bild als uns Mountainbiker förderlich sein soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. November 2016)

Nabend,

Ich mach mich um 8:37 mit dem Zug ab Hbf Karlsruhe nach Maikammer auf. 

Mag jemand mit? Wenn es an der Zeit liegt, eine Stunde nach hinten lasse ich mich noch überreden.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. November 2016)

Ich schon wieder. 
Es soll die nächsten Tage ja nicht regnen, könnte so bei 5C Abends bleiben und deswegen will ich am Donnerstagabend mal wieder einen Nightride machen.
Ab WWB und zwei bis dreimal SMDH.
Jemand Lust?


----------



## NaitsirhC (23. November 2016)

Ich habe aktuell kein Bike, sonst wäre ich dabei gewesen, schade. Hab schon lange keinen Nightride mehr gemacht...


----------



## matou (24. November 2016)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ich schon wieder.
> Es soll die nächsten Tage ja nicht regnen, könnte so bei 5C Abends bleiben und deswegen will ich am Donnerstagabend mal wieder einen Nightride machen.
> Ab WWB und zwei bis dreimal SMDH.
> Jemand Lust?



Ich bin heute ab ~1600 am SMDH...läuft/fährt man sich vielleicht über den Weg. So groß ist das Areal ja nicht.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. November 2016)

Mal schauen. Wäre nett. Aber scheinbar rutscht mir heute Abend eh was anderes dazwischen und ich komm dann doch nicht dazu. :/


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. November 2016)

Und ich war dann so ab 17:30 dort. Alles dunkel.


----------



## matou (24. November 2016)

Ich habe leider im Büro fest gehangen. Nach deiner Quasi-Absage hatte ich dann später keine Lust alleine zu starten.


----------



## Maddin92 (25. November 2016)

Ich will morgen in die Pfalz fahren. Abfahrt 9:34 ab Hbf. Freue mich über Mitfahrer 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## shield (27. November 2016)

welcher faule hund schafft es nicht mal die paar meter den berg hochzutreten und muss an der hedwigsquelle parken?
wieder ein grund dafür, dass die ämter und behörden uns nicht dulden.




 

 

wenn der besitzer natürlich ein grundstück hat, dann sollte er auch direkt dort parken. der farradträger macht mich persönlich etwas skeptisch.


----------



## Waldgeist (27. November 2016)

Siehe auch http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/lega...cke-unten-den-strommasten-smdh.636098/page-17


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hen_Ren (1. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab am späten Dienstag Nachmittag eine Lenkerlampe auf dem SMDH gefunden. Wer mir sagen kann wie sie aussieht oder Marke/Besonderheit angeben kann, bekommt sie wieder.


----------



## LittleBoomer (1. Dezember 2016)

Das war um 11:20 Uhr am Sonntag  ein Mann mitte 40 mit eMTB und seinem 10-jährigen Bub.
Ich wollte eigentlich noch schauen, ob da überhaupt reinfahren darf, bin aber nicht dazu gekommen.


----------



## Knolo (4. Dezember 2016)

Guten Morgen,
Bitte haltet alle in nächster Zeit die Augen offen und haltet nach meinem Fahrrad Ausschau, es wurde mir heute Nacht geklaut .
Wer was sieht, bitte melden.


Rahmen: Kona Tanuki 2012, blau
Dämpfer: Rock Shox monarch plus rc3
Gabel: Rock Shox Reba RL, 120mm, 26 Zoll
Steuersatz: Sixpack SXR
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT Shadow Plus RD-M786
Umwerfer: Shimano XT FD-M786 2x10
Trigger: Shimano XT SL-M780
Bremsen: Shimano SAINT BR-M820
Bremsscheiben: Shimano XTR SAINT SM-RT99 180/180
Naben: Shimano  XT VRN: HB-M785/ HRN: FH-M785
Kurbel: Shimano XT FC-M785 Kurbel 2x10
Zahnkranz: Shimano 10-fach CS-M771-10
Felgen: e.thirteen LG1+, 26 Zoll
Reifen: VR: Schwalbe Nobody Nic/ HR Schwalbe Hans Dampf
Innenlager: Hope Hollowtech II X-Type 73mm
Sattel: Chromag Trailmaster DT Sattel 
Vorbau: Chromag HiFi Stem Vorbau 50 mm
Lenker: Chromag Fubar Acute 730mm
Sattelklemme: Chromag Seat QR Clamp
Pedale: Chromag Scarab


----------



## LittleBoomer (4. Dezember 2016)

Was ein Jammer. Wo wurde es geklaut ?


----------



## Sloop (9. Dezember 2016)

Hi,
nachdem morgen das Wetter ja nicht schlecht werden soll wollte ich mal fragen, ob jemand biken geht? Habe mir überlegt an zum Fremersberg zu fahren. Bin aber auch offen für andere Vorschläge.


----------



## Raph96 (16. Dezember 2016)

Servus, jemand morgen an der Smdh oder in der gegend von KA unterwegs?


----------



## Knolo (16. Dezember 2016)

@LittleBoomer: Sorry, war seit dem Vorfall nicht mehr aktiv, deshalb jetzt die Antwort für dich:

Ich war so doof und habe es in der Nähe vom Euro abgestellt, wollte noch kurz was erledigen.
Ruck zuck war dann wohl das Schloss geknackt und's Bike weg... 
Doof gelaufen, aus Fehlern lernt man, passiert mir kein zweites mal 
Muss ich mir jetzt über den Winter halt ein neues Rad aufbauen, auch wenn ichs kaum noch erwarten kann, bis endlich mein neuer Rahmen den Weg über den großen Teich gefunden hat...


----------



## Sloop (16. Dezember 2016)

Knolo schrieb:


> @LittleBoomer: Sorry, war seit dem Vorfall nicht mehr aktiv, deshalb jetzt die Antwort für dich:
> 
> Ich war so doof und habe es in der Nähe vom Euro abgestellt, wollte noch kurz was erledigen.
> Ruck zuck war dann wohl das Schloss geknackt und's Bike weg...
> ...


Kenn ich. Echt ärgerlich sowas. Was gibt's denn für nen Rahmen? Falls du noch Parts brauchst kannst dich ja melden. Hab noch so einiges rumliegen was ich nicht mehr brauch.


----------



## Knolo (17. Dezember 2016)

Sloop schrieb:


> Kenn ich. Echt ärgerlich sowas. Was gibt's denn für nen Rahmen? Falls du noch Parts brauchst kannst dich ja melden. Hab noch so einiges rumliegen was ich nicht mehr brauch.



Unabhängig von dem Vorfall letzte Woche hab ich schon seit knapp einem Jahr ein Auge auf die Knolly Bikes geworfen, wusste aber nie sowirklich gut darüber bescheid, da es etwas schwer ist hier in Deutschland mal eins aufzutreiben. Also viel in den Amerikanischen Foren gestöbert und nun letztendlich ein Warden Frame mit Fox Float X2 geordert. 
Bestellt isses, jetzt heißt es nur noch warten, aber ich glaube bei einem Paket aus Kanada dauert das noch ein bisschen bis es beim Händler ist.

Was hast du für eine grüne Rakete?
Von benötigten Teilen her bin ich erst mal gut versorgt, aber ich meld mich wenn ich noch was brauchen sollte, danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rasender Robert (17. Dezember 2016)

Raph96 schrieb:


> Servus, jemand morgen an der Smdh oder in der gegend von KA unterwegs?



@Raph96 Ich fahre heute nachmittag eine Runde am Wattkopf, insgesamt wahrscheinlich 3 Abfahrten. Startzeit ist 13:00 an der Wasserwerkbrücke.


----------



## Sloop (17. Dezember 2016)

Knolo schrieb:


> Unabhängig von dem Vorfall letzte Woche hab ich schon seit knapp einem Jahr ein Auge auf die Knolly Bikes geworfen, wusste aber nie sowirklich gut darüber bescheid, da es etwas schwer ist hier in Deutschland mal eins aufzutreiben. Also viel in den Amerikanischen Foren gestöbert und nun letztendlich ein Warden Frame mit Fox Float X2 geordert.
> Bestellt isses, jetzt heißt es nur noch warten, aber ich glaube bei einem Paket aus Kanada dauert das noch ein bisschen bis es beim Händler ist.
> 
> Was hast du für eine grüne Rakete?
> Von benötigten Teilen her bin ich erst mal gut versorgt, aber ich meld mich wenn ich noch was brauchen sollte, danke.



In Deutschland hättest den Rahmen doch hier gekriegt:
https://www.komking.de/rahmen/knolly-frames
Hab nen Swoop 175. Wobei vom Original nicht mehr viel gleich ist.
Reverb Stealth nachgerüstet
Spank Spike Vibrocore Lenker, Spank Hinterrad mit Hope Nabe, Lyrik mit Charger Kartusche nachgerüstet, 2x10 auf 1x11 umgebaut, Shigura Bremse (XTR Trail mit MT5).
Aktuelles Gewicht mit Titanschrauben an der Bremse liegt bei 14,55kg (mit Flaschenhalter und Pumpe). 
Überleg mir noch Vorne auf 650B umzurüsten, müsste dafür aber erst meine Lyrik und meine Laufräder verkaufen weil der Umbau ca. 1000€ kosten würde :-o


----------



## vitaminc (17. Dezember 2016)

Knolo schrieb:


> Unabhängig von dem Vorfall letzte Woche hab ich schon seit knapp einem Jahr ein Auge auf die Knolly Bikes geworfen, wusste aber nie sowirklich gut darüber bescheid, da es etwas schwer ist hier in Deutschland mal eins aufzutreiben. Also viel in den Amerikanischen Foren gestöbert und nun letztendlich ein Warden Frame mit Fox Float X2 geordert.
> Bestellt isses, jetzt heißt es nur noch warten, aber ich glaube bei einem Paket aus Kanada dauert das noch ein bisschen bis es beim Händler ist.



Das Warden ist ein ganz feines Bike (durfte ich am Lake Tahoe für nen Tag probefahren):





Leider kommt für mich kein 27,5" Bike in Frage, aber man munkelt dass Knolly derzeit an nem 29" werkelt. Bin also sehr gespannt was Noel da auf die Beine stellen wird. 

Glückwunsch also zum Knolly, vielleicht sieht man sich mal..


----------



## Knolo (17. Dezember 2016)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Das Warden ist ein ganz feines Bike (durfte ich am Lake Tahoe für nen Tag probefahren):
> 
> Leider kommt für mich kein 27,5" Bike in Frage, aber man munkelt dass Knolly derzeit an nem 29" werkelt. Bin also sehr gespannt was Noel da auf die Beine stellen wird.
> 
> Glückwunsch also zum Knolly, vielleicht sieht man sich mal..



Sehr schönes Bild, genau das wird's, matt schwarz mit dem Neonschriftzug .
Wenn ich's zusammenzimmert habe, können wir sehr gerne mal ne Runde fahren !!


----------



## Chris_85 (18. Dezember 2016)

Knolo schrieb:


> Unabhängig von dem Vorfall letzte Woche hab ich schon seit knapp einem Jahr ein Auge auf die Knolly Bikes geworfen, wusste aber nie sowirklich gut darüber bescheid, da es etwas schwer ist hier in Deutschland mal eins aufzutreiben. Also viel in den Amerikanischen Foren gestöbert und nun letztendlich ein Warden Frame mit Fox Float X2 geordert.
> Bestellt isses, jetzt heißt es nur noch warten, aber ich glaube bei einem Paket aus Kanada dauert das noch ein bisschen bis es beim Händler ist.
> 
> Was hast du für eine grüne Rakete?
> Von benötigten Teilen her bin ich erst mal gut versorgt, aber ich meld mich wenn ich noch was brauchen sollte, danke.



Probefahren hättest du die Knollys in Wiesbaden bei Tri-Cycles (https://www.tri-cycles.de/). Und alleine in der Region Karlsruhe fallen mir 3 Händler ein, bei denen du Knollys ordern kannst, ohne das noch Zollgebühren und der ganze Gedöns anfallen.
www.MikeGee-CustomCycles.de
www.komking.de
http://www.misterbike.com/


----------



## Sloop (18. Dezember 2016)

Chris_85 schrieb:


> Probefahren hättest du die Knollys in Wiesbaden bei Tri-Cycles (https://www.tri-cycles.de/). Und alleine in der Region Karlsruhe fallen mir 3 Händler ein, bei denen du Knollys ordern kannst, ohne das noch Zollgebühren und der ganze Gedöns anfallen.
> www.MikeGee-CustomCycles.de
> www.komking.de
> http://www.misterbike.com/



Da mag vllt. der Zoll weg fallen, interessieren würde mich trotzdem, wo er den Rahmen in den USA bestellt hat. Bestelle auch einiges in China. Dauert zwar länger aber kostet in der Regel gerade einmal 1/3 vom Preis in Deutschland. Dauert zwar länger aber so eilig hab ich es in der Regel nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knolo (18. Dezember 2016)

Ohh bevor ich hier Verwirrung Stifte: 
Ich hab dann bei den Jungs von Tricycles angefragt, die hatten allerdings keinen blauen M Rahmen mit Fox Float X2 auf Lager, also haben sie ihn bei Knolly geordert, leider war nur noch 1x blaues Exemplar in M in Kanada auf Lager welches leider einen Lackierfehler hat und sie es damit nicht zum Verkauf angeboten haben. Da die blaue Warden Version auch noch eine limitierte Auflage ist, gibt es keinen Nachschub mehr und somit keines für mich .

Jetzt wird er halt schwarz/ Neongelb.

Am Anfang habe ich mir auch überlegt in direkt bei einem Händler aus B.C. zu ordern, währe auch wenn ich es noch richtig im Kopf habe 600 Euro günstiger gewesen, hab dann aber letztendlich doch die Finger davon gelassen...


----------



## NaitsirhC (21. Dezember 2016)

Hi,
ich hätte Lust am 27.12. eine Jahresabschlusstour zu machen im Schwarzwald oder Pfalz, bspw. Teufelsmühle, Badener Höhe oder 7 Burgen Weg, bin auch offen für neues.
Hat jemand Interesse? Gleichzeitig die erste Möglichkeit nach den Feiertagen das Weihnachtsessen abzustrampeln 

Grüße
NaitsirhC


----------



## Sloop (21. Dezember 2016)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hätte Lust am 27.12. eine Jahresabschlusstour zu machen im Schwarzwald oder Pfalz, bspw. Teufelsmühle, Badener Höhe oder 7 Burgen Weg, bin auch offen für neues.
> Hat jemand Interesse? Gleichzeitig die erste Möglichkeit nach den Feiertagen das Weihnachtsessen abzustrampeln
> 
> ...


Hört sich gut an. Muss aber erst mal gucken was morgen der Arzt sagt da ich erst vor kurzem am Schienenbein genäht wurde.


----------



## /dev/random (22. Dezember 2016)

@NaitsirhC Ich verweise mal dezent auf diesen Thread.


----------



## Sloop (23. Dezember 2016)

/dev/random schrieb:


> @NaitsirhC Ich verweise mal dezent auf diesen Thread.


Was soll das sein?


----------



## NaitsirhC (23. Dezember 2016)

/dev/random schrieb:


> @NaitsirhC Ich verweise mal dezent auf diesen Thread.



Ja, hatte ich auch schon gesehen bzw. von gehört. Allerdings war der 27.12. nicht als Terminvorschlag geführt, wollte nicht dazwischen grätschen 

@Sloop OK, dann schauen wir mal.

Frohe Weihnachten...


----------



## Rasender Robert (26. Dezember 2016)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hätte Lust am 27.12. eine Jahresabschlusstour zu machen im Schwarzwald oder Pfalz, bspw. Teufelsmühle, Badener Höhe oder 7 Burgen Weg, bin auch offen für neues.
> Hat jemand Interesse? Gleichzeitig die erste Möglichkeit nach den Feiertagen das Weihnachtsessen abzustrampeln
> 
> ...



Ich habe vor, morgen eine Tour von Bühl aus zur Hornisgrinde und nach Lauf zu fahren. Den Schlossbergtrail nach Sasbach müsste man zwar wegen der Wintersperrung weglassen, aber es gibt ja auch noch andere schöne Wege dort. Insgesamt wären das ungefähr 1500hm. Ich würde mit dem Zug nach Bühl fahren, am besten 09:09 ab KA Hbf.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Dezember 2016)

Es gibt keine Wintersperrung mehr. Zu nur bei Schnee soweit ich weiss.


----------



## Rasender Robert (26. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe in Erinnerung, dass das so an der Tafel am Traileinstieg steht. Falls sich das geändert haben sollte, dann ist das umso besser. Schnee liegt nämlich bestimmt noch keiner auf dem Trail.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Dezember 2016)

Hach. Die Leute ohne FB. 

https://www.facebook.com/permalink....95817567&id=1401085983545195&substory_index=0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sloop (26. Dezember 2016)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Ja, hatte ich auch schon gesehen bzw. von gehört. Allerdings war der 27.12. nicht als Terminvorschlag geführt, wollte nicht dazwischen grätschen
> 
> @Sloop OK, dann schauen wir mal.
> 
> Frohe Weihnachten...


Danke. Dir nachträglich auch. Hab heute mal getestet und läuft alles wie vor dem nähen. Solang du nicht an den SMDH gehen willst bin ich dabei.


----------



## Thebike69 (26. Dezember 2016)

Hat jemand am 28ten Lust und Zeit in der Pfalz zu Biken? Abfahrt so gegen 11:00 Uhr???
Gruß 
Mike


----------



## NaitsirhC (26. Dezember 2016)

Rasender Robert schrieb:


> Ich habe vor, morgen eine Tour von Bühl aus zur Hornisgrinde und nach Lauf zu fahren. Den Schlossbergtrail nach Sasbach müsste man zwar wegen der Wintersperrung weglassen, aber es gibt ja auch noch andere schöne Wege dort. Insgesamt wären das ungefähr 1500hm. Ich würde mit dem Zug nach Bühl fahren, am besten 09:09 ab KA Hbf.


Hi, klingt gut, ich wäre dabei. Da ich mit Auto fahre, werd ich direkt zum Bahnhof in Bühl kommen, allerdings muss ich vorher noch etwas erledigen, so dass ich erst gegen 09:45 da bin (dein Zug kommt um 36 an, hab ich gesehen...).

Grüße NaitsirhC

@Sloop Bist du auch dabei oder ist es noch zu viel für dein Bein?


----------



## Rasender Robert (26. Dezember 2016)

Wir können auch eine Stunde später starten, also 10:09 ab KA Hbf und 10:36 in Bühl. Das sollte zeitlich immer noch gut passen. 

Ich schreibe dir noch eine PN mit meiner Handynummer, falls etwas dazwischenkommen sollte.


----------



## NaitsirhC (26. Dezember 2016)

Danke für das Angebot, aber 09:45 finde ich gut, also kein Problem.
Ok, ich dir meine auch. 

Bis dann


----------



## Sloop (26. Dezember 2016)

Wie viel km habt ihr denn vor? Würde wenn dann auch nach Bühl mim Auto kommen.


----------



## Rasender Robert (26. Dezember 2016)

Ok, dann machen wir 09:45 am Bahnhof in Bühl. Ich warte dann an dem Parkplatz auf der Seite vom Bahnhof, auf der auch die Bushaltestellen sind (zur Stadt hin). 

Die Runde hat laut meiner Strava Aufzeichnung vom letzten Mal 45km und 1550hm.


----------



## Thebike69 (26. Dezember 2016)

Ich muß Arbeit 
Euch viel Spaß und schönes Wetter


----------



## Sloop (26. Dezember 2016)

Denk für meine Beine sollte das schon klappen. Würde aber vorschlagen das wir uns auf der anderen Seite vom Bahnhof treffen, da es dort auch zum parken praktischer ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (26. Dezember 2016)

Super.
Stadtseite müsste aber besser passen, da wir eh in diese Richtung wollen?

Bis morgen


----------



## Rasender Robert (26. Dezember 2016)

Auf der stadtabgewandten Seite ist mehr Platz zum Parken, da hat @Sloop recht. Ich schlage vor, wir treffen uns um 09:45 dort auf dem Parkplatz. 

Bis morgen!


----------



## NaitsirhC (26. Dezember 2016)

Alles klar...


----------



## AsorA (20. Januar 2017)

Fährt jemand morgen wo man sich anschließen könnte? Es wird sonnig. : )
Wollte vielleicht so gegen 12 Uhr Samstags fahren.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. Februar 2017)

So, lange nicht mehr unterwegs gewesen.

9:06 ab KA Hbf und dann nach Neustadt. 

Weinbiet. Forsthaus Benjental. Weinbiet. Wolfsburg. Und das wars. Ausser alle sind dann noch fit für einmal Hohe Loog.

Ein Platz ist noch auf dem Zugticket frei. Aktuell sind wir vier. 

Wer mag?

Start in Neustadt Hbf wäre 9:50, falls sich jemand anschließen mag.


----------



## Thebike69 (11. Februar 2017)

War Heute auf der Hohe Loog


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. März 2017)

Hoi,

es ist Frühling. Ich mag morgen in die Pfalz.

Zug: Maikammer, Kalmit, Loog, Weinbiet, Wolfsburg, Retour.

Hat jemand Lust?


----------



## Thebike69 (11. März 2017)

War Freitag & Heute da. Denn Sonntag lasse ich denn Wanderer und Familien


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. März 2017)

Schön für dich. Meine Zeit lässt mir nur das zu.

Ich steig um 9:34 in KA in den Zug, also falls noch jemand mag.


----------



## Thebike69 (11. März 2017)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Schön für dich. Meine Zeit lässt mir nur das zu.
> 
> Ich steig um 9:34 in KA in den Zug, also falls noch jemand mag.



Danke!
Leider schade. 
Viel Spaß morgen!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. März 2017)

Servus,

ich habe vor, heute Abend (vor dem Regenwochenende) noch mal auf's Rad zu steigen. Zweimal SMDH von der WWB aus. Start irgendwann gegen 17:00, d.h. mit Lampe für den Schluss.

Mag jemand mit? Genauen Starttermin hab ich noch nicht.


----------



## Trailtranssued (24. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

nach Finale Ligure haben wir noch frei Plätze ;-)
Start am 07.04 nach Finale (14 Uhr Busbahnhof KA) zurück nach GER am 16.04 um 12 Uhr 

Bei Interesse PN


----------



## NaaNe (5. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich (30) bin auf der Suche nach einer Anschlussmöglichkeit für die Eine onder Andere (un-)gemütliche Runde. Ich kenne mich in Karlsruhe und Umgebung leider weniger gut aus, was einen Guide sehr interessant machenen würde.

Bei Interesse auch gerne per PN


----------



## Keepiru (7. Mai 2017)

Geht jemand am Dienstag eine Feierabendrunde fahren?
Ich bin die Woche beruflich in der Ecke und würde gern ne Runde drehen.... vorzugsweise nicht alleine.


----------



## henrietta (29. Mai 2017)

Hallihallo,

Fahrer/Mitfahrt nach Finale gesucht! Jemand zufällig nächste Woche Lust auf Meer? 

Ich suche einen Fahrer von KA nach Finale - oder eine Mitfahrgelegenheit, ca. 3.6.-10.6. 
Auto kann gestellt werden: Kann´s nur selber nicht fahren 

Gruß, Henrietta


----------



## Thebike69 (29. Mai 2017)

henrietta schrieb:


> Hallihallo,
> 
> Fahrer/Mitfahrt nach Finale gesucht! Jemand zufällig nächste Woche Lust auf Meer?
> 
> ...



Warst du nicht schon im Januar dort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## henrietta (29. Mai 2017)

Nee. Da ging ich noch auf Krücken [emoji41]


----------



## liquidnight (29. Mai 2017)

henrietta schrieb:


> Jemand zufällig nächste Woche Lust auf Meer?


Meer gibt's erst am ersten Juli 






google: westalpentour 2017


----------



## Thebike69 (30. Mai 2017)

henrietta schrieb:


> Nee. Da ging ich noch auf Krücken [emoji41]



Ui, dann mal gute Besserung und viel Glück beim Mitfahrer suchen.


----------



## henrietta (30. Mai 2017)

Nu, dankeschön! Vermutlich muss ich die nächste Woche mit dem Wattkopf vorliebnehmen... Oder ich vergolde mir einen Ein-Personen-Shuttle  Aber da könnt´ich auch glatt das Auto für kaufen.

Wenn ich es denn fahren könnte


----------



## Thebike69 (31. Mai 2017)

henrietta schrieb:


> Nu, dankeschön! Vermutlich muss ich die nächste Woche mit dem Wattkopf vorliebnehmen... Oder ich vergolde mir einen Ein-Personen-Shuttle  Aber da könnt´ich auch glatt das Auto für kaufen.
> 
> Wenn ich es denn fahren könnte



Fahre am Freitag 14 Tage in Bike-Kletter und Wanderurlaub. Ansonsten hätte ich dich gerne das ein oder andere mal mit in die Pfalz genommen.


----------



## henrietta (31. Mai 2017)

Na, danke! Da wünsch´ich frohen Urlaub und tippe: hoffentlich gibt´s die wunderschöne Pfalz nach den 14 Tagen auch noch  Gott erhalt´s...


----------



## LittleBoomer (31. Mai 2017)

Na da schau her - ganz Fremde.
ich fahr zwar nicht nach Finale, aber immernoch MTB. Also wenn Du mal wieder Lust verspürst.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. Juni 2017)

Heute wollte ich ab 19:00 zwei-(drei-)mal den SMDH ab WWB fahren. Mag jemand mit?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. Juni 2017)

Hi. Ich hab ab dem 21.6 den Juni Urlaub. Hat jemand Lust auf nen Urlaub? Gerne auch nur ab dort über das erste Wochenende oder ein wenig länger.

Nach Sölden wollte ich mal. Bin aber offen und flexibel. Ist ja auch wetteranhängig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (6. Juni 2017)

Gute Besserung...!


_POL-KA: (KA)Ettlingen - 33-Jähriger Mountainbiker auf Downhill-Strecke schwer verletzt
06.06.2017 – 11:58_

_Ettlingen (ots)_ - Verletzungen im Kopf- und Oberkörperbereich trug am Montagnachmittag ein 33 Jahre alter Mountainbiker bei einem Sturz auf der Downhill-Strecke unterhalb des zwischen Ettlingen und Grünwettersbach gelegenen Wildschweingeheges davon. Nach polizeilichen Feststellungen verlor der Zweiradfahrer gegen 13.25 Uhr auf einem rutschigen Holzbahnabschnitt der Abfahrt die Kontrolle über sein Rad und flog in der Folge über mehrere Meter hinweg gegen einen steinigen Erdhügel. Der Verletzte wurde unter Einsatz einer Rettungshubschrauberbesatzung erstversorgt und kam anschließend per Rettungswagen zur stationären Behandlung in ein Karlsruher Krankenhaus.


----------



## Rattfahra (6. Juni 2017)

Ich war schon ne Weile nicht mehr bei den Strommasten. Ich bin letztes Jahr auch mal auf dem Northshore weggerutscht. Ist da Hasendraht drauf? Mir denkt das garnicht mehr


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. Juni 2017)

Als ich das letzte mal letzte Woche dort war, war der Hasendraht wunderbar (bis ca. 20 cm zum Rand) und ohne Löcher drauf.


----------



## GhostKA (6. Juni 2017)

Zumindest im relevanten Bereich auf jeden Fall, ich habe im Brandnertal mal schlechte Erfahrungen bei Nässe und diesem "Anti-Rutsch-Lack" gemacht und glaube gedacht zu haben, dass das am SMDH besser gelöst ist!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. Juni 2017)

Es hört sich ja so an, als ob der arme Mann am Ende des Holz in Richtung Loch der Bowl "abgestürzt ist". Da geht es eigentlich nur gerade aus. Aber egal, alles Spekulation, vllt. gibt es irgendwann mal einen Bericht.


----------



## Luneec (6. Juni 2017)

Also am holz lag es ganz sicher nicht ich bin kurz vor den Jungs runtergefahren und da war alles trocken und man hatte ausreichend grip. Wenn ich seine kollegen richtig verstanden habe hat er schon vor dem northshore probleme gehabt. wie und wo er dann tatsächlich gestürtzt ist weis ich nicht. 

Der Northshore ist in einem einwandfreien Zustand und insbesondere in der Kurve ganzflächig mit engmaschigem Hasendraht bespannt, die letzte inspektion war erst vor wenigen Tagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -markus- (7. Juni 2017)

Also ich bin wenige Minuten danach runter (Polizei und Krankenwagen kamen mir kurz vorm SMDH-Start entgegen). An Strecke und Northshore ist mir nichts aufgefallen, alles iO.


----------



## Rattfahra (7. Juni 2017)

Auf Ka-News wurde die Polizeimeldung auch übernommen. http://www.ka-news.de/region/ettlin...ainbiker-verletzt-sich-schwer;art6012,2069413
Allerdings ist Kommentarfunktion deaktiviert. Auf Facebook bei ka-news kann man allerdings kommentieren. Und da steht auch schon allerhand Mist


----------



## Stricherjunge (7. Juni 2017)

Wo ist der Hubschrauber eigentlich gelandet? Direkt an der Unfallstelle oder generell an der Strecke geht ja nicht wegen dem Hang und den Stromleitungen.


----------



## Turtel83 (7. Juni 2017)

Ich würde sagen Egal,wie u wo was!
Ich hoffe er kannst bald wieder auf bike steigen!!
 
Und wünsche gute Besserung!!


----------



## DodoLafitte (8. Juni 2017)

Kommenden SA (10.6.) will ich mal wieder im Pfälzer Wald radeln. Start entweder Ortsausgang Maikammer oder Neustadt Schwimmbad. Genaueres steht noch nicht fest, ist alles noch verhandelbar. Ab KA-Europahalle oder KA-Hbf könnte ich eine(n) Mitfahrer(in) zuladen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. Juni 2017)

Schade, bin da in Urlaub. Viel Spaß.


----------



## DodoLafitte (8. Juni 2017)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Schade, bin da in Urlaub. Viel Spaß.


 
Dir auch!


----------



## -markus- (9. Juni 2017)

Hallo, ich würde morgen gern mal alles rund um den Wattkopf fahren wollen... Smdh, Krasser, Bismarcktreppen usw. Entweder gleich früh gegen 9 oder um 13 uhr rum. 2-3h. Irgendwer Interesse mitzufahren?


----------



## Noah189 (13. Juni 2017)

Hallo erstmal... ich bin morgen wieder auf Rädern, da das Bike neue Buchsen bekommen hat. Ich würde so gegen 17 Uhr biken gehen und würde mich sehr gerne auf Begleitung einstellen. Geplant ist erstmal nur SM-DH, würde mich aber auch auf mehr einlassen. Ob männlicher oder weibliche Fahrer/-in ist mir egal, würde mich einfach auf Unterstützung aller Art freuen. Ich werde mindestens 3 Stunden fahren, wenn nichts schlimmes in den Weg kommen.
Ride on!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (29. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

Ich hab noch einen Tag Urlaub und wollte morgen in die Pfalz. Das Wetter hat ja wohl mal ein Einsehen.
Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linnsche (5. Juli 2017)

HUHUU

Spontan wer lusz auf smdh heut abend gegen 1830?


----------



## Noah_Bengaly (5. Juli 2017)

Hey,
Ja ich würde mit fahren! Wäre auch so gegen 18:30 unten am Trailboden. Bis nacher!


----------



## linnsche (5. Juli 2017)

Noah_Bengaly schrieb:


> Hey,
> Ja ich würde mit fahren! Wäre auch so gegen 18:30 unten am Trailboden. Bis nacher!


Oki bis dann. Bin der lahmarsch mit dem Hardtail


----------



## Noah_Bengaly (5. Juli 2017)

Bist du auf dem weg oder kommst du gar nicht mehr?


----------



## linnsche (5. Juli 2017)

Noah_Bengaly schrieb:


> Bist du auf dem weg oder kommst du gar nicht mehr?





Noah_Bengaly schrieb:


> Bist du auf dem weg oder kommst du gar nicht mehr?


Tut mir sooo leid aber mein Babymädchen hat plötzlich nur gekotzt auf mich und sich und ea war hier Alarm daher hab ich es völlig verpeilt abzusagen :-( Mensch ist mir das unangenehm :-(


----------



## Noah_Bengaly (9. Juli 2017)

Ach ist schon in Ordnung sag einfach das nächste mal Bescheid, wenn du radeln gehst... würde dann wieder dabei sein .


----------



## Rattfahra (12. Juli 2017)

Moin moin zusammen 
Ich würde auch mal gerne zum SMDH mitkommen. Bin schon häufig die Strommasten gefahren jedoch meist eher schlecht als recht. Würde mich freuen wenn mich dort mal jemand mitziehen kann. Fahre erst seit einem guten Jahr Bike allerdings doch schon vieles gelernt. Seit einem Monat auch Besitzer eines Canyon Senders 
Wäre super wenn man sich dort mal treffen könnte und zusammen hochschieben oder fahren könnte.
Grüße aus Malsch


----------



## linnsche (12. Juli 2017)

Noah_Bengaly schrieb:


> Ach ist schon in Ordnung sag einfach das nächste mal Bescheid, wenn du radeln gehst... würde dann wieder dabei sein .



Huhu gerne.im mom leider nohc nicht da ich erst ne fette sommergrippe hatte und als nachwirkung ne dicke erkältung  aber näüchste woche gerne


----------



## Sash1985 (13. Juli 2017)

Rattfahra schrieb:


> Moin moin zusammen
> Ich würde auch mal gerne zum SMDH mitkommen. Bin schon häufig die Strommasten gefahren jedoch meist eher schlecht als recht. Würde mich freuen wenn mich dort mal jemand mitziehen kann. Fahre erst seit einem guten Jahr Bike allerdings doch schon vieles gelernt. Seit einem Monat auch Besitzer eines Canyon Senders
> Wäre super wenn man sich dort mal treffen könnte und zusammen hochschieben oder fahren könnte.
> Grüße aus Malsch



Bin 31 aus liho -habe mir mein erstes mtb fully gekauft Focus Jam Ltd.
Erfahrung habe ich noch nicht wirklich aber kann ja werden  bin gerne mal dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rattfahra (13. Juli 2017)

Sash1985 schrieb:


> Bin 31 aus liho -habe mir mein erstes mtb fully gekauft Focus Jam Ltd.
> Erfahrung habe ich noch nicht wirklich aber kann ja werden  bin gerne mal dabei


Können uns gerne mal am Hedwigshof treffen und die Strommasten 1-2 mal fahren. Unter der Woche fast immer ab 18.00 Zeit. Diesen Samstag allerdings in Sasbachwalden aufm Schwarzwaldtrail. Falls du Interesse hast da mitzukommen kannst dich auch melden. Auto bei uns ist allerdings voll bzw es passen nur 2 Räder aufn Träger.


----------



## Sash1985 (13. Juli 2017)

Rattfahra schrieb:


> Können uns gerne mal am Hedwigshof treffen und die Strommasten 1-2 mal fahren. Unter der Woche fast immer ab 18.00 Zeit. Diesen Samstag allerdings in Sasbachwalden aufm Schwarzwaldtrail. Falls du Interesse hast da mitzukommen kannst dich auch melden. Auto bei uns ist allerdings voll bzw es passen nur 2 Räder aufn Träger.


Klingt gut danke.
Diesen Sa kann ich jedoch sowieso nicht.
Bei mir sind glaube sowieso erstmal paar Basics dran


----------



## BenBuster (31. Juli 2017)

Hallo
Mein Kumpel aus NRW kommt vorbei. Wir wollen an 1 Tag ca. 50 km und bis zu 1.200 hm fahren. Hier in der Nähe liegt die Schwanner Warte. Möglich ist auch eine Anfahrt mit dem Pkw zB Richtung Pfalz oder FR. Wir (bzw. ich) können max. S2 fahren. Da ich relativ neu bin in der Gegend, wäre ich dankbar für einen Tipp, welche Gegend wir zur Spassoptimierung wählen sollten.


----------



## Chris_85 (31. Juli 2017)

BenBuster schrieb:


> Hallo
> Mein Kumpel aus NRW kommt vorbei. Wir wollen an 1 Tag ca. 50 km und bis zu 1.200 hm fahren. Hier in der Nähe liegt die Schwanner Warte. Möglich ist auch eine Anfahrt mit dem Pkw zB Richtung Pfalz oder FR. Wir (bzw. ich) können max. S2 fahren. Da ich relativ neu bin in der Gegend, wäre ich dankbar für einen Tipp, welche Gegend wir zur Spassoptimierung wählen sollten.



So als Tipp, schaut euch mal die Strecken im Pfälzerwald an: http://www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de/mtb-park-pfaelzerwald/


----------



## Rattfahra (31. Juli 2017)

Bericht heute in der BNN übers geplante Trailcenter Albtal 
https://bnn.de/lokales/bruchsal/downhill-durchs-albtal


----------



## Noah_Bengaly (4. August 2017)

Wäre heute noch einer/ eine bereit 1-2 Abfahrten SMDH mit zu fahren? Ich bin so gegen 18 Uhr dort (am Trailboden bei der Holzbank). Würde mich über jegliche begleitung feuen!
Ride On


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /dev/random (4. August 2017)

Ich bin um den Dreh rum auch dort in der Gegend zu finden. Wenn dir jemand auf 'nem violetten Hardtail über'n Weg fährt, sag Hallo!


----------



## Noah_Bengaly (4. August 2017)

Falls ich dich übersehen sollte, du mich aber nicht, ruf einfach einem roten Rocky Mountain Fahrer hinterher!


----------



## /dev/random (5. August 2017)

Vielleicht etwas spät, aber ich frag trotzdem: Fährt morgen jemand in der Pfalz oder im (Nord-)Schwarzwald?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. August 2017)

Hey Phillip, ich war heute. Schade morgen hab ich ein Frühstücksdate. Das wär dann erst 13:00 zum losfahren und das wär mir dann auch Abends zu spät. Falls du In KA was treibst, melde dich


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde am Samstag 9:34 in den Zug nach Maikammer steigen, von KA Hbf aus.

Es wird wohl Kalmit, Loog, Weinbiet und dann entweder von Neustadt zurück oder aber nochmals über das Weinbiet zurück nach Maikammer. Also der "Klassiker".

Ca. 700 bis 1200 hm und irgendwas zwischen 30 und 40 km (alles geschätzt).

Keine Hetze, da in Gruppe (naja, aktuell zu zweit).

Hoch Straße und gemütlicher Trail. Runter Trail, teilweise recht technisch, aber die paar Meter kann dann auch jeder schieben.

Wer mag noch mit?


----------



## henrietta (18. August 2017)

Keiner mag mit  Schade eigentlich, habe gestern mein Essen (und das des Tischnachbarn) aufgegessen: wird keinen Regen geben


----------



## Sash1985 (18. August 2017)

henrietta schrieb:


> Keiner mag mit  Schade eigentlich, habe gestern mein Essen (und das des Tischnachbarn) aufgegessen: wird keinen Regen geben



Ich bin ehrlich gesagt am rätseln.bin aber eher Neuling aufm bike und weiß noch nicht obs bike ins Auto passt


----------



## trail_desire (18. August 2017)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich werde am Samstag 9:34 in den Zug nach Maikammer steigen, von KA Hbf aus.
> 
> ...



Wir starten evtl. vom Parkplatz kurz nach Maikammer rechts an der Kalmitstrasse.....wann kommst du da ungefähr vorbei?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. August 2017)

Sash1985 schrieb:


> Ich bin ehrlich gesagt am rätseln.bin aber eher Neuling aufm bike und weiß noch nicht obs bike ins Auto passt


???
"ich werde am Samstag 9:34 in den Zug nach Maikammer steigen, von KA Hbf aus."
Auto?

Voraussetzung. SMDH auf der Standardlinie herunter fahren können ohne sich lang zu machen. Und sonst halt genug körperliche Fittness um bei moderat langsamem Tempo in einem Tag die oben genannten Höhen- und Streckenmeter hinbekommen.

Kurzzusammenfassung: Aktuell sind es mit mir wohl vier Leute. Treff wäre 9:20 unter der Anzeigentafel Haupthalle Hbf KA. Ich besorge das 5er Ticket. Sollten es mehr als 5 werden splitten wir die Kosten.

Mitzunehmen: Alles was ihr für einen Tag auf dem Rad braucht. Helm Pflicht. Protektoren wie immer sinnvoll. Rest: Euer Ding. Es gibt Hütten, aber wenn die Randvoll sind hat sich ein mitgebrachtes Vesper bewährt.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. August 2017)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Wir starten evtl. vom Parkplatz kurz nach Maikammer rechts an der Kalmitstrasse.....wann kommst du da ungefähr vorbei?


Der Zug kommt um 10:37 in Maikammer an. D.h. ca. 10-20 min später, also wäre ein Treff um 10:50 bis 11:00 am Parkplatz.

Du meinst den hier?
https://goo.gl/maps/YyKFbB4W7iQ2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (18. August 2017)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Der Zug kommt um 10:37 in Maikammer an. D.h. ca. 10-20 min später, also wäre ein Treff um 10:50 bis 11:00 am Parkplatz.
> 
> Du meinst den hier?
> https://goo.gl/maps/YyKFbB4W7iQ2


genau....   Zugfahren ist  für uns zu teuer.....Dienstwagen ist billiger  Wir schauen mal, eigentlich wollten wir Bernstein, aber der läuft ja nicht weg....


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. August 2017)

Ich brauche dann halt morgen früh sinnvoll (meinetwegen hier im Thread, nicht als PN, das kriege ich nicht direkt mit) Bescheid. Zwar fahren wir auf jeden Fall an dem Parkplatz durch, aber solltet Ihr euch verspäten würden wir sonst nicht warten.


----------



## trail_desire (18. August 2017)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ich brauche dann halt morgen früh sinnvoll (meinetwegen hier im Thread, nicht als PN, das kriege ich nicht direkt mit) Bescheid. Zwar fahren wir auf jeden Fall an dem Parkplatz durch, aber solltet Ihr euch verspäten würden wir sonst nicht warten.


Passt.....klar, wenn wir nicht rechtzeitig da sind müsst ihr nicht warten. In der Regel sind wir 2 dann aber startklar. Und wenn nicht, verfahren werden wir uns alleine nicht in der Palz.....
Wer ist noch mit?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. August 2017)

Hernrietta und wohl zwei weitere hier aus dem Forum und Marcus.


----------



## shield (18. August 2017)

@Prof. Dr. YoMan
darf man denn wissen was angefahren wird? würde davon abhängig machen ob ich mich spontan anschließe.

grüße


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. August 2017)

Also gut, Langfassung:

Der Klassiker ist folgendes:
Maikammer, Kalmit, Loog, Speierheld, Nollenkopf, Zigeunerfelsen, Gemüsehändler.
Weinbiet (entweder über die Seite der Wolfsburg (neue Variante) oder vorne rum über den Sportplatz oberhalb Neustadt (wie wohl jeder fährt))
Weinbiet runter Richtung Neustadt und dann noch bevor man unten ist den kleinen Gegenanstieg (vllt. 30 hm) hoch um Richtung Wolfsburg abzufahren. Runter bis zur Bahnlinie.

Das wäre der Basisplan. Wenn dann noch Power in den Beinen:
Hoch auf die Loog über Kaltenbrunnertral und den Schotter und wieder runter nach Maikammer über das Klausental.
Andere Möglichkeit ab Weinbiet oben hinten runter zum Forsthaus und hoch auf den Stabenberg und von dort aus dann runter und unten rum zurück nach Neustadt (da es sonst sicher zu viel wird).

Ich bin für alles offen, solange am Ende dann niemand auf dem Zahnfleisch kriecht und alle Spaß haben. 
Das hat vor 2-3 Jahren echt oft mit Gruppen bis 10 Mann geklappt, keine Ahnung wieso das eingeschlafen ist.

Und dann gibt es noch Kaisergarten, gelbes Kreuz, Wolkenbruchweg, Lampertkreuz, ..., aber nicht morgen.


----------



## henrietta (18. August 2017)

...und früher ging das ohne Nachfragen... Früher war halt einfach alles besser 

Jungs, ich hab´die Schokolade dabei, wir gehen raus, die Sonne scheint, und der Rest ist egal


----------



## Thebike69 (18. August 2017)

Ich starte morgen um 9:00 Uhr in 76185 nach Königsbach


----------



## skask (18. August 2017)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Ich starte morgen um 9:00 Uhr in 76185 nach Königsbach


Ist was bei cyclesport?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (18. August 2017)

skask schrieb:


> Ist was bei cyclesport?


Nicht in Remchingen, Königsbach an der Weinstraße;-)!


----------



## skask (18. August 2017)

Achso, andere Richtung. Hatte mich schon gewundert. Viel Spaß und Sonnenschein!


----------



## LittleBoomer (18. August 2017)

Bin morgen ebenfalls in der Pfalz. Aber Abfahrt 11:00 ist mir zwei-drei Stunden zu spät. Vielleicht sieht man sich unterwegs...


----------



## NaaNe (18. August 2017)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> ich werde am Samstag 9:34 in den Zug nach Maikammer steigen, von KA Hbf aus.


Wann und wo wärst du am Hbf zu finden ?


----------



## LittleBoomer (18. August 2017)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> ???
> "ich werde am Samstag 9:34 in den Zug nach Maikammer steigen, von KA Hbf aus."
> Auto?
> 
> Kurzzusammenfassung: Aktuell sind es mit mir wohl vier Leute. Treff wäre 9:20 unter der Anzeigentafel Haupthalle Hbf KA. Ich besorge das 5er Ticket. Sollten es mehr als 5 werden splitten wir die Kosten.



Hat er hier geschrieben. Die Anzeigetafel ist die die Du siehts, wenn Du durch den Hpt-Eingang rein kommst.


----------



## Thebike69 (18. August 2017)

skask schrieb:


> Achso, andere Richtung. Hatte mich schon gewundert. Viel Spaß und Sonnenschein!


Danke, möchtest mitfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skask (18. August 2017)

Würde ich gerne, kann aber vermutlich nicht. Wie viele km und hm hast du geplant?


----------



## Thebike69 (18. August 2017)

skask schrieb:


> Würde ich gerne, kann aber vermutlich nicht. Wie viele km und hm hast du geplant?


Ca.35-40 km und etwa 1000/1300hm


----------



## Radfahrer24 (18. August 2017)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich werde am Samstag 9:34 in den Zug nach Maikammer steigen, von KA Hbf aus.



Wollte schon lange mal mitfahren! Werde daher morgen auch um 9:20 am Hbf KA sein.

Grüße 
Stephan


----------



## skask (18. August 2017)

Puh, in meinem momentanen Trainingszustand brauche ich da aber mindestens 4 Stunden. Wenn's klappt melde ich mich per PN.


----------



## Thebike69 (18. August 2017)

Ich fahre mit dem Auto 1-3x die Woche in die Pfalz von meinem Arbeitsplatz in Wörth. Da könnte man sich in Wörth am Bahnhofs Parkhaus treffen zum weiter fahren.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. August 2017)

Feinfein, da kommen doch Einige mit, freue mich. 

9:20 spätestens unter der Tafel am Hbf. Ich ziehe schon mal ein passendes 5er Ticket. Wenn es mehr braucht ist ja noch Zeit. 

Wer meint auf den letzten Drücker kommen zu müssen ist im Zweifel der Depp und muss sich selber um ein Ticket kümmern.


----------



## Thebike69 (19. August 2017)

Ich bin schonmal unterwegs,
Vielleicht sehen wir uns irgendwo


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. August 2017)

Das war fein! Ein Dank an alle Mitfahrer für den feschen Tag.


----------



## Thebike69 (20. August 2017)

Da möchte ich mich anschließen, habe zwar keinen aus KA getroffen dafür aber viele Eingeborenen die mir neue Trails gezeigt haben 

Heute ist Bike Ruhetag 

Morgen treffen in Wörth am Bahnhofsparkhaus um 15:45 Uhr. Dann geht's Richtung Frankweiler 
Allen einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## trail_desire (20. August 2017)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Das war fein! Ein Dank an alle Mitfahrer für den feschen Tag.


Danke für`s Guiding.....wir hatten viiiiiiel Spass auf der Runde. Klasse Trails, tolle Truppe und top Streckenwahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Proxx (20. August 2017)

War heute zufällig auf dem Hornklammtrail. Ich war total überrascht, dass der Trail komplett fahrbar war, wie in den guten alten Zeiten.
Ich dachte immer der wäre auch komplett dicht gemacht worden, wie die Eisdiele usw.

Weiß jemand wieso er verschont wurde?

Habe mich echt gefreut. Nur SMDH wird auf Dauer ziemlich langweilig.


----------



## shield (20. August 2017)

Proxx schrieb:


> War heute zufällig auf dem Hornklammtrail. Ich war total überrascht, dass der Trail komplett fahrbar war, wie in den guten alten Zeiten.
> Ich dachte immer der wäre auch komplett dicht gemacht worden, wie die Eisdiele usw.
> 
> Weiß jemand wieso er verschont wurde?
> ...


hornklammtrail aka babylon wurde auch dicht gemacht. leider haben irgendwelche kiddos ihn wieder frei gemacht.
das stört den forst, die behörden und das bauteam des smdh.


----------



## Proxx (20. August 2017)

So richtig schlecht kann ich die Aktion leider nicht finden


----------



## shield (20. August 2017)

Proxx schrieb:


> So richtig schlecht kann ich die Aktion leider nicht finden


warum wundert mich das nicht.


----------



## NaaNe (20. August 2017)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Danke für`s Guiding.....wir hatten viiiiiiel Spass auf der Runde. Klasse Trails, tolle Truppe und top Streckenwahl.


Kann ich so unterschreiben. Top, top, top und top. Vielen Dank und sehr gerne wieder


----------



## trail_desire (20. August 2017)

Proxx schrieb:


> War heute zufällig auf dem Hornklammtrail. Ich war total überrascht, dass der Trail komplett fahrbar war, wie in den guten alten Zeiten.
> Ich dachte immer der wäre auch komplett dicht gemacht worden, wie die Eisdiele usw.
> 
> Weiß jemand wieso er verschont wurde?
> ...


----------



## trail_desire (20. August 2017)

Proxx schrieb:


> War heute zufällig auf dem Hornklammtrail. Ich war total überrascht, dass der Trail komplett fahrbar war, wie in den guten alten Zeiten.
> Ich dachte immer der wäre auch komplett dicht gemacht worden, wie die Eisdiele usw.
> 
> Weiß jemand wieso er verschont wurde?
> ...



Klasse , dass das jetzt auch wieder jeder weiss..... das muss man nicht unbedingt hier publik machen.


----------



## henrietta (21. August 2017)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Das war fein! Ein Dank an alle Mitfahrer für den feschen Tag.



JAHAAAAAAAAAA! Danke für´s Mitnehmen und Mitkommen allerseits  Oh, war das schön. Das war soooooo schön. Mein Rad und ich sind wieder unbesiegbar. 
Der Holger ist toll. Auch wenn er mich nicht heiraten wollte.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. August 2017)

henrietta schrieb:


> Der Holger ist toll. Auch wenn er mich nicht heiraten wollte.



Ein schöner Samstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niditrail (21. August 2017)

Hello in die Runde ... bin ab morgen im nördlichen Schwarzwald ... und würd mich in Bad Herrenalb quartieren ... hat jemand Tipps für eine Pension / Hotel - Strecken hab ich online einige gefunden ... werden schon Trails au dabei sein ... Danke für Euer Feedback und happy Trails .. Ralf


----------



## DodoLafitte (23. August 2017)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit dem Auto 1-3x die Woche in die Pfalz von meinem Arbeitsplatz in Wörth. Da könnte man sich in Wörth am Bahnhofs Parkhaus treffen zum weiter fahren.


 
Zufällig auch am Freitag (25.8.)? Dann könnte man ja mal wieder zusammen fahren. Letzten SA hab ich die Runde ja leider verpasst.


----------



## Thebike69 (23. August 2017)

DodoLafitte schrieb:


> Zufällig auch am Freitag (25.8.)? Dann könnte man ja mal wieder zusammen fahren. Letzten SA hab ich die Runde ja leider verpasst.



Heute fahre ich nach Frankweiler um 15:45 Uhr vom Bahnhofparkhaus Wörth


----------



## DodoLafitte (23. August 2017)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Heute fahre ich nach Frankweiler um 15:45 Uhr vom Bahnhofparkhaus Wörth


Schade, ich bin nur Freitag (und vorauss. Samstag) in der Pfalz unterwegs. Dann ein anderes Mal.


----------



## Thebike69 (23. August 2017)

DodoLafitte schrieb:


> Schade, ich bin nur Freitag (und vorauss. Samstag) in der Pfalz unterwegs. Dann ein anderes Mal.


Dann Samstag


----------



## Thebike69 (26. August 2017)

Werde gegen 11:00 Uhr Richtung Klausentalhütte starten. 1 Platz wäre noch frei, Treff irgendwo 76185.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scrumhalf (27. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auch aus Karlsruhe und habe seit einem knappen Jahr wieder ein Mtb.
Den SMDH habe ich schon gefunden, gibt es denn eine Übersicht von den anderen Trails in der Umgebung? Also wo der Einstieg und Ausstieg ist z.b.?

Danke für eure Hilfe und viele Grüße,
Nik


----------



## henrietta (2. September 2017)

Sonntag Pfalz! 
Start: 9.34 Zug nach Maikammer. 
Mädchentour zum Wiedereinstieg, moderates Tempo: Kalmit, Hohe Loog, Kaffeetrinken  Und vielleicht noch weiter, je nach Wetter und Kondition.
Mag jemand mit? Wir freuen uns über Begleitung. Grüßt, die Henrietta.


----------



## Thebike69 (2. September 2017)

henrietta schrieb:


> Sonntag Pfalz!
> Start: 9.34 Zug nach Maikammer.
> Mädchentour zum Wiedereinstieg, moderates Tempo: Kalmit, Hohe Loog, Kaffeetrinken  Und vielleicht noch weiter, je nach Wetter und Kondition.
> Mag jemand mit? Wir freuen uns über Begleitung. Grüßt, die Henrietta.



Servus, bin Heute schon auf einer Party in der Pfalz. Würde dann direkt an denn Treffpunkt (Parkplatz re. Maikammer 10:30Uhr) kommen?!?!


----------



## henrietta (2. September 2017)

Sehr gerne.  Viel Spaß beim Feiern! Auf die Zahl der Biere brauchst ja dann nicht aufpassen, wir fahren gemütlich


----------



## Thebike69 (3. September 2017)

Morgääään, dreh schonmal ne Runde. Konnte nicht mehr schlafen


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. September 2017)

Das Wetter ist nicht begeisternd, aber vllt. hat jemand Lust morgen auf eine Runde Pfalz? Einfach mal Piep machen.


----------



## Thebike69 (15. September 2017)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist nicht begeisternd, aber vllt. hat jemand Lust morgen auf eine Runde Pfalz? Einfach mal Piep machen.



Piep, bin in Finale.Suuuupa Weddar


----------



## Radfahrer24 (15. September 2017)

Hi Holger,
ich wäre dabei! Treffpunkt um 9:20 Uhr unter der Tafel am Hbf?
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. September 2017)

Ich bin morgen doch nicht am Start. Ich muss mal auschillen. Aber @traildesire fährt soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Radfahrer24 (15. September 2017)

Chillen würde mir vielleicht auch nicht schaden - war bis heute Mittag in den Dolomiten unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franticz (17. September 2017)

Waren hier heute 2 leute auf schwarzen cubes im albtal unterwegs und haben so nen idioten auf nem fatbike gesehen?


----------



## Radfahrer24 (22. September 2017)

Wochenende! Die Sonne lacht! Perfektes Bike-Wetter.
Hat noch jemand Bock auf eine Tour in der Pfalz?


----------



## Thebike69 (22. September 2017)

Starten Morgen ne Tour übernachten in der Pfalz und fahren Sonntag früh etwas mehr im Hinterland


----------



## Radfahrer24 (22. September 2017)

Klingt gut! Aber ich habe am WE leider nur Zeit für einen Radl-Tag. Euch aber viel Spaß!


----------



## Tios (4. November 2017)

Kann es sein, dass der SMDH an manchen Stellen schwieriger geworden ist aufgrund von Erosion? Vor paar Monaten fand ich den noch einfacher zu fahren. Vllt. liest hier ja einer vom Bauteam mit. Find den als Sonntagsfahrer an manchen Stellen schon gefährlich. Mit meinem Fully und 140 mm gehts gerade noch, aber mit meinem Hardtail mit 100 mm Federweg fahr ich da nicht mehr runter. Ist ein wenig blöd für Sonntagsfahrer, wenn man nur noch SMDH fahren kann und alles andere nicht mehr toleriert wird. 
Sasbachwalden find ich da besser, weil der eher für alle geeignet ist.
Aber vllt. liegts ja auch nur an mir^^


----------



## shield (4. November 2017)

Tios schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass der SMDH an manchen Stellen schwieriger geworden ist aufgrund von Erosion? Vor paar Monaten fand ich den noch einfacher zu fahren. Vllt. liest hier ja einer vom Bauteam mit. Find den als Sonntagsfahrer an manchen Stellen schon gefährlich. Mit meinem Fully und 140 mm gehts gerade noch, aber mit meinem Hardtail mit 100 mm Federweg fahr ich da nicht mehr runter. Ist ein wenig blöd für Sonntagsfahrer, wenn man nur noch SMDH fahren kann und alles andere nicht mehr toleriert wird.
> Sasbachwalden find ich da besser, weil der eher für alle geeignet ist.
> Aber vllt. liegts ja auch nur an mir^^



ja ist definitiv ausgewaschener und durch die erosion "schwerer" zu fahren als zu beginn.


----------



## BrooKy (5. November 2017)

Tios schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass der SMDH an manchen Stellen schwieriger geworden ist aufgrund von Erosion? Vor paar Monaten fand ich den noch einfacher zu fahren. Vllt. liest hier ja einer vom Bauteam mit. Find den als Sonntagsfahrer an manchen Stellen schon gefährlich. Mit meinem Fully und 140 mm gehts gerade noch, aber mit meinem Hardtail mit 100 mm Federweg fahr ich da nicht mehr runter. Ist ein wenig blöd für Sonntagsfahrer, wenn man nur noch SMDH fahren kann und alles andere nicht mehr toleriert wird.
> Sasbachwalden find ich da besser, weil der eher für alle geeignet ist.
> Aber vllt. liegts ja auch nur an mir^^



Ist durch die Erosion auf jeden Fall steiniger und holpriger geworden. Ich würde mich nicht unbedingt als Sonntagsfahrer bezeichnen und mir macht der Trail auch nur bedingt Spaß. Leider waren die Möglichkeiten beim Bau aber auch ziemlich eingeschränkt, da nur die Schneise unter den Strommasten genutzt werden durfte. Da ließ sich dann vermutlich nicht viel mehr machen. 

Habe aber zumindest die Hoffnung, dass die Stadt nun langsam das Potenzial bzw. die Notwendigkeit legaler Strecken erkennt und sich hier demnächst noch ein bisschen was tut. Pläne und Gespräche scheint es ja zu geben.


----------



## Tios (5. November 2017)

Jo, wäre cool wenn man noch links der Strommasten was flowiges für Anfänger bauen könnte, aber ist halt schwierig bei der Hangneigung.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. November 2017)

Jo, es wäre cool, wenn sich nicht alle mit der erzwungenen Gettoisierung abfinden würden welche die 2 m Regel mit sich bringt.

Der ganze Mist wäre gar nicht passiert, wenn man die Regelung rechtzeitig gekippt hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrooKy (5. November 2017)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Jo, es wäre cool, wenn sich nicht alle mit der erzwungenen Gettoisierung abfinden würden welche die 2 m Regel mit sich bringt.
> 
> Der ganze Mist wäre gar nicht passiert, wenn man die Regelung rechtzeitig gekippt hätte.



Mit der 2-m-Regel hat das nur noch bedingt was zu tun. Ich war gestern in der Nähe von Frankfurt biken. In Hessen gibt's keine 2-m-Regel und trotzdem war dort alles, was halbwegs Spaß macht, mit dicken Bretterzäunen und Verbotsschildern abgesperrt. 

Unterwegs haben wir dann noch eine recht unterhaltsame Szene beobachtet: Beim Uphill einen Förster in seinem Jeep getroffen, der grad damit beschäftigt war, einen kleinen Baumstamm an seinem Auto festzubinden (was er damit wohl vorhatte...). Kurz nach uns kamen dann ca. 10 Biker direkt vor dem Förster aus dem Wald geschossen. Der dann sofort in sein Auto und mit ca. 60 Sachen über den Forstweg geprescht und die Jungs verfolgt. Die sind aber dann direkt auf den nächsten Trail und waren weg. Wir uns dann noch kurz mit dem Förster ausgetauscht und über die bösen, rücksichtslosen Biker geschimpft, die sich einfach nicht an die Regeln halten (unsere Protektoren brauchen wir natürlich für den Forstweg).


----------



## Schwarzspecht (6. November 2017)

Hat sich erledigt!


----------



## franticz (13. November 2017)

Tios schrieb:


> Jo, wäre cool wenn man noch links der Strommasten was flowiges für Anfänger bauen könnte, aber ist halt schwierig bei der Hangneigung.


so nen Flow Trail wär was feines ja :>


----------



## Rebell-78 (19. November 2017)

Hallo, habe glaube ich hier etwas über Teneriffa biken gelesen. (Robert´s?)
Welches Gebiet ist zu empfehlen? Gibt es Shuttle Touren ala Finale?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. November 2017)

Teneriffa = "Tot" für's MTB. Schau im Reisenbereich.


----------



## Rebell-78 (19. November 2017)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Teneriffa = "Tot" für's MTB. Schau im Reisenbereich.


Hatte dein Bericht schon gelesen, dachte es gibt aber Bike hotspots dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. November 2017)

Schau dich bei MTB-active um. Das ist der einzig verbliebene Anbieter, soweit ich weiß. Ralf ist nett.


----------



## Tios (19. November 2017)

Irgendjemand hat den kurvigen Trail im Oberwald, mittig zwischen Hbf und Hedwigshof gelegen, mit Ästen und Baumstämmen blockiert....
Es lag auch ein Schreiben von demjenigen auf einem Baumstamm, an die bösen Mountainbiker gerichtet....Bannwald, 2m Regel, SMDH waren die Stichworte. 
Was mich ein wenig ärgert, dass der Text nicht an alle gerichtet war....Jogger, Spaziergänger, Reitgruppen mit bis zu 5 Pferden benutzen den Trail auch......die dürfen da wohl lang oder wie???


----------



## vitaminc (19. November 2017)

d'Pfad war letztens auch mit Ästen und Stämmen alle 10 Meter blockiert, wir haben dann alles weggeräumt.


----------



## Tios (19. November 2017)

Meine aber nicht den Trail direkt neben dem normalen Weg. Den den ich meine, ist ein wenig versteckt abseits der normalen Wege.


----------



## trail_desire (20. November 2017)

Tios schrieb:


> Irgendjemand hat den kurvigen Trail im Oberwald, mittig zwischen Hbf und Hedwigshof gelegen, mit Ästen und Baumstämmen blockiert....
> Es lag auch ein Schreiben von demjenigen auf einem Baumstamm, an die bösen Mountainbiker gerichtet....Bannwald, 2m Regel, SMDH waren die Stichworte.
> Was mich ein wenig ärgert, dass der Text nicht an alle gerichtet war....Jogger, Spaziergänger, Reitgruppen mit bis zu 5 Pferden benutzen den Trail auch......die dürfen da wohl lang oder wie???



Leg einen Zettel daneben in dem du erklärst, daß nicht alle Fahhradfahrer Downhiller sind und genauso das Recht zu haben die Natur zu geniessen. Wo bitte will man dort 2 Meter messen? Bannwald? Selbst im ausgewiesenen NSG darf man lediglich nicht den Weg verlassen....
Und frag ihn, ob ihm auch die zerstörerischen privaten Holzmacher im Oberwald aufgefallen sind, die ihren Holzvorrat für den Winter ernten. 
Und ob er nicht genug Eier hat sich gegen die aufzulehnen.  Die Spuren eines Pfades, sind ein Witz dagegen.


----------



## Tios (21. November 2017)

Aber echt, keine Ahnug warum man die Mtbler so hasst....wahrscheinlich sind wir alle zu freundlich^^

Evtl. lege ich ein Antwortschreiben daneben, wenn ich wieder ne Runde drehe.


----------



## -markus- (27. November 2017)

Jemand Interesse am Mittwoch Mittag (Start 14-15 Uhr) zwei bis drei Runden auf dem SMDH zu drehen? Wetterprognose derzeit ganz gut.


----------



## Rebell-78 (15. Dezember 2017)

Ist etwas Off aber bitte teilen.
Biker in Pforzheim angefahren und liegen gelassen.
BMW Fahrer gesucht:
https://www.pz-news.de/pforzheim_ar...et-33Jaehriger-notoperiert-_arid,1202763.html

Danke und Sorry


----------



## Tios (26. Dezember 2017)

Der Trail im Oberwald abseits der Wege (ab ungefähr Tiergehege bis Mtb Verein) ist jetzt komplett zu. Alle 20 m liegen größere Äste auf dem Trail. Ein einsamer Rentner kann das nicht hingelegt haben. Vllt. von der Stadt beauftragt?


----------



## Mtb-Joe (26. Dezember 2017)

Der Schmuggler war letzte Woche auch komplett zu gelegt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stricherjunge (26. Dezember 2017)

Tios schrieb:


> Der Trail im Oberwald abseits der Wege (ab ungefähr Tiergehege bis Mtb Verein) ist jetzt komplett zu. Alle 20 m liegen größere Äste auf dem Trail. Ein einsamer Rentner kann das nicht hingelegt haben. Vllt. von der Stadt beauftragt?


Ist das der Weg, der auch mit Reitwegschildern markiert ist? Dann ist der nämlich bestimmt nicht von einer offiziellen Stelle verbarrikadiert worden.


----------



## Don Stefano (26. Dezember 2017)

Mtb-Joe schrieb:


> Der Schmuggler war letzte Woche auch komplett zu gelegt..


Ist jetzt im oberen Teil noch ziemlich zu. Das war aber eher der Wind. 

mobil gesendet


----------



## trail_desire (26. Dezember 2017)

Wo ist denn der Schmuggler?...wahrscheinlich kenn ich nur nicht den Namen....


----------



## BrooKy (27. Dezember 2017)

Schmuggler ist der noch eins hinter der Eisdiele Richtung A8. Der ist aber eigentlich schon seit über nem Jahr dicht...

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## trail_desire (27. Dezember 2017)

BrooKy schrieb:


> Schmuggler ist der noch eins hinter der Eisdiele Richtung A8. Der ist aber eigentlich schon seit über nem Jahr dicht...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


Ok....wusst ich doch....tausend Namen für ein und den selben trail....ich kannte den als Babylon....war klar dass der zu ist, wir haben ja den smdh.....


----------



## LittleBoomer (28. Dezember 2017)

Babylon war (zumindest) ab der 2.Sommerhäfte bestens zu befahren, dank vieler fleissiger Hände...


----------



## Tios (28. Dezember 2017)

Stricherjunge schrieb:


> Ist das der Weg, der auch mit Reitwegschildern markiert ist? Dann ist der nämlich bestimmt nicht von einer offiziellen Stelle verbarrikadiert worden.


Weiß nicht, ob da ein Reitwegschild ist. Der Trail ist ziemlich lang und liegt auf dem Weg Richtung Mtbvereinsheim. Wie gesagt, ein wenig versteckt im Wald.


----------



## matou (10. Februar 2018)

Vorsicht rund um Baden-Baden! Dort scheint ein Fallensteller unterwegs zu sein. 

https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/1519457608175877


----------



## Messerharry (11. Februar 2018)

der link geht ned.
Hi, lange nimmer gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (11. Februar 2018)

Wurde scheinbar gelöscht oder auf private gesetzt.
Hier war es auch Thema:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/absichtliche-fallen-fuer-biker.589819/page-59#post-15081294


----------



## Messerharry (11. Februar 2018)

Wo war denn des? wird nicht beschrieben.
Bin auch öfter um BAD unterwegs, Freundin wohnt da.


----------



## ciao heiko (11. Februar 2018)

Das Video wurde im Urspungspost entfernt oder auf Privat gestellt. Damit ist auch für unseren Facebook Link nicht mehr erreichbar.

Das Video zeigte eine Angelschnur die über einen (Wander)weg bei Baden-Baden gespannt war. Die Schnur wurde von einem Biker rechtzeitig entdeckt, so dass nichts passiert ist. Im Videokommentar wir der Name des Weges genannt (weiss ich leider nicht mehr) und dass es sich um einen offiziellen Trail handelt. (Bei Baden-Baden gibt es ein paar für MTB ausgeschilderte gemeinsam genutzte Trails). Im FB Kommentar wurde erwähnt, dass die Schnur bei der Polizei angezeigt wurde. Möglicherweise findet sich deshalb morgen etwas in der Tagespresse darüber.


----------



## Thebike69 (11. Februar 2018)

Hi Biker, fahre morgen 12.02. gegen 13:30 Uhr Richtung Pfalz/Frankweiler.Einen Platz hätte ich noch übrig.
Start Weststadt


----------



## Messerharry (11. Februar 2018)

Am Fremersberg, Sinzheim/ BAD, gibt es offizielle Trails und einen Abfahrtstrail, der/ die stellenweise gemeinsam genutzt werden.


----------



## Stricherjunge (11. Februar 2018)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Das Video wurde im Urspungspost entfernt oder auf Privat gestellt. Damit ist auch für unseren Facebook Link nicht mehr erreichbar.
> 
> Das Video zeigte eine Angelschnur die über einen (Wander)weg bei Baden-Baden gespannt war. Die Schnur wurde von einem Biker rechtzeitig entdeckt, so dass nichts passiert ist. Im Videokommentar wir der Name des Weges genannt (weiss ich leider nicht mehr) und dass es sich um einen offiziellen Trail handelt. (Bei Baden-Baden gibt es ein paar für MTB ausgeschilderte gemeinsam genutzte Trails). Im FB Kommentar wurde erwähnt, dass die Schnur bei der Polizei angezeigt wurde. Möglicherweise findet sich deshalb morgen etwas in der Tagespresse darüber.


Leisbergtrail und Yburgtrail heißen die offiziellen Strecken. Auf einer dieser Strecken war die Angelschnur gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tios (10. März 2018)

Der SMDH ist ja in einem üblen Zustand (keine Kritik). Für mich als Amateur kaum noch fahrbar bei der Witterung. Frag mich wie die Jungs da den 1,50 m hohen Drop bei dem geschmiere noch fahren können.


----------



## Luneec (10. März 2018)

Derzeit heist das Zauberwort bremsen auf   leichter gesagt als getan. Dann lässt der sich auch bei diesen bedinungen sicher und komfortabel spring.

Ist das erste Segment oben noch anständig gesperrt?


----------



## Tios (10. März 2018)

Das rote Absperrband war überall durchgerissen.


----------



## Stricherjunge (10. März 2018)

Sind da eigentlich mal die letzten paar Bretter an den Drop genagelt worden oder liegen die da immer noch lose drauf?


----------



## Luneec (11. März 2018)

Der drop war noch nicht Freigegeben. die bretter waren nur von irgendwelchen leuten draufgelegt worden... in letzterzeit werden Sperrungen leider immer wieder ignoriert.

Inzwischen wurden jedoch richtige bretter verbaut und auch hasendraht aufgebracht.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. März 2018)

Hat Ostersamstag jemand Lust, ab 14 Uhr eine Nachmittagsrunde in/um Neustadt zu drehen.

Ich hätte Weinbiet - roter Punkt - Benjental - Kurpfalzpark - Lambertskreuz - Mohnkuchen - Wolkenbruchweg - Lambrecht und zurück nach Neustadt im Angebot.

Bei Interesse melden.


----------



## wesone (14. April 2018)

Ist zufällig Morgen jemand in der Pfalz unterwegs?

So in der Neustädter Ecke.


----------



## mech (25. Mai 2018)

Hi,
zufällig jemand die nächsten beiden Tage in der Pfalz unterwegs?


----------



## DodoLafitte (6. Juni 2018)

Hi,

ist jemand am DO oder FR im Großraum Kalmit/Weinbiet unterwegs? Ich würde auch radeln und in einer Gruppe ist es spaßiger. Allerdings muss ich wie immer der Fairness halber gestehen, dass ich ein langsamer Radler bin.


----------



## LittleBoomer (7. Juni 2018)

leider nein, bin ordentlich erkältet. 
Andere Frage: Ich suche Spitzkehren zum üben. Jemand eine Idee wo ich hier ums Eck welche finde ?
Wattkopf-Bismarckturm runter gibts eine. Krassertrail sind zu einfach. Dahn, Hauenstein ist zu weit weg für mal kurz abends...
Wäre für Info dankbar. (Würde am SMDH welche bauen wenn ich dürfte)

Grüße
LittleBoomer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (7. Juni 2018)

Ich schmeiß mich schon weg vor Lachen , wenn ich hier auf die Seiten > 130 klicke und lese

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ettlingen-rheinstetten-karlsruhe.19319/


----------



## The_Ridge (7. Juni 2018)

https://www.google.com/maps/place/48°52'21.6"N+8°22'16.2"E/@48.872654,8.3694393,560m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m14!1m7!3m6!1s0x47971ade203f1f97:0x41ffd3c8d094b20!2sMalsch!3b1!8m2!3d48.8844965!4d8.3252253!3m5!1s0x0:0x0!7e2!8m2!3d48.8726538!4d8.3711597

https://www.komoot.de/tour/12185082
Karte: *1.*
Gruss


----------



## Richi86 (7. Juni 2018)

Bei Baden-Baden den Merkur runter richtung Staufenberg


----------



## LittleBoomer (8. Juni 2018)

Danke für die Tipps.
naja, Spitzkehren sinds am Pfad ja eigentlich nicht. Da mußte ich bisher kein Hinterrad versetzen und die Radien sind doch sehr groß.
Merkur kann ich mal probieren, ist aber von zuhause auch zu weit weg für mal eben abends.
@Richie86 --- noch auf Propain unterwegs ?


----------



## Richi86 (8. Juni 2018)

Ja, schnell mal vorbei fahren ist da nicht drin. Dafür sind sie zum üben ideal.

Ne,schon fast 2 Jahre nicht mehr!
Fahre momentan ein Cotic BFe

Edit: Aaaah da fällt mir gerade, was ein... wenn vom Eichelberg richtung Mahlberturm fährst gibts nen kurzen Trail, da sind auch 2-3 Kehren drin!
Schau mal bei Komoot, einstieg ist ab der Kreuzweghütte!


----------



## shield (9. Juni 2018)

teufelsmühle runter? der obere teil hat ja ein paar wenige kehren drin.  klar kann man die auch rollen, aber umsetzen macht da mehr spass.


----------



## LittleBoomer (9. Juni 2018)

werde ich mal probieren. danke. 
hatte nur eher so an Wattkopf, Turmberg, Spessart gedacht.


----------



## AlexMC (9. Juni 2018)

Kreuzfelsen zum Bütthof runter würde mir noch einfallen


----------



## LittleBoomer (9. Juni 2018)

Hallo Alex,

danke, ist mir aber für abends und vom Wattkopf zu weit weg. 
Ich habe Dich übrigends nicht vergessen. Wir wollten ja auch mal zusammen eine Runde drehen.
Mal schauen was morgen früh meine Erkältung macht. Hier ist ja Maibike. Ich denke ich werde dann doch Richtung Pfalz flüchten.

Grüße
LittleBoomer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (9. Juni 2018)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Hallo Alex,
> 
> danke, ist mir aber für abends und vom Wattkopf zu weit weg.
> Ich habe Dich übrigends nicht vergessen. Wir wollten ja auch mal zusammen eine Runde drehen.
> ...



Da würden wir uns dann gleich mit anschließen....


----------



## AlexMC (11. Juni 2018)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Hallo Alex,
> danke, ist mir aber für abends und vom Wattkopf zu weit weg.
> I



Das dachte ich mir  Aber näher an KA gibbet keine schönen Spitzkehren.

Nächsten Samstag wäre ich zB für 'ne Tour zu haben...


----------



## vitaminc (11. Juni 2018)

Um Spitzkehren zu üben braucht es an sich keine Spitzkehren, einfach nen Hang suchen und dann umsetzen üben.
Bei Stromberg-Heuchelberg hat ein Ausbilder seinen eigenen Weinhang in einen Spitzkehrenhang verwandelt. Hab dazu leider keine GPS-Daten. War aber perfekt zum üben. Bei Interesse kann ich mal gucken wo es war. Ansonsten gibt es bei KA keine echten Spitzkehren. Pfalz ist weitaus besser geeignet.


----------



## The_Ridge (12. Juni 2018)

Dachte die jungen Leut meinen mit "umsetzen" sowas heute:




...also im Schnelldurchgang.


----------



## Route66 (12. Juni 2018)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Bei Stromberg-Heuchelberg hat ein Ausbilder seinen eigenen Weinhang in einen Spitzkehrenhang verwandelt. Hab dazu leider keine GPS-Daten.



Oberderdingen


----------



## vitaminc (12. Juni 2018)

Route66 schrieb:


> Oberderdingen




hatte nur noch was mit Flehingen im Kopf..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ridge (15. Juni 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/147716065406695/videos/951542991690661/
...nicht ganz so schnell.
Falls es jemand in die Richtung zieht.(Feldberg Taunus)


----------



## LittleBoomer (15. Juni 2018)

The_Ridge schrieb:


> Dachte die jungen Leut meinen mit "umsetzen" sowas heute:
> .


"jung" - hihihihi
ich wollt ich wär jung, dann fiel es mir einfacher...


----------



## black soul (18. Juni 2018)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> "jung" - hihihihi
> ich wollt ich wär jung, dann fiel es mir einfacher...


 jetzt mach mal nicht so, alter mann.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

mal ne kurze Frage zum SMDH. Ich bin aus verschiedenen Gründen glaube im letzten Herbst das letzte mal da runter.
Gibt es irgendwas essentiell neues, was man wissen sollte, wenn man sonst auch über alles drüber ist?

Danke.


----------



## Stricherjunge (18. Juni 2018)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mal ne kurze Frage zum SMDH. Ich bin aus verschiedenen Gründen glaube im letzten Herbst das letzte mal da runter.
> Gibt es irgendwas essentiell neues, was man wissen sollte, wenn man sonst auch über alles drüber ist?
> ...


Der eine Holzdrop ist höher, dadurch wird seine Anfahrt tretintensiver und die Landung härter. Im letzten Abschnitt steht ein neuer Kicker aus Erde, ist aber so zugewachsen, dass man ihn eigentlich nicht sieht und deshalb nicht fährt. Ansonsten alles beim alten, soweit ich mich erinnere.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. Juni 2018)

Danke.


----------



## shield (20. Juni 2018)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mal ne kurze Frage zum SMDH. Ich bin aus verschiedenen Gründen glaube im letzten Herbst das letzte mal da runter.
> Gibt es irgendwas essentiell neues, was man wissen sollte, wenn man sonst auch über alles drüber ist?
> ...



inzwischen ist alles dank Lukas vom Bauteam wieder fahrbar, da er freigeschnitten hat!
Falls du die alternative Linie "Wiener Express" noch nicht kennst, hast du also noch etwas "neues".


----------



## trail_desire (20. Juni 2018)

shield schrieb:


> inzwischen ist alles dank Lukas vom Bauteam wieder fahrbar, da er freigeschnitten hat!
> Falls du die alternative Linie "Wiener Express" noch nicht kennst, hast du also noch etwas "neues".


Wir, Dr. YoMan und ich haben dich vorhin gesehen.....zu spät.....was ist  der Wiener Express....wir sind einfach runter wie immer


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. Juni 2018)

Shield, ich hab dich am Ende durchrauschen und nochmal hochfahren sehen. Saß gerade unten und hab die Protektoren ausgezogen.


----------



## shield (21. Juni 2018)

habt ihr neue bikes? an ein schwarzes und weißes kann ich mich nicht erinnern.

der wiener express geht beim ersten northshore rechts ab. da steht auch ein schild, welches evtl zugewachsen ist. zwischen zweitem und dritten abschnitt treffen sich beide linien. direkt nach dem forstweg in den dritten abschnitt rein, muss man gleich scharz rechts nach der linkskurve.

kapiert ? 


edith sagt: jetzt erinner ich mich an das rote votec ganz unten. @trail_desire warst du die letzten 2 wochen mal auf der teufelsmühle? dann haben wir uns dort auch wohl gesehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. Juni 2018)

Das Votec ist von @trail_desire. Ich hab schon ein Weile eine schwarze Fanes 5 mit DB Inline Coil (Nicht ganz aktuell).


----------



## shield (21. Juni 2018)

na dein fanes kenn ich ja, hatte mich nur gewundert weil ich unten am container nur das rote votec gesehen hatte und es nicht mit @trail_desire in verbindung brachte.


----------



## trail_desire (21. Juni 2018)

shield schrieb:


> @trail_desire[/USER] warst du die letzten 2 wochen mal auf der teufelsmühle? dann haben wir uns dort auch wohl gesehn.



Nein, da war ich Ewigkeiten nicht.(muß da aber mal wieder hin).Muß wohl ein anderes Votec gewesen sein.....verkaufen sich anscheinend ganz gut....gestern wa da auch noch eines am SMDH....


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. August 2018)

Ich werde am Donnerstag 30.8. eine Forbach8 - ggf. Forbach8 Extended (über Ochsenstall/Hornisgrinde) fahren.

Wer Forbach8 nicht kennt:

Start Forbach Bahnhof - Latschigfelsen - Abfahrt Westweg - Forbach - Auffahrt Hornisgrinde über Hundsrücken zum Ochsenstall (bei Bedarf auf die Hornisgrinde das Stück hochtragen/fahren - nach Sand - Badner Höhe - Wegscheide - Forbach.

Dauer: ca. 5-6 h mehr als 1500 hm und Abfahrt auf Trails max. S2 - Tempo moderat - Unterhaltung möglich. 

Ich will irgendwann zwischen 9 und 10 in Forbach losfahren und würde mich über Mitfahrer/innen (will niemanden ausgrenzen ) freuden.


----------



## Thebike69 (11. Oktober 2018)

Starten morgen in 76185 um 15:30 Uhr ne 25km Tour Karlsruhe-Ettlingen-Vogelbräu Karlsruhe.
Wer mag kann gerne mit


----------



## KA-Biker (4. Dezember 2018)

Polizei sucht rechtmäßigen Besitzer eines E-Bikes.
E-Bike der Marke Haibike, Modell SDuro

https://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/110972/4133725


----------



## Floorshore (10. Dezember 2018)

Moin Leute,
wohne ab 1.1 in Karlsruhe-Malsch. Da ich aus der Eifel komme, kenne ich weder Leute noch Gegend und würde mich freuen. Überwiegend fahre ich Trail- und Endurorunden mit hohem Technikanteil.
Es wäre cool, wenn ich mich als absoluter Karlsruhe-Neuling evtl. ein paar Leuten von euch anschließen könnte für die ein oder andere Tour.
Wenn ihr bockt habt, dann lasst mir einfach mal eine PN zukommen. Würde mich freuen!

Grüße


----------



## aufgehts (10. Dezember 2018)

Die Pfalz ist doch ganz in der Nähe....
Da gibt's Touren für deine Vorlieben.
Oder weiter südlich in den Vogesen...


----------



## Flauschinator (10. Dezember 2018)

Och, paar schöne Touren finden wir hier bestimmt für dich.
Ob im Schwarzwald oder in der Pfalz, schöne Ecken, gibts überall (aber in der Pfalz sind die Leute netter )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floorshore (12. Dezember 2018)

Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass die Leute der Region Karlsruhe auch nett sind. Schlimmer als in der Eifel kann es nicht sein 
Pfalz und Co. sind willkommene Ausflugsziele, primär geht es mir wirklich um den Nahbereich um vernünftig die Gegend kennenzulernen und Feierabendtouren planen zu können, oder sich dabei einer Gruppe anzuschließen.

Grüße!


----------



## matou (12. Dezember 2018)

Servus!
Wenn du Enduro-Touren mit Technikanteil suchst, kann ich dir schonmal unsere traditionelle Jahresabschlußrunde ans Herz legen...falls du dann schon hier bist.

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/besamen-mucho-fuer-2018-abschliessen.881931/

Treffpunkt wäre hier:
https://goo.gl/maps/XQDeeW8e5SN2

Ein paar Beispiel-Fotos kannst du hier sehen...aber Achtung die sind schon etwas älter 
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/11979


----------



## Floorshore (12. Dezember 2018)

Hey Matou,
das sieht doch sehr gut aus, danke für die Einladung!
Wenn ich bis dato schon fertig mit dem Umzug bin (Ich denke es sollte passen), dann bin ich gerne dabei


----------



## Floorshore (12. Dezember 2018)

Doppelpost.


----------



## erborow (15. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,
Keine tour im eigentlichen sinne, aber wir wollten morgen von Karlsruhe aus nach Korb fahren
und haben jetzt spontan einen Platz frei.
Bei Interesse PN an mich


----------



## ChrisKA93 (18. Januar 2019)

Guten Tag, ich bin auch bald stolzer Besitzer eines Enduro (Capra 27,5 2019), da ich auch noch nicht lange in Karlsruhe wohne und mich hier mit Strecken in der Umgebung auskenne würde ich mich drüber freuen, wenn man mal zusammen nach Strecken schaut, die hauptsächlich für FA-Runden etc geeignet sind. An den WE wird natürlich mehr Zeit investiert .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tios (29. März 2019)

Servus. Kennt jemand ne gute Route von Raumünzach zum Ochsenstall hoch. Bei Sand wieder runter. Gertelsbacher Wasserfälle runter? Sollte max. S1/S2 sein


----------



## wesone (29. März 2019)

Tios schrieb:


> Servus. Kennt jemand ne gute Route von Raumünzach zum Ochsenstall hoch. Bei Sand wieder runter. Gertelsbacher Wasserfälle runter? Sollte max. S1/S2 sein


  Forbach als Startpunkt ist besser. Da kannt du ganz entspannt über die Schwarzenbachtalsperre bis Sand hochtreten und da rüber zum Ochsenstall (parallel zur B500). Retour wieder genauso nach Sand zurück und über den Westweg nach Forbach runter.
Parken kann man ganz entspannt vor dem Tennisclub.


----------



## Tios (29. März 2019)

Ok Danke. Wir wollten keine Runde machen. Kommen mit der S Bahn. Deswegen gerne runter Richtung Rheinebene


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. März 2019)

Vom Ochsenstall kann man runter nach Unterstmatt und dann weiter, den Flowtrail und dann über Sasbachwalden nach Achern und dann Bahnhof und heim.


----------



## Tios (30. März 2019)

Jo Sasbachwalden hab ich auch schon überlegt, aber da ist bestimmt heute einiges los


----------



## Tios (30. März 2019)

War überraschend leer. Immer wieder schön. Macht einfach Spaß mit dem 29er Hardtail von oben bis zum Hotel runter zu brettern. Nette Abwechslung zum holprigen SMDH. Auf der Hornisgrinde/ Ochsenstall liegt noch Schnee, falls morgen einer dort unterwegs sein sollte. Der Forst hat ziemlich gewütet....wohl wegen der Sturmschäden


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. April 2019)

So, ich möchte doch auch mal die Saison starten lassen. Skifahren ist vorbei. ...

Morgen, Sonntag und Montag bin ich offen.

Gerne in die Pfalz, was aktuell nur mit dem Zug aus KA geht, da die Rheinbrücke zu ist. 

Wer hat Bock auf was Chilliges ab Maikammer (<< 1500 hm)?


----------



## Radfahrer24 (19. April 2019)

Bin dabei! Pfalz wäre super. Kann am Sonntag oder Montag.
Grüße Stephan


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. April 2019)

Unabhängig von Sonntag und Montag, da melde ich mich noch mal.

Morgen, Samstag steige ich um 9:33 auf Gleis 1 in KA in die Bahn Richtung Neustadt.
Falls dort schon jemand mit will, bitte melden, spätestens Morgen früh.
Treffpunkt wäre dann 9:20 unter der Anzeigentafel in der Bahnhofshalle.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. April 2019)

Hätte auch was im Angebot:

Will Samstag um die Mittagszeit zw. 13 und 14 Uhr (kein Witz ) am Skiheim losfahren. Über den Hohenlohturm und den Westweg runter ins Murgtal. Gaustal wieder hoch und dann mindestens noch den Plattenweg mitnehmen um zur Teufelsmühle zu kommen. Ob ich dann noch den BM runter will, wird die Lust und Uhrzeit zeigen.

Wer Lust hat, mitzufahren - einfach melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhubig (19. April 2019)

Samstag hab ich leider keine Zeit, Sonntag oder Montag wäre ich dabei!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. April 2019)

So,  dann mal:

Heute war schon recht voll, deswegen würde ich den Leute *etwas* ausweichen. 

Maikammer
Kalmit 
Felsenmeer
Totenkopfhütte
Hellerhütte
Kaisergarten
Lamprecht
als Option, wenn man meint viel fahren zu wollen
Gelbes Kreuz und dann Wolkenbruchweg wieder runter
Oder aber direkt
Weinbiet
Wolfsburg
Kaltenbrunnertal
Hohe Loog
Maikammer

Zum Ausweichen. Ja, bis Hellerhütte werden da Leute sein. Vom Weinbiet runter und am Ende von der Loog sollte es gehen. 

Mit Markus gerade gleiche Abfahrt wie heute ausgemacht. 9:33 Hbf.

Treff 9:20 unter der Anzeige. 

Wer kommt mit?


----------



## Radfahrer24 (20. April 2019)

Bin immer noch dabei!  
Nehme an, es findet jetzt morgen statt?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. April 2019)

Ja, sorry. Morgen. Cu!


----------



## Radfahrer24 (20. April 2019)

Alles klar, bis morgen!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. April 2019)

Thx! Das war ein feiner Tag.


----------



## Radfahrer24 (22. April 2019)

Ich habe zu danken! Sehr geile Runde und hat viel Spaß mit Euch gemacht!


----------



## mhubig (23. April 2019)

Ja, war mal wieder richtig klasse!


----------



## Mountain_4Life (30. April 2019)

Hallo an alle aus der Karlsruher Gegend,

ich bin seit Ende des letzten Jahres hier mit einem 29er Hardtail unterwegs.
Würde mich sehr über ein paar Vorschläge für schöne Touren hier in der Gegend freuen.

Vielleicht finden sich ja auch noch ein paar Mitfahrer, bin 21 Jahre alt 

Grüße
Fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. Mai 2019)

Hi,

Morgen ist es zwar kälter aber trocken und sonnig in der Pfalz. Jemand Bock?

Cu!


----------



## Radfahrer24 (11. Mai 2019)

Hi,
bin mit am Start!
Zug um 9:33 Uhr, Treffpunkt 9:20 unter der Anzeige?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. Mai 2019)

Hallo. Falls noch jemand mit will. 

Wir haben es auf 10:33 verlegt, da dann hoffentlich wärmer. 

Also Treffpunkt 10:20 unter der Anzeige Hbf Karlsruhe.


----------



## Berrics (17. Mai 2019)

Mountain_4Life schrieb:


> Hallo an alle aus der Karlsruher Gegend,
> 
> ich bin seit Ende des letzten Jahres hier mit einem 29er Hardtail unterwegs.
> Würde mich sehr über ein paar Vorschläge für schöne Touren hier in der Gegend freuen.
> ...


Selber auch auf einem 29" Hardtail unterwegs, würde mich auch anschließen  , da ich hier in der Gegend neu bin.

Grüße
Nico


----------



## GhostKA (5. Juni 2019)

Spontanes Angebot! Startplätze für die Singletrail Schnitzeljagd beim Bike-Opening in Sölden abzugeben!

Servus in die Runde, meinen Mitfahrer hat es beim Mopedrennen gelegt und er hat sich die Schulter zerschossen, hätten daher einen Team-Startplatz für zwei Personen abzugeben. Ebenso die Reservierung für den Campingplatz (FR-SO) direkt vor Ort! Die Schnitzeljagd ist ein Mega-Spaßiger Event ( Bericht aus dem letzten Jahr https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/06/19/jagdbericht-schnitzeljagd-soelden-2018/) und auf dem gleichzeitig stattfindenden Testival kann man sich von FR-MO quer durchs Bikeangebot zahlreicher Hersteller testen (Pivot, Rocky, Scott, Ghost, YT uvm.) Wir hatten letztes Jahr sehr viel Spaß und ich bin nicht mehr ganz so traurig wenn wenigstens unsere Startplätze genutzt werden.

Bei Interesse PN an mich!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Juni 2019)

Der längste Tag ...

Es ist zwar nicht ganz am längsten Tag, aber ich werde am 18.6. folgende (Tor)Tour fahren und freue mich über leidensfähige Mitfahrer (w/m/d).

Ich starte frühmorgens in Bad Herrenalb, fahre über den Hohenloheturm über den WW runter nach Forbach. Von da weiter über Raumünzach, Hundsbach, Viehläger über den Hundsrücken zum Ochsenstall und schiebe/trage von da das kurze Stück auf die erste Ebene der Hornisgrinde um dann weiter zum Turm auf der Hornisgrinde zu fahren. Von da runter zum Mummelsee, weiter nach Sand und über Badener Höhe den WW bis Forbach zurück. Dann noch das kleine Stück das Gaustal hoch, zurück zum Hohenloheturm und zurück nach Bad Herrenalb. Wenn's mir noch reinläuft nehme ich die Teufelsmühle-Abfahrten noch mit.

Overall sind das ca. 3000 hm Trails. 

Bei Fragen oder Interesse melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (8. Juni 2019)

Bin ich leider in Molveno


----------



## nummer768 (9. Juni 2019)

Grüße aus Riva


----------



## matou (9. Juni 2019)

@DIRK SAYS 
Respekt, straffes Programm!
Ich habe zwar Urlaub, aber mit dieser Tour würde ich meine sonstigen Radelpläne zerstören. 
Viel Erfolg & Spaß!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. Juni 2019)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Der längste Tag ...



Wer noch mit will, muss sich bald entscheiden. Im erlesenen Feld sind nur noch wenige Plätze frei. Es sind auch einzelne Etappen (z.B. Forbach-Grinde-Forbach oder Sand-Badner Höhe-Wegscheide-Forbach) buchbar.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. Juni 2019)

Hi,

habe Morgen, Freitag frei. Jemand Bock auf ne Runde Pfalz?

Cu!


----------



## Rebell-78 (20. Juni 2019)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe Morgen, Freitag frei. Jemand Bock auf ne Runde Pfalz?
> 
> Cu!


Unter der Anzeige wann? Gruppen Ticket jemand?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. Juni 2019)

Zug 9:33? Ist ja lang genug hell. Also um 9:20 unter der Anzeige? Ich brauche ein Ticket.

Falls jemand noch mit der Bahn anreist, könnte er natürlich gleich ein Gruppenticket (Regio Plus) ziehen.
Aber absprechen.


----------



## Rebell-78 (20. Juni 2019)

Ist mir leider zu früh von hier rüber na KA. Bin raus.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. Juni 2019)

Edit: Sorry wenn es zu früh ist. Bei mir hat sich gerade was für den Abend ergeben, deswegen mag ich nicht später los. 

Jemand anders?


----------



## skask (23. Juni 2019)

Früher gabs Ritterburgen, heute eben Industrie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skask (23. Juni 2019)

Nicht so spektakulär wie mitten im Schwarzwald, und die Höhenmeter gibts auch nicht so lang am Stück. Aber schön im Kraichgau .


----------



## NakedZ (27. Juni 2019)

Irgendjemand aus der Region Bretten/Pforzheim vorhanden ?


----------



## Timo1977 (1. August 2019)

Hi,
ich bin von Mo.-Mi. in Neustadt/W.
Hat jemand Lust mir ein paar Enduro-Trails zu zeigen oder kann ich mich einer Gruppe anschließen?
Gruß, Timo


----------



## Thebike69 (1. August 2019)

Timo1977 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin von Mo.-Mi. in Neustadt/W.
> Hat jemand Lust mir ein paar Enduro-Trails zu zeigen oder kann ich mich einer Gruppe anschließen?
> Gruß, Timo


Pfalzbiker, die machen immer Mittwochs Enduro um 18:00 Uhr


----------



## Triple F (1. August 2019)

NakedZ schrieb:


> Irgendjemand aus der Region Bretten/Pforzheim vorhanden ?


Bin gelegentlich um Pforzheim unterwegs


----------



## Timo1977 (2. August 2019)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Pfalzbiker, die machen immer Mittwochs Enduro um 18:00 Uhr


Super, wo wird sich getroffen?


----------



## Thebike69 (2. August 2019)

Timo1977 schrieb:


> Super, wo wird sich getroffen?


Das ist immer unterschiedlich. Kannst sie über FB anschreiben.


----------



## xIJonny (5. August 2019)

Hey, ich bin Anfänger aus Singen, würde zum Biken aber auch nach Freiburg kommen, könnte mir irgendwer bisle was zeigen, oder könnte ich mich einer Anfängerfreundlichen Gruppe anschließen?


----------



## Messerharry (5. August 2019)

Hey Leutz, hat wer nen GPX Track vom Weinbiet der alle Singletrails beinhaltet, war schon lange nimmer dort und weiß nicht ob ich noch alles im Kopf hab...um den Kalmit hat sich auch vieles extrem verändert  Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (16. August 2019)

Hi,

Weil das Wetter morgen noch mal richtig gut sein soll:

Das Übliche. 

Zug ab Hbf. Nach Maikammer. 

Dort Kalmit, Weinbiet, Kaisergarten, Felsenmeer, Hochberg, wie auch immer. 

Mag jemand mit?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. August 2019)

Verschiebt sich wegen ansprechenderem Werte auf morgen. Bock?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. August 2019)

Gleicher Plan für Morgen. Mag sich jemand dranhängen?


----------



## NaitsirhC (23. September 2019)

Falls jemand seine (noch volle  ) Trinkflasche vermisst: liegt im Auslauf vom Strommasten-Downhill...
Grüße


----------



## shield (5. Oktober 2019)

habe heute am start des SMDH hinter der bank eine Goggle gefunden.
falls der suchende mir die goggle per privater nachricht beschreiben kann, bekommt er sie gerne zurück.

grüße


----------

